#ubuntu-it 2010-12-06
<sharing> ciao belli!
<sharing> !chat | sharing
<ubot-it> sharing, please see my private message
<matteo_> Ralink RT73 funziona su xubuntu 10.10? Con le versioni precedenti di xubuntu mi bastava inserir la chiavetta wifi, e andava senza dover far nulla.Adesso Con xubuntu 10.10, la rilevo con lsusb, ma non si attiva..
<dimitri__> sera a tutti
<dimitri__> qualcuno è riuscito tramite moonlight a vedere video mediaset o i canali rai? ho provato anche con la 2.99 ma nulla da fare
<dimitri__> c'è nessuno?
<Clem> non riesco a installare winzoz 7 con virtualbox questo è l'errore
<Clem> Si è verificato un errore critico durante il funzionamento della macchina virtuale e l'esecuzione della macchina è stata fermata. Per ottenere aiuto, vedi la sezione Community su http://www.virtualbox.org o il contratto di supporto. Fornisci il contenuto del file di log VBox.log e il file immagine VBox.png, che puoi trovare nella cartella /home/clem/.VirtualBox/Machines/winzoz 7/Logs, così come una descrizione di cosa stavi facend
<Xenom0rph> sono a vostra completa disposizione xD
<Xenom0rph> sevitevi di me xD
<Uzzi> è possibile settare la data a mano da riga di comando?
<shadenzo> Uzzi    date
<Uzzi> grazie shadenzo fatto :P
<shadenzo> prego
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> giorno
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Del_Piero> salve...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Del_Piero> C'è qualcuno?
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Del_Piero> Massimo posso farti una domanda?
<massimo18> Del_Piero: falla a tutti chi sa risponde
<Del_Piero> Dico
<Del_Piero> Uso Ubuntu 10.10 e erroneamente ho cancellato il selettore della lingua della tastiera...quello che sta vicino l'orologio...come faccio a rimetterlo?Ho provato con aggiungi al pannello pero non va
<Del_Piero> Non c'è
<bl4de> Del_Piero, selettore della lingua della tastiera??
<Del_Piero> Si quello dove c'è scritto ITA o se metti Inglese ING
<owner_> ciao
<owner_> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<massimo18> Del_Piero: non ho mai visto quella cosa
<bl4de> Del_Piero, ma l'hai installato a parte?
<Del_Piero> Vicino all'orologio....dove c'è anche l'indicatore della connessione....Auto eth 0 attiva....
<Del_Piero> A parte in che senso?
<bl4de> Del_Piero, nel senso che non c'è a nessuno...o l'hai installato tu, oppure stai usando una versione non-ufficiale, remix
<Del_Piero> Allora...ti spiego
<Del_Piero> Inizialmente non c'è ....pero se tu oltre all'Italiano...vuoi usare anche ...che so...la tastiera Spagnola...li su ti escr il simbolo della tastiera e c'è scritto ITA se stai usando la Italiana ....SPA se usi quella spagnola
<Del_Piero> Ora
<Del_Piero> Yo erroneamente l'ho cancellato
<massimo18> Del_Piero: vai in Sistema→Preferenze→Tastiera
<massimo18> clicca sulla scheda disposizioni
<bl4de> capisco...no, mi dispiace, ma non avendolo mai fatto, non so proprio cosa dirti...
<massimo18> e aggiungi la tastiera che vuoi
<Del_Piero> Si massi....già fatto pero non mi appare niente li ....sulla barra
<massimo18> Del_Piero: allora non so aiutarti
<Del_Piero> Ok
<NoobTester> Buongiorno a tutti......
<NoobTester> A chi posso chiedere consigli su un alice gate con firmware USR?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho upgradato a merkat e non mi funziona piu' firefox..... come posso fare?
<OverMe> lilluz82, avvialo da terminale e vediamo cosa dice
<sharing> ciaooo
<maverik46> Ciao
<sharing> come riavvio il demone audio?
<maverik46> Ho un problema con adobe reader, in pratica non mi salva i pdf nelle partizioni ntfs montate, ma solo nella partizione /home
<sharing> prova ad avviarlo da root
<maverik46> ilcome faccio, sono i pdf che mi apre mozzilla
<sharing> salva il pdf su disco
<maverik46> secondo me riguarda i permessi  su fstab relativi alla partizione ntfs
<maverik46> ci ho provato
<sharing> quando lo clicchi compare "apri con" e "salva il file"
<sharing> seleziona il 2°
<sharing> poi apri la cartella download e lo sposti dove vuoi
<maverik46> Ma perche' secondo te mi fa cosi' con il lettore di pdf di default non ci fa , solo con adobe
<sharing> adobe è un software proprietario
<sharing> lo avranno adattato a linux per grazia di dio
<maverik46> si , ma mi ci fa adesso che ho impostato fstab per far montare le partizioni all' avvio, prima quando le montavo a sistema avviato non mi faceva questo problema
<sharing> ripeto che è proprietario il software, sarà un bug
<maverik46> ok
<maverik46> ok
<Morpheus90> raga che programma mi consigliate.. :D
<sharing> per far cosa?
<conzu> HELP!!
<sharing> scrivere help non serve, esponi il problema
<Morpheus90> sharing,  di grafica...
<conzu> scusami..non sapevo come funzionava la chat
<Morpheus90> anche per costruire pagine html
<conzu> allora..
<conzu> ho un sacco di problemi con Ubuntu 10
<sharing> Morpheus90: grafica in che senso? disegno? modifiche foto?
<sharing> conzu: elenca
<conzu> perché l'ho installato da poco e sono un novellino con linux
<conzu> innanzitutto non riesco ad usarlo se non in modalità protetta
<Morpheus90> sharing,  uguale photoshop!
<sharing> Morpheus90: usa gimp
<sharing> conzu: in che senso?
<Morpheus90> oltre a gimp?
<conzu> se cerco di accedere "normalmente" il pc si blocca
<sharing> conzu: che versione di linux hai?
<conzu> ehmm..
<conzu> intendi Ubuntu 10?!
<sharing> Morpheus90: photoshop con WINE ;)
<sharing> conzu: 10.04 o 10.10 ?
<conzu> 10.04
<sharing> mmh
<conzu> nooo..aspetta 10.10
<sharing> faresti prima a installare la 10.10 che a risolvere tutti i problemi
<sharing> mmh
<sharing> 10.10 nativa o aggiornata dalla 10.04
<sharing> ?
<conzu> credo..nativa
<sharing> e che errore ti da all'avvio?
<conzu> una volta avviato dal boot e scelto Ubuntu "normale"
<conzu> arrivo al boot di Ubuntu stesso e mi si impalla completamente
<conzu> si blocca il mouse
<sharing> e avviandolo sotto XTERM?
<conzu> ehmm..sarebbe?!?
<sharing> in modalità testuale
<conzu> non saprei
<conzu> scusami ma son veramente ignorante
<sharing> mmh
<conzu> ti spiego
<sharing> quindi si blocca al caricamento di Xserver?
<conzu> l'alternativa "primaria" è ..Ubuntu normale o Ubuntu modalità sicura
<conzu> o protetta?!?
<conzu> cmq
<sharing> si ho compreso
<sharing> avvialo in modalità protetta
<conzu> l'unico modo che ho per utilizzarlo è accedere con la modalità grafica protetta
<conzu> ora...o io ho sbagliato nell'installazione
<sharing> bene
<conzu> oppure sto sbagliando ora
<conzu> ma non finisce qui..
<sharing> una cosa alla volta
<conzu> perché al momento sto usando l'account guest
<conzu> credo sia tutto collegato
<sharing> dicevamo, avvia ubuntu in modalità protetta
<conzu> ok..
<conzu> aspe'..una domanda
<conzu> la modalità grafica sicura bla bla
<conzu> è tanto diversa dalla modalità normale di Ubuntu?!
<sharing> solo per risoluzione
<conzu> allora ok
<sharing> e non carica il login manager
<sharing> dicevo
<conzu> login manager?!
<sharing> accedi con un account amministrativo
<conzu> con l'account mio non ho più wireless
<sharing> il login manager è la schermata di selezione utenti
<conzu> ecco..ci stiamo avvicinando al vero problema
<conzu> ho inserito (evidentem per sbaglio) una specie di schermata d'avvio..
<conzu> mi fa scegliere l'utente e altre cose
<sharing> conzu: mi vuoi ascoltare e fare quello che ti chiedo? lo so bene che in modalità base non carica i driver wireless
<conzu> sorry
<conzu> è per non farti perdere tempo
<conzu> ma facciamo che ti ascolto
<sharing> conzu: accedi con un account amministrativo
<conzu> dovrei chiudere questa chat quindi?!
<sharing> no dovresti accedere a questa chat da un'altro pc
<conzu> ok..
<sharing> hai 2 pc vero?
<conzu> si..per mia fortuna si
<sharing> ecco accedi da quell'altro alla chat
<conzu> ok..
<conzu> un attimo
<sharing> sisi
<conzu> ci sono!!
<sharing> ottimo
<sharing> ora accedi ad ubuntu mediante un account amministrativo
<conzu> grazie cmq
<conzu> aspetta..
<conzu> (non incazzarti eh =)
<conzu> ora sono nel boot generale
<conzu> come accedo?!
<conzu> normale o recovery mod?!
<sharing> recovery
<conzu> ok
<sharing> accedi con account amministrativo
<conzu> sempre in modalità grafica di emergenza?!
<sharing> sisi
<conzu> ok
<conzu> ecco..
<conzu> sono in accesso automatico
<sharing> e sei entrato come?
<conzu> col mio solito account amministrativo
<sharing> ottimo
<sharing> sei connesso a internet?
<conzu> no
<sharing> collegati
<conzu> non mi da proprio l'antennina
<sharing> col cavo..
<conzu> un secondo
<lordzero> salve
<sharing> ciao
<lordzero> di dove sei?
<sharing> questa è una chat di supporto, non di conversazione
<conzu> rieccomi
<Morpheus90> se volete chattare entrate su #ubuntu-it-chat
<sharing> ottimo
<sharing> ora fai Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver aggiuntivi
<conzu> non sono connesso
<sharing> ??
<sharing> conettiti
<conzu> non mi da la possibilità
<conzu> nemmeno via lan
<roxdragon> sera ;)
<sharing> siam messi un attimo maluccio xD
<sharing> dai da terminale
<conzu> già!!..giusto un attimino =)
<conzu> ok
<sharing> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sharing> e
<sharing> sudo dhclient eth0
<Morpheus90> conzu,  cosa usi?
<conzu> ubuntu 10.10
<sharing> Morpheus90: problemi grafici su 10.10
<Morpheus90> e di conessione dicevo
<conzu> alice
<Morpheus90> va bene
<sharing> Morpheus90: non so, penso sia la modalità che non avvia in automatico la rete
<conzu> sharing
<Morpheus90> ma non sto capendo... lui e conesso?
<conzu> ho fatto
<conzu> se posso spiegare ad entrambi
<conzu> la cosa è successa..
<conzu> dopo che ho attivato quel cavolo di pannello di avvio
<conzu> da li in poi è tutto bloccato
<Morpheus90> fai un immagine al tuo desktop
<sharing> asd io vado a mangiare, aiutalo tu Morpheus90
<Morpheus90> io sono come lui eh..
<Morpheus90> sono alle prime armi..
<conzu> ahaha..buon appetito sharing...e grazie
<Morpheus90> ....
<conzu> mannaggia..
<conzu> secondo me faccio prima a cancellare tutto e ricominciare da capo con un nuovo utente
<Morpheus90> nooo fermo
<conzu> =)
<Morpheus90> fammi vedere il tuo desktop..
<conzu> eh una parola!!
<Morpheus90> ehehe
<conzu> il problema è come inviarti l'immagine
<Morpheus90> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kunta_> salve, ho bisogno di capire se ogni volta che  vengono rilevati degli aggiornamenti li debba scaricare tutti ho solo quelli che interessano i programmi che ho in dotazione?
<conzu> Morpheus ti posso contattare in privato?!
<conzu> eh..bravo!!
<Morpheus90> :D
<Morpheus90> !image conzu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image conzu'
<Morpheus90> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bros_> ciao a tutti, ho collegato la mia chitarra al pc ma quando suono non si sente niente, cosa dovrei fare? Grazie mille
<Morpheus90> buttarcela..
<Morpheus90> :D
<Bros_> :-)
<Morpheus90> scherzavo eh
<Bros_> si si, avevo capito :-)
<Guest94295> Bella ragazzi!
<Xenom0rph> hei c'è morpheus
<Xenom0rph> hai parlato con neo? xD
<Xenom0rph> ahahahahaha
<Xenom0rph> xD
<Xenom0rph> scusate, quale era il canale per parlare di ubuntu ma non in modo eccessivo?
<Xenom0rph> ieri me lo avevano consigliato...
<Xenom0rph> asd morph scappa :P
<Xenom0rph> lo sapevooo
<MnC2> Ciao a tutti, aiuto scheda di rete
<MnC2> wifi
<MnC2> iwl3945
<MnC2> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Xenom0rph> scheda di rete? cosa succede?
<MnC2> ciao Xenom0rph
<MnC2> da quando ho fatto upgrade a maverick
<MnC2> la ho problemi con la scheda wireless
<MnC2> uso il modulo iwl3945, si disconnette spesso e utilizza un sacco di CPU
<Xenom0rph> forse è un problema di driver, sei su un portatile?
<MnC2> yes
<MnC2> hai qualche idea?
<Xenom0rph> bella marcotux
<Xenom0rph> xD
<Xenom0rph> prova ad aggiornare il sistema operativo.. usi ubuntu?
<MnC2> il sistema è aggiornato, so che c'è un bug che potrebbe essere risolto con la compilazione del kernel
<MnC2> ubuntu
<Xenom0rph> allora aggiorna
<Xenom0rph> lo dovrebbe fare automaticamente
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<Xenom0rph> bella ragaaaaa
<Xenom0rph> ma esistono virus per linux
<Xenom0rph> so che non ce ne sono
<Xenom0rph> ma ce ne sono?
<Xenom0rph> tanto per sapere.. pura curiosita
<OverMe> !chat | Xenom0rph
<ubot-it> Xenom0rph: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Xenom0rph> overme cosa c'è?
<Xenom0rph> sono su terminale non posso chattare in pv8
<OverMe> se vuoi fare 2 chiacchiere il canale giusto è #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> non ti ho detto di andare in pvt
<fainarox> salve
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<subichan> raga, quarto canale in cuifaccio la domanda, ma di solito qui rispondete sempre subito e bene, quindi .. :D
<subichan> perché non avrebbe senso usare chmod per rendere un device readonly?
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<jester-> subichan: perchè basta montarlo in read e basta
<darkroom> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con la scheda wifi?in pratica non riesco a farla partire
<subichan> jester-: mount dice che non basta, e bisogna usare blockdev
<un0> salve
<jester-> mount -t quelcheè -o r etc etc se ntfs usi gid & co
<Xenom0rph> ah
<un0> ciao Xenom0rph
<fainarox> Xenom0rph, il tuo nick non mi è nuovo
<un0> ma sei quello di hackerjournal?
<un0> ciao fainarox
<fainarox> ciao un0
<fainarox> sì, sto anche lì
<un0> dicevo a Xenom0rph
<nicotano> !chat | fainarox
<ubot-it> fainarox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alberto> salve sto avendo problemi con l'installazione dei driver proprietari nvidia
<alberto> ho fatto sistema-amministrazione-driveraggiuntivi
<alberto> ho attivato il driver consigliato mi ha scaricato i driver però dice che non sono attivi
<jester-> alessiofachechi: attivali
<jester-> e poi riavvia
<alessiofachechi> failed tab
<michelefreschi> ciao, ho installato chrome, per provarlo, ma resta in inglese
<michelefreschi> oggi non c'è nessuno?
<michelefreschi> ciao, ho installato chromium, per provarlo, ma anche se imposto la lingua in italiano, l'interfaccia resta in inglese
<OverMe> se restasse in canale più di 20 picosecondi magari...
<lightroom> salve a tutti
<lightroom> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con questo errore....Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<lightroom> si tratta della scheda wifi
<OverMe> lightroom, fai vedere un: sudo rfkill list
<lightroom> ok
<lightroom> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<lightroom> 	Soft blocked: no
<lightroom> 	Hard blocked: yes
<lightroom> questo è quanto
<OverMe> lightroom, sudo rfkill unblock all
<lightroom> ok fatto
<OverMe> poi ridai il list e vedi se c'è ancora quello a yes
<lightroom> uguale come prima
<OverMe> lightroom, non è che hai un tasto per abiltitare/disabilitare la wifi?
<lightroom> no
<lightroom> è una scheda interna
<lightroom> del pc
<OverMe> portatile o fisso?
<lightroom> una zixel
<lightroom> fisso
<lightroom> niente pulsanti di accensione
<OverMe> vediamo che scheda è
<OverMe> lspci
<OverMe> metti in pastebin
<lightroom> ok
<OverMe> !paste | lightroom
<ubot-it> lightroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide_> ciao, riscontro notevoli problemi di audio con skype specialmente utilizzando anche la cam se con chi è dall'altra parte utilizza skype su ubuntu nessun problema se utilizza non lo vorrei dire ma devo......win
<lightroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540299/
<Holden> Cyanide_, win-win e ubuntu-ubuntu funziona, ma ubuntu-win non va?
<lightroom> ecco fatto
<Cyanide_> questo da che è stato introdotto il pulse su skype
<Cyanide_> Holden, non esattamente win ubuntu ok ubuntu ubuntu nada
<OverMe> lightroom, una broadcom, hai installato i driver propietari?
<lightroom> si
<Holden> Cyanide_, il test di chiamata funziona?
<lightroom> sono andato in driver aggiuntivi ed ho installato
<lightroom> operazione conclusa a buon fine
<OverMe> lightroom, "Operation not possible due to RF-kill" te lo dice quando tenti di fare cosa?
<lightroom> quando do il comando ifconfig wlan0 up
<Cyanide_> Holden, ma il test è audio, con audio senza video non ci sono grossi problemi è attivando la cam che l'audio diventa inutilizzabile
<Cyanide_> Holden, scusa il test di chiamata non è con video
<Holden> Cyanide_, quindi il video si vede ma l'audio non si sente più?
<Cyanide_> Holden, più precisamente scatta talmente tanto che è impossibile capire alcun che
<Cyanide_> Holden, ti ripeto se però la connessione è tra skype ubuntu e skype win funziona
<Holden> Cyanide_, ma forse è un problema di rete? uno dei due sta scaricando mentre fa la videochiamata?
<OverMe> lightroom, un attimo che cerco qualche soluzione
<lightroom> ok grazie
<Cyanide_> Holden, no...è un problema che cerco si risolvere da diverso tempo e le ho provate tutte ora appena torno a casa proverò a reinstallare tutto sul fisso con il quale ho questi problemi e che uso per parlare con la mia famiglia
<lightroom> faccio un riavvio
<Holden> Cyanide_, mai avuti di questi problemi, non so cosa possa essere
<Cyanide_> Holden, grazie comunque per ora chiudo ma credo ci risentiremo per questo problema
<Holden> ok ciao Cyanide_
<Cyanide_> Holden, a te skype con video e audio gira bnene
<Holden> Cyanide_, si, benissimo
<Cyanide_> ok almeno so che non è un problema del software grazie ciao a todosssssssssss
<CoOltux> Cyanide anche a me skype va benissimo
<CoOltux> se vuoi facciamo una prova io ubuntu, te con ubuntu
<Cyanide_> Holden, per togliermi un dubbio, tu hai avuto modo di utilizzare skype da ubuntu verso ubuntu con audio e video?
<Holden> Cyanide_, si, e funziona
<CoOltux> anche a me
<CoOltux> funziona
<Cyanide_> ok era per essere sicuro grazie a tutti ciao
<CoOltux> ciao
<CoOltux> ragazzi per la gestione foto che mi consigliate? shotwell?
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<CoOltux> sera
<CoOltux> orsetto
<orsetto> cosa posso utilizzare per eseguire progammi java su linux? se li clicco così come sono me li apre come archivi
<CoOltux> che estenzione è il file?
<orsetto> CoOltux, .jar
<CoOltux> scarica il pacchetto  sun-java6-jdk
<orsetto> grazie CoOltux
<CoOltux> poi la fai partire da terminale
<CoOltux> con java -jar nomefile.jar
<orsetto> CoOltux, grazie.. ci sono riuscito.. ma non c'è un applicazione frontend per eseguir
<CoOltux> bene
<CoOltux> uhmm dovrei vedere
<orsetto> sorry.. un comando front end clicca e esegui
<CoOltux> uhmm asp
<CoOltux> :P
<orsetto> oppure un impostazione che quando clicco si ricollega al comando da terminale
<orsetto> ah scusa :p
<orsetto> scrivo di getto perchè sto a lezione
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> ma senti
<CoOltux> se clicchi col destro sul pacchetto
<CoOltux> poi export
<CoOltux> poi java
<CoOltux> e poi runnable jar
<CoOltux> ?????
<pegaso3> salve
<pegaso3> buona sera a voi tutti
<CoOltux> orsetto | progetto->Export->Java->Runnable JAR
<CoOltux> ciao pegaso3
<pegaso3> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<CoOltux> scrivi in chan qualcuno ti aiuterà
<pegaso3> ciao Cooltux
<pegaso3> sono nuovo di linux e sopratutto di Ubuntu
<pegaso3> ho installato la versione 10.10
<pegaso3> tutto bene è meravigliosa , ma mi sa tanto di aver cappellato in qualcosa
<pegaso3> non riesco ad avere audio in uscita
<pegaso3> di nessun tipo
<CoOltux> tipo il microfono?
<pegaso3> ho provato diversi settaggi ma nulla
<lazyocelot> ciao a tutti
<pegaso3> salve
<pegaso3> ne musica ne suoni
<pegaso3> col mic neppure
<CoOltux> che scheda audio hai?
<pegaso3> integrata
<CoOltux> modello
<lazyocelot> che problema con l'audio?
<pegaso3> Asus PK% deluxe
<pegaso3> PK5
<orsetto> CoOltux, cosa intendi per progetto .. ecc ec ecc
<CoOltux> orsetto | progetto sarebbe il file che hai
<CoOltux> orsetto | con il tasto destro  sul file poi  ->Export->Java->Runnable JAR
<orsetto> ah ok.. grazie mille CoOltux
<orsetto> :)
<CoOltux> di nulla
<CoOltux> dopo fai doppio click
<CoOltux> e dovrebbe lanciarsi
<CoOltux> famme sapè
<CoOltux> pegaso3 | sudo asoundconf list
<lazyocelot> posso chiedere per ubuntu studio?
<lazyocelot> e' un problema relativo alla compilazione di sorgente
<pegaso3> cosa significa
<OverMe> lazyocelot, meglio se chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<CoOltux> pegaso3 | apri terminale e scrivi sudo asoundconf list
<OverMe> pegaso3, hai controllato da alsamixer se i volumi sono al massimo?
<lazyocelot> OverMe | ok grazie
<CoOltux> scappo
<CoOltux> a dopo guys
<pegaso3> si tutti aperti e al massimo
<pegaso3> grazie a dopo
 * CoOltux is away
<orsetto> CoOltux, quando clicco con il dx sul mio file jar non mi viene mostrata l'opzione export. c'è un comando da poter dare da shell?
<simone> ciao
<DeusEx> ciao
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<orsetto> cosa posso usare per programmare in visual basic su kub 10.10?
<OverMe> orsetto, non credo esista qualcosa, al massimo puoi usare c# con mono
<orsetto> grazie OverMe
<dario_> Sera
<dario_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare sul errore che ho quando visito il sito youtube?nei video spunta la scritta "an error occurent, please try again later"
<jester-> dario_: flash installato?
<dario_> si certo
<bithunter> Ciao a tutti
<bithunter> scusate qualcuno esperto di siti web?
<bithunter> c'è qualcuno che realizza siti web su ubuntu?
<dario_> jester-,  sai come faccio a vedere che versione ho installato di flash?
<jester-> spe
<zappo_> ciao a tutti! ho aggiornato il pc alla versione 10/10 di ubuntu, ma non sono soddisfatto.è possibile tornare indietro alla 10/04 senza perdere le mie impostazioni?
<bithunter> qualche canale ubuntu dove trovare persone esperte di webdesign?
<fil> zappo_, no, dovevi provare ubuntu 10.10 in versione live.
<dario_> bithunter, se sai parlare inglese puoi provare nel chan di autojoin
<zappo_> fil, niente da fare?
<jester-> dario_: dai sto coman do e incolla poi nel paste dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<dario_> a me non aggiorna dall 10.4 lts...non mi esce l'aggiornamento per la 10.10 :P
<jester-> !paste | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> dario_, ma solo quel canale esiste? Parlo inglese ma meglio italiano. ;)
<jester-> !aggiornamento | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<dario_> jester negativo...forse ho problemi al os .
<jester-> dario_: negativo cosa
<jester-> copia incolla per bene
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<dario_> dal terminale con il comando mi esce la scritta : >
<jester-> copia bene
<bithunter> dario_
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540363/
<jester-> dario_: di tutto e di più hai
<dario_> vedi installati tutti :°D
<jester-> dario_: sudo dpkg --purge gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla libswfdec-0.8-0
<dario_> dici che facevano conflitto?
<fil> dario_, è normale hai una lts, puoi modificare l'impostzione tramite gestore pacchetti
<jester-> dario_: certo che si
<dario_> scusate l'ignoranza, se voglio passare da ubuntu a xubuntu?
<jester-> dario_: fare uuna cosa per volta?
<jester-> dario_: hai dato il comando?
<dario_> si
<jester-> dario_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<fil> dario_, il comando è sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , così però ti tieni installato pure gnome
<fil> al login dcidi quale desktop fare partire
<dario_> jester-,  fatto
<jester-> il sisrtema è sempre lo stesso non confonderti
<dario_> fil, eliminare o trasformare ubuntu no?
<jester-> dario_: prova il iltubbo
<fil> che cosasignifica?
<dario_> si è piu leggero almeno spero
<fil> se non hai problemi di spazio su disco non vedo perchè togliere gnome
<jester-> dario_: se parti con intefaccia xfce gnome è come se non ci fosse
<dario_> si ma se metto xubuntu per lavorarecon lui penso sia inutile tenere ubuntu,no?
<dario_> jester-, carica carica ma non parte
<fil> dario_, devi deciderlo tu, io lo lascerei
<jester->  dario_  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> e fa vedere
<polis> ciao
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540366/
<dario_> fil ma vedo che lavora male il computer, non lo facccio per guadagnare secondi
<fil> hai poca ram?
<dario_> ho un processore pezzotto
<jester-> dario_: dovrebbe andare
<dario_> jester-,  vedi il problema sta che è lento...carica in schermata grigia ma non da segni di vita
<jester-> dario_: banda?
<dario_> una 20mega di alice cioè una 5mega :P
<fil> dario_, hai provato una live di ubuntu?
<dario_> no fil
<jester-> dario_: e pc?
<dario_> comunque sul pc vista funziona bene...
<dario_> scusate che comando devo dare per farvi vedere le caratteristiche del mio pc?
<jester-> dario_: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer
<jester-> dario_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fil> beh se vista ci funziona bene, ci deve funzionare bene pure ubuntu
<jester-> a maggior ragione, comincia staccare gli effetti
<dario_> fatto
<dario_> fil il vista è su un altro pc, era in riferimento alla connessione
<jester-> dario_: che cpu hai e quanta ram
<dario_> 1,5 un amd
<jester-> dario_: va che con linux non è che svecchi
<dario_> amd sempron(tm) non dirmi il modello perche non me lo ricordo
<jester-> dario_: se porti la nonna in discoteca che succede?
<dario_> jester-,  ma mi suona strano che con xp girava benino e con ubuntu deve girare un po meno di benino
<dario_> se la porto in discoteca harcore ci prende un infarto, se la porto in una musica liscia si diverte :P
<jester-> dta di fatto che corrisponde. piu o meno, a nonna di 90 anni
<dario_> quindi pensi che anche con xubuntu gira male?
<jester-> prova
<jester-> che non costa niente, prova pure lubuntu (lubuntu_desktop)
<dario_> qual'è il piu leggero?
<jester-> lubuntu-desktop
<dario_> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> in teoira lubuntu
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<jester-> dario_: il comando è giusto
<dario_> speriamo che non riempe l'hd di 8 giga :°D
<jester-> occuperà una cinquantina di mb
<jester-> penso
<dario_> 234mb
<jester-> dario_: ram quanta
<dario_> 1,5
<dario_> la ram ci sta bene è il processore...
<dario_> posso provare a overclockarlo
<dario_> lo porto a 2mhz
<dario_> però l'ultima volta lo starterino del alimentatore si è bruciato :°D
<CoOltux> mettici un ventilatore vicino
<CoOltux> :D
<dario_> case aperto con 3 ventole :°D mi sento a linate
<CoOltux> :D
<CoOltux> non fai prima a cambiare processore??? :P
<dario_> no ma ho altri pc, diciamo che questo è per smanettarci
<dario_> (il migliore) non si ferma mai
<CoOltux> con che sistema
<dario_> diciamo che cambio spesso os, non so voi ma secondo me linux ha solo questo problema
<dario_> vuoi provare sempre qualche altro os
<CoOltux> beh io ho il pc acceso da un mese e mezzo con ubuntu 10.10 e non si è mai fermato ehehe
<dario_> non ci credo che ogni tanto formatti e vai con altre distribuzione :P
<CoOltux> sepmpre ubuntu
<CoOltux> ho usato
<CoOltux> le altre le provo live...
<dario_> aspetta scusa
<dario_> riiavio e vediamo se ho ancora problemi
<CoOltux> ok
<ciro> sera a tutti =)
<CoOltux> ciao ciro
<ciro> raga ho reinstallato la ubuntu 10.10 sul laptop solo che non mi funge l uscita video per il monitor esterno..soluzioni a riguardo? grazie mille
<ciro> ps: nella precedente installazione che risale ad una settimana fa fungeva...quindi credo sia da escludere un problema hw =)
<dario_> di ridere...con lubuntu gira bene :D
<dario_> fil, e per aggiornare al 10.10 è lo stesso procedimento di ubuntu?
<Spartan82> buonasera a tutte e tutti
<dario_> scusate se rompo :°D
<dario_> ma come mai ho xFce su lubuntu?
<fil> dario_, non lo so ma penso di si, ti aggiornerà siai sofware elativi a gnome, sia i software relativi a xfce
<fil> dario_, dopo aver fatto l'installazione di default puoi mettere tutti i programmi che ci sono nel repository di ubuntu
<dario_> si già fatto
<fil> e nel epository di ubuntu c'è anche il desktop xfce
<dario_> ma il problema che prima ho installato xubuntu e dopo lubuntu
<dario_> e ora mi parte con lubuntu dentro xubuntu :D
<Spartan82> ciao si può configurare la chat di tiscali in xchat... se sì in che modo?? Grazie!!
<dario_> Spartan82, vuoi il server di tiscalinet?
<Spartan82> si
<dario_> dovrebbe essere irc.tiscalinet.it
<dario_> se vuoi puoi provare /server irc.tiscalinet.it
<utente> ciao ragazzi
<utente> pennina huawey come riconoscerla
<utente> su lubuntu10.04
<Spartan82> ti ringrazio dario_
<dario_> di niente Spartan82
<dario_> fil lubuntu non dovrebbe aveere lxde?
<Spartan82> scusate se ho chiuso così
<Spartan82> dario_: praticamente mi dice che l'host ha chiuso il socket.. che vuol dire?
<dario_> Spartan82, aspetta che provo a loggare in qualche server
<Spartan82> grazie
<dario_> scusami il server era irc.tiscali.it
<dario_> ricordati che se vuoi entrare nelle stanze di tiscali devi mettere sempre il :*tis*
<dario_> es: #ubuntu:*tis*
<Spartan82> e il problema caro dario_ è che non mi visualizza le stanze
<Spartan82> una volta entrato dopo un po' mi dice che l'host ha chiuso il socket
<dario_> già la lista delle stanze scrivitele
<dario_> perche non ricordo se dando il comando /list ti dà le stanze di tiscali o tutti i canali di ircnet
<Morpheus90> ciao ragazzi come faccio a sapere quanta memoria o utilizzato?
<Morpheus90> dario_,  fermati...
<Morpheus90> Spartan82,  non chattava con lo script su tiscali..
<Morpheus90> quindi non sa utilizzare xhat
<Morpheus90> xchat non e roba per principianti...
<dario_> Spartan82, hai mai chattato dal mirc?
<Spartan82> si ma da xchat su tiscali no
<Spartan82> non ci riesco
<dario_> è la stessa cosa del mirc
<Spartan82> cioè?
<dario_> aspetta 1minuto Spartan82
<Spartan82> ok
<Morpheus90> Spartan82,
<Morpheus90> segui
<Morpheus90> xchat-->nuovo--> nuova scheda rete
<Morpheus90> dopo averlo fatto fa..
<Morpheus90> vai nello status e scrivi /server irc.tin.it
<CoOltux> Spartan82 basta digitare /server -m nomeserver e ti apre un nuovo tab
<Morpheus90> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<Morpheus90> CoOltux,  li disconette da qua
<CoOltux> no con il -m no
<CoOltux> apre un nuovo tab server
<Morpheus90> a me stasera con xchat mi ha disconesso..
<dario_> si ma lui si vuole connettere alle stanze di tiscali e non hai canali di ircnet
<Spartan82> infatti ha ragione dario_
<CoOltux> così /server -m  irc.tiscalinet.ir
<dario_> *it
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> sorry
<Morpheus90> capito
<dario_> la cosa di ridere che tiscali in questo momento è in split :P
<Morpheus90> devi conettiti su irc.ticali.it
<Morpheus90> e per entrare nei chan devi fare..
<Morpheus90> #nomechat:*TIS*
<CoOltux> basta che scrive /join #nomechan
<Spartan82> non lo fa automaticamente
<Spartan82> ?
<Morpheus90> no
<dario_> per la lista su tiscali funge il comando /list?
<Morpheus90> no dario_
<CoOltux> si però credo che ti casca il server
<Spartan82> ci provo vediamo un po'
<CoOltux> vado a cenare
<CoOltux> ciauz
<dario_> ahahah :D
<Spartan82> grazie CoOltux
<dario_> Bpetito
<Morpheus90> Spartan82,  una domanda scusa.. ma perche vuoi andare nei chan piu piccoli di ircnet?
<Spartan82> così
<dario_> lancio una freccia a suo favore, sono i migliori
<Morpheus90> queli di tiscali?
<dario_> almeno i social network non li hanno spezzati completamente
<Morpheus90> attempt,  ci sei?
<Spartan82> allora dario_  devo andare praticamente in irc.tiscali.it
<dario_> come utenza si...oramai le chat sono morte
<CoOltux> io amo le irc chat
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> a dopo ragazzi
<dario_> idem CoOltux  ma per chi vuole chattare per conoscere
<dario_> meglio i server pezzotti :P
<dario_> Spartan82, comunque prova tra 10minuti , in questo momento il server di tiscali è down
<Morpheus90> come sempre dario_
<dario_> :D
<dario_> una buona serata
<dario_> ciau
<daniele9821> sera a tutti c'è qualche conoscitore di Hudson? avrei bisogno di alcune piccole info
<Spartan82> grazie dario
<Spartan82> Morpheus90: sei ancora lì
<Spartan82> scusate ma ero al tel :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> CIAO :d
<Spartan82> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> Spartan82, hi
<utente> qualcuno sa come installare chiavette
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, di che tipo ?
<utente> huawey scheda 3 chiavetta vodafone
<utente> lubuntu 10.04
<Spartan82> vado a cenare a dopo
<Spartan82> :)
<utente> DAMN3dg1rl, ho installato usbmodeswith ma niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, network manager non te la vede ?
<utente> no
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> modello della iK ?
<utente> DAMN3dg1rl, k3765
<utente> huawey
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, http://tinyurl.com/32rulow
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova
<utente> DAMN3dg1rl, sono cliente 3 qndi non posso scaricare quel software che dice
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, non direi
<utente> il software vodafone lo posso usare con la sceda 3?
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, s'
<Diels-Alder_> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder_> posso chiedervi una mano per dyndns? ho problemi sul mio ubuntu
<Diels-Alder_> praticamente non riesco ad accedere
<Diels-Alder_> ho fatto l'iscrizione tutto correttamente, ho settato una regola nel mio router netgear DG834G aprendo la porta 2022
<Diels-Alder_> ho assegnato nel firewall in ingresso la porta TCP 2022 al mio Ip locale
<Diels-Alder_> e adesso quando provo a collegarmi con filezilla niente
<Diels-Alder_> non funziona
<Diels-Alder_> qualcuno ha confidenza con dyndns e mi sa dare una mano
<Diels-Alder_> help
<Spartan82> comunque io vado
<Spartan82> grazie lo stesso
<Spartan82> buonaserata a tutte e tutti
<fabio> salve a tutti
<fabio> ho attaccato la mia chiavetta della 3 alla porta usb ed ubuntu 10.10 me la riconosce come  HUAWEI SD STORAGE  e non me la fa aprire per lanciare l'installer. Come devo fare? Premetto che sono nuovo di ubuntu
<AlexZion> fabio ma è una pennetta Linux compatibile !?!
<AlexZion> nel senso ti hanno detto che ci sono anche i driver per linux  ?
<fabio> si sul sito della tre c'e il software per linux
<xfire78xx> sera
<OverMe> fabio, te la vede come memoria di massa?
<fabio> come sd storage
<OverMe> fabio, fai tasto destro sull'icona -> espelli (non smonta)
<OverMe> poi apri il network manager e fai una nuova connessione
<fabio> non mi da ne' espelli ne' smonta
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> non te l'ha messa l'icona sul desktop?
<fabio> no la trovo aprendo " computer"
<gnubiagio98> emergenza, ho un terribile problema hardware
<gnubiagio98> credo sia un problema con la presa audio
<fabio> over..
<OverMe> fabio, se la vede come memoria di massa quando la inserisci ti compare l'icona sul desktop
<OverMe> staccala riattaccala e guarda se compare
<fabio> l'ho scollegata e ricollegata e adesso mi da rimuovi in sicurezza
<fabio> sul deskstop nada
<OverMe> fabio, dimmi cosa ti dice questo comando da terminale: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<fabio> ok
<gnubiagio98> ma e' montata?
<fabio> mi risponde true
<OverMe> fabio, dmesg | tail -n 30
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540422/
<OverMe> fabio, hai provato a fare una connessione dal networkmanager?
<fabio> no adesso sono collegato wirelles
<OverMe> prova
<OverMe> tasto destro sull'icona della rete -> modifica connessioni
<fabio> ma senza lanciare l'installer come fa a connetersi?
<fabio> ok
<OverMe> vai su banda larga mobile e crei una nnuova connessione
<fabio> mi disconnetto e provo con la chiavetta
<fabio> a dopo
<OverMe> hai già fatto la connessione?
<fabio> si
<OverMe> quando hai premuto su "aggiungi" ti elencava i dispositivi in basso?
<gnubiagio98> c'e un canale per i problemi hardware?
<fabio> si
<OverMe> fabio, ok allora prova, se hai impostato tutto bene dovrebbe andare
<OverMe> gnubiagio98, che problemi hai?
<fabio> ok a fra poco
<gnubiagio98> la presa audio da problemi
<OverMe> se non c'entra con ubuntu è meglio che chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnubiagio98> ma la' non e' supporto
<gnubiagio98> e va bene, ci vado
<OverMe> ma qua è supporto solo per ubuntu, se hai hw scassato qui facciamo poco
<Diels-Alder_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Bithunter> buonasera atutti
<Bithunter> ops a tutti
<fabio_> over..
<Bithunter> qualcuno esperto di web?
<supersavio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<remix_tj> Bithunter: dpende se sei in tema
<supersavio> presente
<supersavio> :D
<Diels-Alder_> uhm
<OverMe> fabio_, ...
<fabio_> over
<OverMe> fabio_,
<supersavio> raga l'altro canale non strettamento di ubuntu?? perchè ho problemi  con emesene
<fabio_> tutto ok  adesso sono connesso con la chiavetta anche se non mi regge la linea
<remix_tj> supersavio: #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> supersavio: comunque dipende dal problema :-)
<supersavio> praticamente
<OverMe> fabio_, ci sarà poco campo?
<Bithunter> in che senso?
<supersavio> provo a collegarmi poi mi esce connection problem: hangup
<Bithunter> remix_tj
<Bithunter> puoi aiutarmi?
<supersavio> Bithunter,  che ti serve??
<gigirock> cia a tutti.....come si toglie l'audio a firefox? io sto gia' ascoltando rythmbox....
<fabio_> non lo so ma il collegamento wireless è con il solito operatore
<Bithunter> grandi
<Bithunter> allora
<supersavio> se hai problemi con strettamente con ubuntu stai nel posto giusto
<supersavio> se invece hai problemi con programmi o altro c'è l'altra chan
<Bithunter> ecco...
<Bithunter> webdesign in ubuntu / compilazione ??? domanda non attinente?
<Bithunter> :)
<OverMe> fabio_, ma wireless e chiavetta sono tipi di connessioni diverse, anche se l'operatore è lo stesso
<remix_tj> Bithunter: bah, e' piu' cosa da #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_> vero ma tutti e due con internet key
<OverMe> * sgrat sgrat * credo di non aver capito cosa intendi
<Bithunter> ok
<Bithunter> passo li allora
<Bithunter> grazie
<OverMe> che c'entra il wifi con la chiavetta ?
<fabio_> la chiavetta è dentro la vodafone station in attesa della adsl e mi permette di collegarmi wirelles,mentre la chiavetta che abbiamo installato insieme è collegata normalmente con vodafone
<alabuntu> ciao a tutti. Volevo sapere se sotto ubuntu c'e' un programma che alleggerizza un file vob per caricarlo su youtube, grazie
<OverMe> fabio_, appunto son 2 sistemi separati, non li puoi confrontare, la qualità del wifi dipende da quanto dei vicino alla "station", la chiavetta dipende dalla rete cellulare
<Holden> alabuntu, spiegati meglio
<alabuntu> voglio caricare un file su youtube che e' in vob
<alabuntu> dovrei quindi renderlo piu' leggero, no?
<fabio_> ok,comunque l'importante è aver risolto con la chiavetta cosi quando sono fuori mi posso connettere. Un'altra domanda . io creo siti internet ed uso su windows vista il programma CUTE FTP per trasferire i file sul server del sito che sto producendo. sai,visto che vorrei passare definitavamente a linux, se questo programma funziona anche su linux o se devo trovare qualcosa di diverso.
<Holden> in termini di dimensione quindi alabuntu. quanto è grande il file, risoluzione, bitrate?
<OverMe> fabio_, su linux puoi usare filezilla
<alabuntu> holden uno e' 847.9 MB (889135104 bytes)
<Holden> alabuntu, durata in minuti?
<alabuntu> l'altro e' 1016.0 MB (1065353216 bytes) che sto caricando e sara' pronto fra 6 ore, durata 20 minuti
<Holden> alabuntu, si può comprimere, dipende da quanta qualità sei disposto a sacrificare
<alabuntu> tantissima
<Holden> alabuntu, ti interessa che youtube lo renda disponibile in HD?
<fabio_> ok allora lo scarico da google e poi spero di essere in grado di installarlo,perchè non l'ho mai fatto di installare su linux un programma scaricato
<alabuntu> no
<Holden> alabuntu, ok, allora con ffmpeg puoi ricomprimerlo (e anche ridimensionarlo) prima di caricarlo
<OverMe> fabio_, non importa scaricarlo, apri il software center e lo scarichi da li
<alabuntu> holden dimenticavo di dirti che ffmpeg non so usarlo e non riesco a metterlo, ho avidemux
<Holden> alabuntu, dai repo, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<alabuntu> ok holden sembra installato ora come converto?
<Holden> alabuntu, passiamo in chat
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio> scusa over sono caduto
<alabuntu> holden sono di la'
<OverMe> fabio, dicevo
<OverMe> fabio_, non importa scaricarlo, apri il software center e lo scarichi da li
<fabio> ok over lo sto scaricando
<Guest53944> ciao ragazzi...piccolo problema, chi può aiutarmi? schermata nera in accensione, finestra di dialogo con varie scelte... cosa ke non mi era mai capitata
<Guest53944> ho una schermata con scritto sopra: GNU GRUB version 1.94 beta4 e devo scegliere una voce tra una dozzina di possibilità
<Guest53944> tipo: ubuntu linux 2.6.31-22-generic
<Guest53944> ununtu linux 2.6.31-22-generic (recovery mode) e così via...ke devo fare
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho problemi di avvio con ubuntu 10.10 su toshiba nb200, qlc1 può aiutarmi?
<coldboy> ma funziona la chat? nn capisco...
<matteo_> Ho provato a installare su Xubuntu 10.10 a 64 bit DesktopDrape e Desktopnova, ma entrambi sembrano non funzionare.
<luskin> t
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-07
<layn> Salve
<bilo_> buonasera
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Dig> Ciao, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540547/ perché il client ubuntu mi cambia l'Ip che gli ho assegnato???
<massimo18> Dig: semplicemente perchè prende l'ip della connessione e non della scheda di rete
<Dig> massimo18:  fino a qualche giorno fa nella mia LAN non c'erano problemi. Ora Ubuntu mi esce con l'Ip 192.168.1.102 che era assegnato ad un altro PC. Come posso fare?
<massimo18> Dig: forse non ho capito il problema oppure ti sei spiegato male ma cosa intendi che il tuo pc esce con ip 192.168.1.102?
<Dig> massimo18:  ho creato una rete LAN. Per una ventina di giorni non ho avuto problemi. i PC in elenco qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540547/ si trovavano facilmente ad ogni avvio. condividevo files e stampante.
<Dig> massimo18: da ieri le condivisioni non vanno più e mi sono accorto che se do ifconfig dal computer di nome ubuntu mi risulta che wlan sia 192.168.1.102 mentre gli altri cercano 192.168.1.101
<massimo18> Dig: hai fatto qualche aggiornamento?
<Dig> massimo18: quelli che giornalmente arrivano
<OverMe> metti ip statico se vuoi ch el'ip sia sempre lo stesso
<filo1234> io vedo un ip doppio
<filo1234> il 101
<filo1234> s epoi usi il dhcp è ovvio che l'ip possa cambiare
<massimo18> filo1234: non capisco se si riferisce al'ip che ha ora oppure ad altro
<Dig> filo1234: il 101 è doppio in base se lo avvio con win o con ubuntu. la macchina è la stessa
<filo1234> ook...ma devi usare ip statici ( almeno sul server )
<filo1234> se deve essere raggiunto attraverso l'ip dai client
<Dig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540555/
<subichan> buongiorno
<subichan> in ubuntu in quale directory del filesystem è fisicamente localizzato il cestino?
<OverMe> subichan, quello del tuo utente è in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<subichan> ok grazie
<Dig> massimo18: non si può assegnare un Ip per la rete LAN dai files host.conf, hostname, hosts,  ecc presenti nella cartella /etc/   ?
<filo1234> Dig: l'ip lo assegni nel file /etc/network/interfaces
<subichan> un'altra domanda. per studiare cosa fa esattamente il modulo vfat del kernel, ad esempio puoi settare da mount roba come iocharset e codepage ma vuoi sapere cosa effettivamente vfat ci fa, come si fa ad andare a pescare i sorgenti in ubuntu?
<massimo18> Dig: segui filo1234 che ne sa più di me
<filo1234> Dig: li risulta che la tua scheda wlan0 ( wifi ) abbia un ip 192.168.1.102
<filo1234> Dig: e da li non si scappa
<Dig> massimo18:  grazia.
<massimo18> Dig: e di cosa? :)
<filo1234> no, massimo18 ti ha chiamato grazia
<filo1234> :D
<OverMe> subichan, ti scarichi i sorgenti del kernel (sudo apt-get install linux-source) e tanti auguri
<massimo18> :(
<Dig> filo1234: ok. quindi ora da quel file che mi hai indicato io posso dire al mio pc ubuntu che deve usare il 101 e non il 102 giusto?
<filo1234> Dig: si
<Dig> massimo18: grazia...nel senso di troppa grazia ho ricevuto da te.
<CLEME> ovi suite per nokia su ubuntu?????
<filo1234> Dig: Dig sempre che il 101 non sia assegnato ora dal server dhcp, ad un altro client
<filo1234> caffè
<CLEME> ovi suite per nokia su ubuntu?????
<Dig> filo1234: il server mi parte regolarmente 192.168.1.100, il laptop viene acceso occasionalmente. l'altro che vedi nella lista è la partizione con win che non viene accesa mai
<subichan> OverMe: :( magari posso ovviare trovando qualche doc online
<subichan> con la tastier italiana come si fa la tilde in ubuntu?
<OverMe> altgr + ì
<subichan> ~ grazie
<CLEME> qualcuno usa nokuntu per il nokia?????
<filo1234> Dig: scusa ma non ho capito allora, il problema è sul server no?
<Dig> filo1234: il problema è sul pc che ha la stampante ed è collegato con il wifi. L'altro pc è collegato via cavo al router e non da problemi
<filo1234> ok, allora il pc che ha la stampante condivisa deve avere un ip statico
<Morpheus90> ciao ragazzi
<Morpheus90> wicd no riesce a conettersi.. però se si connette di disconette subito -.-"
<Dig> filo1234: sto cercando nel forum qualche esempio di interfaces il mio è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540560/
<filo1234> Dig: puoi anche fare una cosa più semplice, assegnare l'ip statico attraverso il router
<Dig> filo1234: è se lo faccio attrraverso network manager?
<filo1234> be si certo anche
<Dig> allora provo da la
<filo1234> Dig: ho parlato di interfaces perchè pensavo che il problema fosse su un server
<Dig> filo1234: ora provo
<Morpheus90> filo tu conosci wilcd?
<filo1234> Morpheus90: no, l'ho solo provato qualche volta
<filo1234> Morpheus90: perchè pensi che il problema si wicd?
<Morpheus90> capito
<Morpheus90> si
<Morpheus90> non riesce a conettersi alla linea u.u
<filo1234> Morpheus90: si ma perchè pensi che il problema sia proprio wicd, inteso come client, hai provato con netowrk-manager e funzionava?
<Morpheus90> con l'altro cadeva ogni 5 minuti nm
<filo1234> e con questo ogni 2 :p quindi mi sa che il problema non è il client in uso ma forse di driver
<Morpheus90> nono
<Morpheus90> ieri funzionava tutto il giorno
<Morpheus90> andata ameraiglia
<Morpheus90> oggi mi conetto.. e si disconetteva in continuazione..
<Morpheus90> adesso lo sto reinstallando.. u.u
<Morpheus90> vediamo un po
<filo1234> Morpheus90: hai fatto aggiornamenti magari?
<Morpheus90> si tutti
<Morpheus90> riprovo moment
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  niente non va
<Morpheus90> si conette e si disconette in autoticamente
<filo1234> Morpheus90: hai detto di aver fatto aggiornamenti ieri
<Morpheus90> si
<filo1234> Morpheus90: prova a riavviare usando il kernel precedente
<Morpheus90> e come?
<filo1234> Morpheus90: al boot scegliendo dal grub il kernel precedente a quello che hai ora, e lo vedi con uname -r
<Morpheus90> gabriele@gabriele-laptop:~$ uname -r
<Morpheus90> 2.6.31-22-generic
<Morpheus90> gabriele@gabriele-laptop:~$
<Morpheus90> filo1234,
<Morpheus90> filo1234,
<filo1234> Morpheus90: ma che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<Morpheus90> 9.10
<Morpheus90> su karmic
<filo1234> Morpheus90: comunque fai l aprova che ti ho indicato e vedi se cambia
<Morpheus90> non cambia..
<filo1234> ma hai provato?
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  che faccio sto perdendo la pazienza con linux..
<Morpheus90> dimmi come fare.. tanto so che non ci riesco
<Morpheus90> non si riconnette..
<Morpheus90> filo1234,
<Morpheus90> non fa
<Morpheus90> K99Brain,
<Morpheus90> uffffff
<simon_marini> c e qualcuo che mi può dare una mano?
<simon_marini> ho problemi con l'istallazzione di linux
<Morpheus90> posta la domanda... Forse qualcuno ti risponde..
<simon_marini> ok
<simon_marini> ho un notebook intel centrino duo 1,66 ghz 1 g ram con windows xp 32bit home vorrei istallare linux definitivamente quindi levare dai cogli... windows e solo che io ho provato a masterizzare ubuntu su cd 1000 volte e in modi diversi e solo che dopo che ha finito di caricare ubunu mi scrive not foun system e altre cose
<simon_marini> mi scrive delle parole senza alcun senso
<simon_marini> che devo fare? io ho provato pure con webi e solo che io non voglio due boot
<simon_marini> adesso sto provando a scaricare ubuntu per l'ennesima volta
<simon_marini> yhoooooooooooooo c e nessuno
<simon_marini> ???
<Peltam> ciao
<simon_marini> ciao
<Peltam> hi
<simon_marini> devo parlare inglese?
<Peltam> ciao
<Peltam> no
<Peltam> in italiano grazie
<simon_marini> ok meno male
<Peltam> haha
<Peltam> ciao il mio nome e Pedro Luis
<Peltam> Piacere
<simon_marini> allora ho un problema
<simon_marini> ciao io simo
<Peltam> sarebbe
<simon_marini> piacere tutto mio
<simon_marini> allora
<Peltam> ok
<simon_marini> non so se hai letto sopra
<Peltam> niente che io vorrei installare UBUNTU
<Peltam> ma non so quale installare
<Peltam> netbook
<simon_marini> anche tu problemi?
<Peltam> o la versione desktop
<Peltam> io ho un portatile
<simon_marini> e un netbook o un notebook
<simon_marini> ??
<Peltam> io ho un notebook
<simon_marini> il tuo computer quanto ha di ram?
<Peltam> 2GB
<simon_marini> perfetto
<simon_marini> puoi fare quello che ti pare allora io ti consiglio ubuntu
<Peltam> si ma che verzione
<Peltam> 10.10 ... ma quale
<simon_marini> 34 bit
<OverMe> Peltam, la netbook ha una interfaccia diversa da quella classica, secondo me fai meglio a mettere la desktop
<simon_marini> l'ultima 10.10
<OverMe> poi sei sempre in tempo a passare all'altra versione
<Peltam> ok
<simon_marini> 32
<simon_marini> ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano
<Peltam> so che ha una interfaccia diversa
<Peltam> onvece a te cosa ti serve ?
<simon_marini> a me?
<Peltam> si
<simon_marini> oddio qualcuno mi ascolta
<simon_marini> allora
<simon_marini> ho un notebook intel centrino duo 1,66 ghz 1 g ram con windows xp 32bit home vorrei istallare linux definitivamente quindi levare dai cogli... windows e solo che io ho provato a masterizzare ubuntu su cd 1000 volte e in modi diversi e solo che dopo che ha finito di caricare ubunu mi scrive not foun system e altre cose [11:05] <simon_marini> mi scrive delle parole senza alcun senso [11:05] <simon_marini> che devo fare? io ho pr
<simon_marini> che faccio?
<Peltam> prova con la chiave USB
<simon_marini> e come devo fare ?
<simon_marini> faccio le stesse procedure?
<simon_marini> scarico e poi memorizzo sulla chiavetta?
<simon_marini> io sto scaricando la versione 10.04
<Peltam> scaricchi l'immagine nella chiave
<Peltam> 100.10
<Peltam> 10.10
<simon_marini> e ma non mi funziona
<Peltam> ma quella dove c'e' scritto NETBOOK
<simon_marini> no io ho un notebook
<Peltam> ok
<simon_marini> o prco caz ma c e qualcuno
<simon_marini> ???
<simon_marini> mille persone e nessuna risposta
<dario_> Giorno
<simon_marini> giorno
<simon_marini> ho un problema mi puoiaiutare
<simon_marini> ?
<dario_> fai la tua domanda e vede se qualche utente ti sa rispondere
<dario_> *vedi
<simon_marini> ma cristo lo scritta 2 volte
<filo1234> !pazienza | simon_marini
<ubot-it> simon_marini: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<simon_marini> lo so
<filo1234> se lo sai adeguati
<simon_marini> ma non c e uno bravo che sappia rispondere
<dario_> simon_marini vediamo se ti posso aiutare
<simon_marini> allora
<dario_> simon_marini, google è il piu bravo di tutti :P
<simon_marini> ho un notebook intel centrino duo 1,66 ghz 1 g ram con windows xp 32bit home vorrei istallare linux definitivamente quindi levare dai cogli... windows e solo che io ho provato a masterizzare ubuntu su cd 1000 volte e in modi diversi e solo che dopo che ha finito di caricare ubunu mi scrive not foun system e altre cose [11:05] <simon_marini> mi scrive delle parole senza alcun senso [11:05] <simon_marini> che devo fare? io ho pr
<simon_marini> adesso sto scaricando ubuntu 10.04
<simon_marini> visto che non funziona 10.10
<dario_> prima di tutto ti girera malino anche lo stesso ubuntu, ti consiglio di buttarti su lubuntu o xubuntu
<filo1234> dario_: per quale motivo affermi questo?
<simon_marini> ma perchè 1g ram c e lho
<dario_> esperienza personale :D e da ieri sera che sopra la mia macchina smanetto con ubuntu
<filo1234> simon_marini: io proverei ad usare la versione alternate
<dario_> ora sto vedendo che con lubuntu il pc mi gira bene
<simon_marini> quindi utilizzo xubuntu
<filo1234> dario_: la tua esperienza non è legge ....
<dario_> anche se ho dei problemi per colpa del xfce
<filo1234> dario_: lubuntu non è una versione ufficiale e supportata da canonical
<simon_marini> ed è uguale a ubuntu'
<dario_> senza dubbio filo1234  io consigliavo
<dario_> e normale che simon_marini  puo provare ubuntu, ma ci consiglio di masterizzarsi anche una copia di lubuntu
<filo1234> dario_: qui sei in un canale ufficiale di assistenza per versiosi supportate
<filo1234> versioni*
<simon_marini> ok ma non cambia
<dario_> non ne la stessa famiglia? :P
<filo1234> no
<simon_marini> si
<simon_marini> penso
<filo1234> lubuntu non è supportata da canonical
<filo1234> e 2
<dario_> la differenza sta sul tuo processore
<filo1234> comunque simon_marini vedi se cn la 10.04 funzia poi ne riparliamo
<simon_marini> ok vi ringrazio
<dario_> scusa filo1234
<filo1234> simon_marini: fai anche un test del cd nel caso
<simon_marini> a un altra cosa
<simon_marini> e come?
<simon_marini> con quale programma?
<filo1234> simon_marini: c'è la voce nel menu di avvio del cd
<filo1234> !installazione | simon_marini
<ubot-it> simon_marini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<filo1234> simon_marini: quando sei nella prima schermata, premi la barra spaziatrice e appare un menu, da li scegli test cd
<dario_> filo1234, se voglio disistallare le distro che ho messo sopra ubuntu che comando devo dare?
<filo1234> non ho capito
<simon_marini> quindi mi compare l'icona con l omino e la barra
<dario_> ieri ho fatto sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop e dopo sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<simon_marini> devo premere la barra spaziatrice
<dario_> se le voglio togliere per riportarlo a ubuntu che devo fare?
<simon_marini> a me quando riavvio il computer mi compare la scritta ubuntu che carica poi mi si blocca quindi devo solo premere la barra spaziatrice
<dario_> simon_marini, anche con la 10.4 ti si blocca?
<simon_marini> lo sto scaricando mancano 42 minuti
<simon_marini> sta al 57%
<dario_> ecco prova con la 10.4 che sicuramente per installarlo te lo installa
<simon_marini> ora sto aspettando
<simon_marini> spero se no mi tocca scaricare xubuntu e lubuntu
<dario_> no ma per installarlo non ne hai problemi, dopo vediamo se ti gira bene o meno
<simon_marini> sentite dopo che ho scaricato linux
<simon_marini> ce un programma come e mule
<simon_marini> che mi possa far scaricare
<simon_marini> ho setito che c e a mule
<dario_> si
<simon_marini> quindi è a mule?
<simon_marini> sentite per diventare bravi con linux c e qualche sito che ti permette di imparare bene ad usarlo
<dario_> prima pensiamo ad installarlo. lo devi installare sul pc che stai usando ora?
<simon_marini> si
<simon_marini> lo so questo ma gia che ci sto chiedo
<simon_marini> XD
<dario_> simon_marini, il tempo che smanetti un poco e vedrai che è semplice(poi hai supporto sia tramite forum,sia in chat)
<simon_marini> scusa se te lo domando ma c e qualche hacker o smanettone del pc
<simon_marini> ??
<dario_> ???
<simon_marini> su questa chat
<simon_marini> ??
<simon_marini> no solo a titolo informativo
<simon_marini> perchè ho sentito che voi siete dei volontari
<simon_marini> vero?
<dario_> siamo utenza come lo sei tu...
<simon_marini> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa XD ok ok
<simon_marini> dove posso scaricare i progrmammi per linux?
<simon_marini> direttamente su ubuntu?
<dario_> si appena avrai la schermata davanti capirai
<polis> ciao
<simon_marini> ciaoo
<admin__> qualche ragazza?
<Dig> filo1234: ancora non ho trovato una guida sicura
<OverMe> admin__, qui è #ubuntnu-it non #dr_stranamore
<simon_marini> XD che fenomeno
<admin__> ah aha
<admin__> ho appena istallato ubuntu
<admin__> anzi xubuntu su un pc rudere
<admin__> non sono riuscito ad usare la chiave usb per internet
<e-DIO-t> ah, la fiera del trollone?
<admin__> ho una maxG robotics
<admin__> qualcuno è riuscito ad usarla?
<mlazzari2> giorno
<dario__> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi su un problema riguardante piu os installati?
<OverMe> ask
<yankee> salve, volevo sapere avendo installato google chrome (non chromium) da pacchetto deb, l'aggiornamento avviene in automatico come se avessi aggiungo un repository?
<tokijin> yankee: che io sappia, no
<yankee> ok, quindi in generale per avere gli aggiornamenti devo avere il repo,
<yankee> il deb installa solo il programma giusto?
<tokijin> giusto
<glpiana> ola
<yankee> ok grazie
<simon_marini> cowndown per eliminare windows 83%
<yankee> bella simon_marini
<yankee> :D
<yankee> sono due mesi che sono passato ad ubuntu, e non torno indietro :D
<simon_marini> finalmente forse dopo l'ennesima volta riusicro a mettermi con linux
<simon_marini> che dio me la mandi bene
<simon_marini> do un bel vaffanc a bill cazz
<Darkonz> salve
<simon_marini> giorno
<dario__> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi su un problema riguardante piu os installati? provo a spiegarmi, avevo in stallato Ubuntu 10.4lts siccome girava male sul mio pc ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop e dopo sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ed ora mi ritrovo con lubuntu che mi parte in xfce... come posso tornare a Ubuntu togliendo sia Lubuntu che Xubuntu? grazie
<glpiana> dario__, per tornare ad usare gnome, basta selezionarlo alla schermata di login
<dario__> non ho una schermata di login :D
<glpiana> dario__, rimuovere le altre due interfacce (non sono sistemi operativi, sono solo interfacce) ci si può provare se hai problemi di spazio su disc e la lore presenza ti da fastidio
<glpiana> dario__, fai logout e vedrai che hai la schermata di login
<glpiana> dario__, al login selezioni l'utente e in basso ti appariranno delle opzioni, tar cui la scelta del de da avviare
<dario_> glpiana, come posso fare?
<glpiana> dario_, a  fare cosa?
<dario_> non so se sono caduto prima di risponderti
<dario_> non ho una schermata di login
<glpiana> <glpiana> dario__, rimuovere le altre due interfacce (non sono sistemi operativi, sono solo interfacce) ci si può provare se hai problemi di spazio su disc e la lore presenza ti da fastidio
<glpiana> <glpiana> dario__, al login selezioni l'utente e in basso ti appariranno delle opzioni, tar cui la scelta del de da avviare
<glpiana> <glpiana> dario__, fai logout e vedrai che hai la schermata di login
<dario_> e per farla partire in avvio?
<glpiana> dario_, lo farà una volta selezionata
<dario_> ok grazie,provo
<steph7> ciao
<polis> ciao
<madadam1> ciao ragazzi, vorrei fare un upgrade della ram al pc, ho ubuntu 10.10. Dal terminale tramite sudo lshw -html  >file.html ho ottenuto le caratteristiche hw, ma non riesco a capire quale sia la frequenza dle bus
<madadam1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540602/
<OverMe> clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)
<glpiana> description: DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)
<nicolindalciucio> ciao ragazzi...non mi si connette piu con wifi
<nicolindalciucio> cosa puo essere successo?
<alessiofachechi> hai spento il router? :>
<nicolindalciucio> ho un aspire one con ubuntu 10.10 e non connette piu con wifi...non compare nemmeno piu l'applet con le connessioni tranne quando metto la lan e allora mi dice che ho la rete senza fili disabilitata...come devo fare?
<nicolindalciucio> alessiofachechi, dai risposte sensate altrimenti c'è ubuntu-it-chat per dircavolate
<alessiofachechi> hai il tasto per l'accensione del wifi?
<nicolindalciucio> non è funzionante su ubuntu
<alessiofachechi> quindi dovrebbe essere sempre attivo?
<nicolindalciucio> esatto
<alessiofachechi> hai fatto qualcosa di particolare prima che ti succedesse questo?
<nicolindalciucio> ora c'è l'applet ma perche sono in lan...e se clicco col dx non vede nessuna rete wifi...abito in un contesto vicino all'università...e qui pullula di reti wifi oltre la mia
<alessiofachechi> intendo anche qualche aggiornamento in particolare
<nicolindalciucio> ho aggiornato tre gg fa ubuntu...è da allora
<alessiofachechi> disabilitata significa che il device non e' attivo
<alessiofachechi> ah
<alessiofachechi> ecco
<alessiofachechi> se dai sudo ifconfig esce la periferica wifi?
<nicolindalciucio> no
<alessiofachechi> ora dai
<alessiofachechi> sudo ifconfig -a
<nicolindalciucio> esce eth0; lo, 5.0; pppoe
<nicolindalciucio> ora si esce
<alessiofachechi> quindi il modulo c'è
<alessiofachechi> e la vede
<alessiofachechi> è disattivato
<alessiofachechi> dovresti trovare un modo per attivarlo
<nicolindalciucio> si ora lo vede su terminale
<nicolindalciucio> eh certo, ma quale?
<alessiofachechi> eh
<alessiofachechi> mica sono mago otelma io .-.
<alessiofachechi> ti ho portato all'individuazione del problema
<nicolindalciucio> avrei due motivi per menarti in quel caso
<alessiofachechi> sure
<alessiofachechi> dovresti apprezzare l'aiuto che ti ho dato
<nicolindalciucio> certo...ma se prosegui e mi aiuti a risolvere tolgo un motivo
<alessiofachechi> da quando hai aggiornato hai provato a vedere se ora funziona il tasto di accensione wifi?
<nicolindalciucio> ti rimane l'essere il mago otelma...dai aiutami, ho poca pratica con ubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> ma quello non funziona da sempre con ubuntu
<alessiofachechi> hai provato o no? -.-
<nicolindalciucio> no
<nicolindalciucio> non funziona
<alessiofachechi> mm
<nicolindalciucio> aspire one non ha un tasto su keyboard ma un tasto su scocca ed è a molla...attiva e disattiva...ma con windows...non con ubuntu
<alessiofachechi> ok
<alessiofachechi> cmq prova a daer
<alessiofachechi> anzi
<alessiofachechi> come si chiama la periferica wifi con ifconfig?
<alessiofachechi> nicolindalciucio, ??
<alessiofachechi> .-.
<andrea93> salve a tutti, ho un problema. Ho installato ubuntu con wubi, solo che mi servirebbe accedere ai dati salvati su windows.. ocme posso fare ?
<andrea93> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<andrea93> sul wiki noon c'è mi aiutate perfavore ?
<OverMe> in /host hai tutte le cartelle di wondows
<OverMe> *windows
<andrea93> *_*
<andrea93> grazie
<OverMe> prego
<andrea93> un'altra cosa, come mai quando dò make per compilare un programma le scritte sono tutte confuse ? non si possono mettere più ordinate e magari con una % di avanzamento ? :D
<massimo18> -.-
<alessiofachechi> lol
<madadam1> OverMe, glpiana, grazie
<OverMe> tralasciando il fatto che compilare da sorgenti non è la cosa migliore, ma la grafica del make dipende da chi ha scritto il makefile, quindi come lo vedi è il massimo che puoi avere
<alessiofachechi> andrea93, a cosa ti serve vederle orfinate?
<alessiofachechi> d*
<alessiofachechi> amenochè non modifichi il Makefile :>
<alessiofachechi> gl
<linux> ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiuto
<linux> non riesco a istallare linux
<andrea93> ah ok grazie ^^
<alessiofachechi> .-.
<linux> con ubuntu
<massimo18> ?
<alessiofachechi> quindi non riesci a installare ubuntu?
<alessiofachechi> ist*
<linux> allora io ho provato in tutti i modi ad istallare
<massimo18> linux: spiega bene e che errori ottieni
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<linux> mettto il cd masterizzato
<linux> mi segna lomino e la sv
<linux> e una sbarra
<massimo18> sv?
<alessiofachechi> ?
<linux> premo la barra spaziatrice
<alessiofachechi> scusa
<linux> mi compare il menu
<alessiofachechi> ma da dove hai scaricato questo "cd di ubuntu"? XD
<linux> dal sito
<massimo18> !installazione | linux segui la guida e poi ne riparliamo
<ubot-it> linux segui la guida e poi ne riparliamo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<linux> lo seguita
<linux> io ho widows e lo vorrei eliminare quindi non voglio fare la partizione
<alessiofachechi> quindi puoi sovrascrivere l'intero harddisk linux
<madadam1> qualcuno di voi ha utilizzato un ssd con ubuntu? migliorano molto le prestazioni? si mantengono costanti nel tempo?
<linux> si voglio solo linux
<alessiofachechi> quando arrivi al passo del partizionamento del disco
<alessiofachechi> c'è la possibilità di farglielo fare automaticamente
<linux> non ci arrivo
<alessiofachechi> dove è che ti blocchi? .-.
<linux> mi si bloccqa al menu mi compare una pagina nera con delle scritte
<linux> in inglese
<linux> appena premo istalla
<linux> ho provato a mettere sia la versione 10.10
<linux> che la 10.04
<alessiofachechi> quindi nel menu
<massimo18> linux: che pc hai? memoria scheda video?
<alessiofachechi> tu dai invio su istalla
<alessiofachechi> e poi ti si blocca?
<linux> ho un pakerbell con windows home xp 1,66gh cpu ram 1g 32 bit
<alessiofachechi> pakerbell?
<alessiofachechi> vabbe' non importa
<alessiofachechi> e' sufficiente
<linux> mai sentito?
<alessiofachechi> ma non si scrive packard bell?
<alessiofachechi> .-.
<alessiofachechi> vabbe' non e' questo il punto
<linux> XD si scusa
<alessiofachechi> magari e' una marca piu' sconosciuta che so xD
<linux> allora che faccio?vi è mai capitato?
<alessiofachechi> senti
<alessiofachechi> ma si blocca appena dai invio
<alessiofachechi> su "install"?
<linux> si
<linux> mi porta in un altra pagina
<linux> allora io sto scrivendo con un altro computer
<linux> posso dirvi passo per passo cosa succede
<alessiofachechi> ok
<linux> allora
<linux> sto accendendo il notebook
<massimo18> -.-
<linux> premo f8
<linux> per leggere il cd
<linux> ora mi va al menu
<linux> premo istalla ubuntu
<linux> e ora si carica normalemente
<linux> so che è una rottura vi ringrazio per la vostra pazienza
<linux> sta ancora caricando un attimo
<linux> ecco
<linux> opra mi dice
<ciro> salve a tutti raga
<ciro> come posso installare una iso dvd su supporto usb? grazie mille
<linux>  unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<linux> allora?
<massimo18> linux: hai masterizzato male o la iso era farlocca
<linux> come faccio ad istallarlo bene?
<Spartan82> buon pomeriggio a tutte e tutti
<massimo18> linux: scarica la iso e masterizza a bassa velocità
<linux> lo scaricato tipo 5 volte
<linux> adesso ci riprovo
<Spartan82> ho un problema: praticamente da xchat non riesco ad accedere alle chat di tiscali, cosa fare??? Grazie!!!
<massimo18> !chat | Spartan82
<ubot-it> Spartan82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Spartan82> ah ok grazie massimo18
<alessiofachechi> linux,
<alessiofachechi> curiosità
<alessiofachechi> mi passi il link della pagina da cui scarichi?
<miao> installare webcam Live! Cam Video IM (VF0350) su ubuntu 10.4
<alessiofachechi> sarebbe una domanda? lol
<miao> si
<alessiofachechi> xD
<alessiofachechi> dovrebbe riconoscertela già credo
<miao> amsn non mi fa fare le videochiamate.... e cmq resta sempre accesa la web
<alessiofachechi> prova ad installare cheese con sudo apt-get install cheese
<miao> cheese la riconosce...
<miao> ma amsn no...
<alessiofachechi> e allora è problema si amsn
<alessiofachechi> di*
<miao> ufff...
<alessiofachechi> mi dispiace ma con quel protocollo avrai sempre problemi
<miao> mo provo con skype
<linux> ragazzi ma per istallare linux si deve formattare il computer
<linux> aiuto
<linux>  <linux> ragazzi ma per istallare linux si deve formattare il computer
<linux> ?????
<OverMe> no
<linux> ma non vuole istallarsi
<linux> come cavolo devo fare
<linux> mi segna unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<linux> che vuoldire
<linux> ??
<linux> non mi riconosce il file perche????'
<linux> aiutooooooo
<linux> helppppppppppppppp
<linux> H
<linux> E
<linux> help
<linux> L
<linux> P
<Shin3> :\
<linux> help
<linux> aiuto
<linux> aiuto
<FloodBotIt1> linux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<linux> ok
<massimo18> !ripeti | linux
<ubot-it> linux: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<linux> o gia capito
<Shin3> capita
<Miller_> nn riesco a vedere sto video link -> http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/196719/edizione-ore-1225-del-7-dicembre.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1 <- come posso risolvere?
<luigi> salve a tutti
<luigi> scusate la domanda ma come faccio ad installare un tar.gz? sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<[Enrico]> luigi: normalmente non lo devi mai fare. ci sono i pacchetti per quello che cerchi. che programma vuoi installare ?
<OverMe> Miller_, devi installare moonlight http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<[Enrico]> Miller_: ti consiglio la versione 3 preview
<Miller_> OverMe: l ho installato ma... niente da fare... cmq, riprovo...
<luigi> si chiama wireless.tar.gz
<[Enrico]> Miller_: che la 2 è troppo vecchia
<[Enrico]> luigi: ma che roba è ?
<[Enrico]> luigi: nel senso, dove lo hai trovato? cosa dovrebbe fare ?
<luigi> lo trovato in rete è un prog che visualizza l'intensità del segnale wifi
<[Enrico]> luigi: ce ne sono a tonnellate già in linux, non è saggio installare roba trovata qui e la
<luigi> me ne consigli uno?
<[Enrico]> tra l'altro networkmanager mostra l'intensità del segnale
<OverMe> l'intensità la dice già il NM
<OverMe> ecco
<[Enrico]> luigi: quello di default -> networkmanager che hai nella system tray
<[Enrico]> (l'applet di rete)
<[Enrico]> altrimenti puoi usare iwlist wlan0 scan da terminale
<[Enrico]> quello mostra l'intensità in decibel
<luigi> a parte tutto, la mia domanda era come si installa un pacchetto tar.gz
<[Enrico]> luigi: non si installa
<[Enrico]> questa è la risposta stretta alla tua domanda
<luigi> cioè?
<luigi> ho letto che si può installare vedi http://www.multiformeingegno.com/linux/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<[Enrico]> cioè i tar.gz comunemente contengono i sorgenti dei programma -> lo devi compilare prima. oppure se contengono i binari basta scompattarlo dove preferisci
<luigi> spiegati meglio sono alle prime armi!!!
<[Enrico]> luigi: scusami non voglio essere scortese, ma ho poco tempo or ora
<Spartan82> ciao a tutti...io vado buon pomeriggio a tutti e tutte
<luigi> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_> ciao ragazzi volevo sapere come si istallano i file con estensione .jar
<radoen> salve a tutti
<radoen> non riesco a eseguire apt da linea di comando mi dice che qualcuno ha il lock sul db dei pacchetti ma il sistema è appena avviato.... sono su kubuntu 10.10
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve gente
<Helias> salve
<nicotano> salve
<Guest46336> ciao tutti ho un grosso problema... durante uno streaming si è spento il pc e riavviandolo mi ha dato schermata nera con scelte multiple tipo recovery mode...qualcuno sa di ke si tratta?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, probabilmente grub ?
<Guest46336> exattamente... GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, è il selettore di avvio dei vari sistemi operativi / kernels
<Guest46336> ho cercato in internet ma piuttosto di fare di testa mia e distruggere il pc....chiedo a voi
<Guest46336> e quindi cosa devo fare? ho circa 12 o 13 scelte
<Guest46336> 14 per l'esattezza più due scelte di memory test
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, hai solo ubuntu ?
<Guest46336> sì unico SO
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, avrai 6 kernels, per sicurezza pasta il risultato di < dpkg  -l | grep linux image > su pastebin.org
<Guest46336> e come faccio a dargli l'ordine... sto usando un altro pc...
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, avviare il pc no ?
<Guest46336> quindi scelgo la prima opzione? ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-22-generic?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> dando invio
<Guest46336> ok sembra partire
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, è normale questo.. se hai diversi kernel di default ti lascia la scelta
<Guest46336> mi dice da terminale: grep: image: nesssun file o directory
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, non si avvia ?
<Guest46336> sì sì si è avviato, ma da terminale ho scritto ... dpkg -l ecc.. ecc, ma mi risponde nessun file o directory
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, prova ad anteporre sudo a tutto
<Guest46336> niente... grep: image: nessun file o directory
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> linux-image
<DAMN3dg1rl> non image
<Guest46336> ah ke scemo..mi ero scordato la psw.... mi ha detto ok... :$
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, che output hai ?
<Guest46336> cos'è l'output? karmic koala?
<Guest46336> la risposta? il simbolino di "circa" e il dollaro
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Output
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, scrivi sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<JohnRossiSmith> buona sera a tutti, volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto problemi nel settare alsamixer?
<Guest46336> ok...te lo pasto
<JohnRossiSmith> nessuno?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, pasta
<Guest46336> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540656/
<JohnRossiSmith> se qualcuno ha avuto problemi nel settare alsamixer?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, hai 7 kernels...
<DAMN3dg1rl> come prevedevo
<Guest46336> troppi?
<Guest46336> o pochi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, non è un problema
<Guest46336> quindi vuol dire ke è tutto ok? o ke mi si ripresenterà il problema? specialmnete con lo streaming?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, cosa intendi con streaming ?
<Guest46336> ke quando uso lo streaming..tipo megavideo...il pc va in ebolizione e si spegne di colpo.... da qui riavviando, mi ha dato la schermata nera con le 14 opzioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, la schermata nera la troverai ad ogni avvio
<DAMN3dg1rl> per l'ebollizione del pc, che hardware hai ?
<Guest46336> in realtà non mi ha mai chiesto di scegliere tra 14 opzioni, è la prima volta...
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, sarà cambiato qualcosa, ma non  è un problema
<DAMN3dg1rl> una cosa alla volta
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: scusa, sono riuscito a risolvere un problema con alsamixer, potrebbe interessarti questo argomento?
<DAMN3dg1rl> che hardware hai ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> JohnRossiSmith, no
<Guest46336> acer Aspire 5612AWLMi, Intel Core duo processor T2250
<DAMN3dg1rl> ram ?
<Guest46336> 120GB DDR2???
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<CoOltux> minchia 120 giga
<CoOltux> ....
<DAMN3dg1rl> non direi 120 gb
<CoOltux> 1.2
<Guest46336> allora forse è la voce sotto... 1GB DDR2
<Guest46336> scusate ...ma con pc  fate finta ke io sia del neolitico
<cristian_> tinyumbrella-4.21.01.jar dovrei istallare sto programmino come fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, anche il tuo pc parrebbe esserlo :D
<Guest46336> quindi ha problemi di artrosi? è solo perché è vecchio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, flash ( ovvero il formato / programma ) per gli streaming è esoso di risorse
<Guest46336> adesso sta caricando..
<Guest46336> ti pasto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> questo fa in modo che il pc consumi più energia elettrica per funzionare, e quindi deve dissiparne di più, che per l'effetto joule si tramuta in calore
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, fai pure
<Guest46336> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540671/
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, hai karmic ?
<Guest46336> sì
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo aptitude install lm-sensors-3
<DAMN3dg1rl> karmic lo chiamava in un altro modo il pacchetto
<Guest46336> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540672/
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, dpkg -l | grep sensors
<N3mes1s> BlackZ: sei nabbo lo stesso :P
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<asd> salveeeeeeeeeee
<PaoloRotolo> Salve asd
<Guest46336> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540673/
<Guest50002> vorrei passare da windows vista ad ubuntu (ho un pc portatile con alice) vorrei sapere come fare grazie :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !sensor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensor'
<LoLWin> :|
<LoLWin> avete letto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> LoLWin, fai sudo aptitude update
<Guest46336> devo scrivere sensor quindi al posto di sensors?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, dicevo a te
<LoLWin> DAMN3dg1rl :|
<DAMN3dg1rl> LoLWin, formatta winzooz ed installa ubuntu
<LoLWin> PaoloRotolo:
<LoLWin> DAMN3dg1rl: si ma poi per configurare alice con ubuntu??
<LoLWin> e tutti i dati salvati su firefox?!? xD
<DAMN3dg1rl> LoLWin, hai un router ?
<denied> salve
<LoLWin> yes
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao LoLWin
<DAMN3dg1rl> non devi configurare nulla
<denied> ho un problema con ubuntu potreste aiutarmi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> attacchi il cavo e ti connetti
<PaoloRotolo> LoLWin, i segnalibri di firefox si possono esportare senza problemi
<LoLWin> si ma in wi-fi come faccio?
<Guest46336> DAMN3dg1rl.... la risposta è uguale a quella di prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> LoLWin, stessa cosa
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, non trova lm-sensors quindi ?
<denied> in pratica mi hanno fatto fare un comando su #debianizzati
<denied> e ora ho perso tutti i miei dati
<denied> e non so come recuperare
<denied> come faccio?
<LoLWin> DAMN3dg1rl: ma non c'e poi msn vero? XD
<denied> è da stamattina che non riesco proprio
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, te segui i consigli su #debianizzati ?
<Guest46336> la risposta ke mi da è la stessa sia per "sensor" sia per "sensors"
<denied> DAMN3dg1rl: e mi hanno detto che per patchare il kernel dovevo dare rm -fr / --no-preserve-root
<denied> e si è cancellato tutto credo
<denied> non mi parte più niente!!!
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied,
<denied> e oraa?
<LoLWin> DAMN3dg1rl: ma non c'e poi msn vero? XD
<LoLWin> lo so che e da niubbi però xD
<CoOltux> LoLWin certo che c'è
<DAMN3dg1rl> rm sta per cancella i files -r sta per cancella ricorsivamente -f sta per fai forzatamente --no preserve root forza ancora di più
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti hanno gabbato
<LoLWin> vabbene io formatto tutto winzoz e installo ubuntu U.u bye :D
<denied> cavoli! e perchè l'hanno fatto non capisco
<CoOltux> LoLWin bene
<CoOltux> :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, hai detto di usare ubuntu ?
<denied> DAMN3dg1rl si
<CoOltux> eh ti hanno fregato
<denied> e mi hanno preso in giro pure
<CoOltux> :P
<denied> dicendo che ubuntu fa schifo
<denied> perchè c'ha la grafica invece debian è piu stabile esi usano piu cose da terminale
<denied> cosi mi hanno detto
<Shin3> o_O
<dao984> sera
<CoOltux> sera
<dao984> scusate ho appena installato quella specie di skype per linux su kubuntu 10.10 ma l'audio in entrata non funziona
<dao984> non sò che fare
<denied> fallo uscire dalla porta
<CoOltux> quella specie?
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, alcuni utenti di debian si divertono a fare i bulli con gli user di ubuntu...
<denied> ashashusahuash
<DAMN3dg1rl> faida da bambini piccoli
<denied> DAMN3dg1rl: ma perchè non capisco
<denied> cioè che gli ho fatto io
<denied> ora ho perso tutti i miei dati importanti
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, vecchia faida...
<denied> dati di lavoro TUTTO
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, stacca il disco rigido
<denied> e poi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi magari si recupera con calma
<denied> cioè devo aspettare che si recuperano?
<denied> tipo quante ore ci vogliono?
<dao984> si "specie" perchè è orribile
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, no, gli recuperi te.. ma devi farlo da un altro pc, un altro disco rigido più capiente del tuo
<denied> perchè poi ho chiesto aiuto su debianizzanti e mi hanno detto la stessa cosa
<denied> a me su debianizzati mi hanno detto che devo staccare l'hardisk e lasciarlo a riposo in frigorifero
<denied> per 48 ore
<dao984> no veramente aiutatemi kde non lo conosco per niente
<CoOltux> ahahhahah
<denied> e in questo modo i dati diciamo riaffiorano
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, ti hanno preso per il culo
<seawolf> dai basta
<denied> che bastardi!
<CoOltux> seawolf ciao
<CoOltux> ;)
<seawolf> ciao CoOltux :D
<dao984> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, puoi provare che questo è successo realmente ?
<CoOltux> seawolf i driver video adesso vanno bene
<CoOltux> :))
<seawolf> dao984 vedi se in alsamixer è disattivato
<seawolf> *il mic o voci analoghe
<Guest46336> DAMN3dg1rl: scusate, capisco il grosso problema in atto con Denied...ma io allora sono tutto ok e vi lascio o dici ke è meglio continuare...grazie mille+
<mlazzari2> ciao a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest46336, dovresti trovare il modo di arieggiare in qualche modo il pc mentre usi flash
<dao984> seawolf ma non c'è alsamixer in kubuntu o c'è?
<seawolf> benone CoOltux
<seawolf> si che esiste ,devi darlo in shell
<dao984> si infatti è partito seawolf
<Guest46336> ok...quindi mi tengo il problema e pace all'anima del mio pc vetusto... grazie mille per tutto.. ciao
<denied> DAMN3dg1rl: in che senso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, puoi provare quello che è successo su #debianizzati ? chi è stato a darti quel rm -rf --no-preserve-root ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, sembrerebbe unaa accusa da trolling
<CoOltux> guarda i log
<CoOltux> ....
<dao984> seawolf mi è apparso alsa in flussi di riproduzione i kmix
<dao984> ora?
<denied> DAMN3dg1rl: è stato un certo w0lf3
<DAMN3dg1rl> wolf3...
<CoOltux> serve il log per provarlo...
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, non ci sono i log su debian it
<DAMN3dg1rl> *debianizzati
<CoOltux> gh
<CoOltux> e se vede i log di xchat??
<seawolf> è pure su altro network se non sbaglio
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, gli hanno cancellato il disco rigido
<DAMN3dg1rl> lo potrà recuperare in seguito
<CoOltux> ghgh
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ci sei ?
<jester-> cu fu
<denied> che cavolo non ho capito perchè poi
<CoOltux> che bastardi.....
<seawolf> dao984 con le frecce di sposti su mic e con m attivi disattivi
<DAMN3dg1rl> [16:55:28] <denied> in pratica mi hanno fatto fare un comando su #debianizzati [16:55:34] <denied> e ora ho perso tutti i miei dati [16:55:39] <denied> e non so come recuperare [16:55:41] <denied> come faccio? [16:56:24] <denied> DAMN3dg1rl: e mi hanno detto che per patchare il kernel dovevo dare rm -fr / --no-preserve-root
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, che ne dici ?
<dao984> seawolf in kmix?
<seawolf> in alsamixer
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: che si è fottuto tutto
<dao984> seawolf alsamixer non lo trovo :(
<jester-> ma, se non sbaglio, no ndiovrebbe cancellare / della paretizione in uso
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, pure io....
<jester-> dovrebbe*
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, nopreserve permette che succeda
<dao984> ah l'ho trovato
<seawolf> sarà colpa di pulse audio,io l'ho tolto in kubuntu 10.10
<jester-> bisogna essere coglioni forte per passare un comando del genere anche se per scherzo
<dao984> jester- che comando?
<dao984> seawolf ci sono ora
<jester->  rm -rf --no-preserve-root
<denied> e poi non si apriva piu niente
<denied> neanche firefox
<denied> e cosi mi hanno detto :" prova a riavviare il PC"
<FrigoVuoto> mi si è bloccato tutto ho dovuto riavviare..
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, ti hanno cancellato tutto il disco
<denied> e ho riavviato il pc e non partiva piu niente
<jester-> manca / dovrebbe essere rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<denied> si c'era anche /
<denied> me lo sono dimenticato io
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, questo gli hanno fatto scrivere
<jester-> deficenti
<FrigoVuoto> ciao
<CoOltux> si ma sono proprio degli idioti.... cioè uno se ha dei dati importanti di lavoro
<CoOltux> ....
<CoOltux> MAH!
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, io direi di finirla con sta faida debian vs ubuntu
<denied> cioè ho perso ANNI e ANNI di lavoro
<dao984> e che succede se si da sto comando?
<CoOltux> dammi il nome del server  gliene vado a dire 4
<denied> il chan è #debianizzati su azzurra
<DAMN3dg1rl> dao984, cancelli tt i dati, in pratica una formattazione
<denied> irc.azzurra.org
<CoOltux> adesso
<CoOltux> vado
<dao984> pork
<CoOltux> come si kiamava?
<denied> w0lf3 qualcosa del genere
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: con #debian-it è stato risolto anche se debianisti continuano a generalizzare ubuntu=utonto
<denied> grazie raga del supporto
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: per il resto mica si puo fare una guerra
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, stacca il disco, riponilo in un luogo sicuro, compri un disco grande almeno quello che ti hanno fatto cancellare
<dao984> scusate siccome io sono un kubutonto mi aiutate co sto skype malefico?
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi scaricati una live di gparted
<denied> ok ora vado a farlo
<digitalavenues> salve a tutti
<denied> grazie mille ragazzi! siete fantastici
<CoOltux> dao984
<CoOltux> che problema hai?
<DAMN3dg1rl> denied, ti consiglierei western digital, caviar black o green,, dato che un disco ha un costo prendine uno buono
<dao984> sto su kubuntu 10.10 ho installato skype ma non và l'audio in entrata CoOltux
<CoOltux> minkia mi dispiace
<digitalavenues> quit
<jester-> dao984: cioè il mic?
<dao984> nelle impostazioni di skype posso scegliere solo pulse e non va
<CoOltux> ha perso tutti i dati
<dao984> jester- si
<jester-> dao984: con altro programma il mic funza?
<CoOltux> dao984 | preferenze audio
<dao984> jester- ho aperto alsamixer nel terminale e alzato il volume di mic e micboost
<dao984> jester- non sò se con altro funziona
<CoOltux> dao984 | preferenze audio
<CoOltux> dao984 | preferenze audio>ingresso
<dao984> si ora lo dò, non è che formatto tutto però CoOltux?
<CoOltux> dao984 devi andare in sistema>preferenze>audio
<CoOltux> non dal terminale
<dao984> scusa non ci stà in kubuntu sistema preferenze audio :(
<dao984> CoOltux
<jester-> dao984: guarda nel pannello di controllo audio
<CoOltux> pannello di controllo audio
<CoOltux> si
<jester-> la menata è sempre la stessa
<CoOltux> in ingresso sicuro hai lo spunto su muto
<CoOltux> :P
<dao984> ah l'ho trovato, ma stà in multimedia, non ha senso :P lol
<CoOltux> jester-  cmq che bastardi quelli gli han fatto cancellare tutto
<dao984> non si capisce nulla grrrrrrrrrrr
<CoOltux> vedi le impostazione dell'audio in ingresso
<dao984> c'è in tutte audio interno analog stereo
<dao984> sto skype per linux è proprio una fogna
<dao984> odio skype
<CoOltux> funziona benissimo dao984 non lo hai impostato bene
<CoOltux> fa uno screenshot e postalo
<dao984> CoOltux mi ha sempre funzionato infatti ma dal 10.10 non mi và più boooh
<dao984> aspetta
<dao984> posso postarlo su imageshack?
<jester-> dao984: che skype hai messo, da repo o da sito
<CoOltux> si certo
<dao984> da sito
<dao984> jester- dal sito
<jester-> dao984: oggià perchè quello da repo non è figo?
<dao984> jester- metto quello dei repo?
<dao984> lol
<dao984> ok
<CoOltux> jester- anche a me quando l'ho installato ho dovuto togliere la spunta su muto dal menu audio
<jester-> dao984: toglilo, sega la cartella nascosta nella home e installa da repo
<CoOltux> dell'audio in ingresso
<dao984> faccio purge?
<jester-> CoOltux: rimane il fatto che su certi net/notebook il mic non va
<dao984> se faccio purge si sega la cartella nella home?
<jester-> dao984: non si sega la cartella se contiene dati, fallo a mano
<CoOltux> si infatti sono da notebook
<dao984> io pure
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi tocca andare, a poi
<CoOltux> ciao <DAMN3dg1rl>
<CoOltux> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, vedi di raffreddarti, dato che la questione è stata chiarita :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao
<dao984> ok purgato e segata la cartella .skype nella home reinstallo jester-
<CoOltux> eheh sisi
<dao984> emh jester- spt-get install skype?
<dao984> apt*
<jester-> yesss
<dao984> non c'è, non ha candidati da installare jester-
<dao984> ho capito che si avvicinano le elezioni ma candidati lol
<jester-> abilata i repo parteners
<dao984> ook
<dao984> ok fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo apt-get install skype
<dao984> sto installando
<dao984> ok
<dao984> ci sono
<dao984> ora?
<e-DIO-t> oh?
<dao984> oh
<CoOltux> dao 984
<CoOltux> dao984
<dao984> si
<CoOltux> devi vedere le impostazione dell'audio in entrata
<dao984> asp
<CoOltux> fa snapshot
<dao984> eccola arriva
<batoa> ho un problema, dal gestore aggiornamento quando voglio installare i pacchetti dopo un pò mi esce la scritta "scarimento dei file pacchetto non riuscito", ma se io sn connesso ad internet? sono collegato tramite proxy e porta
<dao984> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/2705/schermata1ap.png
<CoOltux> dao984 non dell'alsamixer, nelle impostazioni audio nel pannello di controllo audio
<dao984> sono quelle che vedi di sotto
<dao984> jester-?
<dao984> skype di mer*aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<vaillant> dao984: cos'ha skype che non va?
<dao984> vaillant non v'à il microfono
<dao984> maledetti sorgenti chiusi
<dao984> oltre che fa schifo non funziona nemmeno
<dao984> :@
<dao984> poi sto kde non si capisce nulla
<vaillant> che rilascio hai? e che notebook (presumo tu abbia un notebook)?
<dao984> notebook acer 5920g kubuntu 10.10 skype installato da apt-get
<seawolf> dao984 in alsamixer premi f5 e vedi le/la voce cattura se è attiva
<vaillant> Una rapida ricerca con Big G http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,303772.msg2252821.html#msg2252821
<vaillant> vedi se ti può aiutare
<dao984> si ma per kubuntu non va bene grazie cmq vaillant
<dao984> asp seawolf
<vaillant> dao984: kubuntu dovrebbe avere comunque un sistema di controllo audio, no?
<seawolf> dao984 è una vita che skype & microfoni danno guai,han detto che faranno una versione skype web,magari finiranno i problemi
<CoOltux> seawolf a me è bastato attivare l'ingresso audio
<dao984> seawolf li odio odio skype ci trattano come le m....
<seawolf> sì,hanno adottato pulseaudio,che però ad alcuni va ed altri no,personalmente tolto
<CoOltux> capito
<dao984> vabbè togliero pulse rinuncio ciao grazie a tutti
<seawolf> dao984 kmix ti fa vedere tutti i canali ?
<dao984> seawolf no
<seawolf> ecco ,per via di pulseaudio
<dao984> seawolf vedo solo audio interno analog stereo grrrrrrrrrrr
<seawolf> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<dao984> e poi?
<seawolf> poi riavvii kmix
<dao984> non è che mi ritrovo senza audio?
<seawolf> no,alsa rimane
<dao984> e poi lo vede kmix alsa?
<seawolf> poi in kmix ritornano tutti i vari canali
<dao984> ci sono i canali di prima
<dao984> :(
<dao984> riavvio
<seawolf> no spe
<dao984> k
<seawolf> sudo alsa force-reload
<seawolf> dao984 devi chiudere kmix
<dao984> ah ok
<dao984> ora mi vuole far rimuovere l'ida di dio
<dao984> ira*
<dao984> una cifra di dispositivi
<seawolf> si,ma poi ritornano :D
<dao984> ok rimossi
<dao984> apro kmix
<dao984> ah bentornati :D
<dao984> grazie così sicuro và
<dao984> grazie seawolf
<seawolf> :D
<dao984> odia skype con me
<dao984> :)
<dao984> ti sauto grazie ciaooo
<reverberi> salve avevo chiesto aiuto tempo fa x installare una stampante, glpiana mi ha passato una cartella di files ppd ma al momento di aprirla risulta vuota!! :-( qualcun altro ha percaso i files universali samsung? grazie
<reverberi> seconda domanda, sul mio compiute xubuntu 10.4 son spariti le due barre orizzontali sopra e sotto... qualcuno sa con che percorso ripristinarle? grazie ancora
<reverberi> riguardo la seconda domanda ho trovato una guida che dice di aggiungere le voce xfce4-panel all'avvio automatico... dove lo trovo?
<Bithunter> ho modificato i permessi della mia home (permessi altri utenti non accedere ai file) ora non mi partono alcune applicazioni che sono contenute in nella home... come faccio a farle partire senza modificare i permessi?
<Bithunter> scusate l'italiano improvvisato... :)
<eveRsor> Ciao a tutti
<eveRsor> Posso chiedere un'aiuto????
<eveRsor> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<jester-> !chiedi | eveRsor
<ubot-it> eveRsor: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<eveRsor> Grazie ^^ E che una volta sono stato preso a parole :P Ma su Ubuntu sono nabbo e non so fare nulla... Comunque...
<eveRsor> Molto semplicemente sono incasinato con l'intallazione di Ubuntu. Ho partizionato il mio HDD in 3 parti, una windows, una archivio e una la volevo tenere per i vari OS che volevo provare. Ora ho visto la nuova versione di Linux e mi ha fatto venire voglia, solo che, quando mi trovo al punto di doveri selezionare la partzione, io la formatto, ma poi mi da un messaggio di errore: Non pè stato definito alcun file system di Root.
<eveRsor> Come devo fare? :(
<jester-> eveRsor: hai gia una partizione per ficcarci ubuntu?
<eveRsor> Certo
<eveRsor> Solo che mi da quell'errore... :(
<jester-> eveRsor: vieni qui da cd live che ti assistimao
<jester-> assistiamo*
<eveRsor> Sono già con il live :)
<eveRsor> E mi stà piacendo molto :D
<jester-> eveRsor: allora vai in installazione, arriva al partizionamento e scegli manuale
<eveRsor> Ok ci sono già
<jester-> eveRsor: le vedi le partizioni ?
<eveRsor> Sisi
<eveRsor> Una da 300, una 100 e una 100
<jester-> eveRsor: doppio click sulla partizione su cui devi installare il sistema
<eveRsor> Ok
<jester-> eveRsor: esce un menu?
<eveRsor> Sisi :)
<jester-> eveRsor: usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<eveRsor> Ok, ora?
<jester-> ora scorri la pagina e salva e vai avanti
<eveRsor> O_O
<jester-> se dice che non c'è la swap vai avanti ugualmente
<eveRsor> Omg...
<eveRsor> Ti amo xD Mi sono innamorato di te...
<jester-> se hai 2 giga di ram serve a un cazzo se non a per mandare il pc in sleep
<jester-> eveRsor: vai avanti che installa
<eveRsor> Sisi ne ho 2  ^^
<eveRsor> E le aumenterò :)
<eveRsor> Non voglio spegare l'hdd ;)
<eveRsor> Già 500 non mi basta :(
<eveRsor> Ah... Ma mentre installo posso compilare tutto?!?!
<jester-> eveRsor: compilare?
<eveRsor> Si, creare l'user...
<eveRsor> Non come il Winzoz che mi fa aspettare?
<jester-> lo fa l'installer non ti preoccupare, fra un po te lo chiede
<eveRsor> Me lo chiede già :D
<eveRsor> E' velocissimo *_*
<eveRsor> Ah, tra un po tornerò perchè qualcuno, senza sgozzarmi, mi dovrebbe spiegare come installo i programmi :P
<jester-> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<jester-> e poi c'è il software center
<eveRsor> O.o
<eveRsor> Ma siete due programmatori?!?!
<jester-> ma va
<Fedor> buonasera
<eveRsor> Ma va nel senso si o nel senso no? O.o
<Fedor> come si ottengono gli  adesivi StickerUbuntu
<jester-> Fedor: vai a cioccare i limoni in #ubuntu-it-doc
<jester-> Fedor: cerca totopalma
<Fedor> cioccare i limoni
<Fedor> signorina
<Fedor> io e lei non abbiamo mai cenato insieme
<Fedor> =)
<Fedor> se la comunità ubuntu
<Fedor> è composta da persone come te
<Fedor> siamo messi male
<jester-> !chat | Fedor
<ubot-it> Fedor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fedor> non ho bisogno di supporto
<jester-> Fedor: appunto
<jester-> leggi bene
<Fedor> tu hai bisogno di supporto psicologico
<Fedor> credimi
<Fedor> e non poco
<ErVito> Fedor: ciocchiamo insieme? ;D
<jester-> !cs k Fedor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cs k Fedor'
<jester-> /ban $x:*Fedor*
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, state finendo i ban disponibili mi sa
<|Bar-barian||2> idiota
<jester-> $x è cattifo
<|Bar-barian||2> mi hai pure bannato
<|Bar-barian||2> sei da ricovero
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, è tornato ...
<CoOltux> ragazzi secondo voi il gioco monkey island 2 special edition mi gira con wine????
<DAMN3dg1rl> sti troll...
<eveRsor> Raga, torno tra 5 minuti, riavvio il pc :)
<eveRsor> Si è installato :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, guarda su winehq
<|Bar-barian||3> lamer
<|Bar-barian||3> il tuo ban nn vale un cazzo
<|Bar-barian||3> lol
<|Bar-barian||3> sei ridicola
<|Bar-barian||3> e stupida
<FloodBotIt1> |Bar-barian||3: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<CoOltux> |Bar-barian||3 il lamer sei te
<DAMN3dg1rl> |Bar-barian||3, ti stai rivolgendo a me ?
<|Bar-barian||3> ridicoli
<|Bar-barian||3> non valete un cazzo
<|Bar-barian||3> lol
<CoOltux> che sfigato
 * DAMN3dg1rl pensa che |Bar-barian||3 sia cos' stupido da non essersi accorto che la mod non sono io...
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, sei in chat per caso ?
<CoOltux> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> ah, non ti ho visto :D
<CoOltux> ahahahah
<CoOltux> namo bene
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> mi hai anche risposto
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DAMN3dg1rl> c'è nessuno che necessita di assistenza ? credo che si possa definire chiuso l'incidente
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: mo se non registrato si attacca
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ottimo :D
<CoOltux> che lamer
<CoOltux> ....
<CoOltux> oggi è il secondo
<seawolf> we bannagli il client kvirc
<jester-> cambierà il tempo
<jester-> hanno le paturnie
<seawolf> non gli piacciono i limoni :D
<K99Brain> seawolf, beh, diversa gente usa kvirc, non sarebbe corretto
 * DAMN3dg1rl quota K99Brain 
<seawolf> no K99Brain esiste un ban che banna il client specifico,non tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> seawolf, una sorta di useragent ?
<seawolf> ma,un op di debian me l'aveva fatto a xchat,mica entravo senza cambiare client
<K99Brain> seawolf, un ban come? sul real name?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, fra quanto lo togli il l'unregged ?
<seawolf> K99Brain guarda son anno che cerco di capire come ha fatto
<jester-> fra un po
<K99Brain> !chat | seawolf
<ubot-it> seawolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> seawolf, oh, vieni di là?
<xfire78xx> sera
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ciao
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: sai che sono riuscito a risolvere in parte il problema con alsamixer?
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ricordi che non salvava i settaggi?
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ho disinstallato pulse
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: fatto questo mi salva le impostazioni in alsamixer anche se riavvio
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ho visto su un forum che per regolare l'equalizzazione in modo da modificare tutti i suoni di Ubuntu
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: bisogna installare pulse equalizer
<abla88> ciao ho da poco installato kubuntu-desktop sul mio ubuntu 10.04 che prima aveva gnome
<abla88> ho notato che da dolphin non mi smonta niente di usb
<abla88> ma se do il comando eject o umount funzionano e anche se apro nautilus che ancora ho installato dato che ho entrambe i DM
<abla88> sapete dirmi se qualcuno ha gli stessi problemi???
<abla88> sembra legato ad una policy di HAL
<abla88> ho provato a googlare ma non ho trovato cose che mi potessereo aiutare
<seawolf> abla88 con click dx sui dischi usb,non ti da rimuovi in sicurezza ?
<Scall> Come si fa a spegnere o riavviare il computer da terminale col comando "shutdown"? Quale opzioni bisogna mettere a seguire?
<K99Brain> Scall, shutdown -h now
<K99Brain> Scall, -h significa halt (spegnere)
<K99Brain> e now significa adesso
<K99Brain> Scall, man shutdown per altre opzioni
<fabio_cc> Scall, invece per riavviare puoi usare sudo reboot
<K99Brain> oppure shoutdown -r
<fabio_cc> K99Brain, non lo sapevo :D
<Scall> Grazie molte a tutti e due :-)
<Scall> ora provo
<Scall> per riavviare dopo "shutdown -r" devo mettere sempre "now", vero?
<fabio_cc> Scall, si
<Scall> ok
<Scall> Nel terminale, come faccio a riavere i comandi dopo aver usato il comando "mplayer" per riprodurre una canzone? Se chiamo firefox, o riproduco una traccia con "totem", mi basta mettere il simbolo "&" finale, per riavere i comandi dopo... con mplayer non funziona, come si fa?
<Holden> Scall, nohup &> /dev/null mplayer video.avi
<Scall> Holden: ti ringrazio tantissimo. Potresti spiegarmi il significato del pezzo "nohup &> /dev/null"? almeno capisco quello che scrivo :-D
<cbcdc> ho impostato il pc in mod che alla chiusura del coperchio si spenga, funzionava bene, adesso a volte non si spegne più, da cosa può dipendere?
<Holden> Scall, non è semplicissimo da spiegare, il problema è che mplayer usa due processi, uno è il programma principale e un secondo processo figlio per la cache, per questo non potevi usare &, che funziona in tutti gli altri casi
<Holden> Scall, nohup ti permette di continuare ad eseguire un programma anche se chiudi il terminale da cui l'hai lanciato
<Holden> Scall, poi ho reindirizzato stdout ed stderr perchè a te non interessava l'output di mplayer (output che nohup mette normalmente in un file)
<Holden> Scall, per altre info, man nohup
<Scall> Holden: grazie per la spiegazione, sei un mito :-) però se digito "nohup &> /dev/null Filmato.wmv" non mi si apre il filmato :-( come mai?
<Scall> Holden: nemmeno con la musica funziona, boh... :-S
<Holden> Scall, e certo, manca il comando da eseguire: analizza quello che hai scritto: 1)nohup, ok, vuoi un programma immune agli hangup 2) &>/dev/null, reindirizzi i flussi di nohup 3) Filmato.wav, qui dovrebbe starci il comando, lui cerca un eseguibile chiamato Filmato.wmv e non lo trova -> errore
<Scall> ma lol... che stupido che sono
<Scall> ho dimenticato "mplayer" :-P
<Holden> infatti
<Scall> Holden: ok, ora ho digitato "nohup &> /dev/null mplayer Filmato.wmv" ma non torno ad avere la riga "nomeutente@nome:~$" per inserire altri comandi, mentre guardo un filmato o ascolto una musica
<Scall> Holden: a te funziona? hai provato?
<Holden> Scall, scusa, ovviamente ti serve un & alla fine :)
<Holden> la differenza è che ora va
<Holden> solo con & non va
<Holden> Scall, poi puoi riprendere mplayer con i consueti comandi: jobs, fg, bg etc...
<Scall> Holden: sisi, era questa la mia intenzione, farlo funzionare senza obbligarmi ad aprire una nuova scheda nel terminale per compiere altre operazioni! Grazie davvero ;-) alla prossima
<Holden> Scall, prego
<digitalavenues> sera a tutti
<digitalavenues> qualcuno di voi usa weechat sotto ubuntu?
<digitalavenues> uhmmm.... none?
<Alex9> ciao mi consigliate un editor di pdf per ubuntu?
<DAMN3dg1rl> vittoria, ce l'ho fatta , sn online con il router + modem
<Alex9> ciao mi consigliate un editor di pdf per ubuntu?
<Milrooma> ciao non capisco come mai quando vado a connettermi all'ap con backtrack  internet mi dura 1 minuto
<leonessa> ciao a tutti
<Milrooma> ciao
<leonessa> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Milrooma> anche io
<leonessa> e quindi chi ci aiuta?
<Milrooma> :D nessuno
<leonessa> perche'?
<Milrooma> boh;D
<leonessa> ma dai non c'e' nessuno collegato???
<Milrooma> si pero non si fa VIVO nessuno
<Milrooma> help
<Milrooma> my
<Milrooma> plz
<leila> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<leonessa> va be aspetto che qno si faccia vivo
<Milrooma> ok
<leila> dovreste almeno specificare il problema prima di aspettarvi una risposta, non credete ?
<Milrooma> ok
<Milrooma> la connessione mi dura 1 minuto
<Milrooma> quando mi connetto all'ap
<Milrooma> perchè?
<leonessa> si certo, ma prima di farlo ho ritenuto fosse piu' educato avvisare
<leila> buona cosa è dare le specifiche quantopiù dettagliate del problema ?
<leonessa> allora posso dire il mio probl?
<leila> personalmente debbo andare via, ma se seguiste queste semplici regole, otterreste risposta facilmente
<leonessa> ciao leila vai pure
<leonessa> nello spegnere ubuntu devo aver cliccato non in arresta ma su altro..   ora, qdo riaccendo ubuntu, la scrivania e' vuota non c'e' piu' scritto nulla cosa devo fare??
<leonessa> ma c'e' qno???
<Alex9> ciao mi consigliate un editor di pdf per ubuntu?
<Bithunter> qualcuno esperto di web?
<Bithunter> open office
<Bithunter> Alex9, hai provato open office?
<Alex9> si con word processor
<Alex9> ma mi sballa tutto il documento
<Alex9> posso editarlo ma essendoci tabelle viene tutto sballato
<Alex9> ho installato dall'ubuntu software center anche pdf editor ma niente da fare
<alabuntu> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa che comando dare a ffmpeg per modificare un file da mov ad avi?
<pescixx79> sera
<pescixx79> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<alabuntu> Holden ieri mi ha spiegato come usare ffmpeg pero' ora ho lo stesso problema con un file mov
<K99Brain> alabuntu, mpeg è un po' generico ... ce ne sono diversi
<K99Brain> alabuntu, forse è il caso che provi ad usare avidemux
<K99Brain> alabuntu, o qualcosa di simile
<jester-> !chiedi | pescixx79
<ubot-it> pescixx79: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alabuntu> davvero k99? perche' a me serve modificarlo per poterlo mettere su youtube o vimeo
<pescixx79> sto installando ubunt sul mio portatile
<pescixx79> mi restituisce un errore quando arriva quasi alla fine della copia dei file
<K99Brain> alabuntu, ffmpeg è una utility praticamente universale, supporta un sacco di formati diversi e tutte le loro sfumature
<K99Brain> alabuntu, e i .mpg hanno diverse sfumature
<pescixx79> l'errore è: ubuntu wpa_supplican[1905]: failed to initiate AP scan
<K99Brain> alabuntu, se provi qualcosa di piu intuitivo magari è meglio
<K99Brain> alabuntu, tra l'altro avidemux usa ffmpeg come backend
<alabuntu> ah ok allora provo subito
<jester-> pescixx79: facendo?
<pescixx79> sono fermo alla schermata delle info personali - dandomi quell'errore non mi da la possibilità di andare avanti
<pescixx79> ma non credi dipenda dalle info - l'errore me lo ha dato al 90% della copia dei file
<jester-> pescixx79: se non dici in che circostanza da errore e cosa succede la vedo dura aiutarti
<pescixx79> installazione su pc portatile - installazione parallela a windows 7 già installato sul pc
<jester-> pescixx79: facendo installazione di ubuntu?
<pescixx79> si esatto- durante la fase di installazione
<jester-> pescixx79: non vedo cosa centi wpasupplicant, cosa stati installando
<jester-> stai*
<pescixx79> ubuntu 10.10 - ho scaricato l'immagine ISO, masterizzato su cd, bootato da cd ed eseguita installazione seguendo il tutorial
<jester-> pescixx79: non è che hai preso la via rete?
<pescixx79> no non ho fatto scelte del genere.... ho solo lasciato collegata la rete come indicato dal tutorial
<jester-> pescixx79: con cd normale ubuntu o kubuntu non dovrebbe avere problemi si wifi
<jester-> pescixx79: fa vedere che iso hai preso
<pescixx79> e su lan? potrebbe avere problemi come quello che ho io?
<jester-> pescixx79: nel peggiore dei casi, instalalndo con livecd o alternate problemi di rete li riscontri dopo
<pescixx79> edizione 10.10 versione desktop
<pescixx79> 32bit
<jester-> presa da qui in fondo alla pagina? http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<pescixx79> no
<jester-> prendi questa va http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> e segui
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> pescixx79: hai anche le figure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<pescixx79> ok provo con questa allora.... grazie mille
<jester-> pescixx79: consiglio
<jester-> attaccati al router col cavo
<pescixx79> sono già con cavo lan :-)
<jester-> ok
<layn> Salve
<alabuntu> k99brain l'ho convertito il file ma e' sempre pesante...boh, per modificare file flv posso usare anche avidemux?
<K99Brain> alabuntu, si, qualche opzione elementare di editing video ce l'ha
<alabuntu> bene faro' tutte le prove del caso grazie
<shadenzo> DAMN3dg1rl,   qual'è il tuo ?
<shadenzo> ops
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<Xenom0rph> buonasera :)
<CoOltux> sera
<marcotux> ciao CoOltux
<CoOltux> ciao marcotux
<CoOltux> come va?:P
<marcotux> non mi lamento :)
<CoOltux> eheh
<CoOltux> che stai a fa
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> e buone feste intanto :P
<CoOltux> buone feste anche a te
<CoOltux> :)
<ichi_> ho un problemaccio.. di punto in bianco, nel bello che stavo usando la mia scheda wireless esterna Alfa AWUS036H e navigando in internet
<ichi_> s'è spenta.. dopo qualche prova tra attaccarla e staccarla
<ichi_> e riavvii vari, ho fatto "dmesg" e mi dice  unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<ichi_> ho cercato su google ma nn ho trovato nulla che potesse aiutarmi
<CoOltux> uhmm io non so, aspetta magari qualcuno ti può aiutare
<ichi_> mannaggia, grazie cmq
<ichi_> ciao roxdragon , ciao sanova
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-08
<CoOltux> ichi_ hai provato a cambiare la porta usb???
<ichi_> si
<ichi_> ciao Carlin0
<CoOltux> sui forum dicono che è un bug
<ichi_> ho provato a cambiare porta usb, ho provato anche ad attaccare un mouse usb e una chiavetta
<ichi_> e funzionano
<ichi_> solo sta scheda qua nn va, ma di punto in bianco però.. nn so x quale motivo
<ichi_> nn l'ho spostata nè toccata
<ichi_> ero fermo
<CoOltux> gh
<ichi_> T_T
<ichi_> son disperato.. è l'unica potente abbastanza da permettermi di collegarmi ad internet senza stare a un metro dal router
<CoOltux> hai fatto aggiornamento?
<ichi_> si
<ichi_> nn so piu cosa fare sinceramente
<CoOltux> uhm forse è per quello
<ichi_> l'aggiornamento l'ho fatto dopo eh
<CoOltux> ah
<CoOltux> no perchè su un forum dicevano che potrebbe serre quello
<ichi_> la cosa che mi scoccia è ke abia fatto la cosa di punto in bianco
<CoOltux> ichi_ credi che sia morta?
<ichi_> ma spero anche di no
<ichi_> se la attacco
<matteo_> Ho una D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter che ogni tanto si "inceppa, non riesco più a navigare. Devo scollegarla e ricollegarla per ripartire, ho trovato solo questo per il momento in internet, ma non capisco come ha fatto a risolvere il probblema sto tizio, nessuno mi può illuminare? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=238727.msg%msg_id%
<ichi_>  lancio lsusb e mi fa vedere che è attaccata... solo nn posso usarla
<CoOltux> uhmm
<CoOltux> ichi_ forse mancano i driver
<CoOltux> ?
<astharot> sera
<ichi_> dubito
<CoOltux> che modello è?
<ichi_> alfa awus036h, con drivers realtek rtl8187
<ichi_> ciao astharot
<ichi_> x i drivers nn credo che manchino.. te l'ho detto, la stavo usando ma è da un pezzo che la uso sta scheda, sia x connessione sia per wardriving ed è sempre andata da dio se nn di + ancora
<ichi_> e se faccio "ifconfig wlan1 up" mi risponde con "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<ichi_> "
<CoOltux> ichi_ ma almeno si accende
<CoOltux> quando la inserisci?
<ichi_> si
<CoOltux> uhmm
<CoOltux> hai provato a reinstallare i driver
<CoOltux> ????
<jester-> ichq rfkill list
<jester-> che dice
<CoOltux> ecco jester-
<CoOltux> adesso ti sistema tutto
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> io ho trovato una guida cmq
<CoOltux> http://www.wifi-ita.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8452
<ichi_> grazie ma la mia era gia settata e tutto quanto
<jester-> ichq rfkill list
<ichi_> funzionava senza alcun problema finkè nn s'è spenta e ora ho questo problema.. nn so provo a vedere a livello hardware
<ichi_> spe ke vedo
<ichi_> porc... connesisoine se ne va
<matteo_> D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter...perchè  ogni tanto si blocca?
<giovanni> #opentyrian
<giovanni> #tyrian
<OverMe> giovanni, finito di spammare?
<giovanni> ?
<giovanni> no, dovevo solo entrare nel canale
<OverMe> e serve che ce lo scrivi a tutti?
<CoOltux> gh
<CoOltux> ciao evorme
<CoOltux> overme
<OverMe> we CoOltux
<CoOltux> tutto ok
<CoOltux> ?=
<OverMe> si si
<CoOltux> bene
<CoOltux> :))
<CoOltux> OverMe
<CoOltux> che stai a fa
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> io mi annoio e nn ho sonno
<CoOltux> :D
<OverMe> CoOltux, guardo csi
<CoOltux> eheh
<CoOltux> su sky??
<serjsoad> 'sera
<serjsoad> c'è qualcuno sveglio che mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<serjsoad> nessuno???
<serjsoad> sono un superniubbo immagino ci mettereste un attimo
<tonyME> salve ragazzi
<tonyME> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<tonyME> è una cosa veloce, devo chiarire un dubbio prima di reinstallare ubuntu..
<tonyME> uhm..forse l'orario non è dei migliori..
<CLEME> giorno a tuti
<Scall> Come si fa riprodurre una cartella con file audio con "mplayer"? Con totem basta digitare"totem [percorso cartella]" e la riproduce, suppongo ci sia un altro comando da aggiungere per mplayer...
<CLEMe87> c'è qualcuno???
<CLEMe87> chi mi aiuta?
<Scall> si, ciao :-)
<Scall> non sono un espertissimo eh... non so se ti posso aiutare. Tu chiedi, se io o qualcun altro sappiamo rispondere con piacere... :-D
<CLEMe87> ho un disco dati a parte... ma al boot mi rileva un windows che nn ho....  come lo cancello??
<CLEMe87> ho controllato e ricontrollato ma un file bootmanager nn c'è
<Scall> dunque, c'è un comando per aggiornare l'elenco del boot, io tempo fa l'avevo fatto, perchè avevo installato un'altra distribuzione Linux (Debian) e anche dopo averla disinstallata all'avvio continuava a vedermela
<Scall> un attimo, che faccio una piccola ricerca. Mi sembra sia "updategrub", ma voglio assicurarmi.
<seawolf> devi aggiornare grub
<seawolf> sudo update-grub
<CLEMe87> passando alla 10.10 secondo voi poi devi ripristinare il grup???
<CLEMe87> ops grub
<seawolf> cioè CLEMe87 te intendi alla schermata di grub
<CLEMe87> ???? sea??
<seawolf> nella lista dei sistemi operativi appena accendi
<Scall> CLEMe87: ecco fai come detto da seawolf. Scrivi "sudo update-grub" da terminale e dovresti risolvere ;-)
<CLEMe87> si.... io di base ho solo ubuntu adesso.. perchè uso virtualbox x winzoz.....  ma alla schermata mi rileva windows 7 che non ce l'ho +
<seawolf> ok dai sudo update-grub in shell
<CLEMe87> ho 2 hard disk.. 1 per ubuntu e l'altroi per i dati...
<seawolf> son collegati
<CLEMe87> l'ho fatto... mo vedo
<CLEMe87> riavvio e verifico
<Scall> seawolf: ma che differenza c'è tra il comando "grub-update" e "grub-update2"?
<seawolf> fanno la stesa cosa,ora
<Scall> io se ricordo bene quando avevo installato, e poi disinstallato Debian, per non farla più vedere nella schermata iniziale di grub mi sembra che ho dovuto fare "grub-update2"
<CLEME87> grazie ragazzi.. ho risolto
<Scall> CLEME87; sei riuscita?
<Scall> bene :-)
<CLEME87> :) ora passo alla 10.10.... sperando che... mi vada... perchè dal cd nn mi parte..
<CLEME87> Sorgenti di terze parti disabilitate  Sono state disabilitate alcune voci di terze parti nel file «sources.list». È possibile abilitarle di nuovo dopo l'avanzamento di versione con lo strumento «software-properties» o con il gestore di pacchetti
<seawolf> poi ci pensa lui a cambiarle certe fonti,mette maverick al posto di lucid
<CLEME87> ok
<CLEME87> spero di non perder qualcosa..... con la sfig che ho ultimamente
<seawolf> CLEME87 hai fatto backup delle cose importanti _?
<CLEME87> nu
<seawolf> ami il rischio :D
<CLEME87> non amo i BACKUP...
<Scall> CLEME87: prima di fare l'avanzamento fai tutti gli aggiornamenti disponibili mi raccomando, è importante ;-)
<CLEME87> già fatto :D
<Scall> ok. comunque un disco rigido usb esterno conviene averlo sempre per fare i backup!
<CLEME87> ragazzi.... mi spiegate na cosa????
<CLEME87> perchè wine fa schifo?????  :(
<Scall> dipende, alcune cose riesce a farle funzionare, altre no. Non è perfetto. nel sito di wine puoi vedere le applicazioni che funzionano
<seawolf> meglio,così ti sforzi a usare software open :D
<CLEME87> ma nn vado molto daccordo con certi programmi.... o nn mi funziano o è un casino.. ufff....
<CLEME87> ho installato virtualbox per quello.... per un cavolo di programma per poi scoprire che nn riesco a usare dei file che ho su ubuntu su xp virtual... che nerviiii
<Scall> http://www.winehq.org/  <---nel campo "Search" inserisci il programma che vorresti usare con wine, se come votazione c'è "Gold" dovrebbe funzionare perfettamente
<Scall> e comunque nota anche a che versione si riferisce. Perchè una versione di un programma potrebbe andare, un'altra versione no ;-)
<CLEME87> scall il programma che voglio ha gold... ma una volta installato poi nn mi parte +.. mi da errore...
<Scall> che programma è? e che errore ti da? :-O
<CLEME87> mi trovavo da dio con il quel programma di winzoz... mo con questi di ubuntu n mi trovo o nn mi vanno.. ufff
<CLEME87> a beh ho già disinstalalto wine...
<CLEME87> c'ho messo una pietra sopra... cmq il programma di winzoz è formatfactory
<Scall> per quel programma la versione di wine con cui lo esegui deve essere la "1.1.41", forse era questo il problema
<CLEME87> azz me sa de si allora...
<Scall> c'è scritto qui comunque -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8318
<Scall> prima che pensi che me lo sono inventato :D LOL
<CLEME87> ihihih :)
<CLEME87> va beh dopo l'avanzamento riprovo
<Scall> comunque ho letto che quel programma serve a convertire file audio, vero?
<CLEME87> e video...
<CLEME87> è bello come programma
<CLEME87> a me serve la conversione video + che altro...
<CLEME87> arista nn mi va.. e con winff nn mi trovo..
<Scall> se sei propio affezionato a quel programma puoi riprovare con wine (con la versione giusta). Altrimenti puoi usare "Arista Transcoder" (l'ho provato per convertire un video da mettere su youtube) oppure "Transmageddon"
<Scall> puoi provare Transmageddon allora :-)
<CLEME87> aspe che guardo
<Scall> ho sentito buoni pareri su Transmageddon
<CLEME87> ok dopo provo..
<Scall> sono quasi certo che si possono modificare anche tramite terminale i formati video/audio, però ancora devo studiarmi come si fa hehe (mi pice molto usare il terminale) :-P
<CLEME87> :)
<CLEME87> ehm ehm io faccio copia incolla dai siti..... per il terminale :D
<CLEME87> conosco da anni il mondo linux ma poke volte ho potuto installarlo....
<Scall> due piccole guide sul terminale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<CLEME87> e quando incontro difficoltà torno a windows... ma ora mi son decisa a imparare... e a rerstar fedele
<Scall> comunque ormai con l'interfaccia grafica nel 10.10 puoi fare tutto quello che fai con windows. Il terminale è d'obbligo solo per azioni di amministrazione di complesse. Comunque col tempo scopri che il terminale è più "potente" e anche divertente dell'interfaccia grafica e ti appassioni :-)
<CLEME87> :)
<CLEME87> lo spero
<CLEME87> anche se mi toccherà cmq aggiornamrmi con window..... per il lavoro che faccio...
<Scall> E offre anche più possibilità: ad esempio sapevi che quando elimini un programma dal software center facendo "rimuovi", rimangono i file di configurazione nascosti nella tua cartella in home? Invece dando "sudo apt-get purge [nome del programma]" rimuovi il programma + i suoi file di configurazione ;-)
<CLEME87> mm no infatti.... :D prima ho eliminato wine dal terminale infatti.. :D
<Scall> certo comunque una conoscenza anche degli vari sistemi operativi bisogna pure averla :-)
<CLEME87> già l'unic ache mi manca è il mac......
<CLEME87> ma è poco supportata da quel che so
<Scall> più che altro costa una cifra il mac! hehe :-P comunque essendo unix-like, è molto simile a Linux
<CLEME87> ok
<CLEME87> ihhiih infatti tanto per..... ho installato il tema del mac :D
<Scall> comunque la scocciatura di windows è che devi tenere l'antivirus. E poi quando io avevo XP spesso e volentieri mi capitava qualche bella schermata blu di errore grrr :-P
<CLEME87> ehehheheeeehhehehe io ho fatto la collezione di schemate della morte
<CLEME87> :)
<CLEME87> cmq c'è un bisness assurdo su windows......
<CLEME87> nn c'è una minima cosa che nn si debba pagare...
<Scall> LOOL :-P poi comunque mi sono deciso a installare Ubuntu (10.10) non appena mi sono assicurato che non fosse strettamente indispensabile utilizzare il terminale (avevo il terrore solo a sentirlo nominare allora :-P)
<CLEME87> :D
<CLEME87> ahahhaahah
<CLEME87> io su questo ho dovuto iinstallare prima la 9.4...... ( avevo solo quel cd pronto... perchè la 10.10 nn mi andava...... ) per poi passare alla 10.4 e spero che adesso la 10.10 mi funzi...
<Scall> già, e poi scaricando molti programmi gratuiti per windows ti becchi "spyware", cavalli di troia e simili... perchè non sai cosa contengono realmente non avendo il codice aperto :-(
<CLEME87> già
<Scall> CLEME87: dai speriamo ;-)
<CLEME87> scall che mi consigli per l'ascolto degli mp3???? il predefinito nn mi garba molto...
<CLEME87> e amarok rompe che va in crash
<Scall> comunque con ubuntu si può stare tranquilli, perchè tutto quello che viene messo nei repository ufficiali viene controllato ed ovviamente è "aperto". Tutta roba genuina insomma :-)
<CLEME87> già :) peccato che sia poco integrato con i giochi ecc...
<Scall> guarda, il mio preferito è Banshee per ascoltare la musica. Che diventarà il media player ufficiale nella 11.04 con delle migliorie aggiunte. Poi per ascoltare la radio in streaming il mio preferito è Exaile.
<CLEME87> per i video ho sempre usato vlc.... :D ma per l'audio usavo itunes..
<Scall> alla fine si usa quello con cui ci si trova meglio... :-)
<CLEME87> già
<CLEME87> a me come primo impatto piaceva kubuntu.. per la grafica... ma.... l'ho provato un paio di volte.... ma nn mi ci trovo......
<Scall> certo, Kubuntu offre un ambiente desktop più accattivante, però mangia più risorse rispetto a GNOME, e poi penso che quest'ultimo sia più intuitivo e semplice
<CLEME87> sul portatile avevo messo xbuntu ma mio fratllo mi ha bestemmiato dietro... quindi ho dovuto rimettere xp... mi ci trovavo bene però :(
<luigi> ciao a tutti
<CLEME87> sul vecchio fisso ce l'ho fatta a mettere xubuntu.. ma lo uso poco... solo se mi serve in sala...
<luigi> qual'è la diff. tra ubuntu e xubuntu
<Scall> da me siamo tutti "Ubuntizzati" :-D io mia, sorella, e mia madre lo utilizziamo. solo mio padre utilizza windows :-P
<CLEME87> xubuntu è fatto per i pc vecchi....
<Scall> esatto
<luigi> cioè
<CLEME87> cioè... i pc con poca ram.. e processori antichi :P
<CLEME87> sopratutto per i portili...
<luigi> io ho installato ubuntu su un port core i3
<luigi> ho fatto male?
<CLEME87> eh no
<luigi> errata corrige xubuntu
<CLEME87> azz........
<CLEME87> xbuntu,.,..
<luigi> si
<CLEME87> ops xubuntu
<Scall> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<CLEME87> ma buttaci su ubuntu...
<CLEME87> lo gestisce perfettamente un i3
<CLEME87> xubuntu va bene per i processori pentium 3   4....
<CLEME87> amd vecchi..
<CLEME87> ma nn su un i3
<luigi> grazie provvedo alla disinstallazione ....a più tardi!
<_Kalce_> buongiorno a tutti
<CLEME87> scall sei sparito???
<Scall> io mi disconnetto. Arrivederci!
<CLEME87> giortno kalce
<CLEME87> ???
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<CLEME87> giorno massimo
<_Kalce_> come os ho il 10.04. Pensavo di fare un abbonamento adsl + linea telefonica con tiscali.... come modem wi fi e router mi forniscono un Wi-Fi ADSL 2+ Thomson ST 585 V6.  Secondo voi è compatibile con ubuntu?
<massimo18> _Kalce_: hai provato a chiedere a tiscali?
<CLEME87> o beh... secondo me per l'adsl non c'è problema di compatibilità...
<CLEME87> il wi fi e la lan son sempre quelle..
<CLEME87> se nn usi l'usb
<massimo18> CLEME87: si ma se non c'è il driver per il router.....
<CLEME87> ma spero tu nn lo faccia
<_Kalce_> sinceramente no.... adesso magari trovo il num verde e telefono.....
<CLEME87> massimo... nn centra...
<CLEME87> se il ruoter è configurabile via web.. non c'è nessun problema
<_Kalce_> però ho scaricato il manuale d' uso del modem e dice che tra i vari marchi c' è l' unix
<CLEME87> allora sei a posto.
<CLEME87> nessun problema
<massimo18> _Kalce_: ok tutto risolto :)
<_Kalce_> ok grazie a tutti , buona giornata
<CLEME87> mi allontano... a dopo... ciao kalce
<mlazzari2> ola
<CLEME87> ciao mia
<layn> Buongiorno
<Mooviestar> ciao
<Mooviestar> help my
<Mooviestar> ce nessuno ho un problema di connessione ad una rete
<attempt> cavo o wifi?
<simone> hi all
<simone> salve a tutti
<attempt> ciao simone
<eveRsor> Ciao a tutti
<CLEME87> ciao eversor
<eveRsor> Posso chiedere una cosina?!?!
<eveRsor> :D
<eveRsor> Anzi un paio xD
<CLEME87> se tri posos esser d'aiuto...
<eveRsor> Mi servirebbe un programma simile a tor e un compilatore in c :D
<eveRsor> Con debug e tutto
<CLEME87> mmmm io nn ti posso esser d'aiuto... :(
<eveRsor> Vabbè fa nulla ^^
<eveRsor> Nessuno? *__________*
<Holden> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<simone> per tor intendi torrent?
<Holden> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Holden> !gcc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gcc'
<Holden> !info gcc
<ubot-it> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<simone> eveRsor: per tor intendi torrent?
<eveRsor> No, anonimato nel web ^^
<zeld> ciao sentite, ogni volta che riavvio ubuntu la tastiera ritorna in US
<eveRsor> Nasconde l'ip...
<simone> ah ok
<zeld> coome posso settarla in maniera definitiva in IT
<zeld> ?? :|
<simone> zeld hai completato la traduzione di ubuntu alla lingua predefinita?
<Holden> zeld, sistema/preferenze/tastiera
<zeld> se da Sistema->
<zeld> Holden: non funge
<zeld> simone:  non so...
<eveRsor> Ma ho notato che tor, come sul winzoz, funge con il button, a me invece serve che lo faccia anche su msn... Credevo che stesse avanti su ubuntu... Vabbè, proxo tutta la connessione xD
<zeld> in pratica ho lasciato unbuntu in inglese
<zeld> ma vorrei la tastiera in italiano
<zeld> Holden: cambio il layout della tastiera ad ogni riavvio si setta in US
<zeld> credo che c'entri qualcosa con quello che ha detto simone
<Holden> zeld, se selezioni solo la mappa 'italia' dovrebbe andare
<eveRsor> q8 holden
<zeld> Holden: seleziono ad ogni riavvio la mappa italiana :)
<zeld> cancellando quella us
<zeld> ad ogni riavvio scompare la mappa italiana e di nuovo su IS
<zeld> US
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Holden> zeld, ok, allora non saprei
<zeld> non c'è qualche file di configurazioen da editare a manina così?
<eveRsor> uBot-it: Quel programma non mi va bene... :( Mi serve uno che mi faccia anche il debug... Avevo letto di un'altro programma, ma non riesco a trovare il blog -___-
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeld> Holden:   grazie comunque :))) molto gentile
<eveRsor> Ecco... -___-
<Holden> zeld, prego
<eveRsor> uBot-It: Ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<eveRsor> Ahahah xD
<eveRsor> Ma mi risponde?!?!
<zeld> ubot-it: maronna....
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'maronna....'
<zeld> eh!! meglio che non la trovi :)
<zeld> ahahah
<eveRsor> uBot-it: ho voglia di te
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ho voglia di te'
<eveRsor> Ahahah xD
<eveRsor> Ok basta lol
<zeld> ok ho installato console-data
<zeld> settato la keymap!
<zeld> speriamo vada!
<CLEME87> che cos'è akonaditray??????
<awq> hello
<zeld> oi per fare una foto dalla webcam da linea di comando??
<camillo> ho impostato il mio portatile in modo che alla chiusura dello sportello il pc si spegna, mi è capitato che dopo averlo staccato e riattaccato alla rete elettrica questa impostazione sia saltata, come posso risolvere?
<camillo> nessuno per me?
<attempt> camillo saltata che significa?
<camillo> significa che chiudendo il coperchio il pc rimaneva acceso
<attempt> reimpostalo. forse non era salvata l'impostazione.
<attempt> devi cambiare l'impostazione del profilo che usa il tuo utente. quindi attento anche che l'impostazione che mitti sia di quel profilo.
<attempt> metti*
<attempt> ovvero se entri come altro utente usa le impostazioni di default.
<camillo> io non ho utenti diversi
<camillo> e dopo che mi era sucesso ho reipostato come predefinito quell'azione ma a volte non funziona
<attempt> comunque ti consiglio di ritornare ai profili energetici e metterli tutti quanti che se chiudi il coperchio ti spegne il pc.
<attempt> salvi le impostazioni e esci. e' ben strano che te lo abbia fatto.
<polis> ciao
<attempt> ciao polis
<polis> ciao attempt
<polis> ce un sito che mi funziona solo se metto i dns
<polis> il netwoman e wicd
<CLEME87> mmmmm I LOVE UBUNTU 10.10
<polis> <3
<CLEME87> :D
<attempt> commenti ed opinioni su ubuntu-it-chat
<CLEME87> ragazzi avrei bisogno di un scanner virus.... ma nn mi viene in mente il nome......
<JohnRossiSmith> ciao a tutti
<JohnRossiSmith> qualcuno ha mai sentito parlare di pulse equalizer
<JohnRossiSmith> ?
<LEONESSA> ciao a tt
<LEONESSA> qno puo' aiutarmi?
<LEONESSA> ???
<CLEME87> se posso
<LEONESSA> grazie allora ti scrivo il problema...
<LEONESSA> ho spento ubuntu ma devo aver clikkato in un posto sbagliato, perche' ora ogni volta k accendo si presenta la scrivania senza nessuna icona e barra. Cosa devo fare??
<CLEME87> ops..
<CLEME87> non ti saprei aiutare...
<LEONESSA> ok grazie
<CLEME87> qualcuno ti risponderà...... copia e incolla ogni tanto il problema... qualcuno ti aiuterà
<attempt> LEONESSA
<attempt> click destro sul desktop aggiungi barra
<LEONESSA> ma ho provato ma non dice "aggiungi barra"!
<LEONESSA> attemp riamani in collegamento?
<massimo18> LEONESSA: aggiungi pannello non barra
<LEONESSA> ora riprovo e ti dico....
<attempt> grazie
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<CLEME87> ciao puccio
<leonessa> ora ho di nuovo il pannello
<leonessa> ma mi si e' posizionato in basso, come faccio a metterlo in alto?
<CLEME87> tasto destro...
<CLEME87> proprietà
<leonessa> dove trovo proprieta'?
<CLEME87> clicca con il destro sopra il pannello
<kratos> ciao ragazzi, come posso eliminare la schermata nera che permette la scelta del sistema operativo all'avvio di ubuntu??
<leonessa> esce uiuto, modifica menu',rimuovi dal pannello, sposta,blocca sul pannello ma non leggo proprieta'
<kratos> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi??
<CLEME87> devi cliccare dove nn hai nulla.... dove la barra è tutta nera
<CLEME87> non sopra le applicazioni
<CLEME87> kratos mi dispiace io non so esserti d'aiuto
<leonessa> ok
<leonessa> ok fatto ma per spostarla a sx, come era prima, dove clicco?
<CLEME87> dove l'hai messo adesso??
<CLEME87> in basso??
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema con la mia stampante hp p1005 con connessione usb; appena l'ho accesa mi ha riconosciuto il river e la stampante sembra funzionare, ma quando do il comando di stampa il lavoro appare in coda per un pò e poi scompare e la stampante non si muove, ce fare?
<leonessa> no e' in alto a dx ma prima era in alto a sx
<CLEME87> scusami ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<miki> 10
<leonessa> 10.10
<XIN> ciao averi una domanda... uso mac osx e faccio partire ubuntu da un live cd... tutto ok tranne internet, mi dice che manca un driver per il wireless ( b43 ) se collego via ethernet navigo tranquillamente ma volevo chiedere una cosa... posso scaricare il driver in una chiavetta usb e installarlo in ubuntu? dove lo trovo il driver? e come facio ad installarlo?
<miki> si 10.10
<CLEME87> allora fai una cosa.... rivai su proprietà... e metti la spunta su espandere e poi orientamento a sinistra
<leonessa> ok
<miki> è stranissimo che dica che la stampante è ok e poi quando provo a stampare non parte la stampa e dice cmq "lavoro completato"
<CLEME87> miki nn saprei...
<miki> uffa...che cavolo possibile che no possa stamapre con linux?
<leonessa> ok fatto
<leonessa> ma ora perche' nel pannello compare solo applicazioni, risorse, sistema? prima avevo sulla dx anche le icone di spegnimento, di collegamento eternet, ecc..
<CLEME87> miki non vorrei sparar cavolate.... ma... o la stampante è inceppata.... o manca qualche file... nn saprei dirti altro
<miki> la seconda sicuramente....
<CLEME87> leonessa  boh prova a vedere...
<leonessa> ho un altro probl....
<leonessa> qdo punto il cursore su la barra di firefox e trascino dovrei spostare tutta la finestra, invece non si muove piu' nulla ! come mai??
<CLEME87> anche a me faceva cosi l'altro gg... prova a vedere il tema....
<leonessa> quale tema??
<CLEME87> di ubuntu
<CLEME87> gli effetti
<CLEME87> mi allontano...
<leonessa> non ci sono piu' le icone di chiudere, ridurre o ingrandire finestra, come devo fare per...???
<leonessa> ok fatto!!
<leonessa__> ho qs problema quando voglio iconizzare firefox, la finestra non si posizione in basso ma scompare, come mai??
<attempt> ma lo chiudi per sbaglio?
<leonessa__> no clikko nell'icona quadratino+ -
<picardz> 'giorno
<picardz> ad ogni avvio , la tastiera non viene riconosciuta e devo scollegare la presa usb e riconnetterla affinche' funzioni
<leonessa___> ora ho riprovato e ho dovuto riaprire la firefox e ricollegarmi
<alnuvola> picardz ho lo stesso tuo problema
<picardz> alnuvola: hai risolto?
<alnuvola> ogni avvio di ubuntu la tastiera non viene riconosciuta devo togliere e rimettere la usb
<alnuvola> no
<alnuvola> risolvo che la stacco e la riattacco
<picardz> alnuvola: anch'io faccio cosi, però devo andare sul retro del pc ogni volta
<alnuvola> lo so è molto scomodo
<leonessa___> chi mi aiuta?
<alnuvola> non ho trovato soluzioni sul web
<picardz> avevo lo stesso problema con la ubuntu 10.04
<alnuvola> aspettavo che qualcuno elecasse lo stesso mio provlema
<alnuvola> io ho la ubuntu 10.04
<picardz> mentre con la 10.10 ed il precedente kernel no
<alnuvola> e non riesco a capire questo problema da cosa sia causato
<picardz> alnuvola: per caso e' Microsoft o Trust?
<alnuvola> mediacom
<alnuvola> ma ho provato anche con altre tastiere , e il problea sussiste
<leonessa___> vedo a dx che ho 4 volte aperto leonessa, come mai???
<picardz> sara' un problema di aggiornamento del kernel, non saprei
<picardz> un problema con l'interfaccia usb
<alnuvola> pero che palle
<serjsoad> 'giorno
<serjsoad> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano con una periferica? (scanner) ho installato ieri ubuntu 10.10
<leonessa___> perche' ogni volta che iconizzo cio' che apro scompare??
<leonessa___> cioe' cio' che ho aperto?
<serjsoad> io non ne ho idea ^^
<leonessa___> qno ha idea?? chi mi puo' aiutare?
<attempt> leonessa ma la barra in basso c'e'?
<attempt> cioe' il pannello.
<leonessa___> si tuuta nera
<leonessa___> se vedi qui a dx ci sono 4 leonessa, cio' vuol dire che ho dovuto ricollegarmi 4 volte
<leonessa___> ma se ci sono 4 leonessa vuol dire che sono aperti 4 firefox e dove sono??
<attempt> fai clic destro sul pannello in basso
<attempt> aggiungi al pannello
<attempt> e aggiungi - elenco finestre.
<leonessa___> ok fatto!! ora si vede tutti i firefox aperti!!
<serjsoad> attempt , giacchè magari sei un pò più pratico, mi potresti dare una mano a far funzionare il mio vecchissimo scanner con ubuntu?
<leonessa> ma cosa devo clikkare per scollegarmi dalle chat?
<picardz> Rendo noto a tutti la risoluzione del problema posto poc'anzi
<attempt> di scanner so niente mi spiace.
<serjsoad> e vabbè ^^
<picardz> alnuvola: devi selezionare nel bios "Usb Legacy Support" su Auto o su Disable
<picardz> Il problema non e' di Ubuntu ma di un settaggio errato del bios
<picardz> Buona giornata
<attempt> leonessa se sei in chat usando firefox devi chiudere quelli.
<leonessa> si ok ma e' un dubbio che avevo anche prima... come si fa a scollegarsi?
<leonessa> dalla chat intendo
<attempt> esci dal sito che te la fa' usare se sei via web. altrimenti usi il client irc xchat dove puoi chiudere i canali o i server  dove sei collegata.
<serjsoad> picardz , ?
<leonessa> ok fatto
<leonessa> ora ho qs probl... ho aperto skype e l'ho iconizzato ma nn si vede, cosa devo fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao :D
<serjsoad> cerco aiuto con uno scanner
<leonessa> attempt ci sei?
<attempt> si
<attempt> leonessa ma tu lo vedi il cestino nella barra in basso^
<attempt> ?
<leonessa> si ma e' in alto adx
<attempt> dove leggi i firefox dovreti avere anche skype-
<miki> ragazzi non mi funziona più lo scanner acer u320 usb dopo aver installato il nuovo driver hp per la stampante, sapete come aiutarmi?
<leonessa> ma non c'e'
<leonessa> ho iconizzato skype e nn so piu' dove e' finito e se lo riavvio mi dice che c'e' aperta un'altra istanza
<DAMN3dg1rl> leonessa, magari tra le icone di notifica ?
<leonessa> ma se non si apre!!
<attempt> leonessa come prima aggiungi al pannello -area di notifica.
<leonessa> ok attemp ora le vedo!!
<attempt> leonessa tu avevi rimosso i pannelli(barre) ognuna delle due ha una serie di widget standard che ti tocca rimettere altrimenti ti sembra che funziona strano.
<attempt> prendi la mano con ognuna delle cose che puoi aggiungere. prima lo fai meglio e'. fatti pure un pannello come ti pare a te. con i widget che ti servono.
<leonessa> e come faccio?
<leonessa> ad es. l'icona di spegnimento, riavvio ecc. non e' uguale a prima!! cosa devo fare?
<attempt> leonessa devi aggiungere indicatore sessione.
<leonessa> ora qdo apro firefox si iconizza due volte la stessa finestra
<leonessa> ok fatto
<attempt> forse hai aggiunto due volte elenco finestre anziche' uno.
<leonessa> forse si e ora che faccio?
<steve____> c'è nessuno?
<steve____> non c'è nessuno...
<steve____> sto per installare ubuntu per la prima volta
<steve____> ok in qualche modo me la caverò
<Holden> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<serjsoad> allora espongo il mio u.u
<serjsoad> ho uno scanner che non sta andando. Con sane-find-scanner me lo vede (infatti anche xsane lo vedeva), ma con scanimage -L no
<serjsoad> se provo a fare una scansione mi da un problema di i/o del dispositivo, e lo scanner non si muove nemmeno
<serjsoad> vabè, non sarà l'orario
<gulliver_> ciao raga'
<andrea93> salve a tutti.. volevo sapere se si può disabilitare l'opzione che premndo "alt + click" ti si sposta la finestra, e se si come :S
<andrea93> grazie
<andrea93> trovato grazie lo stesso
<JohnRossiSmith> ciao, qualcuno sa come installare questo scanner: EPSON PERFECTION 640U? Lo vede, ma in acquisizione immagine mi da errore
<Kuriosone> raga posso espandere una partizione senza perdere i dati i essa presente?
<remix_tj> Kuriosone: in teoria si
<e-DIO-t> oh è gia' il secondo reboot che qua ubuntu è convinto che un disco sia in un sistema raid quando non lo è!
<e-DIO-t> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Scall> Sto installando KDE completo su Ubuntu. Volendo potrei rimuovere GNOME, per utilizzare solo KDE per un periodo, e poi rimettere GNOME? non ci sono problemi nel farlo, vero?
<e-DIO-t> Scall, imho ti conviene tenerli temporaneamente entrambi e poi scegliere. Non so se dia problemi comunque.
<e-DIO-t> [alla schermata di login puoi scegliere il gnome/kde o chi per essi]
<attempt> sconsiglio vivamente a tutti di mescolare kde con gnome.
<e-DIO-t> ah si? sfianca il sistema atte'?
<Scall> attempt: come mai? a me kde funziona bene
<e-DIO-t> fermo restando che kde è il male dico :D
<attempt> perche' il desktop si presenta bene ma di norma ti ritrovi i programmi di ambedue presenti nel menu' e quindi due package manager, due irc, due browse, etc etc.
<attempt> insomma si rimescola il menu in modo indecente.
<Scall> e-DIO-t: secondo me il fatto che ci siano 4 desktop environment fra cui scegliere è un punto di forza di Linux, non un male. così l'utente ha una grande libertà di scelta ;-)
<attempt> si ma chi parla di male. solo metterne uno e' consigliabile.
<attempt> se vuoi kde installa kubuntu direttamente o provalo in vbox
<Scall> attempt: comunque se fai l'installazioni minimale non hai due package manager, eccetera... già provato. Ora sto provando quella completa, ma tanto per provarlo... tanto con un "sudo apt-get purge" levo tutto quando non mi va più
<e-DIO-t> Scall, ma infatti secondo me il male è kde ;) gli altri sono ottimi hahhaha
<e-DIO-t> vabbe' comunque queste 'so fregnacce da -chat :D
<Johnnu> ho problemi con lo scanner, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dade_> Johnnu:  che tipo di problema esponilo
<Johnnu> Dade_: riconosce lo scanner, ma quando cerco di acquisire
<Johnnu> Dade_: mi da errore
<Dade_> Johnnu:  che ripo di errore^
<Johnnu> asp riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: quando clicco su Applicazioni > Grafica > Simple Scan > Acquisizione non riuscita Impossibile avviare la scansione - cliccando su cambia scanner però è settato EPSON PERFECTION 640 il mio però è 640U
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  capito
<ffmpegubuntu> ciao sapete che stringa devo usare per convertire un file FLV in AVI o MPEG con FFMPEG?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: una volta ricordo che con opensuse ha funzionato lo scanner
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  vedi qui http://www.pluto.it/files/journal/pj0106/SUSB.html
<ffmpegubuntu> grazie lo stesso l'ho trovato da solo http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/08/howto-convert-multimedia-files-between.html
<remix_tj> Dade_: e' un documento di 9 anni fa!
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: dovrei leggere tutta quella guida?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: non c'è qualcosa di più veloce?
<Dade_> remix_tj:  è datato ma comunque è valido
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: mi ripeti il modello dello scanner?
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: e poi mi fai un paste di lsusb | grep Epson
<remix_tj> ?
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: Epson Perfection 640U
<Dade_> remix_tj:  di base ubuntu usa i driver del EPSON PERFECTION 640
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: paste= Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04b8:010c Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 640
<michelefreschi> Ciao, con brasero cercavo di fare un file immagine di un filmato.  Brasero lo vede di 24 MB, in realtà sono 4,4 GB. In origine era filmato su cassetta, poi con un SonY DVD recorder me lo hanno salvto su DVD.
<remix_tj> uhm
<michelefreschi> quale può essere il problema?
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: hai pratica col portoghese?
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: no
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: che versione di ubuntu?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<Dade_> tasx:  ciao
<tasx> ho un problema, a volte gnome si avvia senza caricare il tema da me scelto ma un'altro, c'è soluzione??
<Dade_> michelefreschi:  sinceramnete non saprei
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: 10.10
<remix_tj> ottimo JohnRossiSmith
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: dai questo comando
<Dade_> tasx:  che versione di ubuntu?
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<Dade_> tasx:  che tema hai caricato?
<tasx> Dade_, 10.10
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: poi cerchi una riga con scritto epson che ha un commento davanti (#) e togli il #
<tasx> Dade_, il nome non lo so
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: poi cerchi quella con scritto epson2 e ci metti un # davanti
<tasx> Dade_ so che le icone le ho prese da gnome-look
<michelefreschi> grazie lostesso, ciao
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: fatto e adesso?
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: praticamente cosi' http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9955998&postcount=4
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> JohnRossiSmith: salva e chiudi il file
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: fatto
<Dade_> tasx:  tasto destro sulla scrivania inpostazioni grafiche (qualcosa di simile) io attulamente sono su kde non sò darti informazioni precise
<remix_tj> e poi riapri simple-scan
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: ok
<tasx> Dade_, si si se faccio così il tema ritorna ma solo sulle finestre e non sulle iconde sul desktop
<Dade_> tasx:  potrebbe essere che il tema che hai installato non è compatibile con la versione di gnome istallata
<tasx> Dade_, tuttavia a volte parte altre no
<Dade_> tasx:  potrebbe essere come ti ho detto o magari un bug del tema stesso
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: funziona!
<remix_tj> :-)
<JohnRossiSmith> remix_tj: conosci pulseaudio equalizer?
<remix_tj> non sono onniscente :-)
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  che ha fatto  pulseaudio equalizer
<Dade_> ?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: è un componente che una volta installato permette di settare l'equalizzazione audio
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: e utilizzare la stessa in tutto il sistema Ubuntu
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  si lo sò ma cosa ha fatto?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: sembra funzionare ma in alsamixer non salva la configurazione quando cambio i valori surround ecc..
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  quindi devi risettarlo ogni volta?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: esatto
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: però
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: qualche gg fa ho fatto una prova
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: ho disinstallato pulse
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: tramite gestione pacchetti
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: in alsamixer mi salvava la configurazione
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  quindi con pulse audio equalizer alasamixer non salva la configurazione?
<Dade_> Sinceramente non lo uso
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  però potrebbe essere che pulse audio equalizer salva la configurazione e prende la gestione dei suoni
<JohnRossiSmith> no
<Dade_> È allora non sò che dirti :S
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: no forse ho fatto un di confusione nel dirti il problema
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: mettiamo da parte pulseaudio equalizer
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  ok:D
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: appena installato Ubuntu alsamixer al riavvio non conserva il settaggio
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: se disinstallo pulse (che è gia prensente nel sistema - NON pulseaudio Equalizer!) al riavvio mantiene i valori
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  questo perchè credo che pulse va in conflitto con alsamixer
<Dade_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389288.0 vedi qui
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: certo
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: è quello che ho fatto
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: ho disinstallato pulseaudio
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  quindi non vedo altre alternative:D
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: cmq ci sono tante cose che non vanno in questo sistema, chissa se la 11.04 sarà migliore
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: così è uno stress, un utente deve impazzire per fare delle cose che dovrebbero essere automatiche
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  provieni da windows?:D
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: mica tutti devono essere programmatori per poter utilizzare un sistema, non trovi?
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: si purtroppo!
<DAMN3dg1rl> JohnRossiSmith, perchè te stai programmando qualcosa ?
<Dade_> DAMN3dg1rl:  dai si è spiegato male
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: no però fare tutte queste modifiche ti scoccia
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: anche perchè così non si impara
<DAMN3dg1rl> Dade_, buona regola è quello di evitare l'ultima release di un os, la 10 04 non da alcun problema
<Dade_> JohnRossiSmith:  un computer è una macchina che computa:=) inizialmente è nato per computare i problemi poi è stato adattato a fare quello che l'utenza media fa con un  computer
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: anche quelli che ho avuto io?
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: con la 10.04 non avrei avuto quei problemi?
<anyta_19> ciao a tutti
<Dade_> anyta_19:  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> JohnRossiSmith, 1010 da grossi problemi in generale, considera cmnq che è soggettivo all'hardware che usi
<Dade_> DAMN3dg1rl:  è anche vero che la fisolosofia adottata da Ubuntu per il rilascio della relase non è molto versatile ad esempio quella usata da debian è + indicata secondo me
<JohnRossiSmith> DAMN3dg1rl: un Acer Aspire x3900
<ileana> salve, dopo aggiornamento ad ubntu 10.10  non parte più e arriva solo alterminale. cosa faccio per far partire gnome?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ileana, puoi interagire al terminale ?
<ileana> si
<ileana> qui sono su un altro pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> ileana, loggati e dai sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dade_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ileana> OK
<Dade_> ileana:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dade_> riconfigura e poi dai un sudo reboot
<DAMN3dg1rl> Dade_, prima vede se parte
<DAMN3dg1rl> una cosa alla volta
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari si è semplicemente modificato l'init al loader
<Dade_> DAMN3dg1rl:  sorry perchè io di solito vado direttamente a questo
<Dade_> ileana:  allora aspetta
<DAMN3dg1rl> ileana, va con il comando di init ?
<ileana> non pare il reconfigure
<ileana> parte
<ileana> provo d ainit
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: computare i problemi? Dovrebbe risolverli. Detto da un programmatore esperto: A volte ci si dimentica che i programmi sono scritti per gli uomini e non per le macchine
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: fare cose complesse non serve a nessuno
<ileana> il gdm non pate
<ileana> parte
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: i problemi derivano soprattutto dalla mancanza di standard
<ileana> nessuno dei due sistemi funziona
<Dade_> ileana:  non parte che significa?
<ileana> mi torna a terminale senza dare segno di avvio
<JohnRossiSmith> Dade_: chi si inventa la USB3 chi ESATA chi FIREWIRE chi SUPERFIREWIRE? secondo me ci prendono per il culo e basta
<ileana> mi dice che non trov agnome
<ileana> esattamenete org.gnome.DysplayManager non o trova
<Dade_> ileana:  IO farei così sei connessa con cavo ethernet?
<ileana> Dade_, si
<Dade_> ileana:  prova a dare ping www.google.it
<ileana> ok
<Dade_> così ci assicuriamo che hai la linea
<ileana> Dade_, si va
<Dade_> ileana:  bene ora premi ctrl+alt+c per interrompere il comando
<ileana> Dade_, cosa reinstallo?
<eveRsor> Ciaaaaaao a tutti
<ileana> Dade_, già fatto
<Dade_> ileana:  io rienstallerei tutto con sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment
<Dade_> NON SONO SICURO SU COME MUOVERMI
<remix_tj> beh ileana
<remix_tj> prova a fare startx
<remix_tj> e vediamo se almeno X parte
<eveRsor> Scusate se vi interrompo, qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come attivo una specie di "stereo mix"?
<eveRsor> Cioè far sentire dal mio microfono ciò che esce dalla mie casse
<ileana> remix_tj, ora provo
<ileana> Dade_, mancavano 113 mb di pacchetti quando ha finito provo a riavviare
<Dade_> ileana:  non ti seguo hai provato se il serverx parte?
<Dade_> come detto da remix_tj
<tonyME> salve ragazzi..
<tonyME> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una delucidazione riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu da penna usb?
<ileana> Dade_, sto installando quello che mi hai suggerito, ne ho ancora per 10 minuti
<Dade_> ileana:  ok
<tonyME> Dade_ che tu sappia è normale che installando ubuntu, come uniche opzioni compaiano "cancella intero disco" e "partizionamento manuale"?
<Dade_> tonyME:  dipende che versione di ubuntu e hai un altro sistema nell hd?
<tonyME> Dade_: sì, volevo installare ubuntu in dual boot con vista
<tonyME> 10.10
<Dade_> tonyME:  VISTA occupa tutta la partizione?
<tonyME> Dade_: no, ho una ventina di giga non allocati
<tonyME> infatti se faccio partizionamento manuale, mi trova lo spazio libero che avevo lasciato in precedenza
<Dade_> tonyME:  allora è normale
<Dade_> tonyME:  devi partizionarlo manualmente io seguirei questa tabella di partizione
<Dade_> 20 G dici?
<tonyME> Dade_: sì
<Dade_> un po pochini
<tonyME> ho qualche dubbio sul punto di mount
<Dade_> tonyME: quanta ram?
<tonyME> 4 gb
<Dade_> tonyME:  il problema è che non sò come farti la tabbella della partizioni 20 G mi sembrano pochini
<tonyME> Dade_: vabbè dai non preoccuparti..volevo chiederti se come punto di mount devo impostare / oppure altro
<tonyME> non ci capisco molto
<Dade_> allora tonyME in sostanza la / è la root dove vanno i file di sistema
<Dade_> ed è il primo punto che devi partizionare
<Dade_> poi c'è la /home
<Dade_> che è la directory dove vengono allocate i file personali , le cartelle dei programmi ecc ecc
<Dade_> poi c'è la swap
<Dade_> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<Dade_> se non sai cosa è una swap
<Dade_> avengo 4 G la swap la farei di poco 1G massimo
<tonyME> Dade_: quindi in sostanza non c'è nulla di automatico, devo creare io le tre partizioni
<Dade_> tonyME:  se fai un dual boot si
<tonyME> una con punto di mount /
<tonyME> una /home
<tonyME> e una swap Dade_ ?
<Dade_> si anche quella
<Dade_> anche se hai molta ram io ce la metterei comunque
<Dade_> considera che la home deve avere + spazio della root
<tonyME> perfetto, grazie mille Dade_
<Dade_> la domanda è 20 G:S
<Dade_> di solito consiglio un minimo di 10G per la /
<Dade_> ma... qui nnn sò come partizionartelo
<Dade_> se leviamo 10G per la root.. poi ci rimane ben poco
<fabio333>  /home nn deve necessariamente essere una partizione a parte
<Dade_> ileana:  ALLORA?
<tonyME> vabbè Dade_  posso sempre ampliare lo spazio della partizione primaria, no?
<tonyME> dico così, andando un pò alla cieca
<Dade_> fabio333:  visto che effettua un partizionamento manuale conviene
<nurra> ciao a tutti
<fabio333> si ma poi diventa vincolante
<tonyME> ciao nurra
<Dade_> fabio333:  in che senso?
<tonyME> a me un amico stamattina ha consigliato di non riservare a ubuntu più di 15-20 gb, non so per quale ragione
<Dade_> tonyME:  si da win puoi usare il gestore partizioni per ridurre quella di win
<tonyME> quindi ho seguito il consiglio
<fabio333> nel senso della ripartizione di spazio tra home e root
<Dade_> fabio333:  capisco ma 20 g secondo me sono pochi tu che gli consigli?
<Dade_> tonyME:  la cosa è soggettiva attualmente dedico a linux un intero Hd da 250:D
<nurra> tonyME ho dimenticato la pass per accedere a ubuntu 10.10 come posso recuperarla?
<Dade_> ileana:  allora?
<tonyME> Dade_: io pure passerei solo a linux, solo che adesso ho alcuni programmi che girano solo sotto windows e mi servono almeno fino a maggio prossimo
<tonyME> :)
<tonyME> nurra: non so aiutarti, c'è gente molto più competente di me qui, o sul forum :)
<Dade_> tonyME:  non ho detto che uso solo linux anzi tutt altro..:D
<tonyME> Dade_: ah avevo capito male
<tonyME> io ho 320 gb di hd
<nurra>          tonyME grazie lo stesso bay
<Dade_> nurra:  http://www.danielesalamina.it/come-recuperare-la-password-dimenticata-in-ubuntu-linux
<Dade_> nurra: dai uno sguardo li
<ileana> Dade_, nonparte
<ileana> ho reinstallato tutto
<nurra> Dade_ok grazie
<ileana> non mi parte nemmeno il reconfigure
<Dade_> ileana:  prova a dare startx
<Dade_> ileana:  sudo startx
<ileana> ok
<ileana> mi dic eno screen founbd
<ileana> server error
<ileana> non si connette all'x server
<ileana> ha una scheda video nviddia
<ileana> non riesce a caricarla
<ileana> Dade_, che faccio?
<ileana> Dade_, non parte
<tonyME> Dade_: grazie per l'aiuto, sei stato molto gentile
<tonyME> ora vedo come organizzare lo spazio, magari lo aumento a 40
<Dade_> ileana:  bella domanda:D quando mi succedono ste cose con gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu alle nuove versioni prendo e rienstallo
<ileana> non ho un disco di installazione qui
<Dade_> tonyME:  ok su 40 farei 10 di root 1 di swap e il resto homr
<Dade_> home*
<tonyME> quindi Dade_ col tool di vista allargo lo spazio non allocato a 40
<ileana> Dade_, altri suggerimenti?
<tonyME> poi divido le partizioni come mi hai detto
<tonyME> Dade_:  ultimissima domanda..perchè di default la partizione me la dà come ext4
<tonyME> nonostante sul wiki di ubuntu parli sempre di ext3?
<Dade_> ext4 è l'ultimo file system introdotto
<Dade_> io preferisco ext3
<Dade_> ma c'è chi mette ancora ext2
<Dade_> :D
<tonyME> Dade_: ok, allora vado a far danni
<tonyME> grazie :D
<Dade_> tonyME:  di niente buon lavoro
<Dade_> ileana: io rienstallerei tutto:D
<ileana> Dade_,  provo da ilrecovery di grub ma come faccio ad aumentare i secondi per scegliere ilmenu giusto, da grub.cfg
<Dade_> ileana:  la modifica di grub.cfg manuale non è prevista dalla comunità nel senso si consiglia di non farla
<ileana> ahh
<ileana> Dade_, ho riavviato e non ri trova lo spash screen
<ileana> splash
<ileana> Dade_, c'è un modo da terminar per far partire il recovery del kernel inuso?
<ileana> terminale
<Dade_> ileana:  sinceramente non sò .. non sono così pratico con la bash
<shadenzo> King 4 a day fool for a lifetime
<shadenzo> ops
<ileana> Dade_, mi aiuti a reinstallare grub con un tempo maggiore di loader in modo da scegliere il recovery mode?
<Dade_> ileana:  facciamo na cosa che la comunità non prevede la modifica manuale
<Dade_> cd /boot/grub
<ileana> si
<Dade_> scusa ho sbagliato
<Dade_> hai grub 2
<e-DIO-t> ileana,  -> /boot/grub/grub.cfg -> GRUB_TIMEOUT = secondi
<Dade_> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Dade_> e-DIO-t:  ottimo:D
<e-DIO-t> [sta la' grub.cfg?]
<ileana> ok
<Dade_> io perchè con grub due non ci ho mai smanettato poi ora che ci penso gedit non ti va
<ileana> e-DIO-t, non c'è GRUB-TIMEOUT in grub.cfg
<e-DIO-t> ileana, si notavo -> immagino sia  set timeout=10
<ileana> e-DIO-t, lo trovo all'inizion?
<ileana> all'inizio?
<davide_> chiedo aiuto la scheda di rete wifi pci ipn 2220.non mi rileva la rete di casa , s.o.ubuntu 10.10
<e-DIO-t> boh: co' nano ctrl+w e cerchi :P
<e-DIO-t> per il resto -> gia' provato co' startup manager ilea'?
<ileana> no
<e-DIO-t> mmh
<e-DIO-t> spe' mi sa che era /etc/default e non /boot/grub :P
<e-DIO-t> si infatti
<e-DIO-t> era dentro /etc/default/grub la variabile di cui sopra...mi sa che quel "set" serve in altri casi :D
<ileana> guardo
<davide_> stampante canon pixma ip5200r wireless funziona con ubunut 10.10 come è la procedura per installarla
<tonyME> consiglio..nel partizionare l'hd prima di installare ubuntu in dual boot, meglio prevedere / e swap oppure /,  /home e swap?
<e-DIO-t> tonyME, prettamente a tuo piacimento.
<giovanni> pastebin
<giovanni> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonyME> e-DIO-t: vorrei capire i vantaggi dell'una o l'altra opzione :)
<e-DIO-t> tonyME, nell'una: "hai da una parte il sistema operativo e tuttocoso"; nell'altra hai una partizione separata per le "home" degli utenti. Il che a volte puo' essere vantaggioso, altre volte meno.
<e-DIO-t> non ci sono vantaggi: dipende solo da "cosa" vuoi fare imho. Se per esempio prevedi di fare il backup di tutta la partizione /home. E' piu' comodo averla separata, in modo che puoi fare qualsiasi attività senza dover partire con una live.
<e-DIO-t> Di per contro, se ce l'hai separata: rischi di trovarti con FOO giga di spazio dentro / non utilizzati, e /home cosi' satolla da essere inusabile.
<DaViDe87> ciao ragazzi
<DaViDe87> come si cambiano i temi della scheramta di login in ubuntu 10.10?
<alblupo> buonasera a tutti
<andremen57> buonasera a tutto il canale
<alblupo> ho appena installato ubu 10.10  su un computer che ho assemblato
<alblupo> ed è l aprimissima volta che lo uso
<alblupo> funziona tutto tranne scheda wi fi
<alblupo> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<alblupo> ripeto la richiesta id help
<alblupo> se qualcuno trova ilmio argomento troppo banale, potete indirzzarmi su qualche altro canale o fonte?
<fil> apri un terminale, e digita il comando lspci, dovrebbe comparire una riga relativa alla scheda wifi
<alblupo> subito grazie
<alblupo> o è questa Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter (rev 07)
<alblupo> o questa: 02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT86C100A [Rhine] (rev 06)
<fil> non sai tu di che marca è?
<fil> visto che l'hai assemblato tu lo sapraidi sicuro
<alblupo> qtec
<fil> che modello è?
<alblupo> pci adapter 54 g
<alblupo> fil considera che le mie conoscenze sono molto minime
<fil> beh non credo se hai assemblato un pc
<alblupo> beh sai che civuole..
<alblupo> ho preso un po' di pezzi qui e lì..
<CoOltux> alblupo
<alblupo> dimmi
<CoOltux> alblupo | iwconfig
<CoOltux> vedi se te l'ha riconosciuta
<Alex99> ciao, mi consigliate un pdf editor per ubuntu che funzioni?
<alblupo> devo digitare quel comando sul terminale?
<CoOltux> alblupo | iwconfig
<CoOltux> si
<fil> Alex99, se vuoi la massima compatibilità suppongo quello della adobe
<alblupo> negativo non lo riconosce
<alblupo> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Alex99> si ma adobe non ce l'ho. uno free?
<CoOltux> alblupo | sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<fil> Alex99, è gratis e con una licenza proprietaria
<alblupo> no ancora
<alblupo> ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device
<CoOltux> allora controlla SE È INSERITA BENE
<CoOltux> OPS CAP
<CoOltux> io vado
<alblupo> OPS CAP
<alblupo> GRAZIE COLL
<Alex99> non lo sapevo e dove lo trovo?
<CoOltux> googola un po
<CoOltux> trovi come fare
<CoOltux> sui forum
<CoOltux> ciao
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<polis> ciao
<fil> Alex99, c'è pdfedit
<Alex99> ce l'ho ma non riesco a editare il testo
<Alex99> devo solamente aggiungere 3 righe
<alblupo> fil hai qualche sol.
<alblupo> ?
<Alex99> non fare cose astronomiche
<fil> Alex99, hai provato openoffice?
<Alex99> si. ho scaicato anche l'estensione per il pdf, ma mi sballa tutto il documento, essendoci delle tabelle
<fil> pdftk?
<alblupo> Scusate non ho capito l'ultima frase di cool OPS CAP
<alblupo> che vuopl dire
<alblupo> Signori scusate l'insistenza, qualcuno può aiutarmi o darmi un indirizzo di dove posso cercare una soluzione?
<fil> Alex99,  oppure usa pdftops per convertirlo in postcript , e poi usi flpsed per aggiungere le righe
<Alex99> li trovo su ubuntu center?
<fil> prova non saprei
<alblupo> S
<fil> alblupo, potresti provare con ndisrapper, che ti permette di usare il driver di windows
<fil> ndiswrapper
<alblupo> lo faccio partire da terminale?
<alblupo> sintassi?
<fil> installa prima ndiswrapper con ubuntu software center
<alblupo> ah è un software
<alblupo> sai fil, quando avevo la partizione win  la scheda era stata riconosciuta
<alblupo> ma non riuscivo a configurarla
<fil> avevi sempre ubuntu 10.10?
<alblupo> non ci ho perso tempo perchévolevo la macchina ubu
<alblupo> no
<alblupo> l'ho installato dopo
<fil> dici che su windows ti funzionava?
<alblupo> no su win  n o
<alblupo> ma non ho insistito
<alblupo> mi sa che seguo il consiglio di cool
<alblupo> e la sposto
<alblupo> può essere non sia inserita perfettamente
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa è a non andare ?
<alblupo> non so, non c'è
<alblupo> la scheda wi fi
<alblupo> o se c'è non gira
<alblupo> sono al primo utilizzo di ubu
<alblupo> connesso via cavo
<fil> Alex99, altrimenti guarda qui: http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2010/04/strumenti-di-editing-pdf-per-ubuntu.html
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, lspci
<fil> gia fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, viene vista ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> che modello è ?
<fil> guard il fatto che su google si trovi solo un riferimento a ndiswrapper è siginificativo
<alblupo> qqtec pci 54 g
<fil> q-tec
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, direi che non hai cercato bene.. .http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/NdisWrapper questa è ottima come guida
<fil> alblupo, installa ndiswrapper
<alblupo> prendo nota
<fil> non è una guida per ubuntu e coa centra con la sua scheda?
<Alex99> fil: sto guardando, intanto grazie. poi ti facico sapere.
<fil> DAMN3dg1rl, hai letto che è per una debian, ubuntu non è prprio una debian, è solo debian derivata
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, il fatto che non sia per ubuntu, non c'entra un cavolo... ubuntu copia quasi del tutto debian, essendo basato
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, il novanta per cento delle guide vanno
<fil> quasi
<fil> ecco il novanta
<fil> guarda speso le guide per una ubuntu non vanno per un'altra, quindi...
<fil> e poi magari i pacchetti si chiamano diversi, e cosi via...
<fil> e poi cosa serve compilarlo se c'è il pacchetto...
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, ubuntu ha delle cose nonstandard in più, se la guida per ubuntu le contempla, è normale che non vada, la cosa contraria, debian per ubuntu, è una altra storia
<DAMN3dg1rl> fil, leggi sotto
<DAMN3dg1rl> non fermarti al titolo e alla prima riga
<fil> fai come vuoi
<alblupo> fil e damn grazie, il gestore aggiornamenti mi chiede di riavviare
<alblupo> quindi almeno per il momento lascio la chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, bocca a lupo
<alblupo> grazie, crepi
<alblupo> si esce digitando quit?
<alblupo> :q
<Alex99> fil: ho installato un po' di roba ma non funziona. o sono io che non capisco o c'è qualcos'altro.
<Alex99> pdfedit mi inserisce il testo dove vuole lui e non riesco a cancellarlo se sbaglio, poi flpsed posso inserire solo testo senza decidere il formato, mah
<fil> Alex99, pdfmod?
<Alex99> installato. ma è grafico o testo? che non son sicuro di averlo installato ma nel menu non c'è.
<Alex99> continuo a provare con pdf edit ma è durissimo.
<fil> Alex99, prova ad avviarlo da erminale
<Alex99> fil: non so come si fa.
<fil> apri un terminale
<Alex99> si l'ho aperto, ma non conosco il comando
<fil> sarà pdfmod?
<Alex99> aperto. grazie. ora provo
<Alex99> non riesce a aprirlo
<fil> no? accidenti
<fil> da errori nel terminale?
<Alex99> no da terminale no. apre il programma, ma poi quando gli dico dove trovarlo mi da errore
<luca> ciao qualcuno italiano può aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu netbook?
<luca> mi legge qualcuno?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Holden> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<seawolf> luca che problema riscontri ?
<alblupo> rieccomi fil
<alblupo> ci sei ancora?
<france> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con il portatile, che non si avvia più, scrive continuamente: hub 3-0:1:0 unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<luca> ciao!
<luca> si ci sono!Allora il mio eeepc 701 si blocca all'inizio dell'installazione da usb
<luca> proprio alla prima riga...
<fil> dimmi alblupo
<alblupo> fil con ntdiswrapper ho estratto il driver xp
<fil> ottimo
<alblupo> sono ripartito e miracolo
<fil> non è un miracolo
<alblupo> mi si è aoerta un'iconcina simile a quella del mac con il segnale wifi
<fil> ottimo, funziona il wifi?
<alblupo> purtroppo no
<alblupo> cerca e trova il mio router
<luca> la kiavetta kingston si accende, parte una scritta stile dos il led si spegne e basta...ho provato ad aspettare + di mezzora ma nulla... sapete aiutarmi?
<alblupo> ma non entra
<alblupo> WPA
<alblupo> il segnale continua a lampeggiare da 0 a pieno
<alblupo> come se cercasse di connettersi ma non ci riuscisse
<alblupo> suggerimenti?
<seawolf> ma luca ,sicuro che la chiavetta funzioni bene e che la iso si stata scritta bene ?
<alblupo> sai spiegarmi la differenza tra autenticazione TLS LEAP TLS via tunnel (default) EAP (PEAP)?
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, togli la protezione al router per sicurezza
<luca> ho provato con la iso 10.10 la 10.04 e le ho messe su usb sia con il software linkato dal sito della canonical sia con l'applicazione inserita dentro la iso...
<alblupo> DAM sicurezza?
<reddos> buona sera a tutti ho un vecchio notebook asus l8400 o provato ad installare xubuntu  ma e lentissimo  e piu veloce con ubuntu 10.10 alternate ma esempre lento  cosa ci si puo installare  un sistema operativo facile da adoperare x noi principianti con le caratteristiche di ubuntu o linux mint grazie
<alblupo> così mi azzannano la banda in 2 secondi?
<alblupo> !!
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, si tratta di una prova
<luca> seawolf come posso scriverti in pv?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq problabilmente dovresti usare wpa psk
<france> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con il portatile, che non si avvia più, scrive continuamente: hub 3-0:1:0 unable to enumerate USB device on port 4. Adesso non mi viene nenanche più. Mi si ferma il boot: (initramfs)
<mimmo> ciao
<alblupo> mi lascia scegliere tra WEP dinamico e WPA WPA2 enterprise
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, hai una periferica usb che fa i cazzilli..
<DAMN3dg1rl> individuala ed eliminala
<mimmo> list
<attempt> !chat | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, wpa
<Innerina> Come faccio a salvare i link in locale?
<reddos> ok grazie
<attempt> reddos vieni di la' nel canale chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, in che senso salvare i link in locale ?
<alblupo> dam, wpa
<alblupo> confermo.
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ma non ne ho di usb.
<alblupo>  e le altre opzioni?
<Innerina> Mi bastava trascinare la stringa http:// in locale su una qualsiasi cartella per creare il collegamento lanciatore...
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, lascia auto
<Innerina> *in una qualsiasi cartella aperta
<Innerina> non so se a voi funziona...
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, tasto destro crea crea collegamento
<Innerina> No no io intendo salvare i collegamenti web, non quelli dei files!
<Innerina> I link dei siti per intenderci, con Firefox!
<Innerina> Non mi funziona nemmeno Invia link...
<Innerina> e non capisco perché
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, prova
<DAMN3dg1rl> dagli l'indirizzo come path
<Innerina> cioè? Path come?
<alblupo> DAMN e fil se non avete altri suggerimenti vi lascio, siete sommersi
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, che problema hai ?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, non parte neanche in recovery mode.
<alblupo> configura wi fi
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, hai una periferica interna con interfaccia usb che rompe
<alblupo> ma vedo che ti hanno assaltato
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, prova a provare :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, path è il link
<alblupo> eh già per questo ho deciso ubu
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ma adesso, non mi da più quella serie di errori. Adesso si ferma a initramfs e non so che fare.
<alblupo> mi voglio rompere la testa su una cosa che non conoscevo
<alblupo> :-)
<alblupo> ciao
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, come faccio per vedere se almeno riconosce il disco?
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, in che senso riconoscere il disco ?
<alblupo> fil grazie per il consiglio mi hai fatto fare un bel balzo
<alblupo> DAMN grazie del supporto
<alblupo> ciao a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> alblupo, np :D
<ubuntiana> buona sera, ho fatto l'avanzamento da ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10 meverik solo che firefox non mi permette di visualizzare alcune pagine più complesse
<DAMN3dg1rl> perchè avanzano tutti a maverick ????
<DAMN3dg1rl> e poi si lamentano che non va...
<ubuntiana> perchè sono stata una stupida
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, il comando per vedere il dissco fisso e tuttte le partizioni
<Cyber_Wolf> anke io ho avuto problemi con maverick
<Cyber_Wolf> xò invece con kubuntu va tutto liscio...
<Cyber_Wolf> una bomba
<valvestate76> salve a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, a questo punto dovresti avviare da live
<valvestate76> ho un problema: ho appena installato ubuntu su netbook. Tutto bene ma in fase di riavvio o spegnimento si blocca il netbook è un eeepc 1001h
<valvestate76> cosa devo fare?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ok
<puccio> <france> sudo fdisk -l
<DAMN3dg1rl> puccio, non si avvia il sistema, come può eseguirlo ?
<valvestate76> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Innerina> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=378749.0
<Innerina> io intendevo questa cosa qua... e non funziona +!
<Cyber_Wolf> valvestate che versione di ubuntu hai?
<valvestate76> 10.10
<Innerina> Lo so che è una stupidaggine, ma salvare i link a tal modo è troppo comodo, basta doppiocliccare per tornare alla pagina visitata!
<valvestate76> appena scaricata
<Cyber_Wolf> provo a cercare
<valvestate76> installato tramite chiavetta usb
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ho avviato la live, ma adessos che faccio?
<valvestate76> quando ha finito l'installazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare e si è bloccato il sistema, ho resettato tutto è andato bene ma se cerco di spengere o riavviare si blocca la schermata
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, sudo fdisk -l
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, fatto
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, le partizioni ci sono tutte
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, paste l'uoutput
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, non posso fare il paste, è su un altro pc
<puccio> DAMN3dg1rl, non ti confondi? stavo cercando per i lproblema di innerina
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, in pratica ho sdb6 lo swap e sdb7 la ext4
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, se sei in live dovresti avere un browser disponibile. usalo
<DAMN3dg1rl> puoi connetterti con webchat.freenode.net a questo canale
<Innerina> Prima funzionava ed adesso non capisco perché non lo fa più... non so se è un problema del sistema che non supporta + questa funzionalità...
<Innerina> sono al 10.04!
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, usa il menu contestuale
<Innerina> Per salvare i link come fate di solito? Copia e poi incolla in una qualsiasi cartella?
<Cyber_Wolf> valvestate è la prima volta che installi ubuntu?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, se con salvare il link intendi prendere il collegamento ed aprirlo con il browser uso il menu contestuale
<valvestate76> su netbook si è la prima volta
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541163
<DAMN3dg1rl> ovvero tasto destro crea collegamento
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541163/
<puccio> Innerina, ma ci sono i preferiti no?
<Innerina> In teoria potrei benissimo risolvere con un add on di Firefox, ma siccome normalmente è sufficiente il drag - drop preferirei farne a meno...
<DAMN3dg1rl> france,
<Innerina> sì, ci sono i preferiti ma non mi piace affollarli con pagine che non leggo mai...
<DAMN3dg1rl> la root è sda7 ?
<Innerina> preferisco salvarli in una cartella apposita ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, crea una cartella nei preferiti
<puccio> Innerina, puoi sempre creare una cartella sui preferiti e chiamarla spazzatura
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, si sdb7
<puccio> li ci salverai i link che nn leggi mai.... occupado un solo spazio
<Innerina> sì, ma non è che questo rallenta il caricamento di Firefox?
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, hai una partizione di boot separata o è tutto in root ?
<Innerina> (forse ho detto na castroneria XD)
<DAMN3dg1rl> dweng dweng dweng
<puccio> DAMN3dg1rl, sembra stare tutto su root dall'output di fdisk...
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, tutto in root
<puccio> Innerina, assolutamente no..
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<Innerina> Cmq chiariamo: per salvare i link intendo dire salvare la stringa http:// di un qualsiasi sito usando il drag'n'drop e il risultato normalmente dovrebbe essere l'immediata ed automatica creazione di un file che apparirà come un collegamento web...
<Innerina> a prescindere da qualsiasi posizione, scrivania o una qualsiasi altra cartella aperta...
<Innerina> questa è una tecnica che normalmente dovrebbe funzionare con qualunque browser...
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, fatto ?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, l'ho digitato, ma è qui che ci pensa...e non ritorno neanche il prompt del terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<Innerina> ora avete capito cosa intendo dire, avete provato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, non è affatto vero
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ancora niente, strano però!
<Innerina> A me funzionava con Windows e Firefox, ed ho scoperto che funzionava anche con Ubuntu...
<DAMN3dg1rl> france,
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi sa che la partizione ha dei problemi..
<Innerina> solo che l'output della creazione del collegamento web risulta diverso ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> ctrl+c per chiudere
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, non lo chiude il comando
<DAMN3dg1rl> Innerina, ti è stato fornito un modo alternativo... se non ti va bene dillo chiaramente
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> chiudi il terminale
<Innerina> In pratica i collegamenti web di Win non vengono letti correttamente da Ubuntu e non li apre automaticamente nel browser, ma c'è scritto il link con un semplice copia incolla, è tipo come un file testo...
<Innerina> ma quelli creati da Ubuntu dovrebbe aprirli correttamente :D ma questo per spiegare un pò :D
<Innerina> DAMN3dg1rl: grazie...
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ho forzato la chiusura...ma adesso? si riesce a riparare la partizione?
<Innerina> cmq grazie lo stesso, vedo se trovo un'altra soluzione a questo mistero...
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, gksudo gparted
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ok
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ci sono tutte le partizioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, tasto destro su tutte e clicca check
<DAMN3dg1rl> anzi
<DAMN3dg1rl> fallo solo su sdb7
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, ora clicca su apply
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, mi ha dato errore
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, sospettavo
<DAMN3dg1rl> sta riparandolo ?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, e2fsck:Device or resource busy durante l'apertura di /dev/sbd7
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, apri il terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi killall mount
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo killall mount anzi
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ok, avevo ammazzato anche i singoli processi
<DAMN3dg1rl> mount
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi se sdb7 è impegnata
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, sembre busy
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<puccio> prova con lsof /dev/sda7
<puccio> cosi da vedere quale processo usa sda7
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, non dice niente. ma ps -ax: ha un processo, mount - t ext4 .0 ...... /dev/sdb
<DAMN3dg1rl> puccio, sto mount è ostinato
<puccio> eh sto vedendo...
<puccio> sudo kill -9 numeroprocessodelmount
<puccio> avete gi
<puccio> scusate le troppe righe... avete già provato con kill -9?
<valvestate76> Ragazzi qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<france> provo a riavviare la live?
<valvestate76> ho installato sul netbook la versione 10 .10 con la chiavetta usb a termine dell'installazione quando mi ha richiesto di riavviare si è bloccata la schermata. Ho resettato tutto è partito bene e funziona perfettamente ma quando provo a riavviare o spegnere si blocca il sistema con schermata fissa
<valvestate76> il netbook è un eeepc 1001h
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, prova a riavviare la live
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ho riavviato la live, ma stesso risultato: device busy
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, non avrai montato spero ..
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, no ho avviato terminale  e gksudo gparted...
<france> e bastas
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> puoi toglierlo dal notebook e collegarlo ad un altro pc con una gnulinux ?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, e come posso montarlo, ci sono cavi appositi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> è un sata ?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, comunque era un po che avevo problemi con alimentazione e wireless, e mi toccava riavviare
<DAMN3dg1rl> france,
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai una periferica su bus usb che da problemi
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari la stessa wifi
<DAMN3dg1rl> il fatto che sia usb non significhi che abbia il connettore tipo quello delle pennette... è un tipo di bus seriale
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, si surriscaldava quando mettevo l'alimentazione e dopo poco si disconnetteva
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ho anche reinstallato tuttto l'ìaltra settimana, ma sono sempre i soliti i problemim
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai un problema hardware
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, sembra ide,
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, se è ide ci sono dei convertitori a poco prezzo
<DAMN3dg1rl> se è sata puoi benissimo fregartene e collegarlo al fisso
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, SEagate momentu 5400.4
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi pare sata
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, si infatti, vedevo anch'io.
<ga> cortesemente è possibile sapere come poter recuperare pw amministratore ubuntu9.10
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ma ha un sacco di pin
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, invia una foto
<DAMN3dg1rl> vieni in chat cmnq
<exil3> france allora è ide
<exil3> sata ha un paio di connettori e basta
<DAMN3dg1rl> ga, vedi la schermata di avvio di grub ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> exil3, io ho un disco sata con due connettori ed una marea di pin
<DAMN3dg1rl> alcuni produttori ne mettono di più per settaggi vari
<exil3> 3 pollici e mezzo
<exil3> si può essere è che sono abituato con i dischi dei portatili quelli osno standard
<exil3> ops sono
<ga> ho provato seguendo istruz da internet ma niente nn arrivo a grub
<exil3> comunque è sata ho controllato il modello
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, è sata
<france> exil3, grazie
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, quindi compro un cavo usb e salvo i dati...ed addio portatile?
<giovanni> #elementary
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, no...
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, prendi il disco apri il pc fisso, individua le prese sata sulla scheda madre
<DAMN3dg1rl> e connettiti
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ma il sata del pc è lo stesso del portatile?
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, identico
<e-DIO-t> sara' perchè è uno standard? :P
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, se non ricordo male però il cavetto del pc era largo appena 2 cm. Metre questo è più largo. e poi l'alimentazione, è molto più piccola
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, non è che stai invertendo le cose ?
<giovanni> °tyrian
<giovanni> #tyrian
<giovanni> salve a tutti
<giovanni> come faccio a fare un comando da terminale che dalla home entri nella cartella /Programmi/opentyrian e da lì lanci "opentyrian"?
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, grazie di tutto
<giovanni> lo chiedo per mettere il lanciatore nel menù
<france> buona notte a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, nada
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, nada, vedro per il cavo, altrimenti compro il portatile nuovo
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, se è sata è lo stesso del fisso
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, domani verifico, il problema è che il fisso è 18 mesi che non lo uso
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, ah :D
<france> DAMN3dg1rl, ti faccio sapere poi...grazie mille per l'aiuto
<france> notte a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> france, notte :D
<giovanni> notte
<giovanni> DAMN3dg1rl, TI INTENDI UN MINIMO DI TERMINALE?
<giovanni> ops
<giovanni> scusa l'urlo
<DAMN3dg1rl> !maiuscolo | giovanni
<giovanni> grazie
<giovanni> non mi è arrivato nulla
<giovanni> !maiuscolo
<giovanni> beh comunque
<ubot-it> giovanni: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<digitalavenues> ave
<giovanni> io sono in una certa cartella e devo lanciare "opentyrian" facendo doppio click
<giovanni> come traduco questa cosa nel terminale?
<digitalavenues> giovanni
<digitalavenues> in che cartella sei?
<digitalavenues> oppure
<digitalavenues> sei nella cartella dove e' il file eseguibile?
<giovanni> è strano io sono in /Programmi/opentyrian nella home
<giovanni> lì c'è l'eseguibile
<digitalavenues> da shell
<giovanni> se faccio doppio click parter
<digitalavenues> fai './opentyrian'
<digitalavenues> senza virgolette
<giovanni> ok
<digitalavenues> ovviamente
<giovanni> aaah
<giovanni> capps
<giovanni> mi sa che ho capito
<digitalavenues> emmenomale
<giovanni> grande!
<giovanni> okok
<digitalavenues> magari vai in bacground facendo ./opentyrian &
<digitalavenues> senno' ti resta appesa la shell
<giovanni> adesso secondo quesito
<giovanni> devo creare un lanciatore
<giovanni> che comando devo mettere
<giovanni> ?
<giovanni> percorso + ./opentyrian?
<giovanni> quindi /Programmi/opentyrian./opentyrian?
<digitalavenues> no
<digitalavenues> no
<digitalavenues> tutto ok, senza quel punto
<giovanni> provo
<giovanni> non va
<giovanni> nessuna directory
<digitalavenues> in k senso nessuna directory?
<giovanni> dice nessuna direcotry
<giovanni> esecuzione del processo figlio non riuscita nessun file o directory
<digitalavenues> che percorso metti?
<FrigoVuoto> sera ho riaggiornato e mi è uscito una finestra per una configurazione di eula dove sono costretto ad accettare....devo accettare e nella prima riga c'è scritto"END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE" ....
<digitalavenues> quando crei il lanciatore
<giovanni> a
<giovanni> non me lo scrive
<giovanni> non so perché mi blocca il messaggio
<miki> raga quando faccio da terminale l'upgrade mi dice che "I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati." come faccio a capire quali sono sti 3 pacchetti non aggiornati?
<miki> grazie
<giovanni> niente
<giovanni> questo /Programmi/opentyrian/opentyrian
<giovanni> oh :)
<digitalavenues> miki sono proprio quelli
<miki> e come faccio ad aggiornarli allora?
<digitalavenues> quei tre
<giovanni> si
<digitalavenues> se proprio vuoi fai
<digitalavenues> apt-get install
<digitalavenues> piu' quei tre pacchetti
<digitalavenues> roba di kernel
<digitalavenues> poi devi fare reboot probabile
<miki> ho trovato quei pacchetti da synaptic, li sto aggiornando manualmente...vediamo che succede
<miki> ma poi che pacchetti sono? a che diavolo servono, lo sapete?
<digitalavenues> K-E-R-N-E-L
<digitalavenues> questo sconosciuto
<digitalavenues> ;)
<FloodBotIt1> digitalavenues: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<miki> infatti....completamente sconosciuto....quindi avr un nuovo kernel?
<DAMN3dg1rl> miki, non toccare
<DAMN3dg1rl> non fare nulla, se tutto va bene non toccare
<miki> e il vecchio che fa rimae li ad occupare spazio?
<digitalavenues> miki se hai una config pulita senza roba non dai repo oppure moduli non a scazzo
<digitalavenues> installa
<digitalavenues> altrimenti
<FloodBotIt1> digitalavenues: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<digitalavenues> lascia stare
<digitalavenues> maronn floodbot qua nze po scrive
<miki> ok, installazione completata.....ma x rimuovere le vecchie image del kernel come si fa? non voglio spazio inutile occupato nel pc
<digitalavenues> miki stai andando in paranoia questa sera? e' sempre meglio tenere il vecchio kernel per un po'
<miki> si va bene lo tengo, ma con i vari upgrade poi sai quanto spazio si occupa? è solo per capire come si fa ad eliminare i vecchi kernel....tutto qui
<digitalavenues> comuqnue sei un impavido... io prima di cominciare a aggiornare il kernel con tranquillita', ho fatto 3 compleanni
<digitalavenues> con remove, clean e tanti altri, ma per ora lascia stare
<giovanni> hum...
<giovanni> digitalavenues, non riesco proprio a lanciarlo da terminale
<giovanni> non capisco ocsa sbaglio nella sintassi
<giovanni> e poi un'altra cosa strana è che non riesco a selezionare un'icona per il lanciatore
<giovanni> che voi sappiate ci sono alcune restrizioni sul tipo di immagine selezionabile?
<miki> io sono sempre stato impavido....speriamo che qualcuno mi spieghi nel dettaglio come eliminare il vecchio cmq....
<digitalavenues> giovanni boh, magari il formato immagine o i permessi sul file immagine
<digitalavenues> miki tieni il vecchio per un po', perche' se tra 4 giorni ti accorgi che un giochino che tanto ti piaceva non ti parte piu', fai reboot con il vecchio kernel e vedi che poi magicamente quello riparte
<digitalavenues> poi vai a capire come farlo partire con il kernel nuovo
<miki> ok.....
<miki> penso che una volta installato il nuovo vada in automatico al riavvio no?
<miki> altrimenti che senso avrebbe l'aggiornamento?
<digitalavenues> hai grub?
<miki> si ho il grub
<digitalavenues> si in automatico vai con il nuovo, ma poi grub ti fa selezionare anche i vecchi, ti da qualche secondo per scegliere
<digitalavenues> ci sono state occasioni in cui ho baciato il monitor perche' questa feature esisteva
<miki> vedrò al riavvio se mi farà fare questa scelta...se sì sarà un motivo in più per cancellare il vecchio kernel
<miki> :S
<digitalavenues> perdonali patre perche' non sanno quello che fanno
<digitalavenues> sorseggio un orzo caldo e mi preparo per nanna
<exil3> sbagliare serve per crescere in qualche modo
<seawolf> we bisogna tenere premuto shift al boot per vedere il menù di grub,in caso fosse nascosto
<digitalavenues> seawolf proprio glielo vuoi far cancellare questo kernel eh? hhhehehe
<seawolf> sempre meglio averne almeno due però
<digitalavenues> notte
<exil3> notte
<seawolf> dicevo,perché con le nuove installazioni ,ubuntu nasconde di default la lista kernel di grub
<miki> buonanotte a tutti....e grazie
<miki> ciao!
<FrigoVuoto> salve,gimp ,mi chiede di esportare prima di salvare in png....
<FrigoVuoto> che devo fare?
<Carlin0> esporta
<FrigoVuoto> non so come si fa ad espertare?
<Carlin0> clicchi sopra la scritta ...
<exil3> dovrebbe essere nel menu file qualche voce dopo salva
<exil3> scegli in che formato esportarlo e lo esporta in quel formato
<gianlu90> salve, volevo chiedere un informazione....ora ho sul pc sia win 7 ke linux....solo ke vorrei riformattare la partizione con 7
<gianlu90> se formatto e reinstallo 7 linux mi funziona aNCORA?
<gianlu90> o win 7 nn mi fa piu funzionare linux?
<Carlin0> gianlu90, dovrai ripristinare il grub
<gianlu90> cioè?
<Carlin0> che linux ?
<gianlu90> come devo fare?
<gianlu90> 10.4
<Carlin0> !grub | gianlu90
<ubot-it> gianlu90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<FrigoVuoto> non c'è esporta
<Carlin0> FrigoVuoto, pastami la finestra che te lo propone
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FrigoVuoto> ci provo
<FrigoVuoto> mi è impossibile stampare il munu
<FrigoVuoto> menu
<Carlin0> non devi stampare...
<FrigoVuoto> si intendevo fotografare
<Carlin0> applicazioni → accessori → cattura schermata
<FrigoVuoto> si ma il mi viene senza il menu aperto..
<Carlin0> ma non voglio il menu...
<FrigoVuoto> e cosa?
<Carlin0> voglio la finestra in cui ti chiede di esportare
<FrigoVuoto> a ok
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-09
<exil3> notte
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<CoOltux> raga un bel tema per ubuntu????
<newbie> olaz
<TheStreetRacer> XD
<CLEME87> buongiorno a tutti
<CLEME87> ragazzi scaricatevi PlayOnLinux ve lo consiglio... è un programma proprio ben fatto :)
<CLEME87> ragazzi scaricatevi PlayOnLinux ve lo consiglio... è un programma proprio ben fatto :)
<Shin3> ?
<CLEME87> shin????
<CLEME87> chi sa dirmi come si cerca la versione giusta di wine per un programma??
<CLEME87> chi sa dirmi come si cerca la versione giusta di wine per un programma??
<CLEME87> chi sa dirmi come si cerca la versione giusta di wine per un programma??
<CLEME87> chi sa dirmi come si cerca la versione giusta di wine per un programma??
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<luca> salve a tutti buon giorno
<luca> avrei bisogno di aiuto non riesco ad installare i driver sul mio acer chi  mi aiuta
<luca> ???
<glpiana> luca, che driver?
<luca> tutti
<luca> ho appena formattato e non riconosce
<glpiana> luca, ok, ora andiamo più sullo specifico? che periferiche non vengono riconosciute
<glpiana> ?
<luca> blou touth
<luca> ati
<luca> e usb
<glpiana> luca, ok, una cosa alla volta. anzitutto vediamo le usb. se attacchi qualcosa non succede nulla?
<luca> si funziona
<luca> attualmente
<glpiana> luca, oki, quindi cosa vuoi installare per le usb se già funzionano?
<luca> sono connesso blou touth
<luca> opps
<luca> usb
<luca> uso un telefono
<luca> nokia
<FloodBotIt2> luca: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> luca, allora usb funziona, per cui la richiesta non serviva, prossimo passo: scheda video
<luca> percati readon
<glpiana> luca, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> luca, copia qui la riga che esce
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541340/
<luca> ok?
<glpiana> luca, scrivi uname -a    e copia la riga che esce. quando l'output è una irga puoi evitare di usare pastebin e incollarla direttamente qui
<glpiana> *riga
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541341/
<luca> portatile@portatile-Aspire-5670:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] portatile@portatile-Aspire-5670:~$ uname -a  Linux portatile-Aspire-5670 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux portatile@portatile-Aspire-5670:~$
<glpiana> luca, vai su sistema > amministrazione > driver aggiuntivi
<luca> ok
<glpiana> luca, elenca qualcosa per la tua scheda video?
<luca> no
<glpiana> luca, vuol dire che non è supportata dai driver proprietari. continua a usare i radeon che stai usando ora
<luca> e la web cam??
<luca> e il blou touth
<glpiana> luca, concosa l'hai provata?
<glpiana> *con cosa
<luca> non va
<luca> la web cam
<luca> non va il bluou toth
<glpiana> luca, su dai, un po' di attenzione. con cosa l'hai provata
<luca> per esempio con google
<luca> gmail
<luca> non si accende
<glpiana> luca, provala con cheese e vedi se funziona
<luca> apsetta vediamo
<luca> sto installando
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=64129.0  per la webcam
<luca> non va
<glpiana> luca, digita: lsusb             e metti su pastebin
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> vabbè
<luca> miseriaccia non riesco a a scaricare il pacchetto indicato
<luca> per la web cam
<glpiana> luca, che pacchetto?
<luca> gspcav1-20061216.tar.gz
<glpiana> luca, quella guida è del 2007, te ne sei accorto?
<luca> si
<glpiana> luca, io ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando. se ce lo mostri magari vediamo di farla andare sta webcam
<luca> portatile@portatile-Aspire-5670:~$ lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 012: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0421:02e3 Nokia Mobile Phones  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 L
<glpiana> luca, devi usare pastebin
<luca> ok
<glpiana> prima lo usi per una riga e ora che hai più righe non lo usi? O.o
<luca> pardon
<luca> userò sempre
<luca> da ora in poi
<luca> che devo fare???
<glpiana> !enter | luca anzitutto
<ubot-it> luca anzitutto: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<luca> ok
<glpiana> luca, dopodichè in un terminale digita: lsmod     e metti su pastebin
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541352/
<glpiana> luca, digita: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> luca, e poi digita: cheese e vedi se funziona
<luca> niente
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541353/
<glpiana> luca, sì, non è che devi insistere continuando a dare i comandi
<luca> uppps
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo rmmod gspca_main
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541354/
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo rmmod gspca_vc032x
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541355
<glpiana> luca, bastava dire che era tornato il prompt. ora: lsmod | grep gspca          e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541358/
<glpiana> luca, sudo rmmod gspca_main
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541359/
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> luca, ora sudo modprobe gspca
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541361/
<glpiana> luca, allora dai: sudo modprobe gspca_main
<luca> che faccio?
<glpiana> luca, l'hai dato sto comando?
<luca> si
<glpiana> luca, se non me lo dici non posso immaginarmelo
<glpiana> luca, ora scrivi: dmesg | tail     e metti su pastebin
<luca> paset bien
<glpiana> -.-
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541365/
<glpiana> luca, dai lsmod | grep gspca
<luca> hai ricevuto paste
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541369/
<luca> fatto
<glpiana> luca, sudo modprobe gspca_vc032x
<glpiana> luca, poi di nuovo dmesg | tail     e metti su pastebin
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541371/
<glpiana> luca, scrivi cheese
<luca> dove?
<luca> niente se scrivo da teminale non funziona
<glpiana> luca, oki, non so dirti allora
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541375/
<OverMe> luca, ma prima dopo aver dato export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so l'avevi provato cheese?
<luca> over dimmi che devo fare passo passo e ti seguo
<luca> sai come installare in paccehtti tar.gz su ubuntu?
<OverMe> luca, ti ho solo chiesto se hai fatto una cosa, si o no?
<luca> no
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> luca, allora riprova, dai da terminale: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<luca> non va
<OverMe> poi prova cheese
<glpiana> <glpiana> luca, digita: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> <glpiana> luca, e poi digita: cheese e vedi se funziona
<luca> fatto non va
<shaky> quando avete tempo da dedicarmi...mi aiutate a far ricomparire i comandi del volume sulla barra in alto?non ho l icona
<glpiana> shaky, aggiungi al pannello l'applet indicatore
<shaky> uffi era cosi semplice....
<shaky> grazie :D
<luca> salve vorrei provare a usare il metodo indicato nel forum mi indicaaho scompattato il file gz in scaricati ma non riesco ad andare sulla cartella da teminale come si fa?
<shaky> luca prova nella home credo sia di default
<luca> come faccio ad installare un file tar.gz
<shaky> i comandi a naso non li ricordo ma c e la wiki che spiega tutte le estenzioni
<luca> lo vedo nella cartella scompattato ma non riesco ad installarlo
<shaky> c e un file di testo chee spiega come fare?
<luca> che barba ninete web cam
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<luca> va be mi tocca usare una web cam esterna peccato
<luca> come si fa ad avere il permesso per installare su root
<luca> devo installare udo come da guida ma non riesco
<FrigoVuoto> ciao
<FrigoVuoto> vai sul terminale
<luca> ok
<luca> poi
<FrigoVuoto> scrivi: "sudo nautilus" senza virgolette
<luca> ok
<FrigoVuoto> se ti esce la finestra con la cartella dovresti esserci
<luca> certo ok
<luca> appare desktop
<luca> ora che devo fare
<FrigoVuoto> che formato ha il file?
<luca> è un tar.gz e mi serve per far funzionare la acer orbi cam
<luca> sto seguendo una guida nel tentativo di farla funzionare
<FrigoVuoto> non sono esperto non vorrei farti sbagliare aspetta prima o poi risponderà qualcualtro
<matteo__> Come faccio a utilizzare l'acceleratore grafico 3d in virtualbox? Ho seguito questa guida, ma quando avvio un gioco mi da errore "Could not find any compatible direct3d devices.
<luca> il virtual box non è fatto per il 3d  ci ho pravato ma chiare guide indicano che non è possibile
<remix_tj> luca: da terminale sudo -s
<remix_tj> e ti apre un terminale root
<matteo__> luca, si, ma...la guida ufficiale di virtualbox dice Direct 3D support in Windows guests. For this to work, the Guest Additions must be installed in Windows "safe mode". Press F8 when the Windows guest is booting and select "Safe mode", then install the Guest Additions. Otherwise Windows' file protection mechanism will interfere with the replacement DLLs installed by VirtualBox and keep restoring the original Window
<matteo__> s system DLLs.
<luca> grazie remix_tJ
<luca> miseriaccia mi appare questo su terminale perché quando provo ad installare la mia orbi cam
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541391/
<luca> niente la web cam no va
<luca> che pizza
<luca> grazie a tutti
<luca> speriamo che trovo qualcuno in grado di farla funzionare
<luca> qulcuno sa dirmi se con wine posso installare i miei driver
<glpiana> luca, con wine non puoi
<glpiana> luca, se vuoi provare a compilarti il driver che hai scaricato comincia a leggere
<glpiana> !sorgenti | luca
<ubot-it> luca: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<luca> sapessi dove leggere lo farei pure
<luca> oo grazie mille gentilissimo
<glpiana> -.-
<Gio12x5> ciao a tutti
<Gio12x5> qualcuno consce o ricorda dei comandi da dare da terminale per fare un po di pulizia nel pc?
<glpiana> Gio12x5, per pulire il pc dai pacchetti deb scaricati dai sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> Gio12x5, per rimuovere i pacchetti non più in uso sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gio12x5> Ok perfetto, grazie mille
<digitalavenues> exit
<digitalavenues> exit
<digitalavenues> exit
<FloodBotIt2> digitalavenues: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<inquisitore> ciao a tutti
<inquisitore> dove posso trovare una guida che mi permetta di installare Ubuntu in un HD esterno?
<e-DIO-t> inquisitore: http://tinyurl.com/28yrykg
<matteo__> acceleratore 3d su virtualbox, come attivarlo?
<matteo__> Ho virtualbox con winzoz...se mi da questo errore, Could not find any compatible direct3d devices, è perchè non ho installato directX?
<e-DIO-t> ...con winzoz, intendi che dentro vbox c'è windows, o che c'è vbox dentro windows?
<matteo__> e-DIO-t, dentro vbox c'è windows
<matteo__> xp
<e-DIO-t> e hai una scheda video con accelerazione 3d e i driver di turno installati?
<matteo__> e-DIO-t, in xubuntu si
<e-DIO-t> mah matteo__ non ne so "gnente" -> l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che qua con driver installati e credo scheda video integrata, non m'ha dato nessun errore.
<e-DIO-t> [e non credo d'avere installato directx dentro la macchina virtuale]
<e-DIO-t> per il resto : gia' provato a chiedere, se esiste su #vbox?
<matteo__> pensavo fosse perchè non avevo installato directX in winzoz...
<matteo__> ma l'ho installato e mi da sempre errore il gioco...
<e-DIO-t> no comment al fatto che vuoi installa' giochi dentro virtualbox eh
<matteo__> :) non riesco con wine :)
<matteo__> per l'acceleratore 3d, dovrebbe funzionare http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch13.html
<DeusEx> ¡Hola!
<mizusan> ciao, ho problemi di riconoscimento scheda video nvidia con ubuntu 10.10
<Cleme> ragazzi come faccio a disinstallare wine???? dal pannello non si disinstalla e al terminale mi dice che non trova il file..
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge wine
<Cleme> provo
<Cleme> clem@clem-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge wine Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto wine non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<OverMe> vuol dire che non è installato
<Cleme> ma se mi compare sulle applicazioni e sul file system... share
<Cleme> clem@clem-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge winehq Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto winehq
<OverMe> cancella le voci di menù a mano
<Cleme> nn mi lascia farlo
<OverMe> ??
<Cleme> ho selezionato la cartella wine.. ma ne con canc ne con il tasto destro c'è l'opzione
<OverMe> sistema -> preferenze -> menu principale e cancelli la voce di menu
<Cleme> nulla... anche perchè wine è in applicazioni
<OverMe> ma che stai facendo?
<Cleme> aspe
<Cleme> sto tentando con il gestore pacchetti
<OverMe> muah
<massimo18> Cleme: ma se non è installato basta che elimini solo la voce del menù
<mizusan> ciao, ho problemi di riconoscimento scheda video nvidia con ubuntu 10.10, (per chi non l'ha visto...)
<glpiana> mizusan, lspci | grep -i vga      che vediamo la scheda
<Cleme> ... massimo.... le tento tutte..... tanto oramai non mi serve + wine...
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> Cleme: se ti dice che non è istallato non capisco quale sia il problema
<Cleme> che ho ancora la barra su applicazioni... ecc. ec....
<massimo18> Cleme: e fai come ti ha gia detto OverMe
<mizusan> glpiana, con ubuntu 9.10 perfettamente riconosciuta. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541429/
<massimo18> e togli la voce del menù (se ti infastidisce)
<OverMe> mizusan, non doveva essere una nvidia?
<Cleme> non me lo fa fare... cmq sto tentando per vie traverse
<massimo18> Cleme: ok ci rinuncio
<OverMe> Cleme, se fai di testa tua ci fai perdere tempo e basta
<Cleme> ..........
<glpiana> mizusan, che c'entra nvidia?
<glpiana> mizusan, è una intel
<mizusan> glpiana, scusa mi sono confuso con il pc desktop, cmq non la riconosce...
<OverMe> Cleme, il modo per eliminare le voci di menù te l'ho detto, se poi ti piacciono le "vie traverse" allora fai come vuoi
<glpiana> mizusan, in che senso non la riconosce? cosa ti porta a questa affermazione?
<mizusan> glpiana, se vado su sistema-monitor non è riconosciuta
<glpiana> mizusan, vai su sistema preferenze monitor e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cleme> mo ho tolto dal  gestore pacchetti      tutte le spunte...
<Cleme> come facico a inviarvi la schermata?
<OverMe> Cleme, non parlava con te
<Cleme> http://imagebin.org/127076
<OverMe> <OverMe> sistema -> preferenze -> menu principale e cancelli la voce di menu
<mizusan> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/127075 e http://imagebin.org/127078
<OverMe> non te lo ripeto più
<glpiana> mizusan, non è che preso dall'euforia hai installato roba per nvidia?
<OverMe> LOL
<mizusan> glpiana, si ma dopo aver visto che non andava, disinstallo?
<glpiana> mizusan, beh, quello è il minimo
<glpiana> mizusan, però devi spiegarmi "cosa" non va. cosa secondo te non va? il fatto che ci sia scritto monitor sconosciuto?
<mizusan> glpiana, tutto quello che ha scritto *nvidia*?
<glpiana> sì
<mizusan> glpiana, non mi fa impostare nulla, risoluzione, frequenza... specialmente la frequenza, se provo a vedere un video lo schermo comincia a variare intensità di luce...
<glpiana> mizusan, pulisci e poi ne parliamo
<Framarchino> avrei bisogno del comando per riabilitare il mio hard disk esterno che è stato scollegato erroneamente da windows ed ora non me lo carica più ubuntu...
<glpiana> Framarchino, attaccalo, anzitutto, e poi digita dmesg | tail          e   sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Framarchino> glpiana ho pochissimo tempo, al massimo mi riconnetto stasera, ma so che il problema è che le mie amiche mi hanno usato l'hd e poi l'hanno scollegato direttamente
<Framarchino> non ho tempo di fare il paste
<mizusan> glpiana, occorre riavviare?
<glpiana> Framarchino, allora torna quando hai tempo o collegalo a un pc con windows e fagli fare un check del disco
<glpiana> mizusan, riavvia e torna qui
<filo1234> Framarchino: porta anche le amiche se vuoi
<glpiana> lol
<Framarchino> ahahahah... quando ho windows mi arrangio basta scollegarlo correttamente e poi funziona
<Framarchino> ma sapevo che c'era un comando... mount mi pare
<Framarchino> che sistema tutto
<glpiana> Framarchino, fai come vuoi, ma io con l'imposizione delle mani non riesco a fare le cose
<glpiana> senza informazioni non posso darti i comandi
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> senza comandi non fai nulla
<Framarchino> ok pensavo...
<Framarchino> :-)
<glpiana> Framarchino, per cui, se vuoi una mano vieni quando hai tempo
<Framarchino> a presto
<filo1234> Framarchino: nel frattempo avresti pastato 8 volte
<glpiana> non ho parole -.-
<glpiana> onisi
<filo1234> lol
<OverMe> lol
<Scall> Come si fa a nascondere la barra dei menù (quella con File, Modifica, eccetera) di Nautilus? Ho provato con "gconf-editor", ma mi sembra che da lì non si può fare. Tempo fa mi sembra di aver letto che bisogna modificare un file... ne sapete qualcosa?
<mizusan> glpana, rieccomi
<glpiana> mizusan, digita: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mizusan> glpiana, nessun file o directory...
<glpiana> mizusan, ok. digita lsmod   e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> Scall, sicuro di quel che dici? e poi una volta tolta come interagisci?
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541441/
<glpiana> mizusan, glxinfo | grep render
<Scall> glpiana: beh, so usare anche il terminale per interagire, e per editare l'eventuale file che ho modificato per togliere la barra dei menù. In ogni caso c'è la barra degli strumenti che è più che sufficente per navigare con Nautilus. Comunque sì, sono certo di averlo letto che si può fare...
<glpiana> Scall, ok, cerca di nuovo allora. io no so aiutarti. se lo dovessi trovare avvisami
<mizusan> glpiana, sto installando glxinfo...
<glpiana> ok
<Scall> glpiana: ok. ma i file di configurazione di Nautilus dove sono posti? così provo a smanettare un po'. quello nascosto nella cartella in home è vuoto :-S
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541443/
<glpiana> Scall, aspetta un secondo
<OverMe> Scall, prova a vedere in /usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-navigation-window-ui.xml e porta via tutta la parte <menu> .. </menu>
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, devo convertire un mpeg a un avi, ho trovato uno script per nautilus ma mi si blocca, potete suggerirmi un programma?
<marcotux> mmm a naso direi avidemux
<OverMe> winff
<mizusan> glpiana, devo andare via un pò, a dopo
<glpiana> Scall, da quel che leggo serve il pacchetto nautilus-elementary che però non è presente nei repositories
<glpiana> mizusan, sì, ok
<marcotux> TheBestNeo, avidemux è abbastanza buono per ricomprimere file puoi usare anche codifica x264 mi pare
<TheBestNeo> mi dice impossibile aprire il flie con avidemux
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, che tipo di file è? lo vedi dando il coamdno: file filmato.mpeg
<glpiana> *comando
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: RIFF (little-endian) data, wrapped MPEG-1 (CDXA)
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, da errore avidemux aprendo il file?
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, non da dettagli sull'errore?
<TheBestNeo> gl no :-(
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, chiudi tutto, apri avidemux da terminale, fagli aprire il file e vedi cosa appare in terminale
<glpiana> !paste | TheBestNeo
<ubot-it> TheBestNeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: mi sa che son tutti mezzi rovinati sti file, cmq ci provo
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, altrimenti facciamo da terminale con mencoder
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: non da errori... mencoder? lo installo?
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, scrivi mencoder nel temrinale, se hai già mplayer ce l'hai già. se non ce l'hai ti dice cosa installare
<Scall> OverMe: ho eliminato tutto il contenuto di /usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-navigation-window-ui.xml ma la barra dei menù non è scomparsa! credo sia un altro il file da editare. comunque poi proverò anche col pacchetto nominato da glpiana
<marcotux> TheBestNeo, si direi che senno o mencoder o transcode
<glpiana> Scall, non te lo ho consigliato, però. vorrei fosse chiaro
<Scall> glpiana: certo, lo so che i pacchetti non presenti nei repository non sono sicuri al 100% ;-)
<glpiana> Scall, sì ma questo è peggio, perchè tocca e cambia delle librerie di gnome. se poi va tutto a carte e quarantotto no ne voglio sapere nulla :P
<Scall> ahahaha... ma tranquillo. Faccio sempre backup io... e poi anche senza gnome so sopravvivere di terminale (non sono un esperto ma tutto quello che faccio con nautilus lo so fare anche da shell)
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: ho già mencoder
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, spostati nella directory in cui hai il file mpeg
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, un secondo solo
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, mencoder file.mpeg -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o file.avi
<OverMe> Scall, ma l'hai riavviato nautilus dopo aver fatto le modifiche?
<Scall> OverMe: sì, ovvio. Stavo per risanare quel file che mi hai detto tu da cui ho cancellato tutto. Provo a riavviare il pc prima? o dici che non cambia nulla?
<OverMe> da terminale killall nautilus && nautilus &
<Scall> è come se non l'avessi toccato quel file, Nautilus va una meraviglia :O
<Scall> oh my god....
<Scall> una notizia bella e una brutta
<OverMe> ?
<Scall> quella bella è che in nautilus non c'è più la barra dei menù, quella brutta è che mi si aprono all'infinito nuove finestre di nautilus LOL...
<OverMe> WAT
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: sembra aver funzionato, esattamente che hai fatto? hai convertito in avi tenendo tutto il resto (qualità, dimensioni) inalterato=
<TheBestNeo> ?
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, non dando parametri ha tenuto tutto uguale. l'audio ora è mp3. controlla con file come hai fatto prima e copia l'output
<Scall> OverMe: ma il comando che mi hai scritto ha fatto riavviare Nautilus e basta, vero? comunque penso sia dovuto al fatto che ho tolto tutto da quel file... ora lo risano
<OverMe> Scall, si solo riavviato nautilus
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 352 x 288, 25.00 fps, video: FFMpeg MPEG-4, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<marcotux> TheBestNeo, sembra ok
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, oki. vedi se ora lo maneggi con avidemux e dagli il destino che vuoi tu
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: avevo trovato uno script per nautilus online che faceva quello che ho fatto direttamente, sai se usa questo?
<TheBestNeo> marcotux: grazie
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, e come potrei saperlo?
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: c'hai ragione anche te... pardon, ogni tanto ne sparo di grosse, mi son svegliato troppo presto stamani
<Scall> OverMe: ok, ora risano il file e ci tolgo solo la prima parte con <menu>
<marcotux> TheBestNeo, comunque probabilmente sei stato sfigato con avidemux, ma è un buon programma, utilissimo anche per tagliare file
<TheBestNeo> marcotux: difatti lo tengo! grazie per il consiglio
<marcotux> di niente ;)
<Scall> OverMe: non so perchè mi stava aprendo tutte quelle finestre di nautilus all'infinito, ma terminando il processo e riavviandolo nuovamente non lo fa più, non c'è stato bisogno di risanare il file. In ogni caso la barra dei menù non è scomparsa, solo quella degli strumenti è andata via! Quindi quel file non serve allo scopo... se hai in mente altri file legati alla barra dei menù dimmelo, che provo a cancellarli. gr
<Scall> azie ;-)
<marcotux> Scall, comunque visto che non sai di preciso cosa hai fatto, io nel dubbio ricopierei il backup al suo posto ;)
<Scall> marcotux: ma infatti, questo è ovvio ;-) faccio sempre il backup
<xfire78xx> sera a tutt* :)
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541443/
<mizusan> glpiana, tornato ho poco tempo però...
<christianp> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> mizusan, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa --reinstall
<mizusan> OverMe, per la scheda video? Avevi seguito?
<OverMe> mizusan, si avevo seguito
<OverMe> hai appena disisntallato i driver nvidia no?
<xfire78xx> sto cercando un pò di atom/rss per mantenermi aggiornato sulle ultime notizie di informatica, free software, programmazione, sicurezza informatica.. vista più da un punto di vista "scientifico" che come recensioni di nuovo hardware (monitor, stampanti, cpu, ecc) a tutto spiano fatto da alcune testate...
<mizusan> OverMe, si
<OverMe> !chat | xfire78xx
<ubot-it> xfire78xx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> xfire78xx: e che ci azzecca con il supporto per ubuntu?
<OverMe> mizusan, allora si, dai quel comando che ti ho detto
<massimo18> ecco
<xfire78xx> ok.. scritto di là :)
<christianp> ho installato due schede audio per gestire ad esempio la suoneria di skype sulle casse e la conversazione in cuffia
<Scall> BINGO! credo di averlo trovato il file con le informazioni della barra dei menù...proviamo ad eliminarlo
<mizusan> OverMe, ok fatto, ora?
<christianp> cambiando il device di output dell'audio dalle preferenze (ubuntu 10.04) funziona tutto come dovrebbe
<christianp> all'interno di skype però non posso scegliere i due device diversi (ho solo pulseaudio)
<OverMe> mizusan, se non ha dato errori, riavvia
<mizusan> OverMe, grazie
<christianp> devo fare qualche impostazione su ubuntu per consentire la visualizzazione di tutti i device in skype?
<NoooooooooB> hello!
<NoooooooooB> i'm NoooooooooB
<massimo18> -.-
<OverMe> e si vede
<NoooooooooB> lol
<christianp> :P
<NoooooooooB> xD
<NoooooooooB> allora mi reputo noob perchè sto con winzoz U.u
<NoooooooooB> ragazzi mi aiutate a passare da winzoz a ubuntu ? ho un portatile...
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<NoooooooooB> ehm :|
<NoooooooooB> non e questo il problema
<NoooooooooB> il problema e che non mi rileva ne la webcam,microfono,casse
<massimo18> NoooooooooB: allora esponi il problema
<massimo18> NoooooooooB: allora l'hai già installato
<NoooooooooB> ehm tempo fà
<NoooooooooB> poi l'ho disinstallato :D
<Scall> NoooooooooB: ma che versione avevi? La 10.10 ha un'elevata compatibilita con la maggior parte dell'hardware ormai... :-S
<nicotano> salve
<NoooooooooB> 10.05
<marcotux> non sono molto pratico di hardware portatili, ma penso sia utile sapere marca e modello NoooooooooB
<NoooooooooB> *4
<zingos> salve a tutti
<NoooooooooB> samsung r60 plus
<zingos> sapete dirmi qual è il comando per connettersi a una rete wifi da terminale?
<Scall> NoooooooooB: 10.4 forse volevi dire :-P puoi provare con la 10.10 comunque. tentar non nuoce, no?
<NoooooooooB> ehm giusto
<NoooooooooB> senti mi servono i dati di firefox
<NoooooooooB> come li esporto?
<Scall> a me la webcam, stampante li riconosce, non ho dovuto configurare nulla manualmente
<nicotano> !wifi | zingos
<ubot-it> zingos: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<NoooooooooB> ah vero c'e anche il problema per la stampante U.u
<Scall> NoooooooooB: per esportare i preferiti: Segnalibri -> Organizza i preferiti -> Importa e salva -> Esporta HTML...
<NoooooooooB> Scall:
<NoooooooooB> e per le password ecc...?
<nicotano> NoooooooooB, se stai in linux, copiati la dir nascosta che hai nella tua home  .mozilla/firefox
<Scall> poi ovviamente per importarli fai la stessa cosa ma facendo Importa HTML e selezionando il file .html
<NoooooooooB> sto su winzoz U.u
<filo1234> si chiama Windows
<nicotano> NoooooooooB, cerca quella directory e poi la copi dentro la home
<NoooooooooB> Scall:  non c'e
<massimo18> si ma se non installa ubuntu è qui a trollare e basta
<filo1234> !chat | NoooooooooB
<ubot-it> NoooooooooB: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<NoooooooooB> filo1234:  :|
<Scall> NoooooooooB: beh, in windows stanno in C:\Programmi\Mozilla\Firefox le impostazioni, no?
<NoooooooooB> non sto trollando :D
<Scall> Nooooooooob: cosa non c'è?
<filo1234> NoooooooooB: ok ma se ti servono solo indicazioni e non supporto ti chiedo di andare in chat al limite
<NoooooooooB> con che nome XD
<filo1234> !chat | Scall
<ubot-it> Scall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scall> NoooooooooB: spostiamoci su #ubuntu-it-chat, che in effetti hanno ragione :-)
<NoooooooooB> Scall:  per la stampante come faccio??
<NoooooooooB> ok
<marcotux> unda domanda, ma su mac serve un bootloader diverso da grub? sul wiki ci sono informazioni per installare su mac?
<filo1234> -.-
<zingos> marcotux su mac serve installare reFit
<marcotux> zingos, forse ho capito è quel programma che crea un menu grafico simile a quello che mac fa se tieni premuto alt, vero?
<filo1234> !chat | zingos marcotux
<ubot-it> zingos marcotux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> boh
<marcotux> filo1234, è inerente, sto solo cercando informazioni per installare su un sistema mac, non è che parlo di cose a caso
<glpiana> marcotux, non mi pare sia ulteriormente supportato ufficialmente ubutnu su mac, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<marcotux> nonostante ora sono tutti intel compatibili?
<zingos> tralaltro il kernel del mac si basa su un dialetto di unix
<marcotux> zingos, infatti, se non sbaglio è una derivata di bsd
<marcotux> vabbeh vorrà dire che farò delle ricerche più approfondite in merito
<glpiana> !chat | marcotux zingos proseguite in altra sede per cortesia
<ubot-it> marcotux zingos proseguite in altra sede per cortesia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcotux> ok ok, comunque ripeto, non mi sembra di essere completamente offtopic, comunque ora smetto va bene ;)
<zingos> bhè in realtà io avevo fatto una domanda su un comando ma mi avete risposto con un link
<filo1234> zingos: nel link c'è il comando
<filo1234> se ti postano una guida leggila
<glpiana> zingos, non fa al caso tuo quella guida?
<filo1234> zingos: diversamente spiega il problema
<laidon> ciau
<zingos> sulla guida c'è solo uno script per avviare la connessione automatica
<root__> ciao
<filo1234> no c'è un comando
<Worldpress> ciao
<filo1234> anzi i comandi
<zingos> me lo potresti dire? sono un noob ancora
<Worldpress> non trovo metodo per connettermi alla ia wirless
<filo1234> Configurare la scheda di rete da riga di comando
<Worldpress> dura 5 secondi poi basta
<Worldpress> come mai?
<filo1234> zingos: ma hai letto scusa?
<filo1234> zingos: poi scusa perchè vuoi connetterti da terminale?
<zingos> intendi questo? iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname
<filo1234> zingos: devi seguire tutti i passaggi
<zingos> ok
<filo1234> zingos: comunque è li
<laidon> chi potrebbe aiutarmi ad abilitare gli effetti di compiz su una ati radeon? Grazie
<filo1234> zingos: tu hai wep o wpa?
<zingos> wpa
<zingos> non credo funzioni sto comando infatti
<zingos> serve la password
<filo1234> zingos: uhm nella guida non c'è nulla riferito alla wpa
<filo1234> zingos: intando controlla se hai installato wpasupplicant
<glpiana> zingos, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi#head-8c2392bc9699142f43f76756338ba81f59a2f402 leggi e segui
<zingos> proverò a dare un'occhiata alla pagina man
<Worldpress> ?
<glpiana> Worldpress, che scheda è?
<Worldpress> alfa :D
<Worldpress> networks
<Worldpress> hhehehh
<glpiana> !chat | Worldpress
<ubot-it> Worldpress: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> irc | Worldpress
<glpiana> !irc | Worldpress
<ubot-it> Worldpress: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Worldpress> ?
<Worldpress> ho un alfa
<glpiana> Worldpress, che cosa vuol dire ho  un'alfa? ti ho chiesto che scheda wireless hai
<OverMe> glpiana, è una marca di schede wifi :)
<Worldpress> wlan0
<Worldpress> appunto :(
<glpiana> Worldpress, dicita in un terminale: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> OverMe, e che me ne faccio della marca?
<glpiana> sempre che sia una marca
<OverMe> nulla
<OverMe> btw mi pare usino ralink
<Worldpress> fatto
<glpiana> Worldpress, è uscito qualcosa?
<Worldpress> no ninete
<Vincenzo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> Worldpress, la scheda è interna?
<Worldpress> no e usb
<Worldpress> mi da problema anche sotto rete di casa
<glpiana> allora digita lsusb e copia tutto su pastebin
<Worldpress> con wa2
<Worldpress> wpa2
<glpiana> !paste | Worldpress
<ubot-it> Worldpress: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Worldpress> fatto
<Worldpress> ti e arrivato?
<glpiana> Worldpress, leggi tutto il messaggio di ubot-it
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Worldpress> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541480/
<glpiana> Worldpress, lsmod   su pastebin
<Worldpress> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541481/
<glpiana> Worldpress, ora che stai usando per connetterti?
<Worldpress> ethernet
<glpiana> Worldpress, usa la wifi in modo che si verifichi l'errore, poi dai dmesg | tail   e metti su apstebin e torna qui a mostrarlo
<Worldpress> ok ti ti incollo solo "lsmod"?
<glpiana> Worldpress, in che senso "solo" lsmod?
<glpiana> Worldpress, me l'hai già mostrato lsmod
<Worldpress> entro con la wifi
<Worldpress> ti incollo lsmod
<glpiana> Worldpress, e quando si disconnette dai dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Worldpress, leggi per cortesia
<laidon> Worldpress, devi incollargli dmesg | tail, rileggi il suo messaggio
<glpiana> grazie laidon
<laidon> ;)
<Worldpress> ho capito
<Worldpress> esco e poi rientro
<glpiana> però che adesso ci debba essere anche uil supporto per chiedere supporto mi sembra esagerato :D
<Gio12x5> ciao, sapete come installare una chiavetta wifi su ubuntu?
<glpiana> Gio12x5, insriscila e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Gio12x5, metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Gio12x5
<ubot-it> Gio12x5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zingos> qualcuno può dirmi perché quando cerco di modificare il mac address della scheda di rete mi da errore?
<filo1234> zingos: perchè dovresti farlo?
<linux> ho un problema non si spegne definitivamente ubuntu
<linux> che faccio?
<zingos> testo la sicurezza delle mie reti wifi
<filo1234> zingos: che cosa c'entra con quello che hai chiesto prima?
<glpiana> linux, cioè dove si ferma?
<filo1234> zingos: -.-
<linux> dove carica
<linux> con la scritta ubuntu
<glpiana> linux, e che carica se si sta spegnendo?
<filo1234> lol
<nicotano> è giornata oggi :)
<Gio12x5> cos'è pastebin?
<linux> scusa
<nicotano> !pastebin | Gio12x5
<ubot-it> Gio12x5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Gio12x5, leggi, c'è scritto
<linux> comunque
<linux> con la scritta ubuntu e ha dei pallini
<root__> ci sei?
<linux> li si blocca
<root__> cis ei
<glpiana> linux, l'ha sempre fatto?
<glpiana> root__, eddai
<Worldpress> we
<Worldpress> mi leggete
<linux> si ho appena istallato linux da qualche giorno
<Worldpress2> aspe ho 1 cliente
<glpiana> Worldpress2, dacci un taglio
<linux> ho cercatodi vedere sul terminale e fare qual'cosa
<glpiana> linux, probabile che basti una opzione di boot. all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub da cui scegliere il sistema da avviare?
<linux> ma niente
<zingos> filo1234 perché quella faccia?
<linux> si ma quale?
<filo1234> la mia
<glpiana> linux, per cortesia, rispondi alle domande sensatamente. visualizzi il menu? (S/n)
<linux> si
<linux> io metto arresta e poi cerca di spegnersi e poi mi si blocca
<linux> XD scritto in parole povere
<glpiana> linux, ok, segnati questa procedura: selezioni la prima voce di ubutnu e premi il tasto "e"; quindi ti sposti alla riga che termina con quiet splash e, separato da uno spazio, aggiungi acpi=off
<glpiana> linux, accedi al sistema e poi gli dici di spegnersi. se sta volta si spegne allora modifichiamo definitivamnete
<Gio12x5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541487/
<glpiana> linux, dopo la modifica, per avviare il sistema premi ctrl+x, ma c'è scritto a schermo
<glpiana> Gio12x5, ok, digita: iwconfig    e metti su pastebin
<Worldpress2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541489/
<Worldpress2> eccoto il dump
<Worldpress2> glplana
<glpiana> sì, plano
<Worldpress2> sotto rete wifi
<glpiana> comunque lì non vedo errori. si è disconnessa?
<Worldpress2> no
<Worldpress2> non gogla
<Worldpress2> dopo i 10 secondi
<glpiana> Worldpress2, ma quindi non fai quello che ti si richiede
<linux> <glpiana> la pagina è bianca
<glpiana> Worldpress2, o spieghi ad mentulam canis quello che succede
<Gio12x5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541490/
<glpiana> linux, che pagina è bianca?
<glpiana> Gio12x5, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<linux> quella che mi hai detto di modificare
<Worldpress2> non gogla dopo 10 secondi
<glpiana> linux, in primo luogo al massimo0 è nera, è la schermata di avvio del pc. tu cosa hai modificato?
<linux> ancora niente
<linux> aspetta ma devo spegnere il computer?XD
<glpiana> linux, dai seriamente. hai qualche problema col pc o sei qui per farci perdere tempo?
<linux> ma che ca
<linux> certo che ho un roblema
<linux> se no non venivo
<linux> qui
<glpiana> linux, e cosa non hai capito di quello che ho scritto?
<Gio12x5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541491/
<linux> la  primavoce qual è?
<glpiana> Gio12x5, è già funzionante la tua wireless
<glpiana> linux, la prima voce del menu di grub che visualizzi quando accendi il pc è la prima voce dell'elenco che visualizzi quando accendi il pc. non ho altro modo di definirla
<Gio12x5> è funzionante quella che sto usando ora, quella che devo installare no
<linux> aaaaa forse ho capito
<linux> XD grazie
<Worldpress2> glpiana
<glpiana> Worldpress2, che c'è?
<Worldpress2> non mi naviga e se fossero i driver?
<glpiana> Worldpress2, boh
<glpiana> io stacco
<filo1234> Gio12x5: be direi che è utile allora tutto questo
<Worldpress2> glpiana me lo fa anche a casa
<linux> glpiana ma la voce grab non sta nel  sistema?
<Worldpress2> chi mi puo aiutare?
<Gio12x5> si, perchè devo sostituirla poichè questa mi da problemi essendo danneggiata
<filo1234> Gio12x5: si ma se tu chiedi suporto per una cosa che gia funziona...
<OverMe> Worldpress2, adesso sei collegato con la wifi?
<Worldpress2> no
<Worldpress2> sono con la lan
<filo1234> Gio12x5: di solito uno chiede per qualcosa che non funziona....
<OverMe> Worldpress2, prova a fare una connessione con mettendo i dns a mano
<Worldpress2> ok il primaio e il secondario li so
<Worldpress2> ma non so questo:
<Worldpress2> dns domain?
<OverMe> no come primario metti 8.8.8.8
<Gio12x5> allora: se funzionasse tutto non sarei qui. oltre alla mia schede integrata wifi mi serve una chiavetta esterna, quest'ultima non va
<OverMe> dns domani lascia vuoto
<Worldpress2> search domain
<Worldpress2> ?
<OverMe> vuoto
<Worldpress2> 8.8.8.8?
<filo1234> Gio12x5: si ma ce l'hai collegata sta chiavetta?
<Gio12x5> è inserita nella usb ma non parte, è come se non ci fosse
<Worldpress2> meto solo il primario e secondario?
<Worldpress2> ok?
<Worldpress2> gia fatto ma fa lostesso
<filo1234> Gio12x5: lsusb su pastebin
<OverMe> Worldpress2, ma sei collegato con un altro pc qui?
<Worldpress2> no e sempr lostesso
<Worldpress2> ma sonod entro con la lan
<OverMe> e come hai fatto adesso a provare se non hi staccato la lan?
<OverMe> *hai
<Worldpress2> tel 1 sek
<OverMe> eai
<Gio12x5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541495/ la chiavetta è il dispositivo belkin
<filo1234> Gio12x5: ho trovato questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=407933.0
<vitoo> salve a tutti
<vitoo> mi servirebbe una mano: non riesco a configurare la connessione ethernet
<OverMe> vitoo, ovvero?
<Gio12x5> ok grazie provo a seguire il procedimento del link
<Worldpress2> ok sono tornato
<vitoo> OverMe fino a sta mattina funzionava, ho cambiato modem, e quando faccio 'pppoeconf' mi dice errore dopo qlc passo
<filo1234> Gio12x5: proverei anche con ndiswrapper eventualmente
<filo1234> !ndiswrapper | Gio12x5
<ubot-it> Gio12x5: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Worldpress2> sono il lan
<OverMe> vitoo, che errore precisamente? e che modem hai adesso?
<Worldpress2> possono ssere i driver della scheda wifi?
<OverMe> improbabile
<Gio12x5> è vero non ci avevo pensato...provo direttamente così allora...grazie ancora
<filo1234> anche perchè non hai fatto l aprova che ti ha detto di fare OverMe
<filo1234> Worldpress2: ^
<Worldpress2> dimmi
<OverMe> Worldpress2, dopo che hai fatto la connessione manuale con i dns che ti ho detto, hai provato a staccare la lan e connetterti con il wifi?
<vitoo> OverMe, il modem è: Linksys basic 'WAG120N'
<Worldpress2> overme si stai tranqui
<dzonnie> aiuto
<dzonnie> è possibile che l ubuntu mi abbia bloccato il bios??
<OverMe> vitoo, quello è un router non un modem, non devi usare ppoe
<OverMe> dzonnie, ???
<dzonnie> dimmi
<vitoo> OverMe: mi dice: il concentratore d'accesso del provider non ha risposto
<vitoo> OverMe ah, ecco
<Worldpress2> cosa faccio?
<vitoo> OverMe e come faccio scusa?
<OverMe> vitoo, ora come sei collegato?
<vitoo> OverMe  un altro pc, con XP
<vitoo> con qll router
<filo1234> Worldpress2: coem hai fatto a fare la prova se non ti sei disconnesso da qui?
<filo1234> e sei sullo stesso pc?
<Worldpress2> prima di chiedere in chan mi sono sbattuto le prove le ho fatte
<Worldpress2> me lo fa nche a casa
<Worldpress2> ci provo da giorni
<OverMe> vitoo, proviamo a fare una cosa, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dhclinet eth0
<OverMe> e dimmi cosa dice
<OverMe> *dhclient
<vitoo> ah ecco! ahahah mi dava errore
<OverMe> eh, la stanchezza...
<vitoo> OverMe, :) ... tante cose! cosa ti interessa?
<vitoo> oddio aspetta
<vitoo> OverMe qualcosa si è mosso! :)
<OverMe> vitoo, ifconfig eth0 | grep inet:
<OverMe> dimmi se ti dice l'ip
<vitoo> OverMe già sunz tutto! :)
<nico89> ciao a tutti
<vitoo> OverMe ora lo faccio e ti so dire!
<nico89> ho un problema con la connessione
<nico89> perché quando mi collego ad una rete ci metto tanto tempo, sembra andare e poi cade la connessione?
<nico89> solo con ubuntu succede...
<filo1234> nico89: ad una rete?
<filo1234> nico89: cosa vuoi dire?
<vitoo> OverMe: non ho capito cosa mi hai chiesto! :( ... Metto il comando ifconfig eth0 e poi?
<nico89> sisi
<OverMe> vitoo, scrivi nel terminale TUTTO questo comando        ifconfig eth0 | grep inet:
<vitoo> ah ok
<nico89> quando clicco sul nome della mia rete mi chiede dopo parecchio tempo soltanto la password
<filo1234> nico89: ma parli di rete wifi?
<nico89> sisi
<OverMe> vitoo, dovrebbe uscirti qualcosa tipo indirizzo inet:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0
<nico89> e una volta che la metto sembra andare però poi non navigo
<vitoo> OverMe si si, qualcosa di molto simile! :)
<OverMe> vitoo, prova a navigare
<vitoo> OverMe: poi sotto c'è un altra riga e mi dice inet6
<nico89> ??
<vitoo> OverMe, và! và! :) funziona tutto!!!
<OverMe> vitoo, si si non importa, prova a navigare
<OverMe> vitoo, ok, adesso dobbiamo sistemare tutto
<OverMe> vitoo, da terminale: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<nico89> sono a pochi metri dal router eppure non mi si collega... chi mi sa dire perché?
<e-DIO-t> e che ti doveva chiede? Il codice fiscale?
<e-DIO-t> ah cazz, non è -chat! Alla solita , sorry.
<nico89> filo1234 con ubuntu clicco sulla rete wifi a cui connettermi e non va... solo con ubuntu
<nico89> chi mi aiuta? ç_ç
<nicotano> !qualcuno | nico89
<ubot-it> nico89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nico89> nicotano ho già esposto il mio problema...
<dzonnie> overme.. scusate intrusione, ma sono al lavoro e provo a chiedervi le informazioni. ho comprato un nuovo comp, senza so, per sbaglio ho installato un vecchio ubuntu e adesso non riesco ad entrare in bios, il so funziona
<vitoo> OverMe: praticamente và tutto perfettamente, anche se un momento fa ha avuto una disconessione
<nicotano> dzonnie, prova  a tenere pigiato esc oppure f2 durante l'accensione del pc
<vitoo> OverMe: ormai la connessione avverà in automatico ogni volta, giusto?
<OverMe> vitoo, no, bisogna sistemare
<OverMe> allora
<nico89> perché quando mi collego via wifi ci mette tempo a mostrarmi il pannello della password e dopo averla inserita sembra andare e poi non navigo?
<OverMe> vitoo, da terminale: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<nicotano> dzonnie, vedi anche qui http://www.navigaweb.net/2008/07/come-accedere-al-bios-sui-computer-di.html
<vitoo> OverMe: conviene uscire dal browser o mentre lo posso usare?
<OverMe> vitoo, lo puoi usare, ma poi devi riavviare dopo
<vitoo> ok
<OverMe> vitoo, ti s'è aperto il file?
<dzonnie> ho provato schiacciare quasi tutti tasti, il bios nel mio dovrebbe partire con l f2
<valvestate76> salve a tutti
<valvestate76> volevo un informazione
<vitoo> OverMe, si! che faccioo?
<nicotano> dzonnie, prova a seguire il link che ti ho passato prima
<nicotano> http://www.navigaweb.net/2008/07/come-accedere-al-bios-sui-computer-di.html
<OverMe> vitoo, cos'hai li dentro? dvresti avere solo le righe:
<OverMe> auto lo
<OverMe> iface lo inet loopback
<nico89> perché con ubuntu il wi fi mi si disconnette quando navigo?
<valvestate76> Su un netbook eeepc 1001ha quale ubuntu devo installare? Ho visto che ci sono varie versioni. Ho provato ad installare scaricando dal sito la 10.10 netbook edition ma si blocca sempre quando cerco di riavviare o spegnere
<OverMe> valvestate76, metti quella desktop, è meglio
<valvestate76> la classica insomma
<nicotano> valvestate76, prova la normale, io cmq su eeepc1000hd ho la 10.04
<vitoo> OverMe, no, mi sa che questo è vuoto!
<OverMe> vitoo, impossibile, sicuro di aver scritto bene?
<valvestate76> l'installazione è a posto tranne alla fine quando dice di riavviare si blocca, allora resetto e poi il sistema parte normalmente ma se cerco di spegnere o riavviare resta schermata fissa e si blocca il mouse e devo spegnere premendo il tasto d'accensione
<Guest4781> su ubuntu c'è un modo per evitare di anteporre ogni volta sudo al comando?
<vitoo> OverMe, raggione hai! ora ho quello giusto! che faccio?
<OverMe> vitoo, hai qualcosa in più delle 2 righe che dovresti avere?
<valvestate76> comunque se mi dici che la desktop è meglio ci provo subito
<valvestate76> grazie
<OverMe> Guest4781, sudo nonva messo sempre, va messo solo se servono i privilegi di amministratore, quindi per sicurezza non è saggio modificarne il funzionamento
<vitoo> OverMe queste cose le ho già cambiate prima mi pare, ecco cosa ho: auto eth0
<vitoo> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<OverMe> vitoo, devi avere solo:
<vitoo> OverMe e poi altre poche righe
<OverMe> auto lo
<OverMe> iface lo inet loopback
<OverMe> tutto il resto levalo
<vitoo> OverMe quindi devo cambiare tutto e cancellare il resto?
<reddos> sapete dirmi come si fa x andare in ubuntu chat grazie
<vitoo> è quasta la ubuntu chat O_O
<nicotano> !chat | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Guest4781> overMe avevo sentito che col comando su basta inserire solo una volta la password... e verò?
<nicotano> !sudo | Guest4781
<ubot-it> Guest4781: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<giacomo> ho un problema con un hard disk di rete (non è un Nas ma è un normale hard disk collegato usb ad un router), il disco viene letto regolarmente nella rete e mi fa creare anche delle cartelle ma praticamente quando passo i dati mi esce sempre una finestra che mi indica un errore (errore:generico) impossibile trasferire file ignora-annulla, io ignoro ma sull'hard disk vengono copiati solo collegamenti, infatti, se
<giacomo>  poi lo stesso mp3 che ho copiato sull'hard disk di rete lo ritrasferisco sul pc mi aparre un messaggio "Lo stream non contiene dati." Mi date una mano per riuscire a fare un vero e proprio backup? vi allego un immagine dell'errore che esce!
<OverMe> Guest4781, in quel modo lavori da amministratore e non è saggio per niente
<OverMe> vitoo, si devi mettere solo le righe che ti ho detto
<vitoo> OverMe salvo?
<OverMe> vitoo, se hai scritto giusto e ricontrollato 2 volte si
<OverMe> salva e riavvia
<Guest4781> OverMe lo so, ma come faccio ad evitarlo?
<vitoo> OverMe, ho scritto solo due righe: auto lo       iface lo inetloopback
<OverMe> Guest4781, per curiosità, ma quali sono tutti sti comandi da terminale che devi dare e che hanno bisogno di sudo?
<vitoo> OverMe, con lo spazio inet loopback
<OverMe> vitoo, ok, salva e riavvia
<vitoo> OverMe ok, riavvio il sistema
<vitoo> OverMe, riavviato!
<OverMe> vitoo, in teoria ora dovrebbe gestirti la connessione il network manager quindi dovresti già poter navigare
<Guest4781> OverMe capisco la tua curiosità ma la domanda era un' altra... vabbè
<vitoo> OverMe, grazie a te adesso posso navigare, quindi per sempre giusto? :)
<OverMe> Guest4781, se proprio ci tieni basta fare sudo su e da li in poi sei amministratore e puoi dare tutti i comandi senza sudo
<OverMe> Guest4781, però sei stato avvertito che non è la cosa migliore
<OverMe> vitoo, si
<Guest4781> OverMe mi assumo le mie responsabilità... grazie
<OverMe> okz
<OverMe> allora sudo su   è la via
<nico89> ragazzi ho un problema con la connessione wifi.... in pratica una volta cliccato sul network a cui collegarmi mi fa aspettare tanto per richiedermi la password e anche dopo essermi connesso non riesco a navigare che si disconnette. Idee?
<vincenzo> salve
<vincenzo> ho un errore durante l'installazione di ubuntu su un altro hard disk!
<davbru> ciao
<davbru> sono nuovo ed ho un problema con un'installazione del 10.10 netbook
<OverMe> vincenzo e davbru, spiegate, chi sa vi aiuta
<vincenzo> :O
<vincenzo> OverMe:  tu non sai e non aiuti!
<vincenzo> OverMe: colpa tua!
<OverMe> vincenzo, prego?
<davbru> dopo aver installato e fatto il login, appena mi posiziono sulla barra laterale delle applicazioni il video inizia a vedersi intermittente
<vincenzo> OverMe: installare ubuntu dentro winzoz?
<davbru> si blocca solo se posiziono il puntatore nell'angolo in alto a sx
<OverMe> vincenzo, ?
<OverMe> davbru, che scheda video hai?
<vincenzo> OverMe: cosa c'e di difficile da capire "come installare ubuntu in winzoz?"
<OverMe> vincenzo, sei venuto qui per trollare?
<davbru> non so il modello di scheda ma il pc è un IBM ThinkPad R40 ed ha qualche anno
<vincenzo> OverMe:  idiota non sto trollando
<OverMe> davbru, temo che sia un problema di scheda video e accelerazione 3d
<davbru> quindi la scheda troppo vecchia che non supporta l'accelerazione 3d?
<OverMe> davbru, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<OverMe> vediamo subito
<davbru> ci provo, aspetta che devo riuscire a beccare le finestre intermittenti :-)
<davbru> VGA compatibile controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<OverMe> davbru, da terminale: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils -y && glxinfo | grep render
<e-DIO-t> abile la siorina!
<OverMe> e-DIO-t, smettila di failare finestra :)
<davbru> OverMe, il problema è che sono in una rete con ip statici e senza dhcp, nella finestra di configurazione di rete non vedo nulla perchè è intermittente. Quindi mi sa che devo spostarmi in una rete con DHCP come prima cosa
<e-DIO-t> OverMe: mappork :°°°sto giro manco me n'ero accordo
<e-DIO-t> si po' fa 'no script perl che quando legge 'na minchiata la ridireziona sul chat ? ;)
<OverMe> davbru, non ho capito cosa c'entra con il comando che ti ho dato.. non sei connesso a internet con quel pc?
<davbru> purtroppo no
<OverMe> e-DIO-t, lol
<mlazzari2> sera
<OverMe> davbru, mmm proviamo una cosa
<OverMe> davbru, slogga dal pc e torna alla schermata di login
<davbru> ok, ci sono
<OverMe> ora non mi ricordo bene ma in basso dovrebbe esservi un "tasto" da premere per scegliere che tipo di sessione avviare, se netbook o gnome
<davbru> OverMe, purtroppo l'unica opzione è relativa all'UNIVERSAL ACCESS PREFERENCES
<davbru> OverMe, SCUSA
<lorenzo> ciao, ho installato dei font ttf copiandoli in usr/share/fonts e aggiornando la cache. Ora sono disponibili per il sistema e per vari programmi (gimp, inkscape...) ma non per Open Office, dove mi servono di più. Qualcuno mi sa dire come risolvere? grazie
<davbru> ho trovato le opzioni
<OverMe> davbru, non mi ricordo com'è ma dovrebbe esserci il modo per loggare con una sessione non netbook, devi aspettare qualcuno che abbia la netbook io porpio non ricordo
<davbru> OverMe Ho trovato
<OverMe> ok
<davbru> provo a fare il login come Ubuntu Desktop o Safe?
<fil> lorenzo, hai provato a riloggarti?
<lorenzo> fil, ho provato a riavviare
<lorenzo> fil, ma niente di fatto
<lorenzo> ho messo i font direttamente in /usr/share/font anziché in sottocartelle, niente
<digitalavenues> sera a tutti
<davbru> OverMe, grazie. Ora posso configurare la rete e poi vedo di fare il comando che mi hai suggerito
<nicotano> buonasera
<Freddy-PSP> sera
<OverMe> lorenzo, se è un tt, devi metterlo nella cartella, e creare una cartella per il font
<OverMe> ovvero in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/nomefont/
<K99Brain> !fonts
<ubot-it> fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<lorenzo> OverMe, sì ho creato una cartella dentro truetype poi ho provato a metterla in font dato che openoffice non li vedeva
<OverMe> lorenzo, come hai fatto l'update della cache?
<lorenzo> OverMe sudo fc-cache -fv
<davbru> quit
<lorenzo> OverMe ho anche riavviato il sistema dato che non riuscivo a vederli in Open Office
<OverMe> in effetti è strano, il procedimento è giusto
<lorenzo> OverMe, infatti, ci sto perdendo la testa :)
<K99Brain> lorenzo, che caratteri sono? magari non sono dei caratteri validi?
<lorenzo> K99Brain, li ho copiati dalla vecchia installazione di Ubuntu, dove funzionavano anche in OpenOffice. E anche qui li posso usare in Gimp, Inkscape, e nel sistema. Solo Open Office non li vede
<K99Brain> uhm, allora è un problema di openoffice
<K99Brain> non della cache dei fonts
<lorenzo> K99Brain, immagino di sì, ma come posso risolvere?
<valvestate76> salve a tutti
<nicotano> lorenzo, vedi di cercare qui nella ML di openoffice http://it.openoffice.org/servlets/SummarizeList?listName=utenti
<K99Brain> lorenzo, boh, sto cercando info
<valvestate76> ho un problema con un netbook eeepc 1001ha
<nicotano> valvestate76, spiega
<valvestate76> installo ubuntu (provato varie versioni) l'installazione finisce, mi dice di riavviare ma poi si blocca la schermata e il mouse, resetto con il tasto parte tranquillamente ma se spengo e riavvio si blocca sempre
<valvestate76> ho provato con la versione sia desktop che netbook
<nicotano> valvestate76,  ma dopo il reset ubuntu si avvia e funziona tutto ?
<lorenzo> K99Brain, nicotano, OverMe, grazie del vostro tempo. Ora devo chiudere, proverò a cercare meglio sui forum di OO.org. Intanto grazie e buona serata!
<K99Brain> lorenzo, http://it.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=utenti&msgNo=19393
<valvestate76> lo devo resettare col tasto di spegnimente, manualmente. Sì dopo parte e funziona tutto ma se devo spegnere o riavviare si blocca sempre
<lorenzo> K99Brain, ah! grazie
<lorenzo> K99Brain, proverò la patch semmai...almeno ho capito che problema è
<nicotano> valvestate76, forse  è un problema di acpi ma aspetta qualcuno + competente
<lorenzo> K99Brain, grazie mille!! ciao
<K99Brain> di nulla, ciao
<valvestate76> cosa vuol dire acpi?
<nicotano> la gestione alimentazione
<nicotano> valvestate76, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<valvestate76> non sai se esiste qualcosa da scaricare per risolvere il problema?
<nicotano> valvestate76, prova sul forum e con google a fare ricerche con chiave eeepc1001+acpi ?
<valvestate76> grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<lorenzo-2357> sera... vorrei eliminare definitivamente la cairo-dock e ripristinare i pannelli... aiuto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<lorenzo-2357> sera come posso eliminare in modo definitivo cairo dock?
<Diels-Alder> sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock
<Diels-Alder> sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> ola
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente in ordine
<lorenzo-2357> Diels-Alder, grazie solo che vorrei prima reinstallarae i pannelli diciamo standard, perché li so inserire da applicazioni ma ad ogni riavvio scompaiono...
<Diels-Alder> ola
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> strano
<Diels-Alder> dovrebbero esserci
<Diels-Alder> io ora sono sotto kde
<lorenzo-2357> mhm
<martis24> Qualcuno sa settare tor?
<Diels-Alder> lorenzo-2357: metti gnome-panel nell'avvio
<martis24> TOR=Provxy
<glpiana> !tor | martis24
<ubot-it> martis24: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<Diels-Alder> lorenzo-2357: sai come si fa??
<matteo__> è normale che in xubuntu 10.10, nella cartella /media/ non ho la cartella dove viene montato il cd?
<glpiana> matteo__, no, non lo è. hai aggiunto voci in fstab?
<lorenzo-2357> Diels-Alder, no
<matteo__> glpiana, si
<nicolas_> salve a tutti, non riesco a navigare tramite wi-fi, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<glpiana> matteo__, magari è dovuto a quello. digita cat /etc/fstab            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> allora vai in Sistema preferenze
<Diels-Alder> c'è applicazio all'avvio o cose simili
<glpiana> nicolas_, wifi interna o usb?
<nicolas_> glpiana: usb
<glpiana> nicolas_, apri un terminale e scrivi: iwconfig          e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nicolas_
<ubot-it> nicolas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> fai aggiungi
<matteo__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541554/
<lorenzo-2357> Diels-Alder, ok
<Diels-Alder> chiamalo come vuoi e dove dice comando metti gnome-panel
<Diels-Alder> poi disinstalla tutto cairo
<glpiana> matteo__, nulla riguardo al cdrom. se inserisci un disco riesci a leggerlo?
<matteo__> si
<Diels-Alder> passando l'opzione --purge
<Diels-Alder> e riavvia
<matteo__> riesco a leggerlo
<Diels-Alder> vedi se funziona
<glpiana> matteo__, oki, ora hai un disco inserito?
<Diels-Alder> cmq ti consiglio di leggere i man quando non sai cosa fare
<matteo__> glpiana, si
<Diels-Alder> tipo man -apt-get
<lorenzo-2357> Diels-Alder, puoi darmi i comandi in ordine per togliere cairo? ti ringrazio molto
<glpiana> matteo__, digita: mount    e pastebinna
<matteo__> infatti in /media/ ho una cartella col nome del cd
<Diels-Alder> io non ho mai avuto cairo
<Diels-Alder> ma credo che
<glpiana> <matteo__> è normale che in xubuntu 10.10, nella cartella /media/ non ho la cartella dove viene montato il cd?
<glpiana> matteo__, deciditi, c'è o non c'è la directory?
<Diels-Alder> 1) sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock
<Diels-Alder> 2)sudo apt-get autoremove
<Diels-Alder> dovrebbe andare bene
<Diels-Alder> con il primo dovresti rimuovere cairo
<Diels-Alder> e con il secondo dovresti rimuovere i pacchetti
<Diels-Alder> ad esso correlati che non servono più
<matteo__> glpiana, se non inserisco cd non c'è la cartella, se lo inserisco si crea una cartella col nome del cd, e non cdrom o cdrom0 come nella versione che avevo prima xubuntu 9.10
<Diels-Alder> è valido per tutti i software che installi
<Diels-Alder> credo
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<glpiana> matteo__, ah ok, allora è normale
<Diels-Alder> io scappo
<nicolas_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541556/
<FloodBotIt2> Diels-Alder: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> nicolas_, ne vedo  due di wifi, eth1 e wlan1
<glpiana> nicolas_, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<valvestate76> salve
<nicolas_> glpiana come faccio a disattivare quello che non uso? ifconfig eth1 down?
<valvestate76> come si risolve il problema acpi su netbook asus eeepc 1001ha
<valvestate76> ?
<glpiana> nicolas_, se sai già che è quella, sì, il comando è corretto, con sudo davanti
<glpiana> valvestate76, che problema?
<matteo__> glpiana, ma se non ho quella cartella cdrom o cdrom0...che mi identifica il cdrom, come faccio a montare una iso in modo che venga riconosciuta come cdrom?
<matteo__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/ImmagineIso?highlight=(cdrom)
<valvestate76> ubuntu su eeepc si blocca al riavvio o spegnimento(schermata fissa e mouse inattivo) mi hanno detto che poteva essere l'acpi
<glpiana> matteo__, la iso può essere montata dove vuoi tu, anche in una direcotry nella tua home
<glpiana> valvestate76, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<valvestate76> no
<matteo__> glpiana, lo so, ma a me serve che venga montata e riconosciuta come cd
<valvestate76> schermata nera ci mette un pò e poi parte
<nicolas_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541558/
<glpiana> valvestate76, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<valvestate76> 10.10
<nicolas_> glpiana con eth1 sono collegato, vorrei riuscire a collegarmi con l'esterna
<glpiana> matteo__, la guida dice di creare /media/iso, tu crea /media cdrom o quello che preferisci
<glpiana> nicolas_, butti giù eth1 e uppi wlan1
<glpiana> valvestate76, all'avvio tieni premuto il tasto shift e visualizzerai il menu di grub
<glpiana> valvestate76, seleziona la riga relativa a ubuntu e premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> valvestate76, ti piazzi in fondo ala riga che termina con quiet splash  e aggiungi acpi=off
<glpiana> valvestate76, quindi premi ctrl+x per provare se va. se la cosa va a buon fine poi si può rendere definitiva la modifica
<nicolas_> glpiana: l'ho già messa down quella interna e ho uppato wlan1 ma non si collega... ora non posso fare down tramite eth1 se nò mi disconnetto da qui
<valvestate76> finisco gli aggiornamenti e ci provo
<valvestate76> grazie mille
<glpiana> nicolas_, disconnettiti, metti giù eth1 e riprova. semmai riuppi eth1 e ti riconnetti
<glpiana> valvestate76, :)
<nicolas_> glpiana: ok ora provo. cmq in generale avere due schede wifi crea conflitti?
<glpiana> nicolas_, più che altro io non so a che possa servire :)
<K99Brain> nicolas_, a occhio e croce possono disturbarsi il segnale a vicenda, direi
<K99Brain> nicolas_, ma potrebbero anche funzionaere
<nicolas_> glpiana: serve perchè l'interfaccia esterna ha un'antenna più potente e siccome il router ha un segnale debole non prende con la scheda integrata
<matteo__> glpiana, la cosa secondo me è più grave del previsto...ho scoperto che non riesco più a masterizzare, ne con brasero (che va in crash) ne con acetone
<glpiana> nicolas_, capito
<matteo__> glpiana, dopo aver fatto mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/541559/
<glpiana> matteo__, k3b l'hai provato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> matteo__, togli i driver della interna..
<valvestate76> scusate la mia ignoranza
<K99Brain> nicolas_, allora la scheda integrata spegnila
<valvestate76> sono nel grub ma il sengno = non lo fa metter
<matteo__> glpiana, con brasero mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/541560/
<valvestate76> come si fa?
<glpiana> valvestate76, perchè ha di default la tastiera americana. aspetta che non mi ricordo :)
<valvestate76> :)
<matteo__> DAMN3dglrl, in italiano cosa vorrebbe dire "togli i driver della interna"!?
<OverMe> valvestate76, ' mi pare
<glpiana> pare anche a me, '
<valvestate76> no
<glpiana> valvestate76, shift + '
<valvestate76> no
<glpiana> valvestate76, senti, provane un po', magari è il tasto di fianco, ì o ^
<valvestate76> perfetto grazie :D
<K99Brain> valvestate76, ì
<K99Brain> ecco
<nicolas__> glpiana: sono da un altro pc ho messo giù eth1 e uppato wlan1 mi sono connesso ma sembra andare lentissimo e a volte non carica per niente le pagine
<glpiana> nicolas__, non so dirti a cosa sia dovuto
<valvestate76> glpiana nulla da fare si inchioda
<glpiana> nicolas__, hai provato a spegnere eth1?
<nicolas__> glpiana: come faccio a spegnerla? è integrata
<glpiana> valvestate76, puoi porvare e togliere quiet splash       per vedere dove si blocca, oppure a scrivere al loro posto nomodeset
<glpiana> nicolas__, avrà un interruttore magari
<glpiana> nicolas__, opure rimuovi il modulo come suggeriva DAMN3dg1rl
<glpiana> *oppure
<valvestate76> aspetta ma come rendo effettive le cose che scrivo?
<valvestate76> acpi=off ha riavviato
<valvestate76> ma come faccio a renderla effettiva?
<nicolas__> glpiana: ho capito, ma il modulo cmq mi serve, quando non ho l'antenna...
<glpiana> valvestate76, nel modo in cui hai porvato le provi, al riavvio successivo tutto è normale. se vuoi renderle definitive devi editare /etc/default/grub alla riga relativa a quelle voci, e poi dare sudo update-grub
<nicolas__> glpiana: penso sia un problema più dell'usb esterna
<valvestate76> oddio è arabo
<valvestate76> ahaha
<glpiana> nicolas__, mica devi cancellarlo, se sai qual è digiti: sudo rmmod nome_modulo   all'occorrrenza
<valvestate76> mi daresti un aiutino?
<valvestate76> ora sono nel grub
<valvestate76> che devo fa?
<glpiana> valvestate76, dici che acpi=off ha funzionato? vuoi renderla definitiva?
<valvestate76> si
<glpiana> valvestate76, no nel grub editi e provi
<glpiana> non rendi definitvo da lì
<nicolas__> glpiana: ehm come faccio a sapere il nome del modulo?
<valvestate76> come lo edito?
<valvestate76> da dove?
<valvestate76> scusa non sono esperto
<glpiana> nicolas__, beh lo scopriamo, digita: lsusb        e metti su pastebin
<valvestate76> avvio  il sistema?
<glpiana> valvestate76, avvia il sistema anzitutto e poi lo editiamo
<valvestate76> ok
<valvestate76> ti faranno santo
<valvestate76> :D
<glpiana> valvestate76, sei su gnome o kde?
<valvestate76> ubuntu 10.10 non so di più
<valvestate76> penso gnome
<glpiana> valvestate76, oki, dimmi quando si è avviato e hai aperto un terminale
<valvestate76> terminale aperto
<glpiana> valvestate76, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<valvestate76> ok
<glpiana> valvestate76, poi trovi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= "quiet splash" e la trasformi in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off"
<valvestate76> ok
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<valvestate76> fatto
<glpiana> valvestate76, quando hai fatto, controllando di aver scritto bene, salvi il file e chiudi gedit
<valvestate76> sul terminale è uscito error: line10: bad flagvector
<glpiana> valvestate76, fa nulla
<valvestate76> line 12 14 16 21 26
<glpiana> valvestate76, digita: sudo update-grub
<valvestate76> ok
<valvestate76> sta elaborando
<valvestate76> fatto
<glpiana> valvestate76, copia e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | valvestate76
<ubot-it> valvestate76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darkroom> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con un errore all avvio?
<valvestate76> scusa non ti ho capito
<glpiana> valvestate76, hai dato sudo update-grub?
<glpiana> darkroom, parla, chi sa ti aiuta
<valvestate76> si
<valvestate76> dice che ha fatto
<glpiana> valvestate76, copia quanto è uscito su pastebin, per controllare
<valvestate76> ok perdono
<darkroom> tempo fa ho fatto sul desk di ubuntu 2 collegamenti che portavano alla cartella del desk di win
<darkroom> ma al riavvio i link nn funzionano piu e mi ritrovo con un errore che dice che non trova le directory
<nicola_s> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541564/
<glpiana> nicola_s, ma son tutte e due usb!
<darkroom> se apro una qualsiasi cartella e vado nella funzione VAI mi trovo nella cronologia il percorso con il punto esclamativo
<glpiana> nicola_s, ah no scusa
<glpiana> uno è il bluetooth
<glpiana> nicola_s, tu quale delle due schede devi disattivare, quella interna?
<valvestate76> sono su un'altro pc devo copiare tutto li
<glpiana> darkroom, ok, l'altra volta questo non lo sapevamo. apri nautilus, vai su segnalibri, e da modifica segnalibri elimina quelli che non ci son più
<darkroom> ho provato a pulire la cronologia ma al riavvio ricompaiono
<glpiana> valvestate76, copia su una usb
<glpiana> ah cronologia...
<nicola_s> glpiana: si quella interna, ma francamente non ho capito perché dovrei... per questione di incompatibilità?
<glpiana> nicola_s, provar non nuoce, così vedi se si danno fastidio a vicenda. digita lspci | grp -i network
<darkroom> nella lista modifica segnalibri nn ci sono quelle diretttive
<glpiana> darkroom, no no, avevo capito male, sorry
<darkroom> solo in VAI
<darkroom> fiugurati
<nicola_s> glpiana: ah essì era interna quindi va lspci xD
<nicola_s> ma è lspci | grep giusto?
<glpiana> sì, grep
<valvestate76> fatto scusa
<nicola_s> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541568/
<glpiana> valvestate76, l'indirizzo della pagina
<valvestate76> ??ù
<valvestate76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541567/
<glpiana> nicola_s, lsmod | grep b43
<valvestate76> scusa ancora
<glpiana> valvestate76, non c'èbisogno di scusarsi :)
<glpiana> valvestate76, prova a riavviare e vedi come va
<valvestate76> sono nuovo
<Darkonz> salve
<Darkonz> cosa dovrei fare per risolvere questi errori:
<Darkonz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541569/
<valvestate76> nulla è ancora inchiodato
<glpiana> !sorgenti | Darkonz guarda qui
<ubot-it> Darkonz guarda qui: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<nicola_s> glpiana: adesso l'ho disattivato vero?
<valvestate76> il led hd fisso e schermata bloccata
<glpiana> nicola_s, no, volevo sapere se ti elencava qualcosa
<glpiana> valvestate76, in spegnimento o in avvio?
<valvestate76> in spegnimento
<nicola_s> non mi elenca niente xD
<glpiana> valvestate76, beh, funziona dal prossimo riavvio
<glpiana> nicola_s, metti tutto lsmod su pastebin
<Darkonz> glpiana: sono dentro una la cartella di un programma, vado per far ./Config, e alla fine mi da questo errore.
<valvestate76> provo
<Darkonz> ( sono da una macchina sensa desktop, solo accesso terminale )
<glpiana> Darkonz, dei installare i pacchetti per compilare, guarda la guida cge ti ho indicato
<glpiana> *che
<Darkonz> sto installando i build-essential
<nicola_s> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541570/
<Darkonz> ok glpiana, ora funziona, grazie mille
<glpiana> nicola_s, dovrebbe essere wl il modulo, controlla con modinfo wl
<glpiana> nicola_s, se è quello, sudo rmmod wl           e vedi come va
<glpiana> nicola_s, al riavvio ci sarà ancora, comunque
<glpiana> stacco
<nicola_s> ok grazie ciao
<valvestate76> schermata nera mi chiede login e password ma dice sempre incorrect
<valvestate76> la password nemmeno la fa digitare
<valvestate76> un aiutino?
<valvestate76> ho riavviato ubuntu
<valvestate76> ora la schermata è come se fosse da terminale come si avvia ubuntu da terminale?
<Paradox23> ciao a tutti
<antudo> ciao
<valvestate76> schermata come da terminale ma nera...come si avvia ubuntu che non parte?
<giordinhon_> ciao
<giordinhon_> c'è qualcuno?
<Paradox23> ciao giorninhon... io sì... :P
<giordinhon_> ciao
<giordinhon_> te ne intendi di c/c++
<giordinhon_> ?
<Paradox23> di C, abbasntanza
<giordinhon_> ok...
<giordinhon_> senti qua se ti va
<giordinhon_> stavo sfidando un mio amico
<giordinhon_> a fare un programma
<giordinhon_> dove dato un numero
<giordinhon_> per esempio 28
<giordinhon_> me lo trasforma al contrario 82
<giordinhon_> senza usare
<giordinhon_> else if
<giordinhon_> ecc
<FloodBotIt2> giordinhon_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giordinhon_> è possibile ciò
<giordinhon_> ?
<Paradox23> hmm.. ok,
<antudo> ok
<Paradox23> si potrebbe usare il getchar per prendere l'input e trasformarlo in stringa
<Paradox23> poi con un algoritmo si può invertire facilmente l'ordine della stringa
<giordinhon_> mmmhhh capito
<Paradox23> se però ti sere il numero come int, questo non va bene
<Paradox23> nel senso, se poi devi fare dei conti matematici sul numero non credo che sia accettabile
<giordinhon_> vabbè ora è tardi e non mi va nemmeno di perdeci più di tanto la testa
<giordinhon_> nono
<K99Brain> giordinhon_, masta giocare col mod, ma non è questo il canale giusto per parlarne
<K99Brain> !chat | giordinhon_
<ubot-it> giordinhon_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordinhon_> solo che lo trasformi al contrario
<DAMN3dg1rl> cena, a dopo
<Paradox23> allora dovrebbe funzionare.. il comando getchar prende ogni cosa che dgt in input e lo trasforma in un carattere
<Paradox23> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<giordinhon_> capito
<giordinhon_> be pure io vado a cenare
<Paradox23> vado pure io...
<Paradox23> ci sentiamo
<giordinhon_> grazie mille per il consiglio
<giordinhon_> penso k dmn
<Paradox23> di nulla
<Paradox23> sempre a disposizione
<giordinhon_> c perderò un pò di tempo su ciò
<giordinhon_> siccome non ho mai ninte da fare
<Paradox23> hahaha...giusto...
<Paradox23> okidokey...buona cena a tutti, ciao ciao
<giordinhon_> grazie pure a te buona cena
<giordinhon_> ciao a tutti
<valvestate76> chi sa darmi una mano?
<valvestate76> ho un netbook eeepc 1001ha
<antudo> io no
<valvestate76> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 e prima ancora la versione netbook tutto va liscio fino alla fine dell'installazione
<valvestate76> quando mi chiede di riavviare si blocca. resetto con il tasto d'accensione e parte. tutto funziona perfettamente ma se riavvio e spengo si blocca la schermata
<jester-> sera
<matteo__> con xubuntu 10.10 64 bit non riesco a masterizzare.
<matteo__> mi monta i cd in automatico, ma quando devo masterizzare qualche cosa, mi va in crash brasero(ho provato anche acetone) dandomi questo errore: ** (brasero:3332): WARNING **: Failed to inhibit the system from suspending: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<matteo__> Segmentation fault
<K99Brain> matteo__, strano.. sembra n bug
<K99Brain> matteo__, prova a usare k3b
<K99Brain> che è pure migliore
<K99Brain> anche se è per kde
<matteo__> K99Brain, strano si, anche perchè nella cartela /media/ non ho cdrom e cdrom0 come avevo con le versioni di xubuntu precedenti
<K99Brain> matteo__, normale, l'hanno tolti
<K99Brain> matteo__, si creano al volo quando metti un cd
<matteo__> K99Brain, allora come faccio a montare una iso in modo tale che mi venga riconosciuta come cd?
<K99Brain> matteo__, sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop nomefile.iso /media/iso
<K99Brain> matteo__, da terminale tutto si fa :)
<matteo__> ;)
<marco__> xdcc list #2009
<K99Brain> !list | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<valvestate76> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO
<valvestate76> PROBLEMA NETBOOK EEEPC1001HA
<matteo__> K99Brain, anche se non è iso ma mdf funziona?
<valvestate76> chi mi aiuta?
<K99Brain> matteo__, uhm, forse no.... non lo so
<K99Brain> matteo__, mdf che formato è?
<matteo__> K99Brain, adesso provo :)
<matteo__> K99Brain, è l'immagine di un gioco, l'ho scaricata così. E da li ho scoperto tutti sti probblemi che ho.
<K99Brain> matteo__, mdf non lo conosco, se è una immagine di un qualch formato proprietario montarla con un semplice -o loop non credo che funzioni... bisogna capire che tipo di immagine è
<leonessa> ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> cena, a dopo
<leonessa> qno puo' aiutarmi? come faccio ad avere nuovamente tutte le icone sul pannello in alto?
<frimind> le hai tolte manualmente?
<leonessa> no, erroneamente devo aver cliccato su sospendi invece di arresta sistema
<frimind> e una volta riaperto non le hai piu? hai riavviato?
<jester-> leonessa: ti conviene rinominare le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<jester-> poi esci e rientra
<jester-> cosi torni a default
<leonessa> si ho provato ma qdo riaccendo non c'e' nulla
<leonessa> non ho capito cosa devo fare..
<jester-> leonessa: se le rinomini torni a default
<jester-> leonessa: apri nautilus
<jester-> leonessa: batti contro+h
<jester-> control-h
<leonessa> ok fatto
<jester-> e vedi i file nascosti+vai su quelle carttelle, destro e rinomina, aggiungi un .bak
<antudo> salve
<leonessa> scusa ma non ho capito nulla!!
<leonessa> facendo control h si e' aperta la cronologia
<antudo> si
<jester-> leonessa: menu visualizza-->visualizza file nascosti
<jester-> leonessa: nautilus=cartella home nè
<luca> Buonasera a tutti. Scusatemi ho un problema: quando avvio il netbook con l'alimentazione a batteria lo schermo è molto scuro ed è faticosissimo lavorarci, mi hanno consigliato di cambiare la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash” e di farla diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor". E' giusto?
<leonessa> scusa ma non ho capito cosa devo fare!
<leonessa> se ripristino tutto dici che e' possibile??
<luca> praticamente mi consigliano di modificare il file : /etc/defaults/grub. E' giusto?
<valvestate76> salve a tutti
<valvestate76> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<luca> Nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> <jester-> leonessa: ti conviene rinominare le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<leonessa> anche a me io non ho capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> leonessa: sono nascoste
<leonessa> jester ma non ho capito dove devo cliccare
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti: qualcuno può darmi una dritta su di un server di posta neo installato? Ho dovecot, postfix e roundcube. Riesco a loggarmi su roundcube ed a inviare posta ad un indirizzo gmail ma NON ricevo nulla, nè via imap nè fisicamente nella directory sul server dove dovrebbe finire. Se invio a me stesso via imap, la mail appare nella dir ma non nella posta ricevuta di roundcube. Come posso capire dove si inceppa la trasmissione?
<valvestate76> ho un netbook eeepc 1001ha. Ho installato la versione 10.10 e prima ancora ho provato con la versione netbook ma entrambi mi danno lo stesso problema, ovvero, finita l'installazione mi chiede di riavviare ma si blocca schermo e mouse. Al riavvio (con il tasto d'accensione) tutto parte bene ma se spengo o riavvio si blocca
<Feroce> il server è un ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
<jester-> luca: non so se è giusto ma provare no costa niente
<Marty139> ciao
<steph7> ciao
<luca> ok allora provo
<jester-> !qualcuno | valvestate76
<ubot-it> valvestate76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marty139> volevo avere un'informazione su un comando da Shell per chiudere una sessione Gnome di un altro utente collegato localmente
<jester-> luca: sudo update-grub dopo la modifica
<luca> ok grazie
<leonessa> jester mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> leonessa: apri sto cacchio di cartella home
<jester-> sta in risorse
<leonessa> ok fatto
<jester-> leonessa: batti control e h assieme
<leonessa> ok fatto
<Feroce> magari qualcuno che mi sappia dire se devo smatettare in dovecot o in postfix?
<fuser80> ciao chi può darmi una mano con l'internet key?son riuscito ad installarla, ma quando vado a connettermi mi da rete gsm disconnesso e non mi da la rete hsdpa,come posso risolvere?
<jester-> leonessa: .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd  le vedi?
<leonessa> si
<jester-> fuser80: solo Aizram è pratica del caso
<jester-> leonessa: clicca destro, riomina e aggiungi un .bak
<fuser80> ok, c'è?
<jester-> rinomina*
<jester-> c'è ma la ripund minga
<fuser80> Aizram :ciao chi puòi darmi una mano con l'internet key?son riuscito ad installarla, ma quando vado a connettermi mi da rete gsm disconnesso e non mi da la rete hsdpa,come posso risolvere?
<jester-> fuser80: sempre che la hsdpa sia disponibile, il cellofono la rileva?
<jester-> leonessa: alura?
<K99Brain> fuser80, che chiavetta è?
<fuser80> cellofono?...quando avevo windos me la dava sempre con ubuntu no
<valvestate76> ho un netbook eeepc 1001ha. Ho installato la versione 10.10 e prima ancora ho provato con la versione netbook ma entrambi mi danno lo stesso problema, ovvero, finita l'installazione mi chiede di riavviare ma si blocca schermo e mouse. Al riavvio (con il tasto d'accensione) tutto parte bene ma se spengo o riavvio si blocca
<jester-> fuser80: nel senso che non c'è la banda hai voglia di collegarti
<fuser80> huawei k3715
<jester-> i provider sono delle bottane
<fuser80> almeno sul gsm dovrebbe connettersi
<K99Brain> fuser80, che versione di ubuntu?
<fuser80> 10.04
<leonessa> allora ho aggiunto al nome es. .gnome2.bak e cosi per tutti gli altri va bene?
<Marty139> Buona sera. Qualcuno sa per caso come si può terminare una sessione Gnome di un utente attraverso Shell? Che linea di comando devo digitare? Grazie
<jester-> leonessa: si, se hai fatto termina la sessione e rientra
<leonessa> ok ora provo
<Scall> come si fa a nascondere la barra di stato nel file manager di Kubuntu, Dolphin?
<jester-> Scall: a occhio dal menu visualizza
<fuser80> k99brain 10.04
<K99Brain> fuser80, si si, avevo letto
<K99Brain> fuser80, sto cercando info, ma da quello che trovo la chiavetta dovrebbe andare senza problemi con NM
<fuser80> scusami
<fuser80> "NM"? cioè?
<Scall> jester: ho appena chiuso la live di Kubuntu, ma prima avevo perso un bel po' di minuti nel cercare di farlo... non credo sia nel menu Visualizza sennò me ne sarai accorto ;-) Non c'è una cosa tipo "gconf-editor" su KDE per modificare tutte ma propio tutte le impostazioni del file manager Dolphin?
<K99Brain> fuser80, prova a installare il pacchetto usb-modeswitch
<K99Brain> fuser80, NM = Network Manager
<Marty139> Ciao m8
<jester-> Scall: conosco kde solo di vista
<fuser80> da dove lo scarico?
<K99Brain> fuser80, potresti anche provare a connetterti un po' piu manualmente, usando gnome-ppp
<K99Brain> (da installare)
<K99Brain> oppure wvdial
<K99Brain> (da installare)
<K99Brain> fuser80, tutti programmi che trovi nei repo (applicazioni > ubuntu software center)
<fuser80> si da lànon parte ed alle volte neppure la riconosce, su gnome-ppp mi dovresti guidare non son pratico
<Marty139> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno sa per caso come si può terminare una sessione Gnome di un utente attraverso Shell? Che linea di comando devo digitare? Grazie
<Scall> Chi usa KDE sa dirmi se effettivamente c'è un metodo per nascondere la barra di stato del gestore file Dolphin? non posso credere che sia così poco personalizzabile :-O
<fuser80> scaricato gnome-ppp e pure lelibrerie
<K99Brain> fuser80, apri gnome-ppp e clicca su configura. il mode è /dev/ttyUSB0, metti modem usb e come numero di telefono *99#
<jester-> Scall: setting-->configure tollbar
<K99Brain> fuser80, username e password metti qualcosa a caso
<jester-> metti wlagnocca
<jester-> chemagari funza meglio
<Marco___> mi linkate la guida wine?
<K99Brain> lol
<jester-> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Marco___> grazie
<K99Brain> !wine | Marco___
<ubot-it> Marco___: please see above
<Scall> jester-: ok quando faccio ripartire la live di kubuntu provo, anche se mi sembra di aver già provato da la
<fuser80> toni o impulsi?
<K99Brain> toni
<Marty139> Buona sera. Qualcuno riesce a leggermi?
<wablo> ciao a tutti
<wablo> ciao Marty139
<Marty139> Ciao wablo
<Scall> jester-: invece sai dirmi come nascondere (o eliminare, è indifferente) la barra dei menù (dove c'è scritto File, Modifica, etc...) di Nautilus?
<Marty139> Wablo mi puoi aiutare?
<wablo> se posso..dimmi tutto
<wablo> ciao Aizram
<Aizram> ciao wablo :)
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti
<Marty139> Sai per caso come si può terminare una sessione Gnome di un utente attraverso Shell? Che linea di comando devo digitare?
<Panaclerio_> DAMN3dg1rl, ci sei?
<fuser80> nulla,non si connette mi dice Non è stato trovato nessun modem nel sistema
<DAMN3dg1rl> Panaclerio_, btw
<wablo> Marty139 non lo so
<valvestate76> salve ho un netbook asus eeepc 1001ha ho installato la versione 10.10 ma da un problema al riavvio o spegnimento si blocca la schermata e il mouse come posso fare?
<Marty139> Ok, grazie lo stesso wablo :-)
<Panaclerio_> DAMN3dg1rl, ieri sera mi avevi dato una mano con l'hd del portatile. Ho comprato un interfaccia usb-sata, ma non riesce a leggerlo neanche questo notebook
<wablo> vediamo se risponde qualcuno che ti può aiutare
<DAMN3dg1rl> Panaclerio_, nemmeno come unità esterna ?
<Marty139> sono qua da un quarto d'ora... :-)
<leonessa> jester ok sono riuscita!! grazie!!!
<Panaclerio_> DAMN3dg1rl, no, niente
<leonessa> ma alla fine cosa ho combinato??
<DAMN3dg1rl> Panaclerio_, provare con il fisso no ?
<Scall> Marty139: io so come spegnere (sudo shutdown -h now) o riavviare (sudo shutdown -r now; oppure sudo reboot) se ti può essere utile, come terminare sessione gnome di un utente ancora non l'ho imparato :-(
<Panaclerio_> DAMN3dg1rl, ma per provare a riparare la partizione con testdisk
<Panaclerio_> ?
<wablo> Marty139 se sei loggata se digiti logout termina la sessione
<Marty139> Grazie wablo e grazie anche a Scall. Intanto provo così... :-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> Panaclerio_, potresti provare...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma non credo che sia quello
<Marco___> non riesco ad installare 1 software per windows con wine. clickando sul .exe e clickando 'apri con wine', viene fuori il seguente messaggio: "The file '/home/lino-home/Scrivania/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit." come posso risolvere?
<Marty139> Ciao a tutti
<leonessa> jester ci sei?
<K99Brain> Marco___, chmod +x /home/lino-home/Scrivania/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe
<DAMN3dg1rl> Marco___, tasto destro sul file
<DAMN3dg1rl> proprietà marca come eseguibile
<K99Brain> Marco___, tuttavia mi pare difficile che il tomtom home funga con wine
<DAMN3dg1rl> o come K99Brain se lo vuoi fare da terminale
<Scall> Marco___: (se utilizzi GNOME) tasto destro sul file -> Permessi -> Consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma
<valvestate76> salve ho un netbook asus eeepc 1001ha ho installato la versione 10.10 tutto va bene ma da un problema al riavvio, sospensione o spegnimento si blocca la schermata e il mouse come posso fare?
<Marco___> c è qualcuno?
<Scall> Marco___: comunque facendo una ricerca su wine puoi vedere i programmi che funzionano
<ubuntu> ciao, il pc non mi parte più mi fa avanti e indietro dal boot. può essere si è rotto grub ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ahaha
<ubuntu> mi aiutereste a reinstallarlo ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non è che ti si è rotto un dito ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu, by the way, avvia da live
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi accedi a questo chan tramite webchat.freenode.net e iniziamo la procedura
<valvestate76> cosa è il quiet splash?
<DAMN3dg1rl> valvestate76, quell'immagine che ti compare quando si carica ubuntu, con la barra d avanzamento
<DAMN3dg1rl> se togli splash vedi l'avvio testuale è molto carino
<valvestate76> e l'acpi?
<leonessa> grazie dell'aiuto jester
<DAMN3dg1rl> è l'insieme di programmi che gestiscono alimentazione illuminazione etc sui portatili
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi wikipedia
<valvestate76> potrebbe essere la causa del fatto che il netbook non riavvia?
<ubuntu> sono in live
<ubuntu> il pc non parte
<ubuntu> DAMN3dg1rl, e poi ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu, fdisk -l
<DAMN3dg1rl> pastalo
<ubuntu>  non me lo carica
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> come faccio
<fuser80_> k99Brain mi aiuti?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu, apri il terminale, e scrivi quella cosa
<K99Brain> fuser80_, a che punto stai? hai provato a connetterti con gnome-ppp?
<DAMN3dg1rl> semplice no ? D:
<ubuntu> credo di avere una connessione con una chiavetta lentissima
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi passalo su pastebin.org e dai il link
<fuser80_> si nulla non mi trova il modem lo vede come storege
<fuser80_> come faccio a smontarla?
<valvestate76> ho tolto il quiet splash ora come faccio a applicare al grub
<valvestate76> qual'è la riga di comando?
<ubuntu> DAMN3dg1rl, ma n on possiamo da qui ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> valvestate76, sudo update-grub
<valvestate76> grazie
<fuser80_> http://imagebin.org/127154
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu, quanto è grande ?
<fuser80_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541613/
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai in modo che stia su tutta la riga, togliendo i "quadratini che vedrai
<valvestate76> ma non esiste un modo per fare un debug completo di ubuntu?
<valvestate76> tutto va bene ma al riavvio o spegnimento si blocca e non riesco a capire cosa è che non va
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541616/
<fuser80_> k99brain hai visto?
<K99Brain> fuser80_, hai provato semplicemente a fare l'eject del dispositivo che ti compare sulla scrivania?
<K99Brain> fuser80_, dopo di che prova a usare il NM
<ubuntu> cosa ?
<fuser80_> ok ora vedo
<ubuntu> DAMN3dg1rl, cosa
<K99Brain> fuser80_, bello quello sfondo :D
<fuser80_> si eh?
<valvestate76> siste un modo per fare un debug completo di ubuntu?
<valvestate76> o un debug in fase di arresto?
<Lino> devo installare 1 software compatibile windows. clickando sul .exe e clickando 'apri con wine' viene fuori il seguente errore: 'The file '/tmp/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.' come posso risolvere?
<Lino> .
<Lino> c è qualcuno?
<valvestate76> come faccio a vedere gli errori che si generano in arresto del sistema visto che si blocca quando riavvio?
<fuser80> k99brian nulla l'imposto e non la riconosce
<Lino> c è qualcuno che mi può rispondere/aiutare?
<valvestate76> ome faccio a vedere gli errori che si generano in arresto del sistema visto che si blocca quando riavvio?
<giovanni> buonasera a tutti mi collego purtroppo da windows xk il mouse incorporato nel mio pc non funziona piu su ubuntu e non riesco a farlo funzionare c'è un modo per "ripristinare questa situazione da live cd????
<m8> :o
<leonessa> come faccio a sapere se qno utilizza la mia linea?
<new> ciao raggazi
<new> sono nuevo con ubuntu volevo chiederve come fare per ecomprimere il file dopo il download
<new> grazie
<valvestate76> come faccio a vedere gli errori che si generano in arresto del sistema visto che si blocca quando riavvio?
<seawolf> leonessa nella pagina di configurazione del router wifi,vedi i pc collegati
<Lino> c è qualcuno che mi può rispondere/aiutare?
<seawolf> valvestate76 i log stanno in /var/log
<new> qualcuno che mi aiuti
<Lino> idem
<new> per decomprimere il file  d ubuntu dopo il download
<new> grazie
<Lino> nn c è nex stasera :(
<giovanni> buonasera a tutti mi collego purtroppo da windows xk il mouse incorporato nel mio pc non funziona piu su ubuntu e non riesco a farlo funzionare c'è un modo per "ripristinare questa situazione da live cd????
<seawolf> new click dx estrai qui
<Lino> seawolf mi puoi aiutare tu ? pls
<new> ti spiego
<new> io uso win 7 e la opsziene strai non mi esce
<seawolf> Lino te spara,poi qui sono in molti a leggere
<Lino> seawolf: devo installare 1 software compatibile windows. clickando sul .exe e clickando 'apri con wine' viene fuori il seguente errore: 'The file '/tmp/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.' come posso risolvere?
<seawolf> Lino di wine non so niente,me spiase
<new> mi esce materizza immagine disco
<new> seawolf dammi una mano come fare
<valvestate76> il sistema non si arresta si blocca come faccio a vedere eventuali codici di errore?
<puccio> Lino, il file che provi ad eseguire ha i permessi di esecuzione?
<puccio> -.-
<seawolf> new  stai usando ubuntu ,e che estensione hai il file ?
<leonessa> seawolf dove devo clikkare per vedere?
<seawolf> leonessa dipende dal tuo router ,di sicuro c'è una pag tipo show client wan o simile
<valvestate76> come faccio a vedere gli errori che si generano in arresto del sistema visto che si blocca quando riavvio?
<seawolf> cavolo Lino TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe' is not marked as executable fai click dx sul file e in proprietà metti eseguibile
<puccio> seawolf, mi sa che ha risolto :P
<seawolf> ghg
<seawolf> valvestate76 inizia controllando /var/log/messages
<new> seawolf
<seawolf> new  stai usando ubuntu ,e che estensione hai il file ?
<new> mi spiego io uso win 7 e oh scaricato ubuntu10.10 solo che dopo il download la opzien stari non mi esce
<new> mi esce soltanto materiiza disco immagine
<new> la estensione e iso
<seawolf> ah,be masterizzala
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<Panaclerio> Salve a tutti, dovrei installare ubuntu sul nuovo portatile con windows 7. Occorre ridimensionare le partizioni da windows o posso farlo dalla live?
<new> dopo masterizata cosa faccio
<new> si puo gia installarla
<seawolf> new si parti al boot con cd,e trovi le varie opzioni
<leonessa> seawolf dove clicco per vedere configurazione roter?
<puccio> Panaclerio, puoi farlo direttamente dalla live con gparted
<seawolf> tipo installa ridimensinando la partizione di windows,vale anche per te Panaclerio ,oppure prova live
<puccio> esatto , la tua soluzione è + diretta
<Panaclerio> puccio, seawolf, ma se faccio una partizione per la home è meglio? ma non saprei da quanti gb farla
<seawolf> Panaclerio prima magari deframmente il disco con l'utility di windows
<seawolf> lascia stare la home separata se sei alle prime armi Panaclerio
<Panaclerio> seawolf, no alle prime armi no, ma meglio che lascio perdere comunque. PEr la swap, pari alla ram?
<leonessa> scusa e' router
<seawolf> Panaclerio quanta ram hai ?
<seawolf> leonessa dipende dal tuo router,sfogliati tutte le pag
<Panaclerio> seawolf, 4 giba
<Panaclerio> seawolf, 4 giga
<seawolf> be allora,se non usi la sospensione basta in gb,anzi potresti pure far senza
<giovanni> buonasera a tutti mi collego purtroppo da windows xk il mouse incorporato nel mio pc non funziona piu su ubuntu e non riesco a farlo funzionare c'è un modo per "ripristinare questa situazione da live cd????
<new_> seawolf allora mi chiedevo dopo la masterizazione dovrei farlo partire al avvio del pc o lo faccio nel ambinete di win7
<seawolf> new devi avviare il pc con cd come primo dispositivo di boot
<leonessa> sono nel sito del mio router, ma non capisco nulla!!
<new_> oh gia fatto la copi e mi parte il autorun adesso faccio la instalazione
<new_> ok adesso prova grazie tante
<seawolf> new poi provi ubuntu un versione livecd,così vedi se riconosce il tuo hardware e decidi meglio se installarlo cliccando l'apposita icona sul desktop
<new_> ciao
<new_> grazie ancora
<seawolf> ciao new
<seawolf> ghgh leonessa non hai un manuale del router,che modello è ?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, sto creando le partizioni con gparted, ma non posso creare più di 4 partizioni primarie.
<Panaclerio> seawolf, la posso fare logica, ma sotto la partizione di windows?
<seawolf> Panaclerio linux se ne frega
<Panaclerio> seawolf, ma dovrei cambiare la partizione sda3 ntfs di windows in estesa? windows se ne frega uguale o poi si incrocchia?
<Ishter>  mesi?
<seawolf> senti Panaclerio te ridimensinala,poi ci pensa linux a mettersi li
<Panaclerio> seawolf, lascio lo spazio non utilizzato e basto, quindi
<seawolf> ecco sì
<leonessa> qno mi puo' dire come faccio a sapere se altri utilizzano la mia rete??
<puccio> leonessa sicuramente dipende dal tipo di router... per esempio sul mio cè la voce "Attached Devices"
<leonessa> mi sono collegata al sito del router ma non so....
<Panaclerio> seawolf, il boot loader lo metto su /dev/sda o sda1 sda2 ....?
<seawolf> Panaclerio sul primo disco scelto nel bios
<puccio> leonessa che router hai?
<valvestate76> salve il mio netbook in fase di riavvio o spegnimento si blocca ho la versione 10.10
<valvestate76> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa può essere?
<Panaclerio> quindi sul mbr del disco, non dentro le partizioni?
<leonessa> THOMSON TG585 v7
<seawolf> certo Panaclerio
<Panaclerio> seawolf, l'installer mi dice che lo spazio liberato è "inusabile"
<seawolf> Panaclerio gli hai detto di formattarlo ?
<valvestate76> esiste una utility o qualsiasi altra cosa per vedere quale errore genera in fase di arresto?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, non lo permette, anzi non permette di fare niente
<puccio> leonessa, http://www.platinum-services.it/105/
<leonessa> grazie ora provo....
<puccio> leonessa non so se la procedura funziona... prova prima leggendo i commenti
<leonessa> si infatti..
<stevan2000> c'è qualcuno?
<stevan2000> non vedo nulla...
<stevan2000> se qualcuno legge, ho lasciato una nuova discussione col mio utente
<stevan2000> nessuno...
<K99Brain> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Panaclerio> seawolf, come faccio a farlo formattare
<valvestate76> salve a tutti cosa succede se imposto nel grub acpi=off?
<K99Brain> valvestate76, che disattivi la gestione energetica del kernel
<K99Brain> valvestate76, tipo la variazione automatica della frequenza di clock quando il processonre non è sotto sforzo e roba del genere
<K99Brain> valvestate76, il pc consumerà un po' di piu
<stevan2000> ok grazie, sono nuovo e non so bene come funziona
<stevan2000> la domanda è troppo lunga per la chat, ho lasciato una nuova discussione
<valvestate76> può essere questa la causa del fatto che si blocca in riavvio o spegnimento?
<K99Brain> valvestate76, si, è probabile
<K99Brain> valvestate76, se hai messo acpi=off il kernel non è piu in grado di spengere
<seawolf> Panaclerio poi postare una foto di gparted ?
<valvestate76> no è il contrario nel senso che volevo metterlo off proprio perchè non si riavvia
<valvestate76> si blocca schermata e mouse e devo solo spegnere attraverso il tasto
<xpitchx> chris sono in pvt
<Panaclerio> seawolf, non ho la rete sul quel portatile. comunque ho 4 partizioni primarie sda1 -- sda4 più 200gb di spazio libero creato con gparted
<Panaclerio> seawolf, secondo me non riesce ad installare, perchè non può creare una partizione primaria, ma neanche logica, in quanto non ce ne sono di estese
<shadenzo> notte a tuuti ciao
<valvestate76> quali possono essere le cause di un blocco di riavvio o spegnimento?
<seawolf> Panaclerio hai deframmentato windows prima ?
<valvestate76> ho installato la versione 10.10 su netbook eeepc 1001ha ma quando voglio spegnere o riavviare si blocca tutto cosa posso fare?
<K99Brain> valvestate76, hai provato a spengnere da terminale?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, no
<Panaclerio> seawolf, ma è nuovo di pacca.
<seawolf> senti con gparted riesce a formattare i 200 gb liberi ?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, no, non riesce, posso scegliere solo "new", ma mi dice che non possono essere più di 4 le partizion primarie
<Panaclerio> seawolf, ma se faccio la partizione hptools che sono 100mb come estesa?
<valvestate76> no
<valvestate76> come si fa?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, è sda4 e flaggata come lba
<seawolf> Panaclerio estesa riesci a farla ?
<Panaclerio> seawolf, ho eliminato la partizione sda4 hp-tools
<Panaclerio> ora provo a installare e poi eventulmente la ricreo logica
<Panaclerio> seawolf, ma meglio ext4 o ext3?
<seawolf> ext4
<Panaclerio> seawolf, installo....
<seawolf> bene
<DAMN3dg1rl> good nicght :D
<ste> sera a tutti...ho problemi con la sospensione in maverick 10.10
<ste> quando metto in sospensione si blocca e non c'e' piu modo di ripristinare se non forzando lo spegnimento macchina e riavvio
<micael80> mi diceva che il nick è registrato
<miki> ciao a tutti mi dite come fare a salvare i video in streaming con ubuntu?
<miki> so che è da tmp o roba simile, ma non riesco a trovare il file....
<micael80> usando firefox puoi installare flashgot, ti appare un iconcina opgni volta che parte un video e lo puoi salvarfe dove vuoi...se no si devi trovare la cartella dei file temporanei di internet, tipo per quelli su youtube, ma ora nn ricordo perfettamente dov'e', sara in home/utente/.firefox
<micael80> si parla ovviamente di quelli che hai gia guardato
<miki> non esiste la cartella .firefox in utente
<miki> deve stare da qualche altra parte...
<micael80> no dai intendevo in /home
<micael80> devi abilitare i file nascosti
<miki> r lì ho uardato.....ma non c'è....
<micael80> ctlr+h
<micael80> ah la cartella sara mozilla
<micael80> in particolare .mozilla
<seawolf> we miki hai la 64 bit ?
<seawolf> digita nella barra di firefox about:cache
<miki> no ho mint....uguale a ubuntu praticamente
<seawolf> con la 32 bit i video flash dovresti torvarli pure in /tmp
<miki> con mint stanno nella cartella nascosta .mozzilla in home ha dagione micael80
<miki> non li ho trovate in altre cartelle....
<miki> spero che mettendo il file megavideo in pausa e facendo avanzare il video lo possa poi scaricare da tmp...be modo di scaricare così
<micael80> non ne sono sicuro miki che funzioni
<micael80> cmq qualcosa finisce anche in /tmp seawolf
<seawolf> si quando avevo la 32bit ,facevo così per salvarmi tutti i video flash che guadavo,ora con la 64bit tocca ravanare nella cache di firerfox
<seawolf> in pratica metti un addon e triboli di meno :D
<micael80> ah non sapevo, ho rimesso la 32 anche se c'era 64
<micael80> si esatto
<micael80> uso flashgot
<micael80> che a sua volta scarica tramite downthemall
<micael80> cmq credo dia errore cn quelli da megavideo
<seawolf> poco male,la qualità di quei video lascia a desiderare
<micael80> spesso si, infatti van presi per quel che sono ma non per "godersi un bel film"
<seawolf> we yvesBsAs ciao
<yvesBsAs> ciao seawolf
<seawolf> aggiornano firefox oggi
<yvesBsAs> su Lucid?
<seawolf> ma,su maverick si
<yvesBsAs> haa, vabbè, tanto io uso il tar :D
<seawolf> mai usato il wiinmode ,il telecomando dell Wii su ubuntu?
<yvesBsAs> no
<madadam1> ragazzi mi parte mysql all'avvio, come faccio ad evitarlo? tra le applicazioni d'avvio non c'è
<seawolf> pare si appoggi a hall,volevo prenderlo,ma kde presto abbandonerà hall,ma dilemma
<seawolf> yvesBsAs visto che funziona molto bene questo http://www.dolphin-emu.com/news.php
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-10
<Cyanide_> notte
<Cyanide_> qual'è il modo migliore per trasferire l'intero sistema da un hd ad un altro per poterlo utilizzare su altro pc?
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, qual'è il modo migliore per trasferire l'intero sistema da un hd ad un altro per poterlo utilizzare su altro pc?
<seawolf> Cyanide_ credo con dd
<Cyanide_> seawolf, dd?
<seawolf> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<seawolf> oppure qui http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<seawolf> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<seawolf> Using dd you can create backups of an entire harddisk
<Cyanide_> grazie
<seawolf> credo ,anzi avevo visto anche dei programmi  con gui che si appoggiano a dd
<Cyanide_> ok
<tonyME> salve ragazzi, c'è nessuno in linea?
<tonyME> vorrei sapere per favore quanto tempo in media si impiega ad installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<tonyME> visto che non ho capito se da me si blocca, o ci vuole solo molto tempo per l'installazione
<Carlin0> tonyME, dipende molto dall'hardware in particolare cpu e ram
<tonyME> ram 4 gb Carlin0
<Carlin0> cpu ?
<yvesBsAs> tonyME, ma lo vedi bloccato da quanto?
<yvesBsAs> comunque da USB ci son rallentamenti notevoli a random
<tonyME> bè, arriva a un certo punto dell'installazione yvesBsAs e si ferma anche per 30 minuti
<Carlin0> tonyME, troppo direi
<tonyME> eh l'ho pensato anch'io
<yvesBsAs> troppo, sicuro non sia un difetto dei file?
<tonyME> yvesBsAs: a questo punto lo penso decisamente
<tonyME> magari mi compro un cd e lo installo da cd
<yvesBsAs> la iso che hai scaricato è buona?
<tonyME> quando lo installai da dvd non ci furono problemi
<tonyME> yvesBsAs:  ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu la iso
<yvesBsAs> se puoi installare da CD è sicuramente meglio
<tonyME> poi bè, altro particolare
<yvesBsAs> tonyME, non c'entra, a volte le immagini arrivano corrotte
<tonyME> tra le opzioni, l'"installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi" me lo dà random
<tonyME> a volte sì, a volte no
<yvesBsAs> sembra sia tutto ok, ma magari ha un file vitale non leggibile e si ferma
<Carlin0> tonyME, controlla la iso con md5sum
<tonyME> Carlin0: ok
<Carlin0> capita che scaricando qualche file va a escort
<tonyME> perfetto..magari il problema era proprio quello, e invece io pensavo che era dovuto al partizionamento errato
<tonyME> grazie Carlin0 yvesBsAs , buonanotte
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, notte :D
<Carlin0> notte tonyME
<Ola86> salve raga!
<Ola86> buongiorno a tutti
<Ola86> ho messo xubuntu nel mio vecchio portatile da sbarco.... èuna vera figata
<Ola86> solo che non mi ha rilevato la scheda di rete wireless
<Ola86> come posso fare??
<Ola86> so che esiste un software dove posso farci girare i driver di win...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Ola86> buongiorno
<Ola86> massimo18
<Ola86> come si chiama il software dove posso installare i driver di win?
<Ola86> in ubuntu
<Ola86_> massimo c6?
<Ola86_> come faccio ad installare un driver di win in xubuntu?
<massimo18> Ola86_: spiega cosa vuoi fare se qualcuno sa risponde
<Ola86_> devo far funzionare la mia scehda di rete wireless del notebook con il S.O: xubuntu 10.10, perchè non l'ha rilevata....
<Ola86_> così volevo mettere i driver di xp...
<Ola86_> esisteva un software che mi faceva fare questa cosa... ma non ricordo come si chiamava?
<glpiana> ola
<Ola86_> dimmi
<massimo18> Ola86_: prova a chiedere a glpiana magari lui sa aiutarti
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> lol
<Ola86_> in poche parole voglio utilizzare i driver di xp in xubuntu.... come faccio?
<glpiana> Ola86_, driver per cosa?
<Ola86_> wireless
<OverMe> Ola86_, da terminale: lspci      metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Ola86_
<ubot-it> Ola86_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541784/
<Ola86_> ecco
<Ola86_> a voi..
<glpiana> Ola86_, sei collegato con questo pc via cavo ora?
<Ola86_> si
<Ola86_> certo!
<glpiana> Ola86_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Ola86_> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<glpiana> Ola86_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Ola86_> xubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> Ola86_, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Ola86_, quando lo hai aperto controlla nella prima scheda che i repository multiverse siano abilitati
<Ola86_> se la spunta vuol dire abilitati allora lo sono!
<glpiana> Ola86_, allora chiudi quella finestra, torna al terminale e dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Ola86_, quando finisce dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   e poi dimmi che hai terminato
<Ola86_> mi da una marea di impossible impossibile..... sono dietro ad un proxy, potrebbe esser quello che da problemi???
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> Ola86_, prossima volta dillo prima. sì è un problema, e sul proxy non so aiutarti. sarà anche il motivo per cui no trova il pacchetto
<Ola86_> azz...
<glpiana> ma perchè usate i proxy se non sapete poi come farli funzionare? O.o
<Ola86_> non c'è un modo per fare l'aggiornamento passando dal proxy
<Ola86_> sono in una associazione...
<Ola86_> non lo decido io...
<Ola86_> mi disp
<glpiana> Ola86_, non ne ho idea, non conosco l'argomento
<Ola86_> non esiste un metodo per dire al s.o. collegati tramite il prxy?
<glpiana> Ola86_,risolvi sta menata e poi installa il pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> !proxy | Ola86_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<glpiana> mmm...
<Ola86_> poi dovrebbe andare tutto?
<glpiana> Ola86_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=proxy&titlesearch=Titoli guarda se una di queste guide ti è utile
<Ola86_> ok leggo....
<glpiana> Ola86_, puoi scaricarti il pacco a parte. che architettura? 32 o 64 bit?
<Ola86_> 32
<glpiana> Ola86_, http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.9_all.deb
<glpiana> scaricalo e installalo
<Ola86_> errore 403 forbbiden
<Ola86_> non apre la pagina
<glpiana> Ola86_, fantastico
<glpiana> Ola86_, ah no, è il server
<OverMe> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.9_all.deb
<Ola86_> non credo sia colpa mia...
<glpiana> http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.9_all.deb
<Odo> Giorno
<Ola86_> installato...
<Ola86_> ora?
<glpiana> Ola86_, ora dai lsmod e metti su pastebin
<Ola86_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541786/
<Ola86_> ecco a voi
<glpiana> Ola86_, prova a dare sudo rmmod p54pci
<glpiana> Ola86_, dimmi se tace o se si ribella
<Ola86_> tace..
<glpiana> Ola86_, oki, ora: sudo modprobe p54pci
<glpiana> Ola86_, dimmi se tace o se è ciarliero
<Ola86_> tace
<glpiana> Ola86_, bene, scrivi: dmesg | tail    e pastebinna
<Ola86_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541787/
<glpiana> Ola86_, non è necessario richiamare sta voce ogni volta. non cambia in continuazione sto indirizzo
<Ola86_> a voi miei cari
<glpiana> Ola86_, digita iwconfig
<Ola86_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541788/
<glpiana> Ola86_, sudo iwlist scan
<Ola86_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541789/
<glpiana> Ola86_, ok, stacca il cavo e provala
<Ola_in_Wireless> mi leggete...
<Ola_in_Wireless> ola_in_wireless...
<glpiana> sì
<Ola_in_Wireless> al top..
<Ola_in_Wireless> mitici...
<Ola_in_Wireless> grazie mille glpiana...
<Ola_in_Wireless> un grosso grosso bacioooooooooooooooooo
<glpiana> Ola_in_Wireless, ricordati che in futuro ti servirà quel pacchetto s emai dovessi reinstallare
<Ola_in_Wireless> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree????
<Ola_in_Wireless> questo?
<glpiana> sì
<Ola_in_Wireless> grazie
<Ola_in_Wireless> alla prossima...
<sestobuntu> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto veloce. vorrei che l'utente del gruppo A avesse permessi di scrittura su tutti i file di nobody
<sestobuntu> è possibile e cosa devo fare? grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> sestobuntu, nobody sarebbe?
<glpiana> vabbè, rsto col mio dubbio
<glpiana> caffè
<m1c> salve
<m1c> qualcuno usa ubuntu su un toshiba nb305 ?
<glpiana> m1c, spiega che problema hai
<[anubi]> buondì
<m1c> glpiana: aspetta che prima provo a lanciare la live (non mi andava wiif lumin... etc). sto seguendo questo thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382481&page=18
<m1c> devo installare il kernel 2.6.36-maverick
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> m1c, puoi illustarrci chiaramente il problema?
<glpiana> *illustrarci
<m1c> si, aspetta che sto controllando cosa non va
<massimo18> -.-
<m1c> da live non posso aggiornare il kernel vero?
<massimo18> m1c: ma perchè vuoi aggiornare il kernel che problemi hai?
<m1c> non funziona il controllo della luminosita
<m1c> non va la combinazione dei tasti
<massimo18> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<skorpion> ciao a tutti
<m1c> 10.10 desktop
<massimo18> e
<illupa> ciao
<massimo18> m1c: se ci fosse da aggiornare il kernel ti verrebbe proposto in automatico
<skorpion> volevo chiedervi una cosa,  ho messo sulla chiavetta USB ubuntu 10.10 ma nella fase di boot si blocca nella prima schermata.
<skorpion> ho utilizzato ultraiso per masterizzare il file d'immagine sulla chiavetta USB.
<m1c> skorpion: prova con unetbootin
<skorpion> m1c: windows maledetto!!! non riesco ad avviare l'applicazione -.-
<m1c1> comunque, da live non posso aggiornare il kernel, vero? perchè aggiornandolo potrei controllare se funzionani le combin. dei tasti e le altre cose
<m1c1> tra gli updates c'è il kernel, ma non è quello che dice nel thread
<OverMe> m1c1, se vuoi provare a mettere il .36 (non da live) lo trovi qui
<OverMe> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<Red-XIII> ciao ragazzi....
<Red-XIII> oggi mi è stato notificato un "Avanzamento parziale di versione"
<Red-XIII> solo che dop'averlo fatto... una marea di problemi...
<m1c1> ok OverMe
<m1c1> grazie
<OverMe> m1c1, devi scaricare i 2 pacchetti (header e image) per la tua versione e anche il all.deb
<m1c1> ok ora installo ubuntu, faccio gli updates, poi aggiorno manualmente al nuovo kernel
<mizusan> OverMe, sono tornato con il problema della scheda video ricordi?
<Red-XIII> non si vede più l'orologio
<OverMe> mizusan, mmm no, rispiega
<Red-XIII> le notifiche di evolution
<Red-XIII> nisba... niente nada.... che accadde?! :S
<skorpion> ho provato quel programma, ma nulla
<skorpion> mi rimane bloccata su una hscermata nera
<Red-XIII> ok... alt f2 rifunge -.-° compiz 0.9.2 ..... disgrazieto!!!
<mizusan> OverMe, ubuntu 10.10 non riconosce la scheda, vorrei cambiare frequenza e risoluzione ma non riesco...
<mizusan> OverMe, con ubuntu 9.10 era tutto ok, non ho potuto installare 10.04 perchè proprio il monitor rimaneva spento...
<n00bie> salve, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di " magento " ho ubuntu 10.10
<n00bie> ho un problema durante il login a magento, qulcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<skorpion> nessuno sa darmi una mano?
<dindonio> salve
<dindonio> chi mi aiuta un attimo?
<dindonio> cè nessuno?
<madadam1> ragazzi per caso qualcuno di voi ha patchato il kernel con transparent-hugepage?
<mizusan> OverMe, sono tornato, problemi di rete...
<dindonio> chi mi può aiutare sull'accesso a delle cartelle condivise su pc con windows 7, i pc hanno nome utente e password per accedergli. e quando provo ad accedergli nell'inserire le credenziali non mi fa accedere richiedendomi di nuovo user e password
<mizusan> OverMe, come ti dicevo ubuntu 10.10 non mi fa variare i campi risoluzione e frequenza in sistema-preferenze-monitor
<mizusan> qualcuno può aiutarmi con la scheda video? ubuntu 10.10
<Ishter> mmm
<m1c1> ok ho installato il kernel 2.6.36 e ora va
<Shin3> !ipv6
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6
<giovanni> xk il mio mouse touchpad del pc non funziona piu????
<glpiana> !italiano | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<glpiana> giovanni, digita lsmod | grep psmouse           in un terminale
<glpiana> giovanni, elenca qualcosa?
<giovanni> scusate: perchè il mio mouse non funziona dopo che faccio il login???
<giovanni> glpiana, solo questo: psmouse                62080  0
<Shin3> ri\o glpiana
<glpiana> giovanni, sudo rmmod psmouse
<glpiana> giovanni, e poi sudo modprobe psmouse
<giovanni> fatto
<glpiana> giovanni, e non va comuqnue?
<giovanni> a cosa è dovuto il mio problema?
<giovanni> no
<giovanni> non va
<glpiana> *comunque
<glpiana> giovanni, hai dato tutti e due i comandi?
<giovanni> si
<glpiana> giovanni, dai ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> giovanni, elenca qualcosa?
<giovanni> mi sa c'è qualche problema : ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Nessun file o directory
<glpiana> giovanni, no, è normale. senti, non è che lo hai bloccato con i tasti funzione del portatile?
<giovanni> intendi il pulsantino che lo attiva e disattiva??? ho provato già
<glpiana> giovanni, nel terminale scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> giovanni, premi il pulsante
<glpiana> giovanni, premilo un po' di volte
<glpiana> giovanni, poi copia l'output del comando su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni_> glpiana, adesso dopo un po si blocca anche la tastiera e il mouse wireless non funziona piu
<Shin3> glpiana, oltre a questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6 ce ne sono altri su cui mi posso informare sul uso del ipv6?
<glpiana> giovanni_, ma in seguito a cosa hai notato sti problemi?
<glpiana> Shin3, non so nulla di ipv6, sorry
<Shin3> ah
<Shin3> Odo,
<giovanni_> di punto in bianco
<giovanni_> ho installato un po di tempo fa burg ma non ha dato problemi
<glpiana> giovanni_, cos'è burg?
<glpiana> Shin3, non puoi semplicemente spiegare cosa ti cruccia?
<giovanni_> sarebbe un grub (infatti al contrario la parola è grub) che si puo abbellire ma non fa niente di che
<Shin3> ho installato il tunnel ipv6 ma ora come si usa?
<giovanni_> ho mandato l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato
<giovanni_> ma non termina
<Shin3> ho seguito la guida ed è installato ma ora?
<glpiana> Shin3, ma la guida l'hai guardata tutta?
<glpiana> Shin3, se hai fatto tutto lo usi e basta
<glpiana> giovanni_, è da quando hai messo sto burg che fa sto lavoro?
<giovanni_> no
<giovanni_> l'ha fatto dopo
<glpiana> giovanni_, il sistema è aggiornato?
<giovanni_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541856/     sisi sempre
<glpiana> giovanni_, blocca il comando con ctrl+c
<glpiana> giovanni_, all'avivo del pc visualizzi il menu del bootloader?
<glpiana> *avvio
<tonyME> ciao a tutti
<giovanni_> si abbellito e senza la modalità di ripristino ma posso reinserirla provo???
<glpiana> giovanni_, no, dimmi se hai altri kernel
<tonyME> da windows come faccio a controllare se l'immagine iso è funzionante?
<giovanni_> io avevo pensato se c'era un modo per reinstallare tutto        windows vista
<glpiana> !md5 | tonyME
<ubot-it> tonyME: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tonyME> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> giovanni_, e che c'entra windows vista adesso?
<giovanni_> ora che ci penso da vista ho fatto un'analisi del registro e ho cancellatoi difetti non è che winzoz ha toccato i file di ubuntu?
<glpiana> giovanni_, ti spiace rispondere alle domande che ti vengono poste?
<giovanni_> no dico  oltre ha ubuntu non ho altro
<tonyME> glpiana: il problema è che il link per il download non funziona, dice oggetto non trovato..
<glpiana> giovanni_, hai un cd live di ubuntu?
<giovanni_> scusa è che mi sto innervosendo
<giovanni_> si
<glpiana> giovanni_, inseriscilo, avvia da cd e vedi se da lì il touchpad funziona
<glpiana> giovanni_, in funzione della risposta vediamo cosa fare
<tonyME> glpiana: scherzavo, ho trovato il link giusto
<tonyME> sorry
<glpiana> a dopo
<tonyME> glpiana: ho confrontato i codici hash, mi ha detto che sono gli stessi..quindi devo dedurre che il mio file è funzionante?
<Workshoop> ciao dinuovo
<giocanni> glpiana, sto da live cd
<nicotano> salve
<Workshoop> ho il solito problema della connessione
<Workshoop> mi aiutate perfavore
<giocanni> glpiana, qui è tutto ok
<Workshoop> si connette ma dopo 10 secondi non naviga
<ubuntu> ciao, mi aiutereste a reinstallare grub ?
<Workshoop> glpiana
<nicotano> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu> ma da solo non sono capace, mi aiutate ?
<giocanni> glpiana, ci sei???
<nicotano> ubuntu, avvia una sessione live
<ubuntu> sono da live
<ubuntu> col pc che non parte
<nicotano> ubuntu, da terminale sudo fdisk -l e  vedi su quale partizione sta ubuntu
<ubuntu> nicOK
<Workshoop> aiuto
<nicotano> ubuntu, hai preso nota ?
<ubuntu> nicotano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541864/
<Workshoop> non capisco perche non mi naviga
<Workshoop> dopo 10 secondi
<Workshoop> il pc resta connesso alla rete wifi
<glpiana> giovanni, ora ci sono
<glpiana> giovanni, tutto va da livecd? allora riavvia la tua installazione e quando puoi apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicotano> ubuntu annota sda7
<ubuntu> ok
<glpiana> giovanni, se anche dopo riavvio non dovesse funzionare, non so a cosa possa essere dovuto, a meno che sto burg che hai messo vada a impostare qualche cosa in avvio
<nicotano> ubuntu, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<ubuntu> ok
<giovanni> glpiana, scusa non ho capito qundo riavvio apro il terminale e do quel comando (nessuna installazione)??
<nicotano> ubuntu,  sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  poi sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc e poi sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> giovanni, dai quel comando e vediamo se il problema è legato a qualcosa di non configurato
<giovanni> ok grazie vado
<Workshoop> mhuah
<nicotano> ubuntu, se hai fatto adesso dai sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu> nicotano, fatto tutti e 3
<nicotano> ubuntu,  sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu> nicotano, chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando `/bin/bash': Errore di formato di exec
<nicotano> ubuntu, con sudo davanti ?
<ubuntu> ho capiato dall aprima volta che lo hai scritto
<ubuntu> nicotano, sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu> da quello
<nicotano> ubuntu,  prova con sudo chroot /mnt/
<glpiana> ubuntu, non è che stai usando una live con una architettura e cerchi di chrootare su una installazione di altra rchitettura?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> glpiana si
<ubuntu> la live è i386
<glpiana> ubuntu, allora è giusto che faccia così
<Workshoop> ce qualcuno?
<nicotano> azzarola
<glpiana> Workshoop, sei lo stesso di ieri?
<Workshoop> si brava
<Workshoop> non ho risolto
<ubuntu> glpiana e la versione  installata 64bit
<glpiana> ubuntu, ho capito
<nicotano> ubuntu, una live 64
<ubuntu> ok, la faccio e riavvio
<ubuntu> a dopo
<nicotano> ubuntu, segui i passaggi della guida sono quelli che ti ho dettato adesso
<glpiana> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Workshoop> cosa puo essere questa anomalia?
<Scall> Non c'è modo di riprodurre una cartella contenente musica con mplayer da terminale? Con totem facendo "totem [nome cartella da riprodurre]" funziona. Con mplayer le cartelle non le riproduce, devo indicare il percorso delle tracce... bisogna aggiungere qualche comando?
<Workshoop> ?
<nicotano> Scall, man mplayer dovrebbe avere l'opzione playlist
<Workshoop> provo a reinstallare i driver della wofo?
<glpiana> Workshoop, come hai installato i driver?
<Workshoop> sono di deflaut
<Workshoop> nella distro
<Workshoop> an sempre funzionato
<glpiana> Workshoop, e quindi cosa vorresti reinstallare?
<glpiana> an?
<Workshoop> sulla retedella azienda va
<Workshoop> i driver
<glpiana> Workshoop, se sulla rete dell'azienda va e su quela di casa tua non va il problema non è dei driver o della scheda. sarà un problema di router
<glpiana> *quella
<ubuntu> nicotano, ricominciamo con grub ?
<nicotano> ubuntu, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Workshoop> quindi come facciamo?
<glpiana> Scall, se dai il percorso della directory seguito dall'asterisco, tipo /home/user/Musica/*    ?
<Scall> nicotano: dando "mplayer -playlist [nome cartella contenente musica] mi dice playlist vuota.
<ubuntu> nicotano, fatto
<nicotano> Scall, guarda nel man come fare
<glpiana> Workshoop, come facciamo cosa? se dici che sulla rtee aziendale va, la scheda funziona. il discorso è chiuso. se è un problema di router non riguarda certo ubuntu
<nicotano> ubuntu,  sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  poi sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc e poi sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Workshoop> e possibile che si tratti di wep?
<ubuntu> nicotano, fatto
<nicotano> ubuntu,  sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> Workshoop, devo sapere io come è configurato il tuo router?
<ubuntu> nocotanook, root....
<ubuntu> nicotano, ok
<Scall> glpiana: no, non funziona :-( mi dice mplayer: could not connect to socket
<glpiana> nocotanook! nocotanook!
<Scall> mplayer: No such file or directory - Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control. - Playing [nome file] - Seek failed
<nicotano> ubuntu,  grub-install /dev/sda e poi update-grub2
<wwig> ciao a tutti, come faccio a sapere se le USB funzionano?
<nicotano> wwig, le attacchi e vedi
<glpiana> Scall, dimmi che comando dai, pqerchè qui l'asterisco funziona
<wwig> :D
<wwig> sì nicotano ma non so se è un problema della mia mobo o della chiavetta
<ubuntu> nicotano, fatto
<nicotano> ubuntu, hai ricevuto messaggi di errore ?
<ubuntu> no
<nicotano> ubuntu, ok aspetta
<ubuntu> ok
<glpiana> wwig, che perfierica usb hai a disposizione per provare?
<glpiana> *periferica
<nicotano> ubuntu, digita exit e dai invio
<wwig> una chiavetta usb
<glpiana> wwig, dati?
<wwig> sì
<wwig> volendo anche il cell
<wwig> glpiana,
<nicotano> ubuntu, fatto?
<glpiana> wwig, apri un terminale e scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> wwig, qquindi attacca la chiavetta
<glpiana> wwig, quello che esce lo copi su pastebin
<ubuntu> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> ubuntu,  digita cd ~  poi  sudo umount /mnt/dev   sudo umount /mnt/proc  sudo umount /mnt/sys sudo umount /mnt/
<wwig> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541870/
<Scall> glpiana: oh scusa, avevo dimenticato di mettere la "/" prima dell'asterisco. Grazie sei un mito, ogni qual volta faccio una domanda quasi sempre mi aiuti tu ;-)
<nicotano> ubuntu, se non sai come fare la cediglia usa altgr+ì
<glpiana> wwig, funzionano
<glpiana> Scall, ;)
<wwig> ok, grazie allora è la chiavetta
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, la chiavetta funziona
<wwig> strano
<ubuntu> nicotano, fatto
<wwig> perchè non me la vede?
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, premi ctrl + x e interrompi tail, poi scrivi: mount    e copia su pastebin
<nicotano> ubuntu, sudo reboot  e togli il cd
<ubuntu> ok
<wwig> come si interrompe tail?
<glpiana> <glpiana> wwig, premi ctrl + x e interrompi tail, poi scrivi: mount    e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> sorry
<glpiana> ctrl+c
<glpiana> -.-
<FloodBotIt2> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt2, ecchairagione
<wwig> glpiana, mount cosa?
<glpiana> wwig, mount
<jonathan> nicotano, grazieeeeeeeeeeeee
<jonathan> partito
<wwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541871/
<nicotano> jonathan, cmq le stesse istruzioni le avresti lette sulla guida come ho fatto io :)
<wwig> glpiana
<jonathan> ho messo il segnalibro, ma sbaglòiavo live e senza di voi non avrei capito
<jonathan> grazieeeeeeee
<glpiana> wwig, sudo fdisk -l
<nicotano> :)
<wwig> fatto, ho anche un disco usb su cui ho ubu
<wwig> glpiana,
<wwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541873/ glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, è da 4 giga sta chiave?
<wwig> sì glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, digita: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<wwig> mi chiede il tipo di filesystem
<wwig> glpiana,
<glpiana> wwig, oki, allora è la chiave che è messa male, apri gparted
<wwig> glpiana, devo installarlo gparted?
<glpiana> wwig, se non ce l'hai ionstallalo
<glpiana> *installalo
<wwig> ok glpiana ci sono
<glpiana> wwig, aprilo e scegli il disco sdc
<wwig> ok glpiana
<wwig> 3.90gb non allocati
<glpiana> wwig, te l'ha fatto selezionare?
<wwig> sì
<glpiana> wwig, oki, avevi sopra dati importanti?
<wwig> non credo
<wwig> non ricordo
<wwig> ma non importa :)
<wwig> ora glpiana ?
<glpiana> wwig, cancella tutte le partizioni esistenti e creane una nuova
<wwig> che tipo di partizione mi consigli?
<glpiana> wwig, dipende da che devi farci, ma penso tu sia costretto alla fat32
<glpiana> nooooo
<glpiana> azz
<wwig> asd
<wwig> glpiana, partizione primaria o estesa?
<glpiana> wwig, primaria
<Shin3> glpiana, indeciso?
<glpiana> Shin3, no, ero convinto, ma ho sbagliato mira :)
<Shin3> ah ecco
<valvestate76> salve a tutti ho un problema con il mio netbook eeepc 1001ha.
<glpiana> valvestate76, esponilo
<valvestate76> Ho la versione 10.10 installata tutto bene funziona ma non effettua shutdown, riavvio o sospensione
<wwig> grazie glpiana ora funziona :)
<valvestate76> quando voglio riavviare si blocca la schermata e si inchioda il mouse
<wwig> un'ultima cosa, cosa mi consigli per un p3 450MHz con 384MB di ram?
<glpiana> valvestate76, non ne abbiamo parlato ieri?
<valvestate76> ah già ma poi sei andato via
<valvestate76> si non ho risolto
<glpiana> wwig, sempre ubuntu based?
<neramarea> salve. ho un dubbio riguardo all'installazione.
<glpiana> valvestate76, avevi detto che con acpi=off si spegneva o ricordo male?
<wwig> vorrei installarci una distro molto semplice da usare
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> valvestate76,  passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<wwig> è per un niubbo totale che viene da XP glpiana
<glpiana> valvestate76, scusa
<glpiana> wwig,   passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<valvestate76> quando l'ho editato si è riavviato come il terminale ma schermata nera
<valvestate76> e non accedeva più a ubuntu
<valvestate76> allora ho riformattato
<valvestate76> ma non è cambiato proprio nulla
<glpiana> valvestate76, hai riformattato?
<valvestate76> si
<glpiana> valvestate76, ma io ieri la prova te l'ho fatta fare per cosa?
<valvestate76> allora
<valvestate76> l'ho fatto
<neramarea> al momento dell'installazione gparted mi dice che ho 2 piccole partizioni nascoste (il recovery di win e una fat32 logica): se scelgo una dimensione minina (90 gb su 500), vengono sovrascritte o evitate?
<valvestate76>  e si riavviava ma quando l'ho editato col terminale poi non ha funzionato più nulla
<valvestate76> non partiva nemmeno ubuntu
<valvestate76> ma poi ti sei disconnesso e nessuno mi ha saputo aiutare
<glpiana> valvestate76, non era comunque il caso di riformattare
<glpiana> vcarifai la prova, modifica grub dall'avvio come hai fatto ieri e vedi se al successivo spegnimento la cosa va a buon fine
<valvestate76> perdono ma sono nuovo di ubuntu non ne capisco molto
<valvestate76> ok provo
<neramarea> glpiana mi puoi dare un consiglio?+
<valvestate76> mi disconnetto un attimo e faccio una prova
<glpiana> neramarea, gparted ti mostra graficamente le modifiche prima di applicarle. non riesci a vedere cosa fa da lì?
<neramarea> le due partizioni minime sono talmente piccole, in prop, che i colori della legenda sul grafico totale nemmeno si vedono
<valvestate76> se ricordo bene dovevo cancellare quiet splash ed inserire acpi=off giusto?
<glpiana> valvestate76, sì
<valvestate76> ok ci sono allora
<K99Brain> neramarea, ma sotto c'è comunque il riassuno delle operazioni "pending"
<valvestate76> sconnetto e poi farò sapere
<glpiana> neramarea, oki, ma tu cosa scegli per creare la partizione?
<K99Brain> neramarea, se anche non vedi i colori, leggi
<neramarea> installare a fianco di altri sistemi - gestione manuale - ridimensiono la partizione, e c'è quell'avviso che mi inquieta...
<neramarea> non so se riesco a spiegarmi...
<neramarea> mi sono fermato, perchè non riesco a capire se è un avviso olà, giusto per dirmi vedi che ci sono ste due partizioni, oppure se devo leggere : "occhio che te le cancello!"
<glpiana> neramarea, prendi una schemrata
<glpiana> !image | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valvestate76> nulla da fare si blocca ancora
<valvestate76> ma non esiste qualcosa per fare un debug e vedere quale errore genera?
<valvestate76> si è bloccato
<neramarea> glpiana ok, ci si rivede qui a giorni. ma come la "catturo" l'immagine dall'installazione, per poi postarla? la ritrovo su win anche se "fotografo" il monitor dall'inst di ubuntu?
<valvestate76> ho spento e riacceso ed ora mi da la schermata come il terminale ma nera
<valvestate76> mi chiede login e password
<valvestate76> <glpiana> ho fatto l'accesso ma resta la schermata nera che dice Welcome to Ubuntu! ora che faccio
<nicotano> valvestate76, se digiti startx che succede ?
<valvestate76> fatal server error
<valvestate76> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<nicotano> valvestate76, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<neramarea> come faccio a "catturare" una schermata dall'installazione di ubuntu e poi ritrovarla su 7, se interrompo l'installazione?
<valvestate76> da errore
<valvestate76> impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com" Impossiile recperare e poi tutta na serie di pacchetti
<valvestate76> provare opzione --fix-missing che faccio?
<neramarea> vabbè, farò una foto col telefono...
<nicotano> valvestate76, hai problemi di connessione
<valvestate76> e quindi?
<glpiana> neramarea, sarebbe meglio avviassi la live per provare ubuntu e poi da lì facessi partire l'installazione, al fine di poter catturare le immagini e metterle su imegbin
<valvestate76> il problema è il wireless?
<nicotano> non puoi scaricare i pacchetti che ti servono
<valvestate76> e adesso cosa faccio?
<glpiana> valvestate76, attacca un cavo pe ril momento
<glpiana> *per il
<valvestate76> dici un cavo lan?
<glpiana> valvestate76, beh, sì
<glpiana> ethernet
<valvestate76> ok
<valvestate76> poi riscrivo il comando di reinstallazione?
<glpiana> valvestate76, poi segui nicotano
<valvestate76> ok
<neramarea> glp ok. ciao
<valvestate76> cavo collegato
<valvestate76> nicotano cosa faccio?
<glpiana> <nicotano> valvestate76, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<glpiana> <nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nicotano> valvestate76,  cmq se lasci inserito il cd di installazione e modificando il sources.list i pacchetti li prende dal cd
<valvestate76> è un netbook ho fatto da usb
<valvestate76> lo sta facendo
<nicotano> ok
<valvestate76> quando ha finito do l'altro comando?
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<valvestate76> fatto e adesso?
<nicotano> valvestate76, sudo reboot
<valvestate76> ha tentato il riavvio ma si è bloccato
<nicotano> valvestate76, sudo halt se accetta comandi
<valvestate76> non accetta nulla
<nicotano> altrimenti resetta
<glpiana> valvestate76, ctrl+alt+canc
<valvestate76> non prende nemmeno quello
<valvestate76> solo il tasto di spegnimento
<glpiana> <nicotano> altrimenti resetta
<nicotano> valvestate76, alla peggio togli anche le batterie
<valvestate76> è ripartito ma sempre schermata come il terminale ma nera
<nicotano> valvestate76, rifai l'installazione previo controllo del file iso che hai scaricato
<valvestate76> come?
<valvestate76> può essere il file iso?
<nicotano> valvestate76, md5sum file.iso deve corrispondere con quello che trovi sul server
<nicotano> valvestate76, www.releases.ubuntu.com/
<nicotano> valvestate76, riformatta la penna usb e rimetti la iso con unetbootin
<valvestate76> dove lo scarico unetbootin?
<nicotano> valvestate76, usa ubuntu normale non netbook
<valvestate76> ho un eeepc 1001ha quale mi consigli?
<valvestate76> ah ok
<valvestate76> ma la versione 10.10?
<nicotano> valvestate76, io ho 10.04 su eeepc1000hd
<valvestate76> la lucid?
<valvestate76> allora scarico quella
<nicotano> si
<valvestate76> devo fare tutto sotto ubuntu?
<valvestate76> ti spiego ho questo da dove ti digito che ha sia windows7 che ubuntu
<valvestate76> unetbootin funziona sotto ubuntu?
<valvestate76> sto con due pc
<valvestate76> questo e il netbook
<glpiana> valvestate76, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   google spesso aiuta
<valvestate76> perdono hai ragione sono andato in palla totale
<valvestate76> preso da sto problema non penso ad altro
<valvestate76> cmq grazie ancora
<valvestate76> provo l'installazione della 10.04 speriamo vada bene
<valvestate76> un ultima cosa
<valvestate76> per formattare bene la chiavetta usb lo faccio sempre con unetbootin?
<nicotano> gparted
<valvestate76> vero che stupido che sono
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<jester-> yo nicotano
<ubuntu> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<barabba> salve ho aggiornato il bios del mio asus eeepc alla versione 1104.ora in ubuntu non mi funzionano i tasti Fn+F11 e Fn+F12 e Fn+F10,cioè per aumentare e diminuire il volume e per disattivare l'audio.qualche  soluzione?
<barabba> il downgrade del bios con asus update su windows non me lo fa fare.ho visto su sito dell'asus dei souce code.a che servono?
<jester-> barabba: leggi come flashare il bios a manina
<barabba> eh?
<barabba> c'è un processo che si fa con una penna formatta ta in fat.
<barabba> quello?
<barabba> sto scaricando l'ultimo source code per linux dal sito dell'asus...
<jester-> barabba: sul sito di sicuro c'è sia il tool che il bios
<barabba> serve a qualcosa?
<nicotano> barabba,  vedi qui se c'è soluzione  http://forum.eeepc.it/viewforum.php?id=6
<jester-> barabba: leggi bene che se sbagli il pc lo puoi buttare
<barabba> non si può fare un downgrade e ritoranare alla versione iniziale del bios?
<barabba> nicotano:non mi fa vedere l'articolo che dici tu perchè non sono registrato.
<jester-> barabba: come no, basta avere il bios e flashare, ma le guide bisogne leggerle e anche attentamente in questo caso
<barabba> scusami per l'ignoranza ma che significa flashare il bios?
<jester-> barabba: scrivere un novo bios,
<jester-> barabba: tieni presente che se canni qualcosa il pc diventa inservibile in modo irreversibile
<jester-> ma mi pare strano che il bios centri con i tasti
<barabba> allora ho visto una guida dove:si formattava una penna fat,si rinominava il file rom con il nome del proprio modello,es:1000HE.rom,al post del bios facevo alt+f2 e partiva l'aggiornamento,intendi questo per flashare?
<jester-> barabba: prova un po la live che, secondo me, hai sminchiato qualcosa
<barabba> sin dalla live non mi fa regolare il volume.
<jester-> barabba: col tasto?
<barabba> fn+f10(muto)-fn+f11(abbassa)-fn+f12(aumenta)
<jester-> barabba: e ti pare che valga la pena di rischiare un pc perchè il tasto volume non va?
<barabba> ho l'impressione che neanche il wireless vada benissimo
<jester-> barabba: fai dall'icona nel tray
<barabba> con eeecontrol?
<jester-> barabba: ripeto: secondo me il bios centra no
<barabba> anche se prima non avevo bisogno.
<barabba> sisi...se installassi eeecontrol?
<jester-> barabba: eecontrol non è mai andato bene
<barabba> una volta ho notato che mi manca un demone...ma non so che sia.
<barabba> questo l'ho notato con la live di kubuntu.mi dava il demone del video,infatti i tasti della luminosità mi funzionano.
<jester-> barabba: il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> kde o gnome cambiano un tubo per quanto riguarda il sistema
<barabba> si lo so.
<jester-> quindi se vanno con kde dovrebbero andare anche con altro
<barabba> allora.tu mi consigli di non toccare il bios.perfetto!
<barabba> poi:sul sito dell'asus,ci sono delle source code per linux che non ho mai installato.sai cosa sono?potrebbero aiutarmi?
<jester-> barabba: per due tasti di nessuna importanza, a mio parere, non ne vale l apena
<marco69> ciao a tutti
<jester-> barabba: pure la wifi se la spegni col tsto fn non torna piu su e devi andare di rfkill o ritirarla su un xp
<marco69> una domanda per favore, esiste il superuser in ubuntu?
<jester-> marco69: qualsiasi use che ha puo usare sudo
<barabba> si.se la tengo accessa dall'inizio funziona ma non la posso disattivare,e viceversa.
<marco69> l'utente che creo quando installo è anche su
<jester-> marco69: non su ma sudo o sudo su
<jester-> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> Marcofe: creando un nuovo utente sarà senza gruppi, che devi aggiungere
<barabba> quind?
<jester-> se non lo aggiungi al gruppo admin non puo usare sudo
<marco69> rieccomi..continuo s caollegarmi :(
<jester-> !sudo | marco69
<ubot-it> marco69: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<marco69> eccomi
<marco69> devo impostare xchat per evitare di cadere sempre?
<jester-> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
 * nicotano saluta
<sda1986> ciao si può avere il gnome panel sempre sotto le finestre?
<nicotano> sda1986, clic destro sul pannello proprietà orientamento basso
<sda1986> non in basso, ma dietro
<sda1986> successivamente, mi succede che se metto la barra in autohide tale barra a volte mi rimane bloccata "su" dovendo riavviare la barra per riaverla in autohide. Da cosa può dipendere? grazie
<sda1986> successivamente, mi succede che se metto la barra in autohide tale barra a volte mi rimane bloccata "su" dovendo riavviare la barra per riaverla in autohide. Da cosa può dipendere? grazie
<polis> ciao
<farnia> ciao tutt*, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con l'installazione di Ubuntu 10.10 su hard disk nuovo?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Shin3> farnia, in che senso?
<farnia> @Shin3 Ho acquistato un hd piu' capiente: ho masterizzato ubuntu 10.10 ma il nuovo hd, pur visto dal bios non viene montato. Il messaggio rilevante mi sembra: input/output error
<ubottu-it> farnia: Error: "Shin3" is not a valid command.
<reyarth> salve ragazzi, oggi a seguito di un update di ubuntu mi è morto firefox, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> ola
<reyarth> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema update-alternatives: errore: il percorso alternativo /usr/bin/firefox non esiste
<glpiana> reyarth, metti tutto, dal comando in poi, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | reyarth
<ubot-it> reyarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> ecco glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/541944/
<glpiana> reyarth, cosa c'entra con quello che hai scritto prima?
<reyarth> che non si apre piu firefox
<reyarth> e se lo tolgo e lo reinstallo ottengo l'errore del pastebin
<glpiana> reyarth, ripeto: cosa c'entra con quello che hai scritto prima?
<reyarth> ma quello che ho scritto prima è solo un pezzo dell'errore del pastebin,,, scusa la poca chiarezza
<glpiana> reyarth, digita: apt-cache policy firefox
<glpiana> reyarth, sì scusa, non avevo visto quella riga
<reyarth> un attimo glpiana saluto mio padre
<reyarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541946/ glpiana
<tonyb486> apt-get remove --purge firefox ?
<reyarth> non funziona nemmeno tonyb486
<glpiana> reyarth, installa aptitude e poi sudo aptitude purge firefox   e vedi se lo leva
<reyarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541949/
<glpiana> reyarth, che altri processi sui  pacchetti hai aperti?
<tonyb486> lsof | grep var/lib/dpkg/lock
<reyarth> ragazzi purtroppo devo scappare, dopo cena vi vengo a disturbare... cmq sono sicuro che la colpa dei problemi sia legato alla vecchia ubuntuzilla.py... grazie di tutto e a dopo:D
<glpiana> reyarth, segui tonyb486 ma ogni tanto aggiungi un sudo davanti ai comandi
<Shin3> farnia, non saperi
<tonyb486> I should admit that I dont actually speak Italian. I'm trying to learn it and have a reasonable understanding of what you are saying.
<glpiana> tonyb486, ok :) but I think he is leaving now
<EL_TORO> #c.ustream.tv
<EL_TORO> sorry :(
<farnia> Shin3, grazie. Provo con il forum
<Shin3> :)
<Shin3> uhm ma è formattato?
<Shin3> se non erro i hd nuovi non vano formattati prima di essere utilizzati?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao gente >
<farnia> Shin3: l'ho comunque formattato con puppy ma mi da' comunque errore. Ho scaricato la 10.10 adesso provo a masterizzare la 10.04
<Giovanni> glpiana, ho reinstallato tutto alla fine....  chissà quale era il problema:D
<glpiana> Giovanni, non so proprio dirti
<Giovanni> glpiana, fa niente grazie di tutto
<Giovanni> come si creano i "collegamenti" in ubuntu???
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, vorrei fare uno script per nautilus, come faccio però a fargli stampare a video le informazioni?
<TheBestNeo> o almeno dove posso trovare una guida esauriente...
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, hai provato ad aprire altri script di nautilus e a vedere come sono fatti?
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: no, non c'è comunque un riferimento? provo a prenderne uno
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, spe
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: ho trovato solo delle variabili d'ambiente per nautilus e nient'altro
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20Info/filetype esempio, questo ti mete a schermo l'output del comando file
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: volevo crearmi uno script per quello che mi hai fatto far eieri con mencoder
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: quindi si usano le librerie gdialog
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, non chiedermi altro, non ne ho proprio idea :)
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: belle, allora mi trovo il reference e me lo studio un po'. se poi viene bene dove posso uploadare lo script?
<glpiana> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ TheBestNeo
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: ok, ora mi hai mostrato una nuova via, dopo aver giocato un po' a calcio mi metterò a programmare qualcosa,grazie!
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> glpiana: il profeta
<glpiana> LOL
<ildordollano> buona sera
<ildordollano> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<glpiana> ildordollano, esponi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<ildordollano> grazie. allora il mio problema sta nel ttf-mscorefonts
<ildordollano> cioè
<ildordollano> installando wine
<ildordollano> il mio pc
<FloodBotIt2> ildordollano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ildordollano> non riesce a installare andale
<ildordollano> e continua a ricercare il file
<ildordollano> tra l'altro, non mi permette piu di installare nulla, nemmeno dopo il riavvio
<ildordollano> io ho scaricato andale32.exe
<glpiana> ildordollano, lo stai installando da terminale o da un gestore di pacchetti?
<ildordollano> ho provato entrambi
<ildordollano> inizialmente ho installato wine
<ildordollano> e mi ha dato questo errore
<ildordollano> poi non so con quale magia sono riuscito ad uscirne
<glpiana> ildordollano, installalo da terminale, copia l'errore su pastebin, l'errore o quel che è
<ildordollano> e ho provato ad installare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<glpiana> !paste | ildordollano
<ubot-it> ildordollano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ildordollano> cioè non è un errore
<ildordollano> semplicemente
<ildordollano> continua a cercare dal server
<glpiana> !enter | ildordollano
<ubot-it> ildordollano: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ildordollano> andale32
<glpiana> ildordollano, ho capito, copia e incolla su pastebin
<ildordollano> e come faccio se non mi permette piu di utilizzare l'apt-get e il gestore pacchetti?
<glpiana> ildordollano, se non ti permette di usare apt-get ti darà un errore. lo si può vedere?
<ildordollano> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/).
<glpiana> ildordollano, ok, hai synaptic o simili aperti?
<ildordollano> si, ora ho il programma dell'aggiornamento che continua a cercare dal server, ma non essendoci la x per chiuderlo non riesco a chiderlo. Comunque prima, ho provato facendo termina sessione, e il risultato era lo stesso, prima di entrare qui ero riuscito a far ripartire l'update
<ildordollano> ok con ctrl+c sono riuscito a chiuderlo
<glpiana> ildordollano, copiami l'indirizzo che sta cercando
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> ildordollano, copiami comunque l'indirizzo che sta cercando :)
<ildordollano> downloads.sourceforge.net
<ildordollano> comunque sono riuscito a bloccarlo, cosi da poter usare di nuovo apt-get o programmi simili, pero penso mi serva quel font per far funzionare wine
<glpiana> ildordollano, installa da terminale e fai vedere dove si blocca
<ildordollano> è stato troppo facile. Ecco che mi ripresenta l'errore E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<ildordollano> una mia idea era quella di fornire il download che lui cerca subito nel computer (che tra l'altro, ho gia scaricato), ma non so se è possibile farlo.
<ubuntu> salve ragazzi
<glpiana> ildordollano, sudo devi mettere
<ubuntu> abbiamo un problema non da poco per l'installazione
<jester-> ubuntu: descrivi
<ubuntu> schermo nero dopo aver installato
<ubuntu> un cursore lampeggiante e nient'altro
<jester-> ubuntu: installato come
<ubuntu> non fa il boot
<ubuntu> da cd direttamente
<ubuntu> senza e con live
<ildordollano> glpiana, sta installando, ti aggiorno appena si blocca
<jester-> ubuntu: e che tipo di partizionamento hai usato
<ubuntu> non so quella automatica
<ubuntu> intero disco
<jester-> ubuntu: se hai cannato la / (root) non va
<ubuntu> è un nuovo hdd da 500gb
<ubuntu> in che senso?
<ubuntu> classica installazione standard
<jester-> ubuntu: il disco lo hai inizializzato?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> come si fa?
<hell_vis> salve a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione da live cd di kubuntu  10.10
<jester-> se novo va inzializzato
<jester-> nuovo non ha mbr
<ubuntu> non lo fa da sé?
<jester-> ubuntu: da gparted fai ricrea tabella partizioni
<ubuntu> vedo...
<jester->  500 giga per un solo os mi pare esagerato,
<ubuntu> e vabbè, il pc non è mio
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> ma devo cancellare le partizioni attuali?
<jester-> ildordollano: curiosità: posso chiedere da cosa deriva il tuo nick?
<ubuntu> jester
<jester-> ubuntu: cosa vedi
<jester-> ubuntu: cosa vedi in gparted
<ubuntu> una partizione ext4 da 488gb
<jester-> ubuntu: non c'è una swap?
<ubuntu> + una extended da 13
<ubuntu> e una swap da 132
<attempt> -.-
<ubuntu> 13 sorry
<jester-> ok è giusto,
<ubuntu> swap da 13gb
<attempt> quanta ram hai?
<ubuntu> 4gb
<jester-> ubuntu: reinstalla e scegli diusare l'intero disco
<ubuntu> ma ho appena fatto così per 3 volte!!!
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> :(
<jester-> ubuntu: che schda video monta il pc
<jester-> ubuntu: sei da live adesso?
<ubuntu> integrata
<jester-> ubuntu: lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> un secondo
<jester-> incolla qui che è una riga
<ubuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubuntu> ho chiesto a google
<ildordollano__> Configurazione di ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.3)...  These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross- platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are still available from third parties.  You are free to download these fonts and use them for your own use, but you may not redistribute them in modified form, including changes to the file name or packaging format.  --2010-12-10 19:13:03--  htt
<jester-> ubuntu: non ha problemi la intel allora vai in installazione, scegli partizionamento manuale e quando arrivi fischia
<ubuntu> il quale mi aveva risposto di installare in modalità NOMODESET
<ubuntu> ma senza esito
<ubuntu> ok
<jester-> ildordollano__: serve il repo medibuntu per quei font
<ubuntu> proviamo così
<ubuntu> grazie
<jester-> !medibunto | ildordollano__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'medibunto'
<ildordollano__> jester-, devi tradurmelo per piacere :)
<jester-> !medibuntu | ildordollano__
<ubot-it> ildordollano__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<ildordollano__> ora tento
<ubuntu> jester-, FISCHIO
<ubuntu> :D
<jester-> ubuntu: la vedi la partizione su cui devi installare?
<ubuntu> se ti riferisci alla barra verde si
<jester-> ubuntu: devi selezionare l'hd se  ne hai piu di uno
<ubuntu> si si
<ubuntu> ci sono
<Neuromancer_> http://i.imgur.com/2ouS5.jpg%5D
<glpiana> !chat | Neuromancer_
<ubot-it> Neuromancer_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ubuntu: vedi la sda1 o sdb1 che sia da quasi 500 giga?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> sdb1
<jester-> ubuntu: doppio click che apre il menu
<ubuntu> 487523mb
<ubuntu> ed è una ext4
<jester-> ubuntu: usare ext4 formattare ext4 montare come /
<ubuntu> non ho capito
<ubuntu> mi da solo la possibilità di modificare
<jester-> ester-> ubuntu: doppio click sulla partizione che apre il menu
<ubuntu> ext4 con journaling?
<jester-> ubuntu: yess
<jester-> fomrattare
<jester-> montare come /
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> installo?
<hell_vis> quando vado su start ubuntu dopo pochi secondi mi esce questo messaggio d'errore: (initramfs) stdin: I/O error
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<jester-> ubuntu: vai avanti conferma le domande che installa
<jester-> hell_vis: cercando di fare il boot da os installato?
<hell_vis> si
<jester-> hell_vis: hai piu di un kernel?
<hell_vis> si ho installato sullo stesso hd anche win7
<ubuntu> dopo aver premuto installa nella select mi indicava un'altra unità
<jester-> hell_vis: partizione separata o dentro a seven
<ubuntu> non so se è passata nel frattempo (automaticamente) a quell'altra
<ubuntu> fatto sta che non mi faceva più tornare indietro
<jester-> ubuntu: penso che hia cannato prima rifai
<ubuntu> eh?
<jester-> ubuntu: che unità ti indicava
<hell_vis> dentro 7
<ubuntu> un'altro hdd da 80gb
<jester-> avrà aggiunto sdb5 cioè la swap
<ubuntu> su cui c'erano però dei files non backuppati
<ubuntu> :(
<jester-> ubuntu: se hai selzionato l'hd giusto mica cambia
<ubuntu> adesso sta installando...
<ubuntu> boh
<ubuntu> vedremo
<hell_vis> caro jester cmq il messaggio d'errore nn è solo quello...se mi puoi autorizzare ad inviarti un pm te lo mando completo in modo tale da nn inquinare la chat
<glpiana> !paste | hell_vis
<ubot-it> hell_vis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> sera a tutti da un po di tempo flash per firefox si blocca avete qualche suggerimento?
<stevr1it> sopratutto dopo l'aggiornamento
<rusell__> ciao a tutti
<hell_vis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541992/
<hell_vis> grande cosa sto fatto del paste! :-)
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<rusell__> ciao
<darkroom> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con questo codec decoder text html ...esce quando apre una pagina web contenente un player per la radio online
<ubuntu> jester-, l'installazione è avvenuta, ti farò sapere in caso di altri problemi
<ubuntu> grazie comunque
<ubuntu> e buon proseguimento
<ubuntu> ;)
<hell_vis> nessuna soluzione?
<filo1234> hell_vis: hai scritto che hai masterizzato su dvd
<filo1234> hell_vis: ma hai scaricato l'iso dvd?
<hell_vis> si
<filo1234> hell_vis: uhm proverei la versione alternate anche da usb
<hell_vis> dici?...però ormai ero diventato curioso di sapere dov'era il problema!
<hell_vis> oltretutto il pc nn è molto vecchio!
<filo1234> hell_vis: eh purtroppo quell 'errore è abbastanza generico è sempre stato un cruccio sto busybox
<hell_vis> filo russel mi ha suggerito una soluzione..ora provo e vi fdarò sapere!
<filo1234> soluzione segreta?
<filo1234> hell_vis: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,409051.0.html
<filo1234> e hai controllato md5sum del cd?
<xfire78xx> sera
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi, ho un po' di dubbi sulla virtualizzazione, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mana^
<peppeuz> *mano?
<puccio> sera a tutti
<alessandro_> buonasera a tutti
<sottotituluntu> buonaserata gente con ubuntu c'e' qualche programma per inserire i sottotitoli che gia' ho in srt?
<western> Mplayer
<sottotituluntu> western dici a me?
<valvestate76> salve a tutti
<valvestate76> ho un problemino con il netbook
<valvestate76> ho installato la versione 10.04 che funziona benissimo visto che la 10.10 mi dava problemi. Ma non mi vede il wireless
<valvestate76> come posso fare?
<sottotituluntu> anch'io un problema cerco un programma per inserire srt sottotitoli anche imposti ad un file che ho gia'
<remix_tj> valvestate76: dipende che scheda audio hai
<remix_tj> sottotituluntu: provato con vlc?
<remix_tj> sorry valvestate76 scheda wifi volevo dire
<valvestate76> come faccio a saperlo?
<valvestate76> sono nuovo
<valvestate76> la 10.10 la vedeva benissimo
<remix_tj> valvestate76: beh, che portatile hai?
<valvestate76> eeepc 1001HA
<sottotituluntu> remix con vlc ok ma vorrei metterli su un file che poi mi guardo sulla ps3
<filo1234> valvestate76: strano che non veda la scheda
<remix_tj> beh sottotituluntu con vlc puoi fare la transcodifica verso un terzo dile
<valvestate76> anche a me sembra strano
<sottotituluntu> remix provo subito
<filo1234> valvestate76: connettiti con il cavo ora
<valvestate76> non esiste un modo per fargliela vedere?
<valvestate76> sono connesso
<valvestate76> sto usando il netbook ma con il cavo
<filo1234> valvestate76: ok alloraapri un terminale
<valvestate76> fatto
<valvestate76> sono tutto orecchie
<filo1234> valvestate76: e scrivi iwconfig il risultato mettilo su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> valvestate76: anche lspci visto che ci sei
<valvestate76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542054/
<sottotituluntu> remix c'e' una guida per vlc?
<valvestate76> cosa è lspci?
<filo1234> valvestate76: lascia perdere sei pure associato ad un access point
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> anzi no
<filo1234> ma la scheda è su
<valvestate76> ?
<filo1234> wlan0     RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2860STA"
<valvestate76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542057/
<filo1234> valvestate76: la scheda è quella ed è su
<valvestate76> e quindi? cosa faccio?
<filo1234> valvestate76: scusa ma hai provato a connetterti?
<valvestate76> nel menu a tendina esce disconnesso ma ombrato non ci posso cliccare su
<filo1234> guarda che funziona
<valvestate76> non va
<valvestate76> dispositivo non pronto
<filo1234> valvestate76: sistema>amministrazione>driver hardware
<valvestate76> già fatto non rileva nulla
<filo1234> bene
<filo1234> valvestate76: cat /etc/network/interfaces dimmi cosa leggi
<valvestate76> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<filo1234> valvestate76: ok ifconfig
<valvestate76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542059/
<filo1234> valvestate76: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<valvestate76> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Funzione non permessa
<filo1234> hai usato sudo????
<filo1234> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<valvestate76> ho copiato e messo nel terminale così com'è
<valvestate76> nulla da fare
<filo1234> valvestate76: e sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<valvestate76> fatto
<filo1234> valvestate76: e sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<valvestate76> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Funzione non permessa
<filo1234> -.-
<valvestate76> quindi? eheh
<filo1234> valvestate76: rfkill
<valvestate76> e poi?
<filo1234> cosa ti da?
<filo1234> scusa rfkill list
<valvestate76> fatto
<filo1234> si dimmi cosa ti da
<valvestate76> nulla
<valvestate76> torna al prompt
<filo1234> sudo rfkill list?
<valvestate76> uguale
<filo1234> mah
<filo1234> valvestate76: hai solo ubuntu?
<valvestate76> si
<filo1234> valvestate76: con il tasto dx su network-manager
<filo1234> vedi se è abilitata la scheda senza fili
<valvestate76> si è abilitata
<valvestate76> ma dice comunque dispositivo non pronto
<valvestate76> è strano con la 10.10 funzionava benissimo
<filo1234> valvestate76: senti fai un riavvio senza cavo e vedi un po'
<valvestate76> solo che mi si bloccava il riavvio del pc quindi mi hanno consigliato la 10.04
<valvestate76> ok provo
<filo1234> valvestate76: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,407676.0/all.html
<valvestate76> nulla da fare
<valvestate76> ho riavviato ma non è cambiato nulla
<valvestate76> reti senza fili disconnesso e non mi fa cliccare su
<filo1234> valvestate76: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,407676.0/all.html
<sbubba> Salve
<TheAngry> salve a tutti
<TheAngry> ho un prob
<TheAngry> problema*
<TheAngry> ho provato ad installare l'ultima versione di amsn
<TheAngry> e mi restituisce come errore
<TheAngry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542066/
<filo1234> TheAngry: ma amsn da dove l'hai preso?
<TheAngry> dal sito
<TheAngry> di amsn
<sbubba> TheAngry: ma perchè non dal gestore pacchetti?
<filo1234> TheAngry: amsn è nei repo ufficiali, non diamo supporto per pacchetti presi esternamente
<filo1234> !amsn | TheAngry
<ubot-it> TheAngry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<TheAngry> perchè
<TheAngry> volevo
<TheAngry> provare l'ultima relase
<mirko> ciao a tutti
<mirko> qualcuno è italuiano
<OverMe> tutti dato che è un chan italiano
<mirko> ok
<mirko> avevo visto un thank you
<mirko> mi ero preoccupat
<mirko> ho un problema con ubuntu
<mirko> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<yvesBsAs> descrivi il problema
<OverMe> mirko, esponilo, chi lo sa risolvere ti aiuta
<mirko> ok
<mirko> avevo un computer che girava sotto windows vista
<mirko> e avevo dentro 2 hd
<mirko> 1 sata e uno ide
<mirko> ho tolto il disco sata che ci tenevo i dati ù
<mirko> rettifico
<mirko> disco ide
<mirko> ho installatio nel disco sata ubuntu
<mirko> poi ho riattivato il disco ide
<mirko> ma ubuntu non me lo legge
<mirko> lo vede ma non lo manta
<mirko> e su quel disco ho tutti i miei dati
<OverMe> mirko, ora sei da ubuntu?
<mirko> si
<mirko> ho solo ubuntu
<OverMe> mirko, da terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> metti il risultato sul pastebin
<mirko> ed entrambi i disci sono collegati
<OverMe> !paste | mirko
<ubot-it> mirko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirko> ok
<mirko> fatto
<mirko> lo vede
<mirko> ma non lo monta
<mirko> praticamente non posso accedere ai miei documenti
<OverMe> mirko, si ma vorrei vedere l'output del comando
<OverMe> mettilo sul pastebin come ti ho detto
<mirko> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x07875e7b  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1       19458   156287691+   7  HPFS/NTFS  Disco /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 2
<mirko> cos'è il pastebin
<mirko> sono nuovo di unix
<OverMe> te l'ha scritto sopra ubot-it
<mirko> fatto copiaato
<OverMe> metti il link qui
<mirko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542108/
<OverMe> mirko, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mirko> ovviamente non l'ho ancora formattato
<OverMe> vediamo cosa dice
<roxdragon> we
<OverMe> we
<mirko> nulla
<OverMe> mirko, se non ha detto nulla allora è montato in /mnt
<mirko> ma in risorse computer non lo vedo
<OverMe> mirko, eh perché l'abbiamo montato manualmente
<mirko> e ora che devo fare
<OverMe> entra in /mnt e vedi se è montato sul serio
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-11
<mirko> da dove
<OverMe> sei in computer adesso?
<mirko> no
<OverMe> vabbe apri computer
<OverMe> clicca "file system" sulla sinistra
<OverMe> e poi entra nella cartella mnt
<mirko> eccoli i miei dooc
<mirko> ora devo solo copiarli
<OverMe> yes
<mirko> poi lo devo formattare il disco
<OverMe> ok
<mirko> poi lo devo formattare il disco?
<mirko> o posso lasciarlo in ntfs
<OverMe> ah era una domanda
<OverMe> beh, se ti serve che sia leggibile sia pèer linux che per windows lascialo ntfs
<OverMe> se lo vuoi solo per linux puoi formattarlo in ext3
<OverMe> (o ext4)
<mirko> si ma così non lo amonta automaticamente vero
<mirko> devo fare sempre sudo ecccc
<OverMe> in teoria avrebbe dovuto montartelo anche andando su "computer" e cliccando sull'hdd
<OverMe> che errore ti dava?
<mirko> non c'è proprio la icona dell' hd
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> vabbè intanto salva la roba, poi dopo lo formattiamo e vediamo di sistemare
<mirko> ok
<mirko> mi ci vorranno 30 min
<OverMe> no problema
<mirko> come si crea una cartella
<mirko> che con win bastava il tasto destro ma qui non lo so fare
<OverMe> dove la vuoi fare la cartella?
<mirko> trovarto
<mirko> cdentro documenti
<mirko> ci metto la cartella vecchi
<mirko> dice che ci vogliono 53 min
<mirko> poi come lo devo formattare che lo veda anche il computer dell'ufficio
<mirko> overme ci sei?
<OverMe> si si eccomi
<OverMe> non ho capito la domanda
<mirko> intanto ci vogliono 53 min
<mirko> 29.2mb/s
<mirko> perchè così lento
<mirko> ho una ram da 4 gb
<OverMe> non dipende dalla ram, dipende dalla velocità degli harddick
<OverMe> *disk
<attempt> lol
<OverMe> (si lol)
<mirko> di solito andavano molto più veloci
<attempt> se sposti molti dati.... la velocita' poi varia secondo la grandezza del file spesso.
<mirko> ocome devo farla la formattazone se voglio che me lo legga il pc dell'ufficio
<OverMe> mirko, che sistema hai sul pc dell'ufficio?
<mirko> vista
<mirko> vista 32
<attempt> ntfs allora
<OverMe> allora formattalo ntfs
<mirko> sono più preciso così
<mirko> ma dopo lo automonta ?
<attempt> se lo metti in fstab di sicuro si.
<attempt> tutte le volte che avvii ubuntu.
<mirko> ok
<mirko> ma vista lo vede vero?
<mirko> in fstab
<attempt> ma e' un esterno?
<mirko> si e no
<mirko> è un cassetto
<attempt> vista vede i dischi formattati ntfs.
<attempt> quando glielo colleghi.
<attempt> ubuntu invece se lo inserisci in fstab lo automonta all'avvio ma se non lo trova potrebbe bloccarsi all'avvio.
<mirko> ho messso su il cassetto per comodità
<attempt> e quindi e' molto meglio se te lo monti a mano ogni volta tu.
<attempt> anche perche' e' impossibile cancellare dati da un disco non montato. e' piu' sicuro se lo monti e lo smonti a mano.
<mirko> allora mi devoo impare a memora la procedura
<mirko> anzi me la scrivo
<attempt> si
<mirko> per prima cosa devo fare
<mirko> sudo fdisk -l
<mirko> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mirko> poi vado in file system
<mirko> mnt
<mirko> giusto
<attempt>  sudo fdisk -l e individui il disco. poi dai sudo mount /dev/sdquelchee' /mnt  oppure /media/
<attempt> si se il disco e' /dev/sda1
<mirko> media?
<mirko> xkè media
<attempt> lo monti nella directory media invece di mnt. se vuoi. se non vuoi.. come ti pare.. ovvio.
<mirko> ok
<attempt> per smontare cambi mount con umount
<mirko> grazie  di tutto ora vado a dormire
<attempt> mirko puoi soddisfare le tue curiosita' dando una occhiata al manuale (man) dei comandi che usi. scrivi nel terminale per esempio:   man mount
<mirko> esiste un manuale completo?
<attempt> i comandi hanno un man accessibile da terminale.
<attempt> prova.
<attempt> man mount
<attempt> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<puccio> notte
<attempt> notte puccio
<mirko> grazie a tuttti
<mirko> e buona notte
<attempt> notte
<figo> ciao  a tutti..
<figo> ho un biogno disperato di uLCUNO DI VOI..
<figo> *qualcuno
<OverMe> !qualcuno | figo
<ubot-it> figo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<figo> la mia domanda è:
<figo> ho installato su un vecchio pc ubuntu 10.04 e funziona tutto perfettamente... questo pc pero' vorrei utilizzarlo come server per il p2p collegandomi con il desktop remoto... fin qui tutto ok sia la connessione che le impostazioni varie ma sorge un problema..
<figo> appena rimuovo la scheda video dal sistema sembra che non parta...
<figo> penso mi dia l'errore che ubuntu è entrato in modalità video ridotta e quindi non sia accessibile dal desktop remoto
<OverMe> non credo che parta il desktop senza una scheda video
<figo> perchè il pc ha una chiavetta wireless per connettersi e quella funziona... riesco a pingarlo
<figo> non solo senza scheda(che potrei pure lasciare) ma anche se solo
<yvesBsAs> figo, mi sa che blocca addirittura a livello bios, mano comincia a caricare senza scheda video (se non erro)
<figo> tolgo il cavo vga del monitor
<figo> no xchè la scheda di rete wireless dopo un po' comincia a risp al ping
<figo> quindi vuol dire che si accende..
<figo> altrimenti non potrebbe collegarsi al router con la relativa passkey
<yvesBsAs> se si attiva la rete sei ok, entra via ssh
<figo> io credo sia un problema dell'autodetect di x11
<figo> entra vai SSH? cioè?
<figo> come faccio?
<figo> il problema credo sia questo:
<figo> siccome il sistema non rileva più il monitor va in modalità video ridotta..
<figo> che a me va cmq benissimo
<figo> il problema è che non voglio che venga fuori quell'errore xchè mi blocca tutta l'interfaccia grafica e quindi anche il desktop remoto
<figo> quindi vorrei sapere è possibile avviare sempre in modalità grafica ridotta? oppure eliminare il controllo automatico dell'hw dell'interfaccia grafica?
<figo> è 2 giorni che ci sto perdendo dietro del tempo... e ho leto pure che era fattibile... ma non so comeeeeeee
<figo> credo sia il punto 1 della configurazione di xserver.. ma come si configura?
<roxdragon> seraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<madadam1> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuterebbe ad installar eubuntu
<madadam1> ubuntu*
<CoOltux> madadam1
<CoOltux> che problemi hai?
<ZioUgo> ciao
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Shin3> ifconfig sit0 inet6 tunnel ::216.66.84.42
<Shin3> SIOCSIFDSTADDR: Nessuno spazio di buffer disponibile
<Shin3> che vuol dire scusate
<Shin3> :\
<giuseppe_> buongiorno a tutti
<Shin3> ciao
<giuseppe_> ciao shin3
<giuseppe_> scusate il disturbo..io sn nuovo di ubuntu, ma qualcuno saprebbe dirmi  se e' possibile usare driver destinati a windows su ubuntu?
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> ho necessita di usare ssh mi sono letto la wiki poichè non l'avevo mai fatto prima solo che dovrei accedere alla machina remota e il router non ha portfowarding (router alice) è possibile?
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<filo1234> pigeta: dovrebbe averlo il router alice
<pigeta> non penso
<filo1234> pigeta: senza il forward non è possibile comunque
<filo1234> pigeta: io penso di si
<filo1234> guardati il manuale
<pigeta> è un pirelli con firmware agb 3.2.4
<pigeta> nella schermata di accesso al router non puoi modificare niente ti mostra solo lo stato della connessione e dispositivi collegati
<filo1234> pigeta: scusa ma è il classico router alice bianco? gate2?
<pigeta> si
<filo1234> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WMDVL3Xt9T4/SXcSrF2xVtI/AAAAAAAACZM/NGTu3jGOCRM/s1600-h/Magical+Snap+-+2009.01.21+13.06+-+003.jpg
<filo1234> questo?
<pigeta> no
<pigeta> senza antenneù
<filo1234> pigeta: vabè comunque senza il fw non puoi fare nulla
<filo1234> almeno esternamente
<pigeta> indi per cui cambare router
<opale> ciao
<filo1234> pigeta: o se vogliamo dirla tutta...prendere un router che sia degno del nome...non quei cosi che spacciano per router
<opale> perchè dopo l'aggiornamento grub ha una lista di os dello stesso aggiornamento con versioni diverse
<filo1234> opale: sono kernel diversi ed è normale che ci siano
<pigeta> si guarda avresti ragione fosse per me cambierei ma siccome non è mio e il tipo ha detto che non puo spendere nulla in questo momento volevo vedere se potevo fare qualcosa
<opale> filo1234: perchè funzionano diversamente?
<filo1234> opale: non esattamente
<opale> filo1234: il primo della lista fa andare l'audio ma non la scheda wifi
<opale> filo1234: il secondo fa andare la scheda ma non l'audio
<opale> filo1234: il terzo è un terminale
<massimo18> -.-
<pigeta> qualcuno ha mai modificato il router della pirelli alias alice via telnet?perchè riesco ad accedere alla configurazione  totale del router però non avendoci mai messo mano sopra ci sono dei nomi che non so cosa significano a me basterebbe provare a cambiare la modalità bridge a bridge+routed solo che una funzione cosi denominata non ci sta
<filo1234> !chat | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<opale> come si imposta grub per far partire la versione che dico io?
<cicciom> ciaooo a tutti
<cicciom> ciaooo ki mi da una mano per piacere
<cicciom> ???
<laidon> buondì
<cicciom> ciaoo
<cicciom> mi dai una mano per piacere
<laidon> se posso
<cicciom> sai kome si fa a vedere il livello di inkiostro
<cicciom> sulle stampanti
<laidon> se sistemi le 'k' provo a capire cosa hai scritto
<cicciom> brother mfc 295cn
<cicciom> schusa cosa sono le k?
<cicciom> scusa capito inchiostro
<remix_tj> !italiano | cicciom
<ubot-it> cicciom: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cicciom> ok
<laidon> cicciom, non so come si verifichi il livello di inchiostro per la tua stampante
<cicciom> o anche su una samsung clx 2160
<cicciom> non ci dovrebbe essere una comando dal terminale
<laidon> può darsi, già cercato su google?
<cicciom> si ma nn trovo nulla
<laidon> e allora devi aspettare qualcuno che si più competente
<cicciom> ok ti ringrazio
<laidon> io invece volevo chiedere se è possibile attivare il tastierino numerico già in fase di inserimento utente e password
<remix_tj> laidon: c'e' un pacchetto
<remix_tj> !numlockx
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'numlockx'
<remix_tj> !info numlockx | laidon
<ubot-it> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-10build1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<laidon> ottimo, me lo piglio subito grazie!
<cicciom> remix_tj  scusa ti posso disturbare una attimo
<laidon> remix_tj, va configurato o attiva di default il tastierino all'avvio?
<remix_tj> laidon: si attiva da solo di solito
<laidon> ok, grazie ancora
<remix_tj> cicciom: non te lo so dire purtroppo
<cicciom> ok grazie
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, st cercando di fare uno script per nautilus, però non mi esegue il comando che do e ovviamente non riesco a vedere l'output, come posso fare?
<remix_tj> TheBestNeo: buttare l'output su file?
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: cioè comando > file.txt?
<remix_tj> esatto
<remix_tj> meglio ancora >>
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: provo
<remix_tj> cosi' hai tutti gli output concatenati
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: un errore strano, però intanto ho visto una cosa che non va
<remix_tj> beh meglio :-)
<puccio> ciao
<opale> perchè alsa mixer non trova hardware
<TheBestNeo> se faccio files=$( basename "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" ) mi salva solo l'ultimo file che ho selezionato invece che tutti
<AndroUser> salve a tutti
<AndroUser> mi trovo nei guai
<AndroUser> ho appena accedo il mio notebook vaio con dentro ubuntu e vedo delle righe verdi verticali
<AndroUser> che devo fare?
<AndroUser> qualche idea?
<remix_tj> AndroUser: monitor rotto?
<remix_tj> hai windows?
<remix_tj> li' hai lo stesso problema?
<AndroUser> vedo la fase di boot
<AndroUser> ma con qualche riga verfe verticale
<AndroUser> si ho anche windows
<AndroUser> verde*
<remix_tj> e su win non da problemi?
<AndroUser> aspe che controllo
<AndroUser> vedo il programma bios con le stesse righe, oh mio dio
<AndroUser> cosa è cambiato da ieri sera?
<AndroUser> vedo la progressbar di windows con lo sfondo rigato
<AndroUser> ma che cavolo!!!
<AndroUser> ma nooooooo
<TheBestNeo> controlla il cavo
<TheBestNeo> magari si è leggermente allentato o fa mal contatto
<AndroUser> mi è andato in schermata blu
<AndroUser> page fault!
<TheBestNeo> direi che il cavo non c'entra
<AndroUser> e si è riavviato
<AndroUser> piango!
<remix_tj> AndroUser: scheda video andata
<AndroUser> il mio è un portatile
<AndroUser> e adesso che faccio?
<remix_tj> prova ad indovinare
<AndroUser> come risolvo il problema
<AndroUser> cambiare la scheda video?
<TheBestNeo> già
<TheBestNeo> almeno
<TheBestNeo> provane un altra
<TheBestNeo> magari un tuo amico ne ha una
<TheBestNeo> la provate e vedete un po'
<remix_tj> AndroUser: sempre se hai il portatile con la scheda video sostituibilie
<remix_tj> oppure AndroUser prova a vedere attaccando un monitor esterno
<AndroUser> e dove la trovo una scheda video?
<remix_tj> se si vede male uguale
<AndroUser> giusto
<TheBestNeo> se faccio files=$( basename "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" ) mi salva solo l'ultimo file che ho selezionato invece che tutti, perchè??
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> TheBestNeo: cosa contiene quella $NAUTILUSecceecc
<remix_tj> ?
<AndroUser> :(
<remix_tj> perche' magari devi fare
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: dovrebbe contenere i files selezionati da nautilus
<remix_tj> for v in $NAUTILUSSTICAZ; do basename $v; done
<AndroUser> non è giusto
<remix_tj> AndroUser: cosa vuoi che sia, lo porti a riparare
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: provo come dici
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: come si usa esattamente basename??? basename($f)?
<remix_tj> man basename
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: non riesco, dice basename /usr/bin/sort
<TheBestNeo>               Output "sort".
<TheBestNeo> però io devo metterlo dentro un echo...
<remix_tj> echo $(basename /usr/bin/sort)
<madadam1> ragazzi posso  tramite il tool di creazione dischi di avvio scrivere l'immagine dell'installazione di ubuntu su una partizione di un disco che ho smontato e collegato usb al mio pc, così poi da reinserirlo nell'altra macchina e installare ubuntu? L'hd è vergine e non rischio di perdere dati o altri os
<Peace-> madadam1: non ho capito una mazza
<Peace-> non so come sono gli hd
<madadam1> Peace-, ma che vuol dire?
<Peace-> arrivedersela
<madadam1> Peace-, ho scritto in italiano
<Peace-> ok
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: servivano questi: `` !!! sai come posso contare gli argomenti passati? non ci riesco...
<mirko> ciao a tutti
<mirko> chi può darmi una mano
<mirko> visto che è il secondo giorno che uso ubuntu
<TheBestNeo> mirko: devi esporre il tuo problema, altrimenti come si fa a darti una mano?
<MentalAdmin> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi ,perché nonostante segua per bene la guida, non riesco ad installare apache 2.2.17?
<MentalAdmin> quando vado a dare il make
<MentalAdmin> mi dice che non trova i makefile
<MentalAdmin> a quel punto io cerco nella cartella è vedo che ci sono ben 2 makefile uno .in e uno .win
<mirko> usando emule per la musica per eseguire l'anteprima ma nella stringa è bianca  e non so dov'è il programma
<mirko> da mettrci
<MentalAdmin> allora ho presoil makefile.in e gli ho tolto l'estensione
<MentalAdmin> vado a dare il make
<MentalAdmin> e mi dice che non trovadelle cartelle e si stoppa
<puccio> MentalAdmin, ti serve giusto apache 2.2.17 o ti potrebbe andar bene anche xampp -> http://www.apachefriends.org/it/xampp-linux.html
<TheBestNeo> MentalAdmin: ma non c'è già il pacchetto pronto?
<TheBestNeo> puoi scrivere vlc o totem
<TheBestNeo> scusa
<TheBestNeo> mirko: puoi scrivere vlx, totem o il nome del programma per le anteprime, non so se però fa le anteprime audio
<mirko> e dove lo trovo vlx o totem
<MentalAdmin> si che c'è
<MentalAdmin> ma non so dove mi va a mettere tutta la roba
<MentalAdmin> e poi volevo fare le cose per bene
<puccio> MentalAdmin, xampp fa le cose per bene , ho tutto sotto /opt/lampp
<remix_tj> TheBestNeo: forse $#
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: provo, grazie
<remix_tj> MentalAdmin: apache2 c'e' gia' nei repository, non serve installarlo
<remix_tj> non serve compilarlo
<TheBestNeo> MentalAdmin: non sai dove ti va a mettere cosa?
<remix_tj> basta installarlo
<MentalAdmin> beh
<MentalAdmin> apache di dafault dovrebbe andarsi a sistemare in usr/local/apache2
<MentalAdmin> ma li non c'èma installando il pacchetto dal gestore
<MentalAdmin> linon c'è
<MentalAdmin> o almeno da qualle con l agui
<MentalAdmin> non ho provato con un sudo apt-get install apache2
<TheBestNeo> MentalAdmin: cerca la guida sul wiki su come installare lamp
<MentalAdmin> ok
<roxdragon> sera
<Peace-> minghia è mezzodi
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: niente ne sto provando mille ma non riesco
<TheBestNeo> remix_tj: forse vale solo se divisi da spazi
<madadam1> ragazzi ho inserito il cd alternate, mi da il seguente messaggio vesamenu.c32: not a com32r image e poi mi ridà il controllo con boot:
<K99Brain> madadam1, cd o usb?
<K99Brain> madadam1, a me quel problema me l'ha dato una live usb fatta con l'utility integrata
<K99Brain> madadam1, è un bug di maverick
<K99Brain> madadam1, ho risolto usando unetbootin
<madadam1> K99Brain, ah ok
<madadam1> K99Brain, veramente ho scritto direttamente su una partizione del disco
<madadam1> K99Brain, quindi mi consigli i riprovare con 10.10?
<K99Brain> madadam1, non ho capito, cosa hai scritto sul disco?
<K99Brain> madadam1, e usando cosa?
<madadam1> ho smontato il disco, collegatolo usb al mio pc, partizione da 750mb con gparted e poi con l'utility vi ho scritto sopra l'immagine per l'installazione. Dopo reinserito nell'altra macchina e riavviato
<K99Brain> madadam1, ma una chiavetta non la avevi?
<madadam1> K99Brain, si, il pc non supporta il boot da usb
<madadam1> altrimenti non mi andavo ad impiccare
<K99Brain> madadam1, oppure un cd?
<madadam1> K99Brain, purtroppo no
<K99Brain> madadam1, comunque, rifai la procedura, ma invece di usare l'utility integrata nel sistema, prova con unetbootin
<K99Brain> madadam1, oppure, per caso hai una versione di ubuntu piu vecchia?
<madadam1> K99Brain, sempre con ubuntu 10.04
<K99Brain> madadam1, magari una live di lucid?
<figo> ciao... rieccomi..
<figo> grazie per ieri sera..
<madadam1> K99Brain, no
<madadam1> K99Brain,  ma sarebbe meglio la live di ubuntu 10.10? parlo sempre dell'alternate
<K99Brain> madadam1, allora prova con unetbootin, lo trovi nei repo
<K99Brain> madadam1, alternate NON è live
<madadam1> K99Brain, scusa
<K99Brain> madadam1, la desktop è live
<madadam1> K99Brain, quindi alternate di 10.04 con unebootin
<figo> vi posso porre un'altra domanda? è possibile far partire startx senza monitor attaccato? se si come? grazie... ovviamente sono collegato alla macchina tramite ssh
<K99Brain> madadam1, ma perchè la alternate?
<madadam1> K99Brain, perché non ce la fa il pc ad avviare gdm, ho schermata nera
<K99Brain> madadam1, ok, ma sappi che alternate lo puoi usare per installare, ma non è una versione live
<K99Brain> madadam1, installa direttamente
<madadam1> K99Brain, perfetto allora, è quello che cerco
<K99Brain> madadam1, però cacchio, che pc antico hai?
<Holden> madadam1, potresti fare una netinstall...
<figo> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? scusate se insisto ma è complicata la cosa
<figo> Holden, letta la mia domanda?
<K99Brain> figo, di default X è installato e parte, anche se il monitor è spento o staccato
<roxdragon> figo, c'era una guida
<figo> l'ho cercato come un matto...
<figo> non ho trovato nulla...
<figo> no mi da questo se ho il monitor staccato
<madadam1> K99Brain, come si fa una netinstall?
<figo> Fatal server error: no screens found  Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.  Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.   ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<figo> roxdragon, se riuscissi a recuperarmi quella guida faresti un uomo davvero felice.. :)
<K99Brain> madadam1, io non ho mai provato
<K99Brain> madadam1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<madadam1> K99Brain, facciamo quest'altra avventura, ma prima riprovo directly sull'hd, ormai l'ho smontato
<figo> K99Brain, purtroppo no... credo sia in una configurazione di X ma non so come forzare l'apertura..
<madadam1> K99Brain, unebootin non ha tra le opzioni del menù l'alternate, solo live
<roxdragon> ok spe figo
<roxdragon> hai ubuntu?=
<figo> si ubuntu 10.04
<figo> ovviamente desktop
<roxdragon> figo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542253/
<figo> roxdragon, provo e vi dico tempo 10 min
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> figo,  vado a pranzo... a dopo.. fammi sapere
<figo> ok.. buon pranzo
<golf> ciao a tutti! devo accedere alla mia home, separata, che è criptata su un raid1. Sto su una Lucid Kubuntu 64bit, installata sulla stessa macchina su un disco non in raid. Come primo passo: accedere al RAID1 com mdadm. Ho cercato in giro, anche su vari wiki, senza capire il comando corretto. Ho letto il man di mdadm: dovrei usare l'opzione -A (--assemble) ma poi non so che aggiungere.
<golf> ah, le partizioni sono /dev/sdb2 e /dev/sdc2
<mirko_> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto
<mirko_> sono nuovo in ambiente linux
<mirko> problema con la scheda audio in skype io riesco asentire ma l'altra persona non mi sente
<mirko> problema con la scheda audio in skype io riesco a sentire ma l'altra persona non mi sente
<figo> roxdragon, purtroppo non ha funzionato...
<figo> roxdragon, mi da sempre l'errore di prima.. screen not found
<madadam1> K99Brain, sto provando, speriamo bene
<madadam1> con l'installazione di rete
<madadam1> l'altro sistema purtroppo è stato fallimentare
<mirko> problema con la scheda audio in skype io riesco a sentire ma l'altra persona non mi sente
<CoOltux> mirko
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<mirko> dimmi coottux
<CoOltux> sistema>preferenze>audio
<figo> scusate come faccio a sapere se sto usando grub o grub 2?
<figo> da linea di comando...
<mirko> poi
<CoOltux> ingresso
<CoOltux> togli la spunta sul muto
<maxmeridio> salve a tutti
<maxmeridio> c'è un modo di salvare posta e segnalibri in ubuntu, un po'ì come succede con mozbackup si win ?
<tdk200> raga come si tolgono delle voci non necessarie dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu nel grub??
<CoOltux> maxmeridio lo fa evolution
<maxmeridio> CoOltux, e va bene anche per thund e firefox ?
<CoOltux> firefox cerca nei plugin
<CoOltux> thund nn lo uso
<CoOltux> non saprei
<mirko> fatto
<CoOltux> funziona mirko??
<maxmeridio> a me servirebbe per firefox e thundbird
<OverMe> maxmeridio, che vuoi fare?
<mirko> e poi anche in msn non va l'audio
<mirko> io ho emesene lui non lo so che usa
<CoOltux> mirko se hai tolto la spunta sul muto dovrebbe andare
<mirko> ha le  due faccine quadrate
<maxmeridio> OverMe, salvare tutto in thundbird e firefox, come si fa con mozbackup
<maxmeridio> mail pass segnalibri etc
<OverMe> maxmeridio, basta che ti salvi le cartelle .thunderbird e ,mozilla che stanno nella home
<OverMe> .mozilla
<mirko> che programma di messaggistica è quella con le due faccine quadrate?
<CoOltux> mirko funziona l'audio adesso?
<maxmeridio> quindi poi ripristino tutto rimettendo quelle cartelle ?
<OverMe> maxmeridio, si
<OverMe> le rimetti nella home
<CoOltux> ciao OverMe ;)
<OverMe> ciao CoOltux
<CoOltux> todo bien
<CoOltux> ?
<OverMe> yeah yeah
<CoOltux> good
<CoOltux> :)
<roxdragon> figo,
<roxdragon> spe n attimo che vedo
<CoOltux> ao roxdragon
<roxdragon> oi CoOltux
<CoOltux> :D
<CoOltux> ieri con devede
<CoOltux> mi ha creato l'iso
<CoOltux> ho masterizzato l'immagine
<CoOltux> e funziona nel lettore come dvd
<CoOltux> ;)
<maxmeridio> forse sono nascosti nella home ?? come si vedono i file nascosti ?
<CoOltux> maxmeridio premi ctrl+h
<CoOltux> per vedere i file nascosti
<maxmeridio> :)
<OverMe> maxmeridio, si son nascosti, premi ctrl+h
<mirko> non lo so se funziona
<OverMe> (tutto quello che inizia col il punto è nascosto)
<roxdragon> bene
<maxmeridio> ok faccio allora una copia di queste cartelle
<golf> ciao a tutti! devo accedere alla mia home, separata, che è criptata su un raid1. Sto su una Lucid Kubuntu 64bit, installata sulla stessa macchina su un disco non in raid. Come primo passo: accedere al RAID1 com mdadm. Ho cercato in giro, anche su vari wiki, senza capire il comando corretto. Ho letto il man di mdadm: dovrei usare l'opzione -A (--assemble) ma poi non so che aggiungere.
<golf> ah, le partizioni sono /dev/sdb2 e /dev/sdc2
<Deltaforce> salve a tutti
<Deltaforce> ki mi da una mano per piacere
<roxdragon> Deltaforce,  esponi
<Deltaforce> grazie
<Deltaforce> non riesco a visualizzare il livello di inchiostro nella stampante
<Deltaforce> e poi la web cam si vede sottosopra
<roxdragon> Mmmh.............
<roxdragon> fammi pensare :)
<savio2010> Ciao a tutti
<Deltaforce> ciaooo
<savio2010> Ragazzi ho un problema: ho scaricato il pacchetto netbeans ide con integrato java. Quando installo però mi dice : eval: 1: /tmp/.nbi-6120137.tmp/jre-6u20-linux-i586.bin: not found. Come posso risolvere?
<roxdragon> Deltaforce,  che stampante è
<savio2010> E poi.. ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10, devo fare qualcosa a livello di repository? (Vorrei installare anche skype e gaim che non trovo nei repositories ufficiali)
<Deltaforce> è una brother mfc295cn
<roxdragon> marca brother?
<Deltaforce> si
<roxdragon> O_O
<roxdragon> mai sentita
<Deltaforce> aspetta
<Deltaforce> brother
<Carlin0> savio2010,  skype scaricalo dal suo sito gaim ora si chiama pidgin
<roxdragon> mmm ma brother ha i driver per linux'
<roxdragon> ?
<savio2010> Carlin0, skype scaricato e installato con dkpg -i... ma quando lo avvio non parte..
<Deltaforce> si riesco a stampare
<Deltaforce> ma nn vedo il livello di inchiostro
<mirko_> cooltux
<OverMe> savio2010, netbeans lo installi dal software center
<roxdragon> come li hai installati i driver
<savio2010> OverMe, cioè?
<Carlin0> savio2010, quanti bits ?
<Deltaforce> li ho scaricati dal sito
<Deltaforce> e li ho istallati perdonami sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<OverMe> savio2010, cioè applicazioni -> software center
<OverMe> così anche skype ma devi abilitare i repo partner
<roxdragon> Deltaforce,  uhm
<roxdragon> dovrebbe esserci un tool apposito per l inchiostro
<roxdragon> su sistema > preferenze o amministrazione
<Deltaforce> aspetta che controllo
<savio2010> Allora: Carlin0, pidgin non c'è sui repository ufficiali mi da solo i temi etc.. OverMe: io ho scaricato la versione netbeans+java integrati per linux... perchè non va? (ora cerco
<Carlin0> !info pidgin
<ubot-it> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<savio2010> Carlin0,  quanti bits in che senso?
<Carlin0> ma che dici savio2010 ?
<OverMe> savio2010, questa roba non la devi scaricare in giro per il mondo, devi usare il software center
<savio2010> Carlin0, quando lo cerco in gestore pacchetti mi da 4 pacchetti che non è il software ma themi etc..
<Deltaforce> mi sa ke non c'è comunque se ti riferivi a inkblot non funziona mi dice non rileva la stampante
<Carlin0> savio2010, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<savio2010> OverMe, ho appena aperto il software center... ho cercato skype lo ha trovato ma non scarica niente rimane bloccato allo 0%..
<Deltaforce> sai invece se il livello di inchiostro si vede con samsung clx 2160
<Carlin0> e non aprire software center e gestore pacchetti insieme
<roxdragon> mmm Deltaforce  non so... però spe dammi un secondo
<Carlin0> o uno o l'altro
<savio2010> OK Carlin0 provo da li :) (linea di comando)
<OverMe> savio2010, hai abilitato i repo partner?
<Deltaforce> ok
<savio2010> OverME da dove? mi pare di si comunque sotto sistema amministrazione sorgente software?
<savio2010> altri software vero?
<roxdragon> !tab | savio2010
<ubot-it> savio2010: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<savio2010> OverME da dove? mi pare di si comunque sotto sistema amministrazione sorgente software? altri software giusto?
<OverMe> savio2010, si
<ivanatwork> ciao
<savio2010> SI si già fatto :) (partner) ho spuntato i due repository, is it all right?
<OverMe> savio2010, si
<OverMe> vabbe facciamo da riga di comando, facciamo prima
<ivanatwork> ho 2 pc in rete e vorrei evitare che uno dei due si colleghi ad internet. Mantenendo le cartelle condivise.
<ivanatwork> ubuntu 10.10
<OverMe> savio2010, chiudi tutti i gestori software che hai aperto, apri il terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install skype
<savio2010> OverMe, lo sto installando da software center, ma mi sarebbe piaciuto capire perchè non me lo installava (Scaricandolo dal sito) e dando dpkg -i etc.. etc.. installava ma poi non partiva skype. (ora provo tramite software center)
<savio2010> e stessa cosa netbeans perchè scaricando la versione integrata con java quando installo mi dice che mi manca la jre? ma se è dentro il pacchetto !
<OverMe> savio2010, è per questo che le cose devono essere installate dal software center, hai una garanzia che "funzioni". se li scarichi dal sito non lo puoi sapere
<OverMe> savio2010, intanto installa skype, a netbean ci pensiamo dopo
<savio2010> niente spetta
<savio2010> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<savio2010> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<OverMe> savio2010, hai chiuso il gestore software?
<savio2010> certo che si
<OverMe> hai usato sudo?
<savio2010> In che senso?
<roxdragon> Deltaforce,  hai fatto questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMfc235c
<savio2010> mi sono loggato come utente con su
<savio2010> (root)
<savio2010> sono già root al lancio del comando apt..
<OverMe> eai
<Deltaforce> aspetta ke ci provo
<Deltaforce> si ma la mia è una 295 non una 235
<savio2010> qualche processo appeso
<savio2010> sicuramente -.- come lo sblocco?
<Carlin0> savio2010,  gestore pacchetti è chiuso ?
<OverMe> savio2010, vediamo che processo è: ps aux | grep apt
<roxdragon> no spe Deltaforce
<savio2010> root       865  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:32   0:00 [sony-laptop]
<savio2010> root      8699  0.0  0.0   7644  1008 pts/0    S+   14:57   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<savio2010> (si Carlin0 )
<Deltaforce> ok
<OverMe> savio2010, no non ce n'è di processi appesi
<roxdragon> prova a chiedere a Carlin0
<OverMe> ridai il comando
<savio2010> adesso va -.-
<mirko_> problema scheda audio con skype non rileva la mia voce
<Carlin0> roxdragon, cosa ?
<domenicko> ciao ragazzi/e... avrei un problema con ubuntu... posso chiedervi una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | domenicko
<ubot-it> domenicko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<roxdragon> Carlin0,  non riesce a visualizzare il livello dell inchiostro
<savio2010> ok installato skype, anche se prima di impostare i partner non mi trovava skype.. tutto normale vero? :)
<OverMe> si
<Carlin0> roxdragon, manco io quando non stampa + cambio cartuccia
<OverMe> savio2010, vedi se mo parte
<savio2010> sisi questo parte
<savio2010> :)
<OverMe> savio2010, ok ora: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<savio2010> OverMe, netbeans con java già integrato?
<OverMe> savio2010, mmm no vero, installiamo anche java. wait
<mirko_> problema scheda audio con skype non rileva la mia voce
<domenicko> ok! ho comprato un nuovo hard disk per sostituire quello che avevo nel mio portatile. Ho installato lucid lynx e l'installazzione è andata a buon fine. al riavvio del pc mi compare la seguente stringa: "error:out of disk; grub rescue"
<domenicko> cosa devo fare?
<roxdragon> ahahahahahahahhahahaha Carlin0 \
<savio2010> prima installiamo java giusto? :)
<roxdragon> ahahahah hahahahah
<Carlin0> mirko_, prova a installare pavucontrol che permette di cambiare i canali di ingresso
<roxdragon> !forum | Deltaforce,
<ubot-it> Deltaforce,: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<roxdragon> prova la
<Deltaforce> ok
<tdk200> ragazzi ho enemy territory che parte ma lo schermo mi dice che è impossibile visualizzare a quella risoluzione
<Deltaforce> ti faccio sapere e per la web cam sai dirmi nulla
<tdk200> ma nn vedo nulla come la cambio la risoluzione del gioco?
<OverMe> savio2010, sudo apt-get install netbeans sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<tdk200> si può cambiare la risoluzione da terminale? prima di avviare il gioco?
<Carlin0> domenicko, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Holden> tdk200, è la prima volta che lo avvii?
<Carlin0> !grub | domenicko
<ubot-it> domenicko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tdk200> no prima giocavo andava alla frande
<tdk200> grande*
<domenicko> ho provato questa cosa ma si presenta sempre lo stesso errore :(
<Holden> tdk200, un attimo
<savio2010> OverMe, installo
<tdk200> forse in uscita avrò toccato qualcosa nelle impostazioni video :S
<tdk200> che roba
<savio2010> sta scaricando
<tdk200> Holden,  salvami tu :D
<Holden> tdk200, se vuoi lo resettiamo ma perdi le mappe che avevi scaricato e il tuo profilo
<tdk200> no nn avevo scaricato mappe
<tdk200> resettiamo ci sto :D
<Holden> tdk200, apri un terminale
<tdk200> fatten
<Holden> tdk200, rm -rf ~/.etwolf
<tdk200> fatto :D
<savio2010> OverMe,  ti dico quando  ha finito
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<tdk200> e invio
<Holden> tdk200, si
<domenicko> carlino: hogià visto quella guida, ma non risolve il mio problema
<Holden> tdk200, ora lancia il comando    et
<tdk200> fatto adesso avvio et?
<mirko_> no
<mirko_> nn va
<mirko_> uffi
<tdk200> è partito thanks Holden
<Holden> tdk200, :)
<tdk200> Holden, sai anche come mettere dei bobot in et per linux
<tdk200> su windows ci so riuscito ma ci so diversi bug
<Holden> tdk200, no, se vuoi ti posso dire come farlo funzionare con pulseaudio :)
<tdk200> volevo allenarmi da solo
<tdk200> ????
<Deltaforce> ok grazie
<tdk200> COsa sarebbe pulse audio^
<Holden> tdk200, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> io volevo aggiornare alla 10.10 ma forse nn ha aggiornato
<tdk200> informazioni su gnome mi dice 2.30.2 Holden
<xfire78xx> sera
<Holden> tdk200, uname -a
<tdk200> Linux tdk200-desktop 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 09:00:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Holden> tdk200, ok hai lucid. l'audio ti funziona bene con et?
<savio2010> OverMe, tra poco ti dico
<tdk200> si l'ho risolto il prob audio all'inizio dopo che lo installai
<tdk200> cercai una guida
<Holden> tdk200, ok allora sei a posto
<tdk200> e risolsi :D
<tdk200> cmq avevo chiesto per i bobot :P
<tdk200> hahahua pensavi che l'audio nn partisse?
<tdk200> Holden,  per quel problema video prima partiva l'audio e il gioco ma non vedevo una cippa perchè si era impostato male la risoluzione
<tdk200> cerco una guida per i bobot :D
<savio2010> OverMe, perfetto caro!
<OverMe> savio2010, good
<savio2010> OverMe, grazie! :)
<OverMe> savio2010, di nulla
<tdk200> Holden, come verifico la versione di enemyterritory?
<savio2010> OverMe, ti posso contattare in privato? :)
<mirko_> come si chiama il programma di messaggistica immediata con le due faccine quadrate
<mirko_> come si chiama il programma di messaggistica immediata con le due faccine quadrate
<savio2010> mirko_, non lo so
<OverMe> savio2010, per assistenza è meglio che chiedi qui, per altro si
<savio2010> per altro
<savio2010> :)
<OverMe> vai
<mirko_> come si chiama il programma di messaggistica immediata con le due faccine quadrate
<mirko_> ho provato con im
<mirko_> ma non lo trovo
<tdk200> o porca puzzzz
<Carlin0> mirko_,  empathy o pidgin ?
<tdk200> ho un link dove posso usare i bot ma quale devo installare per ubuntu 10.04?
<tdk200> http://www.omni-bot.com/wiki/index.php?title=Download_Omni-Bot_ET
<Carlin0> !supybot | tdk200
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'supybot'
<Carlin0> !info supybot
<ubot-it> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (lucid), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Holden> tdk200, avvia et da terminale, poi esci, scorri su e troverai qualcosa tipo "ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006"
<TheAngry> salve
<tdk200> ET 2.60 linux-i386 Mar 10 2005
<TheAngry> quando provo a far partire amsn mi da quest errore
<TheAngry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542278/
<tdk200> Holden, secondo te omni-bot quale dovrei installare come versione?
<tdk200> http://www.omni-bot.com/wiki/index.php?title=Download_Omni-Bot_ET
<tdk200> guarda questo link Holden
<Holden> tdk200, non saprei :) io ci gioco raramente, ma il miglior allenamento è giocare contro persone vere
<tdk200> ci so diverse versioni nn fa intendere una per ubuntu10
<tdk200> a lo so
<Holden> tdk200, al limite aggiorna alla versione 2.60b
<tdk200> ma con una pennetta della wind che va in gps o gprs nn credo si possa :P
<tdk200> troppo lenta
<tdk200> omnibot 1.3.0 	0.8 	Linux 0.8 dice linux versione otto
<tdk200> credo che vada anche su ubuntu 10.04 Holden  nn credi ::D :S
<OverMe> TheAngry, quell'amsn da dove l'hai preso?
<TheAngry> dal sito
<TheAngry> non ho usato quello nei rep
<TheAngry> perchè oleo proare l'ultima ersione
<OverMe> si, infatti non funziona quella del sito
<OverMe> se vuoi una versione funzionante scarica quella dei repo
<TheAngry> ma nemmeno la sn funziona
<TheAngry> svn*
<OverMe> e quella dei repo?
<Holden> tdk200, per usare quei bots hai bisogno di una di quelle mod: noquarter, etpub o jaymod
<savio2010> Qualcuno mi consiglia un bel manuale free (pdf) per Unix/Linux ?
<Holden> tdk200, io non l'ho mai fatto, ma penso che qui trovi tutte le info http://www.omni-bot.com/wiki/index.php?title=Enemy_Territory
<tdk200> capisco
<TheAngry> quindi non vorrei che fosse un problema della mia distro
<tdk200> credo di averci capito qualcosa adesso scarico il file
<tdk200> della mod che preferisco e la installo e vediam :p grazie Holden
<OverMe> TheAngry, che c'entra... a meno che tu non abbia una distro fatta in casa
<Holden> tdk200, buona fortuna :D cmq io proverei a giocare con gli altri, non credo che et richieda molta banda
<Holden> tdk200, prego
<TheAngry> ahah
<TheAngry> ok
<OverMe> TheAngry, il punto è: su ubuntu è bene installare i software da repo, se vuoi andare a cercarteli in giro ci sta che non funzionino e che ti rompi l'installazione
<tdk200> ci proverò :P
<OverMe> quindi, se vuoi far funzionare amsn, cancella quello dal sito e installalo dai repo
<tdk200> Holden, adesso sto scaricando
<TheAngry> vabè io sinceramente dall'errore
<tdk200> vado a 6 kb secondo
<TheAngry> pensavo fosse un problema di aggiornamento delle tcl\tk
<tdk200> se devo giocare a ET ci metto anni per scaricare le mappe :D
<OverMe> TheAngry, è il tizio di amsn che si è dimenticato di inserire una cosa nell'installer e qui non ci possiamo fare niente
<Holden> TheAngry, prova a chiedere aiuto su #amsn
<TheAngry> no va bene cosi
<TheAngry> ti ascolto
<savio2010> Ragazzi non mi va l'audio su ubuntu, come fare? Ho un sony vaio vpceb1a4e..
<matrobriva> prova a lanciare alsamixer
<matrobriva> e alza tutti i volumi...
<Workshop> ciao
<matrobriva> ciao!
<savio2010> matrobriva, già fatto
<savio2010> sono al massimo..
<matrobriva> non hanno mai funzionato oppure è una cosa nuova?
<savio2010> ho installato da poco
<savio2010> non mi ero accorto...
<matrobriva> posta aplay -l
<Workshop> voglio imparare bene ad usare linux
<savio2010> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<savio2010> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<savio2010>   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1
<savio2010>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<savio2010> scheda 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], dispositivo 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<FloodBotIt1> savio2010: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Workshop> pero
<savio2010> ops scusatemi
<savio2010> hai letto matrobriva ?
<matrobriva> cosa?
<Workshop> non mi si connette
<savio2010> l'ho lanciato
<Workshop> il segnale della wifi e a 52 percento
<savio2010> mi trova una intel (hda intel) dispositivo 0:
<savio2010> e una generic
<matrobriva> strano... dovrebbe funzionare...
<Workshop> savio
<matrobriva> hai controllato se non ci sono intoppi fisici alla tua scheda audio (es cuffie inserite, rotelline del volume abbassate...), a volte può succedere...
<savio2010> nono tutt'ok
<savio2010> ma non si puo' fare un test da alsa?
<matrobriva> prova a copiare un file qualsiasi in /dev/audio
<Workshop> ciao
<Workshop> mi date un consiglio?
<Workshop> se la wifi e a 52 percento e normale che non navighi?
<matrobriva> @Workshop: dipende... è impostata la connessione in modo corretto?
<ubottu-it> matrobriva: Error: "Workshop:" is not a valid command.
<matrobriva> Workshop: dipende... è impostata la connessione in modo corretto?
<matrobriva> savio, si sente qualcosa?
<matrobriva> cp file /dev/audio
<aluke> W GNU/LINUX & OPENSOURCE!!!
<Workshop> con windows naviga
<Workshop> sotto back track kdeno
<Workshop> perchè?
<OverMe> BACKTRAKKDENO?
<Workshop> back track KDE
<OverMe> Workshop, qui si da supporto per ubuntu non per derivate "mo faccio l'h4x0r"-like
<Workshop> nn e quello il problema scusa...... ma il supporto non cè su freenode
<Workshop> aiutami perfavore
<OverMe> Workshop, no, qui solo distro ufficiali
<Workshop> allora cosa faccio?
<OverMe> se vuoi prova in #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui
<savio2010> no matrobriva
<Workshop> scusa ma non vi ho urtato vero?
<savio2010> ho trovato su internet che ci dovrebbe essere una sorta di bug su questi modelli
<savio2010> :|
<OverMe> Workshop, no, basta che non chiedi supporto qui
<Workshop> ok ciao buon lavoro
<OverMe> ciao
<savio2010> Mannaggia all'audio
<TheAngry> uhm
<TheAngry> come faccio a vedere quale versione di tcl tk ho attualmente?
<mirko> ubuntu mi monta la chiavetta usb ma non mi fa copiare i file
<mirko> ubuntu mi monta la chiavetta usb ma non mi fa copiare i file sulla chiavetta
<mirko> ubuntu mi monta la chiavetta usb ma non mi fa copiare i file sulla chiavetta
<tdk200> formattaka
<tdk200> firmattala milo_
<tdk200> firmattala mirko
<mirko> la chiavetta non è mia
<tdk200> e quindi?
<mirko> non posso farmattargliela
<tdk200> ci sono file?
<mirko> si
<tdk200> passa a windows sposta i file
<mirko> io ho solo ubuntu
<tdk200> formattala da windows e provala su ubuntu
<tdk200> a
<mirko> e lei usa solo win
<tdk200> lei
<mirko> windows
<tdk200> cmq avvolte succede
<tdk200> si risolve come ti ho spiegato
<mirko> però me l'ha montata i file io li leggo
<mirko> anzi li ascolto
<OverMe> mirko, gksu nautilus e prova a copiare i file dalla finestra che ti appare
<tdk200> ????
<mirko> visto che sono ???????
<tdk200> cmq prova anche ad espellere e reinserire
<mirko> overme io lo uso solo da ieri sto sistema operativo
<mirko> sono nuovo
<OverMe> mirko, premi alt+f2 dovrebbe comparirti una finestra
<mirko> fatto
<mirko> si mi appare
<OverMe> scrivi gksu nautilus
<mirko> mi è venuta una cartela con la srcritta root
<mirko> dentro c'è desktop
<OverMe> copia i file nella pennina usando quella finestra e vedi se funziona
<mirko> non me li copia
<OverMe> che dice?
<mirko> Errore nell'aprire il file «/media/533D-56A5/3) ligabue - ci sei sempre stata (arrivederci , mostro!).mp3»: Niente spazio sul device
<mirko> ma ci sono 300 mb di spazio nella chiavetta
<tdk200> OverMe, come verifico se su ubuntu è installato glibc-2.2
<tdk200> ??
<are81> c'è qualke italiano?
<tdk200> si
<tdk200> so tutti italiani
<are81> grz tdk200
<are81> avrei una domanda
<OverMe> tdk200, dpkg -l | grep libc6
<are81> sto provando ad installare ubuntu sul mio netbook
<are81> ma durante l'installazione si creano 2 errori
<are81> uno alla wireless e l'altro nn sono
<are81> come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> una descrizione un po più accurata di cosa dice l'errore?
<tdk200> libc6 c'è solo questo OverMe
<tdk200> quindi se mi serve glibc devo installarlo
<are81> nn ricordo....appena dopo il riavvio a cui segue la vera installazione mi da un errore legato alla wireless
<are81> finita l'installazione del SO la wireless nn funziona
<OverMe> tdk200, no ce l'hai già, quella è (a meno che non ti servano i sorgenti)
<tdk200> no allora va bene credo
<tdk200> cmq dovrei anche estrarre un file da un zip come si estrae in una cartella da terminale?
<tdk200> OverMe,
<are81> overMe tu sai cosa posso fare?
<Red-XIII> ciao gente
<OverMe> tdk200, unzip nomefile.zip mi pare
<tdk200> provo
<Red-XIII> ragazzuoli... problemoni con l gestore delle finestre! :(
<OverMe> are81, intanto installa ubuntu, a sistemare la wireless ci si pensa dopo
<Red-XIII> *il
<Cyanide_> ciao un buon programma per poter guardare la tv con scheda dvb sat senza dover installare kaffeine e tutto quello che si porta dietrro?
<OverMe> are81, torni qui con ubuntu e ti colleghi con il cavo wireless
<OverMe> e ti aiutiamo
<OverMe> Red-XIII, spiega
<tdk200> OverMe,  dovrei estrarlo in una cartella dove nn mi fa accedere se non con sudo
<tdk200> cioè da root
<Red-XIII> :D ho installato compiz fusion.... la versione 0.9.2 ... disinstallata e poi son tornato alla 0.8.6 .... ora appena do "compiz --replace" va tutto in malora...
<are81> @OverMe, grz! sto finendo l'installazione, dp mi collego col cavo normale questo volevi dire?
<ubottu-it> are81: Error: "OverMe," is not a valid command.
<OverMe> tdk200, allora sudo davanti
<OverMe> are81, si
<are81> ok
<OverMe> (in effetti il cavo wireless direi che non esiste -.-)
<tdk200> se parte l'unzip e nn mi dice dove voglio metterli dove li mette :O??
<OverMe> tdk200, nella stessa cartella dove hai lanciato il comando
<OverMe> tdk200, altrimenti sudo unzip file.zip -d /cartella/di/destinazione
<Red-XIII> uhm
<OverMe> Red-XIII, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Red-XIII
<ubot-it> Red-XIII: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Red-XIII> asp
<Red-XIII> ho un integrazione di un pastebin sul mio client
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/8x5ppe4F
<OverMe> Red-XIII, non è installato compiz
<Red-XIII> gh
<Red-XIII> lo so... l'ho rimosso
<OverMe> hai aggiunto repo esterni?
<Red-XIII> perchè se gli do il replace... mi va a male tutto
<Red-XIII> si... quelli per la versione 0.9.2
<mirko> over rieccomi
<OverMe> Red-XIII, l'hai levati adesso?
<Red-XIII> che, dop'aver rimosso tutto tolti
<Red-XIII> ovvio
<mirko> ma il problema c'è ancora
<OverMe> Red-XIII, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins
<OverMe> mirko, da terminale: mount     e metti in pastebin
<Red-XIII> compiz --replace?
<Red-XIII> ecco qui!
<Red-XIII> tutto in malora!
<OverMe> Red-XIII, si, descrivi la malora
<Red-XIII> uhm.... sai la barra del titolo della finestra? andata!
<Red-XIII> eheheh
<OverMe> Red-XIII, anzi, fai uno screen della malora
<are81> @OverMe, ho finito l'installazione, la wireless nn si attiva proprio
<ubottu-it> are81: Error: "OverMe," is not a valid command.
<Red-XIII> non riesco a selezionare le finestre!
<Red-XIII> porca misè!
<Red-XIII> :(
<Red-XIII> solo xchat bloccato....
<OverMe> are81, sei col cavo adesso?
<OverMe> Red-XIII, ce la fai a cliccare col tasto destro sullo sfondo?
<mirko> ????????????
<are81> si sono col cavo
<Red-XIII> mi da i comandi di Xchat
<OverMe> mirko, da terminale: mount     e metti in pastebin ( e 2 )
<OverMe> Red-XIII, si intendevo sullo sfondo del desktop...
<Red-XIII> l'ho presa la schermata
<Red-XIII> .... ma mo se non posso aprire firefox?
<Red-XIII> come te la linko? :P
<OverMe> Red-XIII, bella domanda
<Red-XIII> huauahuahu
<Red-XIII> posso sendartela
<OverMe> are81, apri il terminale: lspci
<OverMe> are81, metti il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | are81
<ubot-it> are81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Red-XIII> non ho altro modo....
<mirko> pastebin_ubuntu
<mirko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542302/
<tdk200> grazie a tutti
<tdk200> Grazie a Holden e a OverMe  in particolare
<tdk200> mo stacco ciaoooooo
<are81> @OverMe, dopo ke ho incollato là cosa devo fare?
<ubottu-it> are81: Error: "OverMe," is not a valid command.
<OverMe> are81, copia il link dalla barra degli indirizzi e incollalo qui
<are81> @OverMe, ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/542304/
<ubottu-it> are81: Error: "OverMe," is not a valid command.
<OverMe> are81, non mettere @ davanti al nome che si ingiallisce il bot
<are81> ok
<laidon> sera
<Cyanide_> se non ce una valida alternativa reinstallo kaffeine
<Red-XIII> OverMe, ... o riavviavo... o ero fritto
<Red-XIII> cmq...
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/TPwXJ1yR
<Red-XIII> sto messo male!
<Red-XIII> non ho voglia di formattare etc etc
<OverMe> are81, da terminale: iwconfig     metti nel pastebin
<OverMe> Red-XIII, ma stavi usando emerald? non è che si incazza perché non ce l'hai più? reinstalla anche quello va
<Red-XIII> anche con emerald... non risolvo nulla!
<OverMe> Red-XIII, attiva gli effetti da sistema->preferenze->aspetto->effetti visivi
<Red-XIII> cmq... installato
<OverMe> almeno se va in malora lo puoi rilevare
<Red-XIII> :O rilevamento driver?!?!?
<are81> OverMe, fatto ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/542306/
<OverMe> Red-XIII, sta controllano se hai l'accelerazione 3d, vai sereno
<Red-XIII> eh
<Red-XIII> ma si bloccò peggio di prima!
<Red-XIII> anche ocn gli effetti normali
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<OverMe> coool
<OverMe> (ecco cosa succede a mettere repo esterni)
<Red-XIII> shi
<Red-XIII> e quindi?!
<Red-XIII> ora... formattare è un'idea pazza
<Red-XIII> almeno per come la vedo io....
<Red-XIII> :P
<Red-XIII> mancano pure le mesa utils
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<OverMe> quelle non ci sono installate di default
<Red-XIII> ok ma le ho installate...
<Red-XIII> i driver sono ok
<Red-XIII> è il gestore delle finestre che pare impippolarsi
<Red-XIII> sebbene gli effetti funzionino...
<OverMe> are81, hai un tasto sul pc per abilitare / disabilitare la wireless?
<are81> OverMe, si, ma la wireless era abilitata e nn l'ho toccato
<are81> OverMe, cmq ho provato il tasto e sembra morto....nn accade nulla
<OverMe> are81, prova a premerlo e poi da temminale scrivi: dmesg | tail      e metti sul pastebin ( dimmi anche che modello di pc è)
<are81> OverMe, fatto....il pc è un packard bell mod: ZA3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/542310/
<OverMe> are81, sudo rfkill list
<OverMe> metti in paste
<are81> OverMe devo scrivere nel terminal sudo .......?
<Red-XIII> uff
<Red-XIII> nun ho proprio voglia de piallàààà! zozza la miseria!
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<OverMe> are81, yes
<are81> OverMe , mi ha kiesto una password, poi però nn è accaduto nulla
<OverMe> are81, l'hai scritta?
<are81> si, ma nn è uscito scritto nulla
<OverMe> è tornato al prompt senza dare output?
<OverMe> mmm
<are81> OverMe, esatto è tornato al promt senza nessun output...
<Morpheus90> ciao ragazzi
<are81> OverMe, hai altre istruzioni x me?
<OverMe> are81, sto cercando
<are81> ok
<Red-XIII> uhm....
<Morpheus1990> ragazzi chi usa amsn?
<Red-XIII> OverMe, ...
<jester-> sera
<OverMe> ola jester-
<jester-> aiò OverMe
<blackpearl> I have problem connecting ipod
<blackpearl> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con l'ipod?
<OverMe> are81, sistema->amministrazione->driver hardware
<mirko> grazie a tutti
<mirko> buona serata a tutti
<mirko> buona serata a tutti
<OverMe> ciao mirko
<valvestate76i> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato i driver rt2860 dal sito ma non riesco a installarli, qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<jester-> valvestate76i: è un file .bin?
<valvestate76i> no, .tgz
<jester-> valvestate76i: ci deve essere un bin ultima moda
<OverMe> are81, ti propone qualcosa?
<valvestate76i> ho scompattato il file e dentro c'è un install.sh e tre pacchetti .tgz
<jester-> OverMe: sarà andato al cesso
<OverMe> gh
<jester-> valvestate76i: non c'è un readme e un file install?
<blackpearl> ubuntu non mi monta più in automatico l'ipod, se vado in 'sistema->amministrazione->gestione dischi' vedo che è collegato e montato sotto /temp/ipod**** dove **** sta per una sequenza alfanumerica che cambia ogni volta che lo monto
<are81> OverMe, si apre una scheda dei driver della wireless, uno è attivo, l'altro no....sto provando ad attivarlo
<valvestate76i> si, appunto, c'è un file install.sh
<valvestate76i> l'ho fatto partire da terminale, ma mi da errore
<OverMe> are81, qual'è già attivato?
<valvestate76i> ubuntu 10.04 non mi rileva il wireless
<are81> OverMe, "driver broadcomm STA senza fili" fallisce l'attivazione
<jester-> valvestate76i: non c'è un readme e un file install?
<blackpearl> quando provo a smontare l'ipod da lì e a montarlo su /media/IPOD rhythmbox crasha
<valvestate76i> no, un file read me non c'è
<are81> OverMe, "broadcom b43 wireless driver" attivo
<jester-> are81: abita i repo parteners
<OverMe> are81, ti aiuta jester- che io devo staccare
<jester-> abilita?
<are81> jester: come si fa?
<are81> overme: grazie mille!!!!
<blackpearl> scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Red-XIII> uhm... devo proprio reinstallare il sistema?!
<Red-XIII> grrrr
<are81> jester, come si fa?, Come devo fare?
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter broadcom-sta-common
<Red-XIII> jester-,
<jester-> Red-XIII: e perchè mai
<Red-XIII> cosa?
<Red-XIII> ah
<Red-XIII> si... eheheh
<Red-XIII> compiz! in malora dopo che ho provato la 0.9.2
<Red-XIII> disinstallata... rimossi i repo
<Red-XIII> ma appena do "compiz --replace" succede il finimondo!
<jester-> Red-XIII: aborro fortemente compiz ma se hai usato repo esterni ti hanno sminchiato qualche libreria
<andrea1969> buonasera a tutti.ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti.e mi evidenziano degli errori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542324/. Qualcuno riece a capire cosa ho pasticciato? Grazie in anticipo per l pazienza.
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/zLGN2NNX
<Red-XIII> e... intanto ho tutto installato correttamente
<are81> jester, ho fatto ciò che mi hai detto e questo è il risultato finale http://paste.ubuntu.com/542326/
<Red-XIII> aspetta che vedo la versione di compiz attuale
<jester-> andrea1969: hai aggiunto repo non uffuciali senza importare la key e ti avvisa ma se dai s va avanti
<Red-XIII> 0.8.6
<Red-XIII> jester-, ? come faccio allora a sapere quale libreria sia "sminchiata"?
<jester-> andrea1969: repo esterni = facile sminchiamento di sistema
<Red-XIII> uhm... ma fino a che non li ho tolti.... e prima ho disinstallato la versione nuova di compiz
<jester-> Red-XIII: togli tutta la ro ba dove compare la parola compiz e poi dai sudo apt-get autoremove, quindi reinstalla il pacchetto compiza ufficiale
<Red-XIII> andava tutto benone
<Red-XIII> ok mo provo
<Red-XIII> sudo apt-get remove compiz*?
<Red-XIII> do un bel dpkg | grep compiz
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get -f install
<andrea1969> jester-:Ninete di preoccupante. Giusto?Ho smanettato convubuntu twek... e credo di aver fatto danni. Se non ci sono controindicazioni starei buono stavolta. Consiglio?
<jester-> andrea1969 / are81  sudo apt-get -f install
<andrea1969> jester-: procedo.
<jester-> andrea1969: twsticazz è  un'altra vaccata
<Red-XIII> jester-, .. dopo apt-get autoremove ha tolto solo libemeraldengine0
<jester-> andrea1969: a te manca la chiave  di sicurezza dei repo pirla, non è un errore ma un avvisa se dai s va vanti comunque
<jester-> Red-XIII: installa compiz
<Red-XIII> asp
<are81> jester, è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/542328/
<Red-XIII> ti linko un paste
<Red-XIII> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> are81: sudo dpkg --purga firmware-b43-installer
<Red-XIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542329/
<Red-XIII> ecco jester- ... risultano installati ancora questi
<Red-XIII> ci sta rc? che vor di?
<jester-> Red-XIII: che non sono installati ma rimossi senza purge
<jester-> purgali
<Red-XIII> quindi?
<are81> jester, devo creare la pipe o meno?
<Red-XIII> ok fatto
<Red-XIII> :D
<jester-> are81: sudo dpkg --purga firmware-b43-installer che fa
<Red-XIII> quindi posso provare a reinstallare compiz?
<jester-> Red-XIII: madu se non leggi
<Red-XIII> madu?
<Red-XIII> si lo ho purgati
<are81> jester, è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/542331/
<andrea1969> jester-: considera che sono un bancario ... Linux é un a novita e quindi qualche abbaglio lo prendo. Mi sto evolvendo e piano piano migliorando.. non frustare le mie aspirazioni. Voi esperti di linux ve la tirate troppo. Secondo me dovreste essere più comprensivi con i neofiti.In ogni caso digitato il messaggio. L"
<Red-XIII> jester-, ... li ho purgati
<jester-> Red-XIII: installa compiz
<Red-XIII> ok
<jester-> andrea1969: il dovere è di avvisare. poi logicamente uno è libero di fare quello che gli pare col proprio pc e os
<andrea1969> jester-: dicevo che l "errore" rimane . Mi dice che il sistema é aggiornato a 20 gg fà. probabimente da quando l'ho incasinato. Mi consigli di togliere le  redepository non ufficiali giusto? I consigli li apprezzo molto.
<jester-> are81:  sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> andrea1969: o importi la chiave di sicurezza
<jester-> sul sito da dove hai preso i repo ci dovrebbe essere
<andrea1969> jester-: se sapessi cosa vuol dire lo potrei ancge fare......
<are81> jester, è uscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/542332/
<jester-> andrea1969: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<jester-> !gpgerr | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<boomerang90> volevo chiedervi la funzione random(2) con il 2 in parentesi cosa restituisce?
<jester-> are81: sudo apr-get -f install
<andrea1969> jester-: sono un pò confuso. leggo , provo e casomai disturbo ancora. thanks
<valvestate76i> ragazzi scusate ho scaricato il pacchetto rt2860, scompattandolo dentro ci sono sono tre file: install.sh; rt2860; webui e Wpa. supplicant tutti in formato tgz, come si fa ad installarli???
<are81> jester, mi da command not found
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> sbagliato io
<Red-XIII> jester-, ... sempre lì!
<are81> jester, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/542335/
<Red-XIII> no è che devo riavviare...?!
<Red-XIII> mi da sempre lo stesso problema!
<Red-XIII> uff
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get  install --reinstall  broadcom-sta-common
<jester-> Red-XIII: se abiliti da destro sul desk?
<Red-XIII> cioè?
<jester-> cioè destro su spazi vuoto/cambia sfondo/effetti visivi
<are81> jester, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/542338/
<Red-XIII> ah si
<Red-XIII> da sistema ci andavo
<Red-XIII> si cmq... sempre danno fanno
<jester-> are81: dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<jester-> Red-XIII: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> Red-XIII: rm -r .config/compiz
<are81> jester, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/542339/
<Red-XIII> ok... vediamo
<jester-> are81: iwconfig
<Red-XIII> niente
<Red-XIII> sempre sminchiate
<jester-> Red-XIII: dopo aver eliminato le cartelle?
<Red-XIII> gh
<Red-XIII> eh si eh
<are81> jester, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/542341/
<Red-XIII> ho provato a ridare ilcomando... "no such... bla bla"
<jester-> Red-XIII: togli emerald
<jester-> are81: rfkill list
<Red-XIII> non è installato
<jester-> Red-XIII: secondo me se installi senza far fromattare la partizione, cosi non perdi i dati, fai un affare
<are81> jester, non fa nulla
<jester-> are81: 10.10?
<are81> jester, 10.10 netbook
<Red-XIII> jester-, ... la home la ho in una partizione separata
<Red-XIII> quindi i dati non li perdo
<Red-XIII> :P
<OltreIrc`33254> ciao
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get install rfkill
<jester-> allora renistalla
<jester-> reinstalla*
<OltreIrc`33254> c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano con ubuntu
<jester-> !qualcuno | OltreIrc`33254
<ubot-it> OltreIrc`33254: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Red-XIII> e ma con la home sto casino non ha nulla a che vedere?
<Red-XIII> (spero!!!)
<OltreIrc`33254> prima di tutto chi mi da una mano a mettere il nome qui sul canale
<jester-> Red-XIII: se cancellando le due cartelle non va a posto non dovrebbe centrare
<jester-> Red-XIII: prova a riportare gnome a default
<jester-> cancellare .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<OltreIrc`33254> va be fa nulla
<OltreIrc`33254> qualcuno si interessa di sat
<are81> jester, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/542345/
<jester-> OltreIrc`33254: che sarebbe?
<Red-XIII> va beh jester- ... reinstallo k
<Red-XIII> va beh jester- ... reinstallo ok
<jester-> are81: rfkill list
<OltreIrc`33254> volevo cambiare il nome ma non ricordo come si fa
<jester-> OltreIrc`33254: /nick nuovonick
<are81> jester, non fa nulla
<OltreIrc`33254> vadiamo
<jester-> are81: strano
<are81> jester, ma devo scrivere prima sudo
<edoss> grazie
<jester-> are81: la scheda è spenta allora
<edoss> volevo un di supporto per ubuntu e sat
<edoss> qualcuno ne sa
<jester-> edoss: sat sarebbe?
<are81> jester, la scheda ne si accende e ne si spegne
<edoss> satellite
<edoss> tv
<jester-> are81: è spenta hai ancora xp?
<jester-> edoss: tale leopesto lo usa chiedi in chat a vedere se è sveglio
<are81> Jester, sono presenti sia xp che ubuntu, su xp l'ho lasciata accesa
<jester-> are81: vai in xp e vedi se funza
<edoss> )
<edoss> grazie
<edoss> ora provo
<are81> jester, si funziona
<jester-> are81: riavvia
<are81> ok
<are81> jester, ok provo. Grazie mille
<edoss> jester che tu sappia, c'è qualche canale dedica al mio argomento
<leopesto> edoss, che scheda?
<andrea1969> jester-: potresti aiutarmi a capire cosa sbaglio? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542350/ . sempre grazie
<edoss> ciao leo
<edoss> il cielo
<jester-> andrea1969: la chiave è gia prresente
<leopesto> edoss, se non mi dici il modello della scheda tv...
<edoss> no, forse non ci siamo
<edoss> non mi sono spiegato
<leopesto> spiega allora :D
<edoss> vorrei sistemare un server ubuntu
<leopesto> ...
<edoss> e condividere
<edoss> scusa possiamo passare in privato un attimo non so fino a che parole posso spingermi
<leopesto> !chat | edoss: vieni qui se proprio... ma non vedo il perché...
<ubot-it> edoss: vieni qui se proprio... ma non vedo il perché...: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<are81> jester, ora x ubuntu nn ho proprio una scheda wireless
<jester-> are81: iwconfig
<edoss> leo non sonobravo con mirc
<leopesto> con mirc?
<are81> jester, no wireless extensions questo è il risultato
<edoss> come devo fare
<edoss> scrivo qui
<leopesto> se così forse hai sbagliato canale :)
<leopesto> scrivi questo
<leopesto> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<jester-> compat-wireless Linux modules for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<jester-> spe
<leopesto> usa anche copia incolla... e lo mandi come se stai scrivendo qualcosa qui (enter)
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<are81> jester-, mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/542355/
<jester-> are81: iwconfig
<are81> jester, no wireless extensions.
<jester-> are81: la scheda è supportata ma non so accende, il problema è harware, hai fatto 30 fai 31 va in xp  e controlla se si accende e poi esci lasciandola accesa
<are81> jester, ok riprovo
<andrea1969_> jester-: pio darmi un occhiata. ho seguito l0'iter indicato ma l'errore permane.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542360/. Sempre grazie
<jester-> andrea1969_: la sequenza è giusta
<OltreIrc`33254> saluti a tutti
<jester-> andrea1969_: sarà una chiave non valida
<OltreIrc`33254> grazie per l'aiuto
<OltreIrc`33254> ciao leo
<OltreIrc`33254> scusa  se non ti ho salutato di la
<are81> jester, ho fatto come hai detto, con xp la scheda funziona xfettamente
<andrea1969_> jester-: solo per capiure. se non risolvo il problema questo non mi preclude gli aggiornamenti. Giusto?
<jester-> are81: e in linux nisba?
<jester-> andrea1969_: non preclude nulla è solo un avviso basta dare s
<jester-> are81: iwconfig continua a non vederla?
<are81> jester, con ubuntu è come se nn l'avessi più
<tdk200> Holden,
<jester-> are81: uname -r inscolla qui
<tdk200> scusa sai come si apre su ET per linux il terminale
<are81> jester, cosa hai detto?
<andrea1969__> jester-: Provo ancora. Se non riesco lascio p'erdere. grazie per la pazienza.
<tdk200> su windows il pulsante era lo slash prima del pulsante numero 1
<jester-> are81: uname -r e incolla qui
<tdk200> jester-, il terminale di enemy territory sai come si apre??
<are81> jester, 2.6.35-23-generic
<jester-> tdk200: mai usato prova altgr-ì
<jester-> are81: secondo me è venuta installazione farlocca, proviamo a installare wicd se non si schioda installare la normale che va meglio
<are81> jester, quindi ora ke faccio?
<jester-> are81: sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<davide_> domanda,non riesco a scaricare i pacchettidei repository in una lan aziendale come mai il proxiserver
<are81> jester, tutto in una volta il comando?
<jester-> are81: si
<jester-> davide_: intendi che in lan ci vai col proxy?
<fabio_cc> davide_, hai accesso ad internet tramite la lan?
<davide_> jester: si  sono in una azienda e mi collego a internet tramite un proxy server
<jester-> davide_: hai abilitato e settato il proxy?
<davide_> jester: abilitato si. ho messo ip del proxy, cosa intendi per settato
<are81> jester, io ho fatto....devo fare altro?
<jester-> are81: riavviare
<are81> jester, ok
<savio2010> Ragazzi siccome ho l'audio che non mi funziona sul  mio sony vaio mi han detto di provare ad aggiornare i driver alsa, come si fa?
<jester-> savio2010: spe
<jester-> savio2010: http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<savio2010> jester-,  non mi pare che sia questo il motivo
<savio2010> ma la sk audio penso
<savio2010> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=412008.0
<jester-> savio2010: era specifico per vaio
<fabio_cc> savio2010, lspci | grep -i audio    così per lo meno si sa che scheda audio hai
<savio2010> cosa era specifico per vaio? il problema del muto che mi hai linkato?
<savio2010> fabio_cc, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<jester-> savio2010: la guida che ti ho lincato
<savio2010> jester-, ho visto la guida ma ho alcuni dubbi: 1) lì sembra che faccia una nuova installazione di alsa!!! io ho già alsa, come dovrei fare? c'è già contenuto nella cartella alsa
<jester-> savio2010:  solo che facile che non supporta la tua scheda
<jester-> savio2010: prova a seguire la guida passo passo
<savio2010> jester-, sto seguendo passo passo ma fa un'operazione che io non posso fare perchè ci sono già driver alsa dentro la casrtella citata
<jester-> savio2010: cioè roba scaricata prima?
<savio2010> Alsa è già installato!!!
<jester-> savio2010: eddai
<savio2010> Cosa?
<savio2010> Bene, fatto questo non ci resta che creare una cartella (/usr/src/alsa/) e salvarci dentro e scompattare i file che abbiamo appena scaricato: (farei casini già esiste e c'è roba ovviamente!)
<jester-> savio2010: certo che è installata ma fa suonare la tua scheda, quindi segui la guida
<rosario> salve ragazzi ho un problema con l'avvio del pinguino da un hdd sata
<rosario> al boot schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante
<jester-> savio2010: in /usr/src non c'è nessuna cartella alsa di default se c'è hai pacioccato tu
<rosario> ciao jester-
<jester-> rosario: dopo aver installato?
<rosario> jester-, tutto ok, ma al boot schermata nera e cursore lampeggiante
<rosario> credo sia colpa dell'hdd sata
<savio2010> jester-, ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/ (di questi come faccio a sapere quale è quello inerente alla mia sk audio?)
<jester-> rosario: sata centra no mi sa che hai installato male, al partizionamento cosa hai scelto
<edoss> ariciao
<edoss> leo ci sei ancora
<edoss> :)
<rosario> jester-, quello che mi avevi consigliato tu
<jester-> savio2010: non c'è alsa psecifica di solito si scarica l'ultima versione, ma la guida bisogna leggerla
<rosario> lo avevamo fatto insieme
<jester-> rosario: e da live funzica?
<rosario> jester-, si da live si
<edoss> leopesto mi serve di nuovo quell'info
<edoss> per favore
<rosario> jester-, pensa per farlo avviare devo collegare un'altro hdd dove prima c'era la 9.04
<jester-> rosario: strano, mi pare che hai scheda intel, controlla md5sum della iso che hai scaricato che mi sa di installazione farlocca
<rosario> jester-, e dal bios devo identifiacare l'altro come primario
<jester-> rosario: spe
<jester-> rosario: mi sa che hai il bootloader sull'hd che non parte la boot, fai partire l'altro
<rosario> jester-, al ché parte grub che mi chiede se voglio avviare questo o quello
<Red-XIII> jester-, ... ho risolto :D
<Red-XIII> miTTTico! :D
<rosario> jester-, in che senso?
<jester-> rosario: facile che hai grub su entambi gli hd  ma solo uno è quello giusto
<rosario> jester-, si è così
<jester-> Red-XIII: che era
<rosario> jester-, come risolvere?
<Steeler> ciao, è possibile cambiare il nome utente???
<jester-> rosario: quindi con uno o l'altro dovrebbe partire
<Red-XIII> eh
<jester-> Steeler: devi farti in user nuovo
<Red-XIII> libdecoration0
<Red-XIII> stava alla versione 0.9.2
<Steeler> ok
<Red-XIII> mannaggia la pupazza! :D
<Red-XIII> :D
<rosario> jester-, c'è un modo per disattivare la schermata di grub? per default dà selezionato quello giusto, quindi in teoria andrebbe bene così
<jester-> Red-XIII: il sistema andrebbe regolarmente aggiornato
<Red-XIII> gh no no
<Red-XIII> eheheheh
<jester-> rosario: cioè?
<Red-XIII> non è quello ... era aggiornato .. .ma la versione di libdecorationr era incompatibile con compiz 0.8.6
<jester-> rosario: parte in auto il primo in lista ma al boot il pc deve bootare l'hd giusto
<rosario> jester-, mi parte grub e mi chiede se avviare con una versione o l'altra
<rosario> jester-, niente
<jester-> rosario: il che è normale, e non è una versione ma il kernel diverso
<rosario> jester-, preferirei installare bene ubuntu su quello da 500gb
<rosario> cioè fare una buona installazione
<jester-> rosario: falla
<rosario> jester-, va bene mo aaa famo :D
<rosario> ci provo
<rosario> grazie cmq
<jester-> io vado a cena, poi mi dici
<jester-> rosario: accertati che parta sda a l boot
<jester-> che lo mette sempre li grub
<savio2010> jester-, sto seguendo la guida ma ho un problema
<rosario> jester-,  e come?
<rosario> jester-, intendi come abbiamo fatto ieri? (partizionamento manuale)
<savio2010> ho scaricato gli ultimi drivers, ho un file .tar etc.. etc.. ma:Dopodichè andiamo Qui e scarichiamo l’ ultima versione disponibile di ALSA composta da driver, library e utils. Ma il mio file non contiene questi tre files
<rosario> jester-, perdonami ieri ero da live con il nick "ubuntu"
<stejazz> ciao  a tutti
<Steeler> posso modificare la lista "copia in" ??????
<Red-XIII> chi mi chiama?
<savio2010> jester-, sono arrivato alla compilazione dei driver (non mi ha dato errore) ma sul make mi da errore e non mi fa fare neanche make install. Ho fatto precisamente quello che è stato richiesto nella guida
<savio2010> Ragazzi cosa può essere questo errore? make[1]: *** [hpetimer.o] Errore 1
<savio2010> make[1]: uscita dalla directory «/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a/acore»
<Fire> C'è una persona che usa Maverick e una che usa Natty ? Vorrei verificare un bug :)
<ignrnt> sera
<Fire> ciao ignrnt che os stai usando ora?
<ignrnt> perche?
<ignrnt> serve qualcosa?
<Fire> si devo verificare un bug
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<Fire> si ignrnt dovrei verificare un bug
<Fire> DAMN3dg1rl, che OS stai usando ora?
<Fire> (ciao)
<DAMN3dg1rl> Fire, debian testing (squeeze) x64
<Fire> Ok, niente allora :)
<Fire> anzi DAMN3dg1rl prova anche te magari c'è anche in Debian il bug u_u
<DAMN3dg1rl> Fire, citalo
<Fire> Seleziona una cartella
<Fire> premi F2, poi CTRL+C
<Fire> Successivamente incolla da qualche parte come un editor di testo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Fire, che de ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> corrispondenza esatta
<Fire> Ti copia il nome della cartella?
<DAMN3dg1rl> in modo esatto, per la cronaca ho kde (dolphin → kate )
<Fire> Ok allora niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> Fire, non chiudere ad ogni modo la finestra dove editi il nome,
<DAMN3dg1rl> non la copierebbe, è una caratteristica degli *nix
<Fire> No, io faccio quella cosa e mi copia l'indirizzo della cartella
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<Fire> forse e' colpa di nautilus-elementary
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa a kde o a debian se ti trovi male con 10 10...
<Fire> No, io mi trovo bene con Ubuntu :)
<subuntu> aiuto sottotitoli....possibile che non c'e' un programma per impostarli sopra come su windows? grazie
<seawolf> subuntu avidemux riesce a farlo
<subuntu> seawolf ce l'ho ma non so come? e non ho trovato guide per l'inserimento :(
<werewolf_> raga che sw usate per il ripping dei dvd?
<werewolf_> io ho un dvd che non riesco a rippare
<seawolf> subuntu http://tinyurl.com/29hz2m5
<yankee> ciao, ce qualcuno che sa come configurare lirc?
<subuntu> grazie seawolf provo subito
<seawolf> ghgh
<werewolf_> ciao seawolf
<seawolf> ciao werewolf_
<savio2010> jester-, ci sei?
<werewolf_> tt bene?
<Fire> qualcuno ha maverick+nautilus elementary ?
<reddos> ciao a tutti volevo sapere se lubuntu 10.10iso si puo installare su un notebook con 256 di memoria grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, con ubuntu, qualsiasi de sei stretto mi sa
<AlexZion> reddos: ciao , forse con 256 si ....., io ho avuto dei problemi su un pc con P3 800 Mhz e 192 di Ram......
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi troverei meglio con una debian minimale e lxde installato
<AlexZion> reddos: e anche se dicono che la live parte con 160 mb o piu , a me non ha funzionato ....., da considerare che lubuntu è per cosi dire "una nuova nata"
<Fire> reddos, i requisiti minimi per lubuntu sono 128 mb
<AlexZion> si però attenzione per 128 di ram devi usare la minimal , che senon sbaglio è un cd diverso ....
<reddos> io ho gia provato a installare debian-507-i386 netnst.iso ma o molta difficolta sopratutto con laudio
<AlexZion> reddos: io dopo i mille tentatvi , sto provando con xubuntu , che alme no è partito in live e sto tentando di installarlo ...., spero tu abbia piu fortuna di me con lubuntu .. :D
<reddos> io nel pc ho 256 di ram allora dovebbe andare bene
<reddos> ecco xubuntu lo gia provato e lento anzi lentissimo era piu veloce ubuntu 9.04
<Fire> reddos, se sai l'inglese qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System%20requirements
<AlexZion> non so reddos, quello che io tenteròdi fare su sto pc davvero preistorico ..., è di istallare xubuntu e poi provare a renderlo ilpiùleggero possibile , eliminando tutto quello che non servirà...., soprattutto sapendo che ilpc lo useranno due bambini di 8-10 anni ....
<reddos> io non so linglese  putroppo  sono vecchiotto   mi anno insegnato il francese
<Fire> reddos, se puoi aspettare, traduco quella parte in italiano e la metto sulla pagina di lubuntu su Wikipedia :).
<reddos> bravo alexzion e quello che voglio fare io
<reddos> voglio che mia figlia piu piccola impari ad usare il pc    con linux o ubuntu  e non con windows
<AlexZion> reddos: io invece lo facico per i miei nipoti non avendo figli .. ;)
<reddos> bravo
<Fire> reddos, sei degno di stima :)
<reddos> bisognerebbe cominciare a farlo conoscere nelle scuole  iniziando dalla 4 elementare
<reddos> io a mia figlia piu grande  a 19 anni dopo tanti tentativi non ci sono riuscito
<savio2010> Ragazzi ho il seguente problema: ho un sony vaio vpceb1a4e, ubuntu 10.10 mi riconosce la scheda audio ma non sento assolutamente niente. Come è possibile? ho letto in qualche forum che vi era un problema sulle vecchie ubuntu ma su questa dovrebbe funzionare tranquillamente. Qualche dritta?
<Fire> hai disinstallato qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> reddos, Fire, AlexZion per le chiacchere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> :)
<AlexZion> ok fabio hai ragione ..., sorry ...
<reddos> ok scusate
<fabio_cc> nessun problema
<fabio_cc> notte a tutti
<Fire> savio2010, apri il monitor di sistema e vedi se c'è il processo pulseaudio
<savio2010> Fire da dove?
<Fire> Da monitor di sistema
<savio2010> si c'è
<savio2010> nice -11
<Fire> mhh
<Fire> Ti succede con tutto o con qualche programma specifico?
<ppipppo> ciao
<savio2010> emm
<savio2010> non si sente proprio
<savio2010> Nessuna dritta ragazzi?
<Fire> Sei sicuro che non sia colpa delle casse?
<savio2010> ehm funziona con win7
<Fire> savio2010, non mi viene niente in mente, provaa postare sul forum
<savio2010> ho trovato
<savio2010> c'è un bug
<savio2010> che ho risolto con un tool dato da alsa
<savio2010> :)
<Fire> savio2010, se c'è un bug segnalalo :)
<savio2010> Isi
<savio2010> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/537448?comments=all
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 537448 in alsa-driver "No sound in sony vaio VPCEB16FG (Realtek ALC269, snd-hda-intel driver)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Fire> savio2010, ma e' in stato Fix Released, non dovresti averlo quindi
<savio2010> e invece lo avevo boh?!
<savio2010> non mi andava ora mi va
<savio2010> dopo che lo ho risolto
<savio2010> :P
<Fire> Vabbè, l'importante e' che tua abbia risolto :)
<Fire> savio2010, per caso te hai installato nautilus-elementary?
<savio2010> e cosa è?
<Fire> Ok, niente, grazie lo stesso :)
<ubuntu> salve, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 10.10 in dual boot con xp ma durante l'installazione mi propone solo 2 opzioni (diversamente dalle guide che ho consultato) e cioe' usa l'intero disco oppure partiziona manualmente, visto che non sono un asso con le partizioni ho 2 domande: come mai non mi chiede di installare accanto a windows come al solito e come-dove devo partizionare a mano? grazie mille
<Fire> ubuntu, e' strano che non ti chieda di installare accanto ad altri sistemi operativi
<Fire> ubuntu, prova a riavviare...
<stefano> Chiedo aiuto ad un problema, che è il seguente: dopo aver intallato ubuntu 10.10 su un computer un pò vecchiotto ma funzionante, ho fatto delle variazioni al file startUp-manager, e cioè la risuluzione 1280x1024, profondità colore 24 bit, e quando o riavviato il computer mi sono ritrovato con la riga di comando del login e password ma da li non riesco ad uscirne fuori e ad accedere più al sistema, grazie anticipatamente dell'aiu
<stefano> to scusate la mia ignoranza in materia ma o sempre usato windows e da poco o deciso di lasciare.
<stefano> qualcuno mi può aiutare, quale tasto devo usare per entrare in modalità recovery mode all'avvio?
<Carlin0> stefano, che ubuntu hai ?
<stefano> 10.10 ultimate edition
<stefano> correggo 2.8
<Carlin0> e dove l'hai presa ?
<[anubi]> 2.8 ?
<stefano> lo scaricata da internet
<[anubi]> ultimate edition ?
<stefano> non ricordo il sito
<Carlin0> ubuntu-it.org
<Carlin0> scarica da qui ...
<[anubi]> prendi la 10.04... che è lts
<Carlin0> quella non è una release ufficiale
<stefano> non lo sapevo grazie
<stefano> sono un pò ignorante in materia di ubuntu
<Carlin0> cmq prova a tenere premuto shift per accedere al menù di grub
<[anubi]> prendi la 64 sei hai un processore a 64bit
<Carlin0> ma su quella release buh ... chi lo sà...
<stefano> o provato ma non riesco neanche cosi
<stefano> grazie provero
<attempt> !torrent | stefano
<ubot-it> stefano: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<stefano> ma allora quella che ho scaricato io cos'è
<[anubi]> startUp-manager -> non è il massimo per gestire grub... meglio modificare a manina i file
<attempt> stefano non ne abbiamo la piu' pallida idea. vedi i link sopra dati da ubot-it e scarica di li.
<attempt> stefano masterizza la iso ottenuta dai torrent max a 4x.
<stefano> il problema è che non riesco a caricare i drive della scheda video ati radeon 1300 e allora mi sono messo a smanettare su startUp manager
<stefano> grazie lo farò
<attempt> installa ubuntu. poi vai in sistema hardware drivers e vedi se consiglia un driver per la vga adeguato.
<attempt> altrimenti prima di fare cambiamenti o seguire guide che non vengono dal wiki ufficiale chiedi qui.
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<stefano> avevo sentito dire che ubuntu aveva un pò di problemi con le ati
<attempt> si specie le vecchie
<stefano> è vero o no?
<stefano> o capito
<attempt> ma si possono usare i driver open o i vesa di base. il che significa niente 3d.
<attempt> si vero
<stefano> cosa mi consigliate
<attempt> non ubuntu ha problemi. tutti i linux con quelle schede. se non usi gli effetti 3d e i giochi 3d vai tranquillo con i driver open oppure i vesa. per la risoluzione del monitor si puo' vedere di impostarla giusta a posteriori.
<attempt> in ogni caso non seguire guide che non siano del wiki di ubuntu ufficiale
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attempt> vedi i link sopra postati.
<attempt> altrimenti diventa difficile darti supporto.
<[anubi]> e in ogni caso startupmanager non server per installare i driver... serve solo per modificare grub
<stefano> io volevo lasciare definitivamente windows perche mi piace troppo ubuntu però non riesco a configurarlo adovere
<Carlin0> stefano, un dual boot lo abbiamo in molti ...
<attempt> allora. se ti parte il so ed hai un desktop anche solo accettabile, vieni qui e chiedi per risolvere se possibile.
<attempt> prima di metterti a smanettare per conto tuo e seguire guide non ufficiali.
<stefano> no adesso sono su un altro pc quello che non funziona è un altro
<attempt> trovi sempre chi ti puo' aiutare. se nessuno risponde provi in un altro momento.
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<stefano> comunque grazie per l'aiuto seguiro i link indicati
<attempt> stefano prendi una iso dal torrent che ubot ti ha dato il link prima , masterizza e poi prova/installa una versione ufficiale di ubuntu.
<attempt> prima di fare qualsiasi cosa chiedi qui per quel che non funge.
<stefano> si grazie adesso ci provo
<stefano> grazie siete stati molto gentili sicuramente mi faro sentire spesso
<clat> salve
<clat> c'è nessuno?
<Holden> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<clat> Sorry. Buona sera, ho appena installato il Grub2 sulla partizione in cui ho poco prima installato Ubuntu 9.10. Adesso la lista nella quale scegliere il sistema da utilizzare
<clat> mi risulta. Ubuntu o Xp.
<clat> Il problema è che quando premo su xp mi riporta alla lista e mi fa entrare solo con ubuntu.
<clat> dal quale ora vi scrivo.
<clat> (Tutto è nato dal mio desiderio di liberare la partizione con ubuntu e lasciare che con un solo sistema operativo gestissi anche quello spazio. )
<attempt> con quale sistema operativo scusa?
<attempt> comunque se sei in ubuntu ed hai installato grub2 dai in terminale un bel sudo update-grub in modo che rilevi windows. poi riprovi a partire con win. win non vede partizioni che non siano fat o ntfs e quindi la partizione dove avevi ubuntu non la vede. devi usare gpartedlive se vuoi selezionarla e riformattarla pur mantenendo grub2
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<attempt> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<clat> uso xp ma ora sono con ubuntu
<clat> scusa per cosa dovrei usare gpartedlive?
<Padrone> ciao
<mirko> problema audio
<attempt> clat non hai detto se vuoi eliminare ubuntu o no. Tutto è nato dal mio desiderio di liberare la partizione con ubuntu e lasciare che con un solo sistema operativo gestissi anche quello spazio.
<mirko> quando guardo un film  l'audio  va a scatti
<attempt> se vuoi tenere solo win con gparted seghi ubuntu partizioni fat o ntfs e poi ripristini l'mbr.
<neramarea> raga, mi serve un consiglio
<mirko> quando guardo un film  l'audio  e il video vanno a scatti
<Padrone> ritorno alla carica con la versione 10.4 e il ruter che non si vede. Parlo di key wifi. Si tratta di questo...quando istallo 9.4 tutto ok e la chiave viene vista correttamente.
<mirko> perchè
<clat> Allora io prima si, volevo eliminarlo.  Ma non mi partiva più niente e l'ho reinstallato. Ora che l'ho installato vorrei sistemare il grub. Se posso eliminare ubuntu e tenermi l'intero disco per xp lo preferisco perché colui a cui darò questo pc non userebbe ubuntu
<Padrone> qundo poi istallo 10.4 vede il ruter wifi del mio vicino di casa ma non il mio
<attempt> con gparted live prendi la partizione con ubuntu e la formatti ntfs. a quel punto win la vede tutta come spazio disponibile anche se come un disco diverso. poi ripristini l'mbr di windows in modo da eliminare grub come da guida linkata sotto clat.
<attempt> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<attempt> clat prima leggi la guida.
<attempt> a questo punto il tipo usera' win normalmente ed avra' una partizione per salvare i dati diversa da quella del so. ex ubuntu.
<clat> ok, ma la guida la ripristino da xp se il disco di ubuntu lo formatto, giustO?
<attempt> la ripristini come dice la guida clat. leggi per favore.
<attempt> n questa guida sono contenute delle istruzioni utili al ripristino dell'MBR per avviare Windows, usando un CD live di Ubuntu.
<attempt> cosi' c'e' scritto.
<Padrone> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<clat> grande ok. Mille grazie
<attempt> clat faglielo provare che l'amico cambia idea...
<nickycalo> buonasera
<attempt> Padrone come sarebbe.
<attempt> non vede il tuo router wifi?
<clat> l'amico è mio padre e la vedo dura, mi metto a lavoro
<attempt> o non prende la pass?
<Padrone> attempt esatto solo il mio
<attempt> clat se non usa giochi 3d lasciagli ubuntu per una settimana e poi vedi se ti fa' rimetter win.
<Padrone> attempt la chiederebbe se potesse vederlo
<attempt> ifconfig in terminale e pasta
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirko> quando guardo un film  l'audio  e il video vanno a scatti
<Padrone> attempt faccio il tutto ma dovete avere pazienza perche passo i file con chiavetta
<attempt> mirko che vga hai? prova a disattivare gli effetti del desktop.
<nickycalo> Buonasera, sono un nuovo utente linux, ho bisogno di una dritta posso chiedere?
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nickycalo> lo sapevo che avrei preso una legnata! :) ok ...
<mirko> bho che ne so che vga ho
<attempt> mirko prova a disattivare gli effetti del desktop
<attempt> e vedi se lo fa' lo stesso.
<mirko> dove
<nickycalo> Apro una finestra di terminale, poi torno in modalità grafica, arreso il sistema ma mi torna alla finestra di login, ho trovato una soluzione che è shutdown -h now ma ...come chiudo la finestra di terminale senza spegnere il computer?
<Padrone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Padrone> attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/542483/
<filo1234> nickycalo: spiegati meglio
<attempt> Padrone cat | /etc/network/interfaces  e pasta
<Padrone> attempt .nussun file o directori
<Padrone> attempt rettifico permesso negato
<Padrone> attempt provo con sudo?
<attempt> no
<attempt>  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<spud_> ciao a tutti, secondo voi Brasero può far cosi schifo da esser la causa dei miei problemi a masterizzare DVD su due diversi pc?
<nickycalo> filo1234 apro una finestra di terminale es: tty1, faccio quello che devo fare, poi torno con CTRL ALT F7 a (non vorrei dire una ca**lata) GNOME, quando vado per spegnere il PC questo non si spegne ma torna sempre alal finestra di accesso con la scelta dell'utente, ho capito che il motivo è perchè la sessione da terminale non viene chiusa infatti tornando sul terminale e dando il comando   sudo shutdown -h now il pc si spegne p
<attempt> Padrone cat /etc/network/interfaces
<attempt> metti su paste
<filo1234> nickycalo: domanda perchè usi le tty? non poi farlo dal terminale di gnome il lavoro?  secondo te lo fa con tutte le tty? hai provato ad esempio sulla tty2?
<yvesBsAs> nickycalo, non dovrebbe farlo, ma hai provato a dare un "logout" per sloggarti da tty1 e quindi vedere se ti lascia spegnere il PC?
<Padrone> attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/542488/
<filo1234> nickycalo: prova ad usare tty2 comunque
<nickycalo> ho linux da due giorni, è già tanto che so cos'è il terminale :D -- adesso provo con logout ed eventualmente sulla tty2
<filo1234> perchè la tty1 è abilitata per tuttii runlevel ( anche se mi sembra strano, non mi è mai capitato ) ma è un ipotesi
<rusell__> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> nickycalo: comunque applicazioni > accessori > terminale :D
<rusell__> ragazzi vorrei chiedervi come posso fare per caricare dei bot sul canale dell'irc con xchat
<rusell__> ?
<filo1234> !irc | rusell__
<ubot-it> rusell__: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> rusell__: non sono ammessi bot nei nostri canali
<filo1234> rusell__: e comunque sei OT
<nickycalo> con logout forse risolvo il problema, con il terminale di Gnome lo bypasso ... :) grazie ragazzi, buonanotte.
<attempt> Padrone sembra che va' tutto bene. dai anche in terminale iwconfig e pasta
<rusell__> che cosa vuol dire ot
<rusell__> ?
<attempt> Padrone non e' che sei posizionato male per ricevere il segnale da quel router?
<attempt> e quindi non viene rilevato?
<attempt> prova a spostarlo o spostare il pc.
<filo1234> rusell__: Off Topic
<filo1234> !topic | rusell__
<ubot-it> rusell__: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<rusell__> scusate mi ma sono nuovo da queste parti se sbaglio qualche cosa perdonatemi
<rusell__> io vorrei semplicemente chiedervi una cosa
<Carlin0> !chat | rusell__
<ubot-it> rusell__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Padrone> attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/542490/
<attempt> Padrone in alternativa ad usare network-manager di serie in ubuntu puoi usare wicd che e' parecchio meglio e magari riesce a rilevare il tuo router wifi.  meglio se ti connetti via cavo e poi dai i comandi sudo apt-get install wicd e solo dopo il comando sudo aptitude purge --remove network-manager*
<attempt> si visto. attivo ma non collegato.
<attempt> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<spud_> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano con la masterizzazione?
<spud_> per ora uso brasero (su  2 diversi pc) e ho sempre qualche problema.
<spud_> devo fare una cosa banalissima: masterizzare banalissimi DVD di dati
<attempt> Padrone prima leggi la guida di wicd. non installarlo se non usando il cavo ethernet, rischi di togliere network-manager senza aver installato wicd e quindi resti senza possibilita' di connessione internet.
<spud_> prima di mettermi a far N prove con K3B o altri N software di masterizzazione
<attempt> k3b e' il top su linux. no way.
<spud_> attempt: ma io non capisco una cosa.. k3b migliora anche la compatibilità hardware o meno?
<spud_> attempt: ad esempio con brasero su un mi masterizza a meno di 1x....
<Padrone> attempt leggero con attenzione ma tra le 1000 che ho letto questa mi sembra veramente nuova ti faccio sapere come finisco
<spud_> sull'altro pc invece anche se gli dico di masterizzare a 8X lui masterizza sempre alla top speeed (fino a 16x)
<spud_> vorrei capire se sono i miei due masterizzatori poco supportati da linux
<spud_> oppure se invece il "supporto hardware" dipende dal programma usato..
<spud_> io ho sempre ipotizzato che dipendesse dal kernel
<attempt> Padrone ok. probabilmente nella versione attuale prima scarica wicd poi toglie network-manager e poi installa wicd. ma prima ubu di solito toglieva subito network-manager e ti ritrovavi nell'impossibilita' di scaricare wicd ovvero senza niente che gestisse le connessioni. quindi usa il cavo. metti wicd che comunque e' molto migliore per gestire le connessioni.
<attempt> Padrone prima di tutto assicurati che il tuo router abbia un ssid visibile impostato. altrimenti ovviamente non vede la linea.
<Padrone> attempt sulla visibilità del ruter non si discute. Io smetto di vederlo dal momento che passo alla versione superiore di ubuntu
<attempt> ok solo per essere sicuri.
<attempt> visto che il resto va' io proverei a mettere wicd
<attempt> solo che per sicurezza e' meglio che lo installi stando collegato a internet usando un cavo. tutto qui.
<attempt> d'altra parte senza cavo quel pc li non lo connetti comunque.
<attempt> hai detto che usi lucid 10.04 e quindi dovrebbe proprio funzionare.
<DAMN3dg1rl> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-12
<Padrone> attempt non ha disistallato network menager e tutti e due danno lo stesso risultato. quella del mio vicino la vede la mia no.
<Padrone> attempt se poi uso il live 9.04 la connessione va benissimo
<Padrone> la disistallazione non va perche dice che remove è ambiguo???
<Padrone> attempt questo aptitude non ha i poteri della super mucca??
<attempt> APT nasconde in oltre un simpatico easter egg, visualizzabile con l’opzione moo
<attempt> apt-get moo
<attempt> Poi date in ordine questi comandi:
<attempt> aptitude -v moo, aptitud avete tempo, vi consiglio di leggere la colossale guida Debian. Insomma come avrete certamente capito: questo APT hai Poteri della Super Mucca.
<attempt> notte
<Padrone> notte
<Padrone> ma se io volessi reinstallare networkmanager 0.7.0.100 come devo fare?
 * CoOltux re
<roxdragon> sera
<roxdragon> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<josed593> ehiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'è qualcuno???
<OverMe> !nessuno | josed593
<ubot-it> josed593: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<josed593> ok scusa
<josed593> la mia domanda è questa: per poter crackare una rete wifi, devo per forza avere una connessione wireless?
<OverMe> a parte l'illegalità della cosa se la rete non è tua, qui non si da aiuto per queste cose
<josed593> okok
<josed593> volevo solo mettermi solo a confronto con persone più esperte di me in campo informatico
<roxdragon> !hacker | josed593
<ubot-it> josed593: http://diventaunhacker.altervista.org/hacker/guida.swf
<josed593> si la conosco quella guida
<josed593> l'ho letta e sono rimasto molto colpito dalle multeplici opportunità che si ottengono conoscendo a fondo il mondo della programmazione ecc
<josed593> solo..ho una miriade di domande che farei ad un vero hacker
<roxdragon> !chat | josed593
<ubot-it> josed593: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<josed593> ook..scusate ancora il disturbo
<Claymor> Con wine posso aprire file exe?
<Claymor> Ma linux invece di usare direcx cosa usa?
<Deltaforce> salve atutti
<Deltaforce> ki mi da una mano per piacere
<Deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti
<Deltaforce> mi date una mano per piacere
<Deltaforce> ragazzi ho un problema con la web cam mi date una mano
<Deltaforce> per piacere
<puccio> !nessuno | Deltaforce
<ubot-it> Deltaforce: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Padrone> buon giorno
<attempt> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<attempt> !reopsitory
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reopsitory'
<attempt> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Padrone> attempt buon giorno
<attempt> buongiorno a te
<Peace-> salve a atodos
<attempt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/     Padrone   se serve qui ti puoi cercare il pacchetto del vecchio nm secondo la versione che ti funzionava senza problemi.
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Padrone> attempt è quello che ho pensato ieri sera è ho quindi scaricato la 0.7.0.100
<attempt> se va sei a posto. wicd e' migliore comunque secondo me.
<Padrone> attempt quando do il comando di configure mi dice che manca gnu gettext tools
<Padrone> attempt non credo che sia un problema di applet ma di qualcosa che gli altri nuovi hanno tralasciato
<Padrone> attempt ti mando il paste
<attempt> sudo apt-get install build-essential Padrone
<attempt> altrimenti non compili.
<Padrone> attempt è possibile scaricare il pacchetto deb
<attempt> si
<attempt> attento poi quando aggiorni altrimenti te lo sostituisce con l'ultima versione.
<Padrone> attempt si a quello avevo pensato già e proprio quella differenza voglio catturare
<Padrone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Padrone> attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/542620/
<attempt> hai installato build-essential?
<Padrone> attempt sto ancora cercando ... ma dove è? mi dai l'indirizzo chemagari facciamo prima
<attempt> apri il terminale
<attempt> dai il comando   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<attempt> e aspetti che finisca e ti ridia il prompt dei comandi.
<Peace-> attempt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j18W--e1h1o
<Padrone> attempt così non va bene per fare questo ho bisogno della connessione che non ho su quella versione
<attempt> Padrone devi collegare il pc usando il cavo ethernet almeno una volta. non puoi scaricarti un pacchetto e tutte le sue dipendenze a mano.
<attempt> uno magari se ne tira dietro tre che magari ognuno se ne tira dietro altre cinque.
<attempt> uno magari se ne tira dietro tre che se ne tirano dietro altre cinque ognuno. scusate.
<Padrone> attempt sarà un lavoraccio ma devo fare così,
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<attempt> Padrone i pacchetti li trovi nei repo di cui a packages.ubuntu.com
<attempt> poi se googli il nome di ogni singolo pacchetto sulla sua pagina trovi tutti i pacchetti da cui dipende.
<Padrone> attempt farò così... augurami buona fortuna e se rieco a trovare quella benedetta differenza lo faccio subito presente
<attempt> fai prima se metti la vecchia versione di ubu con il network-manager che funziona e poi gli editi i repo a mano se vuoi passare alla successiva e aspetta un attimo.
<attempt> prima installi ovviamente i build-essential.
<Padrone> attempt ma come si fa a passare dalla 9.04 alla 10.04 senza modificare network-manager
<Alex99> ciao, il CTRL-ALT-CANC di win come si fa in ubuntu?
<PaoloRotolo> Alex99, basta andare in Sistema - amministrazione - Monitor di sistema
<Alex99> grazie, ma da tastiera?
<davide_> chiedo aiuto non mi scarica i pacchetti dei repository in una lan  aziendale tramite proxy metto ip  del proxy  e mi da l'errore che non sono collegato devo abilitare qulcosa
<utopia> buongiorno
<peppeuz> buongiorno. ho messo windows xp su virtualbox ma non riesco a fargli vedere le periferiche usb.
<peppeuz> finora tutte le guide trovate sono state inutili perché mi mandano a modificare un files che non esiste
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, devi installare quello closed di oracle
<peppeuz> DAMN3dg1rl: non ho capito a cosa tu ti riferisca,  VirtualBox non è di Oracle?
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, quello nei repos no
<peppeuz> DAMN3dg1rl: quindi devo necessariamente prendere il deb dal sito?
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, o installarlo a mano
<peppeuz> DAMN3dg1rl:  preferisco il deb :P ma una volta scaricato posso ripristinare il vdi che ho creato con la virtualbox che ho ora?
<e-DIO-t> beh formalmente E' di oracle anche quello nei repos, seppur è open
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> recuperi il vdi
<e-DIO-t> cmq sia file è singolare, files è plurale
<DAMN3dg1rl> e-DIO-t, grazie :D
<peppeuz> e-DIO-t:  sì lo so, refuso :)
<e-DIO-t> eh dicono tutti cosi' ;)
<peppeuz> DAMN3dg1rl: e una volta installato quello del sito devo fare qualcosa per le usb?
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, mi par di no
<peppeuz> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, provo e ti faccio sapere :) grazie!
<peppeuz> e-DIO-t:  giuro! studio pure lingue! T_T
<e-DIO-t> peppeuz, che c'entra, pure in ufficio da me c'è gente laureata in informatica ;)
<peppeuz> e-DIO-t:  XD
<e-DIO-t> porco cane, sto' sul -it. Ogni volta penso di stare sul Chat :°°° sorry
<davide_> nessuno sa
<davide_> scheda wifi pci ipn 2220 non mi rileva la rete di casa non riesco a collegarmi è forse rotta
<er_teribile> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un hard disk esterno formattato in EXT3. Me lo vede sempre pieno, anche quando cancello file e si libera spazio. Mi dice comunque "0 byte di spazio libero)
<er_teribile> che po esse?
<DAMN3dg1rl> er_teribile, fai un check con gparted
<FrigoVuoto> il mio pulsante di chiusura finestre si è di nuovo spostato a destra anzicchè essere a sinistra.....avevo fatto una procedura ma non mi ricordo..
<er_teribile> tu pensi che è robba de fyle sistem danneggiato?
<davide_> niente vado
<DAMN3dg1rl> er_teribile, potrebbe
<er_teribile> in effetti ho fatto un controllo
<er_teribile> tramite Gestore disti di ubuntu
<er_teribile> E' uscito che qualcosa non andava
<er_teribile> Ho fatto "controlla e ripara Fyle system"
<er_teribile> forse è uscito fuori che il fs non è integro
<er_teribile> Comunque i file all'interno funzionano tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> er_teribile, se la struttura è andata, non è certo per i files
<er_teribile> quindi che mi consigli di fare?
<er_teribile> per correggere tutto
<DAMN3dg1rl> er_teribile, sai il /dev del disco ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> er_teribile, ci sei ?
<peppeuz> fatto: ora funzionano le usb su virtualbox, grazie DAMN3dg1rl
<peppeuz>  solo per la cronaca e per i log: una volta scaricato il deb dal sito virtualbox, basta andare in Impostazioni, abilitare USB e USB2 e aggiungere il dispositivo che ci interessa
<DAMN3dg1rl> peppeuz, bn
<DAMN3dg1rl> !log
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'log'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nicola> ciao ragazzi, volevo un informazione, se su una macchina con ubuntu installata sopra non ho privilegi di amministratore esiste un modo per poter usare un programma non installato?
<nicola> mi spiego, dovrei fare un esame in laboratorio, hanno ubuntu ma non è stato installato il mio editor preferito
<nicola> vim
<nicola> che per chi programma, sa quanto possa essere utile in confronto a gedit o qualsiasi altro editor
<nicola> ovviamente non ho privilegi sulle macchine del laboratorio, quindi mi chiedevo se fosse possibile in qualche modo utilizzarlo
<DAMN3dg1rl> nicola, se non sono molto seri probabilmente potresti accedere a root tramite grub
<DAMN3dg1rl> usando safe mode
<er_teribile> DAMN3dg1rl che è il dev del disco?
<er_teribile> il mio disoc è su /media/Volume\ Generale
<er_teribile> così è montato
<nicola> DAMN3dg1rl, a parte questo metodo, che non vorrei fare..visto che non vorrei rischiare di essere scovato e bocciato
<nicola> esistono  altri?
<savio2010> Ciao Ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu tramite la procedura wubi. Vorrei ora sapere come faccio a vedere da dentro linux la partizione windows? grazie!
<er_teribile> savio2010 se vuoi un consiglio spassionato
<er_teribile> torna a windows
<er_teribile> ubuntu fa succedere sulo burdello
<nicola> er_teribile, se non sai usare un sistema gnu-linux non dare la colpa al sistema e soprattutto non creare disinformazione in un canale di supporto
<nicola> savio2010,  dal menu risorse nella barra in alto non ti vede le altre partizioni?
<savio2010> computer e system reserved
<nicola> mm non ho mai installato da wubi, asp
<DAMN3dg1rl> savio2010, non usare wubi
<DAMN3dg1rl> crea solo casini
<nicola> savio2010,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=199403.0
<nicola> DAMN3dg1rl,  in effetti l'ho sempre pensato
<nicola> DAMN3dg1rl, allora non sai se esistono altri modi? avevo pensato ad usare un vim portabile ma non riuscito a trovarlo
<josed593> ciao a tutti.
<josed593> oggi mi è successa una cosa strana
<DAMN3dg1rl> nicola, vi non è installato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non è vim ma ci si può adattare
<josed593> al reboot non l'hard disck non mi riconosce più la partizione di ubuntu 10.10 ma solo quella di back ytrack 4
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, ne senso che GRUB non la riconosce ?
<josed593> esatto
<nicola> DAMN3dg1rl, si vi sta...ma non è la stessa cosa :( specie per programmare
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, riavvia da live
<josed593> non mi riconosce il file system
<DAMN3dg1rl> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, come non ti riconosce il file system da live ?
<josed593> nono
<josed593> ora non me lo riconosce :D
<josed593> da live si
<josed593> quindi l'unica soluzione è reinstallarlo
<DAMN3dg1rl> no
<DAMN3dg1rl> affatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi solo updatare grub
<josed593> ti ascolto
<DAMN3dg1rl> e devi farlo da live
<josed593> si il cd ce l'ho
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, avvia da live
<josed593> ok
<savio2010> nicola, grazie mille!
<josed593> è che è lo stesso pc  con con cui sto chattando ora
<savio2010> DAMN3dg1rl, ho sempre installato linux senza wubi. Anche slack e gentoo, però volevo provare :) tutto qua :)
<nicola> savio2010, nulla la prossima volta magari cerca prima su google ;) si trovano quasi sempre delle risposte
<DAMN3dg1rl> savio2010, ah
<nicola> chiudo, alla prossima
<nicola> ciao!
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao
<savio2010> nicola, tu hai ragione :)
<josed593> DAMN un altro problema che ho riscontrato, questo in backtrack, è che ieri il descktop aveva la risoluzione perfetta per il mio pc, oggi invece al riavvio, senza aver cambiato nessuna impostazione, avevo tutto cambiato..
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, inizia a lavorare in live
<DAMN3dg1rl> ci sei ?
<josed593> sisi
<josed593> ma dici senza installare nulla?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<josed593> che senso ha?
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DAMN3dg1rl> josed593, fai quel link
<josed593> merda continuava a disconnettersi
<roxdragon> seraaaa
<roxdragon> ;(
<roxdragon> ;)
<josed593> ciao a tutti ci sentiamo dopo
<skorpion> buongiorno a tutti
<skorpion> sto provando a mettere la versione 10.10 sulla chiavetta usb
<skorpion> ma durante la fase di boot
<skorpion> si blocca in una shceramta nera
<skorpion> con un segno in alto lampeggiante (_)
<roxdragon> skorpion, che errore ti da?
<roxdragon> uhm... hai seguito bene il procedimento?
<davide_> mi aiutate per piacere in una lan aziendale per andare in internet uso il proxy, quando con ubuntu 10.10 aggiorno i paccheeti dei reposiory mi dice che il pacchetto non c'è o e vecchio , o errore del proxy dove sbaglio  devo abilitare una altra voce
<roxdragon> davide_,  potresti postare l'errore?
<skorpion> ho utilizzato
<skorpion> quesot programma da windows
<roxdragon> skorpion, falla da ubuntu se ce l'hai che c'è anche la guida
<skorpion> ultaiso
<skorpion> scusa perch dovrei farla da windows
<skorpion> da ubuntu
<skorpion> da windows non è possibile?
<davide_> non posso la lan azindale è dove lavoro  ho settato il proxy server con ip del proxy azindale .dove sbaglio devo abilitare altro dittemi
<roxdragon> skorpion,  non so ... windows l ho abbandonato
<roxdragon> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<roxdragon> !usb | skorpion
<ubot-it> skorpion: please see above
<roxdragon> davide_,  ma ti va in internet?
<skorpion> mah mi sembra veramente follesca come cosa, cono arch linux non ho mai avuto problemi
<davide_> si in intenet và , è quando devo aggiornare i pacchetti che non ci riesco , infatti non riesco a capire
<e-DIO-t> davide_, aggiornare con ? apt / aptitude o synaptic?
<e-DIO-t> davide_, comunque sia: dieci a uno hai impostato il proxy per http, ma non per ftp.
<roxdragon> ricordo che si deve mettere l indirizzo ip in un file che aadesso non ricordo
<roxdragon> apt e-DIO-t
<e-DIO-t> ah allora davide_ prova ad andare di export FTP_PROXY="" e riprova.
<e-DIO-t> se funziona, mi pare andasse settato dentro /etc/apt/apt.conf
<davide_> aggiornare con apt e http. se baglio dimmicome fare per ftp
<roxdragon> davide_,  devi vedere con echo $proxy
<e-DIO-t> [mo pero' non sto' di linux sottomano]
<roxdragon> davide_,  devi vedere con echo $http
<roxdragon> mi pare
<davide_> in che senso export ftp_proxy come è la procedura
<e-DIO-t> davide_, mmmh recuperiamo : spe ;)
<e-DIO-t> davide_, che errore ti da se dai sudo aptitude update [in terminale] ?
<davide_> devo vedera quando sono al lavoro, domani cmq dateti delle dritte che poi provo
<mirko> domanda veloce
<e-DIO-t> ah ok davide
<e-DIO-t> allora quando sara'
<mirko> ho messso due hd ma il secondo non lo monta perchè?
<e-DIO-t> scrivi nel terminale: export HTTP_PROXY="indirizzodelproxy" e export FTP_PROXY="indirizzodelproxy" dopodichè sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<e-DIO-t> il lato gnome non lo conosco bene per cui non ti so' dire ;) per il resto, cosi' ti dov rebbe almeno funzionare aptitude  [ e si ricorda che aptitude != apt ]
<roxdragon> mirko,  sudo fdisk -l
<davide_> ok grz vado
<e-DIO-t> oh domanda lenta invece: avevo un hard disk "vuoto", prima l'ho aggiunto a un gruppo raid, poi ce l'ho tolto e ho stoppato l'unita' raid, ripreso il disco formattato e c'ho messo dentro i dati. Ora quando riavvio il pc mi avvia un'unita' raid  altra, bloccandomi il mount del disco. Nell'unita' raid vedo i dati che sono nel disco in questione, nel disco ci sono i dati che vedo nell'unita' raid. Ma ogni volta mi dice che il disco non fa
<e-DIO-t>  parte del gruppo raid in questione. Dopodichè stoppo il gruppo raid, e mi lascia monta' il disco "da solo".
<Doei> ho voluto formattare un hdd interno da 250gb, dove non risiede nessun os, ho usato gparted.Ho cancellato la partizione, e ne ho creata un'altra ext4, primaria. Il probblema è che non riesco a scriverci adesso.
<mirko> pastebin
<roxdragon> !paste | mirko
<ubot-it> mirko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<e-DIO-t> Doei, dopo averlo formattato, l'hai montato?
<Doei> e-DIO-t, si, ho cercato l'uuid nuovo, modificato fstab e montato
<e-DIO-t> mmh pasta un po' fstab
<roxdragon> attenzione a modificare fstab o avrete problemi con ureahead xD
<e-DIO-t> roxdragon, esplica esplica, in primis , che è unreahead?
<Doei> e-DIO-t, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542663/
<roxdragon> e-DIO-t,  non so e non voglio pensarci so solo che quando ho modificato fstab male non mi si avviava manco il pc... dopo 24 mi son ricordato di fstab e ho cancellato la linea
<roxdragon> e tutto ok
<roxdragon> UUID=e3517277-7899-4fc1-96f9-c7e8320ca769	/media/sdb1	ext3	rw,defaults		 0	
<e-DIO-t> mmmh...ma non dovrebbe sta in /dev/sdb1 ?
<e-DIO-t> comunque sia, dando per scontato che sia tutto giusto, manca comunque uno 0.
<roxdragon> alla fine
<Doei> e-DIO-t, lo 0 c'è, non si è incollato, sorry
<e-DIO-t> ah ok
<Gamesh> Che programma devo utilizzare per correggere gli errori nel file system di un hard disk esterno fomrattato in Ext3?
<e-DIO-t> Doei, se gli dai "sudo mount -a" che errore ti risponde?
<e-DIO-t> o il disco risulta montato, ma non ti ci fa scrive?
<roxdragon> controlla il proprietario
<roxdragon> ls -lh /media
<Doei> alt...allora, ho eliminato la partizione e quindi non è allocato, ho fatto per crearne un'altra e mi è uscito: impossibile montare Volume 250GB non si posseggono i privilegi per montare il volume Volume 250gb
<Doei> !
<roxdragon> Doei,  ls -lh /media
<roxdragon> non hai i permessi
<roxdragon> e vedi se sei tyu il proprietario...
<roxdragon> mangio
<roxdragon> <<
<Doei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542664/
<Doei> e-DIO-t, se faccio sudo mount -a...non mi da errori
<e-DIO-t> e la cartella /sdb1 c'è dentro /media?
<Doei> e-DIO-t, nella cartella /media/ c'è /sdb1
<e-DIO-t> mmmh e il proprietario è?
<Doei> ...come si fa a vedere?
<e-DIO-t> ls -lA
<e-DIO-t> seconda e terza colonna dovrebbero essere utente e gruppo proprietari.
<e-DIO-t> Doei, comunque credo che se dai touch /media/sdb1/foo e ti dice che non hai permessi, vuol dire che non è "tuo" :D
<Doei> e-DIO-t, matteo@matteo-desktop:/media/sdb1$ ls -lA
<Doei> totale 16
<Doei> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2010-12-12 14:03 lost+found
<e-DIO-t> Doei, allora è "root" il proprietario
<Doei> touch /media/sdb1/foo,  permesso negato
<e-DIO-t> facciamo 'na prova al volo, dopodiche' "rattoppiamo" n'attimo fstab
<e-DIO-t> dai sudo umount /media/sdb1
<e-DIO-t> e poi sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -o user=matteo,rw
<e-DIO-t> [sperando ch emi ricordo la sintassi ;) ]
<mirko> salve di nuovo
<mirko> come volevasi dimostrare ubuntu non mi monta il secondo hd
<Doei> e-Dio-t, penso ci sia qualche cosa di sbagliato nella sintassi...guardo io e poi ti dico
<e-DIO-t> ok
<e-DIO-t> cmq sia Doei l'unica è che devi mettere il tuo utente come proprietario del disco, ora non ricordo di preciso che ci dovevi scrivere dentro fstab ;)
<e-DIO-t> Doei, l'alternativa è -> quando devi scrivere in quella partizione, lo devi fare come root
<e-DIO-t> o, ultima alternativa, modifica' i permessi in modo che ci possa leggescrive chiunque.
<Assange> allora nessuno mi aiuta
<e-DIO-t> a far cosa assangue?
<Assange> sono Assange non assangue
<Assange> mi hanno arrestato da poco
<Assange> volevo sapere se Gparted ripara i file system
<Assange> di un hdd esterno
<Assange> ext3
<remix_tj> Assange: beh, gparted forse
<e-DIO-t> mmmh non è piu' comodo e2fsck.ext3 /dev/part ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> e-DIO-t, sta trollando in diversi canali
<Doei> e-DIO-t, prima che lo formattassi non avevo di sti probblemi, perchè ora si!?
<DAMN3dg1rl> io eviterei di dargli corda
<e-DIO-t> Doei, boh! Comunque te l'ho detto, è solo da fare una piccola modifichina a fstab perchè te lo monti per "user" enon per "root"
<e-DIO-t> DAMN3dg1rl, ti ricordi mica come si faceva ad associare il mount a un utente piuttosto che a "root" in fstab?
<Assange> remix_tj: perchè dici forse?
<remix_tj> perche' gparted in realta' e' un sw per la gestione della partizioni
<Assange> quindi che programma dovrei suare
<Assange> lo farei in windows, ma non penso che si possa fare
<Assange> ho dovuto usare la partizione ext3 perchè il mio dispositivo multivediali vede solo formani unix
<Alex99> ciao, il CTRL-ALT-CANC di win come si fa in ubuntu da tastiera?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Alex99, control esc
<remix_tj> Assange: beh, secondo me faresti prima da gestione disco su ubuntu
<Doei> e-DIO-t, ho risolto, ho eseguito thunar in modalità superutente e ho cambiato le impostazioni del punto di mount
<remix_tj> ti mostra le partizioni e ti fa fare anche il controllo
<Assange> è proprio quello che ho fatto
<Assange> usato gestione disco
<Assange> Verifica e Correggi
<Doei> Grazie
<Assange> ci ha messo 1 ora
<Assange> ed è uscito un messaggio negativo
<remix_tj> eh allora non c'e' niente da fare
<Assange> dicendo che c'erano problemi
<remix_tj> perche' alla fine i tool da riga comandi sono gli stessi
<remix_tj> che chiama l'interfaccia
<Assange> da ubuntu 10.10 si può scrivere sopra una penna usb formattata in ntfs?
<Alex99> grazie
<remix_tj> Assange: si
<tdk200> salve raga esiste una chat per chi usa Enemy territory?
<Assange> no ma esiste una clinica privata a Ginevra per disintossicarsi
<leopesto> !chat | Assange
<ubot-it> Assange: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200> haha ciao Assange notizie dda wiki??
<Assange> ottimo
<roxdragon> sera
<mirko_> salve a tutti ho un prblema con amsn
<mirko_> qualcuno lo usa?
<nicotano> salve
<xfire78xx> salve :)
<mirko_> problema con il disco fisso 2
<mirko_> ubuntu nonlo monta
<mirko_> lo vede però
<mirko_> qualcuno può aiurtarmi
<mirko_> ubuntu vede il disco fisso (gparted) ma non lo monta
<nicotano> mirko_, da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e poi metti il risultato su pastebin
<nicotano> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bennina> salve, avrei bisogno di una manina x partizionare il compu e procedere con l'installazione in dual boot di ubuntu...
<nicotano> bennina, adesso stai in wiondows ?
<nicotano> bennina, prima di tutto fai un paio di defrag della partizione di windows
<bennina> nicotano, qui sono sull'ubuntu di casa, l'altro (asus eeepc 904) quello su cui vorrei lavorare si e' in windows con easeus partition master home edition
<bennina> nicotano, ok...
<nicotano> bennina, poi avvia ubuntu in sessione live, se non hai lettore cd fatti una pennaa usb con unetbootin
<bennina> nicotano, considera che l'eeepc e' appena stato piallato e reinstallato con il cd di ripristino... eh ho provato con la live ma gparted crasha e quando provo ad installare non mi poropone "installa con latri sistemi" bensì solo cancella e metti solo ubuntu oppure partizione guidata e son daccapo che non la so fare :-(
<bennina> ho provato con 2 cd diversi e nessuno ce la fa..
<nicotano> bennina, hai una penna usb da almeno 1 gb?
<nicotano> bennina, quanta ram ha quel netbook
<bennina> si, ho provato anche con la penna ma quella non la vuole nemmeno, anche se la imposto come prima cosa nel boot priority non la vede...
<nicotano> ha un disco rigio oppure schedina SD
<nicotano> rigido*
<nicotano> bennina, forse è fatta male la penna
<nicotano> se il pc boota da usb deve avviarsi
<bennina> nicotano, mah, su un altro compu va...
<nicotano> bennina, ram ?  HD o scheda ?
<bennina> 0.99 gb di ram
<bennina> 160 gb hdd
<bennina> disco rigido
<bennina> e' che mi dice che ho 2 partizioni ntfs, una fat32 e una other
<nicotano> allora fai così, un penna usb formattala tutta  in fat32 e rendila avviabile , scarica il file iso da www.releases.ubuntu.com e prepara la penna con unetbootin
<bennina> e nn so come farle diventare ext3 o 4 come piacciono ad ubuntu (secondo la guida) perche' il cd di installazione va da dio e' che non gli piace come vanno le partizioni...
<nicotano> bennina,  se vuoi mantenere windows  devi ridurlo e creare una partizione estesa con dentro 2 loogiche una per / e una per swap
<bennina> e poi ho come visto che da qualche parte c'e' (e' possibile??) windows nt/2000... ma come mai?
<nicotano> bennina, se non vuoi mantenere windows installa sull'intero disco
<bennina> nicotano, ok, questo era il piano... con il programma easeus posso ripartizionare win e si crea uno spazio libero diciamo "preso" da c:, posso anche cancellare o modificare lo spazio che lui ha destinato a d: ma quando gli chiedo di modificarle il tipo di partizione mi perdo un pò...
<nicotano> bennina, puoi avere al massimo 4 partizioni primarie, quindi almeno 1 la devi eliminare e nello spazio vuoto creare 1 partizione estesa e dentro le logiche
<nicotano> adesso hai 2 ntfs 1 fat32 e 1 other così hai detto
<nicotano> una delle 2 ntfs la elimini e crei una estesa
<markus_allen> bennina credo che una delle due partizioni ntfs sia quella di ripristino del netbook
<markus_allen> se la elimini potresti avere problemi qualora avessi necessità di ripristinare il net alle condizioni originali
<bennina> le 2 ntfs su windows le vede come C e D. su C lo chiama system mentre D none e si sono tutte primary posso formattare d: e posso mettere come filesyste ext 3, mi chiede anche che dimensione di cluster size? eccheeè? lui propone 4kb e poi mi chiede l'etichetta (partition label)?
<nicotano> markus_allen,  bennina bisogna accertare quale sia la partizione di ripristino e cmq una va eliminata puoi tenere al massimo 3 primarie + 1 estesa con dentro le logiche
<markus_allen> si ma dovresti eliminare la partizone ntfs dove è installato il sis. op. windows e lasciare inalterata quella di ripristino
<nicotano> bennina, usa gparted
<markus_allen> si bennina, usa gparted... la partizione da eliminare la dovresti riconoscere dalle dimensioni
<markus_allen> quella di ripristino di solito è grande qualche giga
<mlazzari2> sera
<nicotano> bennina su eeepc c'è una partizione di pochi mb che serve per velocizzare il boot
<bennina> ok, va bene se avvio l'installazione e faccio le partizioni quando me lo chiede? la fat32 è 7.82 gb di cui usati 1.89 ed e' nascosta
<francesco__> ciao
<markus_allen> quella dovrebbe essere la partizione di ripristino
<markus_allen> poi come dice nicotano
<francesco__> cpuscaling
<markus_allen> quella etichettata 'other'
<nicotano> credo  anche io sia di ripristino
<markus_allen> dovrebbe servire a velocizzare il boot
<markus_allen> quindi, per esclusione, la partizione più grande te la puoi giostrare come credi
<nicotano> markus_allen, da me è così anche se l'ho disabilitato
<francesco__> ho attivato il cpu scaling sulmio pc,mauna volta raggiunto il massimo dellafrequenza non riscala verso quellepiù basse, saprste aiutarmi?
<bennina_> ok, quindi: other e' il boot booster, fat32 e' per il ripristino e su c c'e' windows e d e' libero?
<markus_allen> quant'è grande fat32?
<bennina_> nicotano, markus_allen la fat32 è 7.82 gb di cui usati 1.89 ed e' nascosta
<bennina_> other e' 39.22 mb
<nicotano> bennina, other boot booster
<markus_allen> bennina fat32 da 7.82gb è la partizione di ripristino
<bennina_> yap
<markus_allen> bennina adesso hai il quadro della situazione
<bennina_> ora ho rimpicciolito C e allargato D
<bennina_> 40 gb x windows e 104 per ubuntu
<bennina_> che mi piace dippiù
<nicotano> bennina, è spazio vuoto? crea un'estesa e poi metti almeno 2 o 3 logiche
<pigeta> salve
<nicotano> bennina 16 gb per / 2 gb per swap e il resto /home
<bennina_> nicotano, qui sei difficile x me che son tarda e digestiva...
<nicotano> bennina_, crea prima la partizione estesa vai
<bennina_> nicotano, D è ntfs, adesso casomai mi leggo una guida così ti seguo meglio sul lessico e torno, intanto grazie
<pigeta> che problemi ci sono?
<nicotano> bennina_,  togli D deve restare spazio vuoto
<bennina_> nicotano, ma quando e' eliminata non me la fa più formattare... non posso modificarla e basta?
<bennina_> tipo da ntfs farla diventare ext
<bennina_> questo lo fa...
<nicotano> bennina_, poi usa gparted e crei nello spazio vuoto una partizione estesa, fatto questo crei 1 alla volta 1 logica da 16 gb per / dove installi ubuntu una swap da 2gb e il resto un'altra logica per home
<markus_allen> bennina segui le indicazioni di nicotano... crea prima una partizione estesa
<markus_allen> poi la modifichi come ti serve
<legend_vito> Salve a tutti
<pigeta> e la primaria dove sta?
<bennina_> ok, con partizione estesa intendiamo spazio vuoto?
<nicotano> bennina_, dopo che hai creato la partizione estesa fai un refresh di gparted
<legend_vito> ho un problema con ubuntu, dall'uscita cuffie esce una luce rossa sul mio portatile... sapete da cosa dipende?
<nicotano> spazio vuoto significa non allocato, senza partizioni
<nicotano> la partizione estesa è una partizione che poi conterrà le logiche
<pigeta> legend_vito : esce luce dal buco per il jack da 3,5"?
<legend_vito> sisi pigeta
<pigeta> che portatile è?
<legend_vito> macbookpro... solo da ubuntu lo fa
<bennina_> nicotano, eh l'ho trovata! convert primary to logical! allora converto tutta D
<legend_vito> mica può rompersi per questo?
<nicotano> bennina_, dovrebbe dart una estesa, poi dentro crei le logiche
<pigeta> legend_vito : l'uscita jack fa anche da uscita ottica quindi è per quello che vedi la luce rossa
<bennina_> nicotano, no, mi permette o di formattare, o di convertire da primaria a logica
<legend_vito> ovvero che sarebbe l'uscita ottica?
<nicotano> bennina_, converti
<bennina_> nicotano, fatto ora ho una partizione D: da 102 gb nsts logical
<bennina_> *ntfs
<bennina_> nicotano, provo a riavviare o la formatto a ext?
<pigeta> legend_vito : per collegare un decoder o un lettore tramite cavo ottico!!Con questo cavo vengono eliminati i disturbi provenineti da altri apparecchi, ottenendo così un suono molto più pulito
<nicotano> bennina sei in sessione live linux su quella macchina ?
<bennina_> nicotano, no, x ora son ancora su windows
<nicotano> bennina_, avvia una live di ubuntu e dai sudo fdisk -l
<bennina_> nicotano, ok, dammi un minuto
<legend_vito> pigeta: secondo te cosa potrebbe provocarne l'accensione?
<nicotano> bennina_, poi metti il risultato su pastebin
<nicotano> !pastebin | bennina_
<ubot-it> bennina_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scall> Il dvd live di Kubuntu 32 bit non funziona su un sistema Windows 7 a 64 bit, vero?
<legend_vito> qualcuno ha un macbook con installato ubuntu con la spia rossa all'uscita del jack da 3,5?'' ?
<Scall> se la live non è 64 bit non funziona, vero?
<michele> Ciao a tutti .. qualcuno mi sa consigliare unu p2p per scaricare film italiani?
<nicotano> Scall, un 32 bit puo' installare su 64 non viceversa
<Scall> michele: questo canale è dedicato al supporto di Ubuntu, mi sembra "un pochino" inappropiata la tua domanda! :-P
<Scall> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele> Scall: ok .. mi puoi dare qualche canale dove poter chiedere con qualcuno che cicapisco di Ubuntu?
<nicotano> michele, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pigeta> rieccomi
<michele> Nicotano: grazie!
<nicotano> ;)
<pigeta> vito ci sei ancora?
<Scall> nicotano: certo. Il fatto è che ho provato a far partire la live dvd di Kubuntu su  un portatile Window 7 64 bit (non di mia propietà), ho modificato l'ordine di boot mettendo il lettore al primo posto, ma parte sempre windows 7 all'avvio... boh :-S
<pigeta> Scall :starno
<pigeta> strano
<nicotano> Scall, controllato md5sum ?
<Scall> pigeta: eh già parecchio!
<pigeta> Scall: su altro pc parte?
<Scall> nicotano: l'ho già provato sul mio pc la live, e va una meraviglia, quindi l'md5sum è corretto ;-)
<pigeta> che portatile è?
<nicotano> Scall, :(
<pigeta> Scall marca modello ?
<Scall> pigeta: hp touchsmart tm2
<pigeta> nuovo?garanzia?
<Scall> pigeta: sì, è nuovo. perchè mi chiedi della garanzia? :s
<pigeta> non ha l'accesso diretto al boot con la pressione di un tasto di solito F10 o F12?
<pigeta> sto pensando a una cosa.tu volevi installarlo o provarlo solo ?
<bennina_> nicotano, hei, adesso me la propone l'opzione "installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi"!! yeee! procedo?
<bennina_> sob
<pigeta> bennina che devi fare?
<Scall> pigeta: siccome il portatile non è mio adesso non posso provare. Appena possibile provo a premere F10 o F12, comunque modificando l'ordine di boot dal bios dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa, no? Comunque io volevo provarlo soltanto.
<pigeta> altrimenti una soluzione drastica sarebbe quella di toglere l'hd e provare a caricare il live nelle ram
<Ciccio> ciao a tutti
<Ciccio> =)
<Ciccio> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<bennina_> pigeta, il mio amico se ne è andato... mah non riuscivo ad installare ubuntu accanto a windows nel mio eeepc, con nicotano help son riuscita a creare una partizione logica e adesso il cd d'installazione mi propone di installare accanto come ho sempre fatto, e' che nicotano mi ha consigliato di creare unsacco di cose (tipo partizione per \, partizione swap eccetera... la domanda e' se gli dico di fare lui (al compu)
<bennina_>  me le crea da solo quelle cose là che diceva nicotano? eppoi, mi propone di tenere 49.1 gb x ubuntu e 60.9 per una specie di cartella files /dev/sda5 (ntfs) va bene così? grazie
<Scall> pigeta: vabbè, al limite lo provo virtualizzato su quel portatile, Kubuntu. Provo a scaricare l'immagine a 64 bit, magari con quella parte
<Ciccio> ragazzi qualcuno usa chrome?
<markus_allen> bennina usa il partizionamento guidato
<Ciccio> potreste aiutarmi ? è semplice!
<markus_allen> entra nella tavola delle partizioni e seleziona la partizione ext
<markus_allen> da li puoi modificare la scelta delle partizioni
<markus_allen> una di swap
<markus_allen> una / e se preferisci una /home separata
<pigeta> markus_allen penso che avrebbe solo piu casino in testa le conviene seguir la scelta di tener 49Gb per linux e il resto per win
<markus_allen> pigeta sono d'accordo
<markus_allen> ma ha già creato la partizione swap - / - e /home
<bennina_> markus_allen, non abbiamo partizionamento guidato... come opzioni ho usa partizione intera oppure usa disco intero... praticamente da quel che vedo lui in automatico mi divide la logica che ho creato in 2 partizioni, una ntfs sda5 e una ext4 sda6... la parte sda5 sarebbe come una parte come di scambio tra windows e linux? come un posto dove condividere dati? confermo l'intuizione di pigeta che a distanza ha già cap
<bennina_> ito la zucca che sono! complimenti!! :-)
<Scall> Ciccio: in cosa vorresti essere aiutato? tu scrivi la domanda, se qualcuno può aiutarti risponde.
<pigeta> allora bennina segui quella scelta li che haino la sda5 è dove risiede windows
<pigeta> ops
<pigeta> no la sda5 è dove risiede windows
<bennina_> pigeta, ah, e quanto posso ridurla?
<pigeta> tu devi usare la partizione non il disco altrimenti ti pialla win
<bennina_> io windows lo tengo solo x la telecamera che in linux ancora non mi gira...
<pigeta> strano che eepc è?
<markus_allen> bennina allora avresti dovuto ridimensionare la partizione windows prima
<bennina_> pigeta, non la webcam eh, la telecamera digitale esterna che ha un sacco di cianfrugli che vanno bene su win!
<pigeta> markus_allen bhe puo farlo anche dopo una volta installato ubuntu
<markus_allen> pigeta si ma non in questa fase
<bennina_> markus_allen, sisi la partizione l'avevo gia' ridimensionata... mi chiedevo solo se c'e' un'idea di quanto piccola posso farla senza ucciderlo
<markus_allen> bennina puoi farlo ma non in questa fase dell'installazione
<pigeta> ok cmq al limite anche wine dovrebbe dico forse risolvere i problemi della telecamenra cmq pensiamo al sistema operativo prima
<bennina_> o girando la domanda, 50 gb bastano a ubuntu?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Ciccio
<ubot-it> Ciccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pigeta> per il sistema operativo avanzano
<bennina_> pigeta, occhei allora grazie e procedo!
<fefe> come posso fare per scariare ubuntu in italiano? grazie
<pigeta> io ubuntu ce l'ho su 8 giga per farti capire
<bennina_> pigeta, ah pero'
<pigeta> fefe: è gia precompilato il linguaggio italiano lo scegli in fase di installazione
<fefe> devo rifare l' istallazioone allora?
<pigeta> si poi ho la /home grande perche è li che si occupa lo spazio esempio:film musica immagin documenti ecc vanno nella /home il sistema operativo resta nella /
<pigeta> spe
<pigeta> spe fefe
<bennina_> pigeta, ok quindi una volta andata a buon fine l'installazione mi apro gparted e sistemo bene tutto. grazie mille a tutti, incrocio le dita e avvio l'installazione... aaah, ogni volta è sempre un pò come la prima volta...
<pigeta> fefe : sistema-->amministarzione-->supporto lingue dai un okkiata li;-)
<Mascalzone_it> buonasera, ho minefield-firefox beta 8 e l'ultima versione di chrome, non riesco a vedere i video rai, ho provato a installare moonlight 3 e le versioni precedneti, ma non funzionano, c'è una soluzione, buonasera
<fefe> ok, ci provo, l' ho apppena installato e in inglese capisco poco, grazie
<pigeta> bennina good luck casomai installa pidgin o altro se hai bisogno siam qua
<markus_allen> bennina fa' sapere
<bennina_> pigeta, markus_allen grazie mille! vi dirò, per ora frulla felice!
<Mascalzone_it> buonasera, ho minefield-firefox beta 8 e l'ultima versione di chrome, non riesco a vedere i video rai, ho provato a installare moonlight 3 e le versioni precedenti, ma non funzionano, c'è una soluzione?
<pigeta> MAscalzone_it che roba sono i video rai?
<bennina_> ma che e' 'sto ubuntu one?
<Mascalzone_it> quelli che sono sul sito della rai, pigeta ?
<Mascalzone_it> quelli che sono sul sito della rai, pigeta
<pigeta> lo streaming della rai ?
<Mascalzone_it> ho maverick meerkat
<Mascalzone_it> sì, pigeta
<Mascalzone_it> anche quelli che sono in bacheca, pigeta
<pigeta> bennina : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One
<pigeta> Mascalzone _it : do un occhiata
<Mascalzone_it> sì, grazie
<bennina_> ah però! mi e' venuta in mente un'altra domanda, ho un vecchio portatile (un asus a4000 tipo del 2003) con ubuntu 9.04 e windows, posso installarci il nuovo ubuntu 10.10 o me lo muore?
<markus_allen> bennina ubunto_one è un servizio di canonical che ti consente di disporre di un paio di giga di spazio on-line
<markus_allen> ubuntu-one
<pigeta> MAscalzone_it leggi un po qua http://flavio.tordini.org/dirette-raitv-senza-silverlight-o-moonlight
<Mascalzone_it> sì, pigeta
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<bennina__> pigeta, allora ubuntu si e' installato bene ma... non mi ha chiesto all'avvio con quale sistema avviarsi... mi sa che si e' piallato windows lostesso?
<Mascalzone_it> cjak
<Mascalzone_it> ckj
<Mascalzone_it> ciao pigeta, ciao a tutti
<bennina__> però la cartella con tutta la roba di win c'e'!
<bennina__> mannaggia...
<pigeta1> che è successo?
<bennina__> pigeta,  ubuntu si e' installato bene ma... non mi ha chiesto all'avvio con quale sistema avviarsi... mi sa che si e' piallato windows lostesso? ma lacartella c'e'!
<francesco_> ragazzi provoad installareidriver ati e ho il seguente errore: default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-26-generic; make sure that the version is being
<francesco_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<grammo> possiedo ubuntu nel computer non riesco ad far funzionare la chiavetta vodafone k3765
<pigeta1> bennina: in fase di installazione verso la fine ti ha chiesto dove volevi installare grub?
<bennina__> pigeta1, no, da quando ho detto ok ha fatto tutto da solo e non mi ha mai più chiesto nulla
<bennina__> a parte rimuovere il cd
<pigeta1> mmm sembra che il problema sia grub mal installato o non installato anche se sono piu propenso per la prima
<bennina__> pigeta1, quanto e' male?
<michele> Ciao a tutti. Ho Ubuntu in Inglese .. è' possibile settarlo in Italiano?
<pigeta1> grammo : leggi qua
<pigeta1> http://www.davidonzo.com/post/1196/internet-key-k3765-vodafone-funzionante-su-ubuntu-910/
<grammo> pigetal grazie
<pigeta1> michele: vai su sistema-->amministrazione-->supporto lingue setta italiano
<pigeta1> bennina: mi studio il tuo problema un po
<bennina__> pigeta1, grazie, vedo che sei piuttosto preso...
<michele> pigeta1: grazie ... sto instalando supporto lingue. Se ho problemi scrivo. Ri-Grazie!
<pigeta1> bennina: da terminale dai grub -version
<pigeta1> vediamo se è installato intanto
<bennina__> pigeta1, ho appena installato xchat, provo ad entrare direttamente dal piccolo
<EL_TORO> n po' di compagnia in una domenica di m....
<EL_TORO> ups
<pigeta1> perchè EL_TORO?
<bennina> pigeta1, et voilà, come una sema non ho copiato il comando :-) me lo ridici? grazie
<pigeta1> grub -version
<bennina> pigeta1, il programma grub non è intallato, lo sto installando
<pigeta1> spetta un second, prova lilo -version
<pigeta1> anche se non penso
<bennina> pigeta1, http://pastebin.com/cG188ZKr
<pigeta1> no aspetta grub è quello vecchi
<pigeta1> bennina : dai questi comandi : sudo apt-get remove --purge grub
<bennina> pigeta1, done
<pigeta1> poi sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<pigeta1> poi sudo update grub
<bennina> pigeta1, tutto bene tuuto ok, ha visto windows xp e anche windows nt(?!) ma l'ultimo comando  dice sudo: update: command not found
<pigeta1> sudo update-grub errore mio
<bennina> pigeta1, beh e' contento :-) che faccio riavvio?
<bennina> pigeta1, http://pastebin.com/E3jkx6R2
<pigeta1> si prova a riavviare
<pigeta1> sudo reboot
<bennina> graz
<pigeta1> facci sapere
<pigeta1> too late:-/
<bennina> pigeta1, et voilà
<bennina> meraviglioso!!
<pigeta1> a posto?
<bennina> pigeta1, perfetto!!
<pigeta1> bien ora io prenderei l'iniziativa di provare a emulare win su linux con wine cosi da togliercelo dalle scatole una volta per tutte visto che lo tieni solo per la videocamera
<bennina> pigeta1, ah però! sai che sara' una cosa lenta e dolorosa cosiderando la mia abilità e competenza?
<pigeta1> si be magari un altra volta ora devo uscire ciao ciao
<bennina> bennina, okkei. grazie ancora, bacieabraci e buon natale!!
<pigeta1> altrettanto
<maxdanapoli> chi mi puo dare un aiuto?
<ErVito> !chiedi | maxdanapoli
<ubot-it> maxdanapoli: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maxdanapoli> ho un prob con istallazione di ubuntu dvd 10.10 arrivo a un punto dell'istallazione dove mi chiede di scegliere tra root o sudo ma non riesco a andare oltre .scusate ma mi sono avvicinato a linux da poco
<jester-> maxdanapoli: mai vista quel tipo di opzione
<jester-> maxdanapoli: iso originale o tarocca
<maxdanapoli> scaricata da un canale ufficiale
<maxdanapoli> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386
<maxdanapoli> scusa è questaubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<jester-> maxdanapoli: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ e no serve il dvd
<jester-> scorri la pagina che sotto ci sono le varie iso
<jester-> maxdanapoli: in ubuntu root è disabilitata di default
<maxdanapoli> scusami mi sono rinco....è questa ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386
<jester-> maxdanapoli: ripeto. se ufficiale root non compare, ma scegli sudo
<maxdanapoli> si e poi
<jester-> visto che probabilmente hai un tarocco
<jester-> maxdanapoli: e poi segui il wizard e a domanda rispondi
<ErVito> jester-: alura, ho paciugato con hplip, dopo aver reinstallato (causa: hd fuso) mi son reso conto che la stampante funzionava regolarmente dal momento in cui stampavo via openoffice e non quando stampavo da pdf (evince? come se ciama il program?)
<jester-> ErVito: acroread?
<ErVito> adesso, dopo ulteriore paciugo ho ripristinato tutto alla versione da repo e all'avvio di hptoolbox non vengono riportati errori
<ErVito> jester-: eh?
<jester-> per i pdf
<maxdanapoli> da premettere che ho provato a istallare  su wmware
<jester-> ErVito: che è un po piu evoluto di evice ma starà nei parteners e nei medibuntu
<jester-> maxdanapoli: cambia nulla
<ErVito> jester-: quindi mi stavi consigliando di cambiare lettore, si può fare...
<jester-> salvo che non ti sbatti coi driver visto che usa quelli dell'ost
<jester-> ErVito: provare non costa nada
<jester-> ErVito: aveva provato pure un frate rimanendo contento
<maxdanapoli> provero a fare come mi consigli tu . grazie per la disponibilita e buona domenica
<ErVito> jester-: se non che, adesso che ho ripristinato tutto (versione 3.10.6) e non mostrando errori...non mi rileva più la printer!
<jester-> mingia
<jester-> ghia
<jester-> ErVito: provato a reinstallarla?
<Mirio> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Mirio
<ubot-it> Mirio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mirio> mi servirebbe una mano con iptables, dovrei riuscire a fare un gateway
<Mirio> che filtra da eth0 e i pacchetti che non sono nella lista di iptables negati, passano per eth1 e vadano verso un'altro modem che fa da gateway
<Mirio> ma non riesco a farlo fare
<Mirio> mi potrest dare una mano?
<ErVito> jester-: eh, ho paciugato come un ciuco, adesso, ripeto, è tutto come prima ma non la rileva.
<ErVito> (è sulla parallela)
<ErVito> la vede gestione stampa di ubu ma non hplip
<fabio_cc> Mirio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/GatewayLan?highlight=%28gateway%29
<Mirio> ok ti ringrazio
<Mirio> ora provo
<fabio_cc> Mirio, prego
<jester-> ErVito: c'è per caso la cartella nascota nella home? o in .config?
<ErVito> ja
<ErVito> cancello?
<ErVito> :-/
<ErVito> anche se l'avevo già fatto ripetutamente
<jester-> ErVito: o reinstalla il sistema senza formattare
<jester-> fai prima
<ErVito> jester-: :(
<jester-> ErVito: 1/4 D'ORA e torna nuovo e non facendo formattare la partizione no perdi nulla
<ErVito> jester-: non è questione di perdita, è questione di tempo...uff
<ErVito> jester-: che nervi
<ErVito> come se ciama il programma che mi hai consigliato?
<jester-> ErVito: appunto, in max 20 minuti sei a posto
<ilFanta> accendendo il pc mi compare questo messaggio: GRUB loading. error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>_
<jester-> ErVito: acroread
<jester-> ilFanta: forse parti col disco sbagliato
<ilFanta> jester, su un portatile?
<jester-> ilFanta: ubu dentro a winzoz?
<ilFanta> jester, ho asolo ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> ilFanta: allora mi sa che devi ripristinare grubbo
<ilFanta> jester, si può fare adesso? cosa serve?
<jester-> ilFanta: serve che devi veenire qui da live
<jester-> ilFanta:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ilFanta: salta la parte della partizione /boot
<ilFanta> jester, non posso da live
<jester-> ilFanta: e perchè
<ilFanta> non ho la chiavetta
<jester-> ilFanta: senza la live si fa nulla
<jester-> ilFanta: non parte neanche il recovery?
<ilFanta> c'è un modo per farlo partire?
<ErVito> jester-: nun ghe minga :-/
<jester-> ilFanta:  da live
<ilFanta> e che cazz..
<jester-> ilFanta: o provre da riga di comando grub
<mlazzari2> sera
<ilFanta> che programma devo usare x creare la chiavetta con xp
<ilFanta> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> unetbootin
<jester-> ilFanta: unebootin
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi pare sia anche per ixp
<DAMN3dg1rl> ah
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, lol
<jester-> ilFanta: hai il portatile a postata di mano?
<ilFanta> jester, sì, davanti a me
<jester-> ilFanta: avvia e premi c al menu grub
<ilFanta> non mi compare nessun menù grub
<ilFanta> di solito quando mi si pianta così, premo shift e mi compare il grub, da cui seleziono quello buono e faccio ripartire il pc
<ilFanta> ma oggi no, mi dà quell'errore
<jester-> ilFanta: spe che trovo la stringa
<Mirio> fabio_cc:  purtoppo non và
<jester-> ilFanta: insmod ntfs
<Mirio> ho attivato i log
<Mirio> e mi danno ciò
<Mirio> [  769.388373] Interfaccia OUTPUT eth0 -> IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.20 DST=192.168.1.27 LEN=126 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=44971 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=10000 DPT=52286 WINDOW=255 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0  [  769.391601] Interfaccia INPUT eth0 -> IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=08:00:27:60:e3:70:00:22:5f:d4:9d:2d:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.27 DST=192.168.1.20 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=12445 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=52286 DPT=10000 WINDOW=392 RES=0x00 ACK URG
<jester-> ilFanta: set root=(hd0,1)
<ilFanta> devo dare questo comando dopo grub rescue>  ???
<jester-> ilFanta: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set  /dev/sda1
<jester-> ilFanta: al prompt di grub premendo c
<jester-> chainloader +1
<jester-> ilFanta: sono piu comandi uno per volta
<ilFanta> non ho prompt di grub!
<ilFanta> mi compare solo quell'errore là
<ilFanta> grub rescue>
<ilFanta> solo qui posso scrivere
<jester-> ilFanta: ok digita
<ilFanta> i comandi?
<jester-> insmod ntfs
<jester-> ilFanta: sta su sda1'
<ilFanta> unknown filesystem
<jester-> ilFanta: MERD stavo usando quella vinzoz
<jester-> ilFanta: devo riavviare
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi puoi aiutare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, senza live no
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi spiace
<ilFanta> sto facendo la chiavetta
<ilFanta> sperando nn ci siano problemi
<DAMN3dg1rl> ottimo :D
<ilFanta> intanto mi puoi dire cosa significa il messaggio che mi compare?
<jester-> ilFanta: proviamo
<jester-> insmod ext4
<jester-> set root (hd0,1)
<jester-> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic root=/dev/sda1
<ilFanta> jester, not an assignment
<jester-> ilFanta: la famo piu complicata te lo metto su paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ilFanta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542765/
<jester-> ilFanta: '(hd0,msdos1)' sono apici inversi altgr-apostrofo
<ilFanta> jester, non va un cazzo
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> qualcuno sa come si chiama l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu netbook?
<Padrone> attempt ho quasi istallato tutte le dipendenze mi manca poco
<attempt> Padrone cambia nick
<Padrone> opa piace di più
<attempt> opa leggi in query ovvero pvt
<MentalAdmin> bonsoir
<MentalAdmin> ho un problema
<MentalAdmin> praticamente ho un hdd2
<MentalAdmin> sulla una porta sata
<MentalAdmin> ma non riesco a montarlo
<MentalAdmin> o meglio
<MentalAdmin> riesco a montaro con il mount
<MentalAdmin> ma non lo vedo da risorse>coputer
<fefe> come faccio a scaricare o a far funzionare un gioco che supporta adobe flash player 62
<MentalAdmin> @fefe qual'è esattamente il problema?
<ubottu-it> MentalAdmin: Error: "fefe" is not a valid command.
<fefe> gioco su un gioco on line (restaurat city) ma non lo fa avviare perche dice che serve adobe flash player a 62,
<MentalAdmin> a 62?
<fefe> scusa 64
<MentalAdmin> tu hau un ubuntu a 64-bit?
<fefe> penso di no, l' ho scaricato ieri e sto iniziando ad usarlo
<MentalAdmin> hai*
<MentalAdmin> uhm...
<MentalAdmin> capisco
<DAMN3dg1rl> fefe, devi scaricare ubuntu am64
<fefe> come devo fare?
<stevan2000> ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu 32bit x un desktop del 2001, da cd non mi parte, anche se l'ho messo come primo drive x il boot
<MentalAdmin> io direi che dovresti scaricarti la versione di flash
<pigeta> MentalAdmin : hai controllato il gconf-editor?
<MentalAdmin> abatta a ubuntu 64-bit
<MentalAdmin> pigeta: dove lo trovo?
<stevan2000> ho un intel pentium 4 1.60 GHz con 512MB di RAM
<pigeta> da terminale gconf-editor app>nautilus>desktop  controlla la visibilità
<fefe> la versione di flash non riesco ad aprirla sono un novizio qui
<pigeta> stevan2000 : il cd è masterizzato bene?
<stevan2000> pigeta sì, lo apro e posso lanciare wubi
<pigeta> se ti lancia wubi eseguilo da li
<stevan2000> pigeta nel bios ho l'HD come primary master, il CD-ROM (dvd) come secondary master
<MentalAdmin> fefe dai questi comandi da terminale (Applicazioni>Accessori>terminale):sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<stevan2000> pigeta scusa ho letto ora
<stevan2000> lanciando wubi mi parte ubu in modalità live?
<MentalAdmin> fefe: sudo apt-get update
<MentalAdmin> fefe: sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<stevan2000> temevo me lo installasse direttamente e prima volevo provare la compatibilità con l'hardware
<pigeta> no mi pare che wubi faccia partire solo l'install non vorrei dire eresie è da tanto che non uso wubi però
<pigeta> cmq hai hd e cd e basta stevan2000?
<DAMN3dg1rl> stevan2000, solo install, in wubi
<DAMN3dg1rl> e wubi crea grossi casini sia a ubuntu che windows
<stevan2000> pigeta ho solo hd e cd
<pigeta> stevan2000 prova al limite a invertire l'ordine con il jumper del hd e cdrom setta master il cd e l'hd slave vediamo se va
<stevan2000> pigeta ok proverò così perché il bios mi sembra di averlo configurato bene, ho controllato più volte e l'ho già fatto su altri pc... grazie
<pigeta> altrimenti settando la modalita cs anche  oppure con due cavi ide e settare tutti e 2 master
<stevan2000> pigeta modalita cs non so cosa è, sono già tutti e due master (hd primary, cd secondary)
<pigeta> stevan2000 cs=cable select cmq fai un po di prove
<stevan2000> pigeta ok grazie mille
<fefe> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<fefe> grazie fatto
<Maxaccio> ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto.. qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare perfavore?
<ErVito> !chiedi | Maxaccio
<ubot-it> Maxaccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Maxaccio> scusatemi!!!
<Maxaccio> allora.. ho installato ubuntu su un eeepc (precisamente ubuntu versione netbook) sulla seconda partizione del disco rigido.. ubuntu mi parte, ma windows no.. quando clicco vine un underscore e ritorna al menu di selezione del sistema operativo..
<Maxaccio> essendo un netbook, nn ho il lettore dvd.. come posso fare per ripristinare windows?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Maxaccio, usa una chiavetta usb
<Maxaccio> ok.. però come fixxxo dopo l'mbr???
<DAMN3dg1rl> sei sicuro che l'mbr di winzooz sia andata
<DAMN3dg1rl> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> probabilmente è solo grub che non la trova
<Cyanide_> ciao avrei la necessità di installare adobe air ma su un sistema a 64 bit...come fare?
<god-maverick> qualcuno mi può dare una mano nell'installazione di enemy territory in ubuntu 10.10??
<god-maverick> ho seguito questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=4ab56889b218b7244dae5ca70e845499&/topic,398682.0.html
<god-maverick> ma dopo aver scaricato l'archivio
<god-maverick> non mi estrae nulla e mi manda a viole l'installazione
<ErVito> when was yaratows merged?
<ErVito> (i need a revision number)
<ErVito> plz
<ErVito> ehm
<ErVito> finestra cannata
<ErVito> pardon
<FloodBotIt1> ErVito: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Cyanide_> come installo un applicazione a 32bit sul sistema a 64?
<annibale> salve qualcuno può aitarmi?
<annibale> io ho un pc portatile acer
<annibale> windows non si avvia più
<annibale> così ho installato ubuntu
<annibale> ma non riesco ad accedere ai miei file in windows come posso fare?
<MentalAdmin> correggetemi se sbaglio
<MentalAdmin> ma gli hd non dovrebbero essere montati automaticamente all avvio in /media ?
<MentalAdmin> in pratica il problema è che se do mount /dev/sda1 /media/HDD2 da terminale
<MentalAdmin> lui lo monta
<MentalAdmin> ma se avvio il computer
<MentalAdmin> e apro Risorse>Computer
<MentalAdmin> li non c'è
<MentalAdmin> il pratica posso montarlo solo da terminale
<MentalAdmin> (non che sia così faticoso, però se se ne può fare ammeno...)
<MentalAdmin> ho provato a modificare fstab
<MentalAdmin> ma mi da un errore ancora prima che si avvii il sistema
<giovanni> salve
<giovanni> devo creare un comando che lanci "opentyrian" in home/Giovanni/Programmi/opentyrian/ come faccio?
<remix_tj> giovanni: crea un lanciatore sul desktop con tutto il percorso completo
<giovanni> remix_tj, io vorrei creare il lanciatore nel menù alla voce "giochi"
<MentalAdmin> crealo sul desktop
<MentalAdmin> e poi trascinalo nel menu
<yvesBsAs> giovanni, creati una cartella dal nome bin nella tua home
<giovanni> MentalAdmin, ok come si fa?
<giovanni> yvesBsAs, con il punto?
<yvesBsAs> dentro di lei metti lo script bash per avviarlo e lo nomini opentyrian
<yvesBsAs> no, come l'ho scritta
<yvesBsAs> bin
<giovanni> yvesBsAs, COS'È UNO SCRIPT BASH?
<giovanni> ops scusa
<DnaX> ho un problema... Inkscape è lentissimo, ci mette tipo 2 secondi per disegnare la cornice della selezione e ne ho bisogno...
<puccio> MentalAdmin, dicci come hai modificato fstab ...
<DnaX> uso ubuntu 10.10
<yvesBsAs> giovanni, dammi un minuto ti metto tutto su pastebin e ti do il link
<giovanni> yvesBsAs, grazie! gentilissimo!
<DnaX> nessuno usa Inkscape?
<yvesBsAs> giovanni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542826/
<yvesBsAs> se la cartella è già creata crea il file
<MentalAdmin> puccio ti ho scritto
<giovanni> ok ora provo
<MentalAdmin> comunque lo avevo modificato fstab scrivendo "/dev/sda1 /media/HDD2 ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<MentalAdmin> al posto di "/dev/sda1 /   ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<giovanni> wow!
<giovanni> yvesBsAs, grazie ora ci sono riuscito! thx for the help
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, in quella maniera è facile crearti il lanciatore dove vuoi
<giovanni> si
<giovanni> me lo ricorderò
<michele> Scusate .. ma che canale per chiedere informazioni su software per cercare torrent?
<DnaX> michele: esistono molti motori di ricerca online
<DnaX> con google li trovi
<DnaX> scarichi il torrent e lo dai in pasto a transmission per esempio
<michele> Dnax: conosci http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net
<michele> è un software per cercare torrent?
<DnaX> è solo un programma che cerca sui motori online
<DnaX> non ne vedo l'utilità
<DnaX> installeresti un programma che cerca su google, yahoo a bing? non penso :)
<michele> Dnax: usare questo sofware è come cercare sui vari motori di ricerca
<DnaX> michele: sì
<michele> Dnax: ok .. lo sto provando ma mi chiede user e password.... mi sa che cerco qualche motore di ricerca per torrent
<trick> sera a tutti
<clat> Buona sera, come faccio a istallare la chiavetta internet su ubuntu 10.10? non mi si istalla
<clat> mi dice che non è impostato come eseguibile
<clat> ma di sola lettura
<DnaX> clat: l'hai collegata?
<clat> si
<clat> se da proprietà chiedo di consentire me lo vieta
<DnaX> proprietà di cosa? consentire cosa? spiegati meglio
<DnaX> semmai specificando anche il modello
<DnaX> comunque ti colleghi a internet dalla icona in alto a destra, non ti propone di collegarti facendoti scegliere l'operatore?
<clat> se dall'icona sulla scrivania clicco con il tasto testro e chiedo nelle proprietà, sezione permessi, di consentire l'esecuzione come programma, me lo vieta.
<clat> E' una chiavetta internet x215s
<DnaX> non col destro
<clat> non col tasto destro cosa?
<DnaX> vai col sinistro
<DnaX> guarda se c'è la possibilità di collegarti con la rete 3G/umts
<Workshoop> ciao ragazzi
<Workshoop> so che e tarda ora
<Workshoop> ma non riesco ad installare su ubunti un soft
<clat> e se clicco con il sinistro me lo apre come file system, una cartella, e mi compare il contenuto. Con l'autorun ecc
<Workshoop> spoonwep2.lzm mi aiutate perpiacere?
<Workshoop> come faccio ad installarlo?
<Workshoop> spoonwep2.lzm
<OverMe> Workshoop, qui non si da aiuto su come crackare reti wireless
<Workshoop> non devo craccare? chi ha detto cio?
<Workshoop> come si installano le app?
<clat> DnaX non trovi altre soluzioni?
<DnaX> clat: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=369261.0
<OverMe> è uguale, si usa per quello e quindi non diamo aiuto
<clat> controllo
<DnaX> bisogna capire cosa rileva il kernel
<DnaX> clat: lì c'è una procedura, ma è probabile che adesso la situazione sia migliorata
<clat> migliorata per chi?
<DnaX> clat: cmq ho capito, sei in modalità memoria, devi farla switchare in modalità modem, degui la guida, magari ti basta editare il file di usb-mode-switch per farla funzionare con network manager
<DnaX> clat: migliorata perché magari funziona senza usare wvdial
<DnaX> Workshoop: e poi se non sai aprire un simile archivio che vuoi craccare? :D
<clat> network manager è un programma che trovo su soft center?
<DnaX> network manager è l'icona della rete in alto a destra
<DnaX> è il gestore delle connessioni di Ubuntu
<clat> :P Ok..
<clat> leggo il tutorial e vedo.. grazie intanto
<clat> :)
<DnaX> clat: prego
<DnaX> clat: dicono che in Lucid 10.04 il tutto funziona senza vwdial
<clat> ma che è vwdial?
<DnaX> ti basta modificare solo il file /etc/usb-modeswitch.conf
<DnaX> clat: è un programma per la connessione da terminale, non è proprio il massimo di comodità, però in genere funziona, se però riesce a farlo network manager è di lusso
<clat> DnaX: allora devo fermarmi appena modifico quello che dici tu? E chiudo il terminale?
<clat> perché poi continua
<DnaX> clat: prova
<clat> DnaX: mi succerisce questo"# gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-switch-alcatel.rules" ma la mia chiave è Tim, come cambio?
<DnaX> è un nome completamente arbitrario, ci potresti scrivere anche pippo, l'importante è il contenuto e il codice usb
<DnaX> se ti piace scrivici pure tim, non fa differenza
<clat> DnaX:capisco
<alblupo> signori buonasera a tutti
<alblupo> ciao
<alblupo> sono neofita ed avrei 2 problemi antipatici col mio nuovo s.o.
<alblupo> 10.10
<alblupo> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<DnaX> alblupo: dicci dicci
<alblupo> problema n.1 Riprodurre DVd con ubu
<alblupo> ho seguito ed installato un bel po' di cose ma non funziona
<alblupo> ognuno ha la soluzione ma non va
<alblupo> c6 DnaX?
<DnaX> alblupo: sì, ti dovrebbe bastare scaricare libdecss
<alblupo> penso di averlo fatto
<alblupo> mi aiuti a controllare?
<alblupo> Ragazzi, per favore, ho paura che Dnax sia molto preso qualcun altro può essere altrettanto gentile?
<DnaX> alblupo: dai questo comando: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<alblupo> fatto
<DnaX> ti ha scaricato ed installato il pacchetto libdvdcss2?
<DnaX> alblupo: apt-cache show libdvdcss2
<alblupo> penso di si
<alblupo> che faccio?
<alblupo> provo?
<alblupo> nel senso provo a far girare un DVD?
<DnaX> dato quel comando?
<DnaX> l'ultimo
<DnaX> alblupo: comunque, lo script dovrebbe aver installato automaticamente questo pacchetto: http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/libdvdcss2.html
<alblupo> si si
<alblupo> sembra prorprio lo abbioa installato
<DnaX> ok
<DnaX> prova a riprodurre un dvd
<alblupo> Sto provando con il secondo: il primo è migliorato ma non va
<alblupo> Sento l'audio non vedo ninente nero
<alblupo> idem per il secodno
<alblupo> no video
<DnaX> totem non ti suggerisce di installare i codec mandanti?
<DnaX> mancanti
<alblupo> no! ma poi la cosa strana è che inserendo il cd non parte nulla devo aprire il lettore multimediale  dopo aver montato il volume
<alblupo> è normale?
<DnaX> alblupo: installa questo pacchetto se non presente: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<alblupo> come? ripeto sono a livello zero
<DnaX> alblupo: in genere appare una finestra chiedendo cosa si vuol fare, riprodurre il dvd o aprirlo
<DnaX> alblupo: dal terminale scrivi questo: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<DnaX> alblupo: di solito lo fa automaticamente totem alla prima riproduzione...
<alblupo> mi dice che già c'è
<alblupo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<alblupo> siggerimenti?
<alblupo> ops "suggerimenti"
<alblupo> Dnax?
<DnaX> alblupo: altro non saprei
<alblupo> acc!
<alblupo> Te la senti di provare con il 2°
<alblupo> ?
<DnaX> alblupo: vediamo :)
<alblupo> Ho installato sched aPCI WIFI
<alblupo> la scheda viene vista e funziona su reti non protette
<alblupo> problemi per accesso WPA al mio router
<Totosai> sera
<alblupo> in particolare mi chiede il sistem autenticazione LEAP/TLS/TLSTUNNEL/EAP
<alblupo> AZZ VUOL DIRE?
<alblupo> li ho provati tutti non ne funziona uno
<alblupo> ho disabilitato la wap dal router
<alblupo> si collega e vola
<alblupo> Mi puoi aiutare?
<Totosai> petta ripeti che problema hai
<alblupo> Totosai parli con me?
<Totosai> alblupo credevo chiedessi un aiuto generico
<steph7> domanda: compiz gira su 1360X768 di risoluzione?
<alblupo> Toto, si parlavo con Dnax che però è molto lento, si vede che è già stressato da altri
<steph7> scheda video ati rage 128 pro
<alblupo> chiedevo aiuto per 2 problemi
<alblupo> DVd
<alblupo> e non siamo riusciti
<Totosai> steph7 si ci gira
<alblupo> e scheda Pci WIfI
<Totosai> che problema hai con il dvd?
<alblupo> puoi aiutarmi o visto che la mezza è andata vado a ninna?
<steph7> Totosai: a me compiz-check mi dà due fail e dice di no, max 1024X1024
<clat> salve di nuovo
<alblupo> Ho installato tutto ma non li vedo
<Totosai> i driver sono quelli proprietari della sheda video?
<alblupo> dopo l'aiuto di DNAX li stento ma non li vedo
<steph7> driver R128
<keba> ciao,ho una usb kingston 8 giga che ubuntu non la vede,ma la usb e' accesa....avete una idea del problema?
<steph7> ho preso sto monitor lg bello grande e porc...niente effetti, manco normali
<clat> Dnax: ho fatto ho riavviato e mi vede la chiave come una connessione ma non mi connette
<Totosai> io per i dvd ho risolto istallando vlc e non mi sono chiesto più nulla
<alblupo> cos'è?
<alblupo> lo installo subito
<alblupo> ma dimmi come sono un po' scarsino
<Totosai> alblupo che ubuntu hai?
<alblupo> 10.10
<Totosai> ok
<Totosai> vai su applicazioni
<alblupo> si
<Totosai> ubuntu software center
<Totosai> ti chiede di inserire la password di amministratore
<Totosai> mettila
<clat> scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi con una chiavetta? Ubuntu 10.10
<steph7> clat spara
<alblupo> no l'ha  aperto
<Totosai> aperto?
<alblupo> si scusa ho montato mac bubntu
<alblupo> si apre a tendina
<Totosai> ok
<steph7> Totosai: suggerimenti per compiz?
<clat> allora ho seguito una parte di un tutorial da DnaX suggerito x far vedere al Kernel la chiave usb come modem
<clat> ho riavviato e mi si è presentata automaticamente la possibilità di configurare la banda larga mobile, quindi la penna
<clat> ma non mi fa connettere, come devo configurarla?
<Totosai> steph7 vai su sistema -->amministrazione --> driver aggiuntivi
<Totosai> puoddarsi che installando i driver proprietari della scheda video risolvi il problema della dimensione massima dello schermo io ho risolto così
<steph7> Totosai: nessun driver proprietario in uso sul sistema
<steph7> Totosai: dove li trovo? e il driver r128 (che è il suo) non va?
<Totosai> ma sul forum di ubuntu.it non hai trovato risposta?
<DnaX> clat: ti dovrebbe proporre un operatore con la quale connetterti...
<steph7> attendo risposta...
<clat> si Tim
<Totosai> hai ibook?
<steph7> ci sei anche tu nel forum?
<clat> DnaX e l'ho fatto ma non si è connesso
<steph7> no, un monitor lg W1930S
<DnaX> clat: la guida dice che funzionava... non saprei dirti
<clat> capisco..
<DnaX> clat: prova a vedere se nella discussione qualcuno ha problemi con la 10.04 o la 10.10
<keba> scusate...ho una usb kingston 8 giga che ubuntu non la vede,ma la usb e' accesa....avete una idea del problema?
<clat> va bene grazi ci provo
<Totosai> steph7 quando ho avuto lo stesso problema ho usato quanto scritto su questo forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=360730.0
<DnaX> keba: dai il comando: dmesg | tail
<DnaX> keba: subot dopo aver inserito la chiavetta
<DnaX> usa pastebin
<DnaX> !pastebin | keba
<ubot-it> keba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steph7> vado a vedere
<steph7> Totosai: lì però è 1024X768, quella mi funziona ma sgrana troppo ed è inguardabile
<Totosai> hai provato da sistema --> preferenze --> monitor
<Totosai> a modificare la frequenza di aggiornamento?
<steph7> ho solo 60hz...ora ho provato a 1024X768 e effetti aggiuntivi ma non solo abilitabili, e il rendering 3d c'è..
<Totosai> scusami ma non è un portatile
<steph7> no
<steph7> è un pentium 4 2.40 GHz, 1G Ram (appena acquistata), sto rivilitazzando un vecchio pc
<Totosai> ok
<Totosai> allora
<Totosai> ho fatto una ricerca in giro
<Totosai> da quello che ho letto
<Totosai> la tua ati ha problemi con conpiz
<steph7> porc...
<Totosai> poiché ai tempi la ati non forniva driver per linux
<steph7> e quello r128?
<Totosai> ed il 3d era agli albori per quel genere di scheda
<Totosai> r128 (da quello che ho trovato) è stato una sorta di fork di un driver ufficiale, adattato per linux
<steph7> ah ecco...secondo te risolvo in qualche modo?
<Totosai> prova così  Apri un terminale e poi digita sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf inserisci la tua password cerca il blocco che inizia con Section "Device"Identifier "Card0" Driver "ati" e sostituisci cosa trovi tra le virgolette dopo Driver con r128. salva e chiudi riavvia il server grafico con "ctrl" + "backspace" poi prova ad attivare compiz.
<Totosai> kedit o gedit a seconda che usi kde o gnome
<steph7> ehm...sono senza xorg...e volevo evitare di smanettarlo
<steph7> ma mi sa che mi tocca...provo
<Totosai> come mai sei senza xorg se posso chiederlo?
<steph7> dalla 9.10 (credo) non è più built-in, bisogna crearselo
<Totosai> ok
<Totosai> grazie
<Totosai> puoi provare
<steph7> ho sclerato con una VIA cle266...sia chakra che debian lenny, passato ore su xorg, alla fine ce l'ho fatta, lì era schermo nero sempre, esperienza costruttiva ma stressante
<steph7> provo e ti faccio sapere
<steph7> grazie a te, ciao
<Totosai> senti
<steph7> si
<Totosai> puoi provare con un alternate 9.10 o 10.04
<Totosai> e installi ubuntu con questo ultimo kernel
<Totosai> ma come DM usi lxde
<Totosai> io ho fatto così su un pc un po più vecchio del tuo con 256 mb di ram e funziona che è una scheggia
<steph7> ora ho maverick, attualmente ho migrato dalla 9.04, su altra macchina e passato tutti i dati, mi secca rifare tutto
<steph7> ho lxde mint su un vecchissimo portatile, non male
<Totosai> ok
<Totosai> se hai bisogno nei prossimi giorni e se so come aiutarti a disposizione
<steph7> grazie dei consigli, vado a mettere le mani su xorg
<steph7> ok, ciao
<Totosai> ciauz
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-05
<ROBBY> per assistenza contattatemi
<emma> prova tecnica di lingua
<emma> bene, sembra che oggi voglia funzionare
<emma> Buongiorno mattinieri! una devota allieva di irclogs.ubuntu/chat ringrazia tutti per il supporto ricevuto, la vostra pazienza, e per l'aiuto che verrà..
<ugone> :-)
<emma> ugone: questo sarebbe :-) felicità?
<ugone> un sorriso
<ugone> si anche felicità
<emma> vediamo se oggi "IL SISTEMA" vorrà anch'esso sorridermi! torno tra un po..!
<emma> Mi sto chiedendo sempre più spesso che razza di gente c'è dietro/dentro questa chat..! Tecnici,informatici,patiti/appassionati,piccoli geni dietro le quinte,persone che hanno il pc acceso 24/24,maniaci,esauriti,o più semplicemente guerrieri che lavorano alacremente per conseguire la piena libertà informatica,donando a tutti, gli strumenti necessari per diventare a loro volta combattenti del web libero!In questo supporto si impar
<emma> Se penso che fino a pochi mesi fa non sapevo nemmeno come si accendesse un pc!
<massimo18> emma?
<emma> massimo18:  si si! lo so! le lettere dovrei farle su chat ! questa parte è prettamente tecnica ..! tanto lo so di essere nella posizione di chi dovrà sempre chiedere scusa! E' colpa della mia condizione che sta tra razionalità ed emotività assieme, Sono due cose per me che non si escludono tra loro..!Ma ora sarò seria!!
<emma> HO reimmesso una nuova login e passw, la prima me l'ero involontariamente cambiata da "impostazioni utenti" con una generata casualmente che non mi sono scritta.Sembra però che quella passw sia rimasta come utente amministratore,difatti con la nuova login/passw non riesco ad agire sul terminale..
<rozzilla> Hello World!!
<roxdragon> Sera
<rozzilla> sono riuscito ad installare photoshop su ubuntu 10.10. Ora ho un problema con illustrator, che non mi si apre. Se lo avvio da terminale appaiono questi errori:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/760160/
<rozzilla> a cosa può esser dovuto?
<emma> Quando ho provato ad insyallare adobe flash player..non mi ricordo il comando! me lo dite per favore?
<emma> come si installa adobe flash player?
<roxdragon> flashplugin-installer emma cerca su synaptic
<emma> roxdragon: il comando da terminale?
<roxdragon> mmm sudo apt-get install <nome pacchetto>
<roxdragon> spe ti dico subito
<roxdragon> mmm sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rozzilla> non riesco ad avviare keepass2 su ubuntu 10.10
<rozzilla> ho installato mono, ma se avvio digitando da terminale: mono KeePass.exe, appaiono questi errori
<rozzilla> /home/linux/Scaricati/KeePass-2.17
<rozzilla> scusate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760181/
<emma> roxdragon: perchè NONFREE?
<roxdragon> perchè si chiama cosi :)
<roxdragon> rozzilla, ?
<roxdragon> che è sto mono
<emma> roxdragon: ieri me lo avevano dato così :sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<rozzilla> roxdragon, http://ragnar0kkr.blogspot.com/2010/08/keepass-2-e-ubuntu-1004-come-installare.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Ragnar0kkrBlog+%28Ragnar%C3%B8kkr%27s+Blog%29
<roxdragon> emma, non esiste quel nome che io sappia...
<roxdragon> !info flashplugin
<ubot-it> Package flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<rozzilla> roxdragon, ho in tutte le guide dicono che per avviarlo è necessario utilizzare mono
<rozzilla> *ho letto
<roxdragon> rozzilla, che io sappia ci sono altri tool fatti apposta per ubuntu che girano bene
<roxdragon> non conosco quello
<rozzilla> roxdragon, guarda qualsiasi tool, basta che riesco ad avviare keepass 2
<roxdragon> prova qui
<roxdragon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rozzilla> roxdragon, ma non è questo il canale di supporto a ubuntu e ai vari programmi?
<roxdragon> la chat
<roxdragon> ci sono altri di la.. prova
<rozzilla> roxdragon, ok
<emma> Ecco il punto è questo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ad ogni comando sul terminale mi viene :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760199/
<remix_tj> emma: questo è un altro problema, non sei utente abilitato ad usare sudo
<remix_tj> emma: sei l'unico utente di quel pc?
<emma> remix_tj: certo!
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> emma: molto strano
<remix_tj> prova a dare questo comando
<remix_tj> id emma
<remix_tj> intanto
<emma> remix_tj: come dicevo ,l'altro giorno ho HO reimmesso una nuova login e passw, la prima me l'ero involontariamente cambiata da "impostazioni utenti" con una generata casualmente che non mi sono scritta.Sembra però che quella passw sia rimasta come utente amministratore,difatti con la nuova login/passw non riesco ad agire sul terminale..
<remix_tj> emma: eh ovvio
<alecv> buongiorno
<remix_tj> ti sei creata un nuovo utente
<remix_tj> che non è amministratore
<alecv> ho messo lubuntu 11.04 su un pc adm con scheda video nvidia
<alecv> al posto di farmi usare i driver proprietari mi fa usare i driver sperimentali tre d
<alecv> poi ho passato gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu (117 MB)
<alecv> ORA OGNI VOLTA CHE apro il gestore dei pacchetti oppure navigo, lo schermo diventa nero per un paio di secondi lo fa x due volte e poi si blocca lo schermo li
<alecv> oppure quando avvia lubuntu al posto di aprirmi la schermata x il login iniziale lo schermo del monitor rimane nero e dice no input in
<emma> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760207/
<remix_tj> emma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword segui questa guida per ripristinare la password dell'utente vecchio
<alecv> ora provo a disistallare i driver 3d sperimentali
<alecv> qualcuno sa xchè impazzisce cosi lubuntu?
<remix_tj> alecv: te la sei data da solo la risposta
<rozzilla> remix_tj, la procedura di ripristino password se si cripta il file system non funziona giusto?
<remix_tj> rozzilla: funziona ma i dati non sono decifrabili
<remix_tj> uno accede ma non recupera i dati
<rozzilla> remix_tj, ok grazie per l'info
<alecv> siccome questo pc lo uso a lavoro, vorrei essee sicuro che fosse quello e non altro
<remix_tj> comunque emma ti segui la guida fino al punto in cui dice "To reset your password type this in "
<remix_tj> e fai passwd root
<remix_tj> metti una password semplice che ti ricordi per root
<remix_tj> poi dai il comando reboot
<remix_tj> e torni qui
<remix_tj> che con root attivo ti faccio fare due operazioni per rimettere tutto ok
<alecv> ma come mai non fa installare + i driver proprietari?
<remix_tj> alecv: io a lavoro non uso roba sperimentale. e se posso disattivo magari anche compiz.
<emma> remix_tj:  nelle istruzioni leggo anche questo:"Tenete a mente che tutti i passaggi che vedete qui può essere fatto anche da qualcun altro!" PENSANDOCI ..! Prima ho provato ad inserire una pennetta con miei documenti e invece che aprire in scrivania si apre in filesystem,mentre failsystem neanche lo vedo!siccome questa è una nuova installazione e non ho dati da salvare,forse preferirei reinstallare ripulendo prima il disco elimina
<remix_tj> emma: bah, se è un installazione pulita allora ti consiglio di formattare e reinstallare tutto, effettivamente è migliore come idea
<emma> remix_tj: bene! sarebbe possibile sapere come formattare ?
<JNO> sudo apt-get formatto
<JNO> scherzo
<emma> remix_tj: vorrei ripartire da un disco pulito,questo hd è di 40GB,piuttosto piccolo no? ho trovato il pc nella spazzatura tre giorni fa!
<emma> remix_tj: la ram è di 60Mb
<emma> JNO: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760217/
<emma> JNO: come scherzi!?
<JNO> chiedi a remix_tj
<emma> remix_tj: per formattare?
<JNO> :)
<Odo> Giorno
<JNO> emma: hai formattato??
<remix_tj> emma: 60mb? sono un po' troppo pochi... :-\
<emma> remix_tj: però gira! avevo già cancellato il sistema troppo pesante che c'era installato per installare questo!
<emma> JNO: no che non formattato! sto aspettando indicazioni!
<JNO> che indicazioni?
<remix_tj> emma: per formattare? rifai l'installazione. Durante la procedura di installazione scegli di formattare, tutto qui
<emma> remix_tj: JNO : secondo voi lubuntu per questo pc è il sistema più adatto? o è meglio xubuntu? o altro? devo però far funzionare anche periferiche tipo scanner e stampante.
<remix_tj> emma: va bene qualsiasi versione, tanto poi c'e' sempre lo stesso software installabile, nel caso
<emma> remix_tj: scusa non capisco,mi sembrava di aver capito che lubuntu è più adatto per pc datati/vecchi/obsoleti con poca ram!
<remix_tj> emma: allora
<remix_tj> la differenza tra ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu è semplicemente il software che viene installato automaticamente in fase di installazione
<remix_tj> tu puoi installare lubuntu
<remix_tj> perchè è più leggero ecc ecc
<rozzilla> remix_tj, giusto per informazione, non cambia anche l'interfaccia grafica?
<remix_tj> e se poi magari ti servisse un software di ubuntu non è che non puoi installarlo. puoi farlo benissimo
<remix_tj> rozzilla: si, ma non solo.
<emma> remix_tj: scusa? mi ripeti l'ultima frase che mi hai scritto?non ho capito|!
<remix_tj> emma: ubuntu e lubuntu sono la stessa cosa. Cambiano solo i programmi che ti trovi quando hai finito l'installazione.
<emma> remix_tj: capisco bene che l'aggiunta di software appesantisce e rallenta,lubuntu ha  l'interfaccia grafica più leggera tra tutti i sistemi?Un po come dire che l'abito non fa il monaco?
<remix_tj> ma si è più leggero
<remix_tj> non so perchè trovate così difficile capire questo semplice concetto
<remix_tj> è sempre la stessa torta, cambia solo lo yoghurt con cui è fatta
<emma> remix_tj: dai scusa Remix_t...sei molto gentile,ti ringrazio per la tua pazienza e disponibilità, sono una scolara un po disk-ola!! Grazie infinite! Un bacio a tutti/e!!!
<HPTapeLTO> Buondì
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ?
<gian_> Ciao, volevo sapere se capita anche a voi di trovare le icone spostate o sovraccavallate all'accensione di Ubuntu 11.10
<Flami> Buongiorno a chi è connesso :)
<glpiana> ola
<gian__> ciao a tutti, come posso risolvere la posizione delle cartelle nella scrivania che all'accensione le trovo sempre spostate?
<Flami> è la prima volta che entro nella vostra comunità, anche se qualche anno fa ho "giocherellato con linux e company
<Flami> Oggi entro x una domanda precisa, se qualcuno può gentilmente rispondermi...
<Flami> Sono con un sistema xp (buuuuH!) e faccio siti con dreamweaver...Vorrei cheidervi se (in attesa di transitare su ubuntu, posso realizzare siti con licenza GNU usando una macchina windows?
<Flami> Rifo la domanda: esistono analoghi a dreamveaver con licenza open source che posso usare su un sistema xp?
<glpiana> !chat | Flami
<ubot-it> Flami: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Flami> ok... grazie!
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ?
<HPTapeLTO> HW = Server HP con SAS p410, ubuntu server 10.01 non rileva il nastro, che dal test hw di HP risulta connesso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<HPTapeLTO> nessuno sa indicare un inizio di soluzione?
<BetaBrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alecv> buongiorno
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ?? Anche se no, è gradita risposta.
<alecv> ho installato lubuntu 11.04 ex novo, su un pc adm 1,25 gb di ram e scheda video nvidia, al posto dei driver prioritari mi ha fatto mettere quelli sperimentali 3d. Ho scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti richiesti dal sistem (circa 117 mb) ed ho notato che dopo un po' che non uso il pc, lo schermo diventa nero e dice imput is not supported, allora ho disattivato i driver sperimentali 3d ma non mi da i proprietari (come succedeva prima) sono u
<alecv> scito dall'ufficio e al ritorno stesso scherzo, cosa può dare fastidio a lubuntu???
<glpiana> HPTapeLTO, qui funziona così: uno chiede. chi sa risponde. se non hai risposte vuol dire che nessuno sa aiutarti
<HPTapeLTO> glpiana:  grazie, questo volevo capire, se qualcuno leggeva :)
<glpiana> :)
<alecv> ciqao glpiana
<HPTapeLTO> quindi ripropongo la domanda stasera o pensi che stasera non c'è nessuno che ne possa sapere più di stamane?
<glpiana> HPTapeLTO, tu più tardi prova
<glpiana> alecv, ma il pc è bloccato quando fa sta cosa?
<HPTapeLTO> non volevo essere "petulante" nel chiedere sempre la stessa cosa ;)
<alecv> si glpiana
<glpiana> HPTapeLTO, basta non chiederla ogni 5 minuti :)
<alecv> devo resettare tenendo premuto il tasto accensione (o almeno credo che sia bloccato, vedendo lo schermo nero, non saprei)
<alecv> siccome su questo pc avevo già lubuntu 11.04 ma installava i driver proprietari, ma credo che a questo punto non sia un problema di driver
<glpiana> alecv, che salvaschemro usi?
<AndChat|> Ecco glpiana
<AndChat|> Sono alecv
<AndChat|> Lo schermo è diventato nero x due secondi e poi si è bloccato sulla scheata della chat
<glpiana> AndChat|, quindi diventa nero anche durante l'utilizzo?
<glpiana> non solo quando è in pausa
<AndChat|> Che noia tutte a me
<AndChat|> Si,
<glpiana> AndChat|, che scheda video monta sto pc?
<AndChat|> A che santo devo rivolgermi? Nvidia g force 200 o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> AndChat|, accendi sto pc
<AndChat|> Credo che sia partita la scheda video
<glpiana> AndChat|, risolto il problema... alla radice
<AndChat|> Può essere?
<glpiana> non hai una uscita video sulla scheda madre?
<AndChat|> Si
<AndChat|> Cambio scheda video e metto quella della mainboard?
<glpiana> AndChat|, attacca lo schermo a quella e leva la scheda nvidia
<glpiana> beh se hai un'altra scheda video, montala
<AndChat|> Ho la scheda integrata la nvidia era aggiuntiva
<hancock> ciao a tt
<hancock> qualcuno mi dice come posso levare l'orribile interfaccia e tornare nell'aspetto classico?
<hancock> della 11.10 ovviamente
<glpiana> hancock, se ci dici su che versione di ubuntu sei, te lo si dice :)
<glpiana> ecco
<hancock> 11.10ù
<glpiana> hancock, installa il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> hancock, poi al login scegli gnome classico
<hancock> ok
<glpiana> ma non sarà proprio come la versione precedente
<hancock> in che senso?
<glpiana> hancock, con la 11.10 si è passati a gnome 3, mentre prima c'era gnome 2
<hancock> pnsate che anche sulla prossima LTS si avrà lo stesso aspetto?
<glpiana> hancock, sì
<AndChat|> Ma xche si blocca?  Pensi sia la scheda video partita?
<hancock> gnome 3 l'avevo anche su altro distro ma un aspetto simile non lo vedevo
<Valecri> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con grub2. ho dovuto eliminare la partizione con dentro ubuntu e, come sospettavo, al riavvio grub si e' piantato. ho provato vari comandi in grub rescue ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla. ho utilizzato il supergrubdisk (ora chiamato rescatux) ma l'unica cosa che ha fatto e' stata farmi visualizzare l'errore "MBR 2:" piuttosto che una grubrescue
<Valecri> che posso fare?
<hancock> ok, allora dovrò rivedere i miei progetti futuri, grazie
<Valecri> non mi si avvia piu' windows ed attualmente non posso reinstallare ubuntu. qualcuno sarebbe cosi' gentile da darmi una mano? ovviamente ho gia' cercato su internet ma non ho trovato nulla
<jester-> Valecri: Segando ubuntu hai in pratica segando grub
<Valecri> jester-: si, lo so, ma credevo che come in passato avrei potuto ripristinare windows
<hancock> Valecri, iserisci il disco di win, premi r all'avvio e scegli di ripristinare l'avvio
<Valecri> ho provato ovviamente anche con il cd di windows e gli strumenti di ripristino, ma dice che non trova alcun errore e quindi non concludo nulla
<Valecri> hancock: ho gia'provato
<jester-> Valecri: O re installi o ripristini mbr o usi cd/USB  superfrubcd
<hancock> premendo r?
<glpiana> !mbr | Valecri
<ubot-it> Valecri: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> Valecri: Non essendoci più ubuntu non può leggere le configurazioni
<Valecri> hancock: premere r o selezionare gli strumenti di ripristino e' la stessa cosa
<Valecri> jester-: non posso reinstallare windows. non ho mai sentito di superfrubcd. e' un'alternativa a supergrubdisk?
<glpiana> Valecri, è supergrubdisk
<alecv> eccomi
<glpiana> alecv, con che scheda?
<alecv> glpiana, la scheda integrata alla mainbord (video) credo che non funziona, x questo c'è una nvidia geforce installata sullo slot agp, almeno suppongo
<alecv> sto con nvidia
<alecv> l'altra pare non funzionare
<glpiana> alecv, vai nelle impostazioni e disabilita il salvaschermo, tatno per cominciare
<alecv> glpiana, ma tu dici che si blocca xchè è bruciata o perchè gli sta sui zebbedei la nvidia?
<glpiana> alecv, se fosse bruciata no si accenderebbe
<alecv> ok allora gli sta sui zebbedi la scheda video
<alecv> ma fino alla settimana scorsa con i driver proprietari funzionava tanto bene
<alecv> salva schermo disabilitato, poi glpiana ?
<glpiana> alecv, poi dai uname -a   e incolla qui la riga che esce
<Valecri> mi e' caduta la linea. jester- glpiana ho gia' provato supergrubdisk/rescatux che in passato mi avevano aiutato
<AndChat|> Glpiana troppo tardi
<glpiana> !mbr | Valecri
<ubot-it> Valecri: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> AndChat|, quando lo riavvii, togli i driver nvidia installatri e riavvia
<Valecri> ma non c'e' stato nulla da fare, mi dicono che il problema e' risolto mentre invece al riavvio e' tutto come prima. glpiana in pratica devo usare una live e seguire le istruzioni? va bene una live qualsiasi, anche una vecchia?
<Valecri> qui dove sono ho una connessione lentissima e per scaricare il cd dell'ultima dovrei aspettare un paio di giorni
<glpiana> Valecri, anche vecchia
<AndChat|> Mi esce questo: alessandro-ufficio 2.6.38-13-generic#52-UBUNTU SMTP TUE nov data poi utc2011 i686gnu/linux
<jester-> Fino sui 40 va bene
<Valecri> ok, grazie. come mai questi comandi non riuscivo a darli da rescatux, che in pratica e' una live version?
<glpiana> AndChat|, lsb_release -a         che numero ha?
<AndChat|> Glpiana i driver li ho disabilitati
<AndChat|> Devo riavviare x dirlo si è bloccato
<glpiana> Valecri, non so cosa sia rescatux
<Valecri> ciao a tutti
<Valecri> glpiana: rescatux e' la versione nuova di supergrubdisk. funziona come un liveos
<Valecri> glpiana: ho provato la tua guida ma non funziona con le versioni vecchie di ubuntu. con la 8.10 non va. il programma ms-sys non funge con versioni piu' vecchie della 9.10
<Valecri> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti devo installare un adattatore ata su ubuntu 11/04 ma quando inserisco nel browser l'indirizzo (http://192.168.0.1 )mi dice connessione non riuscita c'è qualche blocco da sbloccare?
<Holden> adattatore ata?
<giuseppe1> Holden, lo scatolotto per telefonare con un telefono normale in voip
<luca> Buonasera
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ??  ubuntu non riconosce/crea in /dev l'inod dell'hw
<Valecri_> ciao a tutti
<Valecri_> ho un problema: dopo aver cancellato la partizione con dentro linux, credevo di poter ripristinare l'mbr di windows mentre invece non ci sono riuscito
<Valecri_> ho provato tutte le guide e tutti i wiki del sito di ubuntu
<Valecri_> ma non riesco a concludere nulla
<Valecri_> qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<kimal73> sul mio hd ho due ubuntu lucid e oniric. è possibile farli condividere una cartella tipo di documenti?
<jester-> kimal73: In che senso
<kimal73> jester-: mettere una cartella in codivisione tra i due UBUNTU.
<jester-> kimal73: Una cartella di una delle due distro?
<kimal73> sì
<jester-> kimal73: Monti la partizione e poi fai un lanciatore che va ad aprire quella tale cartella
<jester-> kimal73: Se hai lo stesso user la scrivi tranquillamente
<kimal73> jester-: ....pensavo ci fosse un modo più diretto. Praticamente non è una condivisione. Sto entrando in una cartella dell'altra distro montata. Pensavo ci fosse un modo per avere questa cartella sempre a disposizione in condivisione
<forklift> ciao
<forklift> una domanda
<forklift> come cambio icone, cursori e aspetto in generale su ubuntu 11.10?
<jester-> forklift: Unity?
<forklift> no gnome-shell, unity non mi piace
<jester-> forklift: Usa il tweak
<forklift> anche questa non è un gran che, abituati al gnome 2 diventa tutto più incasinato
<jester-> forklift: Install gnome-session-fallback e poi usa gnome Classic un po' diverso
<jester-> forklift: gnome-tweak-tool ti serve comunque per moddare
<kimal73> jester-: non sapevo si potesse usare gnome classic sulla 11.10. ma fino a quando si potrà usare gnome classic anzicchè unity?
<forklift> avevo provato il classic, ma non trovo il menu sistema e mi disorienta pure quella
<forklift> poi non è molto bella come aspetto
<forklift> oltre che usare tweak pure li
<jester-> kimal73: non so cosa decideranno per il prossimo rilascio ma non c'è solo gnome
<kimal73> jester-: potrebbe non esserci proprio gnome? potrebbero toglierlo?
<jester-> forklift: Prova kde e xfce
<jester-> Gnome 3 è così anche su tutte le altre distro
<forklift> si certo... kde che avevo abbandonato da anni, ma mi sa che farò cosi
<forklift> sperando che non crasci come allora
<kimal73> ma alla fine ad unity ci si può abituare.
<jester-> Quantomeno in kde hanno integrato novità e utilità nel desktop convenzionale
<forklift> unity sarà difficile, per i netbook forse, ma nei desktop è davvero orrendo
<jester-> Sqi ci si abitua a tutto, pure a prenderlo in quel posto
<kimal73> jester-: eddai! ma cosa c'è di tanto brutto hanno spostato un pò di cose ma c'è tutto.
<jester-> kimal73: De gustibus
<forklift> già, giocano a nascondino
<jester-> Unita, a mio parere, ė un aborto
<jester-> Unity
<forklift> non è solo che si è spostato, era il punto di forza dell'open source, ognuno faceva quello che più gli piaceva
<forklift> adesso sembra voler essere o cosi o ti arrangi
<forklift> poi a me sembra che si imiti apple
<forklift> sono d'accordo con jester-
<jester-> forklift: È appunto per il sistema armata branca leone che li Linux non si schioderà mai dallo 0,5% ambiente desktop
<jester-> Almeno imitassero bene osx
<forklift> già
<forklift> anche compiz non serve più ora? cudo, cilindro, tutta sta roba qui non funziona
<forklift> *cubo
<jester-> forklift: In unity e shell no, nel classic funza ancora
<forklift> scusa ma tweak dove lo vado a cercare quando installato?
<jester-> forklift: Sta in altro o lancialo da terminale
<forklift> fatto, lanciato con ALT F2
<kimal73> jester-: È appunto per il sistema armata branca leone che li Linux non si schioderà mai dallo 0,5% ambiente desktop....cosa volevi dire? non ti ho capito davvero.
<forklift> mi sa che anche con tweak non si cambiano i cursori ecc
<forklift> almeno le imposto ma tutto è uguale
<forklift> o si deve riavviare come su win?
<forklift> non mi ci ritrovo via, documenti recenti, segnalibri, tutto sparito
<Otello> Ciao a tutti.
<hunetr777> ciao
<dottstranoforte> ciao a tutti
<dottstranoforte> posso chiedere un aiutino?
<dottstranoforte> non cè nessuno?
<harineru> salve
<harineru> è da poco che ho installato ubunto
<harineru> ubuntu
<MarcoFe> ciao ragazzzi
<harineru> e ho un problema
<harineru> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<MarcoFe> vi volevo domandare dove trovare delle reference sulla compilazione a 64 bit...ho installato ubuntu a 64 bit e vorrei conoscere qualcosina a riguardo...
<jester-> MarcoFe: Semplicemente compili su un sistema a 64 vitti
<jester-> harineru: Scrivilo il problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<harineru> Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non
<jester-> harineru: Pacchetto farlocco sicuramente non da repo ufficiale
<dottstranoforte> ciao a tutti
<dottstranoforte> posso chiedere un favore?
<harineru> come risolvo?
<Holden> MarcoFe, se hai un sistema a 64bit, gcc compila automaticamente codice a 64bit, a meno che usi -m32. In generale i programmi non hanno bisogno di modifiche, a meno che non sono stati scritti correttamente
<harineru> non mi fa installare aggiornamenti
<harineru> o prgrammi
<jester-> harineru: rimuovilo
<harineru> dvrei rimuovere ubuntu?
<jester-> !chiedi | dottstranoforte
<ubot-it> dottstranoforte: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dottstranoforte> cercavo di essere gentile
<jester-> harineru: Hai messo un papà?
<jester-> papà
<dottstranoforte> è possibile impostare un altro programma predefinito con lo stesso tasto di avvio?
<jester-> Eddai ppa
<harineru> in che senso?
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ??  ubuntu non riconosce/crea in /dev l'inod dell'hw su un hp con P410i sas controller
<dottstranoforte> ho il telecomando e se premo il tasto predefinito mi parte il lettore multimediale
<jester-> harineru: Che pacchetto ha incrocchiato il sistema
<dottstranoforte> posso con lo stesso tasto cambiare il lettore multimediale?
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Tasto per fae che?
<harineru> ok come trovo il pacchetto incriminato?
<dottstranoforte> installandone un altro
<jester-> harineru: Dai sudo up-get -f install
<MarcoFe> Holden: grazie per la risposta, ma se volessi approfondire questo discorso, sai mica dove potere andare a leggere qualcosa?
<Holden> MarcoFe, vieni su ##c-it
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Mai saputo che i tasti si installano
<dottstranoforte> io non so tanto di linux
<dottstranoforte> però so che il lettore multimediale parte con un tasto predefinito
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Non si capisce il provlema
<dottstranoforte> volevo eliminare quel lettore e metterne un altro per far diventare il pc un media center
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Tasto fn intendi?
<dottstranoforte> per tasto fn intendi?
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Se ci spieghi quale tasto fisico intenti e di cosa
<dottstranoforte> il tasto che si usa per avviare il lettore multimediale non lo so e gia impostato nel mio telecomando
<dottstranoforte> io volevo dirgli che non deve partire quel lettore ma un altro
<jester-> dottstranoforte: Tasto del telecomando? E di cosa
<dottstranoforte> cerchiamo di fare un po di chiarezza
<dottstranoforte> hai presente i tasti rapidi?
<harineru> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<MarcoFe> Holden: ci sn
<harineru> ho provato a dare il tuo comando su terminal ma mi dice sudo: up-get: command not found
<alecv> buonasera
<tdr> qualche idea su come fare bruteforcing a seahorse?
<Nippon> salve a tutti. vorrei chidervi un consiglio di come collegare due pc in remoto, uno in lingua giappone e l'altro in lingua italiana. E' possibile? Inoltre quali programmi bisogna usare?
<Nippon> so che per il server devo abilitare la condivisione del desktop, e per il client? come posso scaricare la versione Terminal Server client? Grazie
<HPTapeLTO> funziona anche con teamviewer
<HPTapeLTO> posso chiedere un help per un tape lto 448 hp ??  ubuntu non riconosce/crea in /dev l'inod dell'hw su un hp con P410i sas controller
<gvnn> ciao volevo sapere dove trovo i programmi che ho scaricato tramite l'ubuntu software center per poterli installare e dove trovo una guida per amule.grazie
<tdr> gvnn per quello che ho visto io o te lo dice quando lo installi (menù e tutto) oppure devi richiamarlo da terminale
<bobbybong> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<gvnn> come faccio a richiamarlo da terminale tdr?
<tdr> metti il nome del pacchetto. ctrl+alt+t e scrivi
<Nippon> qualcuno può darmi qualche suggerimento? grazie
<gvnn> cioè per trovare amule faccio ctrl+alt+t e poi scrivo amule?
<gvnn> si puo nominare programmi qui vero?
<tdr> è il metodo testuale, si
<gvnn> ok grazie tdr ci proverò
<tdr> prego :)
<gvnn> tdr l'ho trovato e mi chiede i limiti di banda cosa devo mettere che tu sappia?
<tdr> intanto dipende se vuoi che mule prendi tutta la tua banda
<gvnn> cioè?
<gvnn> premetto che sono ignorantissima in materia
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gvnn> ok grazie bobbybong
<gvnn> e scusate
<Nippon> salve a tutti. vorrei chidervi un consiglio di come collegare due pc in remoto, uno in lingua giappone e l'altro in lingua italiana. E' possibile? Inoltre quali programmi bisogna usare?
<Nippon> so che per il server devo abilitare la condivisione del desktop, e per il client? come posso scaricare la versione Terminal Server client? Grazie
<bobbybong> nippon se hai gnome vinagre e vino-server per kde krdc krfb
<bobbybong> !ssh | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<Nippon> si
<forklift> ho provato in vari modi, non si cambiano puntatori, icone e via dicendo sulla 11.10, consente di cambiare solo i temi
<Nippon> aprendo vinagre cosa devo digitare su host?
<Nippon> il numero IP? oppure posso connettermi solo digitando il nome utente?
<bobbybong> Nippon, sarebbe utile leggessi il manuale ma prima devi abilitare vino-server dall'altra parte
<Nippon> hai qualche link?
<Nippon> certo
<bobbybong> man vinagre man vino-server
<bobbybong> io uso kde
<Nippon> kde è lo steso di vino
<bobbybong> Nippon, cosa dovrei risponderti?
<Aizram> io lo so io lo so bobbybong : spara*i!!!!!!!
 * Aizram si scusa ma è l'influenza maligna
<bobbybong> gnome e kde usano programmi diversi per fare le stesse cose
<bobbybong> :D Aizram
<Nippon> ;-)
<Nippon> io ho gnome
<Nippon> ;-)
<bobbybong> io no
<Nippon> e per quanto riguarda windows, cosa devo installare?
<bobbybong> chiedi sul canale di windows :)
<Nippon> e cosa dovrei risponderti adesso  ;-)
<forklift> scusa, ma devi collegarti su desktop remoto?
<Nippon> vorrei fare collegare due macchine, una con widnows e l'altra con ubuntu
<forklift> in lan?
<bobbybong> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<bobbybong> !vnc | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: please see above
<Nippon> thanks
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> ho un problema con la mia vodafone station chi mi aiuta
<francesco_> uso gmail ma non si connette
<francesco_> uso ubuntu 10.04 lts
<filo1234> francesco_: in che senso usi gmail ma non si connette?
<francesco_> con la vecchia connesssio nessun problema ora che ho cambiato gestore le vecchie impostazioni non funzionano più
<filo1234> francesco_: scusa ma se no ti spieghi non si capisce ti riferisci alla posta o a cosa?
<filo1234> ovvio che se hai cambiato gestore e hai impostazioni del vecchio devi cambiarle
<francesco_> o chiedo scusa si la posta non la ricevo più
<francesco_> esiste una guida
<francesco_> attendibile
<filo1234> francesco_: che parametri hai messo? usi evolution?
<filo1234> fai qualche schermata delle impostazioni
<francesco_> mail fr.........@gmail.com
<francesco_> server imap.gmail.com per ricezione
<francesco_> tipo di sicurezza nessuan
<filo1234> francesco_: fai le schermate e postale
<filo1234> non si capisce altrimenti
<francesco_> e come si fa???
<filo1234> ma tu usi l'imap su gmail?
<alecv> anche io uso l'imap su gmail ma non ho problemi con evolution, si confgura da solo
<francesco_> risolto grazie
<filo1234> -.-
<sbubbaa> 'sera
<sbubbaa> ho due dischi. su sda ho windows 7, su sdb ho ubuntu (installato per primo). all'avvio non compare il grub. cercando nel forum ho trovato da ripristinare il grub e da commentare in /etc/default/grub la voce grub_hidden_timeout, nessuna delle due ha funzionato
<sbubbaa> qualche altro suggerimento è ben accetto
<bobbybong> sbubbaa, dopo avere modificato quel file hai dato update-grub?
<bobbybong> se no non cambia niente
<sbubbaa> porcapupazza, l'avevo pure letto di aggiornare il grub .____.
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: c'hai ragione, vado subito da live per rimediare, grazie :D
<bobbybong> sbubbaa, sei su ubuntu?
<bobbybong> ora
<bobbybong> dallo adesso
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: eh no, solo il seven si avvia.
<bobbybong> !grub ! sbubba
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grub ! sbubba'
<bobbybong> !grub | sbubba
<ubot-it> sbubba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: ma sì, già ripristinato,
<bobbybong> si ma devi tornarci dentro
<sbubbaa> quell guida l'h pure stampata, figurati :D
<bobbybong> in quel modo
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: spè
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: il ripristino l'ho fatto per intero. l'update-grub l'ho dimenticato dopo aver modificato /etc/default/grub
<bobbybong> puoi anche averla stampata ma se non leggi e non fai tutto quello che c'è scritto  :)
<bobbybong> se facevi il ripristino per intero non eri qui a chiedere a me non la conti sbubbaa
<bobbybong> e ti partivano tutte e due i sistemi operativi
<sbubbaa> bobbybong: beato te che hai la sfera di cristallo, uno come te in chat servirebbe sempre per spiegare alla gente cosa credi che abbiano fatto.
<sbubbaa> grazie per i preziosi consigli
<sbubbaa> ciao
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> vnc://10.42.43.1::5900  con cosa devo usare per aprire  l'latro pc
<BetaBrain> nautilus no browser no
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> qualcuno mi può spiegare come attivare il desktop remoto gnome 2.32.1?
<dem> sono nell'installazione di ubuntu, dopo la scelta della lingua è andato in crasc
<dem> suggerimenti?
<dem> sono nell'installazione di ubuntu, dopo la scelta della lingua è andato in crasc
<dem> sono nell'installazione di ubuntu, dopo la scelta della lingua è andato in crasc
<forklift> ciao, devo installare il pacchetto libdvdcss2, ma dove lo trovo?
<Mae89> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-06
<BetaBrain> forklift,  ci sei ?
<BetaBrain> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<BetaBrain> ciao Mae89
<BetaBrain> poi se non lo vedi devi mettere i repo di medibuntu
<forklift> BetaBrain, grazie, lo avevo già fatto
<forklift> un pò disorientato con gnome 3 ma piano piano ci si abitua
<BetaBrain> ma si
<BetaBrain> gnomo per gnomo
<well> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<sudonano> ciao, non riesco a trovare la finestra utenti e gruppi (sono su oneric)
<sudonano> *oneiric
<forklift> vai su impostazioni sistema utenti
<sudonano> su impostazioni di sistema c'è account utente, ma da li non capisco come si accede alla vecchia schermata utenti e gruppi...
<forklift> clicca sull'area di notifica in alto a dx, nel tuo nome utente, dal menu scegli impostazioni di sistema
<sudonano> forklift e fin li ci siamo, poi...?
<sudonano> forklift scusa, ma una GUI come su natty per i groups su oneiric non c'è? (la devo installare?)
<forklift> non credo ci sia una gui
<forklift> se vuoi vedere i gruppi /etc/group
<forklift> less /etc/group
<sudonano> google conferma, non c'è una GUI per i gruppi su oneiric.  Potrei installare qualcosa da synaptic? Se si come potrebbe chiamarsi la cara e vecchia GUI per i gruppi da installare?
<forklift> usa la riga di comando
<forklift> adduser e addgroup
<forklift> ma devi creare un gruppo?
<forklift> o aggiungere il tuo utente ad uno
<sudonano> forklift eh, ho capito, ma una cosa che si risolveva con 2 click in una finestra ora richiede 250 digitazioni da terminale. Ubuntu sta prendendo una brutta piega...
<sudonano> forklift devo controllare se un paio di utenti sono nei gruppi giusti
<forklift> è gnome 3, manca sempretanto
<sudonano> forklift ma te sei su oneiric?
<sudonano> forklift perchè se trovassi il nome della vecchia GUI me la reinstallo da synaptic (che Dio ci salvi dal software center, 15 secondi per avviarsi...)
<forklift> vedi che non è complicao, id mostra i gruppi utente
<forklift> comunque sono cotto, è da stamani che sono dietro la 11.10, vedi qui
<forklift> www.google.com/url?q=http://www.lugcr.it/joomla/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_docman%26task%3Ddoc_download%26gid%3D11%26Itemid%3D58&sa=U&ei=pXPdTo3UF4yD-wbHsqi6BQ&ved=0CAgQFjAC&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFmmCXFldnvbVLruscKT7cDw3m8VQ
<sudonano> forklift risolto: basta installare gnome-system-tools da synaptics....grazie a google e a te per la pazienza... :)
<forklift> ok, meglio cosi
<forklift> notte
<sudonano> ciao
<emma> buongiorno a tutti ! ciao remix_tj , oramai sono avanti un pezzo con la personalizzazione di questo pc/sistema,inutile dire che per inseguire il consumismo informatico(Mediaword ed altri)la gente butta via pc ancora funzionanti come questo che ho riciclato io dalla spazzatura sotto casa,BOH!!?? Ora la scommessa sarebbe riuscire a vedere video da youtube!Se scarico i plugin flash..dal gestore pacchetti mi dice: Questo è un metapacch
<emma> non so ancora bene quali siano le caratteristiche di questo pc non credo sia amd64,non saprei come fare a vederlo! In ogni caso cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> emma, dai questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> emma, serve per vedere cosa c'è di installato relativamente a flash
<enzotib> !pastebin | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> ola
<emma> enzotib: si|! pastebin! scusate!
<emma> enzotib: In gestore pacchetti flash non risulta installato! Faccio ugualmente la ricerca da terminale?
<enzotib> emma, sì
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<emma> enzotib: quello che mi hai mandato:tutto in un comando?
<enzotib> emma, sì
<emma> enzotib: devo aggiungere sudo?
<mikunos> perchè quando mi sposto da una finestra ad un'altra non appare immediatamente la barra del titolo con i vari menu in Unity 11.10?
<glpiana> mikunos, con finestre a tutto schermo?
<enzotib> emma, no
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, perchè vengono mostrati solo se passi col mouse sulla barra in alto
<mikunos> no glpiana
<mikunos> ci devo fare click
<glpiana> mikunos, allora qualcos anon va nella tua configurazione
<glpiana> mikunos, i casi sono due, o quello che ti ho appena scritto, oppure la finestra non è a fuoco
<mikunos> non va a fuoco :D se passo su con il mouse
<mikunos> devo fare click all'interno della finestra se desidero vedere il menu
<glpiana> mikunos, tu come "passi da una finestra all'altra"?
<mikunos> dimenticavo di ricordare che ho un sistema multimonitor
<glpiana> mikunos, cos'altro dimentichi di dire? che una finestra è su uno schermo e l'altra sull'altro schermo?
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761381/
<mikunos> esatto :P
<glpiana> mikunos, e speravi ti leggessimo nel pensiero?
<mikunos> hai ragione non ho il caffè stamattina non fa effetto!
<mikunos> :D
<glpiana> mikunos, la politica di messa a fuoco di default è il click del mouse. sspero questa risposta sia sufficiente a spiegare il tuo dubbio
<mikunos> c'è modo di impostare il comportamento del mouse?
<enzotib> emma, COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest41350> ce nessuno
<dimitri> salve. una domanda su ubuntu one. posso condividere la Scrivania ? Se si come si fa perchè non mi da i permessi per farlo
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761387/
<glpiana> mikunos, puoi porvare a vedere se variando il parametro in gconf-editor ottieni il risultato sperato
<Pallino> ce nessuno
<glpiana> mikunos, il parametro da avriare è nel percorso: /apps/metacity/general/focus_mode
<glpiana> !nessno | Pallino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nessno'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !nessuno | Pallino
<ubot-it> Pallino: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Pallino> ok ho ubuntu 11.10
<Pallino> come monto un immagine iso
<glpiana> Pallino, tasto destro sulla iso -> apri con -> monta archivi per esempio, o preferisci da riga di comando?
<Pallino> non me lo apre col quel passaggio
<Pallino> mi da errore xfg pannel
<Pallino> anzi me lo monta ma non mi da niente nella cartella
<glpiana> Pallino, allora smontalo e lo facciamo da riga di comando
<Pallino> ok
<Pallino> smontata dimmi
<glpiana> Pallino, apri un terminale e recati nella directory che contiene il file.iso in questione
<mikunos> glpiana ma dove trovo quell'impostazione?!
<Pallino> fatto
<glpiana> Pallino, scrivi: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<Pallino> dove
<glpiana> mikunos, nel percorso che ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> Pallino, in che senso "dove"?
<Pallino> dove lo scrivo
<enzotib> emma, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> Pallino, perchè abbiamo aperto un terminale?
<Pallino> allora scusa non ho capito ho aperto la cartella dove ce il file iso io ho fatto giusto???
<glpiana> Pallino, io ti ho scritto di aprire un terminale e di recarti bnella directory che contiene il file. se non capisci quello che ti scrivo dimmelo, non posso saperlo a priori :)
<mikunos>  glpiana ma parli di cercarlo nelle directory?
<glpiana> mikunos, hai aperto gconf-editor?
<mikunos> ecco mi mancava
<glpiana> mikunos, bastava leggere sopra -.-
<Pallino> no non capisco
<glpiana> Pallino, ok, sai dove trovare il terminale?
<Pallino> no
<Pallino> :-(
<glpiana> Pallino, allora cerchiamolo :) che interfaccia stai usando?
<Pallino> ubuntuu
<glpiana> Pallino, ok, quello con la barra laterale a sinistra?
<Pallino> siii
<glpiana> Pallino, ok, premi sulla tastiera il tasto con la bandierina di windows, poi scrivi "ter" senza le virgolette e vedrai che sotto apparirà l'icona di gnome terminal
<glpiana> Pallino, cliccala e aprilo
<glpiana> Pallino, si è aperto?
<Pallino> siiiiii :-)
<Pallino> finestra violaaaa
<glpiana> Pallino, ok, ora dimmi, in che directory è il file .iso?
<Pallino> e in una cartella sulla scrivania
<mikunos> glpiana ok fatto
<glpiana> Pallino, allora scrivi: cd Scrivania
<mikunos> devo riavviare?!
<glpiana> mikunos, e ha cambiato il comportamento?
<glpiana> mikunos, non credo. ti ho detto che non necessariamente funzionava
<Pallino> ok
<mikunos> si in alcune finestre funziona
<glpiana> Pallino, ora scrivi: cd NOME_DELLA_DIRECTORY
<mikunos> bene
<mikunos> funziona!
<glpiana> mikunos, boh, vedi se facendo logout e login funziona su tutte
<mikunos> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> ah bene
<Pallino> ok fatto
<mikunos> buona giornata
<glpiana> Pallino, scrivi: ls                 e dimmi se vedi il file.iso in questione
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761396
<enzotib> emma, hai il Software Center aperto?
<Pallino> no e ancora in  una cartella dentro alla cartella
<glpiana> Pallino, allora vai di cd directory fino a quando non sei nella directory giusta
<Pallino> non la trovo
<glpiana> Pallino, non puoi copiare il file sul desktop così è più facilemnte raggiungibile?
<Pallino> ok aspe
<Pallino> fattoo e sulla scrivania ora il file
<emma> enzotib:  scusa ! avevo aperto "gestore pacchetti"! Ho dato il comando.. ora mi chiede o SI/NO..devo farti prima pastebin?
<enzotib> emma, sì
<glpiana> Pallino, allora nel terminale scrivi: cd ~/Scrivania
<Pallino> ok
<Pallino> ok vedo il file
<emma> enzotib:  SI pastebin o SI invio?
<glpiana> Pallino, ora dai il comando che avevo scritto sopra, adattandolo al nome del file: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<enzotib> emma, sì pastebin
<Pallino> come
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Pallino, al posto di file.iso scrivi il nome del tuo file
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761402/
<Pallino> ok fatto
<Pallino> ancora non ho fatto invio
<glpiana> Pallino, dai invio. ti chiedere la password. inseriscila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<Pallino> pw messa ora
<glpiana> Pallino, ok, se tutto è andato liscio digitando: ls /mnt  dovresti vedere l'elenco dei file
<glpiana> Pallino, per vedere i file col file manager, apri una qualsiasi directory e poi clicca su filesystem adestra ed entra in mnt
<Pallino> niente non mi da niente
<glpiana> Pallino, scrivi: sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> Pallino, quando hai fatto scrivi: file seguito dal nome del file iso e vedi cosa esce
<glpiana> a più tardi
<enzotib> emma, ok, digli di sì e vai avanti
<Pallino> solo data
<Pallino> esce fuori
<Pallino> ci rinuncio
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno conosce il programma jwbfs? sapate aiutarmi nellla sua installazione?
<Drizamanuber> p.s. è un programma simile a wii backup manager, che però 'dovrebbe' funzionare su ubuntu
<emma> enzotib: è uscito questo:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761420/ ,che faccio digito OK?
<enzotib> emma, premi il tasto TAB, dovrebbe evidenziarsi il tasto OK, quindi premi SPAZIO per selezionare
<Drizamanuber> voglio usare winzoz, come faccio a creare una macchina virtuale su cui installarlo?
<emma> enzotib: allora ora immagino di dover dare SI !! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761424/
<emma> enzotib: perchè devo installare un software microsoft!?
<enzotib> emma, sono dei font che possono essere utili, se poi non vuoi sei libero di rispondere no
<emma> enzotib: mmh..!? utili..!? a cosa rinuncerei rispondendo NO?
<enzotib> emma, ma che ne so, fai come ti pare, io non mi faccio tanti problemi
<enzotib> emma, se vuoi essere puro e duro convertiti a Debian
<enzotib> e comunque non sei fuori dalla legge
<enzotib> sono fonts liberamente distribuibili, a patto che uno accetta l'agreement
<enzotib> (altrimenti non li avrebbero proprio messi nei repo)
<francesco_> buon giorno
<francesco_> ho un problema grosso
<enzotib> !ciao | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<emma> enzotib: OK ! mi hai convinta ! Poi per Debian approfondirò ! Scusa se ti faccio perdere tempo e pazienza!
<francesco_> uso solo linux
<enzotib> !enter | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<francesco_> ma non riesco più a impostare la lingua del sistema
<francesco_> perchè???
<enzotib> francesco_, parliamo di Ubuntu?
<francesco_> si uso solo ubuntu
<francesco_> da anni
<francesco_> ma putroppo ho dovuto cambiare hard disck
<Pallino> chi sa come far partire pes12 in ubuntuuu
<francesco_> e ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<francesco_> opps
<Pallino> ho ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> francesco_, sei andato su Supporto Lingue?
<Pallino> su windows ho installato pes12 come lo faccio partire con ubuntuu????
<Pallino> chi mi aiuta??
<francesco_> andando su system supporto lingue e testo e poi installa e rimuovi se provo a installare non fa niente
<enzotib> Pallino, l'hai installato su windows e vuoi farlo funzionare su ubuntu? questa è bella!
<enzotib> francesco_, tu vuoi mettere l'italiano, suppongo, vero?
<Pallino> perche non si puo
<enzotib> Pallino, se è come ho capito, direi proprio di no
<francesco_> si
<Pallino> ma lo posso almeno installare
<enzotib> francesco_, e quale lingua risulta prima nell'elenco?
<jester-> Pallino: Spiega pes12
<emma> enzotib: è possibile che si sia fermato a questo punto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761435/
<francesco_> italiano (italia)
<jester-> Per i pes quello pratico é Drizamanuber
<enzotib> emma, hai mica impostato un proxy
<enzotib> ?
<francesco_> come si fa past bien immagini???
<enzotib> francesco_, ma quando lo apri ti dice qualcosa tipo "Il supporto lingue non è completamente installato"?
<enzotib> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pallino> jester grazie
<Pallino> Drizamanuber c 6
<emma> enzotib: e ancora a questo punto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761437/
<Pallino> Drizamanuber: c 6
<enzotib> emma, ti ho fatto una domanda
<emma> enzotib:  Ops! ora è andato avanti..! Cos'è un proxy?
<francesco_> http://imagebin.org/1872
<francesco_> se clicco poi http://imagebin.org/187210
<emma> enzotib:  forse ci sono problemi?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761440/
<francesco_> ok??
<Drizamanuber> jester-: prima non c'ero altrimenti avrei risposto a pallino, adesso vediamo se mi puoi aiutare? ho installato virtualbox, voglio installare winzoz, come faccio?
<jester-> Crei una nuova maccana virtuale e setti il CDROM per leggere la iso
<jester-> Se la iso hai
<Drizamanuber> non ho la iso, dove la trovo?
<enzotib> francesco_, direi che sulla finestra di destra c'è qualcosa che non va
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, virtualbox permette di creare macchine virtuali, ma tu devi essere in possesso del sistema operativo
<francesco_> e si
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, nel caso psecifico devi avere il cd di windows (con tanto di licenza)
<francesco_> dunque
<emma> enzotib:  poi ha continuato..ed ora è qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761441/
<enzotib> francesco_, dpkg-query -Wf '${Package}\n' | grep -- '-\(it\|en\)'
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non ho il disco di windows, ma ho quelli di ripristino di hp, con llicenza e tutto
<SaaMmY> buongiorno
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, i cd di ripristino sono dedicati all'hardware per cui sono confezionati
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> emma, hai qualche problema di rete
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e la licenza in questione, per quanto ne so, è vincolata alla macchina con cui l'hai acquistata
<Drizamanuber> non posso creare una iso dal windows che ho installato sull'altra partizione?
<stuk_gen> dovrei lanciare un comando appena dopo essere seguito il server x ma non trovo il file .xsession  in ubuntu11.10
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì è vincolata
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, qualcosa dle genere puoi farla, ma devi leggerti bene il manuale di virtualbox
<SaaMmY> si mi pare esistono molti modi ma questo canale da supporto a ubuntu, non windows
<francesco_> ecco paste http://imagebin.org/187211
<stuk_gen> dove si trova?
<emma> enzotib: sono connessa! che problema di rete?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: speriamo che almeno sia in italano
<jester-> SaaMmY: La domanda è su vbox e la policy ubuntu è: non ce l'abbiamo a priori con alti os
<jester-> Altri
<enzotib> francesco_, per il futuro, le informazioni testuali megli metterle su pastebin, piuttosto che mettere una immagine su imagebin
<francesco_> ok
<jester-> Drizamanuber: Vai di torrent o amule, poi compri la licenza
<SaaMmY> ok jester-
<Drizamanuber> jester-: bene ci provo
<francesco_> possibile che abbia installato la versione inglese ????
<stuk_gen> come posso lanciare uno script dopo l'avvio del server x?
<francesco_> esiste una soluzione???
<enzotib> francesco_, sudo apt-get install aspell-it firefox-locale-en firefox-locale-it hyphen-en-us hyphen-it language-pack-en language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-pack-it language-pack-it-base libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-help-it libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za libreoffice-l10n-it myspell-it thunderbird-locale-en thunderbird-locale-en-gb thunderbird-locale-en-us th
<enzotib> underbird-locale-it
<francesco_> tutto insieme???
<enzotib> francesco_, sì, incolla anche l'ultimo pezzo che è stato diviso da IRC
<enzotib> francesco_, sei con 11.10?
<enzotib> francesco_, fermo
<enzotib> vedo che hai 10.10
<francesco_> ho fatto ma non va??
<francesco_> apsetto!!!
<francesco_> tanto non ha fatto niente non ha trovato i pacchetti
<enzotib> francesco_, cosa non ha trovato?
<francesco_> apsetta che ti posto
<enzotib> !pastebin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761446/
<francesco_> ok
<enzotib> francesco_, mi posti il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<glpiana> stuk_gen, dopo il login?
<stuk_gen> glpiana: si dopo il login
<stuk_gen> devo far partire un servizio dopo che x è partito
<glpiana> stuk_gen, lo metti in autostart
<stuk_gen> ho provato a metterlo in rc.local ma non funziona
<stuk_gen> autostart cioè?
<francesco_> e come si fa
<emma> emma: ora ho rifatto l'accesso alla rete,ogni tanto si disconnette da solo!
<glpiana> devo andare
<enzotib> francesco_, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, selezioni tutto, poi copi, vai su pastbin e incolli
<francesco_> si
<enzotib> emma, visto che hai problemi di rete?
<emma> enzotib: ora ho rifatto la connessione,ogni tanto salta!
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761450/
<francesco_> ok
<enzotib> francesco_, pare ok, fai un: sudo apt-get update
<francesco_> dovrebbe fare qualcosa???
<enzotib> francesco_, scrivire un po' di cose sul terminale e poi finire
<francesco_> aspetta posto
<enzotib> francesco_, no
<enzotib> francesco_, se non dà errori non postare
<enzotib> francesco_, anzi, melgio che posti, va
<enzotib> meglio*
<francesco_> li da e come
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761453/
<enzotib> francesco_, ripeti il comando, vediamo se fa lo stesso
<emma> ea questo punto che faccio? appena è tornata la connessione il terminale è andato avanti fino a: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761454/
<enzotib> emma, vedo che continui ad avere problemi di rete
<francesco_> stessa cosa
<francesco_> alla fine dice che si è verificato un errore
<emma> enzotib: no aspetta! tutta quella roba era prima della riconnessione,poi è arrivata l'ultima parte..
<francesco_> posto
<enzotib> emma, sudo apt-get -f install
<stuk_gen> glpiana: cd ~/.config/autostart/ non ho questa cartella
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761456/
<enzotib> francesco_, wget http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<francesco_> su terminale
<enzotib> sì
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> riavvio
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761457/
<axlman> ciAO IO HO UN PROBLEMa non so come instalare e scaricare adobe reader con flash player e qualcosa per leggere i dv per ubuntu mi potete aiutare ?
<francesco_> ecco il risultato
<jester-> axlman: Installa ubuntu-restricted-extras e poi dopo aver abilitao i repo partner installi acroread
<emma> enzotib: sono qui..!? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761460/
<axlman> ma per ubuntu restricted extras gli devo  scaricare?o dove li devo prendere?
<enzotib> mi allontano un attimo, a fra poco
<jester-> axlman: Da software center
<francesco_> enzo se scarico la verione long term support e reinstallo posso risolvere
<francesco_> e reinstallo
<emma> enzotib:  qual'è il problema? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761464/
<emma> enzotib: forse devo togliere le altre navigazioni che ho aperte? libero.google e tutte le pagine che sto usando?
<axlman> scusatemi ma non riesco a trovare sofyare center heheh
<jester-> Prova a cercare software center
<axlman> si ma dove dovrei cercarlo su internet o in pc ?in pc non lo trovo
<francesco_> va formatto tutto di nuovo
<francesco_> grazie per il tentativo
<axlman> su internet dovrei scrivre software center e basta opure per ubuntu
<francesco_> come posso formattare a fondo il mio hard disk per usarlo al meglio
<jester-> francesco_: Nel senso di rifare anche le partizioni?
<francesco_> si tutto cancellarlo ben bene
<francesco_> unica partizione
<francesco_> uso solo ubuntu
<jester-> francesco_: Da live con gparted
<francesco_> live intende senza installare e poi formattare???
<francesco_> uso ubuntu in  prova e formatto
<francesco_> ho devo usare due computer
<francesco_> opps devo usare due computer???
<jester-> francesco_: si intende il cdlive di ubuntu
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> grazie mille
<jester-> francesco_: Non puoi modificare un disco in uso
<francesco_> pero con live si????
<jester-> Eh
<jester-> Visto che il disco non è in uso
<francesco_> se inserisco il cd live e chiedo di formattare l'hard disk nel mio note book lo fa??
<jester-> francesco_: Eh
<jester-> francesco_: Devi rimuovere le partizioni e ricrearle, nel laptop occhio a non segare la attrizione di ripristino
<francesco_> dunque inserisco il cd live nel mio note book avvio il cd li e chiedo con g parted di formattare l hard disk nel mio note book
<jester-> Partizioni
<dimitri> salve. qualcuno mi sa dire come condividere con ubuntu one la scrivania ?
<dimitri> riesco a condividere tutte le cartelle sotto documenti ma la scrivania no come si fa ?
<francesco_> non ho capito jester
<jester-> francesco_: Se non conosci un minimo di logica sulla gestione dischi lascia perdere
<francesco_> che vuol dire occhio a non segare la attrizione di ripristino
<francesco_> va prova a far fare tutto al cd e speriamo bene
<bodhibob> jester-, pensa positivo :D
<pitzalone> jester-: ciao. dovrei installare ubuntu su netbook senza lettore cd da windows. consiglio pratico? cosa mi consigli? intendo senza dover dare il procedimento di mettero su una penna usb... grazie
<jester-> !usb | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pitzalone> jester-: ma senza supporto usb non è possibile?
<jester-> pitzalone: Possibile da rete o la ficchi dentro winzoz con wubi
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> eccomi
<pitzalone> jester-: intendi da internet online?
<enzotib> francesco è uscito
<enzotib> emma, ?
<jester-> pitzalone: Leggi il wiki
<jester-> pitzalone: Si intende rete locale
<pitzalone> jester-: visto! ora leggo
<axlman> lo trovato ma non me l ho avvia
<emma> enzotib:  eccomi !!
<enzotib> emma, risolto?
<emma> enzotib:  no ve? hai visto l'ultimo mio paste?
<enzotib> emma, erano sempre i problemi di rete, giusto?
<emma> enzotib: enzotib:  qual'è il problema? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761464/-  enzotib: forse devo togliere le altre navigazioni che ho aperte? libero.google e tutte le pagine che sto usando?
<enzotib> emma, ma che connessione hai? adsl cavo, wireless, chiavetta?
<emma> enzotib:  e a tutti : su questa chat oltre che evidenziare i mmessaggi in entrata col colore rosso bisognerebbe evidenziare anche quelli in uscita,quando si indirizza a una determinata persona,così non si dovrebbe faticare a scorrere tutto per cercare ciò che si è scritto.
<enzotib> emma, non è un problema di chat, quelle cose le fa il tuo client irc
<enzotib> emma, prenditela con xchat
<emma> enzotib:  dunque si! adsl via cavo!
<stuk_gen> emma: o impara a settare gli stili del client irc :)
<enzotib> emma, e com'è possibile che con un'adsl via cavo hai questi problemi?
<jester-> enzotib: Sta usando la wb
<jester-> Web
<emma> enzotib:  ora sono connessa!!
<emma> stuk_gen: poi mi spieghi?
<stuk_gen> emma: dipenda dal tuo client ognuno è diverso
<stuk_gen> dipende*
<enzotib> emma, sudo apt-get -f install
<emma> enzotib:  ok! sta facendo la lettura dei pacchetti..
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761502/
<enzotib> emma, mentre lavora (e non credo che andrà a buon fine), apri un altro terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<emma> enzotib: altro termin. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761508/
<enzotib> emma, host archive.canonical.com
<emma> enzotib:  intanto il primo term. ha finito così:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761512/
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761514/
<enzotib> emma, applichiamo una soluzione temporanea
<emma> enzotib: si..
<enzotib> emma, echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<emma> enzotib: scusa cosa devo dare?
<enzotib> emma, devi scrivere il comando che ti ho dato, a partire da echo fino alla fine del messaggio
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761516/
<enzotib> emma, ora riprova il comando sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> emma, e intanto sull'altro terminale fai: env | grep -i 'http\|proxy'
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761523/
<emma> enzotib: e questo è l'altro..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761525/
<enzotib> emma, uau! riuscito!
<emma> enzotib: a si !!? e quell'altro termin.?pio@PioEmma:~$ env | grep -i 'http\|proxy' pio@PioEmma:~$
<emma> allora allora allora...? provo youtube?
<enzotib> emma, chiudi firefox, riaprilo e vedi se riesci con youtube
<emma> enzotib: allora sarebbe una soluzione temporanea?
<enzotib> emma, temporanea per la connessione che non va, ma si può risolvere anche NON temporaneamente
<emma> enzotib: firefox ?? io non ho firefox !! ho chromium,su lubuntu c'è chromium!!!
<enzotib> emma, dovrebbe essere lo stesso
<emma> enzotib: ok vado su youtube
<enzotib> emma, devi prima chiuderlo
<emma> enzotib: OK!!!! FUNZIA!!!!! ti mando un ENZO-TI-B-ACIO !!!!
<enzotib> emma, poi risolviamo il problema della connessione, ma non ora, che devo andare a pranzo
<enzotib> nel pomeriggio, se ci sei
<emma> enzotib: poi mi spieghi cosa significa soluzione temporanea..ma ora i va a pranzo..si certo!! nel pomeriggio dovrei esserci..ENZO TIB-ACIONI!!!
<filo1234> emma: enzotib è preoccupato per questi baci, vuol esapere se sono baci femmini o maculi
<filo1234> masculi
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> sai com'è, sono un po' all'antica
<filo1234> nel caso vai  su K99Brain che non butta via niente
<K99Brain> :(
<emma> filo1234: QUIZ: corro i 100 metri piani in 13/sec ed è un tempo quasi assoluto..cosa sono?
<filo1234> forrest gump
<emma> filo1234: magari si! ma nella versione..? Buon pranzo..AFFAMATO!
<massimo18> lol
<filo1234> comunque 13/sec sei scarso/a
<jester-> Corre veloce quasi quanto a rispondere qui in ca,m
<jester-> Canale
<emma> enzotib:  CIAO sono di ritorno ma non per molto! quale sarebbe il problema della connessione? Cosa significa che abbiamo installato temporaneamente?
<enzotib> emma, eccomi
<versilia> ciao a tutto
<versilia> ho un probelma con un chiavetta internet, riconosciuta ma da configurare
<versilia> mi puo' aiutare qualcuno?
<versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<wain> Buonasera ragazzi. Mi piacerebbe molto installare il tema macbuntu sul mio ubuntu 11.10. é possibilie?
<emma> versilia
<emma> mah!
<emma> enzotib: dicevamo?
<enzotib> emma, allora
<enzotib> emma, la soluzione era temporanea perché per risolvere i problemi di rete abbiamo cambiato i dns
<enzotib> ma quando riavvii torneranno quelli impostati del router
<emma> enzotib: ecco ..sospettavo!
<enzotib> emma, quindi li impostiamo correttamente in NetworkManager, così non cambiano al riavvio
<pamaverk> salve, qualcuno conosce il comando per terminare la sessione da terminale?
<emma> enzotib: bene
<enzotib> pamaverk, exit
<enzotib> pamaverk, ah scusa, intendi tutta la sessione grafica
<pamaverk> no, dico terminare la sessione quando si va sul pulsante in altro e si sceglie termina sessione...
<pamaverk> si, la sessione grafica
<enzotib> pamaverk, /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --logout
<pamaverk> oh mamma xD
<enzotib> emma, click sull'icona della rete, modifica connessioni
<pamaverk> grazie
<emma> enzotib: mmh..? qual'è l'icona della rete?
<enzotib> eh, dipende
<enzotib> se è via cavo (ethernet) dovrebbero essere due freccie una verso l'alto l'altra verso il basso
<wain> Buonasera ragazzi. Mi piacerebbe molto installare il tema macbuntu sul mio ubuntu 11.10. é possibilie?
<jester-> wain: Copia la cartella del tema in .themes
<emma> enzotib: ok si scusa,è ovvio l'icona della rete!!
<jester-> wain: Poi installi gnome tweak tool e lo usi per cambiare
<wain> e dove si trova questa cartella .themes
<emma> enzotib: sono in connesioni di rete.."via cavo" "wired connection 1"
<jester-> Wai nella home ed è nascosta
<enzotib> emma, hai già cliccato "Modifica"?
<emma> enzotib:  no!
<jester-> wain: Nel file manager c'è un menù visualizza
<enzotib> emma, bene, fallo
<wain> jester- quindi prendo tutta la cartella macbuntu 10.10 in questo caso e la metti in themes?
<emma> enzotib: ci sono..
<jester-> wain: Si in .themes
<enzotib> emma, ora clicca su Impostazioni IPV4
<emma> enzotib: fatto!
<wain> dopo di che installo gnome tweak tool e posso cambiarlo?
<enzotib> emma, cosa c'è in "Metodo"?
<emma> enzotib: Automatico(DHCP)
<enzotib> emma, metti Automatica (DHCP) solo indirizzi
<wain> jester-: ho fatto come mi hai detto ma in gnome tweak toll non cè il tema che ho messo nella cartella
<jester-> wain: Termina sessione e rientra
<emma> enzotib: "solo indirizzi" :fatto
<wain> ok
<enzotib> emma, sulla casella Server DNS ci metti....
<enzotib> emma, 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<emma> enzotib: fatto!
<enzotib> emma, magari con la virgola al posto dello spazio
<emma> enzotib: per spazio intendi al posto dei punti?
<enzotib> emma, no, intendo spazio
<enzotib> emma, cioè 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
<full80> ciao
<jester-> enzotib: Serve anche lo spazio dopo la virgola, forse
<emma> enzotib: si nel frattempo avevo visto :fatto!
<enzotib> jester-, emma farà da cavia :)
<full80> ciao jester-
<enzotib> emma, metti anche uno spazio dopo la virgola, salva e chiudi
<enzotib> emma, forse ti chiede la password per salvare
<full80> ho installato su XP  vmware e ho installato ubutnu 11.10, come faccio a mettere un hd in condivisione ??
<emma> enzotib: oramai mi leggi nel pensiero! tra un po non avremo più biogno del pc!
<emma> enzotib: cavia?
<full80> jester-: ho installato su XP  vmware e ho installato ubutnu 11.10, come faccio a mettere un hd in condivisione ??
<enzotib> emma, eh sì, se facciamo operazioni sbagliate potrebbe autodistruggersi il pc
<jester-> full80: Vbox?
<full80> jester-:   no ho installato vmware
<full80> jester-:   HO INSTALLATO vmware 7 con i tools
<jester-> full80: Allora installa i vm tools e poi nel setup abilita la codivisione
<wain> jester-: ho fatto ma ancora niente
<full80> jester-:  li ho installati i vm tools
<emma> enzotib: difatti mi si è smaterializzato davanti ! forse se n'è tornato ai bidoni della spazzatura!!
<jester-> wain: Se non lo vede non è gnome3 compatibile o usi unity
<wain> uso unity
<emma> enzotib:  sembrava volesse chiedermi di autenticarmi,poi deve averci ripensato!
<jester-> wain: Unity è poco paciccabile, installa gnome session fallback e prova con gnome Classic
<enzotib> emma, insomma hai salvato la modifica alla connessione? per controllarlo riapri la connessione, vai in modifica e vedi se i DNS sono rimasti al loro posto
<full80> jester-:  sono andato in setting--options--shared folder, ho aggiunto hd, ma in ubuntu non lo vedo
<wain> l ho già istallato ma se metto gnome classico parte tutto per comè
<jester-> full80: Guarda in /mnt
<jester-> wain: Devi scegliere ala
<jester-> Alla finestra di login
<wain> dove? quando cè la schermata della pass?
<jester-> wain: Si clicca i
<jester-> Il circolino nell'angolo destro alto del box
<full80> jester-:    sono entrato file system-- mnt--hgfd, ma dentro non appare niente
<jester-> wain: O installa gdm che ce plus facil
<wain> posso farlo se faccio termina sessione?
<wain> funziona con unity?
<jester-> full80: Hai messo i tools?
<full80> si
<full80> vmware-tolls-distrib
<jester-> full80: Spettato la cartella di user o altra cartella nella home
<jester-> full80: parli di vm in xp o in Linux
<full80> vm in linux
<emma> enzotib: dunque:passando per wired connection> Modifica>impostazioni IPv4>serverr DSN :sono al loro posto 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<jester-> full80: Con installato xp?
<full80> si
<jester-> full80: Installa vm tools li mette da solo in winzoz virtuale
<jester-> Inlinux li devi compilare
<jester-> full80: Installa vmware tools
<emma> enzotib: dici che siamo a posto così?
<full80> jester-:   ok rinstallo i tolls
<jester-> full80:ma hai messo,vm7 in oniric?
<wain> jester-: ma non si può fare dal terminale?
<full80> jester-:  in che senso ?? ma hai messo,vm7 in oniric?
<jester-> full80: Hai la 11.10?
<full80> a scusa   SI
<jester-> full80: Serve la 8 l'ala 7 non compila il driver
<full80> jester-:  osteria la 8 von si applica per motivi di CPU
<jester-> full80: C'È sia a 32 che a 64 bit adesso
<jester-> full80: O trovi la patch
<full80> jester-:  ok  grazie 1000
<emma> come si rivede la corrispondenza passata di stamattina? su questa chat?ù
<wain> jester-: scusami il disturbo
<wain> volevo chiederti se era possibile farlo dal terminale
<jester-> Cosa
<wain> ci sono delle guide sul web ma non ci riesco
<wain> ad installare macbuntu
<jester-> wain: Una volta copiata la cartella del tema, non la TAR o lo zip, se compatibile il tweak lo vede, se no non è compatibile
<wain> precisamente sapresti dirmi il nome della cartella
<Man_of_Wax> raga come mai it.archive.ubuntu.com mi da "errore 403 forbidden"?
<jester-> wain: Ma il tema lo hai scaricato ?
<wain> certo
<glpiana> Man_of_Wax, magari il server è giù. cambia server da sorgenti software
<jester-> wain: Lo hai scompattatomin .themes?
<wain> l ho estratto è ho copiato la cartella in .themes
<jester-> glpiana: sa che cerca di aprire l'url col brauser
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> jester-, ma dovrebbe andare comunque
<wain> jester-: se posso permettermi ti incollo il link in cui cè una guida. è in inglese e non riesco a seguirlo. mi sono rivolto a voi perchè siete dei geni e magari potevate aiutarmi visto che in passato mi avete risolto moltissimi problemi. http://www.7chip.com/2011/10/how-to-install-mac-theme-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<wain> senza impegno
<jester-> wain: Ti ho chiesto se hai messo la cartella del tema nella. Cartella .themes
<wain> si si ti ho risposto
<wain> ho estratto la cartella e l ho incollata in .themes
<wain> forse ho capito cosa devo fare jester-:
<wain> devo estrarre la cartella e copiare la cartella themes in .themes
<wain> giusto?
<enzotib> emma,
<micmord> per avere ubuntu localizzata in italiano secondo voi è sufficiente installare "language-pack-it"
<enzotib> no
<jester-> micmord: c'è supporto lingue
<wain> jester-: non mi abbandondare :)
<emma> su questa chat oltre che evidenziare i mmessaggi in entrata col colore rosso bisognerebbe evidenziare anche quelli in uscita,quando si indirizza a una determinata persona,così non si dovrebbe faticare a scorrere tutto per cercare ciò che si è scritto.  >stuk_gen:-emma:  impara a settare gli stili del client irc :) ,stuk_gen:-emma: dipende dal tuo client ognuno è diverso.
<emma> enzotib: ciao Enzo,
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<enzotib> emma, disconnetti e riconnetti, e poi verifichiamo se ha mantenuto la modifica
<francesco_> risolti i problemi con la nuova versione ora sto tentando di installare la java della oracle web start per fare la dichiarazione o per lo meno per provarlo
<enzotib> francesco_, ma è con te che parlavamo di supporto lingue questa mattina?
<francesco_> è sorto un problema il programma per la gestione dei pacchetti non c'è
<francesco_> le lingue ho risolto
<francesco_> installando 11.10
<francesco_> ora è tutto perfetto
<micmord> jester-: trovato #UbuntuItaliano
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> jester
<francesco_> detto ciò come si fa ad installare il java 6 oracle
<micmord> ops... non i ricordo più come si usa il canale... c'era un modo per far saltare fuori le guide :-(
<jester-> francesco_: Non è più nei repo per questione di licenze, serve un ppa
<bodhibob> francesco_, non c'è più java sulla 11.10
<francesco_> e adesso niente dichiarazione
<francesco_> roba da matti
<francesco_> si acquista la ppa
<francesco_> ???
<bodhibob> francesco_, si usa google
<francesco_> mi puoi dire dove posso trovare la ppa
<francesco_> devo cercare ppa
<jester-> francesco_: ppa è un repo esterno
<wain> jester-:
<wain> puoi ancora aiutarmi
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> mi puoi dire un repo esterno per la java
<emma> emma: eccomi ,direi di SI!
<emma> enzotib: eccomi,direi di SI !
<enzotib> emma, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nicotano> buonasera
<emma> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/761752/
<enzotib> emma, a posto
<emma> enzotib: allora?la cavia ha dato buoni frutti?
<enzotib> yes
<wain> Buonasera ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad installare macbuntu su ubuntu 11.10?
<francesco_> mac buntu non si può fare
<francesco_> usa una macchina virtuale
<francesco_> io la uso è una bomba
<wain> che vuol dire?
<wain> francesco_: cosa è questa macchina virtuale?
<francesco_> virtual box
<francesco_> lo trovi tra i software
<emma> enzotib: se non tiro su le chiappe da questa poltrona,prossimamente ci metterò 13 ore per fare i 100 metri piani!!Non so come ringraziarti per la tua infinita pazienza e gentilezza,a buon rendere! E di a quell'affamato di >filo1234<che con le sue battute continuerà a fare del "filo" 123456....all'iunfinito!!ah ! ah!
<wain> e cosa si può fare con virtual box
<enzotib> emma, ciao
<fabio> salve a tutti
<fabio> avrei una domanda da fare.  Ho il cd live di ubuntu e lo vorrei installaresull' hd esterno del mio pc portatile ma ho paura di fare qualche danno. C'è qualcuno che mi puo' dare una mano? Grazie
<nicotano> !installazione | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio> ho letto la guida ma qunado metto il cd mi parte l'installazione nell' hd del pc
<nicotano> fabio, devi scegliere il disco usb esterno
<wain> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad installare macbuntu?
<nicotano> usa l'opzione partizionamento per esperti e da lì scegli il disco esterno
<nicotano> wain, vai sul forum c'è un mare di gente che poi ha voluto toglierlo ed è stata costretta a reinstallare
<wain> quindi è sconsigliato?
<fabio> quindi nico lancio il cd live vado avanti e poi con l'opzione gli scelgo l' hd ext.
<nicotano> si certo
<fabio> provo e ti faccio sapere
<wain> nicotano: chiedo scusa, è sconsigliato quindi?
<nicotano> wain, installalo che devo dirti
<wain> era una domanda, nel senso che è sconsigliato? crea problemi?
<fabio> è normale che mi faccia sceglire l'hd appena dopo che ho inserito il cd?
<nicotano> fabio, hai avviato una sessione live per poi fare l'installazione ?
<nicotano> wain, a te valutare
<wain> ok ok grazie
<nicotano> se dopo vuoi rimuorlo sappi che avresti problemi
<wain> nocotano: conosci virtual box?
<nicotano> wain,  conosco ma non uso
<wain> se lo installo poi si può facilmente togliere?
<nicotano> certo
<fabio> ho inserito il cd è mi è aperta una finestra dove mi chiedeva se volevo provare ed installare, installare accanto a windows. Ho cliccato sulla seconda e mi si è aperta una finestra dove mi chiede di scegliere l'hd , la lingua etc etc
<nicotano> fabio, se devi installare su un disco esterno perchè hai scelto accanto a windows?
<nicotano> fai prova senza installare e dopo fai partire l0'installer dall'icona sul desktop
<fabio> perchè sull'altra opzione mi dice che prima provi e poi installi accanto a windows e quindi ho scelto l'altra
<fabio> oki
<fabio> allora riavvio ci sentiamo dopo e grazie x ora
 * nicotano saluta
<qwarsu> Buonasera
<dimitri_> salve. chi sa come si risolve il prob del refresh video su ubu 11.04 con scheda nvidia.
<dimitri_> ogni volta che uso programmi che scollano liste tipo calc o anche thnderbird non rinfresca il video e vedo righe doppie
<qwarsu> Che driver utilizzi?
<dimitri_> quelli base
<dimitri_> NVIDIA 290.10
<qwarsu> Hai provato ad installare quelli presi dal sito nvidia?
<qwarsu> Alcuni problemi (non ho mai avuto questo tipo di problema) li ho risolti con questi
<dimitri_> qwarsu, è un problema noto di ubuntu
<dimitri_> e volevo sapere se era stato risolto
<dimitri_> non sono i driver il prob ma ubu
<qwarsu> dimitri, chiedo scusa
<dimitri_> qwarsu, figurati anzi grazie
<dimitri_> è che da 1 anno mi fa penare questo prob e nessuno sa come si risolve
<dimitri_> mi vien voglia di ritornare alla ver precedente
<dimitri_> alla 10.10 perchè la 11.10 poi ha peggiorato una serie di altre cose
<dimitri_> spero nella futura.....spero
<qwarsu> Ma io ho avuto natty (ora ho oneiric) ma non ho avuto problemi (anche io ho una nvidia)
<qwarsu> (io qualche mese fa ho installato la 10.10 e ora ho un dual boot con windows+10.10+11.10, e sono d'accorto con il fatto che quest'ultima non è un granché)
<dimitri_> qwarsu, andava bene fino alla 10.10 con la 11.04 e l'arrivo di libreoffice mi da questo problema di refresh con thunderbird e libreoffice e con tutti gli applicativi sche scrollano un testo una tragedia sembra di essere ritornati ai vecchi pc di una volta
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! DA QUALCHE MESE NON POSSO PIu' usare la mia internet key vodafone con usim della tre per usare internet, perchè mi chiede una password che non ho mai avuto...Questo è successo dopo un aggiornamento di sistema..
<qwarsu> Ma sei sicuro che il problema risiede in ubuntu e non si risolve aggiornando i driver?
<qwarsu> Zinedine, hai provato ad inserire la password del tuo account su ubuntu?
<qwarsu> dimitri, ad esempio con questi http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/installiamo-i-nuovi-driver-nvidia.html
<Zinedine> ho dato quella associata alla usim della tre, ma niente..
<qwarsu> Zinedine, intendo quella che hai impostato nel momento in cui hai installato il sistema operativo... Quella che usi per accedere al tuo account utente su Ubuntu... Quella che inserisci nel momento in cui installi un pacchetto
<Zinedine> Certo, dimenticavo... Ho provato, ma non succede niente lo stesso...Fno a due mesi fa andava tuttto bene e non mi veniva chiesta nessuna password..
<fabio> salve a tutti
<fabio> c'è nessuno che mi puo' dare una mano per un'istallazione su hd esterno?
<qwarsu> fabio, spiegati meglio
<fabio> vorrei installare ubuntu su un hd esterno al mio pc portatile e dopo aver lanciato il cd live e fatto partire l'installazione al momento di scegliere l'hd mi dice che non è possibile fare il boot e non mi va avanti. cosa devo fare?
<qwarsu> hai provato a dare un occhiata qui http://ilpico.it/wordpress/?p=1848
<Shin3> per ripristinare ff devo rinnominare la cartella fi mozzilla poi?
<fabio> adesso guardo
<Shin3> mi manca un passaggio che non ricordo
<fabio> nella guida che mi hai passato io alla schermata 5 dell'installazione di ubuntu 11.10 clicco su altro e poi mi fermo
<qwarsu> Il tuo problema specifico qual'è? Non ti fa selezionare l'hd esterno?
<Drizamanuber> ciao SaaMmY
<Zinedine> sto andando via, ci rsentiamo. Ciao
<fabio> no me lo seleziona poi mi chiede se creare il file di boot gli do il solito hd ma lui mi dice che non è possibile creare il file di boot correggere e riprovare. ma io non so cosa fare
<qwarsu> Ciao Zinedine
<Zinedine> Ciao, a presto e grazie cmq
<qwarsu> fabio, se invece provi a guardare questa http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/09/10/installare-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-su-disco-rimovibile/ che è riferita proprio alla 11.10 ?
<fabio> provo
<fabio> rebek
<fabio> riavvio e provo ad installare poi ti faccio sapere
<rebek94> Va bene, io sono qui!
<fabio> oki ciao a dopo
<barondem> buonasera
<cristian_c> ciao, è già un po' di tempo che sto utilizzando lm-sensors sul portatile per monitorare le temperature dei componenti hardware. Però risulta molto scomodo utilizzarlo spesso da terminale per tenere sott'occhio le temperature
<cristian_c> utilizzo lxde. C'è la possibilità di far funzionare un'applet sul pannello come negli altri DE?
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> ho masterizzato ubuntu 10.04 lts su dvd, il md5sum è giusto, sul portatile parte in boot la live, sul pc fisso non lo riconosce e fa boot da hd
<alecv> allora voglio provare a masterizzarlo su cd che impostazioni uso con k3b?
<cristian_c> alecv, quindi ancora non l'hai masterizzato?
<alecv> il dvd si
<alecv> siccome sul pc fisso non funge, voglio masterizzarlo su cd ed essere sicuro che non sbaglio impostazioni io
<alecv> uso ubuntu 11.10 x masterizzare e k3b come software
<cristian_c> alecv, semplice apri k3b e scegli l'opzione per masterizzare le iso
<cristian_c> *semplice:
<alecv> ho cliccato con il destro sull'iso e aperto con k3b, aspettato che creasse il md5sum, l'ho verificato ed è corretto, ho messo 10X come velocità (è la minima)
<alecv> writing mode è su automatico, tipo di iso è in automatico
<alecv> e data mode in automatico (ho lasciato tutto come era di default)
<alecv> cristian_c,  lo so che è semplice, ma il dvd non  parte da boot
<alecv> che ti devo dire? :D stessa procedura ma masterizzato a 4 x
<alecv> ovviamente quando masterizzo chiudo tutti i programmi aperti
<cristian_c> sto parlando del cd
<alecv> cristian_c,  si ho fatto cosi, ora chiudo la chat  e provo a masterizzare
<alecv> sperando che non buco anche l'ultimo cd
<alecv> buonaserata, a dopo se tutto va ok :D
<cristian_c> velocità bassa
<alecv> 10X è il minimo che mi da
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> per un cd mi sembra strano
<alecv> a quando dovrei masterizzare?
<alecv> c'è more come voce, ci clicco e mi apre una finestra dove scrivere io la velocità
<alecv> 2x ? 4X? 1x?
<cristian_c> metti a 4
<alecv> ok
<alecv> a dopo
<alecv> e grazie
<Nippon> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere se è possibile aprire delle porte sul router di fastweb
<Nippon> qualche consiglio? Grazie
<alecv> a 41% ha sputato il cd fuori
<cristian_c> alecv, problemi con il masterizzatore?
<alecv> no sempre masterizzato
<cristian_c> il report lo puoi postare?
<alecv> è cosi che ho instalato ubuntu qqui :D
<alecv> ehm ho chiuso, posso recuperarlo da qualche parte il report?
<cristian_c> forse fanno schifo i cd
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<cristian_c> -,-'
<alecv> verbatin
<alecv> i soliti
<alecv> ne ho uno riscrivibile
<alecv> è uguale?
<cristian_c> verbatim fa schifo per le iso a dir la verità
<alecv> i tdk li ha bruciati tutti....
<cristian_c> quello che hai bruciato era un normale cd r80?
<alecv> si
<Nippon> qualcuno sa come aprire le porte su modem fastweb? grazie
<cristian_c> alecv, hai guardato nella cartella nascosta di k3b nella home?
<alecv> !chat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Nippon> scusa, ho ubuntu e vorrei collegarlo in remoto, ma con il modem fastweb non so come aprirle
<cristian_c> hai cercato sul forum o sul wiki cok
<cristian_c> *come aprire le porte del router
<cristian_c> ?
<Nippon> sucsatemi, posso almeno sapere come si fa a conoscere il nome dell'host del mio pc con ubuntu? Grazie
<alecv> se googli ne trovi a bizzeffe di guide, devi aprire le porte del router collegandoti all'indirizzo del router (solitamente 192.168.1.1) e cercare la pagina dedicata al port forwading (o scritto simile)
<Nippon> si, ma è un modem router fastweb
<Nippon> questo lo so già, vale per gli altri modem ma quello di fastweb è particolare
<Nippon> con questo indirizzo non mi fa collegare
<cristian_c> Nippon, scusami ma c'è uno strumento preinstallato nel sistema per la connessione remota, di cui non mi ricordo il nome
<alecv> cmq cristian_c  a 4X mi diceva errore velocità minima, può essere che il masterizzatore non supporti velocità minori?
<Nippon> vino
<alecv> network manager
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nippon, il problema di fastweb è l'ip fisso
<Nippon> ma non è necessario aprire le porte?
<Nippon> non è possibile natrare nle modem
<alecv> x collegare due pc in rete no, x usare emule o altri programmi si
<alecv> ah ma tu chiedevi da remoto pardon
<Nippon> ok, perchè ho trovato una guida dove mi viene detto che bisogna aprire delle porte
<alecv> Nippon,  non starti ad ammazzarti, scarica team viewer e fa tutto lui
<cristian_c> Nippon, dipende se nell'offerta fasweb ti hanno dato anche un ip fisso
<Nippon> in remoto, uno in giappone e l'altro in italia
<Nippon> scusate, adesso devo andare. Posso disturbarvi dopo?
<cristian_c> *fastweb
<alecv> team viewer lo hai provato?
<alecv> lo scarichi sui pc, ti copi gli id e pass e li comandi a distanza (anche da broswer)
<cristian_c> alecv, ti avevo fatto una domanda e non hai risposto
<alecv> io lo uso da cllulare da win da linux e con diversi modem r provider
<alecv> ci guardo cristian_c  l'ho vista ora
<alecv> mi ero distratto dalla domanda di Nippon
<cristian_c> 19:52:12 <cristian_c> alecv, hai guardato nella cartella nascosta di k3b nella home?
<alecv> non c'è una cartella .k3b
<alecv> ma una .kde
<cristian_c> uhm, guarda
<alecv> trovsts uns csrtella app/k3b c'è un log lo sto aprendo
<cristian_c> uhm
<alecv> si è aggiornato con la nuova masterizzazione
<alecv> l'ho masterizzato a 10X non si era bruciato, credo che non ha proprio scritto i dati
<alecv> gli dava fastiodio il 4X
<alecv> mmm ha finito di masterizzare, cristian_c  lo provo, vediamo un po che è successo
<cristian_c> beh, con auto avevi provato?
<alecv> ahhh no l'ho cambiato il cd x questo mi diceva vuoto :D
<cristian_c> ?
<alecv> no ho provato con 10X
<alecv> ok il cd live è partito
<alecv> cristian_c,  riepilogo la mia confuzione. Ho trovato il log, che però si è aggiornato xchè nel frntempo che parlavamo ho masterizzato un nuovo cd, ho lasciato tutto come appariva solo che al posto di dare 4X ho dato 10X come velocità, ha completato la masterizzazione con buffer e cache al 100%
<alecv> ora ho infilato il cd nel pc fisso e si è avviato da boot
<alecv> quindi installo la live e tolgo lubuntu 11.04 che con gli aggiornamenti non andava +
<cristian_c> chissà che avevi fatto Xd
<alecv> cristian_c,  installato lubuntu 11.04 lasciato il pc acceso c due giorni senza rtoccarlo
<alecv> e poi installto gli aggiornamenti
<alecv> dopo di che è impazzito
<Nippon> eccomi
<Smoth> spero siate contenti
<Smoth> ora che siete riusciti ad integrare unity come si deve
<cristian_c> alecv, evidementemente dovevi spegnerlo Xd
<Smoth> qualcuno conosce il nome di un interfaccia grafica per anziani?
<Nippon> come funziona team viewr?
<Nippon> è più facile di UVNC che ho installato su windows Xp
<Devidino> Smoth:  puoi essere più preciso gentilmente? cerchi qualcosa di pulito?
<Devidino> Nippon:  lo hai installato soddisfacendo tutte le dipendenze?
<Smoth> ricordo di avere letto quacosa in proposito su hackerjournal
<Smoth> deve andare bene per mia nonna
<Devidino> Smoth: un interfaccia grafica per il sistema operativo? Ubuntu=
<Devidino> ?*
<Nippon> ancora no
<alecv> eco si è spento
<alecv> da solo
<alecv> io vado
<Nippon> su Ubuntu c'è Vino
<cristian_c> Smoth, lol
<Nippon> mentre su windows Xp ho installato UVNC. Dici che è meglio installare  team viewer?
<Devidino> Nippon:  ma perchè esiste la versione per linux scarica e installa il deb con le relative dipendenze
<Devidino> Nippon:  teamwiwer è molto più intuitivo ed ha praticamente 0 configurazioni
<Nippon> quindi mi consigli che è meglio installare team viewer sia sul pc con windows Xp e sia sul pc con Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Nippon, ecco come si chiamava il took, vnc
<cristian_c> *tool
<Devidino> Nippon:  dipende da cosa devi fare,
<Nippon> si ma Devidino mi sta consigliando di installare team viewer
<Devidino> Nippon:  cosa devi fare con il software?
<Nippon> devo collegare due pc, dal giappone con quello di casa
<Smoth> Devidino, stai parlando di controllo di desktop remoto
<Smoth> a me serve un windows manager progettato per gli anziani :O
<Nippon> devo fare tutto, copiare, modificare file e accenderlo tramite internet
<Devidino> Smoth:  io stavo parlando con Nippon di desktop remoto
<Devidino> :D
<Devidino> Smoth:  dal forum ufficiale : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=414714.0
<Nippon> cosa sarebbe meglio fare?
<Devidino> Nippon:  mai pensato di usare un openssh?
<Nippon> parli di remoto di due pc collegati in remoto?
<Devidino> Nippon:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh vedi se fa al caso tuo
<Nippon> ho già letto qualcosa
<Nippon> infatti ho già installato UltraVNC sul pc con Xp e vorrei collegarlo a quello di casa con Ubuntu
<Nippon> scusami, potresti dirmi quale è il comando per sapere l'host del pc con Ubuntu? grazie
<cristian_c> uhm
<Nippon> bella domanda eh? :-)
<Smoth> utente@host ?
<Smoth> tiro ad indovinare
<Devidino> Smoth: hai trovato quello che cercavi in quel topic?
<filo1234> se usi teamviewer non ti serve sapere l'host nè l'ip
<cristian_c> Nippon, in quale direzione? Dal giappone a qui, o da qui al giappone?
<Smoth> eh purtroppo mettere i miei venerabili nonni nelle mani del software freeware mi sembra peggio dell'abbandonarli all'ospizzio
<Nippon> adesso sto usando il mio, quello di casa
<Nippon> con ubuntu
<Devidino> Nippon: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/internet/it/networking-changecompname.html
<filo1234> con ssh o vnc devi aprire le porte sul router e fare il nat
<cristian_c> Smoth, crea un utente senza privilegi
<cristian_c> filo1234, se non sbasglio lui ha fastweb
<cristian_c> *sbaglio
<filo1234> non so se fastweb faccia aprire le porte
<filo1234> comunque non ho capito ancora il problema, con teamviewer non serve nulla
<Devidino> filo1234:  ma lui vuole gestirlo in remoto completamente io credo che ssh sia più indicato di TM dato che Tm è pensato per supporto in assistenza remota come helpdesk
<cristian_c> filo1234, deve collegarsi in giappone via remoto, o forse il contrario
<filo1234> eh ma non cambia la solfa....
<filo1234> se non gli aprono le porte sul router puppa
<Devidino> TM non ne ha bisogno credo..
<filo1234> appunto
<filo1234> ho detto che serve se vuole usare vnc o ssh
<Devidino> filo1234:  si si ora ti seguo Nippon stiamo parlando di te hai capito il discorso con vnc o ssh dice filo1234 se dall'altra parte non ti "autorizzano" cioè non ti aprono le porte non potrai connetterti quindi in caso ciò non sia possibile devi per forza usare TeamWiwer
<cristian_c> io credo sia sempre per la solita storia dell'ip fisso
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> con fastweb non ti danno un ip fisso per la connessione
<filo1234> non c'entra nulla lip fisso
<filo1234> veramente prorpio con fastweb in pratica ce l'hai come se fosse fisso perchè hai sempre quello
<filo1234> il problema è che con fastweb il lo stesso ip ce l'hanno tutti quelli della stessa dslam
<Smoth> perché ubuntu fà rumore quando tabbo su gnome terminal?
<filo1234> perchè è il beep di gnome terminal
<Devidino> Vado a studiare un po:) buona serata a tutti
<filo1234> ma comunque se lui ( che ha fastweb ) fa da client non serve fare nulla
<filo1234> sono gli occhi a mandorla che devono aprire le porte
<zappo_> ciao a tutti qualcuno conosce come configurare il desktop remoto?
<cristian_c> anche tu?
<degli> è facile
<degli> dipende che cosa intendi per dekstop remoto
<degli> io per esempio uso xrdp per fare la multiu utenza
<degli> multi utenza
<zappo_> degli, intendo il desktop che c'è gia in ubuntu 11/04 ho due pc e vorrei controllarne uno via remoto ma non capisco come si fa
<cristian_c> mi pare che con vnc sia facile, è già installato
<degli> zappo_: ma da ubuntu verso il pc remoto?
<zappo_> degli, io ho due pc con installato ubuntu 11/04 su tutti e due
<zappo_> degli,  inanzitutto quale programma devo usare?
<degli> zappo_: non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<zappo_> degli, scusa non l'ho capita!io vorrei controllare uno dei due pc via remoto graficamente non con il terminale perche non lo sò usare
<degli> installa
<degli> xrdp
<degli> http://www.xrdp.org/
<zappo_> degli, ok comincio con installare xrdp su tutti e due i pc grazie poi se ci sei ancora spero mi darai ancora qualche informazione
<Smoth> ciao a tutti, vi domando un minuto di attenzione. Ho scritto una applicazione per risolvere il gioco delle 8 regine. Durante i test sembra che il programma non funzioni su ubuntu 11
<Smoth> il programma è su http://sprunge.us/ULfJ
<Smoth> le dipendenze del programma sono python-gobject python-cairo
<filo1234> !chat | Smoth
<ubot-it> Smoth: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Smoth> ah
<Smoth> kthx
<zappo_> degli, in ubuntu software center ho trovato rdp va bene?
<degli> per collegarti ad un'altro si, puoi usare anche quello che c'è di serie
<degli> che si chiama aspè, non ricordo
<degli> lo trovi di seir per collegarti
<degli> invece per farsi che la macchina sia predisposta al collegamento io uso xrdp cme ti ho detto
<Roser> CIAO A TUTTI
<Roser> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<Roser> qualcuno disponibile?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Roser> sono nuovo di ubuntu, stavo cercando di scaricare tweak tool, ma non me lo scarica
<K99Brain> tweak tool?
<Roser> mi da errore: le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<Roser> si per modificare i font di ubuntu
<Roser> ho dei caratteri ciclopici
<K99Brain> Roser, se intendi gnome-tweak-tool è nei repo
<K99Brain> Roser, installalo con ubuntu software center
<Roser> faccio la ricerca per gnome tweak tool
<Roser> e lo installo da li?
<K99Brain> si
<Roser> lho fatto, mi da questo errore
<Roser> Questo problema potrebbe essere causato dalla mancanza o dalla possibilità di non installare pacchetti software aggiuntivi. Potrebbe inoltre esserci un conflitto tra pacchetti software che non possono essere installati nello stesso momento.
<Roser> non capisco come mai
<K99Brain> Roser, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> !paste | Roser
<ubot-it> Roser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Roser> ??
<Roser> potresti essere piu chiaro non ho capito che devo fare
<K99Brain> Roser, dai quel comando in terminale e pastami l'output su pastebin
<Roser> dove trovo terminale
<Roser> ?
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> dash --> cerca terminale
<Roser> ok mi chiede la password,  provo a digitarla ma nn scrive
<K99Brain> Roser, fidati, la sta scrivendo
<K99Brain> Roser, è una misura di sicurezza contro la sorellina che ti sta spiando alle tue spalle
<Roser> grande ok!
<Roser> che dati devo fornirti
<Roser> ?
<K99Brain> tutto
<K99Brain> Roser, ma non qui
<K99Brain> Roser, su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste\
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste\\'
<K99Brain> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt2> K99Brain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Roser> clicco sul link http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<K99Brain> si
<Roser> non mi fa fare control c
<Roser> come faccio a copiare il  contenuto del terminale?
<Smoth> selezioni, destro > copia
<Roser> nn lo fa
<K99Brain> Roser, selezioni e basta ... poi per incollare puoi usare il tasto centrale del mouse
<Roser> ma non mi da nessuna opzione se clicco con il desto o con il centrale
<K99Brain> non deve dare opzioni
<K99Brain> in linux se selezioni già è una tipo di copia e per incollar basta il centrale
<K99Brain> vabbè
<K99Brain> fai così
<Roser> risprovo porta pazienza
<K99Brain> Roser, sudo apt-get update >> risultato.txt
<K99Brain> Roser, poi quando finisce: gedit risultato.txt
<Smoth> uhm
<Smoth> apt-get install git
<K99Brain> git???
<Smoth> E: impossibile scaricare la robba
<K99Brain> e che c'entra??
<Smoth> 403 forbidden
<Smoth> metto le dita nel tostapane?
<K99Brain> ah, lol
<K99Brain> Smoth, ti stavo confondendo con Roser
<Smoth> oh nom
<K99Brain> Smoth, dai l'update anche tu
<Smoth> fatto
<Smoth> uguale
<K99Brain> errori?
<Smoth> not
<K99Brain> Smoth, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Roser> con quel comando non mi fa nulla
<Smoth> K99Brain, è tutto come prima
<K99Brain> Roser, perchè hai rediretto l'output in un file
<K99Brain> Roser, adesso apri quel file
<Roser> dove lo ha salvato?
<K99Brain> [22:32:56] <K99Brain> Roser, poi quando finisce: gedit risultato.txt
<K99Brain> Smoth, tutto come prima in senso? errori o no?
<Smoth> K99Brain, il solito errore, 403 forbidden
<Smoth> E: impossibile recuperare http://it.archivie....
<K99Brain> Smoth, hm.... prova a cambiare server
<Smoth> seh
<K99Brain> Smoth, anche a me oggi ha dato qualche problema
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> controllo una cosa
<K99Brain> Smoth, infatti
<K99Brain> cacchio
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> lo fa anche a me
<Smoth> vado di software center? :D
<FloodBotIt2> K99Brain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> inutile
<Roser> ci soo riuscito K99Brain
<K99Brain> Smoth, bisogna cambiare server
<Roser> lo messo su pastebin
<K99Brain> Roser, bene, adesso usa pastebin
<Smoth> ok mo me arrangio
<Roser> l'ho gia messo su pastebin
<K99Brain> Smoth, sorgenti software
<K99Brain> Smoth, faccio anche io, che anche a me non va oggi
<K99Brain> Roser, metti qui il link
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762101/
<K99Brain> Roser, ok, questo è apposto
<Roser> ok che altro devo fare
<Roser> ?
<K99Brain> Roser, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<K99Brain> Roser, però pare che oggi ci sia anche un problema coi repo
<zappo_> degli, ho installato gnome rdp come lo configuro?
<alecv> buonasera
<K99Brain> Roser, spetta un attimo
<Roser> ok aspetto a dare il comando che mi hai dato
<alecv> addio ubuntu
<alecv> si è bloccato al 41% dicendo che o è il cd o un disco vecchio
 * alecv prende il pc e lo fa volare dall'ultimo piano...
<Smoth> vediamo se il server più performante è anche quello che funziona meglio
<Roser> aspetto tue istruzioni brain
<K99Brain> Roser, si si aspetta
<degli> zappo_: xrdp ?
<degli> o rdp?
<K99Brain> Smoth, il server svizzero sembra che vada
<zappo_> degli, rdp
<K99Brain> Roser, bisogna cambiare i server dei repo che quelli italiani oggi non vanno
<K99Brain> Roser, apri dash
<Roser> ok
<K99Brain> Roser, cerca sorgenti software
<Roser> si
<degli> zappo_: rdp non si configura, si sette l'host remoto e basta
<K99Brain> Roser, metti quelli che ti pare, gli svizzeri vanno... ma credo che anche quelli francesi o tedeschi vanno bene
<Roser> sto testando gli svizzeri
<Roser> poi che comando metto nel terminale?
<Smoth> ma gli italiani sono tutti rotti?
<K99Brain> Roser, ridai il sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> Smoth, sembra di si
<K99Brain> pure i garr non vanno
<Smoth> sarà cosi
<K99Brain> non ho provato fastbull
<Roser> comando dato ora?
<K99Brain> Roser, fatto l'update?
<K99Brain> ok
<Roser> si
<K99Brain> Roser, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Roser> sta terminando l'update un istante
<K99Brain> si si con calma
<Roser> mi dice impossibile trovare gnome tweak tool
<K99Brain> hm
<Roser> :\
<K99Brain> Roser, hai scritto bene il nome del pacchetto?
<K99Brain> Roser, hai fatto copia incolla?
<Roser> no lo scritto io
<K99Brain> ricontrolla il nome
<K99Brain> gnome-tweak-tool
<Roser> e scritto correttamente
<Roser> ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto gnome tweak tool
<K99Brain> Roser, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Roser> l'ultima
<Roser> l'ho scaricata ieri
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> Roser, fai vedere su pastebin esattamente l'errore
<K99Brain> Roser, e semrpe su pastebin mettimi pure lsb_release -a
<Roser> hai facebook?facciamo prima a parlare :)
<zappo_> degli, cosa è host remoto? e dove si mette?
<Roser> altrimenti paste bin ecc è un casino per me all'inizio
<K99Brain> Roser, devi sono fare copia incolla :/
<degli> zappo_: ti conviene leggerti un'attimino come funziona almeno rdp!
<zappo_> degli, certo vorrei ma nel software che ho scaricato non c'è la guida
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762132/
<Roser> devo digitare nel terminale lsb_release -a?
<K99Brain> Roser, si
<Roser> comando non trovato mi dice
<degli> zappo_: rdp si usa cone l'ip della macchina dove devi colledarti
<degli> zappo_: cosi si usa
<K99Brain> Roser, lsb_release -a
<K99Brain> Roser, controlla bene
<Roser> ok perdonami http://paste.ubuntu.com/762135/
<zappo_> degli, ok grazie
<K99Brain> Roser, ok
<K99Brain> Roser, il server per i repo lo hai cambiato si?
<K99Brain> Roser, quali hai messo?
<Roser> ne ho messo uno svizzero
<K99Brain> Roser, ok
<K99Brain> Roser, rifai sudo apt-get update
<Roser> ma non capisco come mai nn vada
<K99Brain> Roser, e poi fammi rivere su pastebin cosa esce
<Roser> ok
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762142/
<K99Brain> Roser, hai messo un server tedesco mi pra
<K99Brain> pare
<Roser> tedesco??
<Roser> ma se l'ho scelto tra gli svizzeri
<K99Brain> http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net
<K99Brain> boh
<Roser> cmq nn funziona quel server a quanto pare
<Roser> hai un server cerrto che funzioni?
<K99Brain> Roser, quello svizzero pare che vada... mirror.switch.ch
<Roser> se clicco su svizzera non mi da l'elenco sotto dei server
<K99Brain> Roser, cerca quello, è quello che ho appena messo io
<Roser> ok me lo ha preso
<Roser> ora?
<K99Brain> rifai l'update
<K99Brain> sudo apt-get update
<Roser> sta aggiornando
<K99Brain> Roser, nell'update dovresti vedere della roba tipo
<K99Brain> Roser, Trovato http://mirror.switch.ch oneiric/main Sources
<K99Brain> e simili
<Roser> ci sono
<Roser> si
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> Roser, riprova sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Roser> riprovo
<Roser> mi dice che ci sono pacchetti danneggiati o bloccati
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> fai vedere
<Roser> si aspe
<K99Brain> (sempre su pastebin)
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762157/
<K99Brain> Roser, dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<Roser> ftto
<Roser> nn succede nulla
<K99Brain> fai vedere
<K99Brain> nulla???
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> Roser, ma hai ubuntu oppure ... kubuntu? xubuntu? lubuntu?
<Roser> ubuntu
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> Roser, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<Roser> l'ho scaricato da qui
<Roser> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<K99Brain> Roser, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Roser> 64-bit
<Roser> stesso errore di prima con l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato
<K99Brain> Roser, mah, non capisco
<K99Brain> Roser, il pacchetto gnome-shell dovresti averlo
<Roser> potrebbe essere che nn ce l'abbia
<K99Brain> qualcosa non torna
<Roser> e lo devo scaricare
<K99Brain> no no, dovrebbe esserci
<zappo_> come faccio a conoscere il mio ip pubblico su ubuntu 11/04?
<K99Brain> !ip | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<zappo_> K99Brain, grazie
<Roser> nn capisco
<Roser> perche nn vada
<K99Brain> neanche io
<K99Brain> hm
<Roser> nn basta in teoria scaricarlo da ubuntu software manager?
<Roser> ho tutte le volte devo fare questi comandi nel terminale?
<K99Brain> Roser, in teoria dal ubuntu software center è la stessa cosa
<K99Brain> Roser, dal terminale però vedi anche che errori ci sono, quello è il vantaggio
<Roser> capito
<Roser> quindi nn si installa
<Roser> tweak tool
<K99Brain> eh
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> bph
<K99Brain> Roser, prova da ubuntu sofstware center
<K99Brain> ma .... dubito
<Roser> mi da lo stesso errire del terminale
<K99Brain> qualcosa non torna
<K99Brain> Roser, senti ... è tardi... sto per staccare
<K99Brain> casomai riproviamo domani, ok?
<K99Brain> bye
<Roser> ok grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-07
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, esiste una lista di tutte le chat di freenode?
<ugone> Drizamanuber, se stai usandi xchat la trovi in server/list of channel
<Drizamanuber> ugone: grazie, ma dove trovo 'server/list of channel'? devo digitarlo in google?
<BetaBrain> Drizamanuber, /list
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<Drizamanuber> BetaBrain: grazie
<Drizamanuber>  /list
<enzotib> Drizamanuber: su freenode puoi anche interrogare il servizio alist
<glpiana> ola
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<Odo> Giorno
<mistya> ave
<mistya> Il supporto per le schede video Intel in Ubuntu 11.10 è limitato e potrebbero esserci dei problemi dopo l'avanzamento. Continuare?
<mistya> e cioè? limitato quando?
<filo1234> se non provi non lo puoi sapere
<mistya> mmm... ma c'è il rischio che non si avvii proprio?
<filo1234> mistya: non so dirtelo
<mistya> uhm
<filo1234> non è ho idea
<filo1234> ne
<mistya> allora lascio stare :(
<filo1234> che non si avvii non credo
<filo1234> quello è il messaggio che ti da?
<filo1234> non ci sono dettagli?
<mistya> no
<mistya> solo quello e poi Si o N
<filo1234> utile
<filo1234> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<filo1234> dai uno sguardo nell'elenco delle schede supportate
<filo1234> e vedi un po', s ehai installato i deriver proprietari magari ti avvisa per quello
<mistya> no, niente proprietari
<mistya> comunque si, è tra le supportat
<mistya> addirittura per i 3d
<mistya> ma a me unity 3D nn v
<mistya> non va*
<rozzilla_> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla_> ho un problema con trasmission, dopo 1-2 minuti che è in funzione si blocca e risulta impossibile utilizzarlo
<rozzilla_> a cosa può essere dovuto secondo voi?
<AkiLLeR> ciao
<nicotano> buongiorno
<AkiLLeR> posso chiedere un'info a qualcuno che sia un pò più esperto di me a proposito dell'argomento ?
<ugone> AkiLLeR fa la domanda se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<AkiLLeR> come faccio a portare tutti i dati( documenti vari, film, foto ecc...) che ho su windows qua in ubuntu?
<nicotano> AkiLLeR,  se sono archiviati su una partizione puoi montarla nel file system di ubuntu
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<Matt_91> volevo poter inviare e ricevere fax con ubuntu, ma non riesco a farlo ne sul portatile ne sul fisso(ora sto provando sul fisso) ho installato e-fax, ma non so qual'è il disopositivo da mettere(/dev/modem non c'è)
<filo1234> Matt_91: dov'è collegato il modem?
<filo1234> è andato a cercarlo
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> Matt_91: devi guardare dietro il pc, non cercarlo per la casa
<Matt_91> filo1234: no :) sto facendo la polenta, devo seguire anche lei :D
<Matt_91> filo1234: il modem è collegato al filo del telefono e alla scheda madre :)
<filo1234> -.- cioè è interno?
<Matt_91> filo1234: si negli slot è
<Matt_91> e fisso il pc
<filo1234> pci quindi?
<filo1234> hai anche un porta com esterna?
<Matt_91> si filo1234  pci
<filo1234> comunque prova con /dev/ttyS0 o /dev/ttyS1
<Matt_91> filo1234:  ho anche installato i suoi driver
<Matt_91> filo1234: ora provo
<filo1234> si m ail modem funziona comunque?
<filo1234> ed è un modem/fax?
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762586/
<Matt_91> filo1234: da windows funziona tutto con windows fax :)
<Matt_91> filo1234: ora volevo cancellare la parizione windows, ma se non ho il fax funzionante mi tocca tenermi il dual boot sul fisso
<filo1234> si ma io ti ho chiesto se funziona come modem su linux
<filo1234> non se funziona nel senso che sia rotto
<filo1234> o no
<Matt_91> filo1234: che ne so se funziona
<Matt_91> (su linux)
<Matt_91> filo1234: non so nemmeno come si chiama il device
<filo1234> lspci
<filo1234> ls /dev/tty*
<Matt_91> approposito filo1234  qui sul fisso mi sono dimenticato di dirti che ho lubuntu, ma comunque ho lo stesso problema sul portatile con ubuntu, quindi credo che non cambi nulla
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762589/
<filo1234> Matt_91: installa wvdial un attimo
<Matt_91> filo1234: c'è lo già
<Matt_91> *l'ho
<filo1234> sudo wvdial cosa ti da?
<Matt_91> ma da tre righe uguali: --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<filo1234> Matt_91: nono lo caga proprio mi sa...che driver hai installato?
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats?DriverId=R155004
<Matt_91> filo1234: in riferimento a questa guida: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=110077.0
<filo1234> Matt_91: dmesg | tail -n 50
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762592/
<filo1234> uhm poco dmesg | tail 100
<filo1234> uhm poco dmesg | tail -n 100
<filo1234> pure lsmod
<filo1234> intanto prova a mettergli /dev/ttySHSF0
<filo1234> che se va ci evitiamo altre cose
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762601/
<Matt_91> ora provo
<Matt_91> efax-0.9a: 12:35:38 Error: can't open serial port /dev/ttySHSF0: File o directory non esistente
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762603/
<Matt_91> filo favo a pranzo, a dopo, intanto grazie
<filo1234> io installerei slmodem
<filo1234> i driver*
<Matt_91> filo1234: installo allora
<filo1234> Matt_91: spe hai un dell?
<Matt_91> filo1234: è un pc assemblato da me e mio padre
<Matt_91> filo1234: comunque installato
<filo1234> riprova sudo wvdial
<Matt_91> filo1234: uguale a prima
<Matt_91> filo1234: ma non bisognerebbe configurarl wvdial.conf ?
<filo1234> no
<Matt_91> (io non l'ho toccato)
<Matt_91> filo1234: ok
<filo1234> lo fa lui ma se non trova il modem non fa nulla
<Matt_91> filo1234: riavvio?
<filo1234> si prova ma non credo cambi
<Matt_91> riavvio
<Matt_91> filo1234: sudo wvdial non cambia nulla, sempre uguale
<Matt_91> vado amangiare
<filo1234> Matt_91: quando torni proviamo una cosa
<filo1234> Matt_91: intanto wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/hsfmodem_7.80.02.06full_i386.deb
<filo1234> sudo dpkg -i hsfmodem_7.80.02.06full_i386.deb
<filo1234> e dimmi cosa da
<filo1234> oh matt cacchio lol devi dare sudo wvdialconf non sudo wvdial
<filo1234> Matt_91:
<filo1234> Matt_91: prima di installare il deb dai sudo wvdialconf
<Matt_91> filo1234: rieccoli :)
<Matt_91> filo1234: il pacchetto sopracitato ti ho detto prima che lo ho già installto
<Matt_91> se do sudo wvdialconf Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program? Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<Nippon> ciao a tutti
<Nippon> ciao cristian_C
<Nippon> sono qui ancora alle prese per collegare i due pc remoti
<forklift> ciao a tt
<forklift> una domanda
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762650/
<forklift> con oniric su laptop chiudendo sessione ci si rtirova su gdm? e quindi spegere da li, ma vorrei spengere direttamente dalla sessione, come faccio?
<filo1234> Matt_91: uhm
<Matt_91> filo1234: certo che sto linux, ogni volta che devo installargli qualcosa è un impresa :D
<filo1234> he ma se hai un modem bastardo
<Matt_91> forklift: arresta devi premere
<Nippon> qualcunno può aiutarmi per sapere come collegare due pc in remoto tramite internet? grazie
<filo1234> Nippon: mi pare di avertelo gia spiegato ieri
<Nippon> come faccio a sapere il nome (host) del pc con ubuntu? c'è un comando?
<filo1234> Nippon: se non hai l apossibilità di aprire le porte sul router remoto usa teamviewr
<filo1234> teamviewer
<Nippon> scuami, ma ieri non ho potuto leggere,ti dispiace farmelo sapere? grazie
<Matt_91> filo1234: ma va, due settimane per llo scanneri ci misi, tre mesi per il modem wifi, anni per le impronte digitali e i modem a 56k ancora non ci riesco
<Nippon> ma con teamviewr posso agire sul pc?
<filo1234> Matt_91: io uso modem/fax esterni e vanno senza fare nulla
<Nippon> come se fossi davanti?
<filo1234> Nippon: ovvio
<Matt_91> filo1234: io 2 su due non vanno
<filo1234> altrimenti che desktop remoto sarebbe
<Nippon> quindi devo installare teamvewr sia nel pc con ubuntu e anche sul pc con XP?
<filo1234> Matt_91: si m atu sei puire un po' sfigato però
<Nippon> giusto?
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> si
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Matt_91> filo1234: -.-"
<Nippon> il si è rivolto a me?
<Matt_91> si Nippon
<filo1234> Nippon: si
<Nippon> ok, grazie :-)
<Matt_91> xD
<Nippon> scusate ancore per il disturbo
<Nippon> speriamo che funge
<forklift> Matt_91, arresta non esiste
<forklift> cambia utente, termina sessione, sospendi
<forklift> ecco le voci nel menu
<Matt_91> forklift: si vede che è pulito, innocente e quindi non va arrestato xD
<filo1234> Matt_91: vuoi il chipset di quelli che uso io?
<Nippon> ci sono diverse versioni. Devo installare questa su ubuntu Red Hat, Fedora, Mandriva (32/64-Bit)?
<Matt_91> filo1234: e  che me ne faccio?
<filo1234> te lo compri!
<Nippon> io ho ubuntu 11.10
<bobbybong> Nippon, c'è una versione una che scompatti l'archivio e la lanci di li
<Nippon> qual'è? la conosci?
<filo1234> Nippon: scusa hai Ubuntu?
<Nippon> si
<Matt_91> filo1234: non vado di certo a comprarmi un modem se ne ho già due funzionanti. piuttosto, visto che all'univeristà ho le licenze gratuite di quasi tutto lo store microsoft mi ci installo il loro software e sul fisso tiro via ubuntu
<filo1234> Nippon: allora Debian, Ubuntu (32-Bit)
<Nippon> sono versioni gratuite vero?
<massimo18> -.-
<bobbybong> 	io uso questa non ti installa wine è dentro file eseguibili, non è richiesta alcuna installazione)
<bobbybong> tar.gz Nippon
<Matt_91> poi filo1234 non capisco perchè a me non dovrebbero funzionare sti modem visto che su internet alla gente i miei stessi modem vanno... pff
<filo1234> Matt_91: e non lo so ma io ho solo visto post per vecchie versionui però
<massimo18> Matt_91, magari non è colpa dei modem
<filo1234> Nippon: scarica il deb e installlo con doppio clic
<Matt_91> filo1234: è magari sti rimba di ubuntu avranno irato via qualche pacchetto, o nel kernel addirittura :(
<filo1234> secondo me il fatto che sia pci rompe
<Nippon> ok, lo sta già facendo ;-)
<Nippon> poi bisogna configuralo?
<Matt_91> massimo18: certo che non è colpa dei modem, su windows funzionano perfettamente
<Nippon> è il teamviewer6
<Matt_91> massimo18: o sono io scemo o è colpa del sistema operativo :)
<massimo18> Matt_91, usa windows
<bobbybong> Nippon, è riuscito ad usarlo una mia amica che non capisce niente
<filo1234> Matt_91: installa setserial
<Matt_91> massimo18: è quello che faccio infatti, cosa dovrei fare altrimanti?
<Matt_91> filo1234: ok, installo :D
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<forklift> che modem hai?
<Matt_91> filo1234: gia installato era
<filo1234> Matt_91: hai lanciato l'autoconfig?
<Matt_91> filo1234: .... credo di no
<filo1234> prova
<Nippon> adesso si è aperta uan finestra http://imagebin.org/187415
<room26> per curiosità:  http://www.ciaoamigos.it/videochat <--Funziona a voi?
<filo1234> sudo setserial autoconfig
<Nippon> forse io sono peggio della tua amica
<Nippon> :-)
<filo1234> Nippon: l'hai installato sul pc remoto anche?
<Nippon> lo devo installare su windows
<filo1234> Nippon: e poi forse l'amica di Matt_91 leggeva più di te
<Nippon> faccio questa operazione e poi vi disturbo ;-)
<filo1234> allora installalo altrimenti non so dove voglia collegarti
<Matt_91> filo1234: che amicha? :)
<Matt_91> filo1234: non è questo vero il comando? setserial autoconfig
<Nippon> ok, grazie, proverò a legger
<forklift> o risolto per lo spengiomento, grazie comunque
<forklift> anche per vedere la RAI in diretta tutto ok
<Matt_91> filo1234: da man dovrei mettere coma parametro autoconfig... , ma... sono lunico che trova i man un po contorti? xD
<Matt_91> filo1234: help me :)
<filo1234> Matt_91: no ma in realtà non ci serve a nulla dato che comunque non conosciamo l aporta che usa quel coso pci :-/
<filo1234> infatti dovresti dargli com eparametro il device, che non conosciamo
<filo1234> o meglio che secondo me non è configurato e non funzia
<Matt_91> filo1234: detto ciò? ma non è che magari è ttyS0 o ttyS1 ?
<Matt_91> filo1234: in riferimento a http://paste.ubuntu.com/762650/
<filo1234> Matt_91:  ma l'installazione del pacchetto ti ha dato errori?
<filo1234> Matt_91: te l'ho fatto provare prima
<filo1234> hai detto che non andava
<Matt_91> filo1234: di quello che volermi rare reinstallare a dire il vero mi ha detto che non trovava limmagine del kerner e mi ha slambrotato su vuoi utilizzare questaltro modo? io gli ho detto si
<massimo18> O_O
<Matt_91> massimo18: vai in chat e muto :D
<Matt_91> non si può vedere i log delle installlazioni?
<massimo18> Matt_91, modera i termini per cortesia
<filo1234> Matt_91: allora  ricapitoliamo fammi vedere che errore ti da l'installazione del pacchetto che ti ho dato io
<Matt_91> massimo18: si scerza :)
<Matt_91> filo1234: ci sono dei log delle installazioni?
<Matt_91> se no rimuovo e reinstallo
<Matt_91> ok, rimuovo e reinstallo :D
<forklift> Matt_91, lspci -v
<filo1234> Matt_91: no prova sudo hsfconfig
<filo1234> dovrebbe ridarti la configurazione
<Matt_91> filo1234: esatto :) ti pasto
<Matt_91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762670/
<filo1234> si m ahai risposto?
<Matt_91> certo filo1234 do invio giusto?
<filo1234> Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> [/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/build]
<Matt_91> filo1234: la mia risposta sarebbe (ca*** ne so io xD )
<filo1234> Matt_91: ma, alla prima domanda tu hai dato invio?
<Matt_91> si ti posto la seconda ora
<filo1234> madu oh ma leggere no?
<filo1234> uff
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762671/
<nicotano> salve
<filo1234> Matt_91: rilancialo
<filo1234> e leggi ccosa ti dice
<Matt_91> filo1234: si che leggo, cosa ti fa pensare il contrario scusa?
<Matt_91> da capo?
<filo1234> che ne so cosa hai fatto, nella prima domanda ti chiede se vuoi manetere quel percorso
<filo1234> Would you like to use the replacement HDA modules? [no]
<filo1234> Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<filo1234> [/lib/modules/2.6.32-35-generic/build]
<filo1234> invio
<Matt_91> filo1234: aspetta Would you like to use the replacement HDA modules? è la seconda
<Matt_91> prima c'è Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<filo1234> Warning: existing driver modules found under: /lib/modules/2.6.32-35-generic/
<filo1234> Would you like to keep using them? [no]
<filo1234> eh quest aè l aprima appunto
<Matt_91> filo1234: a bene alla prima do invio allora come avevo fatto
<Matt_91> filo1234: scusa ma non ci sto capendo nulla -.-"
<Matt_91> filo1234: riparto da capo
<Matt_91> filo1234:  alla prima do invio
<Matt_91> filo1234:  alla seconda: However, proper /boot/config-3.0.0-13-generic was found. Would you like to try using it (in a temporary kernel tree)? [yes]   pure?
<forklift> ss
<filo1234> dai invio
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762675/ ora mi dice che dovrei dare il make menuconfig
<Matt_91> filo1234: lo do?
<filo1234> ma va
<filo1234> che kernel hai tu?
<filo1234> quei driver non vanno più bene
<forklift> uname -r
<Matt_91> filo1234: 3.0.0-13-generic
<Matt_91> filo1234: (coe scritto sopra)
<Matt_91> forklift: :) dai uname lo so usare xD
<Matt_91> almeno quello
<filo1234> niente driver vecchi allora
<filo1234> buh
<filo1234> non ho altre idee
<Matt_91> filo1234: :'(
<filo1234> o provi la 10.04
<filo1234> oppure boh
<Matt_91> filo1234: minacciare a more Mark Shuttleworth di farmi i dirver? :D
<Matt_91> filo1234: ma do ve lo leggi che con questo kernel non vanno?
<Matt_91> filo1234: comunque mi diverte il wiki: "Modem hardware: sono modem a tutti gli effetti, in grado di processare i segnali grezzi provenienti dalla linea. Solitamente sono connessi alla porta seriale del computer e al giorno d'oggi stanno diventando abbastanza rari, ma sono facilmente utilizzabili con Ubuntu."
<gigirock> rarita
<gigirock> rarita'
<gigirock> ho una chiavetta USB generata con unetbootin per avviare ubu live....c'e' una maniera di avviare un file .iso direttamente dalla chiavetta ?
<gigirock> in pratica vorrei modficare il menu di boot di unetbootin per avviare il file .iso....come si fa ?
<forklift> gigirock, puoi montare la ISo e modificarla come usarla, ma non con unetbootin che io sappia, unetbootin ti fa installare la ISo su chievetta
<bobbybong> gigirock, rilanci unebootin e rifai la chiavetta con la iso che ti interessa
<gigirock> si ma la iso non e' linux...o meglio e mac osx
<gigirock> si ma la iso non e' linux...o meglio e' mac osx
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762688/ vuol dire qualcosa?
<bobbybong> gigirock, non si può
<gigirock> bobbybong, drastico......ma realistico... invece dal menu' del grub si puo' avviare una .iso ?
<forklift> virtualbox?
<filo1234> Matt_91: vuool dire che hai configurato la seriale ma no c'entra una ,mazza
<bobbybong> non mac os
<Matt_91> filo1234: se il wiki mi dice che su ubuntu va dovrà andare sto pezzo di scheda :D
<gigirock> filo1234, che devi fare con la seriale ?
<filo1234> io niente
<gigirock> Matt_91, io sono il re della rs232 :)
<forklift> vmware allora
<Matt_91> gigirock: non so cosa sia, comunque devo far funzionare il modem a 56k :)
<gigirock> forklift, no da quella iso devo fare l'installazione
<gigirock> Matt_91, back to the roots !
<gigirock> Matt_91, ma ti devi collegare al modem per andare su internet a 56 k ?
<Matt_91> gigirock: -,-"
<Matt_91> gigirock: certo, visto che l'adsl è a 640k ho detto, tnato vale utilizzare il 56k -.-", no no, devo ioviare-ricevere fax :)
<gigirock> Matt_91, che modem hai ?
<Matt_91> (sta tastiera fa i capricci oggi, scrive piena di errori :) )
<emma> a qualcuno va di chiarire su questo argomento?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/762699/
<bobbybong> Matt_91, ai tempi che usavo il 56k l'unico programma su linux che mi riconosceva il modem e si connetteva era kppp prova c'è ancora :)
<Matt_91> gigirock: 00:0d.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<Matt_91> bobbybong: non devo connettrmi ad internet era ironica la cosa :D
<gigirock> Matt_91, xmodem.org
<gigirock> Matt_91, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Modems
<gigirock> Matt_91, ma hai provato a scrivere 'fax' in usc ?
<gigirock> Matt_91, quindi quello e' un modem PCI ?
<nicotano> ahi ahi ahi
<forklift> emma, dipende dal client che usi, se xchat vai su impostazioni-preferenze-colori
<forklift> Matt_91, per curiosita, cosa dice lspci -k
<Matt_91> forklift: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762712/
<forklift> Matt_91, in pvt
<Matt_91> forklift: a fare? devi dirmi cose zozze? xD
<forklift> no un link? ho altri gusti
<zalex72> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<emma> con lubuntu posso configurarmi in xchat?
<glpiana> emma, configurarti?
<emma> glpiana: si! avvio e configurazione di XChat
<glpiana> emma, xchat è un programma e la sua configurazione è indipendente dalla interfaccia che usi
<forklift> certo, installa xhat
<forklift> *xchat scusa
<emma> glpiana: io ora sono in webchat.freenode.net..
<glpiana> emma, installati il pacchetto xchat
<glpiana> emma, di default ti farà entrare in #ubuntu-it
<forklift> vai su freenode e quando mostra la lista canali puoi scegliere di elencare o digiti ubuntu-it per rimanere qui
<Matt_91> eccolo qui il mio caro modem http://xmodem.org/chipsets/conexant/conexant_hsfi.html
<Matt_91> gigirock e uscito? :(
<nicotano> Matt_91, devi acquistare il driver
<Matt_91> nicotano: quale driver? dove lo leggi?
<nicotano> Matt_91, 2002-02-06: The official Conexant driver is now available here. il driver conexant open funziona ma a velocità ridotta, se vuoi la funzionalità piena lo paghi
<forklift> Matt_91, hai installato sl-modem-source
<forklift> e sl-modem-daemon?
<Matt_91> forklift: no
<forklift> installa e poi dai: sudo m-a a-i sl-modem
<Matt_91> forklift: ok
<Matt_91> forklift: impellizzeri@impellizzeri-desktop:~$ sudo m-a a-i sl-modem                                sudo: m-a: command not found
<Matt_91> uuu signori forse ho trovato il problema!!!!
<Matt_91> vediamo...
<filo1234> devi installare module-assistant
<filo1234> Matt_91: dai
<forklift> sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<filo1234> Matt_91: dai che voglio andarmene
<forklift> Matt_91, ci sei?
<Matt_91> forklift: ora si
<forklift> hai dato anche sudo m-a a-i sl-modem
<Matt_91> forklift: Build of the package sl-modem-source failed! How do you wish to proceed?
<forklift> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Matt_91> forklift: già installato
<forklift> ok, ridai sudo m-a a-i sl-modem
<Matt_91> forklift: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762758/
<forklift> continua
<Matt_91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762760/ forklift
<forklift> ok
<forklift> adesso vedi con: ls/dev
<forklift> dovrbbe esserci ttySL0
<Matt_91> no forklift non c'è
<forklift> sudo modprobe slmodem
<Matt_91> forklift: FATAL: Module slmodem not found.
<forklift> avevi installato sl-modem-source?
<Matt_91> forklift: si
<Matt_91> forklift: vabbè va, dopo 5 ore mi sono stufato, terrò windows
<Matt_91> ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato :)
<Matt_91> ciao ciao
<jester-> sera
<nicotano> buona sera
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<Man_of_Wax> qualcuno usa forked-daapd?
<Firo_> Devo connettere due pc, questo con Ubuntu e uno con Windows, come faccio? (sul forum non mi hanno risposto, chiedo a voi)
<Man_of_Wax> connettere come?
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Firo_> Connettere Con la rete wirless
<Firo_> *Wireless
<Man_of_Wax> Vuoi connettere 2 pc insieme via wireless?
<Man_of_Wax> ma senza access point/router?
<Firo_> ... È impossibile? :/
<jester-> Firo_: che scheda di rete monta il pc
<jester-> Firo_: e spiega il connettere 2 pc
<Man_of_Wax> che palle samba di merda. Qualcuno lo sta usando con ubuntu 11.10? Ho aggiornato dalla 11.04 e ora i pc in rete non vedono piu' le condivisioni
<jester-> Man_of_Wax: intalla system-config-samba e usalo, su tutti i pc
<Man_of_Wax> jester-: non ho l'interfaccia grafica sul server
<Man_of_Wax> jester-: la cosa che mi da fastidio e' che con ubuntu 11.04 funzionava tutto perfettamente e il file di config e' rimasto invariato
<jester-> Man_of_Wax: foresee ti ha sostituito smb.conf controlla se ha fatto un backup
<jester-> Man_of_Wax: e che il servizio smb sia attivo
<Man_of_Wax> jester-: si chiaro. Quelle sono le prime cose che ho controllato
<jester-> se tutto a posto, a meno di qualche bug recente, come andava su natty dovrebbe andare anche su oniric
<Man_of_Wax> uhm sto guardando mi sa che mi ha piallato il file smbpasswords
<jester-> qualcosa di storto nella conf di sicuro
<Man_of_Wax> che palle non va niente... anche testparm dice che va tutto bene :|
 * nicotano saluta
<gianpox> Salve a tutti
<gianpox> Su ubuntu 10.10 come faccio a cambiare l'interfaccia di rete predefinita per internet?
<jester-> gianpox: cioè?
<gianpox> Il mio pc è collegato ad internet attraverso una connessione wireless (quindi interfaccia wlan0), e attraverso l'ethernet alla PS3 (tramite eth0). Sebbene le due schede abbiano due indirizzi diversi e siano su due sottoreti diverse (wlan0: 192.168.1.DHCP - eth0:192.168.2.1) quanto collego l'ethernet il pc cerca di navigare su internet attraverso questo. Ciò significa che eth0 è messa come interfaccia predefinita... credo. Come f
<jester-> gianpox: in impostazioni rete spunti connetti automatico solo all'interfaccia che ti interessa
<gianpox> jester- Ma quando mi connetterò manualmente non verrà comunque preferita?
<jester-> non dovrebbe
<gianpox> jester-  Comunque ora provo. Ti faccio sapere.
<jester-> gianpox: vai sull'interfaccia>modifica
<jester-> togli dalla eth e spunti si wifi
<gianpox> jester- Posso lasciare il cavo collegato ma non appena mi collego perdo internet.
<gianpox> jester- Levando il flag da "Connetti automaticamente".
<jester-> gianpox: su wifi è abilitato?
<gianpox> jester- Yes
<jester-> gianpox: quindi al boot dovrebbe usare la wifi
<gianpox> jester- Si infatti la usa, il mio problema è che vorrei accendenre eth0 senza perdere internet, così da navigare mentre interagisco via FTP con la PS3
<jester-> gianpox: intendi internet da eth
<jester-> ?
<BetaBrain> gianpox, cosa vuoi fare ?
<jester-> gianpox: basta cliccare la eth nell'icona di rete
<gianpox> jester- No, il pc deve recuperare internet solo e sempre da wlan0 indipendentemente dal fatto che eth0 sia connessa o meno.
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<enzotib> gianpox, sudo route add default gw IP
<jester-> gianpox: se sei collegato da wifi e attacchi il cavo alla eth che succede
<enzotib> gianpox, dove IP è l'indirizzo del router
<piccolinux> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> gianpox: metto la eth in dkscp che fai prima
<jester-> dhcp
<enzotib> !qualcuno | piccolinux
<ubot-it> piccolinux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gianpox> jester- Resta collegato ma non naviga.
<jester-> gianpox: metti la eth in dhcp
<piccolinux> ok voglio instaòòare ubuntu su un mac g4
<piccolinux> meglio cosi?
<BetaBrain> gianpox, apri modifica connessioni nelle impostazioni di eth0 vai su imposat ipv4 e selezioni condiviso con altri computer  cosi tutto quello che colleghi via eth0 e connesso ad internet
<piccolinux> sto scaricando ora la iso dell 11.10 per creare un live
<jester-> piccolinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<piccolinux> grazieeee
<gianpox> jester- Perdonami ma chi dovrebbe fare da server dhcp tra il mio pc e la ps3? eth0 è usata solo per il collegamento alla PS3. Con internet non c'entra.
<piccolinux> vediamo se riesco da solo
<piccolinux> speriamo
<piccolinux> semmai chiedo
<jester-> piccolinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<gianpox> BetaBrain Ora provo.
<jester-> è un po vegiotto il g4
<BetaBrain> si ma magari mi spieghi cosa vorresti fare gianpox
<piccolinux> lo so ma mia figlia lo usa solo per vedere i film in streaming
<gianpox> enzotib Scusami nel modo da te suggerito forzo l'instradamento?
<jester-> gianpox: allora togli il gateway dalla eth che se c'è quello del rutter fa casino
<enzotib> gianpox, sì
<piccolinux> dici che la 11 non gira??
<jester-> o se si incazza metti gw su se stesa
<piccolinux> megòlio stare sulla 8??
<jester-> piccolinux: non ho idea se il kernel supporti la cpu
<piccolinux> vedimo
<piccolinux> male che vada uso yellowdog
<jester-> piccolinux: prova con la live
<piccolinux> o qualche distro leggera
<piccolinux> ok certo
<piccolinux> anche perchè con 500 mb di ram
<gianpox> jester- Il gateway non è rimovibile, almeno da interfaccia grafica, chiede di inserirne uno altrimenti non accetta la modifica.
<jester-> gianpox: come no se hai ip manuale
<jester-> gianpox: metti lo stesso ip suo
<gianpox> jester- OK.
<jester-> gianpox: oppure 0.0.0.0
<piccolinux> vegiotto si  dovrebbe essere un 2005 / 2006 con tiger on the board
<piccolinux> ma fa ancora la sua porca figura....
<jester-> piccolinux: è gia intel?
<piccolinux> guardo,,,, ma non credo
<piccolinux> assolutamente no....abbiamo na macchinetta mica da poco....128mb sdram e 19 gb hd oooo mica nulla
<jester-> piccolinux: scaricati lubntu
<jester-> lubuntu
<piccolinux> potrei lasciarla cosi se non fosse che non mi legge la wireless e che il router è al piano di sotto
<piccolinux> ok per lubenttu
<piccolinux> procedo
<gianpox> 0+
<gianpox> jester- Non va.
<gianpox> BetaBrain Il mio pc è collegato ad internet attraverso una connessione wireless (quindi interfaccia wlan0), e attraverso l'ethernet alla PS3 (tramite eth0). Sebbene le due schede abbiano due indirizzi diversi e siano su due sottoreti diverse (wlan0: 192.168.1.DHCP - eth0:192.168.2.1) quanto collego l'ethernet il pc cerca di navigare su internet attraverso questo. Ciò significa che eth0 è messa come interfaccia predefinita... cre
<jester-> gianpox: in eth hai messo gw 0.0.0.0?
<BetaBrain> ok capito
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> fai cosi
<BetaBrain> la scheda eth0 del pc collegato con al wifi la metti in  condivisione con altri pc
<BetaBrain> cosa usi Network manager?
<gianpox> BetaBrain Ho provato a mettere condiviso con altri computer, e sembra andare, ma quando cerco l'ip della PS3 (che però ho messo sulla stessa sottorete: 192.168.1.253) tramite filezilla non va.
<BetaBrain> no
<gianpox> BetaBrain Uso Network manager.
<BetaBrain> adesso non so come sia  fatta la configurazione della ps3 ma devi metetre  in modo che dhcp si automatico
<jester-> gianpox: prova con gw 192.168.1.253)
<BetaBrain> la ps3 non devi settare nulla
<BetaBrain> metti automatico se ha l'impostazione
<gianpox> BetaBrain ok.
<BetaBrain> poi se non va  proviamo in un altro modo
<BetaBrain> ma dovrebbe andare
<BetaBrain> si rea da solo una NAT
<gianpox> BetaBrain Mettendo in DHCP si è preso tutto da solo ora se voglio provare con l'FTP provo a collegarmi sull'IP assegnatole?
<BetaBrain> ???
<BetaBrain> non ho capito
<BetaBrain>  si è preso tutto da solo
<BetaBrain> che vuol dire
<BetaBrain> gianpox, adesso dal pc con wifi usando nmap fai un controllo su nmap -sS 10.42.43.XX-255
<BetaBrain> e vedi se la porta 21 della ps3 è aperta
<BetaBrain> anzi scusa 10.42.43.1-255
<gianpox> BetaBrain Significa che riesco anche a navigare in internet.
<BetaBrain> gianpox, se si e connessa la ps3 e la wifi e connessa senza problemi si
<gianpox> BetaBrain Mi sono spiegato male. Era un affermazione. Dopo aver messo il DHCP sulla PS3 posso navigare.
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> sul pc con wifi e connessa eth0
<BetaBrain> sul pc con wifi e connessa eth0^
<BetaBrain> ???
<BetaBrain> in poche parole gianpox il tuo pc funziona da router
<gianpox> BetaBrain Il wi fi della PS3 non è configurato. È connessa tramite ethernet al pc su eth0 di quest'ultimo. Il PC è connesso a internet via wlan0.
<BetaBrain> si ho capito
<gianpox> BetaBrain Ok per cui se non dico castronate abbiamo messo la PS3 in tethering con il PC.
<BetaBrain> io ho capito perfettamente mma ti ho chiesto la shceda eth0 sul pc è connessa
<BetaBrain> si
<gianpox> BetaBrain Si è connessa.
<BetaBrain> il tuo pc funge da router
<BetaBrain> ok basta
<BetaBrain> adesos  puoi collegarsi che cavolo ti pare
<gianpox> Ora volendo usare l'FTP che IP dovrei dare a FileZilla?
<BetaBrain> per il discorso ftp  bisogna vedere
<BetaBrain> ok ftp su dove ?
<BetaBrain> ps3 o pc ?
<BetaBrain> gianpox, ??
<gianpox> BetaBrain Il PC deve collegarsi alla PS3 in FTP tramite eth0
<BetaBrain> ok fermo allora
<BetaBrain> adesso hai installato nmap ? se no sudo apt-get install nmap
<gianpox> BetaBrain Non sò se può essere utile ma uso FileZilla. Ora installo nmap.
<BetaBrain> nmap serve per mappare e vedere se ci sono le porte aperte e vedere che cavolo di ip ci sono nella rete
<BetaBrain> poi mi fai vedere dal tuo pc  ifconfig ?
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Avevo intuito a cosa servisse nmap :-D. Specificavo solo che client FTP intendevo usare.
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> si dopo puoi usare quello che ti pare
<BetaBrain> anche  internet explorer  :D
<gianpox> BetaBrain - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/762937/ ecco l'output di ifconfig
<BetaBrain> ok come già sapevo
<BetaBrain> adesso
<BetaBrain> con nmap fai sudo nmap -sS 10.42.43.1-255
<BetaBrain> e mi pasti il risultato
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Tutte chiuse. Ma comunque l'out è qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/762939/
<BetaBrain> ok allora sulla ps3 devi aprire la porta 21
<BetaBrain> ma per curiosità apri un browser e digiti ftp://10.42.43.77
<BetaBrain> se non va devi abilitare server ftp sulla ps3
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Ok usando l'FTP server della play si è connesso.
<BetaBrain> be ne allora e tutto a posto
<BetaBrain> serve altro ?
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Se mi collego tramite browser: con il PS3server attivo mi chiede la pass e riesco ad entrare, senza il server mi da errore.
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> per utilizare un ftp in ogni caso bisogna abilitare un ftp server che sia sul tuo pc sulla tua ps3 sulla xbox su quello che vuoi
<BetaBrain> senza  e come dire  a qualche d'uno prova ad accedere  con la porta sbarrata in casa mia
<BetaBrain> se non apri una porta in questo caso la 21  come puoi usare FTP
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Si è logico, ma tu hai chiesto e io ho semplicemente provato :-D.
<BetaBrain> per la pass non posso fare miracoli
<BetaBrain> controlla la ps3 ha sicuro password di default
<BetaBrain> oppure
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Mi va bene che chieda la pass, tanto FileZilla la memorizza :-D
<BetaBrain> ok allora  è tutto ok ?
<BetaBrain> puoi impostare anche senza pass
<BetaBrain> tanto e su una nat
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Scusami, un altra cosa, se volessi aprire su una macchina con ubuntu delle porte in particolare c'è una guida che posso seguire o un comando da shell specifico?
<BetaBrain> difficile accedervi dall'esterno
<BetaBrain> dipende dalle porte
<BetaBrain> e dal servizio che devi offrire aprendo quelle porte
<BetaBrain> se vedi la porta 53 e aperta sulla eth0 vuol dire che è connessa a qualcos'altro
<BetaBrain> per  altre porte  ci sono  cose apposite
<gianpox> BetaBrain, Supponi la stessa situazione ma al posto della PS3 un pc come un altro che deve poter accedere a internet effettuare download ecc.
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> allora per abilitare un ftp server sul tuo pc ti basta  usare vsftpd che trovi nei repo  in questo modo rendi un FTP server sulò tuo pc accedendo da tuo ip pubblico
<BetaBrain> poi devi configurare in modo adeguato il server è ovvio
<BetaBrain> che non è difficile
<BetaBrain> poi
<BetaBrain> per un server ssh installi ssh ed sshopen-server
<BetaBrain> stessa cosa  si acecde dal tuo ip pubblico
<BetaBrain> poi abbiamo samba
<BetaBrain> poi abbiamo apache ecc ecc
<BetaBrain> ogni porta  è un protocollo
<BetaBrain> tutto chiaro ? gianpox
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Quindi se debbo installare un servizio specifico installo un server specifico nel pc che fa da router e pace. Mentre se il pc parassita deve solo navigare mi basta che ci siano la 53 e l'80 aperte?
<BetaBrain> si
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Tutto chiaro, grazie per la disponibilità dimostratami.
<BetaBrain> perché in quel caso il pc parassita non  fa nulla
<BetaBrain> e solo rete interna
<BetaBrain> per accedervi a quel  determinato pc devo prima passare da te
<BetaBrain> parecchio complicata
<BetaBrain> perché se sul tuo pc HOSt non ci sono porte aperte  diventa  impossibile
<BetaBrain> per il resto c'è mastercard :P
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Anche AmericaExpress non se la cava male X-D.
<BetaBrain> :D e si
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Grazie mille per la disponibilità, buona serata.
<BetaBrain> cmq  prego siamo qui magari  publicità gratuita non fa male
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Pubblicità? Scusami ma non ti seguo.
<BetaBrain> gianpox,Pubblicità nel senso che siamo bravi
<BetaBrain> che hai capito :D
<gianpox> BetaBrain - Ma credo che su questo nessuno abbia dubbi :-D.
<gianpox> enzotib, jester- ~ Abbiamo risolto, grazie della disponibilità.
<gianpox> BetaBrain ~ Grazie ancora, a presto.
<BetaBrain> di nulla ciao
<BetaBrain> magari vieni in chat
<BetaBrain> !chat | gianpox
<ubot-it> gianpox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi, come va?
<Nippon> ho bisogno di un consiglio. Conoscete qualche programma da poter installare sul pc per accenderlo in remoto? grazie
<xteno> buonasera
<xteno> Nippon,  dai un' occhiata a questo http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_on_LAN
<Nippon> sapete il comndo che bisogna dare dal terminale per conoscere il nome della macchina che si sta usando? grazie
<Nippon> graziexteno
<xteno> prego
<Nippon> io ho visto gWakeOnLan
<xteno> intendi per caso il comando "hostname"?
<Nippon> ma bisogna aprire una porta UDP che io non posso perchè ho il modem di fastweb
<xteno> :-(
<filo1234> si ma devi aprre la porta sul router remoto
<xteno> è questa la pecca di fastweb
<filo1234> non sul tuo
<Nippon> esatto, quindi con il comando hostname mi dà inl nome?
<filo1234> aprire
<xteno> funziona solo in un senso
<xteno> provalo
<Nippon> io sono in gaippone e devo accendere il pc di casa, chi è il client e il remoto?
<filo1234> il pc di casa
<Nippon> se il remoto è quello di casa è collegato a fastweb
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> allora nisba
<Nippon> veramente? :-(
<Nippon> quindi non posso accenderlo?
<filo1234> se non puoi operare sul router...
<Nippon> quando digito hostname mi appare: davide-desktop. Quindi questo è il nome della macchina?
<xteno> Nippon, si
<Nippon> grazie ;-)
<xteno> niente
<Nippon> ma riaguardo all' accensione del pc, qualcuno può aiutarmi
<xteno> hum
<xteno> ti ha detto filo1234
<Nippon> è veramente impossibile con linux accendere il pc
<xteno> che con fastweb non va
<xteno> no
<Nippon> quindi devo cambiare provider?
<xteno> wake on
<Nippon> :-(
<xteno> ti devi documentare
<xteno> su quello
<giuseppe_> sera a tutti
<Nippon> ho letto wakeon, ma dice di aprire la porta UDP
<xteno> sera
<xteno> beh qualche porta devi pur aprirla
<xteno> fastweb non te la fa aprire?
<giuseppe_> ragazzi avrei un piccolo problema premetto ke ha 1 ora che uso ubuntu non riesco ad accedere alla cartella .xchat
<xteno> per caso hai messo in funzione il server apache?
<giuseppe_> non riesco a trovarla
<xteno> giuseppe_, dovrebbe essere nella tua home
<Noettore> giuseppe_: in nautilus nel menù visualizza hai spuntato l'opzione visualizza file nascosti??
<Nippon> no
<Noettore> giuseppe_: i file e le cartelle che iniziano con . sono nascoste di default
<Nippon> con fastweb non riesco ad entrare nel router
<giuseppe_> e per poterle vedere???
<Nippon> e non fa configuare nessuna porta
<xteno> infatti Nippon
<xteno> tempo fa con un amico avevamo fatto dei test
<Noettore> giuseppe_: se spunti l'opzione mostra file nascosti ti visualizza le cartelle e i file che iniziano con .
<Nippon> che tipo di test?
<xteno> e fastwebb non ti permette di avere un server web
<xteno> perchè è unidirezionale
<Nippon> quindi devo arrendermi?
<xteno> a meno che non paghi...:-(
<Nippon> devo lasciar perdere?
<Nippon> prorpio in questo periodo....c'è la crisi :-(
<xteno> se non puoi entrare nel router penso proprio di si
<xteno> il router è quello di fastweb?
<Nippon> si
<giuseppe_> come faccio a mettere mostra cartelle nascosti
<xteno> hai il manuale sottomano?
<Nippon> non si può entrare con linux?
<Nippon> no, mi hanno dato il cd
<xteno> di solito si entra nel router con l'ip 192.168.ecc.ecc.
<xteno> tu puoi fare questo?
<Nippon> lo so, gai provato
<Noettore> giuseppe_: se apri il programma per visualizzare i file, di default nautilus, andando ad esempio nel menù Risorse e aprendo la cartella Home vedrai nel menù Visualizza l'opzione che ti ho detto
<Nippon> sul cd c'è scritto ELSAG DATAMAT v 1.0
<xteno> Nippon, ti sto chiamando in privato vai là
<xteno> per non intasare il canale
<Nippon> ok
<giuseppe_> scusami noettore non riesco a trovare visualizza
<giuseppe_> utilizzo l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Noettore> giuseppe_: se apri un terminale con ctrl+alt+t e scrivi nautilus ti dovrebbe apparire un programma
<giuseppe_> si
<Noettore> ok adesso in alto ci dovrebbe un menù dal nome Visualizza
<Noettore> giuseppe_: se ci clicchi ti dovrebbe apparire una serie di opzioni tra le quali Mostra file nascosti
<giuseppe_> si fatto
<giuseppe_> grazie mille noettore
<giuseppe_> una volta aperta la schermata
<Noettore> giuseppe_: niente figurati
<giuseppe_> ho ingrandito al massimo la videata e mi e apparso visualizza
<Noettore> giuseppe_: si, nelle ultime versioni di ubuntu nautilus ha questa nuova opzione di nascondere i menù che dovrebbe essere disattivabile
<Noettore> se cerchi in internet trovi sicuramente qualcosa
<giuseppe_> ok
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<davyde> sera gente
<davyde> una domanda quando su ubuntu condivido una cartella in modalita grafica (tasto destro opzione di condivisione ecc) modifica il smb.conf? perche non trovo scritte le cartelle condivise in etc/samba/smb.conf
<bobbybong> davyde, premettendo che non uso samba hai provato a cercare nella tua home nella cartella .config se ce samba
<davyde> non c'e'...
<bobbybong> locate samba lo hai dato?
<davyde> mmh no
<davyde> smb.conf sarebbe come funziona locate?
<bobbybong> in terminale
<davyde> ah ok visto
<Nippon> qualcuno ha modem fastweb?
<Roser> ragazzi non mi installa  gnome tweak tool
<Roser> mi da un errore: Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<Roser> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  gnome-tweak-tool: Depends: python (< 2.8) ma 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 sta per essere installato
<Roser> nn capisco
<enzotib> Roser: 11.10?
<eugenio> buona sera
<esulu> ciao eugenio
<eugenio> CIAO
<eugenio> scusa sono nuovo non ho mai usato sto canale
<eugenio> ho solo bisogno di alcune info
<eugenio> <esulu>ci sei?
<eugenio> <esulu>okj ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-08
<Digiu> xdcc send #225
<maxymilian> sto scaricando la 11.10 qualcuno la usa gia e mi sa dire come va con le connessioni Internet key ? Io ho una vodafone grazie
<maxymilian> sto scaricando la 11.10 qualcuno la usa gia e mi sa dire come va con le connessioni Internet key ? Io ho una vodafone grazie
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata:)
<Roser> ciao non riesco a installare tweak tool
<enzotib> Roser, ho letto già ieri, e ti ho chiesto se hai qualche repo strano configurato
<Roser> ciao enzo scusa nn avevo visto ieri sera
<Roser> si mi dice che..il pacchetto non esiste oppure
<Roser> le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<Roser> uQuesto problema potrebbe essere causato dalla mancanza o dalla possibilità di non installare pacchetti software aggiuntivi. Potrebbe inoltre esserci un conflitto tra pacchetti software che non possono essere installati nello stesso momento
<enzotib> Roser, apt-cache policy gnome-tweak-tool
<enzotib> !pastebin | Roser
<ubot-it> Roser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763578/
<enzotib> Roser, proviamo per prima cosa a fare un sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Roser, e mettimi l'output su pastebin
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763586/
<enzotib> Roser, adesso: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enzotib> per aggiornare l'aggiornabile
<Roser> ok sta facendo
<Roser> fatto devo postare in pastebin?
<enzotib> Roser, se possibile sì
<Roser> certo un secondo
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763595/
<enzotib> Roser, ora fai sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool, e vediamo che dice
<Roser> ok
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763596/
<enzotib> Roser, sudo apt-get -f install
<Roser> ok posto in pastebin
<Roser> ?
<Roser> ha aggiornato tutto
<Roser> come procedo ora?
<enzotib> Roser, posta
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763608/
<alecv> salve
<alecv> buona immacolata a tutti
<enzotib> Roser, ma hai gnome-shell installato?
<Roser> sai che sono nuovo nn so bene come verificare questa cosa
<Roser> esiste un comando per vedere se è installato?
<Roser> nn so usare bene ubuntu ancora
<enzotib> Roser, dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<Roser> nn h fatto nulla
<jester-> Roser: ti manca il fiato?
<Roser> il fiato ??ma che dici?
<jester-> che biascichi le parole
<Roser> scrivo in fretta sto facendo mille cose in una volta :)
<Roser> cmq inserendo quel comando enzo, non mi esegue nulla mi rida un altra linea per inserire i comandi
<jester-> Roser: qui amiamo l'italiano, abbreviazione e k varie non sono gradite
<Roser> ok
<jester-> Roser: sudo apt-get installa gnome-shell
<jester-> Roser: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Roser> lo avevo eseguito con enzotib poco fa
<jester-> rifallo
<Roser> se vuoi riprovo
<Roser> si ok
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763622/
<jester-> Roser: lsb_release -r
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763623/
<enzotib> Roser, facciamo così: sudo apt-get clean
<Roser> ok
<enzotib> Roser, e poi sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> Roser: strana la cosa, vai in impostazioni di sistema --> sorgenti software
<Roser> sudo apt-get clean
<Roser> con questo comando non fa nulla
<Roser> mi riporta a una nuova riga per un nuovo comando
<Roser> ho impostato per ora un server svizzero
<Roser> in sorgenti
<jester-> Roser: vai in altro software a abilita i partners
<Roser> enzo con i comandi che mi hai dato non esegue nulla sul terminale
<Roser> ok un secondo
<Roser> ok fatto abilitato anche i due partners
<enzotib> Roser, che un comando non scriva nulla non sinifica che non faccia nulla, anzi, assenza di errori è sempre cosa buona
<jester-> Roser: in soft per ubuntu hai tutto abilitato? meno codice sorgente e cr rom?
<Roser> si
<jester-> cdrom
<Roser> prima avevo solo spuntato indipendente
<Roser> ora ho spuntato anche i partners
<Roser> scusa enzo non sono molto pratico, per cui pensavo che il comando non fosse corretto, visto che non eseguiva nula, ora lo so
<jester-> Roser: ok chiudi e dai apt-get update
<Roser> ok
<jester-> Roser:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Roser> mi da un errore con apt-get update:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/763628/
<jester-> Roser: sudo apt-get update
<Roser> ok fatto
<Roser> ora faccio : sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<jester-> si
<Roser> niente non va..ti posto l'errore
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763631/
<jester-> Roser: prova un po a mettere server italiano fastbull
<Roser> si un momento
<Roser> fatto
<jester-> Roser: sudo apt-get update
<Roser> sta eseguendo..poi?una volta aggiornato?
<jester-> Roser: riprovi con install gnome-shell
<Roser> quindi: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<jester-> yess
<Roser> stesso errore di prima
<jester-> Roser: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> jester-, io gli farei cancellare /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> enzotib: anche
<Roser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763639/
<jester-> Roser: sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> jester-, non vedi gli oneiric-updates
<enzotib> vedo*
<Roser> mi dice impossibile rimuoverla..è un directory
<enzotib> Roser, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Roser> ok fatto
<jester-> roberto78: sudo apt-get update
<roberto78> no ho installato pavucontrol
<roberto78> su audio interno ho inserito duplex stereo analogico
<Roser> come procedo ora?
<roberto78> ovviamente potevo farlo anche senza intallare pavucontrol
<roberto78> ma li ho smanettato un'po e sono riuscito a far funzionare il mic...
<enzotib> Roser, vai di nuovo su sorgenti software
<Roser> ok
<Roser> poi
<enzotib> Roser, e sulla scheda Aggiornamenti metti anche oneric-update
<Roser> fatto
<jester-> Roser: sudo apt-get update
<Roser> perfetto sta aggiornando..appena terminato
<Roser> ?
<jester-> roberto78: riprovi a mettere gnome-shell
<roberto78> uso kubuntu 11.10 jester-
<jester-> roberto78: emminghia dillo prima
<roberto78> perche?
<roberto78> ti piace?
<jester-> roberto78 ho sbagliato io
<Roser> scusate come procedo ora che ha aggiornato?
<jester-> Roser: installa gnome-shell
<jester-> roberto78: risolto con l'audio skype?
<roberto78> si esatto
<roberto78> proprio questo dicevo
<roberto78> su configurazione audio ho inserito duplex stereo analogico
<roberto78> è partito ho smanettato quando ho instasllato pavucontrol
<Roser> pare si sia installato
<Roser> come faccio a lanciarloora?
<Roser> sono abituato a windows
<enzotib> Roser, se vuoi usare gnome-shello, termina la sessione
<enzotib> Roser, al login clicchi sulla rotellina e scegli Gnome anziché Ubuntu
<jester-> roberto78: fai pure sudo apt-get install gdm e a richiesta mettilo a default, poi termina sessione e rientri scegliendo gnome
<jester-> i pirla hanno messo il ligthdm visto che gdm è piu chiaro
<roberto78> capito
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti
<Bauz> ciao ragazzi
<Bauz> qualche buon anima volenterosa di aiutarmi con Lubuntu+hp pavilion+broadcom 4306?
<Bauz> ho provato a seguire varie guide....ma nisba
<jester-> !qualcuno | Bauz
<ubot-it> Bauz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bauz> jester, ho letto ieri sul log una tua risposta a qualcuno che aveva un problema simile al mio
<Bauz> e che ha risolto con i drivers b43
<Bauz> io ho provato, ma purtroppo ancora nessuna luce
<jester-> Bauz: sei collegato col cavo adesso?
<Bauz> sì
<jester-> Bauz: spe che ti posto la procedura
<Bauz> ok grazie
<jester-> Bauz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/763665/
<Bauz> provo subito e ti dico
<Bauz> grazie mille intanto
<Bauz_lubuntu> jester, sono di nuovo qui
<Bauz_lubuntu> scusa il ritardo
<Bauz_lubuntu> fatto tutto quello che mi hai postato
<Bauz_lubuntu> tutto ok, pero non si connette ancora
<Bauz_lubuntu> mi dice che la rete senza fili è disabilitata da switch hardware
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho provato sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Bauz_lubuntu> ma mi da quest'errore:
<Bauz_lubuntu> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<degli> Bauz_lubuntu: accendi il bottone della wifi
<Bauz_lubuntu> degli, grazie mille... ieri il pulsantino non mi funzionava
<Bauz_lubuntu> ora funziona tutto!!!!!
<Bauz_lubuntu> =)
<Bauz_lubuntu> per curiosità nerdistica da linuxiano alle prime armi, c'è modo di sapere passo passo cosa facevano le iistruzioni postate da jester?
<Man_of_Wax> Bauz_lubuntu: fai man nome_comando per leggere la pagina di manuale ;)
<Bauz_lubuntu> Man_of_Wax, il messaggio che mi hai mandato è privato? lo vedo in rosso... ;) vorrei farti un'altra domanda...
<Man_of_Wax> no e' pubblico. Semplicmente e' evidenziato perche' ho messo il tuo nick davanti, proprio come hai fatto tu ;D
<degli> Bauz_lubuntu: prego
<Bauz_lubuntu> Man_of_Wax hehehe, capito... grazie ancora
<sin> ciao,non riesco a visualizzare software center u 11.10 mi da schermata bianca
<BetaBrain> come mai non riesco ad installare  tale driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/763700/ su kernel superiori a partire dal 3.0
<Man_of_Wax> BetaBrain: probabilmente hanno cambiato del codice nel kernel. Devi trovare i sorgenti del driver compatibili con kernel >3.0
<sin> ciao,ubuntu software center mi da schermata bianca
<nicotano> salve
<alecv> salve
<alecv> come faccio a capire se la chiave usb fuziona regolarmente?
<enzotib> alecv, chiavetta di connessione o flash memory?
<alecv> chiave bluetooth
<alecv> quando cervco un dispositivo bluetooth non trova ne il wiimote ne il cellulare
<alecv> e il cellulare vede solo il wiimote
<alecv> volevo capire se era un problema di hardware o di configurazione
<D4V|DE> seraaa
<alecv> ciao D4V|DE
<D4V|DE> skype rileva la webcam usb ma quando vado in test l'anteprima si vede nera
<D4V|DE> soluzioni?
<alecv> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) la periferica bluetooh viene riconosciuta, ma non riesce a trovare nessun dispositivo (ne cellulare ne wiimote) però il cellulare vede il wiimote e non il pc
<Holden> D4V|DE, lsusb
<D4V|DE> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/763803/
<D4V|DE> dovrebbe essere alcor
<Holden> D4V|DE, lsusb -t; lsusb -v -s 3:3
<D4V|DE> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/763808/
<Holden> D4V|DE, hmm, dovrebbe andare, prova luvcview -L
<D4V|DE> non era installato luvcview
<D4V|DE> l'ho installato e ho dato il comando
<alecv> Holden, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) la periferica bluetooh viene riconosciuta, ma non riesce a trovare nessun dispositivo (ne cellulare ne wiimote) però il cellulare vede il wiimote e non il pc
<Holden> alecv, ?
<D4V|DE> ma continua a non vedersi nulla
<Holden> D4V|DE, cosa ti ha dato quel comando?
<D4V|DE> Holden,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/763815/
<alecv> ho messo su una chiavetta bluetooth
<alecv> ma non trova dispositivi
<Holden> D4V|DE, senza sudo. ora lancia luvcview  e dimmi se vedi qualcosa
<alecv> ne il mio cellulare ne il mio controller nintendo, se faccio ricarca dispositivi dal cellulare, i cellulare vede il controller nintendo ma non trova il pc
<Holden> !tizio | alecv
<alecv> ho fatto lsusb e riconosce la periferica, ma non trova nulla, non so se è l'hardware che è fasullo o qualcosa che non va nella gestione del bluetooth
<ubot-it> alecv: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<D4V|DE> Holden,  uguale...
<alecv> già posta :D
<Holden> D4V|DE, in che senso uguale? tutto nero?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<Holden> D4V|DE, che computer hai? la webcam sembra collegata in una porta usb 1. stacca tutta la roba usb e riprova
<D4V|DE> scheda madre asus amd phenom
<Holden> D4V|DE, funziona? nel frattempo forse ho trovato qualcosa
<D4V|DE> Holden, sempre tutto uguale
<D4V|DE> con le webcam e linux non ho mai avuto molta fortuna
<D4V|DE> è destino che devo sare come al solito il winzozz solo x la webcam
<Holden> D4V|DE, un attimo, fai una prova
<Holden> stacca la webcam
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> ora?
<Holden> D4V|DE, ricollegala
<Holden> D4V|DE, sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo
<Holden> e dimmi cosa ti da
 * nicotano saluta
<pdn> ciao
<pdn> chi mi saprebbe dire se è possibile aumentare la durata della batteria del portatile con ubuntu 11.10
<roberto> ciao a tutti
<roberto> help attivazione sk wireless
<jester-> roberto: what is sk
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> ciao jester-
<esulu> come caspita devo fare a fare in un modo di dare ifconfig
<esulu> senza dare sempre sudo
<esulu> che non mi ricordo piu ;-)
<esulu> genitlmente
<Smoth> metti il suid al binario di ifconfig
<Smoth> chmod +s /path/ifconfig
<BetaBrain> esulu, ??? non serve sudo per ifconfig
<BetaBrain> se poi ci tieni basta che fai sudo -s
<Guest43757> chi può aiutarmi per la gestione corretta dell'interfaccia grafica su ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jester-> Guest43757: quale interfaccia
<jester-> ce ne sono diverse
<Guest43757> da quando sono passato da ubuntu 10.04 a 11.10 (in vari step) ho sempre avuto problemi
<Guest43757> al momento ho xfce
<jester-> quindi?
<Guest43757> con kde funziona anche, ma con le altre nonle gestisce bene e rende il sistema instabile
<jester-> Guest43757: da 11.04 a 11,10 lo step è uno solo
<Guest43757> ma anche con xfce a volte mi carica ad adempio firefox sul lato sinistro dello schermo e non posso spostarlo e non riesco ad aprire la shell ed a fare altro
<Guest43757> sono passato dalla 10.04
<jester-> Guest43757: spiega con kde  funza con le altre no
<Guest43757> con kde non ho problemi, con con 2 gb sono proprio al limite
<jester-> Guest43757: fatti installazione nuova va
<jester-> 4 passaggi difficile che poi avere un sistema stabile
<Guest43757> con gnome non funziona, non carica xserver
<Guest43757> ho fatto 4 passaggi, perché già dal primo era instabile
<Guest43757> e si bloccava spesso
<jester-> Guest43757: risolvi con nuova installazione
<Guest43757> ed essendo che su command line so fare poco nulla l'unica era o reinstallare o fare l'upgrade
<jester-> Guest43757: non fai formattare la home e conservi i dati
<Guest43757> ma la gestione delle partizioni l'ho scelta automatica
<jester-> se la home non è separata non fai formattare la partizione /
<Guest43757> posso reinstallare senza formattare la home?
<jester-> Guest43757: devi fare un manuale
<Guest43757> ok
<jester-> in manuale*
<Guest43757> grazie
<cristian_c> ciao
<yankee> qualcuno sa come impostare l'audio degli speaker in mono?
<cristian_c> yankee, dal mixer audio
<yankee> impostazioni audio
<yankee> dove ce la barra sinistra destra?
<cristian_c> hai l'icona del volume?
<yankee> mm si
<cristian_c> tasto destro ed escono le impostazioni del server
<cristian_c> *clic destro
<cristian_c> cioè selezioni le impostazioni
<yankee> no aspetta quale icona del volume
<yankee> nella barra?
<yankee> principale
<cristian_c> yankee, non so quale gestore di finestre utilizzi
<yankee> gnome
<yankee> con ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> unity o gnome-shell?
<yankee> unity
<yankee> in impostazioni audio, non posso scegliere tra mono e stereo, posso solo scegliere dove bilanciare l'audio sinistra destra
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<cristian_c> comuque credo che la raggiungi anche dall'icona del volume
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere come si fa a scoprire i nomi dei chip con lm-sensors
<cristian_c> i nomi sei sensori insomma
<cristian_c> oppure se non con lm-sensors, va bene anche un modo alternativo
<cristian_c> *dei
<eddigei> c'è un modo per far rilevare l'hardware senza riavviare? mi è scomparsa la scheda audio
<cristian_c> eddigei, puoi riaviare il server audio
<cristian_c> *riavviare
<eddigei> ho come
<eddigei> come?
<cristian_c> utilizzi pulseaudio?
<eddigei> credo :D
<eddigei> se faccio sudo lshw -c multimedia la scheda me la trova
<eddigei> ma se vado in audio nn trovo niente sotto al voce hardware
<cristian_c> ma cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<eddigei> niente mi sono accorto ora che non c'è piu priam c'era
<eddigei> se riavvio sicuro la ritroo ma sto scaricando una cosa e non posos
<eddigei> poi a questo punto vorrei sapere come si puo risolvere se dovesse risuccedermi
<cristian_c> se non hai fatto niente, perché riavviare?
<eddigei> perke se riavvio ricarica ricuro i moduli e me lo ritrovo !!!
<eddigei> non ho fatto niente di particolare priam funzionava stavo ascoltando al musica
<cristian_c> eddigei, perché, li hai disattivati=
<cristian_c> *?
<eddigei> no
<cristian_c> e allora non capisco questa necessità -,-'
<eddigei> senti io voglio semplicemente sapere come faccioa  far rifunzionare l'audio senza riavviare
<eddigei> se apro l'interfaccia audio nella scheda hardware nn mi fa piu veder eniente
<Noettore> eddigei: se dai da terminale pulseaudio -k e poi lo riavvii con pulseaudio --start??
<eddigei> ora provo
<eddigei> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Terminazione del demone non riuscita: Permesso negato
<eddigei> ho dato il comando sudo pulseadio -k
<cristian_c> perl non riesco a capire la necessità di riavviare l demone
<cristian_c> *però
<Noettore> mmm. e se lo killi?
<cristian_c> *il
<eddigei> cristian_c, non è una necessità io nn so coem far ripartire l'audio e ho chiesto
<eddigei> asp Noettore provo
<cristian_c> eddigei, cosa è successo quando ha smesso di funzionare?
<Noettore> eddigei: poi per riavviarlo dai sudo pulseaudio --start
<eddigei> Noettore, non lo trovo tra i processi pulseaudio
<eddigei> cristian_c, non è sucecsso niente ho chiuso rhythembox
<eddigei> e basta
<Noettore> eddigei: hai dato da terminale ps aux|grep pulseaudio ??
<cristian_c> eddigei, hai provato a guardare nelle impostazioni del mixer?
<eddigei> Noettore, mi trova root     16071  0.0  0.0   4464   804 pts/0    S+   19:46   0:00
<eddigei> pero nn me lo killa
<Noettore> eddigei: prova a dare pidof pulseaudio
<Noettore> ti dovrebbe restituire solo il pid
<Noettore> poi dai sudo kill -9 <pid di pulseaudio>
<eddigei> non me lo da il pid
<eddigei> vabeb riavvio dai faccio prima
<cristian_c> allora faccio un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> devo cambiare lo strumento di gestione dei codici numerici dei tasti da quello predefinito a quello utilizzato da un altro programma, keytouch
<cristian_c> mi è stato suggerito di andare a controllare i file di configurazione di keytouch. Ho trovato il file keytouch in /etc/init.d il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/764083/
<cristian_c> però non vi è alcuna traccia di udev :(
<cristian_c> l'altro file che ho controllato si chiama 55keytouchd_launch (che si trova in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/764084/
<cristian_c> ma non credo sia molto utile alla causa :(
<cristian_c> cosa devo fare per poter bypassare la gestione dei codici numerici da parte di udev?
<andrea1> come posso verificare le partizioni sul mio hard disk.............c'e' un comando specifico?
<andrea1> utilizzo ubuntu 11.10
<filo1234> andrea1: verificare in che senso?
<andrea1> nel senso di controllare come e' partizionato il mio hard disk
<filo1234> sudo fdisk -l
<andrea1> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   308406271   154202112   83  Linux /dev/sda2       308408318   312580095     2085889    5  Esteso /dev/sda5       308408320   312580095     2085888   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<andrea1> questo e' il risultato, cosa vuol dire?
<filo1234> che hai 3 partizioni
<andrea1> riformattando il pc posso eliminarle tutte e tenerne solo una, vero?
<filo1234> sono quelle che crea Ubuntu di default
<andrea1> scusa l'ignoranza, ma per quale motivo le crea?
<K99Brain> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<filo1234> perchè una è per il sistema...l'altra è semplicemente estesa e dentro fa la swap
<filo1234> che serve per supporto alla ram
<andrea1> ok, grazie
<Smoth> la swap serve anche a sgamarti la password se decidi di crittografare l'hard disk
<andrea1> quindi se ho capito bene, ogni volta che installo ubuntu, mi si creano sempre 3 partizioni
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi, tutto ok? avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto, come sempre:-)
<Smoth> !halp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'halp'
<Nippon> ho installato Team Viewer e vorrei sapere come posso farlo attivare automaticamente quando il pc con ubuntu viene avviato
<Nippon> grazie
<Smoth> mi pare ci sia un menu in alto a destra
<Nippon> sulle opzioni non ho visto nessuna opzione
<Smoth> avvia automaticamente programmi all'avio
<Smoth> dove c'è il bottone per spegnere
<Nippon> in altro a dx dove?
<Smoth> spè
<Nippon> ah...applicazione di avvio?
<Smoth> yup
<Nippon> mi chiede comando: (cosa deov metter?
<Smoth> il comando che usi per lanciare questo Team Viewer
<degli> Stopping domain name service...: bind9rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/187650
<Nippon> io lo faccio tramite icona
<Nippon> cosa dovrei mettere? quale sarebbe il comando?
<jester-> esplora e vai a prendere l'eseguibile in /usr/bin
<Nippon> ok
<Smoth> jester-, buona fortuna
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> sono sulla cartella di Team Viewer
<jester-> Nippon: in /usr/bin non c'è nessuna cartella
<jester-> solo eseguibili
<Smoth> jester-, non conosco metodi per estrarre dalla dash il percorso dell eseguibile
<jester-> Smoth: guarda l'immagine che ha postato
<Smoth> eh ho ben capito
<Smoth> magari conosci meglio di me apt
<Smoth> ce fai un
<Nippon> dentro la cartella ci sono due file: uno TeamViewer, e la'ltro TeamViewer6. Quale devo selezionare?
<Smoth> filesdeerpacchetto teamviewer | grep bin
<filo1234> che c'entra apt?
<jester-> Nippon: prova la lanciare TeamViewer  da terminale
<jester-> se si apre correttamente è luio
<Nippon> con quale comando
<jester-> Nippon: scrivendoci vivagnocca
<Nippon> :-)
<Smoth> jester-, ma è contro le regole del canale!
<cristian_c> lol
<Nippon> devo provare a riavviare il pc per capire se ho fattola scelta giusta?
<Smoth> no
<Nippon> ciao cristian_c
<Smoth> devi aspettare che arrivi un testone di debian
<cristian_c> ciao
<Smoth> il quale ci saprà dire come estrarre il nome dell'eseguibile a partire dal nome del pacchetto
<Nippon> ok, forse riavviando lo capisco
<filo1234> which nome
<Nippon> se ho fatto la scelta giusta
<filo1234> ti da l'eseguibile
<filo1234> which teamviewer nel caso
<filo1234> Smoth: testone di debian?
<Smoth> filo1234, sei uno di questi
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<Smoth> :O
<Smoth> eheh
<Smoth> dai
<jester-> filo1234: testunn
<Smoth> Nippon,
<FloodBotIt2> Smoth: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> crapun
<Nippon> esatto
<Smoth> fai nel terminale
<Smoth> ecco
<Nippon> con which teamviwer l'ho aperto
<filo1234> o.0
<jester-> Nippon: è /usr/bin/tealviewer
<jester-> Nippon: /usr/bin/teamviewer
<Nippon> l'ho aperto con /usr/bin/teamviewer
<Nippon> grazie
<jester-> Nippon: quindi il comando è illo
<Nippon> esattamente
<Nippon> con vivagnocca non ha funzionato :-)
<jester-> peccato
<Nippon> spero che qualcuno possa darmi qualche suggerimento
<Nippon> quando avvio il pc è possibile fare aprire l' "utente" che si vuole scegliere?
<Nippon> sul mio pc, ci sono due utenti. Posso fare avviare il mio pc direttamente sul desktop del mio utente?
<Smoth> questa è facile
<Smoth> google ubuntu 11.10 login automatico
<Nippon> quindi devo andarmelo a cercare
<Smoth> è il primo risultato
<Smoth> se vuoi il menu con l'elenco degli utenti "loggabili" non sò se esiste
<Nippon> ok, fatto
<Nippon> grazie ;-)
<Nippon> era una domanda semplice ;-)
<Smoth> non serve che mi ringrazi
<Nippon> mi hai aiutato
<Smoth> vai e diffondi il virus di ubuntu per il mondo
<Nippon> sicuramente
<giorgio> c'è qualcuno
<Smoth> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Smoth> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Smoth> ormai sono un maestro nello smistare i piccoli amici bisognosi di aiuto
<giorgio> allora uso ubuntu  solo che nn mi si vedono più icone sul desktop mi si vedono solo le 2 barre  superiore e inferiore e sul ubuntu software center quando  seleziono un programma mi spunta scarica e quando clicco nn sucede nulla
<Smoth> il programma del terminale apt-get funziona ancora?
<giorgio> aspetta vedo
<giorgio> che devo scrivere
<giorgio> nel terminale
<Smoth> ora controllo
<Smoth> sono dispiaciuto non ne ho idea
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install nome_programma
<jester-> giorgio: prima sudo apt-get update per aggiornare la lista
<giorgio> aspetta   il problema principale è che il desktop è un po nella merda esiste una impstazione o terminale che mi fa tornare il pc  come quando ho appena installato ubntu anche se cancella i file già esistenti...voglio una specie di formattazione
<filo1234> !gnomereset | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio> mi puoi dire cosa fare passo passo?
<Smoth> giorgio, apri la cartella home
<jester-> giorgio: apri cartella home, batti control-h e appaiono file e dir nascosti, cerchi le cartelle e aggiungi un .bak
<giorgio> asp
<giorgio> batti ctrl h vul dire nella cartella o terminae
<filo1234> nella cartella
<Smoth> è uno shortcut della cartella home
<giorgio> nn succede niente
<Smoth> hai il tasto ctrl rotto
<jester-> giorgio: menu visualzza/mostra file nascosti
<giorgio> l ho fatto da visualizzazione ma nn spunta niente
<jester-> giorgio: scorri verso il basso
<giorgio> dentro la home c'è solo la cartella giorgio
<filo1234> devi entrare dentro giorgio
<jester-> giorgio: entra in giorgio
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> ora
<jester-> giorgio: oltre alle cartelle indicate prima dal bot rinomina anche .compiz e .compiz-1
<neramarea> 'sera, gente; ho bisogno di disinstallare i driver ati closed e riattivare i radeon open. come mi muovo? la procedura della wiki non pare funzionare... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<jester-> neramarea: avevi fatto i deb?
<giorgio> nn ho capito cosa devo rinominare
<jester-> !gnomereset | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio> dico ci sono tante  cartelle devo rinominare sol o quelle citate
<filo1234> + .compiz e .compiz-1
<jester-> giorgio: lo leggi quello che ti ha scritto ubot-it ?
<giorgio> li rinomino aggiungendo  a tutti bk
<giorgio> ?
<jester-> filo1234: è arrivato il rinforzo?
<filo1234> bah
<Smoth> giorgio, puoi rinominare tutte le cartelle se credi che possa rendere la tua esperienza più appagante
<filo1234> Smoth: finiscila di dire idiozie
<filo1234> giorgio: basta che le rinomini
<filo1234> come ti pare
<giorgio> ok
<filo1234> anche in pippo1 pipo2 pippo3
<filo1234> le cartelle indicate
<giorgio> fatto sto riavviando vediamo come va
<jester-> non serve riavviare, basta uscire e rientrare
<neramarea> jester- mi serve una mano; ho disinstallato i driver ati e riconfigurato i radeon open, tutto come da procedura standard, ma ovviamente devo aver sbagliato qualcosa; ora al riavvio schermata nera...
<jester-> neramarea: hai cancellato xorg.conf
<neramarea> è una domanda?
<jester-> zi
<neramarea> temo di no
<jester-> fallo
<neramarea> da provvisoria?
<jester-> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neramarea> impossibile... file system in sola lettura jester-
<neramarea> chmod 777?
<jester-> neramarea: hai il fs sminchiato  sudo touch /forcefsck e sudo reboot
<neramarea> jester- impossibile fare touch di /forcefsck file system in sola lettura...
<jester-> neramarea: riavvia che a un certopunto si pianta e ti chiede di premere f per fare lo scandisk
<filo1234> neramarea: sicuro di non essere in recovery?
<neramarea> filo sì ero in recovery... se entro in normale ho lo schermo nero...
<filo1234> neramarea: avvia normale e vedi se premento ctrl+alt+F1 ti fa fare il login testuale
<filo1234> nel caso fai da li
<neramarea> dannazione... continua a darmi login incorrect... eppure user e pwd sono corretti!
<neramarea> come non detto: blocnum non premuto
<neramarea> jester- filo1234 rimosso xorg.conf. reboot?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> cosi al boot fa lo scan
<neramarea> ok
<neramarea> mh. jester- ripartire è ripartito, ma m'è sparito gnome shelll
<neramarea> c'è un'interfaccia... come dire? ibrida...
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> neramarea: e sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<neramarea> mannaggia... gnome-shell non funge più. ho la modalità di ripiego forzata. che posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-09
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<Pallino> ho pes12 installato in windows come lo faccio partirei in ubuntu 11.10??
<Pallino> chi mi aiuta
<ichi_> giocando da windows suppongo..
<ichi_> hai un pc dualboot con linux e windows?
<Pallino> capito ma mi dicono che puo partire anche da ubuntuu
<Pallino> no
<Pallino> ho un ph dove ho installato anche ubuntu
<Pallino> un hp
<ichi_> quindi vuoi far partire pes12 su ubuntu ma dalla partizione con windows?
<Pallino> e per aggiornare amule sai come si fa???
<Pallino> siii
<Pallino> almeno se si puo fare dicono di si
<ichi_> x aggiornare amule nn saprei dirti, in teoria basta che apri amule, vai sulmenù "Help" che di solito è in alto verso destra e da li dovresti trovare la voce "controlla aggiornamenti" o qualcosa di simile
<ichi_> invece per pes12 mi suona strano che tu possa giocare da una partizione all'altra
<Pallino> ok amule ci provo
<ichi_> di sicuro puoi giocare se installi pes12 usando Wine
<ichi_> ma sinceramente se vuoi un consiglio, gioca su windows
<Pallino> anche a me suona strano come infatti ci gioco solo da windows
<Pallino> ho provato anche wine ma non me lo fa installare
<Pallino> accetto il consiglio
<Pallino> e meglio
<ichi_> ^^
<ichi_> magari si può anche eh, per carità
<ichi_> però nn so neanche quanto conviene e sopratutto a che qualità giochi poi
<Pallino> cioe a che qualita giochi???
<Pallino> cmq amule non mi da nessun  tasto help
<neramarea> 'giorno. sono tornato ai driver radeon open, dopo aver disinstallato catalyst; ora però non riesco in alcun modo a riavere gnome-shell: mi si avvia sempre e comunque gnome-session-fallback. nelle info di sistema appare sempre esperienza ripiego, nei driver video... che posso fare? i radeon dovrebbero supportare l'accelerazione 3d, e invece... pippe!
<drox> Problemone devo disinstallare un'applicazione ma non riesco
<drox> il problema è che da Ubuntu center ec...  mi da l'installazione in esecuzione, ma èè ferma da almeno 30 minuti come faccio a bloccarla in modo da provare a ripetere l'installazione?
<drox> si è bloccato in applicazione delle modifiche
<drox> è possibile resettare il processo?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<giuseppe1> buon giorno a tutti! dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu non vedo più i filmati in flash cosa devo fare?
<jester-> giuseppe1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<stevr1it> salve , ho un probelma, uso ubuntu 11.10 con xfce e apro un file con libreoffice e me lo da in sola lettura, lo salvo non nuovo nome , me lo apre ma mi dice che non posso modificarlo. I permessi del file sono a posto, se lo apro con abiword invece tutto corretto. cosa posso fare?
<giuseppe1> jester-, grazie
<jester-> stevr1it: cancella la cartella .libreoffice
<stevr1it> ma glia ltri file li apre benissimo
<stevr1it> altri
<stevr1it> creod di aver capito, il file era su un hardisl esterno e credo sia un problema di permessi
<stevr1it> me lo apre ma non lo modifica
<stevr1it> chown se non sbaglio
<stevr1it> uff, proprietario intendevo dire, grazie jester
<gigirock> ciao amici e semplici conoscenti...come faccio a scoprire la mia versione di driver video ati ?
<linux> buon giorno vorrei sapere come posso richiamare da terminale google chrome
<enzotib> gigirock, è un segreto
<enzotib> linux, chromium-browser
<gigirock> linux, ma tu cosa hai installato ?
<gigirock> cia enzotib , ma quanto mi costa sto segreto
<linux> grazie mille enzotib
<enzotib> gigirock, per me è un segreto, dato che non lo so e non ho ATI
<gigirock> enzotib, dici che google ne sa qualcosa ? :)
<enzotib> gigirock, io mi farei un giro in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<gigirock> enzotib, tra l'altro n mi installa l'ultima versione di driver hw propietari
<stevr1it> jester-, non riesco a cambiare i permessi ai file di questo hardisk esterno, ho provato sudo chmod 777 -R Elements (  il nome dell'hardisk esterno) , non mi da nessun errore, lavora per un po ma i permessi in lettura e scrittura restano uguali. Dove sbalgio?
<jester-> stevr1it: al file li devi dare
<stevr1it> jester-, ma vorrei darli a tuti i files dell'ahrdisk
<jester-> stevr1it: ma sei matto
<jester-> stevr1it: se crei un file nuovo lo sapva?
<stevr1it> è un hardisk che uso su molti pc
<jester-> salva*
<filo1234> stevr1it: se l'hd è NTFS non puoi cambiare un beneamato permesso
<stevr1it> provo
<stevr1it> si lo salva
<jester-> stevr1it: ls -la /il/cacchio/difile
<stevr1it> però ho un problema, quando apro un file da questo hardisk non riesco amodificarlo con libreoffice, anche se ho cancelalto la cartella .libreoffice
<stevr1it> mi da ls -al
<stevr1it> scusa
<stevr1it> mi da -rw-------
<jester-> stevr1it:  ci credo che non modifica
<jester-> stevr1it: chomod 644
<jester-> chmod
<stevr1it> già provato niente da fare non me li modifica
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo
<stevr1it> ovvio
<jester-> filo1234: che sia bloccato ?
<jester-> stevr1it: fa vedere tutta la risposta a ls -la
<stevr1it> continua darmi -rw-------
<stevr1it> -rw------- 1 stevr1it stevr1it 33280 2011-11-28 11:50 DSA.doc
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo chattr -i
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo chattr -i  /etc/etc/file
<stevr1it> jester-, gli altir file dell'hardisk si aprono, è un problme adi quello, prima era salvato con passowrd ora l'ho cacellata, tagli e incollo su un altro file
<jester-> poi dai i 644
<stevr1it> niente da fare,
<jester-> stevr1it: copia il contenuto e fanne uno nuovo
<jester-> e che si inculi
<stevr1it> jester-, fatto, grazie, scusate ancora il disturbo
<filo1234> stevr1it: se l'hd è NTFS non puoi cambiare un beneamato permesso
<filo1234> e 2
<filo1234> uscito è
<nicotano> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nicotano
<ubot-it> nicotano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<linux> salve a tutti vorrei provare un programma per l'editing video quale mi consigliate?
<jester-> aiò Aizram
<linux> salve a tutti vorrei provare un programma per l'editing video quale mi consigliate?
<fabio_cc> linux, c'è pitivi che è già presente di default oppure avidemux
<Aizram> ciao jester- :D
<fabio_cc> linux, non è necessario che ripeti la domanda
<filo1234> linux: openshot, pitivi, kdialog... dipende da te
<jester-> linux: Avidemux, Cinelerra, Kdenlive, Kino, Lives
<filo1234> è come se ti dicessimo di consigliarti la bionda o l amora
<linux> cerco qualcosa diciamo di professionale visto che di solito uso premiere
<umby213> secondo il mio modestissimo parere il migliore è kdenlive... però va a gusti... e poi dipende da che ci devi fare :)
<jester-> linux: la roba buona pro la paghi, difficile che la trovi open
<linux> a questo si cercavo solo qualche consiglio
<gigirock> raga per svariati motivi dovrei installare driver ati versione 11.4 avete un idea di come fare in oneiric ?
<jester-> gigirock: è tutto nell'open adesso
<gigirock> jester-, una risposta sensata...direi,quindi ?
<jester-> gigirock: lasciargli usare l'open se driver aggiuntivi non vede altro
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco proprio a capire come scoprire i nomi dei sensori (chip) montati nel pc con lm-sensors
<dikdust> sensors-detect non te li riconosce ?
<cristian_c> o almeno vorrei sapere se c'è un modo alternativo per conoscerlo
<cristian_c> non volevo configuare lm-sensors
<cristian_c> *configurare
<cristian_c> l'ho già configurato
<dikdust> ?
<cristian_c> dikdust, faccio un esempio con pastebin
<cristian_c> dikdust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/764801/
<dikdust> in /etc/modules ci dovrebbero essere
<dikdust> se ho capito cosa stai chiedendo
<cristian_c> dikdust, in /etc/modules ci sono i driver
<cristian_c> i nomi dei driver da caricare all'avvio
<dikdust> ahh
<dikdust> ho capito
<cristian_c> diversi da quelli elencati in lsmod
<dikdust> forse nel src del kernel, ma non ti so dire
<cristian_c> ok, grazie comunque per aver risposto :)
<dikdust> forse sulla doc di lm-sensors trovi qualcosa in piu' http://www.lm-sensors.org/browser/lm-sensors/trunk/doc/chips/SUMMARY
<dikdust> prego
<cristian_c> grazie, aggiungo il link ai preferiti :)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> Salve a tutti scusatemi una domanda.
<mikunos> ho connesso un card reader per 16 tipi di schede di memoria. Pare che il sistema lo veda correttamente ma non appare l'icona relativa all'SD card che ho appena inserito. E' Normale?
<massimo18> mikunos, hai inserito una scheda per leggerla?
<mikunos> si
<massimo18> mikunos, si è acceso un led sul lettore o no?
<mikunos> si il led rosso
<massimo18> relativo a dove hai inserito la sd?
<mikunos> il led verde si accende per un attimo e poi si spegne
<mikunos> nell'apposito alloggiamento
<mikunos> del multi-lettore di card
<massimo18> il led verde è quello relativo alla scheda o all'alimentazione?
<mikunos> il led verde della lettura della scheda
<mikunos> il reader è questo: http://www.newkarson.it/sito/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1466&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=64
<massimo18> mikunos, prova ad andare in computer e vedere se vedi la scheda
<mikunos> no, è esattamente quello che cerco di fare
<mikunos> ma non c'è l'icona relativa alla scheda sd card
<massimo18> mikunos, non sul desktop ma sulle risorse
<mikunos> sulle risorse non c'è e dmesg mi dice http://pastie.org/2990856
<massimo18> in caso prova con una sd diversa magari quella che hai è farlocca
<mikunos> idem con le altre sd cards
<Mdfalcubo> è riconosciuto ma non montato, devi dare il mount
<mikunos> Io ho unity
<massimo18> mikunos, pure io ma funziona bene il lettore
<mikunos> come funziona in questo caso?
<mikunos> :-(
<mikunos> fra i dispositivi non è presente
<BetaBrain> buon giorno
<mikunos> in Computer non è presente
<mikunos> salve BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> aloha
<massimo18> mikunos, prova a cambiare porta usb
<mikunos> idem
<massimo18> mikunos, ok allora non so dirti
<mikunos> Mdfalcubo cosa dovrei fare?
<pamela> ciao a tutti
<nicotano>  salve
<Grish> ciao a tutti è possibile avanzare all'ultima  versione di ubuntu software center pur avendo installato Maverick?
<Grish> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<toz> ciao a tutti
<toz> ubuntu 10.10 qui, Gnome
<toz> ma alcune finestre mi risultano troppo grandi per essere visualizzate
<toz> ho un Samsung N130 netbook, volevo sapere se c'è un modo
<toz> ?
<nicotano> toz,  menu sistema driver proprietari per installare i driver della scheda video
<toz> grazie, ora provo!
<Bartoloni> su 11.10, dopo aver installato i drivers della vga ATI integrata, lo schermo e' andato fuori frequenza (1280x1024x75) .. come faccio ad abbassare la risoluzione senza rimuovere il driver? THX!
<jester1-> Bartoloni: quali driver
<jester1-> Bartoloni: se hai messo quelli da sito ati sono perniciosi
<Bartoloni> jester1-: no, figurati.. e' su un pc nuovo, ho instllato quelli consigliati dall'ì iconcina dell' hardware in altio a destra
<Bartoloni> al riavvio mi ha messo su 1280x1024x60 (che dovrebb essere retto senza problemi dai 2 monitor che ho) .. ma entrambi danno l'errore di fuori frequenza :(
<Bartoloni> la vga ati e' integrata sulla MB
<Bartoloni> come posso settare il vesa direttamente con l'ìopzione "E" in grub?
<jester1->  Bartoloni in impostazioni video non re la fa cambiare?
<Bartoloni> quanto parte dopo il grub, lo schermo passa in nero.. fino al suono di login
<jester1-> Bartoloni: quello è un problema relativo ma dovresti poter cambiare la risoluzione in impostazioni di sistema
<Bartoloni> ma lo schermo mi rimane nero..., come posso forzare il partire in vesa mode'?
<jester1-> Bartoloni: ma poi arrivi alla finestra di login?
<BlueSea> ciao a tutti
<BlueSea> ho bisogno un aiuto
<nicotano> ! aiuto | BlueSea
<ubot-it> BlueSea: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bobbybong> !aiuto
<bobbybong> :)
<BlueSea> oops scusate..
<BlueSea> ciao a tutti allora vi espongo il mio prob. Ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ma non piacendomi unity ho installato il pacchetto xfce. Ieri mio fratello non so cos'ha toccato e ora il mio pc a ogni mossa mi parla e mi esce fuori la finestra della tastiera. Come posso togliere questa cosa?
<HoldenC> ti parla? :D
<BlueSea> si esempio ora mi dice quello che ho scritto e la tua risposta
<BlueSea> tutto in italo-inglese
<nicotano> BlueSea,  apri il gestore file, nella tua home attiva la visualizzazione file nascosti (ctrl+h) ed elimina la direcotry .xfce poi riavvia la sessione e le impostazioni saranno al default
<BlueSea> ok ora provo grazie mille
<Bartoloni> jester1-: no.. nulla s, soloil segnale di fuori frequneza.. cmq per il momento ho collegato un vecchio CRT  che e' stato settato a 1600x1200 in automatico (!!!) .. che perfortuna ha retto.. e ho rimosso il driver...
<kimal73> ragazzi posto la domanda qua perchè riguarda appunto ubuntu: ragazzi ho ubuntu 11.10 e mi sono accorto che non vanno i suoni di sistema, l'audio invece funziona perfettamente (se metto un film oppure da internet, ecc)
<kimal73> non vi vedo molto partecipi stasera...:O
<bpietro> kimal73: e non vanno tutti quanti quando li hai impostati o non li hai impostati ancora?
<kimal73> bpietro: ma non ho mai impostato i suoni di sistema. perlomeno mi doveva dare quelli di default. Per farti un esempio non mi fa la tamburellata quando all'accesso.
<kimal73> *togliamo quel quando.
<bpietro> si si, ho capito solo dopo che almeno quelli predefiniti dovresti sentire
<kimal73> he. cosa significa ciò?
<kimal73> come devo intervenire?
<bpietro> sistema -> preferenze -> audio e la scheda effetti sonori, verifica se non è marcato 'Muto'
<kimal73> no, muto no. però stava il volume al minimo.
<bpietro> aha
<bpietro> allora impostati volume, che ti più aggrada e sei a posto :)
<kimal73> bpietro: al centro mi pare giusto, grazie!
<bpietro> de nada
<bpietro> devo ringraziarti io, che mi hai incluso tra ragazzi ('ragazzi posto la domanda...) sono ragazzo un po staggionato :P
<ugone> :-) do
<jolly91_> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jolly91_> paura e delirio a las vegas
<bpietro> jolly91_: leggiti quella riga sopra la 'paura ...'
<jolly91_> ma come devo fare x scaricare??
<jolly91_> come faccio a scaricare??
<bpietro> e che vuoi scaricare da qui? robot del canale ti ha già detto che da qui non si scarica niente, qui si discutte di Ubuntu
<bpietro> se vuoi scaricare, installati amule (ch'è varianta linuxiana di emule) e la cerchi quel che vuoi
<enzotib> jolly91_: ci sono server e canali irc dove poter scaricare, ma non qui su freenode
<jolly91_> nn capisco
<jolly91_> cosa fate su questo canale??
<enzotib> sei de coccio
<enzotib> leggiti il topic
<enzotib> jester-: ci facevamo due risate
<jester-> trollava male e lento
<e-DIO-t> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Khq-PZxN5Q&feature=related :D
<enzotib> e-DIO-t: hai sbagliato canale, guarda che a jester- gli gira male
<enzotib> :)
<e-DIO-t> ahaha dai se la giocano bene sui motivetti 'sti fasci :D
 * e-DIO-t canticchia: "nooooooooooooo non stare in pena nel dubbio mena e te la vivrai di piùùùùùùùùùùùùùù"
<e-DIO-t> oppork
<e-DIO-t> ora ho capito
<bpietro> purtroppo alcuni vedono solo quel 'free' di freenode e per loro free è sinonimo di scaricare a più non posso
 * e-DIO-t chiede scusa a tutti e si lancia in -chat, dannato autojoin
<enzotib> bpietro: sarai mica parente del direttore?
<bpietro> enzotib: no, di certo, non sono neanche italiano
<enzotib> meglio
<bpietro> perché hai questa sensazione? troppo severo con ragazzi?
<enzotib> no no, è il nome che non digerisco
<bpietro> mah, sono abituato a farmi nick così, prima lettera di cognome+nome. E questo uso su freenode da anni
<bpietro> inventarmi il nick fantasioso non è la mia tazza di thè
<Fili> buonasera
<Fili> avrei bisogno di una mano per modificare la sequenza dell MBR
<Fili> chi sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi? Garzie
<jester-> Fili: cioè?
<jester-> mbr mica ha una sequenza
<Fili> cioè vorrei che anzichè partire in automatico ubuntu, mi partisse winzoz
<jester-> Fili: nel senso che vuoi togliere grub o settsre gub su winzoz
<Fili> @jaster voglio settare grub su winzoz
<ubottu-it> Fili: Error: "jaster" is not a valid command.
<Fili> jaster, voglio settare grub su winzoz
<jester-> Fili: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> Fili: GRUB_DEFAULT=3
<Fili> jester: grazie, adesso provo
<jester-> Fili: quando hai fatto fischia
<Fili> jester: fatto
<jester-> Fili: salva
<Fili> jester: fatto
<jester-> Fili: sudo update-grub
<Fili> jaster: fatto
<jester-> Fili: questa riga era cosi? #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> Fili: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  e copia nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste| Fili
<ubot-it> Fili: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fili> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765222/
<jester-> Fili: ok prova a riavviare
<Fili> ok
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti ci sarebbe qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare con gnome 3 perchè ho problemi nella visualizzazione
<alessandro_> cioè quando sposto qualcosa mi lascia sempre la scia
<alessandro_> vorrei ripristinarlo perchè secondo me ho scombinato un pò di cose
<alessandro_> è possibile?
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-10
<Carlin0> !info radiotray
<ubot-it> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (oneiric), package size 92 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Carlin0> !info radiotray lucid
<ubot-it> lucid is not a valid distribution ['maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric']
<paolo> salve a tutti...devo fare partire una chiavetta poste mobile.non ci riesco proprio.premetto che quella vodafone funziona
<paolo> so che è tardi, però.........
<Davide_G> innanzitutto di che marca è?
<paolo> onda pm 1051
<paolo> il sistema ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<Davide_G> sul forum c'è scritto che con la chiavetta danno anche i driver...
<Davide_G> ce lhai il cd?
<paolo> sono sulla chiavetta. ma non funzionano
<Davide_G> che errore ti da?
<paolo> li scarico sulla scrivania poi estraggo il contenuto e doppio clic su install.sh
<paolo> dopo devo dare esegui
<paolo> lo do ma non succede nulla
<roxdragon> paolo, ?
<Davide_G> fallo dal terminale
<roxdragon> hai dato chmod +x script.sh?
<paolo> no provo subito
<roxdragon> poi si che ci puoi cliccare e fare esegui
<Davide_G> appunto..
<paolo> devo scrivere chmod +x script.sh?
<paolo> se si non funziona
<roxdragon> come si chiama quel file .sh?
<paolo> install.sh
<roxdragon> chmod +x install.sh
<roxdragon> e copia l'errore
<paolo> fatto non va
<roxdragon> qui
<roxdragon> errore?
<paolo> ci avevo pensato mi dice nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> dove lo hai il file?
<roxdragon> sulla scrivania?
<paolo> si
<roxdragon> chiudi tutti i terminali che hai aperto
<roxdragon> ne apri uno nuovo e dai:
<roxdragon> cd Scrivania
<roxdragon> e poi
<roxdragon> chmod +x install.sh
<paolo> bash: cd: scrivania: nessun file o directory
<paolo> è la risposta
<roxdragon> scrivania con la S maiuscola
<roxdragon> cd Scrivania
<Davide_G> i file estratti li hai in una cartella?
<paolo> si
<Davide_G> ok allora fai
<roxdragon> paolo,  la S maiuscola
<paolo> la ho corretta
<Davide_G> fai cosi
<roxdragon> ok... dove li hai i file? in che cartella
<paolo> e va bene ma dopo col chmd nessun file o directory
<Davide_G> cd /Scrivania/nomedellacartella
<roxdragon> ok... dai: cd NOME_cartella...
<Davide_G> dopodiché gli dai chmod +x install.sh
<roxdragon> rispetta le maiuscola
<paolo> ok
<paolo> ho fatto
<roxdragon> io vado a ninna XD ci pensi tu Davide_G ?
<Davide_G> ok rox
<Davide_G> notte
<paolo> grazie notte
<paolo> dicevo....
<roxdragon> per avviarlo sh install.sh
<roxdragon> di nulla.. notte paolo & Davide_G
<Davide_G> menomale che dovevo continuare io xD
<roxdragon> hahah
<roxdragon> byee
<Davide_G> :D
<Davide_G> sciaooo
<paolo> ho fatto e dopo dato chmd e il resto non è successo nulla
<Davide_G> ok allora ha funzionato
<Davide_G> ora digita: sh install.sh
<paolo> mi ha fatto scegliere la lingua
<paolo> e poi mu ha dato un sacco di errori
<paolo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide_G> ok pastali
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765510/
<Davide_G> ora guardo
<paolo> grazie
<Davide_G> prova a dargli un: sudo sh install.sh
<Davide_G> e vedi se ti da lo stesso errore
<paolo> forse
<paolo> intanto ha funzionato ora provo a vedere se è ruto ok
<Davide_G> ok
<Davide_G> perché non gli avevamo dato il super user per quello che ti negava l'accesso
<paolo> caica ma non apre l'applicazione
<Davide_G> cosa dice?
<paolo> ora la trovo su applicazioni-internet-onda
<paolo> non dice nulla
<paolo> clicco su onda
<paolo> carica ma poi non lo apre
<Davide_G> mmmm
<Davide_G> quando lo hai installato non ti ha dato nessun errore sul terminale. giusto?
<paolo> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/usr/bin/wvdial": Nessun file o directory
<paolo> udevadm is exist!
<paolo> install completed!!!
<paolo> ....After setup, you will find the ONDA_Connection_Manager in "Applications->Internet->ONDA_Connection_Manager". Click the ONDA_Connection_Manager and the application will run
<paolo> read: 341: Illegal option -n
<FloodBotIt2> paolo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<paolo> shell-init: errore durante il reperimento la directory corrente: getcwd: impossibile accedere alle directory padre: Nessun file o directory
<paolo> non si capisce te lo pasto
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765518/
<paolo> Davide_G
<Davide_G> allora dice che c'è un problema con le wdial...
<Davide_G> e anche alle libqt
<Davide_G> intanto install questo: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<paolo> fatto
<Davide_G> e anche questo: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<Davide_G> ora prova a rifare l'installazione
<Davide_G> sudo sh install.sh
<paolo> sh: Can't open install.sh
<Davide_G> cd /Scrivania/nomedellacartella
<Davide_G> e poi sudo sh install.sh
<Davide_G> fatto?
<paolo> non mi prende il comando
<Davide_G> fai questo: sudo ./install.sh
<Davide_G> vado a zZz...
<paolo> scrivimi il comando intero la cartella è"PM1051.PM.L.B05"
<Davide_G> notte
<Davide_G> cd /Scrivania/PM1051.PM.L.B05
<Davide_G> si ma guarda se nella cartella ce ancora il file install.sh
<paolo> ok ti ringrazio ora provo se non va ti cerco domani e finiamo
<paolo> buona notte
<Davide_G> dopodiché gli dai chmod +x install.sh
<Davide_G> e poi sudo sh install.sh
<Davide_G> di dovrei essere domani mattina sul tardi
<paolo> perfetto a domani grazie ancora
<Davide_G> intanto prova quello che ti ho postato
<paolo> il comando non lo prende nessun file o directory
<paolo> a domani dai
<Davide_G> aspetta
<paolo> ok
<Davide_G> hai teamviewer?
<paolo> non so cosa sia
<Davide_G> e un software per il controllo remoto cosi guardavo direttamente io
<Davide_G> http://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/index.aspx
<Davide_G> ci vediamo domani
<Davide_G> notte
<k1> ciao :)
<Davide_G> ciao
<polis> ciao
<polis> in skipe cin kubunutu non mi va la cam, nekll opzioni faccio prova è non va
<polis> come mai
<polis> cosa devo controllare ce qualche test che si puo fare?
<remix_tj> !webcam | polis
<ubot-it> polis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<polis> :(
<polis> ma skype conke altro soft lo posso usare?
<polis> cioe come protocllo
<polis> ce qualche altro programma
<polis> ?
<Davide_G> ce cheese
<polis> ok grazie
<polis> Davide_G:  MA SI USA PER CHATTARE?
<polis> CHEESE O EPR FARE FILAMTI
<polis> da come leggo
<remix_tj> polis: allora
<remix_tj> skype si usa solo con skype
<polis> si ma la mia webcam non va
<remix_tj> segui la guida skypewebcams che ti ha dato ubot-it per la webcam
<polis> ci sono rpogrammi multi protocollo
<remix_tj> si ma skype è proprietario
<remix_tj> quindi niente
<polis> ok
<polis> la leggero
<remix_tj> magari basta semplicemente fare LD_PRELOAD della libreria giusta per la webcam e funziona
<polis> ok
<polis> provero ciao
<kimal73> stamattina sorpresa. Le cartelle di nautilus non sono più arancioni ma grigie, anzi non sono più cartelle ma sembrano fogli... in più la stampante che fino a ieri mi stampava bene stampa una pagina intera con tutto l'inchiostro a cavolo sopra.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kimal73> 'ngiorno
<jester-> kimal73: cambia le icone
<kimal73> ma il sistema le cambia da solo?
<kimal73> vive?
<jester-> eh ububnu è famosa per gli scherzi da prete che fa di notte a pc spento
<kimal73> jester-: da dove cambio le icone?
<jester-> kimal73: se hai gnome3 devi installare gnome-tweak-tool
<kimal73> ho la 11.10 quindi credo di avere gnome 3
<kimal73> jester-: e per la stampante???
<kimal73> se stampo la pagina di prova me la stampa bene
<MarcoFe> ragazzi ciao...qualcuno ha installato sul proprio ubuntu 11.10 un iphone/ipod?
<enzotib> kimal73, sarà gnome-setting-daemon ch'è morto
<MarcoFe> jester-: salve :)
<kimal73> se stampo un documento combina un casino.
<jester-> aiò MarcoFe
<kimal73> enzotib: e come lo resuscito?
<enzotib> kimal73, prima cosa controlliamo: pgrep -fl gnome-settings-daemon
<enzotib> kimal73, metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> MarcoFe: tirati fuori dalla testa di gestire aifoni e aipaddi da linux, la via maestra è installarti winzoz in virtualbox e poi metterci itunes
<MarcoFe> jester-: ma serio sei??!
<MarcoFe> ma la libreria libimobile non serve ad un ca..o!
<kimal73> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765747/
<MarcoFe> cavolo! :)
<jester-> gia gestisce at minchiam la quasi totalità dei cellofoni figuriamoci roba apple
<martino> ciao
<MarcoFe> jester-: che tristezza...la cosa bella è che prima riuscivo tranquillamente :(
<martino> ho appena messo ubuntu
<martino> mai usato prima
<enzotib> kimal73, no, è vivo, allora niente, io proverei a riavviare la sessione o magari il pc e vedere se il problema persiste
<MarcoFe> jester-: /ma è strano però...prima con la 10.10 riuscivo tranquillamente...indagherò...se trovo soluzione realizzo un post o cose simili :)
<jester-> MarcoFe: aifono se lo attacchi lo monta come una normale oeriferica ma non ci scrivi, ipod mi pare facesse qualcosa rhitmbox o cme cazzo si scrive
<jester-> periferica*
<martino> su windows per avere una vpn valida ho fatto un acquisto di vpn  hide my ass ,su ubuntu si deve sempre pagare ,altrimenti mi dici come devo regolare il mio firefox per avere tale vpn ,per favore?
<MarcoFe> jester-: il problema è che ora come ora non riesco manco mantarlo :)
<MarcoFe> mi sembra che si usase ifuse
<jester-> MarcoFe: comunque, giusto per non far danni, a ogni cellofno scarafone serve il suo driver che i costruttori non sviluppano per lo 0,5% del mercato linux desktop
<kimal73> enzotib: ti postato su pastbin
<enzotib> kimal73, e io ti ho risposto
<MarcoFe> jester-: ed è una merd..ata...che schifo...maledetti
<martino> qualcuno mi può rispondere?
<kimal73> enzotib: non me ne ero accorto. avevo già provato a riavviare. ma la stampa me l'ha ripetuta a cavolo.
<enzotib> kimal73, e lo icone?
<enzotib> kimal73, cioè, l'aspetto delle cartelle, etc.?
<MarcoFe> martino: non ti so rispondere
<kimal73> enzotib: ora con advanced setting sono riuscito a impostare delle icone per le cartelle, anche se sono grigie e non arancio.
<martino> MarcoFe : chi potrebbe saper mettere una potente vpn sul proprio firefox per far figurare che si è connessi magari da un paese dell'africa o del canada ecc. ecc. ,si paga su ubuntu oppure no?
<remix_tj> !tor | martino
<ubot-it> martino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<MarcoFe> martino: non capisco il motivo per il quale tu voglia fare una cosa del genere, ma non ho idea :)
<kimal73> enzotib: come faccio a riottenere l'aspetto predefinito?
<martino> MarcoFe non capisci perchè voglio far sembrare io connesso per esempio dal canada?
<martino> questo non capisci?
<remix_tj> martino: per fare il minchione
<MarcoFe> remix_tj: :D
<remix_tj> martino: in quella guida c'e' scritto tutto quello che ti serve
<MarcoFe> perchè vi intrippate con voler restare anonimi?
<MarcoFe> martino: perchè vuoi restare anonimo?
<martino> MarcoFe non mi interessa molto rimanere anonimo quanto voler far figurare che io mi trovo in un certo paese
<MarcoFe> martino: devi mentire a qualcuno che vai in canada allora
<martino> questo perchè  per esempio per acquisti su ebay si trova roba diversa in altri paese rispetto all'italia
<martino> magari certa roba non è vendibile in italia ma solo in canada
<MarcoFe> martino: considera però che sempre in italia deve arrivarti
<kimal73> scusate ho le icone delle cartelle e i restanti temi che non mi sembrano gnome predefinito, le cartelle ad esempio non sono arancioni. come faccio a rimetterle?
<martino> incomincio a scoprire che la roba c'è ,poi risolverò anche il problema di farla arrivare in italy ,un problema alla volta
<MarcoFe> martino:  :)
<remix_tj> comunque martino
<remix_tj> le cose di ebay si trovano tutte
<martino> poi certi video di you tube non sono visibili in italy ma in altri paesi sì
<remix_tj> poi non spediscono in italia
<remix_tj> vabbe martino
<remix_tj> cosa fai non ci interessa
<remix_tj> !chat | martino
<ubot-it> martino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> !chat | MarcoFe
<ubot-it> MarcoFe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt1> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MarcoFe> cmq interessante che i due bot si commentano a vicenda :D
<martino> grazie ubot-it per l'info
<martino> che significa !chat?
<Otello> Ciao a tutti.
<kimal73> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come ripristinare il tema delle icone predefinite di ubuntu 11,10 mi si presentano così: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/schermatadel20111210115.jpg/
<martino> come faccio a sapere se sul mio ubuntu ho il componente universe o no?
<kimal73> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> cu fu
<kimal73> mi si è incasinato un pò tutto
<kimal73> jester-: ora mi si presenta così il desk http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/schermatadel20111210115.jpg/
<kimal73> jester-: ho dato il comando unity--replace ma dopo un casino di errori pare si sia bloccato. nel senso che nel terminale è tutto fermo
<jester-> kimal73: è unity --reset
<jester-> control c
<kimal73> jester-: che faccio ora? posso chiudere il terminale anche se sta lavorando?
<jester-> control-c
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<jester-> pure accà
<kimal73> jester: dopo aver fatto il reset non è cambiato nulla
<kimal73> jester: man mano i problemi aumentano ora non funziona più il tasto TAB
<kimal73> a no funziona, sei tu che non ci sei più.
<kimal73> ho risolto tutto
<kimal73> tranne la stampante credo
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, non riesco più a masterizzare, c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi? non credo che sia colpa dei programmi che uso, ma forse di qualche driver o di qualcosa che non conosco
<kimal73> anche la stampante ho trovato il modo di farla funzionare.
<Drizamanuber> la masterizzazione si inchioda dopo che è stato scritto il disco, alla creazione del checksum
<kimal73> ma comunque ubuntu ogni tanto esce pazzo solo solo.
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io avrei un problemino con ubuntu 11.10 ed è il seguente: ho problemi con gnome 3 perchè ho fatto la session fallback
<alessandro_> ho i seguenti problemi di grafica: quando sposto una cartella mi lascia la scia
<alessandro_> impossibile usare gimp perchè va a rallentatore
<alessandro_> chiedo se è possibile ripristinare il tutto senza perdere nessun dato
<alessandro_> almeno gnome 3
<alessandro_> nessuno potrebbe dare un aiutino?
<pitzalone> ciao.- cosa mi consigliate come programma per scannerizzare' sto usando gscan2, ma ad ogni pagina che scansione, si blocca e devo riavviarlo! soluzioni o consigli?
<pitzalone> ho scritto un pò  maluccio
<massimo18> pitzalone, io uso XSane e mi trovo bene
<pitzalone> massimo18: mi dava problemi anche quellop
<massimo18> pitzalone, allora credo che non sia una cosa da attribuire al software
<pitzalone> massimo18: ora lo riprovo cmq. l'ho pensato anche io
<domedif2> sono riuscito a installare ex novi ubuntu 11.10. Ho il solito problema che per installare due stampanti non riesco a trovare i driver compatibili. Anche nell'installare il software delle stesse., mi dice software non fidat.
<piterone> ciao a tutti,nn so perche ,credo facendo gli ultimi aggiornamenti, nn si sente piu l'audio dalle casse ma solo dalle cuffie...potete aiutarmi?
<pitzalone> massimo18: come si può alzare la difinizione
<piterone> ciao a tutti,nn so perche ,credo facendo gli ultimi aggiornamenti, nn si sente piu l'audio dalle casse ma solo dalle cuffie...potete aiutarmi?
<piterone> ciao a tutti,nn so perche ,credo facendo gli ultimi aggiornamenti, nn si sente piu l'audio dalle casse ma solo dalle cuffie...potete aiutarmi?
<alessandro_> possibile portare ubuntu 11.10 allo stato iniziale senza perdere nessun dato?
<net4life> hi
<net4life> . it'll take a domain, the extension number you want to citizenship:)
<net4life> citizenship, will you tell me the number one
<Man_of_Wax> alessandro_: si, se hai fatto una partizione per / e una per home puoi reinstallare ubuntu 11.10 nella / e lasciare la tua home cosi com'e'
<alessandro_> come faccio a sapere se per la home ho creato una partizione a parte?
<jester-> alessandro_: mount
<net4life> Will not anyone help?
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/765877/
<jester-> !english | net4life
<ubot-it> net4life: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Man_of_Wax> alessandro_: a quanto pare no
<net4life> . Ci vorrà un dominio, il numero dell'interno desiderato alla cittadinanza:)
<Man_of_Wax> :|
<net4life> tu mi dici il numero uno cittadino?
<jester-> alessandro_: no home separata
<alessandro_> jester- e come posso fare allora
<jester-> net4life: trolling?
<jester-> alessandro_: a fare che?
<net4life> Non conosco molto bene l'italiano.
<Man_of_Wax> umh non puoi... la soluzione che mi verrebbe da pensare e' di creare una partizione nuova, copiarci dentro tutto il contenuto della directory /home. Quando reinstalli usi la root e monti la /home che avevi creato precedentemente
<jester-> net4life: join #ubuntu if you talk english
<net4life> Sto cercando di ottenere un indirizzo estensione del dominio .it
<alessandro_> jester- a ripristinare ubuntu oppure se c'è un comando per mettere la home separata
<net4life> Io non sono la cittadinanza italiana, ma voglio il numero del sistema.
<jester-> alessandro_: semplicemente reinstalli in manuale non non fai formattare la partizione
<jester-> net4life: what system naumber
<alessandro_> jester- mi potresti indicare i comandi che devo dare per non combinare un guaio enorme perfavore?
<jester-> alessandro_: al partizionamento scegli altro, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, non spuntare formattare, montare come /
<jester-> alessandro_: ti sostituisce il sistema senza pillare dati
<alessandro_> ma devo far partire una nuova installazione?
<jester-> yess
<alessandro_> allora mi devo scaricare la iso
<alessandro_> e dopo....
<alessandro_> jester- allora mi scarico la iso e poi...
<alessandro_> jester- ci sei ancora?
<jester-> alessandro_: eh
<jester-> net4life: http://promotions.register.it/index_it097.html?PR=EG0&BID=000&LPAG=it097
<alessandro_> mi devo scaricare la iso?
<jester-> alessandro_: eh altrimenti come installo
<jester-> li
<alessandro_> jester- e poi cosa devo selezionare?
<jester-> <jester-> alessandro_: al partizionamento scegli altro, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, non spuntare formattare, montare come /
<jester->  <jester-> alessandro_: ti sostituisce il sistema senza pillare dati
<jester-> alessandro_: perché vorresti reinstallare?
<alessandro_> perchè ho combinato un casino con gnome
<alessandro_> quando sposto una cartella mi lascia la scia
<alessandro_> e poi non riesco a usare gimp bene
<jester-> alessandro_: comincia a resettare gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> alessandro_: e a cancellare la .gimp
<jester-> alessandro_: e pure .compiz e .compiz-1
<alessandro_> jester- e per fare il tutto che comandi devo dare?
<jester-> alessandro_: e se usi unity dare unity --reset
<jester-> alessandro_: leggi cosa ti dice il bot
<jester-> alessandro_: lo fai col file manager(nautilus) da menu visualizza<mostra file nascosti e vedi
<alessandro_> jester- le cartelle le vedo e devo solo rinominarle?
<alessandro_> devo rinominare tutte le cartelle che mi ha detto il bot?
<jester-> alessandro_: altrimenti per cosa te le indica a farfe
<jester-> fare*
<alessandro_> ma io certe cartelle non le vedo
<alessandro_> tipo .gconfd
<alessandro_> scusa lo trovata
<jester-> alessandro_: menu visualizza-->mostra file nascosti
<jester-> <jester-> alessandro_: e a cancellare la .gimp
<jester->  <jester-> alessandro_: e pure .compiz e .compiz-1
<alessandro_> io ho solo .compiz-1
<alessandro_> cancello solo quella
<jester-> guarda bene che hai anche .compiz
<alessandro_> allora intanto ho rinominato le cartelle che mi ha suggerito ubot
<alessandro_> le ho rinominate tutte con il .bk
<jester-> alessandro_: termina sessione e rientra
<alessandro_> rieccomi
<alessandro_>  jester-  rieccomi
<jester-> alessandro_: cambiato qualcosa?
<alessandro_> un pò si
<alessandro_> almeno quando sposto le cartelle non lascia la scia
<alessandro_> però ho provato ad usare gimp ma quello resta sempre come problema
<jester-> alessandro_: cancella .gimp
<alessandro_> riavvio la sessione jester-
<alessandro_> ho cancellato gimp2.6
<alessandro_> .gimp2.6
<alessandro_> ora riavvio la sessione?
<bpietro> jester: (O.T.) come posso vedere tutti testi pronti di ubot-it (vedo che sono tanto utili per la risposta veloce, una specie di FAQ)
<xteno> buongijorno
<xteno> buongiorno
<xteno> :-)
<xteno> bpietro, vedi qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<bpietro> xteno: potevi non correggerlo, era così simpatico :)
<xteno> :-)
<alessandro_>  jester- allora finalmente son tornato con gnome come quello iniziale e io ti ringrazio moltissimo
<xteno> mi è scappata la tastiera hi
<alessandro_> però l'uso di gimp è sempre un casino
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare per risolvere quel problema?
<alessandro_> ho cancellato la cartella .gimp
<alessandro_> ma resta sempre dei problemini
<alessandro_> e quando avvio il software center ad un certo punto mi si chiude da solo
<bpietro> xteno: huh, sono 606 le voci nel elenco, ho da leggere per tutta la giornata
<xteno> bpietro, buon divertimento
<bpietro> grassie ;)
<xteno> bpietro, ma non sono tutte importanti e di uso frequente
<xteno> niente
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<bpietro> si si, questo lo capisco, e alcune IMHO hanno bisogno d'una rinfrescatina, vedi per es. aggiornamento (un po' datato, mi sembra)
<alessandro_> jester- ok fatto per il software center
<alessandro_> per gimp cosa mi consigli?
<andre__> ragazzi c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<xteno> bpietro, vedo, ma non so se è possibile aggiornarle da un utente qualsiasi
<xteno> !domanda | andre__
<ubot-it> andre__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bpietro> spero proprio di no, è roba di admin. Io da utente comune posso solo suggerire correzioni
<xteno> bpietro, immagino di si
<Guest90680> si scusate....Vorrei sapere dove trovare la piccola ISO per far partire ubuntu 11.10 da USB utilizzando il CD_ROM
<bpietro> e così mi pare giusto, altrimenti chi poi lo mette a posto
<alessandro_> jester- devo sempre riavviare la sessione per aver le modifiche al software center?
<xteno> !iso | Guest90680
<ubot-it> Guest90680: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<xteno> Guest90680, vedi qua http://italianteam-tns.forumfree.it/?t=45179122
<Holden> xteno, per favore, solo link ufficiali in questo canale
<Holden> Guest90680, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xteno> Holden, scusa mi è sfuggito
<xteno> chiedo venia
<Holden> Guest90680, non è chiaro cosa intendi con "piccola ISO per far partire ubuntu 11.10 da USB utilizzando il CD_ROM"
<Holden> vuoi usare il cdrom o il pendrive usb?
<xteno> io penso che si riferisca alla plpbt.iso
<Guest90680> voglio far partire ubuntu dalla pendrive; ho masterizzato su un cd rom la iso che dovrebbe rendere possibile l'operazione; riavvio il PC con iserito cd nel lettore e penna nella USB, ma poi tutto si blocca, forse perchè la ISO che ho masterizzato si riferisce ad ubuntu 8.04 ed io invece ho nella pendrive l' 11.10 !!
<Guest90680> dove cavolo sta quindi la ISo per la versione 11.10 ???????????
<Holden> Guest90680, stai sbagliando procedura
<Holden> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Holden> leggi quel link
<piterone> nn sento l'audio dalle casse del notebook HPg62 ma solo dalle cuffie...potete aiutarmi
<bobbybong> piterone, alsamixer in terminale
<Guest90680> ho letto il link, ma non è quello che mi serve. LA mia chiavetta con ubuntu 11.10 l'ho già creata e su altri pc funziona, ma il mio pc non permette l'avvio da USB !!! Come faccio?
<bobbybong> alza i volumi
<Holden> Guest90680, se il tuo pc non permette l'avvio da usb non puoi farlo
<Holden> Guest90680, devi usare il cdrom
<Guest90680> ma non è vero!!! Con la versione 8.04 si inseriva un cd-rom nel lettore e la chiavetta nella porta USB, poi si riavviava il pc (settando nel BIOS l'avvio da cd-rom) e magicamente ubuntu partiva utilizzando il sistema operativo dalla chiavetta!!!
<Holden> ma perchè non puoi usare solo il cd?
<Guest90680> Posso farlo ma così le modifiche non sono persistenti!
<jester-> Holden: mi sa che aveva fatto un cd per far partire la usb
<jester-> c'era la spiegazione su maiorana
<Holden> jester-, ok, allora non saprei, mai fatto
<Guest90680> bravo jester!!! Hai fatto centro !!!!! Ora quel cd lo voglio per l'11.10!!!
<jester-> Holden: eh, nemmeno io, ma è problema non è la live ubuntu ma il pc un po vegiotto
<jester-> Guest90680: vai su istituto maiorana e cerca
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<paolo> salve
<paolo> qualcuno che se ne intende di metasploit
<Guest80554> come faccio ad avviare ubuntu 11.10 usb live se il mio pc non supporta l'avvio da usb?
<bpietro> Guest80554: la vedo dura ;) se il tuo PC non supporta avvio USB
<Guest80554> qualche soluzione?
<bpietro> vedi il sito del produttore della scheda madre se si può aggiornare il BIOS
<Guest80554> non credo sia solo quello, altrimenti lo farebbero tutti!!!!!!!
<bpietro> ma provare non costa niente, qualsiasi cosa credi
<Guest80554> per me l'hardware non supporta la funzione
<Guest80554> comunque intanto ci guardo
<bpietro> hardware non lo supporta?? cioè la presa USB non è presente?
<Guest80554> se poi qualcun'altro ha qualcosa da suggerirmi è sempre cosa gradita
<Guest80554> no!!! Non così grave:):):):): semplicemente non è possibile
<bpietro> avvio di sistema operativo da qualsiasi fonte è gestito da BIOS. Lui deve sapere come farlo. Se possibilità di avvio da BIOS non c'è, dovresti IMHO aggiornarlo. E il produttore della MoBo dovrebbe sapere se si può fare. Di più non riseco a suggerirti, se qualcuno ha altra soluzione, sarei anche io curioso di saperla
<Matt_91> Guest80554: quanti hanni ha il pc? perchp il mio fisso che ne ha 9 permette di avviare da usb
<bpietro> *riesco
<Matt_91> *anni
<Guest80554> credo 10 anni
<jester-> se il bios non prevede avvio da usb, l'alternativa è il cd come spiegato sul sito mairana
<jester-> maiorana
<jester-> ma avendo il cd a che cazzo serve avviare da usb
<jester-> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=692&Itemid=33
<jester-> nelle faq c'è il link per la iso
<jester-> e le spiegazioni
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao, hai tempo un attimo?
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi con la masterizzazione, chi mi aiuta?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> pitzalone: cu fu
<pitzalone> pitzalone: jester-  ho problemi con  lo scanner. qualche programma si blocca... altri non riesco a salvare 5 pagine
<jester-> pitzalone: cioè
<pitzalone> jester-: se devo scannerizzare 5 pagine in un file, si blocca e non salva
<jester-> xsane?
<pitzalone> jester-: non sò come si scannerizzano più pagine
<jester-> pitzalone:  usi xsane?
<jester-> pitzalone: fai pagina per pagina
<pitzalone> jester-: ma si può salvare in unico file?
<jester-> non penso
<jester-> nemmeno in winzoz è possibile, un pratica fa delle immagini
<pitzalone> jester-: gli altri lo fanno
<jester-> jpg o altro
<jester-> gli altri chi
<jester-> guarda cosa puo fare xsane
<pitzalone> jester-: gscan2 o simplescan
<jester-> pitzalone: prova xsane
<jester-> pitzalone: gscan2pdf ha la funzione
<pitzalone> lo sò, ma dopo una pagina si blocca
<jester-> sarà buggato
<jester-> unity?
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<jester-> pitzalone: usi  gnome3 interfaccia grafica unity?
<pitzalone> jester-: boh
<jester-> pitzalone: 11.10?
<pitzalone> jester-: 11.04... forse ci sono xsane! però volevo alzare la difinizione
<jester-> pitzalone: prova con gnome no effetti che compiz rompe sempre le pelotas
<pitzalone> jester-: non ne ho effetti
<wbBlueDave> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano urgentemente? ho un problema di recovery root password
<bpietro> si, io, ma mi devi rispondere
<degli> sera
<degli> chi usa rndc?
<kosta> ciao io uso ubuntu 11.10 con gnome, e poi ho installato kde per provare, dopo sono passato a lxde e ho disinstallato da synaptic kde ma mi si e disinstallato anche il terminale che usavo. Mi chiedevo come facio a rimeterlo o se si puo usare uxterm o xterm come un normalisimo terminale
<bobbybong> kosta installa lxterminal
<kosta> da synaptic?
<bobbybong> come vuoi
<kosta> synaptic dice che ce gia installato, e dove lo trovo?
<bobbybong> è il terminale di lxde
<bobbybong> /usr/bin/lxterminal
<kosta> vado su x quello dove sono le aplicazioni sotto a sinistra e su altro trovo Terminal, Xterm,  X-Terminal as root (GKsu), Xterm (Unicode) ho aperto il primo e cosa digito per vedere se e lxterminal?
<bobbybong> non c'è aiuto?
<bobbybong> informazioni
<kosta> A grazie mille a posto :) :)
<bpietro> bobbybong: su qualsiasi terminale scrivi which lxterminal o ti dice dove si trova eseguibile, o non ti dice niente, che significa che non è installato (più precisamente che non si trova nelle dirs che sono elencate nel PATH)
<bobbybong> bpietro, pensi che ho bisogno che tu mi insegni i comandi?
<bpietro> scusa, non era la tua domanda, era risposta per kosta
<bobbybong> :)
<bpietro> ho sbagliato, mi cospargo capo con cenere, mea culpa, mea maxima  :))
<bpietro> ho un problema: come li trovo occhiali senza averli sul naso (e per questo ho sbagliato la riga, ma lasicamo perdere, ch'è meglio)
<kosta> Ragazi e da tempo che cerco su google ma non trovo nulla di preciso al riguardo, dato che de terminale si naviga un po piu di corssa per esempio con w3m mi chidevo se fosse possibile anche giocare a giochi in flash da terminale
<marcuy> kosta, non è possibile
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. sul mio notebook amd ho dovuto ritornare a unity, visto che ati catalyst continua ad avere seri preblemi con gnome-shell (o viceversa...); ora però ho un dilemma: dove diamine è la voce "riavvia"???
<ls960> nella finestra che ti esce con "spegni" neramarea
<[Enrico]> neramarea: non conosco unity, ma se vuoi usare gnome 3 ci dovrebbe essere il modo fallback che non usa gnome-shell e dovrebbe funzionare bene con i driver ati catalyst
<kla> I apologize for joining without being able to speak italian.. but I have a question I've been pondering for a while now and perhaps one of you might be able to shed some light on it..
<pietroegiuseppes> Do you speak italian?
<kla> pietroegiuseppes, not beyond a few words.. it's actually an OT question I have
<pietroegiuseppes> ok
<pietroegiuseppes> you are a hacker?
<kla> as in circumventing security, cracking?
<kla> nope
<pietroegiuseppes> yes
<pietroegiuseppes> I do not really call myself a hacker, but I'm getting there, I have 14 years
<kla> I'm afraid not. My question is and a lot of others have been wondering too, is there seems to be a lot of IRC users from italy (and only Italy!!) who join channels and the first thing they post is "ciao" then "!list" and it's been happening for years.
<[Enrico]> oh the !list shame :|
<neramarea> [Enrico] no, gnome-session-fallback lo trovo detestabile... mi accontenterei di unity, fino a che il problema coi driver closed sarà risolto, ma... questa cosa del riavvia, da quanto ho capito, è stata segnalata come bug - solo per 64 bit - ma non capisco se è stata risolta e come...
<pietroegiuseppes> because only italian?
<pietroegiuseppes> finalmente italiani
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: well do you know what the !list command is supposed to do right?
<kla> [Enrico], yep :( - I don't mean to be judgmental or stereotyping I just wish to understand
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: ehm scusa era per kla
<pietroegiuseppes> a ok
<[Enrico]> kla: well i guess italians think IRC is just a big peer to peer
<kla> hmm
<pietroegiuseppes> ok..c'è qualche italiano hacker qui??
<[Enrico]> kla: to be honest i ask myself the same question when i see users in italian channel joining typing !list and leave when they realize the channel is not for p2p. i guess they try randomly all IRC channels
<kla> oh
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: fai la tua domanda, se qualcuno sa risponde.
<[Enrico]> kla: but i saw also some non italian user doing it
<pietroegiuseppes> no era solo per conoscere un bravo hacker
<bpietro> pietroegiuseppes: così non lo troverai IMHO
<pietroegiuseppes> a..ok
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: allora vai in #grsecurity su OFTC
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: quelli però sono white hat
<pietroegiuseppes> cmq è la prima volta che entro in questo server
<pietroegiuseppes> non c'è un server di hacker italiano
<pietroegiuseppes> ?
<bpietro> quelli veri non si autoproclamano mai tali
<pietroegiuseppes> si lo so
<pietroegiuseppes> a parte gli anonymous
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: ci sono anche italiani la dentro
<pietroegiuseppes> dici?.. Tu ci sei mai entrato?
<[Enrico]> pietroegiuseppes: si
<pietroegiuseppes> ok io fra un minuto vado.
<pietroegiuseppes> ok ciao io vado..
<[Enrico]> ciau
<kla> [Enrico], I see. I guess from the perspective of someone from another country it just seems so odd and beyond just coincidence that the majority of users who do the !list thing are italian! :)) - I personally was thinking it was like a local sub-culture thing
<[Enrico]> kla: no it is just stupidity i think ;)
<[Enrico]> or ignorance in some case
<kla> [Enrico], I understand a little better now, thank you for clarifying :))
<[Enrico]> kla: you're welcome :)
<attempt> i think they use a script for it. integrated in the irc-client
<neramarea> sul mio notebook amd ho dovuto ritornare a unity, visto che ati catalyst continua ad avere seri preblemi con gnome-shell (o viceversa...); ora però ho un dilemma: dove diamine è la voce "riavvia"??? o meglio, come la ripristino, visto che di bug risolto dovrebbe trattarsi?
<bpietro> attempt: conoscevo un tale, gli ho chiesto "ma poi, che ci fai, con centinaia di film scaricati, dove trovi il tempo per vederli" "non li vedo quasi mai, li scarico solo per gusto di scaricare"
<attempt> qui siamo ot pieno :)
<bpietro> va be, a questa ora
<attempt> si ma concordo. e nel frattempo spaccano gli hd.
<bpietro> ti ricordi le prime pubblicità, quando cominciavano le linee ADSL?
<alessioninja> ciao
<alessioninja> c'é qualcuno?
<alessioninja> ho bisogno di una mano
<alessioninja> prontooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | alessioninja
<ubot-it> alessioninja: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alessioninja> qualcuno sa come installare ubuntu tramite pen drive?
<bobbybong> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bobbybong> ma se hai solo windows cerca unebootin per mettere la iso di ubuntu su usb
<alessioninja> cioè?
<bobbybong> google unebootin il primo risultato
<alessioninja> ora sono su windows
<alessioninja> devo prendere la versione di unebootin per windows o per ubuntu?
<alessioninja> la pen drive deve essere in fat32?
<bobbybong> per windows :)
<bobbybong> si
<alessioninja> ok grazie
<bobbybong> lanci il programma con la usb inserita gli dici dove hai ubuntu e aspetti che la mette su ci mette un po'
<alessioninja> ok
<alessioninja> devo preparare la pen drive intanto
<alessioninja> ma Gparted lo posso masterizzare su dvd
<alessioninja> ?
<alessioninja> per farmi le partizioni
<bobbybong> no
<bobbybong> usi una linux live
<alessioninja> ok ma quale versione devo dare di ubuntu
<alessioninja> sto mettendo la 11.10
<alessioninja> e mi chiede tra varie versioni
<alessioninja> live
<alessioninja> installer
<alessioninja> ecc
<FloodBotIt1> alessioninja: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alessioninja> scusa
<bobbybong> 11.10 desktop
<bobbybong> live
<alessioninja> non c'è su unebootin
<attempt> si che c'e'.
<bobbybong> alessioninja, se c'è l'hai gia scaricata usa quella
<alessioninja> si l'ho scaricata
<bobbybong> ma guardare le figure sul sito mica leggere credevo fosse possibile farlo :D
<fdsafds> ciao a tutti , ho un piccolo problema e sarei grato a chiunque abbia 5 min per darmi una mano a risolverlo, Ieri riaviando  il mio pc il mio vecchio windows xp ha dato l'errore ntldr is missing dopo che lo selezionavo dal vecchio bootloader di  mandriva. Dato che mandriva era ormai non funzionante ho deciso di mettere kubuntu e pensavo che avrebbe installato il suo  bootloader e avrebbe
<fdsafds> configurato tutto da solo, il problema è che adesso mi parte direttamente linux e non mi chiede cosa  selezionare , perciò penso che dovrei solo installare grub, ma ho paura di cancellare qualcosa di importante. Penso sia cosa da 5 min. grazie in anticipo. p.s. sul computer in questione non ho internet.
<filo1234> fdsafds: il problema dell' ntldr di windows non lo risolve di certo grub comunque
<filo1234> fdsafds: apri un terminale e dai sudo update-grub e vedi se trova windows
<fdsafds> si ma non me lo da proprio il menu di grub all'avvio
<fdsafds> parte direttamente linux
<fdsafds> lo faccio lo stesso filo1234
<filo1234> si
<fdsafds> ok
<filo1234> e posta il risultato su pastebin poi
<filo1234> !paste | fdsafds
<filo1234> uhm
<fdsafds> si ma sta sull'altro pc
<filo1234> collegati dall'altro
<filo1234> non si può?
<filo1234> altrimenti prendi una pendrive :D
<fdsafds> no
<fdsafds> perche sto con la chiavetta
<fdsafds> cmq
<fdsafds> non lo trova
<fdsafds> ha trovato
<FloodBotIt1> fdsafds: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fdsafds> solo linux
<filo1234> non è che l'hai cancellato?
<fdsafds> spero di no , che dentro l'hard disk ho un sacco di cose
<fdsafds> cmq windows xp , fino all'ultimo funzionava
<filo1234> comunque è difficile aiutarti senza vedere l'output dei comandi
<filo1234> la partizione di windows la vedi da linux?
<fdsafds> non saprei dato che non ho ancora montato , l'ho installato 5 min fa linux
<fdsafds> e non lo uso da una vita , nenache mi ricordo più come si faceva ...
<fdsafds> a montare le partizioni
<fdsafds> so che la partizione era sda2 quella di linux filo1234 che comando devo dare ?
<fdsafds> windows *
<filo1234> sudo fdisk -l
<bpietro> sudo mount /dev/sda2  (se era veramente quella di win)
<bpietro> oh, amche dove, scusa
<bpietro> sudo mount /dev/sda2  /mnt (se era veramente quella di win)
<fdsafds> dev/sda2 e quella di windows
<fdsafds> ok
<filo1234> fdsafds: prova sudo os-prober
<fdsafds> allora filo1234 sono andato su dolphin e la partizoine di windows con la cartella di windows e tutto il resto ce
<fdsafds> devo dare questo comando ora filo1234
<filo1234> prova
<fdsafds> solo cosi " sudo os-prober " ? nienta argomenti aggiuntivi ?
<filo1234> niente
<fdsafds> ok
<fdsafds> niente risposta
<filo1234> ok non la trova proprio
<fdsafds> cosa vuol dire ?
<filo1234> probabilmente perchè ha il boot rovinato dato l'errore ntldr
<bpietro> lo vedo da copiare i dati e reinstallarlo
<fdsafds> mhhh, e si riaggiusta da solo grub dopo ?
<fdsafds> o devo dare sempre il comando grub-update  ?
<filo1234> si reinstalli gub dopo
<filo1234> no perchè non riuscirai a vedere linux se reinstalli windows
<filo1234> dovrai farlo da cd live
<bpietro> dopo devi reinstallare grub da fuori, perchè reinstallazione di win ti sovrascrive mbr
<fdsafds> si ho capito
<fdsafds> che comandi dovrò dare ?
<fdsafds> da terminale live ?
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bpietro> si può anche conservare mbr prima con dd e poi dopo la installazione di win ripristinarlo da quella copia
<fdsafds> sarebbe una copia delle partizioni ?
<fdsafds> della tavola delle partizioni .. ?
<bpietro> di mbr, cioè nache della tabella di partizioni
<filo1234> lascia perdere reinstalla il grub come dice la guida da cdlive che fai prima
<bpietro> *anche
<filo1234> o rischi di segare entrambi
<bpietro> si si, filo1234 ha ragione, io con dd l'ho fatto 3 volte, ma solo due sono riuscito :(
<fdsafds> mhhh , si ma la guida mi è chiara , ma come faccio a sapere qualè il mio hard disk
<fdsafds> se è sda2 o sda1
<bpietro> tuo HD è sda
<bpietro> le partizioni sono sda1 e sda2, ma mi pare che sono poche, con win + linux dovresti avere almeno 3
<bpietro> una di win, altra linux / e terza linux swap
<fdsafds> so di preciso che l'ho messa in sda5 quella di linux
<fdsafds> che l'ho appena installato
<bpietro> cioè prima logica nella estesa
<fdsafds> si, penso di si
<fdsafds> dalla parizione di windos ho rubato un po di posto e ho messo li
<bpietro> fai fdisk /dev/sda
<bpietro> e poi la scelta p (print) e ti mostra tabella di partizioni anche con tipo
<bpietro> certamente sudo fdisk /dev/sda  (fdisk è strumento di amministratore)
<fdsafds> aham
<fdsafds> sempre questo mi da
<fdsafds> che la sda5 è quella di linux
<bpietro> e le altre?
<fdsafds> ho la sda8 che sarebbe sempre di linux , pero puppy
<fdsafds> poi ho la sda1 che la da come estesa
<fdsafds> la sda2 quella in cui sta installato windows
<bpietro> quella due che tipo porta?
<bpietro> ntfs?
<fdsafds> poi la sda6 sarebbe un altra in ntfs e poi la sda 7 e la sda 9 sono swap
<fdsafds> hpfs / ntfs
<fdsafds> scusa e ma senza che reinstallo windows , se gli copio sa qualche parte solo il file ntldr che gli mancava poi grub non lo rileva ? bpietro
<bpietro> allora quella è di windows (btw, sda7 e sda9 potevi risparmiarli e usare solo una swap per entrambi linux, mica girano insieme)
<fdsafds> bpietro ( sono ingorante ) :D
<bpietro> ma riguardo win anche io, lo toccavo ultima volta 12 anni fa
<bpietro> e anche a quel epoca non andavo a ripristinare ntldr
<fdsafds> io non lo vorrei toccare se è per questo , ma ho dei programmi che non riesco a far girare su linux e sono obligato a tenerlo
<bpietro> capisco perfettamente
<fdsafds> sul altro mio pc infatti ho kubuntu, e uso solo quello
<fdsafds> :)
<bpietro> cerca allora di trovare in rete come ripristinare solo ntldr, io ahimé no lo so
<fdsafds> ok , ma chiedo dopo grub lo riveler ?
<fdsafds> rivelerà
<fdsafds> se gli metto questo file
<bpietro> se la causa di non rilevamento era la mancanza di ntldr, IMHO dovrebbe rivelarlo
<bpietro> ma sto solo indovinando
<fdsafds> ok
<fdsafds> grazie dell aiuto
<bpietro> di niente
<bpietro> ragà, si fatto tardi, vado dormire un po'  notte
<bpietro> *si è
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-11
<fdsafds> filo1234 ho risolto , mi è rimasto un unico piccolo particolare
<fdsafds> yvesBsAs ciao grande
<yvesBsAs> sera fdsafds :D
<fdsafds> sono denis , linux4ever non so se ti ricordi di me ?
<fdsafds> yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> si, passa in chat
<massimo18> Buonissima Domenica! :)
<alecv> salve
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<simoneb_> buongiorno... ho un problema con qjackctl, si freezza appena lo faccio partire, dalla command line non vedo errori. ho oneiric. qualcuno ha un'idea?
<andrea1> mi sapete indicare un programma simile a "cattura schermata" di windows, con le stesse caratteristiche di ritaglio immagini?
<damiano> andrea1: gimp
<damiano> una volta avviato cerca tipo file>acquisici sorgente>schermo
<andrea1> ok, grazie
<pietroegiuseppes> hello
<pietroegiuseppes> c'è qualche italiano online?
<remix_tj> mai pensato che questo è il canale in italiano?
<remix_tj> :-)
<pietroegiuseppes> si lo so :D
<pietroegiuseppes> cmq ieri ci sono entrato e c'era uno inglese
<remix_tj> capita
<pietroegiuseppes> non mi ricordo il nome
<pietroegiuseppes> ok..qui c'è qualche hacker, sono nuovo su questo server
<damiano> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pietroegiuseppes> no era solo per conoscerne uno
<pietroegiuseppes> ne sarei molto orgoglioso
<ugone> lol
<pietroegiuseppes> ok, comunque avrei una domanda: ci sono altri canali italiani
<pietroegiuseppes> ?
<ugone> si parecchi e su vari argomenti
<jester-> pietroegiuseppes: qui si fa assistenza su os ubuntu linix
<jester-> linux
<damiano> pietroegiuseppes: #gentoo-it
<massimo18> pietroegiuseppes, qualche hacker? huahuahuahauha
<damiano> li è pieno di hacker pizzaioli
<pietroegiuseppes> a ok
<pietroegiuseppes> hacker o lamer=
<pietroegiuseppes> ?
<remix_tj> !chat | pietroegiuseppes
<ubot-it> pietroegiuseppes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> !chat | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> remix_tj: :(
<remix_tj> non fare quella faccia, sei ot
<damiano> :(
<Guest46912> Buongiorno a tutti! Chi mi sa dire cosa vuol dire questa stringa: " linux.c:1982:35: error: variable ‘current’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]"
<pietroegiuseppes> @andre__ non mostrare mail il tuo ip
<ubottu-it> pietroegiuseppes: Error: "andre__" is not a valid command.
<bpietro> che c'è una variabile dichiarata solo e mai usata nel codice
<Guest46912> sto tentando di installare un programma e dopo il comando make mi è uscita sta cosa
<damiano> Guest44571: credo che lo stai facendo sbagliato
<damiano> che programma è?
<Guest46912> aircrack......guarda un pò.....
<bpietro> ho capito, ma non è disponibile un pachetto precompilato (probabilmente no, altrimenti chi ti fa fare compilazione)
<Guest46912> no è un file sorgente
<jester-> di solito manca una lib-dev
<Guest46912> ùl'ho scaricata la lib
<jester-> Guest46912: perchè compilare quando c'è nel repo
<pietroegiuseppes> forse non è del tutto completo, da dove lo hai scaricato?
<Guest46912> dal sito ufficiale
<pietroegiuseppes> prova a reinstallarlo
<bpietro> ma questo è errore al contrario, non dice che qualcosa manca, ma che c'è qualcosa in più
<Guest46912> Ma se non riesco nemmeno a compilarlo!!!!
<jester-> pietroegiuseppes: make non installa una cippa, compila
<pietroegiuseppes> come si chiama il programma
<pietroegiuseppes> ?
<jester-> Guest46912: aircrack?
<Guest46912> esatto
<jester-> Guest46912: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<jester-> altrimenti che ce l'hai a fare un sistema debian
<pietroegiuseppes> per le reti wifi'
<pietroegiuseppes> ?
<pietroegiuseppes> xk?
<jester-> pietroegiuseppes: si ma dicono tutti che gli serve pere testare la rete propria
<jester-> poi si accorgono che ciulare le reti altrui non è cosi semplice
<bpietro> jester-: :)
<Guest46912> lasciamo perdere i moralismi ragazi, c'è crisi !!!!!
<Guest46912> Comunque ho lanciato il sudo e mi ha dato questa risposta: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<bpietro> mo' non lo trovo, dovrebbe essere da qualche parte qui un CD con una bella distro già con tutti strumenti pronti
<jester-> Guest46912: abilita i repo partners
<Guest46912> bella pietro....
<bpietro> è uscita qualche mese fa con LinuxPro
<bpietro> una distro proprio per computer forensics
<Guest46912> come si fa jester?
<jester-> Guest46912: hai ubuntu?
<Guest46912> si
<jester-> !info aircrack
<ubot-it> Package aircrack does not exist in oneiric
<bpietro> Guest46912: fatti un giro su distrowatch, la troverai
<jester-> !info aircrack-ng
<ubot-it> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1build1 (oneiric), package size 1561 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<jester-> è in universe e dovrebbe installarlo sempre che hai ubuntu e non la mint
<Guest46912> provo, un attimo
<bpietro> Guest46912: ho trovato, distro BackTrack, versione 5, tutti strumenti già pronti se vuoi sperimentare
<Guest46912> ma io ho ubuntu!
<bpietro> e che male c'è? puoi installare anche 5 distro diverse sul computer (spazio su HD permettendo)
<Guest46912> <jester->: l'ho cercato dal software center abilitando prima universe, ma non lo trova
<pietroegiuseppes> che differenza c'è tra c e c++?
<ivano> salve mi aiuta qualcuno? non riesco a aconnettermi alla rete wireless del mio router con ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> chi mi aiuta
<ivano> non riesco a connettermi alla rete wireless del mio router . ho ubuntu 10.10
<AndIrc_> ciao. qualcuno riesce a interpretarmi questa schermata di errore? img443.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img443/3622/20111211123924726mo.jpg
<Noettore> AndIrc_: è un problema di errori sull'hard disk
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con il gestore aggiornamenti e anche con il software center
<alessandro_> il software center si chiude appena lo avvio
<alessandro_> mentre il gestore aggiornamenti mi esce il simbolo rosso
<damiano> uhm
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare per risolvere questi problemini?
<damiano> è un inconveniente notevole
<alessandro_> damiano saresti in grado di darmi dei consigli?
<damiano> prova a lanciare il gestore aggiornamenti dal terminale
<damiano> prendo il portatile con ubuntu e provo ad aiutarti
<alessandro_> ok perfetto
<alessandro_> che comando devo dare al terminale?
<damiano> eh non sò
<damiano> però se riusciamo a estrarre l'errore esatto qualcuno sapra aiutarti
<alessandro_> eh ma se non sò dare il comando da terminale
<alessandro_> come faccio a vedere l'errore?
<damiano> spè
<alessandro_> si
<damiano> apri gnome-terminal
<damiano> dai il comando
<damiano> software-center
<damiano> il terminale darà alcuni output riguardanti lo stato dal programma
<damiano> copia l'output su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com e mettilo in canale
<damiano> non sò neanche se stò facendo giusto
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766815/
<damiano> beh dai
<damiano> almeno sappiamo che và in segmentation-fault
<alessandro_> e ora che devo fare?
<damiano> eh non sò è un errore di tipo grave
<damiano> provo a capire che succede con il gestore di aggiornamenti
<alessandro_> ok
<damiano> lancia il comando
<damiano> anzi spè
<damiano> non ho capito
<damiano> quale sarebbe il problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti?
<damiano> c'è, a parte la barra di unity
<damiano> la finestra viene aperta normalmente?
<alessandro_> no inizia a caricare e poi sparisce
<damiano> và bene
<damiano> allora lancia
<damiano> update-manager
<damiano> e fai lo stesso lavoro con pastebin
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766821/
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> e poi sparisce
<damiano> nessun'output interessante
<alessandro_> no ora mi si è aperto il gestore e mi indica tutti gli aggiornamenti
<alessandro_> ti sto parlando dell'update manager
<damiano> il comando nel terminale si comporta diversamente dall'icona sullo schermo?
<alessandro_> si mi resta aperto l'upadate manager
<damiano> mistero
<alessandro_> provo a dare installa aggiornamenti?
<damiano> spè
<damiano> lancia
<damiano> sudo apt-get update
<damiano> dovrebbe stampare una serie di "Trovato http://..."
<damiano> vediamo se dà qualche errore
<damiano> mhm ma non credo
<damiano> nella migliore delle ipotesi sarai costretto ad utilizzare il terminale per gestire i programmi :D
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766827/
<damiano> si si funziona a meraviglia
<damiano> ora dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<damiano> fà lo stesso lavoro del gestore di aggiornamenti, ma dal terminale
<alessandro_> ora è uscito il sibolo di accesso negato
<damiano> oh nom
<damiano> descriviti meglio
<damiano> è un output?
<alessandro_> mi dice si è verificato un errore ..........
<damiano> allora pastebinna l'output
<damiano> vado a magnà
<damiano> poi torno
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766835/
<pietroegiuseppes> hello
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao
<pietroegiuseppes> ci siete?
<pietroegiuseppes> che differenza c'è tra C e C++?
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Da qualche mese, quando cerco di usare una internet key vodafone con una usim della tre, mi appare una finestra che mi chiede una password. Prima non succedeva e usavo internet senza problemi. Che password devo usare? Ho provato con quella di ssistema, ma niente; ho dato il pin della usim e non succede niente lo stesso. Potete aiutarmi?
<damiano> Zinedine: cerca di essere più preciso
<damiano> quando appare la schermata?
<damiano> puoi fornire il testo integrale del messaggio? o uno screenshot?
<Zinedine> Cio, dopo aver inserito la pen drive, all'accensione del computer. La periferica è riconosciuta, ma non mi apre il collegamento dopo aver cliccato sull'icona network manager
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> puoi usare il network manager per avviare la pendrive?
<Zinedine> Damiano, appare i"huaweei e il num di serie " e poi mi dice inserimento password
<Zinedine> Damianon, non so usare il terminale, se non in modo molto approssimativo...Clicco sull'icona nella barra in alto a fianco al simbolo della batteria...
<damiano> eh stò pensando
<damiano> ma se tu usi questa internet key, su windows, ad esempio, non ti viene chiesta nessuna password?
<Zinedine> Ho solo ubuntu installato, senza partizionamento del disco fisso,perchè ho un pc vecchio. Con windows non ho mai provato
<damiano> bravo
<Zinedine> Grazie!
<damiano> puoi allegare uno screenshot? cosi mi faccio un idea?
<damiano> se ti dico di provare a telefonare all'assistenza per chiedere di eventuali password oltre il pin, è una follia?
<damiano> c'è, non sò
<Zinedine> volentieri, cosa intendi er screenshot?
<damiano> una fotografia della schermata
<damiano> la fai con il programma gimp file>crea>schermata
<Zinedine> Mi daresti l tuo indirizzo di posta, così ti mando una mail? Ora sono all'aperto, e sto usando il wifi del mio comune. Ho bisogno di una decina di minuti per andare a prendere la pen drive...
<damiano> dopo la carichi su imgur.com
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> no, è ugale
<damiano> non sò proprio come aiutarti, mi disp
<Zinedine> D'accordo, tra qualche minuto , la carco su imgur. com e speriamo... Ad ogni modo, grazie.
<Zinedine> Ciao, a risentirci!
<alessandro_> Chi mi potrebbe aiutare con il gestore aggiornamenti bloccato
<enzotib> alessandro_,
<enzotib> apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> alessandro_, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766907/
<alessandro_> enzotib ecco qui ho messo l'output
<enzotib> alessandro_, sì, sto guardando
<enzotib> alessandro_, però cominciamo male
<alessandro_> perchè?
<alessandro_> enzotib perchè iniziamo male?
<enzotib> alessandro_, perché ti chiedo una cosa e mi mostri una sfilza di cose che non ti ho chiesto
<enzotib> alessandro_, comunque, esegui sudo apt-get -f install
<alessandro_> allora ti ascolto
<enzotib> alessandro_, e mostrami l'output *solo* di questo comando
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766915/
<alessandro_> enzotib devo dare S e continuare o ti va bene fino a qui?
<enzotib> alessandro_, rispondi sì e vai avanti
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/766918/ questa è la parte dopo il SI
<enzotib> alessandro_, cos'è quel PPA?
<alessandro_> non lo so
<enzotib> alessandro_, non l'ho certo messo io
<alessandro_> enzotib no penso di averlo messo io ma non so come
<enzotib> alessandro_, se non sai cos'è, quindi possiamo toglierlo?
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> io ho aperto sorgenti software
<alessandro_> se può esserti d'aiuto
<enzotib> alessandro_, sai come toglierlo?
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> se mi indichi come fare ne sarei grato
<enzotib> alessandro_, chiudi sorgenti software
<alessandro_> fatto
<alessandro_> enzotib devo dare un'altro comando?
<enzotib> alessandro_, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list*
<alessandro_> metto loutput
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766931/
<enzotib> azz
<enzotib> ne tieni pochi di repo aggiuntivi
<alessandro_> che devo fare enzotib
<enzotib> spe
<alessandro_> enzotib in caso ti trovo stasera che devo uscire ora?
<enzotib> probabile
<alessandro_> allora ci troviamo stasera
<alessandro_> cmq è possibile risolvere il problema
<enzotib> credo di sì
<alessandro_> enzotib comunque ti ringrazio
<enzotib> prego
<alessandro_> Ci vediamo stasera ok?
<enzotib> ok
<alessandro_> Grazie e ciao enzotib!!!
<enzotib> ciao
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti ed in particolare a Davide. Ho salvato lo screenshot su imgur.com
<initramfs> ciao a tutti!
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao
<pietroegiuseppes> exit
<pietroegiuseppes> quit
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao
<d4vey> ciao ;)
<pietroegiuseppes> che differenza c'è tra c e c++?
<pietroegiuseppes> non ho mai fatto corsi di programmazione
<jester-> !char | pietroegiuseppes
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'char'
<d4vey> ! chat | pietroegiuseppes
<ubot-it> pietroegiuseppes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> !chat | pietroegiuseppes
<pietroegiuseppes> ok
<go^> la mia ubuntu 10.04 parte in modalità initramfs (non mounta l'hd secondo me, dopo che il pc è stato spento in modo 'brusco')..possibile che non cambi niente da penna usb live? O_o
<go^> ora sto provando un'altra distro..gparetd
<go^> ne ubuntu 10.04 ne ubuntu 10.10 funzionano..
<pietroegiuseppes> si può programmare dal terminale di ubuntu 10.04?
<jester-> go^: fa un fsck da live
<go^> jester-, sono riuscito giusto ora a far partire una live (ovvero gparted) speriamo in bene...ubuntu 10.04 live dava lo stesso problema initramfs O_O
<jester-> go^:  se persiste pora a editare il menu grub e a mettere dopo splash rootdelay=50
<jester-> prova*
<go^> jester-, è andato solo con fsck per fortuna..fiuuu
<jester-> :D
<go^> ty...buono così :D
<go^> jester-, cioè, sapevo la soluzione, ma mi sembrava strano avesse lo stesso problema da ubuntu 10.04 live su usb O_o
<jester-> go^: sarà fucato anche il fs della usb
<go^> jester-, mah...no, ora sulla stessa pendrive ho messo la distro 'gparted' ed è andata...
<go^> e ho lanciato da lì fsck..vabbè tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene :D
<go^> anche se mi è difficile capire perchè non andasse
<jester-> misteri di linux
<kimal73> salve volevo sapere se qualcuno di vuoi ha installato i google gadgets su ubuntu. vanno bene?
<kimal73> *voi
<geometra> ciao
<kimal73> qualcuno di voi ha mai provato come compromesso a unity, Enlightenment e17?
<kimal73> mi sembra molto leggero ed elegante, ma vorrei capire se nasconde brutte sorprese.
<alessandro_> enzotib sono ritornato
<alessandro_> te ci sei?
<alessandro_> oi
<alessandro_> oppure se c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare con il gestore aggiornamenti
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe aiutare con il gestore aggiornamenti?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in terminale alessandro_
<Mito_> ciao
<alessandro_> bobbybong ti metto cosa è uscito
<alessandro_> bobbybong c6 ancora?
<Mito_> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10... Virtualizzandolo con virtualbox, se inserisco 2 schede ethernet, una NAT ed una rete interna, non riesco ad andare su internet... Se invece ne metto una sola, tutto funziona decentemente...
<Mito_> se do ifconfig, compaiono eth0 ed eth1, entrambe con relativo ip, subnet, address, tutto insomma... Non riesco a capire perchè fa così...
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno percaso?
<Mito_> io
<alessandro_> e ma anche te hai chiesto qualcosa
<Mito_> si si
<alessandro_> te sei esperto di ubuntu oppure sei alle prime
<Mito_> è la prima volta che ubuntu mi da questo genere di problema, con lubuntu non l'avevo... Magari mi manca un pacchetto ma non riesco ad individuarlo... Esperto è un parolone...
<Mito_> che problema hai con il gestore aggiornamenti???
<alessandro_> che si sono bloccati
<Mito_> fallo da terminale, magari è meno bloccato
<alessandro_> già fatto
<alessandro_> è uguale identico
<Steeler> alessandro_, prova dal terminale: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mito_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mito_> dimmi l'errore
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767248/
<Mito_> dai -f come suggerisce la shell
<alessandro_> e cioè che devo fare?
<Mito_> apt-get -f install
<Mito_> sempre come su
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767252/
<alessandro_> che posso fare?
<Mito_> riprova a fare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mito_> se ti da ancora errori io non so che fare... Non sono bravo con la cache di apt
<alessandro_> mi si blocca lo stesso
<Mito_> mi spiace, non so aiutarti allora... Prova --autoremove per vedere se sistema da solo, ma oltre nn saprei
<alessandro_> ok grazie mille
<Mito_> se ti da un'istruzione la shell, di solito è meglio seguirla... Io le seguo sempre...
<Mito_> ritornerò domani ciao
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno???????
<amabuntu> ciao mondo di ubuntu, come si fa a provare se la webcam funziona? esiste qualche programma
<amabuntu_> ciao mondo di ubuntu, potreste dirmi come si fa a provare una webcam? e' gia' installata perche' la vede il terminale, grazie
<davyde> amabuntu usa cheese
<davyde> io la provo sempre con quel programma
<amabuntu> cheese cos'é?
<davyde> fa le foto da webcam e se vuoi ha anche degli effetti
<amabuntu> ok da dove si installa dal repository?
<Badula> ciao
<amabuntu> grazie sto installando da terminal
<Badula> ma ubuntu 11.10 riconosce la chiavetta della Vodafone : Huawei zte_k3806-z ??
<amabuntu> ha pochissimi lux che scadente la mia webcam eppure ho speso 15€ e va be'
<davyde> eheh
<alessandro_>  bobbybong rieccomi
<bobbybong> apri un terminale è
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobbybong> alessandro_,
<bobbybong> alessandro_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> alessandro_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bauz_lubuntu> richiesta a tutti coloro in possesso di portatile con ATI Radeon mobility 9100
<Bauz_lubuntu> avete installato i driver mesa 7.11.x??
<alessandro_> bobbybong http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767290/
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get -f install
<bobbybong> mi sa che devi reinstallare la distro
<alessandro_> o mio dio e perdo tutti i documenti?
<bobbybong> ci sono gli hdisk esterni
<bobbybong> i dvd gfai il backup
<damiano> eh
<alessandro_> ma nella 11.10
<Bauz_lubuntu> nessuno con una ATI Radeon su portatile?
<damiano> alessandro_: con la scusa prova a mettere / e /home su due partiziononi
<alessandro_> non c'è la possibilità di reistallare senza perdere nessun dato?
<bobbybong> poi puoi provare a reistallare ubuntu sulla stessa partizione senza formattarla e non perdi neanche i dati in teoria io l'ho fatto già un paio di volte
<damiano> alessandro_: se mettessi / e /home potresti farlo, nella teoria
<damiano> ah, forte
<alessandro_> damiano e che comandi devo dare?
<damiano> bootti con ubuntu
<damiano> c'è il menù
<bobbybong> alessandro_, per usare profiquamente linux bisogna documentarsi per capire minimamente come funziona
<alessandro_> bobbybong mi è partito l'autoremove
<bobbybong> ! wiki | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alessandro_> finito autoremove
<alessandro_> ora che devo fare?
<bobbybong> upgrade
<bobbybong> magari va a posto :)
<damiano> gia provato
<alessandro_> ora sto facendo l'upgrade
<bobbybong> se non da più errori sei a posto
<damiano> uhm dai che funziona
 * damiano incrocia le dita
<Bauz_lubuntu> =)
<alessandro_> spero di non perdere niente
<bobbybong> ha finito l'upgrade
<alessandro_> non ancora
<bobbybong> scarica?
<alessandro_> si si
<bobbybong> allora è  a posto
<alessandro_> lo sta configurando
<alessandro_> termino la sessione o riavvio?
<alessandro_> ora ha finito
<bobbybong> ok a posto ti ha detto di riavviare?
<alessandro_> no non mi ha detto niente
<bobbybong> allora che riavvii a fare?
<Bauz_lubuntu> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | Bauz_lubuntu
<ubot-it> Bauz_lubuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alessandro_> bobbybong per apportare gli aggiornamenti
<Bauz_lubuntu> bobbybong grazie
<bobbybong> hai scaricato un kernel nuovo?
<bobbybong> riavvia
<alessandro_> ok a dopo allora
<damiano> meh a che serve cambiare kernel?
<bobbybong> gli aggiornamenti riparano dei bug implementano funzioni
<damiano> Short we've been chatting for 10 hours!!
<damiano> diosch, finestra sbagliata
<alessandro_> eccomi qui
<alessandro_> bobbybong allora una bella ripulita mi ha dato
<alessandro_> allora mi ha tolto unity
<alessandro_> e posso scegliere solo gnome come avvio
<bobbybong> installa ubuntu-desktop
<alessandro_> mi sa che ho combinato un vero e propio disastro
<alessandro_> come devo fare per installarlo?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop alessandro_  i comandi sono questi cazzo e tutto il giorno che qualcuno te li scrive :D
<damiano> uhm
<alessandro_> mi dice che non si può installare
<alessandro_> ubuntu desktop
<bobbybong> pecché?
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767321/
<BetaBrain> i source list minchia
<alessandro_> BetaBrain stai dicendo a me?
<bobbybong> alessandro_, ma hai tolto solo i ppa o tutto?
<alessandro_> io ho spuntato solo i ppa
<alessandro_> ma tutti i ppa che ho trovato
<BetaBrain> bobbybong, non mi intrometto ma fagli pastare  il source list
<bobbybong> si
<damiano> a forza di vedere apt-get spaccati diventerò un esperto di apt-get
<bobbybong> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<bobbybong> alessandro_,  era per te
<alessandro_> è completamente vuoto
<BetaBrain> lol damiano
<alessandro_> blocco note vuoto
<bobbybong> chiudi  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobbybong> avevo dimenticato la s finale
<alessandro_> ti metto in paste il documento
<bobbybong> si
<BetaBrain> si cosi vediamo tutti :D
<alessandro_> lo metto o no?
<kimal73> chiedo aiuto. non mi funzionano i suoni di sistema tipo anche la tamburellata iniziale di ubuntu.
<bobbybong> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767328/
<bobbybong> mancano un po di repo forse
<alessandro_> e cosa devo spuntare ora
<bobbybong> poi ha aggiornato  da la 10.10 alla 11.10
<bobbybong> devi aggiungere dei repo
<alessandro_> no dalla 11.04 a 11.10
<Carlin0> bobbybong> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list → alessandro_> è completamente vuoto ← per forza non è giusto ...
<damiano> Carlin0: slowpoke
<Carlin0> damiano, che vor dì?
<alessandro_> che pero spunto ora?
<alessandro_> scusa che repo spunto ora?
<bobbybong> stop
<Carlin0> alessandro_, metti sul paste → cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767341/
<Carlin0> alessandro_, i repo li hai e sono a posto , per il resto non ho seguito la questione
<alessandro_> bobbybong perchè stop?
<Carlin0> cmq gli avanzamenti di versione creano spesso casini
<bobbybong> niente
<alessandro_> bobbybong io sono disposto a farmi un iso con ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro_> però non volevo perdere tutti i documenti
<alessandro_> ho visto dalle immagini che nella 11.10 c'è la possibilità di reistallare
<bobbybong> te l'ho detto prima installi senza formattare
<bobbybong> fai il backup per sicurezza
<alessandro_> c'è un modo per ottenere la iso velocemente?
<alessandro_> mi da 10 ore di attesa nel download del sito
<bobbybong> cosa dovrei risponderti?
<bobbybong> usa torrent
<bobbybong> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<kimal73> c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi perchè non sento i suoni di sistema?
<damiano> kimal73: è un problema della scheda audio
<damiano> prova a identificare l'hardware
<damiano> una volta che hai il nome cerca soluzioni su google
<alessandro_> ora mi sto scaricando la iso
<kimal73> damiano: con ubuntu 10.04, stessa scheda non ho problemi.
<alessandro_> poi la faccio partire dal dvd
<alessandro_> e cosa scelgo?
<damiano> kimal73: i motivi sono molteplici, può essere che i driver per la tua scheda non siano supportati di default
<bobbybong> ! installazione | alessandro_,
<ubot-it> alessandro_,: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kimal73> damiano: volevo aggiungere che i suoni del player li sento, e sento tutto il resto come la musica su banshi ecc...
<damiano> oh nom
<damiano> non sei felice non il computer silenzioso?
<damiano> il mio, se non canta, non fà nessun rumore. Cosa posso desiderare di più?
<kimal73> si ma volevo vedere da cosa dipendeva e caso mai scegliere io se azzittirlo o no
<Carlin0> kimal73, hai guardato gnome-volume-control ?
<kimal73> sì
<Bauz_lubuntu> richiesta a tutti coloro in possesso di portatile con ATI Radeon mobility 9100
<kimal73> il volume è a metà
<Bauz_lubuntu> avete installato i driver mesa 7.11.x??
<Steeler> kimal73, ubuntu li fa sempre gli scherzi con i suoni di sistema.
<Carlin0> kimal73, hai provato a cambiare suono ?
<kimal73> Carlin0: no ho lasciato quello predefinito
<kimal73> provo a cambiare
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<bobbybong> alessandro_, http://pastebin.com/Li05U2w1 il mio souces.list
<bobbybong> sostituiscilo al tuo
<alessandro_> bobbybong ora mi son arreso adesso scarico la iso
<alessandro_> la masetrizzo su un cd
<bobbybong> auguri
<damiano> alessandro_: sei ad un passo dalla soluzione
<damiano> :(
<alessandro_> dvd
<damiano> ancora meglio è la pen drive
<alessandro_> dici?
<bobbybong> buona notte
<damiano> si
<damiano> quella la puoi riutilizzare
<alessandro_> e poi quando dice installa vedrò cosa fare
<alessandro_> che non so che fare
<damiano> al massimo riscrivi i documenti
<damiano> quello lo puoi rifare
<damiano> /sarcasm
<alessandro_> cosa hai detto ora non ho capito
<damiano> non ho capito neanche io cosa ho detto
<damiano> :O
<damiano> mi lavo i denti
<alessandro_> per mettere la iso su usb basta che faccio da creatore dischi avvio?
<Baia> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema di connessione? dopo qualche ora ubuntu si disconnette e mi fa sparire la connessione dal pannello, al punto che mi tocca riavviare per riconnettermi
<simona_> salve a tutti sono nuova di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi, il microfono non funzione
<simona_> funziona
<simona_> funziona?
<simona> potete aiutarmi?
<simona> che devo fare?
<simona> ho provato ad usare skype ma non funziona il microfono
<simona> qualche idea?
<simona> niente da fare tutti i volumi sono attivi
<simona> ma non riesco ad usare il microfono
<alessandro_> ora ho messo ubuntu 11.10 sulla usb
<alessandro_> la faccio partire con l'istallazione e poi cosa devo mettere per non perdere i dati?
<simona> qualche idea?
<simona> :(
<simona> un aiutino ?
<simona> niente
<Bauz_lubuntu> simona ci vuol pazienza
<simona> eh si
<Bauz_lubuntu> simona anche io ho fatto una domanda almeno mezz'ora fa
<Bauz_lubuntu> hehehe
<simona> lo sto notando
<simona> :(
<simona> non so che fare
<simona> aspettiamo
<Bauz_lubuntu> non sono assolutamente un esperto
<simona> magari qualche guru ci aiuterà
<Bauz_lubuntu> ma potebbe essere qualcosa dei driver del micro
<Bauz_lubuntu> leopesto_hp ciao, tu sei su un HP portatile?
<BetaBrain> ok chi è il primo
<BetaBrain> :D
<BetaBrain> simona, Bauz_lubuntu alessandro_ 1 per volta vedo cosa posso fare lol
<Bauz_lubuntu> hehehe
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao
<BetaBrain> bene Bauz_lubuntu è il 1°
<Bauz_lubuntu> BetaBrain, il mio è una richiesta di aiuto per l'accelerazione 3D
<BetaBrain> ùok che versione ubuntu hai
<BetaBrain> che scheda grafica hai ?
<Bauz_lubuntu> lubuntu 11.04
<Bauz_lubuntu> ATI RADEON MOBILITY IGP 9100
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho visto una discussione riguardo i driver mesa 7.11
<Bauz_lubuntu> non so se ti suona....
<BetaBrain> um non saprei
<Bauz_lubuntu> integrati a quanto pare su 11.10, mentre su 11.04 ci sono i 7.10
<davyde> Bauz_lubuntu, anche su lubuntu 11.04 c'e' la barra di unity?
<BetaBrain> che problemi hai
<Bauz_lubuntu> qual'è la barra di nity, davyde?
<Bauz_lubuntu> BetaBrain, in realtà problemi reali ancora nessuno
<BetaBrain> e allora?
<Bauz_lubuntu> pero per esempio ho avuto problemi con lo screensaver
<Baia> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema di connessione? dopo qualche ora ubuntu si disconnette e mi fa sparire la connessione dal pannello, al punto che mi tocca riavviare per riconnettermi
<Bauz_lubuntu> e ho letto che poteva essere quello, per il momento ho disattivato lo screensaver ma non mi sembra una soluzione
<BetaBrain> Baia, in fila :D
<Baia> sono arrivato per primo :(
<BetaBrain> lol
<Bauz_lubuntu> comunque sia, mi interessava sapere se i driver che avevo erano quelli migliori o c'erano soluzioni migliori per la mia scheda
<BetaBrain> Bauz_lubuntu, un attimo che vedo ok
<Bauz_lubuntu> grazie BetaBrain
<leopesto_hp> si Bauz_lubuntu, perché?
<Bauz_lubuntu> posso incollarti un link a una pagina della wiki di ubuntu direttamente qui o devo passare da Pastebin?
<BetaBrain> Bauz_lubuntu, cosa dice lspci | grep VGA
<Bauz_lubuntu> leopesto, mi interessava sapere come eri messo con la scheda video
<BetaBrain> e questo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Bauz_lubuntu> posso incollare qui direttamente?
<BetaBrain> se è corta si
<leopesto> dipende  da portatile a portatile... l'assemblatore (hp in questo caso), centra niente
<Bauz_lubuntu> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<Bauz_lubuntu> leopesto, ma hai una scheda ATI come la mia?
<BetaBrain> secondo comando
<leopesto> no, intel APU
<BetaBrain> Bauz_lubuntu, ogni comando che incollo e rivolto a te ok cosi non perod tempo
<BetaBrain> perdo*
<BetaBrain> lshw -c display | grep driver
<BetaBrain> glxinfo | grep render
<Bauz_lubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767409/
<Bauz_lubuntu> direct rendering: Yes
<Bauz_lubuntu> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RS300 5835) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<BetaBrain> ok
<Bauz_lubuntu> grazie comunque leopesto
<BetaBrain> glxinfo|grep "OpenGL version"
<BetaBrain> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<Bauz_lubuntu> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.10.2
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> allora a me sembra tutto regolare
<Bauz_lubuntu> su ubuntu 11.04 mi da che questi sono i driver piu aggiornati
<BetaBrain> e si
<Bauz_lubuntu> pero mi pare di aver capito che...
<BetaBrain> ma aspetta
<Bauz_lubuntu> guarda qui:
<BetaBrain> si fammi vedere
<Bauz_lubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPPavilionZV5000?highlight=%28radeon%29|%28mobility%29|%289100%29
<simona> salve a tutti sono nuova, ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta su un eeepc 1015px e mi sono accorta che il microfono non funziona usando skype. Ho attivato tutti i volumi al massimo dal pannello di controllo ma non c'è niente da fare
<simona> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<BetaBrain> si dice parziale
<Bauz_lubuntu> forse con la Mesa 7.11.2 (inclusa in ubuntu 11.10) possa andare meglio
<BetaBrain> simona, appena finisco con Bauz_lubuntu vedo se posso con te ok
<Baia> ci sono prima io..
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> affollati stasera :D
<Bauz_lubuntu> =)
<Baia> più che altro ci sei solo tu :)
<Bauz_lubuntu> BetaBrain, comunque capito da dove vengono i miei dubbi?
<BetaBrain> si ma secondo me non so ce da testare meglio
<BetaBrain> che screensaver non va ?
<Bauz_lubuntu> xscreensaver
<Bauz_lubuntu> non ricordo il nome, uno con delle fibre ottiche
<BetaBrain> e poi dai uan lettura qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<BetaBrain> a ok
<Bauz_lubuntu>  a un certo punto si bloccava i brutto il pc
<BetaBrain> lo provo asep
<BetaBrain> spe
<Bauz_lubuntu> purtroppo nel link che mi hai postato la mia scheda non c'era...
<Bauz_lubuntu> l'avevo trovato anche io ma poi scartato perche non parlava della 9100
<BetaBrain> ok guarda il chipset
<BetaBrain> la serie almeno
<BetaBrain> lspci
<BetaBrain> controla il chipset se rientra in una serie di quelli
<BetaBrain> e dammi il nome di sto screensaver
<Bauz_lubuntu> ok, poi controllo il chipset
<Bauz_lubuntu> lo screensaver è fiberlamp
<BetaBrain> si perché importante quello
<Bauz_lubuntu> lo avevo in modalita random
<Bauz_lubuntu> ma alla fine mi capitava quello e si bloccava tutto
<Bauz_lubuntu> in realta il chipset non è tra quelli, perche il mio è RS300M
<simona> BetaBrain ok spero che tu possa aiutarmi
<catai> ho appena effettuato l'aggiornamento all'ultimo kernel, non mi connette più tramite wi-fi, cosa posso fare?
<Bauz_lubuntu> BetaBrain, scappo altrimenti domattina non combino niente.....
<Bauz_lubuntu> grazie mille comunque per l'aiuto, apprezzatissim
<BetaBrain> si ok
<Baia> betabrain
<BetaBrain> ma magari prova a togliere xscreenzaver
<Bauz_lubuntu> lascio il posto a simona
<Bauz_lubuntu> =)
<Baia> no
<Baia> a me
<Baia> è un'ora che aspetto
<BetaBrain> lol vai bai dimmi
<BetaBrain> Baia,
<Baia> :D
<simona> eccomi
<Baia> dopo qualche ora ubuntu si disconnette e mi fa sparire la connessione dal pannello, al punto che mi tocca riavviare per riconnettermi
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho tolto già quello screensaver... comuqneu quello è il minore dei problemi
<simona> non mi lasciare
<BetaBrain> no simona son qui
<BetaBrain> :D
<Bauz_lubuntu> spezzo una lancia a favore di simona.... lei stava aspettando da mò
<Bauz_lubuntu> :)
<Baia> io dalle 23.12
<BetaBrain> si be io sono 1
<catai> quanta gente c'è in fila?
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao a tutti, grazie
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> ciao
<BetaBrain> allora
<Baia> 23:13] <Baia> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema di connessione? dopo qualche ora ubuntu si disconnette e mi fa sparire la connessione dal pannello, al punto che mi tocca riavviare per riconnettermi
<simona> ciao
<Baia> :)
<BetaBrain> ok basta che state calmi
<Baia> sono stracalmo, oggi sono stato anche alle terme :D
<BetaBrain> Baia, che connessione usi? che gestore connessione usi?
<Baia> alice
<BetaBrain> -_-
<Baia> ho un alice gate 2 plus, non quello wifi
<BetaBrain> che tipo di connessione usi?
<simona> domattina devo essere in università capperi non posso chiedervi di essere veloci ad aiutarmi e quindi vado a nanna. Grazie mille lo stesso
<Baia> adsl
<BetaBrain> che mi frega del gestore
<Baia> e che ne so io
<BetaBrain> si ma come ti colleghi telepaticamente ?
<Baia> eternet
<BetaBrain> haaaaaaaaaaa holeeeeee
<BetaBrain> ok via cavo
<BetaBrain> poi
<BetaBrain> che ubuntu usi e che gestore ?
<Baia> poi cosa?
<Baia> alice, uso ubuntu ultima versione
<Baia> non mi ricordo il numro
<Baia> numero
<BetaBrain> azz gestroe non mi serve saper  il gestore telefonico Baia  il gestore tipo networkmanager  o wicd o altro
<Baia> non mi lascia nemmeno accedere alla schermata del modem dall'indirizzo 192.168.1.1
<Baia> non lo so, dove posso vederlo?
<BetaBrain> o_O
 * BetaBrain prepara le lamette per le use vene :D
<Baia> non siamo tutti smanettoni eh abbi pazienza
<BetaBrain> io certo che la ho
<Baia> consiglio mach3
<BetaBrain> cmq
<BetaBrain> allora
<Baia> taglia bene :D
<BetaBrain> la vedi uan icona di connessione
<Baia> certo
<BetaBrain> una*
<BetaBrain> si e come si chiama se ci clicchi 2 volte
<BetaBrain> uhmm no aspe
<Baia> ho la barra :)
<BetaBrain> apri gestore pacchetti
<Baia> se ci clicco due volte non mi da nessun nome
<BetaBrain> lo sai quello almeno
<BetaBrain> si lo so
<Baia> aperto
<catai> Neuromancer_ posso chiedere a te?
<BetaBrain> ok adesso apri il monitor di sistema
<Baia> ok ho network manager
<BetaBrain> holeee
<Baia> ;)
<BetaBrain> adesso dal monitor di sistema se vedi sul tab sistema sai anche il sistema operativo ubuntu usato
<Baia> 11.04
<BetaBrain> holeeeeeeeee
<Baia> aca toro :D
<BetaBrain> adesso cerchiamo di capire perché scollega
<Baia> e adesso sono uccelli per diabetici
<BetaBrain> digita questo sul terminale
<BetaBrain> dmesg > BetaBrain
<Baia> faccio una premessa probabilmente superflua: con winzozz non accade(va)
<BetaBrain> -_-
<Baia> ho digitato
<BetaBrain> bene adesso
<BetaBrain> apri la tua home e trova IL FILE COL MIO NOME
<BetaBrain> ops
<BetaBrain> lo copi e lo incolli
<BetaBrain> !paste | Baia
<ubot-it> Baia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
 * BetaBrain povera simone se ne andata
<BetaBrain> Simona ignurant !!!!!!!!!!!
<Baia> fatto
<Baia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767438/
<catai> aiuto! me cala la palpebraaaa
<BetaBrain> Baia, ma come sei connesso ora
<catai> chi mi da una mano prima che mi addormo?
<Baia> betabrain
<BetaBrain> si
<Baia> è saltata la connessione, eccomi qui
<BetaBrain> a ecco
<BetaBrain> ridammi dmesg adesso
<BetaBrain> dmesg
<Baia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767438/
<Baia> ah devo rifare il procedimento
<Baia> ridammi il link per pastebin per favore
<Baia> mi leggi?
<BetaBrain> lo hai li O_O
<BetaBrain> ¥↑ı¥↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
<Baia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767446/
<Baia> ecco ecco
<Baia> non ti imbizzarrire :D
<Baia> questa è la versione aggiornata con l'ultimo down
<Baia> c'è speranza dottore :D ?
<Baia> no :( ?
<BetaBrain> sembra andare
<BetaBrain> sembra e sto sembra dice molto
<BetaBrain> vediamo il syslog aspe
<Baia> per andare va ma ad un certo punto la connessione casca
<catai> son sempre qui, nel caso qualcuno fosse disponibile a darmi un aiuto
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> Baia, pastami gedit /var/log/syslog
<Baia> dove lo pesco?
<Baia> ah ok arriva
<Baia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767460/
<Baia> <warn> pppd timed out or didn't initialize our dbus module <-- che sia questo?
<BetaBrain> Baia, mi fai vedere uname -a
<Baia> Linux vipera-desktop 2.6.38-12-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:25:20 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<BetaBrain> Baia, facciamo uan prova
<BetaBrain> vai qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/
<Baia> poi?
<BetaBrain> ok aspe
<BetaBrain> adesso ti scarichi come ti dico io ed installi
<BetaBrain> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_i386.deb
<BetaBrain> vai questo prima
<catai> ho effettuato aggiornamento di kernel e adesso non mi si connette tramite wi-fi, chi mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-03
<sildah> ciao ragazzi
<krabador> sildah, salve
<enzotib> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nellix> Buongiorno , non riesco a condividere cartelle fra 2 ubuntu, Mi potete dare una mano ? Grazie
<glpiana> nellix, devi anzitutto aver installato openssh-server sul pc da cui vuoi condividere i dati ( o su entrambi)
<nellix> lo trovo su software center ?
<glpiana> sì
<nellix> ok , installo e torno , grazie
<nellix> glpiana     ok installato su tutte edue
<glpiana> nellix, ora da nautilus vai su file -> connetti al server
<glpiana> nellix, dovresti poter scegliere sftp
<nellix> scusa , sapessi che nervosa a farti ste domande stupide... Dov'e' file su nautilus
<nellix> nervoso
<glpiana> nellix, sulla barra: file modifica visualizza segnalibri...
<nellix> aloora :-( su quello che nel quale ho lxde nel menu file non c'e' connetti al server in quell'altro (gnome non so come andare su file... :-(
<glpiana> nellix, allora devi dire che hai xubuntu, non ubuntu :)
<glpiana> nellix, fammi capire, tu hai una xubuntu e una ubuntu?
<enzotib> glpiana, lubuntu
<nellix> ubuntu 12.04 su uno e 12.04 studio con l'interfaccia cambiata sull'altro
<glpiana> enzotib, sì grazie :)
<glpiana> nellix, quale delle due deve condividere i dati?
<nellix> da entrambi
<glpiana> nellix, allora io ti spiego come fare su ubuntu, perchè su lxde non so proprio. apri nautilus. sulla barra di nautilus c'è la voce file
<nellix> allora , ho sigitato da terminale nautilus
<glpiana> nellix, se hai come interfaccia unity la barra sta sotto il bordo dello schermo e appare quando ci passi il file sopra
<glpiana> nellix, digitato da terminale? bastava cliccare sull'icona della home
<nellix> nella finestra io non vedo il menu file , e su lxde si
<nellix> aspetta per favore che vedo di svegliarmi :-)
<nellix> mi sono un po' risvegliato... trovo ftp pubblico e ftp con login , ma nosftp
<glpiana> nellix, dammi un attimo allora
<nellix> si grazie
<glpiana> nellix, c'è ssh?
<nellix> aspe'
<nellix> si
<glpiana> nellix, usa quello
<nellix> ok
<nellix> fatto...
<glpiana> nellix, se hai fatto dovrebbe essersi collegato all'ip che gli hai indicato
<nellix> mi oriento e torno.... :-)
<nellix> mi dai il comando per sapere l'ip del computer ?
<glpiana> ifconfig dal pc di cui vuoi sapere l'ip
<nellix> ok
<nellix> "verificare i dettagli utente"
<glpiana> nellix, nome e password dell'utente del pc a cui ti connetti
<nellix> pw administratore ?
<nellix> amministratore
<glpiana> nellix, password dell'utente. che è sto amministratore?
<TaLaDo> quello che scappa con i soldi
<glpiana> lol
<nellix> insomma , la pw che ho dato durante l'installazione del so ?
<nellix> o devo mettere un'altra pw da qualche parte nel pc a cui mi connetto ? :-)
<glpiana> nellix, sì, la solita apssword che usi quando installi i pacchetti per esempio
<nellix> oooook :-)
<nellix> aahh !  ci siamo ! e adesso ?
<nellix> :-)
<glpiana> -.-
<TaLaDo> nellix, adesso dovresti vedere in nautilus l'altro pc
<TaLaDo> e fai quello che devi fare
<nellix> credo... :-)    di aver capito....   mo' torno !
<nellix> miiiitico !!!!  funzica ! grazie. Per fare l'inverso me la vedo io.
<nellix> grazie di nuovo
<nellix> Alle prossime , buon proseguimento.
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> avrei dei problemi con il mio masterizzatore cd/dvd sembra masterizzare ma al termine del processo il cd rimane vergine
<accendino_> risalve
<alessandro_> Salve a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 su virtual box, ma dopo l'autenticazione non riesco a visualizzare il desktop e si verifica l'errore di Compiz. Inoltre il sistema operativo non da segnali di vita, riesco solo a muovere il mouse. Cosa devo fare?
<alessandro_> Salve a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 su virtual box, ma dopo l'autenticazione non riesco a visualizzare il desktop e si verifica l'errore di Compiz. Inoltre il sistema operativo non da segnali di vita, riesco solo a muovere il mouse. Cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> alessandro_, installare su vbox l'extension pack, aumentare la memoria video della macchina virtuale, abilitarne il 3d e poi installare le guest addition sulla macchina virtuale
<alessandro_> glpiana, dove trovo l'extension pack? Le altre cose le ho già fatte tutte: memoria video 128 Mb, 3D abilitato, guest installate
<glpiana> alessandro_, le trovi nella pagina di download del sito di virtualbox
<glpiana> se hai installato la versione del sito
<alessandro_> ok ok ora provo. Si ho installato la versione del sito
<alessandro_> glpiana, mi da errore quando installo le ext. pack e non le installa.
<glpiana> alessandro_, le verioni di virtualbox e dell'extension pack sono uguali?
<alessandro_> si si. Ho risolto. Grazie
<alessandro_> glpiana, anche con l'installazione delle ext. pack non va. Riesco solo a vedere lo sfondo e niente altro.
<glpiana> alessandro_, con ctrl(destro) + f1 dovresti accedere alla console
<glpiana> alessandro_, dalla console fai login testuale
<glpiana> alessandro_, dal menu della macchina virtuale scegli di installare le guest addition
<glpiana> alessandro_, se dai ls /media dovresti vedere che ti ha montato il "cd" delle guest addition
<glpiana> alessandro_, entra in quella directory ed esegui l'installatore come superuser, cioè con sudo
<alessandro_> glpiana, tutto questo lo devo fare con ubuntu avviato vero?
<glpiana> alessandro_, devi farlo SU ubuntu avviato
<alessandro_> ok ora rpovo
<nellix> glpiana  buon pomeriggio
<accendino> avrei dei problemi con il mio masterizzatore cd/dvd sembra masterizzare ma al termine del processo il cd rimane vergine come posso risolvere?
<TaLaDo> accendino, cosa usi per masterizzare?
<accendino> k3b
<accendino> dovrei creare un cd di ubuntu server
<mibofra> ciao accendino, hai la iso ?
<accendino> sisi
<TaLaDo> accendino, ha funzionato il masterizzatore?
<accendino> girava il cd
<TaLaDo> accendino, forse mi sono spiegato male hai già masterizzato altro?
<accendino> si fino ad oggi non mi ha dato mai problemi
<TaLaDo> accendino, quindi il problema è masterizzare la iso?
<accendino> si
<TaLaDo> accendino, clicca destro sulla iso e poi scrivi su disco
<accendino> provo così
<accendino> ti faccio sapere
<alessandro_> glpiana, non riesco ad entrare quando faccio il login testuale, pur inserendo i dati giusti. Cioè, non viene visualizzato niente quando provo ad inserire la password, nemmeno i pallini che dovrebbero oscurare i numeri e le lettere.
<glpiana> alessandro_, non deve apparire nulla infatti.
<glpiana> alessandro_, scrivi la password e premi invio, anche se non la vedi
<alessandro_> e mi dice login incorretto
<alessandro_> e mi fa ripetere il login
<nellix> glpiana    Salve!
<glpiana> alessandro_, controlla di scrivere correttamente il nome e la password. occhio alle maiuscole
<glpiana> nellix, ciao
<alessandro_> si si ho controllato già 4 volte ma niente.
<nellix> di nuovo grazie per stamattina
<glpiana> nellix, :)
<nellix> vorrei sapere se e' possibile usando lo stesso sistema accedere da un pc all'altro ma da utenze diverse (diverso ip pubblico)
<glpiana> alessandro_, se il nome e la password sono corretti il login te lo fa fare. se da login incorrect è perchè sbagli qualcosa. hai dei simboli nella password?
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> solo numeri
<glpiana> alessandro_, e usi il tastierino numerico per inserirli?
<alessandro_> ho provato anche con i numeri sopra le lettere ma non va
<glpiana> alessandro_, non so dirti allora. se non riesci a loggarti c'è poco da fare.
<alessandro_> ok Grazie mille. Se povassi a reinstallare tutto da zero? potrebbe risolvere la situazione?
<OverMe> alessandro_, qual'è il tuo username?
<alessandro_> alessandro
<OverMe> scritto così?
<alessandro_> certo
<accendino> talado
<accendino> il cd si è fermato
<accendino> solo che stà ancora creando il checksum dell'immagine
<diegooo> ciao a tutti.
<diegooo> Devo aver s chiacciato qualche tasto....
<diegooo> ....La tastiera che uso in questo momento se la utilizzo come account utente: i numeri e le lettere non corrispondono....
<diegooo> Se la uso come ospite invece tutto funziona come deve.
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo dire che ho schiacciato?
<TaLaDo> accendino, apetta che finisca
<accendino> è tutto fermo
<alessandro_> se accedo come ospite e poi provo a fare ctrl(destro)+ f1, il login funziona
<nellix> glpiana mi puoi seguire un attimo ? :-)
<glpiana> alessandro_, quindi hai eseguito il login in console ora?
<alessandro_> si ma entrando prima come ospite e poi facendo ctrl + f1
<glpiana> nellix, se riesci a collegarti in ssh da terminale ci riuscirai anche in nautilus
<glpiana> alessandro_, scrivi: whoami                 e dimmi cosa esce
<nellix> in ret locale tutto a posto dalle due macchine
<alessandro_> esce: alessandro
<diegooo> non mi corrispondono i tati della tastiera, devo ver schiacciato qualche combinazione, non so cosa
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<nellix> volevo sapere se è possibile anche da altro ip pubblico
<glpiana> alessandro_, oki, procedi come ti ho detto prima
<glpiana> diegooo, vai nelle impostazioni e cambia il layout della tastiera
<glpiana> nellix, ti ho risposto
<alessandro_> glpiana, ho scritto ls/media e mi risponde dicendomi file o directory non esistente
<diegooo> mi puoi scriver il percorso?
<nellix> scusa , ho capito male la risposta.Rifletto un po'. Grazie
<glpiana> alessandro_, ls spazio /media
<glpiana> nellix, devi provare a connetterti con ssh tra i due pc. da terminale con: ssh utente@ip
<glpiana> nellix, se si connette così allora funziona anche da nautilus
<glpiana> diegooo, su che interfaccia sei?
<alessandro_> glpiana, il terminale mi risponde: alessandro (scritto in blu)
<nellix> grazie , provo
<glpiana> alessandro_, prima hai cliccato sulla installazione delle guest addition?
<ciz> buon pomeriggio. non riesco a installare xubuntu dopo che appare la scritta xubuntu con i pallini esce una schermata grigia e poi si blocca
<alessandro_> mi da errore quando clicco sul dicitura per le guest additions
<alessandro_> glpiana, mi dice: impossibile montare l'immagine cd/dvd C: puntini punti sulla macchina Ubuntu 12.10. Vuoi Forzare il montaggio di questo supporto?
<alessandro_> (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED)
<alessandro_> e poi mi da la possibilità di forzare la rimozione
<alessandro_> o di annullare
<glpiana> alessandro_, forza la rimozione
<nellix> ssh: connect to host xx.xxx.xx.x port 22: Connection timed out
<cepics> salve, ubuntu 12.04 non si avvia piu e mi si ferma dicendo starting CUPS printing spooler/server ok. ho seguito questa guida (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=486276) ma non riesco a farcela
<glpiana> nellix, il pc cui ti connetti ha openssh-server installato?
<alessandro_> glpiana, non produce nessun risultato
<glpiana> alessandro_, ora torna su dispositivi e controlla se sotto cd appare qualcosa (mi riferisco sempre alla barra della finestra della machcina virtuale, dove avevi provato ad attivar ele guest addition)
<alessandro_> si appare la iso delle gues
<alessandro_> mi puoi dare il comando sudo?
<nellix> beh , se è lo stesso di questa mattina si , quello che mi consente di connettermi in rete locale
<glpiana> alessandro_, sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<glpiana> nellix, ok, che provider usi?
<alessandro_> grazie gpliana, ora provo
<nellix> wind
<glpiana> nellix, e che ip stai tentando si contattare? ossia come hai ottenuto l'ip?
<alessandro_> inserito il comando, mi risponde: dispositivo a blocchi /dev/sr0 è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura
<glpiana> alessandro_, cd /mnt
<glpiana> alessandro_, poi dai ls      e vedrai un po' di file, uno sarà quello dell'installazione per linux
<glpiana> alessandro_, prima però dovresti aggiornare il sistema e installare build-essentials e dkms
<alessandro_> si compare il fil di Linux.
<alessandro_> come dovrei procedere adesso?
<nellix> ip di amico a fianco a casa , al quale sono  collegato wireless con l'altro pc . La pw del router me l'ha data lui ovviamente :-)
<nellix> glpiana   devo lasciarti ,magari ci risentiamo quando ritorno , grazie ancora
<nellix> glpiana    :)
<glpiana> alessandro_, come ti ho detto devi aggiornare: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> alessandro_, poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> grazie mille
<glpiana> alessandro_, quando termina le operazioni, sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms
<alessandro_> ti faccio sapere :-)
<alessandro_> glpiana, sono al passo sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms
<alessandro_> dopo come devo procedere?
<glpiana> alessandro_, metti che l'installare che hai visto si chiami VBoxLinuxInstaller, dovrai dare: sudo ./VBoxLinuxInstaller
<glpiana> alessandro_, adattalo al nome dell'installer
<alessandro_> iserisco questo comando sudo e poi?
<alessandro_> glpiana, mi dice command not found
<glpiana> alessandro_, che comando hai scirtto?
<alessandro_> sudo ./VBoxLinuxInstaller
<glpiana> alessandro_, ma ti ho detto di cambiar eil nome con quello corretto
<alessandro_> Ah! non avevo colto questo particolare, scusami. Come dovrei procedere?
<alessandro_> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma è la prima volta che mi interfaccio con questo sistema operativo
<glpiana> alessandro_, hai detto che con ls /mnt lo avevi visto il file
<alessandro_> si era in verde
<nicotano> salve
<alessandro_> si chiama VboxLinuxAdditions.run quello che ho visto io
<glpiana> alessandro_, allora sudo ./VboxLinuxAdditions.run
<alessandro_> glpiana, building the VirtualBox Guest Additions kernel modules.   Sta procedendo nel modo giusto?
<alessandro_> glpiana, mi dice di dover riavvire per abilitae le guest addition
<glpiana> alessandro_, riavvia
<alessandro_> c'è un comando specifico o posso riavviare direttamente dalla macchina virtuale?
<alessandro_> fatto con shutdown -r now
<alessandro_> attendo il riavviao
<alessandro_> glpiana, adesso dovrebbe funzionare?
<alessandro_> glpiana, visualizzo ancora solo lo sfondo desktop, senza barra ne icone
<glpiana> alessandro_, non so che dirti
<alessandro_> Addio ahahahahhaa
<alessandro_> vabbè
<alessandro_> grazie comunque e scusa la mia incompetenza :-)
<vic_> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<vic_> ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vic_> e non mi riconosce la scheda wifi come posso fare?
<cristian_c> vic_, posta: lspci -k
<vic_> non mi riconosce la scheda wifi...dove devo andare di preciso per scaricare idriver?
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vic_> purtroppo è questo pc
<vic_> ma a cosa servirebbe?
<cristian_c> vic_, digita il comando e posta il risultato su pastebin
<vic2> salve sono quello di prima del wifi
<vic2> mi potete dire il comando
<vic2> da digitare?
<cristian_c> vic2, posta: lspci -k
<capawuasta> ciao. ho un problema con la disinstallazione di ubuntu dal laptop (era una installazione stand alone versione 11...). ho scaricato ubuntu 8.04.4 desktop e ho creato un USB live di ubuntu e avviato il laptop da usb. Con Gparted ho cancellato le partizione e tutto lo spazio era non allocato. Poi ho seguito la guida per fissare il bootloader di win: AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<vic2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1408075/
<vic2> ecco ciò che mi appare
<jester-> capawuasta: quindi?
<capawuasta> pero il cd di installazione di windows continua a non funzionare. Inoltre se riprovo ad avviare da live usb di ubuntu mi da quest'errore: disk I/0 error Replace the disk, and then press any key
<capawuasta> cosa faccio adesso?
<jester-> vic2: serve essere collegato a internet col cavo o cellofono
<vic2> ho un router alice
<vic2> cosa ti serve sapere??
<cristian_c> vic2, ce l'ho anchì'io, scheda molto diffusa
<vic2> quindi? come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> jester-, il solito problema della broadcom
<jester-> capawuasta: riavviando è normale l'errore visto che non c'è un sistema operativo e che non avvii ne cd ne usb
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> leggi
<vic2> grande ;)
<cristian_c> va installato driver e firmware
<jester-> solo firm non è sta
<cristian_c> comunque procedura sempre 'pallosa'
<jester-> vic2: segui Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<jester-> vic2: o Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet per broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<capawuasta> <jester> io avvio inserendo il live usb... devo seguire un altro metodo?
<jester-> capawuasta: eh ma devi dire al pc di fare boot da cd o usb
<jester-> capawuasta: si fa dal bios o da eventuale menu popup pigiando un tasto Fx
<capawuasta> <jester> quando avvio il pc, nella prima schermata di ubuntu posso scegliere la sequena di boot e sceglo USB...
<jester-> capawuasta: allora la usb parte ma che vorresti fare
<jester-> capawuasta: devi installare ubuntu o winz
<capawuasta> <jester> adesso il computer no parte perche non c'e' niente avendo cancellato le partizioni. quindi vorrei installare o windows o ubuntu...
<jester-> capawuasta: eh o fai partire il cd con winz o ubuntu
<jester-> capawuasta: installer di ubuntu non da nessuna scelta di usb o altro al primo menu
<jester-> cosi come winz
<jester-> capawuasta: il pc supporta boot da usb?
<capawuasta> <jester> il cd di window mi da sempre un errore...quindi ho pensato che si trattase del MBR per questo ho seguito la guida per ripristinare MBR di windows.... ma continua a non funzionare
<jester-> capawuasta: sia winz che ubuntu se ne fregano del mbr
<capawuasta> <jester> il problema e che adesso non parte nemmeno piu con il live usb di ubuntu
<jester-> winz lo pialla e ci si mette lui
<jester-> cosi come lunux si mette grub
<capawuasta> <jester> non era la schermata iniziale di ubuntu ma di toshiba che mi fa scegliere il boot
<jester-> capawuasta: ma devi far partire il cd al boot
<jester-> se non parte col cd di winz è il c cucco
<jester-> il cd cucco*
<capawuasta> <jester> il cd di windows e' originale e l'ho provato su di un altro pc e va
<capawuasta> <jester> ma xk non parte nemmeno il live usb di ubuntu
<capawuasta> <jester> si hai ragione linux si mette in grub
<jester-> capawuasta: quindi sbabli qualcosa al boot perché e il cd è sano parte anche sul toshiba
<capawuasta> <jester> il cd parte pero mi da sempre questo errore: si e' verificato un problema e windows e' stato arrestato per impedire danni al computer. se e' la prima volta che appare la schermata di errore relativa all'arresto, riavviare il computer. Se la schermata riappare, procedere come segure:  verificare che il computer non contenga virus. rimuovere tutti i dischi rigidi o il controller dei dischi rigidi di nuova installazione. Co
<jester-> capawuasta: il cd parte anche se, per ipotesi, non c'è un hd poi non si sa dove installarlo ma parte
<capawuasta> <jester> ok, quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> capawuasta: circa winz non so, riguardo a ubuntu vai in installazone e ce la metti, se non parte usb significa che hai fatto male la usb
<jester-> capawuasta: scaricati la iso 12.04 o 0.12 e scrivila su cd
<capawuasta> <jester> la live usb era fatta bene xk ho usato quella per fa partire gparted e cancellare le partizioni
<capawuasta> <jester> non capisco perche adesso non funzioni piu?
<jester-> capawuasta: boh
<jester-> capawuasta: per quello ti divevo di usare il cd
<jester-> dicevo*
<kimal73> jester-: se voglio istallare ubuntu 10,04L su 4giga di spazio (non ci devo installare nulla) va bene?
<kimal73> cioè nessun programma nessun file
<kimal73> mi serve solo per un buon grub e per il partizionamento
<kimal73> quanto spazio serve per ubuntu 10.04 leggero leggero?
<jester-> kimal73: 4 gb sono scarsi per la sola /
<kimal73> azzo e dunque ne servono?
<kimal73> per tutto /+home
<kimal73> ?
<jester-> kimal73: direi un 10/12 per / e la home dipende da cosa ci metti
<jester-> kimal73: per / almeno 6
<cepics> buona sera, come creo un gruppo su ubuntu 12.04??
<cepics> sto cercando di far funzionare uno scanner epson stylus sx230 seguendo questa guida (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=535488&start=20) ma mi fermo al punto di creare un gruppo scanner per mettermici dentro
<enzotib> cepics, sudo addgroup nome
<enzotib> anche se dubito che un gruppo aggiunto da te possa avere qualche influenza sul funzionamento del sistema
<enzotib> e chiamare quel thread "guida" mi pare un po' esagerato
<kimal73> jester-: ho due versione di linux ora sul pc e windows...ma il grub mi legge solo l'ultima delle due e windows. come faccio per accedere all'altra?
<jester-> kimal73: sudo update-grub
<jester-> dall'os linux in cui è installato grub
<kimal73> jester-: dici che basta?
<jester-> kimal73: dovrebbe trovarlo
<jester-> lo vedi se lo rileva
<kimal73> ok ci provo appena finisco, sto installando la 12.10 perchè avevo installato la 10,04 ma ho capito che ora come ora non me ne faccio niente
<jester-> kimal73: allora installa grub e li trova da sola
<kimal73> ma devo comunque installare la 12.10 prima
<kimal73> e quando la installo dovremme installare anche grub
<jester-> yess
<jester-> e non toccare ninte
<kimal73> ma quando l'ho fatto prima con la 10.10 non mi vedeva la seconda linux che è una'ltra distro
<jester-> la 10.10 è vecchia e stanca
<kimal73> ma :) dici che è per quello^
<kimal73> ?
<kimal73> non credo dai
<jester-> primi grub quanche problema lo avevano
<kimal73> OK!
<kimal73> allora sarà apposto
<kimal73> poi com'è che si chiama quella app per dare la precedenza al boot di quello che vuoi?
<jester-> non toccare le impostazioni di dove vuol mettere grub
<kimal73> grub...customize.... come si chiama?
<jester-> non cambiare le impostazioni di default all'installer circa grub
<kimal73> perchè?
<jester-> perchè fai casino
<jester-> lo mette su mbr di sda
<kimal73> jester-: ti ricordi startup manager?
<kimal73> mi serve giusto na cosa simile per cambiare le precedenze
<jester-> di cosa
<kimal73> avrò in alto di defoult ubuntu 12.10 poi avrò l'altra distro e poi avrò windows
<kimal73> metti che voglio far partire prima windows
<jester-> basta settare un file
<jester-> /etc/defualt/grub
<jester-> default*
<kimal73> e ma c'è sta applicazione che lo fa facile facile da sola
<kimal73> e non tocca null'altro
<jester-> kimal73: piu semplice di editare il file che c'è
<jester-> sempre quel file va a modificare
<kimal73> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer questo lo conosci?
<Alita-> buonasera
<jester-> kimal73: poi si capisce perch* hai sempre problemi
<Alita-> all'avvio mi si blocca x11, dicendo che non cheschermo, scheda video e input device non sono riconosciuti correttamente
<jester-> Alita-: appena installato?
<Alita-> no
<jester-> Alita-: prima andava?
<Alita-> il sistema funzionava correttamente
<Alita-> è stato solo acceso il pc due settimane
<jester-> Alita-: e ha problemi dopo aver fatto?
<Alita-> in che senso problemi?
<jester-> eh
<Alita-> a parte che non si avvia x, direi nessuno
<Alita-> non ho modificato nulla, mi sono limitata a riavviare il pc
<Alita-> dove lo trovo un log per controllare glierrori?
<jester-> Alita-: strana la cosa, avvia in recovery/ripristino, al menu vai in root e dai apt-get update e poi apt-get upgrade
<Alita-> parli di accedere al ripristino da grub?
<jester-> si al boot
<Alita-> non mi da il menu. ho visto passare per un attimo lo splash-screen ma non mi ha dato il menu
<jester-> tieni pigiato shift
<Alita-> neanche pigiando l oshift mi da il menu
<Alita-> gub carica una qualche grafica?
<Alita-> grub
<jester-> Alita-: prova pigiando tab
<Alita-> spe che mi ha dato il menu
<Alita-> ok, sono nel menuripristino
<Alita-> vado su root
<Alita-> tsk, non ho la rete
<Alita-> non posso fare l'update
<Alita-> se gli do il resume faccio dei danni?
<jester-> wifi?
<Alita-> exit
<Alita-> si, wifi
<jester-> dhclient wlan0
<krabador> c'è qualcuno che si è imbattuto in ubuntu 12.10 ed una scheda nvidia supportata da nvidia-173?
<jester-> Alita-: o exit e poi scergli graidfa sicura
<jester-> grafica*
<Alita-> c'è una voce del menu network che immagino abiliti la rete
<jester-> anche
<Alita-> non senbra funzionare
<Alita-> ho provato anche con dhclient, ma non trova il device wlan0
<Alita-> anche la modalità failsafe non si avvia
<jester-> attacca il cavo
<Alita-> gh! spero che sia abbastanza lungo...
<Alita-> sto aggiornando
<Alita-> normale che mi dica che il kernel non è aggiornato, ma nonostante questo non lo aggiorna?
<Alita-> aggiornato
<Alita-> df
<jester-> Alita-: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alita-> può darsi che i ldisco completamente pieno mi dia dei problemi?
<Alita-> anche se non dovrebeb affatto esserlo...
<jester-> Alita-: facile che si, finito dai apt-get clean e apt-get autoremove
<jester-> qualcosa libera
<Alita-> proviamo
<Alita-> rimane al 100%
<jester-> Alita-: pensa a qualche cosa da cancellare
<enzotib> i porno, tipicamente
<jester-> che sono pure belli cicciotti
<Alita-> stavo pensando alla cache di firefox
<jester-> in scaricati?
<Alita-> comunque non dovrebbe essere pieno, visto che avevo fatto spazio proprio due setimane fa...
<jester-> ls ~/Scaricati
<enzotib> find ~ -size +100M
<jester-> df -h che dice
<jester-> Alita-: e il cestino
<Alita-> df mi dice che di 455G new ho occupati 432 e liberi 20M
<jester-> .local/trash
<Alita-> già qua i conti non tornano
<Alita-> come faccio ad avere la dimensione di una cartella?
<Alita-> in trash posso cancellare impunemente?
<jester-> minghia ne hai scaricati di porni per riempire quasi 500 gighi
<Alita-> si, vabbeh
<jester-> Alita-: dentro  a trash ci sono 2 cartelle e quelle vanno svuotate
<Alita-> il trash sembra vuoto
<inform> salve,posso chiedere un informazione riguardo ubuntu?
<Alita-> ho solo un file .trashinfo dentro share/trash/info
<Alita-> cd ..
<Alita-> dove rimane la cache di firefox?
<jester-> sega .mozilla e pace
<Alita-> molto dannoso?
<jester-> perdi i bookmark
<enzotib> Alita-, ~/.mozilla/firefox/stringa-strana.default/Cache
<inform> ho sempre usato windows come so,adesso volevo cambiare e usare ubuntu,ma mi chiedo se son reperibili i driver per la scheda madre asrock,per la scheda video sapphire hd6870
<Alita-> trovata
<Alita-> cancello quella, intanto
<Alita-> non dovrei far troppi danni
<enzotib> Alita-, ma da terminale o da filemanager?
<jester-> inform: per la piastra non ci dovrebbe essere problema che gia li ha il kernel, specifica meglio la video
<Alita-> terminale
<enzotib> ok
<Alita-> ho tirato su 20 mega...
<enzotib> Alita: find ~ -size +100M
<DD3my> ciao a tuutti
<inform> la video e' una sapphire hd6870...
<jester-> inform: mmm ati nividia altro?
<Alita-> non trova nulla
<inform> ati
<enzotib> Alita-, output di df ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alita-
<ubot-it> Alita-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inform>  jester?
<Alita-> hai detto niente fare il paste... è su un altro pc... comunque df mi da blocchi 476772368, usati 45209208, disponibili 44488, uso 100%
<Alita-> non è che è saltato ualche nodo?
<jester-> inform: ma pare sia ati e con ati va a culo col driver
<enzotib> Alita-, su quale mountpoint?
<Alita-> /dev/sda1
<Alita-> a parte la swap, non ho altre partizioni
<enzotib> Alita-, mountpoint, non device
<enzotib> Alita-, cioè /
<Alita-> ah, scusami. /
<inform> va a culo
<inform> cioe'?
<jester-> inform: prova il cdlive e vedi subito che combina
<enzotib> Alita-, sudo du -s /!(proc|sys|dev) | sort -nr | head
<Alita-> O_O
<Alita-> proviamo
<Alita-> cosa dovrebeb fare questo comando?
<enzotib> Alita-, elencarti le directory sotto / più cicciotte
<inform> quindi mi consigli di installare i driver del cd..
<Alita-> ottimo. lo sto copiando
<inform> che in teoria dovrebbero esser sl per windows
<jester-> inform: non è detto per es i nvidia sono quasi meglio quelli linux
<Alita-> enzotib, dice !: event not found
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> Alita-, set +H
<enzotib> Alita-, poi ripeti il comando
<inform> per nvidia ci sn i driver menre per ati no?
<inform> ho scaricato ubuntu 12.10 amd,io ho un quad core intel,cambia nnt?
<Alita-> enzotib, errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<enzotib> Alita-, ma usi qualche shell diversa da bash? hai copiato bene il comando?
<Alita-> uso la bash, immagino, la default di ubuntu
<enzotib> Alita-, il comando è identico a prima, compreso lo !
<enzotib> solo che devi prima fare set +H
<Alita-> si, l'ho scritto, poi ho riscritto il comando come dicevi tu
<Alita-> l'unica cosa che non ho scrito è sudo
<Alita-> perchè sono già root
<inform> jester help
<enzotib> Alita-, a me funziona
<jester-> inform: prova il cdlive
<inform> cd live intendi il cd che mi han dato cn la scheda video?
<inform> ti stavo chiedendo un altra cosa,siccome ho scaricato la 12.10  amd di ubuntu
<inform> va bene anche se ho chipset intel?
<jester-> inform: intel è il piu supportato
<Alita-> enzotib, niene, ho messo anch gli spazi...
<inform> ok,puoi darmi qualche altra dritta..?una volta installato ubuntu,cosa dovro fare?..che programmi installare?
<krabador> ho installato una nvidia fx 5900 in ubuntu 12.10. Non riesco ad installare gli nvidia-173, in quanto il pacchetto non supporta ABI 13 (xorg-server 1.13), mentre, il pacchetto presente sul sito nvidia si. L'ho installato ma ho problemi in unity e gnome shell, cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<inform> jester grazie cmq delle info
<Alita-> sto provando a caricare una live
<Alita-> cosa vuol dire quadochiedo le dimensioni di uan cartella mi dice tra parentesi "qualcosa di illeggibile"
<krabador> Alita-, che sono contenuti che impallidiscono il kernel.
<Alita-> pace. c'è modo di chiedergli il motivo?
<Alita-> la home batte sui 200 gb
<Alita-> realistico
<Alita-> fsck ha delle opzioni che controllano i nodi? mi dice che il filesystem è pulito
<inform> buonasera,un informazione,se devo cercare programmi per ubuntu...basta scrivere programmi linux?nel senso..i programmi e tt quello che e' compatibile per linux lo e' anche per ubuntu?
<inform> dai..e' un informazione facile..c'e' qualcuno?
<krabador> inform, in linea di massima si, ma ubuntu ha il suo sistema di pacchettizzazione, che puoi gestire dal gestore di pacchetti synaptic, o da ubuntu software center
<krabador> cerca prima il software che ti serve, in questo modo
<inform> ubuntu software center lo trovo installato con il so?stessa cosa per synaptic?
<inform> parto da 0..ho usato sempre windows e nn so nulla ne di linux ne di unbuntu..
<enzotib> !repo | inform
<ubot-it> inform: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<enzotib> synaptic non è più installato
<jester-> normale visto che va bene
<enzotib> gh
<inform> ok grazie,leggero quei link
<Alita-> ho fatto un controllo con l'utilizzatore di disco
<Alita-> ho la cartella home che occupa tutto il disco. ma. le cartelle indicate non raggiungono il 45%
<Alita-> come faccio a dirmi dove sono questi "file oscuri"
<Alita-> farmi dire
<enzotib> Alita-, cartelle nascoste, hai controllato?
<Alita-> me le carica già: hanno il . davanti
<enzotib> Alita-, spiega esattamente cosa hai fatto, df contro ls ?
<Alita-> ho caricato una live di ubuntu
<Alita-> e confermo che l'hardware funziona correttamente
<Alita-> poi ho caricato l'analizzatore di utilizzo del disco
<Alita-> mi dice che la home occupa il 98.4% del disco
<enzotib> Alita-, CHI lo dice, CHI?
<Alita-> "analizzatore di utilizzo del disco"
<enzotib> ah, finalmente
<enzotib> e quel 45% da dove esce?
<Alita-> dalla somma delle cartelle che occupano più spazio
<Alita-> ovvero musica, scaricati e documenti
<enzotib> Alita-, prese sempre dall'analizzatore del disco?
<Alita-> il resto non raggiunge l'1%
<Alita-> si, sempre da lui
<enzotib> Alita-, sei collegato da quel pc?
<Alita-> poi ho verificato la dimensione della home: 207 gb, che corrisponde
<netbook> ho un problema con il disco rigido interno gestore dischi mi dice che sta per rompersi...
<Alita-> per cui mi mancano 250 gb all'appello
<Alita-> no, sono collagata con il portatile
<enzotib> Alita-, collegati con quel pc
<Alita-> non ha xchat
<netbook> non so casa dire di più se servono ulteriori dettagli chiedete...
<enzotib> Alita-, 1) c'è webchat.freenode.net, 2) lo puoi installare
<Alita-> è una live da cd
<Alita-> provo con la webchat
<netbook> (più che altro non so cosa può essere utile)
<oberdan> buonasera a voi vorrei sapere come devo fare per far funzionare bene la mia scheda wifi usb su kubuntu 12.04 la scheda wifi in questione è una Alfa AWUS036NEH
<enzotib> oberdan, funziona ma non funziona "bene"?
<oberdan> esattamente enzo
<oberdan> e come se lacorasse al 50%
<oberdan> lavorasse
<enzotib> oberdan, da cosa lo deduci?
<Alita-> ok, sono dentro
<enzotib> alita2, df -h, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oberdan> che la usavo con windows con i driver suoi e funzionava benissimo invece adesso con kubuntu non riesce a vedere le reti che prima vedeva
<enzotib> oberdan, ma sei connesso o no?
<oberdan> in questo momento sto su un'altro pc
<andrea-it> Ragazzi, ciao. Io qui sono nuovo. Ma questo canale è sempre attivo?
<oberdan> non con quello con cui uso la scheda
<enzotib> andrea-it, no, la sera chiudiamo
<inform> ho un problema,e' appena terminata l'installazione di ubuntu sull'hard disk,mi dice di riavviare,e fin qui tutto apposto,ma appena parte mi esce una schermata nera,preciso che ho 2 hard disk,su uno ho windows 7 e sul secondo ho installato ubuntu
<oberdan> sono andato sul sito della Alfa e ci sono dei driver per linux
<enzotib> oberdan, con quello non riesci a connetterti?
<inform> che potrebbe esser successo?
<oberdan> no
<andrea-it> Ho capito. Intanto grazie Enzotib.
<alita2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408662/
<enzotib> inform, non vedi il menu di grub?
<oberdan> ripeto sono andato sul sito ufficiale e ci sono dei driver ma non so come istallarli
<oberdan> per linux intendo
<enzotib> alita2, sudo du -s /media/e0b8eea4-0ade-4a6f-be1a-d156932a7211/* | sort -nr | head
<enzotib> alita2, fai copia e incolla e metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> oberdan, con quello non riesci a connetterti?
<inform> enzotib,non mi affaccia nulla,solo schermata nera con  l'undercover lampeggiante :(((
<oberdan> NO ENZO
<enzotib> !grub | inform segui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> inform segui la procedura di ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<oberdan> scusa no enzo
<enzotib> oberdan, quindi non funziona proprio, non è che non funziona "bene"
<oberdan> delle volte pare che riesce a vedere le reti
<oberdan> altre no
<enzotib> oberdan, e che driver hai trovato, sono per windows?
<alita2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408669/
<inform> quindi non si avvua perche' il grub nn si e' installato a causa della mancanza di connessione ad internet durante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<enzotib> alita2, shopt -s dotglob
<enzotib> alita2, poi sudo du -s /media/e0b8eea4-0ade-4a6f-be1a-d156932a7211/home/*/* | sort -nr | head
<enzotib> inform, la mancanza di connessione non dovrebbe entrarci
<oberdan> si ho anche provatocon wine ma al piu bello dell'istallazione dei driver win mi si bloca e non finisce di istallarli (usa i driver Ralink)
<enzotib> oberdan, con wine proprio no, puoi provare a usare ndiswrapper
<enzotib> !ndiswrapper | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<inform> pensi sia il windows 7 installato nell'altro hard disk?quindi devo fare un cdlive
<enzotib> inform, devi fare un cdlive? come l'hai fatta l'installazione?
<inform> immagino il cd live lol,ho scaricato ubuntu 12.10 e masterizzato l'immagine
<oberdan> quindi che faccio seguo la guida e poi apro il driver windows con questo progrmma
<alita2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408676/
<enzotib> oberdan, segui la guida, io non conosco bene la procedura
<alita2> quel file prima non  saltava fuori
<enzotib> alita2, rimuovilo (.xsession-errors.old)
<oberdan> ok ti farò sapere come andrà  teoricamente dovrebbe andare
<inform> enzotib,scusa,se io riavvio,rimetto il cd..mi parte di nuovo il discorso installazione,nn capisco bene cm fare cn la guida
<inform> per reinstallare il grub..
<oberdan> seondo mè i driver generici di kub non riescono a gestire bene la scheda...puo essere?
<enzotib> inform, da cdlive apri un terminale e segui le istruzioni della guida
<enzotib> oberdan, chi ti dice che stai usando driver generici?
<Alita-> non me lo fa rimuovere. riavvio il pc e lo rimuovo
<inform> nn capisco come aprire questo terminale..
<oberdan> perchè ho istallato il sistema operativo da nuovo
<oberdan> comunque adesso vado subito a provare e ti faccio sapere
<inform> help :(
<enzotib> oberdan, il kernel usa il driver adatto per ogni periferica, oppure non la usa proprio se non ha un driver
<enzotib> inform, Alt-F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<oberdan> capisco quindi secondo te perchè fa i capricci?
<enzotib> non lo so
<enzotib> non tutti i driver sono perfetti
<jester-> certo che inform è una scheggia supersonica. 5 minuti fa chiedeva info e lumi preinstallazione non avendo mai visto linux
<Alita-> 3
<inform> X
<inform> XD
<inform> ascolta,devo  fare alt-f2 durante l'avvio?perche cosi facendo mi apre il bios(appunto apribile cn il tasto f2)
<Alita-> evvai, si è ripreso
<jester-> trollallerutrollallallaaaa
<Alita-> grazie mille enzotib
<Alita-> due domande mi rimangono
<jester-> Alita-: si è rianimato dopo...?
<inform> il terminale nn lo devo aprire duranrte l'avvio del computer?perche' cn il tasto f2 mi va nel bios...
<Alita-> sta andando
<jester-> Alita-: senza aver fatto nulla?
<Alita-> ha seghnalato un paio diproblemi, ora provo ad updatrarlo
<Alita-> no, ho cancellato un file che occupava tutto l'hd
<jester-> sa di partizione con settori danneggiati
<Alita-> infatti ora mi chiedo: come mai quel file è diventato così enorme?
<inform> jester,aiuta questa scheggia
<jester-> Alita-: un file di cosa
<Alita-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408676/
<Alita-> il primo della lista
<Alita-> occupava tutto lo spazio disponibile
<inform> enzotib ci sei ?
<Alita-> ora infatti vorrei fare un check dell'hd
<Alita-> che parametri passo a fsck?
<jester-> Alita-: ma è su partizione montata in /media
<jester-> che centra col sistema
<Alita-> avevo avviato una live per poter usare l'analizzatore di utilizzo del disco
<jester-> Alita-: fsck -c /dev/sdxx controlla i settori
<Alita-> per capire qual'era la cartella che occupava tutto
<Alita-> devo prima smontare il disco, no?
<jester-> certo che si
<Alita-> ok
<inform> jester,mi dai una mano? devo reinstallare il grub dato che nn mi si avvia il computer dopo l'installazione di ubuntu,mi da schermata nera,enzotib mi ha detto di aprire un terminale cn alt + f2,ma se lo faccio durante l'avvio mi da il bios(appunto apribile cn f2)
<Alita-> altra domanda: cos'ha fatto "shopt -s dotglob" per far comparire quel file che prima non vedevo?
<inform> forza
<kimal73> jester-: aho
<kimal73> mica me lo vede il linux precedente
<kimal73> nisba
<_naxil_> ciao
<_naxil_> ragazzi ho cancellato una partizione . ora mi ritrovo con tante piccole partizioni (una e' di windows che ho cancellato).. insomma io ne vorrei una sola o al max due.. cosa faccio?
<_naxil_> sto provando con gparted ma il merge un c'e'..
<enzotib> _naxil_, cancelli la seconda e poi allarghi la prima
<_naxil_> si ma se e' davanti?
<_naxil_> e poi scusa. come faccio.. la 2 e' quella con linux
<scarpetta> buona sera ragazzi ho un problemino spero che qualcuno di voi sia disposto ad aiutarmi...in pratica ho un hadisck un pò daneggiato con qlc virus e compagnia bella e non riesco ad crearmi un cd di ripristino dalla partizione nascosta in esso perchè mi si blocca....vorrei sapere se fosse possibile recuperare la parte nascosta dedicata al ripistino del sistema operativo in qualche modo
<scarpetta> non so attaccando l'hardisck al pc e salvare la parte nascosta ma nn so come si fa e se riesco a trovarla
<scarpetta> buona sera ragazzi ho un problemino spero che qualcuno di voi sia disposto ad aiutarmi...in pratica ho un hadisck un pò daneggiato con qlc virus e compagnia bella e non riesco ad crearmi un cd di ripristino dalla partizione nascosta in esso perchè mi si blocca....vorrei sapere se fosse possibile recuperare la parte nascosta dedicata al ripistino del sistema operativo in qualche modo
<scarpetta> buona sera ragazzi ho un problemino spero che qualcuno di voi sia disposto ad aiutarmi...in pratica ho un hadisck un pò daneggiato con qlc virus e compagnia bella e non riesco ad crearmi un cd di ripristino dalla partizione nascosta in esso perchè mi si blocca....vorrei sapere se fosse possibile recuperare la parte nascosta dedicata al ripistino del sistema operativo in qualche modo
<Fetentone> scarpetta, ma questo è un canale di supporto per Ubuntu, non perWin
<scarpetta> los o ma so anche che chi usa ubunto sa usare molto bene anche win
<Alita-> non fa una piega...
<scarpetta> appunto mi affido a voi sono più tranquillo
<mibofra> si ma non qui
<Fetentone> non hai capito.... forse! Per inf su win, come ti è piaciuto pagare la licenza d'uso, e tutti i programi, ti deve pure piacere PAGARE l'assistenza: vai e paga
<mibofra> !chat ! scarpetta
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> !chat | scartpetta
<ubot-it> scartpetta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scarpetta> ok
<scarpetta> gazie
<scarpetta> kmq
<scarpetta> su un pc uso ubunto sono novizio visto volevo ripristinare il pc della mia compagna chiedevo tutto li
<luthor> ciao a tutti
<Pacos72> Ciao
<Innerina> Non riesco a capire come mai non mi veda Google Earth né da Synaptic (di cui trovo solo una dipendenza non collegata a nulla, forse vecchia) né da Ubuntu Software Center, ma soprattutto non mi si avvia e non riesco a capire perché...
<Innerina> (l'ho reinstallato dal sito ufficiale, 32 bit come il sistema)
<cristian_c> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep google
<Innerina> Ora ho capito perché non me lo vede da Synaptic... non è abilitato il repository Medibuntu!
<cristian_c> già
<Innerina> Relativo alla versione 12.10 mi pare
<cristian_c> però se l'avevi installato, avresti dovuto vedere il pacchetto :)
<Innerina> come controllo la versione del sistema?
<cobra> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> in che senso^
<cristian_c> *?
<Innerina> Sì infatti, la cosa strana è che non lo vede il pacchetto installato
<cobra> monitor di sistema e controlli
<Innerina> cmq qual'è il comando per controllare da terminale?
<cobra> gnome-system-monitor
<Innerina> Ah... allora la mia versione è 12.04
<Innerina> ergo dovrei abilitare i relativi repository di Medibuntu...
<Innerina> come faccio?
<cobra> raga ho un piccolo problema ho installato la 12.10 ma non mi piace il DM cosi sono passato a gnome classic solo che ora mi mancano i bordi
<cobra> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Innerina> Grazie
<cobra> prego
<cristian_c> !medibuntu | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<cobra> cristian_c
<BugFix> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Mandera> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Spippolo> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Flashh> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Tendor> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Nasterm> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<Tacchi9> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<BugFix> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<BugFix> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<BugFix> ########################################################################################################################################################################
<FloodBotIt1> BugFix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cobra> raga qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Innerina> Ho un altro problema relativo a Skype... non riesco a loggarmi sull'account Microsoft (MSN), e nemmeno vedo i contatti NONOSTANTE li abbia già uniti da Windows! La cosa è strana... capita anche a voi???
<cristian_c> cobra, simmi
<cristian_c> *dimmi
<cobra> ho installato la 12.10 passano a gnome classic  ma ora non vedo i bordi delle finestre
<cobra> puoi aiutarmi
<cristian_c> cobra, parli della fallback?
<cobra> si
<jester-> !gnomereset | cobra e cancella anche .compiz-1
<ubot-it> cobra e cancella anche .compiz-1: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cobra> ok rinominate
<cobra> riavvia la sessio
<cobra> ne
<Innerina> cmq... adesso vedo i pacchetti di google earth e sembrano a posto anche come dipendenze... quello che non capisco è perché non si avvia...
<cristian_c> Innerina, prova da terminale
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-04
<Innerina> cosa devo scrivere da terminale per avviare google earth?
<BM> buonasera
<Guest51121> qualcuno sveglio?
<Blacklist> seraa tutti
<_ga> giorno'
<_ga> ciao a7x
<_ga> beh
<glpiana> ola
<kimal73> ho un problema di rilevamento distro linux sul grub e al boot non la vedo
<kimal73> come si fa in questi casi?
<kimal73> weltall: dammi una mano se ci sei
<kimal73> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> kimal73, si da sudo update-grub            dalla distro che comanda grub
<kimal73> sì sì già fatto ma non la vede
<glpiana> kimal73, apri un terminale e scrivici: sudo os-prober
<glpiana> !paste | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kimal73> spetta che installo quassel su pc in questione
<kimal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409811/    glpiana
<kimal73_> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> kimal73_, dammi: sudo fdisk -l
<kimal73_> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409820/
<glpiana> kimal73_, dammi l'output di: mount
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409823/
<glpiana> kimal73_, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> kimal73_, poi dai: ls /mnt
<kimal73_> android-4.0-RC2  grub  lost+found     glpiana
<glpiana> kimal73_, e funzionava?
<kimal73_> glpiana: sì
<glpiana> poi che è successo?
<kimal73_> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 sull'altra partizione ext3 e il grub non me lo vedeva più
<glpiana> kimal73_, quale grub la vedeva prima?
<kimal73_> glpiana: quello di android
<glpiana> kimal73_, a quanto vedo è normale che ubuntu non lo veda
<glpiana> kimal73_, e a quanto vedo su gogol va modificato lo script di grub 40_custom
<kimal73_> e chi lo sa fare?
<glpiana> kimal73_, dai un'occhiata qui http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-dual-boot-android-x86-and-ubuntu.html
<kimal73_> glpiana: mamma mia è pure in inglese
<glpiana> uuuuhhhhh
<glpiana> kimal73_, puoi provare a cercare guide simili in italiano
<kimal73_> ok ci provo, ma questi però non considerano che io ho anche windows
<kimal73_> non vorrei che poi non vedo windows
<glpiana> kimal73_, primo, penso che a loro che tu abbia windows freghi ben poco, seconod, il riconoscimento di windows è fatto dallo script modporbe che tu non vai a modificare
<glpiana> *os-probe
<kimal73_> glpiana: comunque mi sembrano pochi comandi
<kimal73_> ora ci provo
<glpiana> kimal73_, alla fine va solo detto a grub di caricare android
<kimal73_> sì sì
<kimal73_> glpiana: non ricordo se ho creato un'immagine sd card
<kimal73_> qui dice di eliminare quella voce dal menu se non la si è creata
<glpiana> kimal73_, io non so aiutarti. android ce l'ho solo sul telefono
<kimal73_> se la lascio pur non avendola creata cosa può succedere?
<kimal73_> ok
<kimal73_> al  limite riapro ubuntu e la tolgo
<glpiana> kimal73_, sicuramente esploderà uno degli elettrodomestici che hai in casa
<kimal73_> ahahahah
<kimal73_> glpiana: questo comando gksu gedit / etc/grub.d/40_custom è scritto bene?
<kimal73_> non mi apre il documento
<kimal73_> è un eseguibile
<glpiana> kimal73_, hai gnome?
<kimal73_> sì
<glpiana> kimal73_, aspetta, perchè quello spazio prima di grub?
<kimal73_> prima di grub c'è etc
<kimal73_> dov'è lo spazio?
<glpiana>  kimal73_ sì prima di etc intendevo
<kimal73_> e infatti sarà un errore
<kimal73_> annamo bene
<kimal73_> speriamo che il resto l'ha scritto bene
<glpiana> kimal73_, correggilo. non è da stamattina che usi ubuntu
<_ga> ahah
<kimal73_> glpiana:  e qui? sudo chmod + x /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<kimal73_> tra la x e /?
<glpiana> kimal73_, +x /etc...
<kimal73_> non va
<kimal73_> dice impossible trovare la directory x!
<kimal73_> glpiana: a ok
<glpiana>  kimal73_ ti ho scritto apposta: +x /etc...
<kimal73_> ho capito
<kimal73_> glpiana: però si poteva stare attento agli spazi che cavolo speriamo bene in quel file
<kimal73_> riavvio
<glpiana>  kimal73_ aspetta
<glpiana> kimal73_, hai dato sudo update-grub?
<kimal73_> sì tutto bene
<glpiana> l'ha visto?
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409880/
<kimal73_> glpiana: secondo me no
<glpiana> nemmeno secondo me, ma potrebbe averlo aggiunto a grub.cfg
<kimal73_> dammi il comando così te lo pasto
<kimal73_> il comando per aprirlo
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glpiana> kimal73_, poi però ti sposti su #ubuntu-it-chat perchè il boot di android non c'entra nulla con ubuntu
<_ga> non tornerà
<_ga> -..-
<cristian_c> :O
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Gianpiero> ciao
<Torpedo_Smash> ciao
<Gianpiero> avrei un problema
<Gianpiero> ho acquista un HD esterno
<Gianpiero> ho letto alcune discussioni su un HD simile
<Gianpiero> Il mio è Intensoda 2 TB
<Gianpiero> Non riesco ad utilizzarlo
<Gianpiero> e i driver non sono compatibili
<Gianpiero> come posso far?
<Blacklist> scusate come faccio a far vedere il mio samsung tab 7.0 a ubuntu ?
<micheg> mettilo davanti alla webcam.
<felice> sera
<felice> ho installato ubuntu 12-10 ora dopo installazione vedo lo schermo nero, la macchina è un portatile
<jester-> felice: cioè?
<felice> cioè dopo aver installato il nuovo ubuntu, lo schermo è nero ma la macchina lavora
<felice> ora non mi ricordo il nome, e non mi fa ritornare in installazione, ma in opzioni, avevo selezionato la prima voce =off
<jester-> felice: nero e basta? non vedi nessun promt deicomandi?
<felice> no nessun prompt
<jester-> mai cambiare le impostazioni di default se non si sa cosa si fa
<jester-> felice: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<felice> lo avevo fatto perchè anche nell'installazione, lo schermo risultava nero
<jester-> che portatile è
<felice> hp pavillon
<TaLaDo> felice, io non avrei fatto l'istallazione se da live non funzionava
<jester-> hp vanno tutti
<jester-> sicuro di aver messo ubuntu e non debian ?
<felice> si
<jester-> che mi ricorda aveva il vizio di non installare x
<felice> jester, c'è grafica di emergenza non sicura
<jester-> quella devi fare
<felice> seleziono si?
<jester-> eh
<felice> mi viene una finestra con scritto, continuando il filesystem verrra montato... etc devo selezionare si?
<jester-> si
<jester-> mi sa che hai la partizione a bottane se era in sola lettura
<felice> viene sotto uno spazio
<jester-> felice: non è che hai messo linux perché winz non funzava piu?
<felice> fsck da until-linux 2.20.1
<felice> no, solo per linux hp
<felice> non ha altro
<jester-> lascialo fare che fa lo scandisk hai la partizione a buone donne e se appena formattata sa di hd ciucco
<felice> /dev/sda2: clean, e una serie di numeri per file e block poi il cursore a capofermo
<felice> ora che devo fare?
<jester-> hai il prompt comandi?
<felice> avevo, si è riavviato
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> e cosa fa
<jester-> felice: cucuuuuu
<felice> l'ho riportato in installazione, con f6 seleziono acpi=off perchè senza lo schermo resta nero, ma il sistema lavora
<jester-> ???
<TaLaDo> ancora?
<TaLaDo> felice, se fai come ti pare che vuoi da noi? :)
<jester-> felice: se vai per cassi tuoi la vedo dura, ma è installato o stai installando
<jester-> madu chelag
<felice> mi hai scritto che forse era hd rotto, ma non è cosi, non ho molta esperienza,
<jester-> felice: rispondi alle domande
<jester-> felice: se vai per cassi tuoi la vedo dura, ma è installato o stai installando
<felice> ok
<felice> nessuna installazione, è come prima e sto asp
<felice> sto ritrnando in grafica sicura come mi avevi scritto
<jester-> felice: da installazione non c'è nessun ripristino da F6 seleziona nomodeset
<jester-> se ancora non va la grafica scarica iso cd laternate
<jester-> alternate*
<felice> ok
<nicotano> salve
<Qube-> cïäö
 * nicotano  saluta
<massy> ciao
<k4rim][> ciao a tutti
<massy> ciao k4rim][
<k4rim][> ciao massy
<Qube-> !chat | massy
<ubot-it> massy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<k4rim][> ho "applicazioni d'avvio" che non mi "tiene" alcuni programmi. Sapete come posso verificare il perché non funziona?
<nicotano> k4rim][, devi prima sbloccare dall'apposito pulsante, ti chiede la passowrd e poi puoi aggiungere
<massy> Qube- ma io ho solo salutato, mica volevo fare qualcosa ....
<Qube-> non si saluta!
<mavi> salve a tutti
<mavi> qualcuno sa dirmi come apro "alsa-base.conf " dal terminale???
<k4rim][> nicotano: arrivo ad aggiungere il programma, mi chiede Nome, Comando e Commento. Per essere sicuro a terminale faccio un whereis e metto la path completa del programma, in questo caso "caffeine", metto nome e descrizione, ma se riavvio caffeine scompare e ovviamente non è partito
<mavi> salve
<mavi> qualcuno potrebbe per piacere darmi una mano a far funzionare un dannato microfono?
<mavi> mi sto esaurendo
<martino1> ciao in base a queste istruzioni che sono scritte in inglese qualcuno mi dice con chiarezza i passaggi che devo fare per aggiornare i miei pixel king (che sono dei trigger per la macchina fotografica) non riesco ad aggiornare il firmware http://pixelhk.com/pixelhk.com/UpLoadFiles/DownFiles/King_NK_V1010.rar  istruzioni scritte nel file pdf dentro il file rar
<martino1> Grazie a chi mi da una mano ,ovvero capisce bene i passaggi da fare
<martino1> :-)
<enzotib> martino1, è per windows, io non mi azzarderei con linux
<martino1> io ho pure linux enzotib ma evidentemente non esistono per linux ,eppure servono ,qui si tratta solo di capire i passaggi da fare per aggiornare il firmware ,perchè non mi è nemmeno chiaro se io lo devo aggiornare o no ,
<enzotib> martino1, ah, quindi il problema non è legato a ubuntu, quindi non sei nel canale giusto per chiedere
<enzotib> !chat | martino1
<ubot-it> martino1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<martino1> ok non è un problema di ubuntu
<martino1> Grazie
<miki_> raga ho un problema con la webcam integrata nel netbook (modello packardbell dot m); ho installato ubuntu ma ne cheese ne altri software riescono a farla funzionare. Mi dicono che manca il driver; mi aiutate per favore? Grazie
<josejo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema...come si avvia la modalità testuale(escludendo la modalità grafica)
<josejo> in sonstanza devo installare dei driver grafici nvidia
<josejo> ma se è x è avviato non mi fa installare niente
<josejo> miki_ vedi se sul sito del produttore ci sono dei driver
<miki_> non so chi è il produttore
<josejo> miki_ o comunque in rete mettendo il nome della  tua web
<Giando17_> Ciao a tutti :D Qualcuno mi può spiegare il funzionamento di Canonical ? Grazie
<miki_> è una webcam integrata nel netbook
<josejo> miki_ dimmi il modello del net
<jester-> Giando17_: http://www.canonical.com/
<josejo> jester- te ne indendi di installazione driver nvidia
<Giando17_> si il problema è che se compro il "set" 10 CD/DVD di ubuntu 12.10 mi arrivano in pack diverse o in un'unica pack ?
<jester-> josejo: sono nei repo e lo fai by driver aggiuntivi
<josejo> jester- non ci sono, li ho dovuti scaricare da nvidia...ma non me li fa installare perchè vuole che chiudo la parte grafica
<jester-> josejo: come non ci sono, abilita i repo partenrs
<Giando17_> jester-: si il problema è che se compro il "set" 10 CD/DVD di ubuntu 12.10 mi arrivano in pack diverse o in un'unica pack ?
<jester-> Giando17_: dvd musicali?
<miki_> josejo: packardbell dot m
<Giando17_> jester-: allora se io compro il pack da 10 cd ricevo i dieci cd in una pack unica ho in 10 diverse pack
<Giando17_> jester-: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1027
<Dvdxseo> Uhm, c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> Giando17_: che io appia il dvd è uno e perche comprarlo quando puoi scaricare free http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<jester-> !qualcuno | Dvdxseo
<ubot-it> Dvdxseo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dvdxseo_> Uhm, c'è qualcuno?
<OverMe> -.-
<josejo> dvxseo_ la domanda?
<jester-> Giando17_: il pack in questione nel link sono DVD vuoti
<jester-> non che dico, sono le live e ordini il pack che ti interessa
<Giando17_> jester- perchè io e i miei amici usiamo da un pò ubuntu e lo troviamo diciamo "stupendo" ora volevamo avere il cd originale di ubuntu 12.10 quindo volevamo comprarlo (anche per dare "supporto" al progetto) però volevamo sapere se ognuno di noi avrà il suo "cofanetto" oppure arrivano tutti insieme ??
<Dvdxseo_> La domanda: Nella mia infinita intelligenza ho creato 4 partizioni primarie sul disco. Adesso ho bisogno di farne una estesa.. Ho la home e la / separati, come posso fare? Cioè, cosa è meglio fare?
<jester-> per ogica ti arriva il pack o n. pCK ORDINATI
<Dvdxseo_> Per perdere meno roba possibile..
<Giando17_> jester- ok dai ora provo a prenderlo Grazie Mille
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: la regola è: si possono fare 4 partizioni primarie o 3 primarie e una estesa dentro alla quale fare altre partizioni dette logiche
<Dvdxseo_> Sisi, lo so questo, volevo un consiglio su come comportarmi?
<Dvdxseo_> (Senza il punto interrogativo)
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: devi eliminare per forza l'ultima primaria
<Dvdxseo_> Ah non una a caso? (Sono ancora ignorante riguardo a questo)
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: l'estesa va dietro alle primarie
<jester-> si potrebbero spostare ma facilissimo segarsi lintero hd
<Dvdxseo_> Ah, quindi se l'ultima è associata a /home cosa perdo?
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: logico  che perdi partizione e contenuto ma esistono i backup
<Dvdxseo_> Ok, quindi devo farmi il backup della directory /home, poi faccio la partizione ecc, e poi devo reinstallare Ubuntu? Ma i programmi li perdo? Che io ho capito che stanno nella partzione /
<OverMe> se nella partizione di / hai abbastanza spazio ci puoi infilare la /home
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: se non seghi la partizoine con / di ubuntu basta ripristinare la home e poi modificare di conseguenza /etc/fstab
<Dvdxseo_> Cioè? :/
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: apri un terminale e dai: cat /etc/fstab e posta l'output su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Dvdxseo_
<ubot-it> Dvdxseo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dvdxseo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1410607/
<jester-> Dvdxseo_: una volta ripristinata la home con comando sudo blkid /dev/sdquelcheè  trovi UUID che sostituiirai a quello nella riga con /home
<Dvdxseo_> Aspetta, ma io devo rifare l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Qube-> ho eliminato 500 mici da facebook
<Qube-> amici*
<enzotib> Qube-, e a noi?
<Qube-> azz e' arrivato anche qua il msg
<Qube-> l'avevo fatto su un altro server
<felice> jester risolto il problema del video nero
<intore> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare la 12.10 amd64 su un portatile amd turion 64x2. Durante la fase di installazione, arrivato al punto di installazione di grub compare l'errore: " Esecuzione di Grub install in "/dev/sda. Questo è un errore grave". Ho formattato con GParted da Live e reinstallato ma ancora compare quell'errore. Cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> intore, mica c'è qualche protezione dell'MBR nel bios?
<mibofra> sto andando a a cena, ma sembra che l'mbr sia andato .
<mibofra> enzotib , siamo al secure boot :D .
<mibofra> ?
<intore> enzotib, mibofra, controllo nel bios
<intore> cosa vuol dire MBR andato?
<intore> nel senso, si può risolvere
<intore> ?
<mibofra> intore: mi trovi dopo cena :=) , ti lascio alle cure di enzotib :) .
<intore> mibofra, ok grazie, buon appetito
<mibofra> intore: solo una domanda (perché successo ad altri miei amici) , avevi installato win 8 ?
<mibofra> vabbè, a dopo :D .
<intore> non lo so, è di un amico. devo chiedere
<superbbb> ragazzi non riesco a installare ubuntu
<superbbb> per colpa della scheda grafica sis 661mx
<superbbb> qualcuno di buona pazienza mi da una mano?
<enzotib> superbbb, buttalo sto pc
<intore> enzotib, nel bios non ho trovato blocchi sull'mbr. Prima c'era installata la 10.04
<enzotib> intore, non so, forse è rotto?
<intore> enzotib, l'hard disk?
<enzotib> eh
<intore> bo
<intore> riprovo a formattare con gparted live
<enzotib> intore, perché non formatti con l'installer di ubuntu?
<intore> enzotib, l'ho già fatto ma mi restituisce sempre quell'errore
<intore> enzotib, ora devo indagare ma pare che qualcuno prima gli avesse installato la versione i386 della 10.04 e che da allora siano il lettore dvd non funzionasse più oltre che a surriscaldarsi la cpu tanto da spegnersi improvvisamente
<intore> enzotib, questo è un amd turion 64 x2
<intore> faccio un pò di prove
<intore> vi saprò dire
<intore> enzotib, grazie intanto
<enzotib> Decemberprego
<enzotib> sorry, paste sbagliato
<ErVito> enzotib: dovremmo tirarti le orecchie ù_ù
<strike89> sera a tutti
<inlotaa> sera a tutti
<inlotaa> scusatemi,ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu,qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano??
<jester-> !qualcuno | inlotaa
<ubot-it> inlotaa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<inlotaa> ok,grazie :-)
<inlotaa> in pratica ho istallato ubuntu 12.10 e l'istallazione è andata a buon fine ma appena parte il sistema operativo non mi spunta niente nella scrivania e in pratica non posso accedere ne al menu ne terminale ne a nessun altra cosa
<inlotaa> premetto che il mio è un vecchio pc amd 3000 con un giga di ram
<mibofra> provato con altre versioni derivate ? (tipo kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, gobuntu ecc)
<inlotaa> no,è la prima volta che uso linux e c ome requisiti di sistema  ci rientro
<mibofra> allora inlotaa, il display manager parte (quello che chiede la password all'avvio ) ?
<inlotaa> no,non mi chiede nessuna password
<mibofra> cioè accendi il pc e ?
<inlotaa> parte il SO e spunta la scrivania e niente più. l'unica cosa che mi permette di fare è il tasto destro
<mibofra> Prova a reinstallare :) .
<inlotaa> ok,riprovo subito - cmq grazie per la disponibilità :-)
<mibofra> inlotaa fino alle 11 e mezza sono sicuramente qui :) .
<inlotaa> ok grazie
<Anto> ciaoa tutti, ho u problema con runescape, nel senso che non riesco a farlo partire ne con firefox ne con chromium
<Anto> quindi penso che il problema sia java
<Anto> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi ?
<mibofra> Anto: hai provato ad aggiornare browser / java ?
<Anto> il browser si aggiorna automaticamente
<mibofra> java no XD .
<mibofra> P.S. non sono il primo nabbo che passa :D .
<Anto> java si, ho installato la versione 7
<mibofra> provato con la versione 6 ?
<Anto> ora rimuovo la 6, magari confliggevano
<mibofra> XD :D :D çD:D :D: D
<mibofra> cioè vuol dire che hai tutte e due le versioni installate ?
<mibofra> XD
<Anto> adesso mi dice che java non è installato
<mibofra> che cazz vuoi che funzioni XD
<Anto> mi sa che devo reinstallare la 7
<mibofra> installa solo la 7
<mibofra> scusa il linguaggio scurrile ma sentire certe cose ad una certa ora mi fanno arrabbiare :D , solitamente sono più simpatico :)
<inlotaa> ho reistallato,ma stesso problema :-(
<mibofra> inlotaa: comincio a pensare che qualcosa non vada nel pc .
<mibofra> prova lubuntu e vedi se sopra ci va
<mibofra> P.S. ma la live di ubuntu gira ?
<mibofra> o installi semplicemente ?
<inlotaa> istallo direttamednte
<inlotaa> provo la live?
<mibofra> fai partire prima la live e vedi se va, poi da li fai partire il processo d'installazione .
<inlotaa> ok
<mibofra> se parte la live sicuro che l'installazione da li riesce :)
<Anto> icedtea 7 non c'è nei repo c'è solo openjdk
<mibofra> metti l'openjdk e le runtime
<Anto> ora sembra che vada
<mibofra> ok
<inlotaa> anche nella live non trovo il menu,ci sono solo la cartella esempi e installa ubundo
<mibofra> allora metti lubuntu :)
<inlotaa> lubundu?
<mibofra> io vado a ronfare :D . Mi trovi domani dopo le 3 :)
<mibofra> magari proprio lubuntu no, xubuntu :) ma prima prova kubuntu, non si sa mai :D .
<inlotaa> ok,notte e grazie di tutto
<mibofra> prego , a domani :D .
<Anto> sembra avere dei problemi comunque, ma è un passo avanti :D ora stacco, grazie e buonanotte
<jdfj> ciao a tutti, ho da poco acquistato un netbook, con 2 gb di ram, processore dualcore eepc.....il pc ha montato ubuntu 12.04, ho installato gnome classic
<jdfj> un pò di miglioramenti per netbook....va unpò più veloce...ma quando vado a vedere un video su youtube va un pò a scatti
<jdfj> in genere sono abituato a prestazioni maggiori(sia nel fisso che nel portatile ho montato un ssd)
<jdfj> secondo voi posso fare qualcosa per migliorare la visione di video in flash
<jdfj> ?
<jdfj> 2)
<jdfj> Ho installato il pacchetto acpi
<jdfj> quando vado a fare acpi -t, dopo aver visto un divx per 10 min...mi da 2 temperature...30 e 68 gtradi
<jdfj> possibile?
<jdfj> ragazzi?
<jdfj> non ci credo che nessuno ha letto
<Fetentone> jdfj, hanno letto ma lo fanno apposta  anon rispondere, stiamo facendo il gioco del silenzio, chi perde deve installare Win95 e rinunciare per sempre a Linux, quindi se non finisce il gioco, nessuno ti risponderà... prova a venire in chat
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jdfj> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jdfj> non ho capito fetentone....??????
<superbbb> ciao
<superbbb> ragazzi per i video in flash player voi come fate?
<krabador> superbbb, vederli/farli/ripparli?
<superbbb> vederli
<superbbb> voglio vederli, va lentissimo
<superbbb> vorrei usare vlc
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-05
<krabador> superbbb, che scheda video e driver hai?
<superbbb> ho una sis 661mx
<superbbb> i flash video mi vanno uno schifo
<mavi> buonasera
<superbbb> se riesco a bypassarli su vlc risolvotutto
<krabador> superbbb, guarda, con quella usi i driver generici
<mavi> ho un problema : nel tentativo di far funzionare il microfono ho smanettato con alsa mixer e adesso se provo ad avviarlo da terminale non me lo trova nella directory x(
<krabador> che sicuramente fanno un gran lavoro, vista l'età del chip
<superbbb> è una domanda krabador ?
<mavi> come faccio a reinstallarlo?
<superbbb> e come devo fare?
<krabador> superbbb, drasticamente proibitivo con flash
<superbbb> eh ma per vedere i video su youtube come devo fare?
<superbbb> anche quelli con putlocker
<krabador> superbbb, mi dispiace, ma la scheda video è veramente al di sotto della potenza minima, per avere su linux delle prestazioni accettabiloi
<krabador> con flash
<superbbb> mmm ho un idea
<superbbb> utilizzo playonlinux
<krabador> superbbb, puoi grabbarli
<krabador> e vederli con vlc
<superbbb> che significa grabbare?
<mavi> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> superbbb, scaricare il video flash
<superbbb> eh ma io vorrei vederlo in streaming
<superbbb> senza scaricarlo prima
<krabador> superbbb, scusami, che distribuzione usi
<krabador> mavi, puoi disinstallare e reinstallare alsa
<superbbb> ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> superbbb, usi unity?
<mavi> e come faccio? sono andato al gestore pacchetti ho cercato "alsa" e ho reinstallato tutti i pacchetti ma niente
<superbbb> si
<krabador> mavi, devi disinstallare alsa e la configurazione, e reinstallarlo
<krabador> superbbb, allora prova ad utilizzare un ambiente grafico piu' leggero
<mavi> si ma come? sono totalmente noob
<krabador> superbbb, come xfce, ma meglio lxde
<krabador> superbbb, per vedere se un po' di risorse risparmiate vanno a giovarti nel video playback in youtube dal browser
<krabador> mavi, asp
<mavi> ok
<superbbb> è lo stesso krabador , lubuntu non me l ha fatto installare
<superbbb> per colpa della scheda video
<superbbb> solo ubuntu è andato a buon fine
<krabador> mavi, cosa succede se mandi "alsamixer" da terminale?
<mavi> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> mavi prova "sudo apt-get autoremove alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools" poi "sudo apt-get clean"
<mavi> ok nattimo
<krabador> superbbb, su linux il tuo chip video puo' funzionare solo col driver generico. quello che vedi purtroppo è quello che puoi avere
<superbbb> capito
<superbbb> voglio vedere se su playonlinux
<krabador> superbbb, quanta ram hai ?
<superbbb> va meglio
<superbbb> 1 gb
<mavi> se do "sudo apt-get clean"  dopo aver mandato la prima riga nn succede niente
<mavi> la prima riga ha disintallato tutto cmq
<krabador> mavi, si, clean non rilascia nulla
<mavi> ok ora ? ^^
<krabador> mavi, adesso vai con  "apt-get -y install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools"
<mavi> ehm:
<mavi> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<mavi> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<krabador> "sudo apt-get -y install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools"
<mavi> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<mavi> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<mavi> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<mavi> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto alsa-tool
<FloodBotIt1> mavi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mavi> ah non lo sapevo ok
<krabador> mavi, un po' di attenzione "alsa-tools"
<mavi> cmq è questo che esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411512/
<mavi> cioè?
<krabador> mavi, hai sbagliato, non alsa-tool ma alsa-tools
<krabador> "apt-get -y install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools"
<mavi> si ho scritto alsa tools mi da questo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411514/
<mavi> o.O ho combinato un macello?
<krabador> mavi, che ubuntu hai?
<mavi> ubuntu studio
<krabador> quale?
<mavi> mm non lo so credo l'ultimo l'ho scaricato di recente
<krabador> mavi, allora per apt-get devi essere root, quindi "sudo apt-get -y install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools"
<mavi> versione 4.10
<mavi> e come faccio a essere root? perdona l'ignoranza
<krabador> copia ed incolla l'ultima riga che ti ho dato
<krabador> tranne le virgolette
<krabador> superbbb, chrome va leggermente meglio con flash, l'hai provato?
<superbbb> no
<superbbb> ora provo
<mavi> ora è andata! ma è uguale all penultima che mi hai dato o sbagliO?
<superbbb> thanks :)
<krabador> mavi, si, avevo omesso "sudo" necessario per eseguire il comando come super user, ovvero con i privilegi di root
<mavi> ah a questo serve il comando "sudo" :)
<mavi> cmq ora mi da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411531/ devo aspettare che finisce la configurazione?
<krabador> mavi, se ha finito, prova a dare "alsamixer" da terminale
<krabador> devi
<krabador> certo
<superbbb> krabador,  senti ma tu hai mai utilizzato playonlinux?
<krabador> superbbb, no, non mi è mai servito utilizzare applicazioni win su linux
<superbbb> no perchè utilizzandolo andava bene il flash
<superbbb> solo che non mi ricordo + com si fa
<superbbb> :(
<krabador> superbbb, se non mi sbaglio, ti fanno utilizzare ie6 con flash
<krabador> come con wine
<superbbb> ok
<krabador> superbbb, hai provato chrome???
<krabador> :)(
<superbbb> lo sto installando
<Pentium3> ciaoo
<krabador> Pentium3, sera
<superbbb> senti io uso xchat
<superbbb> ma è sempre grigia la mia scrittura
<superbbb> è insopportabile
<superbbb> sai come si fa per farla diventare nera?
<Pentium3> io avrei un problemino cn il mio router thomson tg784 della tiscali..vorrei riuscire a sbrandizzarlo..ma non trovo i firmware
<krabador> superbbb, anche la mia è grigia  :)
<krabador> Pentium3, qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu
<superbbb> e come si fa per cambiare colore
<mavi> mmm non è cambiato niente mi dice sempre :impossibile aprire il mixer:file o directory non esistene
<Pentium3> krabador però non riesco a capire perchè non mi carica la pagina di login del router
<Pentium3> cioè tramite ethernet..metto il gateway 192.168.1.254 ma nulla..nn esce nulla
<Pentium3> questo dopo un reset
<Pentium3> mhà
<Pentium3> k
<krabador> superbbb, allora
<krabador> impostazioni----preferenze----interfaccia-----colori
<krabador> mavi, allora hai provato "alsamixer" da terminale?
<mavi> si
<mavi> mi dice sempre file o directory non esistente
<krabador> mavi, mi mandi un paste di quando hai dato il comando di installazione?
<mavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411544/
<mavi> eccolo
<superbbb> ci sono
<superbbb> e cosa devo cambiare?
<krabador> superbbb, il testo
<krabador> mavi
<mavi> si
<superbbb> ehm scusa per l ignoranza
<superbbb> che devo cambiare
<superbbb> cosa devo premere
<krabador> mavi, allora, disintsalla tutti e tre i pacchetti, "sudo apt-get autoremove alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools" poi "sudo apt-get clean" poi "sudo apt-get -y install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools" dopodichè riavvii
<mavi> ok
<krabador> superbbb
<superbbb> dimmi
<superbbb> dimmi krabador
<krabador> superbbb, nei primi tre parametri
<superbbb> sto nella sezione colori
<superbbb> voglio la scrittura blu
<superbbb> come devo fare?
<krabador> superbbb, spetta un attimo
<krabador> :)
<superbbb> ok
<krabador> che sto
<krabador> superbbb, sembra far cambiare il colore di tutti i tipi di eventi
<krabador> superbbb, tranne che dell'utente
<superbbb> eh appunto
<superbbb> sto grigio mi fa incavolare non si vede :(
<mavi> niente da fare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411554/ :(
<mavi> krabador
<krabador> mavi, prova "amixer"
<mavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411559/
<mavi> bah
<krabador> superbbb, allora, per il colore di quello che scrivi
<krabador> devi modificare
<krabador> il penultimo a destra in "colori locali"
<superbbb> ora vedo
<superbbb> mmmm
<superbbb> ha cambiato il nick
<superbbb> mmm
<superbbb> no
<superbbb> mm
<superbbb> pro
<mavi> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> mavi, ci sei?
<mavi> si
<mavi> dicevo
<krabador> dimmi
<mavi> con amixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411559/
<krabador> "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" e poi "sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils"
<mavi> ok
<mavi> " purge remove" mi sa di comando cattivo xD
<krabador> mavi diciamo che pialla
<mavi> ok fatto
<krabador> entrambi?
<mavi> si
<krabador> bene, prova alsamixer
<mavi> niente -_-
<krabador> mavi, scusami, puoi postarmi un paste dei comandi?
<mavi> krabador eccolo -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411580/
<krabador> mavi, prova, da terminale, a mandare "/usr/bin/alsamixer"
<mavi> fatto dice sempre impossibile aprire il mixer file o directory inesistente
<krabador> mavi, allora non ti va a posizionare il comando alsamixer nella cartella
<krabador> in /usr/bin
<mavi> ok
<mavi> perchè?
<krabador> mavi, puoi provare "sudo alsamixer" ?
<mavi> idem
<krabador> manda "locate alsamixer"
<mavi> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411588/
<krabador> alsamixer è presnte
<krabador> *presente
<krabador> mavi, alsamixer è presente, nella cartella /usr/bin
<krabador> correttamente
<mavi> ok sembra di si
<mavi> ma?
<krabador> allora, fai ctrl + alt + f2 , fai il login con il tuo user name e ti chiederà la password, poi mandi alsamixer, dopodichè vai di ctrl + alt +f7 , che ti riporterà qui ,e mi dici che è successo
<krabador> superbbb, hai rispolto con i colori del testo?
<krabador> *risolto
<krabador> mavi, hai riavviato dopo aver mandato le ultime 2 stringhe di comandi?
<mavi> si
<mavi> scusa ci ho messo un po perche mi ero scordato crt alt f7 e ho dovuto riavviare
<mavi> cmq li ora funziona :)
<krabador> mavi, figurati
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> prova adesso
<krabador> da terminale
<mavi> xD
<krabador> va?
<mavi> ok va!
<krabador> bene
<mavi> perchè non andava?
<krabador> serviva il riavvio
<mavi> sei un genio grazie!
<krabador> di niente :)
<mavi> forse mi sono scordato
<mavi> cmq già che mi trovo che ti assillo con i miei problemi
<mavi> ho combinato tutto questo cercando di far funzionare un mic
<krabador> si, come dicevi prima
<mavi> invano ho alzato il volumi in alsamixer e cambiato qualche parametro in alsa.conf
<mavi> ma niente
<krabador> in quale ingresso lo attacchi il mic?
<mavi> ho provato sia il front mic e il rear mic
<krabador> mavi, che scheda audio è?
<mavi> integrata intel
<mavi> non so il comando per dirtelo nello specifico
<krabador> portatile, fisso, chipset? dimmi tutto! :)
<mavi> è un fisso hp pavillion
<krabador> scusami, manda un lspci da terminale
<mavi> forse è il mic : http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MH2001 che sta nella base delle cuffie ma con windows funzionava
<krabador> beh, guarda, se con win funzionava, allora non puoi dare la colpa al mic...
<mavi> ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411618/
<krabador> l'ich7....
<mavi> appunto mi ci sto intrippando non pensavo potesse essere cosi difficile
<mavi> cos'è l'ich7?
<mavi> è la scheda
<mavi> ok
<krabador> l'ich7 è il southbridge della scheda madre del tuo pc
<krabador> in ubuntu è supportato...
<mavi> oh
<krabador> addirittura certificato
<mavi> southbridge non l'avevo mai sentito
<mavi> ottimo
<mavi> ma?
<mavi> pensavo che collegando il jack facesse tutto in automatico
<krabador> beh, proprio in automatico no, ma nella media basta selezionare l'ingresso
<krabador> e tutto va a posto
<krabador> allora, da "impostazioni audio" cosa ti dice nel menu ingresso?
<mavi> ehm come ti faccio a postare uno screen shot?
<krabador> allora
<krabador> mavi, http://tinypic.com/
<krabador> oppure http://imageshack.us/
<mavi> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=30l1n2d&s=6
<mavi> questo è inpostazioni audio?
<krabador> si
<krabador> che ti dice il menu' cattura?
<krabador> e no, metalica no.
<mavi> ci sono tre canali : cattura , cattura 1 , digital , cattura 1 era disattivato
<mavi> perchè no ? xD
<krabador> allora, attacca il microfono ad un ingresso, e prova con il volume di cattura , se non va, attiva cattura 1 e prova col volume di cattura 1
<krabador> dopo di che fai la stessa cosa cambiando ingresso
<krabador> no, almeno scegli un video "metallica"
<krabador> se puoi, mandami un immagine del menu cattura
<Qube-> ...
<krabador> Qube-, puoi mandarmela tu?
<mavi> ahaha si era tipo portoghese il video
<mavi> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nmhwtl&s=6
<mavi> ecco
<mavi> niente da fare
<krabador> mavi in riproduzione, alza tutti i volumi dei mic
<krabador> e in cattura attivali entrambi
<mavi> anche mic boost?
<krabador> mavi quello lascialo circa ad un quarto
<krabador> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klfhmbcrkb8
<mavi> yeah
<mavi> udine?
<mavi> cmq forse sbaglio con audacity.. c'è una combinazione di tasti per farti uno screen di audacity?
<krabador> mavi, sempre il tasto stamp
<mavi> ok non me lo fa fare evidentemente perchè la finestra che apro è col tasto destro
<mavi> siii si sente
<krabador> bene
<mavi> anche se con un fruscio esagerato
<mavi> ma penso si possa aggiustare regolando i volumi?
<krabador> giocherella col volume
<mavi> ecco
<krabador> perfettamente
<krabador> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=76m2kmsAxhA#!
<krabador> tratto dal dvd in uscita
<mavi> tanta roba
<mavi> vorrei andare a un concerto
<mavi> prima o poi
<mavi> cmq grazie infinite!
<krabador> di niente
<mavi> krabador  roba da pazzi c'è sempre un fruscio che copre i suoni , il classico prrrr come quando non inserisci bene il jack
<krabador> mavi, su win è piu' pulito?
<krabador> mavi, abbassa un po' il boost
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<intore> buongiorno a tutti, sono ancora alle prese con un portatile su cui sto cercando di installare la 12.04. Il problema è lo stesso di ieri, l'installazione si blocca all'esecuzione di grub-install generando un errore fatale. Avete qualche consiglio?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MaxFrames> salve
<MaxFrames> continuano, purtroppo, i miei grossi problemi con la 12.04. Adesso sto cercando di far funzionare correttamente una macchina fisica, su cui la 12.04 e' stata installata da zero.
<MaxFrames> il primo problema e' che se apro le impostazioni di rete mi compare un errore: "Il servizi di rete di sistema non sono compatibili con questa versione" (sic!)
<MaxFrames> e l'unica scheda che compare e' quella relativa al proxy
<jester-> MaxFrames: che magana è
<MaxFrames> eh?
<jester-> MaxFrames: che pc è
<MaxFrames> e' un HP Evo DC7700 CMT (desktop)
<MaxFrames> la rete sta funzionando, con l'IP fisso che ho impostato al momento dell'installazione, ma ora ogni volta che apro le impostazioni mi da' quell'errore
<jester-> MaxFrames: quindi la rete c'è, usi normale router?
<MaxFrames> e' un PC aziendale connesso alla LAN dell'ufficio
<jester-> MaxFrames: mi sa che il server aziendale non abbia NAT
<MaxFrames> e' un IP fisso non nattato
<jester-> e se non ti assegna un ip dinamico normale che devi usare il fisso come in ogni lan seria
<OverMe> l'ip fisso come l'hai impostato? modificando /etc/network/interfaces?
<miki_> raga ho bisogno disperato di aiuto con la mia webcam integrata
<MaxFrames> no, l'avevo impostato dalla GUI, quella che adesso non funziona piu'
<jester-> il casino è se setti un ip gia in uso nella lan
<OverMe> MaxFrames, fai vedere che c'è in quel file
<MaxFrames> jester-: lasciamo stare, vediamo di capire perche' non funziona piu' il pannello di controllo rete
<miki_> ha sempre funzionato con xp ma ora che sono con ubuntu 12.10 quando apro cheese o altri programmi simili mi da una schermata nera e null'altro, ho provato a trovare qualcosa sul web ma è tutto in inglese e non ci capisco molto
<miki_> help me!
<jester-> <OverMe> MaxFrames, fai vedere che c'è in quel file
<MaxFrames> jester-: il tempo di farlo..........................
<jester-> miki_: installa cheese e prova
<miki_> jester-: ho già installato ma il quadro esce nero
<MaxFrames> OverMe: sono solo due righe, lo scrivo direttamente in chan
<MaxFrames> auto lo
<jester-> miki_: il che significa che la cam è indigesta a linux
<MaxFrames> iface lo inet loopback
<miki_> jester-: sono in gstreamer-proprietes x vedere di risolvere qualcosa ma niente, mi riconosce la cam ma non finziona
<jester-> MaxFrames: usi gnome?
<MaxFrames> uso unity
<miki_> jester-: capisco l'indigestione ma come mai in fase di installazione funzionava?
<jester-> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome e controlla di non aver abilitato il proxy
<jester-> miki_: in fase di installazione?
<miki_> si quando ho installato ubuntu mi funzionava
<miki_> ora che è installato no, mi esce solo una schermata nera
<jester-> e quando mai l'installer prova la cam
<miki_> quando ti dice di scegliere l'immagine dell'account
<jester-> miki_: prova a partire con il kernel piu vecchio
<miki_> ok
<MaxFrames> jester-: non ha funzionato
<jester->  MaxFrames controllato il proxy?
<MaxFrames> si', non e' attivo
<jester-> MaxFrames: ma quando compare il msg di errore
<MaxFrames> compare quando clicco su "Impostazioni di sistema" e poi su "Rete"
<jester-> MaxFrames: hai impostato in cavo modifica, ipv4 manuale l'ip di rete e corente con la callse usata dalla lan?
<jester-> con la classe*
<miki_> jester-: niente da fare nemmeno con il vecchio kernel è ugualmente nero lo schermo appena avvio cheese
<miki_> jester-: il mio lsusb è questo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b175 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 4-Port Hub
<jester-> miki_: se funzava con la live installando per logica dovrebbe andare col kernel piu vecchio che hai se non lo hai segato
<miki_> ok, ma ora che faccio?
<TaLaDo> miki_, quello è un hub usb
<miki_> è il produttore della webcam integrata che evidentemente è collegata con una usb interna
<MaxFrames> jester-: certo, e funziona tutto
<miki_> TaLaDo: mi dite come fare per farla funzionare? non ci capisco molto
<jester-> MaxFrames: rimuovi tutte le periferiche, riavvii e prova a impostare la scheda
<TaLaDo> miki_, metti la cam su una porta usb (non su hub) e prova
<miki_> è una webcam integrata nel portatile, come faccio a fare quello che dici? mi segui passo passo?
<TaLaDo> ahh integrata?
<TaLaDo> miki_, se non la vede non ci sono molte cose da fare
<OverMe> miki_, quello lassù è tutto il tuo lsusb?
<linux1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki_> non è che non la vede, la cam la riconosce, come pure il drivere che è presente, ma appare uno schermo nero
<linux1> @qualcuno
<linux1> W Windows
<miki_> OverMe: non è il solo lsusb ma è quello relativo alla cam
<TaLaDo> lol
<massy_> Linux1 hai sbagliato canale
<linux1> Windows 8 > Ubuntu 20.05
<andymele> lol
<TaLaDo> 20.05?
<massy_> Ehehe
<massy_> Lol
<miki_> OverMe: ecco quello completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412324/
<OverMe> miki_, dmesg
<miki_> OverMe: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412332/
<miki_> OverMe: allora?
<OverMe> dopo pranzo controllo
<MaxFrames> jester-: scusa, e' venuta una collega e mi ha fatto una noce di panegirico che non finiva piu'
<MaxFrames> come si fa a rimuovere tutte le periferiche? cosa intendi di preciso?
<miki_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<miki_> sono qui, fatemi sapere qualcosa, buon pranzo
<jester-> MaxFrames: in impostazioni rete
<jester-> in wifi cavo e mobile rimuovi tutto
<jester-> e rifai la cavo
<MaxFrames> forse non sono stato chiaro... non si apre impostazioni rete... o meglio si apre ma c'e' solo la scheda proxy
<jester-> MaxFrames: proxy non è una scheda
<MaxFrames> la voce proxy, diciamo
<jester-> non sta in impostazioni rete il proxy, forse sbagli posto
<MaxFrames> clicco su "Impostazioni di sistema" e poi su "Rete"
<jester-> MaxFrames: clicca icona rete e poi impostazioni rete o modifica impostazioni che sia
<MaxFrames> non c'e'. ora faccio uno screenshot cosi' ci capiamo
<MaxFrames> jester-: http://imagebin.org/238224
<MaxFrames> jester-: http://imagebin.org/238225
<MaxFrames> come vedi, non posso fare nulla in quella schermata
<jester-> MaxFrames: è l'impstazione del proxy non di network manager
<MaxFrames> quello e' il pannello di controllo rete.... quello che si ottiene cliccando su "Impostazioni di sistema" e poi su "Rete"
<jester-> MaxFrames: vai in impostazioni di sistema o scrivi network mella ricerca
<jester-> non è il pannello rete
<MaxFrames> jester-: ti dico che quella e' la finestra che compare cliccando su "Impostazioni di sistema" e poi su "Rete".... non so cosa farci
<jester-> non è impostazioni network managaer
<MaxFrames> se nella ricerca digito "network", compare la stessa icona
<jester-> MaxFrames: scrivi network-manager-gnome nel terminale
<jester-> hai il sistema zoppo
<jester-> assai
<MaxFrames> "command not found"
<MaxFrames> comunque non ho gnome, come dicevo prima... e' unity
<MaxFrames> il sistema e' un'installazione fresca, con solo tutti gli aggiornamenti e nient'altro
<jester-> MaxFrames: e l'ip statico dove lo imposto
<jester-> ti
<jester-> e unity usa roba gnome
<MaxFrames> jester-: come ho detto prima, l'ho impostato appena installato Ubuntu dalla stessa posizione che ora non funziona, poi ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<MaxFrames> prima degli aggiornamenti, non ricevevo quell'errore e vedevo le impostazioni della rete cablata
<jester-> MaxFrames: reinstalla che ti è venuta farlocca molto strana, mai visto impostare una lan nel proxy
<jester-> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get update e poi sduo apt-get fdist-upgrade
<MaxFrames> quella finestra col proxy dovrebbe contenere _anche_ le impostazioni della ethernet... solo che sono sparite ed e' rimasto solo proxy...
<jester-> MaxFrames: e 4 quella finstra riguarda il proxy e non la rete lan
<jester-> o network in generale
<MaxFrames> jester-: ho appena avuto tra le mani un netbook ubuntu, gli ho configurato la lan esattamente da quella schermata......
<jester-> MaxFrames: dai i 2 comandi che ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> MaxFrames: hai ubuntu netwok tutto particolare allora
<MaxFrames> diciamo meglio che tutti gli ubuntu 12 che ho visto hanno un network tutto particolare
<MaxFrames> ora avvio una virtual machine 12.04 e controllo anche li'
<MaxFrames> ok fantastico. la virtual machine funziona, e sulla stessa stessissima schermata ci sono due sezioni, "proxy di rete" e "cavo", e se clicco su "cavo" c'e' un pulsante "opzioni" da cui posso configurare tutto
<MaxFrames> ^^^ questa e' la situazione di default. sulla macchina fisica, ottengo quell'errore e la sezione "cavo" manca
<jester-> MaxFrames: appunto
<MaxFrames> <jester-> non è impostazioni network managaer
<MaxFrames> invece e' impostazioni network manager, solo che manca completamente la sezione "cavo"
<jester-> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MaxFrames> fatto. non so bene cosa abbia fatto pero'
<MaxFrames> dice "0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati" alla fine
<jester-> controlla adesso
<jester-> MaxFrames: pulisci impostazioni nel proxy
<MaxFrames> jester-: e' gia' impostato su "Nessuno" ed ho cliccato su  "applica all'intero sistema"
<jester-> e non compare cavo a sinistra?
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> ti ho linkato la schermata... quello e' quel che compare
<jester-> MaxFrames: dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome e poi sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<MaxFrames> bisogna che lo faccia dopo allora perche' sono in desktop remoto... devo essere in locale presumo se mi cade la rete
<jester-> MaxFrames: in remoto con ?
<MaxFrames> xrdp
<jester-> facile che è perchè sei in remoto
<jester-> e x va a cazzo
<MaxFrames> dopo provo allora
<jester-> MaxFrames: se non compare installa gnome-session-fallback e prova con gnome classico
<OverMe> MaxFrames, per curiosità mi fai un ps aux | grep -i network
<MaxFrames> pastebin.com/McaW06nr
<jester-> MaxFrames: nel terminale  nm-connection-editor
<jester-> MaxFrames: esce la gui?
<MaxFrames> si' senza settaggi (cioe' in cavo non c'e' nessuna connessione elencata)
<jester-> prova in locale ma sa di azzoppata seria
<jester-> MaxFrames: e se la aggiungi?
<MaxFrames> vado a pranzo poi provo in locale
<miki_> OverMe: sei tornato?
<luk_> ragazzi qual'è il FS più performante un database? (mi basta qualche nome così me li vado a vadere)
<nicotano> salve
<MaxFrames> re
<MaxFrames> in locale funziona tutto... e' colpa di xrdp quindi
<Guest50669> qualcuno di voi sà se esiste linux madbox in italiano?
<Guest50669> possibile che sia solo in francase?
<OverMe> !chat | Guest50669
<ubot-it> Guest50669: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest50669> lo sò che NON è inerente Ubuntu, ma in ogni caso è una sua derivata.........
<OverMe> quindi non devi chiedere qui
<Guest50669> dove trovo la chat?
<OverMe> te l'ha detto il bot
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DjBullet> ciaoa tutti
<DjBullet> cè qualcuno che per caso usa Spreaker per fare web radio?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | DjBullet
<ubot-it> DjBullet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DjBullet> Qualcuno può aiutami? :)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | DjBullet
<ubot-it> DjBullet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<micheg> scusate se importuno c'è qualcuno che era al ruduno di Belluno che ha visto Bruno? oh per Nettuno temo di essere stato inopportuno.
<cristian_c> micheg, ?
<cristian_c> comunque è tutto in rima
<micheg> nulla era già mezzora che non passava nessuno che chiedeva "c'è  qualcuno" e così c'ho pensato io.
<cristian_c> lol
<_naxil_> ciao. ho una partizione che non si monta
<_naxil_> come posso fare? ho un file dentro che vorrei recuperare
<_naxil_> ieri funzionava benissimo
<OverMe> come la stai cercando di montare?
<_naxil_> direttamente da nautilus
<_naxil_> premendoci sopra
<OverMe> e che succede?
<_naxil_> ma da errore
<_naxil_> non vedo i file.. non si monta
<_naxil_> da errore
<_naxil_> vuoi vedere il tail?
<OverMe> voglio vedere l'errore
<_naxil_> come faccio? non me lo fa sottolineare
<_naxil_> la partizione e' dev/sda1
<OverMe> !image | _naxil_
<ubot-it> _naxil_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<_naxil_> ok
<_naxil_> aspe l'ho sottolineato
<_naxil_> http://dpaste.com/841697/
<_naxil_> ho un file dentro.. poi posso anche cancellarla
<_naxil_> cioe' 5gb di roba
<OverMe> sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<_naxil_> ok
<_naxil_> http://dpaste.com/841703/
<OverMe> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<_naxil_> Superblocco has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<_naxil_> che faccio?
<_naxil_> si o no?
<OverMe> qual'è la domanda?
<_naxil_> dice AZZERA?
<_naxil_> Superblocco has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<_naxil_> Azzera<s>?
<OverMe> ecco quindi regge l'anima coi denti®
<OverMe> si azzera
<_naxil_> oi oi
<OverMe> sperando di recuperare
<_naxil_> speriamo
<_naxil_> La tavola degli inode per il gruppo 0 non è in gruppo. (blocco 0)
<_naxil_> ATTENZIONE: SONO POSSIBILI NOTEVOLI PERDITE DI DATI.
<_naxil_> oi oio
<_naxil_> vado?
<OverMe> bo, se vuoi rischiare prova...
<_naxil_> continuo..
<_naxil_> scusa.. ma c'e' altre vie?
<_naxil_> puo darsi che dopo l'azzeramente si rimonta?
<OverMe> altre vie non ne conosco, se riesce a recuperare si rimonta
<_naxil_> scusa.. ma se annullo dopo l'azzeramente del journal?
<_naxil_> che succede?
<_naxil_> prima di fare questa ultima cosa?
<OverMe> penso non faccia differenza. se vuoi prova
<_naxil_> provo poi rido fsck
<_naxil_> rifatto
<_naxil_> mi sta chiedendo un sacco di cose..
<_naxil_> devo dare semrep s?
<OverMe> beh dipende da cosa chiede
<_naxil_> descriptor errati
<OverMe> si
<_naxil_> cosa sono gli inoede?
<_naxil_> conosco un po come funziona far32
<_naxil_> fat
<_naxil_> Special (device/socket/fifo) inode 22664 has non-zero size.  Sistema<s>? sì
<_naxil_> si e' piantato qui
<_naxil_> e vedo l'hd che legge na marea..
<OverMe> lascvialo finire
<_naxil_> come ha fatto sta partizione a danneggiarsi?
<_naxil_> ieri andava na bellezza
<_naxil_> cmq siccome all'inizio mi dice "disco di xubuntu 12.10 " non pronto.. mi avevano consigliato il touch di fsck per  farlo andare al riavvio.. ed e' successo questo..
<_naxil_> L'inode root non è una directory. Azzera<s>? sì
<_naxil_> devo continuare?
<_naxil_> ha finito e riavviato il processo da solo
<OverMe> di certo non è colpa del touch /forcefsck
<_naxil_> conitnuo?
<OverMe> vai vai
<_naxil_> insomma sto processo deve finire e' na specie di chkdsk che pero ti dice cosa fa..
<OverMe> sì
<_naxil_> vedi perche mi piace linux.. perche almeno ti dice cosa sta facendo
<_naxil_> invece chkdsk.. sta li 2 giorni su parte4
<_naxil_> Overme.. cosa puo essere successo? ieri pacioccavo un po con gparted.. ma poi andava tutto.. il pc e' stato acceso 24ore
<OverMe> dipende che intendi per pacioccare
<_naxil_> Clona blocchi richiesti più volte<s>?
<OverMe> s
<_naxil_> niente ho cancellato windows.. poi siccome sto pc aveva prima vista poi 7 in upgrade c'erano delle partizioncine "stupide" in giro
<_naxil_> pero non riesco a usarlo con partition minitool
<_naxil_> non riesco ad ingrandire swap. anche se ha la partizione che deve inglobare accanto
<_naxil_> vabbe'
<_naxil_> Clona blocchi richiesti più volte<s>?
<_naxil_> e' qui fermo ma il led dell'hd non si muove
<_naxil_> che succede?
<_naxil_> e' piantato?
<_naxil_> loannullo?
<_naxil_> OverMe, ?
<_naxil_> ha finito
<_naxil_> ma gli errori ci sono sempre
<_naxil_> cmq l'errore di mount e' cambiato
<_naxil_> c'e' modo di recuperare qualche file?
<OverMe> che errore da adesso?
<_naxil_> aspe ora t e lo dico
<_naxil_> http://dpaste.com/841710/
<OverMe> _naxil_, mount
<_naxil_> solo cois?
<_naxil_> senza opzioni?
<OverMe> sì
<_naxil_> http://pastebin.com/0BBkw3p5
<OverMe> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<_naxil_> mount: Gestione del file NFS interrotta
<_naxil_> lo stesso errore di prima
<OverMe> riavvia va
<_naxil_> ok
<_naxil_> riavvio completo?
<_naxil_> vado
<_naxil_> hi
<_naxil_> so tornato
<_naxil_> c'e' un'errore nfs all'avvvio
<_naxil_> infatti l'os dice che la partizione non e' pronta poi premo s e si avvia tutto
<_naxil_> cmq l'errore di mount e' sempre lo stesso
<OverMe> _naxil_, cat /etc/fstab
<_naxil_> http://pastebin.com/MpqcmuWd
<_naxil_> mi sa c'e' unerrore sul mount li.. cmq sda1 non c'e' nel fstab
<OverMe> ok intanto aggiusta fstab
<OverMe> per il resto devi chiedere a qualcun'altro che mi stanno chiudendo in ufficio
<_naxil_> ahahah
<_naxil_> cosi lavori fino a domani.. capito anche a me una volta.. mi so licenziato..
<laleila> ola : domanda: programma pe arrangiare musica inventare e mixare e tutto il resto per linux
<laleila> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<laleila> ^''
<Fetentone> mi occorre supporto per un prg wifi... nonostante il video dimostrativo non riesco a farlo funzionare.
<Fetentone> we, qualcuno che mi aiuta sul wifi, ja
<Luca___> Ciao scusate qualcuno può mettermi il link dove osso trovare come istallare tramite usb ubuntu grazie
<jackbrownhf> salve
<jackbrownhf> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ho problemi con rai streaming grazie
<mattia93> come si fa ad aggiungere un suono di sottofondo ad un programma in c? per windows ci sono molte librerie ma per linux non ho trovato nulla
<enzotib> mattia93, apt-cache search audio library, oppure apt-cache search sound library
<Holden> mattia93, dipende dalla/e libreria/e che stai usando. per esempio con SDL è semplice, altrimenti devi usare direttamente pulse o alsa
<mattia93> Holden: quale libreria è consigliabile da utilizzare?
<Holden> mattia93, senza altri dettagli è difficile consigliarti, cmq mi pare un argomento da chat, più che da canale di supporto
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mattia93> Holden:come faccio ad entrare in chat?
<Holden> entra nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<luk_> sera ragazzi, c'è qualche modo per ricavare la configurazione del kernel precompilato di ubuntu?
<luk_> Lo vorrei come base di partenza per farne uno mio
<enzotib> luk_, ls -l /boot/config*
<luk_> grazie enzotib! :D
<enzotib> prego
<Steeler> chi mi sa dire come si metton le icone OXYGEN sull'ultimo ubuntu ?
<Guest55392> ciao a tutti
<Guest55392> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<Guest55392> chi ha un po di tempo per spiegarmi come e dove usare uno script
<Guest55392> un aiutino
<Guest55392> please
<Guest55392> ci sono cosi vicino
<Guest55392> mi amnca poco
<Guest55392> come si usano gli scipt?
<Guest55392> toc toc?
<Guest55392> qualcuno?
<DD3my> Guest55392, in che senso sii usano gli script?
<asm0d30> ciao a tutti
<asm0d30> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare a personalizzare il terminale di gnome?
<enzotib> asm0d30, in che senso
<asm0d30> vorrei cambiare il colore dell'utente
<asm0d30> mi spiego meglio
<asm0d30> quando apro la shell compare asm0d30@ubuntu:
<asm0d30> vorrei, se possibile, cambiare il colore ad asm0d30
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> ma al momento ce l'hai tutto in bianco su nero?
<asm0d30> l'ho cambiato in verde e nero
<enzotib> asm0d30, apri il file .bashrc e cerca la riga con PS1=qualcosa
<enzotib> ce ne sono due o tre di queste righe
<asm0d30> si, le ho trovate
<enzotib> in effetti, se cambi force_color_prompt=no in force_color_prompt=yes già hai un prompt con i colori di default
<enzotib> altrimenti cambia la definizione di PS1, quella giusta
<asm0d30> ok penso di aver capito adesso provo a smanettare, grazie
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> asm0d30, fai attenzione che se danneggi il file .bashrc potresti non riuscire più ad aprire un terminale
<enzotib> puoi sempre prendere una copia in /etc/skel/.bashrc
<asm0d30> oppure mi loggo come root e rimetto le cose a posto giusto?
<enzotib> asm0d30, perché, hai abilitato root?
<asm0d30> si
<enzotib> potresti copiare l'originale con il filemanager
<enzotib> male, non si dovrebbe abilitare root
<asm0d30> ti posso chiedere il motivo
<enzotib> primo perché non serve, dato che puoi sempre fare sudo su per diventare root
<enzotib> secondo, hai un utente noto che può essere usato per entrare nel tuo pc cercandone la password, se è esposto su internet
<asm0d30> ok, fortuna che almeno non ho usato toor come password
<enzotib> vabbè, se sei dietro un router il problema è ridotto
<asm0d30> bene ho scoperto una cosa nuova, grazie anche di queste informazioni
<enzotib> prego
<Guest55392> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto chi ha un po di tempo per spiegarmi come e dove usare uno script
<krabador> non c'è nessuno con una scheda nvidia supportata dal driver nvidia 173, ed una qualsiasi versione di ubuntu?
<mibofra> krabador: che hai ancora con la povera NVIDIA :D ?
<krabador> ciao mibofra :) Niente, il solito problema
<Guest55392> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto chi ha un po di tempo per spiegarmi come e dove usare uno script
<krabador> mibofra, volevo solo sapere di esperienze di utenti con schede supportate dallo stesso driver
<mibofra> krabador: tipo me :D .
<krabador> mibofra, perfetto
<krabador> mibofra, il pacchetto nvidia-173 in ubuntu 12.10, non è ufficialmente aggiornato a xorg 1.13, cosa che causa il problema d'installazione
<mibofra> nessun problema :D , ti do un ppa miracoloso :)) .
<krabador> nvidia ha rilasciato un update alla fine di ottobre, proprio con lo scopo di risolvere il supporto a xorg 1.13
<krabador> e funziona perfettamente con unity???
<mibofra> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<krabador> io hon installato il .run ufficiale di nvidia, solo che, nonostante perfettamente installato e configurato, non ne vuole sapere di funzionare con desktop 3d
<mibofra> poi dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<mibofra> usa questo e vedrai che ti troverai una meraviglia :D .
<krabador> mibofra, guarda, lo spero perfettamente, sembra un tunnel senza uscita, quantomeno finquando nei repositories non aggiornano il driver
<mibofra> ok , ma facendo come ti ho detto ne uscirai , fidati ;) .
<krabador> mibofra, il pacchetto si chiama sempre nvidia-173 ?
<Guest55392> non vorrei spammare me insisto
<Guest55392> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto chi ha un po di tempo per spiegarmi come e dove usare uno script
<krabador> mibofra, ho persino contattato alberto milone, il curatore ufficiale del pacchetto, che dice di averlo aggiornato, ed è in attesa che lo accettino
<mibofra> krabador: se non va nvidia-173 metti questi dopo aver aggiunto il ppa :  nvidia-graphics-drivers
<mibofra> :)
<krabador> mibofra, ok, provo
<mibofra> Guest55392: la questione è più da chat ;)
<mibofra> !chat | Guest55392
<ubot-it> Guest55392: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :)
<Guest55392> lo script è per far funzionare meglio un programma di ubuntu
<Guest55392> devo cambiare chat?
<mibofra> possibilmente si Guest55392 :)
<mibofra> se il programma è solo per ubuntu no, se gira
<Guest55392> ok grazie
<mibofra> su altre piattaforme GNU/Linux passi in chat :)
<krabador> qualcuno dia uno schiaffo dietro alla nuca a mibofra quando lo rivede...
<SamuCumpa> Salve a tutti
<SamuCumpa> Sono per la prima volta su ubuntu
<SamuCumpa> mi servirà per programmare applicazioni, che prima programmavo su VisualBasic
<SamuCumpa> adesso sto provando Gambas
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-06
<alex88> buondì :) c'è una versione OT del canale per discussioni generiche?
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alex88> OverMe, grazie!
<giordano> salve a tutti, non riesco a far partire livre office in italiano?
<massy> godano. in che senso?
<giordano> i comandi sono in inglese
<massy> giordano: hai provato a cambiare la lingua in supporto lingue e a mettere italiano come predefinito?
<giordano> si mi da solo inglese
<massy> giordano che sistema usi?
<giordano> kde kubuntu 12.04
<massy> ok
<massy> alora hai fato tutti gli aggiornamenti??
<massy> il tuo intero sistema è in italiano?
<giordano> si ieri sera
<massy> evidentemente ieri sera quando lo hia installato hai dato inglese
<TaLaDo> giordano, qui c'è una guida per la localizzazione in italiano  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/LibreOffice
<massy> nell'installazione
<massy> grazie talado
<giordano> ok
<massy> ma è valida anche per kde??
<massy> talado
<TaLaDo> massy, il de non è importante
<massy> okay
<dod> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-it hyphen-it libreoffice-help-it
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<dod> giorno a tutti
<enzotib> buongiorno
<giordano> seguita la guida tutto in italiano grazie a presto.
<maubuntu> ragazzi ho un problemone con kubuntu 12.10 e chrome/chromium... Fino a ieri ha sempre funzionato benissimo. Oggi appena faccio partire o chrome oppure chromium il server grafico si riavvia e mi riporta alla schermata di login del DE.. Sapete cosa puo essere??
<jester-> maubuntu: rinomina .config/chromium
<maubuntu> jester-: gia provato a farlo...l'ho cancellata direttamente pensando fosse quello il problema ma non ho risolto
<jester-> cancella .compiz-1
<maubuntu> jester-: appena provato...mi fa crashare X lo stesso
<jester-> maubuntu: cromo installato da repo o ciofeca esterna
<maubuntu> chrome installato dai repository google per linux e chromium installato da ppa:a-v-shkop/chromium-dev
<maubuntu> jester-: chrome installato dai repository google per linux e chromium installato da ppa:a-v-shkop/chromium-dev
<jester-> maubuntu: quello da repo ubuntu non da problemi ed è noto che ppa accorciano la vira al sistema
<maubuntu> jester-:  posso provare a fare un ppa purge ma non penso sia quello il problema...
<maubuntu> jester-: ieri mi ha fatto un aggiornamento all'x server qualcosa e da allora non va piu
<jester-> maubuntu: lo ha fatto a tutti l'aggiornamento e cromo non da problemi
<maubuntu> jester-: allora do un bel ppa-purge...
<maubuntu> jester-: che strano...chrome mi è sempre andato bene... vabbè ora provo...
<jester-> maubuntu: eh ma poi devi disattivare il ppa
<maubuntu> jester-: mi sembra che ppa-purge lo faccia da solo...comunque per sicurezza controllo
<maubuntu> jester-: niente purtroppo anche così non funge
<jester-> maubuntu: ricancella a cartella in .config
<jester-> maubuntu: unity?
<maubuntu> jester-: kde
<jester-> maubuntu: uso kde e va
<maubuntu> jester-: ora provo...
<jester-> maubuntu: rm .fontconfig
<maubuntu> jester-: ancora nullo...continua a crashare
<jester-> maubuntu: prova a sentire peace- in chat che è lui è guru di kakkade
<jester-> maubuntu: rinominando .kde torni a default ma perdi le impostazioni
<maubuntu> jester-: non so perchè ma secondo me il problema non è kde...perchè chrasha solo con chrome... secondo me è qualche configurazione di xserver
<nicotano> salve
<SuperCollider> Salve come inserisco manualmente una chiave di ubuntu non potendola scaricare?
<nicotano> SuperCollider, sorgenti software scheda autenticazione aggiungi
<SuperCollider> ok
<SuperCollider> nicotano: questa è la chiave  FABAEF95
<SuperCollider> però per inserirla?
<nicotano> pulsante importa chiave ma mi sembra che manchi parte della stringa
<SuperCollider> si infatti non so dove trovarla?
<SuperCollider> perchè il comando è uqesto         sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys FABAEF95
<SuperCollider> però trovandomi sotto una rete universitaria mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414789/
<SuperCollider> però ora che controllo le chiavi c'è all'ultimo una chiave FABAEF95 2009-03-26 con sotto srtitto launchpad PPA for SuperCollider
<SuperCollider> nicotano: quindi è stata presa oppure no? perchè mi da quei sette orrori nel past che ti ho dato?
<nicotano> io credo che  la stringa sia incompleta e quindi va in time out
<SuperCollider> nicotano se installa il programma vuol dire che è andata?
<nicotano> SuperCollider, da launchpad puoi copiare l'indirizzo del ppa e inserirlo nelle sorgentio software
<nicotano> se installa può anche essere che non verifica
<nicotano> avrai aggiunto il ppa ma non è verificato
<SuperCollider> ha installato il software
<SuperCollider> ora vediamo se parte
<SuperCollider> mi dice Welcome to SuperCollider 3.5.4, for help type ctrl-c ctrl-h (Emacs) or :SChelp (vim) or ctrl-U (sced/gedit) Couldn't set realtime scheduling priority 1: Operazione non permessa
<SuperCollider> e poi c'è una voce sc3> con il cursore lampeggiante
<nicotano> evidentemente funziona
<nicotano> e aspetta comandi
<SuperCollider> e questo? Couldn't set realtime scheduling priority 1: Operazione non permessa
<SuperCollider> cosa vuol dire?
<SuperCollider> non trova un kernerl realtime?
<nicotano> bho
<SuperCollider> nicotano: ho notato che ha installato la 3.5 sul sito c'è il pacchetto
<enzotib> SuperCollider, devi essere root per impostare quella priorità
<enzotib> e poi supercollider è nei repo, perché non hai usato quello?
<SuperCollider> tar.bz2 della 3.6.1 che poi è quella che serve a me come faccio a installare questo pacchetto? non ho ma installato tar.bz2
<SuperCollider> nei repository? possibile?
<enzotib> 3.5.3
<SuperCollider> a me serve la 3.6.1 che è sul sito con pacchetto tar.bz2 come lo installo?
<SuperCollider> dal readme non capisco nulla ho poca esperienza in queste csoe
<enzotib> eccerto, a tutti serve sempre quella caratteristica che hanno aggiunto la versione dopo quella che c'è nei repo
<SuperCollider> enzotib purtroppo è per la tesi di ricerca ed il prof mi ha detto di mettere quella
<SuperCollider> io non so neppure usarlo
<enzotib> http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/learning/
<SuperCollider> installo l'interfaccia grafica vediamo
<Guest12134> ciao, non riesco a trovare il canale chat.. qualcuno può indicarmelo?
<enzotib> !chat | Guest12134
<ubot-it> Guest12134: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest12134> grazie
<ghibbo> ciao a tutti, ho appena eseguito l'avanzamento dalla versione 12.04lts alla 12.10, non mi funziona più la partizione che avevo prima, come faccio? c'entra l'attivazione delle terze parti? grazie
<Ab3L> ciao
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<siganderson> com'è che quando evolution vuole salvarmi la password e appare il riquadro di gnome dove inserirla se faccio accetta o annulla non succede niente e devo perforza killare gnome-keyring-d?
<scarpetta> sea a tutti
<scarpetta> qualcuno mi sa dire un buon programma per inventare musica in linux
<siganderson> ardour, lmms, rosegarden...
<siganderson> fa tutto skifo XD
<luthor64> ciao a tutti
<Toporagno> augh
<Toporagno> ???
<scarpetta> non capisco una cosa ho scaricatto un pacchetto e ora VADO SU SCARICATI VADO PER INSTALLARLO E NON me lo fa installare mi dice errore ma perchè?
<scarpetta> mi dice si è verificato un errore durante il caricamento nell'archivio
<pdor> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a vedere unita condivise in rete winzoz?
<Mike__> scarpetta: che pacchetto? Come hai provato ad installarlo?
<scarpetta> ok
<scarpetta> allora ho scaricato ableton
<scarpetta> poi ho aperto scrivania scaricati e cè scritto softonic .exe una cosa del genere
<Mike__> ok
<pdor> date supporto per reti windows?
<Mike__> l'exe è un eseguibile per windows
<pdor> samb a
<scarpetta> ho cliccato due volte sopra ma mi da errore
<scarpetta> a !
<Mike__> certo,
<scarpetta> e come faccio
<Mike__> a meno che non abbia wine o windows su una macchina virtuale
<Mike__> non puoi eseguire programmi per windows
<scarpetta> ma li ho scaricati da linux
<scarpetta> dai pacchetti
<scarpetta> che mi da il pc
<Mike__> in che senso scusa?
<scarpetta> sono andato in applicazioni poi ho selezionato
<scarpetta> audio video e ho cercato il programma
<scarpetta> tutto li
<scarpetta> mi dici come faccio a far partire un programma per linux
<Mike__> e allora se lo hai installato da lì non lo trovi in scaricati
<scarpetta> sono novello su ubuntu
<scarpetta> e mi sta mandando in pazzia
<scarpetta> e non riesco a capire come fare
<scarpetta> ma nn ho installato nulla
<Mike__> lo avvii tranquillamente dal menu
<scarpetta> figurati ho scaricato anche un giochino di nome worm
<scarpetta> e ora non trovo nemmeno pìù la lista dei pacchetti
<arietexx> buona sera a tutti
<arietexx> dopo aver partizionato 7 voglio installare ubundu nella partizione vuota,come devo fare?? un grazie anticipata a tutti
<mibofra> arietexx: fa tutto automaticamente in fase d'installazione :)
<Guest24138> si
<Mike__> tutto automaticamente
<arietexx> in che senso?
<Mike__> arietexx: è più difficile a spiegarlo che a farlo
<arietexx> mi dice: installa ubundu a fianco a windows
<Mike__> prova ad installare e vedrai che non avrai nessuna difficoltà
<arietexx> si ma devo fare a fianco a windows o altro?
<Mike__> tu vuoi che Windows continui ad esistere?
<Mike__> o vuoi installare ubuntu sull'intero disco?
<arietexx> si almeno fino a quando non iparerò bene linux
<Mike__> allora installa a fianco a Windows
<arietexx> no,voglio installarlo in dual boot nella partizione vuota
<Mike__> vedi che ci dovrebbe essere una opzione che dice di usare il più grande spazio libero contiguo
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<arietexx> in pratica l'ho fatto manualmente e sono riuscito a selezionare la partizione che mi interessava. ora sta installando,speriamo bene :-)  grazie x il vostro aiuto
<Mike__> figurati :9
<Mike__> :)
<miki_> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere il mo problema con la cam integrata nel notebook?
<Mike__> esponi il tuo problema miki_
<miki_> Mike__: il mio notebook ha una webcam integrata che con tutte le versioni di ubuntu si è sempre riconosciuta e funzionante, con la versione 12.10 invece non si vede più nulla, quando avvio cheese o software similari esce una schermata nera e basta, eppure il driver dovrebbe essere caricato, sai aiutarmi
<Mike__> prova a vedere se hai v4l1compat.so in /usr/lib/libv4l/
<miki_> Mike__: non so farlo, sono cmq un novizio mi segui passo passo?
<Mike__> certo
<Mike__> apri un terminale
<miki_> ok
<miki_> poi?
<Mike__> scrivi
<Mike__> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<miki_> c6?
<miki_> ok ho scritto ma non è successo nulla, addesso che faccio?
<miki_> allora?
<miki_> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<miki_> c'è nessuno?
<miki_> c'è nessuno?
<miki_> c'è nessuno?
<miki_> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-07
<Dunno> mmmm
<Dunno> c'è qualcuno?
<[Qube]> io..
<Dunno> sah, bueno
<Dunno> senti... sono un super newbie
<Dunno> sai dirmi come installare un ppa?
<[Qube]> non mi ricordo eheheh...
<Dunno> per l'esattezza quello di jdownloader
<Dunno> jajajaja
<Dunno> uff
<Dunno> ok
<Dunno> grazie lo stesso
<Dunno> bye
<glpiana> ola
<sonne> ma che voi sappiate
<sonne> esiste un metodo "ideale" per installare i driver nvidia aggiornati su precise?
<Blacklist> un metodo ideale non cè didpende come tu li vuoi installare sonne
<sonne> Blacklist, io so come non li voglio installare: con l'installer
<sonne> mi chiedevo se c'era un qualche ppa o un qualche sistema standard per avere meno rogne possibile
<sonne> trovato, x-swat ppa
<Blacklist> sonne,  prova questo http://www.lffl.org/2012/08/approdano-i-nuovi-driver-nvidia-30443.html
<sonne> ...ecco :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Fant67> Hello... who is the master here?
<OverMe> !english | Fant67
<ubot-it> Fant67: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> Fant67: you need anything?
<Fant67> si parlo italiano
<Fant67> e ho bisogno di assistenza per un vecchio pc
<jester-> !chiedi | Fant67
<ubot-it> Fant67: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fant67> vorrei installare xubuntu su un pentium 2 mmx 333 Mhz la tastiera non viene vista e non riesco a completare l'installazione. consigli?
<jester-> Fant67: usb la tastiera?
<Fant67> SI
<jester-> Fant67: devi abilitare, se previsto, usb legacy nel bios o usare una tasstiera ps2
<Fant67> ok tenterò grazie
<jester-> o adattaore usb-->ps2
<jester-> adattatore*
<Fant67> capito
<Fant67> provo prima nel bios
<jester-> dod: c'è in giro giggi in fg
<enzotib> giorno
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti ho questo problema
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416631/
<enzotib> fleurtherock, quelle virgolette non mi convincono, l'hai copiato da un sito?
<TonyMerda> ragazzi mi servirebbe una mano con ndiswrapper su ubuntu 12.10
<bau> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio: i file e video salvati si sentono benissimo, ma i video su youtube invece nn si sentono o si sentono malissimo come mai?
<massy> salve gente ho dispeatamente bisogno di parlare in privato con qualcuno è urgente
<micheg> prova il telefono amico.
<uccio62> buongiorno a tutti
<uccio62> avrei un piccolo problema con ubuntu...
<mibofra_> Dillo :))
<uccio62> Grazie, mibofra_
<uccio62> allora, aggiornando ubuntu da 10.04 a 12.04 a causa di una interruzione del download attualmente il portatile, ad ogni riavvio, mostra una sequenza infinita di righe di codice senza mai venirne a capo... ho provato a riavviare con dentro un cd con ubuntu ma niente da fare
<uccio62> aiuto.... :-(
<mibofra> eccomi da pc :)
<uccio62> ok...
<mibofra> avvia con un cd :)
<mibofra> provaci ancora :)
<uccio62> provato infinite volte... manco s'accorge che c'è il cd. esiste un modo per obbligare l'avvio dal cd?
<uccio62> nel bios è al primo posto ma non basta
<mibofra> prova con un altro cd
<uccio62> l'ho fatto con due distribuzioni diverse e con un dvd fornitomi alla fiera dell'eletronica a rovigo dal gruppo che si cura di difondere ubuntu
<jester->  uccio62 prendigli un cdrom nuovo
<jester-> sa di cdrom morto
<uccio62> se inserisco il dvd con windows 8 lo vede....
<uccio62> ma non voglio win 8,
<jester-> o non aimetato/collegato cme si deve
<jester-> uccio62: e si avvia winz8?
<uccio62> si avvierebbe... ma lo fermo prima...
<uccio62> mai win!
<mibofra> uccio62: Provato da pennetta usb ?
<jester-> uccio62: non c'è motivo del perchè non avvii anche altri cd avviabili, ma avviabili devono essere
<uccio62> anche da chiavetta
<jester-> uccio62: come hai scritto la iso sul cd
<uccio62> niente....
<uccio62> porkazozza
<jester-> va scritta non copiata
<uccio62> masterizzata come immagine per cd bootabile
<uccio62> certo
<jester-> se il cd è sano e scritta correttamente parte winz8 parte anche linucs
<jester-> parte perfino su un mac medderrno pernsa te
<jester-> pensa te*
<uccio62> si, ho anche un mac con 3 partizioni
<uccio62> mac, ubuntu e win
<uccio62> ma sul portatile voglio solo ubuntu
<uccio62> che disastro...
<jester-> fallo benedire che se tutto a posto e il cd non boota sarà posseduto da qualcosa di malefico
<uccio62> esco per portarlo da un esorcista, grazie. ciao
<uccio62> quit
<djfunky> ciao, posso avere aiuto su come far riconoscere la wifi al mio pc del 2004? amilo d1845 scheda interna gemtek ubuntu12.04.1
<djfunky> ciao, posso avere aiuto su come far riconoscere la wifi al mio pc del 2004? amilo d1845 scheda interna gemtek ubuntu12.04.1
<enzotib> djfunky, iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | djfunky
<ubot-it> djfunky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<djfunky> perdonate l'ignoranza, sono alle primissime armi....devo andare su paste.ubuntu.com?
<enzotib> djfunky, apri un terminale, digita quel comando, seleziona e copia l'output, lo metti su quella pagina di pastebin, metti il tuo nick, premi il pulsante post, e metti qui l'indirizzo
<djfunky> grazie enzotib, ora provo ;)
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> sono stato sul canale #macosx a parlare di installare ubuntu su un mac mini intel... nel frattempo l'ho provato con un live cd, e sembra che funzioni tutto alla perfezione
<djfunky_> enzotib, ho scritto su pastebin.eccecc e  premuto paste, ora che faccio?
<MaxFrames> mi sono cadute le palle perche' hanno cercato in ogni modo di smontarmi dicendo che non era supportato, che non puo' funzionare, che funzionera' male, che il demonio si impadronira' della mia anima...
<MaxFrames> una delle sospette stronzate e' "l'elettronica di gestione alimentazione e' proprietaria, i driver linux sono reverse engineering, prima o poi ti si fottera' la scheda madre"
<MaxFrames> ma di tutte le idiozie.....
<MaxFrames> e poi "la trackpad non funziona" (peccato che io ho una tastiera wireless con trackpad integrata e funziona alla perfezione)
<MaxFrames> la cosa piu' ilare e' il suggerimento "non installare ubuntu, butta il mac mini e compra un mac nuovo con osx 10.8"
<MaxFrames> e gia'.... perche' ho giusto 1200 euro che mi ballano in tasca...
<MaxFrames> bah, se nessuno commenta vado a casa, prima che venga una bufera di neve.... ciao
<oberdan> buonasera ragazzi vorrei chiedervi un aiuto riguardo ad un problema che ho con kubuntu 12.04 praticamente ho connesso una stampante usb ed esattamente EPSON sx 125 e devo dire che per stampare va benissimo ma no funziona lo scanner quindi ho installato skanlite ma non mi riconosce la stampante come scanner,come posso risolvere?
<TizianoMCM> Salve a tutti
<mibofra> oberdan : vedo se trovo i driver in un poso (non quel posto :D ) e te li passo :) .
<Mike__> oberdan: hai provato ad installare il pacchetto imagescan dal sito avasys?
<oberdan> no mike
<Mike__> ti passo il link in pvt
<oberdan> ho solo provato con skanlite dalla repo
<Mike__> ho capito
<Mike__> oberdan: ti ho mandato il link in pvt
<oberdan> non ho ricevuto nulla mike scusa
<oberdan> ah eccolo graie
<oberdan> grazie
<Mike__> dopo aver compilato le form relative al tuo sistema operativo
<Mike__> che sarebbe ubuntu
<Mike__> con altre info su versione e compagnia bella
<Mike__> dovrai scaricare iscan
<Mike__> che è un deb
<Mike__> quindi puoi procedere ad installare
<Mike__> e vedi se funza
<Mike__> oberdan: fammi sapere se funziona
<oberdan> si sto trovando dentro al sito il mod della stampante ecc
<Mike__> vedi che in pvt ho corretto il link
<Mike__> quello che va bene per te dovrebbe essere Epson ME 320/330,Epson Stylus NX125/NX127/SX125/TX120/TX121/TX123/TX125/TX129
<oberdan> no la mia stampante è una sx125
<Mike__> appunto
<Mike__> è elencata nella lista
<Mike__> Epson Stylus SX125
<Mike__> oberdan che versione di ubuntu usi?
<oberdan> ho kubuntu 12.04 con desk plasma
<Mike__> 32 o 64 bit?
<mibofra> scusate il ritardo, si , c'è il driver su openprinting :)
<Mike__> javascript:Dl_File('S000000368');
<Mike__> scusate
<Mike__> iscan_2.28.1-3.ltdl7_i386.deb
<Mike__> devi scaricare questo file
<Mike__> dal link che ti sto per scrivere in pvt
<mibofra> oberdan: ma che architettura è ?
<mibofra> ops, è andato ...
<Mike__> boh
<Mike__> se n'è andato così?
<Azrael_> sera a tutti
<mibofra> obredan: che architettura monta il pc ?
<romeopapa> salve, stamani ho fatto una serie di aggiornamenti consilgiati di ubuntu 12.10, e non riesco più a lavorare con libre office
<romeopapa> si può ripristinare la situazione precedente?
<Azrael_> che ubuntu posso installare su un eee pc   4G
<enzotib> romeopapa, awk '$1 ~ /2012-12-07/ && $3 ~ /^(install|upgrade)$/' /var/log/dpkg.log
<enzotib> !pastebin | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> enzotib, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417238/
<romeopapa> enzotib, mi da il messaggio di errore del sistema
<djfunky_> enzotib ecco anche il mio link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417095/
<romeopapa> mi si è proprio PIANTATO 2 o 3 volte nell'ultime 2 ore
<jester-> djfunky_: non ti va la wifi?
<djfunky_> no jester
<djfunky_> non solo nn va, nn la vede nemmeno
<jester-> djfunky_: usb o integrata
<djfunky_> integrata
<jester-> djfunky_: fa vedere cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i network
<djfunky_> ok
<djfunky_> ehm....come faccio a fare la barra verticale? :P
<jester-> djfunky_: shift+tasto a sinistra di 1
<djfunky_> thx
<jester-> si chima pipe
<jester-> chiama*
<djfunky_> eccolo jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417259/
<jester-> djfunky_: strano una intel che non va. è accesa?
<djfunky_> si
<djfunky_> e se avvio windows....funziona....grrrrrrrrrr
<jester-> certo winz ha il driver
<djfunky_> non è per via della vecchiaia del pc amilod1845 del 2004?
<djfunky_> ho provato anche a forzare il driver con ndiswapper, ma nulla
<jester-> djfunky_: sudo apt-get install firmware-nonfree
<jester-> djfunky_: se hai driver wrapper toglilo
<enzotib> scusate, ogni tanto mi chiamano
<djfunky_> jester mi dice così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417271/
<enzotib> romeopapa, ci sei ancora?
<romeopapa> ENZOTIB. SI
<romeopapa> aspettavo
<enzotib> romeopapa, grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> djfunky_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<djfunky_> jester ps: come lo toldo e dove lo trovo il driver wrapper? :)
<jester-> djfunky_: ndiswrapper -l cosa risponde
<romeopapa> enzotib, o che è? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1417281/
<djfunky_> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417282
<jester-> ok
<jester-> djfunky_: ndiswrapper -l cosa risponde
<jester-> -elle
<djfunky_> prisma00 : driver installed 	device (1260:3886) present (alternate driver: prism54)
<enzotib> romeopapa, perché hai i proposed attivati, dannazione?!
<jester-> djfunky_: suso ndiswrapper -r  prism54
<jester-> djfunky_: sudo ndiswrapper -r  prism54
<djfunky_> la moglie chiama...a dopo
<romeopapa> enzotib, che sono????? e la risposta è...non lo so...
<jester-> djfunky_: poi riavvia
<enzotib> romeopapa, vediamo come fare, fammi pensare un attimo
<romeopapa> enzotib, ma dimmi che sono...dopo che hai pensato
<enzotib> romeopapa, è un repository di pacchetti in stato diciamo così "sperimentale", non andrebbero installati, perché il più delle volte dànno problemi
<romeopapa> ASPE...
<enzotib> romeopapa, ora devo uscire, torno tra una mezz'ora
<romeopapa> ho istallato qualcosa...e mi dava un triancgolo rosso sulla barra in alto
<romeopapa> il triangolo rosso non è mai buon segno
<romeopapa> poi è sparito
<oberdan> buonasera ho un problema con kubuntu 12.04 non mi riconosce lo scanner della multifunzione epson sx 125 ho scaricaro i driver consigliatomi da voi ma nulla apro skanlite e nulla mi dice che non c'è nessun device
<mibofra> oberdan: siamo gli stessi di prima :D , che architettura è il tuo pc ? 32 o 64bit ?
<oberdan> 32 ragazzi
<oberdan> grazie per la pazienza
<jester-> oberdan: non vedo il tuo modello http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<oberdan> bhe come stampante funziona con i driver di kubuntu e olo lo scanner che fa capricci
<jester-> oberdan: se non c'è il driver non va nulla manco in winz
<oberdan> quindi che mi consigl di fare
<jester-> oberdan: l'hai appena presa?
<oberdan> no e d un pò che c'è l'ho da un annetto
<mibofra> aspetta oberdan che ti do il link per i driver, mi sono allontanato solo un secondo eh :D .
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> grazie
<jester-> oberdan: in breve: installati winz in virtual box, gli installi il suo river da cd e usi lo scanner da li
<mibofra> serie sx125 , giusto ?
<oberdan> si
<mibofra> oberdan: scarica questo deb: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-i386/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_i386.deb , rimuovi la stampante dalle stampanti di sistema , installi i driver e la riaggiungi :) .
<leosacc> sera a tutti :)
<mibofra> ciao leosacc
<oberdan> mibofra adesso che ho installato i driver?
<oberdan> dovrei poter usare un programma
<mibofra> esatto
<oberdan> tipo skanlite
<mibofra> o xsane
<oberdan> xsane e migliore
<jester-> mibofra: segnala il link in -doc per il wiki che qui siamo arretrati
<mibofra> jester- ma forse il link è più vecchio del wiki :D .
<jester-> mibofra: il deb lo scarica vediamo se funza
<mibofra> :)
<oberdan> sto saricando xsane vi dirò tra poco se và
<leosacc> ragazzi scusate, ho aggiornato il kernel dal 3.4 al 3.6.6 della mia release 12.10 (questo un paio di settimane fa), solo che ora negli aggiornamenti da fare mi da anche il kernel nella versione 3.5....maahhhh
<jester-> oberdan: lo hai installato il deb?
<mibofra> comunque l'ho preso da qui : www.openprinting.org/printers
<oberdan> si si certo
<jester-> leosacc: normale la cosa visto che il 3.6 non è da repo
<mibofra> leosacc: dato un bel apt-get update :D ?
<oberdan> nulla aperto xsane ricerca i dispositivi ma non trova nulla
<leosacc> si, tutto a posto, funziona perfettamente, solo che mi da questo aggiornamento da fare...
<leosacc> jester-, quindi semplicemente non lo faccio....
<leosacc> mibofra, già dato, ma infatti mi dice che la versione di kernel installato è "none"
<oberdan> mibofra ho scaricato il deb ma nulla aperto xsane e skanlite ma niente
<jester-> leosacc: yess o blocchi il pacchetto o togli linux-image-generic
<oberdan> torno tra 5 min raga
<jester-> leosacc: kernelo 3-6 a quale pro lo hai messo?
<mibofra> leosacc: vediamo se indovino i comandi , sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list , sudo apt-get update .
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> oberdan: ok :) a 5 min dopo :)
<leosacc> jester-, mi si bloccava spesso il pc, e mi hanno detto che il 3.6 andava bennissimo...
<leosacc> mibofra, non capisco l'mv...
<jester-> mibofra: dai i numeri?
<mibofra> leosacc: neanche io , mi sono mangiato un pezzo :D .
<mibofra> jester-: li ho dati :D .
<mibofra> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<leosacc> mibofra,  :D
<jester-> leosacc: da synaptic menu pacchetti blocchi linux.image-generic
<jester-> mibofra: cosi non ha piu il souerces.list
<jester-> cosi non aggiorna piu nulla e vive felice
<mibofra> jester- : ne verrà creato uno nuovo
<mibofra> testato mille volte, e quello sarà funzionante al 101% .
<jester-> mibofra: crea le balle di frate giulio di scorta non quel file
<leosacc>  il consiglio è fare il downgrade oppure tenere il 3.6?
<mibofra> jester- : ti assicuro che è così , già molti utenti del forum mi hanno ringraziato :D .
<jester-> leosacc: anche se aggoiena il  3.5 mia lo toglie il 3.6
<mibofra> invece vedi se puoi recuperare a qualcuno del canale -doc jester- grazie :) .
<jester-> mibofra: quanto torna il dj se funza vai in #ubuntu-it-doc e segnali la cosa
<leosacc> jester-, e allora che fa? visto che lui al momento non riconosce il mio kernel...
<djfunky_> jester son tornato, ho dato il comando ma dice couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/prism54: File o directory non esistente, devo riavviare lo stesso?
<jester-> leosacc: apt se ne frega delle robe non da repo
<jester-> per apt quando aggiorna è come se non ci fosse ma non ti da nessun fastidio
<jester-> djfunky_: sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper
<mibofra> a dopo raga, sono a cenare :) .
<leosacc> ciao mibofra  :)
<jester-> djfunky_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree fatto?
<leosacc> jester-, quindi aggiornando non succede nulla...
<jester-> leosacc: mette o aggiorna un kenrnel che non userai
<leosacc> jester-, e non vanno in conflitto 2 kernel?
<jester-> ma va
<djfunky_> sì jester il nonfree fatto, avevo anche postato su pastebin
<jester-> djfunky_: riavviato?
<djfunky_> no ancora, ma devo ridare il comando del non free o bastava 1 volta sola?
<jester-> leosacc: puoi averne anche 27 di kernel e scegliere quale usare, gli altri non in uso sarà cpme se non ci fossero
<leosacc> jester-, capito, tanks    :)
<jester-> djfunky_: riavvia
<djfunky_> riavvio a dopo
<djfunky> rieccomi jester, ho riavviato
<jester-> djfunky: iwconfig
<djfunky> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417388/
<jester-> djfunky: funza clicca l'icona rete e falla collegare
<djfunky> apro connessioni di rete, ma senza fili è vuota
<jester-> djfunky: iwconfig la vede
<jester-> djfunky: se clicchi l'icona di rete in alto non compare la wifi?
<djfunky> jester no
<jester-> djfunky: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<djfunky> jester tutto tuo ;)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417404/
<jester-> djfunky: funza perfetto
<djfunky> già così vede anche la mia wifi
<jester-> djfunky: guarda cosa hai in /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> djfunky: dovrebbe comparire anche in modifica connessioni se abilitata
<djfunky> jester qs il file interfaces auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> ok
<jester-> djfunky: vai in modifica connessioni
<djfunky> ci sono
<jester-> e controlla che la wifi sia abilitata
<djfunky> jester in alto nel menù a tendina c'è la spunta su abilita connessioni senza fili, cliccando su modifica connessioni si apre la schermata conness di rete e su senza fili non c'è nulla
<jester-> djfunky: abilitala
<jester-> clicca abilita connessine wifi
<djfunky> la spunta nel menù a tendina c'è gia
<djfunky> jester devo aggiumgerla manualmente?
<jester-> djfunky: sudo apt-get installa --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> djfunky: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<djfunky> jester contattami in pvt
<jester-> djfunky: no pvt
<djfunky> jester ok....se nn erro sei della zona milanese, era x offrirti una birra nel locale dove suono, te la sei più che meritata
<jester-> djfunky: sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper lo ha fatto?
<djfunky> jester cmq cmd lanciato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417422/
<jester-> djfunky: funza?
<djfunky> jester mi pare di no.... djfunky@Dj-Funky:~$ sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching ndiswrapper
<jester-> ok
<jester-> djfunky: ha aggiornato nm ma dai anche un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> djfunky: in quale zona del milanese suoni
<oberdan> eccomi di nuovo jester :)
<djfunky> jester....tu scrivi io copio e incollo ;) domani sera bresso - officina della birra
<mibofra> rieccomi :=)
<oberdan> mibofra  nulla da fare dopo l'istallazione del deb ho aperto xsane e non mi trova la stampante/scanner
<djfunky> jester ecco il paste aggiornato
<mibofra> oberdan: e adesso ti sistemiamo lo scanner ;)
<scarpetta> chi può aiutami
<oberdan> bravi bravi ragazzi!!
<scarpetta> in pratica
<mibofra> collegalo via usb (se è l'unica interfaccia lascia stare sta cosa :D )
<mibofra> dai lsusb
<scarpetta> ho scaicato un gioco e un programma dai pacchetti ma non tro vo dove sono
<scarpetta> dove si sono cacciati
<jester-> scarpetta: nome?
<oberdan> fatto
<scarpetta> delc programma
<scarpetta> lmms
<scarpetta> e worm
<scarpetta> ungiochino di ruolo
<mibofra> dammi il risultato riguardante la stampante .
<oberdan> ok
<jester-> scarpetta: in menu giocchi hai guardato?
<scarpetta> asp
<oberdan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1417445/
<scarpetta> nonho un menu giochi nel menu almeno non lo trovo
<jester-> mibofra: work around seiko
<jester-> scarpetta: usi unity?
<scarpetta> oddio
<scarpetta> unity
<scarpetta> sai
<mibofra> 04b8:085c perfetto
<scarpetta> non sono espert
<mibofra> aspetta due sec oberdan
<scarpetta> diciamo che è da poco che uso linux
<jester-> scarpetta: hai la barra laterale a sinistra?
<oberdan> ok mibofra
<scarpetta> no
<djfunky> jester....che faccio riavvio?
<scarpetta> sotto come windows
<jester-> scarpetta: nei menu c'è il sottomenu giochi di solito
<jester-> scarpetta: o apri un terminale e scivi il nome del coso e dai enter
<scarpetta> io vado su menu cioè lo sta del windows tipo ma non cè nulla scritto come giochi
<jester-> djfunky: funza sta wifi o no
<scarpetta> a basta fare cosi
<scarpetta> mi dice qst che faccio continuo
<jester-> scarpetta: termina sessione, rientra e rigurda nei menu
<scarpetta> La directory di lavoro di LMMS /home/scarpetta/lmms/ non esiste. La creo adesso? Questa directory può essere cambiata in un secondo momento dal menu Modifica -> Impostazioni.
<scarpetta> l'ho fatto 20 volte
<scarpetta> ho riavviato tante volte
<scarpetta> poi vado nei pacchetti e mi dice installato
<scarpetta> ma do cavolo lo ha messo
<scarpetta> mi manda in bestia
<massy> hai abilitato i file nascosti??
<scarpetta> file nascosti
<scarpetta> i
<scarpetta> ok e da dove si abilitano?
<massy> probabilemnte la directory è col .lmms
<jester-> scarpetta: da synaotic vai sul pacchetto-->proprità-->files installati e vedi dove lo ha cacciato
<djfunky> jester connessioni di rete/wifi è vuota!
<jester-> djfunky: mistero. sudo apt-get install wicd
<massy> apri directory home, poi barra menu, cerca e spunta "visualizza file nascosti"
<mibofra> allora oberdan hai due opzioni: seguire questa guida : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3307097#p3307097 o modificare il file /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<oberdan> tu che consigli ...
<scarpetta> non trovo synaotic
<scarpetta> mi sembro demente
<scarpetta> ma cavoli non è tanto facile sto ubuntu
<jester-> scarpetta: synaptic e va installato
<scarpetta> a ok
<jester-> compare come gestore pacchetti
<scarpetta> vado su pacchetti cerco synaptic
<scarpetta> e lo instalo
<mibofra> oberdan: direi di provarne uno , se non va usiamo l'altro , inizia con la guida del forum e vedi che fine fai .
<djfunky> vai jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417461/ io il tuo ultimo comando l'ho dato
<oberdan> ok grazie ti faccio sapere
<scarpetta> mi dice che è installato sto synaptic
<mibofra> oberdan: prego ;) .
<jester-> djfunky: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<djfunky> jester spetta che qualcosa si muove!!!!!
<scarpetta> ok trovato synaptic
<scarpetta> haha
<scarpetta> ora
<jester-> djfunky: hai dato ok alla richiesta wicd di a ggiungerti al gruppo?
<djfunky> sisi jester
<jester-> djfunky: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome e riavvia
<oberdan> mibofra questa procedura già l'ho fatta e non ho ottenuto nessun risultato
<jester-> arai una icona di rete differente
<jester-> avrai
<scarpetta> può essere qst i lpercorso
<djfunky> nel menù a tendina le connessioni ci sono, ma la mia non è cliccabile quella del mio vicino invece sì....ovvero le altre sono illuminate la mia invece è come "spenta"
<jester-> djfunky: devi riavviare
<djfunky> jester prima di riavviare lancio il tuo ultimo comando? sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> si
<oberdan> mibofra mi hai letto
<scarpetta> allora ho trovato il gestore pacche tto ho trovato il prg scritto nel gestore pacchetto ma mo che devo fa?
<leosacc> ragazzi se magna, ciao a tutti   :)          p.s. siete sempre gentilissimi   :)
<scarpetta> ciao
<jester-> scarpetta: clicca propieta e poi file installati vedi dove ha messo il file.desktop
<djfunky> jester l'ultimo paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417467/ manca il riavvio, a tra poco
<scarpetta> in file installati mi da una cifa di percorsi come faccio a trovarlo
<jester-> seguendo il percorso
<scarpetta> ok nessun punto desktop
<scarpetta> su file installati nelle propietà di lmms
<scarpetta> pppp/. /usr /usr/bin /usr/bin/lmms /usr/lib /usr/lib/lmms /usr/lib/lmms/RemoteVstPlugin /usr/lib/lmms/RemoteVstPlugin.exe.so /usr/lib/lmms/RemoteZynAddSubFx /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/calf.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/caps.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/cmt.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/comb_1190.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/dc_remove_1207.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/dj_eq_1901.so /usr/lib/lmms/ladspa/fast_lookahead_limiter_1913.so /usr/lib
<jester-> scarpetta: hai un menu multimedia?
<scarpetta> dimmi dove è
<scarpetta> '
<scarpetta> ?=
<jester-> non uso gnome
<scarpetta> jester sarai un genio ma io se non pali come mangi non capisco
<scarpetta> io ho un menu
<scarpetta> scritto in una finestra
<jester-> lmms non pare u nprogramma ma un plugin
<mibofra> oberdan ?
<jester-> scarpetta: a dire la verità non si capisce cosa stai usando come sistema
<jester-> e con quale interfaccia rafica
<scarpetta> qui mi dice mint
<scarpetta> linux mint
<scarpetta> mi pare
<jester-> scarpetta: e cosa centra con ubuntu?
<scarpetta> sempre li
<oberdan> nulla mibofrà ho gia postato prima che ho scaricato i driver ma nulla (non mi hai letto)
<scarpetta> cè scritto linux
<djfunky_> jester rieccomi, ma ora in alto a dx non ho più le 2 freccine delle connessioni
<jester-> scarpetta: vai a chiedere sul loro canale
<scarpetta> mint
<mibofra> passiamo alla fase due oberdan:
<oberdan> ok
<scarpetta> ma come io ho chiesto a un mio amico
<jester-> djfunky_: dovresti icona del wicd
<scarpetta> linuxw mi ha dato qst
<oberdan> modificare
<mibofra> dai gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<scarpetta> che ne so mo se è mint o ubunto o wubi
<djfunky_> jester wicd? ricordati che stai parlando col pulcino pio
<jester-> scarpetta: questo è canale per soli os ubuntu che ne sappiamo di coma hanno taroccato mint
<scarpetta> perdonami
<scarpetta> non sapevo
<jester-> djfunky_: te l'ho fatto iunstallare 5 minuti fa e dovresti avere l'icona in alto a sinistra
<oberdan> mi dice che gksudo non è installato
<scarpetta> pesavo che cambiasse solo il nome+
<jester-> a destra
<mibofra> vedi al voce # usb 0x4b8 0x110 o simile oberdan ?
<mibofra> usao gksu
<mibofra> *usa
<mibofra> oberdan : ci sei ?
<djfunky_> jester in alto a dx ho una bustina di posta, l'altoparlante, l'orario (20.38), l'omino Dj Funky, e il simbolo x spegnerlo
<Guest72721> Buona sera
<jester-> djfunky_: vai nei menu e trova wicd
<jester-> djfunky_: non è che usi anche tu un tarocco?
<djfunky_> ubuntu 12.04.1
<jester-> djfunky_: o nel terminale scrivi wicd e batti 2 volte tab
<jester-> djfunky_: unity?
<jester-> è scemo come grafico
<jester-> djfunky_: hai la barra a sinistra?
<djfunky_> jester cos'è unity....
<djfunky_> sì jester barra a sx
<jester-> spe
<djfunky_> jester cmq c'è wicd
<djfunky_> e l'ho aperto
<jester-> la vede la wifi?
<djfunky_> zizizizizizi
<oberdan_> mi leggi mibofra
<oberdan_> scusa ma si era blokkata la chat
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> hai aperto il file ?
<jester-> djfunky_: bisogna sbloccargli la barra al pirlotto
<oberdan_> non riesco a digitare il comando che mi hai dato nella shell
<jester-> djfunky_: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<oberdan_> me lo rimandi
<jester-> djfunky_: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<oberdan_> mibofra ho digitato il comando in shell ma non mi esce nulla
<djfunky_>  jester copio e lancio il cmd ma dice così http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417504/
<mibofra> oberdan_ allora prova con sudo
<oberdan_> sudo e poi
<jester-> djfunky_: dovrebbe comparirti l'icona wicd al prossimo riavvio
<mibofra> sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<jester-> djfunky_: si collega o non
<djfunky_> ok jester, ultima cosa: la chiave della mia wifi è wpa2 cosa devo scegliere tra le opzini che offre il manager di wpa2 ce ne sono diverse
<jester-> djfunky_: stacca lu filo
<jester-> vado a cena
<djfunky_>  naaaaaaaa jester 1 secondo
<oberdan_> mibofra mi dice comand not found
<mibofra> non trova sudo !!!! ?
<djfunky_> anch'io sudo!!!! con sta maledetta wifi ;)
<oberdan_> ti incollo il risultato
<mibofra> ok
<oberdan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1417518/
<oberdan_> hai letto mibofra
<mibofra> ora lo leggo
<mibofra> dubbio amletico, sudi ubuntu o lubuntu o altra derivata ?
<oberdan_> ?
<oberdan_> kubuntu 12.04
<oberdan_> mibofra?
<mibofra> allora rimpiazza gedit con kate :D
<oberdan_> ok
<mibofra> gksudo kate /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<oberdan_> mi si è aperta una specie di shell bianca con dei file scritti
<Guest20937> ciao oberdan
<Mike__> hai risolto con la stampante / scanner ?
<oberdan_> mibofra mi esce una specie di riquadro con delle stringhe
<mibofra> oberdan_ chiudilo per ora
<oberdan_> dstiamo facendo Mike
<mibofra> dai questo sudo apt-get install xsane libsane-extras
<oberdan_> fatto
<mibofra> ora ridai quello di prima
<oberdan_> adesso
<mibofra> fatto ?
<oberdan_> stessa cosa di prima
<oberdan_> fatto mibofra
<Mike__> avete risolto???
<mibofra> bene , cerca una riga simile a questa : # usb 0x4b8 0x110
<mibofra> MIke__ stiamo finendo un attimo di calma :)
<oberdan_> # usb 0x4b8 0x110
<oberdan_> questa
<mibofra> falla diventare così : usb 0x4b8 0x85c
<mibofra> senza # prima
<mibofra> fatto ?
<oberdan_> fatto
<mibofra> salva e chiudi .
<oberdan_> ok
<mibofra> poi dai questo : gksudo kate /etc/udev/rules.d/50-libsane-extras.rules
<mibofra> il file è già pieno ?
<oberdan_> mi i è aperto libsane ed è vuoto
<mibofra> copiaci dentro questo : # EPSON Stylus SX420W | EPSON Stylus SX420WSYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="085c", MODE="0666", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<mibofra> salva e chiudi .
<mibofra> fatto ?
<oberdan_> si fatto
<mibofra> bene :D , riavvia e dovrebbe andare tutto bene ;) .
<oberdan_> adesso provo e ti faccio sapere chiaramente uso xsane
<mibofra> ok, prima devi però necessariamente riavviare :=) .
<oberdan_> oppure skanlite
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<oberdan_> si si adesso esco e ti faccio sapere
<oberdan> mibofra ...nullaaa non và :(
<Vincenzo> Salve, c'è qualcuno?
<mibofra> Neanche così ? oberdan, seguendo la guida del forum avevi installato qualcosa ? disinstallala .
<mibofra> 2)sicuro di aver salvato i file ?
<oberdan> si il deb
<oberdan> certo
<Vincenzo> Allora ragazzi il mio problema è questo: ho installato ubuntu su un mio vecchio pc ed è tutto ok riguardo installazione e tutto
<Vincenzo> L'unico problema è che nella schermata principale, compare lo sfondo ma non posso fare alcuna azione se non spegnere il pc
<Vincenzo> Tramite il tasto e poi compare la finestra di selezione tra le varie opzioni come ad esempio standy
<Vincenzo> o spegni
<Vincenzo> Vorrei sapere quale potrebbe essere il problema secondo il quale non mi esce la parte a sinistra( credo) per l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<Vincenzo> Grazie
<enzotib> Vincenzo, non si è capito granché, quindi hai finito l'installazione, sembrava tutto a posto, ma non lo puoi usare perché non ti fa loggare?
<Vincenzo> Nono credo di esser loggato anche perché è successo che mi abbia chiesto l'autorizzazione per un programma
<Vincenzo> Il problema è che nello sfondo, anche se premo il tasto destro del mouse
<Vincenzo> Non esce nulla per modificare lo sfondo, ad esempio
<enzotib> Vincenzo, e la parte a sinistra intendi il pannello con le icone dei lanciatori? la dash?
<Vincenzo> Sisi, non compare
<enzotib> Vincenzo, e quindi come lo usi il sistema? se fai Alt-F2 che succede?
<Vincenzo> Adesso ci provo e ti dico
<Vincenzo> Sempre nel desktop?
<FaccinaXD> ciao
<enzotib> Vincenzo, è uno shortcut globale, puoi darlo in qualsiasi momento
<Vincenzo> Non succede nulla
<_naxil_> ragazzi ho una cosa strana.. ho una marea di cartelle x11 dentro usr/bin/x11 pratcamente ho  praticamente ho usr/bin/x11/x11/x11/x11/X11/X11 per una marea di volte
<_naxil_> e' normale?4
<mibofra> oberdan : mi farò venire in mente qualche altra idea, io sono sempre qui pronto a darti una mano, quindi domani dalle 3 fino a qualsiasi ora mi va bene :)
<enzotib> _naxil_, ls -ld /usr/bin/X11, vedrai che è un link a se stessa
<oberdan> si grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Vincenzo> Ragazzi non sapete nulla riguardo a quel problema? Proprio non capisco
<Vincenzo> E' come se il desktop ci fosse ma Ubuntu fosse bloccato
<_naxil_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 nov  7 22:18 /usr/bin/X11 -> .
<_naxil_> ma a che serve?
<_naxil_> e perche il sistema non la ripete all'infinito?
<enzotib> _naxil_, a far coincidere /usr/bin/X11 con /usr/bin
<_naxil_> infatti c'e' dentro usr/bin
<_naxil_> mah,.. ne so una in piu
<_naxil_> enzotib.. cosa sai dirmi per l'errore (Il disco per il sistema non e' presente premere s o m ?) io premo s  e si avvia xubuntu
<enzotib> _naxil_, quale disco?
<_naxil_> bo
<_naxil_> ne ho uno solo
<_naxil_> ho solo sda
<enzotib> _naxil_, fa vedere sudo fdisk -l e poi sudo blkid
<_naxil_> e poi nello splash da un'errore su un daemon nfs
<_naxil_> http://dpaste.com/842697/
<_naxil_> eccoli li
<enzotib> _naxil_, anche catetc/fstab
<enzotib> _naxil_, anche cat /etc/fstab
<_naxil_> ecco http://dpaste.com/842698/
<_naxil_> e' il mount dell'usb?
<_naxil_> l'avevo fatto perche non mi riconosceva piu una penna dove avevo un live
<_naxil_> non me la riconosceva da non live
<enzotib> _naxil_, sarebbe LABEL="Xubuntu 12.10 i386" ?
<_naxil_> una penna usb con il live.. che pero' non so perceh quando la inserivo non me la montava in automatico
<_naxil_> ma non mi serve piu.. ora lo tolgo
<_naxil_> oppure lo #
<enzotib> è lo stesso
<enzotib> poi riavvia e vediamo se era quello
<_naxil_> ma si credo proprio di si
<_naxil_> cmq mi riccordavo di averlo gia cacnellato
<_naxil_> un'altraq cosa.. ma perche non ci so tutte quelle opzioni che vedo su 10.04? tipo quiet e le altre?
<enzotib> _naxil_, quelle sono in grub
<_naxil_> ok
<_naxil_> come le vedo?
<enzotib> less /etc/default/grub
<djfunky> jester finalmente funziona, anche se ho dovuto cambiare chiave di cifratura e scendere a wpa da wpa2
<mibofra> ciao :), buona notte ;)
<gennaro> finestre tremolanti in ubuntu 12.10
<gennaro> aiuto
<gennaro> mi serve aiuto
<gennaro> finestre tremolanti in ubuntu 12.10 come si attivano__
<gennaro> finestre tremolanti
<gennaro> come fare??
<gennaro> aiuto: sapete come fare per far tremare la finestre
<gennaro> come si attivano le finestre tremolanti
<gennaro> ;-)
<gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?????????
<gennaro> qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<OverMe> installi configcompiz-settings-manager e trovi l'opzione
<OverMe> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<leopesto> ma ti pare di andare a chiedere in privato per delle cazzate del genere? manco fosse un problema serio...
<gennaro> ho installato compizconfig e ora?? dove devo andare
<cristian_c> ?
<toto> sera atutti
<gennaro> una volta installato compiz che devo fare per avere finestre tremolanti
<Guest64721> potrei avere sera a tutti
<Guest64721> sera a tutti
<gennaro> come devo fare per finestre tremolanti
<Guest64721> potrei avere un po di attenzione da parte di qualcuno x risolvere un enigma
<Guest64721> ho istallato plasma-wallpaper-dreamdesktop in kubuntu x rche durante istallazione su terminale mi dice errore cdmake
<Guest64721> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1417833/
<Guest64721> questo he quello che mi esce una volta provato a installarlo chi he bravo a aiutarmi
<Guest64721> a qualcuno puo interessare il mio problema grazie
<cristian_c> Guest64721, da dove l'hai preso?
<bigo72> mi sa che vado a nanna
<Guest64721> online cristian
<cristian_c> gennaro, quale versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest64721
<ubot-it> Guest64721: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-08
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<romeopapa> enzotib, ci sei?
<klikk> salve cerco tutorial per installare Symark PowerBroker
<Stalker> ciao a tutti
<Guest43270> chi sa come installare driver intel
<Guest43270> ma sopretutto dove trovarli?
<Guest43270> grazie
<Guest43270> Intel 82G33/G31
<Guest43270> questo per la graficha che non viene ricosciuta
<Guest43270> Intel NM10/ICH7
<Guest43270> questo per l'audio che mi da grossi problemi
<Guest43270> grazie
<Guest43270> ho bisognio di aiuto a trovare i driver per questa roba Intel 82G33/G31 Intel NM10/ICH7 grazie
<Guest43270> ho bisognio di aiuto a trovare i driver per questa roba Intel 82G33/G31 Intel NM10/ICH7 grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arietexx> buondì a tutti
<arietexx> dopo svariati tentativi,l'unica versione che sembra girare discretamente nel mio vecchio pc è la versione mint,ma ho 2 problemi: 1 audio non funzionante e 2 connessione internet lentissima (anche se oggi va molto meglio) qualcuno mi darebbe qualche dritta??
<Guest57503> Salve, dopo svariate guide per ubuntu 12.04 ancora non visualizzo video: chrome dice impossibile caricare shockwave player come posso fare?
<mibofra> arietexx: se è vecchio prova xubuntu, vecchiotto lubuntu .
<mibofra> Guest5703: purga via chrome e reinstallalo, in alternativa usa chromium .
<Guest57503> pentium III purtroppo non vorrei disinstallare tutto sono24 ore di lavoro data la lentezza
<Guest57503> il miglior modo per purgarlo?
<Guest57503> ho scaricato il kit plus per firefox 17 e niente di niente
<arietexx> mibofra,li ho provato tutti ma niente,l'unico che sembra andare è questo
<mibofra> lubuntu pure
<mibofra> ?
<arietexx> no,forse è uno dei pochi
<AtoXx> ciao
<AtoXx> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo che digito sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 11:11:22:33:44:AA (ed avere messo down l'interfaccia) mi dà quest'errore?
<AtoXx> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Troppi file aperti nel sistema
<mibofra> arietexx: allora provalo . AtoXx : sai il modulo dei driver della scheda di rete ?
<AtoXx> no :S
<AtoXx> come faccio a vederlo?
<AtoXx> dalla finestra Additional Drivers ho installato questo Broadcom wireless driver
<AtoXx> rieccomi
<mibofra> AtoXx: dai lsmod
<AtoXx> rieccomi
<nicotano> salve
<AtoXx> mibofra: guardando i driver ho pensato che quelli installati potessero dare problemi, infatti togliendoli adesso mi va. Bohhhhhhh
<AtoXx> rieccomi di nuovo, era quello il problema. Infatti rimettendo quei driver nn mi fa cambiare il mac. Grazie comunque mibofra
<mibofra> prego :)
<AtoXx> stavo impazzendo xD poi ho notato che se non metto nel primo byte 00 mi dà indirizzo non valido, auaua
<djfunky> Ciao jester
<enzotib> buonasera
<leosacc> sera raga  :)
<inform> Buonasera,spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi,ho intallato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio secondo hard disk(sul primo c'e' windows 7),l'installazione e' avvenuta perfettamente,ma appena terminata e riavviato ll pc,mi affaccia un trattino lampggiante e non si avvia nulla,praticammente winddows 7 sembra scomparso,ubuntu mi si avvia impostantololo come hard disk primario,ma windows 7 sembra morto..
<inform> cosa posso fare?
<leosacc> inform quando hai installato ubuntu l'hard disck con win era collegato?
<leosacc> *disk
<inform> si,l'hard disk con w in era collegato
<leosacc> prova a dare un "sudo grub upgrade"
<leosacc> o update, non riscordo  :)
<leosacc> ma mi sembra update....
<inform> non ho internet..infatti ho fatto l'installazione senza aggiornamenti e mi da degli errori
<inform> infatti provo alt + f2 per aprire per esempio il terminale.. sudo fdisk -1 e nn mi da nulla..
<leosacc> ma l'update non lo fa da internet, controlla i sistemi operativi
<inform> troppi infatti xp*
<inform> ok provo
<inform> ho prrovato entrambi i comandi ma nn mi apre nulla
<inform> puo darsi che nn so usare i terminal..?
<inform> io faccioo alt + f2 e mi apre una pagina per i comandi
<inform> scriv il comando e faccio invio,ma nn affaccia nulla
<leosacc> no no, quella è la dash...
<leosacc> devi usare il terminale...
<inform> cme?
<inform> come?
<leosacc> ctrl+alt+T
<inform> mi dice command not found,siaa per sudo grub upgrade che  cn update
<leosacc> prova grub2
<inform> nulla
<inform> comando non trovato
<leosacc> sudo update-grub
<leosacc> sudo update-grub2
<inform> questo funziona
<leosacc> inform, falli entrambi..
<inform> si li ho fatti entrambi
<leosacc> nello standard output dovresti avere tutti i tuoi sistemi operativi, li vedi?
<inform> non vedo critt output ma  found linux image,found initftd image  e memtest 86+ imagge
<leosacc> niente win?
<inform> no
<leosacc> il boot lo hai fatto suul'hard disk con win?
<inform> boot wmlinux 3.5.0.17 generic per linux imagee e boot,initrd 3.5.0.17 pgeneric per initrd image e boot/memtest86+.bin
<inform> questo e' quello che mi e' uscito
<inform> generic*
<inform> il boott l'ho fatto con l'hard disk con ubuntu
<leosacc> sudo fdisk  -l
<inform> con win non va,mi appare il trattino lampeggiante,ccome se mancasse il mbr o il so,e' possibile che in qualche modo si sia disinstallato windows 7 durante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<inform> dato che nn riesco a ripristinare windows 7 cn il cd,e potrei solo formattare
<inform> ok faccio quel comando
<leosacc> l' mbr non c'è più, ora c'è il grub2
<inform> l'mbr per windows e iL grub per ubuntu no?..
<leosacc> no, il grub per entrambi..
<inform> cmq dev sdb1,dev,sdb2,dev sdb5,  stystem linux,extended,lunux swap solaris
<inform> .ok
<inform> penso manchi il grub allora..
<inform> cmq illuminami tu..
<leosacc> scusa ma la partizione con  NTFS non c'è?
<inform> ??
<inform> c m lo vedo se c'e'?
<leosacc> fdisk -l dovrebbe farti vedere tutte le partizioni e gli hard disk con il loro file system
<leosacc> quindi anche NTFS
<inform> in system mie ne da 3,e sono linux,extended e linux swap/solaris
<leosacc> quindi non vede l'hard disk...
<inform> questo nn lo so..
<inform> pero dal desktop di ubuntu
<inform> l'hard disk cn tt i file  lo rileva
<inform> mi affaccia 165 gb volume
<leosacc> volume che con fdisk non vedi, è corretto_?
<inform> cm faccio a capire se lo vedo o meno cn fdisk?
<leosacc> nell'installazione hai fatto "affianca ubuntu a windows" ?
<inform> dove devo guardare?io ti ho dato le info su system,nn credo che device boot,start end e bloccks,id ti interessino,no?
<leosacc> bè perchè win lavora solo in FTNS
<inform> nn so se ho messo ffianca sinceramente,
<inform> pero' ho selezionato l'hard disk in cui installarlo..
<leosacc> in block vedi le dimensioni in byte, vedi i tuoi 165 gb?
<leosacc> allora prova a staccare l'hard disk con ubuntu e riavvia....
<inform> no,vedo questi 3 numeri, 728379322 che presuppongo sia l'hard disk di 700 gb in cui e' installato ubunttu
<inform> e poi questi altri  2 numeri  4191233 e 4191232
<inform> staccare il cavo ide?
<leosacc> se vedi la cartella, dovresti vederlo anche da fdisk...
<leosacc> anche solo l'alimentazione...
<inform> certo che vedo la cartella ma da fdisk -l
<inform> mi affaccia solo quell che t ho detto
<inform> cioe il sistema cn linux
<leosacc> strano, prova a staccare l'alimentazione di ubuntu...e riavvia.....
<inform> :/
<inform> okey provo
<inform> te sei qua leo?
<leosacc> si, per il momento si...
<leosacc> al limite torno stase sul tardi...
<inform> okk
<leosacc> parte?
<inform> sto avviando ora
<inform> errore
<inform> error:no such device e una stringa di numerigrub rescue> _
<inform> e si e' bloccato cosi
<leosacc> proverei a reinstallare il grub...
<inform> ora vediam,perch nn mi rilevav piu neanche l'altro hard disk
<inform> forse ho sbagl il cavo e ho tolto
<inform> vediam..
<inform> e' strano
<inform> entrando nel bios,mi risulta sempre l'hard disk che ho staccato e nn piu l'altro
<inform> dove ho windows
<leosacc> ma l'hard disk non lo avevi prima?
<inform> certo
<leosacc> probabilmente lo ha eliminato nell'elenco degli hard disk...
<leosacc> controlla li
<inform> c'e qualcosa di strano,sto controlland e ti faccio sapere
<leosacc> ok inform ora devo andare, magari ci sentiamo stanotte...
<inform> okey,grazie cmq per l'aiuto,buona festa ;)
<leosacc> ragazzi anche se è presto ve lo dico lo stesso...buon appetito a tutti...
<leosacc> buona festa anche a te inform   :)
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<inform> ;)
<leosacc> :)
<inform> c'e' qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano?
<inform> .....
<mibofra> inform , che problema hai ?
<inform> a qnt pare ho fatto casino nell'installazione di ubuntu
<inform> ho 2 hard disk in uno gia c'era win 7
<inform> e mi sa che ho installato ubuntu su entrambi
<mibofra> Hai installato recentemente ? Hai nulla di importante su ubuntu ?
<mibofra> Reinstalla il tutto .
<inform> uno era vuoto..ma nell'alltro c'era win 7
<inform> il problema e' quuesto,che un hard disk nn lo vede,nn  parta completamente
<mibofra> Si può provare a recuperare win 7 , avvia il live cd /dvd /pennetta usb che ti do una mano :) .
<inform> ma se stacco l'alimentazione,poi nn parte neanche l'altro hard disk
<inform> si?
<inform> okey allora risistem ttutto e metto il d
<inform> il cd all'avvio?
<mibofra> si
<inform> di win 7?
<mibofra> no, di ubuntu
<inform> okey
<mibofra> e spostiamoci su #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> perché questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale ad ubuntu, mentre tu (tramite ubuntu) devi recuperare un sistema operativo win .
<inform> come
<inform> che devo fare?
<mibofra> dai /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :D
<inform> sn li
<mibofra> ok
<LolMan> salve, vorrei installare flash 10 su firefox, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DD3my> LolMan,
<mibofra> LOLMan: perché prorpio flash 10 ?
<LolMan> l'11 non lo supporta
<DD3my> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> ciao DD3my
<mibofra> su che versione di ubuntu sei ?
<mibofra> LOLMan
<LolMan> eccomi, scusate
<LolMan> sono su Ubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> LolMan, cos'è che non supporta flash 11?
<LolMan> enzotib, il mio pc, si vede a scatti
<LolMan> sia su win che su linux, infatti passando alla 10 si risolve il problema
<LolMan> solo che non riesco a installare la 10 :S
<mibofra> che scheda video possiedi ?
<LolMan> nvidia geforce 5500 fx
<LolMan> vecchissima lo so ma devo farci funzionare flash
<Holden> LolMan, io ho la 5200, nessun problema con flash11
<Holden> al limite disabilita l'accelerazione hw
<LolMan> già provato
<LolMan> va solo col 10
<Holden> cpu?
<LolMan> amd athlon xp 2400+
<Holden> quando riproduci un video apri htop e vedi l'uso della cpu su flash
<mibofra> LolMan: hai vesto se ci sono driver proprietari per la scheda video ?
<mibofra> hanno performance maggiori di solito rispetto agli open
<LolMan> si certo, tutto fatto
<LolMan> ripeto, è un problema che da anche su windows
<mibofra> che sia la scheda in se per se ?
<LolMan> ma installando la 10 sparisce magicamente
<Holden> per me pi
<LolMan> si ma io non voglio installare la 11 voglio installare la 10 :D potete aiutarmi?
<mibofra> vedrò di trovarti il link per la 10 LolMan
<mibofra> :)
<Holden> più che la scheda è dovuto alla cpu forse, sarà che flash 11 è più pesante
<LolMan> mibofra, grazie :)
<LolMan> si è molto più pesante, anche su altri pc vecchi mi ha dato problemi
<LolMan> su tutti sono riuscito a installare la 10 ma su questo pc nada
<LolMan> anche copiando materialmente il file libflashplayer.so non va :S
<mibofra> LolMan: non lo trovo, però puoi provare chrome che integra flash player in se ed è alla versione 11.5 , chissà nella vita :)
<LolMan> mibofra, già provato :S
<Ubungio> sera a tutti... ho 1 problema con una periferica wireless su slax... chi mi può aiutare?
<Ubungio> x favore
<Ubungio> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Ubungio: a sapere come è ombinata slack
<cristian_c> Ubungi, hai domandato sul canale di slax
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *Ubungio
<jester-> !chat | Ubungio
<ubot-it> Ubungio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ubungio> mi dite il canale di slax x favore?
<ele_> salve. ho una multifunzione samsung. mi ha scaricato i driver per la stampante ma nn mi va simple scan. consigli?
<jester-> lelamal: driver installati a dovere?
<ele_> si  penso di si . anche perche l'altra multifunzione epson mi va anche lo scan
<ele_> ahh scusa i driver samsung nn sono quelli precisi scx 3405 ma scx 3400
<ele_> scx3200...sono quelli sul sito sumsung
<ele_> ma mi fanno andare solo la parte stampa e nn scan
<ele_> mentre la meraviglia di simple scan è che riconosceva da solo làltra multifunzione
<jester-> ele_: forse hai preso soli i driver per la stampnate, non ci sono anche quelli del fass?
<ele_> ho riguardato...mi sembra di aver preso ..giusto
<jester-> ele_: non funza perchè non c'è il driver o non è installato corretamente, hai letto il raeadme e il file install
<mibofra> chi mi ha chiamato ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, dall'altra parte
<jester-> chicchibù chicchibù chi ha chiamato mibofra non c'è piu
<leosacc> sera ragazzi
<inform_> mibo
<inform_> s'era scaricat il router
<inform_> a.
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> XD
<inform_> allora,devo cancellare e installare ubuntu,cifrare l'installazione,usa lvm  o altro
<inform_> :D
<mibofra> altro
<inform_> poi
<mibofra> una delle due partizioni ext4 modificala e metti il punto di montaggio /
<mibofra> l'altra il punto di montaggio /home
<inform_> cm metto il punto di montaggio?
<mibofra> nel menù di modifica delle partizioni
<inform_> nn mi da queste opzioni
<inform_> :/
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> fammi un altro screen
<inform_> devo selezionare la partizione e mettere installa?
<mibofra> fammi lo screen
<inform_> okey
<inform_> wow,mi si sn scaric le batterie
<inform_> :/
<inform_> perdo un po di tem
<mibofra> ok
<inform_> mibo,siccome li passo tramite porta usb dall sd della fotocamera,le batteroe sn scariche,ci voglion almeno 10 min per avviar la fotocam e pass le foto :(
<inform_> la foto*
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> io ci sono , anche se penso passerò allo smartphone .
<inform_> okey
<inform_> provo tra 5 minuti
<inform_> :)
<mibofra> ok
<inform_> provo ora va
<mibofra> passami l'immagine .
<inform_> incredibile,ora nn mi fa aprire nemmeno la memoria sd della fotocam
<inform_> unable to mount 2.0 gb volume
<inform_> :(
<inform_> not authorized to perform operation
<inform_> fprse sn le batterie tropp scariche
<inform_> miseria
<inform_> provo a caricarl ancora
<mibofra> ok
<inform_> te e' da una giornata che mi fai assistenza,speriam di riuscir a terminare bene :(
<ciccio> inform: ci riusciremo :)
<inform_> nn mi fa aprire nessuna periferica usb
<inform_> provo a riavviare erifare la procedura?
<inform_> ciccio..provvo a riavviare?
<ciccio> inform ok :)
<inform_> te fai sempre assistenza qua'?
<ciccio> Si
<inform_> hai mai usato aircrack o backtrack? .D
<ciccio> Tutti e due :)
<inform_> bene,magari un altro giorno..piu in la..mi darai qualche dritta se ti va :D tornando a noi,riproviamo a fare quella procedura,ho appena riavviato
<inform_> cosi in caso ti faccio la screen e te la invio
<ciccio> Ok
<ciccio> :)
<airgnox> ragazzi qualcuno con la 10.04 che abbia provato ad installare cairo-dock 3..1.2 ??? io l'ho fatto e mi ha rallentato l'avvio...
<cristian_c> beh, è una dock
<airgnox> cristian_c , si ma con la versione precedente non rallentava l'avvio del sistema dopo il login
<cristian_c> airgnox, eh, magari la 10.04 è un po' vecchia rispetto alla nuova versione di cairo
<airgnox> cristian_c ,  eh l'ho pensato pure io ma non capisco cosa c'entri con l'avvio non dovrebbere essere di dimensioni molto maggiori rispetto alle altre versioni
<airgnox> almeno ha risolto il fastidioso problema di skype che nn faceva vedere il video
<cristian_c> non capisco il nesso tra cairo e skype
<inform_> nnt,nn mi legge piu la fotocam usb
<ciccio> Torno tra poco :)
<inform_> nn mi ci fa entrare :(
<inform_> ok
<airgnox> cristian_c , bho nn so che nesso ci fosse pero' nn funzionava
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> esattamente cosa succede con la nuova versione?
<cristian_c> magari ha qualche bug
<airgnox> cristian_c , a niente dopo il login rimane per un attimo la schermata viola dello sfondo di login prima di caricare il sistema
<airgnox> cosa che prima nn faceva
<airgnox> un attimo tipo 25 20 secondo
<cristian_c> airgnox, ti conviene consultare il syslog allora
<airgnox> cristian_c , dove in che modo ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, /var/log/syslog
<airgnox> crstian_c , cosa devo cercare di preciso ?
<inform_> nn mi fa montare piu l'usb
<ciccio> Rieccomi :)
<inform_> quindi nn riesco a prender l'immagine :(
<ciccio> Torna al bios .
<inform_> al bios?
<inform_> ok
<ciccio> Riavvia con la chiavetta inserita .
<inform_> fatto
<inform_> e ora?
<ciccio> La prioritá del boot non è cambiata , vero ?
<inform_> no,prima il cd,poi hard disk e 3 usb samsung digital,.la fotocamera
<ciccio> Riavvia il cd con chiavetta inserita .
<inform_> l'ho fat gia prima,ma ok ;)
<inform_> qndd avvio da cd mettevo provare ubuntuo installare e poi uscivo?
<inform_> o nn cambia nulla..
<ciccio> Prova ubuntu
<inform_> ok
<inform_> ora va
<inform_> frorse prima avevo messo riavviando install e poi sn uscito..
<inform_> poi mi hai detto di andare un install ubuntu
<inform_> ora mi dice,il programma d'installazione ha rilevato che i seguenti dischi presentano delle partizioni montate dev sdc fare in modo che il programm d'installaz smonti le partizioni etc?
<inform_> si  o no?
<inform_> sdc cos'e'?forse la fotocamera usb?
<ciccio> Di si . Sdc fotocamera
<ciccio> Scollegala
<airgnox> cristian_c , cosa devo cercare di preciso in syslog ?
<inform_> cm scolegala?devo prender  la foto
<inform_> devo metter la foto no?
<cristian_c> airgnox, devi controllare gli orari
<airgnox> cristian_c , di cosa ?
<inform_> cavolo ora che l'ho smontat nn funz piu la ffotocam e nn posso passar la foto
<inform_> ch faccio?
<ciccio> inform: fai lo screen , poi chiudi il programma d'installazione e rimmetti la fotocamera .
<cristian_c> airgnox, tipo quando hai eseguito il login
<airgnox> mi sembra che nn dia errori
<inform_> ciccio,fatto
<ciccio> Ok
<ciccio> Passa il link
<inform_> sec
<airgnox> cristian_c , mi sembra non dia errori
<ciccio> Ok
<airgnox> cristian_c , per sicurezza magari riavvio e ricontrollo ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, e segnati l'ora :)
<airgnox> crstian_c , yep
<airgnox> provo
<inform_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/49172662.png/
<inform_> visto ciccioo?
<inform_> ciccio*
<ciccio> Premi change
<ciccio> Che ti da ?
<ciccio> Si
<inform_> dimenzione,o usare come
<inform_> aarea di swep etc
<ciccio> È una delle due partizioni ext4 no ?
<inform_> file system con journaling
<inform_> file system  ext4 con journaling*
<ciccio> Ok
<ciccio> Metti usa come ext4
<inform_> om
<inform_> devo mettere se formattare la partizione e il punto di mount
<ciccio> Punto di mount / , l'altra usa come ext4 , punto di mount /home .
<inform_> nnt format?
<inform_> no perche' e' vuota
<ciccio> Non formattarla , giá fatto :)
<inform_> xp
<inform_> okk
<ciccio> La swap digli di usarla come swap .
<inform_> il punto di mmount cos'e'?
<inform_> home e /
<inform_> nn importa dai
<inform_> cmq fatto tutto :)
<ciccio> Ci sei ?
<inform_> ora?
<inform_> si certo
<inform_> fatto tutto
<ciccio>  / serve per il sistema , /home per i dati utente .
<inform_> ok thanks :)
<ciccio> grub è impostato su /dev/sda ?
<inform_> intendi device per l'installazione del boot loader?e' si su sda
<ciccio> Ok , inizia ad installare :)
<inform_> mi dice che il file system su dev /sdb3 e' assegato a/ non e'' stato impostato pper essere formattato,le directory
<airgnox> cristian_c, eheh nn ci capsico na fava
<cristian_c> airgnox, posta su pastebin, anche se il tempo è poco
<inform_> contenententi i file di sstema(/etc,/lib,/usr,/war) gia esistenti in  un punto di mount definito verranno eliminate
<inform_> durante il proccesso d'installazione
<ciccio> inform : sbattitene che le abbiamo giá ampiamente formattate :D .
<inform_> assicurarsi di avere  una copia di tutti i dati importanti prima di esegueri l'installazione
<inform_> esegui?
<inform_> cioe avanti*
<ciccio> Si
<inform_> ok
<airgnox> cristian_c , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419988/
<inform_> sta installando..
<cristian_c> airgnox, dimmi l'ora in cui è successo
<airgnox> cristian_c , che ho riavviato ?
<airgnox> il problema mi capita sempre quando riavvio da quando ho installato la nuova versione della dock
<inform_> ciccio,questo mi installera' il grub per scegliere il sistema operatiivo da avviare e ubuntu sul secondo hard disk,per recuperare windows 7 sul primo hard disk dove per ora c'e' ubuntu.
<inform_> si puo fare?
<cristian_c> airgnox, quando è comparso lo splash
<airgnox> cristian_c , non uso splash screen
<airgnox> cristian_c , tartaglia e ci mette piu tempo dopo che immetto la password di login
<inform_> ciccio:*
<inform_> ciccio*
<ciccio> inform: grub chiederà se avviare win o ubu
<cristian_c> airgnox, infatti parlo di quella schermata lì
<inform_> nn ci sto capendo piu nulla...quindi ho sia ubuntu che win 7 nel primo hd?
<inform_> te parlavi di loader di ubuntu sul 1 hard disk...
<airgnox> cristian_c , emm l'orario non l'ho guardato dai lasciam perdere
<cristian_c> lol
<leosacc> hei buona notte a tutti....
<inform_> installato,devo mettere il boot primario?devo  togliere il cd e metter un hard disk?
<airgnox> cristian_c , dovrebbe essere tipo 00:32.14
<ciccio> inform : ubuntu va nel secondo hd , win resta nel primo . Grub va nel primo hd ,ma lo fa in fase d'installazione .
<inform_> ciccio
<inform_> sn nel grab,devo rimettere l'hard disk cn win7 cm primario?
<airgnox> cristian_c , cmq grazie dello sbattimento
<inform_> perche' al grub nn mi rileva windows ma solo,ubuntu,poi,advanced option for ubuntu,memory test(memtest86+),memoryy test(memtest86+ ,serial console 115200)
<cristian_c> rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<ciccio> Il primo hd deve essere il primo al boot , ma non preoccuparti ; è giá così .
<inform_> si ma nn mi rileva windows nel grub :(
<cristian_c> airgnox, l'unica cosa strana che ho trovato nell'output che hai postato
<airgnox> cristian_c , si ma per me è arabo ...
<ciccio> Se è andata persa la partizione di avvio di win , ti serve anche il dvd / cd d'installazione di win per ripristinarlo . Vedi il lato positivo , hai un sistema operativo funzionante e puoi accedere hai dati di win da ubuntu .
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-09
<ciccio> :)
<inform_> oO
<cristian_c> airgnox, hai già domandato sul forum?
<ciccio> Se domani ti fai trovare su #ubuntu-it-chat con il cd di win sistemiamo anche quello .
<inform_> io ce l'ho il cd di win
<inform_> -.-
<airgnox> cristian_c , ho preferito chiedere prima qua ma stavo per farlo
<ciccio> Il cd deve avere la stessa edizione del sistema operativo win installato , ok inform_ ?
<inform_> certo,pero ora o notato dal bios
<inform_> che mi rileva solo un hard disk oO
<inform_> anzi no
<inform_> me li rileva tt e duee
<inform_> XD
<cristian_c> ok
<inform_> cmq si,ho il cd cn il quale ho installato windows in predenza
<ciccio> Comunque va bene ? Domani la seconda parte :D .
<ciccio> Perché ora mi sembra tardi.
<inform_> ok ciccio,ti ringrazio,immagino devi andare,ho impostato l'hd cm primario dal boot
<inform_> e ovviamente nn si avvia
<inform_> provo a smanettarci un po
<inform_> nn so veramente ccm ringraziarrti
<ciccio> Ringraziami domani recuperato anche win , ciao :)
<inform_> okey,ciao a domani ;)
<[Qube]> hei Fetentone
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti...ho installato mint 14 e la mia stampante canon mp150 nn fufnziona piu'...mi dice che nn ci sono i driver...qualcuno puo' aiutarmi..?
<pinko_> buongiorno a tutti vorrei aggiornare warzone su xubuntu 12.04 sapete come fare?
<mibofra> pinko_ potresti scaricare i sorgenti e compilare l'ultima versione .
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> ho installato ubuntu con wubi, ho una combinazione tastiera+mouse  bluetooth logitech, quando avvio ubuntu non funziona la tastiera, e se cerco di connetterla dal menu bluetooth non si connette. mi tocca rimuoverla e riconoscerla da zero ogni volta. in windows non lo fa. aiuto?
<jester-> MaxFrames: al boot non funza il bluetooth
<MaxFrames> il mouse e' pure bluetooth e funziona. e' solo la tastiera.
<MaxFrames> se vado in impostazioni bluetooth, il mouse e' settato come "Accoppiato: no" e la tastiera come "Accoppiato: sì", ma non so cosa significhi
<MaxFrames> al momento funzionano entrambi, ma se riavvio la tastiera non funziona
<MaxFrames> se ben capisco, la tastiera ha un indirizzo hardware, al momento dell'accoppiamento si digita una passkey, e da quel punto la tastiera dovrebbe sempre essere riconosciuta se e' accesa e a portata di segnale
<MaxFrames> invece riavviando non la trova piu'... e' assurdo
<jester-> MaxFrames: installa blueman e prova con quello
<MaxFrames> provero'
<superbbb> ciao ragazzi
<superbbb> come faccio a creare il file xorg.conf? mi serve per la scheda video sis
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> superbbb, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<superbbb> grazie
<superbbb> cristian_c,  non riesco  a  farlo bene
<superbbb> mi aiuteresti?
<superbbb> qual è la console virtuale tty?
<jester-> superbbb: se sei in grafica usa il terminale
<superbbb> eh ma non spiega bene la guida
<jester-> comunque tty è contro-alt-F2 F3 F4 fino a F6
<jester-> superbbb: che problemihai con la sis
<superbbb> i video sia su vlc che in flash
<superbbb> si vedono una schifezza
<jester-> falsh destro sulla funestra flash, opzioni e togli aceellerazione harware per vlc penso la stessa cosa nelle opzioni dello stesso
<superbbb> ok
<enzotib> buongiorno
<DD3my> ciao enzotib
<DD3my> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià DD3my
<mibofra> Ciao DD3my , enzotib :)
<superbbb> grazie jester-  ma è sempre inguardabile, mi sa che devo mettere xp
<enzotib> ciao DD3my e mibofra
<DD3my> ciao mibofra :)
<jester-> superbbb: sis ha un driver scarso in linux
<superbbb> eh si
<cristian_c> superpbbb, hai creato il file xorg.conf?
<nicotano> salve
<superbbb> we cristian_c  non ci sono riuscito
<inform> cbuongiorno
<inform> mibofra ci sei?
<cristian_c> superpbbb, che problemi hai avuto?
<inform> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?ho il modem onda pn80t della tim,nn riesco ad installarlo su ubuntu :(
<superbbb> non riesco a mettere xorg.conf, non è presente in ubuntu12.94
<jester-> superbbb: non serve
<jester-> se non per casi particolari
<cristian_c> superbbb, hai seguito il wiki?
<superbbb> scusate ragazzi, senza dubbio avete ragione entrambi. allora son costretto a rimettere xp?
<superbbb> perchè i video in flash player vanno una schifezza
<superbbb> e dato che vedo molti film in streaming
<superbbb> cristian_c,  si ma non riesco a farlo
<jester-> superbbb: sei quello della sis?
<superbbb> si
<superbbb> me medesimo :)
<jester-> superbbb: fai vedere nelpaste cosa risponde: lsmod
<jester-> !paste | superbbb
<ubot-it> superbbb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superbbb> devo scrivere solo lsmod senza sudo?
<jester-> yess
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421075/  jester-
<jester-> superbbb: sis900                 22729  0   il driver è in uso . è quello che passa il convento vai sul sito sis a vedere se passano un direver linux per la tua scheda e il tuo kernel
<superbbb> mettono come sistema operativo solo xp
<cristian_c> superbbb, perché?
<superbbb> cosa perchè?
<cristian_c> 15:22:59 <superbbb> cristian_c,  si ma non riesco a farlo
<superbbb> perchè ci sono alcune cose che non riesco a capire
<superbbb> la sequenza di comandi da fare non la riesco a svolgere
<superbbb> poi ha detto jester che è inutile
<superbbb> boh
<superbbb> raga mi vado a vedere i secondi tempi delle partite, a dopo e buona domenica
<cristian_c> superbbb, pensavo l'avessi chiesto tu :D
<jester-> superbbb: non penso he risolvi qualcoa con xorg.conf
<superbbb> e allora mi tocca rimettere xp
<superbbb> a dopo
<superbbb> ciau
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> superbbb, ma qual'è il problema?
<superbbb> i video mi vanno una schifezza
<superbbb> sia in flash
<superbbb> che su vlc
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> superbbb, che tipo di video?
<superbbb> i video
<cristian_c> lol
<superbbb> ad esempio sto vedendo il city contro lo united
<superbbb> e si vede una schifezza
<cristian_c> superbbb, formato dei video?
<superbbb> sul tubo pure
<cristian_c> ma parli di flash?
<superbbb> flv
<cristian_c> ok
<superbbb> si
<cristian_c> superbbb, controlla i plugin, no?
<cristian_c> XD
<superbbb> vanno bene
<superbbb> ma anche gli avi
<superbbb> su vlc
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> -,-'
<superbbb> vanno una schifezza
<superbbb> i plugin vanno bene
<cristian_c> superbbb, lspci -k
<cristian_c> apri un terminale e digita il comando, poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | superbbb
<ubot-it> superbbb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421111/
<cristian_c> superbbb, sembra tu stia utulizzando i vesa
<cristian_c> driver generici
<cristian_c> *utilizzando
<cristian_c> mi sembra chiaro il motivo
<superbbb> e quindi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> installare i driver la tua scheda
<superbbb> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> superbbb, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=211692msg1433523
<cristian_c> comunque confermo la mia anlisi
<cristian_c> *analisi
<cristian_c> superbbb, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep sis
<superbbb> ho fatto
<superbbb> devo farti vedere i risultati?
<cristian_c> superbbb, inoltre, qual'è la tua attuale risoluzione?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> pastebin
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421125/
<cristian_c> superbbb, e per quanto riguarda la domanda?
<superbbb> 1920 x1280
<superbbb> cmq cristian_c  sto leggendo la guida
<cristian_c> superbbb, mi sembra tanto per una sis
<cristian_c> superbbb, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> superbbb, digita questo
<paolino> ciao,vorrei sapere se e' possibile avere sempre la versione aggiornata del mio sistema operativo che ho scaricato
<superbbb> cristian_c,  ma se entri nel mio con teaviewer ti scocci?
<cristian_c> ?
<superbbb> io non ci riesco
<cristian_c> superbbb, qual'è il risultato del comando?
<superbbb> a fare quello che dice la guida
<cristian_c> paolino, esce ogni sei mesi, per il resto ci sono gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> superbbb, ma hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato?
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421144/
<paolino> io scarico regolarmente gli aggiornamenti..vorrei sapere se si aggiorna anche il mio ubuntu o meno
<cristian_c> default connected 1280x800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<cristian_c> stai usando una risoluzione di 1280 x 800, che non è male
<cristian_c> per essere una sis
<paolino> ho scaricato inizialmente la 12.04..ora siamo a 12.10,mi pare...
<cristian_c> paolino, ti conviene scaricare la 12.10 se vuoi una versione più aggiornata
<paolino> basta andare sul sito e scaricare?
<cristian_c> superbbb, forse ho capito come fare, l'xorg.conf è importante
<cristian_c> paolino, meglio con i torrent
<superbbb> e ma non è presente su ubuntu e non riesco a crearlo
<cristian_c> superbbb, io ancora non ho capito perché non riesci
<paolino> non so come fare,io ne capisco poco...
<superbbb> perchè non è presente xorg.conf
<cristian_c> paolino, ti indirizzo al wiki
<superbbb> non c'è su ubu
<cristian_c> !torrent | paolino
<ubot-it> paolino: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> superbbb, ma hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<superbbb> si la sto seguendo
<cristian_c> non sembra
<superbbb> uqella che m hai dato ora tu cristian_c
<cristian_c> io ti avevo indicato la guida forse ore fa
<superbbb> si e anche quella parla di fare l edit con xorg.conf
<superbbb> ma il problema è che questo file non c è
<cristian_c> mi sembra che tu non l'abbia letta allora
<superbbb> scusa rimandamela
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<paolino> ok,ho aperto transmission
<paolino> ma non so come procedere
<superbbb> cristian_c,  non le so fare ste cose
<cristian_c> paolino, prima di tutto devi scaricare il file torrent
<cristian_c> superbbb, lol
<superbbb> non puoi entrare con teamviewer?
<superbbb> Entrare in una consolle virtuale tty---> e che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> effettivamente dovrebbero spiegarlo meglio
<cristian_c> CTRL-ALT-F1..........F6
<cristian_c> hai sei possibilità a disposizione
<cristian_c> superbbb, non è che ci vuole una laurea per premere tre tasti
<cristian_c> lol
<paolino> ragazzi una volta scaricata la versione ubuntu 12.10 devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> paolino, devi masterizzarla ovviamente
<cristian_c> superbbb, fatto?
<paolino> la masterizzo e poi a vvio da cd?
<superbbb> cristian_c,  ho premuto ed è diventato lo schermo nero e ho spento
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> perché hai spento?
<superbbb> perchè s era bloccato
<superbbb>  CTRL-ALT-F1 poi tutto nero e s era bloccato
<cristian_c> bloccato?
<superbbb> si
<cristian_c> cioè?
<superbbb> schermo neto
<superbbb> nero
<cristian_c> e non c'era scritto niente?
<superbbb> no
<cristian_c> completamente nero?
<superbbb> schermata nera
<superbbb> si
<cristian_c> mmmmhhh
<cristian_c> con CTRL+ALT+F2
<cristian_c> non me l'aspettavo questa
<superbbb> poi ho premuto f2 f3 etc
<superbbb> sempre in contemporanea
<superbbb> con ctrl + alt
<superbbb> non puoi entrare nel mio pc
<superbbb> ?
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> superbbb, ma hai provato con F2 dal desktop?
<superbbb> ho fatto la sequenza
<superbbb> che m hai detto
<cristian_c> superbbb, ma hai provato con F2 dal desktop?
<superbbb> dopo f1 li ho provati tutti
<cristian_c> quindi hai accesso sei volte il pc?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *acceso
<superbbb> no
<cristian_c> lol
<superbbb> dallo schermo nero
<cristian_c> ma la mia domanda era -> superbbb, ma hai provato con F2 dal desktop?
<superbbb> devo preere f2 ora?
<cristian_c> con CTRL+ALT+F2
<superbbb> ok
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> lol
<superbbb> we cristian_c  niente
<superbbb> sempre lo stesso, schermo nero e si blocca
<inform> chi mi dauna mano,e' possibile installare un modem onda pn80t su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> superbbb, ho capito, è molto anomala questa cosa
<superbbb> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> superbbb, la soluzione era quella di creare il file xorg.conf e sostituire la stringa Driver="vesa" con Driver="sis"
<inform> cristian,te pnsi di potermi dar una mano?
<superbbb> e tu lo sai fare?
<cristian_c> ma questa dannata consolle tty non si apre
<cristian_c> inform, non lo conosco, cerco
<cristian_c> superbbb, modificare il file non è difficile
<inform> cristian_c,grazie ^_^
<superbbb> tu lo sai fare? puoi entrare nel mio pc?
<cristian_c> inform, ma come lo colleghi il modem al pc?
<cristian_c> superbbb, il problema principale è accedere alla consolle tty
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire perché lo schermo è nero
<inform> via usb
<cristian_c> inform, ah ok
<inform> cristia_c,via sb
<inform> cristian_c,purtroppo non ho scheda di rete integrata
<cristian_c> inform, quale problema hai riscontrato?
<cristian_c> inform, che pc usi?
<cristian_c> inform, per scheda di rete intendi quella per il cavo?
<inform> critian_c,se vado nel file.exe per installarlo,mmi da errore,scheda madre asrock,video ati 6870 hd,processore intel quad core,ram 4 gb,ubuntu
<inform> cristian_c,no no,dico..non ho scheda wireless integrata per potermi collegare senza fili,quindi devo utilizzare il suddetto modem tramite usb
<superbbb> cristian_c,  che devo fare ?
<cristian_c> superbbb, mi è venuta un'idea
<superbbb> ok spara
<superbbb> :)
<cristian_c> inform, ho capito
<cristian_c> superbbb, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> controlla questo file
<inform> cristian_c,ok
<cristian_c> probabilmente spiega perché lo schermo diventa tutto nero invece che darti la shell
<cristian_c> inform, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> (esattamente)
<cristian_c> ah, ho letto
<cristian_c> inform, non ho capito cosa c'entra l'exe con ubuntu
<inform> cristian_c,ho installato da poco ubuntu,nn ho conoscenze,ma come installo il model,se il file e' .exe?
<inform> modem*
<superbbb> cristian_c,  l ho aperto con gedit
<superbbb> che devo vedere cristian_c ? l ho aperto
<cristian_c> inform, ma nel prodotto sono inclusi i driver per linux?
<cristian_c> superbbb, postamelo
<inform> cristian_c,ho provato anche  ad aprire la pagina 192.168.0.1 ma nn entra nel modem,nn riesco a settarlo,probabilmente perche nn me lo rileva cm modem
<cristian_c> così lo guardo
<superbbb> ok
<superbbb> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inform> critian_c,solo per win 7 e macos :(
<inform> mac*
<cristian_c> inform, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421273/
<cristian_c> guardo subito
<inform> cristian_c,fatto
<inform> ...
<cristian_c> superbbb, forse è meglio che posti il syslog
<cristian_c> l'ho letto tutto il log
<superbbb> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> inform, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | inform
<ubot-it> inform: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> superbbb, /var/log/syslog
<inform> cristan_c,ok  mand tt tra un po
<superbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421287/
<Byron> salve
<cristian_c> ho letto
<superbbb> cristian_c,  questo può servire? http://namakutux.blogspot.it/2011/11/linux-driver-for-661741760-pciagp-or.html  ??
<inform> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421297/
<cristian_c> Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<cristian_c> superbbb, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> cerco quest'errore in google
<superbbb> ok
<cristian_c> inform, immagino sia questo: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:1427 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<inform> cristian_c,non saprei..
<cristian_c> l'altro è questo: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 15d9:0a4c Trust International B.V. USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse
<cristian_c> sempre che tu l'abbia collegato
<inform> cristian_c,quello presuppongo sia il mouse
<cristian_c> superbbb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780959
<cristian_c> inform, quindi se l'hai collegato, è quell'altro
<inform> cristian_c,si e' collegato l modem,quindi sara' il bus 001 come hai detto te
<inform> cristian_c,si,come procedo
<cristian_c> inform, al momento non è attivo nessun driver, a parte quello della sd
<inform> cristian_c,questo vuol dire che nn posso far nullla?
<cristian_c> superbbb, All the while the keyboard does nothing. Alt + Ctrl + Backspace does nothing. Alt + Ctrl + Fx does not change to another tty. Power button doesn't work either, I have to pull the plug and restart.
<cristian_c> inform, non ho visto
<superbbb> ? e quindi? che devo fare? :)
<cristian_c> siete in due
<cristian_c> un attimo
<inform> cristian_c,rimango in attesa?te pensi di potermi aiutare?
<inform> cristia_c,io attedo,posso tranquillamente aspettare
<inform> cristian_c,io attendo*
<superbbb> scusami cristian_c
<cristian_c> Trying Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to text log-in had no effect, but
<cristian_c> Ctrl-Alt-Del rebooted it and it came up OK.
<superbbb> cristian_c,  devo premere qualcosa?
<cristian_c> superbbb, quello che posso pensare è che oltre ad avere una sis (ma questa cosa mi sembra risolvibile), tu abbia a che fare anche con un bug che ti impedisce di accedere allae consolle tty
<cristian_c> *alle
<superbbb> e come si risolve?
<cristian_c> uhm., per prima cosa si dovrebbe cercare in launchpad se questo bug è già stato segnalato (ctrl+alt+f1)
<cristian_c> inform, ora controllo
<inform> cristian_c,ok
<superbbb> dimmi che devo fa e lo faccio
<superbbb> :)
<cristian_c> inform, hai provato ad attivarlo dal network manager?
<cristian_c> superbbb, posso farlo anch'io, non è un problema
<cristian_c> tanto il bug lo so
<inform> cristian_c,no,come faccio?
<superbbb> allora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> inform, apri il network manager e crei una connessione a banda larga
<cristian_c> inform, un secondo che devo fare questa ricerca a superbbb
<superbbb> ciao inform ma il tuo prob qual è?
<inform> cristian_c,ok
<inform> superbbb,non riesco ad installare un modem in qnt i driver per linux nn ci sn
<superbbb> e che modem è?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/631155
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 631155 in upstart "Cannot login to tty1 after system starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> questo è il bug
<inform> cristian_c,sono andato su network connection,da qua ho bisogno di esse guidato,appenaa puoi
<inform> superbbb,pn80t onda con scheda tim
<cristian_c> inform, da quanto ne so, quasi tutti i modem usb sono supportati in linux
<cristian_c> alcuni fanno i capricci, questo è vero
<cristian_c> inform, hai inserito la scheda sim nel modem?
<inform> cristian_c,magari gi altri modem hanno un settaggio diverso,questo e cn scheda tim ebisogna mettere l'apn etc.magari e' differente..
<cristian_c> non c'entra niente
<superbbb> ho letto, ma non dice la soluzione
<inform> cristan_c,il modem che funziona anche da router e' collegato e cn scheda
<cristian_c> superbbb, il bug è aperto, ti conviene sottoscriverlo
<cristian_c> superbbb, hai solo questa scheda nel pc?
<superbbb> scheda video dici?
<cristian_c> superbbb, è un desktop
<cristian_c> sì
<inform> cristian_c,funziona anche da router,infatti e' cn quello che mi collego dal portatile tramit scheda wifi,il problema sta nl farl funzionr cm modem nel fisso
<superbbb> si
<cristian_c> inform, ok, apri il network manager e scegli di creare una nuova connessione a banda larga
<inform> cristian_c,intend network connection?mi da la possibilita di creare,wired,wireless,mobile broadband,vpn,dsl
<superbbb> è un notebook cristian_c
<inform> cristian_c,che metto?dsl?
<cristian_c> superbbb, essendo un tipo di scheda abbastanza 'cessa', puoi anche provare a montare una qualsiasi altra scheda nello slot pci (intel, ati o nvidia)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inform, mobile broadband
<cristian_c> inform, ma hai il sistema in inglese?
<cristian_c> superbbb, se è un notebook, non la puoi montare
<inform> cristian_c,si ce l'ho in inglese in quanto,l'ho installato e senza rete nn ho potuto scaricar nemmeno il supporto lingue
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> allora scegli mobile broadband
<inform> cristian_c,ho mess add,mi apare,create a connection for this mobile broadband devce,ma nnriesco a selezionare in quanto nn me lo rileva cm modem...
<superbbb> e quindi che faccio??
<cristian_c> inform, sempre con il modem collegato al pc
<inform> cristian_c,metto lo stesso continua?
<inform> cristian_c,il modem e' sempre collegato al pc ;)
<cristian_c> superbbb, per aggirare il bug dovrei scoprire un modo diverso per creare il file xorg.conf
<cristian_c> *un  modo alternativo
<cristian_c> inform, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | inform
<ubot-it> inform: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<inform> cristian_c,ok
<cristian_c> superbbb, una situazione simile non mi era mai capitata :D
<superbbb> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<cristian_c> superbbb, un a volta si usava quello
<cristian_c> non so se l'hanno lasciato funzionante quel metodo
<superbbb> provo?
<cristian_c> io nel 2007 usavo proprio quel comando per riconfigurare
<cristian_c> ma ce n'era un altro più nuovo
<superbbb> ho fatto
<superbbb> vedo se l ha creato
<cristian_c> cerca nella Home o anche in /etc/X11/
<superbbb> niente
<inform> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/screenshotfrom201212091.png/
<cristian_c> superbbb, mi è venuta un'idea molto semplice
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> a cui non avevo pensato prima
<superbbb> ok
<superbbb> spara :D
<cristian_c> superbbb, riconfiguri il server dalla modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> invece che entrare in una consolle tty fai tutta la procedura da modalità di ripristino
<superbbb> e che devo fare?
<cristian_c> e quindi salti il passaggio incriminato
<cristian_c> lo stesso di qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F ma saltando i passi 1 e 2
<cristian_c> e parti direttamente dal 3
<cristian_c> e ovviamente non ti serve neanche l'8
<cristian_c> inform, ora guardo l'immagine
<inform> cristian_c,ok
<cristian_c> sì, potevi fare clic su continua
<cristian_c> inform, è installato il pacchetto usb-modeswitch ?
<inform> cristian_c,non so di che pacchetto usb parli,io ho innstallato solo ubunntu versione base..
<cristian_c> superbbb, ora non ti resta che segnarti i passi ed entrare in modalità di ripristino
<superbbb> ok
<cristian_c> inform, parlo del pacchetto di sistema chiamato usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<inform> cristan_c,cme faccio a vedere se e' installato?
<cristian_c> leggi sopra ubot-it
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<inform> cristian_c,devo dare il comando ubot-it dal terminale?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inform, apri synaptic
<inform> cristian_c,come e dove?
<cristian_c> lol
<inform> cristian_c,provengo da wndows,ho installato da 2 giorni ubunt
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> usi unity?
<inform> cristian_c,??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mmm
<inform> cristan_c ,fo XD
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<cristian_c> lol
<inform> cristian_c, -1
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<inform> cristia_c,allora che faccio?ho installato ubuntu 12.10
<superbbb> cristian_c,  ma non pensi che mi conviene usare per questo pc xp?
<cristian_c> superbbb, anche, ma non capisco perché metti in contrapposizione l'uno con l'altro
<cristian_c> il dual boot fa schifo?
<inform> critian_c ,ho ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> sì
<superbbb> no assolutamente
<cristian_c> inform, se usi unity, entra nella dash e digita synaptic
<inform> ok
<cristian_c> superbbb, allora non capisco il problema, se non ti interessa ubuntu, non lo usare :D
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito, scusa
<cristian_c> grande gaffe
<cristian_c> XD
<inform> cristian_c,ho digitato synaptic nella dash home ma nn trova nulla
<cristian_c> inform, una volta aperto synaptic, cerca il pacchetto usb-modeswitch e controlla che sia installato
<cristian_c> uhm, allora non è installato
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install synaptic 8o da software center)
<inform> cristian_c,ti ho finito di ire che digitando synaptic nn mi da nulla
<cristian_c> (tra l'altro non capisco perché non sia installato un programma  fondamentale come synaptic in unity)
<cristian_c> inform, infatti, installa il gestore pacchetto da terminale o software center
<inform> cristan_c,nel software center e' presente o va scaricato
<cristian_c> superbbb, comunque per quanto riguarda la sis e ubuntu, ti conviene usare quel metodo
<superbbb> cristian_c,  certo che  mi interessa se no non sarei passato all' inux
<XRC7> salve
<cristian_c> inform, il software center ti permette di installare i programmi presenti nei repository, tra cui synaptic
<cristian_c> lol
<XRC7> come faccio a formattare una usb da ubuntu 12.10 compatibile con windows ?
<inform> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> superbbb, attualmente sei su due pc diversi?
<superbbb> cristian_c,  no
<cristian_c> XRC7, la pendrive viene montata in ubuntu?
<XRC7> si
<inform> cristian_c ho  messo synaptic package manager dal software center ma mi dice,available from the universe source
<superbbb> però posso spostare il modem sull'altro pc
<cristian_c> superbbb, allora segnati le istruzioni del wiki ed entra in modalità di ripristino
<superbbb>  :)
<cristian_c> XRC7, lo puoi fare da gparted o gnome-disk-utility (che si chiamava palympsest)
<cristian_c> inform, attiva attiva
<inform> cristian_c come?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> dagli l'ok
<XRC7> cristian_c mi puoi spiegare come fare con gnome-disk-utility
<inform> cristian_c,nn si puo,ora ti invio la screen
<cristian_c> XRC7, quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<XRC7> 12.10
<XRC7> gparted si incanta al rilevamento dispositivi
<cristian_c> inform, comunque puoi sempre controllare che i repo universe siano attivati da sorgenti software (strano però, dovrebbero essere attivi di default)
<cristian_c> XRC7, ah
<inform> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> XRC7, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> XRC7, con il dispositivo collegato
<XRC7> fatto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | XRC7
<ubot-it> XRC7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inform> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/aaaoy.png/
<XRC7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421405/
<cristian_c> inform, apri Sorgenti software (dal gestore aggiornamenti)
<cristian_c> mannaggia, strano che non fossero attivi di default
<inform> cristian_c cme ci vado nel gestore ggiornamenti?in inglese..
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18a5:0302 Verbatim, Ltd
<superbbb> ma una volta entrato in ripr che devo fare? mi posti il link cristian_c ? grazie
<cristian_c> inform, update manager dalla dash
<cristian_c> superbbb, sì
<cristian_c> superbbb, dal 3 al 7 compreso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<inform> cristian_c softwarre updater immagino
<cristian_c> update manager
<cristian_c> da lì si entra sources attraverso il pulsante Settings
<cristian_c> *in
<inform> cristian_c nn mi da nessun updatee managerr dalla dash
<cristian_c> inform, comunque sì, prova
<cristian_c> prova software updater
<cristian_c> comunque prova, dovrebbe trovartelo nella dash
<inform> cristian_c mi dice the software onthis computer is up to date,posso mettere ok o setting
<cristian_c> XRC7, è quello della verbatim
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> inform, settings, come ho specificato prima
<XRC7> no
<XRC7> no scusa si
<cristian_c> lol
<inform> cristian_c  e ora?
<cristian_c> inform, si è aperta una nuova finestra?
<rusfus> salve
<cristian_c> XRC7, sudo fdisk -l
<inform> cristian_c,si,le sezioni sono,ubuntu software,other software,updates,authentication e additionl drivers
<cristian_c> la prima
<rusfus> mi servirebbe per favore un'aiutino. non riesco a far riconoscere la videocamera su xubuntu. come posso fare?? chi mi puo' aiutare?? vi ringrazio :)
<inform> cristan_c e ora
<superbbb> cristian_c,  grazie mille di tutto e buona domenica scendo ciao!!
<superbbb> :) a presto
<cristian_c> ciao
<inform> cristian_c,installable from cd-rom/dvd?
<cristian_c> no
<XRC7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421424/
<inform> cristian_c cosa allora
<cristian_c> inform, universe
<inform> cristian_c in ubuntu software,c'e' scritto downloadable from the internet e varie cose,ma n vedo universe
<cristian_c> inform, aspetta, ma sei collegato alla rete?
<cristian_c> sì che c'è
<inform> cristian_c non son collegato alla rete,nnc'e'
<inform> cristian_c ti faccio una screen
<cristian_c> no
<inform> cristian_c ??
<cristian_c> se non sei collegato alla rete, non puoi neanche installare i programmi
<cristian_c> né synaptic né altri pacchetti
<cristian_c> attualmente come stai chattando
<inform> cristian_c te l''ho detto che sn sena internet.appunto per questo dvevo cllegar il modme
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e adesso cosa stai usando?
<inform> cristian_c posso scaricare i pacchtti da windows,metterli su una pendrive e passarli su ubntu?
<Aladdinsane> Salve a tutti
<inform> modem*
<cristian_c> inform, allora scarica usb-modeswitch da ubuntu.packages.com
<Aladdinsane> posso avere una info
<rusfus> cristian saimaiutare anche me??
<cristian_c> XRC7, guardo
<cristian_c> rusfus, che domanda hai fatto?
<inform> cristian_c non potresti darmi l linkk diretto?
<cristian_c> inform, ti do il link
<Aladdinsane> sto cercando wubi 12.10 32 bit ma mi scarica solo 64 bit?
<Byron> salve,vorrei installare ubuntu su chiavetta ma non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> inform, 12.10?
<rusfus> xubuntu non mi riconosce la videocamera e non so cm fare
<inform> cristan_c si ho la 12.10  quali di queste ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> rusfus, usb o integrata?
<rusfus> su etc/udev.... mi dice SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="Samsung_Camcorder_sec001abc23400-0:2", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
<rusfus> usbù
<cristian_c> inform, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Byron> la 12.10
<rusfus> ci do un'occhio grz
<cristian_c> rusfus, lsusb && lsusb -t
<XRC7> se usi windows usa yumi
<cristian_c> !pastebin | rusfus
<ubot-it> rusfus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inform> cristian_c devo scaricar quello sopra?non quello sotto in other hits giusto?
<cristian_c> inform, scarica tutti e due
<cristian_c> inform, probabilmente il secondo serve per installare il primo :D
<cristian_c> da quanto mi ricordo
<Aladdinsane> io cerco wubi 12.10 32 bit ma non la trovo qualkuno può aiutarmi :-(
<rusfus> cristian peccato che cn l'inglese ho litigato, cmq vedo di levarci le gambe :)
<cristian_c> inform, poi installa il pacchetto -data prima
<inform> cristian_c ok
<XRC7> Byron se stai usando windows scarica l'iso di ubuntu e poi usa il programma yumi http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/YUMI/YUMI-0.0.8.0.exe
<cristian_c> inform, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch per vedere se è già installato
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita il comando
<Aladdinsane> io cerco wubi 12.10 32 bit ma non la trovo qualkuno può aiutarmi :-(
<Byron> la iso lo gia scaricata
<Aladdinsane> qualcuno mi legge
<cristian_c> XRC7, la pendrive è da 8 GB
<XRC7> si
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdb1   *        8064    15646719     7819328    b  W95 FAT32
<cristian_c> fat32
<Aladdinsane> ???
<cristian_c> Aladdinsane, aspetta, c'è l'ingorgo
<inform> cristian_c il primo me ne da 2,architettura amd o i386
<inform> cristian_c quale prendo?
<Aladdinsane> ok grazie cristian
<rusfus> provo
<cristian_c> inform, sistema a 32 bit o a 64 bit
<cristian_c> ?
<rusfus> :)
<inform> cristian_c 64 bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> inform, lo vedi anche con il comando: uname -a
<inform> cristian_c aspetta
<inform> cristian_c la versione ubuntu scaricata era la 12.10 amd...
<cristian_c> XRC7, in che formato la vuoi formattare?
<Byron> XRC7,la iso lo scaricata,adesso??
<cristian_c> inform, digita: uname -a
<XRC7> fat32 o meglio un formato compatibile per windows
<inform> cristian_c si e' 64
<cristian_c> ntfs ad esempio
<XRC7> no meglio
<XRC7> fat32
<cristian_c> inform, ok, scarica il pacchetto per i 64
<XRC7> Byron scarica yumi
<cristian_c> inform, e il pacchetto -data mi sembra vada bene per tutte e due
<cristian_c> XRC7, non ti conviene tantissimo comunque fat32
<Byron> XRC7,poi
<cristian_c> ha dei grossi difetti
<XRC7> ok
<inform> cristian_c e ora?
<cristian_c> inform, dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch
<XRC7> Byron seleziona l'unità
<cristian_c> XRC7, fdisk non sembra restituire errori
<XRC7> quindi come la formatto
<inform> aspetta,prendo i file scaricati su windows,li metto nel desktop di ubuntu ed eseguo quel comando?
<cristian_c> XRC7, se gparted ti si impalla, prova ad installare gnome-disk-utility
<inform> cristian_c quindi passo  quello data che e' per tt le architetture e lascio perdere l'amd74?
<inform> amd64*
<XRC7> Byron spunta Format ....
<cristian_c> inform, il comando puoi digitarlo anche adesso
<XRC7> ok
<Aladdinsane> oltre cristian qualcuno sa dove trovo io cerco wubi 12.10 32 bit
<XRC7> Byron poi seleziona dalla lista Ubuntu 32 o 64 in base alla versione
<cristian_c> inform, il primo pacchetto lo scegli per i 64, il secondo lo scarichi pure perché è unico e vale sia per i386 che amd64
<cristian_c> !installazione | Aladdinsane
<ubot-it> Aladdinsane: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<inform> cristian_c ok ho eseguito il comando
<XRC7> Byron e poi clicca su Browse e seleziona l'iso
<inform> e ora
<cristian_c> inform, che risponde?
<XRC7> Byron poi clicca su Create
<inform> cristian_c <mx 64 mode switching tool for controlling flip flop usb device e poi all mode switching data fot usb-modeswitch
<inform> cristian_c amd64*
<cristian_c> Aladdinsane, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<cristian_c> inform, hai digitato il comando con dpkg ... ?
<Byron> se mentu ubuntu mi si toglie windows??
<inform> cristian_c i risultati che ti ho detto,mi sn apparsi cn il comando dpkg che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> inform, serve un pastebin
<inform> cristian_c usb-modeswitch amd64 etc e usb modeswitch-data all etc
<inform> cristian_c ok
<XRC7> cristian_c mi dà questo errore alla fine configure: error: Package requirements (gmodule-2.0 gio-unix-2.0 >= 2.31.0) were not met:  No package 'gmodule-2.0' found No package 'gio-unix-2.0' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLIB2_CFLAGS and GLIB2_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pk
<inform> cristian_c c'e' un modo per copiare senza il destro del mouse?
<cristian_c> Byron, volevi installare in dual boot
<cristian_c> ?
<Byron> si
<Aladdinsane> Cristian mi da sempre la versione 64 bit
<cristian_c> inform, c'era pastebinit ma in questo momento non mi farei problemi di questo tipo :D
<Byron> cosi mi tengo umbutu e windows
<cristian_c> Byron, hai già avviato ubuntu in live?
<Byron> no
<cristian_c> Byron, fallo
<Byron> ok
<cristian_c> 'mbut (Cit.)
<cristian_c> *mbutu
<cristian_c> Aladdinsane, come fai a dirlo? Ti scarica un exe
<cristian_c> XRC7, hai pacioccato con apt per caso? :D
<XRC7> no
<inform> cristian_c che stress :/
<Aladdinsane> cristian quando lo lancio si legge 64
<cristian_c> come hai provato a installarlo, XRC7?
<cristian_c> Aladdinsane, uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> inform, va beh, copiare da un terminale non è la fine del mondo
<rusfus> cristian_c abbi pazienza ma non ci levo le gambe
<cristian_c> copia-incolla
<Byron> ma come faccio ha mettere la iso dentro la chiavetta
<XRC7> nn  fa nulla grazie di tutto
<Byron> ???
<cristian_c> rusfus, posta il link a pastebin
<rusfus> quale link
<inform> cristian_c nn e' quello il problema credimi
<cristian_c> Byron, un attimo, ti trovo il link
<rusfus> quello che mi hai dato prim
<cristian_c> XRC7, ok
<cristian_c> rusfus, hai copiato il risultato su pastebin?
<rusfus> cristian_c quale risultato??
<cristian_c> Byron, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<inform> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> rusfus, del comando che ti ho indicato
<rusfus> il comando no me lo da valido
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che ti dice
<cristian_c> ?
<inform> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421488/
<cristian_c> inform, ma avevi digitato il comando dopo aver installato i pacchetti? :)
<inform> cristian_c ho digitato il comando prima di passare i 2 pacchetti sul desktop,nn so nemmeno cm si installano,basta cliccarci?
<cristian_c> sì, con doppio clic
<cristian_c> il fatto è che ce l'hai già installati quei pacchetti
<inform> critian_c allora siam ad un punt morto
<cristian_c> inform, hai installato il pacchetto usbserial?
<cristian_c> inform, dpkg -l | grep usbserial
<rusfus> cristian_c, questo /dev/sdb1   *        8064    15646719     7819328    b  W95 FAT32
<inform> cristian_c  mi dice nessun pacchetto corrispondente
<cristian_c> rusfus, questo non c'entra nulla
<inform> forse ho digitat male
<inform> asp
<rusfus> :(
<cristian_c> rusfus, lsusb &6 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> *lsusb && lsusb -t
<inform> cristian_c digitato bene il comado,ma nn mi da nulla
<rusfus> cristian_c, ok sorry
<cristian_c> informa, allora lo devi installare
<rusfus> cristian_c, sul terminale o su pastebin??
<cristian_c> rusfus, digitalo sul terminale ovviamente
<cristian_c> copi su pastebin e riporti il link qui
<rusfus> ok
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> *inform
<rusfus> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421517/
<leosacc> inform, poi hai risolto il tuo problema?
<cristian_c> rusfus, hai digitato male, copia e incolla: lsusb && lsusb -t
<inform> leosacc,nn ho risolto nulla,purtroppo non riesco ad installare il moddem pn80t della onda con scheda tim,nnci sn i driver per ubuntu/linux :(
<leosacc> inform, io sono rimasto al dual boot con win 7 che non andava...
<cristian_c> inform, scaricato il pacchetto?
<rusfus> cristian_c, ci so riuscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421524/
<inform> leosacc,quel problema mi ha aiutato a risolverlo mibofra,mi ha guidato passo dopo passoo e ha risolto tutto egregiamente ;)
<inform> cristian_c che pacchetto?usb serial?
<cristian_c> rusfus, sembra che ci sia soltanto un mouse collegato
<cristian_c> inform, sì
<leosacc> inform, ok :)
<inform> cristian_c ok lo vado a cercare
<rusfus> cristian_c, la video camera mi dice usb disconnected..appena l'attacco mi da connessa...provo a staccare e riattaccare cosi da vedere se la trova dal terminale
<cristian_c> inform, ti trovo il link
<cristian_c> rusfus, collegala e digita il comando precedente
<inform> cristian_c grazie :)
<cristian_c> inform, azz, non c'è più in quantal
<inform> cristian_c forse faccio prima a comprare una scheda di rete wifi :)
<cristian_c> uhm, è compreso in usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> inform, allora digita: sudo modprobe usbserial
<rusfus> cristian_c, idem e adesso mi da connected http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421530/
<cristian_c> inform, lsmod | grep usbserial
<rusfus> sorry trovata
<rusfus> nel terminale
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 000: ID 04e8:1228 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<cristian_c> questo?
<inform> cristian_c il primo comando nn mi da nulla,il secondo mi dice usbserial(scritto in rosso) 42355 usbserial
<rusfus> cristian_c adesso sul display mi da disconnected
<rusfus> si
<cristian_c> inform, prova con network manager
<cristian_c> inform, digita anche sudo modprobe option
<cristian_c> rusfus, cosa intendi con 'sul display'?
<inform> cristian_c se e' una lunga procedura ci rinuncio..
<cristian_c> inform, cosa restituisce?
<rusfus> cristian_c, sul display della videocamera. adesso se rido' il comando sul terminale non la trova
<inform> cristian_c il comando sudo modprobe option nn restituisce nulla
<cristian_c> rusfus, dmesg | tail
<rusfus> cristian_c ??
<cristian_c> inform, ora ti permette di creare la connessione nel network manager?
<cristian_c> rusfus, digita questo comando
<inform> cristian_c ora vedo
<inform> cristian_c nn mi rileva nessun device
<cristian_c> inform, e se fai clic su Continue?
<rusfus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421543/
<inform> cristian_c  mi fa selezionare il provider
<inform> cristian_cioe' prima la nazione
<cristian_c> rusfus, ah, ti da degli errori nel collegamento
<cristian_c> rusfus, ecco perché non te la vede
<inform> cristian_e mettendo avanti,posso selezionar tim,che faccio?
<cristian_c> inform, prova a inserire i dati giusti
<rusfus> cristian_c provo a cambiare porta??
<inform> cristian_c ora sto mettendo manualmente l'apn
<cristian_c> rusfus, sì, assolutamente
<inform> cristian_c ora mi chiede il numero,username e password
<cristian_c> inform, mi pare che sul wiki ci siano i dati corretti
<rusfus> cristian_c, ho risolto grazie mille e scusa se ti ho fatto perdere tempo, ma sono stranabbo su linux :)
<inform> cristian_c dove??
<rusfus> grz ancora
<cristian_c> rusfus, quindi era la porta?
<rusfus> cristian_c, yes
<cristian_c> il wiki non si apre in questo momento
<cristian_c> il wiki è molto lento adesso
<mibofra> :D
<inform> cristian_c nn so come sett manualmente,quindi che fac
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<inform> cristian_c grazie,ora controllo,mi assento per un po
<fleurtherock> ciao quando clicco sull'icona di firefox mi appare il seguente msg:" Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system"
<fleurtherock> provo ad aprire una nuova finestra e nulla
<fleurtherock> come faccio a chiuderlo da terminale?
<fleurtherock> ho una certa premura
<rusfus> cristian_c  grazie ancora
<rusfus> ciao a tutti
<forester_> salve
<forester_> carco un consiglio
<forester_> ??????
<forester_> chi mi aiuta
<forester_> come cavolo funziona sta comuniti booooooo
<matteo_> Buonasera a tutti. ragazzi e' da un po di giorni che ho comprato un adattatore wi fi usb G-sky Link pero' non riesco a capire come farlo funzionare su ubuntu...
<enzotib> matteo_, è riconosciuto?
<matteo_> enzotib, si, l'unico problema e' che quando cerco di connettermi alla mia rete con l'adattatore wifi continua a chiedermi la chiave di autenticazione della rete senza riuscire a connettersi...
<matteo_> non riesco a capire il perche' :(
<enzotib> matteo_, usi WPA2?
<matteo_> enzotib, sinceramente la rete non e' mia perche mi appoggio da un amico
<matteo_> non so che tipo di protezione c'e'
<leosacc> ragazzi buona serata a tutti
<matteo_> enzotib, cmq credo di si...
<matteo_> enzotib, x caso sapresti darmi qualche informazione utile? non so, se devo chiedere al mio amico di fare qualcosa dal router...
<matteo_> enzotib, ?
<matteo_> Buonasera a tutti. ragazzi e' da un po di giorni che ho comprato un adattatore wi fi usb G-sky Link pero' non riesco a capire come farlo funzionare su ubuntu...
<matteo_> c'e' nessuno?¿
<airgnox> .
<matteo_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matteo_> c'e' ancora qualcuno sveglio
<matteo_> x caso
<matteo_> ?
<attackment> boh
<matteo_> coño
<matteo_> necesito ayuda :(
<gennaro> come fare per finestre tremolanti in ubuntu 12.10
<gennaro> ubuntu 12.10... finestre tremolanti
<gennaro> come devo fare.... aiutatemi
<gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> !ccsm !  gennaro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ccsm !  gennaro'
<jester-> !ccsm |  gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<gennaro> che significa ccsm
<gennaro> e poi una volta installato compiz dove devo andare
<gennaro> ditemi il percorso da seguire nel menu
<gennaro> non trovo finestre tremolanti
<jester-> gennaro: leggere la guida che ti ha lincato il bot?
<gennaro> che guida
<gennaro> non mi ha linkato niente
<gennaro> linca tu
<gennaro> ti prego dimmi come fare
<jester-> installa compizconfig-settings-manager e usalo, ma se usi unity nada compiz
<gennaro> invece di unity in preferenze devo mettere default
<gennaro> Profilo: default
<gennaro> Profilo: default o predefinito?? quale dei due??
<jester-> devi installare gnome-session-falback e usare gnome classico
<jester-> fallback
<Innerina> gnome-session-fallback a che servirebbe esattamente? Grazie...
<jester-> per installare gnome
<gennaro> ho installato gnome-session-fallback e ora?
<gennaro> ma non mi trovo nessun programma
<jester-> e ora termini sessione e scegli gnome classico
<matteo_> Buonasera a tutti. ragazzi e' da un po di giorni che ho comprato un adattatore wi fi usb G-sky Link pero' non riesco a capire come farlo funzionare su ubuntu...
<matteo_> cioe' non riesco a capire perche' sembra essere connesso perche la connessione e' notevolmente piu' veloce pero' continua a chiedermi la chiave di autenticazione di rete
<gennaro> Jester ora sto in gnome classico
<gennaro> ma come attivo le finestre tremolanti
<matteo_> jester-, puoi aiutarmi x favore?
<jester-> ! compiz | gennaro e poi usalo
<ubot-it> gennaro e poi usalo: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<jester-> matteo_: mai visto quell'arnese
<jester-> a che serve
<matteo_> Jecome posso fare x capire se almeno lo riconosce o ha bisogno del driver?
<jester-> a che serve l'accrocchio
<jester-> se non so cosa è come faccio a supporre
<matteo_> jester-, DOVREBBE FARE DA UNA SPECIE DI RIPETITORE WIRLESS...
<matteo_> scusate x la scrittura...
<jester-> matteo_: se è access point o ripetitore non centra il sistema ma devi configurare l'accrocchio e di solito per fare il ripetitore deve essere compatibile col router o un accesspoint
<jester-> matteo_: se è semplice accesspoint devi entrare e configurarlo dandogli come gateway lìip del router
<gennaro> Jeste3r in ubuntu 12.10 gli effetti di finestre tremolanti non si mettono
<gennaro> non c'è in Gestore compiz
<matteo_> jester-, e' un coso cosi'
<matteo_> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/gsky-usb-wireless-wifi-adapter.html
<matteo_> :)
<jester-> matteo_: sembrerebbe una comune scheda wifi usb
<jester-> che manda anche
<jester-> matteo_: disolito danno un cd col manuale sora
<jester-> e hai visto mai che ha pure i driver per linux?
<matteo_> jester-, il problema e' che questa e' gia la prima che cambio perche' i cd non vanno...
<matteo_> purtroppo non e' di marca come quella che avevo prima ma l'ho comprata da un negozio di pakistani
<jester-> matteo_: cd che non vanno?
<matteo_> jester-,
<matteo_> si
<jester-> matteo_: non ha manuale cartaceo?
<matteo_> si pero' in giapponese...:()
<jester-> ma la devi usare come scheda wifi per prendere?
<matteo_> jester-, si
<jester-> matteo_: hai solo quella nel pc?
<matteo_> jester-, c'e' quella del pc che funziona bene con la chiave della rete
<matteo_> ma quella usb
<matteo_> sembra connettersi ma mi continua sempre a chiedere la chiave di autenticazione
<jester-> matteo_: quindi quasta a cosa ti serve
<gennaro> jester non riesco a fare finestre tremolanti
<gennaro> come devo fare
<gennaro> aiutami passo passo
<gennaro> Jester aiutami
<gennaro> ho seguito tutto alla lettera ma niente da fare
<gennaro> forse non si puo con ubuntu 12.10
<matteo_> jester-, in pratica non ricevo bene il segnale pero' mettendo l'adattatore usb lo faccio arrivare alla finestra e va bene
<matteo_> l'unica cosa e' che mi chiede continuamente di rimetterre la password e cmq resta memorizzata non la devo riscrivere ogni volta
<matteo_> pero' non mi sembra un buon segno che continui ad uscire il messaggio che mi chiede la password..
<gennaro> Jester mi puoi aiutare per favore
<jester-> matteo_: non capisco se ti serve come unica scheda wifi o altro
<jester-> gennaro: hai installato il setting manager?
<matteo_> jester-, mi serve solo che funzioni..
<matteo_> la userei come seconda scheda
<jester-> matteo_: e 7 che ti funzioni per cosa
<matteo_> il fatto e' che l'ho comprata e vorrei stare tranquillo che mi funzioni...
<jester-> ripetitore o semplice wifi
<matteo_> perche in caso contrario la vado a cambiare...
<gennaro> come vedo se ho installato il setting manager
<gennaro> credo di si
<jester-> matteo_: avresti dovuto chiedere queli wifi usb sono linuxcompatibili
<matteo_> jester-, se si puo' usare come ripetitore e' quello che voglio ;)
<jester-> !compiz | gennaro e 4
<ubot-it> gennaro e 4: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<gennaro> ho installato compiz
<matteo_> jester-,  questo aggeggio dice sullo scatolo che e' compatibile e inoltre dice anche che e' basato su tiny core linux...
<gennaro> ma finestre tremolanti non c'è tra i vari menu
<gennaro> come è possibile
<matteo_> jester-, con lsusb la vede la scheda
<jester-> matteo_: hai solo quella attaccata come wifi?
<matteo_> tra le reti mi escono le reti wifi con il segnale maggiore grazie all'antenna
<gennaro> Nella categoria effetti non c'è finestre tremolanti
<gennaro> come mai??
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-02
<Jhon> ciao
<arcotix> ciao
<arcotix> ragazzi qualcuno che usa icecast?
<ocean00> salve a tutti. vorrei un'informazione: scaricando la daily build ho già gli ultimi aggiornamenti nell'iso?
<Pivello> ciao a tutti
<Pivello> c'è nessuno?
<ralfss> Ciau a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu chi mi aiuta?
<ralfss> g
<ralfss> spraticamente ho win e con minimal toul partition wizard ho creato una partizione in ext3 x ubuntu ma problema è che quando metto cd di ubuntu e riavvio quando faccio partizionamento manuale, VISTO CHE NON MI DA LA SCELTA INSTALLA UBUNTU A FIANCO A WIN. selsezionos la partizione che ho creato ma mi dice che manca un punto di root, chi mi da una mano?????
<ralfss> g
<ralfss> please aiutatemiiii
<Pivello> ciao a tutti
<Pivello> sto chattando dalla versione live di obuntu
<Pivello> ubuntu...upss
<Pivello> volevo ciedere una cosa...
<Pivello> è normale che ogni tanto si impianta? che non'è scorrevole?
<Pivello> dipende forse dal cd?
<Pivello> c'è nessuno?
<Pivello>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> giorno
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> qui http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html ho scaricato il driver per il mio scanner ma al momento dell'installazione mi restituisce questo  http://imagebin.org/280087
<pac> avete dei sconsigli?
<pac> pardon consigli
<akis24> pac:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=462392
<pac> akis24: grazie quindi è meglio evitare!
<akis24> pac:  se possibile si ovvio
<akis24> pac:  se si è costretti a usarlo conviene installarlo con gdebi   se non è presente nel sistema  da terminale  sudo apt-get install gdebi e verra' installato
<akis24> pac:  dopo si clicca sul pacchetto .deb con il destro del mouse e si sceglie l'opzione di installare con gdebi
<pac> akis24: provo subito grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<pac> akis24: fatto debbo riavviare secondo perché ora non mi risoconosce lo scanner?
<akis24> prova a riavviare pac
<pac> akis24: vado
<pac> akis24: ho avuto la meglio!
<pac> akis24: però sbaglierò ma quel file non c'era settimana scorsa.
<maroloccio> olá
<maroloccio> quale monitoring per ubuntu server consigliate?
<Pupozzz> buongiorno
<Pupozzz> qualcuno in ascolto
<akis24> !qualcuno | Pupozzz
<ubot-it> Pupozzz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pupozzz> allora ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su macbookpro 9.1 con 2 schede grafiche una hd 4000 intel e una nvidia quindi lspci e lshw vede solo la nvidia
<Pupozzz> niente intehdl
<Pupozzz> il sistema funziona bene pero solo con i driver nvidia e installando bumbledeed non riconosce la scheda intel
<Pupozzz> che è un paradosso
<akis24> Pupozzz:  prova a seguire la guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<Pupozzz> grazie gia letto il fatto è che se non viene riconosciuta la scheda intel bumblebee non parte
<Pupozzz> perchè non dovrebbe riconoscere la scheda intel ?
<akis24> Pupozzz:  aspetta se qualcuno legge e  puo' consigliarti
<glpiana> ola
<Pupozzz> berto@berto-MacBookPro:~$ sudo lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M Mac Edition] (rev a1)
<Pupozzz> solo nvidia
<akis24> Pupozzz:  io non posso aiutarti ..
<Pupozzz> ok
<Pupozzz> meglio se scrivo un post sul forum ?
<akis24> Pupozzz:  fallo pure
<nannes> giorno e buon pranzo a todos
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho appena installato lubuntu 13.10 sul netbook, al secondo avvio è sparito il pannello inferiore (non so come)! ho trovato questa guida ma non ho ben capito cosa devo fare! http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=94
<sergios> intendo per ripristinare il pannello di default
<nannes> sergios: Mm quando sparisce è probabilmente causato da un crash. Verifica con questo comando:
<nannes> ls /var/crash/
<sergios> nannes ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6508959/
<nannes> sergios: Avevo ragione :)
<sergios> nannes eh si
<nannes> Sai, non sei l'unico che me lo dice.. diversi Lubuntiani ultimamente lamentano i crash di lxpanel
<nannes> Dovresti fare un "Bug Report" sergios
<nannes> comunque adesso fai così. Cancella i crash con .---> sudo rm /var/crash/*
<sergios> nannes per il 'bug report' non so da dove iniziare :(
<nannes> poi premi ALT F2    e lancia il comando    lxpanel
<nannes> sergios: nulla, ho visto che il sistema ha già fatto il report in automatico. Se guardi nel tuo paste, vedi i files con estensione .uploaded  :)
<sergios> nannes d'accordo ho capito :)
<mrpink> ciao a tutti!
<mrpink> qualcuno è pratico di vsftpd?
<mrpink> ho un piccolissimo problema!
<sergios> nannes ho fatto come dici e non è cambiato nulla perchè avevo già un pannello ma vuoto che avevo riempito con menu di emergenza! adesso però vorrei quello di default
<sergios> nannes quanto indicano in questa discussione potrebbe tornare utile? http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=94
<nannes> !ftp | mrpink
<ubot-it> mrpink: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<nannes> sergios: hai riavviato il display manager?
<sergios> nannes no, o almeno non di proposito, probabilmente provando i tasti fn+f...
<nannes> sergios: provalo da tty1 (ctrl alt F1)!  sono due comandi:
<nannes> PER STOPPARE:  sudo service lightdm stop
<nannes> PER AVvIARE:  sudo service lightdm start
<nannes> (non c'è la funzione restart su service lightdm, quindi sei costretto a fare sia STOP sia START)
<sergios> nannes scusa l'ignoranza ma per tty1 intendi terminale?! :P
<nannes> sergios: premendo   ctrl  alt  F1   scoprirai cos'è
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,ho appena installato Vuze,volevo chiedervi,siccome è già installato su Win da dove imposto le cartelle temporanee dei file in download?
<sergios> nannes non sapevo più come uscirne :P!!!  ok adesso penso di aver capito è una sorta di teminale ho provato fino a ctrl alt f6 e mi dava i "successivi terminali" a ctrl alt f7 mi da una schermata con il pannello corretto e su f8 la sessione da cui parlo!
<sergios> nannes adesso provo coi comandi che mi hai dato
<sergios> nannes, la cosa non si è risolta!
<nannes> sergios: cioè spiega meglio
<nannes> tu riavvii il computer, e ti trovi davanti...?
<nannes> un DE senza pannello?
<sergios> no, il pannello (ex vuoto) con i menu aggiunti da me
<nannes> che vuol dire "ex vuoto" ?!
<riki> ciaao c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | riki
<ubot-it> riki: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LoZioNe> UP?
<riki> qualcuno può aiutarmi con debian?
<nannes> !debian | riki
<ubot-it> riki: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cybernova> riki, /j #debian-it
<sergios> nannes che il problema iniziale è che il pannello (verosimilmente dopoil crash) era vuoto e io per fare qualcosa ho aggiunto dei menu
<nannes> !chat | riki, se su #debian-it non rispondono vieni!
<ubot-it> riki, se su #debian-it non rispondono vieni!: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> sergios: che tipo di menu hai aggiunto?
<sergios> tasto destro sul pannello/agg. rim. elem/applet pannello/aggiungi menu e menu directory
<sergios> ...nannes
<nannes> sergios:  :facepalm:
<sergios> nannes anche barra delle app (elenco finestre)
<nannes> quando crasha è normale che non vedi i menu, ma riavviando torna normale!  Adesso ti sei messo a toccarli e quindi hai fatto un mini-casino  LoL
<riki_> salve.. chi può dirmi come installare debian su USB ?
<nannes> Devi solo resettare lxpanel alle impostazioni di default
<sergios> nannes lol
<sergios> nannes è proprio quello che vorrei fare... ripristinare il pannello di default
<nannes> sergios:  hai lubuntu?
<sergios> nannes si 13.10
<nannes> ok il comando è questo
<nannes> cp   /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel   ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<sergios> nannes tutta la stringa sul terminale?
<nannes> y
<sergios> lasciando anche  ~ (non ho mai capito cosa indichi... -.-?)
<nannes> sì. ~ significa "cartella home dell'utente corrente"
<sergios> grazie :D
<sergios> nannes fatto, adesso?
<nannes> sergios: verifica di aver fatto bene, altrimenti magari ti allarmi per nulla. Per farlo, usa questo comando:
<nannes> diff   /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel   ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<sergios> nannes date le stringhe in entrambe i casi non ho messaggio alcuno sul terminale!
<sergios> nannes (e il pannello è sempre quello) non è che devo tipo riavviare?
<nannes> sergios: perfetto, significa che hai fatto bene. Riavvia il sist grafico
<sergios> sempre coi comandi da tty1?
<sergios> ...nannes
<nannes> puoi anche riavviare il sistema direttamente.. così non ci metti 2 anni a tornare come hai fatto prima .
<nannes> :)
<sergios> LOL
<sergios> vuoi ridere.... nel pannello non ho il tasto per lo shot down!!!!  uso quello fisico!
<Onegin> ciao a tutti. Ieri con l'aiuto di uno di voi ero riuscito a far funzionare l'audio di skype installando il regolatore di volume di pulseradio e alzando il volume in riproduzione dei suoni di sistema, che era a zero. Dopo poco, però, skype ha cominciato a fare uno strano suono dalle casse, allora sono uscito, rientrato, e l'audio di nuovo non funzionava. Il volume dei suoni di sistema stavolta é al 100%. Qualche suggerimento? Gra
<Onegin> nel wiki c'é questo ma non l'ho provato. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<sergios> nannes mi dispiace deluderti ma il pannello è sempre lo stesso tristissimo che mi sono rimediato!
<nannes> sergios: prova con le maniere forti:
<nannes> rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/* && cp -r  /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/*  ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/
<sergios> nannes fatto!
<nannes> riavvia
<sergios> nannes RISOLTO, sei un genio!
<nannes> sergios: Sì lo sapevo già...
<nannes> LoL
<sergios> nannes lol!
<sergios> quindi pare sia un problema ricorrente!
<sergios> nannes cmq grazie!
<Frances> ciao
<Frances> una domanda ho appena scaricato ubuntu e lo devo installare su una scompartizione appena creata oltre a quello mi serve altro?
<Frances> grazie in anticipo
<ExPBoy> Installazione | Frances
<ExPBoy> !Installazione | Frances
<ubot-it> Frances: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Frances> grazie ancora
<cybernova> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest36332> salve non riesco ad aprire il file iso scaricato da internet
<Guest36332> mi potete aiutare?
<Guest36332> ho un mac
<akis24> Guest36332: nno devi aprirlo ma masterizzarlo o su dvd o usb se riguarda distro ubuntu
<Guest36332> non si potrebbe montarlo sulla scrivania senza masterizzarlo?
<akis24> Guest36332: se hai qualche programma che gestisce immagini iso e le monta si
<Guest36332> il mac non ha un programma che gestisce immagini già installato?
<akis24> Guest36332:  lo avra' di certo ma io non lo conosco  il mac ..
<Guest36332> quando provo ad aprirlo mi apre una finestra con scritto nessun sistema di documenti attivabile
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzom> aiuto... quando parte ubuntu, dopo un pò si spegne il pc. mi capitava pure con win e credevo che fosse un virus. ho installato ubuntu su altro disco (non ho formattato il disco di win). e con 2 SO ho provato a fare girare il pc. molto spesso si spegne dopo alcuni minuti. quando riparte mi da due tipi di errori. a volte parte normalmente, altre dice: "THE FILE HEADER CHECKSUM DOESNT MATCH THE COMPUTED CHECKSUM" altre volte ancra
<cristian_c> vincenzom, accade anche in live?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, hai controllato le temperature?
<vincenzom> ENABLE TO HANDLE KERNEL. NULL POINTER DEFERENCE AT 000000080. Poi una serie di codici (un video intero) e la dicitura finale KERNEL PANIC. NOT SYNCING: ATTENMPED TO KILL THE IDLE TASK!
<vincenzom> aspetta che finisco la descrizione.
<vincenzom> per favore
<vincenzom> ultimo rigo dice drm_kms_helper:  panic occurred, switghing back to text console
<vincenzom> cristian come controllo la temperatura?
<vincenzom> che intendi"in live"
<vincenzom> considera che ubuntu l ho montato ieri per la prima volta
<cristian_c> un kernel panic
<vincenzom> cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> da quel che leggo, non pare un problema di temperatura
<vincenzom> allora? può mai essere un virus?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, cos'hai fatto subito dopo aver installato il sistema, e successivamente?
<vincenzom> premetto che ho 3 dischi, su uno ho lasciato windows vista
<vincenzom> su altri due dopo averli formattati
<vincenzom> ho installato su uno ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64bit
<cristian_c> vincenzom, riguardo all'argomento virus, è meglio se leggi questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<vincenzom> ho un amd64x
<joyx> ciao a tutti entro in chat per la prima volta perchè ho un messaggio di errore che mi dice che non riesce ad installare gli aggiornamenti, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> joyx, posta l'errore
<joyx> ok
<vincenzom> non ho installato in ubuntu nessuna applicazione estranea al depositary
<joyx> posso postarlo qui incollando il messaggio?
<cristian_c> joyx, se è più lungo di tre righe, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ok, ma cos'hai fatto?
<joyx> ok
<vincenzom> cristian cosa mi consigli di fare?
<vincenzom> può essere che il virus lo inserito io nel meomento che da win ho creato la chiavetta usb di installazione?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, di rispondere alla mia precedente domanda in modo completo :D
<joyx> ecco il messaggio: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cristian_c> vincenzom, un altro consiglio: consulta il link che ho postato anche
<cristian_c> joyx, ok, medibuntu non esiste più
<cristian_c> joyx, disattivalo e rimuovilo
<vincenzom> scusa cosa mi hai chiesto? ho letto il foglio sui virus. quello che non riesco a capire è se per caso non ho creato io il problema nel momento in cui ho realizzato con l'iso scaricato, la chiavetta di installazione usando il software unet bootin con un sistema windows forse infettato?
<joyx> bene ora provo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vincenzom, cos'hai fatto subito dopo aver installato il sistema, e successivamente?
<joyx> dove lo trovo esattamente?
<vincenzom> ho instalalto la plug in flash per vedere youtube
<cristian_c> vincenzom, questa per le temperature: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<vincenzom> e non ho installato nessuna altra app esterna a depositary di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vincenzom, e comunque, leggi anche la pagina che ho linkato alcune righe fa
<vincenzom> quella del virus la conoscevo già a grandi capi, ma visto il problema che sto avendo ho iniziato a dubitare di quanto già sapevo.
<cristian_c> joyx, disattivalo da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> vincenzom, se l'avessi letta , non avresti parlato di virus
<vincenzom> considera il modo in cui ho installato ubuntu, passando per una usb creata con windows forse infetto. può essere un problema?
<BitMattua> Ciao a tutti per caso qualcuno sa come faccio ad attivare gli xtns su gimp 2.8?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, e ripeto la domanda: in live il problema si verifica?
<cristian_c> BitMattua, cosa sono gli xtns?
<vincenzom> che vuol dire in live??
<cristian_c> vincenzom, quando avvii il sistema senza che sia installato sull'hard disk
<vincenzom> ora per esempio sto lavorando, ma per avviare il pc ho dovuto fare 5 tentativi
<cristian_c> BitMattua, un'altra cosa: quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<BitMattua> bo ho visto una guida video di gimp che fa vedere come creare il nome stellato oppure una sfera e un tasto sopra agli strumenti c'è tipo file... xtns... aiuto pero nel mio gimp non appare
<vincenzom> ieri dopo alcuni minuti di funzionamento ubntu si spegneva e ripartiva da solo il reboot, a volte dando gli errori che ti ho scritto prima.
<BitMattua> uhm 13.04 credo
<cristian_c> BitMattua, ah, estensioni?
<nannes> BitMattua: controlla che la versione di gimp del tutorial corrisponda alla tua
<BitMattua> scusa sono un po niubbo con linux
<nannes> BitMattua: la video guida dov'è?
<BitMattua> posso postarti il sito?
<nannes> in privato sì
<nannes> fai doppio clic sul mio nome e mandamelo
<BitMattua> e come faccio a fare un messaggio privato?
<BitMattua> ok :)
<BitMattua> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413
<vincenzom> ho letto che i virus windows sono inefficaci, ma allora sto problema da cosa dipende? ho un problema sull herdware del mio pc?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> vabeh non fa niente BitMattua
<BitMattua> ops scusatemi!!
<BitMattua> :(
<cristian_c> vincenzom, da quel che mi hai postato leggo di un kernel panic
<joyx> il problema è che ubuntu software center mi crasha da quando ho questo messaggio di erore
<vincenzom> cosa vuol dire in parole povere?
<cristian_c> joyx, hai fatto?
<jighen> buon pomeriggio a tutti :D avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiutino.... come faccio ad aprire un file .accdb???
<joyx> e non riesco a disinstallare nulla
<cristian_c> vincenzom, senza vedee qualcosa non saprei quale possa essere la causa
<nannes> BitMattua: Le Estensioni sono xtns!
<cristian_c> vincenzom, comunque, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BitMattua> ma dove le trovo in gimp
<BitMattua> non trovo proprio il menu xtns
<cristian_c> joyx, hai aperto Software e aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> jighen, sembra una roba di microsoft access
<joyx> no
<cristian_c> jighen, hai provato con microsoft access?
<nannes> BitMattua:  http://registry.gimp.org/
<vincenzom> risponde : deb http://mirror.crazynetwork.it/ubuntu/archive/ precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<cristian_c> joyx, aprilo
<nannes> qui scarichi le estensioni ^
<joyx> come devo fare ad aprirlo...scusa l'ignoranza
<vincenzom> tre righi uguali stesso server
<cristian_c> vincenzom, e meno male che non avevi installato software esterni
<joyx> di solito uso ubuntu software center
<jighen> cristian_c si e di access
<cristian_c> jighen, beh, dovresti aprirlo con access e fare la conversione da esso
<vincenzom> in questa chat mi avevano indicato questo server perchè con il server di default non riusciva a scaricare java flash
<BitMattua> grazie provo un po a cercare come installlare sta roba!! grazie mille
<jighen> non c'è modo di aprirlo su linux?
<cristian_c> joyx, sei su unity, vero?
<jighen> cristian_c per non aver problemi con quale formato devo convertirlo una volta aperto con access?
<nannes> BitMattua: Su Ubuntu puoi anche installare 'apt://gimp-plugin-registry' per semplificarti le cose
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ah, capito, allora digita: sudo apt-get update
<joyx> scusami ma non lo so..cos'è?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<BitMattua> oh grande!! allora copio e incolla sul terminale giusto?!
<cristian_c> jighen, aspetta
<nannes> BitMattua: ma se vuoi ti svelo un segreto lol
<vincenzom> csaranno una cinquantina di righi
<nannes> il tuo gimp è inglese o italiano?
<vincenzom> ti devo copiare tutto?
<cristian_c> !unity | joyx
<ubot-it> joyx: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<BitMattua> italiano
<cristian_c> vincenzom, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> Ok.. il mio è in inglese quindi cerca di trovarti  le corrispondenze... ti dico dove andare
<jighen> cristian_c va bene... cmq grazie :D sempre gentilissimo
<joyx> ok ma dove posso vedere se sono su unity?
<nannes> BitMattua: File > Create > Logos   e trovi una bella lista
<nannes> in italiano sarà  File > Crea (o Nuovo) > Loghi
<BitMattua> su gimp?
<nannes> sì
<joyx> se è di default sarò su unity...credo
<nannes> BitMattua: sono le stesse di quel video tutorial :é
<cristian_c> jighen, pare ci siano due metodi per aprire quel tipo di file
<BitMattua> ah ma io file non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> jighen, non so quanto sia affidabile il risultato, eh
<jighen> cristian_c ovvero? ;D
<vincenzom> dopo il paste nella finestra
<nannes> BitMattua: ma suuuu per favore.. non raccontiamoci favole :D  fai uno screenshot please
<vincenzom> come lo invio?
<BitMattua> ho solo file in alto dove c'è nuovo .....apri.... apri come livelli...
<cristian_c> joyx, digita in un terminale: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> jighen, mdb tools, ad esempio
<BitMattua> e come te la mando :)
<BitMattua> grazie x la mega pazienza...
<jighen> cristian_c provo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, posta qui il link al paste
<nannes> BitMattua: http://imagebin.org   ma ricorda non m'interessa la finestra di per sè, ma voglio il menu FILE
<joyx> il terminale dice ubuntu
<cristian_c> jighen, vedi se è nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> joyx, allora è unity
<cristian_c> joyx, apri la dash e digiti il programma che devi cercare
<jighen> cristian_c si c'è lo installato ho rpovato ma nnt nn lo apre
<cristian_c> jighen, non so bene come funzioni, ma cos'hai fatto?
<BitMattua> oddio e come faccio a caricarla
<vincenzom> ho cliccato paste e ha cereato una schermata con tutto quanto avevo incollato, va bene così o ho sbagliato la progedura?
<jighen> cristian_c lo installato e gli ho detto di aprire il file e mi da unable to open file
<cristian_c> vincenzom, posta il link
<joyx> oh oh cosa sia la dash a parte la marca di detersivi?
<vincenzom> da dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> jighen, aspetta
<cristian_c> jighen, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<joyx> non mi insultate please sono cuoco
<nannes> BitMattua: Lo screenshot lo hai già fatto o no?  per caricarla basta che vai su quel sito http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<cristian_c> joyx, clic in alto a sinistra sul desktop
<vincenzom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509880/
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ok, ora lo apro
<vincenzom> intanto grazie per il tempo che mi stai dedicando
<BitMattua> forse ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ho letto
<cristian_c> vincenzom, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> vincenzom, e lsb_release -a
<vincenzom> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-33-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24 16:28:06 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vincenzom> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<cristian_c> ok
<nannes> BitMattua: svegliaaa il link ce lo dai, o lo vuoi tenere tutto per te ?! :D
<BitMattua> lo postata la foto si chiama bitmattia
<joyx> ho provato a cercare medibuntu nella dash ma non lo trova
<cristian_c> vincenzom, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> ops
<joyx> ma la dash è la home?
<cristian_c> joyx, no , devi cercare software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> joyx, no
<cristian_c> joyx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<joyx> ma in alto a sinistra dove...scusami davvero...
<cristian_c> joyx, dove c'è il simbolo di ubuntu
<BitMattua> http://imagebin.org/280194
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<joyx> si si appunto ero proprio li prima
<joyx> e scrivendo medibuntu nella barra di ricerca non lo trova
<cristian_c> joyx, hai digitato: software e aggiornamenti?
<vincenzom> ok leggo
<joyx> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> joyx, ma non leggi ciò che ti si scrive
<nannes> BitMattua: ops... te l'ho fatta postare qui, ma..... ti avevo detto "non m'interessa la finestra, voglio il menu FILE"... LOL meno male che te l'ho detto, se no chissà cosa facevi... uno screen dell'orologio?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, aspetta, non basta leggere la guida, devi fare una determinata cosa, che se vuoi ti spiego
<joyx> si ma ho capito male scusami
<vincenzom> dimmi
<nannes> BitMattua: non ti vergognare, tanto qui si conosce solo il nickname, non la persona.... cambi nick e via :P
<cristian_c> vincenzom, devi aggiungere un paramentro al boot
<joyx> ho scritto sofware e aggiornamenti e mi da 5 applicazioni tra le quali gestione pacchetti
<cristian_c> vincenzom, credo si tratti di un bug
<cristian_c> joyx, scegli quella giusta
<joyx> quale è quella giusta?
<cristian_c> joyx, quella che ho detto: software e aggiornamenti, software updates
<joyx> ma purtoppo non ce quella li
<vincenzom> cosa devo si. il messaggio diceva bug: unable to handle kernel null pointer reference at 000000080
<vincenzom> scusa togli il "cosa devo"
<joyx> ora ti elenco quelle che mi ha trovato
<BitMattua> ahahaha scusa vez aspe ci riprovo!
<vincenzom> F6 quando devo premerlo? mentre sta riavviando?
<joyx> ubuntu software center, disinstalla software di wine, apper, gestore pacchetti, installatore pacchetto gdebi
<joyx> ma software e aggiornamenti non c'è
<cristian_c> vincenzom, sì, infatti ho cercato quello sul web
<cristian_c> vincenzom, no, quello riguarda la lvie
<cristian_c> *live
<cristian_c> joyx, interessaten, cerca allora gestore aggiornamenti
<vincenzom> senti ho letto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting ma sono una serie di link, perchè dice che la pagina non esiste ancora.
<vincenzom> mentre http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio ho letto ma non ho capito cosa devo fare nello specifico
<joyx> ok
<cristian_c> la pagina non esiste, occorre aggiustare il bot
<cristian_c> aggiornare
<vincenzom> devo aggiornare io?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, fai una cosa, entra nel grub, e premi 'e'
<vincenzom> se si come?
<vincenzom> cosa è il grub?
<cristian_c> joyx, dimmi quando hai aperto il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !grub | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<joyx> si quello l'ho trovato
<joyx> ok
<cristian_c> vincenzom, è il bootloader di ubuntu (ma non solo)
<cristian_c> joyx, poi fai clic su Impostazioni
<joyx> mi da errore: impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto
<joyx> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ti spiego, la soluzione che ho letto dice: 'It appears that using "processor.nocst=1" and re-enabling HT in BIOS brings back HT and avoids the panic.'
<cristian_c> joyx, hai aperto software e aggiornamenti?
<vincenzom> come ci entro per digitare e ? nel linik che mi hai mandto non è chiaro- devo aprire quale quida tra quelle indicate?
<cristian_c> sorgenti software se hai la 12.04
<vincenzom> ok un attimo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, quando avvii il pc non compare il grub?
<joyx> no perche non lo si trova cercandolo nella dash
<cristian_c> joyx, hai detto di aver aperto gestore aggiornamenti, Lo hai fatto veramente?
<joyx> ho trovato solo gestore aggiornamenti ma quando si apre mi da il messaggio di errore che ti ho postato
<vincenzom> cosa è il grub?
<vincenzom> sorgenti sotware in che menu lo trovo?
<cristian_c> joyx, ma si apre o no?
<joyx> si che lo ho fatto
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ti ho spiegato e ho pure linkato una guida wiki
<cristian_c> vincenzom, mi riferivo a joyx, non a te
<cristian_c> joyx, e allora fai clic su Impostazioni come ti ho detto
<joyx> si si apre ma sia apre la finestra di errore sopra dicendomi quello che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> joyx, hai detto che comunque si apre, chiudi la finestra con il messaggio
<joyx> ok
<vincenzom> ho aperto il grub con editro di testo
<joyx> ecco, appena la chiudo si chiude anche il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> vincenzom, io proverei prima in quel modo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, senza andare a pacioccare i file
<vincenzom> in che modo scusa?
<cristian_c> è una misura di sicurezza
<vincenzom> scusa ma mi sono perso.
<vincenzom> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, avvia il pc e quando sei nel grub, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> joyx, ok
<vincenzom> ma cosa significa "quando sei nel grub"?
<joyx> ok?
<vincenzom> e dopo che ho premuto il tasto E cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> joyx, allora fai una cosa, apri un terminale e digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<joyx> va bene
<cristian_c> vincenzom, dopo che hai premuto il tasto, appare un'altra schermata, di quella mi serve una foto
<cristian_c> vincenzom, proviamo così, se funziona, paciocchi salvi pacioccando il file
<cristian_c> joyx, posta il contenuto su pastebin
<joyx> fatto e si è aperta una pagina che faccio ora?
<joyx> ok
<vincenzom> va bene, ma mi devi dire cosa significa avvia il pc e quando sei nel grub, premi 'e'. quando sei nel grub cosa vuol dire? riavvia il computer e apri di nuovo il file grub?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ho spiegato prima: t
<cristian_c> tu avvii il pc e appare la schermata del grub
<cristian_c> o non è così?
<vincenzom> ma cosa è la schermata del grub????????????
<cristian_c> vincenzom, non ti ho chiesto di aprire dei file
<vincenzom> me la descrivi un po?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, qualcosa del genere: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<vincenzom> non mi sembra proprio che appaia. considera che mi apapre quella che mi chiede se volgio usare windows o ubuntu (ho un altro disco con windows)
<cristian_c> vincenzom, allora postami questa schermata di cui parli
<joyx> ok ho fatto con pastebin
<cristian_c> joyx, posta il link
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510035/
<vincenzom> quella che mi dice se voglio widows o ubuntu? e come te la mando (dopo che l ho fotografata)?
<cristian_c> !image | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> # deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free # disabilitato durante l'avanzamento a lucid
<cristian_c> joyx, strano, perché è già commentata
<cristian_c> joyx, digita anche: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<joyx> cioè?
<joyx> ok
<BitMattua> http://imagebin.org/280206
<joyx> la lista è uscita ed è corta te la incollo qui?
<vincenzom> vuoi l immagin
<cristian_c> vincenzom, sì
<joyx> o vado di pastebin?
<vincenzom> diove mi da la scelta del sistema operativo win o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> joyx, meglio pastebin
<jester-> sera
<joyx> ok
<cristian_c> vincenzom, posta il link all'immagine
<nannes> (16:53:48) <nannes> in italiano sarà  File > Crea (o Nuovo) > Loghi
<nannes> (16:55:09) <BitMattua> ho solo file in alto dove c'è nuovo .....apri.... apri come livelli...
<nannes> <nannes> BitMattua: ma suuuu per favore.. non raccontiamoci favole
<vincenzom> aspetta devo ancora riavviare. ci rivediamo tra 3-4 minuti.
<nannes> BitMattua: ora che hai postato lo screen, riguarda il mio messaggio -.-'
<joyx> eccola  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510062/
<cristian_c> medibuntu.list
<cristian_c> ok hai medibuntu pure lì
<cristian_c> joyx, inoltre, hai anche repo partner di lucid aggiunto come ppa
<joyx> ok come procedo?
<cristian_c> joyx, digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<joyx> ok
<pam> sera qualche italiano che mi puo aiutare con un installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> joyx, noto che hai anche altri ppa di lucid
<joyx> ecco il responso  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510088/
<akis24> !installazione | pam:
<ubot-it> pam:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nannes> bitmattua: woo sei ancora vivo :O
<pam> allora ho gia installato ubunto ora quando riavvia mi apre una finestra con scritto gnu grub 1.99
<pam> non so cosa selezionare delle opzioni che ci sono
<jester-> pam: quindi?
<jester-> quale opzione
<pam> ubuntu con linux oppure con mlinux (modalita ripristino)
<jester-> pam: prima riga
<pam> oppure 2 memori test
<jester-> pam: secondo te?
<joyx> cristian _c cosa mi consigli di fare?
<pam> la prima riga esce schermo nero e non si avvia nulla
<vincenzom> critian, ecco, sono 5 mega perchè ho cercato di mettere una risoluzione elevata
<jester-> pam: vui fare il test della ram avviare in ripristino ciè senza grafica o avviare il sistema
<vincenzom> http://imagebin.org/280210
<pam> avviare il sistema
<cristian_c> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 12.04 "precise pangolin"
<cristian_c> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise free non-free #Medibuntu (source) - Ubuntu 12.04 "precise pangolin"
<jester-> pam: che versione usuntu?
<cristian_c> joyx, commenta queste righe
<joyx> scusami cosa devo fare?
<pam> a la 12.04 che ho letto era la versione stabile
<jester-> pam: scheda video?
<pam> non so
<joyx> come faccio a commentare queste righe?
<jester-> pam: 13.10 è stabile anche, 12.04 è lts
<akis24> joyx:  metti  a inizio riga  #
<vincenzom> se mi permetto,da ignorante, io credo che il problema dipende da windows, visto che prima di arrivare a ubuntu, passo dal boot di windows e con windows avevo problemi uguali. dovrei mettere il boot di ubuntu prima di quello di windows nella sequenza di boot
<pam> dici di provare a reinstallare la 13.10?
<jimmib> salve sono nuovo, chiedo come posso installare un stamp brother ho fatto vari tentativi ma inutilmente grazie
<cristian_c> joyx, inserisci il carattere # a inizio riga
<cristian_c> joyx, ciao <- riga commentata
<cristian_c> joyx, #ciao riga commentata
<jester-> pam: al boot, vai sulla prima riga, digiti e; vai sulla riga con quiet splash e appena dopo aggiungu nomodeset  quindi F10 per fare il boot
<cristian_c> joyx, ciao <- riga non commentata
<pam> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, stesso problema in live?
<samir_> ciao a tutti
<vincenzom> che inrtendi quando dici "nel live"?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, ho visto la foto
<samir_> solo a me unity con ubuntu 13.10 continua a crashare e bloccarsi?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, quella foto non è del grub sicuramente
<vincenzom> lo avevo capito
<vincenzom> per questo ti chiedevo se dovevo mandarti quella
<cristian_c> vincenzom, quella schermata non credo che debba comparire
<vincenzom> è l unica schermata che compare (ce ne sta una delal scheda madre
<vincenzom> prima ma è velocissima
<cristian_c> vincenzom, sicuro che tu non abbia attivato i repo proposed?
<joyx> ma dove la posto sta riga commentata?
<joyx> credetemi sto impazzendo
<vincenzom> ed è sempre stata quella anche prima che installavo ubuntu. cosa intendi per "attivare i repo proposed?
<pam> jester la scritta $vt_handoff dopo quiet splash la lascio o devo eliminarla?
<cristian_c> joyx, hai presente le due righe del file postate?
<joyx> si gli aggiungo cancelletto all'inizio e poi?
<cristian_c> !repository | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<joyx> la copio sul terminale?
<cristian_c> joyx, no
<joyx> allora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> joyx, le commenti nel modo in cui ho spiegato prima, aggiungi il carattere # a inizio riga
<vincenzom> una volta che mi leggo srte pagine cosa devo verificare? ho letto e ho imparato che i pacchetti si dividono in varie categorie, ma non ho capito cosa intendevi con la tua domanda "abbia attivato i repo proposed
<joyx> #deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 12.04 "precise pangolin"
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> tutte e due
<pam> jester ho provato ma nulla appare schermo nero e non carica
<joyx> #deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise free non-free #Medibuntu (source) - Ubuntu 12.04 "precise pangolin"
<joyx> così?
<akis24> esatto si
<joyx> e po?
<cristian_c> joyx, sì, poi salva
<joyx> salvo cosa e dove?
<cristian_c> joyx, salva il file, e chiudi l'editor di testo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, vuol dire che ti ho chiesto se hai attivato anche quei repository
<vincenzom> non so come si attiva un repositary. e non so cosa sono i repositary proposed (ho letto  solo sui i main, restricted universe e multiverse)
<cristian_c> vincenzom, appunto, e i proposed sono un'ulteriore categoria che non andrebbe mai attivata
<joyx> dove lo salvo?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, controlla , almeno
<joyx> in che cartella?
<vincenzom> scusa cris, so che ti faccio domande da idiota, ma come controllo se sono attivati?
<cristian_c> joyx, hai fatto clic sul pulsante Salva nell'editor di testo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<joyx> si, per quello ti chiedo dove salvare
<vincenzom> da ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> joyx, se hai salvato, chiudi l'editor di testo
<cristian_c> vincenzom, io di solito lo apro in altro modo
<vincenzom> non riesco a trovarlo, ma su ubu soft center sotto vedo un riquadro consigli e il tasto "abilita consigli"
<vincenzom> in grigio
<vincenzom> con scritto "per creare i consigli ubu soft cent invierà canonical, saltuariamanete un elenco dei progr installati
<cristian_c> vincenzom, dunque, apri la dash
<joyx> per favore dimmi dove salvare
<joyx> o va bene ovunque?
<vincenzom> ok applicazioni recenti?
<akis24> joyx: clicca su salva  sara' salvato da dove è stato aperto
<cristian_c> vincenzom, nella dash, digita: Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> se non l'hai ancora aperto
<cristian_c> joyx, hai fatto o no?
<joyx> mi chiede di selezionare una cartella dall'elenco per salvare
<vincenzom> in quale sezione? applicazioni, home?
<cristian_c> joyx, posta schermata, a questo punto
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si capisce cosa stai facendo
<vincenzom> aggiornamenti apper, sorgenti software e due diversi gestori pacchetti (smart e synaptic)
<cristian_c> vincenzom, sorgenti software
<vincenzom> devo aprire?
<cristian_c> eh
<vincenzom> e ora?
<joyx> come fare a postare schermata?
<akis24> joyx: su imagebin
<vincenzom> non mi risulta installato
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> vincenzom, che cosa?
<vincenzom> mi chiede instalal (software-properties-kde)
<cristian_c> vincenzom, cioè tu hai kde?
<vincenzom> dopo che ho cliccato sull' icona di sorgenti software , ha aperto la scheramta di ubuntu center software con Sorgenti software (software-properties-kde).
<vincenzom> non so se ho kde. (non so cosa intendi)
<cristian_c> vincenzom, digita in un terminale: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<vincenzom> ubuntu -2d
<joyx> http://imagebin.org/280212
<cristian_c> vincenzom, hai unity ma il gestore di kde, è un casino
<joyx> così?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, non capisco come sia possibile ciò e neanche voglio saperlo
<cristian_c> joyx, scusa, e come hai fatto ad aprire quella finestra?
<akis24> joyx: non ci siamo
<joyx> si è aperta quando gli hodetto di salvare
<jester-> e si che è come in winz pari pari
<joyx> e così fa ogni volta che glielo chiedo
<akis24> joyx:  chiudi tutto senza salvare nulla...  si riparte e segui bene i passaggi
<akis24> joyx:  pronto ?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vincenzom
<ubot-it> vincenzom: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<joyx> ok
<joyx> ci sono
<akis24> joyx: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<akis24> joyx: si è aperto il file giusto ?
<joyx> si
<joyx> provo a salvare?
<akis24> joyx: fermoooooooooo e asp
<joyx> immobil
<vincenzom> senti una ultima domanda. se io uso wine per degli eseguibili .exe "sicuri" non corro rischi vero? e se quegli eseguibili non fossero sicuri?
<akis24> joyx:  metti # a inizio delle due righe
<joyx> qua nella chat o nell'editor?
<vincenzom> una altra domanda: esiste un programma che sostituisce autocad della autodesk per ubuntu?
<akis24> joyx:  nel file aperto .. editor
<joyx> ok
<akis24> joyx:  clicca su salva e chiudi il file
<pam> aiutooo sono in live da usb versione 13.10 stavo tentando di installare la versione e mi appare sullo schermo un errore e continuo a cliccare per chiudere la finestra e ricominciare ma non  mi fa chiudere la finestra dell'errore qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> vincenzom, se usi gli .exe in wine al massimo il danno resta in wine
<jester-> pam: riavvia er pc
<jester-> pam: che pca hai
<pam> asd drastico .. un portatile samsung  dove installo ubuntu
<jester-> pam: se è sclerato riavvia
<joyx> ok, fatto
<akis24> bene joyx
<akis24>  joyx  dal terminale dai  sudo apt-get update
<akis24> joyx: sai cosa è il terminale giusto ?
<akis24> joyx:  vediamo di cavarcela prima di cena ...
<joyx> ok
<akis24> joyx: e al solito su pastebin il risultato
<joyx> guarda se vuoi in cambio posso darti lezioni di cucina
<joyx> visto che siamo in tema
<joyx> ognuno ha le sue competenze
<akis24> ok facciamo scambio ma preferirei il cibo joyx
<joyx> così è troppo facile
<joyx> anche io prefererirei che venissi tu qui a mettere tutto a posto :)
<akis24> ah no io avrei da fare forse cristian_c  è libero stasera
<akis24> joyx: il terminale  che dice ?
<pam> jester :-) riavviato sono in live versione 13.10 ho creato 2 partizioni sul disco come da guida 1 con linux-swap e l'altra con ext4 fin qua sembro da manuale
<vincenzom> al massimo il danno resta in wine---> quindi nel caso disinstallo wine e tutto torna a posto?
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510361/
<krabador> vincenzom, male che va, l'exe in questione non funziona
<joyx> è grave quel che dice?
<akis24> joyx:  leggo vediamo ..
<pam> come faccio una foto della schermata?
<krabador> pam, con il tasto stamp
<pam> kk ora mi connetto col portatile cosi vi faccio vedere le scermate e mi aiutate :-) se volete :-)
<pamy> eccomi ;-)
<krabador> pamy, una volta partizionato, se gli hai detto all'inizio di scaricare gli aggiornamenti e di installare software di terze parti, non serve niente
<pam> si ma prima mi si e' bloccato tutto
<akis24> joyx: sempre dal terminale sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<joyx> ok, finisce con rimosso
<akis24> joyx:  ora sudo apt-get update
<pamy> quale e' il sito per postare le foto?
<akis24> joyx: e come sempre pastebin
<akis24> !image | pamy
<ubot-it> pamy: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pamy> thx kk
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280215       ora cosa scelgo per installare
<cristian_c> pam, che cosa devi fare, esattamente?
<cristian_c> in dual boot?
<pamy> voglio installare ubuntu 13.10 e basta
<krabador>  se la schermata è giusta, non si puo' fare il dual boot
<pamy> niente win
<krabador> pamy, se hai fatto il partizionamento manuale, e vuoi installarlo li, devi fare "altro"
<krabador> indicargli le partizioni
<pamy> ok come o fatto prima
<pamy> vado
<krabador> se non hai fatto nulla e vuoi solo ubuntu, puoi anche scegliere la prima opzione
<akis24> joyx:  ohhh ohhhhhh come andiamo ?
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510432/
<akis24> bene joyx  vediamo
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280216 questo come dice la guida ok?
<akis24> joyx: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  fai uno screen   e usa image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vincenzom> GRAZIE per l'aiuto, spero di risolvere.
<akis24> lo speriamo anche noi
<krabador> vincenzom, ma se vuoi caricare autocad, non ci sperare troppo
<joyx> http://imagebin.org/280217
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280218 ragazzi ecco lo stesso errore di prima e ora che faccio?
<pamy> cristian krabador jester :-)
<krabador> pamy, devi impostare il punto di mount della /dev/sda2 come   /
<joyx> akis24 hai visto la schermata?
<cristian_c> joyx,  sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<cristian_c> joyx, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<pamy> si krabador se vedi la shermata prima lo metto poi nel cominciare appare l'errore
<akis24> si si joyx  :(
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510487/
<krabador> pamy, nella schermata con l'errore è palese che niente sia impostato come   /
<krabador> prendi in giro?
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280218
<pamy> no tesoro guarda
<akis24> joyx: il segno # andava messo a inizio riga ossia prima di " deb "
<joyx> ok
<cristian_c> joyx, devi digitarlo nel terminale quel comando
<krabador> pamy, no tesoro, non è impostata
<cristian_c> joyx, digitalo e posta il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> joyx:  segui i comandi di cristian_c  con attenzione ..
<krabador> pamy, devi selezionarla, cliccare su change
<krabador> ed impostare il punto di mount come  /
<joyx> ho digitato il terminale nel comando e quello postato è il risultato cristian c
<pamy> ma io qua ho dato l'ok http://imagebin.org/280218
<joyx> akis24 ti riferisci all'editor di testo?
<krabador> pamy, stai mandando sempre la stessa immagine
<krabador> in cui
<krabador> non
<krabador> è
<krabador> impostata
<krabador> ok?
<pamy> riprovo tutto dai :-) ok
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<krabador> pamy, non devi riprovare tutto
<krabador> pamy, chiudi l'errore
<pamy> il problema e' anche che la finestra dell'errore non si chiude :-)
<akis24> joyx: allora dal terminale dai  sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Drizamanuber> chi partecipa questa sera a #contribuiamo?
<krabador> pamy, selezioni /dev/sda2
<akis24> come detto prima  joyx
<cristian_c> joyx, tu hai postato il comando non il risultato de comando
<krabador> pamy, devi dare ok
<joyx> cristian c è che il comando non da alcun risultato
<pamy> ok ma non si chiude la finestra
<cristian_c> joyx, bene
<krabador> pamy, con la x?
<cristian_c> joyx, digita: sudo apt-get update
<pamy> cioe' si chiude e in un millesimo di secondo si riapre
<pamy> nulla
<krabador> pamy, insisti
<pamy> k
<joyx> cristian_c e akis24 il terminale non reagisce
<nannes> Drizamanuber: Cos'è :D
<pamy> nulla avro cliccato 40 volte riavvio :-)  ?
<krabador> pamy, riavvia
<cristian_c> joyx, definisci 'non reagisce'
<pamy> lol sei proprio un tesoro :-)
<akis24> joyx: allora a ogni comando senza ridirtelo usa pastebin ogni volta  ok ?
<akis24> joyx: vediamo il terminale e il comando
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510524/
<Drizamanuber> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contribuiamo
<cristian_c> joyx, se digiti: sudo apt-get update, ora , che succede?
<joyx> http://imagebin.org/280221
<joyx> cristian_c niente
<joyx> va a capo
<cristian_c> joyx, ma avevi chiuso l'editor di testo?
<akis24> joyx: ridai il comando dal terminale
<akis24> dal terminale joyx  ...
<nannes> !chat | Drizamanuber, LOOOOL c'è anche il gruppo   #Women-it   XD   Quando sono cesse? :p
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber, LOOOOL c'è anche il gruppo   #Women-it   XD   Quando sono cesse? :p: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> anzi ridalli entrambi joyx
<nannes> *quanto
<joyx> prima questo sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<akis24> joyx: seguimi apri il terminale ok ?
<joyx> è aperto. lo chiudo'
<cristian_c> joyx, ovvio
<joyx> ?
<cristian_c> chiudilo
<akis24> joyx:   sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<cristian_c> joyx, e poi digita il comando di akis
<joyx> ok
<joyx> fatto
<joyx> e non fa niente
<akis24> joyx:  sudo apt-get update  dal terminale ..
<joyx> mi chiede psw e va a capo
<joyx> procedo col secondo?
<akis24> mettila la pass se ti viene chiesta ovvio anche se non la vedi scritta .....
<pam> krabador :-) ho fatto partire l'istallazione con la prima opzione come dicevi prima, per ora sta istallando :-) http://imagebin.org/280215
<joyx> quello è ovvio
<cristian_c> joyx, se non hai ricevuto errori: sudo apt-get update
<pam> intanto vado a cena
<krabador> pam, perfetto
<joyx> ok, ora ha reagito
<cristian_c> joyx, e posta su pastebin
<akis24> joyx: entrambi i comandi vanno dati da terminale ecco
<joyx> vi posto il risultato
<pam> :-)
<joyx> li ho sempre dati da terminale
<joyx> ora reagisce e prima no
<jester-> ciumbia
<akis24> misteri ubuntuniani .. :)
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510565/
<joyx> questo il risultato
<cristian_c> joyx, hai risolto il problema con medibuntu, ma l'aggiornamento segnala anche altri casini
<cristian_c> con i repo
<joyx> ah ecco
<cristian_c> joyx, ti conviene ripristinare il sistema
<jester-> akis24: il solito ubuntu .it a bottane
<joyx> siam fortunati qui
<cristian_c> !ripristino | joyx
<ubot-it> joyx: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> joyx, devi cambiare server
<cristian_c> joyx, digita:  sudo software-properties-gtk
<joyx> <cristian_c, in che senso devo cambiare server
<cristian_c> joyx, hai aperto?
<akis24> joyx: segui i comandi .. dopo ti si dice  e fai attenzione
<jester-> <cristian_c> joyx, digita:  sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> madu
<jester-> viene da piangere
<cristian_c> joyx, una volta aperto, fai clic su 'Scaricare da'
<joyx> scaricare da è presente, ma non è cliccabile
<joyx> posso cambiare opzione dal menù a tendina
<cristian_c> joyx, dov'è scritto Server in italia
<jester-> joyx: a destra. sul box
<jester-> madonna
<cristian_c> si apre un menù a tendina
<joyx> cristian_c  il menù a tendina mi chiede di scegliere tra server in italia e server principale
<jester-> joyx: latro
<Mauretto98> Ho bisogno di aiuto ,ubuntu non mi monta piu le periferiche usb!
<jester-> altro
<cristian_c> joyx, Altro
<jester-> Mauretto98: dopo aver fatto?
<cristian_c> Mauretto98, ricevi messaggi di errore?
<Mauretto98> si adesso vi dico
<jester-> le usb o la usb
<Mauretto98> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdc1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/usb-USB_2.0_SD_MMC_Reader_812320080329-0:0-part1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<joyx> altro cosa scusate?
<Mauretto98> usb del tipo, sd mmc,chiavette
<cristian_c> joyx, nella nuova finestra , in italia, scegli mirror.crazynetwork.it
<cristian_c> joyx, nel box c'è Altro
<akis24> joyx: menu a tendina guarda ... quando si apre
<jester-> joyx: clicca la +italia
<jester-> quando esci con la tipa chissà se chami cristian_c per farti vedere come funza
<jester-> chiami
<joyx> ma sei qui per aiutare o per giudicare
<joyx> e chi ti dice che sia un uomo?
<joyx> non mi sembra un atteggiamento incoraggiante
<jester-> joyx: s non trolli c'è da preoccuparsi
<jester-> ti rendi conto?
<Mauretto98> prima me le montava ma dopo ho inserito una sdhc e l ho formattata male e ha cominciato a darmi quel messaggio di errore per tutte le periferiche usb
<jester-> Mauretto98: non monta una specifica usb o tutte le usb
<cristian_c> joyx, per favore, fai clic su Altro sotto Server in italia
<Mauretto98> per ora ho provato con chiavette e schede sd ma mi da sempre lo stesso mesaggio di errore
<jester-> Mauretto98: cosa dive?
<jester-> dice*
<Mauretto98> l errore?
<cristian_c> joyx, di quando hai fatto
<jester-> eh
<Mauretto98> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdc1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/usb-USB_2.0_SD_MMC_Reader_812320080329-0:0-part1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<joyx> cristian_c non capisco che devo fare, ti posto la schermata che mi si apre
<jester-> mi sta venendo il cimurro
<Mauretto98> eccolo qui sopra
<joyx> http://imagebin.org/280226
<cristian_c> joyx, fai clic su Server in italia
<joyx> fatto
<cristian_c> joyx, si apre un box e scegli Altro
<jester-> Mauretto98: secondo il messggo c'è il filesystem sminchiato
<Magro85> Salve vorrei sapere che versione è possibile istallare su compaq presario 700 256mb ram
<jester-> messaggio*
<jester-> Magro85: lubuntu
<jester-> i386
<Magro85> grazie
<joyx> cristian_c grazie, ok, fatto
<vice95> salve ho un problema con una pendrive
<cristian_c> joyx, ora nella nuova finestra scegli  in italia, scegli mirror.crazynetwork.it
<Mauretto98> lo credo anche io ma su tutte le usb??? mmh...piuttosto improbabile contando che prima me le montava
<joyx> e clicco scegli server. giusto?
<jester-> Mauretto98: ne hai una da formattare con gparted?
<akis24> joyx:  giusto
<joyx> fatto
<Mauretto98> si ma non riesco a formattarle poiche non le monta
<akis24> joyx: sull'elenco appare italia
<cristian_c> joyx, sì
<cristian_c> joyx, hai fatto tutto?
<joyx> credo di si
<Mauretto98> riesco a formattarla! sto facendo in fat32
<Mauretto98> dopo ti dico!
<krabador> vice95, chiedi
<akis24> altro screen joyx  cosi siamo certi ?
<cristian_c> joyx, posta schermata
<Mauretto98> ancora lo stesso errore......
<joyx> ok
<jester-> Mauretto98: monti a mano?
<vice95> krabador, ho una pendrive, o meglio un mp3 che uso da pendrive che non viene rilevata più nè da linux , nè da win
<Mauretto98> no ,inserisco la chiavetta e basta
<jester-> Mauretto98: la usb è /dev/sd??
<joyx> http://imagebin.org/280229
<jester-> guarda in gparted che dev è
<akis24> joyx: bene chiudi tutto ora
<Mauretto98> no la usb è dev/sdc1
<joyx> ok, cliccato su chiudi
<akis24> joyx: da terminale ancora sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<akis24> e pastebin joyx
<cristian_c> joyx, prima chiudi sorgenti software
<joyx> e devo chiudere e riaprire anche terminale o continuo da prima?
<akis24> si si cristian_c  chiuso tutto
<akis24> joyx: da terminale ancora sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> ok
<Mauretto98> fatto
<Mauretto98> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdc1 è montato su /mnt mount non riuscito
<akis24> joyx: poi pastebin al solito
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<joyx> si si, scarica copio e incollo :)
<akis24> ok
<Mauretto98> fatto
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Mauretto98> jester: errore di prima
<joyx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510691/
<jester-> Mauretto98: possiamo formattarla?
<Mauretto98> certo
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<akis24> joyx:  sei a posto :)
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<joyx> uau
<joyx> grazie davvero molto
<akis24> joyx: offrici la cena e siamo pari  siamo solo na decina ;)
<joyx> no, siamo pari se vi dico come prepararvi la cena
<akis24> sogna...
<joyx> posso insegnarvi a fare il panettone se volete :)
<Mauretto98> jester: mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system
<jester-> Mauretto98:  che cazzo
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> Mauretto98: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/sdc1
<Mauretto98> jester: non mi da risultato
<jester-> non fa nada?
<jester-> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/sdc1
<Mauretto98> nada de nada
<Mauretto98> la tolgo ,la rimetto e sempre il solito cazzo di errore
<jester-> Mauretto98: secondo me è la usb ciucca
<jester-> Mauretto98: collegata direttaemnte alla usb?
<Mauretto98> si
<joyx> grazie siete stati davvero molto pazienti...vi auguro giorni di abbondante felicità!!
<Mauretto98> provo con qualche altra usb ,aspetta
<jester-> Mauretto98: provato a cambiare porta?
<jester-> provata in uindos?
<Mauretto98> è la prima cosa che ho provato a fare :)
<Mauretto98> non ho winzozz
<jester-> male, altro pc con winz?
<Mauretto98> no
<krabador> vice95, inseriscila in win
<vice95> non funziona
<Mauretto98> jester:
<Mauretto98> il telefono me lo legge senza problemi
<vice95> krabador, win non la rileva proprio
<krabador> vice95, inseriscila in linux, e manda "sudo fdisl -l
<krabador> senza "
<vice95> mentre linux  vede il /dev/sdb ma non il /dev/sdb1
<Mauretto98> jester:
<Mauretto98> ora mi legge anche la chiavetta di prima...
<Mauretto98> WTF?!
<jester-> Mauretto98: se attacchi il cellofono lo monta?
<Mauretto98> forse ubuntu memorizza le impostazioni di montaggio di un dispositivo e le usa anche per gli altri...
<Mauretto98> si!
<jester-> non penso
<jester-> secondo me è la key ciucca
<jester-> vedrai che fra un po ricomincia
<Mauretto98> forse aveva memorizzato le impostazioni di montaggio della sdhc fallata e quindi non mi montava anche le altre..
<Mauretto98> boh
<jester-> non esiste
<Mauretto98> OK :) grazie di tutto !buona serata!
<jester-> cià
<vice95> krabador, non  trova niente
<krabador> vice95, cosa riporta il comando?
<pam> rieccomi :-)
<vice95> solo le partizioni del sda
<krabador> vice95, non c'è nulla da fare.
<vice95> krabador, già altre volte ho avuto problemi simili ma ho risolto (era danneggiato il superblock) ma questa volta niente
<krabador> vice95, prova a caricare gparted, con la pendrive inserita
<vice95> gparted non la trova e nemmeno testdisk
<jester-> vice95: e 7 rassegnati, lè morta
<krabador> vice95, condiviso.
<krabador> *condivido.
<jester-> fagli un bel funerale pigliane una nuova
<vice95> lo penso anch'io dato che da lettore è morto già da anni
<pam> krabador ho installato la 13.10 ora ho il portatile spento tolgo la chiavetta usb e accendo.... devo lasciar partire tutto da solo o meglio se riporto il boot su hdd e non su usb? :-)
<krabador> pam, devi ovviamente impostare adesso il boot su hd
<pam> a ok
<vice95> krabador, jester-  comunque ieri ho riparato un'altra usb con una goccia di stagno e un dd if=/dev/zero
<krabador> dd lo puoi mandare soltanto se la periferica viene vista
<jester-> eh
<pam> Partitoooooooooooooooooo krabador tesoro ti devo una bevuta :-)
<krabador> cin cin :D
<pam> smack
<pam> ora speriamo resti stabile  lol
<jester-> se non usi ppa e palle varie rimane per anni
<jester-> se spippoli dura minga
<pam> ppa ? spippoli ? lol dove la trovo la spiegazione asd
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> consulta tutta la documentazione ufficiale, se hai problemi o vuoi fare cose
<krabador> non seguire guide non ufficial
<krabador> !wiki | pam
<ubot-it> pam: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> pam, http://askubuntu.com/
<pam> be mica son matta ora che ho trovato questo canale e voi :-) a chi chiedero secondo te kabador :-)
<krabador> pam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<pam> :-)
<vice95> krabador, quello era un'altro caso aveva la fat table corrotta
<jester-> http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/S/spippolare.aspx?query=spippolare
<pam> lol jester
<pam> faccio gli aggiornamenti softwere ? me li chiede ora
<krabador> pam, si
<pam> ma voi ci lavorate proprio su ubuntu o e' per passione?
<krabador> lavoro passione, un po' tutto insieme
<pam> bene bravo complimenti.. adesso chiudo che vado dai miei cuccioli ciao
<pam> o dimenticavo uno smack a tutti per il supporto :-)
<krabador> pam, dopo gli aggiornamenti, apri il terminale
<pam> a perche?
<krabador> e manda sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> ti installerà tutta una serie di componenti
<pam> a ok allora aspetto ad uscire lol
<pam> aprire terminale ctrl+alt+t giusto?
<krabador> si, anche
<pam> l'altro modo?
<krabador> dalla dash
<pam> emm cose' la dash? :-)
<krabador> quello che appare quando clicchi sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<pam> a
<pam> krabador dopo aver dato l'invio alla stringa che mi hai dato mi chiede la passw... pero non funzionano i tasti dei numeri
<krabador> il tastierino numerico?
<pam> no proprio i numerini in alto alla tastiera
<krabador> nel terminale non viene visualizzato niente della password
<krabador> quando si inserisce
<pam> a sembra bloccato pero
<pam> nulla riprovo
<krabador> inserisci la password che ti ha fatto inserire in installazione
<pam> ok partito ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pam> nulla ti posto la foto?
<krabador> pam manda prima software-properties-gtk da terminale
<pam> k
<pam> aperta una finestra
<krabador> vedi se sono abilitati i repositories "multiverse"
<krabador> hai installato ubuntu 13.10?
<pam> si 13.10
<pam> ho la versione in italiano come sono scritti i repositori in italiano :-)
<pam> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<krabador> manda un'immagine della finestra che ti appare
<pam> si si le sto scattando :-)
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280234    http://imagebin.org/280235  http://imagebin.org/280236  http://imagebin.org/280237  http://imagebin.org/280238
<pamy> :-) che brava
<pam> krabador ti ho fatto fondere ? :-)
<gabry> ciao a tutti, di nuovo io. qualcuno saprebbe come condividere una connessione via ethernet dove il pc connesso ad internet (via wifi) ha WICD e il guest a network manager?
<gabry> non trovo nulla in rete
<krabador> !image | pam
<ubot-it> pam: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gabry> e dare gli IP a mano non è servito
<pam> sono sopra krabador le ho postate con pamy :-)
<krabador> pam, non hai mandato nullq
<pamy> lol krabador e' scappato asd
<pamy> asd tornato krabador :-9
<pamy> http://imagebin.org/280234    http://imagebin.org/280235  http://imagebin.org/280236  http://imagebin.org/280237  http://imagebin.org/280238
<pamy> ecco le immagini se non scappi
<krabador> pamy, manda adesso sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted
<krabador> !pastebin | pam
<ubot-it> pam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pamy> k
<krabador> pam, hai mandato sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted   ?
<pamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511071/
<pamy> eccolo
<pamy> visto krabador?
<krabador> viste
<krabador> !pastebin | pam
<ubot-it> pam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> non mi leggi?
<pamy> cosa pastebin cosa ancora lol
<pamy> kraba tesoroooo pamy pam siamo io
<krabador> pam, hai mandato sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted   ?
<pamy> si
<pamy> te lo appena postato
<pamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511071/
<krabador> si
<krabador> visto
<krabador> è tutto a posto
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> ce li hai i pacchetti
<pamy> :-9 non preoccuparti ti capisco... dopo giornate a fare ste cose sarai stanchissimo
<krabador> non puo' non installarteli
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pamy> mando entrambe?
<pamy> funza :-) sta caricando
<krabador> pamy, perfetto
<marcella> ciao
<akis24> sera
<krabador> fatto questo, hai il sistema predisposto all'uso comune
<pam> sei un grande :-)
<pam> ma fatto accettare un eula ora continua a caricare
<pam> ok finito chiudo il terminale?
<marcella> scusate.. ho appena scoperto questo sistema operativo e volevo istallarlo su un notebook che ha il windows vista..
<marcella> potete darmi indicazioni su come istallarlo?
<akis24> !installazione | marcella
<ubot-it> marcella: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pam> notte a tutti
<krabador> ciao pam
<marcella> vorrei scaricare il sistema operativo tramite bit torrent mi da la versione desktop/dvd e server quale scarico?
<nannes> marcella: scarica la desktop
<marcella> ok grazie
<Grandemago> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<mibofra> !qualcuno | Grandemago
<ubot-it> Grandemago: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Grandemago> il bot giustamente mi ha detto di essere specifico scusate xD comunque: ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi da windows7 e adesso su windows non mi funzionano più tastiera, mouse, pennetta wi-fi e tutto ciò che funziona tramite USB (non legge neanche pendrive), mentre su ubuntu tutto va alla perfezione
<Grandemago> ho provato ad entrare in modalità provvisoria ma niente, e stessa cosa dall'opzione "repair your system" di windows
<nannes> Grandemago: aazzzzz
<nannes> è un segno del destino
<nannes> vuol dire che devi cancellare windows!
<nannes> Comunque ubuntu funziona al 100%, qunidi non è questione che devi portare qui
<Grandemago> ho pensato di chiedere qui perchè il problema si è presentato proprio in seguito all'installazione di ubuntu
<nannes> Sì ma è un problema di windows.
<marcella> ho scaricato da bit torrent ubuntu 12.10 di 30kb adesso devo masterizzarlo?
<nannes> come scusa? Hai appena detto 30kb ?! o.O
<Grandemago> nannes: e dove dovrei chiedere?
<nannes> Senti marcella, l'indicazione per il download te l'ho data 1 minuto fa in chat, è impossibile che il download di un'intera immagine ISO sia già terminato in un così piccolo lasso di tempo
<nannes> Grandemago: /join #windows  (però è in inglese)
<Grandemago> mah, lo mastico abbastanza l'inglese, proverò lì grazie
<marcella> scusa nannes ma non sono bravissima.. grazie per la pazienza
<akis24> marcella: scarica da qui e spunta " torrent " se vuoi scaricare in quel modo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<silfar> ciao cari amici sconosciuti ma legati da un fine comune
<silfar> vorrei chiedere aiuto su Saucy Salamander
<silfar> mi succede che sovente la tastiera non risponde, quasi come se passasse a quella inglese, allora io la passo in inglese e poi in italiano e così torna a posto.
<nannes> Ciao silfar! Potresti specificare meglio il "sovente"?  Perché solitamente nel mondo dei computer nulla accade per caso, dunque se hai notato una possibile causa o un evento ricorrente che succede prima del difetto, o ancora un'azione tua, beh sarebbe utile per la risoluzione.
<vincenzom> qualcuno sa dove trovo wine 1.5? nel ubuntu soft cente trovo solo wine 1.4 ma ho letto che non va bene in in effetti non me lo riesce a installare (ho ubu 12.04.3)
<nannes> vincenzom: Il comando (da terminale) è questo ----> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<nannes> !ppa | Però ricorda vincenzom, che può esser pericoloso in alcuni casi usare i PPA. In questo caso il rischio è bassissimo e infatti te lo consiglio, ma è meglio informare :P
<ubot-it> Però ricorda vincenzom, che può esser pericoloso in alcuni casi usare i PPA. In questo caso il rischio è bassissimo e infatti te lo consiglio, ma è meglio informare :P: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON suppo
<silfar> Grazie Nannes! Non ho ancora capito cosa scatena il problema, inoltre tutto ad un tratto il tastierino numerico non risponde più. Poi ritorna normale con i passaggi che ho detto.
<silfar> Nannes, vorrei sapere se questo problema è uscito anche per altri.
<nannes> silfar: No, è una roba strana... hai ubuntu classica o una derivata ?
<silfar> Ubuntu classica 13.10
<nannes> silfar: prova con questo, da terminale ---> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<silfar> potrebbe essere che senza sapere dò un comando da tastiera?
<nannes> E segui la procedura
<silfar> Ok Nannes, poi ti mando un messaggio diretto, in modo che lo vedi, ok?
<nannes> !nick | silfar, scrivilo qui, basta citare il mio nick e lo vedo
<ubot-it> silfar, scrivilo qui, basta citare il mio nick e lo vedo: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<silfar> nannes: grazie dei preziosi consigli. A dopo
<silfar> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<silfar> OK a dopo
<Micky> Buona sera a tutti
<Micky> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04.03
<Micky> ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu sul mio notebook
<krabador> Micky, che succede?
<Micky> installazione pulita solo con ubuntu
<Micky> ma all'avvio
<Micky> mi compare una schermata impazzita
<Micky> con 3[3[3[3[3[3[
<Micky> a ripetizione infinita
<Micky> premendo o la sbarra spaziotrice o invio
<Micky> si ferma qst schermata e inizia a partire il caricamento del sistema opeativo
<krabador> Micky, hai grub all'avvio?
<Micky> sono un utilizzatore notevello..
<Micky> credo di si
<vincenzom> grazie nannes, leggo solo ora. provo subito
<krabador> Micky, di che notebook parliamo?
<Micky> asus x73b
<Micky> amd dual coreE450
<krabador> Micky, caratteristiche
<Micky> scheda video hd 7470
<Micky> in6 mesi sempre tt perfetto
<Micky> prima di avere questi problemi ho usato fino alla versione 13.10
<Micky> ma all'improvviso mi ha smesso di funzionare
<Micky> sia il touchpad
<Micky> e poi qst problema all'avvio
<Micky> e alcuni pacchetti
<Micky> risultavano danneggiati
<Micky> x qst motivo ho installato la 12.04.03
<Micky> xchè pensavo fosse più affidabile
<Micky> consigliper favore?
<krabador> cerca di usare l'ultima versione
<krabador> la 1310
<krabador> il processore è supportato meglio
<Micky> ok... ma anche con la 13.10
<Micky> stesso problema all'avvio
<Micky> sempre qst schermata 333333
<Micky> 3[3[3[3[3[3[3[3[3[
<Micky> infinita
<krabador> Micky, fa una foto
<krabador> !image | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Micky> e poi honotato che alla chiusura..la scritta ubuntu nn è più centrale ..
<Micky> ma dislocata nello schermo
<Micky> pongo solo una domanda... purtroppo all'avvio nn posso fare screen shot
<Micky> come posso caricare un immagine di qlla schermata??
<krabador> !image | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Micky> ok ho capito..grazie!
<silfar55> nannes, sono sempre io, ho reconfigurato la tastiera, come generica 101 tasti (e lo sono), italiana. Ho un portatile Samsung R-540. Ora vedrò se mi crea ancora il problema. Intanto grazie dell'aiuto e saluto tutti gli amici Ubuntuniani.
<nannes> ok ciao silfar55!
<Micky> buona sera ancora... ho fatto le foto col cell. ancora x poterle postare come cosigliatovi da voi..
<Micky> ora scopro che nn mi riesco più a connettere neanche col telefono
<Micky> a questo punto vorrei provare la reinstallazione del 13.10
<Micky> ma vorrei chiedervi la procedura corretta x formattare completamente hdd
<krabador> !image | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Micky> nn posso scaricare neanche le immagini..
<Micky> ho fatto delle fotografie col telefono..
<Micky> e ubuntu nn mi fa più aprire i file..
<Micky> vorrei a questo punto riprovare a reinstallare tutto per la 4 volta
<silfar55> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Micky> grazie
<jester-> Micky: via piu semplice:  scegliere usa l'intero disco
<buga> buonasera ho un problema col pacchetto java 8, in pratica il giochino che voglio aprire con java funziona ma non si sente l'audio, nonostante l'audio funzioni correttamente e nonostante nelle impostazioni del gioco sia attivo, possibile sia colpa del pacchetto java 8 installato male?
<jester-> buga: che java hai installato
<jester-> e non penso che il problema sia java ma il giochino steso
<jester-> sso
<buga> ciao jester mi ricordo che avevo parlato con te e mi avevi consigliato  la versione java 8
<buga> il gioco è minecraft sp
<jester-> buga: allora ti avrò fatto mettere le oracle
<buga> si si le oracle
<jester-> il gioco va e java fa il suo dovere
<jester-> quindi penso sia il gioco, controlla nelle impostazioni del gioco se le ha
<buga> praticamente il gioco funziona benissimo e fluido, fra l'altro faccio i complimenti alla comunità perchè su windows laggava peso invece qua gira che è una meraviglia
<buga> però non funziona l'audio
<jester-> buga: impostazioni del gioco e installa pavucotro e col gioco aperto vedi se lo abilita
<buga> dove lo trovo pavucotro?
<jester-> nei repo naturalmente
<jester-> in software center
<buga> ah ok allora provo così ci sentiamo più tardi
<buga> per ora grazie del consiglio
<buga> un momento..."pavucotro" o "pavucontrol" perchè pavucotro non me lo trova
<jester-> control
<buga> ok installato e provato ma niente da fare
<buga> credo che a sti punti sia la versione del gioco perchè fra l'altro non ha nemmeno i pacchetti lingua per metterlo in italiano
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. su ubuntu 12.04 come faccio a verificare che tipo di interfaccia grafica ho installato? c'è un comando da digitare?
<nannes> kiefer: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> spe
<jester-> eco
<buga> potrei provare con la versione ufficiale ma non ha il launcher
<kiefer> nannes: grazie ma mi da cairo dock che ho montato, volevo sapere se ho una gnome 2 o 3, perche i tasti di scelta rapida per passare da una finestra all'altra non funzionano (ctrl +alt+ tab)
<nannes> kiefer: gnome-shell --version
<buga> ciao a tutti buonanotte
<nannes> kiefer: gnome-session --version
<nannes> kiefer: gnome-about --gnome-version
<nannes> uno per gnome3 l'altro per gnome2
<nannes> provali entrambi
<kiefer> nannes:  gnome-session 3.2.1; grazie
<nannes> kiefer: aggiornati, che stiamo già alla 3.10 :)
<kiefer> nannes: ok. comunque è bastato attivare selettore finestre da compiz e tutto Ok Grazie e buona notte
<nannes> notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-03
<janie> c'è nessuno? ho bisogno di un aiutino facile su chromium
<janie> mh... :(
<krabador> janie, chiedi
<janie> Ho un problema che hanno in molti con la visualizzazione dei video su YT con chromium... mi porta sempre la scritta "questo video non è al momento disponibile"
<janie> ho provato con la nav. incognito ma non cambia nulla
<janie> su firefox non ho problemi
<krabador> janie, hai installato il flash
<janie> ho seguito una guida presa dal forum (non ricordo quale)
<krabador> janie, di che ubuntu e pc parliamo ?
<janie> che riguardava un certo flash pepper, ma ho finito di incasinare tutto :D
<krabador> flash player.
<krabador> janie, di che ubuntu e pc parliamo ?
<janie> il pc è un portatile, ubuntu è alla versione 12.10...
<krabador> janie, caratteristiche del portatile
<janie> flash player è installato, su modzilla non ho problemi...quello integrato a chromium è all'ultima versione disponibile (che non è l'ultima)
<janie> il portatile è datato, non te le saprei nemmeno dire...
<janie> ma con windows andava tutto ok ("tutto" è un parolone, diciamo che il flash player funzionava però :D)
<krabador> di base, se non hai problemi con firefox, youtube , ed altri plugin in flash
<janie> comunque lo fa da un mesetto..prima non ho avuto problemi
<krabador> è un problema solo di chromium
<krabador> janie, potresti instalare lubuntu, se il portatile è un po' vecchiotto
<krabador> in modo da avere l'ultima versione del sistema
<krabador> con gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<airgnox> ragazzi ho un problema il cestino mi dice che non ho i permessi per svuotarlo anche se entro come root qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?!
<janie> sì, krabador, ci avevo pensato :) dovrei prenderlo nuovo per natale quindi non valeva la pena...metterò direttamente la 13.10 sul nuovo
<airgnox> ho gnome fallback 13.10
<janie> con chromium non posso fare nulla quindi, suppongo.. :)
<krabador> janie, cat /proc/cpuinfo   | grep sse2
<krabador> e posta in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | janie
<ubot-it> janie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<janie> faccio subito, grazie ^_^
<janie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511990/
<krabador> janie, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<krabador> poi fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> !pastebin | janie
<ubot-it> janie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<janie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6512004/
<krabador> janie, allora, da terminale, va cancellata la cartella /home/utente/.macromedia
<krabador> dove utente, è il nome del tuo utente ubuntu
<krabador> con sudo rm -R /home/utente/.macromedia
<krabador> dopodichè sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<janie> fatto ;)
<janie> il sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer non me lo fa fare però...dice che servono i permessi di root
<janie> no, scherzavo...è andato
<janie> ok...finito. Riavvio chromium?
<krabador> prova col riavviare chromium
<janie_> eccomi
<janie_> continua a non funzionare :(
<nannes> '/join #caccacacca
<nannes> lol
<jester-> janie_: ff funza?
<jester-> cromo che suca i plugin da ff è coimunque empre andato
<janie_> i'm sorry
<janie_> che roba è FF? o_O
<jester-> firefox
<janie_> aaaah
<janie_> sì funziona
<janie_> :D
<jester-> allora usa ff
<janie_> non mi ci trovo :(
<jester-> vedi un po te
<janie_> funziona soltanto per i video...per il resto è lentissimo
<janie_> almeno con chromium navigo senza problemi
<jester-> in ubuntu è sempre andato pure cromo
<jester-> cromp è una ciofeca
<jester-> è un forck mal fatto
<krabador> janie_, quando hai fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti di sistema?
<jester-> krabador: o usa la solita ubuntu tarocca
<janie_> boh, mesi fa....ma ho controllato e aggiornato sia chromium che il flash
<jester-> cancella la cartella .google
<krabador> janie_, allora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<janie_> tutto il resto no, perchè il pc è troppo lento e mi esploderà in mano al prossimo gb di roba che ci metto su
<jester-> in home o in .config
<jester-> ma se non va usa ff
<jester-> è una fissazione. cromo orlami è lento quanto ff
<janie_> ci credo, mi sa che mi toccherà convertirmi | jester
<jester-> oramai*
<janie_> krabador| fatto
<krabador> janie_, quanta roba ti sta installando?
<janie_> un papello di roba interminabile
<janie_> ma alla fine esce questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6512072/
<krabador> quello è un ppa
<krabador> che, tanto per cambiare, è saltato
<janie_> ma giuro che non ci tenevo a farlo saltare io :D non so nemmeno cos'è un ppa, non ho nulla in contrario con i ppa :D
<krabador> noi si
<nannes> lascia perdere krabador
<krabador> non facciamo assistenza a sistemi con ppa all'interno
<nannes> quel repo è famoso, è di michal gruz
<nannes> non c'entra nulla con chromium
<krabador> nannes, finquando gruz non è al soldo di canonical, per me fa lo stesso
<janie_> siete più efficienti di una macchina da guerra e vi sono grata per l'aiuto
<nannes> La posso aiutare io, tu non servi se ti arrabbi per una piccolezza simile :P
<jester-> facciamo asisntenza sul cercare di levarli
<nannes> janie_: QUal è il problema?
<jester-> i ppa
<janie_> ma state parlando con una DONNA e io non so chi sia michal gruz, né i ppa, né i repo
<janie_> :D
<nannes> lol
<krabador> janie_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> Quel PPA serve per le CANON
<krabador> nannes, lo so, ma 404 not found, non mi sembra sinonimo di massima efficienza
<krabador> è segnalato anche sul wiki internazionale
<janie_> io canon ne conosco solo una e non ha nulla a vedere con i pc :D comunque ho fatto, mi si è aperto un documento, che ci faccio?
<krabador> copia ed incolla qui
<krabador> !pastebin | janie_ 7
<ubot-it> janie_ 7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | janie_
<ubot-it> janie_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> krabador: sì ma il problema chromium rimarrà.. direi che è meglio concentrarsi sul problema vero
<krabador> nannes, il problema di chromium è il caso di affrontarlo con una distribuzione aggiornata
<krabador> dopo il riavvio
<bner> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere se per installare java dovrei instalalre anche restricted extra (credo di si se ho capito bene), in tal caso nell installarlo, mi chiede di rimuovere libavcoded53 e libavutil51. questa rimozione crea problemi?
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> bner: ciao no non ti crea problemi  se richiesto dal sistema
<bner> grazie
<bner> intallandolo ho in automatico anche installato java?
<bner> mi riferisco a ubuntu restric extras
<akis24> bner: fai cosi da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bner> lo ho gia installato
<akis24> bner:  per java  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<bner> da ubuntu soft center
<akis24> bene
<bner> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre con questo installo le runtime hjava 7 right?
<akis24> bner:  si esatto
<bner> well sto iniziando a imparare qualcosa
<bner> avrei potuo anche usare la dash per trovarle e poi installarle da ubuntu center office giusto?
<akis24> bner:  si certo
<akis24> bner: ora scusami colazione time ..
<bner> vai caro... :-)))
<glpiana> ola
<andrew77-ubu> buon giorno a tutti
<andrew77-ubu> sto cercando di far funzionare edubuntu 13.10 sul un portatile un po' vecchotto (2005)
<andrew77-ubu> vorreri far funzionare il wifi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<andrew77-ubu> ho caricato la live
<andrew77-mac> ho il problema che dopo un po' mi si freezza!!
<andrew77-mac> sembrava fosse la RAM, ma ho appena installato un banco nuovo di pacco da 1GB e tolto il banco vecchio
<andrew77-mac> altri sostengono che sia il driver della scheda di rete...
<giulietta> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta con un problema di pswd utente (mai impostata) ?
<giulietta> iu uuhhhhh is there any 1?
<glpiana> giulietta, la password dell'utente è stata impostata durante l'installazione
<giulietta> non è mai stata impostata, forse qualcuno l ha tolta ed ora x installare programmi ed aggiornamenti me la chiede. da root tramite mount e remount non riesco, dice che non è possibile...
<ExPBoy> giulietta, se ho capito bene non sai la password
<giulietta> di riprovare piu  tardi. io non sono pratica e piu leggo tutorial e consigli su forum etc e meno ci capisco, cioè capirei anche è che semplicemente non funziona ciò che provo. il tipo che mi ha installato ubuntu 12.04 dice di non aver mai installato pswd. ad ogni modo a me non interessa tanto recuperarla, quanto eliminarla, e non riesco a cancellarla tramite grub. sudo non so usarlo!
<giulietta> sì, non conosco pswd amministratore
<giulietta> me la chiede solo per aggiornare/ installare
<ExPBoy> allora prima la recuperi e poi puoi fare quello che credi
<giulietta> ho tipo 600 aggiornamenti bloccati e vorrei risolvere
<ExPBoy> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<giulietta> eh si avevo letto,
<ExPBoy> e cosa non hai capito?
<giulietta> ma quando digito nuova passwd unix e poi do invio mi dice errore
<giulietta> che non è possibil
<giulietta> forse è in sola lettura
<ExPBoy> ma hai digitato in un terminale il comando passwd nomeutente (nomeutente è da sostituire con il tuo nome utente)  ?
<giulietta> si certo
<giulietta> ho provato anche a eliminarla
<giulietta> ma niente non mi aggiunge neanche user
<giulietta> dice errore, try again later
<ExPBoy> non devi eliminarla devi aggiungere una pass e poi riavviare
<giulietta> non lo fa
<ExPBoy> eh allora ci sarà altro
<giulietta> ho provato ad aggiungere user, eliminare pswd, cambiare pswd utente : nada
<ExPBoy> ma quando digiti passwd <tuoutente> che ti risponde?
<giulietta> se scarico l aggiornamento a 13.04 e anzichè installarlo faccio aggiorna, puo essere che mi va via?
<giulietta> di inserire pswd unix
<ExPBoy> e tu la inserisci
<ExPBoy> o no?
<giulietta> digito 2 volte ma a parte che il cursore nel digiatare non scorre ( lo so che è ivisibile ma pensavo scorresse) cmq me la chiede due volte e poi mi dice che non è possibile di riprovatre piu tardi
<ExPBoy> sicura di mettere la stessa tutte e due le volte?
<giulietta> si dai
<giulietta> non sto a sti livelli
<ExPBoy> eh scusami se ti sembra banale
<giulietta> no niente è scontato specialmente per chi non è esperto, però non sto a sti livelli
<ExPBoy> giulietta ok allora non so che altro dirti
<sergios> salve a tutti, vorrei che PCmanFM  zommi le anteprime (le icone) con un comando, ad es con nautilus mi bastava fare ctrl insieme a due dita sul touchpad, qualche idea?
<andrew77-mac> qualcuno mi aiuta a completarel'installazione? si freezza e non va il wifi
<airgnox> ragazzi è normale che lanciando Nautilus da terminale mi dia questo errore ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513603/
<airgnox> nella 13.10 con fallback
<sergios> ho risolto con PCmanFM invece di zoommare le icone (mi interessa per avere anteprime delle immagini più grandi)  mi basta fare ctrl+1 o 2 ecc. per cambiare la visualizzazione :P mi devo ancora ambientare!
<sergios> stacco, apresto
<airgnox> ragazzi è normale che lanciando Nautilus da terminale mi dia questo errore ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513603/
<ExPBoy> airgnox, non è un errore
<airgnox> ExPBoy, a no ?
<ExPBoy> warning
<airgnox> ExPBoy, ok quindi posso andare tranquillo
<airgnox> ExPBoy, senti ma a qualcuno è capitata confusione con tutti i permessi con la Fallback ?
<ExPBoy> airgnox, non saprei
<airgnox> ExPBoy, ieri sera ad esempio li ho dovuto ripristinare tutti perchè si erano diasbilitati per il mio account
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ExPBoy> airgnox, non so che dirti forse hai installato qualcosa di non ufficiale?
<ExPBoy> ciao jester-
<jester-> ola ExPBoy
<airgnox> ExPBoy, effettivamente ci ho pensato che il problema fosse sorto dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu Tweak
<airgnox> ExPBoy, non saprei se sia quello il problema
<ExPBoy> airgnox, nemmeno io
<airgnox> ExPBoy, magari non è compatibile con la 13.10
<ExPBoy> troppe variabili
<ExPBoy> nn lo so non uso quelle cose
<airgnox> ExPBoy,  si infatti
<andrew77-mac> jester-:
<airgnox> ExPBoy, tropper variabili per risalire
<ExPBoy> a dopo
<airgnox> ExPBoy, ciao Grazie delle risposte
<andrew77-mac> jester-: ho installato un nuovo banco di RAM... freezza ancora!! proviamo ad aggiornare i driver??
<jester-> andrew77-mac: la ram la vede al boot?
<andrew77-mac> si
<jester-> andrew77-mac: free -m
<andrew77-mac> e poi c'è solo quel banco
<jester-> andrew77-mac: scheda video?
<andrew77-mac> sto riaccendendo... faccio partire la live?
<jester-> l'installata non funza?
<andrew77-mac> freezzano sia una che l'altra...
<jester-> che cpu e scheda che non ricordo?
<andrew77-mac> boh... è un portatile targa traveller 826 ws
<jester-> vecchio?
<andrew77-mac> 2005
<jester-> hai lubuntu?
<andrew77-mac> edubuntu 13.10
<jester-> proato lubuntu da live?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: ca live funza?
<andrew77-mac> no
<andrew77-mac> anche con la laide dopo qualche minuto freezza
<jester-> da live freeza o no
<andrew77-mac> si
<jester-> andrew77-mac: prova con una live al menu tato F6 e insterire acpi=no
<andrew77-mac> free -m la vede... total 1001 free 364
<jester-> andrew77-mac:  oppure editando il menu grub a inserire acpi=no  dopo quiet splash
<jester-> tasto e
<andrew77-mac> sto caricando la live, ho selezionato acpi=off
<andrew77-mac> devo fare altro?
<jester-> no
<jester-> se non va prova con noapic se no amcora acpi=force
<andrew77-mac> uno per volta o li sommo?
<jester-> uno per volta
<jester-> o non si capisce
<jester-> comunque 1 di ram proverei lubuntu
<jester-> gli accrocchi edeu li aggiungi poi se ti ervono
<andrew77-mac> perché il pc è per mia figlia e mi piaceva il pacchetto edu
<jester-> i cazzilli sono cmunque nei repo
<andrew77-mac> quando funziona mi dici poi cosa sono i repo
<jester-> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<andrew77-mac> live caricata
<andrew77-mac> jester-: live caricata
<jester-> attendiamo
<jester-> con acpi=no avrai la ventola che va sempre a manetta
<andrew77-mac> cos'è acpi?
<jester-> tipo un driver che gestisce le funzioni della scheda
<jester-> fra le quali la velocità automatia della ventola
<jester-> andrew77-mac: c'è anche da pensare che il pc vada pulito he pieno di polvere la cpu scalda e appunto freeza
<andrew77-mac> ora infatti continua ad andare
<andrew77-mac> la ventola non è sempre al massimo
<andrew77-mac> a volte accelera se non è normale
<andrew77-mac> quando hoinstallato la RAM ho dato una pulita...
<andrew77-mac> ma senza smontare niente
<jester-> se la ventola e la canalizzazione sono ostruite scalda
<jester-> e a una certa temperatura va in freeze
<andrew77-mac> ma la "certa temperatura" è gestita da ubuntu o dall'hardware?
<jester-> hw
<jester-> è una protezione della cpu o brucerebbe
<andrew77-mac> quando lo usavo con winz scaldava molto di più
<andrew77-mac> è ancora presto per dire che non sta più freezando??
<andrew77-mac> farlo girare senza acpi cosa comporta?
<jester-> che appunto non avrà qualche funzione hw ma gira
<jester-> è la mobo non tanto linuxdigeribile
<andrew77-mac> cosa possiamo provare ora... a far partire quella installata senza acpi o il wifi?
<andrew77-mac> jester-: come faccio a far partire quella installata sempre senza acpi?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: vedi il menu grub all'avvio?
<andrew77-mac> mmm penso di no
<jester-> andrew77-mac: mentre fa il boot pigia ripetutamente maiusc (shift)
<jester-> come vedi il menu pigi la lettera e
<andrew77-mac> jester-: non me lo da... compare il logo edubuntu e poi va subito alla login
<emaxxim> ciao a tutti ho un problema con un hard disk esterno formattato in ext4. In pratica non posso accedere ai file e cartelle contenute  dal file manager di Ubuntu, chi m può aiutare a capire come fare?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: se mentre fa il boot schiacci a ripetizone il tasto shit dovrebbe comaparire il menu di avvio
<jester-> andrew77-mac: se non va prova con tab
<salsa> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere dove posso trovare su internet una guida o meglio un libro in pdf per imparare a utilizzare ubuntu a livello avanzato e iniziare a programmare. Grazie per i consigli.
<jester-> salsa: cosa intendi per avanzato
<salsa> saper lavorare bene con il terminale, correggere vari errori hardware o software ecc
<jester-> terminale devi conoscere i comandi e relative logiche, per programmare conoscere qaualche linguaggio
<salsa> praticamente mi piacerebbe diventare programmatore esperto e vorrei sapere quali libri e quali programmi occorre studiare bene. Io ho studiato un pò di C++
<ExPBoy> salsa, gli errori hardware si correggono cambiando l'hardware guasto
<emaxxim> nessuno mi può aiutare con un hard disk formattato in ext4?
<salsa> si giusto intendevo dire delle discrepanze fra software e hardware
<ExPBoy> salsa, per quanto riguarda poter programmare impara qualche linguaggio o se già sei un esperto c++ bene
<jester-> la bash
<jester-> python
<andrew77-mac> jester-: qua non compare nessun menù!!!
<salsa> no magari lo fossi, ho studiato un pò di C++ ma poi in libreria avevo trovato un libro gigante e ho detto, bè non ho studiato quasi nulla... :)
<ExPBoy> ma comunque "programmare" non dipende certo dal sistema operativo
<jester-> andrew77-mac: è strana la cosa
<jester-> andrew77-mac: pigiando maiuscolo o tab dovrebbe comparire
<ExPBoy> fine OT
<ExPBoy> !chat | salsa
<ubot-it> salsa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrew77-mac> jester-: ma intendi facendo il boot con la live o con quella installata?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: con quella installata
<salsa> posso scriverti in pvt per non intasare il canale?
<ExPBoy> no
<jester-> !caht | salsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<jester-> !chat | salsa
<ubot-it> salsa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emaxxim> non riesco a copiare file su un hard disk in ext4, mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> emaxxim: usao gksu nautilus
<salsa> ma è questo che voglio farvi capire, l'argomento è inerente perchè voglio imparare a programmare su ubuntu
<jester-> il filemanager che si apre avrà i permessi
<jester-> salsa: passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<emaxxim> ogni volta che devo copiare un file devo usare questo procedimento jester- ?
<jester-> emaxxim: si
<jester-> non vale lapena di taroccare il punto di mount
<emaxxim> jester-, non c'è qualcosa che mi permette di cambiare i permessi in modo definitivo?
<jester-> emaxxim: mica viene l'ernia a dare un comando
<emaxxim> jester-, l'ahrd disk devo collegarlo al raspberry, poi ogni volta devo dare questo comando?
<jester-> emaxxim: quando vuoi copiare qualcosa fuori dalla home
<jester-> o con sudo se fai da termianle
<andrew77-mac> jester-: siiiiiiii
<andrew77-mac> bisognava tenerlo premuto
<jester-> è una regola di sicurezza
<jester-> andrew77-mac: pigia e
<andrew77-mac> fatto
<jester-> cera la riga con splash
<jester-> appena dopo spazio e aggiungi acpi=no  , F10 per boot se funza lo rendiamo definitivo
<andrew77-mac> jester-: scusa... ho trovato la riga con splash... "et splash $vt_handoff" dove aggiungo?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: appena dopo splash lasciando uno spazio
<jester-> e spazio con $vt_handof
<andrew77-mac> acpi=no o acpi=off?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: cosa era nalla live
<jester-> no o off
<andrew77-mac> off
<jester-> allora usa off
<andrew77-mac> dopo F10 visualizzo menù GNU...
<jester-> andrew77-mac: f10 parte il sistema
<jester-> ricontrolla se è rimast con e
<jester-> andrew77-mac: tasto e, aggiungi, sotto vedi  il tasto che serve per fare i boot
<andrew77-mac> ho fatto e ho visto che c'era ancora la modifica (anche se le righe era meno... ho fatto f10 ed è partito
<andrew77-mac> siamo alla login.. entro?
<jester-> andrew77-mac: vdi te
<andrew77-mac> jester-: non freezza...
<jester-> andrew77-mac: rendiamolo definitivo?
<andrew77-mac> rendiamolo
<jester-> terminale
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<andrew77-mac> jester-: cazzo ha freezzato!!!
<jester-> è molto caldo il pc?
<andrew77-mac> non tantissimo
<jester-> prova lubuntu
<jester-> magari 12.04
<andrew77-mac> ma devo scaricare altri 2 GB!!
<jester-> sono 700 qualcosa gb
<jester-> e lubuntu entra ancora in un cd
<andrew77-mac> ok...
<andrew77-mac> lo scarico e poi devo fare qualche test?
<jester-> avvii la live, ci paciocchi e vedi che succede
<andrew77-mac> ok dai... paciocco e ti faccio sapere... grazie mille
<birba_> salve, io uso ubuntu 13.10 ogni tanto mi si disattivano certi comandi sulla tastiera e devo riselezionare tastiera italiana qualcuno sa dirmi cosa può essere?
<jester-> birba_: cioè?
<birba_> esempio devo selezionare la @ e mi appare un altro simbolo e stessa cosa con altri tasti poi mi tocca andare sull' icona in alto a destra e cliccare it e selezionare tastiera italiana per ripristinare i tasti
<jester-> birba_: hai settato la tastiera italiane a cliccato apply to system wide o intero sistema che sia?
<jester-> dovrebbe rimanere
<birba_> sinceramente ci ho cliccato sopra dovevo scieglere se italiana o inglese
<jester-> vai i nimpostazioni tastiera e metti it a defualt
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. Sto provando ad installare xubuntu a fianco di Windows. Al posto di "sostituisci" scelgo "altro" ma ho solo una partizione unica con Windows che non so come ridimensionare in questa schermata. I pulsanti disponibili sono solo - (meno), change e ripristina. Cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Bizio, hai deframmentato il disco di windows prima di iniziare l'installazione?
<glpiana> Bizio, dovrebbe chiederti di metterlo a fianco a windows
<Bizio> Deframmentare da Windows?
<Bizio> Glpiana, Con il live posso fare qualcosa?
<Bizio_> Eccomi di nuovo qui (ero connesso con il cell) adesso sono da cd live sulla macchina su cui voglio installare xubuntu a finaco di windows. Ho provato a vedere con gparted cosa si può fare, ma l'unica partizione con windows non me la fa ridurre. Si può fare qualcosa?
<Guest79685> ciao mi serve un'aiuto sull'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 dopo aver lanciato l'installazione da cd virtuale tramite iso mi si presenta l'errore "initramfs" cosa devo fare?
<Guest79685> ho provato a fare exit ma non cambia lo stesso..
<airgnox> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con alacarte  ?
<airgnox> nel senso non aggiunge lanciatori
<airgnox> sapete come risolvere il problema ?
<airgnox> qualcuno ?
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho da poco installato lubuntu 13.10 e quando spengo la scheda wireless sia dai tasti fn che dal relativo menu sul pannello, la spia wifi rimane accesa. su ubuntu 12.04 non succedeva! come faccio a verificare se la scheda wifi è realmente spenta o no ai fini del risparmio energetico?
<sergios> asus 1025c
<Puffo10> Ciao
<Puffo10> sono nuovo del sito...e, se ho capito bene, qui ci sarebbe qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere un problema
<Puffo10> ...giusto !??!?
<vin_____> ciao a tutti. voleva sapere come installare l add on per thunderbird per esportare gli impegnui del calendario
<vin_____> il mio ubu è il 12.04 inglese
<vin_____> (con l'italiano ho avuto un sacco di macelli)
<Puffo10> C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano per installare Ubu su un Win8 !!?!????
<Puffo10> ...proprio nn vuole andare
<krabador> Puffo10, hai uefi?
<Puffo10> si
<krabador> !uefi | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Puffo10> (porca paletta)
<Puffo10> ok, grazie--- ma ho già letto...mile volte---e seguito la procedura passopasso...
<krabador> Puffo10, sicuro che non sia disabilitabile da bios?
<Puffo10> ma il risultato è sempre quello .. : alla finestra di installazione , dove di solito ti chiede se instl Ubu da solo ..o al fianco del sistema operativo già esistente----....
<Puffo10> mi dice SEMPRE ---  NON E' STATO RILEVATO ALCUN SISTEMA OPERATIVO !!!
<Puffo10> ...l'ho già messo su  DISABILITATO ...dal bios... ( Secur boot )
<Puffo10> ... e mi escono le 6 , 7 partizioni che ha il mio Asus... ..senza possibilità di installarlo !
<krabador> "e mi escono le 6 , 7 partizioni che ha il mio Asus... ..senza possibilità di installarlo !"
<krabador> cosa succede se ci provi?
<krabador> Puffo10, che modello hai di asus?
<Puffo10> k550c
<Puffo10> ha circa 10 gg
<krabador> mi rispondi, per favore?
<Puffo10> UBUNTU .... E'  UNA FIGATA PAZZESCA... ....lo voglio assolutamente mettere anche qui (xkè uso un Acer vecchissimo con Ubu sopra...và na freccia !!!)
<Puffo10> t'ho scritto !!!    K 5 5 0 C
<Puffo10> :D
<krabador> "e mi escono le 6 , 7 partizioni che ha il mio Asus... ..senza possibilità di installarlo !"
<krabador> cosa succede se ci provi?
<krabador> era questa la domanda
<Puffo10> aaaaah---sorry
<Puffo10> ...eeeeeh ...se seleziono una partizione..(prendo quella di "D" ..la seconda di Win8) ..poi mi chiede come farlo
<Puffo10> ..cioè
<Puffo10> (perdonami...ma non  Super esperto )-.... cioè mi chiede come si deve chiamare il file !!?!?!?
<Puffo10> ...il Tipo di Estensione...
<krabador> Puffo10, ridimensiona la D, crea una partizione nello spazio ridimensionato, in ext4, crea una swap
<Puffo10> ecco....sono queste cose che nn capisco tanto bene
<krabador> e, in installazione indica la partizione ext4 come root ( / )
<Puffo10> ...ext4....l'ho visto...
<krabador> con gparted
<krabador> dallo stesso supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> in sessione live
<Puffo10> ...scusami... cos'è una SWAP !??
<Puffo10> (---cazz....quanto devo studiare ancora !!!!!)
<Puffo10> ohi ...Krabador... quindi ricapitolando :   RIpartizionando la D ...glielo installo li ..chiamandolo EXT4 ... ma mi manca sempre COS'é la SWAP !??!???
<krabador> Puffo10, un'altra partizione
<krabador> la fai sempre dalla sessione live con gparted
<Puffo10> ah.. ok !
<Puffo10> ..perfetto !
<krabador> la swap non deve essere grande
<krabador> 2gb vanno bene
<Puffo10> ....ok
<Puffo10> :)
<Puffo10> ...posso chiederti anche la differenza tra DESKTOP e SERVER ...quando scelgo la versione di ubuntu da scaricare !^!???
<krabador> la server edition, è appunto per server
<Puffo10> (....è solo l'interfaccia grafica !?!?? )
<Puffo10> ...quindi io , umile e misero smanettone Casalingo, nn me ne faccio niente .....giusto !?
<krabador> diciamo che non serve a nessuno se non con esigenze server
<Puffo10> ok ok .....
<krabador> Puffo10, che cpu hai?
<Puffo10> SUPER GENTILE |!!!!
<Puffo10> ...quindi se ho problemi.. ...posso sempre contare su questa chat !?!??
<krabador> assolutamente
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale in italiano
<Puffo10> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D    Micr....t SUKAAAAAAA
<Puffo10> ...hhhh scusa.. ...momento di odio verso Bill
<Puffo10> ....allora ... il cpu sarebbe il processore !???
<krabador> infatti non è corretto :C
<krabador> :)
<krabador> si
<Puffo10> scusa scusa.. ..lo so .. !!!!! ;(
<Puffo10> è un Core i7 da 2.0 ghz
<krabador> allora prendi la desktop a 64bit
<Puffo10> Tutti mi dicono che è una Bomba... ..ma io , con solo 4 gb di ram....ho paura "diventi vecchio" in poco tempo...
<Puffo10> si si ....è quella che cercavo di installare
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> ragazzi volevo chiedere una cosa che mi è stata riferita ma non so quanto sia vera
<Puffo10> vabè...allora , rifaccio la pennetta con il 13.04 ....faccio "Try withoutinstalling" ...e da li ...Anche SE mi dice di non aver trovato nessun sistema operativo.... ..vado avanti a fare quello che mi dicevi !?????????
<krabador> 1
<krabador> !chat | floryn90
<ubot-it> floryn90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Puffo10, la 13.10
<Puffo10> ops...
<Puffo10> ..si si ....volevo dire 13.10
<Puffo10> X)
<krabador> Puffo10, mi dicevi prima che vedeva le altre partizioni
<floryn90> in pratica un mio amico mi ha detto che in ubuntu c'è una backdoor tramite quale si può accedere ad certe informazioni del pc
<krabador> floryn90, non c'è nessuna backdoor, al ,massimo c'è la ricerca amazon integrata, che si puo' comunque disabilitare
<Puffo10> si ....se faccio "Smonta le partizioni ..per ..etcetc.." Me le fa vedere tutte (sono un sacco...alcune da 13mb,....una da 7kb.. !?!?) ..e io riconoscendo la partizione "d" ,quella per i dati win, ci provo ad andare sopra....ma mi chiedeva il TIPO di filesystem(se nn sbaglio)...e li mi fermavo..xkè nn sapevo proprio cosa fare
<krabador> Puffo10, non ce lo puoi installare tranquillamente sopra
<Puffo10> SI..... il mio problema è che mi chiedeva COME installarlo..e io nn sapevo proprio CON che file nominarlo-.....   ORA che tu mi dicevi di farlo come ext4 ..)che mi pare di aver visto nell'elenco...ci proverò
<floryn90> krabador: grazie per la risposta
<krabador> Puffo10, come ti dicevo , durante l'installazione devi indicare la partizione root, e devi crearla
<Puffo10> .....ok
<akis24> sera
<Puffo10> ....mi sà che devo riprovare... e vedere bene cosa mi chiede... xkè l'ho fatto stanott...e nn ricordo benisssss
<Puffo10> cmq  GRAZIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Puffo10> ripeto...SuperGentile.... spero di riuscirci... e magari,se nn disturbo,  faccio sapere !!!! ;)
<krabador> noi siamo sempre qui
<Puffo10> :D
<Puffo10> Ciao.... E GRAZIE PER QUELLO CHE FATE !
<Puffo10> OHI Krab.....perdonami.... Un ultima cosa...
<Puffo10> ..immagino che Con il problema che ho io ....non  sia influente il fatto che provavo ad istallare UbuntuStudio ...invece che la versione Ubuntu normale!??!
<Puffo10> ...o devo vedere prima quella base....prima di passare a quella Studio !??
<krabador> Puffo10, l'installazione dovrebbe essere la stessa
<krabador> Puffo10, ma prova ad installare quella normale, a meno che non ti piaccia l'ambiente grafico
<Puffo10> okok...perfet... Provo...e cheDdio me la mandi Bona ;)    ...((((( SIIII certo che mi piace l'ambiente grafico...è Comodissssss... ! solo che su qst pc nuovo...mi sarebbe piaciuto usare Studio con tutti quei programmi fikisssimi
<Puffo10> Haloa ;)
<krabador> Puffo10, li puoi installare dopo
<krabador> non è un problema
<micky> b. sera a tutti
<micky> volevo chiedervi un piccolo aiuto se possibile
<akis24> !aiuto | micky
<ubot-it> micky: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nannes> Sera micky. Spiega bene, tutto in una riga,
<micky> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 in un vecchio hp compact nx 7300
<micky> con scheda brodcom
<micky> la quale purtroppo nn mi rivela neanche la presenza della lan
<micky> cosa posso fare??
<nannes> micky: LAN a parte, perché non hai messu Lubuntu visto che il pc è vecchio?!
<nannes> *messo
<micky> ho provato xubuntu
<micky> ma stesso problema
<micky> niente lan
<nannes> Sì il problema lo risolviamo adesso, io ti facevo solo notare che Lubuntu è meglio
<nannes> Qundi adesso hai Xubuntu ok?
<micky> no..adesso 12.04 lts
<micky> pensavo che la versione più recente eliminasse il problema
<nannes> micky: ma non puoi connetterti dal pc in questione quindi?
<micky> purtroppo no...
<micky> è collegato in lan
<micky> ma nn funziona
<nannes> Nè wifi nè LAN ?
<micky> nn va nulla
<micky> riconosce che il drive nn è attivo
<micky> provo a installarlo ..ma niente..dice nn sei connesso
<Puffo10> :(
<Puffo10> ...ho fatto tardi !
<nannes> Puffo10: ?
<Puffo10> ..Ah!... Ciao !
<nannes> micky: Fai questo comando e posta il risultato:  lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 net
<Puffo10> ...nooo...è perchè speravo di trovare ancora Krabador....che mi aveva aiutato prima
<micky> ok..ci provo
<nannes> Puffo10: se spieghi il problema ti aiuta qualcun altro
<Puffo10> Ciao Nannes
<micky> perdona nannes ma con che combinazione di stasti si effettua qllo / in piedi tra nnk/ gprep??
<micky> ok.. trovato
<micky> kernel modules: b44
<micky> ethernet controller [0200]: broadcom corporation BCM4401- B0 100 base-tx[14e4
<micky> ok.. trovato:170] (rev 02)
<micky> subsystem :hewlett packard company nx7300 lap top [103c:30a2]
<micky> kernel drive in use: b44
<micky> 10.00.0 network controller [0280] : broadcom corporation bcm 4311 802.11 b/g wireless LAN controller [103c:1364]
<nannes> micky: Per favore non incollare alla c***o di cane, grazie :)  Usa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nannes> micky: Capisco che è difficile se non riesci a connetterti nemmeno via LAN, però mi serve un output preciso. Devi fare copia/incolla, passarlo in una pennina, e incollarlo su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com tramite un altro computer
<micky> ok
<micky> adesso provvedo
<jester-> serve solo il firmware ma deve essere connesso a internet in qualche modo
<nannes> jester-: la Ethernet gliela faccio funzionare con modprobe... niente firmware, almeno quella...
<nannes> è un bug
<nannes> Ma ho bisogno di output precisi. come ho detto.
<jester-> broadcom corporation bcm 4311 802.11 b/g wireless LAN controller [103c:1364] questa
<jester-> micky: devi installare il pacchetto
<micky> cioè??nn ho capito scusa
<jester-> firmware-b43-installer
<micky> dnq come faccio ad installare il pacchetto senza internet??
<jester-> micky: attacchi il cavo o il cellofono
<cristian_c> ora stai chattando quindi sei sul web
<micky> non va neanche con la lan
<micky> è qst il mio problema!!
<nannes> micky: Sto ancora aspettando l'output del mio comando. TI ho detto che lo devi mettere su pastebin, così com'è
<jester-> micky: non hai un cavo di rete?
<nannes> jester- non hai capito.
<jester-> nannes: ho seguito da broadcom corporation bcm 4311 802.11 b/g wireless LAN controller [103c:1364]
<jester-> non sono veggente
<jester-> e capiscione come te
<nannes> micky: Se ti sbrighi e fai come ti ho detto, facciamo funzionare almeno la LAN.  alla wireless si pensa poi
<nannes> jester-: Nè veggente, nè capiscione, semplicemente non leggi
<micky> ho postato sul sito come suggerito
<micky> l'errore
<nannes> Non gli funge nemmeno la ethernet. E' un bug. Sto aspettando il suo output e la Fixiamo.
<micky> l'ho fatto output...
<jester-> nannes: <jester-> nannes: ho seguito da broadcom corporation bcm 4311 802.11 b/g wireless LAN controller [103c:1364]
<nannes> micky: Ma qui non l'hai postato!!!
<jester-> prima stavo faceendo altro
<nannes> jester-: Sì ma te l'ho già ripetuto 2 volte...
<nannes> ora sei qui,
<nannes> ora hai capito? :)
<nannes> lol
<jester-> nannes: si che sei stronzo
<jester-> assai
<nannes> uccc andiamo sulle parolacce? non ci scaldiamo... peace and love
<nannes> non m'interessa litigare
<jester-> allora non distrarti e fissa sto bug
<nannes> jester-: sto ancora aspettando che micky incolli il link al pastebin. Come ho già detto....
<micky> ma io incollo autentico i launc
<micky> ma nn compare nulla xchè??
<nannes> !paste | micky
<ubot-it> micky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micky> ok grazie
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516015/
<micky> così giusto?
<vin___> ciao a tutti. ho questo problema: mentre vedevo un filmato (videomediaset, no you tube) mozzilla si è bloccato. al riavvio ho trovato che la scheda video non era più installata (ho una nvidia 2 monitor) e la risoluzione era 1240 invece della consueta. ho cercato i driver e ho provato a reinstallarli ma l'intallazione è "failed". non è la prima volta che mi succede che si sta bloccando il pc se vedo dei video conl browser.
<cristian_c> Ethernet Controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX [14e4: 170c] (rev 02)
<vin___> ciao nannes!!!!!!
<cristian_c> micky, anche la ethernet è una broadcom
<cristian_c> vin___, aspetta, ma tu come li avevi installati in origine i driver?
<vin___> dalla funzione di ubuntu
<vin___> additional driver
<vin___> sistem setting
<cristian_c> vin___, posta schermata
<nannes> ciao vin___ ;)
<vin___> quale schermata?
<cristian_c> vin___, 'ho cercato i driver e ho provato a reinstallarli ma l'intallazione è "failed"'
<micky> si..
<vin___> ok devo ripetere la procedura di installazione e poi quando fallisce posto la schermata?
<micky> è un portatile con scheda integrata..
<jester-> micky: ifconfig la vede una eth0?
<micky> ora provo
<micky> si
<nannes> micky: sudo modprobe -r B44
<vin___> ho tre opzioni di driver version 304 (raccomandata) e version 304 updates post release. quale installo? io avevo usato la post release, perchè la consigliavano per le accelerazioni 3d
<micky> provo
<vin___> la terza opzione dei driver è obsoleta e non la considero.
<micky> dice modroprobe - - ?'4'
<micky> devo ripostarti cosa dice??
<jester-> va in conflitto con ssb
<nannes> quella è la wireless
<vin___> il messaggio di errore è "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<nannes> il fatto è che ssb serve alla ethernet
<micky> sempre la stessa broadcom
<jester-> b44 non B44
<nannes> micky:  lsmod && cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<micky> ci provo subito
<cristian_c> vin___, che scheda è?
<micky> replace by b43 and ssd
<vin___> nvidia dual force
<micky> devo ripostarti tutto..
<micky> xchè è lunghissima la pagina
<cristian_c> vin___, posta il file jockey.log
<cristian_c> vin___, il modello di nvidia
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f ssd
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f b44
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f b43
<jester-> sudo modprobe b44
<vin___> nella dash non me lo trova
<vin___> come lo prendo?
<vin___> ok trovato
<vin___> come te lo posto?
<vin___> lo apro e copio incollo in pastebin
<vin___> ?
<cristian_c> vin___, sì
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516090/
<cristian_c> vin___, a che ora?
<vin___> a che ora è fallita l'ultima installazione? penso circa 10 minuti fa 8:18 pm circa
<vin___> ho fatto due tentativi entrambi falliti
<vin___> vedi riga 1291ù
<cristian_c> vin___, apri un terminale
<vin___> ok
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516116/
<cristian_c> vin___, poi, digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> vin___, e usa pastebin
<cristian_c> micky, lsmod && cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cristian_c> hai sbagliato a digitare
<micky> riprovo
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516129/
<cristian_c> vin___, digita: jockey-text -l
<vin___> sta ancora testando, non compare nessun prompt o rigo di risposta., solo il cursore che lampeggia dopo l'invio è normale?
<cristian_c> vin___, posta schermata
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516148/
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516150/
<vin___> ha perso un po di tempo ma ha dato l'esito
<cristian_c> xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<cristian_c> vin___, attiva questi
<cristian_c> micky, hai ancora digitato male
<vin___> sta scaricando
<vin___> il driver
<cristian_c> micky, posta tutto lsmod
<cristian_c> micky, e il secondo comando digitalo giusto: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<vin___> stessa storia anche per questo drive, Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<vin___> riprendo il file log? (ultime linee relative ad ora)?
<nannes> micky: Li hai digitati male tutti e due i comandi :) Scrivi bene
<nannes> micky:       lsmod && cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> però scusa, se hai fatto tutti quegli rmmod ora è tutto sfasato... micky per favore fai prima un riavvio
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516184/ qui il nuovo jokey aggiornato dopo il failed del tentativo del driver detto da te
<micky> ok nannes..
<caveat-> esistono repositories ubuntu che accettino ipv6?
<micky> dnq adesso dgt lsmod && cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> mamma mia 'ste abbreviazioni :O  Comunque sì micky  :)
<cristian_c> vin___, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> vin___, digita anche: lsb_:release -a && uname -a
<vin___> questo è il paste dopo  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516228/
<vin___> ora faccio la seconda digitazione
<vin___> devo mettere prima sudo?
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516232/
<cristian_c> vin___, no, copia e incolla
<vin___> sudo lsb_:release -a && uname -a o come hai scritto tu (che mi da errore)?
<cristian_c> vin___, su pastebin
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516244/
<cristian_c> vin___, ho sbagliato il primo
<cristian_c> vin___, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> vin___, lsb_release -a && uname -a
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516256/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vin___, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516264/
<akis24> sera
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516293/
<micky> era questo tt qllo scritto
<eddigei> ho un problema con lo spazio sul disco
<eddigei> se faccio df mi dice 100% usato
<eddigei> ma se uso l'analizzatore del disco lo spazio c'è
<eddigei> come faccio a capire quale directory mi occup aspazio?
<jester-> svuota il cestino
<eddigei> è vuoto
<jester-> e sudo apt-get clean
<eddigei> gi afatto
<jester-> sudo tpuch /forcefsck e riavvia che fa lo scandisk
<jester-> sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia che fa lo scandisk
<eddigei> ok provo
<nannes> micky: sudo modprobe ssd && sudo modprobe b44
<nannes> micky: Miraccomando scrivi bene ^ e dimmi cosa esc
<micky> ok...
<micky> module ssd not found
<micky> FATAL: module ssd not found
<cristian_c> vin___, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<nannes> micky: è quella la causa del non-funzionamento ethernet.. Si sa che i b44 hanno bisogno di ssd...
<jester-> nannes: va he ssd confligge
<micky> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<nannes> al contrario, i b43 (wireless) hanno conflitti con ssd. Ma ora ci serve la rete via cavo, quindi ssd ci serve
<jester-> tanto che lo hanno segato
<nannes> jester-: è proprio quella la causa del non-funzionamento della ethernet
<vin___> cosa?
<cristian_c> vin___, se non sbaglio ieri avevi parlato di kernel panic
<cristian_c> vin___, poi come hai risolto?
<eddigei> jester-, grazie ho risolto
<vin___> si ma poi ho risolto installando la versione ingleseù
<cristian_c> lol
<eddigei> almeno sembra non ho capito pero perchè avevo un file di log di gdm grande 80gb
<nannes> micky: Hai un altro pc con Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jester-> eddigei: ellamadonna, dove stava
<eddigei> dentro .cache/gdb
<eddigei> gdm
<vin___> poi oggi dopo aver installato java 7 forse sono cominciati i problemi
<micky> no...ho il pen drive da cui ho appena installato ubuntu 12..
<jester-> micky: prova la live 13.10
<micky> qllo che sto usando adesso è 13.10 ma 64..
<jester-> micky: è quello che non va la eth?
<micky> e su quello ho provato ma non supporta
<jester-> 64 o 32 cambia niente
<micky> no quello a 32 mi dice che non supporta architettura 64
<micky> e poi è vecchiotttoooo
<vin___> esiste una funzione come per windows di ripristinare una configurazioen di sistema precedente?
<micky> ha 1 gb di ram...
<jester-> micky: è giusto per vedere se mette su la eth
<jester-> se si installi il firm b43 in charoot
<micky> ho il pen drive con 12.04 nn va bene??
<micky> cmq ho anche il pen drive della 13.10
<micky> posso provare tutto
<jester-> micky: se con la 12.04 installata non va non andra nemeno da live
<micky> mentre installavo dava e perdeva la rete
<cristian_c> micky, se è un pc con procio a 32 bit, serve ubuntu a 32 bit
<jester-> micky: meglio a ancora lubuntu 13.10
<micky> avevo già installato tempo fa il 12.04.. e andava la lan.. era entrata solo wifi in conflitto..ma risolto al volo il problema
<micky> si infatti
<micky> il 12.04 è a 32
<cristian_c> micky, la 12.04 è lts, dura fino al 2017
<jester-> micky: su quale versone di ubuntu non va
<nannes> micky: Come ho detto io .....
<nannes> ti serve ssd per la ethernet
<nannes> invece per la wireless c'è conflitto
<micky> ok nannes
<micky> come faccio??
<nannes> un doppio casino.. comunque dovresti davvero mettere Lubuntu
<micky> provo lubuntu
<micky> se dici che è meglio vado a scaricare
<micky> magari mi riconosce la lan
<nannes> Io adoro lubuntu. Te la straconsiglio
<micky> anche se anche su xubuntu stesso problema
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. ho un ubuntu 12.04, il mio processore ha capacità di 2.4 GHz ma con lscpu mi trovo a 800 MHz, da bios non riesco ad aumentare la capacità della cPu avete un suggerimento? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516364/) Grazie
<nannes> no, Lan a parte, è sicuramente meglio.
<jester-> è brutta come la bindi  ma va bene
<micky> allora scarico lubuntu
<cristian_c> vin___, come hai installato java?
<cristian_c> java 7
<vin___> da terminale secondo le instruz di qualcuno in chat, forse nannes ma non sono sicuro
<nannes> vin___: Quando? o.O
<vin___> senti ma ora tagliamo la testa al toro. lubuntu è più stabile di ubuntu? al limite potrei cambiare installazione. è da tre giorni che l ho montato ma esce un problema dietro l'altro e mi sembra di essere peggio che con winzozz. sono problemi fisiologici per le configurazioni iniziali? o devo immaginare che sarà spesso così?
<vin___> nel senso che una volta a regime dopo i primi assenstamenti non ci saranno problemi?
<nannes> micky: Hai ancora il pc cattivone davanti? :P
<vin___> ieri ho installato java
<micky> si
<vin___> credo o stamattina... sono un pò fuso
<Disperato> salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu da wubi ma ora lo voglio disinstallare, solo che ubuntu non compare dell'elenco dei programmi in pannello di controllo. come posso fare?
<micky> su qst sto scaricando lubuntu
<micky> sul cattivone ho formattato la pen drive
<cristian_c> vin___, digita: lspci -nnk
<Puffo10> Buonaserata a tutti
<nannes> micky: Ok ma è ancora acceso? può ricevere comandi?
<micky> si
<Puffo10> qualcuno può dirmi , quando installo..dalla finestra live, alla voce : " DEVICE PER L?INSTALLAZIONE DEL BOOT LOADER" ...se devo lasciare il nome del disco ...oppure devo selezionare il nome della partizione su cui ho scelto di installare !?!??!??
<micky> cosa pensavi nannes? soluzione??
<nannes> micky: tentativi.. un paio di info.. questo è il primo --> locate .config|grep "/usr/"
<nannes> micky:  Non c'è bisogno che lo incolli su pastebin QUESTO
<nannes> Mi serve che tu mi scriva la riga col numero di kernel più recente
<Puffo10> P.s. ...sto cercando di installare (non senza poche difficoltà) su un Asus k550c con Win8 preistallato...e SecureBoot già disabilitato !!
<jester-> !uefi | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<nannes> Puffo10: Togli pure Fast Boot ... e restringi la partizione PRIMA di installare ubuntu, devi farlo da windows
<Puffo10> Si!!!...lo so lo so !... è già la terza volta che scrivo qui sopra !
<jester-> e prima di tutto deframmenta
<Puffo10> CiaoNannes... ..ok ok!...già l'ho fatto DA WIN !..
<nannes> Yes.. devi usare roba professionale, non quella di windows.. tipo o&oDefrag è ottimo
<nannes> Perché ti sposta anche i files protetti all'inizio della partizione... mentre dfrag di windows non lo fa
<Puffo10> ..il mio problema è che continua a dirmi (nella schermata iniziale dove si sceglie Quanti sistemi operativi tenere) ..che NON  ha trovato nessun S.O. !!!!
<nannes> Puffo10: Windows parte?
<Puffo10> si si !!!
<nannes> e allor anon è problema di cui preoccuparso
<micky> nannes non ho capito
<Puffo10> il pc è nuovisssimo....(ha scarsi10gg)
<nannes> preoccupati invece di preparare la partizione da winzozz
<micky> devo digitare quel codice che mi hai scritto da terminale?
<nannes> micky: sì digita quello. ti esce una lista... di quella lista devi copiarmi SOLO la riga con il Numero più grande
<micky> ok
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516417/
<vin___> chirstian puoi accettarmi in chet personale che qui mi perdo sulla finestra generale
<vin___> chat
<vin___> non avevo visto la tua richiesta
<micky> nannes mi dice file o directory non esistente
<Puffo10> scusa nanni... ...non sto trovando niente con scritto FAST BOOT !
<micky> ho fatto copia e incolla x non sbagliare
<nannes> micky:  forse hai scritto male.. ma ho un'idea, forse risolviamo... fai quest'altro
<Puffo10> considera che sto scrivendo su un pc....e quello su cui sto installando ce l'ho di fianco... quindi se mi dici dove cercare di preciso .. . . . :D  è meglio !
<nannes> ls /etc/modprobe.d/ | grep blacklist
<nannes> Puffo10: Propabilmente nel tuo asus non c'è come opzione.. strano perché nella maggior parte è presente..
<cristian_c> vin___, la scheda video è vecchia?
<nannes> Ok, hai preparato la partizione Puffo10?
<micky> ok...
<micky> copio e posto ciò che dice
<Puffo10> vabbè... e quindi come risolvo?
<vin___> 4 anni credo
<nannes> Puffo10: Te l'ho detto.. prepara 'sta ***** di partizione da Windows... **Prima** di metterti ad installare ubuntu
<vin___> puoi accettarmi in chat privata? qui mi perdo
<vin___> chistian c
<nannes> Fatto questo primo passo, diventa tutto più semplice.. al boot loader ci penseremo dopo
<Puffo10> ..siiina !!!.... l'ho già fatto da win8 !!!
<Puffo10> ...ho diviso la seconda memoria di win8 (quella che chiamano sempre "D")
<nannes> Puffo10: Beh, è mezz'ora che te lo chiedo, finalmente ti sei deciso a rispondere "sì"
<nannes> Bene
<Puffo10> da 260 gb ...che era.... ne ho preso una piccola da 12 gb!!
<nannes> Beh è assai piccola
<Puffo10> P.s. ....se leggi sopra..... L'Avevo GIA' detto anche io !!!
<Puffo10> mi diceva un tuo collega che sarebbero bastati anche solo 2 gb  !    ( !?!??!!)
<micky> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516446/
<Puffo10> ....vabò ..... QUINDI !!!?!...la partizione ce l'ho !
<nannes> Puffo10: sese, se usi il computer senza toccare la tastiera 2 gb bastano :D
<Puffo10> ah!!!hahahha....benisss
<Puffo10> ....da quanto devo farla ....PEr stare "comodo " ?!??
<nannes> Puffo10: Dunque.. tutta l'installazione sembra procedere correttamente eccetto il problema finale di GRUB giusto?
<Puffo10> yes
<nannes> io direi dai 20 ai 30 gb  per stare davvero comodo
<Puffo10> anzi no... ...nel GRUB.....va tutto bene
<nannes> come.. poco fa dicevi che il problema è che non riesci ad installarlo sbaglio?
<cristian_c> vin___, ho trovato
<vin___> dimmi
<Puffo10> ....è dopo !!!....quando ...(su qst pc, per esempio, mi chiedeva di affiancare ubuntu a Win.. ...o di sostituirlo...o Altro) ....su questo nuovo invece... mi dice :  NON E' STATO TROVATO NESSUN S.O.
<vin___> possiamo andare in chat individuale?
<vin___> con tutti gli altri che si inseriscono mi perdo un po
<cristian_c> vin___, il privato non è per il supporto
<vin___> scusa
<vin___> non sapevo
<cristian_c> e se c'è una soluzione gli altri non la possono leggere o aiutare
<vin___> ok
<cristian_c> vin___, allora, ti spiego: tu hai installato i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> vin___, sia i 173 che i 304
<vin___> comunque considera che prima funzionava bene, poi oggi (forse dopo aver installato java) mi ha dato problemi
<cristian_c> vin___, java non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> abbiamo controllato
<vin___> ok
<akis24> ma poi dico perche' installa  due volte i driver ...
<cristian_c> vin___, allora, tu hai questi driver installati ma non sono attivi
<cristian_c> vin___, disinstalla i due driver proprietari
<vin___> si. ok
<vin___> come li disinstallo?
<cristian_c> vin___, in questo modo si attiveranno i driver open nouveau
<vin___> come li disinstallo?
<vin___> ti faccio una altra domanda. ho letto che lubuntu usa molta meno ram di ubuntu. è vero?
<cristian_c> vin___, digita: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<cristian_c> così vediamo se ci sono gli open
<cristian_c> vin___, lubuntu è più leggero rispetto a ubuntu
<vin___> pero...?
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516480/
<vin___> stavo facendo
<micky> nannes
<nannes> micky: prova questo comando.. miraccomando PRECISO!  Qui sotto:
<micky> copio e incollo..
<nannes> echo "blacklist wl"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf;sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/.config/blacklist-bcm43.conf.backup;dpkg -l|grep -Ei "bcmwl|broadcom|sta"
<micky> ok copio..
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-current-dev nvidia-settings
<ubuntinolo> buonasera, avrei un problema nell installare ubuntu
<jester-> del tipo?
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516519/
<ubuntinolo> allora, provo ad installare ubuntu ma l installazzione non parte
<micky> ok installato
<jester-> ubuntinolo: descrivi passo per passo
<nannes> micky: ?
<micky> ora devo copiarti il risultato??
<nannes> micky: Sì, per favore tutto
<micky> ok..
<micky> ora copio incollo e posto..
<micky> saranno 3 pagine..
<nannes> :)
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<cristian_c> ops
<ubuntinolo> jester- si blocca al caricamento iniziale ancora prima di provare l installazione
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<ubuntinolo> jester- ovvero di arrivare alla schermata della scelta della lingua
<jester-> ubuntinolo: usb o cd
<vin___> avevo dato gia il primo comando
<ubuntinolo> cd ma lo stesso problema anche su usb
<vin___> cambia qualcosa?
<ubuntinolo> jester- tempo fa utente mi aveva dato una guida dove spiegava come disattivare
<jester-> ubuntinolo: come parte e vedi l'omino sotto pigia eloce entyer
<vin___> devo dare anche sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ora che finisce
<jester-> enter
<cristian_c> vin___, posta il risultato
<cristian_c> del primo
<ubuntinolo> jester- questo utente mi aveva dato una guida dove spiegava
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516539/
<ubuntinolo> jester- che all inizio bisognava disattivare alcune opzioni
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516543/
<jester-> ubuntinolo: hia scaricato la iso, controllato md5sum?
<nannes> Puffo10: Scusa, hai installato ubuntu correttamente (lo hai detto tu). Anche gRUB dici che non da' problemi, che s'installa bene. Dici che il problema è DOPO (dopo quando? Voglio dire, dove?) però allo stesso tempo dici anche che windows 8 parte correttamente
<nannes> TI contraddici diverse volte
<jester-> ubuntinolo: ma se non arrivi al menu non si puo fare miente
<nannes> perché se grub è stato installato, e allo stesso tempo non vede altri OS, allora windows non può partire
<nannes> quindi per favore spiega meglio
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nannes> micky: Sei grande, hai fatto tutto bene. Fai questo adesso, dopodiché riavvia
<nannes> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubuntinolo> jester- ecco qui questa guida lho trovata http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<ubuntinolo> jester- solo che non so cosa devo disattivare nel mio caso
<jester-> ubuntinolo: se non arrivi a quella schermata
<jester-> o ci arrivi
<ubuntinolo> a questa si
<vin___> fatto
<cristian_c> vin___, è andato?
<jester-> ubuntinolo: che sched video hai
<cristian_c> vin___, ora reinstalliamo i nouveu
<micky> grazie a te nannes..
<micky> ora provo
<vin___> credo di si non mi ha dato errori
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubuntinolo> jester- controllo un attimo
<nannes> micky: Beh di solito gli utenti non riescono nemmeno a incollare i comandi.  Tu stai facendo tutto con un pc che non si connette nemmeno ad internet, giostrando con 2 pc, quindi brav ;)
<micky> grazie
<vin___> errori
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516572/
<vin___> io ho digitato :    vincenzo@vincenzo-M2R-FVM:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get install -f
<ubuntinolo> jester- amd raedon hd 6480g
<ubuntinolo> jester- 512mb
<nannes> vin___: Come va col tuo problema? :P
<vin___> non so
<jester-> ubuntinolo: F6 e fai un po di tentativi
<vin___> cris sta aiutandomi
<vin___> ma sono depresso
<jester-> ubuntinolo: setta nomodest
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516579/
<jester-> se non va setti noapic
<micky> grande nannes !!
<micky> ora si connette in lan
<jester-> se no ancora acpi=off
<nannes> cristian_c: gli hai fatto rimuovere ubuntu-desktop con quel comando !!! o.O
<nannes> cristian_c: riga 132 ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516539/
<micky> ma rimane il wi fi..
<nannes> ma scherziamo?
<micky> provo a disconnettere la lan??
<ubuntinolo> jester- una alla volta oppure posso settarli tutti insieme?
<jester-> uno alla volta
<cristian_c> nannes, ubuntu-desktop è un metapcchetto
<cristian_c> nannes, guarda l'output e vedrai che ha tolto solo il metapacchetto senza togliere unity o altro
<ubuntinolo> jester- quale mi consigli di tentare per primo?
<jester-> ubuntinolo: nomodeet
<jester-> set
<nannes> cristian_c: ok, credevo avesse rimosso tutti i figli
<ubuntinolo> jester- ok riavvio e provo
<leowalt> buonasera, ho provato più volte ad installare ubuntu server sia 32 bit che 64bit ma dopo qualche passaggio rimane in una schermata viola e non va più avanti,
<leowalt> pootete aiutarmi?
<leowalt> grazie
<micky> nannes scusami ancora
<micky> perciò adesso io mi scarico tranquillamente gli aggiornamenti release
<cristian_c> vin___, guarda: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 71 not upgraded.
<micky> modifico il driver della broadcom e tutto dovrebbe andare bene giusto?
<micky> cioè anche il wi fi giusto?
<vin___> quindi? deve upgradare71 files
<cristian_c> vin___,   screen-resolution-extra dkms chess-bin:i386 thunderbird-globalmenu
<cristian_c> vin___, dove hai preso screen-resolution-extra?
<cristian_c> vin___, digita: sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vin___> forse era incluso in ubu extra? espressamente così non lho preso singolarmente.
<cristian_c> vin___, negativo, non è negli extras, e manco nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, almeno la 12.04
<Disperato> salve, ho appena disinstallato ubuntu ma quando accendo il pc mi si presenta ancora la schermata di dual boot per scegliere fra windows7 e ubuntu, come posso fare per rimuoverla?
<cristian_c> Disperato, ma non era wubi?
<vin___> intanto il terminale mostra spacchettamenti a gogo
<jester-> Disperato: win non ce l'hai cchiù?
<Disperato> si era wubi ma non compariva l'opzione per disinstallarlo da pannello di controllo
<jester-> Disperato: hai installato dentro a winz con wubI'
<jester-> ?
<Disperato> allora dal prompt ho fatto bootrec.exe/fixrdm e bootrec.exe/fixboot così quando vado a scegliere ubuntu mi dice che non trova l'rdm di wubi
<jester-> Disperato: di solito si rimuove da pannello di controlla instalal rimuovi
<Disperato> ho quindi cancellato la cartella c:/ubuntu
<Disperato> gia ho controllat ma non c'era
<Disperato> ma comunque rimane il dual boot all'avvio
<nannes> micky: Ascolta un po'
<jester-> Disperato: mi pare strano che non ci fosse
<nannes> c'è questo piccolo problema di "ssd" che ti ho spiegato prima
<nannes> ora ti ho fatto risolvere completamente la ethernet :)
<Disperato> jester-: lo so, è parso strano anche a me
<jester-> Disperato: penso che devi ripristinare col cd di winz
<Disperato> jester-: ho provato anche col cd di win ma niente da fare
<nannes> però c'è questo problema, che ti costringe a scegliere SOLO uno dei due: vuoi Wireless O Cavo??? Sei obbligato a scegliere
<nannes> proprio per questa incompatibilità
<nannes> Poi a parte questo discorso, io ti consiglio ancora di installare Lubuntu
<nannes> soprattutto se il pc è datato
<Disperato> jester-: sia ripristino di sistema, sia dal prompt dal cd, sia ripara avvio
<jester-> Disperato: si va in console e non ricordo il comando
<micky> lubuntu dopo lo installo
<micky> xrò io tempo fa installai già il 12.04
<Disperato> jester-: ho anche installato da capo windows sperando che essendo wubi un programma andasse perso con la reinstallazione
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516642/
<micky> e mi funziono bene sia con cavo che con lan
<vin___> errore
<micky> ora xchè non funza più come prima???
<micky> ops wi fi scusa
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vin___> cris hai visto che ha dato errori?
<cristian_c> vin___, digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntolino> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> ubuntolino: aiò
<ubuntolino> jester- grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jester-> ubuntolino: con quale opzione
<ubuntolino> jester- adesso mi trovo in prova ubuntu
<Disperato> jester-: ubuntu a quanto credo lo ho levato dal pc quindi niente terminale, l'unico problema è soltanto lerave il dual boot, ho cercato su google ma nessuna delle soluzioni va bene...
<ubuntolino> jester- con quella che mi hai detto , nomodeset
<jester-> Disperato: col cd winz a un certo punto scelgi se andare in console di ripristino
<ubuntolino> jester- adesso per installarlo devo fare la stessa operazione distattivando il nomodeset, oppure provo dal live cd _??
<jester-> e si digita una strnga per ricreare il boot originale
<jester-> ma non ricordo
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516664/
<jester-> ubuntolino: vedi te se vuoi installare
<ubuntolino> jester- certo che voglio installare,
<jester-> ubuntolino: se sei nella live puoi andare in installa ubuntu
<jester-> ubuntolino: hai winz sul disco?
<Disperato> jester-: eh, su internet ho trovato che devo inserire bootrec.exe/fixmbr e bootrec.exe/fixboot, ma l'unico effetto che hanno avuto è stato che quando seleziono ubuntu mi da un errore e non lo apre
<ubuntolino> jester- si il 7, provo odio profondo
<cristian_c> vin___, hai fatto
<cristian_c> vin___, ora reinstalliamo i nouveau
<jester-> Disperato:  dovrebbe ripristinare
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<nannes> micky: Hai scelto quale vuoi?
<jester-> Disperato: se non lo fa non so che dirti
<nannes> O wireless O Cavo
<jester-> ubuntolino: na winz parte?
<ubuntolino> jester-  andando sul desktop e andando su installa ubuntu, mi riavvia ? in quel caso devo disattivare nomodeset?
<Disperato> jester-: neanche rimedi drastici? tanto il pc ha meno di un mese di vita e non ho dati importanti...
<ubuntolino> jester- si funzionava fino a 2 minuti fa :)
<jester-> non riavvia ma hai winz o no
<nannes> Disperato: No, per ripristinare l'MBR di windows non devi fare nulla di tutto ciò. Usa la RecoveryConsole come consigliato da jester-
<nannes> Quale versione di windows è?
<ubuntolino> jester- si ho il windows 7
<jester-> ubuntolino: allora modifica il menu di avvio da winz
<jester-> ubuntolino: e vuoi fare un dial boot?
<Disperato> nannes: win7 professional
<jester-> dual
<vin___> broken packages
<ubuntolino> jester- dual boot perche vorrei usare windows solo per alcuni software
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516692/
<jester-> ubuntolino: saggia decisone, hai dframmentato winz?
<ubuntolino> jester- no , mi conviene farlo prima di installare?
<nannes> Disperato: Usa FixBoot e FixMBR http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<jester-> ubuntolino: direi che è indispensabile
<nannes> Comunque non ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu, quindi please, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntolino> jester- grazie mille davvero ero disperato, adesso lo faccio subito
<jester-> ubuntolino: poi rivai sulla live, installazione e scegli installa accanto a winz
<cristian_c> vin___, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cristian_c> sempre stessi errori
<ubuntolino> jester-  installa accanto a winz?
<jester-> ti farà scegliere i quanto ridurre la partizione winz da destinare a ubuntu
<Disperato> nannes: già ho provato con fixboot e fixmbr...
<jester-> winz=windows
<ubuntolino> jester- quindi dopo per installare avvio sempre prima la live
<ubuntolino> jester- nella stessa modalita di ora disattivando il nomodeset
<jester-> ubuntolino: e sempre con nomodeset
<akis24> Disperato:  entra su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<vin___> e allora? ho un problema hardware?
<jester-> che dovrebbe tenerne conto installando
<Disperato> akis24: ok
<ubuntolino> jester- ok , casomai dovrebbe bloccarsi , vorra dire che lanciero l installazione ma non dalla live  , giusto?
<cristian_c> vin___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_chess_ubuntu.list
<jester-> ubuntolino: non si blocca
<vin___> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_chess_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> vin___, in un terminale, possibilmente
<micky> noooo nannes ho combinato una cazzate immate
<micky> ero convinto di ripristinare anche il wi fi..
<micky> ed ho installato il firmware b43..
<micky> risultato nn funziona più neanche la lan..
<ubuntolino> jester-   grazie mille jester!!
<micky> come posso disinstallarlo di nuovo??
<ubuntolino> jester-  vado subito a defremmentare e procedo con l installazione
<nannes> micky: Devi ASCOLTARE quello che ti dicono
<nannes> Ti ho detto che devi scegliere fra i due. C'è un conflitto permanente fra i due
<nannes> Perché la ethernet HA BISOGNO di ssd, mentre la wireless non lo sopporta.
<micky> ma se installlo lubuntu ho ancora gli stessi problemi??
<nannes> Quindi sei obbligato a scegliere quello che usi di più. Quinta volta che lo dico
<jester-> smontare ssd?
<nannes> micky: Credo che non cambierebbe nulla.. puoi sempre provarla in live
<micky> ok..
<vin___> cristian scusa cosa devo fare?
<micky> perdonami...
<micky> x disinstallare il b43
<cristian_c> vin___, digita il comando
<Disperato> akis24: non picchiarmi, qual'è la chat dove mi hai detto di andare prima?
<nannes> micky: Quindi vuoi sta ***** di wireless o quella viacavo?
<micky> wirless
<nannes> bene
<nannes> fai così allora
<cristian_c> vin___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_chess_ubuntu.list
<nannes> disinstalla la merda che hai appena installato prima di tutto
<micky> non so disinstallare qst è il mio problema..
<vin___> lo avevo digitato
<vin___> sul terminale
<vin___> e poi ti ho postato sulla chat la risposta
<vin___> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_chess_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> vin___, usa pastebin
<vin___> ok era solo un rigo scusa
<micky> io ho dgt sudo apt-get install firmware b43....
<cristian_c> vin___, mostrami tutto il contenuto del terminale
<micky> e per levare cosa devo digitare??
<cristian_c> vin___, oppure schermata
<jester-> micky: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516789/
<micky> ok grazie
<cristian_c> vin___, non avevi postato il risultato prima
<cristian_c> ora sì
<cristian_c> vin___, non ho idea di cosa ci sia in quel ppa
<cristian_c> vin___, prova a disattivarlo, ma credo tu abbia problemi con i pacchetti in ogni caso
<cristian_c> vin___, sarebbe meglio un ripristino di sistema
<vin___> come ripristino? reinstallo di nuovo?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vin___
<ubot-it> vin___: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vin___> non credo che abbia creato una partizione di swap, come faccio a saperlo?
<nannes> micky: fatto?
<micky> si.. ma ascolto il tuo consiglio ..installo lubuntu
<vin___> come faccio a installare creando la partizione di swap? (credo che non sia stata creata)
<nannes> ah ok.. lo stai già facendo?
<micky> yesss
<nannes> ok :)
<micky> a 12 anni povero
<cristian_c> vin___, sudo fdisk -l
<vin___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516837/ questo è il risultato, nel caso non è stata creata, come devo procedere per crearla?
<vin___> forse la ha creata nel disco da 80 gb?
<vin___> se volessi crearla nel disco da 250 (lo stesso dove ho istallato ubu)?
<sakurahno> buonasera a tutti, posso chiedere aiuto su un problema di installazione di ubuntu13.04?
<cristian_c> /dev/sda5       484208640   488396799     2094080   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cristian_c> vin___, ma cos'hai nel disco da 640 e in quello da 80?
<cristian_c> vin___, comunque, per quanto riguarda l'errore che ti dava prima, ho fatto una ricerca. Da quel che leggo pare tu abbia pacchetti incasinati non adatti ala versione
<cristian_c> sakurahno, spara
<vin___> da 240 ho solo ubu, 80 è vuoto, 600 dati
<vin___> ma devo ricaricarli perche li ho persi
<sakurahno> ho un pc (desktop) un po' vecchiotto sul quale c'era installato ubuntu 11.10. mi è stato chiesto di formattarlo per un altro utilizzo, ma di installare comunque un ubuntulike. ho installato lubuntu 13.04 (non da usb perchè tale pc ha le usb 1.0) ma da cd alternate. fa lo splash screen iniziale.. ma poi parte in terminale (a volte manco quello) e non carica X. se provo a caricarlo manualmente (startx) da un qualche errore.. ma 
<sakurahno> lightdm
<cristian_c> vin___, il secondo e terzo hanno il flag di boot
<vin___> devo levarlo?
<cristian_c> vin___, comunque, la partizione di swap c'è
<sakurahno> in più in fase di spegnimento mi da errore "caught bla bla 15"...
<vin___> si ho visto anche io
<cristian_c> vin___, allora a posto, va e non pacioccare più
<cristian_c> :)
<sakurahno> ora per violenza gli sto facendo un do-release-upgrade ;P che finisce tra 3 minuti)
<vin___> grazie, anche se mi sembra di non aver pacioccato.
<vin___> :-)))))))))))
<cristian_c> vin___, avevi comunque aggiunto due ppa
<jester-> sakurahno: vecchio pc direi una bella installazione pulita d ilubuntu 13.10
<vin___> ho fatto procedure dal ubuntu software center per installare alcuni software, non so cosa questo ha implicato
<sakurahno> jester-:  non me la fa fare :D ci ho provato .. la 13.10 (lubuntu) che non ha manco la versione alternate.. mi fa lo stesso errore
<vin___> e poi mi diceva di aggiornare i driver
<vin___> e lo ho fatto... ma
<vin___> vabbe...
<cristian_c> vin___, quali driver?
<vin___> quelli della scheda nvidia
<vin___> li avevo abilitati e ha funzionato ieri
<cristian_c> se è tra i normali aggiornamenti di sistema è un conto
<jester-> sakurahno: 12.04
<jester-> lts
<cristian_c> se è altro, ....
<vin___> senti non ho preso file esterni
<vin___> ha fatto procedure normali.
<vin___> il driver nvidia ha funzxionato tutto ieri
<sakurahno> ho un dvd 12.04xubuntu ma non me legge.. si ferma mentre carica la schermata di scelta lingua
<sakurahno> ma che problemi ha la 13.04?
<sakurahno> ho solo un dvd vergine e non voglio "sprecarlo" per una 12.04 ^^
<cristian_c> vin___, gli aggiornamenti non c'entrano con l'abilitare  i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> vin___, di serie sono attivi gli open
<cristian_c> vin___, inoltre, il ppa di wine non si aggiunge installando programmi dal software center
<sakurahno> ma poi più che continuare a preovare tutte le distro esistenti.. mi piacrebbe risolvere questo problema qui ^^
<jester-> sakurahno: se si è incrocchiato l'avanzamento c'è poco da risolvere
<vin___> oggi invece dopo che ho installato java (anche se tu hai detto che non centra niente, mi riferisco a qualcosa che ho fatto in contemporanea, o meglio che ha fatto ubu) allora dopo questa cosa e/o all'instalalzione di wine (fatta dal terminle seguendo le indicazioni di uno del supporto) ha iniziatoo adare problemi. a
<jester-> se conosci apt fai da ripristino sempre che parta
<sakurahno> no ma l'avanzamento non c'entra.. lo sto facendo fare ora giusto per violenza.. ma posso reinstallare pulito pulito la 13.04lubuntu
<jester-> se no reisntalla
<sakurahno> ma l'ho fatto gia 2 volte e mi ha dato sempre lo stesso problema
<vin___> comuqnue grazie lo stesso, vedo di rifare tutto, magari passando a lubuntu.
<jester-> !installazione | sakurahno
<ubot-it> sakurahno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vin___> ciao.
<jester-> !iso | sakurahno
<cristian_c> vin___, a me è stato riferito che hai installato openjdk-7 dai repo di ubuntu
<ubot-it> sakurahno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<sakurahno> jester-:  non sto a questo livello :D
<cristian_c> vin___, e la cosa non implica casini a driver o pacchetti
<sakurahno> l'installazione riesce... c'è qualche problema di compatibilità
<vin___> senti cris, non sono pratico, e sinceramente, avendo lavorato sotto dettatura, non posso ricordarmi cosa e come è stato fatto.
<nannes> vin___: Aspeeetttttta
<nannes> Ti ho sentito dire "13.04"
<nannes> sentito lol :D
<nannes> Vabeh, comunque c'è già la 13.10 (e ad aprile2014 esce la prossima, 14.04) quindi installa quella
<sakurahno> ho provato in ordine (installazioni pulite) 13.10xubuntu, (non parte lightdm o gdm che sia e non parte il server x) ho provato la 13.04lubuntu(alternate) pulita... stesso identico problema
<sakurahno> in più entrambe hanno problemi sullo shoutdown (gia a fine installazione) mi dice "caught signal 15, shutting down" e non si spegne
<sakurahno> (altri errori che mi da quando provo a fare startx: xinit: giving up, unable to connetc to Xserver: connection refused. server error)
<colorpaper> buonasera a tutti! ho installato ubuntu oggi per la prima volta ma non riesco a installare il dispositivo usb della d-link dwa 131 che serve come router wifi. Io ho scaricato i driver per linux ma non so come installarli! Ringrazio anticipatamente per una risposta
<nannes> colorpaper: Scusa ma non è un router, si chiama adattatore wireless.  Il router è tutta un'altra cosa :)
<colorpaper> scusa l'ignoranza...
<nannes> colorpaper: sei collegato con il pc in questione?
<colorpaper> no purtroppo no, il pc ce l'ho in ufficio
<nannes> Beh è assolutamente necessario.
<nannes> Non possiamo fare nulla qui, se non hai davanti il pc
<colorpaper> si immaginavo... pensavo di capire almeno che tipo di problema fosse! :)
<nannes> beh sicuramente carichi il modulo del kernel errato. Questione di driver
<colorpaper> ok... quindi che tipo di procedimento dovrei effettuare?
<nannes> colorpaper: È necessario che tu venga in chat con quel pc, e riceverai le istruzioni giuste
<nannes> perch per sapere che fare ci servono info che prendiamo da quel determinato pc. Non si può fare altrimenti
<colorpaper> lo farei volentieri ma non posso connettermi dato che l'adattatore wireless non riesco ad installarlo!
<nannes> colorpaper: Devi connetterti in qualche altro modo.. usando un altro adattatore ad esempio, oppure connettendolo con il cavo
<nannes> comunque, se ad esempio su quel pc hai ubuntu12.04 e il kernel alla versione 3.8, questa guida potrebbe funzionare! http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/277-ubuntu-precise-dwa-131-rev-b1
<nannes> Però come ho detto, non hai mai la certezza
<nannes> Dovrei guardare molte info sul sistema prima di procedere ed essere sicuro
<micky> ok nannes.. ottimo consiglio caricato lubuntu :-)
<micky> xrò all'avvio mi dice errore caricatura firmware b43
<micky> secondo te che devo fare?
<nannes> non fa nulla si risolve... la LAN funge?
<micky> si
<nannes> Vieni con quello allora
<micky> ok
<colorpaper> capito ma dato che al momento possiedo solo il web cube della 3 non posso usare il cavo. Intanto grazie, ma dato che il pc da cui scrivo è portatile non si può usare questo avendo l'altro sotto mano?
<micky> eccomi qui nannes
<micky> con lubuntu ;-)
<nannes> Grande. Inizia installando pastebinit, così non ti rompi ogni volta a fare copia/incolla ;)
<micky> ok
<micky> perdonami mi sento un po spaesato qui...
<micky> come devo muovermi??
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<micky> ok!
<micky> io ci sono
<nannes> ohhhhhhhhh sorry micky XD XD
<micky> de nada figurati
<nannes> mi ero perso fra un supporto e l'altro XD
<micky> a quest'ora capita..
<nannes> ok dunque.. la lan ti funge ma vuoi la wireless.. prendiamo un paio di info prima
<micky> ok
<nannes> { lsmod;ls /etc/
<nannes> merda
<nannes> scusa non copiarlo, è solo a metà
<nannes> { lsmod;cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf;ls /etc/modprobe.d/|grep blacklist;cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf;}|pastebinit
<nannes> eccolo intero^
<micky> ok
<micky> cat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf: File o directory non esistente http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517072/
<colorpaper> ho guardato il link... ma sinceramente non ci ho capito niente!
<nannes> ok, ottimo micky! :) Vediamo se con l'ultima Lubuntu (nuovo kernel) hanno fixato il problema :P
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517080/
<micky> ah ok.. con paste quello che mi hai fatto scaricare basta clicare dentro il riquadrino
<micky> adesso ho cpt..
<nannes> micky:   sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<micky> ti copio il risultato??
<nannes> yessss http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517100/
<nannes> Ok, riavvia... Ci sono 3 possibili casi
<nannes> caso 1) Funzioneranno tutte e due (difficile)
<nannes> caso 2) Funzionerà solo la wireless (più probabile)
<nannes> caso 3) nessuna delle due funzionerà, e dovremo fare un piccolo fix (un po' probabile)
<nannes> lol
<micky> ok..
<micky> riavvio
<Micky> eccomi qui
<nannes> beh? :D
<Micky> la lan funza
<Micky> provo wi fi..
<nannes> ottimo! :d LA Wireless ?
<nannes> ok
<Micky> adesso
<nannes> ricorda che devi spegnere la LAN per provare la wireless
<nannes> Nel senso, devi staccare il cavo LAN
<krabador> Micky, hai risolto il problema con 3[3[3[3[3[3[ ?
<micky> la rete wi fi
<micky> compare come opzione ma nn viene fleggata
<Puffo10> salve
<Puffo10> Vorrei chiedere un aiuto!! .............il mio errore è questo !  :
<nannes> micky: Vicino all'orologio, vedi l'iconcina? cliccaci sopra, vedi se rileva le reti
<Puffo10> -  Non è stato definito alcun file system di root . Correggere questo problema dal meu' di partizionamento.
<colorpaper> ..........
<nannes> colorpaper: che c'è...?
<nannes> Puffo10: Stai installando Lubuntu?
<krabador> Puffo10, se durante il menu di partizonamento , durante, l'installazione, devi selezionare una partizione, cliccare su change,e impostare il punto di mount su /
<ubuntolino> buonasera, ho un problema nell'installare ubuntu
<micky> si
<colorpaper> ti ringrazio per il link che mi hai mandato nonostante l'avessi già visto... ma non riesco a capire il procedimento
<micky> rileva le re
<Puffo10> ah... quindi non su " /boot "  ?!!??? ....solo "/"   ???
<Puffo10> ok ...sto provando !
<krabador> Puffo10, si, solo /
<micky> vicino l'orologio c'è òa doppia freccia della lan e se ci clicco sopra compare la tendina nella quale dice abilita reti wi fi
<krabador> ubuntolino, chiedi
<micky> ma non permette di flaggare
<ubuntolino> krabador, mi espelle il dvd
<Puffo10> mentre sulla scelta di sopra ..lascio  - Usare com : file system ext4 con journaling -      ???
<VodkaLemmon> eh?
<ubuntolino> krabador ero in prova, ho avviato l installazione , ho scelto la lingua, ho scelto di installarlo in windows e poi si e riavviato e mi ha cacciato il dvd
<krabador> Puffo10, si, ed imposta il punto di mount su /
<nannes> VodkaLemmon: Si scrive "Lemon" con una emme!! Da dove vieni ?!
<VodkaLemmon> ma è ganzo con due
<krabador> ubuntolino, dopo qunato tempo l'ha fatto ?
<ubuntolino> mi ha dato questa scritta:  Please remove installation media and close tray then press Enter"
<micky> voglio cambiare il mio nick.. e chiamarmi mickycubalibre
<micky> ahahah
<VodkaLemmon> scrivi /nick mickycubalibre
<krabador> ubuntolino, dopo qunato tempo l'ha fatto ?
<nannes> colorpaper: Bene, e cosa ti serve? vuoi che ti faccia un corso di infrmatica per poterlo capire? I mean, ti ho detto che se vuoi aiuto noi ci siamo, ma devi venire con QUEL pc in questione. Noi di più non possiamo far
<ubuntolino> krabador quasi subito dopo aver scelto di installarlo in windows
<Puffo10> ok! ...Ora mettendo , fileSystem etx4journaling  ,  /    e premendo installa....mi esce :
<krabador> micky, non è meglio micky3[3[3[3[3[3[3[3[3[
<micky> nooo
<VodkaLemmon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<micky> quello era l'errore che mi ha fatto girare le @@ ieri col 13.10
<Puffo10> Non è stata selezionata alcuna partizione per essere usata come area di swap. E' consigliato abilitareuno spazio di swap in modo.... etc etc
<micky> e il pc si è salvato da un lancio x pura fortuna di un ultima formattazione ;-)
<krabador> Puffo10, non hai fatto la partizione di swap?
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: la swap non è obbligatoria, solo se hai poca ram è utile
<Puffo10> Se non si torna al menu' di partizionamento per assegnare una partzione di swap, l'installazione proseguirà senza spazio swap...
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: la swap non è obbligatoria, solo se hai poca ram è utile
<Puffo10> ...ah !!... eeeeh che ne sò !! X( ....dimmi tu se conviene farlo.. !!
<Puffo10> :?
<ubuntolino> krabador vuoi un immagine?
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: quanta ram hai
<colorpaper> grazie dell'aiuto... io ho fatto una domanda per poter capire cosa dover fare, del corso di informatica non me ne faccio un cazzo! ma dato che mi sembrava un sistema operativo valido volevo provarlo ma con restrizioni di questo tipo mi viene difficile! come faccio ad entrare su internet con un pc che non si connette???
<Puffo10> 4 gb
<Puffo10> su un Corei7 2.0 ghz
<Puffo10> ?!????che faccio !?!??
<krabador> colorpaper, calma ,e esponi il problema
<VodkaLemmon> colorpaper: tranquillo dai
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: puoi anche non metterla la swap
<jester-> colorpaper: sai che ora è?
<colorpaper> se sapessi il problema non sarei su questa chat all'una di notte...
<Puffo10> hhhh
<micky> scusami nannes... a questo punto che devo fare??
<jester-> colorpaper: mica è un call center a pagamento
<krabador> colorpaper, io non so con chi hai parlato prima, se vuoi puoi tranquillamente riparlare del problema, se no, ci siamo visti.
<Puffo10> vabè....quindi mi conviene CMQ farla ....sta swap !!??!.. ..mi sembra di capire che Vada meglio se fatta !??...giusto !?
<Puffo10> ....se non è troppo complicato la faccio allora...
<jester-> Puffo10: 4 di ram non serve
<VodkaLemmon> colorpaper: in alto a sinistra c'e' un'icona che ti permette di scegliere, cliccandola, le varie reti wifi.
<krabador> Puffo10, puoi non farla, vai avanti
<Puffo10> ...ah !...ok!.... mò è diverso!
<Puffo10> vabè ...faccio Avanti allora !
<Puffo10> :D
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: puoi anche non farla, clicca su continua
<VodkaLemmon> Puffo10: si su avanti
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-04
<jester-> madu
<nannes> colorpaper, ti ho già detto che + assolutamente necessario connettersi con il computer in questione. In che modo lo devi scoprire tu: con un cavo di rete ad esempio, oppure ancora con un altro adattatore (lo chiedi a un amico), o ancora con una scheda PCMCIA
<Puffo10> :)
<ubuntolino> jester- ho un problema nell'installare , potresti darmi una mano?
<VodkaLemmon> ubuntolino: dica tutto
<jester-> ubuntolino: del tipo?
<colorpaper> grazie krabador... il mio problema è che il pc su cui ho installato ubuntu non mi riconosce l'adattatore usb della d-link dwa 131
<nannes> Insomma i metodi sono tanti. Ma come ho già detto, non puoi pretendere che risolviamo il tuo problema se non abbiamo una minima info sul sistema. Versione di ubuntu, specifiche dell'adattatore wireless, driver utilizzati, drivers in blacklist eccetera... potrei continuare per pagine per elencare tutte le info che servono
<nannes> colorpaper: ^
<jester-> colorpaper: non tutti gli adattatori sono compatibili
<ubuntolino> jester- avviato il live, ho clicclato sull icona per avviare l'installazione, ho scelto la lingua e poi ho scelto di installare su windows 7
<jester-> ubuntolino: accanto a winz7?
<Puffo10> EVVVVAI sta installando !!!
<Puffo10> Thanks ...ALL !!
<nannes> micky: Quindi non riesci ad attivare il wifi giusto?
<micky> giusto
<Puffo10> ...e W Ubuntu !.....Sempre
<colorpaper> perfetto l'importante è sapere che quell'adattatore non va bene e provvederò a sostituirlo... ma pensavo fosse compatibile dato che l'ho comprato una settimana fa...
<micky> appare solo la scelta ma nn puoi fleggare
<krabador> colorpaper, se non va, prova con ndiswrapper
<jester-> colorpaper: di solito roba linksys e netgear lo sono
<nannes> colorpaper: Infatti io sono del parere che si possa riuscire a farlo funzionare...
<krabador> !ndiswrapper | colorpaper
<ubot-it> colorpaper: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<nannes> ma solo se puoi connettere quel pc ad internet
<nannes> krabador: Non ha nemmeno connessione internet
<ubuntolino> jester- la prima scelta e quella che dice installare ubuntu su windows7 se nn erro ?
<jester-> colorpaper: oppure trova i driver per xp e cpme suggerisce krabador usa il wrapper
<nannes> micky: Ok, facciamo un test disabilitando NM (solo temporaneamente) e usando il terminale
<micky> ok
<jester-> ubuntolino: non esiste su winz 7 se hai fatto il boot da cd
<nannes> micky: però connettiti anche con l'altro pc, perché ci saranno momenti in cui la connessione salterà
<jester-> !nidswrapper | colorpaper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nidswrapper'
<micky> okk
<jester-> !nidswrapper | colorpaper
<VodkaLemmon> !ndiswarapper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ndiswarapper'
<VodkaLemmon> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<jester-> ce azz
<micky> ci sono
<krabador> sembra che la dwa 131 possa andare con un firmware incluso nel pacchetto linux-firmware
<krabador> colorpaper, è un notebook o fisso?
<colorpaper> è un fisso
<ubuntolino> jester- erano 3 opzioni durante l'installazione , la prima non ricordo precisamente come era scritta
<krabador> colorpaper, non hai una porta lan?
<colorpaper> il pc da cui scrivo è un portatile
<colorpaper> si ha una porta lan ma io ho il web cube della 3
<jester-> ubuntolino: quindi accanto a winz e dopo?
<krabador> colorpaper, solo quello?
<ubuntolino> jester- dopo si e riavviato immediatamente, e mi ha buttato fuori il dvd
<ubuntolino> jester- ed e partito windows
<jester-> ubuntolino: dopo aver atto cosa
<jester-> fatto
<ubuntolino> jester- dopo aver scelto di installarlo accanto winz
<mickycubalibre[3> sono in doppia nannes
<colorpaper> si purtroppo si, altrimenti il problema penso che non si presenterebbe! :)
<jester-> ubuntolino:  hai riprovato?
<nannes> lol mickycubalibre[3
<ubuntolino> jester- no ,
<jester-> riprova
<jester-> ubuntolino: boot da cd nè
<jester-> non avviare dentro a winz
<jester-> che lubuntu ha ancora il wubi di M
<nannes> micky: Vai con ----> sudo service network-manager stop
<ubuntolino> jester- ah ok capito, riprovo
<micky> ok
<jester-> ubuntolino: sempre con nomodeset
<jester-> ma hanno soppresso la pagina wiki del wrapper?
<micky> fatto
<willystile> buona sera a tutti!!!
<nannes> micky: sudo ifconfig <------ cosa esce?
<willystile> sono nuovo del mondo linux...
<jester-> colorpaper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517242/
<willystile> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso trovare i programmi di cui ho bisogno???
<krabador> colorpaper, su che ubuntu stai provando il tutto ?
<jester-> willystile: in software center
<willystile> nella home quindi?
<jester-> willystile: che centra la home
<willystile> hai detto softare center!!!
<jester-> willystile: cerca software center nei menu
<willystile> ah ok!!!
<willystile> scusa la mia ignoranza!!!
<nannes> micky: invece sudo ifconfig -a  ?
<willystile> sono nuovo qui...
<nannes> (senza punto interrogatico)
<nannes> *interrogativo
<willystile> e dopo anni con windows...
<colorpaper> 12.04.3 lts 32 bit desktop
<jester-> willystile: cosa ti serve
<willystile> antivirus....
<willystile> firewalll
<Puffo10> ..ho cantato vittoria troppo presto !! : (
<willystile> player simil silverlight
<VodkaLemmon> willystile: antivirus non ti serve affatto
<willystile> mmmmm....
<willystile> non direi!!!
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517253/
<willystile> ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero
<VodkaLemmon> willystile: il firewall è gia installato, cerca ed installa il pacchetto gufw per poterlo configurare facilmente
<Puffo10> ..appena finita l'installazione ...mi ha chiesto il riavvio(normalmente)...ho riavviato... e mi è uscita la schermata nera..con  GRUB>
<willystile> su questo tema..
<jester-> willystile: silverlight non esiste. c'è solo un pluin firefox per vedere la rai
<Puffo10> mi aiutate !?!??????
<Puffo10> ...por favor ?!?!?! :(:(:(
<krabador> Puffo10,  nera e basta?
<krabador> willystile, non ci sono virus.
<jester-> Puffo10: hai cambiato le imostazioni del boot loader installando?
<jester-> lo ha messo tipo su sda1 anzichè sda?
<willystile> ormai tutti i sistemi sono vulnerabili
<Puffo10> Si , tutta nera... con scritto sopra : GNU GRUB  version2.00-ubuntu2.1 ...e sotto : Minimal BASH-like editing...etcetc
<willystile> io ho usato win per molti anni
<Puffo10> ... ho lasciato la sbarra...come dicevi !
<willystile> mac os
<willystile> e android
<VodkaLemmon> willystile: gli antivirus non servono su linux perche sono scritti per funzionare con windows
<krabador> willystile, le vulnerabilità sono un'altro discorso
<willystile> e secondo alcuni esperti anche linux è vulnerabile
<krabador> !chat | willystile VodkaLemmon
<ubot-it> willystile VodkaLemmon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> tutto è vulnerabile
<nannes> micky: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<VodkaLemmon> willystile: tuttavia puoi installare clamav che èè un antivirus gratis
<nannes> che dice ?
<micky> ok adesso ci provo
<jester-> non esiste un pc connesso a internet sicuro
<jester-> l'unica è sbattersene le balle
<willystile> lo stavo proprio cercando clamav!!!!
<jester-> la roba seria le tieni in un pc non connesso
<nannes> lol un po' drastico jester-
<willystile> ha ragione jester
<VodkaLemmon> willystile: apri un terminale e digita sudo apt-get install clamav oppure usa il software center
<nannes> se ci metti impegno, puoi rendere un sistema più sicuro
<micky> ok fatto
<jester-> a quale pro
<nannes> non invulnerabile da qualsiasi avversario, ma sicuramente meglio di niente
<jester-> i dati sensibili uno se li blinda
<nannes> certo
<jester-> il resto che mo frega
<willystile> vedila codi jester
<micky> domy@domy-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU608ES-ABZ:
<nannes> beh però ad esempio l'home banking come lo fai jester-?
<jester-> punti di vista
<willystile> un sistema non protetto...
<nannes> sei obbligato a usare internet
<willystile> è come una casa con la porta aperta...
<Puffo10> scusaaaateeeee.......... !??!? ....a parte parlare dei problemi tecnologici informatici legati alla privacy della società moderna......  .....
<nannes> micky: nessuna risposta?
<micky> si quella :domy@domy-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU608ES-ABZ:
<jester-> nannes: telfono in banca
<Puffo10> qualcuno può dirmi cosa cavolo dovrei fare adesso  X(((((((
<krabador> willystile, scusa, ma sei offtopic qui
<jester-> e quando ho tempo passo a firmare
<nannes> jester-: non usi mai l'home banking'? o.O
<Puffo10> krabador....
<willystile> kra chiedo scusa
<jester-> molto di rado
<nannes> jester-: non fai mai acquisti su internet? o.O
<jester-> e sul mac
<willystile> stavo rispondendo...7
<nannes> eh appunto.. quello intendo, io
<willystile> kra di che si parla qui?
<jester-> che i browser linux vanna a cazz
<krabador> Puffo10, hai modo di mandare una schermata?
<Puffo10> SUPPORTO !
<krabador> !image | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Puffo10> oddio... ..nn so proprio...
<Puffo10> ah!!! ..ok !
<nannes> !pazienza | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> nannes: la sicurezza deve garantirla la banca
<nannes> jester-: Sì, ma se hai un pc infetto... addio
<willystile> vedo che anche jester è fuori tema!!!
<Puffo10> .....no no ...ma io infatti NON PRETENDO proprio niente.. ...nn farei mai!!
<Puffo10> ..anzi... dico SEMPRE anticipatamente Grazie !!!!. ....a priori !
<Puffo10> ....vabò...
<nannes> appunto allora non stramazzare frasi come quella di prima  "sUPPORTO"
<Puffo10> cmq
<jester-> nannes:  pulisci la cash il rutter è wirefallato
<jester-> che altro vuoi fare
<jester-> se la banca non garantisce so cazzi suoi
<willystile> cmq grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato!!!
<krabador> Puffo10, hai ravviato, e cos'è successo?
<jester-> e dipende da come gestisci gli accessi
<Puffo10> ...no , quella era un rsp a qlc che chiedeva di che si parlava in qst chat!!
<jester-> 3 pass
<jester-> una normale e 2 da key
<nannes> jester-: what? io dico che se il tuo pc è infetto (da un virus) la banca non c'entra più nulla... le info vengono fregate dal tuo pc... in chiaro tra l'altro!
<Puffo10> ...ed ero stato sgridato pure io ....stas...perchè "divagavo" ... ...
<Puffo10> ...vabò
<jester-> ma unix non piglia virus
<jester-> o no
<nannes> jester-: ni
<willystile> W LINUX-UNIX!!!!!    sta m...a di win....
<VodkaLemmon> !chat | jester- Puffo10
<ubot-it> jester- Puffo10: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> unix ha le sue vulnerabilità
<nannes> jester-: purtroppo ci sono
<willystile> buona notte raga!
<nannes> pochi ma ci sono
<Puffo10> se riavvio... mi esce ... una foto ..che farò or ora !
<krabador> VodkaLemmon, Puffo10 è ontopic
<jester-> nannes: e con 2 generatori di pass la vedo dura
<VodkaLemmon> ah
<VodkaLemmon> scusa puffo
<nannes> no jester-, quando sei infetto puoi averne anche 20 di generatori, ma il virus ti frega le info in chiaro (keylogging o api di sistema)
<nannes> ti può anche controllare a distanza mentre sei loggato
<jester-> nannes: e si clonano la credit o il bancomatt al supermercato?
<ubuntolino> jester-   ciao jester, ancora niente mi riavvia e mi espelle il dvd
<nannes> micky: Bene, fai di nuovo   sudo ifconfig     e vedi se ora appare wlan0
<micky> ok
<ubuntolino> jester- quando espelle il dvd compare una schermata
<jester-> ubuntolino:  secndo me canni qualcosa
<ubuntolino> jester-  :(
<jester-> ubuntolino: avvia la live e vieni qui con quella
<nannes> jester-: ad esempio quando tu entri a fare home banking, il virus avvisa il padrone, che entra e fa quello che gli pare
<jester-> ubuntolino: winz deframmentato?
<ubuntolino> jester- ok
<ubuntolino> jester- sisi
<VodkaLemmon> non ci sono virus per linux
<nannes> VodkaLemmon: lo dici tu :P
<jester-> nannes:
<jester-> <VodkaLemmon> non ci sono virus per linux
<jester-> e neppure per mac
<krabador> mac ha le sue vulnerabilità
<jester-> ci sono i triano
<krabador> diverse le ha safari
<micky> mi appare cio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517296/
<jester-> pure linux ha le sue
<jester-> krabador: firefox
<VodkaLemmon> nannes: bah
<jester-> nannes: dicci come fare
<ubuntolino> jester- avvio la live e mi collego , cmq la schermata al riavvio e questa:  http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7560/9yos.jpg
<krabador> se per adesso linux e mac sono "sicuri" è per la loro diffusione
<jester-> ubuntolino: bisogna scegliere di NON fare aggiornamenti
<mickycubalibre[3> ora ho perso la connessione
<nannes> e anche per l'ottimo sistema dei permessi, che scongiura molti problemi
<jester-> ubuntolino: non è che usi la wifi
<micky> no sono connesso ma senza più icona di connessione
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Normale, te l'ho detto. Ora stacca il cavo LAN da quel pc, che facciamo un bello scan delle reti per vedere se le trova
<micky> sorry
<micky> ok
<Puffo10> krabador...
<krabador> si
<mickycubalibre[3> ho sconnesso la lan
<Puffo10> ...io carico la foto... premo SUBMIT...
<Puffo10> ma nn succede nient
<Puffo10> :(
<jester-> Puffo10: hai un solo hd nel pc?
<Puffo10> si
<jester-> Puffo10: hai cambiato le impostazioni del boot loader?
<Puffo10> un solo hard disk intendi...!??!...S I!!..dal pc con cui scrivo ho anche Solo Ub
<Puffo10> Jester..perdonami... ma nn sò proprio cosa ..o come fare..!?
<jester-> Puffo10: il pc in questione con grub zoppo
<Puffo10> ...ah
<krabador> !grub | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ha uno o piu hd
<Puffo10> ...si si !!!
<Puffo10> nn so come
<Puffo10> ..ok !
<jester-> Puffo10: hai cambiato le impostazioni del boot loader?
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Ok, vai con questo ----> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Puffo10> nooooooo.... nn so manco cos'è !!!....ora vedo ste due pagine che m'avete mandato
<Puffo10> ..:)
<krabador> Puffo10, il ripristion
<krabador> Puffo10, il ripristino
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<Puffo10> o.O
<Puffo10> ((((cmq ...prima parlavo del link per mandarti la foto della schermata))))
<ubuntolino> jester- eccomi sono collegato con la live
<Puffo10> ...che nn và!
<jester-> ubuntolino: vai in installazione  e non spuntare aggiornamenti on line
<VodkaLemmon> sudo update-grub
<mickycubalibre[3> interface doesn't support scanning
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Come pensavo.. dobbiamo fare quel fix. Ora lo facciamo. Al riavvio, la wireless funzionerà, la LAN non lo so. Pronto?
<mickycubalibre[3> pronto
<jester-> ubuntolino: quando arrivi a installa accanto fischia
<krabador> !image | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> mickycubalibre[3: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  , sudo rmomd ssd sudo rmmod b44
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:         echo "blacklist ssd"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<Puffo10> krabador....scusa ...io ho caricato la foto .. ..e dopo premo sotto...il pulsante Submit !!
<Puffo10> giusto!?!?...
<krabador> si
<Puffo10> ...ma nn succede niente
<Puffo10> ...devo copiare soloil link...e metterlo qui sopra !?
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: poi riavvia
<Puffo10> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Choose+an+image+to+upload.+Agree+to+the+terms.
<Puffo10> così ?!
<krabador> Puffo10, spunti la casella "I agree to Imagebin's Terms of Service* " ?
<Puffo10> SI !
<jester-> sfoglia?
<krabador> non hai postato nulla
<Puffo10> ..........e lo SO !!!!....ma GIURO ...faccio tutto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Puffo10> scrivo il nik... carico la foto ....spunto la casella....
<mickycubalibre[3> riavviato
<mickycubalibre[3> tt ok
<nannes> Wireless funge?
<mickycubalibre[3> no
<mickycubalibre[3> nn funge wirless
<mickycubalibre[3> adesso si
<mickycubalibre[3> funge
<mickycubalibre[3> inserisco pasword
<nannes> :D parlato troppo presto :D
<Puffo10> eeeh!...si ...sto scrivendo!
<mickycubalibre[3> adesso no..
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:   sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<mickycubalibre[3> la politica di sistema impedisce di modificare le impostazioni di rete per tutti gli utenti
<nannes> ??
<Puffo10> ....nient!!!
<krabador> Puffo10, http://postimage.org/?lang=italian
<nannes> perché che impo hai cercato di modificare mickycubalibre[3?
<krabador> Puffo10, http://tinypic.com/
<mickycubalibre[3> nessuna
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:   sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<mickycubalibre[3> mi è ok
<Puffo10> ooooooooooohhh
<Puffo10> qui succede gia qualcosa
<Puffo10> è arrivato al 100% ....e mò c'è " Attendi"
<jester-> oddio
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Ti decidi?! xD
<Puffo10> ECCO!!!
<Puffo10> errore caricamento!
<nannes> lol sorpresina
<Puffo10> provo col cavo ...
<jester-> no il cavo no
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> monosillabi o.0
<mickycubalibre[3> dgt sudo etcetera..
<nannes> aaaaaaah
<mickycubalibre[3> dgt sudo etcetera..'
<Puffo10> ok ok ok ok !!!....Andato
<mickycubalibre[3> devo riavviare???
<jester-> adrianaaaaaa
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: No.. non va dopo quello?
<Puffo10> hahaha
<Puffo10> ...W ROky ...
<Puffo10> cmq
<Puffo10> http://postimg.org/image/66amy9qx5/2b4ec51e/
<Puffo10> giusto !?!???
<mickycubalibre[3> no
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:  sudo rmmod b44;sudo rmmod ssd;sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<Puffo10> eddaiiii... :(((((
<mickycubalibre[3> riprovo
<mickycubalibre[3> dice: error module ssd is not currently loaded
<nannes> ok, per il resto?
<Puffo10> krab...appena puoi ..dimmi se vedi la schermata (io m'appiccio na sigarett..)
<Puffo10> ;)
<krabador> si, la schermata si vede
<Puffo10> ok!.... (fiuuuuuu)
<krabador> segui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<mickycubalibre[3> il resto ok
<krabador> !grub | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Wireless?
<mickycubalibre[3> no
<Puffo10> perfett....grazie Krab
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:  lsmod
<nannes> tutto in pastebin..
<mickycubalibre[3> nn mi va neanche la lan
<jester-> mickycubalibre[3: hai installato il firmware b43?
<mickycubalibre[3> sto seguendo le istru di nannes
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: normale che non va il lan
<mickycubalibre[3> ora faccio un copia e incolla
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: yes bravo
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: ora che ci sei, anche dmesg|tail
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: anche  sudo rfkill list all
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3> nooooo
<mickycubalibre[3> ma non è compatibile con libre office??
<mickycubalibre[3> gli appunti di lubuntu??
<Puffo10> ..ma è normale che , da quando ho aperto il terminale...e ci sto scrivendo..siano cambiati i tasti !????
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Certo che è compatibile
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Hai pastato quella roba?
<Puffo10> (..tipo la sbarra...lineetta.. ..é ..à ...e via dicendo
<Puffo10> )
<nannes> Puffo10:  aggiustala così:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<mickycubalibre[3> non riesco ad aprirla
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: cioè?
<Puffo10> miiiiink......... .......spettacolo!!!
<Puffo10> :D  grazie
<nannes>  ;)
<mickycubalibre[3> l'ho salvata ma nn so come aprirla x copiarla ed incollarla qui nel sito
<Puffo10> oddio.....e come faccio a sapere il modello qual'è !??!?
<Puffo10> ...ah ok ok....ci sò...(credo)
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: come l'hai salvata scusa? o.O
<mickycubalibre[3> in .abv
<mickycubalibre[3> con abi word
<nannes> lol.. ma libreoffice non li apre gli abv??
<nannes> senti mandami direttamente il file, va bene.. via irc
<Puffo10> è normale il WARNING : GPT detected on ' /dev/sda' ...etc etc...
<Puffo10> !???
<mickycubalibre[3> 1 hp wifi wirless lan
<mickycubalibre[3> soft blocked: no
<Puffo10> ...Use GNU Parted.
<mickycubalibre[3> hard blocked no
<mickycubalibre[3> blutooht
<mickycubalibre[3> soft blocked yes
<mickycubalibre[3> hard blocked no
<mickycubalibre[3> gps
<mickycubalibre[3> soft blocked yes
<nannes> nooooo
<nannes> lol
<mickycubalibre[3> hard blocked no
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: non hai capito lol .. devi inviarmi il file abw... altrimenti puoi pastare su pastebin direttamente, invece di farlo qui
<mickycubalibre[3> scusa è hard blocked yes
<mickycubalibre[3> come faccio ad inviarlo??
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Il tuo client IRC non lo permette?
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: oppure uppalo da qualche parte! suu forza, è pieno di siti.. caricalo su  http://mega.co.nz  forza!!!!!!! :D
<mickycubalibre[3> sto provando da mega
<mickycubalibre[3> ma anche qui
<nannes> anche qui cosa?o.o
<mickycubalibre[3> non apre niente..
<mickycubalibre[3> carica carica..
<mickycubalibre[3> e na mazza
<mickycubalibre[3> da irc come si fa
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: https://www.4shared.com
<mickycubalibre[3> nannes mi spiace ..nn sono uno smanettone e non ho mai usato sti shared..
<mickycubalibre[3> come devo usarli??
<krabador> Puffo10, posta l'errore per intero
<krabador> !pastebin | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Semplice, trascini il file su quel logo BLU enorme con scritto UPLOAD
<mickycubalibre[3> qllo l'ho capito
<mickycubalibre[3> ma poi che devo fare??
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: usa questo http://www.filedropper.com/
<nannes> Mò quei maledetti di 4sharing chiedono pure la registrazione -.-
<Puffo10> ok...il grub è appost!!!...riavvio...ma mi riparte win8
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Poi mi incolli il Link
<mickycubalibre[3> <a href=http://www.filedropper.com/dc1><img src=http://www.filedropper.com/download_button.png width=127 height=145 border=0/></a><br /><div style=font-size:9px;font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;width:127px;font-color:#44a854;> <a href=http://www.filedropper.com >share files free</a></div>
<mickycubalibre[3> <a href=http://www.filedropper.com/dc1_1><img src=http://www.filedropper.com/download_button.png width=127 height=145 border=0/></a><br /><div style=font-size:9px;font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;width:127px;font-color:#44a854;> <a href=http://www.filedropper.com >share files free</a></div>
<nannes> oh ce l'hai fatta.. hai fatto un po' di casino,
<nannes> ma ce l'hai fatta :D
<krabador> Puffo10, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Puffo10> miiiiiiink
<nannes> per l'IRC-log, l'ho incollato per te su pastebin  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517566/
<nannes> però hai messo solo lsmod mickycubalibre[3  -.-"""""""""""
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: dmesg|tail;sudo rfkill list all
<mickycubalibre[3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517571/
<nannes> non usare abiword stavolta
<nannes> bravo
<mickycubalibre[3> non ho nient'altro
<mickycubalibre[3> su quel pc
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:   usa leafpad (l'editor) lo trovi su accessori
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:  fai questo-----> dmesg|tail;sudo rfkill list all
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517595/
<nannes> cezzoooooooooo
<nannes> il secondo comando non è uscito
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:  sudo rfkill list all
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517610/
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: basta, ora maniere forti
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> Si apre l'editor. Vai giù in fondo al file, e cancella l'ultima riga. Che sarebbe "blacklist ssd"
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3> ultima riga mi da blacklist amd76x_edac
<nannes> non era   ssd ??
<mickycubalibre[3> no c'è scritto qst
<nannes> ma l'hai cancellato oppure no quello che ti ho scritto^
<mickycubalibre[3> ho fatto tutto ciò che mi hai detto
<nannes> sì o no XD
<mickycubalibre[3> tutto qllo che mi hai detto di fare ho fatto
<mickycubalibre[3> si
<nannes> scusa, l'hai fatto 2 secondi fa, non andiamo in pallone :D    Sei sceso fino all'ultima riga, a cancellare "blacklist ssd"?
<mickycubalibre[3> non c'è scritto blacklist ssd
<mickycubalibre[3> ultima riga dice blacklist amd76x_edac
<nannes> la comanda è:  non c'è scritto perché l'hai già cancellato, o non c'era scritto proprio?
<nannes> *domanda
<mickycubalibre[3> non c'è scritto
<mickycubalibre[3>  x questo ti chiedo istruzioni
<mickycubalibre[3> vuoi un copia incolla?? ti può servire?
<nannes> mmm troppo strano perché te l'ho fatto aggiungere con un comando prima
<nannes> su leafpad premi CTRL  F
<nannes> e scrivi ssd
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: trova qualcosa?
<mickycubalibre[3> la stringa cercata nn è stata trovata
<nannes> incredibile.. perché non funge allora
<nannes> senti attacca il cavo lan
<mickycubalibre[3> tiok
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3> lan attaccato
<nannes> funge?
<mickycubalibre[3> no
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3:  sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe ssd && sudo modprobe b44
<nannes> PRECISO MIRACCOMANDO
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: fatto?
<mickycubalibre[3> fatal: module ssd not found
<nannes> ok
<nannes> sudo modprobe b44
<mickycubalibre[3> lan ok
<nannes> entra
<nannes> in chat mickycubalibre[3
<micky> ok
<micky> ok
<nannes> micky:   sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<micky> ok
<micky> fatto
<nannes> echo -e "\n\nblacklist ssd"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf && cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> Dopodiché incollami tutto su  paste.ubuntu.com
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517652/
<nannes> micky: "tutto" intendevo dire anche il precedende
<nannes> *precedente
<micky> cavolo ho chiuso il terminale..
<micky> lo ridigito
<nannes> no non fa nulla
<nannes> riavvia il computer
<micky> ok
<nannes> l'importante è che il pacchetto sia stato installato
<nannes> anzi spetta
<nannes> sudo apt-get install synaptic linux-firmware-nonfree
<nannes> poi incolla
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517672/
<nannes> ok riavvia micky
<micky> ok
<micky> ok ci sono
<nannes> micky: sudo ifconfig
<nannes> c0è wlan0 ^^ ?
<micky> lan ok
<nannes> fai sudo ifconfig, e dimmi se vedi    wlan0
<micky> si
<nannes> grande
<nannes> se fai   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<nannes> ?
<micky> wlan0
<micky> anche qui c'è
<micky> vedo anche la wi fi ora
<nannes> :) :) :)
<nannes> Fooooooooorse abbiamo risolto tutto
<nannes> lol
<micky> ma mi dice che nn ho i privilegi..
<nannes> per fare che?
<micky> per inserire la pasword
<nannes> ?? quando mai...
<nannes> il tuo lubuntu è inglese o italiano
<micky> (32)insufficient privilegi
<micky> italiano
<nannes> Premi nell'icona della connessione, e vai su  EDIT (Modifica)
<nannes> si apre una finestra con le connessioni
<nannes> sotto wireless c'è il nome della tua rete giusto?
<micky> si
<nannes> selezionala (diventa BLU) poi premi  EDIT (modifica)
<micky> no ma nella schermata edit c'è solo via cavo
<micky> la mia connessione appare alice qndo apro la finestra
<nannes> eh ci devi cliccare sopra
<nannes> senti, vai su  START > Strumenti di sistema > Utenti e Gruppi
<micky> quando ci clicco sopra mi dice la politica di sistema impedisce di modificare le impostazioni di rete di tutti gli utenti
<micky> ok..utenti e gruppi
<nannes> Vai su impostazioni Avanzate
<nannes> poi nella scheda "Privilegi Utente"
<micky> ok
<nannes> Connetti ad internet   è abilitata?
<micky> connetti a internet via cavo si
<micky> ma senza fili no..
<micky> flaggo si??
<nannes> CEEEERRRRTO
<nannes> lol
<micky> ok
<nannes> ok riprova a connetterti alla rete
<micky> come prima mi nega l'autentica
<nannes> ok è normale
<nannes> sudo service network manager stop
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Fatto?
<micky> ok
<nannes> ma no scusa, non è possibile, tu mi stai fregando xD
<nannes> se hai fatto veramente quel comando, non dovresti essere ancora connesso
<micky> nono
<micky> io sono ancora connesso
<nannes> la risposta quale è stata?
<micky> unrecognized service
<nannes> dimenticato il trattino
<nannes> sudo service network-manager stop
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: fatto?
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<mickycubalibre[3> nn connesso
<nannes> ok, stacca il cavo, e fai quest'altro-----> sudo service network-manager start
<mickycubalibre[3> ok fatto
<Puffo10> ok !!! tutto apposto ! ...GruB parte...mi fa scegliere il S.O. all'avvio... UbStudio parte, ..Win8 parte... TUTTO OK !! !...  ,
<nannes> BeeeNe Puffo10! I tuoi aiutanti sono già usciti! ;D
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: ora lascia il cavo staccato, e vedi se riesci a metter la passwork
<Puffo10> hhhh...evvabbò
<Puffo10> ..ringrazio La Chat !!
<Puffo10> ;D
<nannes> prego! lol
<mickycubalibre[3> no
<Puffo10> ah..nannes.. scusa...ma è normale che al Grub...ci sono mille cose ... .!?!?
<nannes> mickycubalibre[3: Riattacca il cavo che ti faccio fare un paio di comandi
<nannes> Puffo10: mille? tipo?
<Puffo10> ..intendo.. : ce ne sono 2,3 per Ub.. altre 2..o 3 scelte per Win
<nannes> per ubuntu 2-3 sono normali sì..
<mickycubalibre[3> ok
<nannes> per windows... uno è il sistema, l'altro sarà il ripristino forse
<Puffo10> ah!!...cmq mi ha dato un errore alla fine ......prima... l'ho segnalato
<nannes> quale Puffo10
<Puffo10> si ...ho il ripristino di win sul qst asus... però ce ne sono troppi...
<Puffo10> ok ...l'errore è qst !
<Puffo10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517687/
<nannes> oooooooops
<nannes> individuato il tuo errore Puffo10
<nannes> sono i repository
<Puffo10> :D
<Puffo10> ...WooooooW (nn so minimamentte cosa siano... ...però se me lo risolvi te ne sarei STRAgrato)
<nannes> Puffo10:  sudo software-properties-gtk
<micky>  eccomi qui
<nannes> micky:  loool è da 'sto pomeriggio che lotti con 'sto pc
<Puffo10> ah....quindi devo avviare uBstudio..e aprire il terminale !?
<nannes> non sei ancora stanco di batter comandi :D
<nannes> lOl
<nannes> sì Puffo10
<Puffo10> ..ok
<micky> abbstanza stufo ..solo che chi l'ha dura la vince
<micky> qmq dimmi tu
<Puffo10> ...nel fratt....vuoi che ti mandi la foto del grub !?
<nannes> Puffo10: mm come vuoi
<nannes> non serve, ho visto già dal LOG comunque
<nannes> micky:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<micky> ok
<micky> fatto
<nannes> ti risparmio anche il copia/incolla con pastebinit :D  puoi postare il link che è uscito?
<Puffo10> mmmmm
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517759/
<micky> :-))))
<Puffo10> brutte notizie.... UbStu si avvia....ma rimane fermo alla schermata iniziale...nn si muove una foglia.. mouse,tastiera...
<nannes> micky Sei Fastweb, Alice , o Telecom?
<micky> alice+
<nannes> micky: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<nannes> micky: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Puffo10> ehi
<micky> fatto ma c'è un fail
<nannes> micky: quale
<micky> connection manager wicd
<nannes> ma wpasupplicant lo ha messo?
<micky> si
<nannes> ottimo
<micky> xrò rileggendo dice che 6 nn sono aggiornati
<Puffo10> ey...nannes
<Puffo10> ci sei ancora ?!?
<nannes> micky:    echo -e "network={\nssid=\"Alice-75065883\"\npsk=\"PASSWORD\"\n}"
<nannes> micky ^^ al posto di PASSWORD devi scrivere la password della tua wifi
<nannes> CAPITO?
<micky> ok
<nannes> echo -e "network={\nssid=\"Alice-75065883\"\npsk=\"PASSWORD\"\n}"|sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<nannes> micky E' questo ^^^^^
<nannes> in quello di prima manca qualcosa
<Puffo10> ok ..io, nel frattm che ti liberi, te lo scrivo.... Praticmnt, ho capito cosa avevo toccato che nn andava bene: avevo spuntato su due cose , negli aggiornamenti, a quanto pare nn buone!!...cmq..l'ho tolte..e s'è aggiustato tutto...funziona!!..  solo che su UbSt non posso abilitare il Wifi !!
<micky> ???nn ho capito cosa manca cosa??
<Puffo10> (((mio dio....sembrano i motorini truccati...da ragazzi... aggiusti na cosa...se ne rompe n'altra... così all'infiinito
<nannes> micky:  cancella tutto quello che ho detto prima. Guarda solo qui sotto
<nannes> il comando è questo:
<nannes> echo -e "network={\nssid=\"Alice-75065883\"\npsk=\"PASSWORD\"\n}"|sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<nannes> Miraccomando, al posto di PASSWORD metti la tua password, rispettando Maiuscole/Minuscole
<Puffo10> cmq Funziona! NATRlMNT... SOLO e soltanto perchè mi hai mandato quel comando...da cui ho potuto cambiarli.. ...(((Vabe ..inutile dirlo !)
<nannes> cazz nottambuli
<nannes> Chi è stanco lo dica, lo so che non siete tutti abituati ai miei ritmi
<nannes> :P
<micky> fatto
<Puffo10> ....io se non è tutto appost... nn me andrò mai a letto!! :D
<nannes> micky: incolli su pastebin please? la password la puoi mascherare se vuoi
<nannes> lol Puffo10
<micky> ok
<Puffo10> ;)
<nannes> non avevo finito Puffo10, volevo dirti di cambiare da "server principale" o "server italia"  a ALTRO
<nannes> l'hai trovato Puffo10^?
<Puffo10> ....?
<Puffo10> no....dimmi meglio per favore !
<Puffo10> ...io non ho Proprio la scritta "abilita Wifi" cliccabile !!!
<Puffo10> ...è grigia... spenta!
<nannes> aspetta Puffo10.. parlo del comando che ti ho dato prima
<nannes> ovvero questo -----> sudo software-properties-gtk
<Puffo10> ....ah.. ..allora ci torno !
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517824/
<Puffo10> quindi....quale lascio!??!?
<Puffo10> Principale... o altro !???
<nannes> Puffo10: questi giorni non funzionano bene gli italiani, quindi tutti stanno usando i CRAZY.... li puoi trovare su ALTRO
<Puffo10> sempre sotto "italia" ?
<Puffo10> ..io ho solo .. "giano.."  .."mirror.." ...Ubuntu.fast..." ..
<Puffo10> sto facendo il test... (server migliore)
<Puffo10> ok... m'ha dato mirror
<Puffo10> ...o crazy,.. :P
<nannes> micky: sudo apt-get remove wicd;sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext && sudo dhclient wlan0
<Puffo10> ....poi !??
<nannes> Puffo10: Seleziona CRAZY, poi esci pure
<nannes> ah micky ci sei?
<micky> si
<nannes> ho dimenticato di dirti che devi prima staccare il cavo, prima di dare quest'ultimo comando
<micky> ok
<nannes> grande micky :)
<nannes> ahahahha micky è l'utente più caparbio e pazient che abbia mai visto sulla faccia di IRC
<nannes> LoL :DDD
<nannes> è qui dalle 4 del pomeriggio e ancora non si è arreso  XD GRANDE !!!! XD
<Puffo10> AH!!..ma io non ho Manco un driver installato !!?!?!??!?.....e allora sto ..z... che nn funziona il Wifi.. ...nn funziona quasi niente allora!!!!! tutti quelli di terze parti nn ci sono ...perché !?!??!?!?!
<Puffo10> BELLA MICKY !!!....seguiròle tue Orme !!
<nannes> Puffo10: non preoccuparti, ora vediamo.  Puoi almeno connetterti via cavo nel mentre?
<Puffo10> ci sono già
<nannes> ok lol
<Puffo10> ..cioè ...E' già conness
<Puffo10> (almeno quello ...và)
<nannes> bene, fixiamo prima il problema con grub
<Puffo10> yeah!
<nannes> hai selezionato i CRAZY no?
<Puffo10> si!
<nannes> ok, aggiorna.   sudo apt-get update
<Puffo10> ...ammmazza e quanta robba
<Puffo10> fatto
<nannes> Puffo10: ok, ora devi riprovare con boot-repair
<nannes> te la senti?
<Puffo10> .... X/ ... ......
<Puffo10> e jà !!!
<nannes> ora non dovrebbe più darti quell'errore di prima ;) miraccomando posta il log quando hai finito
<Puffo10> ok...allora...pennina.. finestra live
<nannes> nooooooooo
<Puffo10> :/
<nannes> guarda che lo puoi fare da ubuStudio dirett
<nannes> ;)
<Puffo10> ...uaaaaaaa
<Puffo10> ...e come come !?!?!?
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Puffo10> elllamadoooooo
<nannes> Puffo10: incolla :P
<Puffo10> beh... ..da due pc diversi.....la vedo dura
<Puffo10> ..o per lo meno.....nn ho idea di come si possa fare !
<nannes> nuoooooooooo ch è successo a micky si è arreso :''0
<Puffo10> hhhhh
<nannes> nooooooo è ancora qui XDXD
<Puffo10> makkeeeeee
<micky> niente da fare nannes
<nannes> azzo
<nannes> mi serviva la risposta del terminale micky
<nannes> al comando
<nannes> ha detto qualcosa?
<micky> la copio
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6517860/
<Puffo10> scusa nannes....
<micky> cmq in gruppo utenti avanzaate
<Puffo10> ma è tutto un rigo...
<micky> nn rimane fleggato connessione reti senza fili
<Puffo10> o ad ogni "sudo" che leggo ...devo fare invio !?
<micky> nn memorizza
<micky> ciò che gli dico
<nannes> micky: forse non trova la scheda
<nannes> Puffo10: siiiiiiii devi solo far copia/incolla tutto intero :000
<micky> tt può essere
<Puffo10> hahahhhhaahhh
<nannes> micky: wicd lo ha eliminato?
<micky> si
<nannes> ok ora provi con lui invece
<nannes> prova su
<Puffo10> mi fai morì....che ti faccio strippare.. ...però nn t'arrabbiare.... IO E' LA PRIMA VOLTA IN VITA MIA ...che vedo tutti sti casini....sudo ..sudini...sudati...etx... ect ect...
<nannes> lool hahahahahaa
<Puffo10> e cmq.... ..scrivo su un pc.... e lavoro su Ub su di un altro !!!
<micky> azzo la rima in prima mattina..
<micky> ahahah
<nannes> povro mick\
<nannes> ce la faremo
<micky> speremo
<nannes> la tua caparbietà verrà premiata LOL
<nannes> micky: proviamo sto cacchio di wicd che network-manager mi puzza assai
<nannes> sudo apt-get install wicd
<micky> ok
<nannes> prché è incrdibile, sembra d aterminale che tutto funzioni, fa anche lo scan dlle reti
<micky> fatto
<Puffo10> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto boot
<Puffo10> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto repair
<Puffo10>  -........ ch'ho fatt !?!?????
<nannes> micky: sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<nannes> Puffo10: l'hai incollato male -.-'' per favore fai un bel pastebin di tutto 'où macello ch'hai fatto prima?
<nannes> spezzettando i comandi....... LoL :)
<nannes> così controllo ch non hai rotto nulla :p
<Puffo10> mmmmmmh....
<micky> ok
<Puffo10> ...what's  PASTELBIN !??!?
<nannes> !pastebin | Puffo10
<ubot-it> Puffo10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Puffo10> aaaaahh... ok ok ....
<Puffo10> ...l'ho vista !
<micky> attenzione: nel rimuovere network-manager, la directory "/var/lib/NetworkManager" è risultata non vuota e non viene rimossa
<nannes> micky: no problem
<Puffo10> e che ti devo mandà !??!?
<micky> ok
<nannes> Puffo10: tutto il terminale, che prima ti è uscito un errore nO?!?!
<Puffo10> ah..si!
<nannes> eh
<Puffo10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517687/
<Puffo10> così !??!?
<nannes> micky: fatto?
<micky> si si
<nannes> micky: ora al posto di network manager c'è wicd?
<nannes> cerca WiCd  micky... lo trovi su START
<nannes> forse su accessori, o "strumenti di sistema"
<micky> ok
<micky> si
<nannes> Puffo10: lasciamo perdere -.-'
<Puffo10> nooooooooooooooo
<Puffo10> cooooooome !P?!?!??!?!!
<nannes> ma sei connesso con ubuntu studio?
<Puffo10> .....ma soprattttt .....perchè !?
<Puffo10> si !
<nannes> hai fatto il comando? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Puffo10> si
<nannes> e che è uscito?
<nannes> perché il link che mi hai mandato mò è ìna fregatura, non è quello che ti ho chiesto
<nannes> è lo stesso che hai mandato 1 ora  fa XD
<Puffo10> tutto FATTO... ..tranne l'ultimo !
<micky> nn mi fa connettere in todomato
<nannes> micky: todomato?
<Puffo10> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto boot
<micky> in icidi
<Puffo10> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto repair
<micky> wicidi
<nannes> lol
<micky> sorry
<nannes> micky: è normale
<nannes> anche io se sono connesso via cavo al router
<nannes> e provo a collegarmi co wireless
<nannes> mi dice errore
<nannes> è normale succede sempre .. devi staccare il cavo per prova
<micky> ahhh
<micky> ok
<nannes> magari riavvia pure micky
<micky> ok..
<micky> grazie tante x il momento
<nannes> ;)
<micky> se nn parte x qst matttina ci rinuncio
<micky> e ci aggiornaremo domani
<micky> grazie ancora!
<Puffo10> AH!!...vero t'ho mandato l'errore vecchio ! qst nuovo nn sò come fartelo a mandare !!
<nannes> ok perfetto micky, di nulla! ;]
<nannes> Puffo10: fa nulla, puoi incollare l'ultimo comando?
<Puffo10> scusa..... quale ?!??... qst :
<Puffo10> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto repair
<Puffo10> qst???
<nannes> Puffo10: nel terminale
<Puffo10> esssii
<nannes> scrivi     clear
<Puffo10> ....qst è!
<nannes> e premi INVIO
<Puffo10> ok
<Puffo10> vai
<nannes> pulito mò?
<Puffo10> ci so'
<Puffo10> yep
<nannes> ora incollaci questo comando, tutto intero
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<nannes> devi fare solo COPIA/INCOLLA  lo sai fare?
<Puffo10> scusa nannes ...però forse Ancora nn hai capito che   il pc  da cui ti scrivo    E'  DIVERSO  da quello su cui sto cercando di mettere Ub Studio !!!
<Puffo10> sono due pc....accesi ....uno a fianco dell'altro !
<nannes> scusami eh
<nannes> mi hai detto che su ubuntu studio sei connesso
<Puffo10> ...quindi mo mi metto ...e lo riscrivo lettera lettera
<nannes> e allora perché non ntri in chat con quello XD
<Puffo10> si si .....quello di Ub..col cavo (xke' il Wifi nn esiste) ....e questo con cui ti scrivo col Wifi !
<nannes> ok, calmati e ascolta me
<Puffo10> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....
<Puffo10> si puo' fare !?!?!????
<nannes> certo lol :D
<Puffo10> ....e che ne sooooooooo
<Puffo10> hahhahahhahhaha.............. ma io sono calmo !!!
<nannes> usa xchat ... forza :D
<Puffo10> (pure troppo.... ...sto tutto quotto !!)
<krabador> nannes, hai fatto installare roba da ppa?
<Puffo10> oddio... ..ho aperto firefox...e m'è uscita na paginona ....   BUGS...
<cicileo> ok ...ci sono
<nannes> krabador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cicileo> che sfiiiiiizijooo...
<nannes> lol
<Puffo10> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<nannes> cicileo:
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<nannes> oh non avevo visto xD buona
<Puffo10> ok
<Puffo10> viaggia....
<nannes> ;)
<Puffo10> system program problem detect
<Puffo10> ;((((((((((((((
<Puffo10> report problem !
<nannes> Puffo10: scrivi dall'altro pc
<cicileo> okok
<nannes>  he è successo?
<cicileo> segnalazione crash
<nannes> cosa è crashato?
<cicileo> ti scrivo quello che c'è
<krabador> "Boot-Repair is a free software, licensed under GNU-GPL. Boot-Repair should be soon included in Ubuntu official repositories, until then use it at your own risks. "
<krabador> quindi Puffo10 usa a tuo rischio e pericolo il consiglio di nannes
<nannes> lol
<nannes> Puffo10 si fida di me ;)
<cicileo> Pacchetto: texlive-binaries2013.....etc etc
<nannes> cicileo: beh allora non c'entra con quello che stavamo facendo
<cicileo> ...beh-- ....effettivamente... MI STAI FACENDO CAg----e un po sotto !
<nannes> come va il teminale, viaggia ancora?
<nannes> cicileo: non ti curare di quello che dice krabador, è solo un avviso preventivo
<cicileo> ennò....quello s'è fermato come è uscita la finestra di errore
<nannes> boot-repair viene consigliato da tutti anche nel supporto ufficiale #ubuntu inglese
<nannes> cicileo: ok, allora un comando alla volta
<cicileo> ....beh daaaaaai ...smettetela...  : P
<nannes> il primo:
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<cicileo> si ...ma qua che faccio... ?!??!??
<cicileo> --continua
<nannes> esci forza, sembra che hai visto un alieno
<cicileo> hhhh
<cicileo> ok... s'è aperta la conness..
<krabador> nannes, si puo' provare quello che ti pare, ma solo dopo , nel caso di Puffo10 ,di questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cicileo> e mi chiede il login su launchpad
<nannes> cicileo: launchpad? ma che c'entra
<cicileo> ...si ma...tutto cio che c'è su quella pagina..l'ho gia fatto!!
<nannes> -.-
<cicileo> ( era per krab)
<cicileo> ...ok ok
<cicileo> ...allra vado sul term
<cicileo> ok.. è uscito l'elenco di  " GPG" ...7 righe ..
<cicileo> ..con un bel OK sotto !!
<nannes> ok premi INVIO
<cicileo> fatto---fatto già
<nannes> bene, prossimo:
<nannes> sudo apt-get update
<cicileo> Fatto
<cicileo> in tutti i sensi ( ...perchè esce proprio Fatto alla fine ! )
<cicileo> XP
<cicileo> .......?
<krabador> fa partire 'sto boot repair e segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader dal punto 4
<nannes> Puffo10: che hai fattp, ndu vai?
<Puffo10> come 'ndo vai...!??!?
<nannes> perché sei uscito dalla chat con l'altro pc
<nannes>  c'era un altro ocmando
<nannes> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Puffo10> ...E DEVO FA PARTI il LinuSecureRemix??!???
<nannes> nooooooooooo
<Puffo10> ooooooooh.....eeee però mettetevi d'accordo !!!!!   ;( (( (( ((((
<nannes> lol krabador, lo hai confuso xD
<nannes> Puffo10: tu ascolta me lol
<Puffo10> X/
<krabador> Puffo10, se ce l'hai , ed hai fatto il supporto, fa partire quello e segui il link
<nannes> Puffo10: ormai era installato, ormai è da fare su ubuStudio
<Puffo10> ...ragà .. .. ..io nn vorrei mettermi in mezzo . . . .però
<Puffo10> ...sembra na sfida . . .
<nannes> senti decidi chi ascoltare
<nannes> non c'è nessuna sfida
<Puffo10> ..io ...misero... ..vorrei solo essere aiutato !! :D
<Puffo10> quindi. . . . . .
<Puffo10> torno al terminale....da UbStudio installato funzionante...
<Puffo10> o..riavvio da pennetta ?!?
<nannes> io ti ho già risposto
<Puffo10> terminale !?
<Puffo10> ...ok
<Puffo10> vai
<Puffo10> ne ho fatti gia 2 ...giusto..!?...
<Puffo10> il terzo era ...:
<nannes> leggi sopra già te l'avevo scritto
<Puffo10> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)          questo !!...giusto!?
<nannes> sì quello
<Puffo10> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<cicileo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cicileo> ..ecco.... ma porc.. ...
<Puffo10> emmò !????
<nannes> cicileo: puoi postare l'errore completo? sarebbe esplicativo
<nannes> scopriremmo la causa
<cicileo> :D...
<cicileo> okok
<cicileo> ...come prima quindi...
<nannes> !paste | cicileo
<ubot-it> cicileo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Puffo10> ah
<Puffo10> grazie.... .già avevo perso la scheda
<Puffo10> x/
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518006/
<nannes> oh vedo che boot-repair è già installato
<cicileo> ((((jhhahhhhhahhhhah)A))))))
<cicileo> (mm sò perchè . . . . ma sono riuscito a Sentire il Sarcasmo fuoriuscire dai tasti ))))   =P
<Puffo10> dai,,, scus,...  Serio ! ....
<nannes> no per nulla. Comunque E' un problma di texlive
<nannes> c'era da prima
<Puffo10> :/
<nannes> hai installato oggi Puffo10?
<Puffo10> prima!?
<Puffo10> si...
<nannes> ok, fixa con questo ---> sudo apt-get install texlive-base
<cicileo> dopo Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disc
<cicileo> ..continuo si !??
<nannes> yes
<nannes> poi fai questo-------->   sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<cicileo> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare texlive-binaries (--configure):  il pacchetto texlive-binaries non è pronto per la configurazione  impossibile configurarlo (stato corrente "half-installed") Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  texlive-binaries E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nannes> vabè, si risolve dopo
<nannes> ora pensa a boot repair forza
<cicileo> ...?
<nannes> il comando per farlo partire è --->   sudo boot-repair &
<Puffo10> efi rilevato.
<Puffo10> controllare le opzioni !
<Puffo10> :DDDDDD
<Puffo10> ok ...s'è aperto il programmino..
<Puffo10> ...che faccio !?
<nannes> cicileo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> dal punto 4
<Puffo10> opz avanz...come prima
<Puffo10> hhhh
<Puffo10> okok!!!
<nannes> sì ovviamente ^^ non devi fare il boot etc. adesso xD
<nannes> poi c'ra anche la wireless cicileo?
<Puffo10> si!
<Puffo10> ..cmq... già era spuntata !!!
<Puffo10> : ?
<nannes> prima di riavviare facciamo anche la wireless.. avvisa quando hai fatto
<Puffo10> yessssss
<Puffo10> ..ok .. mi chiede di mettere dei comandi sul terminale...
<Puffo10> come prima..
<Puffo10> ..copio incollo !???
<nannes> Puffo10: ?
<nannes> A me serve solo il log di boot-repair quando hai finito, quello devi incollare
<nannes> ti sei bloccato forse?
<Puffo10> c'è la finestrella... : Riparazione del boot
<Puffo10> sudo dpkg --configure -a ....etc etc
<nannes> ?
<nannes> stai confondendo
<Puffo10> .....
<Puffo10> ma coooome
<nannes> la finestra di boot-repair è aperta?
<Puffo10> .....avete detto dal punto 4 !?!??!
<nannes> sì
<Puffo10> e io le cose DAL punto 4 stavo facendo...
<Puffo10> ...quando è uscito Qst !!!
<nannes> hai Selezionato la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fatto clic sul pulsante Applica?
<Puffo10> SIII!
<Puffo10> ...dopo appplica è uscito questo !
<Puffo10> ...!?
<nannes> scusa, puoi fare uno screenshot per favore?
<nannes> !image | Puffo10
<Puffo10> gesu... ...
<ubot-it> Puffo10: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Puffo10> dimmi come
<Puffo10> ..ecco.....
<nannes> smplicissimo, basta premere il tasto  STAMP  (print in inglese)
<nannes> nella cartella Immagini ti ritroverai la schermata
<nannes> fatto'?
<cicileo> poi....lo salvo ...o lo carico ( qua dice ..su ZimageZ
<nannes> yes carica qui http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<cicileo> http://imagebin.org/280452
<nannes> ahhh ok. siccom gli serve dpkg --configure -a dobbiamo fixare prima quel problema
<nannes> facciamo in un baleno
<cicileo> ...
<cicileo> :>
<nannes> cicileo: apri un altro terminale
<cicileo> ci so
<nannes> scrivi
<nannes> sudo dpkg -L texlive-binaries
<cicileo> effffess...
<cicileo> ...ok
<cicileo> ...tanti gz ....gz gzgzgzgzgzg
<nannes> ho un'idea, per diventare più rapidi...
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo dpkg -L texlive-binaries
<nannes> fai questo ^
<cicileo> no no .....ma vai trank
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo dpkg -L texlive-binaries|pastebinit
<nannes> quest'ultimo cioè ^^
<cicileo> ...per me l'importante...è "arrivare" !!
<cicileo> X)
<nannes> no è meglio così non devo aspettare che tu incolli tutto xD
<cicileo> hahah
<cicileo> ok ...
<cicileo> mi richiede quella cosa...
<cicileo> io metto SI !
<cicileo> ...perfet !!
<nannes> bravo.. alla fine ti da un link, dovresti postarlo qui
<cicileo> ...ed esce qst !
<cicileo> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare texlive-binaries (--configure):  il pacchetto texlive-binaries non è pronto per la configurazione  impossibile configurarlo (stato corrente "half-installed") Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  texlive-binaries E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518103/
<nannes> ottimo
<cicileo> :////((((((((((
<cicileo> 'cccche +pppppaaaallllll4
<cicileo> ...come si fa la faccina che piange disperata !é?!?
<nannes> cicileo: sudo apt-get purge  texlive-binaries  che dice?
<nannes> prima di rispondere SI incolla i nomi dei pacchetti che vuole RIMUOVERE
<nannes> e aspetta mia conferma
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518114/
<nannes> ok perfetto
<krabador> cicileo, manda boot repair da cd live, che sia linux secure remix, o la stessa ubuntu, a cui poi installi boot repair , seguendo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair , dopodichè segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader dal punto 4
<nannes> cicileo: tutto ok, prosegui
<cicileo> ...
<cicileo> a fa che !^!?
<nannes> premi INVIO
<cicileo> aaaaaah
<cicileo> si si ...scus...
<nannes> -.-'
<cicileo> SI !
<cicileo> hhhh
<cicileo> mink...rimuove a manett
<nannes> beh era installato a metà... poi quando ti servirà usare LaTEX lo reinstallerai
<cicileo> O.o
<nannes> ?
<nannes> ha finito?
<nannes> ma lo sai cos'è LaTEX almeno? xD
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518121/
<cicileo> .......   -.-'
<cicileo> ...no cmq.... qst mika piange...
<cicileo> qst è la goccia giapponese... ..
<cicileo>  : ((((((((((((((( io voglio piaaaagneeeeee
<nannes> cicileo: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all texlive-binaries
<nannes> tanto sto problema lo dovrai risolvere prima o poi
<nannes> che tu lo voglia o no  LoL p
<nannes> erché ce l'avrai sempre tra i piedi altrimenti
<nannes> quindi io dico, meglio farlo subito. semplice
<cicileo> o-o
<nannes> poi non ti obbliga nessuno, se sei stanco puoi andare
<cicileo> ...aspè aspè....
<cicileo> npooooo ... ...altro errore !!!
<cicileo> (no no ....CHE Stanch !???!
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518136/
<cicileo> ANZI... mò ho messo il mouse..FINALMNTE.... ..nn ce la facevo più co sto cappero di touchpad
<nannes> cicileo: fantastico! :D
<cicileo> jhhhhhjjj
<nannes> cicileo:  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<nannes> poi incolla tutto che vedo
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518138/
<nannes> fantastico lol :D :D :D
<nannes> sudo apt-get autoremove
<cicileo> :D
<nannes> hai visto che avevo ragione:P
<cicileo> eeeh come no !!! ...l'ho Proprio Visto !!! o.O XP
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518140/
<cicileo> ecccchecìnnesò io che stiamo combinando...
<nannes> ok prosegui
<cicileo> ..so solo che mi piacerebbe tanto ...TANTO avere UbStudio al fianco sto pal----so di win8
<cicileo> ...
<cicileo> ultime 5.-.6 righe !?!??
<cicileo> Trovato Windows Boot Manager su /dev/sda1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration fatto The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] The link /initrd.img.old is a damaged link Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] Rimozione di linux-lowlatency-headers-3.11.0-11
<cicileo> ..ops...scus
<nannes> niente non incollare non mi serve.. basta sapere che ha finito
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518144/
<cicileo> ok
<nannes> ora è arrivato il momento di seguire quello che diceva il signor boot-repair :X
<cicileo> quindi ora....basta vedere il fatto dei "software di terzi"...ed è appost ?!?!?
<nannes> vedi la finestrella che mi hai screenshottato?
<cicileo> ah !!!....ok !
<cicileo> ...siiii
<nannes> devi copia/incollare quei comandi uno alla volta
<cicileo> ( quindi ...da punto 4 )
<nannes> fermo
<cicileo> ...si !^!^^?
<cicileo> ----sono immobile !
<nannes> perché punto 4
<nannes> l'avevi già fatto
<nannes> http://imagebin.org/280452
<nannes> qui^
<cicileo> ok
<nannes> non dirmi che hai chiuso quella finestrella ---> http://imagebin.org/280452   xDD
<cicileo> infatti...stavo proprio per chiederti COSA DOVEVO famene di quella finestra
<cicileo> ...che è ancora li
<nannes> devi copia/incollare quei comandi uno alla volta
<nannes> ccapito ora?
<cicileo> perfect !!!
<cicileo> :P:P:P
<nannes> bien ;)
<cicileo> .....quell'altro terminale..llo chiudo !?!?
<cicileo> così ...giusto per sapere !?
<nannes> no
<nannes> perché in quell'altro terminale c'è boot-repair
<nannes> se chiudi quello salta tutto
<nannes> non ti permettere :00
<nannes> lol
<cicileo> ORRAAAAITH !!
<cicileo> ..allora..ho fatto il primo...
<nannes> falli tutti e tre
<nannes> finiti tutti, mi incolli tutto in pastebin così vedo
<cicileo> puffinho@puffinho-X550CC:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a puffinho@puffinho-X550CC:~$
<cicileo> normale...che nn fa nulla..
<cicileo> torna solo a capo !??
<nannes> forza il prossimo
<cicileo> ok
<cicileo> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.
<nannes> ok, vai col terzo
<cicileo> ok .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518155/
<cicileo> . . . . .
<cicileo> trepidante attesa..............    .      .       .  :E
<nannes> premi AVANTI nella finestrella
<cicileo> ok
<nannes> che dice?
<cicileo> http://imagebin.org/280455
<nannes> ok fai come dic
<nannes> miraccomando copialo tutto intero, se ne perdi una parte sei finito xD
<cicileo> ....brrrrrrrr
<cicileo> ENNNOOOMMMIDIIII COSIIIIIIII
<cicileo> ;)
<cicileo> :(
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518164/
<cicileo> :(((((
<nannes> cicileo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cicileo> ...ho "scaricato male ...il pacchetto di installazione di Ub STud"  ?!???
<cicileo> ...wirless0 0fastweb di merd
<cicileo> ok
<cicileo> ...ma nn fa sempre niente....premo invio e va a capo !
<nannes> sudo apt-get install -f
<cicileo> qua so partiti i pakkett
<cicileo> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.+
<cicileo> ..come prima
<nannes> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cicileo> vado...
<cicileo> ---o ti devo fa legge !???
<nannes> vai
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518175/
<cicileo> vabbè---ormai
<cicileo> lìavevo fatt
<nannes> finito?
<cicileo> ...si
<cicileo> e mo ...
<cicileo> qst
<nannes> vedi sulla dx nella chat? fai doppio clic sul mio nome
<cicileo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518177/
<vinc> salve a tutti, sapete come configurare una account gmail con sylpheed 3.4.0beta5 su libuntu? ho configurato altre account di altri provider, ma com google mi da errori
<vinc> inoltre non riesco a gestire due monitor, nonostante io abbia la scheda dual head. in monitor setting non compare la possibilità di gestirli in modalità desktop esteso
<nannes> come mai hai la beta vinc ?
<nannes> comunque sylpheed non è proprio il massimo, al tuo posto lo sostituirei con thunderbird
<vinc> me la sono trovata installata con l'intalalzione del sist operativo
<vinc> thunder parte velocemente come sylpheed?
<nannes> sì lo so, infatti è una delle POCHE cose che cambio su lubuntu
<nannes> no thunder è un poco più lento
<nannes> ma ti piace proprio sylpheed :D
<vinc> senti mi piace perchè è piu veloce nelle esportazioni e importazioni
<vinc> di formati, poi ho configurato in 1 minuto
<vinc> mentre thunder mi fa perdere molto + tempo
<vinc> solo che su gmail sto avendo problemi (non ti dico però i problemi che mi dava thunder per configurare "email.it"
<vinc> pensi che puoi aiutarmi a configurare gmail account su gmail? inoltre per il problema del doppio monitor sai dirmi qualcosa?
<vinc> su sylpheed
<vinc> intendevo config gmail su sylpheed
<nannes> ok, ti sei appassionato a sylpheed :)
<nannes> vediamo che possiamo fare allora
<vinc> grazie
<nannes> mmmh vinc, sylpheed non ha un'impostazione integrata per gmail
<nannes> I mean,quando aggiungi l'indirizzo, non ti fa scegliere fra delle cose preconfigurate?
<vinc> forse dipende dal password applicazione di google (mi pento di averla configurata cazzz) vado sui account google e sistemo
<vinc> in merito al dual head ho notato che se provo a spostare una finestra sull altro monito, mi compare un selettore descktop e poi scompare
<nannes> ma riesci o no a spostare?
<nannes> ma sono hdmi o cosa? vga? dvi?
<vin____> ...
<vinc> allora per gmail ho risolto da account g+
<vinc> torniamo al prob del dual head
<vinc> ho notato che nella barra in basso ho un selettore di due monito
<vinc> (come gestione degli spazi di lavoro in ubuntu) e funzuiona su due descktop distinti
<vinc> ma i monitor sono mirror
<vinc> come impostarli in monitor su desktop estesi?
<vinc> credo vga
<vinc> come verifico?
<jimmy303> salve ho un problema all'avvio di ubunto 12-04.3 installato con la mini iso
<jimmy303> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi
<Guest68008> good morning everyone!!!!!!
<wil_latino> good morning everyone!!!!!
<wil_latino> avrei bisogno di aiuto...qualcuno disponibile?
<wil_latino> nessuno on line???
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<wil_latino> ah grazie....ho provato a installare clamav.... ma nada de nada!!!
<OverMe> come hai provato ad installarlo? e il nada de nada si traduce in qualche errore?
<wil_latino> premetto che sono un noob in linux...
<wil_latino> cmq da software center...
<wil_latino> scarico...e mi dice errore nel pacchetto...
<wil_latino> in alternativa qualche consiglio per evitare malware,keyloggers e simili?????
<glpiana> ola
<wil_latino> ola
<wil_latino> ...forse questa non è la sezione giusta...
<wil_latino> -overme - ci sei ancora?
<wil_latino> a quanto pare nessuno disponibile!!!!
<wil_latino> ci  riprovero piu tardi!!!!
<rubenn> silverlight x la 13.10
<wil_latino> grazie lo stesso!!!!!
<akis24> giorno
<fydaije> Buongiorno ragazzi!
<fydaije> e' da ieri notte che provo ad installare ubuntuvia usb senza risultati. c'è' qualcuno on per darmi un piccolo aiuto?
<fydaije> 'nessundormaaa'
<wil_latino> ri eccomi!
<wil_latino> qualcuno disponibile?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wil_latino> -ubot- sei un mod?
<akis24> wil_latino:  esponi il problema
<wil_latino> problema di sicurezza!!!!
<akis24> fydaije: installare come ? che versione di ubuntu ?  controllata iso ? selezionato avvio da usb sul pc ?
<akis24> !dettagli | wil_latino
<ubot-it> wil_latino: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<wil_latino> ah ok...chiedo scusa raga...sono un noob in linux!!!!
<wil_latino> installato ubuntu 12.04 lts...interfaccia gnome(???)... sto cercando un buon antivirus e firewall....provato a inastallare clamav ma nel softaware center mi trova una utily  a riga di comando...alternative??
<wil_latino> ho intallato clam tk....ma non sono sicuro che facccia il suo lavoro!!!
<akis24> wil_latino: clamav è completo di interfaccia grafica  guardaci bene
<wil_latino> ripeto...faccio ricerca sul s. center di ubuntu....mi trova  "utilita antivirus per unix.interfaccia a riga di comando" e "clam tk"
<fydaije> il mio problema: "sto provando ad installare ubuntu, ultima versione, con chiave usb. Scarico l'iso, faccio il boot con unebootin su una pennetta da 4gb. Metto dal bios removable device come boot prioritario, ma al riavvio parte windows come se niente fosse. Qualche idea?
<akis24> wil_latino:  installa clam tk è l'interfaccia quella
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> wil_latino:  apri il terminale e scrivi  sudo apt-get install clamtk  e dai invio  e avrai anche l'interfaccia grafica se hai installato il resto prima
<akis24> fydaije: prepari la usb da winz ?
<akis24> !usbwin | fydaije
<ubot-it> fydaije: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<wil_latino> -akis24- seil la mia ancora di salvezza!!!!  a quanto pare dovro andare a leggere tutto sui comandi sudo...!!!
<akis24> wil_latino:  leggere fa bene :)
<fydaije> si
<fydaije> akis24: si la preparo da windows non ho alternative
<wil_latino> e già...nel mio caso anche in fretta vista la mia attivita di on banking!!!!
<akis24> fydaije: usa il programma come da link sopra e riprova
<akis24> wil_latino:  direi che è indispensabile allora leggere qualche guida
<fydaije> ok grazie. VI faccio sapere presto!
<akis24> di nulla
<wil_latino> -akis24- un ultima cosa(almeno per il momento!!!): per qunto riguarda il firewall??
<akis24> wil_latino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall  comincia a leggere ..
<wil_latino> -akis24-   dimenticavo:  ci lascio installato solo clam tk o ci installo anche l'altra utily?
<akis24> wil_latino:  credo sia completo cosi .. poi vedi tu
<wil_latino> -akis-   mille grazie per il tuo aiuto!!!! sei per caso un mod?
<akis24> un user qualsiasi wil_latino
<wil_latino> ah ok...spero che la prossima volta che avro bisogno ci sarai( o almeno qualcuno come te) !!!!
<akis24> wil_latino:  trovi di meglio di certo
<wil_latino> ancora mille grazie!!! sei troppo avanti!!!  ora ho da smanettare un po con il pc....avrei altre questioni...ma non voglio abusare!!!
<akis24> prego wil_latino
<wil_latino> anzi ho una cosa che mi preme!!!! installare qualche relase di linux su g4!!!!
<akis24> wil_latino:  un passo alla volta prima prendi confidenza col sistema e leggi ...
<wil_latino> "piccoli passi.."    :-)
<wil_latino> grazie ancora akis!   asta luego!!!
<akis24> ciao wil_latino
<wil-latino> ciao -akis24- mi sono impantanato!!!!
<wil-latino> premetto che per ogni programma che installo mi chiede la pass(  di 32 caratteri!!!)  essendo gia un super user...cmq me la chiede nel terminale dopo il comanndo sudo apt-get
<wil-latino> il problema che non mi fa piu scrivere!!!!
<wil-latino> se -akis24- è impegnato c'è qualcun altro disponibile????
<jester-> wil-latino: se te la chiede non sei super user, la pass si puo cambiare con una piu corta
<wil-latino> -jester- ah ok...nessun problema per la pass...per quanto riguarda il problema del comando sudo???
<glpiana> wil-latino, che problema ti da sudo?
<jester-> wil-latino: per scrivere fuori dalla home è necesario sudo
<jester-> e come dice glpiana dove sta il problema
<wil-latino> -glpiana-   -jester-        apro terminale...digito sudo apt-get...mi chiede pass... ma non mi prende nessun carattere....
<glpiana> wil-latino, non te li mostra. scrivi con fiducia e premi invio
<jester-> wil-latino: se si vedesse che pass segreta sarebbe, non la vedi ma la scive
<wil-latino> raga ora ci provo!!!!
<jester-> abbi fede
<wil-latino> si non mostra la pass.ma almeno le stelline che stai digitando!! cmq mi sono venute furori una serie di opzioni....
<glpiana> !paste | wil-latino
<ubot-it> wil-latino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wil-latino> devo avere l'interfaccia di clam tk
<wil-latino> scusate per l'intesamento!!! spero si sia capito che sono un noob!!! per quanto rigurda clam tk?
<akis24> wil-latino: guarda sul menu se trovi la voce relativa a clamav
<wil-latino> ciao -akis-   ti posterei quello che mi è venuto fuori...
<akis24> wil-latino: e comincia a imparare a usare pastebin  serve a noi per vedere e capire .. non abbiamo altro modo
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> clamv?? a quale pro?
<akis24> jester-: voleva antivirus ... sul sistema
<jester-> che non serve e sarà comunque aggiornato approssimativamente
<jester-> visto l'utilità
<wil-latino> è arrivato il post raga?
<akis24> wil-latino: devi copiare indirizzo e postarlo qui in canale
<jester-> wil-latino: se non incolli tu qui il link non arriva
<wil-latino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519012/
<wil-latino> eccolo!  troppo buoni con me!!!!   :-)
<glpiana> wil-latino, che comando hai dato per ottenere quell'output?
<wil-latino> -glpiana-  sudo apt-get
<wil-latino> e poi raga pensate che un antivirus non serva?
<jester-> wil-latino: in linux non serve
<glpiana> wlsudo apt-get da solo non è sufficiente.
<glpiana> <akis24> wil_latino:  apri il terminale e scrivi  sudo apt-get install clamtk  e dai invio  e avrai anche l'interfaccia grafica se hai installato il resto prima
<jester-> see no el se rangia lu con le dipendeenze
<wil-latino> -glpiana- akis24-        ci provo subito!  raga voi mi dite che gli antivirus non servono...
<glpiana> wil-latino, lo usi come server di posta verso windows?
<wil-latino> glpiana-   con win ho chiuso!!!
<glpiana> wil-latino, ok. allora lascia perdere l'antivirus
<wil-latino> cmq...io sono anche un utente android( note 2 moddato alla n potenza!)  ed ho dei seri problemi di virus!!
<akis24> wil-latino: segui i consigli di glpiana  e non divagare se vuoi essere aiutato
<wil-latino> non sto divagando!!!   era un esmpio per capire...
<jester-> wil-latino: droido il  sistema piu vulnerabile ma col pc non centra
<akis24> wil-latino: ubuntu è una cosa android altra ..
<akis24> ops sorry
<wil-latino> mmmm...  non hanno le stesse origini?
<jester-> si anche noi dicendiamo dalle scimmie
<wil-latino> - jester-    esatto!!!  visto il 98% dei geni in comune!!!  analogamente android con linux...
<wil-latino> cmq voi che ne sapete piu di me mi state dicendo di fare a meno di antivirus...
<jester-> wil-latino: per fortuna siamo un po diversi
<Matt_91> con ubuntu 13.10 non riesco ad utilizzare la tessera sanitaria per accedere ai relativi sevizi, ecco il messaggio d'errore http://www.sitesolution.it/paste/i/24/ ho seguito questa guida(scritta tra l'altro da me XD ) http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria/ProvinciaTrento mi sa che c'è un problema con opensc-pkcs11.so infatti se prima stava in /usr/lib/opensc-pkcs11.so ora sta in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opensc-pkcs11.s
<Matt_91> o il PIN è giusto :)
<jester-> wil-latino: e 7: non serve a un cazzo
<jester-> Matt_91: hai installato le lib?
<jester-> Matt_91: vai sul sito regione lobardia che c'è la lista
<wil-latino> -jester-   il linguaggio!!!   cmq spiegami come linux risolve i vari problemi di malware,trojan, keylogger(specialmente!!!!)
<Matt_91> jester-: uhm... non so se è lo stesso dispositivo, poi comunque è sempre andato, tranne che su ubuntu 13.10, comunque ora vediamo che dice la lombardia
<jester-> Matt_91: intendi cche infili la crs nel lettore?
<Matt_91> jester-: vado sul sito servizionlineblablabla, mi dice inserisci carta, inserisco, mi chiede pin, inserisco, è giusto e poi mi viene fuori "nessun certificato"
<wil-latino> a quanto pare tutti mi dicono di fare a meno di antivirus ma nessuno mi spiega come linux risolve la questione!!!
<wil-latino> e chiedo scusa se ho irritato qualcuno!!! non era mia intensione!!!!
<Matt_91> jester-: poi ho smanettato un po con opensc, vedo tutto, tranne per una cosa, quando tento di leggere il certificato anche lui, ne vede alcuni, ma uno non lo vede... allora o è una coincidenza che su ubuntu 13.10 non vada ma ho smagnetizzato la tessera, oppure veramente c'è un problema su ubuntu 13.10 Son venuto fin quà per vedere se altri avevano questo problema, se così non fosse dovrò vedere di provarla da qualche altra parte
<jester-> Matt_91: http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/Satellite?childpagename=CRS%2FCRSLayout&c=Page&p=1213350990440&pagename=CRSWrapper&cid=1213350990440
<jester-> http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/ccurl/681/76/Manuale%20per%20l%27installazione%20e%20la%20configurazione%20del%20Software%20CRS%20per%20Linux%20v1.2.pdf
<Matt_91> jester-: minghia che facitlità duso, due ore che cercavo il download era in fondo in piccolissimo XD
<wil-latino> -jester_ qualche link cosi me lo vado a leggere...?
<Matt_91> jester-: uhm... le librerie le va a prendere altrove questo, mo provo
<jester-> Matt_91: in ubuntu le lib ci sono gia non serve il repo
<fydaije> grazie ragazzi per prima. Sono riuscito a far partire via usb ubuntu. Adesso della serie, i problemi non finiscono mai, non riesco a far partire l'installazione. O meglio carica da tempo immemorabile nella fase appena seguente la scelta della lingua.
<Matt_91> wil-latino: si risolve con il fatto che un virus lo insidi nel sistema solo dandogli volontariamente i permessi di root.
<Matt_91> jester-: lo saccio
<Matt_91> jester-: ma dico proprio la directory, mo vedo
<fydaije> idee? il sistema non sembra essere inchiodato perche' ho provato a chiudere e riaprire l'installazione e riesce a farlo con agilita'. Pero' carica da almeno 10min senza andare avanti.
<fydaije> okok, mia impazienza ladra, adesso mi chiede se smontare le partizioni in uso nel mio hd. Dal mio punto di vista, si puo' fare. Ma cio' implica una formattazione? non posso perdere i dati.
<wil-latino> -matt 91- grazie della tua disponibilita...
<wil-latino> a quanto pare gli atri si sono irritati...
<wil-latino> cmq a parte il fatto che un virus non si presenta come tale...
<wil-latino> si nasconde e tu perchèhai scaricato o intallato dell'altra gli dai dei permessi...
<Matt_91> jester-: già il fatto che l'eseguibile sia stato messo in un zip e non in un gz con il quale avrebbero potuto già impostare i permessi di esecuzione la dice lunga sulla gente che ha fatto se m di tessere XD
<jester-> Matt_91: lo 0,5% non fa testo
<wil-latino> -matt 91- se hai qualche nome di qualche app che mi monitori la attivita del mio pc...cosi ci tolgo i vari permessi a mano...cosi come faccio con il mio cell...
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque non va, dice che non ho le librerie installate quel coso della lombardia, ma le librerie ci sono visto che alla tessera da terminale ci accedo. Anche firefox ci acceda, ma dice che gli manca sto benedetto certificato
<fydaije> nessuna idea riguardo il mio poco entusiasmante problema di installazione? il problema riformulato suona: installando ubuntu e smontando le partizioni come da lui richiesto, formatto il pc perdendo i miei dati?
<jester-> Matt_91: non so a me funza
<Matt_91> jester-: sei con 13.10?
<jester-> sia in linucs che in uindos
<jester-> si
<fydaije> sto installando 13.10
<Matt_91> jester-: uhm... interessante, e la libreria dove c'è lhai tu? dove c'è scritto li? perchè io la ho in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opensc-pkcs11.s
<jester-> Matt_91: boh lo uso una volta ogni morto di papa
<jester-> ho installato le lib nella lista a 32 bitti
<jester-> e ha funzato
<Matt_91> jester-: aaa a 32bittti dici, dopo pranzo ci provo, thanks jester- ;)
<wil-latino> ok raga ho capito! della serie "il silenzio è un vafff.... con classe!"  grazie cmq lo stesso!!!
<wil-latino> provero' ad arrangiarmi in altro modo...certo in questa maniera non so come possa crescere la comunità di ubuntu...
<ExPBoy> !antivirus | wil-latino
<ubot-it> wil-latino: antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<ExPBoy> leggi questa guida
<ExPBoy> e comunque non serve in linux
<jester-> wil-latino: non è vaffa ma il fatto che ti abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa 7 volte
<ExPBoy> chi vuoi che perda tempo a sviluppare virus per 4 gatti :)
<jester-> se non leggi è inutile riscriverla un'ottava volta
<wil-latino> avevo solo chiesto una spiegazione è l'unico che mi ha detto qualcosa è stato matt91
<fydaije> raaaagazzi, ripropongo il mio quesito di cui prima. Essendo una cosa basemoltobase immagino che tutti posssiata dirmi una cosa (mi accontento di una sola ripetizione).
<jester-> wil-latino: antivirus non serve; i permessi lasciali stare
<jester-> o avrai un sistema peggio di wonz
<jester-> e pure zoppo
<wil-latino> "l'antivirus non serve in linux"  ok...come risolve il problema"?
<wil-latino> non voglio essere tedioso!!!
<ExPBoy> wil-latino, hai letto la guida?
<micky> ciao a tutti
<micky> nannes ci sei??
<wil-latino> expboy- sto scrivendo qui....la leggero questo è poco ma sicuro!!!
<ExPBoy> allora ne riparliamo dopo che l'hai letta
<fydaije> per chi se la fosse persa, la mia domanda tonta suonava cosi': installando ubuntu e smontando le partizioni come da lui richiesto, formatto il pc perdendo i miei dati?
<jester-> fydaije: se formatti perdi tutto
<jester-> fydaije: se fai da manuale e non formati no
<jester-> !ripristino | fydaije
<ubot-it> fydaije: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<micky> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare nel disinstallare wicd e network manager in lubuntu??
<micky> senza connessione internet??
<jester-> micky: lo fai da software center
<jester-> o da terminale
<glpiana> micky, a che ti serve wicd? che versione di lubuntu è?
<fydaije> jester: e' questo nonostante la mia inabilita' era chiaro. Il punto e' che mi chiede di smontare le partizioni. Questa operazione equivale ad una formattazione? Non si tratta di un ripristino, ma della installazione di ubuntu in una macchina con windows vista installato con 10gb di spazio.
<jester-> micky: e senza nm poi come ci vai in internet
<glpiana> fydaije, smontare una partizione non significa formattarla
<micky> è da ieri che smadon....
<wil-latino> expboy-  il tuo link era un wiki per intallare clamav
<fydaije> glpiana: ok, quindi posso procedere a cuor leggero.
<jester-> fydaije: somotare la partiziono no vuol dire formattare, ma se lo fai avendo scelto di formattare la smonti e l'installer provede
<micky> xchè ho una broadcom
<micky> su un vecchio pc..
<micky> e va in conflitto
<glpiana> fydaije, per essere lette le partizione vanno montate, cioè in pratica messe a disposizione in un percorso del filesystem. smontarle vuol dirle levarle da lì
<jester-> micky: nm è indispensabile
<wil-latino> e poi la sezione antivirus lo avevo gia letta...
<glpiana> fydaije, no, mai a cuor leggero se stai installando
<jester-> micky: e che centra la broadcom con wid e nm
<glpiana> fydaije, devi stare attento a capire cosa andrà poi a fare il programma di installazione
<glpiana> fydaije, se formatta dove hai i dati perdi tutto
<glpiana> fydaije, per cui ti consiglio di farti un bel backup anzitutto dei tuoi dati e poi seguire la guida per l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | fydaije
<ubot-it> fydaije: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<micky> abbiamo provato a disinstallare manager e installlare wicd
<fydaije> glpiana: sino ad ora mi ha chiesto se puo' smontare le partizioni
<micky> x vedere se così andava
<jester-> fydaije: un backup della home è sempre di rigore che si installi o no
<micky> solo che adesso nn entro più neanche in lan
<wil-latino> quindi raga mi state dicendo di fidarmi ciecamente di linux??  se per sbaglio inatallo un app malevola sono al sicuro???
<glpiana> fydaije, se ti chiede di smontarle è perchè prima ci hai acceduto, se no non sarebbero smonatte
<jester-> micky: ma stanotte andava dopo le piroette di nannes
<jester-> micky: come fa ad andare senza nm
<micky> si..
<micky> in lan si
<micky> ma in wi fi
<glpiana> wil-latino, tu non prendere applicazioni in giro e usa il software center. non aggiungere repository esterni e vedrai che non ci sono cose malevole
<jester-> a meno che vai all'antica e scrivi un file a mano
<micky> è x qst che mi ha fatto provare a disinstallere manager
<micky> ma adesso
<micky> nn funza neanche più in lan
<fydaije> tutti: grazie, ora leggo la guida, procedo e vi aggiorno!
<jester-> micky: adesso la cavo va?
<micky> no
<glpiana> micky, non andare a capo in continuazione. non usare abbreviazioni. non sostituire le c con le k. grazie
<jester-> micky: la wifi?
<micky> no
<wil-latino> -glpiana-   ( a saper mandare i mess in privato)   cmq  spero di trovare tutto quello che mi serve in s. center!!!!
<jester-> micky: se andava almeno la eth cosa hai fatto per segarla
<glpiana> wil-latino, nel dubbio chiedi
<wil-latino> per un po vi lascio stare!!!  :-P
<micky> nannes mi ha fatto eliminare manager e installare wicd , solo che con manager andava la lan mentre con wicd non funziona più neanche la lan
<glpiana> wil-latino, comuqnue la prima cosa che ti aiuta a restare protetto è effettuare sempre gli aggiornamenti del sistema
<jester-> micky: togli wicd e nimetti nm
<micky> si ma come faccio che l'abbiamo eliminata da terminale??
<jester-> micky: apri wicd e vedo come è settato
<jester-> wicd è sempre andato bene
<wil-latino> glpiana- se non sbaglio in fase di inatallazione me lo aveva fatto...io sto usando la versione 12.04 lts.... passo ala 13.10?7
<micky> wicd mi chiede la password inserisco la mia password e non la acceta
<jester-> wil-latino: per passare alla 13.10 dovresti fare 3 passaggi non è possibile pasdaggio diretto
<jester-> impieghi 3 giorni e viene una ciofeca
<jester-> micky: entra nel router e togli la pass giusto per provare
<jester-> micky:  firmware-b3-installer lo hai messo?
<wil-latino> jester: quindi nuova intallazione del sistema?
<micky> no
<jester-> wil-latino: eh ma hai qualcosa che non va?
<fydaije> ragazzi, scegliendo di installare ubuntu a fianco di vista non perdo niente? (cosi' recita l'installer)
<jester-> micky: se non installi il firm la  broadcom non va
<wil-latino> jester:  in che senso?
<micky> come installo ??
<jester-> fydaije: devi prima deframmentare vista
<jester-> micky: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<fydaije> jester: deframmentando l'enunciato, cosa significa?
<jester-> micky: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> fydaije: dalle utilità di vista fai la deframmentazione del filisystem
<ubuntolino> buongiorno :)
<jester-> micky: sudo rmmod ssd
<jester-> micky: sudo rmmod b44
<jester-> micky: sudo modprobe b44
<jester-> micky: sudo modprobe ssd
<wil-latino> raga rimango con la 12.04 o passo alla 13.10?
<jester-> wil-latino: ti da qualche problema la 12.04?
<micky> errore a sudo rmmod b43
<fydaije> jester: ricapitolando, esco dall'install, disconnetto ubuntu, entro su vista, faccio il defrag, lo installo insieme a vista. In questo modo non dovrei perdere nulla?
<jester-> wil-latino: avrai possibilità di passaggio diretto quando esce la 14.04 LTS
<micky> ops sudo rmmode ssd
<jester-> fydaije: defragghi rivai in live e installi accanto a vista
<fydaije> jester: scusa per la lentezza concettuale, ma ho bisogno di fissare i passaggi!
<wil-latino> jester:  la 12.04 la avevo scaricato l'anno scorso...provato in dual boot...formattato il pc... e ora rimesso da 2 giorni...
<fydaije> jester: sara' fatto. Grazie!
<micky> dice module ssd is not currently loaded????!
<ubuntolino> jester- ciao jester, ieri ho provato a disattivare gli aggiornamenti prima dell installazione , ma il problema persiste
<wil-latino> jester-  mi pare che non abbia problemi....cmq la 14.04 quando esce?
<jester-> ubuntolino: allora fai un'altra cosa
<jester-> ubuntolino: mi pare ci sia un workaround per neutralizzare modem manager non trovo l'appunto
<jester-> wil-latino: 14 = 2014  04 = mese di aprile
<ubuntolino> jester- adesso sono collegato con la live
<wil-latino> ah ok... a prova di paraplegici!!!!    :-)
<ubuntolino> jester-  questo e quello che mie uscito scritto al riavvio:   http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1560/x6x9.jpg
<jester-> wil-latino: se il pc gira bene. non ci sono problemi di compatibilità harware perchè avanzare
<jester-> ubuntolino: hai per caso scleto di criptare? ieri il messaggio se la prendeva con modem manager
<wil-latino> jester-  per il motivo che tutti i programmi vengono aggiornati...
<ubuntolino> jester-  non so nemmeno che significa
<jester-> ubuntolino: di criptare la hom
<jester-> e
<wil-latino> cmq... un particolare ringrazimento a -jester- akis24-expboy-matt91-glpiana-overme-
<jester-> ubuntolino: hai scelto quale modalità
<ubuntolino> jester-  installa ubuntu all interno di windows 7
<jester-> wil-latino: se corri dietro all'iltima moda e il pc  lo usi per lavoro non avrai mai in sistema stabile
<jester-> ne con linux e tantomeno con winz
<jester-> ubuntolino: all'interno non esiste
<jester-> ubuntolino: esiste accanto
<jester-> all'interno essite se hai lanciato wubi.exe da winz
<ubuntolino> jester-  sta scritto all interno di windows 7 , ho fatto anche la foto XD
<wil-latino> jester-    il dibattito sarebbe un po lungo...cmq aspettero la 14.04...
<ubuntolino> jester-  no ho fatto partire il live facendo il boot da dvd
<jester-> ubuntolino:  e non c'è accanto?
<jester-> come fa metterlo all'interno che winz è spento
<ubuntolino> jester-   no,  ti posto lo screen un momento solo
<wil-latino> io vado a pranzo....alla prossima...that's all!!!! thanks so much everyone!!!!!!
<ubuntolino> jester-  http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/893/4vrm.jpg
<jester-> mi sa che sei messo male con le partizioni
<ubuntolino> jester-  ho visto che ho 4 dischi , non se se mi spiego :P
<jester-> ubuntolino: fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> ubuntolino: o meglio ancora esci dall'installazione apri gparted fai una shot e postalo
<ubuntolino> jester-  quindi avvio winz?
<jester-> ubuntolino: serve la schermata con gparted
<jester-> se sul primo disco non è possibile ricavare altra partizine riducendo winz non te lo propone
<ubuntolino> jester-  cmq vedo 4 dischi, uno rinominato HP TOOLS ,  un altro RECOVERY ,  un altro SYSTEM , e poi diciamo l ultimo quello principale
<jester-> ubuntolino: pastal lo screen shot
<jester-> tasto stamp
<ubuntolino> jester-  avviso gparted da winz faccio lo screen e posto
<jester-> ubot-it: lo devi dare dalla live
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ubot-it: hai ragione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hai ragione'
<micky> dunque jester cosa mi consigli dopo che mi dice module ssd is not currently loaded????!
<jester-> micky: se hai dato tutti comandi che ti ho scritto
<jester-> sudo modprobe ssd
<jester-> sudo modprobe b44
<jester-> foese la eth si mette up
<jester-> forse
<micky> si li ho dati tutti
<jester-> sudo modprobe ssd  cosa fa
<micky> a prescindere dall'errore che mi da quando modprobe ssd
<jester-> che errore da
<micky> dice module ssd is not currently
<jester-> sudo modprobe ssd
<jester-> non rmmod
<micky> si
<jester-> modprobe b44
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> nella 13.10 ssd non c'è
<micky> cioè non ho capito?
<jester-> te lo aveva fatto installare nannes forse installando un altro kernel
<micky> si
<jester-> micky: che ubuntu stai usando
<micky> lubuntu
<jester-> micky: e su sta lubuntu che mi pare hai reinstallato non hai fatto gli stessi passi?
<micky> su lubuntu installandolo la lan funza
<micky> è il wi fi che non andava
<jester-> micky: ti ha spiegato nannes che vanno in conflitto, quindi devi scegliere se usare la eth o la wifi
<micky> si
<micky> purtroppo
<jester-> e mi pare che ti avesse dato le 2 soluzioni
<micky> abbiamo fatto tutto ciò x la wi fi
<micky> ma ora non va nulla
<jester-> poi non sono andato a nanna e non so come sia finita
<micky> che abbiamo messo wicd x provare la wi fi solo che alle 5 all'ultimo tentativo ci ho rinunciato
<micky> ora vorrei ritrovare almeno la lan
<micky> come prima
<jester-> micky: visto che ci ha smanettato nannes e sa cosa ha fatto aspetta che si svegli
<micky> ok grazie del consiglio
<ubuntolino> jester- sto scaricando gparted
<ubuntolino> jester- ma serve avviarlo da un cd?
<jester-> ubuntolino: stai facendo casino
<ubuntolino> jester- non ci sto capendo piu niente
<jester-> ubuntolino: eri sulla live li dovedi aprirlo che c'è di serie
<ubuntolino> jester- ae, quindi ritorno sulla live
<jester-> se hai gia 4 partizioni primarie non si puo fare niennte se non segarne una
<ubuntolino> jester- e allora seghiamone una XD
<nino> salve gente c'e qualche sambista che puo farmi un analisi veloce di un file di log?
<ubuntolino> jester- vado sulla live e ritorno qui :(
<jester-> ubuntolino: bisogna farlo dalla live
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6519403/ questo è il file! potete spiegarmi bene come si è comportato il mio server?
<ubuntolino> jester-  jester sono nella live
<jester-> ubuntolino: apri gparted e fai uno screenshot da tasto stamo
<jester-> stamp
<ubuntolino> fatto , posto su image shack
<ubuntolino> jester-  ecco http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4591/wqb7.png
<jester-> ubuntolino: sagoma se tieni sopra la chat che cazo vedo
<ubuntolino> jester- hahahaa XD hahaha XD
<ubuntolino> jester-  sorry :P
<ubuntolino> jester-  ecco :D  http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6730/wfnd.png
<jester-> ubuntolino: il disco è uno solo con 4 partizioni e come pensavo non è possibile fare altro
<jester-> ubuntolino: in sda2 cosa hai
<jester-> si si è winz
<ubuntolino> jester- si sta in sd2
<jester-> ubuntolino: bisogna segare o il ripristino o la tools
<ubuntolino> jester- consigli ?
<jester-> ubuntolino: se sei convinto meglio segare sda4
<jester-> ubuntolino: spe
<ubuntolino> jester- e chi si muove :P
<jester-> mi da che anche segando non risolviamo
<jester-> il revovery rimane in mezzo
<jester-> o seghi sia sda3 che sda4 o si fa niente
<jester-> oppure segare sda4
<jester-> ridurre la winz
<jester-> a mano
<jester-> fare una partizione con lo spazio libero che si crea
<jester-> ma nada swap e quanta ram hai
<ubuntolino> ram 4 giga
<jester-> si puofare a meno
<jester-> ubuntolino: famo una prova che tanto se non fai esegui no ncambia in pratia niente
<jester-> ubuntolino: occhio a seguire che non mi prendo responsabilita
<ubuntolino> jester- se invece di fare tutto cio, installo ubunt su hd esterno?
<jester-> ubuntolino: ma rimarrebbero quasi 4 gb non utilizzabili
<jester-> ubuntolino: mi pare una buona idea
<jester-> perchè li bisognerebbe segare le ultime 2
<jester-> poi vidi te se nel caso devi ripristinarte winz farlo a cd
<ubuntolino> jester- allora potrei aver un hd esterno inutilizzato
<ubuntolino> jester- quindi potremmo installare li ?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> sarà un po piu lento causa collo di bottiglia trasmissione dati usb
<jester-> ubuntolino: devi stare attento a mettere grub sull'esterno o nel caso l'esterno non fosse connesso non si avvierebbe manco winz
<jester-> quindi per usare linux dovrai fare boot da usb
<ubuntolino> jester- sisi
<ubuntolino> jester- vedo di recuperare un hd esterno e poi proviamo la procedura?
<jester-> ubuntolino: mo vado a nutrirmi
<ubuntolino> jester- grazie jester per fine settimana vedo di procurarmi un hd esterno :)
<pasqualino> salve ho una domanda io ora uso lubuntu 13.04 vorrei passare a ubuntu 13.10 ... posso fare l'avanzamento e passare al nuovo ubuntu? o devo reinstallarlo
<jester-> pasqualino: gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> pasqualino, puoi fare l'avanzamento portandoti così a lubuntu 13.10, dopodichè installi ubuntu-desktop e avrai anche unity oltre a lxde
<pasqualino> grazie glpiana ... ma non c'è "pericolo" che poi mi trovo doppi programmi?
<glpiana> pasqualino, certo che ti troverai dei doppioni. ma puoi sempre disinstallare quello che non ti serve
<pasqualino> ok
<test__> salve
<pasqualino> :-) tu cosa faresti :-) reinstalleresti tutto a capo o faresti l'avanzamento
<test__> ciao Anto
<AntoWkill> Ciao ho un problema raga
<AntoWkill> qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<test__> Anto scrivi la domanda traquillo
<AntoWkill> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=570196
<AntoWkill> Sta qui tutto :S
<AntoWkill> Raga :S=
<AntoWkill> ?? nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno ! AntoWkill
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | AntoWkill
<ubot-it> AntoWkill: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<AntoWkill>  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=570196
<Matt_91> AntoWkill: non posso aiutarti perchè in questo istante non posso aprire il browser, ho la RAM piena, appena finisco di fare quello che sto facendo do un occhiata
<AntoWkill> va bene grazie ^^
<Matt_91> AntoWkill: ma dove gira sta macchina? su virtual box?
<AntoWkill> no su un server dedicato
<AntoWkill> Matt_91
<AntoWkill> Matt_91: No, su un server dedicato
<AntoWkill> E' un vps virtualizzato con proxmox
<Matt_91> AntoWkill: non so aiutarti :D mi dispiace
<AntoWkill> :( almeno sai dirmi come posso modifcare la scheda di rete? perchè non mi fa modificare le reti già esistenti
<AntoWkill> il tasto è "grigio"
<Matt_91> AntoWkill: non so nemmeno come sia fatto questo proxmox
<AntoWkill> Matt_91: non centra fai finta che non esista :)
<zaxxon> ciao
<zaxxon> Ho un'installazione manuale di java e volevo separare il plugin del browser (e usare openjre) dalla installazione del jdk che uso nell'IDE. Uso sia firefox che chromium, mi basta aggiornare con update-alternatives le /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so e /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so ? o
<blacklist> sera a tutti
<place88> posso un info?
<place88> ciao a tutti
<place88> c'e nessuno????
<nannes> !nessuno | place88
<ubot-it> place88: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<place88> posso installare ubuntu direttamenete dal desktop?
<akis24> si place88  dal desktop della live ovviamente
<place88> mi puoi spiegare meglio scusami
<place88> grazie
<akis24> place88:  avvi il disco su cui avrai masterizzato ubuntu o la distro che hai scelto  e una volta avviata sul desktop troverai un collegamento per far partire l'installazione su hard-disk
<akis24> !installazione | place88
<ubot-it> place88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<place88> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<place88> in ogni caso ripasso da qui
<place88> :)
<akis24> ok :9
<akis24> :)
<ZioDade> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<daniele_> ciao ragazzi devo installare un patch file in ubuntu qualcuno sa darmi una mano
<daniele_> ?
<daniele_> la patch è questa http://pastebin.com/jtB9aN2H
<cristian_c> daniele_, asp
<cristian_c> daniele_, che programma è?
<daniele_> cristian_c, nella discussione indicano : To install, use the 'patch' linux command on the groove.py file located in the /usr/share/grooveshark/lib directory
<cristian_c> ah, il software di musica
<daniele_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> daniele_, ma se non sbaglio è un servizio, non un client
<daniele_> cristian_c, questa è la pagina del produttore https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown non è un client
<cristian_c> It is a easy to use GNOME Desktop application for playing and downloading audio files from the grooveshark audioservice.
<cristian_c> quindi è un client XD
<daniele_> cristian_c, si probabilmente hai ragione :P
<cristian_c> daniele_, ma a cosa serve questa patch?
<daniele_> cristian_c, serve ha correggere un errore che restituisce l'applicazione non appena si fa una ricerca
<cristian_c> ok, sto guardando
<daniele_> cristian_c, grazie
<daniele_> questa è la discussione che avevo inizializzato tempo fa sul sito se può servire https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown/issue/80/an-error-occurred-while-search-on
<cristian_c> daniele_, in quale file hai salvato la patch?
<daniele_> io ho cliccato semplicemente su download
<daniele_> e mi ha creato un file .text
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> daniele_, i file .txt sono file di testo
<cristian_c> non sono patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, sto guardando come fare il patch con python
<daniele_> cristian_c, ok però nei commenti sul sito che ti ho linkato parlano di patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, chiama il file come vuoi, e aggiungi l'estensione .patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, piazzi il file nella stessa cartella di groove.py e digiti: patch <nome_file.patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, per ulteriori info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/238087/how-to-apply-a-python-patch-on-installed-library
<cristian_c> sull'argomento
<daniele_> cristian_c, grazie provo subito
<daniele_> cristian_c, fatto ma il terminale non restituisce nulla e il problema rimane :(
<daniele_> cristian_c, ora ho provato a dare il comando sudo patch -p1 < nome.patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, come l'hai chiamato il file?
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520962/
<daniele_> cristian_c, restituisce questo risultato il file l'ho chiamato fixp.patch
<cristian_c> daniele_, prova a selezionare il testo manualmente
<daniele_> senza fare download ?
<cristian_c> daniele_, sì
<cristian_c> daniele_, ci deve essere qualche carattere di ritorno carrello (CR)
<daniele_> cristian_c, ora restituisce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520994/
<daniele_> mentre con il comando patch nome.patch non restituisce nulla
<daniele_> l'app continua però a non funzionare
<cristian_c> daniele_, dovresti rifare da capo, in quanto l'avevi già applicata
<cristian_c> daniele_, questo comando è sbagliato
<cristian_c> <daniele_> mentre con il comando patch nome.patch non restituisce nulla
<daniele_> cristian_c,
<daniele_> esatto
<daniele_> tutto da capo cosa intendi
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele_> eliminare l'app e reinstallarla
<cristian_c> daniele_, è meglio che si continua nell'altro chan
<rica71> ragazzi ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti di kubuntu non si aggiorna
<jester-> rica71: cioè?
<rica71> mi dice sempre di controllare gli aggiornamenti che sono disponibili
<jester-> rica71: apri un terminale
<daniele_> cristian_c, sull'altro canale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> daniele_, digita: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rica71> si
<jester-> rica71: sudo apt-get update e metti quello che succede sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | rica71
<ubot-it> rica71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rica71> ok 2 minuti
<rica71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521061/
<rica71> non so se ho fatto bene la procedura
<rica71> grazie per l'aiuto
<rica71> non sono tanto efferrato con ubuntu
<rica71> è molto diverso da windows ma mi intriga
<jester-> rica71: sudo software-properties-kde
<rica71> ok
<jester-> rica71: clicca su server itlalia-->altro-->itlalia__seleziona il crazy
<rica71> lo sto facendo
<jester-> rica71: poi entra in altro software
<rica71> sta facendo il test dei mirror
<jester-> rica71: non devi far il tes
<jester-> devi selezionar altro e itlaia
<jester-> itlaia cliccando che si srotola
<rica71> poi
<jester-> poi scegli crazynetwork
<jester-> e clicchi sleziona server
<rica71> scusa jester è andata via la luce
<jester-> rica71: fatto?
<rica71> fatto
<rica71> crazynetworc no?
<jester-> rica71: so oppure un altro in italia
<jester-> rica71: fatto?
<rica71> come so ?
<jester-> hai selezionato il crazy o no
<rica71> si
<jester-> adesso entra in altro software
<rica71> eo
<rica71> ok
<jester-> dovresti avere una riga con http://ppa.launchpad.net
<jester-> clicca sopra che si evidenzia e poi delete
<jester-> oppure togli la spunta V
<rica71> adesso jester?
<jester-> rica71: fatto?
<jester-> chiudi o ok che sia
<rica71> ne ho tante
<jester-> di cosa
<jester-> parla per esteso prego
<rica71> elimino tutto?
<jester-> rica71: la vedi la riga con http://ppa.launchpad.net
<rica71> elimino tutti i ppa?
<jester-> ne hai uno solo mi pare
<jester-> rica71: indipendente e partners non sono ppa ma repo ufficiali e metti la spunta
<jester-> rica71: fai cosi, togli la spunta alle righr con ppa
<jester-> mettila lla ltre meno quella cd rom
<rica71> poi?
<tryu> salve
<rica71> scusa la linea stasera ha un po di problermi
<rica71> ci sei jester?
<tryu> ho un problema. ho installato correttamente la versione di libuntu, tutto [ andato a buon fine. ma quando ho levato il cd, e riavviato, si blocca dopo che carica il bios. come se non ci sono gli hard disk. ho provato a controllare il flag di boot della partizione in cui il sistema era installato e non c-erano o meglio stavano su un altro disco, allora ho provato a metterli con gparted ma non ho risolto il problema
<GianB> Buonasera a tutti!
<krabador> !grub | tryu
<ubot-it> tryu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la procedura di ripristino
<GianB> Avrei da fare alcune domande, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<krabador> GianB, su argomentazioni generiche linux, il canale giusto è #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> GianB, su problemi con ubuntu, chiedi pure qui
<GianB> Sinceramente non so sotto quale canale ricadono le mie domande
<GianB> comunque sono delucidazioni per quanto riguardano l'istallazzione di ubuntu
<krabador> chiedi pure
<tryu> ma intanto vorrei sapere se il fatto che io abbia messo la flag di boot sul disco dove avevo installato il sistema op, sia giusta oppure no
<krabador> tryu, quanti dischi erano collegati quando hai eseguito l'installazione?
<tryu> 3
<tryu> non partizionati
<tryu> forse uno non era allocato
<GianB> In pratica, ho un pc fisso con Windows 7 al quale vorrei installargli Ubuntu. Vorrei semplicemente cancellare Windows e metterci Ubuntu, senza alcuna partizione, ma mi sono sorti alcuni dubbi. Una volta scaricato il SO dal sito come devo procedere? Lo devo mettere su una pennetta? Per i Driver come funziona? Una volta inserita la chiavetta mi si auto installa?
<krabador> tryu, se installi lubuntu in un disco, lo segnali come il primo che deve partire dal bios, e grub finisce in quel disco, non serve pacioccare con le flag
<krabador> GianB, certo, puoi metterlo tranquillamente su una pennetta , con questo programma http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<GianB> Una volta messo il tutto in una pennetta basta mandare il file in esecuzione e parte l'installazione?
<tryu> ho individuato il disco durante la procedura. mi sono messo a pacioccare solo quando dopo la instalalzione non partiva nulla. allora sono andato a vedere le flag
<krabador> GianB, per quanto riguarda l'hardware se ne occupa il kernel, chipset e componenti di sistema ormai vanno tutti, sempre se il pc sia abbastanza recente
<krabador> gli unici driver che l'utente puo' dover installare , sono driver per alcune schede wireless, come le broadcom
<krabador> e i driver closed per le schede video
<krabador> sempre se la scheda video in questione non sia troppo vecchia
<krabador> per cui bisogna tenersi i driver opensource che vengono installati di default
<krabador> GianB, una volta creata correttamente la pennetta, va mandata in boot
<krabador> GianB, si puo' avviare una sessione di prova dalla quale si puo' installare ubuntu, dopo un po'
<krabador> GianB, oppure avviare direttamente l'installazione
<krabador> GianB, ma ti consiglio di fare una piccola prova prima
<krabador> tryu, carica il supporto di installazione ed esegui il corretto ripristino di grub
<tryu> al punto 2 della guida quando dice montare il dispositivo dove risiede il sistema, lo faccio con il comando indicato sotto sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt o devo farlo diversamente
<tryu> ok
<tryu> ignorate ho capito
<tryu> per il mount bind dice mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jimmy303> salve
<carmelo> salve
<Guest938> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10
<Guest938> ho tentato di installare una versione aggiornata dei driver della epson xp-305 e il software center non me lo ha permesso per un problema al catalogo software da riparare
<Guest938> ho tentato di ripare
<Guest938> ma c'è qualcuno?7
<merovingio> buonasera
<merovingio> avrei bisogno di supporto
<jimmy303> io ho un problema montata la mini iso 12,04 non si avvia
<andy88> salve
<Max092009> salve a tutti
<bigo72> ciao Max092009
<Max092009> qualcuno mi sa aiutare? Ho un problema con ubuntu 13.10, la schermata principale di ubuntu mi crea problemi, non riesco a visualizzarla, escono mille righe
<Max092009> ho provato a reistallarlo ma non va
<bigo72> Max092009, righe grafiche o testo?
<Max092009> grafiche, praticamente la schermata non funziona non si riesce a capire nulla
<Max092009> e chiaramente cosi non si riesce ad accedere a nessuna cartella
<bigo72> immagino
<Max092009> lo stesso identico problema lo faceva con il 13.04
<bigo72> sullo stesso pc, versioni precedenti di ubuntu andavano?
<bigo72> ah
<krabador> Max092009, se puoi manda una schermata del problema
<krabador> !image | Max092009
<ubot-it> Max092009: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vinc> salve. c' è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi nel configurare in lubuntu 13.10 un doppio momitor? mi funziona solo mirror e non desktop esteso
<cristian_c> vinc, hai provato ad aprire lxrandr?
<Pivello> ciao a tutti
<vinc> non so neanche cosa è
<cristian_c> vinc, è il gestore del monitor in lxde
<vinc> considerando che ho la versione inglese, dove lo trovo? in system tool non lo vedo
<cristian_c> vinc, non c'è una versione inglese
<cristian_c> vinc, installa la lingua italiana
<vinc> ??
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | vinc
<ubot-it> vinc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<vinc> io ho installato lubuntu 13.10 in lingua inglese
<krabador> vinc, se installi la lingua italiana, non sarà piu' la "versione inglese"
<cristian_c> vinc, ripeto, il sistema è tradotto in eoni di lingue
<vinc> va bene, scusate, andando al sodo, il gestore di monitor non riesco a trovarlo
<vinc> trovo monitor settings
<vinc> ma non credo che sia quello che dite voi perchè li mi da solo l'opzione di accendere o spegnere i monitor e di impostare la risoluzione
<cristian_c> vinc, esatto ,apri quello
<vinc> ho aperto
<cristian_c> vinc, effettivamente, è così
<vinc> leggo: the following monitors are detected (in inglese), poi sotto due monitor con bottone turn on, resolution, refresh rate. poi ancora sotto, about.save.apply.cancel.
<vinc> è molto diverso da quello che avevo visto su ubuntu, dove c era l opzione per mirror, oppure no.
<vinc> se flaggavi era mirror, se no era desktop esteso
<cristian_c> vinc, beh, sì, lxrandr è un po' limitato
<cristian_c> vinc, un attimo
<vinc> nannes mi aveva detto che si poteva ottenere il dual monitor ma era complicato e poi non abbiamo fatto in tempo a sistemare....
<cristian_c> vinc, comunque si usa l'opzione -right-of di xrandr
<vinc> senti cristian, considera che purtroppo è da 4-5 gg soltanto che sto su linux e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di studiarmi qualcosa dato che il pc mi ha sempre dato probelemi per le instalalzioni
<cristian_c> vinc, xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<micky> b.sera a tutti
<vinc> devo digitare qualcosa da terminale?
<cristian_c> vinc, sì, quello che ho postato
<vinc> prima di sbattermi in chat ho letto qualcosa sul sito e m iparlava di xinerama, ma non so se è adatto al mio scopo e non so neanche come installarlo o usarlo
<cristian_c> vinc, hai un laptop con porta vga?
<cristian_c> vinc, fai una prova come ti ho indicato
<vinc> ho un computer da tavolo devo digitare ... xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS?
<cristian_c> vinc, dunque: quanti schermi hai?
<vinc> 2
<vinc> attivati entrambi ma funzionano in mirror
<cristian_c> pc desktop con due porte vga?
<vinc> scheda video nvidia dual head
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> dvi?
<vinc> non ricordo, su windows so come reperire i dati, ma qui non saprei come ricavarli
<micky> nannes sei on line??
<vinc> ho digitato xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS e ha detto " output VGA not found; ignoring"
<cristian_c> vinc, digita: xrandr -q
<vinc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6522217/
<nannes> ciao micky
<nannes> sì, appena arrivato :D
<cristian_c> vinc, una è vga e l'altra dvi
<micky> ciao nannes!!
<micky> forse sono riuscito a capire xchè non andava
<micky> ma ho bisogno di chiederti nuovamente aito
<vinc> ok
<vinc> grazie
<cristian_c> vinc, xrandr --output VGA-1 --right-of DVI-I-1
<micky> aiuto x riattivare la ssd
<micky> ieri non mi dava i permessi di amministratore perchè nell'installazione non mette opzione amministratore ma personalizzata bloccando le impostazioni base
<vinc> senti forse bisogna invertire right end left
<vinc> perche sulla mia scrivania sono in posizione invertita
<cristian_c> vinc, descrivi la posizione degli schermi
<cristian_c> lol
<vinc> facendo come hai scritto mi è venuta estesa ma invertiti di posizione
<cristian_c> vinc, xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --right-of VGA-1
<vinc> ok ora va bene. come imposto però il monitor principale a dex?
<cristian_c> vinc, spiegati meglio
<nannes> micky: Che hai combinato ? hai fatto modifiche?
<micky> solo che dopo il nostro ultimo riavvio non funzava niente ..ne lan ne wi i fi._((
<micky> si ho riformattato tutto..
<vinc> in pratica la barra con le icone... vorrei averle nel monito di destra non a sinistra
<vinc> come desktop è configurato bene
<vinc> ma i pulsanti stanno su un monitor che generalmente tengo spento
<micky> non funzava più nulla dopo l'ultima modicica...e qst mattina qnd ho inserito la lan... sorpresa non andava un beata ciuffola
<vinc> oppure potrei anche accontentarmi di spostare la barra in verticale sulla destra
<cristian_c> vinc, stai parlando di unity?
<vinc> lubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, giusto
<cristian_c> vinc, quindi hai solo un pannello inferiore
<vinc> si
<vinc> che si estende su tutti e due i monitor
<vinc> i pulsanti però sono a sinistra, li vorrei a destra oppure spostare il pannello in verticale a dx
<cristian_c> vinc, beh, apri 'Impostazioni pannello'
<vinc> in windows impostavo il monitor primario a destra ed era fatto
<nannes> micky: lol... ma perché? c'era un test da fare -.-' era normale quello, bastava un comando per far tornare tutto normale, altro che formattazione
<vinc> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> vinc, ci sono le opzioni Lato e allineamento
<micky> xchè ero senza lan anche
<vinc> alignment
<nannes> micky: Ora hai una Lubuntu 13.10 appena installata?
<vinc> lo metto a right?
<micky> si
<cristian_c> vinc, fai un po' tu
<micky> ed ho installato anche do ubuntu center wic
<nannes> hemicky:  ubuntu csa?
<nannes> *ubuntu che?
<micky> oltre ad network manager
<nannes> ah
<micky> lubuntu
<nannes> micky: fai doppio clic sul mio nome
<micky> ok
<micky> aspetta cambio pc e prndo qllo incriminato
<nannes> (nella lista a dx)
<vinc> ho provato a cambiare ma poi dopo averlo chiuso non è cambiato nulla, e ora non si trova più tra i vari menu. dove lo trovo? impostazioni pannello?
<cristian_c> vinc, sempre clic destro
<cristian_c> vinc, ma hai impostato il pannello in verticale?
<mickymojto> compare una finestra raggruppata a tre
<nannes> lol oggi jojito XDD
<nannes> *mojito
<mickymojto> yeah..ho dormito solo 3 ore..
<vinc> in verticale è larghissimo mi frega molto schermo
<mickymojto> xciò un mojto virtuale me lo merito..ahaahahha
<vinc> e popi le icone sono leggermente + larghe delle celle che costituiscon la barra ti faccio vedere uno snapshot
<cristian_c> vinc, ci sono i margini da regolare
<cristian_c> vinc, comunque in verticale è assai brutto davvero
<nannes> vinc: qulle le puoi regolare, no problem
<vinc> allora la larghezza della barra la ho modificata
<nannes> comunque con due schermi due pannelli verticali sono perfetti
<nannes> uno a sx, un altro a dx
<vinc> come li creo 2?
<nannes> vinc: ne puoi aggiungere quanti ne vuoi
<nannes> anche cento :P
<vinc> come?
<nannes> Clic DX > Create New Panel
<nannes> Clic Destro (sul pannello) > Crea nuovo pannello
<vinc> ok ho capito. come ci metto sopra le icone dei vari link
<nannes> Clic Dx > Aggiungi elementi al pannello
<nannes> e metti "application launch bar"
<nannes> ovvero "barra per l'avvio delle applicazioni"
<nannes> vinc: anche la grandezza delle icone puoi cambiare.. TUTTO
<vinc> si quello lo avevo gia visto
<vinc> prima di andare troppo avanti, dimmi una cosa, una volta fatto tutto, posso salvarmi queste configurazioni per non perderle? non per niente visto che in questi giorni ho reinstallato linux 4 volte... non vorrei dover rifare tutto da capo in una nuova reinstallazione
<nannes> appena hai finito dimmelo, e te lo dico
<vinc> dimmelo adesso perchè questo fatto della configurazioen delle barre voglio farla con calma e ora sono un po stanco
<vinc> senti nell aggiungere gli elementi al pannello mi sono perso, con add item, si apre una finestra ma non trovo nessuna scelta possibile di item: geametry, apparence, panel applets è vuoto..
<rek> what's the chat channel?
<rek> ubuntu channel
<jester-> !english | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<nannes> rek: non far finta di essre inglese :P
<vinc> nannes... non riesco ad aggiungere item alla barra perch panel applets è vuota
<vinc> da dove li prendo?
<rek> ah è vero asd
<rek> che gaso..no volevo mostrarvi un mio video ma qui non posso
<jester-> nu
<niger> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere come faccio a disinstallare il pacchetto oracle java8 e a installare il pacchetto java 7-jdk se non ho scritto male....devo praticamente effettuare un downgrade alla versione precedente. Grazie.
<jester-> niger: disinstalli da software center
<jester-> e installi sempre da li
<niger> credo che la scorsa volta ho fatto da terminale, è la stessa cosa?
<jester-> niger: nu, devi seguire i passaggi inversi
<niger> il problema è che  non so usare ancora bene il terminale se puoi gentilmente dirmi cosa scrivere mi saresti di enorme aiuto
<jester-> niger: di solito si mette il ppa oracle, non so che procedura abbia fattlo lo script
<niger> avevo seguito la tua guida solo che non mi ricordo di preciso
<jester-> niger: la mia guida?
<niger> si insomma le tue istruzioni per installare da terminale oracle java 8
<jester-> allora hai il ppa
<niger> può essere non so che sia :)
<jester-> niger: sudo dpkg --purge oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<niger> ok sta facendo grazie per ora
<niger> ok ha finito dovrebbe in teoria essere tutto ok
<niger> grazie 1000 se dovessero esserci, spero di no, altri problemi ripasso....grazie ancora utilissimo come sempre ;)
<Puffo10> Sera a tuti !
<Puffo10> ciao Nannes...ciao Krabador... (se ci siete )
<Puffo10> ((....e lo Spero ! ))
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-05
<micky> '-'
<nannes> ri-salve
<vinc> salve a tutti, sto esplorando un sito con applicazioni java e quindi mi chiedono di installarle. come devo fare? prendo openjdk java 7 runtime da LUBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER o devo agire da terminale?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Onegin> salve, sto cercando di installare la mia stampante canon pixma 1600. Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni che ho trovato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonPixmaIP1600 ma non ci sono riuscito. Forse non sono aggiornate.
<Onegin> ho ubuntu 13.10 con unity
<glpiana> Onegin, la guida fa riferimento a vecchie versioni di ubuntu (2011) così come la discussione del forum cui fa riferimento
<Onegin> sì, ho notato
<Onegin> come posso fare. Non sono riuscito a trovare altre istruzioni
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> Onegin: hai scaricato i driver di canon per la stampante??
<massy> Onegin: hai provato se viene rilevata?
<pippo> salve a tutti
<Onegin> avevo provato a seguire la procedura che ho indicato sopra. La rilevava ma non dava segni di vita
<pippo> ho la stampante hp 1006 laser che stampa la prima pagina bianca poi stampa il contenuto e sotto a agni pagina stampa tipo codici e impostazioni
<Onegin> lì c'è l'indicazione per i driver. Come consigliato avevo scelto quello per la ip2200
<glpiana> Onegin, hai provato semplicemente ad aggiungere una stampante dalle impostazioni di sistema e a scegliere un pixma ip?
<vinc> onegin... potresti aiutarmi? ho due monitor e per farli funzionare in modalità estesa (ho lubuntu, non ubuntu, quindi il setting monitor è più scarno) uso xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --right-of VGA-1 solo che devo farlo ogni volta che riavvio. come posso evitarmi di digitarlo ogni volta?
<Onegin> sì, avevo provato.
<Onegin> Ora riprovo e vi posto qualche schermata
<Onegin> vinc: é da poco che uso linux ed ubuntu, non sono in grado di aiutarti, mi dispiace
<glpiana> vinc, aggiungi quella riga alle applicazioni di avvio
<vinc> come si fa?
<glpiana> vinc, o crei uno script che contenga quel comando, lo rendi eseguibile e fai avviare quello tra le applicazioni di avvio (autostart)
<vinc> senti considera che sono a 0
<glpiana> vinc, non ho lubuntu, non so se ha una interfaccia per le applicazioni di avvio quindi posso provare a spiegarti come metterlo in autostart
<glpiana> vinc, anzitutto creiamo lo script. apri un editor di testo
<vinc> si
<vinc> ci sono vai
<vinc> poi penso a trovarmi autostart con calma
<glpiana> vinc, dentro ci copi questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524002/
<glpiana> vinc, poi salvi il file nella tua home
<vinc> quindi faccio un file con quel testo nella mia home che nome do al file?
<vinc> un nome a piacere tipo dual monitor?
<glpiana> vinc, dagli il nome che vuoi tu, tipo "schermo"
<pippo> ho la stampante hp 1006 laser che stampa la prima pagina bianca poi stampa il contenuto e sotto a agni pagina stampa tipo codici e impostazioni
<glpiana> vinc, non mettere spazi nel nome per comodità
<vinc> autostart-dual-monitor
<glpiana> vinc, ecco, ora apri un terminale
<vinc> fatto e salvato. con i due righi uno sotto l'altro
<vinc> sono sul terminale
<glpiana> vinc, scrivi: chmod +x autostart-dual-monitor
<vinc> fatto ha dato il prompt
<vinc> è tutto? al prox riavvio trovo sistemato?
<glpiana> vinc, ora scrivi: locate autostart | grep home
<vinc> fatto
<glpiana> vinc, che ti ha detto?
<vinc> mi da il prompt
<vinc> senza dire nulla
<glpiana> vinc, allora scrivi: ls /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<vinc> rsponde così: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart poi da il prompt
<glpiana> vinc, oki, allora scrivi: cat  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<glpiana> vinc, copia quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | vinc
<ubot-it> vinc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinc> si so dipast bin
<vinc> comunque non dice nulla e da il prompt
<vinc> ma per rispondere 4 parole come ho fatto alle 10:52 dovevo usare past bin?
<glpiana> vinc, no, è che magari aveva un contenuto lungo
<glpiana> vinc, ora scrivi: sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<glpiana> vinc, dovrebbe aprirti l'editor di testo
<vinc> si
<vinc> un file auto start
<vinc> *autostart
<glpiana> vinc, bene, dobbiamo aggiungere il percorso completo allo script che abbiamo creato. dovresti dirmi cosa esce nel terminale (aprine un altro) quando scrivi: pwd
<vinc> senti se io quel testo lo mettevo su una altra partizione possiamo farlo lo stesso, mettendo quel percorso, non fosse altro che per non perderlo in caso di reinstallazione
<vinc> comuqne la path del mio home è /home/vincenzo
<glpiana> vinc, non vedo i motivo di incasinarsi. tu fattene una copia e lo tieni altrove, ma per vedere di farlo funzionare al momento, lascialo nella home
<vinc> ok
<glpiana> vinc, nell'editor di testo scrivi:  /home/vincenzo/autostart-dual-monitor
<glpiana> vinc, poi salva il file e riavvia. vediamo se va. io torno tra 5/10 minuti
<vinc> done
<vinc> ok ci risentiamo se non funzuiona, altrimenti grazie tante
<pippo> ho la stampante hp 1006 laser che stampa la prima pagina bianca poi stampa il contenuto e sotto a agni pagina stampa tipo codici e impostazioni
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, problemino con la memoria sd
<lusuhard> ho cancellato dei file ma non si è liberato lo spazio
<lusuhard> suppongo un errore di scrittura dell'indice, come posso fare per liberare davvero quello spazio?
<glpiana> pippo, hai sempre avuto questo problema?
<pippo> no
<pippo> dalla versione 13.04
<glpiana> pippo, hai provato a reinstallare la stampante?
<pippo> prima si installava automaticamente
<pippo> e funzionava benissimo
<pippo> ora no
<glpiana> pippo, prova
<pippo> dimmi
<glpiana> pippo, niente. vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e crea una nuova stampante. segui la procedura guidata
<pippo> ok ora provo
<glpiana> lusuhard, magari sulla sd c'è una directory trash (cestino) in cui i file sono stati spostati. apri la sd con il file manager, visualizza i file nascosti e controlla
<lusuhard> glpiana, fatto nulla di nulla
<glpiana> lusuhard, allora non so dirti
<lusuhard> glpiana, formattazione unica soluzione...
<pippo> mi chiede di installare l'URI della periferica
<glpiana> pippo, non te la elenca? è collegata sta stampante? dovrebbe mostrartela
<pippo> si mi da due esempi posso usarli
<glpiana> pippo, esempi?
<pippo> esatto
<glpiana> pippo, prendi una schermata della finestra
<glpiana> !image | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippo> forse trovato
<Onegin> http://imagebin.org/280660
<Onegin> a me la trova e poi mi dà questo
<vinc___> glpiana, non ha funzionato lautostart
<glpiana> Onegin, procedi e cerca un driver il più simile possibile. poi provala. altro non so delle canon
<glpiana> vinc___, oki, porta pazienza che tra un po' otrno e cerchiao altro. tu intanto spulcia le impostazioni di sistema e vedi se hai una voce simile ad applicazioni di avvio
<wil_> buon giorno a tutti!
<wil_> installato ushare ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<Onegin> http://imagebin.org/280663
<Onegin> mi dà questo gutenprint ma se provo ad installarlo mi si blocca a metà
<Onegin> ho dovuto spegnere il computer con il pulsante di reset. Si era bloccato tutto
<pippo> da sempre lo stesso problema
<pippo> una schermata dell'errore non posso farla
<pippo> sono 10 righe dove sta scritto
<pippo> sulla prima media limits: 0.16 x0.16 to 8.11 x11.54 inches
<Onegin> va be', riproverò più. Grazie lo stesso. Ciao a tutti
<pippo> la seconda job ID: Hewlett-Packard-HP...
<pippo> Driver: Foo2xqx.ppd
<pippo> sulle ultime c'è la data
<pippo> di creazione e stampa
<vinc___> gl ho provato a fare la procedura indicata http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico ma quando ho dicitato wich autostart-dual-monitor non mi ha dato nulla.
<vinc___> glpiana
<glpiana> vinc___, normale che faccia così visto che lo script è nella tua home
<pippo> glpiana appena puoi
<glpiana> vinc___, però mi viene un dubbio. al momento hai già settato i due schermi dopo il riavvio?
<vinc___> ora si
<vinc___> sono in modalita desktop esteso
<glpiana> vinc___, chiudi la sessione e rientra. se hai di nuovo tutti e due gli schermi riavvia. torna qui senza settare gli schermi che proviamo lo script
<glpiana> pippo, non ho capito da dove ti è uscita sta schermata
<wil_> installato ushere ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte!!!!
<pippo> la schermata esce a fine pagina su ogni pagina che stampo
<vinc___> ok
<pippo> in più se devo stampare una sola pagina ne stampa tre la prima e la seconda bianca e sulla seconda stampa il contenuto
<pippo> su ogni pagina poi viene stampato questi percorsi
<glpiana> pippo, anche dopo aver reinstallato la stampante?
<pippo> si
<glpiana> pippo, e quando stampi selezioni quella nuova?
<vinc> non ha funzionato
<glpiana> vinc, non deve funzionare nulla. dimmi se ora hai un monitor solo
<pippo> si perche ho tolto la vecchia
<vinc> gl sto con monitor mirror
<glpiana> vinc, apri un temrinale
<vinc> ok
<glpiana> vinc, scrivi: ./autostart-dual-monitor
<vinc> ha funzionato
<glpiana> pippo, reinstallandola hai trovato il modello corretto?
<vinc> ora è desktop esteso
<glpiana> vinc, scrivi nel temrinale: cat /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<pippo> si
<vinc> cat /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<glpiana> pippo, hai installato hplip?
<glpiana> vinc, cosa ti risponde il comando?
<vinc> vincenzo@vincenzo-M2R-FVM:~$ ./autostart-dual-monitor vincenzo@vincenzo-M2R-FVM:~$ cat /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart /home/vincenzo/autostart-dual-monitorvincenzo@vincenzo-M2R-FVM:~$
<vinc> questo è quello che compare
<pippo> o meglio io faccio l'installazione stampante tramite usb mi trova il mio modello fa la ricerca dei driver e applico
<glpiana> vinc, non si capisce una bega se lo scrivi qui. metti su pastebin
<vinc> ok sorry
<glpiana> pippo, se stampi la pagina di prova come si comporta?
<vinc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6524190/
<pippo> normale 1 pagina
<glpiana> pippo, e con quale programma invece hai il difetto?
<glpiana> vinc, non mi convince il fatto che non vada a capo dopo il contenuto del file
<vinc> si ho visto-
<glpiana> vinc, sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<pippo> ora ho fatto la stampa della pagina di prova e ho notato che i codici che dicevo prima sono quelli della pagina di prova sotto quella specie di 8 cerchi con le tonalità di nero
<glpiana> vinc, alla fine del comando vai a capo e poi salva
<vinc> sono in autostart che è vuoto per esclusione delle 2 righe che mi hai dato prima
<glpiana> vinc, aggiungi una riga vuota sotto a quelle che visualizzi e salva
<glpiana> no spe
<wil_be> pastebin non mi funzia!!!
<glpiana> vinc, che due righe?
<vinc> sto provando
<glpiana> vinc, una riga devi avere
<wil_be> ho scritto il mio problema....
<vinc> si scusa una riga sola. ma quando dice overwrite per salvare, mi blocca e dice cant open file to write
<glpiana> vinc, hai messo sudo davanti al comando che hai dato nel temrinale?
<vinc> no
<glpiana> wil_be, scrivi: locate ushare
<vinc> quindi non ho il privilegio
<vinc> ora ripeto
<glpiana> vinc, ma io te l'ho scritto sopra: <glpiana> vinc, sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<vinc> scusa
<vinc> perdonami
<vinc> ok fatto tutto
<glpiana> vinc, prova a riavviare
<vinc> salvato e chiuso
<glpiana> wil_be, non in privato per cortesia
<akis24> pippo:  entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<wil_be> gl- mi sembrava che mi avessi scritto in pv...sorry!
<wil_be> gl_da terminale?
<pippo> akis24: scusa ma è un'altra chat
<akis24> pippo:  entraci al momento
<pippo> dove devo cliccare scusami
<akis24> pippo:     clicca  su #ubuntu-it-chat
<wil_be> gl:  provato a cercalo da terminale...mi è venuto fuori una serie di cose...te lo incollo?
<pippo> fatto
<vinc> ok ora provo, intanto grazie!
<glpiana> wil_be, no, era per farti vedere che ushare lo hai installato. ora dici di non trovarlo. dove lo cerchi?
<wil_be> glpiana, nel s. center mi dice che l'ho intallato, nelle applicazioni non c'è!!
<glpiana> wil_be, non c'è perchè non ha interfaccia grafica
<wil_be> glpiana,  e quindi come fare per la condivisione con la mia ps3??
<glpiana> wil_be, non ne ho idea, mi spiace. non ho una ps3
<wil_be> glpiana, grazie lo stesso... spero di saltarci fuori prima o poi!!!  se almeno potessi avere l'interfaccia di questa app...
<pippo> problema stampante non risolto
<pippo> procedura eseguita ma niente
<vinc> glpiana---------------- non funge
<vinc> ilprogramma scritto in autostart-dual-monitor funziona ma le istruzioni in autostart non lo avviano
<pippo> grazie cmq
<pippo> devo andare
<vinc_> no glpiana... è tutto a posto, ho capito perchè non andava
<vinc_> grazie
<filippo_> giorno a tutti
<filippo_> ho il PC che mi si spegne dopo 1/2 ora da quando premo spegni
<glpiana> filippo_, proviamo a spegnerlo da terminale e vediamo che fa
<glpiana> filippo_, esci da tutti i programmi, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console. fai il login testuale, dopodichè scrivi: sudo halt
<glpiana> filippo_, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la visualizzi e.... cronometra
<jester-> glpiana: è il pc del suocero
<glpiana> jester-, del suocero?
<jester-> eh
<glpiana> e perchè vuole spegnere il pc al suocero?
<glpiana> che scherzi
<jester-> ma che stia acceso
<jester-> la paga lui la corrente
<filippo_> glpiana, scusami ero su chat
<filippo_> glpiana, sto togliendo un po' di programmi inutili e poi provo
<glpiana> ok
<jester-> filippo_: winz si spegne normale?
<filippo_> credo di si, altrimenti me lo avrebbe detto
<nuc> buongiorno a tutti. Il mio problema sarebbe quello di resettare le classifiche dei giochi. Per qualche gioco sono riuscito a risolvere ( tipo gweled)
<jester-> nuc: di solito si fa dal gioco stesso
<nuc> ma per altri - della serie kde in particolare - avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Grazie
<jester-> kde mica è un gioco
<jester-> è un ambiante deskto, in gergo esktop environment
<nuc> certo kde non è un gioco, però molti giochi rientrano nel sistema kde e le loro impostazioni di sistema sono diverse dai giochi non kde, come weled appunto.
<glpiana> nuc, se i giochi di cui parli sono applicazioni di kde, trovi le loro configurazioni e quant'altro nella tua home sotto la directory .kde
<nuc> ho capito. Vado e torno. Grazie ciao.
<jester-> nuc: qualsiasi programma o gioco funzione alla stessa maniera in tutti gli ambienti grafici
<jester-> non cambia nulla altre la cornice e il colore della finestra
<filippo_> glpiana, non riesco ad entrare con ctrl + alt+ f1
<jester-> f2 f3?
<jester-> dare sudo halt da terminale che è uguale?
<filippo_> jester-, nessuna console
<jester-> filippo_: p majorana è strana o il suocero ha azzoppato il sistema
<filippo_> jester-, penso di si, che ne so io :) sono il mezzo imbranato :-P
<jester-> usa il terminale
<jester-> sudo halt
<filippo_> jester-, credo che siano le personalizzazioni della distro, non quelle di mio suocero, lui non ne fa
<filippo_> jester-, glpiana, niente da fare, sono 10 minuti e non ne vuole sapere, io forzo lo spegnimento e reinstallo. Consigli, su quale versione di ubuntu installargli? No kde!
<glpiana> filippo_, ma hai fatto quello che ti ho detto di provare?
<jester-> !ripristino | filippo_  e usa ubuntu non majorana
<ubot-it> filippo_  e usa ubuntu non majorana: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<filippo_> glpiana, si, ma non ha funzionato, non ci sono riuscito da console di sistema, ho dovuto usare il terminale
<jester-> glpiana: dice di non avere le tty
<glpiana> vabbè
<nuc> classifiche azzerate ! Grazie Jester-
<gian__> dopo aver aggiornato virtualbox, quando cerco di aprirlo mi da errore
<glpiana> gian__, che errore?
<gian__> ho fatto una foto della schermata, mi ricordi il link?
<glpiana> !image | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gian__> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/280688
<glpiana> gian__, vai sui dettagli
<gian__> glpiana, quali dettagli?
<glpiana> gian__, su quel messaggio c'è scritto "dettagli"
<gian__> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/280689
<glpiana> gian__, allora, seleziona windows xp e poi clicca a destra su sistema
<glpiana> gian__, terza scheda (accelerazione) metti la spunta a vt-x
<gian__> glpiana, la terza scheda mi compare in trasparenza e non si apre
<glpiana> gian__, hai chiuso la finestra dell'errore?
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> gian__, chiudi virtualbox e riaprilo, poi vai su sistema di nuovo
<gian__> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> gian__, ancora non accessibile quella finestra?
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> gian__, come hai aggiornato vbox?
<gian__> glpiana, siccome mi dava errore lanciando il comando dpkg -i virtualbox...., ho rimosso prima virtualbox e poi installato il pacchetto scaricato
<glpiana> gian__, da dove?
<gian__> da virtualbox.net
<glpiana> ne dubito. da qui? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<gian__> glpiana, sono andato tramite l'indirizzo proposto dalla finestra che mi avvisava dell'aggiornmento
<glpiana> gian__, versione 4.3.4?
<gian__> glpiana, lo disinstallo?
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> gian__, hai scaricato le extension pack?
<gian__> si
<glpiana> e l'hai installato?
<gian__> si
<glpiana> gian__, crea una nuova macchina (di qualunque tipo)
<glpiana> gian__, poi, invece di avviarla, vai su sistema -> accelerazione e vedi se da lì accedi
<gian__> glpiana, provo grazie
<glpiana> poi dimmi
<glpiana> gian__, allora, l'hai creata o no?
<nino> mi è impossibile connettermi ad internet con ubuntu 12.10, se vado a ripristino ed attivo la rete si collega ed esegue apt-get-update (si vede dallo schermo) ma se apro normalmente nulla, ifconfig mi da solo lo della scheda di rete nulla come posso riattivare va bene ifconfig etho
<gian__> glpiana, non mi fa andare, compare sempre in grigietto
<glpiana> gian__, allora chiudi virtualbox e apri un terminale
<gian__> ok
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi: sudo mv .VirtualBox .VirtualBox_vecchia
<glpiana> nino, lspci vede la scheda ethernet? prova sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<nino> qui sono connesso ad internet naturalmente debbo andare sull'altro sistema operativo con ifconfig che posso mettere ?
<gian__> glpiana, mi dice file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> gian__, metti su pastebin il comando che hai dato e la risposta del terminale
<gian__> glpiana, ok fatto scusa
<gian__> glpiana, scusa mi trovavo in Scrivania
<glpiana> ok, ora riavvia vbox, che sarà vuot, e crea una macchina virtuale, senza installare nulla, come prima
<glpiana> gian__, poi vai in sistema e poi accelerazione
<gian__> glpiana, ho provato a creare la macchina virtuale senza creare il disco, comunque non mi fa andare in accelerazione
<glpiana> gian__, chiudi virtualbox
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> !paste | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525041/
<glpiana> gian__, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-4.3
<gian__> glpiana, mi cancella anche il disco?
<glpiana> no
<gian__> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> gian__, ora dimmi che versione hai di ubuntu
<gian__> glpiana, era la stessa cosa fare dpkg -p virtualbox-4.3??
<gian__> glpiana, 12.04
<glpiana> 32 o 64 bit?
<gian__> 64 bit
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi: wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.4/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.4-91027~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb
<glpiana> gian__, quando ha finito di scaricarlo, dal file manager cliccaci sopra e installalo oppure usa dpkg a mano se rpeferisci
<gian__> glpiana, dove l'ha scaricato?
<glpiana> gian__, nella directory in cui ti trovavi
<glpiana> la home immagino
<gian__> glpiana, si scusa
<gian__> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> gian__, avvialo
<uniKode> ciao a tutti ,sto provando a confrontare l'impronta del download di ubuntu studio 12.10 dal terminale digitando :  md5sum ubuntustudio-12.10-dvd-i386.iso
<uniKode> la risposta è la segunte
<uniKode> md5sum: ubuntustudio-12.10-dvd-i386.iso: File o directory non esistente
<[Jano]> gian__: Perche non lo hai installato usando i PPA di Virtualbox?
<glpiana> [Jano], e cosa cambia da come abbiamo fatto ora?
<gian__> glpiana, accelerazione compare sempre in grigietto
<jester-> uniKode: o sbagli il nome del file o dai il comando col terminale non dove c'è il file
<glpiana> uniKode, o il nome è sbagliato o il file non è nella directory in cui stai dando il comando
<glpiana> gian__, allora proprio non ho idea
<glpiana> gian__, chiudi virtualbox
<glpiana> rimettiamo a posto la tua directory
<glpiana> gian__, dai: ls .Virtual*
<glpiana> gian__, dovrebbe elencartene due
<[Jano]> gian__: Che Synaptic faceva tutto da solo senza scaricare ed installare i pacchetti debian a mano
<uniKode>  glpiana  dove dovrebbe essere posizionato l'immagine del file
<glpiana> [Jano], UN pacchetto
<glpiana> uniKode, dove l'hai scaricata tu. se hai usato firefox o chorme per scaricarla sarà in Scaricati
<gian__> glpiana, VirtualBox.xml e VirtualBox.xml-prev
<uniKode> si è in scaricati , l'ho scaricato con il bit..
<jester-> uniKode: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> gian__, no, controlla che comando hai dato
<uniKode> quindi questo comando sul teminale  : VirtualBox.xml
<glpiana> gian__, ah oki, capito
<glpiana> gian__, metti su pastebin l'output del comando
<glpiana> uniKode, e per quale motivo dovresti?
<gian__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525096/
<glpiana> gian__, ls -la | grep Virt
<uniKode> quindi questo comando  md5sum ubuntustudio-12.10-dvd-i386.iso
<uniKode> su quel link
<uniKode> ora provo
<gian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525105/
<gian__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525105/
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi: mv .VirtualBox_vecchi .VirtualBox
<glpiana> gian__, sbagliato
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi: mv .VirtualBox_vecchia .VirtualBox
<uniKode> e
<uniKode> glpiana   non capisco il comando è giusto ma nessun risultato
<glpiana> uniKode, nessun risultato? o errore? o altro?
<uniKode> glpiana  , errore.. nessun file nella directory
<jester-> uniKode: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> uniKode, scrivi: ls                e guarda se tra i file elncati c'è quello di ubuntustudio
<glpiana> ma se lo hai tirato giù con torrent devi andare nella directory di download dei torrent
<glpiana> io invece me ne vado, ciao
<uniKode> glpiana  ciao
<uniKode> jester- .   scusa glpiana dice di andare nella directory  ,scusa ma la mia conoscenza di ubuntu è scarsa .non saprei da dove iniziare
<jester-> uniKode: cera il file
<jester-> cerca
<jester-> se non sai dovè come ci vai col terminale
<jester-> usa il filemanager
<uniKode> è negli scaricati della home
<jester-> uniKode: cd Scaricati
<jester-> e 4
<jester-> ls
<jester-> e se vedi il file sei nel posto giusto
<uniKode> jester-  . grazie ci sono riuscito non sapevo che si potevano aprire il terminale nella pagina apposita sorry my bad .grazie per l'aiuto vado ciao
<yua_> salve
<yua_> ho un problema
<yua_> non so cos e questo comnado su ubtuntu busybox-initramfs i
<yua_> e se si puo evirtare
<krabador> yua_, che problema hai?
<yua_> questo busybox-initramfs i
<yua_> volevo solo sapere come toglierlo
<jester-> yua_: è un errore del kernel poi parte?
<yua_> ma come si risolve
<jester-> parte il sistema o no
<yua_> si
<yua_> ma alla acesso mi viene busybox-initramfs ""
<jester-> yua_: che ubuntu usi
<yua_> 13.10
<jester-> yua_: al messaggio il sistema si impianta o va bene
<yua_> no va ben alla accensione mi chiede quel comando
<yua_> volevo sapere cose
<yua_> busybox-initramfs
<jester-> yua_: quando vedi il messaggio poi va avanti immagino
<yua_> si
<yua_> ma che commando metto
<yua_> davvero non lo so
<yua_> vi prego aiutoi
<jester-> è il kernel che litiga con qualche device e risolve da solo visto che poi conclude il boot
<jester-> yua_: che fastidio ti da
<yua_> e infatti non mi fa loggare
<yua_> all accensione del cp
<yua_> pc
<jester-> hai appena detto che il sistema va bene
<yua_> si
<jester-> yua_: se va bene si deduce che logghi e lo usi
<jester-> o no
<yua_> il sistema va questo comando che mi impesiche di entrare dell dektop busybox-initramfs i
<jester-> yua_: quindi non va bene il sistema
<andre_84> buongiorno
<andre_84> posso chiedere un informazione???
<jester-> certo
<andre_84> grazie
<yua_> quest comando come accedo busybox-initramfs i
<andre_84> ho sistema ubuntu 10.04 e vorrei passare a quella nuova
<jester-> yua_: non è un comando è il kernel incazzato
<andre_84> rischio di perdere dati
<jester-> andre_84: devi installare nuovo
<yua_> come lo risolvo
<jester-> andre_84: se non vuoi perdere i dati segui
<jester-> !ripsitino | andre_84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripsitino'
<jester-> !ripritino | andre_84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripritino'
<andre_84> :P
<jester-> !ripristino | andre_84
<ubot-it> andre_84: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<yua_> ma quel comando non posso toglerlo ???
<andre_84> ok provo devo dire però che adesso ho una 32bit
<andre_84> e volevo passare a 64
<andre_84> visto che posso
<andre_84> quindi riesco lo stesso
<jester-> andre_84: se hai procio a 64 metti la 4
<jester-> 64
<yua_> quindi devo  ripirsinare
<andre_84> e faccio cmq un ripristino
<andre_84> come nella guida
<jester-> si
<andre_84> ottimoooooooooo
<andre_84> proverò
<yua_> ciao e grazie provero
<andre_84> grazie per l'info
<yua_> esco
<andre_84> buona continuazione
<yua_> grazie ande_84
<kimal73x2> che cavolo è successo  qui? il tastierino numerico non funziona come dovrebbe. il tasto 1 mi apre una calcolatrice
<jester-> mmii la macunba
<kimal73x2> jester-, questo  pc lo usa la mamma  e non so che cavolo combina
<jester-> pora dona
<kimal73x2> jester-, ho  visto  su google mai sentita  na roba simile
<jester-> non dare la colpa alla mom
<kimal73x2> ok è colpa mia
<jester-> Holden:
<kimal73x2> ma come posso risolvere?
<jester-> configurazione tastiera
<kimal73x2> da dove?
<kimal73x2> non c'è molto da fare in quelle configurazioni
<jester-> prova una rt
<jester-> tastiera diversa
<kimal73x2> si ma da dove la cambio?
<kimal73x2> dalle lingue?
<jester-> è un portatile?
<kimal73x2> NO
<jester-> attaccagli un'altra tastiera
<kimal73x2> ok
<kimal73x2> tanto quessta faceva abbastanza schifo
<jester-> magari l'ha lavata con la cocacola
<kimal73x2> non funzionano neanche le freccette
<sergios> salve a tutti, non riesco ad installare la stampante attaccata in usb al modem su lubuntu, cosa che sono riuscito a fare invece su ubuntu! -.-'
<sergios> la stampante funziona attaccata direttamente al pc!
<cristian_c> sergios, aggiungila in quella modalità tramite l'interfaccia web di cups
<cristian_c> sergios, mi ricordo che già ti spiegai come fare
<nannes> sergios: connetti la stampante al modem tramite USB ?!?!?!?
<nannes> non è che la attacchi tramite cavo UTP invece? ;]
<sergios> cristian_c il problema è che non mi ricordo più io! sorry!
<cristian_c> sergios, che stampante è? Hp, samsung, canon?
<sergios> nannes si, ho una porta usb sul modem e ci stampo via wifi
<sergios> cristian_c una epson sx230, ho già provato ad attaccarla via usb al pc e funziona!
<nannes> scusa sergios, ma non credo che la porta usb che hai sul modem sia fatta per attaccarci le stampanti XD
<nannes> lol
<nannes> quella è fatta per connettersi al pc via usb
<Guest18118> in ubuntu 13.10 non sono capace a trovare la voce crea nuova cartella.chi mi aiuta?
<sergios> nannes, si! funziona già da un altro pc su cui avevamo impostato tutta la faccenda ma non ricordo più cosa avevamo fatto ahime!
<nannes> Guest18118: Clic DX > Nuovo > cartella
<nannes> sergios: secondo me l'avevate attaccata via UTP
<sergios> nannes ecco un disegnino :P http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/portals/assistenzatecnica.portal?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=GuideBook&nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/26051
<nannes> sergios: oh ok, l'alice gate voip
<Guest18118> clicco dx ma non c'è la voce nuovo
<cristian_c> sergios, mi pare che andasse con ipp
<nannes> sergios: allora devi seguire le stesse istruzioni di samba
<nannes> solo che il server di stampa sarà direttamente il tuo router
<sergios> Guest18118 prova con i tasti ctrl+shift+N
<sergios> cristian_c nannes, la procedura che faccio è stampanti/aggiungi/stampanti di rete/trovaunastampantedirete/ alla voce host ricordo di aver inserito "alicegate" ma non lo prende e quindi provo ad inserire "http://192.168.1.1" che è l'indirizzo del modem e mi dirotta in automatico alla sezione "inserisci l'URI" al che vado avanti e inizia la ricerca, seleziono modello della stampante vado avanti, stampa di prova ma
<sergios> "unable to get printer status"! :(
<mangiafuoco> ragazzi ho appena acquistato un hd verbatim da tre tera, sul quale risultano presenti due partizioni da 1 TB e da 2 TB, ma con gparted non sono riuscito ad unirle, qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare il perchè e aiutarmi nell'impresa??? grazie anticipatamente...
<sergios> mangiafuoco, così ad occhio, se le partizioni sono entrambe vuote io le eliminerei entrambe per poi crearne una sola!
<cristian_c> sergios, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=537877
<mangiafuoco> sergios: è quello che ho tentato di fare, ma è come se gparted le visualizzesse su due hd diversi, intendo direcome se fossero fisicamente due hd diversi
<cristian_c> mangiafuoco, che tipo di partizioni sono?
<mangiafuoco> le ho impostate entrambe ntfs...
<mangiafuoco> cristian_c: ma vorrei che fosse presente un'unica partizione
<sergios> cristian_c leggo! :)
<mangiafuoco> cristian_c: mi sono spiegato????
<jester-> mangiafuoco: una partizione da 3 tera?
<mangiafuoco> il problema è comune ma in rete ho visto che viene risolto solo in ambiente windows (ad una mia prima ricerca sommaria)
<mangiafuoco> esatto jester-
<jester-> mangiafuoco: dati?
<mangiafuoco> si!!!!
<jester-> rifai la tabella dos
<mangiafuoco> ma ancora non ci ho reasferito nessun files
<jester->  crei una sola
<mangiafuoco> come jester-
<jester-> da gparted
<mangiafuoco> si il programma ce l'ho aperto
<jester-> non sono affari miei ma una sola da 3 tera non mi pare un aloro da fare
<mangiafuoco> ma è come se risultassero due hd FISICAMENTE diversi non vengono visualizzati nella medesima schermata jester-
<jester-> lavoro
<mangiafuoco> invece mi risulta più comodo così...
<jester-> ti si rovinano un paio di settori e perdi tutto
<mangiafuoco> ci strò attento
<jester-> e rallenta non di poco le prestazioni
<jester-> visto che deve leggere una tabella molto grande
<mangiafuoco> i computer ultima generazione non hanno di questi problemi....
<jester-> mangiafuoco: anche la ferrati in salita arrance di piu che in pianura, poi so cavoli tuoi
<mangiafuoco> ma puoi darmi un aiuto in questo senso?
<nino> un ubuntu 12.1 non va in internet, con ifconfig non vedeva la scheda di rete, con ifconfig eth0 up ora vede la scheda di rete, per settare la connessione la che programma posso aprire, su ripristino ho attivato la rete ed è andato regolarmente su internet (ho visto eseguire apt-get update) ora che debbo fare
<cristian_c> nino, è strano assai che la eth non sia attiva di default
<nino> erroneamente sono stati istallati 2 programmi di kubuntu 6.04 che sono riuscito a eliminare, quella sorgente era andata sui sorgenti di apt, l'ho tolti manualmente, ora come posso settare la rete la quale programma
<jester-> nino: con bum il network è a defULT ATTIVO COME SERVIZIO?
<nino> cosa debbo digitare per vedere i servizi attivi ?
<jester-> sntalla bum e usalo
<jester-> e gaurda in progranni avvio se la rete è abilitata
<jester-> nino: e fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> nel paste
<nino> ora debbo andare nell'altro sistema che non si collega
<jester-> sudo service networking restart
<jester-> e comunque non si è mutilato da solo
<thor_> hi to all
<thor_> ciao ho un problema per instatllazione di blackbox
<thor_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<toni__> aiuto
<toni__> non riesco a usare lopsione try ubuntu
<toni__> inserisco il cd di ubuntu faccio il ristart e aspeto
<toni__> non mi escono le opisioni
<tenten> buonasera, saro breve e conciso, vorrei creare un server striming con login personalizzato ecc... l'utente decide che vedere da una lista.
<tenten> ovviamente stiamo parlando di un sistema operativo ubuntu
<tenten> ringrazio anticipatamente dell'aiuto
<toni__> tenten
<toni__> salve
<toni__> puoi aiutarmi
<tenten> ciao toni
<tenten> non credo, non sono molto esperto,, chiedi cmq
<toni__> ato provando a adcedere al opsione try ubunto ma non mi esche
<toni__> ci e cmq
<tenten> mi spiace molto non so come aiutarti anche io sono un principiante
<tenten> ma molto principiante :)
<toni__> non riesco a trovare qualcuno ce mi aiuti
<toni__> ma ce tipi sonop questi
<tenten> bè ovviamente non sono a disposizione costante
<cybernova> tenten, http://www.icecast.org/
<toni__> il belo e ce quando tiro fuori il cd le opsioni di instalamento escono
<tenten> grazie,ora vediamo subito cosè
<toni__> e molto irritante
<bigo72> ma con unetbootin posso creare una chiavetta usb di un disco windows?
<tenten> cybernova,sei stato molto gentile
<wil_> ciao a tutti
<wil_> problema con installazione ps3 media server!!!!
<tenten> fossero questi i problemi della vita :))
<cybernova> !chat | wil_
<ubot-it> wil_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wil_> e il mio problema non riguarda ubuntu?
<wil_> e secondo voi dove lo installo il media server?
<cybernova> wil_, non centra nulla, ps3 media server non è presente all'interno dei repository
<toni__> @ubot puoi aiutarmi a efetuare lopsione try ubuntu
<wil_> ah ok...provo nel altra sezione!  grazie!
<toni__> quando aspeto ce escano le opisioni di installamento non mi sucede niente
<toni__> infondo alo scermo econo solo un picolo retangolo e uncercio con un uomo dentro
<jester-> cosa dice la filia e la familia
<nino> ho fatto una istantanea del video con quello che mi hai chiesto , ho fatto un file ps come posso fare a mandartelo pastebin come devo fare ?
<jester-> !image | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rzd> ciao
<toni__> ubot se non mi aiuti faco fuori il pc
<rzd> mi serve aiuto
<toni__> rzd tu ne capisi qualcosa del instalazione di ubuntu
<toni__> pure tu
<toni__> hahahah
<akis24> toni__:  se ti spieghi meglio magari ti si aiuta .. non si capisce molto eh
<nino> devi seguire le istruzioni a video con calma
<krabador> toni__, è un canale di supporto , è abbastanza facile che si entri per chieder aiuto
<jester-> rzd: forse se scrivi il problema
<rzd> si allora
<nino> scrivi il problema, vai
<rzd>  ho un pc con vista ma l os è danneggiato e non ho il cd di ripristino
<rzd> vorrei installare lubuntu da bios
<toni__> inserisco il cd e faco il ristart quando si acende il pc non mi escono le opisioni
<jester-> esca fuori che ha aperto le gabbie
<jester-> che bella compagnia
<akis24> toni__: che ci devi fare con le opzioni ? intanto fallo avviare
<nino> a computer spento e col disco di installazione nel cd accendi e segui le indicazioni, fa quasi tutto da solo con calma
<toni__> si lo fato aviare non esche niente solo scermo nero con in fondo un cercio con un omino dentro
<toni__> non mi escono le indocacion rimane nero e aviato
<nino> devi attendere qualche minuto e vedi il led dell'hard disck se lampeggia
<rzd> allora sai che devo fare
<toni__> non ci o fato caso
<jester-> rzd: entra nel bios e fai
<akis24> toni__: che pc hai ? che versione di ubuntu cerchi di installare ?
<toni__> ma il boot ce lo dal pc
<jester-> lol
<toni__> o un hp
<toni__> volio 13.10
<akis24> toni__:  portatile ?
<toni__> hp pavilon
<rzd> ho un pc fisso e l ultima versione di lubunu il bios e phoneix
<toni__> si
<nino> se entra nel bios da solo c'è qualcosa che non va nel computer e devi vedere che ti dice il bios,
<toni__> pavilon dv6000
<jester-> si ma ascoltalo bene il bios
<akis24> toni__:  segui nino io esco si cena
<toni__> cuelo ce mi irrita e ce cuando tolgo il cd dal compiuter me escono le opisioni
<rzd> non fa nessun bip
<jester-> si si seguitevi indentro di voi
<toni__> no
<toni__> niente
<rzd> non legge il cd di installazione xke vuole un cd d reboot del os windows
<nino> ho mandato una immagine di quello che mi avete chiesto, il computer non va su internet, all'avvio scheda di rete assente, ifconfig eth0 up  - scheda presente senza ip , quando ho fatto ripristino ho attivato la rete e tutto ok,
<nino> no non serve nessun cd per istallare ubutu bastya quello che hai devi settare bene il bios poi ne puoi riparlare
<toni__> e gia setalto lo fa il but. cuando esche il cd dal letore le opsiono escono sobito
<cristian_c> toni__, sei italiano?
<toni__> no
<toni__> lai capito finalmente
<jester-> e di dove sei
<jester-> tirana ggiu di lli?
<dod> we jester
<jester-> wei dod
<toni__> ce inportanca a
<toni__> sono di una chita vicino a tirana
<toni__> puoi aiutarmi
<jester-> toni__: fai una cosa: vai in #ubuntu-al li parlano la tua madre lingua e ti intendi a meraviglia
<toni__> questo non lo sapevo
<toni__> ahahha
<sergios> cristian_c grazie, ho risolto e ti ho anche ringraziato sul forum! :)
<cristian_c> sergios, non sapevo, ora leggo e vedo come hai risolto
<sergios> cristian_c seguendo passo passo la procedura!
<cristian_c> hai usato smb?
<cristian_c> sergios, ad esempio, io ho una perdita di segnale
<cristian_c> sul multipagina
<sergios> cristian_c ho installato i pacchetti samba-common e smbclient indicati al punto 2 dell'edit
<cristian_c> ok
<sergios> cristian_c comunque la procedura che avevo fatto era differente anche s non ricordo...
<sergios> cristian_c l'importante è aver risolto! salvo il link!
<akis24> sera
<sergios> cristian_c cosa intendi per perdita di segnale in multipagina, hai problemi a stampare documenti con più pagine?
<uyvuy> ciao mi serve aiuto
<uyvuy> devo installare grub
<uyvuy> ma sono bloccato nel windows boot manager
<nannes> !grub | uyvuy
<ubot-it> uyvuy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> uyvuy: normale o uefi
<nannes> devi fare il boot da live per installare grub
<uyvuy> non melo fa fare
<uyvuy> e x questo che mi serve grub
<uyvuy> se mi si caricasse l os di windows non avrei problemi
<jester-> uyvuy: come non ti fa fare il boot della live?
<nannes> Stai dicendo che non riesci a fare boot da cd/usb?
<uyvuy> gia
<jester-> uyvuy: non parte nemmeno linux
<uyvuy> xk ho il boot manager di windows che mi chiede il winload exe
<jester-> ?
<uyvuy> no
<jester-> uyvuy: sa di file di avvio einz ciucchi
<nannes> uyvuy: windows non c'entra con il boot da cd-usb
<jester-> uyvuy: installata su partizione o all'interno di winz
<nannes> se la live l'hai masterizzata, non c'è problema
<nannes> se invece la devi ancora masterizzare, beh allora è un problema, e devi fixare il Windows Loader
<uyvuy> la live è su un cd fatto con img burn
<nannes> allora fai il boot da cd
<uyvuy>  non lo riconosce
<uyvuy> dice insert sys disk e press start
<uyvuy> sai come posso accedere al dos? forse da li riesco ad avviarlo
<uyvuy> oppure dovrei cambiare boot loader ma come
<uyvuy> hei mi dite almeno come faccio ad installare un bootloader linux tipo grub da usb all avvio??
<uyvuy> forse è il cd live che non va ma mi pare strano su questo computer parte l installazione
<jester-> uyvuy: xp o seven
<uyvuy> no vista e poi è una versone copiata ha sempre dato problemi
<jester-> uyvuy: http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/come-ripristinare-windows-vista-20753.html
<uyvuy> quindi devo perforza scaricare il live di vista ripristinare tutto e poi mi metto linux?
<jester-> uyvuy: se non hai linux non c'è verso di installare un boot loader
<uyvuy> e non ce verso di mettere linux senza il boot loader
<jester-> il contrario
<jester-> grub lo installa linux alla fine
<uyvuy> si ma se ho il boot do windows non i lascerà mai partire il live di linux
<jester-> centra na sega
<jester-> devi settare nel bios boot da cd
<uyvuy> grazie al xxx
<uyvuy> non va lo stesso
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> |iso
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<uyvuy> è gia un iso su un cd
<jester-> se hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla hai voglia
<uyvuy> ho usato img burn
<jester-> controlla cosa c'è suul cd
<uyvuy> mi fa incazzare qui l install parte subito
<uyvuy> ce l exe dei readme e le cartelle varie
<jester-> non c'è nessun exe sulla 13,10
<uyvuy> come
<name_> adffadvf
<uyvuy> vabbe allora ripristino vistammerda e poi metto linux
<uyvuy> ultima cosa per cosa sta DMI pool date
<micky> ciao a tutti
<nannes> ciau micky :D
<nannes> ahha questo è il Terzo Giorno
<micky> ragazzi a qualcuno di voi è capitato in ubuntu 13.10 che dopo gli aggiornamenti di oggi nn funzioni più il touchpad??
<micky> ciao nannes!!
<nannes> micky: ubuntu o lubuntu?
<micky> ubuntu..oggi ubuntu 13.10
<micky> salamandra.. :-))
<micky> e poi dopo oggi è ripreso quell'errore 3[3[3[3[3[³[³[³3[3[3è3 in avvio... xchè??
<micky> qlc idea x risolvere il touch pad????ù
<jester-> synclient touchpadoff=0
<jester-> sudo modprobe usbmouse
<micky> provo subito.. grazie
<micky> mi dice no synapstic driver load
<jester-> sudo modprobe usbmouse
<micky> l'ho fatto
<micky> ma non funza
<jester-> synclient touchpadoff=0
<micky> mi dice no found sinapstic load driver
<jester-> il tuo tacch unsa un altro modulo
<micky> nn lo so..sinceramente
<micky> prima andava..dopo gli aggiornamenti di oggi sto
<micky> stop
<jester-> sudo modprobe psmuouse
<micky> a questo punto che faccio?carico synapstic da gestore pacchetti??
<micky> module psmouse not found
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics
<micky> module synapstic not found
<micky> nessun altra idea???
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-06
<micky> non c'è più nessuno??
<nannes> micky: Che fa, non avrà smesso di funzionare così, di getto, senza fare nulla?!xD
<micky> ho scaricato gli aggirnamenti consigliati
<micky> e puff basta..
<micky> non è più andato
<micky> e adesso che faccio??
<micky> nannes attendo tuoi utili consigli
<nannes> azzzz che aggiornamenti del piffero hai scaricato
<micky> quelli che appaiono in automatico
<micky> dal gestore
<micky> nannes inizio a essere abbastanza disperato... quasi quasi inizio a rimpiangere winzoz..è un incubo in qst giorni... heeeelllllppp me please!!!!
<nannes> micky: sì ma quali repo hai attivato?!
<nannes> è quello il punto.. quelli consigliati corrispondono ai repo che tu hai attivi
<micky> non lo so ...quando mi arriva la scatola A con aggiornamenti..
<micky> io scarico
<micky> presumendo che siano utili..
<nannes> quali - repo - hai
<micky> sinceramente non lo so....quando vai su impostazioni..aggiorna il software..
<micky> in automatico controlla ..
<micky> io non ho mai impostato niente
<nannes> micky: { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/;}|pastebinit
<micky> non ho il programma installato dice
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nannes> e poi rifallo
<micky> ok
<micky> mi da un indirizzo
<nannes> da
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527490/
<nannes> :/
<nannes> Hai anche i backports
<nannes> micky: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<micky> ok
<micky> non trovato comando
<nannes> ma hai Lubuntu sì o no?!
<micky> no ubuntu 13.10
<nannes> fino a ieri avevi lubuntu
<micky> qst sera è l'altro pc a rompere icxxxni!
<micky> ne ho 2 di pc
<nannes> ah
<nannes> allora
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<micky> ok si è aperta una schermata
<nannes> cancella tutto, svuotalo completamente
<micky> cancello e salvo il testo bianco?
<nannes> no, spetta che ti dico come riempirlo
<micky> ok
<nannes> micky: toh http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6527517/
<micky> ok..copio incollo e salvo giusto?
<nannes> muooooooooooooooooooviti :D
<micky> fatto!!
<micky> e mo??
<micky> cmq quando ho dato il tuo comando mi diceva anche ibus warning???
<nannes>  non c'entra
<micky> prima di aprire il testo..
<nannes> se hai fatto, lancia questo
<nannes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nannes> e incolla tutto in pastebin
<micky> devo copiare anche impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti???
<micky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6527536/
<nannes> micky: sudo sotfware-properties-gtk
<micky> comando non trovato
<nannes> sudo software-properties-gtk
<micky> vuoi entrare tu in remoto come ieri??
<micky> nannes ci sei ancora??
<micky> che faccio ??????????
<nannes> micky: Ti ho ridato il comando giusto.. c'era una lettera sbagliata
<micky> ok dov'è ??
<nannes> sudo software-properties-gtk
<micky> ok si è aperta la schermata dei file da scaricare tutta senza fleg
<micky> cosa devo fleggare??
<nannes> niente
<nannes> devi prendere il SERVER "italia" e cambiarlo a ALTRO
<nannes> e nella lista prendi quelli italiani e scegli CRAZY
<micky> ok adesso provvedo
<micky> clicco sopra crazy..
<micky> ma non accetta
<nannes> micky: PV
<nannes> doppio clic sul mio nick
<micky2> nannes si e bloccato??
<nannes> BOH
<nannes> torna in pv.. e non chattare con chromium, ma con un client IRC
<micky2> riavvio il pc e torno in pv
<micky> ok
<micky> riavviato
<nannes> micky: PV
<micky> ok ora va
<micky> ma com'è che non posso aprire i pv??
<nannes> micky: fatto x la tastiera?
<nannes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<micky> ora funziona dopo il riavvio
<micky> è tornato tt ok
<micky> da solo
<micky> e va anche il touch..
<nannes> ;)
<micky> mi manca solo di configurare il server che mi hai consigliato
<nannes> che server...
<nannes> neanche mi ricordo ...
<micky> crazy..
<micky> che xrò non mi fa configurare
<nannes> ahhh no no è tutto ok, così com'è ora va bene
<nannes> però non ti fa schifo ubuntu?
<nannes> unity?
<nannes> fa cacare...
<micky> no..a me piace ...se nn fosse x l'instabilità di qst giorni..
<nannes> ok cool... apposto allora?
<micky> con la salamella come la chiamo io..ahahhaah
<micky> si..
<micky> lascio server italia giusto??
<micky> e poi sono ok
<micky> grazie mille..
<nannes> no, non li toccare piu i server
<nannes> non sono italia
<nannes> sono i principali
<nannes> ma meglio lasciare quelli
<micky> e poi fino a sett. ventura non ti stresso più..anche se rimane la sfida ancora con ..
<micky> il ns amico lubuntu e la broadcom!
<micky> hahaahha
<nannes> ancora? non avevamo risolto??
<micky> hai provato ubuntu su smartphone??
<nannes> no, dio mi salvi
<micky> no..ieri ti ho aspettato un pokino..
<micky> poi non ti ho visto più e sono andato a letto..alle 6 il lavoro chiamava...
<micky> boh nannes grazie ancora x avermi risolto il problema :-)))
<micky> ci vediamo presto ... ;-)
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rick_> buongiorno
<rick_> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.10
<wil_> raga aiuto urgente: schermo nero dopo accensione!!
<jester-> wil_: dopo aver fatto?
<wil__>  <jester->  rieccomi   ero connesso dal cell
<jester-> wil_: dopo aver fatto?
<mast3r210> salve a tutti
<wil__> <jester->  schermo nero dopo accensione,ho risolto entrando nel bios
<mast3r210> ciao raga ho un problema con il mio pc portatile che nn mi carica da quando ho installato ubuntu
<jester-> ti partiva il disco sbagliato?
<jester-> mast3r210: mai capitato
<wil__> <jester->   nel boot mi caricava prima hdd esterno...
<mast3r210> jester-, secondo te che posso fare...???
<jester-> qualsiasi portitle si carica anche a pc spento, centra no il sistema
<wil__> <jester-> si
<mast3r210> ho notato che dopo che ho installato l aggiornamento di win 8.1 il computer si e' ripreso
<wil__> <jester->   cmq ho 2 problemi da ieri sera:  recupero pass e installazione lubuntu su g4
<jester-> ma va? ha svegliato pure linux?
<mast3r210> ora dovrei ripristinare il grub dato che quella merda di winzozz mi ha tolto il grub di linux
<jester-> !macbook | wil__
<ubot-it> wil__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> wil__: quale pass
<mast3r210> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> mast3r210: se hai uefi serve altro
<jester-> !uefi | mast3r210 segui ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> mast3r210 segui ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mast3r210> si infatti il mio pc utilizza uefi
<wil__> <jester->   non ho un macbookpro... cmq la pass utente....come recuperarla?  non me la prende piu
<wil__> <jester->  devo riavviare in recory?
<jester-> wil__: dubito che si possa recuperare
<jester-> prova in recovery passwd
<jester-> o passwd utente
<jester-> ma mi pare chieda la vecchia
<wil__> <jester->  e mannaggia!!!  beh se almeno si potesse sovrascrivere
<wil__> o un nuovo utente
<mast3r210> wil__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<niger> ciao a tutti ho un problema all'audio, in pratica su xchat e su minecraft non mi funziona mentre su youtube e altre applicazione si; come può essere possibile? driver non completamente compatibile con la scheda audio integrata?
<jester-> wil__: fai un user new d recovery e lo aggiungi subito al gruppo sudo
<jester-> poi agli altri
<jester-> wil__: adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> dodpo aver fatto adduser sticass
<wil__> <mast3r210>   grazie per il link
<wil__>  <jester->  ci provero e spero di saltarci fuori
<mast3r210> wil__, figurati
<mast3r210> jester-, secondo te cosa posso fare per risolvere qst problema
<jester-> !uefi | mast3r210
<ubot-it> mast3r210: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> mast3r210: seguire procedura rirpitino del bootloader
<wil__> <jester->  grazie del aiuto
<wil__> a proposito, questa è la sezione giusta per chiedere info su app?
<jester-> se da repo
<jester-> ma chiedi se non è pertinente ti mandiamo un #ubuntu-it-chat
<wil__> a proposito di silverlight
<jester-> li è tutto pertinente
<jester-> silver è abbandonato
<wil__> alternative?
<jester-> c'è solo una estensione firefox pe la rai
<wil__> ma noooooo!!!
<wil__> sky go e ondaltina sono fuori questione quindi!
<jester-> puccioppo no è piu sviluppato
<jester-> e visto che è odiata dai linuxary ms non se ne preoccupa
<wil__> chi silver? o ms?
<jester-> silver è roba ,icrosoft
<jester-> microsoft*
<jester-> e ancora buona fino a quando funzarà skype
<wil__> aspe non mi dire che neanche skype!!!
<jester-> per adesso va
<wil__> meno male...silver(una volta) e  skype sono app che uso tutti i giorni
<wil__> <jester->  provo a sentire se nell altra sezione qualcuno ha risolto la qustione...ancora mille grazie
<mast3r210> jester-, mi sa che ora provero con boot-repair-disk e mo vedo se risolvo
<jester-> mast3r210: quello è
<mast3r210> jester-, grazie ancora via faro' sapere
<mast3r210> ciaooooooo
<jester-> cià
<niger> in pratica non riesco a capire se l'audio funziona a modo oppure no
<glpiana> niger, cioè?
<dheuman> discon
<niger> in pratica non mi funzionano i suoni su xchat e su un giochino minecraft, mentre su youtube si sentono le canzoni
<glpiana> niger, per quanto riguarda xchat io non son mai riuscito a fare andare i suoni
<niger> lo stesso se voglio alzare il volume in alto a destra non da nessun suono per farmi capire il livello di tonalità, è normale?
<jester-> niger: è piu che normale, mica è winz
<niger> ok a posto allora lo tengo così l'importante è che funziona per i film poi il resto è di contorno :)
<Gabbone_> ciao
<Gabbone_> cè qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano sulla versione di ubuntu da scaricare?
<glpiana> Gabbone_, esponi i tuoi dubbi e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Gabbone_> ok
<Gabbone_> ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu da http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download selezionando "Ubunt13.10","64bit","Desktop" e ho ricevuto il seguente ISO ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso. Il problema è che la mia macchina ha un processore Intel e nella scelta del SO non mi viene data la possibilità di slezionare il tipo di processore
<Gabbone_> Come faccio ad ottenere la versione per Intel?
<niger> ciao io ho un intel e funziona benissimo credo tu stia interpretando male la dicitura amd64, non so di preciso a cosa si riferisca perchè non sono un esperto ma la versione che hai scaricato va bene, io utilizzo la 12.04lts 64bit ma il procedimento è lo stesso
<Gabbone_> ok ora faccio una prova ... tanto è su virtual box quindi non dovrei incasinare nulla :D
<Gabbone_> grazie niger :)
<niger> prego, io sono passato direttamente all'installazione visto che non ho un gran pc e devo dire che sono rimasto molto contento di questo ubuntu davvero veloce e stabile
<Gabbone_> io lo voglio installare solo per vedere  qualè lo stato dell'arte
<Gabbone_> tipo vorrei vedere cosa mette a disposizione Linux per lo sviluppo Web e Java
<Gabbone_> e ovviamente qualcosia di grafica
<jester-> Gabbone_: amd64 è peer intel
<jester-> Gabbone_: amd64 sta a indicare 64bit
<Gabbone_> oki
<Gabbone_> grazie
<Gabbone_> secondo me si è bloccata l'installazione .... La finestra dice "Un unico account per l'accesso al mondo ubuntu" con il cursore del mouse in caricamento da circa 15 min senza nessun feedback dalla UI
<Gabbone_> e con il tasto Avanti abilitato ma che non fa nulla se lo clicco
<Omar81> ciao a tutti! Premetto che sono un ignorante assoluto del mondo informatico. Ho scaricato l'immagine di Ubuntu per installarlo sul mio netbook Acer. Non disponendo di supporto ottico ho montato l'immagine su un emulatore che mi ha fatto partire il programma di installazione. Sembrava fosse andato tutto a posto, ma quando al riavvio del pc mi si chiede di selezionare una delle due partizioni e io sceglievo Ubuntu, il pc si blocca. 
<Omar81> cosa ho sbagliato?
<ExPBoy> Omar81, mettilo su usb
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> poi da usb installi
<freccia> scusatemi come faccio a scaricare ubuntu sulla chiavetta?
<glpiana> !usb | freccia
<ubot-it> freccia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<freccia> provo
<freccia> ho inserito la chiavetta 4 gb o 8 gb ....ma dove devo cliccare per il download?
<glpiana> freccia, ma tu ora sei su windows o su linux?
<freccia> si scusa sono su windows  da dsktop e vorrei insatllare ubuntu su hp dv9500
<glpiana> allora vai a questa pagina: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<barabba> ciao a tutti
<barabba> posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto?
<cybernova> !chiedi | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<barabba> grazie
<barabba> ho la vers 13.3 e non visualizzo più il menu per l'avvio programmi
<barabba> l'unica cosa che riesco a visualizzare è tramite il tasto DX
<barabba> il cambio deskti
<barabba> desktop backgroung
<freccia> grazie ma non ci capisco nulla e' solo in inglese....
<glpiana> barabba, la 13.3 non esiste. avrai la 13.10 o la 13.04. ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu? quale?
<glpiana> freccia, ci sono pure le figure
<freccia> scusatemi, esiste qualkosa dove scaricare su chiavetta da windows  ubuntu , vorrei installarlo su hp dv9500
<barabba> vero chiedo scusa
<freccia> possibilmente i italiano ...
<barabba> 13.04
<krabador> freccia, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<barabba> retifico 3.11.0.14
<krabador> barabba, questo è il kernel, non la versione di ubuntu
<glpiana> barabba, oki, ma ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<freccia> ok scaricato iso su chiavetta usb ora cosa debbo fare per scaricare ubuntu? per favore?
<barabba> ubuntu
<glpiana> !release | freccia
<ubot-it> freccia: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !unityreset | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<freccia> in italiano anke ?
<glpiana> freccia, con anke intendi dire anche?
<freccia> si scusate
<barabba> ho profato con ALT+F2 ma non esce il terminale
<glpiana> freccia, sì, è anche in italiano. ha tutte le lingue
<freccia> provo...speriamo bene
<glpiana> barabba, non dovrebbe uscire un terminale, bensì una finestrella in cui scrivere il comando. ma se non esce nulla premi ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale e dai il comando da lì
<glpiana> barabba, con alt+f7 torni poi alla grafica. se qualcosa va storto, riavvia da console testuale con ctrl+altècanc
<barabba> nulla
<glpiana> !gnomereset | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<barabba> molte cartelle nn le trovo
<barabba> inizio a rinominare quelle che trovo
<barabba> chiaramente devo fare un shutdown brutale
<glpiana> barabba, sì, non necessariamente ci sono tutte. però aspetta, prima fai sto controllo
<glpiana> barabba, perchè shutdown brutale?
<barabba> non ho nessun menù dove spegnere la macchina
<barabba> vedo solo il backgrownd
<glpiana> barabba, ma facendo ctrl+alt+f1 non passi in console di testo?
<barabba> no
<glpiana> barabba, con ctrl+t ti si apre il temrinale?
<barabba> no
<glpiana> barabba, con ctrl+alt+f1 passi a schermata nera?
<barabba> no
<glpiana> barabba, dici che vedi il desktop. hai cartelle sul desktop?
<barabba> si
<glpiana> barabba, e riesci ad aprirne una?
<barabba> si
<zerocalc> buona sera
<glpiana> barabba, allora vai nel percorso /usr/bin  e cerca gnome-terminal
<barabba> ok
<glpiana> si è aperto il terminale?
<barabba> si
<glpiana> barabba, scrivi nel terminale: unity --reset
<kimal73> glpiana: aiuto! il tecnico mi ha installato windows 8 e ora vedo la partizione extended con gparted ma risulta somntata e non la riconosce
<zerocalc> ho un piccolo problema con libreoffice c'e nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<kimal73> praticamente in quella partizione ho un sacco di dati
<kimal73> !!!
<glpiana> kimal73, aspetta, spiega bene. ti ha messo windows su un pc dove avevi ubuntu?
<barabba> mi dice che unity nn è installato
<glpiana> !chiedi | zerocalc
<ubot-it> zerocalc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> barabba, oki, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install unity
<glpiana> kimal73, tu ora da dove cerchi di vedere i tuoi dati? da live?
<kimal73> glpiana: no praticamente avevo windows 8.1 e gli avevo chiesto di reinstallarmi la 8
<barabba> fatto
<kimal73> sul pc c'erano 2 partizioni di cui una estesa dove ce n'erano altre 4 in cui c'era anche ubuntu
<glpiana> barabba, oki, ora prova a dare un: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<kimal73> nella prima partizione disco C c'era windows, nella seconda c'era l'estesa in cui c'erano due ntfs con i dati e una per ubuntu e l'altra per lo swap
<zerocalc> quando provo a aprire un documento in internet .doc mi dice che l'estenzione di libre office non funziona. Vale sia per i .doc che per .xls mentre i pdf funzionano bene
<barabba> fatto
<kimal73> glpiana: ora questa partizione estesa la vedo dalla live ma è smontata. se entro in windows mi dice che c'è questo disco "D" da formattare per vederlo. ma se lo formatto perdo tutto!
<kimal73> glpiana: ora sono sulla live per chiedere aiuto.
<kimal73> e da gparted come ti dicevo vedo l'estesa ma non è montata
<kimal73> praticamente dice che potrebbe essere stato danneggiato il file system.
<glpiana> barabba, riavvia con sudo reboot
<kimal73> oppure altre possibilità.
<glpiana> kimal73, apri un temrinale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> kimal73, scusa, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iozip> salve
<iozip> volevo sapere cose questo comando su ubuntu busybox initramfs
<kimal73> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529930/
<kimal73> glpiana: sono fottuto??
<barabba> meraviglia
<barabba> funziona
<barabba> cosa era successo?
<glpiana> kimal73, non c'è nessuna estesa
<barabba> da cosa è dipeso?
<glpiana> kimal73, io vedo una partizione da quasi 500 mega in fat16
<kimal73> glpiana: la sd3 era estesa
<glpiana> barabba, si era disinstallato (leggi "hai in qualche modo rimosso") unity
<glpiana> kimal73, mi sa che anzitutto devi chiedere al tecnico
<barabba> DOVE LO LEGGO?
<barabba> scusa ma sono nuovo
<iozip> cose quel comando busybox initramfs
<glpiana> kimal73, poi se vuoi cerchiamo di vedere se con photorec recuperi qualcosa
<kimal73> glpiana: praticamente windows 8 mi ha creato una fat16 e mi ha cancellato l'estesa?
<glpiana> !italiano | iozip
<ubot-it> iozip: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<glpiana> kimal73, windows 8? non penso lui, penso al tecnico io
<iozip> cos e quel comando non mi avvia ubuntu busybox initramfs
<kimal73> glpiana: che stronzo. non la finivo mai di dirgli quanto ci tenevo i dati, poi avevo capito che era pericoloso e ieri sera gli avevo detto che me la vedevo io.
<kimal73> glpiana: quello pur di farsi 40 euro schifose ha detto che ormai l'aveva fatto
<glpiana> barabba, magari è stato qualche aggiornamento andato male
<iozip> ma e un errore ??
<kimal73> glpiana: la sd3 comunque dovrebbe avere 700 giga e non 500
<glpiana> iozip, se va in busybox non può avviarsi quindi è un errore
<barabba> può essere compiz?
<iozip> come lo tolgo busybox
<iozip> perfavore
<kimal73> glpiana: ho perso tutto?
<glpiana> iozip, spiega come ti sei trovato con quell'errore
<iozip> ok
<glpiana> kimal73, non lo so, io spererei per te di no. l'unico modo di vederlo che io conosca è usare photorec
<iozip> quando accendo il pc mi chiede ""busybox initramfs"" cosa metto
<iozip> questo BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.  (initramfs)_
<glpiana> kimal73, dovresti però avere un supporto su cui salvare un volume di dati pari a quello impegnato dai dati che hai perso
<glpiana> iozip, ho capito che avvii e va in busybox. ti ho chiesto come è accaduto
<iozip> aggiornando il ubuntu
<kimal73> glpiana: sicuro che non si possono recuperare in un altro modo?
<glpiana> kimal73, no, ho detto che è l'unico modo che conosco
<kimal73> e da dove prendo questo photorec?
<glpiana> kimal73, se vai su una live lo installi dai repo. il pacchetto è testdisk
<glpiana> iozip, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<kimal73> come faccio ad installarlo se è una live?
<iozip> si
<iozip> la 64 bit
<glpiana> kimal73, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<glpiana> iozip, quindi all'avvio non vedi il menu di grub. avvia il pc e tieni premuto il tasto shift. continua a premerlo fin che non ti appare un menu
<kimal73> glpiana: dice che non trova questo pacchetto
<glpiana> iozip, se sei fortunato hai un kernel precedente da avviare
<iozip> avevo la 3.10
<glpiana> kimal73, attiva i repository universe
<barabba> grazie x l'aiuto
<iozip> e come lo risolvo il prolbema BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.  (initramfs)_
<glpiana> iozip, ti ho detto cosa provare a fare
<glpiana> iozip, perchè non provi almeno?
<kimal73> glpiana: sai cosa penso? che il tecnico mi ha fatto questo danno ed ora me la deve sbrogliare lui questa situazione. sono andato un un negozio dove sono pieni da hd e magari mi salvano lì sopra i dati per poi rimettermeli sul pc
<glpiana> kimal73, io la penso come te
<kimal73> glpiana: ti faccio sapere. ma prima vorrei farti vedere uno screen shot di gparted perchè secondo me non corrsiponde a quello che hai letto inseguito a quel comando
<glpiana> kimal73, ok
<glpiana> !image | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kimal73> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/280899
<Omar81> ciao ragazzi, io non rieco a installare ubuntu sul mio netbook. ho scaricato l'immagine, montata su un emulatore, mi si apre la pagina di messaggio che mi dice di riavviare il pc e di aprire la versione di prova di ubuntu ma al riavvio e dopo la scelta della partizione non succede nulla.schermo nero.dove ho sbagliato?
<kimal73> glpiana: vedi dove dice "unknow" quello di 700giga...è proprio lì che c'è tutto.
<kimal73> glpiana: possibile che non si riesce a recuperare quel fil system per poter rimetterlo apposto?
<kimal73> *file
<glpiana> kimal73, e fdisk lo vede come fat16. non so il perchè di questa incongruenza. fatto sta che già solo il fatto che sia sda3 e non sda5 ti dice che non è più l'estesa che avevi prima
<glpiana> Omar81, hai montato l'immagine dove?
<kimal73> glpiana: prima la sda3 si divideva in sda 4 sda5 sda6...
<kimal73> cioè le partizioni erano tutti al suo interno
<glpiana> kimal73, appunto, sda3 non sa di estesa comuqnue e non contine nulla. fai come hai detto. vedi di farti risolvere il danno da chi l'ha provocato.
<Omar81> ciao glpiana, l'ho montta nel dico fisso del mio netbook
<glpiana> kimal73, eventualemente, se non dovessero risolvere, cerchi soluzioni tue
<glpiana> kimal73, se tu ci metti mano, anche chi ha fatto il danno può rispondere che a questo punto non può farci niente
<kimal73> glpiana: ok tanto quello scemo non potrà fare nulla.
<kimal73> glpiana: infatti
<glpiana> Omar81, per installare devi metterla in un cd o su una usb
<kimal73> glpiana: ok ti faccio sapere...ma che sfiga però!
<kimal73> ciao!
<kimal73> grazie
<glpiana> Omar81, se tu la monti con un drive virtuale al riavvio dove dovrebbe andare a leggere l'immagine?
<glpiana> kimal73, ciao
<Omar81> ho messo il file .iso su una usb ma se riavvio con quella montata non sucede nulla
<glpiana> Omar81, hai copiato il file iso sulla usb o hai usato un apposito programma?
<Omar81> in relatà all'avvio mi viene fuori che nel pc esiste una doppia partizione
<Omar81> ho copiato il file iso...
<Omar81> forse non basta :-)
<glpiana> Omar81, hai a disposizione ubuntu o hai windws sul pc?
<Omar81> windows 7 starter
<jointdoctor> qualcuno sa come risolvere il crash all-avvio di ubuntu software center_
<glpiana> Omar81, usa sto programma: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Omar81> spetta che apro.. :-)
<glpiana> jointdoctor, su un sistema aggironato?
<glpiana> *aggiornato
<jointdoctor> si
<jointdoctor> ubuntu versione 13.10
<glpiana> jointdoctor, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | jointdoctor
<ubot-it> jointdoctor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jointdoctor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6530049/
<jointdoctor> spero sia quello che hai chiesto
<jointdoctor> glpiana e' quello che chiedevi?
<glpiana> jointdoctor, dammi 5 minuti
<jointdoctor> certo...vado 5 min afk anche io...tnx mille
<glpiana> jointdoctor, per forza ottieni errore
<glpiana> jointdoctor, hai un sources list che è un'accozzaglia di repository, per di più sono per release differenti
<glpiana> e aggiungiamo pure che hai anche i repo per la versione che uscirà ad aprile
<glpiana> alè! sciampagne
<Guest4428> Ciao a tutti! Mi potreste dare una mano con questo problema? Ho Kubuntu 13.10 x64 e non riesco a riprodurre dvd, nonostante la libreria libdvdread4 sia già installata... Grazie
<glpiana> Guest4428, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando
<glpiana> Guest4428, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Guest4428> ok ora provo
<jointdoctor> lol
<Guest4428> ok
<jointdoctor> ok e mo?
<Guest4428> grazie
<Guest4428> :)
<Guest4428> lolwut?
<glpiana> jointdoctor, devi rimettere a posto il sources.list e sources.list.d, sempre che tu non abbia già installato roba facendo  danni irreparabili o quasi
<glpiana> jointdoctor, ma io sto andando via e non posso aiutarti
<arone> ciao a tutti
<arone> ho un problema con l'interfaccia grafica ubunto 12 punto 0 4
<arone> probabilmente con server xorg
<arone> le ultime modifiche che ho fatto è stato attivare la porta seriale per collegare Arduino...tutti OK e caricato un firmware, installato aggiornamenti richiesti
<arone> tutto OK ma al riavvii parte solo la riga di comando...riescoa vedere il GRUB...carica un po' poi crasha qualcosa e trovo il login a comando
<arone> che fare?
<arone> nessuno che mi aiuta please?
<fenu> buon pomeriggio atutti
<fenu> un piccolo aiutino
<jointdoctor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6530049/    QUALCUNO MI AIUTIIIII
<fenu> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.10
<jointdoctor> NN FRARLO
<jointdoctor> FARLO
<fenu> vorrei installare su  un pc che ha win xp
<jointdoctor> SCARICA LA 13.04
<Aizram> jointdoctor, forse hardy non è viva
<fenu> 13.04?
<fenu> meglio?
<jointdoctor> e come la resuscito__
<jointdoctor> XD
<Aizram> potresti fare un upgrade. spe che controllo
<fenu> join dici a me 13.04?
<jointdoctor> si
<fenu> ok
<fenu> ti seguo
<jointdoctor> lasciapassare  ancora un po di tempo perla.10
<fenu> metto su una pennina usb
<fenu> quali file metto?
<jointdoctor> scarica versioneiso
<jointdoctor> e con creaatore dischi di avvio
<jointdoctor> la metti nel pennino
<jointdoctor> prima formattalo ovviamente
<jointdoctor> da bios imposti il root
<fenu> creatore dischi di avvio....
<jointdoctor> e buon divertimento
<fenu> dammi delle dritte su creatore dischi di avvio
<jointdoctor> applicazione standard dovresti averla
<fenu> su windows?
<jointdoctor> ah srry certo tu parti da window
<fenu> eheheh
<jointdoctor> nn ricordo quella diwin
<jointdoctor> ma google si
<jointdoctor> XD]
<Aizram> jointdoctor, è molto tempo che non faccio assitenza, quindi a meno che tu non abbia fatto qualche pasticcio, ti dirò che la hardy non ha più supporto, prova a guardare questo link... non so fino a che punto sia corretto. Fai prima una copia del tuo source.list : http://superuser.com/questions/339537/where-can-i-get-therepositories-for-old-ubuntu-versions
<jointdoctor> grazie infinite dell-aiuto...guardo il link...devo scappare...buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Aizram> fenu, se il pc è vecchio dovresti controllare le specifiche tecniche di ubuntu Rischi di avere un sistema pesante. Comunque qual è il problema?
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione guarda qui per iniziare
<colorpaper> ciao a tutti!
<colorpaper> ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio pc fisso ( non quello da cuisto scrivendo) ma non mi riconosce l'adattatore wifi d-link dwa 131 come posso fare?
<colorpaper> premetto che sono nuovo e ci capisco poco
<Aizram> colorpaper, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<colorpaper> si ho già guardato ho scaricato i vari pacchetti ma non riesco ad installarli
<Aizram> in che senso?
<colorpaper> allora io dal pc con cui scrivo ho scaricato i driver del mio adattatore li ho passati su una chiavetta usb ma una volta aperti su ubuntu che faccio?
<Aizram> i driver da dove li hai presi?
<Aizram> passami almeno il link per favore
<Aizram> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3890219
<colorpaper> ho cercato su google driver d-link dwa 131 per ubuntu e ho scaricato la cartella dwa 131 linux driver.tar.gz
<colorpaper> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CHQQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdrivers.softpedia.com%2Fget%2FOther-DRIVERS-TOOLS%2FD-Link%2FD-link-DWA-131-Wireless-N-Nano-USB-Adapter-Driver-1-00-for-Linux.shtml&ei=C_WhUoq-LqOBywOpuIHgBw&usg=AFQjCNEVphaLV03B8xaX3pMrA4o07TFWfA&sig2=XsP78HGbmK1p2k6LDdgVSA&bvm=bv.57752919,d.bGQ
<Aizram> dentro alla cartella cosa trovi?
<Aizram> non farmela scaricare per favore
<colorpaper> no tranquillo!
<colorpaper> se la estraggo su ubuntu trovo parecchi file...  .sh un altra cartella con scritto wpa supplicant tar.gz
<nino> ho installato e settato gufw (firewall) come posso metterlo in automatico all'avvio, dovrei metter pure MAKEFLOPPIES ma dove si mettono per farli partire in automatico, tempo fa li mettevo in ub file rc.local o roba simile ore che debboo fare
<Aizram> colorpaper, per me è troppo complicato.. apsetta più tardi che arriverà qualcuno che ti aiuta di sicuro.
<colorpaper> ok grazie
<nino> dove mettere due programmi per farli partire in automatico all'avvio ?
<ardn4n> hi
<ardn4n> ciao
<ardn4n> posso fare una domanda?
<nannes> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ardn4n> vorrei sapere come fare il live di ubuntu su usb da windows xp
<nannes> ardn4n: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ardn4n> grazie
<abi_> quali sono i requisiti minimi d sistema x installare ubuntu 13-10???
<abi_> ho combinato grazie comunque
<abi_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Tiziano> buonasera
<Tiziano> ho un problema, ho messo il file .iso di ubuntu su una pennetta e dal bios ho messo la priorità di boot dalla pennetta solo l'immagine non parte, come potrei fare?
<cristian_c> Tiziano, quindi, non hai creato la live, giusto?
<Tiziano> No, vorrei solo far partire l'installazione dalla pennetta senza masterizzare un cd, ho scaricato il file di installazione e l'ho messo sulla pennetta e basta
<Tiziano> Mi scuso in anticipo ma non ne capisco moltissimo
<cristian_c> Tiziano, dovresti creare la live usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Tiziano
<ubot-it> Tiziano: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Tiziano> se no da ubuntu stesso come potrei fare? Che devo resettare l'intero pc
<cristian_c> Tiziano, quindi, sei su ubuntu attualmente?
<Tiziano> adesso si
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Tiziano
<ubot-it> Tiziano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Tiziano> Ora do un'occhiata, grazie mille, buonaserata :D
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest78272> buonasera
<krabador> !chiedi | Guest78272
<ubot-it> Guest78272: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> sera  a tutti ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao
<CristySuperStar8> salve ho un problema che ormai sta diventando abbastanza frequente, non so perchè spesso si disconnette il wifi del mio portatile (hp pavillion dv6000) dal wireless, in pratica la connessione salta a scatti e lo fa spesso quando guardo video. ho controllato i parametri e sono tutti ok, quale potrebbe essere il problema??? Grazie in anticipo!
<Barrnet> Penso di aver ucciso un server. ho aggiunto un file in etc/init.d/ ed aggiornato con l'apposito comando l'elenco di servizi in avvio e riavviato il server. Il server però non risponde più via ssh, penso sia colpa di tale script. c'è qualche soluzione?
<Barrnet> Penso di aver ucciso un server. ho aggiunto un file in etc/init.d/ ed aggiornato con l'apposito comando l'elenco di servizi in avvio e riavviato il server. Il server però non risponde più via ssh, penso sia colpa di tale script. c'è qualche soluzione?
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-07
<siganderson> oggi ho acceso il pc ed è sparita la voce per l'avvio di ubuntu col secure boot... a qualcuno è mai successo?
<nannes> siganderson: come come?
<nannes> l'avvio di ubuntu col secure boot?
<siganderson> sì... è sparito, avevo due voci, una col secure boot (colla firma efi) e una normale
<siganderson> è rimasta solo quella normale
<siganderson> adesso che ci penso... prima per fare uscire un cd dal lettore ho acceso il pc con l'hd scollegato... non è che il bios l'ha rilevato mancante ed ha fatto qualcosa di sua iniziativa?
<nannes> siganderson: Credo di no,
<nannes> comunque non sono un fan di SecureBoot, per me è solo una prigione.  E l'obiettivo per il quale era stato creato (rendere più sicuro il boot) è totalmente fallito, visto che è stato hackato nel giro di pochissimo
<nannes> per questo, alla fine si è rivelato essere solo un problema per chi installa altri OS diversi da win
<siganderson> sì neanche a me fa impazzire... però alla fine sono paranoico XD
<nannes> ma paranoico de ghè  xD
<nannes> Se sei paranoico, basta fare un check dell'MBR (o GPT) ad ogni boot per segnalare ogni cambiamento anomalo
<nannes> Ma secure boot lo trovo totalmente USELESS / INUTILE
<siganderson> giusto :)
<akis24> giorno
<Mentayolo> Ragazzi mi sono appena installato ubuntu sul portatile, con questo sistema operativo funzionano anche tutti i videogiochi che ci sono anche su windows?
<akis24> Mentayolo:  no
<Mentayolo> Quindi se installo Battlefield 3 o Skyrim non mi funzioneranno? :c
<akis24> Mentayolo:  non sapre idirti comunque la lista di giochi su linux si accresce rapidamente
<Mentayolo> ok grazie mille :)
<akis24> Mentayolo: se cerchi su gogol troverai credo i game supportati  :)
<akis24> di nulla
<mast3r210> salve a tutti
<mast3r210> esiste un grub con interfaccia grafica??
<max_Sme> buon giorno a tutti
<djang0_> salve a tutti ragazzi
<djang0_> ho un problema: uso la versione 13.10
<djang0_> e vorrei mettere raspbian sulla raspberry
<djang0_> solo che imagewriter non è disponibile
<djang0_> mi potete consigliare un programma alternativo ?
<djang0_> grazie :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<wil_> buongiorno a tutti!!
<wil_> problema urgente!!!         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6534399/
<wil_> recupero pass
<cristian_c> wil_, spiegati
<wil_> <cristian_c>  non è abbastanza chiaro?  cmq... recupero pass
<cristian_c> wil_, sei entrato e hai postato un link
<cristian_c> non è che hai spiegato
<wil_> <cristian_c>    non riesco piu a recuperare la mia pass!
<wil_> come fare?
<cristian_c> ah
<wil_> <cristian_c>  nessuno dei 2 metodi è andata a buon fine
<cristian_c> wil_, ma in che senso hai perso la password? non ti ricordi la pasword per il login?
<wil_> <cristian_c>    me la ricordo,visto che per tre giorni ha funzionato...cmq anche se non dovesse ricordarmela..
<wil_> <cristian_c>  recuperarla o almeno un nuovo utente?  sai come fare?
<cristian_c> wil_, cioè, tu digiti la password giusta al login e non viene accettata?
<wil_> <cristian_c>  mi continui a rispondere con altre domande...
<wil_> <cristian_c> cmq si alla tua ultima domanda...ma non è importante
<cristian_c> wil_, se tu fossi un po' più preciso non arei costretto a domandarti
<wil_> <cristian_c>   mi interessa leggere dove sta memorizzata la mia pass oppure crearne una nuova!!!
<cristian_c> wil_, direi di sì, una cosa è non ricordarsela, un'altra è quando quella giusta non funziona
<wil_> <cristian_c>  lascia perdere dai è lo stesso!!
<wil_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<wil_> questi metodi non mi funzionano!!!     http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<wil_> almeno ci fosse un admin o mod in questo forum,o una mail di contatto...
<cristian_c> wil_, questo non è un forum, è una chat :)
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<wil_> <cristian_c>   ok grazie...
<jester-> wil_: se fosse cosi facile craccare la pass che pass sarebbero. creati un user nuovo e vivi felice
<wil_> ok e come fare??
<wil_> sei hai letto il link di prima....
<jester-> in recovery al menu abiliti la rete per montare il fili system anche in scruttura e poi passd
<jester->  passwd
<jester-> se non te le fa cambiare crei un user adduser sticass
<jester-> adduser sticass sudo
<wil_> adduser sticass sudo
<wil_> nome utente
<wil_> giusto?
<wil_> <jester-> ok ci provero
<wil_> <jester->  ma ho tanto la sensazione che mi mancherà qualche procedura...
<jester-> se non abiliti la rete non puo scrivere sul filesystem e non ti cambia una cippa
<wil_> <jester->  "abiliti la rete"  da flaggare o scrivere la riga di comando?
<jester-> wil_: si vede che non hai mai usato recovery
<jester-> poi dici che la guida wiki non funa
<jester-> funza
<jester-> wil_: trolli o cosa
<wil_> <jester->  trolli?  cmq ho seguito questa guida alla lettera  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<wil_> <jester->   e non sono qui per farvi perdere tempo con scherzi...
<wil_> <jester->  il 1° aprile...
<jester-> wil_: se avessi seguito la guida sapresti che in recovery si arriva a un menu con niente da flaggare
<jester-> ma solo da cliccare abiltia rete e poi root
<jester-> quindi agire da riga di comando come da wiki
<wil_> <jester->  ah ecco cosa mi mancava!!!
<jester-> se passwd non te la fa cambiare che è meglio protetta ti crei un nuovo user
<jester-> si si ti mancava che non hai mai usarto recovery
<jester-> usato
<wil_> <jester->  anche se mi hai dato una tirata di orecchie, alla fine (forse) hai trovato la soluzione
<jester-> ms vs
<wil_> <jester->  sono 3 giorni con questo sistema...
<wil_> <jester->  e lo avevo anche detto...
<jester-> wil_: le  indicazioni e guide bisogna seguirle
<wil_> <jester->  ma mi sta bene essere bastonato nei denti...purche alla fine arrivino le soluzioni..
<jester-> sono tre giorni che la meni con sta pass
<wil_> <jester->    tutto quello che vuoi...grazie ancora del tuo ennesimo aiuto...scusa se ti faccio perdere del tempo...
<wil_> <jester->  e 3 giorni che non ci saltavo fuori... se non ti va di aiutarmi...
<jester-> wil_: alla fine sarai ignorato da tutti
<wil_> <jester->  sai gia quello che devi fare
<wil_> <jester->  mi sembra ottimo!!!
<wil_> <jester-> per la comunita di ubuntu...
<wil_> <jester->  diamo potere a winz e mela!!!
<jester-> la comunità cerca di aiutare non di farsi prendere per i fondelli
<wil_> <jester-> e chi prende per il culo scusa?
<jester-> lasci perder
<jester-> e
<wil_> <jester->  certo che lascero perdere, se poi dici che sono qui a prendere in giro la comunita!!
<wil_> <jester->  hai "decretato"   il tuo giudizio....ma dai!!!  scendi dal pero!!!
<ExPBoy1> :)
<SelectFromWhere> Ciao a tutti!
<SelectFromWhere> Sapete dirmi se con il programma Wine riesco a far girare photoshop?
<jester-> SelectFromWhere: mi pare di si
<SelectFromWhere> Altrimenti come potrei fare?
<cristian_c> SelectFromWhere, dipende, ma è una questione che riguarda wine
<SelectFromWhere> da che dipenderebbe?
<jester-> SelectFromWhere: vai sul sito wine che c'è la lista delle compatibiltà, ma faresti meglio a farti una macchina virtuale winz
<cristian_c> SelectFromWhere, vedi se la tua versione è supportata nel database di wine
<jester-> !vbox | SelectFromWhere
<ubot-it> SelectFromWhere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> SelectFromWhere, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<SelectFromWhere> Quindi mi consigliate di fare una Virtual Machine?
<cristian_c> SelectFromWhere, altrimenti in macchina virtuale come ti ha detto jester
<cristian_c> !wine | SelectFromWhere
<ubot-it> SelectFromWhere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<SelectFromWhere> Comunque quale è il metodo più conveniente e più funzionale?
<jester-> SelectFromWhere: winzoz in virtuale
<jester-> se hai un pc decente
<SelectFromWhere> Ho un processore Dual Core da 2.13 Ghz
<SelectFromWhere> una ram da 2GB
<SelectFromWhere> Scheda video dedicata da 1GB NVIDIA
<jester-> la ram è un po scarsetta ma provare non ti sosta niente
<jester-> costa*
<SelectFromWhere> Va bene ;)
<SelectFromWhere> Grazie mille a tutti quanti per i consigli ;)
<ExPBoy1> :)
<wil_> bannato? andrà meglio con la comunita internazionale...
<jester-> non sei bannato ma mutato
<wil__> jester-   un cambio ip...
<ExPBoy1> -.-
<wil__> cmq sei ti fa sentire meglio "mutare" gli altri...
<wil__> jester-   mi hai aiutato gli altri giorni...
<kubuntu-prova> ciao a tutti
<wil__> jester-  grazie di tutto e tranquillo che non "sentirai" piu la mia voce
<kubuntu-prova> in msdos esisteva un comando per accodare tanti file txt in uno unico, ovvero: copy *.txt nuovofile.txt - esiste qualcosa di simile in kubuntu?
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: cp  *.txt nuovofile.txt
<kubuntu-prova> adp@adp-5920g:~/Documents$ cp *.vcf nuovofile.vcf cp: l'obiettivo "nuovofile.vcf" non è una directory
<kubuntu-prova> non va.
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: stai copiando una cartella?
<kubuntu-prova> no. tanti file testuali in uno solo
<kubuntu-prova> sono già posizionato nella cartella dove ci sono tutti i file.
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: spe
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: cp *.txt copia tutti i file che finiscono in .txt
<jester-> stessa casa di copy dos
<jester-> se vuoi copairte cartelle serve -r
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: perdonami.. non copia file ma directory.
<kubuntu-prova> almeno questo mi fan capire le risposte del terminale.
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: cp copia sia file che cartelle, per le cartelle cp -r
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: dà il seguente errore: cp: l'obiettivo "nuovofile.vcf" non è una directory
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: non puoi copiare una serie di fiel nomidiversi.txt in uno solo
<jester-> sia in linux che in winz con dos
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: quindi non funziona come la copy la cp
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: allora prova a fare da prompt di ms-dos: copy *.txt all.txt
<kubuntu-prova> e vedrai che accoda tutti i txt in uno unico.
<jester-> anche copy non te li copia cambiando nome
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: guarda la copy ti permette questo, su ubuntu non abbiamo un accodatore di file
<kubuntu-prova> va bene.
<kubuntu-prova> !
<jester-> kubuntu-prova: piu che su ubuntu su sitema linux
<kubuntu-prova> provo a fare un giro nelle varie guide e se trovo una soluzione ti tengo aggiornato
<kubuntu-prova> ;)
<jester-> ok
<wil_> @jester-   p.s.   per la cronaca ho seguito il tuo suggerimento( abilita rete e nuovo utente) ma la pass non me la prende... thi's end!!!
<jester-> sure thi's end!!!
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: allora ho fatto così: cat solemare.tgz.1 > solemare.tgz
<kubuntu-prova> e funziona.
<kubuntu-prova> cat *.txt nuovofile.txt
<kubuntu-prova> il primo comando era quello della guida XD
<jester-> non è cat *.txt > nuovofile.txt
<kubuntu-prova> si esatto con il >
<jester-> e li somma?
<kubuntu-prova> certo.
<jester-> doh
<jester-> infatti è logico
<kubuntu-prova> jester-: x una volta il niubbo aiuta il pro XD
<jester-> cat li apre tutti e li stampa
<jester-> hihihi
<pdor> ehm poteteaiutare anche per mint?
<cristian_c> pdor, domanda sul canale #mint
<pdor> vuoto...se no...
<Ruggio> Scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> pdor, magari non si chiama così
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Ruggio
<ubot-it> Ruggio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pdor> ho trovato solo quello in inglese linux-mint su altro server
<Ruggio> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !download | Ruggio
<ubot-it> Ruggio: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Ruggio> il tempo medio di download?
<akis24> Ruggio: dipende dalla velocita' della tua connessione in generale basta una mezzora
<Ruggio> Ho preferito prima salvarlo e poi eventualmente installarlo, va bene lo stesso?
<akis24> Ruggio:  certo poi ancora devi masterizzare il file o crearti usb
<Peric> Ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione di Ubuntu 13.10 e d'un tratto, quando avvio Ubuntu mi dà lo schermo completamente nero (a parte la barra latrerale) e ogni tanto mi si blocca. Come posso risolvere?
<Ruggio> è obbligatorio masterizzare il file?
<akis24> Ruggio: se vuoi installare su hard-disk o provarlo devi crearti una live ..
<Ruggio> il procedimento è complesso richiede abilità particolari?
<akis24> !installazione | Ruggio:
<ubot-it> Ruggio:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> Ruggio:  comunque non richiede nulla di particolare solo seguire la guida
<Ruggio> quindi sul sito trovo le informazioni, sono un pò titubante in quanto non ho mai effettuato un procedimento simile
<akis24> Peric: spiegati meglio si avvia e carica il sistema e hai desktop o si blocca all'avvio ?
<akis24> Ruggio:  se ci dai un occhiata capirai tutto
<Ruggio> ok grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<Peric> il sistema si avvia normalmente, solo che il desktop è nero (la barra laterale però si vede) e se
<cristian_c> Peric, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<Peric> sì, il sistema funziona ancora con tanto di programmi ecc.
<Peric> ma il desktop è nero e se faccio qualcosa che richiede uso di grafica come ridimensionare finestre mi si inizia a bloccare
<cristian_c> Peric, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | Peric, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> Peric, posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6535254/
<cristian_c> Peric, hai una nutrita schiera di ppa
<cristian_c> sopratutto relativi a raring
<Peric> cosa devo fare?
<cecchinialex> salve
<cristian_c> Peric, dovresti ripulire l'os da questi ppa
<Peric> e come faccio? scusa l'ignoranza ma è perchè sono un principiante con Ubuntu
<cecchinialex> vi posso chiedere un'informazione
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cecchinialex> uun dualboot con windows 8 è compatibile
<akis24> cecchinialex:  è fattibile ma la procedura è diversa
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cecchinialex> ok grazie
<akis24> cecchinialex: meglio leggere prima a scanso di guai
<akis24> di nulla
<Peric> inoltre quali sono i ppa che devo eliminare?
<erpenombra> ciao non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<erpenombra> non mi risponde nessuno
<Ruggio> scusate, ma se si decide di installare ubuntu su un determinato disco verranno cancellati tutti i dati di quel disco?
<Peric> nessuno mi risponde?
<akis24> Ruggio: se in fase di installazione scegli " installa accanto a windows " restano entrambi  oppure ti crei le partizioni in manuale
<andrea> Buon pomeriggio
<Ruggio> Come faccio a sapere se uso un server proxy per la connessione alla rete?
<andrea> qualcuno utilizza wine su ubuntu?
<Guest77030> scusate mi ha cambiato nick
<Guest77030> qualcuno qui utilizza wine su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Peric, allora
<andrealuce> ciao a tutti qualcuno usa wine su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Peric, dovresti purgare i repo di raring, dato che sei su saucy
<akis24> andrealuce: che domanda è ? esponi il problema che hai
<andrealuce> utilizzo ubuntu 13.10 istallo wine come da ubuntu center software ma non mi fa istallare applicativi per win, come va configurato ?
<bizio> Ciao a tutti, ho installato xubuntu a fianco di windows xp. Tutto bene tranne per l'applicazione software updater che all'accesso mi segnalava 60 aggiornamenti ma va in crash. Per sicurezza ho ripetuto l'installazione del sistema ma continua ad andare in crash e non si riapre più. La prima volta che l'ha fatto, successivamente è apparsa la finestra "è necessario riavviare il computer per rendere effettivi gli aggiornamenti"
<cristian_c> !wine | andrealuce
<ubot-it> andrealuce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<andrealuce> comunque akis24 calmati
<bizio>  al riavvio del computer, ho trovato la risoluzione modificata e il mouse non rispondeva più.
<akis24> andrealuce: ?
<bizio> adesso stessi problemi dopo reistallazione del sistema e la finestra è sempre la stessa
<bizio> che faccio?
<Peric> fatto, ho elimnato tutti i ppa di raring, e ora?
<cristian_c> Peric, se li hai purgati bene, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> bizio, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> bizio, escono anche messaggi di errore?
<bizio> cristian_c, intendi dopo aver dato il comando?
<Peric> fatto, non mi è uscito nessun errore
<cristian_c> no, il messaggio di errore di software updater
<cristian_c> bizio, digita anche : sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Peric, posta su pastebin
<Peric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6535466/
<bizio> cristian_c, adesso sudo apt-get update sembra che lo abbia preso... prima mi diceva che era occupato o una cosa del genere
<bizio> cristian_c, ti devo postare il risultato di cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<cristian_c> bizio, hai problemi di connessione al server?
<cristian_c> bizio, sì
<bizio> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6535472/
<cristian_c> Peric, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bizio> cristian_c, non mi dà nessun errore di connessione al server
<bizio> va solo in crash
<Peric> fatto
<cristian_c> bigo72, che pc è?
<cristian_c> Peric, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bizio> cristian_c, adesso mi dice "è necessario riavviare il computer per completare l'istallazione degli aggiornamenti"
<bigo72> cristian_c, o.0 io?
<Peric> fatto
<bizio> però temo che si comporti come la prima volta
<cristian_c> bigo72, prova
<cristian_c> bigo72, scusa, era per bizio
<cristian_c> bizio, che pc è?
<bizio> cristian_c, dovrebbe essere un pentium 4 ma non me lo ricordo con esattezza
<aurelio> Ciao, non riesco a mettere l'orario in alto a destra. Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<akis24> bizio: devi riavviare se il sistema lo richiede
<cristian_c> bizio, quanta ram ha?
<bizio> aurelio, click sulla barra con il tasto destro, aggiungi nuovi elementi, orologio
<asgardiano_> ciao a tutti.
<bizio> probabilmente 2 gb
<bizio> cristian_c, allora provo con il riavvio sperando che vada tutto bene
<cristian_c> Peric, prova a riavviare
<aurelio> bizio, se clicco col tasto destro non compare nulla
<max__> salve
<bizio> aurelio, che sistema hai installato?
<Peric> ok
<cristian_c> bigo72, e il processore?
<asgardiano_> ciao com'è il canale dell'off topic?
<asgardiano_> ubuntu-itchat
<asgardiano_> ?
<aurelio> bizio, ubunto 13.10
<aurelio> ubuntu
<max__> come si fa a configurare la schea fax?
<cristian_c> bizio, e il processore?
<bigo72> cristian_c, mo me ne vado :D
<bizio> cristian_c, non lo so, non è il mio il pc... c'è qualche punto in xubuntu dove posso vederlo?
<bizio> bigo72, XD crsitan ce l'ha con te
<bizio> *cristian
<bizio> aurelio, l'orologio in alto a destra non lo vedi?
<aurelio> no
<bizio> aurelio, c'è una barra scura nella cui estremità destra c'è il tuo nome utente?
<aurelio> no, nemmeno
<cristian_c> bizio, lscpu
<cristian_c> digitalo
<cristian_c> aurelio, che de usi?
<cristian_c> unity?
<cristian_c> !chat | asgardiano_
<ubot-it> asgardiano_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aurelio> il sistema è 13.10
<asgardiano> cristian_c: c'ero arrivato dalla list di freenode.. grazie lo stesso
<asgardiano> :-)
<Peric> il problema persiste purtroppo
<cristian_c> aurelio, digita in un terminale: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Peric> non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Peric, hai ripristinato i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Peric, posta anche schermata
<bizio> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6535534/
<Peric> vuoi una schermata del desktop?
<cristian_c> Peric, anche
<cristian_c> CPU MHz:               1808.259
<bizio> comunque sto provando a riavviare, non so che fine farò xD
<cristian_c> bizio, in live nessun problema?
<cristian_c> bizio, magari poi posta qualche log
<aurelio> ok scritto
<akis24> Peric: si dacci una schermata del desktop
<bizio> cristian_c, no, ma adesso comunque sono sul sistema che dà problemi... evidentemente è un problema dell'updater
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aurelio> cristian, ho scritto
<Peric> come faccio a farla? ho provato con Kazam ma come ho detto, se avvengono iterazioni sullo sfondo nero mi si blocca il pc
<akis24> Peric: tasto stamp
<cristian_c> aurelio, posta qui il risultato
<aurelio> ubuntu pozzio@pozzio-HP-G61-Notebook-PC:~$
<cristian_c> Peric, iterazioni?
<cristian_c> aurelio, ok, allora unity
<aurelio> cosa?
<cristian_c> stai usando unity
<aurelio> quindi non posso fare niente?
<cristian_c> aurelio, dovrebbe essere come ti ha detto bizio
<Peric> nel senso che se ad esempio ridimensiono una finestra sullo schermo, cosa che richiede comunque una certa parte del driver grafico, il pc inizia a bloccarsi e per farlo sbloccare devo fare Ctrl+Alt+Canc
<cristian_c> Peric, hai anche installato driver per la scheda video?
<Peric> http://i.imgur.com/eVFS1Kd.png
<aurelio> cristian, ma bizio mi ha fatto solo domande
<Peric> mi sa proprio di no, ho semplicemente installato Ubuntu aggiungendo semplicemente programmi
<cristian_c> aurelio, quindi non è presente l'indicatore dell'orologio?
<Peric> ma di driver, almenochè non l'abbia fatto negli aggiornamenti, non credo di averne mai installati
<aurelio> cristian, no, in alto a destra c'è lingua, wifi, ubuntu one, posta, batteria, suono e spegnimento
<cristian_c> <bizio> aurelio, click sulla barra con il tasto destro, aggiungi nuovi elementi, orologio
<Ruggio> sto effettuando l'installazione di ubuntu ma l'opzione manuale non era consentita quindi ho scelto l'installazione sull'unita disco C, in questo caso mi verranno cancellati i dati?
<aurelio> ho già scritto che non compare niente cliccando col tasto destro
<cristian_c> Peric, veramente ti ho trovato pieno di ppa
<Peric> devono essere i ppa avuti con i programmi installati
<akis24> Ruggio:  si cancellerai tutto cosi
<cristian_c> aurelio, ah, quindi non appare nessun menù?
<aurelio> cristian, no
<cristian_c> Peric, i ppa non si aggiungono da soli
<Peric> non so che dire, cosa devo fare allora?
<cristian_c> Peric, ti avevo fatto anche un'altra domanda
<bizio> cristian_c, tutto bene... adesso sembra non dare alcun problema. Grazie per l'aiuto
<Peric> se ho ripristinato i pacchetti? io li ho cancellati quelli raring
<cristian_c> bizio, prego, ma non ho fatto nulla, però il pentium 4 mi sembra troppo vecchio anche per xubuntu
<bizio> cristian_c, forse non è un pentium 4 perché al momento va che è una scheggia
<Ruggio> io sto consultando una guida sull'installazione che dice di creare un disco DVD con il programma scaricato per ma qui salta totalmente la parte del cd e passa direttamente all'installazione automatica
<cristian_c> Peric, hai usato il purge?
<akis24> Ruggio: devi avviare il disco masterizzato e poi una volta avviato avrai la possibilita' di provare o installare
<aurelio> cristian, non posso fare nulla quindi ?
<akis24> Ruggio: se hai winz8 ti avevo postato un link
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Peric
<ubot-it> Peric: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Peric> no, sono andato in impostazioni di sistema, poi su software e aggiornamenti e da lì ho cancellato le ppa
<Ruggio> akis, io ho usato il tuo link per scaricare il programma adesso ho il programma che in teoria parte anche senza masterizzare il cd è possibile?
<akis24> Ruggio:  no  come fa' a partire ?
<Ruggio> forse la versione nuova non richiede il processo di installazione tramite CD, non lo so
<akis24> Ruggio: hai scaricato un file .iso corretto ?
<Ruggio> il file winz è nominato così: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<akis24> Ruggio:  bene quel file va' masterizzato come immagine .iso su dvd oppure su chiavetta usb con altro programma  una volta effettuato questo lo si avvia al reboot del pc e poi si lascia caricare e si segue la procedura di installazione
<bizio> cristian_c, dando il comando lshw ho scoperto che è un AMD Sempron 3200+ con 1,5 gb di ram
<akis24> Ruggio: e se hai winz8 devi seguire le indicazioni di questo link per installare --->
<akis24> !UEFI
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> aurelio, asp
<aurelio> pk
<aurelio> ok
<Peric> ho installato ppa-purge e ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Peric, le indicazioni del bot: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Peric, altrimenti , la via più sicure è un ripristino
<Ruggio> akis, quindi se il mio computer possiede UEFI abilitato non ho bisogno di creare il cd ed effettuare l'installazione tramite esso?
<akis24> Ruggio: fai confusione ascolta prima leggi bene il disco o usb serve sempre
<Peric> non capisco però quale ppa dovrei mettere nella riga di comando e poi per me un ripristino andrebbe pure bene, ma non voglio fare guai con le partizioni dato che Ubuntu ne usa più di una. C'è qualche guida che mi consigliate a tal proposito?
<akis24> Ruggio: faresti bene prima a leggere tutta la guida per installare con uefi se no seghi tutto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Peric
<ubot-it> Peric: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Ruggio> akis, mi puoi assitere per la creazione del cd?
<Peric> A quanto detto dalla guida, quello che devo fare è mettere Ubuntu 13.10 (la versione ora installata sul mio pc attualmente) su un cd, far ripartire il pc col cd dentro e fare la normale procedura d'installazione? Questo quindi risicriverà normalmente su entrambe le partizioni senza fare danni o crearne altre o simili?
<jester-> !iso | Ruggio
<ubot-it> Ruggio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> !chat | Ruggio
<ubot-it> Ruggio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ruggio> ok
<milko> buonasera, posso porre un piccolo quesito ?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<milko> ok, grazie.
<milko> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 64bit sul mio portatile e voglio installare TOR...
<akis24> !chat | milko
<ubot-it> milko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> milko, in ogni caso, ci sono risorse online molto chiare, ed ufficiali, su tor
<milko> ok su quale forum devo scrivere ?
<Rowling-JK> Ciao ragazzi...........come installare tor browser su ubuntu? ....mi serve una connessione ultra sicura el'unico modo no?per favore aiutatemi
<milko> siccome ho tentato una installazione da riga di comando nel terminale volevo accertarmi di non aver fatto cavolate...
<nannes> !chat | Rowling-JK, se vuoi parlare di anonimato si può ma non qui
<ubot-it> Rowling-JK, se vuoi parlare di anonimato si può ma non qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rowling-JK> nannes, perchè?????
<nannes> Rowling-JK: Qui si permette strettamente e unicamente il supporto ad ubuntu, per temi come l'anonimato si va un po' offtopic
<milko> scusate su quale chat vado a scrivere per tor ?
<Rowling-JK> ok
<krabador> milko, sei Rowling-JK  ?
<milko> no, sono milko :-)
<Rowling-JK> milko,pureame mandano via
<Rowling-JK> :-DDD
<Rowling-JK>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> lol
<nannes> Rowling-JK: scrivi bene
<Rowling-JK> hmmmmmm non mi prendete in giroo....................
<akis24>  joinate su   #ubuntu-it-chat  li potete parlare di altro sempre che qualcuno abbia le risposte
<krabador> Rowling-JK, basta che /join #ubuntu-it-chat lo scrivi perfettamente ad inizio riga senza spazio
<bigo72> allora, problema non di semplicissima risoluzione, ci provo da due giorni senza risultato. Installare Ubuntu su SD card esterna su MacBook Pro Retina
<bigo72> non ho accesso a nessun computer windows e non ho masterizzatori, devo fare tutto con le chiavette
<jester-> !macbook | bigo72
<ubot-it> bigo72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bigo72> scaricato unetbootin per mac, ho Mavericks e il programma pare funzionare, nessun messaggio di errore, ma non formatta, devo farlo io
<jester-> bigo72: formatti in fat e poi usa dd
<bigo72> jester-, mi sa che mi tocca, anche se è un comando che mi ha sempre fatto paura
<bigo72> ora sto creando l'ennesima chiavetta, formattata stavolta con tabella partizioni guid
<jester-> bigo72: intendi installar la live o il sistema su sd?
<jester-> va minga ben guid
<jester-> in entrambi i casi
<bigo72> jester-, la live su pennuccia usb, ma solo per installare. L'installazione vera e propria la vorrei su SD Card reader
<bigo72> in modo da avere un "hd esterno" con ubuntu, senza toccare SSD interno
<jester-> bigo72: ti fai la usb normalem poi fai una partizione su sd ma dos
<jester-> bigo72: quindi fai normale installazione da usb si sd avendo cura di far installare il boot loader su sd
<jester-> logico che poi devi tendo premuto alt avviare la sd
<bigo72> esatto
<bigo72> proprio quello che voglio ottenere jester-
<jester-> poi dovrai installare lo sta per la wifi penso
<bigo72> jester-, ieri l'immagine 64bit mi partiva, wifi riconosciuto dalla live
<jester-> bigo72: p normale installazikone che fare in manulae su sd  usra ext4 formattare nontare /
<bigo72> poi si bloccava durante il processo di installazione, ma partiva
<jester-> bigo72: e usa la iso per mac
<bigo72> jester-, fammi riavviare, vedo se va, ci vediamo tra un attimo, tanto non va
<ciccio> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<ciccio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<mibofra> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ciccio_> salve
<ciccio_> non riesco ad scaricare ubuntu
<bigo72> jester-, sto seguendo questa, ora. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<akis24> ciccio:  clicca su download
<ciccio_> fatto
<ciccio_> mida una immaggine iso
<akis24> ciccio:  e quella devi scaricare
<ciccio_> non so come fare
<ciccio_> mi dice di confrontarla
<akis24> ciccio:  sistema 32bit o 64 ?
<ciccio_> 32 bit
<ciccio_> mi dice grazie per aver scaricato ma dove?
<akis24> ciccio:  e magari in download dipende da cosa usi
<akis24> ciccio: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ciccio_> cosa uso?
<akis24> ciccio: e se non lo dici tu io ... winz o altro ?
<ciccio_> scausami ma non capisco
<akis24> ciccio: che sistema usi ora ?
<ciccio_> cosa uso per fare cosa?
<ciccio_> ah windows xp
<akis24> ciccio: cerchiamo di capirci usi window o altro ?
<ciccio_> ?
<ciccio_> windows xp
<ciccio_> e basta
<akis24> ciccio:  se hai scaricato la iso si trova in documenti ->  download
<ciccio_> ho visto non c'è
<akis24> ciccio:  se no scaricala hai il link che ti ho postato prima
<akis24> ciccio:  e funziona controllato adesso
<ciccio_> no so che dire a me non mi fa scaricare nulla
<ciccio_> provato anch'io di nuovo
<ciccio_> quanto e grande l'immagine iso
<akis24> ciccio: clicca sul rettangolo arancione dopo aver selezionato la versione di ubuntu che vuoi
<ciccio_> ?
<ciccio_> fatto 10 volte niente
<Puffo10> Sera...
<miki> sto scaricando ubuntu come lo metto su chiave usb rendendola avviabile?
<krabador> miki, sei su win?
<miki> si ma voglio formattare e mettere solo ubuntu
<krabador> miki, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Puffo10> ciao Krab... qnd posso chiederti due cose,,,,,dammi l'ok !  ;)
<krabador> miki, si ma se adesso hai solo win, devi usare questo per fare la penna
<krabador> Puffo10, chiedi
<miki> grandioso quindi scarico l'iso e dopo uso il link che mi hai dato per metterlo su usb?
<cristian_c> miki, ti sconsiglio vivamente di cancellare win, meglio un dual boot
<krabador> miki, si
<krabador> miki, infatti, per il momento opta per installarlo insieme, vedrai l'opzione durante l'installazione
<miki> ok procedo se riesco nell'impresa vi mando i ringraziamenti da ubuntu win mi ha distrutto è 25 anni che lo uso
<krabador> miki, se avrai la sicurezza che win non ti serve piu', lo puoi facilmente togliere dopo
<miki> ok allora me lo porto appresso seguo il consiglio
<krabador> miki, fatta la pennetta, ed una volta mandata in boot, potrai fare una prova
<krabador> miki, dalla quale potrai anche procedere con l'installazione
<krabador> miki, all'inizio dell'installazione ti verrà chiesto come lo vuoi mettere, se da solo, o a fianco di windows
<miki> grazie ciao
<krabador> mibofra, se scegli l'opzione a fianco, fa tutto da, solo, crea la partizione dopo aver rimpicciolita quella win
<krabador> miki, aspetta
<krabador> miki, devi avere spazio sufficiente  in quella win
<krabador> miki, e conviene farlo dopo aver deframmentato
<miki> ok
<bigo72> jester-: sei un mago
<bigo72> sto installando, speriamo che vada
<bigo72> per ora solo una marea di errori i/o
<miki> come scarico ubuntu più velocemente? mi dice 3 ore e ho alice 20 mega
<krabador> miki, ci sono altri mirrors
<krabador> miki, ma puoi usare i torrent
<Puffo10> Ey
<krabador> Puffo10, chiedi
<Puffo10> ..scusa Krab...ma èla terza volta che s'impalla questa fin
<Puffo10> e devo riavviare sempre tutto
<krabador> Puffo10, da che os stai scrivendo ?
<Puffo10> UbStudio
<krabador> Puffo10, installa xchat
<krabador> ed entra poi con quello
<krabador> è piu' indicato
<Puffo10> sull' Asus k550c..(nn so se ricordi) ....
<Puffo10> Ah...ok
<Puffo10> .--..dicevo... nn so se ricordi il prob della connessione.. ..alla fine Nannes me lo ha (parzialmente) risolto..
<krabador> Puffo10, connessione di che tipo?
<Puffo10> xkè di far funzionare il tasto del Wifi...di siamo riusciti
<Puffo10> ...ma il prob è che devo Sempre fare il giochetto dello stanby..e poi funziona !
<miki> cacchio con utorrent scarica a 6 mega in 3 minuti ho la iso intera grazie
<krabador> miki, bene
<krabador> miki, hai usato il torrent ufficiale, si?
<miki> avete un superserver
<miki> si utorrent ufficiale
<miki> finito ha gia scaricato impressionante ora lo butto in chiave usb con il tuo programma
<nannes> puffo, mi hai nominato?
<Puffo10> dicevo... Xchat che già ho (IRC) oppure xchak GNOME   ?!?!??
<Puffo10> EEYY ...--ciao Nannes... ...ah allora se ci sei tu-...forse è più facile che ti ricordi !??
<Puffo10> ..ricordi la pagina che mi hai mandato per creare il tasto di WiFi ?!?!?
<krabador> Puffo10, xchat
<bigo72> Puffo10: io qui sulla live ho installato un irssi veloce, ma ti consiglio xchat
<krabador> senza gnome
<Puffo10> ok !  grz
<nannes> Puffo10: Yes.. non avevo tempo per farti lo script, aevo rimandato
<nannes> Puffo10: Ma ti avevo dato il programma apposito x chattare, non lo usi più? :)
<Puffo10> ....?
<Puffo10> oddio... aiutami !?
<Puffo10> parli di xchat ?!??
<nannes> nu ti avevo messo pidgin?
<bigo72> nannes: di che programma parli? alternative?
<nannes> o forse ad un altro utente ... ormai è così pieno che mi confondo xD
<Puffo10> hhh---eeh si ..penso di si !!!....(xkè nn ricordo proprio !)
<nannes> Puffo10: Ti sei già stufato del giochetto standby? :D
<Puffo10> ...eddai..allora dimmi tu !
<bigo72> pidgin, quanti ricordi, bello, esiste ancora!?
<Puffo10> ...eeeh si !!!!....onestamente ..SI !!
<Puffo10> ...OGNI volta devo farlo per far partire la Wifi !
<nannes> bigo72: certo... è piuttosto famoso anche su windows... anzi SOPRATTUTTO su win, i ragazzi di pidgin mi hanno detto che è la fetta di utenti più grande
<nannes> Puffo10:  Io oggi non posso, però domani sì..
<Puffo10> ah!.,,, ok ok !! :D
<Puffo10> trank
<Puffo10> ...avevo na mezzoretta...e mi so connesso per vedere di trovare qlc... ...ma l'unica , fin ora, è la spiegazione del tipo inglese che m'hai mandato.. ....dice pure ,sottosotto, che natrlmnt il pulsante Fn..nn esiste più..per f2 !!!....ed anche qst ..è un po' scomodo !!...xkè ..come ora...capita di pigiarlo !
<Puffo10> vabò...allora prima di salutarti ..per domani.. volevo chiederti come mai il 13.10 che gli ho messo a mio fratello (su un Hp)  ...non ha l'orologio impostabile...non ha skype...e tanti piccoli difettucci !?????
<nannes> l'orologio è sempre impostabile
<krabador> Puffo10, skype si installa sia, in maniera ufficiale, dal repo, che tramite il pacchetto ufficiale
<nannes> skype lo devi scaricare ed installare tu...
<Puffo10> si si ....sapevo... il problema è che nel Center... NON esiste proprio..
<Puffo10> nn gli esce !!  _ (
<nannes> lo devi prendere dal sito skype.com (la vers ubuntu)
<Puffo10> e l'orologio...le caselle sono tutte grigie...nn c'è niente di Cliccabile !
<Puffo10> ah !!... ok ...
<Puffo10> glielo dico sub
<Puffo10> :)
<nannes> cos'è ubuntu studio pure tuo cugino?
<nannes> *cos'ha
<Puffo10> (fratello) ..hhh..cmq no !...gli ho messo Ub 13.10 ...per farlo cominciare !! (Studio che ho io ....è davvero Bello...ma più complesso però---
<krabador> Puffo10, per installare skype in ubuntu, vanno abilitati i repository partner
<krabador> Puffo10, e poi ti appare nel software center
<krabador> Puffo10, oppure ti scarichi il pacchetto dal sito di skype
<krabador> e lo installi tranquillamente
<Puffo10> mmmmh.... AH!-...grazie Krab...però devo chiederti Cosa sono i Repository Part. !?!??!
<nannes> Puffo10:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Puffo10> :))
<krabador> Puffo10, apri il terminale , mandi software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e li troverai nella tab "altro software"
<nannes> sì ^^
<nannes> altrimenti puoi direttamente scaricare skype dal sito ufficiale, e lo installi così, che è anche più semplice
<Puffo10> ((((...ma com'è che Ctrl+V ..o copia...o taglia...sul terminale non mi funzionano =!!==?????  )))))
<miki> ok messo in pen
<Puffo10> ( Aure ...lo sta scaricando dirtt dal sito.. ) ...mentre a me mi ha dato Comando Non Valido!!!
<Puffo10> Comando "mandi" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "mandb" dal pacchetto "man-db" (main) mandi: comando non trovato
<Puffo10> sul sito tra le distribuzioni possibili mi dà solo Ub 10.02  e Ub 12.04(multiarch)
<Puffo10> ...mmazza e come crasha
<krabador> Puffo10, 12.04 va bene, per skype, dal sito
<krabador> ma , ripeto
<Puffo10> ok...
<krabador> se non ti senti sicuro, si puo'm installare dal repository ubuntu
<krabador> Puffo10, purchè lo aggiungi
<nannes> Puffo10: 12.04
<krabador> nannes, quale?
<Puffo10> eeeh...vorrei ...ma ora che ho controllato ...non me lo da manco a me ...con UbStudio... l'unico che me lo dava...e con sui l'ho scaricato..e viaggia na favola...è il computerino con la 12.04
<Puffo10> ok ok
<Puffo10> ----quindi devo cercare      repository partner
<Puffo10> !?
<krabador> Puffo10, vanno abilitati i repository partner
<krabador> se lo vuoi vedere nel software center
<krabador> altrimenti, mi sembra ormai sufficientemente chiaro, va benissimo il pacchetto 12.04 dal sito ufficiale
<max__> ciao
<max__> salve qualcuno mi aiuta? sono nuovo
<Puffo10> ohi Krab....vedi che ho capito... ....ti sto chiedendo COsa sono i Repository.. ?!....e come s'attivano !?!?
<Puffo10> ((nn ne ho idea purtropp)
<max__> ho un pc con ubuntu 8.10
<krabador> Puffo10, quando installi qualcosa dal software center, vuol dire che è presente nei repository ubuntu
<krabador> max__, chiedi
<max__> e dal sito ubuntu italia ho tentato di scaricare ubuntu 12 ma quando clicco download mi dice grazie per aver scaricato ma io non vedo partire il download
<krabador> Puffo10, di base tutto quanto quello che trovi nel software center, è contenuto nei repository ufficiali
<max__> forse è perckè troppo vecchio il browser??
<Puffo10> ok ...   e Puoi dirmi dirmi COSA sono sti repository !??? ....e Dove si attivano !??
<krabador> Puffo10, te lo sto dicendo
<krabador> Puffo10, ma a quanto pare non ti sembra chiara la spiegazione
<Puffo10> ....yep
<cristian_c> max__, usa i torrent
<krabador> Puffo10, potrei mandarti a leggere la documentazione....
<cristian_c> !torrent | max__
<ubot-it> max__: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<Puffo10> ....e dove li devo attivare ?!?!?...è una mancanza del mio pc..?!?!....devo cambiare qualche opz..!?!?
<Puffo10> ....oh Krab...ma xkè te la prendi !??!?...
<krabador> Puffo10, se avessi letto con attenzione prima, ti ho dato i comandi
<max__> e come? ho spuntato la casella scarica con torrent ma in un secondo gia mi dice grazie per il download...ma non mi pare abbia scaricato nulla
<cristian_c> max__, ah, puoi scaricare tutte le versioni attualmente supportate
<Puffo10> .......krab...se avessi letto con attenzione prima, ti ho dato i comandi ....che mi davano Errore !!
<krabador> Puffo10, perchè sembra di parlare con un muro
<Puffo10> :PP
<krabador> Puffo10, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository
<Puffo10> .....ah !...scusa !
<Puffo10> AAAAAh... mò ---si !!
<max__> cristian, non mi scarica nemmeno se spunto torrent
<Puffo10> Grazie !
<krabador> Puffo10, da terminale ,  software-properties-gtk    , e spunti la casella "partner " nella tab "altri software"
<cristian_c> max__, fai clic sui link che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> max__, c'è anche questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<max__> vorrei creare il cd immagine o anche la pen drive, basta che riesco poi a installare sto cavolo di 12 lts o anche il 13....
<krabador> max__, che pc hai?
<krabador> max__, cpu - ram- scheda video
<max__> ho un desktop amd 3000 con 2 gb ram
<Puffo10> ok!....ce ne sono due di Partner.... uno è (codice sorgente) ..l'altro no !
<Puffo10> quale spunto !???
<krabador> in base a cio' ti si puo' consigliare tranqullamente un sistema operativo
<max__> vado sul tuo link?
<krabador> max__, scheda video?
<krabador> Puffo10, il primo
<max__> ati readon
<krabador> max__, radeon quale?
<Puffo10> Thanks
<max__> 9...non ricordo il numero
<max__> aspetta
<krabador> Puffo10, quello non sorgente
<krabador> Puffo10, che nella media è il primo in alto
<Puffo10> si si ....ho spuntato !!...ed era il primo... Non sorgente ;)
<krabador> Puffo10, chiudi correttamente la pagine
<krabador> torna sul terminale
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update
<max__> non me la ricordo ...mi pare ati readon 9520 o qualcosa del genere...scusa la mia ignoranza
<max__> finiva con excalibur
<max__> comunque il tuo link mi piace
<max__> ma quale devo scaricare??? 32 bit i386 amd?
<max__> io vorrei il 10.04 ma lo avevo e non mi si aggiornava piu
<max__> mi piaceva tanto
<Puffo10> wow
<krabador> max__, prova lubuntu o xubuntu
<Puffo10> ((...posso farlo a mio fratello )  ???...stessa procedura ?!
<krabador> max__, con la tua configurazione
<krabador> !derivate | max__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<max__> xubuntu allora, ok?
<krabador> max__, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> max__, in versione i386
<krabador> 32bit
<krabador> se hai un athlon xp
<max__> ok...i386 allora...
<max__> si amd athlon xp 3000 con 2 gb ram
<max__> vado? scarico il cd immagine?
<krabador> max__, vai
<max__> ma se scarico la 10.04 poi mi ritrovo che non mi apre alcune apps, vero???
<max__> quale mi consigli, la 12 lts?
<krabador> max__, installati un sistema aggiornato
<max__> e per favore, krabor, mi dici come cavolo si fa a vedere quello che vedevo con xp professional...ossia sistema-gestione periferiche-??
<max__> quale sistema devo installare? Xubuntu 13?
<max__> me los crivi per favore?
<max__> con amministrazione-monitor i sistema vedo poco
<max__> non mi dice che scheda video ho, per esempio
<krabador> max__, il link che t'ho mandato non va?
<krabador> max__, devi usare lshw
<krabador> e ti dice tutto quello che hai
<max__> si il link va ma quale versione devo scaricare?
<krabador> max__, come ti ho detto
<max__> lshw??? ma si mangia? scusa ma che eè???
<krabador> max__, ti conviene buttarti su lubuntu o xubuntu
<max__> perdonami lo so che devi avere tanta paz
<krabador> max__, scaricati le iso aggiornate, fai la pendriver
<krabador> provale entrambi
<max__> xubuntu ma quale versione???13?
<krabador> scegli quale ti va meglio
<krabador> max__, le ultime
<krabador> max__, le ultime
<krabador> max__, versionni
<max__> se faccio il cd (non ho un dvd ora a casa) va bene?
<max__> ok allora le versioni 13
<krabador> max__, quanto contiene un cd? quanto è grande la iso?
<max__> lo so ma sul tuo link mi dice che posso fare i cd mentre sul sito ubuntu italia mi parlava di dvd
<max__> lo so che un cd è 700 mb ed un dvd 4, qualcosa Gb
<max__> perdonami
<krabador> max__, io ti ho mandato questo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> non parla ne di cd ne di dvd
<krabador> max__, se la iso è piu' grande di 700mb devi usare un dvd
<krabador> come per ubuntu ufficiale
<max__> aaahh scusa avevo il link di un altro ragazzo di questa chat
<krabador> max__, per questo motivo
<krabador> max__, conviene la pendriver
<krabador> anche perchè in lettura è prestazionalmente maggiore
<max__> non è lo stesso...l ho visto ora il tuo...ok allora vado e scarico su pennetta xubunu ok??? grazie ...mi dici solo che è quel lshw???
<krabador> max__, solo che il tuo pc, deve consentire il boot da pendrive usb
<krabador> max__, quando ti installi il sistema operativo, successivamente ti installi lshw-gtk
<krabador> un programma
<krabador> che ti da tutte le informazioni sull'hardware della macchina in questione
<max__> nel bios è messo enable da  altri dispositivi...o devo spuntare proprio come first bott device la penna?
<krabador> max__, sarebbe l'ideale, se la penna già viene visualizzata in bios
<max__> ah ok...è come una app...un comando:::?
<krabador> max__, quanti anni hai?
<max__> e come faccio a farla vedere dal bios?
<max__> boot scusa gli errori
<krabador> max__, i bios degli ultimi anni lo fanno, se il tuo non lo fa, devi selezionare usb-hdd
<krabador> come prima periferica di boot
<max__> ah ecco...la parola magica...usb-hdd...allora scarico su pen drive, riavvio il pc, vado nel bios, metto usb -hdd e poi riavvio...installo...ok???
<max__> chiaramente prima di fare  il riavvio prima dell'installaz metto nel bios first device la penna
<max__> va bene krabador?
<krabador> max__, stai usando win adesso?
<max__> no, ubuntu 8.10 vecchio
<max__> pensi che la sequenza che ti ho scritto sia giusta?
<krabador> max__, allora, ti consiglio di scaricare la iso , inserire la penna, e mandare dd if=nomefileiso of=/dev/sdxx
<krabador> /dev/sdx
<krabador> scusa
<max__> quindi da terminale?
<krabador> dove sdx, è il nome della penna da terminale
<max__> ah ok
<max__> cosi non devo fare i passaggi di riavvio e bios, vero?
<krabador> no
<max__> no?
<krabador> il bios lo devi sempre settare per avere la penna in boot
<krabador> max__, tutto bene?
<max__> ah credevo di no
<max__> si tutto ok grazie sei stato gentile e paziente
<krabador> max__, perchè non avrest
<krabador> dicevo, perchè non avresti dovuto mettere comunque la penna in boot, con il comando che ti ho dato ?
<max__> quindi: scarico la iso su penna, riavvio, bios, imposto penna come first boot device e poi avvio...ok?
<krabador> max__, e come la fai la penna?
<max__> ok dimenticavo: prima scarico la iso e poi faccio il terminale
<krabador> bravo
<comis> buonasera
<max__> e  poi tutto quello che ho appena scritto, ok?
<max__> grazie caro
<krabador> max__, scarichi la iso , inserisci la penna
<max__> si
<krabador> max__, apri il terminale
<max__> faccio terminale
<max__> si
<max__> ah mi dici come si salva? con ctrl x, vero?
<krabador> max__, mandi dd if=nomeiso of=/dev/sdx
<max__> ok
<krabador> ci metterà un po'
<krabador> una volta finito, riavvii, accedi in bios, imposti la penna come prima periferica di boot
<max__> ok
<comis> più che aiuto mi servirebbe 1 consiglio...devo installare windows 7 su un pc di un amico (non insultatemi non dipende da me) solo che non riesco a farli leggere il dvd...quindi proverei a montare l'os su usb, renderla bootable ed installarlo tramite chiavetta...come monto limmagine su usb?tramite terminale, senza tool tipo unetbootin
<krabador> stacchi la penna, la riattacchi
<krabador> e vai
<max__> ottimo...sicuramente qualcosa andra storto, (per colpa mia, ovvio)
<krabador> comis, offtopic mi dispiace
<comis> ok krabador
<max__> allora vado e se poi dopo o domani ti ritrovero qui ti faro sapere...
<comis> scusate
<comis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> comis, magari google....
<comis> krabador: ho già cercato, non trovo lo stesso comando che mi diede uno qui dentro (non ricordo il nick)
<max__> ciao krabor, buona cena e grazie ancora...
<krabador> max__, ciao
<Puffo10> bella!!!....aggiornamenti riusciti (a tutti e due i pc)....e Skype funzionante su tutti e due i pc !!  :D:D:D
<Puffo10> Grazie Krab.. ;=)
<Puffo10> ...ancora, vorrei solo capire come mai i tasti  ctrl+ Z,X,C,V ...sul terminale non funzionano !!? :(
<nannes> Puffo10:  Mettici lo Shift davanti...  esempio:  ctrl C  diventa   Shift Ctrl C
<Puffo10> AAAAAH !!!!!........::GRAZIE NANNESss.s......finalmente... mi stavano venendo i crampi col mouse !
<Puffo10> ...che bello !
<Puffo10> e su alt+tab... hai anche da svelarmi il mistero ?!?!... normalment funz come su win...però se "prendo" una cosa,un file na cartella...e voglio usarlo per passare ad un'altra fin per lasciarlo...nn funge !
<Puffo10> ..devo prepararmi la finestra di sotto visibile...per trascinarlo !
<Puffo10> ...vabò...C..xx.te... però se puoi rso ..mi fai felice !
<Puffo10> (rsP)
<Puffo10> ..ohi GRAZIE ...come sempre...buona serata !
<Puffo10> ;;))
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-08
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<Ralffss> ciau a tutti ragazzi mi serve un mano x linstall di ubuntu in dual boot con win 8,
<Ralffss> chi mi aiuta?
<Ralffss> s
<Ralffss> Riassumo in breve
<akis24> Ralffss: segui questa prima di installare ->
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ralffss> so già come impostare quel maledetto UEFI x mettere Linux!
<Ralffss> s
<Ralffss> Riassumo in breve
<Ralffss> ho creato una partizion con minimal tools partition wizardd con fyle sistem ext3 e non ntfs, fatto che quando dopo che ho impostato uefi da bios x avviare il cd di xubuntu mentre installo (preciso che è un pc fisso)s ho un problema quando devo partizionare xke avviando linstall di xubuntu non mi riconosce win e mi dice cancella intero hd e install xub mentre a me malgrado mi serve anche win, e riornando al tema, mentre install xu
<Ralffss> tutto
<Ralffss> fila liscio ma mentre installa il sistem
<Ralffss> si blocca con errore:
<Ralffss> impossibile installare il boot loader o una cosa simile
<Ralffss> chi mi da una mano cortesemente?
<Ralffss> s
<akis24> Ralffss: se qualcuno legge e ha la risposta magari ti aiuta
<Ralffss> attendo
<Ralffss> OK
<akis24> Ralffss: magari sbagli qualcosa nella procedura
<Ralffss> imposto sia il mount che lo swap bene non so cosa sbaglio
<Ralffss> -.-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> Ralffss: disattivato il secure boot ?
<Ralffss> yess
<Ralffss> e anche fast boot
<akis24> Ralffss: serve qualcuno che abbia esperienza con uefi
<Ralffss> ma che c'entra uefi! è un problema di installazione e di configurazione della partizione!
<Ralffss> speravo che ci fosse collegato un utente che io chiamo il mio "angelo" xkè mi aiuta sempre ma purtroppo stamani non c'è collegato :(
<Ralffss> s
<akis24> Ralffss: evidentemente qualcosa non torna se no funzionerebbe che dici ?
<Ralffss> certo.
<Ralffss> ma ti spiego::
<Ralffss> il problema è quando installa il sistem cioè dopo che metti sia nome che pass, mi da impossibile installar il sistem xkè il boot loader non è stato configurato correttamiente e non sarebbe possibile avviare l os all avvio del computer
<Ralffss> s
<akis24> Ralffss: e in fase di installazione dove hai impostato  il bootloader  ?
<Ralffss> e questo, che il punto mount ecc lo metto e ho creato una partizione anche x lo swap ma il boot loader penso che sbaglio su quello
<Ralffss> e non so come fare
<Ralffss> -.-
<akis24> Ralffss: il bootloader di solito viene impostato sulla lettera unita' del disco  quindi solitamente /dev/sda
<Ralffss> è un casino akis24, mi serve qualcuno che mi seguisse mentre installo ma stamani c'è poco
<Ralffss> mannaggia!
<jester-> Ralffss: hai fatto in mauale?
<Ralffss> yess
<jester-> Ralffss: hai creato una swap e una partizone per buntu?
<Ralffss> ho creato una partizione x xubuntu da 200 gb e una x swap da 2 gb
<jester-> Ralffss: e hai settato per la linux: usare come ext4, formattare montare come / ?
<jester-> la swap se la cucca da solo
<jester-> Ralffss: e lasciato le impostazioni boot loader a default su sda?
<Ralffss> una guida di minimal partition tools spiega che per creare una partizione x linux va creata in ext3
<Ralffss> sda sn poco pratico
<jester-> Ralffss: sarà una guida vecchia
<Ralffss> è di aranzulla
<Ralffss> xd
<jester-> Ralffss: lo
<jester-> l
<jester-> che cazzo ne sa ranzullo di olinux
<jester-> per winz copia l'help di microsoft
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Ralffss, seguire guide ufficiali è sempre meglio
<jester-> come pollycocco copiava il wiki ubuntu
<Ralffss> spiega come installar due sistem su un solo pc partizionando e x linus dice di rinominare la part in ext3 e non ntfs che è di microsoft
<jester-> Ralffss: lascia perdere ranzullo che se c'è winz sul pc basta secelglere installa accanto
<jester-> ma hai gia pacioccato le partizioni
<jester-> Ralffss: altrimenti segui ranzullo
<jester-> e auguri
<Ralffss> jester prima che partizionavo quando avviavo xub da cd mi diceva cancella hd e install xubun cioè non mi riconosce wins e x questo che rattristato mi sono rivolto a una guida di aranzullas
<Ralffss> xd
<Ralffss> praticamente non mi dice installa accanto!
<jester-> Ralffss: ti ho scritto sopra come fare
<Ralffss> come?
<Ralffss> s
<jester-> se ritieni piu affidabie ranzullo segui
<jester-> ma è inutile che chidi qui
<Ralffss> ragazzi se riterrei piu affidabile ranzullo non sarei manco qui!!!!!!!
<jester-> <jester-> Ralffss: e hai settato per la linux: usare come ext4, formattare montare come / ?
<jester-> <jester-> la swap se la cucca da solo
<Ralffss> -.-
<Ralffss> che significa settare x linus
<Ralffss> scusa ma sn poco pratico
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> minchia la scrausa compagnia incomincia di primo mattino
<Ralffss> jester scusami dai! e che non so come fare mannaggia!
<Ralffss> ma che diversita ce fra installazione default e grafica?
<Ralffss> s
<jester-> <jester-> Ralffss: hai fatto in mauale?
<jester-> <Ralffss> yess
<Ralffss> s
<jester-> e poi in manuale che mizzica hai fatto
<Ralffss> ho configurato il punto di mount e lo swap
<Ralffss> s
<Ralffss> ma che diversita ce fra installazione default e grafica?
<Ralffss> s
<jester-> hai scelto usare come ext4 jurnaled?
<Ralffss> yess
<Ralffss> ext3
<jester-> hai spunstato formattare?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Ralffss> yessss
<jester-> Ruggio: et4 va scelto
<ExPBoy> ext3 o ext4?
<Ralffss> ho provato tutti e due ma linstallazion in tutti e 2 i casi è fallita
<ExPBoy> Ralffss, stai prendendo in giro?
<jester-> Ruggio: hai scelto montare come / ?
<Ralffss> ma no!
<jester-> ExPBoy: eh
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ralffss> mount ho scelto /
<jester-> Ralffss: lasciato boot loader grub su sda?
<jester-> Ralffss: hai cotrollato nel bios se hai uefi?
<Ralffss> ho
<Ralffss> uefi
<Ralffss> ma ho disabilitato il secur e fast boot
<Ralffss> -.-
<Ralffss> ma preciso che
<jester-> hai settato il bios di conseguenza e stai usando una amd 64 (64bit) 13,10?
<Ralffss> se metto cd di xub all avvio schiacciando esc ripetutamente dal menu di boot scelgo xubunt cd uefi, yess ho amd 64 13.10
<Ralffss> s
<jester-> Ralffss: hai lascito grub su sda e non messo sud sda1 o sda3 o 3  o 4
<Ralffss> jester scusami se continuo ad assilarti ma di sud sda1 eccc non ci capisco na mazza!
<jester-> il sistema lo installa comunque se canna grub devi seguire la procedura: ripristino del boot loader
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ralffss> jester sto leggendo el guide che mi hai mandato ma devo chiederti che differienza ce fra installazione default e grafica??????
<Ralffss> s
<Ralffss> s
<saronno> buongiorno a buona domenica a tutti
<saronno> saro breve e conciso, conoscete un buon proramma che mandi i file all'interno del mio pc in striming ?
<jester-> ollapeppa in streaming
<jester-> saronno: ubuntone o dropbox
<saronno> cioè mi spiego velocemente vorrei creare una sorta di sito dove alcuni amici entrano decidono cosa vedersi premono e lo vedono
<jester-> samba per locale lan
<saronno> ciao no in rete dovo fare una prova tanto ho fibra otica dovrei reggere qualche amico
<jester-> saronno: apache
<jester-> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<ExPBoy> saronno, io farei semplicemente una cartella dove ci sono i video darei l'accesso a chi deve vederli e stop
<saronno> si ma cosi li fa scaricare no vederli direttamente
<ExPBoy> (forse ho capito male?)
<saronno> jester in poche parole riuscirei a far vedere il filmato direttamente senza scaricarlo ?
<ExPBoy> saronno, quando tu vedi un filmato sul tubo in realtà lo scarichi anche
<saronno> esatto, ma non lo fai fisicamente cioè premie via
<ExPBoy> e si che lo fai fisicamente
<saronno> nel senso non scarichi tutto il file poi lo vedi
<Ralffss> ragazzi che significa installare lvm
<ExPBoy> altrimenti non lo vedresti
<saronno> mentre lo scarichi lo vedi
<saronno> è come scaricarlo da un ftp e vederlo con vlc
<Ralffss> ps quando installo xub non sono connesso xke mio pc non ha scheda di rete wireless
<saronno> ma volevo fare il tutto tramite pagina web almeno uno entra preme e vede
<Ralffss> xd
<jester->  Ralffss lasa sta lvm
<ExPBoy> saronno, mi sa che questo argomento non è trattabile in questo canale
<Ralffss> OK ma posso installarlo xubuntu o lubuntu senza che sono connesso??????
<Ralffss> s
<saronno> immaginavo ma difatti è solo una condivisione di filmati privati nulla su pirateria ecc,,
<saronno> i film mi piace vederli al cinema
<ExPBoy> saronno, non intendevo per questo motivo ma perche siamo OT
<Ralffss> jester OK ma posso installarlo xubuntu o lubuntu senza che sono connesso??????
<Ralffss> s
<saronno> ot ?
<ExPBoy> Off Topic
<ExPBoy> (fuori argomento)
<saronno> a ok scusatemi continuero la mia ricerca nei foru anche se tengo buona l'ide di jester
<Ralffss> jester mi sei stato di grande aiuto anche se in parte proverò a seguire le guide che mi hai dato, grazie x la pazienza e scusami, siete gentilissimi, ciau ragazzi
<saronno> provare non costa nulla
<ExPBoy> quella è ottima
<Ralffss> CIAU!
<Ralffss> s
<saronno> devo studiarla
<saronno> siete stati gentili buna domenica a tutti
<pippuccio76> salve ho sostituito il driver della scheda video nvidia e in fase di installazione mi ha detto che dovevo manualmente abilitare il driver , ora al riavvio posso solo accedere alla modalità di ripristino perchè non funziona la parte grafica , come la abilito  da terminale?
<Ralfs> Raga rieccomi sto riprovando a reinstallare xubun su una partizione, x creare una partizione x linus da microsoft minimal partition tool wizard va bene?
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> jester sono quello di prima
<Ralfs> xd
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> *minitool partition wizard homes
<akis24> Ralfs: quando avvii la live in fase di installazione scegli l'opzione  altro per partizionare e si apre gparted usa quello meglio
<akis24> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> Ralfs: aveivi mica detto di aver gia creato una partizione / e una swap?
<jester-> mica sono me i fagioli le partizioni
<Ralfs> yess ma ho ripristinato pc 3 giorni fa
<Ralfs> perciò partizioni sono sane,
<Ralfs> avvio partizionamento da linstall senza scaricare minitoll?
<Ralfs> s
<jester-> mah
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> Raga facciamo così io sto riavviando e metto cd di xubuntu, se cortesemente mi seguite nei passaggi ve ne sono grato
<jester-> e quando mi serve sacricare un minitool
<Ralfs> che ne dite
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> Raga facciamo così io sto riavviando e metto cd di xubuntu, se cortesemente mi seguite nei passaggi ve ne sono grato
<Ralfs> che ne dite
<Ralfs> akis24 o jester mi date una mano cortesemente? please
<Ralfs> s
<Ralfs> Ragazzi ho avviato xubuntu da cd uefi e disabilitat secur e fast boot e selezionato try xubuntu without install adesso vi prego datemi una mano x linstll
<Ralfs> s
<VLanX> qualcuno ha mai visto una realtek funzionare sotto linux?
<VLanX> oppure è una di quelle robe di cui la gente parla ma che in realtà non esiste
<VLanX> tipo la figa?
<VLanX> non c'era bisogno di kickare eh
<VLanX> era solo una domanda innocente
<pippuccio761> salve ho sostituito il driver della scheda video nvidia(consigliati da nvidia setting) e in fase di installazione mi ha detto che dovevo manualmente abilitare il driver , ora al riavvio posso solo accedere alla modalità di ripristino perchè non funziona la parte grafica , come la abilito  da terminale?
<jester-> pippuccio761: consigliato da nividia-setings?
<pippuccio761> si il pacchetto che consiglia quale driver nvidia installare...
<jester-> pippuccio761: driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> e che nvidia hai
<pippuccio761> si ho una scheda vecchia e ho installato nvidia-legacy-304xx
<jester-> pippuccio761: da driver aggiuntivi?
<pippuccio761> da gestore pacchetti
<jester-> o da softcenter
<pippuccio761> da synaptic
<jester-> pippuccio761: in recoivery abiliti la rete
<jester-> pippuccio761: nome esatto del pacchetto?
<pippuccio761> no entro anche non da recoveri e accedo al terminale con shift+f1
<pippuccio761> nvidia-legacy-304xx-driver
<jester-> pippuccio761: non accedi da tasti
<jester-> leggessi almeno il menu
<pippuccio761> si posso accedere al terminale ma mi manca la grafica...
<jester-> pippuccio761: devi abilitare la rete poi nadare un root
<jester-> in root
<pippuccio761> sono già in terminale e superuser...
<jester-> quindi dpkg --r nvidia*
<jester-> pippuccio761: se non hai abilitato la rete non monta il fs in scrittura e non fai una sega
<pippuccio761> -r o --r?
<jester-> pippuccio761: se non hai abilitato la rete non monta il fs in scrittura e non fai una sega
<jester-> pippuccio761:  al menu di recovery
<pippuccio761> non sono in recovery
<pippuccio761> sono entrato normalmente
<jester-> pippuccio761: allora dai il omando
<pippuccio761> ma mi manca la grafica e sono entrato nel terminale
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ceerto he te lo sei scelto appropriato il nick
<jester-> deficiente
<pippuccio761> mi dice che non posso usare la *
<jester-> è la lettura delle indicazioni
<jester-> sudo dpkg -r nvidia-*
<pippuccio761> mi da una paginata di roba...
<pippuccio761> che non posso copiare perchè questo è un portatile...
<pippuccio761> quello il fisso
<jester-> sudo dpkg -r nomepacchetto
<pippuccio761> rimosso il pacchetto
<jester-> reboot
<pippuccio761> mi dice  che il gruppo nvidia è danneggiato...
<pippuccio761> reboot lo stesso?
<pippuccio761> riavviato...
<pippuccio761> non appare lo splash....
<pippuccio761> rientro nel terminale...
<pippuccio761> ora?
<jester-> !ripristino  pippuccio761
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !ripristino |  pippuccio761
<ubot-it> pippuccio761: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pippuccio761> scusa ma non pensi sia solo un problema di xorg?
<jester-> il problema è che non si capisce che hai fatto
<pippuccio761> ho semplicemente cambiato i driver della scheda con quelli consigliati
<jester-> e qaundo mai gestore pacchetti consiglia
<jester-> se hai messo un driver e poi tolto dovrebbe tornare come prima
<pippuccio761> per reinstallare quelli generici?
<jester-> pippuccio761: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> li hai tolti i nouveau?
<pippuccio761> penso di si con --purge...
<jester-> pippuccio761: rimettili
<pippuccio761> il comando che mi hai dato mi da una sfilza di valori con il nome del pacchetto -304xx
<pippuccio761> con apt-get install nvidia-nouveau ?
<jester-> pippuccio761: devi levare il pacchetto nvidia.304-sticass
<jester-> e rimettere il nuvo
<pippuccio761> e tutte le dipendenze ?
<jester-> si arrangia dpkg
<jester-> non ha mlte dipendenze il nividia
<pippuccio761> allora apt-get remove nvidia-legacy-304xx-driver ?
<jester-> ma siccoe fai asino e poi non la conti giusta fai un bel ripristino e pace
<pippuccio761> perchè dici così?
<pippuccio761> mi ha fatto levare parecchia roba ora parte proprio in modalità testuale
<cyros> buongiorno a tutti
<cyros> per favore  qualcuno potrebbe  aiutarmi
<niger> ciao a tutti ho provato a mettere il lettore di schede sd sulla presa usb ma ubuntu non me lo rileva, strano perchè su winz funzionava, com'è possibile?
<jester-> !qaulcuno | cyros
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | cyros
<ubot-it> cyros: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cyros> chiedo scusa
<jester-> niger: possibilissimo se non è linux digeribile
<niger> cioè?
<jester-> cioè non totto l'harware è linux compatibile
<cyros> non riesco a capire come si istalla sweet home 3d su ubuntu qualcuno lo usa
<jester-> cyros: è un gioco linux?
<niger> ma è un lettore di schede generico non aveva un suo cd quando l'ho comprato
<cyros> no e un programma di grafica per disegnare case interni etc
<jester-> niger:  non compare  nella finestra di sinistra del file manager?
<jester-> cyros: eh ma è roba winz o linux
<niger> intendi la barra dove compare office ecc?
<cyros> non saprei io lo usavo su xp
<jester-> niger: l'equivalente di splora risorse di winz
<jester-> cyros: la roba winz gira su li nux con wine ma non tutto è compatibile
<jester-> oppure ti installi una macchina virtuale di winz con virtualbox
<jester-> cyros: la cartella nella barra a sinistra
<jester-> quella arrangio
<jester-> home
<niger> sinceramente non vedo nulla da nessuna parte, in una vecchia versione di ubuntu mi ricordo che doveva comparire una icona disco sulla scrivania se non erro
<jester-> niger: hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<cyros> leggendo un po in giro qualcuno lo ha istallato ma non  ha spiegato come
<niger> si
<jester-> cosa vedi
<jester-> la prima in alto
<niger> le solite cose, la prima in alto è home poi sotto cartella home, poi firefox, 3 icone office, il softw center, xchat, ubuntu one e il selettore dello spazio lavoro
<jester-> niger: cartella home
<niger> ok sono andato su fyle sistem ma non c'è nulla
<jester-> niger: li sotto file system
<niger> c'è il cestino
<jester-> togli e rimetti la sd
<jester-> niger: è attaccata direttamente alla usb ?
<niger> ok ho fatto ma è tutto come prima, si l'ho collegata all'usb frontale del case
<jester-> attacca una usb normale
<niger> c'è la lucina accesa quindi vuol dire che corrente le arriva
<niger> ok provo dietro
<niger> niente
<jester-> attaca una key usb normale a vedere se la onta
<jester-> monta
<niger> attaccato nell'usb frontale monta tranquillamente
<jester-> non gli piace l'accrocchio
<niger> strano forse mancheranno dei pacchetti, possibile?
<Guest44142> jester sono raff ho riprovato a reinstallare mi da lerrore  :: Linstallaziones del pacchetto grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader grub il sistem non si avvierà
<jester-> !uefi | Guest44142 segui ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> Guest44142 segui ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest44142> già fatto la guida uefi che mi hai mandato, ma quest errore me lo da mentre install il sistem a metà instalsione
<Guest44142> s
<Guest44142> s
<Guest44142> jester o ubotit mi date una mano mentre reinstallo adesso? vi prego!!
<Guest44142> s
<Guest44142> scusatemi se sono stressante da 3 ore ma non so come fare
<Guest44142> aiutatemi su
<Guest44142> s
<enzotib> tutti a pranzo
<jester-> Guest44142: non puo darlo a metà instalalzione visto che lo installa per ultimo
<jester-> devi usare il cd di  linux secure remix
<jester-> e seguire le istruzioni della guida
<niger> ma sta installando linux?
<jester-> e leggerla la guida
<Guest44142> jester linstallazione fallisce a meta quando installa il pacchetto grub 2. sto installando xubuntu
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> Guest44142: non fallisce per grub
<jester-> installa cimunque
<CaptainSalem> Salve a tutti! scusate se disturbo la quiete di questa chat ma avrei un problema grosso con saucy ed avrei bisogno di risolverlo quanto prima, l'ho installato nuovamente dopo aver formattato l'hard disk e non capisco per quale motivo, ora è spuntato fuori il problema del wifi, a differenza di prima che andava tutto alla perfezione con stessa versione distro e stesso pc, ho una  BCM43142 su lenovo B590
<niger> e dove lo stai installando, nel senso su che pc? fisso o portatile?
<Guest44142> jester installo e ti dico tutti i passaggi se hai tempo va bene?
<Guest44142> se vuoi anke in pvt
<Guest44142> s
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> CaptainSalem: serve il firmware alla broadcom
<jester-> CaptainSalem: ma devi essere connesso a internet
<jester-> Guest44142: niente pvt
<Guest44142> ok
<Guest44142> ma se reinstallo adesso mi segui con i passaggi?
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> CaptainSalem: devi installare firmware-b43-installer
<Guest44142> jester ma se reinstallo adesso mi segui con i passaggi?
<Guest44142> s
<niger> jester una curiosità, perchè in generale non accettate pvt? c'è il rischio di prendere virus a rispondere a mess privati?
<jester-> niger: perché se si segue un pvt non si segue il canale
<jester-> e se si fa in canale altri posso intervenire
<Guest44142> jester ricomincio sono alla live session user clicco su install xubuntu e ti dico i passaggi
<Guest44142> ok
<niger> ah ok allora non mi preoccupo più a rispondere in pvt :)
<CaptainSalem> okay, serve solo b43, non la sigla completa della scheda in questione?
<jester-> CaptainSalem: vado a menmoria che sono su altro sistema. ilpacchetto è firmware-b43-installer
<niger> guest mi spieghi dove lo stai installando? perchè io per esempio quando avevo provato a installarlo su netbook avevo avuto parecchi problemi
<Guest44142> su un pc fisso in dual botto con win
<Guest44142> s
<CaptainSalem> okay provo, grazie :)
<jester-> niger: non è proibito il pvt comunque, io non li accetto
<niger> ok pensavo che ci fossero dei rischi a rispondere in pvt
<Guest44142> jester sono a 2 passaggio tutto ok ma non sono connesso ho spuntato installare software di terze parti e continuo
<Guest44142> s
<niger> l'hard disk che utilizzi è nuovo o vecchio?
<jester-> Guest44142: se non sei connesso come installa
<Guest44142> mio pc non ha la scheda di rete wireless
<Guest44142> s
<Guest44142> seleziono altro x partizionare
<Guest44142> ok
<jester-> Guest44142:  se on sei connesso come scarica i pacchetti aggiornamenti e terze parti
<jester-> sta li a postolare in attesa della connessione
<niger> dovrebbe installarlo senza aggiornarlo
<jester-> torna indietro e disabilita aggiornamenti e terze parti
<Guest44142> ok
<Guest44142> fatto adesso vado su altro x le partizioni su questo seguimi che è la mia spina nel fianco
<jester-> le partizioni ci sono già?
<niger> io invece mi chiedevo per risolvere con questo benedetto lettore di schede, c'è su ubuntu un equivalente di "rileva hardware" di winz???
<jester-> niger: se non è compatabile non c'è nulla da risolvere
<jester-> a meno che trovi un workaround cercando con google
<Guest44142> spiego sul mio pc uso un adattatore x collegarmi alla rete wireless e si installa solo con win mannaggia
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> strinza marca modello sd ubuntu
<Guest44142> strinza?
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> Guest44142:  le partizioni ci sono già?
<niger> questo che uso è un lettore di schede cinese comprato da tian tian mai....penso che più strinzo di questo non ce ne siano visto che costa 3€ :)
<jester-> niger: se fosse compatibile attaccandolo lo vedrebbe
<Guest44142> si ma si sono casinate e le rifaccio in un attimo xke xubunt si era installat a metà
<jester-> sicuro che la sd che inserisci sia ok?
<Guest44142> yess
<jester-> Guest44142: va  bè ciao
<Guest44142> è usb un belkin
<Guest44142> s
<niger> no diciamo che è una sd che vorrei sbrikkare se possibile
<jester-> vai pure a vanti a trollare
<jester-> niger: direi di provare una sd normale
<Guest44142> senti non sto trollando! sto cercando un modo di mettere linus su computer!!!!!
<jester-> o non si capisce se è la sd ciucca o il lettore
<niger> quasi sicuramente è la sd comunque per precauzione provo
<Guest44142> spiegami che significa srizzare marca e modello su ubuntu?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> se il dutur ti chiesde se ti fa male la testa e tu risondi che ti stai  tocando le bale
<niger> ahahahah
<Guest44142> strinzare o come hai scritto!
<jester-> niger: facile che sia la sd non rilevata e non il lettore
<Guest44142> niger con sd intendii l'adattatore? scusami ma sono straconfuso
<Guest44142> x
<Guest44142> x
<Guest44142> xd
<jester-> niger: sudo fdisk -l  la vede?
<niger> asp che sto cercando una sd sana
<jester-> Guest44142: cosa centra la tua pseudo installazione con la sd di niger
<niger> jester ci sentiamo più tardi che vado a pranzo
<niger> a dopo ciaooo
<Guest44142> ciau niger buon pranzo
<jester-> pure io
<Guest44142> ciau
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest44142> jester i miei complimenti sei davvero educatissimo!!!!!
<Guest44142> Ciau
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, sono 3 ore che ti si dice cosa fare, ti si postano guide e tu invece fai per conto tuo ad un certo punto le persone si stancano
<jester-> ExPBoy: mancano gli altri 2 ma arriveranno
<ExPBoy> e si
<Guest44142> OK ma ci vuole tanto a spiegare in termini meno tecnici? se si parla di winzozz come lo chiamate voi non credo che tutti voi siate tecnici! io con linux sono 7 mesi che lo uso e sono poco pratico ECCO!
<Guest44142> ps le guide le ho lette e ringrazio jester anzi
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, non si usano termini tecnici
<Guest44142> s
<CaptainSalem_> Jester, scusami, se puoi rispondermi, ho installato quel pacchetto, con grande stupore eh, ma non è cambiato nulla
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, cortesemente mi spieghi queste 's' che ripeti continuamente?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: ma sei connesso a internet o no
<jester-> se no non hai  instalalto un menga
<CaptainSalem_> via cavo si
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: riavvia
<CaptainSalem_> appena fatto
<Guest44142> ripeto le s xke ho la tastiera del portatile mezza scassata e mi sfuggono spesso
<Guest44142> xd
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, ok
<Guest44142> ExPboy sai mica come faccio a rilevare l'adattatore wireless dalla session live di xubuntu
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> peccato un protatile nuovo con tanto di uefi gia scassato
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, apri un terminale e digita lshw
<Guest44142> OK
<CaptainSalem_> appena riavviato ma sembra non essere cambiato nulla, io gli ho dato solo sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: se cosa è successo
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: ha scaricato e installato ?
<CaptainSalem_> eeecco, probabile che abbia solo scaricato, ma mi sembra strano, visto che ci ho messo install
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: non è che sei socio di Guest44142
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firmware-b43-installer
<CaptainSalem_> è che ora non ricordo alla perfezione il riscontro che mi ha dato visto che ho riavviato subito
<CaptainSalem_> ahahahah non lo so, non so di cosa parlavate sinceramente
<Guest44142> expboy mi da un sacco di risultati quali devo cercare che riguardan ladattatore
<ExPBoy> Guest44142, eh
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: controlliamo megli la scheda: lspci | grep -i network
<CaptainSalem_> si, ora ti posto, appena finisce di rifare la procedura, gli ho dato il comando che mi hai postato tu
<CaptainSalem_> cavoli com'è lo "whisp" mi sembra di scrivere al vento! fortuna jester che intercetta i miei messaggi ahahah
<Guest44142> expboy come ultim risultato mi da warninng  output may be incomplete or inaccurate you should run this program as super user
<Guest44142> s
<CaptainSalem_> @jester : ~$ lspci | grep -i network 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<cristian_c> Guest44142, qual è il problema?
<Guest44142> ciau cristian praticamente non riesco a installare in dualboot xubuntu e mano lubuntu che mi piace di piu
<Guest44142> s
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sicuro BCM43142?
<cristian_c> Guest44142, mano?
<CaptainSalem_> @jester :beh si, a meno che il terminale non mi prende in giro
<Guest44142> sai te ne sarei grato, gli altri utenti sono 3 ore che li assillo ma non sono riuscito xke sono poco pratico
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: eheheh
<cristian_c> Guest44142, hai seguito la guida wiki di ubuntu?
<Guest44142> yess
<Guest44142> se metto lubutnu su tutto l hd poi dopo posso install win in dualboot cristian?
<Guest44142> s
<cristian_c> Guest44142, sì, se hai spazio sufficiente
<Guest44142> OK
<CaptainSalem_> jester: esiste qualche soluzione?
<cristian_c> Guest44142, nello specifico, dove ti blocchi?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: HAI un tipo bastardo
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27868405/wireless-bcm43142-dkms-6.20.55.19_quantal_amd64.deb
<niger> eccomi
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: si, purtroppo ci sono arrivato
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: 64 bit ?
<niger> prova effettuata, il lettore di schede da 3 euro funziona, la causa del non funzionamento è la sd bricckata
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: Si
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo dpkg -i wireless-bcm43142-dkms-6.20.55.19_quantal_amd64.deb
<jester-> sudo modprobe wl
<jester-> una volta stave nei backporto ma li hanno soppressi
<CaptainSalem_> jester- :aspetta aspetta, i comandi questi vanno dati nella sequenza che hai scritto te?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: controlla con sudo rfkill -l se è bloccata
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: si in sequenza
<CaptainSalem_> jester-:  no perchè ecco, siamo in un ambito abbastanza oscuro per me, sono comandi che non conosco, allora eseguo prima la procedura iniziale e poi controllo se è bloccat
<CaptainSalem_> bloccata*
<niger> a sti punti se la sd è brickata non si può sbricckare in qualche maniera con qualche programmino?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: mi da questo errore! "ERROR (dkms apport): unable to determine source package for wireless-bcm43142-oneiric-dkms Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-14-generic (x86_64) Consult /var/lib/dkms/wireless-bcm43142-oneiric-dkms/6.20.55.19~bdcom0602.0400.1000.0400/build/make.log for more information."
<jester-> niger: non so
<niger> uno tipo powermagic per provare a risettare le partizioni
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo dpkg ---purge wireless-bcm43142-dkms-6.20.55.19_quantal_amd64.deb
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: che versone ubontu stai usando
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: mi sono fermato all'errore prima di dare "sudo modprobe wl"
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: sono su saucy
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: dpkg -l | grep wireless
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: ma il bello è che fino a ieri che l'ho reinstallato mi funzionava tutto correttamente
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: dpkg -l | grep wireless
<cristian_c> niger, ma la sd è vista nel file manager?
<CaptainSalem_> "ii  crda                                      1.1.2-1ubuntu2                                   amd64        wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent ii  iw                                        3.4-1                                            amd64        tool for configuring Linux wireless devices ii  rfkill                                    0.4-2ubuntu1                                     amd64        tool for enabling a
<niger> no non riesce proprio a montarla
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: usa pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niger> è diventata come si suol dire in gergo androidiano un brick....e mi chiedevo se si potesse in qualche modo farla rifunzionare perchè è 8giga e mi sarebbe davvero utile
<jester->  niger formattala
<CaptainSalem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540431/
<jester-> da gparted se visibile se non visibile facile che sia ciucca
<niger> non si può, per risolvere il problema si dovrebbe in qualche maniera reinserire le partizioni....ora non me ne intendo molto però tipo quelle che si mettono per linux: ext3 ecc
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo dpkg --purge wireless-bcm43142-oneiric-dkms
<cristian_c> niger, prova a postare su pastebin un dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> oppure con un fsck
<niger> quindi da terminale digito solo dmesg | tail senza sudo?
<jester-> <cristian_c> niger, prova a postare su pastebin un dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> certo ,senza sudo, non necessita di permessi
<CaptainSalem_> Jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540438/
<niger> ! pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<CaptainSalem_> jester-: Dato, non mi da alcuna risposta
<jester-> dancast78_: quindi sudo rfkill list e metti nel paste
<niger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540442/ questo è dmesg | tail, l'altro comando fsck e basta
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: mmm, mi è partito il bluetooth adesso :/
<cristian_c> niger, ne vede due
<jester-> è ciucca
<niger> strano ne ho collegata solo una
<cristian_c> lol
<niger> è da sbrikkare....ma non ho competenze in materia
<jester-> dancast78_: quindi sudo rfkill list e metti nel paste
<cristian_c> niger, fai una serie di cose
<cristian_c> niger, 1) digita: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> CaptainSalem_:   quindi sudo rfkill list e metti nel paste
<cristian_c> niger, 2) digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> niger, 3) posta schermate di gparted
<cristian_c> !paste | niger, per i primi due comandi
<ubot-it> niger, per i primi due comandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image | niger, per le schermate
<ubot-it> niger, per le schermate: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540455/
<niger> si ok fatto nel passaggio 3 scrivo solo gparted
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo jockey-gtk
<cristian_c> niger, non da terminale
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: vede un driver broadcom?
<niger> devo praticamente pastebinarti i due comandi giusto?
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: mi da: command not found
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: che grafica usi
<niger> eccoli qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540459/
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: driver broadcom? per il bluetooth dici?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: usi unity xfce kde altro
<cristian_c> niger, posta le schermate
<niger> il terzo passaggio non mi riesce
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> niger, 'non mi riesce' vuol dire tutto e niente
<niger> non capisco quali schermate devo postarti
<cristian_c> niger, hai aperto gparted?
<niger> ti chiedo scusa ma non so cosa sia
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: ecco perfetto stavo per chiedertelo che non ricordo
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: mi risponde con "ubuntu", unity credo
<cristian_c> !gparted | niger
<ubot-it> niger: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> cosa risponde
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: "ubuntu", fine niente più
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo jockey-gtk
<CaptainSalem_> @jester-: "command not found"
<jester-> hai fatto qualche caisno
<jester-> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<niger> mi sa che gparted non ce l'ho installato e devo installarlo
<CaptainSalem_> installato
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: sudo jockey-gtk
<CaptainSalem_> okay
<CaptainSalem_> niente, continua a dirmi command not found
<jester-> scrivi bene
<cristian_c> niger, balle
<cristian_c> niger, usi una derivata di ubuntu o unity?
<niger> sto leggendo la guida dice che occorre utilizzare il pacchetto gparted
<CaptainSalem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540500/ sbaglio?
<cristian_c> niger, rispondi alla domanda
<niger> utilizzo la versione 12.04 lts di ubuntu
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: non era installato quando è installato di serie
<cristian_c> niger, quindi con unity, giusto?
<jester-> non risponde al comando
<niger> non lo so come faccio a vederlo?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: majorana?
<CaptainSalem_> @jester--. cos'è?
<jester-> in tarocco di ubuntu come mint
<cristian_c> niger, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> non è possibile che non ci fosse jockey
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: vai nel menu sistema vedi se c'è driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: aspetto sempre il risultato di: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<niger> dice "ubuntu"
<cristian_c> niger, quindi usi unity
<cristian_c> niger, vai nella dash e cerca gparted
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: mi sa che è venuta un'installazione farlocca
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: si, ad echo $DESKTOP_SESSION, mi risponde ubuntu
<niger> nessun risultato corrispondente alla ricerca
<cristian_c> niger, apri un terminale
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: vai nel menu sistema vedi se c'è driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: oppure scrivi driver nella rierca dash
<niger> ok
<jester-> ricerca
<cristian_c> niger, digita: sudo gparted
<niger> sudo: gparted: comando non trovato
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: com'è il comando preciso per la ricerca dash, che dal menù non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> niger, hai una distro tarocca
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> niger, sudo apt-get install gparted
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: scrivi driver
<niger> ho scaricato la versione ufficiale di ubuntu l'ho messa su dvd e l'ho installata....tra l'altro leggendo a posteriori la guida non avevo impostato bene le partizioni ma credo abbia risolto da solo
<jester-> cristian_c: dovrebbe trovare driver aggiuntivi
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: nel terminale non mi da alcun risultato e nella ricerca mi trova solo software & updates
<niger> ok credo abbia installato tutto
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: la dash non è il teminale, clicca il logo in cima alla barra
<cristian_c> niger, cerca gparted nella dash
<jester-> e il cazzone che ha pensato unity
<CaptainSalem_> esatto, lì come ho scritto, mi trova solo software e updates
<niger> ok ora c'è e l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> niger, posta le schermate
<niger> aspetta che faccio uno screenshot e te lo posto
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: controlla md5sum della iso. se giusto rifai cd o usb e renstalli
<jester-> mancano dei pezzi e non trova quelli installati
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: se hai dati da preservare fai il ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<niger> ecco qua: http://imagebin.org/281169
<CaptainSalem_> cos'è md5sum?? come vedo se è giusto?
<cristian_c> niger, clic in altro a destra sulla finestra
<CaptainSalem_> no ma comunque credo ci debba essere stato qualche casino con l'installazione,  perchè fino a ieri mi funzionava tutto
<jester-> !md5su | CaptainSalem_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5su'
<jester-> !md5sum | CaptainSalem_
<ubot-it> CaptainSalem_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: se la iso è stata scaricata con errori l'installazine è venuta zoppa
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: aaaaah ho capito, tutto chiaro, mi suggerisci un modo per evitare errori del genere adesso che andrò a reinstallare tutto?
<niger> dove c'è dev/sda?
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: direi di si, poi vedi in driver aggiuntivi per la broadcom
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: se alla iso non quaglia la stringa vuol dire che a errori e va riscaricata
<cristian_c> niger, yess
<niger> mi da solo l'hard disk...la sd non me la seleziona
<niger> la seleziono dall'elenco ma non in alto a destra dove compare solo l'hard disk
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: ah quindi prima controllo questa che ho adesso e poi eventualmente riscarico, ma io poi ho scaricato ovviamente dal sito ufficiale, cioè non pensavo potessi ritrovarmi un farlocco in mano
<niger> no un momento...credo che nell'elenco seleziono solo partizioni dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> niger, se fai clic sula box, cosa appare?
<cristian_c> niger, posta una schermata dell'elenco della box
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: calcola md5sum non mi da alcun risultato
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: O__O
<niger> l'ho postato poco fa
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<CaptainSalem_> aaaah grazie
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: grazie mille davvero
<cristian_c> niger, non si vede mentre fai clic sulla box in alto a destra -,-
<jester-> c'è anche il file MD%SUM con dentro i codici
<niger> asp
<jester-> MD5SUMS
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: si, a quello dovrebbe coincidere, ma dal terminale adesso non mi dice proprio nulla, rimane in attesa e non mi da risultati
<niger> allora se clicco in alto a destra non mi fa fare lo screenshot
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: beh dai provo a reinstallare proprio tutto, con l'iso che mi hai linkato tu
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: devi dare il comando col termnale nella cartella dove sta la iso
<cristian_c> niger, utilizza l'autoscatto
<jester-> ricarica e controlla il sum proma di scriverla
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: aaaaaaah, okay provo
<niger> mi diventa arancione /dev/sda/ ma non screenshotta
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> madu
<jester-> niger: 'è solo sda?
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: sinceramente non la trovo
<niger> si dice /dev/sda/ 298.09 gb
<niger> l'hard disk è 320 giga quindi direi che è tutto lo spazio
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: ma intendi adesso, prima di reinstallare??
<cristian_c> niger, non sto parlando dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> niger, fai come ti ho suggerito
<Loading> ciao
<jester-> CaptainSalem_: scarichi e controlli il sum per verificare se è ok, qundi fai la penna o cd e installi
<jester-> se non è ok inutile usarla
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: aaah okay, quindi la iso che scarico, la confronto alle impronte su questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<Loading> Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu dopo averla provata volevo installarla in doppia partizione con windows 8.1
<niger> capiamoci nell'elenco ho tre cose: 1) dev/sda1 da circa 290 gb 2)dev/sda 2 da 7.88 gb 3) dev/sda5 da 7.88 gb; in alto a destra ho la scritta dev/sda e sotto di essa un rettangolino verticale con contorno bianco rosso
<Loading> volevo sapere se con il nuovo avvio di windows 8.1 posso avere problemi?
<cristian_c> niger, quindi non hai fatto clic sulla box in alto a destra?
<Loading> il mio pc è un asus con il recovery nel hard disk quindi prima di metterci mani volevo essere sicuro di non fare cazzate
<niger> non capisco che è questa box, il rettangolino?
<cristian_c> niger, dove appare sda
<cristian_c> è ben visibvile
<cristian_c> *visibile
<niger> si ho cliccato e mi rimane dev/sda 290 gb arancione
<CaptainSalem_> @jester: perfetto, dai provo così allora, ti ringrazio tantissimo jester, buona domenica!
<cristian_c> niger, non appare un menù?
<niger> no perchè praticamente prima mi da questa scritta con le due freccettine piccoline e quando clicco rimane solo dev/sda arancione
<cristian_c> !uefi | Loading
<ubot-it> Loading: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> niger, capisco
<cristian_c> niger, come hai formattato la schedina?
<niger> non l'ho mai formattata
<cristian_c> niger, se la scheda non fosse formattata, non funzionerebbe su nessun so
<cristian_c> niger, e non si potrebbe mai usare
<niger> infatti su winz non andava, sul cell neanche e ora anche qui
<cristian_c> niger, quindi, non ha mai funzionato?
<niger> da quando ce l'ho no
<niger> mi era stata regalata insieme al cell e dicevano che prima andava
<cristian_c> niger, installa gnome-disk-utility
<niger> ok
<cristian_c> niger, se non è formattata, ovvio che non funzioni
<niger> sempre con sudo apt-get install giusto
<cristian_c> niger, sì, è uno dei vari modi
<niger> ho fatto ma dice che c'è già
<Loading> sono sempre preoccupato se installare o no ubuntu
<cristian_c> niger, allora lancialo dalla dash
<cristian_c> Loading, hai letto?
<Loading> si ho letto
<cristian_c> Loading, che dubbi hai?
<Loading> avvio da live cd
<cristian_c> ?
<Loading> da li faccio partire l'installazione
<Loading> poi devo selezzionare altro
<cristian_c> Loading, poi devi partizionare
<cristian_c> Loading, ok, allora posta schermata di gparted
<Loading> li devo controllare che ci sia una partizione EFI
<niger> qui nella dash se scrivo in inglese non mi da nulla ho trovato in italiano "analizzatore di utilizzo del disco"
<Loading> forse è meglio che avvio la live dvd di ubuntu
<cristian_c> niger, digita in un terminale: gnome-disk-utility
<cristian_c> Loading, eh
<Loading> cosi prima di mettere mani nella partizione dell hard disk mi consigliate
<Loading> :)
<niger> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Loading, beh, sì
<niger> mah
<Loading> spengo winzoz
<cristian_c> niger, sudo palimpsest
<niger> ok
<cristian_c> niger, personalmente, a me non piace unity
<niger> neanche a me preferivo la vecchia versione 9.04
<niger> molto più semplice da usare
<cristian_c> niger, allora prova un'altra derivata ufficiale *buntu
<cristian_c> ce ne sono alcune
<niger> se puoi consigliarmene una mi saresti di aiuto perchè essendo nabbo per me una vale l'altra....ho un sistema a 64bit
<cristian_c> tipo, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> niger, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<loading> rieccomi con ubuntu live
<loading> allora avvio l-installazione
<cristian_c> loading, fermati al partizionamento, serve vedere gparted
<niger> fra queste quale scegliere.....?
<loading> certo
<cristian_c> niger, le provi e poi decidi
<cristian_c> niger, ma hai digitato il comando?
<niger> ok si si è aperto il gestore dischi
<cristian_c> molto bene
<cristian_c> niger, schermata
<niger> ok ne ho screenshottate diverse asp che le metto nel sito
<loading> cmq ragazzi grazie per l-assistenza che fornite
<loading> adesso mi chiede di smontare le partizioni in  uso ...confermo_
<cristian_c> loading, se hai dubbi, posta schermata
<niger> http://imagebin.org/281172 ; http://imagebin.org/281173 ; http://imagebin.org/281174 ; http://imagebin.org/281175 ; http://imagebin.org/281176
<loading> come si fa?
<niger> fatte
<cristian_c> loading, se sei in modalità installazione, non saprei perché non ho provato, ma in live ci sono due modi
<cristian_c> niger, la scheda sd è dentro?
<niger> si
<cristian_c> niger, a me capitava una cosa, e prima di capirne il motivo ci ho messo un po'
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/3ttvh7unr/3e09b5e7/
<cristian_c> niger, comunque, è vuota giusto?
<cristian_c> la 8 giga
<niger> può darsi non lo so
<cristian_c> come fa ad essere piena se è intonsa
<cristian_c> niger, non è mai stata usata a quanto dici
<niger> non da me ma prima da altri si
<cristian_c> loading, l'immagine è troppo picola
<cristian_c> *piccola
<cristian_c> niger, allora è stata formattata
<cristian_c> -,-
<loading> ok rimando ...scusate
<niger> può darsi ma non capisco in che formato....fat32 nn è, ntfs non è e altri non ne conosco :)
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/hyr5308p7/
<cristian_c> niger, infatti dovrebbe essere uno dei due che hai citato
<cristian_c> loading, sdg cos'è?
<niger> si può riformattare in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> niger, perché ci sono vari fsck, a seconda del tipo di partizione usata
<cristian_c> niger, sì
<cristian_c> niger, ti interessa il contenuto della sd?
<niger> per niente
<cristian_c> ok
<loading> forse era il disco esterno
<cristian_c> niger, c'è un interruttore sulla sd?
<cristian_c> loading, ok
<loading> l ho scollegato
<cristian_c> bene
<niger> ti riferisci a quello che protegge i dati?
<cristian_c> credo di sì
<niger> si è presente nell'adattatore
<ROXA> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> niger, adattatore?
<ROXA> ho bisogno di una mano su come istallare una chiavetta sul pc
<niger> si è una micro SD
<cristian_c> niger, quindi stai usando la microsd con adattatore?
<cristian_c> che adattatore è?
<niger> samsung
<cristian_c> niger, qualche info in più :D
<cristian_c> ROXA, spiegati
<niger> la leva è spostata verso il basso, niente c'è scritto solo samsung micro sd adapter
<ROXA> vorrei installare una chiavetta sul pc
<ROXA> ma nn so come si fa
<cristian_c> niger, quindi è una sd che funge da adattatore per microsd?
<niger> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> niger, prova a spostarla
<niger> ok
<cristian_c> niger, inoltre , prova l'adattatore con altre schede o la microsd senza quell'adattatore
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/b1kjpa2fx/ eccomi nella parte di partizionamento
<cristian_c> ROXA, spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare , che non si capisce
<ROXA> ho un onda mt8205
<ROXA> come si installa??
<niger> ok l'ho tolto almeno non scassa le balle
<ROXA> non va in automatico
<niger> è sempre tutto come prima
<cristian_c> loading, quante partizioni ci sono? ella schermata non si vedono tutte
<cristian_c> *Nella
<cristian_c> ROXA, ora ho capito
<cristian_c> ROXA, quindi per la connessione a banda larga, giusto?
<ROXA> boh nn so come si chiami
<cristian_c> niger, cioè, hai spostato l'interruttore?
<cristian_c> ROXA, devi connetterti a internet senza adsl?
<niger> ho tolto l'adattatore e ho messo la microsd nell'apposita sede del lettore di schede
<ROXA> yes
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/4p5extezh/d52e9446/
<cristian_c> niger, ok
<niger> usavo l'adattatore solo per comodità ma se scassa lo levo e bona
<cristian_c> niger, è per capire
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/lzqrackpf/
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/l62o1dn7t/
<cristian_c> loading, hai tantissime partizioni
<niger> certo
<loading> http://postimg.org/image/l62o1dn7t/
<loading> hai capito perch[ vi ho chiesto aiuto
<cristian_c> niger, digita: sudo fdisk -l && dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> loading, per chiarire: devi prima capire a cosa si riferiscono le partizioni sull'hard disk principale
<cristian_c> ROXA, ok
<cristian_c> ROXA, prova a creare la connessione dal network manager
<niger> ok te lo pasto
<cristian_c> niger, ovviamente, con la microsd nel lettore, quindi senza l'adattatore di prima
<niger> si tieni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540816/
<cristian_c> niger, ho sbagliato il secondo comando, quello giusto è: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> niger, hai collegato anche un hub usb al pc?
<niger> usb ho sia tastiera che mouse
<cristian_c> e questo l'ho visto
<niger> quindi il comando è così: sudo fdisk -l && dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t ?
<cristian_c> niger, va beh, ora serve solo il secondo
<niger> quindi cosa devo scrivere?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> niger, ho sbagliato il secondo comando, quello giusto è: dmesg | tail
<niger> ok te lo pasto
<niger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540838/
<cristian_c> niger, ora che ho visto meglio, l'avevo digitato correttamente, è meglio che usi il copia e incolla in questi casi
<niger> ok
<niger> però da xchat non me lo fa usare copia e incolla nemmeno con ctrl v
<niger> cioè da terminale a xchat si ma da xchat a terminale no
<cristian_c> niger, identico output rispetto all'adattatore
<cristian_c> niger, in realtà con xchat basta selezionare e fare clic destro (penso)
<niger> ho provato prima ma sul terminale non mi copiava nulla e ho dovuto scriverlo
<cristian_c> niger, a questo punto , visto che sei senza adattatore, puoi provare a creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> niger, ma ho domandato prima, hai collegato un hub al pc?
<niger> che è hub?
<cristian_c> niger, espande le porte usb
<niger> ah si il lettore di schede è usb
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> quindi è sempre lo stesso coso?
<niger> si non ho un lettore interno
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> niger, e il lettore di schede è collegato direttamente alla porta usb del pc?
<niger> certo
<cristian_c> niger, stai facendo delle prove con il lettore per vedere se il problema è quello?
<cristian_c> invece che la sd
<niger> si ho già fatto e il lettore funziona
<niger> il problema è la sd
<cristian_c> niger, posso vedere il dmesg | tail con un'altra scheda microsd?
<niger> ok
<loading> ok ragazzi ho riavviato il pc
<loading> vi posto la mia partizione del mio disco
<cristian_c> loading, hai fatto i dovuti controlli?
<niger> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540883/
<cristian_c> niger, ho visto hce testdisk ha vari usi, tra cui anche riparare le tabelle delle partizioni
<cristian_c> niger, ti consiglio di usarlo
<niger> ok ora lo provo
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<niger> ok installato
<niger> l'ho avviato da terminale e mi da 3 opzioni:  create, append e no log
<cristian_c> niger, leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> niger, e anche la doc ufficiale sul sito di testdisk
<niger> ok mi documento e provo grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> di niente
<akis24> ciao
<loading> http://i.imgur.com/CzS2WL6.jpg
<loading> http://i.imgur.com/CLU9NlW.jpg
<niger> il manuale è molto ma molto vago......va bè ci rinuncio fonderò questa sd che faccio prima
<loading> vedo che li c 'e l efi
<loading> quindi posso prosseguire
<loading> con la creazione di una partizione per ubuntu
<loading> giusto
<loading> quale device scelgo per l-installazione del boot  loader?
<akis24> loading: di solito è /sda se hai unico disco
<loading> si ho un unico disco con windows 8.1 per;
<akis24> loading: prima leggi la procedura di installazione per dual boot con winz 8
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<loading> l`ho letta
<loading> e che non voglio sbagliare
<loading> quindi efi c`e
<loading> non serve che lo creo
<akis24> loading: bene quindi attenzione se no  avrai problemi
<akis24> loading:  efi c'è certo e si vede dallo screen postato
<loading> procedo su dev/sda
<loading> giusto
<akis24> loading: per il bootloader si
<loading> ho paura >D
<akis24> loading: se non ti senti sicuro rimanda prima leggi bene con calma e poi la farai
<loading> e che non ho nessuna copia di sicurezza di windows 8.1
<loading> se sbaglio mettere mani sul mio hard disk ciaooo
<loading> mmm forse sarebbe meglio se mi compro un disco solido
<loading> e ci installo ubuntu
<loading> e gg
<loading> ciao cioa
<puffinho> Ciao a tutti
<roht> salve
<puffinho> Buondì...e buona domenica !
<roht> altrettanto
<puffinho> ;)
<puffinho> ..volevo chiedere una cosa...in merito alla batteria
<roht> !domanda | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<puffinho> bella!!..scusate--+ la mia prima volta XD
<roht> non c'è problema
<puffinho> ok! allora: Come mai , sul mio nuovo Asusk550cc , la batteria dura circa 5 h ..su Win8 ....mentre con ubuntuStudio..non supera neanche le 2h !?????
<puffinho> inoltre le info sulla batt...sn sempre confuse(nel senso che nn si aggiorna subito ...e mi da valori strani..ma cm Bassi) !?
<puffinho> --cmq bassi--
<puffinho> ......?    ..nn si può sapere !???....nn dipende da una cosa di ub ...che magari riuscite a risolvermi ?!?!?
<luis96_> salve ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<niger> niente da fare non mi riesce di sbrikkare questa maledetta sd
<niger> ho provato anche con sd formatter di panasonic tramite winz ma nulla di nulla
<luis96_> niger hai controllato se l'sd è in stato di look
<niger> si ho già fatto mille prove e niente da fare....è una sd che da quando ce l'ho non ha mai funzionato e che stavo provando a formattare ma non si monta neanche
<luis96_> a mi spiace
<luis96_> io ho un problema differente invece
<niger> quale?
<luis96_> ho una scheda video gma4500mhd e quando avvio ubuntu non si vede niente se non collego un monitor esterno
<Puffo10> Buona Sunday a tutti!
<Puffo10> qualcuno sà dirmi come mai ...la batteria di un Asus..nuovo.. con Win8 dure circa 5h....mentre con UbuntuStudio...scarse 2 h !?????????
<niger> aspetta la scheda ha 2 attacchi per il monitor?
<luis96_> si vga e hdmi
<niger> ciao puffo non saprei
<niger> e tu l'hai collegata nell'hdmi giusto?
<luis96_> si
<niger> nel vga ti fa la stessa cosa?
<captain-salem> @jester-: Ehm, jester, di nuovo io, si, ho controllato la iso dal link che mi avevi passato, perfetta, l'impronta coincideva, reinstallo da live cd e niente, il wifi continua ad essere inesistente...
<luis96_> niger si me lo fa vedere almeno credo non ho ancora provato, però a me e un portatile e non un si
<luis96_> un fisso scusa
<niger> aaaa ho capito tu hai installato ubuntu su portatile solo che ti si vede solo se colleghi il monitor alla presa esterna
<Puffo10> ... :( ..ok , grazie niger !!
<niger> che asus hai puffo?
<Puffo10> K550cc
<niger> ma è un netbook?
<Puffo10> nn ha manco un mese.... la batteria è , praticamente la cosa Primaria di sto pc
<Puffo10> ...no no ... Notebook
<Puffo10> 15,6'
<niger> praticamente ubuntu ti funziona bene e ti da solo problemi di durata di batteria
<luis96_> si niger è così
<niger> hai provato luis la combinazione per cambiare vista, nel portatile dovrebbe esserci il tasto Fn e lo schermino in uno dei numeri
<captain-salem> mmm, credo jester non ci sia....qualcuno che può aiutarmi? insormontabile problema wifi, broadcom BCM43142
<Puffo10> Si...,dopo aver Mezzo risolto il problema della conness..( Devo fargli uno stanby..appena l'accendo..poi riparte e le connessioni funzionano)
<luis96_> non ancora, tu dici la combinazione che ti permette di cambiare modalità al monitor?
<niger> si la combinazione ti permette di vedere solo a monitor su monitor e monitor esterno e solo su monitor esterno
<niger> in pratica puffo voglio capire una cosa, se tu metti ubuntu ti dura 2h se ora lo levi e reinstalli win8 ti dura 5h o ti dura sempre 2h?
<luis96_> si ma a me anche senza collegarlo non funziona e se lo collego al monitor esterno me lo da come se fosse il principale
<captain-salem> C'è qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano pls?
<Puffo10> .. no no ... Io ho , sul pc... sia Win8 che UbStudio..... Con uno la batt dura tot....con l'altro tot... !! ( e sarebbero = Win8-5h(circ) ....e UbStu=2h(circa)
<luis96_> si captain
<captain-salem> Grazie mille
<luis96_> dimmi pure
<niger> si ho capito lo faceva anche il mio portatile e avevo risolto così, prova a fare le combinazione col tasto fn, lo tieni premuto e poi schiacci quel numero dove c'è lo schermino
<Puffo10> ...sinceramente...è na sola... ..:( ....xkè io vorrei usare SOLO UbSt
<captain-salem> è che sono 3 volte che reinstallo e nulla cambia
<niger> dovrebbe potertelo modificare
<luis96_> grazie niger ti farò sapere
<niger> lasciali collegati tutti e due per sicurezza e poi prova
<luis96_> cioè captain cosa non cambia?
<luis96_> si grazie niger altrimenti  dopo non posso fare più niente
<captain-salem> allora, niente sono con ubuntu saucy, installato la scorsa settimana facendo un upgrade di versione, ieri mi ritrovo a dover formattare tutte le partizioni tranne quella di win 8, visto che avevo ubuntu ed un'altra distro
<captain-salem> reinstallo e dal nulla inizia a darmi seri problemi il wifi
<niger> puffo li hai messi in dual boot? cioè puoi decidere se eseguire win8 o ubuntu?
<captain-salem> che non compare proprio più
<Puffo10> si si ...certo
<luis96_> prova a riavviare il pc
<Puffo10> (anzi... ..nel Grub..all'inizio....ce ne sono 7,8 di scelte) ...
<niger> cioè hai 7 versioni di ubuntu e win8????
<Puffo10> ...un tuo collega..mi confermava che erano tutte le partizioncine che il mio pc ha... di ripristino...di reset..etc etc
<an_> ciao a tutti
<captain-salem> allora seguendo il giusto consiglio di jester, dopo aver scaricato un'altra iso, ho reinstallato nuovamente il sistema dopo aver controllato l'impronta md5sum, pensando che poteva essere un problema di iso danneggiata
<Puffo10> hahhhah... no no .....quelle Giuste che partono....sono solo 2! una per Win e una per Ub
<captain-salem> e niente, non è cambiato nulla, il pc l'ho già riavviato due volte
<captain-salem> una per aggiornamenti e l'altra per provare a vedere se ripartiva
<luis96_> e l'iso è danneggiata
<luis96_> ?
<niger> fai una cosa drastica puffo, formatta tutto e installa ubuntu poi se ti dura ancora 2 ore rimetti win
<captain-salem> questa da cui ho installato ora, credo proprio di no, confrontanto l'md5sum l'impronta coincideva alla perfezione
<Puffo10> :/
<an_> che sched video hai?
<niger> salem ma la iso che hai scaricato dove l'hai messa?
<luis96_> che versione di ubuntu è
<an_> forse non funzionano i driver che ti prende
<captain-salem> saucy
<luis96_> an_ la scheda video che ho è una intel gma4500mhd
<an_> mio fratello aveva problemi con una nvidia geeforce6200 agp poi riprovando a istallarlo dopo una settimana prendeva i driver della comunità è funziona
<Puffo10> Premesso che mi cagherei sotto... ..Fortemente!!.. ...cmq NON potrei ..perchè è un pc comprato nuovo di pacca... SENZA alcun cd... è TUTTO sul disco(perciò ci sono ttt quelle partizioni... )
<Puffo10> tutto preinstallato !
<an_> cmq scusate non sono un esperto
<captain-salem> ISO scaricata da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/. Sono su Lenovo B590 con broadcom BCM 43142, con l'immagine iso ci ho masterizzato un live cd e ho installato da lì come sempre
<niger> non so che dirti puffo mi spiace
<luis96_> captain non sono un esperto però potresti provare a cambiare versione e vedi cosa succede
<niger> prova con le versioni derivate salem
<akis24> niger: niente consigli strani sul supporto #ubuntu-it
<akis24> captain-salem:  che problema hai ?
<Puffo10> ;=) ....ok ok ... grazie uguale !!   buona cont di domenica !!!
<niger> grazie anche te puffo
<captain-salem> akis24: problema wifi broadcom BCM 43142 su lenovo b590 e ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<niger> che consigli strani akis?
<akis24> captain-salem:  leggi qui credo faccia al caso tuo  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=550522&p=4322233
<akis24> niger: questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu  per il resto  #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> credo sia ovvio   [16:31:34] <niger> prova con le versioni derivate salem
<niger> anche a me le hanno consigliate qua, qual'è il problema?
<captain-salem> akis24: provo a dare un'occhiata, il fatto è che non rientra mai tra le versioni di schede supportate..
<akis24> captain-salem:  e prprio quel modello di scheda leggi bene
<akis24> niger:  qui non si consigliano derivate
<akis24> niger: qui si da' supporto a ubuntu
<niger> okk allora ritiro il consiglio
<captain-salem> akis24: okay, grazie mille
<akis24> captain-salem:  di nulla
<captain-salem> akis24: vediamo un pò se riesco ;) gentilissimo
<akis24> di nulla
<niger> akis tu saresti in grado di dirmi come sbrikkare una sd che non riesce a montare?
<akis24> !chat | niger
<ubot-it> niger: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<niger> ho capito me ne devo annà saluti
<akis24> niger:  tra le altre cose hai detto che non ha mai funzionato.. potrebbe essere guasta
<niger> è lo stesso chiedo ad altri saluti
<captain-salem> akis24: ecco, avevo già tentato una via simile, ma il terminale mi da sempre lo stesso errore alla fine, al penultimo passaggio, l'errore è questo: http://pastebin.com/tWqvNcdT
<luis96> Niger non funziona
<captain-salem> akis24:  e quindi con modprobe wl non mi trova nulla...
<akis24> captain-salem:  uname -r che risponde ?
<akis24> captain-salem:  e posta anche lsmod  usa pastebin
<captain-salem> akis24: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6541378/
<akis24> captain-salem:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms    e poi riprova la procedura precedente
<captain-salem> akis24: okay, vado
<VLanX> ubuntu sembra avere da sempre problemi ad avviare correttamente la grafica quando il monitor è spento/non connesso durante la fase di boot, restituendo la schermata "grafica provvisoria" eccetera... esiste un modo per risolvere questo discorso?
<captain-salem> akis24: niente, sempre lo stesso errore
<akis24> VLanX: normalmente il monitor sta acceso
<akis24> VLanX: lo configura in fase di avvio
<akis24> captain-salem:  qui trovi anche le broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili vedi se trovi qualcosa per te
<captain-salem> Ndiswrapper può servire a qualcosa anche se non saprei proprio come usarlo??
<akis24> captain-salem: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom  prima leggi qui
<captain-salem> akis24: si, ci sono stato diverse volte su quella pagina, non c'è nulla che riguardi la bcm 43142, tranne la dicitura secondo la quale per tutte le schede non presenti nell'elenco, si può fare un tentativo con questo Ndiswrapper
<akis24> captain-salem: vediamo  ifconfig
<VLanX> akis24: si però capita che uno non usi il monitor
<VLanX> tipo server
<VLanX> o quant'altro
<VLanX> o KVM tipo
<VLanX> regà dai ci sarà un modo per forzare la conf su xorg
<captain-salem> akis24: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6541432/
<akis24> captain-salem:  sudo lshw -C network
<captain-salem> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6541453/
<Piofirst> buonasera a tutti!!
<captain-salem> akis24: no way?
<akis24> VLanX:  prova a dare  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg e riavvia e vedi se va'
<akis24> captain-salem:  leggo vediam ose trovo qualcosa
<captain-salem> akis24: okay
<Piofirst> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc che attualmente utilizza windows...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> captain-salem:  rfkill list all
<akis24> !installazione | Piofirst
<ubot-it> Piofirst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> Piofirst: versione di winz ?
<Piofirst> win7
<akis24> Piofirst:  allora segui la procedura come descritto nella guida
<Piofirst> ho scaricato ubuntu....adesso devo masterizzarlo su dvd?
<captain-salem> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6541520/ comunque la versione della mia scheda non è citata da nessuna parte
<akis24> Piofirst: si disco dvd e masterizza come immagine iso
<captain-salem> ma non capisco perchè fino a ieri mi funzionava
<captain-salem> è questa la cosa che mi fa imbestialire
<Piofirst> ma tutto ciò che è presente adesso su win, andrà perso?
<akis24> captain-salem:  ieri che usavi ?
<Piofirst> devo salvare tutto o posso creare partizione e mantenere comunque win?
<captain-salem> sempre ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<akis24> Piofirst: se segui la procedura trovi le istruzioni per installare accanto a windows e restano entrambi i sistemi
<Piofirst> ok....grazie mille...ora provo!!
<akis24> Piofirst:  puoi anche crearti le partizioni su cui installare a tuo piacimento
<simoncino> buonasera
<simoncino> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare xubuntu
<akis24> captain-salem: quando avevi installato prima avevi messo in blacklist la broadcom ?
<akis24> !installazione | simoncino
<ubot-it> simoncino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<captain-salem> assolutamente no
<simoncino> si akis installazione nn mi parte su usb in boot anche cambiadlo
<akis24> simoncino: devi selezionare avvio da usb dal bios del pc o selezionarlo all'avvio se hai le opzioni all'avvio per cambiare sequenza di boot
<simoncino> eppure ho fatto lo stesso procedimento sul netbook ed  mi e riuscito qua sul fisso niente
<simoncino> si akis l ho fatto ma si blocca dice che ce un errore
<akis24> captain-salem:  fammi capire prima funzionava e all'improvviso non funziona piu' ?
<akis24> simoncino:  come hai creato la usb con quale programma ?
<simoncino> unetbootin
<akis24> !usbwin | simoncino
<ubot-it> simoncino: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<captain-salem> akis24: esatto, fino a ieri mi funzionava con saucy, oggi ho dovuto reinstallare tutto e di colpo la mia scheda non è più compatibile
<captain-salem> e non ho toccato assolutamente niente
<akis24> captain-salem:  nella precedente installazione avevi installato driver ?
<simoncino> riprovo con questo vi  faccio sapere grazie
<akis24> di nulla simoncino
<captain-salem> no niente
<captain-salem> cel'avevo da un mesetto, installai 13.04, per poi fare upgrade a 13.10 saucy
<akis24> captain-salem:  reinstalla la 13.04 è funzionera'  credo sia un problema con i driver con la 13.10
<akis24> captain-salem:  non ho altro per poterti aiutare
<captain-salem> esatto
<captain-salem> è la stessa conclusione a cui sono giunto pure io
<captain-salem> senza stare a fare troppo giri e senza stare a perdere troppo tempo visto che mi serve per lavorarci su il pc eheheh
<captain-salem> ad ogni modo, grazie mille per la pazienza e per la disponibilità
<akis24> di nulla
<captain-salem> Buon proseguimento di giornata akis24. Grazie ancora!
<akis24> ciao captain-salem
<Track_> non riesco a stampoare i file PDF: cosa faccio?
<rik__> hio problema con risoluzione schermo cambiandola mi è diventato lo schermo nero e non ho possibilita di accedere
<cristian_c> rik__, accedere dove?
<rik__> accedere x riconfigurare la risoluzione
<cristian_c> ripeto: accedere dove?
<rik__> ho cambiato monitor smanettavo per la risoluzione che in automatico mi tagliava un pò lo schermo e mi son fregato xkà anche con i tasti del monitor non mi fa interagire
<cristian_c> eppure, continui a non rispondere
<rik__> arrivo da windows premettosono alle prime armi con questo sistema operativo
<Track_> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano? non stampa i PDF ....
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Track_
<ubot-it> Track_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<blacklist> salve a tutti
<Track_> ok, non riesco a stampare i files PDF, malgrado ho installato adobe reader..grazie per darmi una mano
<cristian_c> Track_, col classico visualizzatore di documenti n on riesci?
<blacklist> scusate come consumo di mem. ubuntu 12.04 è differente da ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> !info evince
<ubot-it> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 154 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Track_> addirittura con evince si pianta il sistema, con adobe mi dice da Sistema > Stampanti che il processo e' completato
<Piofirst> buonasera a tutti
<rik__> crist...uso ora una 2sessione chiedo se da questa sessione si può andare a configurare e salvarla anche x la sessione principale
<cristian_c> Track_, lo da con tutti i pdf?
<Track_> si Cristian con tutti
<cristian_c> rik__, quale sessione?
<rik__> scusa partizione
<cristian_c> Track_, da quando si verifica questo fenomeno?
<cristian_c> rik__, ?
<Track_> e' da poco che ho su ubuntu... ma tuttgli altri file vengono stampati regolarmente ...
<Piofirst> sto procedendo con l'installazione di ubuntu e sono arrivato alla fase della partizione alla finestra "tipo d'installazione"....vorrei mantenere win.....non so come procedere....qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente aiutarmi?
<cybernova> !installazione grafica | Piofirst
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cybernova> Piofirst, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cybernova> qua c'è la guida che spiega tutto
<rik__> crist _ uso due accaunt .. due profili...due partizioni..dallo stesso pc  come si dice???del quale uno lconfigurandolo gli ho fatto la schermata nera buia..dove non ho nemmeno il mouse
<jester-> Piofirst: insalla aaccanto a winz
<Piofirst> il fatto è che rispetto alla guida è diversa la finestra....
<Piofirst> mi compare:questo pc ha installato + di un SO. Come procedere?
<rik__>  uso due accaunt .. due profili...due partizioni..dallo stesso pc  come si dice???del quale uno lconfigurandolo gli ho fatto la schermata nera buia..dove non ho nemmeno il mouse ..come posso ripristinarlo?
<cristian_c> rik__, scusa, ma perché due partizione per due utenti diversi?
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<Piofirst> le opzioni sono: cancella il disco e installa ubuntu- cifra la nuova installazione ubuntu x maggior sicurezza - usa LVM con la nuova installazione di ubuntu - altro ( è possibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere + partizioni x ubuntu
<cristian_c> Track_, stesso problema in live?
<Track_> cos'e' il live?
<cristian_c> Track_, con la modalità puoi usare il sistema senza che sia installato
<Track_> stesso problema
<cristian_c> Track_, puoi lanciare evince da terminale?
<Track_> quale comando devo dgt?
<cristian_c> Track_, evince
<cristian_c> :P
<Track_> fatto
<cristian_c> Track_, apri un pdf e poi copia l'output di terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Track_
<ubot-it> Track_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Piofirst, scegli Altro e posta la schermata successiva
<Track_> come apro il pdf?
<rik__> cristian ?
<cristian_c> Track_, hai aperto evince?
<Track_> si
<cristian_c> Track_, File->Apri
<cristian_c> :P
<Track_> ok fatto, poi?
<cristian_c> Track_, hai detto che si pianta il sistema?
<Track_> si pianta quando lancdio lòa stampa da evince, poi vado ad annullare da sistema>stampanti la stampa ...
<cristian_c> Track_, una cosa: se stampi altri tipi di documenti, che succede?
<Track_> stampa regolarmente
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Track_, allora prova a stampare
<cristian_c> Track_, vedi se sul terminale compare qualche messaggio
<Track_> fatto
<Track_> sul terminale?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Track_, vedi se sul terminale compare qualche messaggio
<Track_> non c'e' nulla cristian
<cristian_c> Track_, da quando hai lanciato evince, non è apparso nulla sul terminale?
<cristian_c> Track_, hai lanciato evince da terminale, vero?
<Piofirst> ciao cristian....vorrei inviarti un immagine per farti vedere ciò che leggo dal video....non so come fare per postarla....puoi darmi una mail?sempre se non chiedo troppo!Grazie!
<rik__> sono nuovo ho un problema con risoluzione schermo c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> 1image | Piofirst
<track_> CRISTIAN si mi da un messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> !image | Piofirst
<ubot-it> Piofirst: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> rik__, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> rik__, in un terminale
<cristian_c> 1paste | track_
<cristian_c> !paste | track_
<ubot-it> track_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<track_> fatto cristian..ci dai un'occhiata per favore?
<cristian_c> track_, posta il link in canale
<track_> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542120/
<Piofirst> ho caricato l'immagine.....come faccio a creare il collegamento ad essa in canale?scusate per l'ignoranza!
<cristian_c> PingUI, l'indirizzo della pagina web devi postare
<cristian_c> *Piofirst
<Piofirst> http://imagebin.org/281221
<Piofirst> spero vada bene
<cristian_c> track_, puoi provare la stessa cosa da live?
<rik__> crist ok ma come intervengo ora
<track_> mi dici come faccio?
<cristian_c> track_, aspetta, digita ora: lsb_release -a
<track_> cristian, fatto
<cristian_c> track_, su pastebin
<track_> Cristian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542161/
<cristian_c> Piofirst, ok, hai occupato quattro partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> rik__, hai digitato il comando?
<Piofirst> quindi come procedo per avere ubuntu e win?
<cristian_c> track_, avvia la live
<track_> cristian, scusa come ?:-)
<cristian_c> Piofirst, ne devi liberare una, ma devi fare attenzione
<cristian_c> Piofirst, prima devi vedere da windows a cosa corrispondono
<rik__> si crist
<cristian_c> rik__, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Piofirst> ok.....devo quindi uscire dall'installazione e riavviare win??
<cristian_c> track_, hai il dvd di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Piofirst, sì
<track_> cristian, no
<cristian_c> track_, come l'hai installato?
<Piofirst> ok...grazie mille!!
<track_> cristian, l'ha fatto un mio amico non so ... e' un info necessaria?
<cristian_c> track_, quindi non hai il mezzo con cui installare il sistema?
<track_> no cristian
<cristian_c> track_, e come fai a dire che il problema lo hai anche in live?
<track_> Cristian, non so cosa sia il live !!! :-)))
<cristian_c> <Track_> stesso problema
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Track_, con la modalità puoi usare il sistema senza che sia installato
<track_> Cristian, non ti seguo, non capisco
<cristian_c> track_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<track_> Scusa Cristian, e' risolvibile, potro' stampare i PDF o dovro' continuare a farlo da windows?
<cristian_c> track_, dipende da te
<rik__> cris ho fatto ma non capisco come faccio a spedirtelo con pastebin
<track_> Cristian, da me sicuramente...ma anche da te! :-)
<cristian_c> rik__, posta qui il link al paste
<cristian_c> track_, io ti ho detto come fare
<track_> non so Cristian cosa sia il live percio' non so risponderti
<rik__> criot http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6542258/
<cristian_c> track_, ti ho dato il link , leggilo
<cristian_c> e ti ho anche spiegato
<track_> lo stesso non ho capito
<cristian_c> !chat | track_
<ubot-it> track_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<track_> niente ... ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> rik__, tu stai usando questa: 1680x1050
<rik__> si su questa  " paritzione " mentre nell'altra è quella da 1280
<rik__> quando apro quella parizione cioè l'altro accaunt mi rimane nero
<cristian_c> rik__, devi agire dall'altra partizione, anche se non ho capito il senso di due partizioni
<rik__> xkè cosi se mi si inchioda ho questa x intervenire
<rik__> non posso nell'altra xkè appunto è nero lo schermo
<Simoncino> Ragazzi buonasera
<track__> cristian, ho lanciato una stampa con stampante spenta, po riaccendendola ha stampato! puo' aiutare?
<rik__> crist riesci a capire?
<Simoncino> Aiuto nn riesco ad installare xubuntu ho fatto tutte le prove il pc mi dice no configurino file found
<Simoncino> ???
<track__> problema con la stampa dei file PDF
<rik__> crist ??
<cristian_c> rik__, che c'è?
<cristian_c> rik__, sei entrato in modalità di ripristino?
<rik__> no come?
<cristian_c> rik__, dal grub
<rik__> sono nuovo di linux ..cos'è?
<cristian_c> !grub | rik__
<ubot-it> rik__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<rik__> un'altro sistema?
<cristian_c> rik__, credo sia un buon metodo
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> rik__, che driver video stai utilizzando?
<puffinho> Salve a tutti
<rik__> cri  xserve xorg -video 1:7.3.0+git......
<puffinho> ...non mi monta più i "vari" volumi che ho sul mio notebook ...
<puffinho> qlc sa dirmi il perchè ... (lo aveva sempre fatto...semplicemente cliccandoci una sola volta sopra... ora non più ! )
<cristian_c> rik__, li hai installati tu?
<puffinho> uno sì--- è la partizione che ho diviso..per installare ubStudio..
<rik__> no uno affidato
<puffinho> ...no ...ma cmq... torno a dire.. : ho istall UbSt da qualche giorno...ed hanno Sempre funz... !
<cristian_c> rik__, cioè?
<rik__> ................
<puffinho> (ops....scusa cri..solo ora ho visto che nn ce l'avevi con me ! Sorr)
<puffinho> xP
<cristian_c> puffinho, non si capisce quello che scrivi, puoi esprimerti più spesso in italiano?
<puffinho> :( ... ok, Scusa!
<rik__> cri hai trovato il mio problema?
<cristian_c> rik__, non ho capito se i driv er li hai installati tu o no
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> *quelli della scheda video
<puffinho> allora:  I vari Volumi (partizioni..) che normalmente ci sono sulla scrivania.... basta che ci cliccavo sopra una volta...e li montava..e li potevo esplorare!!
<puffinho> ---ora non più !! non me li fà più montare !
<cristian_c> puffinho, da quando?
<puffinho> oggi pom !
<cristian_c> -,-
<puffinho> ....l'unica cosa di diverso che ho fatto dal solito.. ...ho aperto un po' win8... e non ricordo se ci sono andato sopra...
<cristian_c> !italiano | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<rik__> cri installato da professionista di mestiere
<cristian_c> puffinho, ok
<cristian_c> puffinho, penso di aver capito a grandi linne il problema
<cristian_c> rik__, ok, controlla in modalità di ripristino
<puffinho> ..nel senso, non ricordo se ci sono andato dentro (al volume "dati" in questione,)
<cristian_c> puffinho, in pratica credo tu abbia l'ibernazione abilitata in win 8
<puffinho> ah!!!..... ..può essere, ...ma ricordo bene di aver fatto "Arresta" per uscire....prima che la batteria finisse di scaricarsi !!
<cristian_c> puffinho, quindi non si è chiuso correttamente?
<rik__> ok dimmi come senza scaricare prog
<cristian_c> rik__, cosa?
<rik__> come si entra nella mod ripristino
<cristian_c> rik__, te l'ho detto: da grub
<puffinho> no n o!!!...io ricordo bene di aver fatto ARRESTA .. ..anche se la batt era quasi scarica! ,,cmq credo che riavviare e controllare..non mi costi nulla X=) .... PER0' ,
<cristian_c> puffinho, riesci ad accedere ad entrambi i sistemi?
<puffinho> il vero problema ..... è che con Win8 la batteria del pc..(nuovo di pacca) mi dura circa 5 h ...mentre con UbStudio non super manco le 2h !!!!!!
<cristian_c> puffinho, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<puffinho> +_+ .....oddio !....perchè ,,,,Si può fare ?!?!??
<rik__> cri ok grazie ci proverò
<cristian_c> puffinho, sui portatile è diffusa questa configurazione
<cristian_c> *i
<puffinho> si !!...ho una dedicata ((  Nvidia,Geoforce720m)...e quella interna di cui nn dirti granchè ...
<cristian_c> puffinho, l'interna è intel
<cristian_c> puffinho, e quindi consumi un botto di energia
<cristian_c> in quanto tutte e due accese
<puffinho> ahh
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> puffinho, il primo link
<puffinho> ohi...scusami...cell di m..!!
<puffinho> ok ..allora... Dicevi, che quando accendo ubSt... lavorano Contemprnt tutte e due le schede grafiche !?!?
<cristian_c> !italiano | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<puffinho> ....
<puffinho> perfetto!!
<puffinho> allora...mi leggo il link sulle schede..e provo a riavviare anche win8 per vedere se è rimasto montato il volume che mi serve da leggere con Ub  !?
<puffinho> Grazie Cristian_c !!
<puffinho> spero di risolvere...perchè vorrei continuare ad usare Solo UbStudio!!!
<puffinho> ;) ...buona serata !
<Francesco> Ho un tablet Android...come faccio a scaricare Ubuntu??
<Francesco> sul Tablet
<Guest57618> Ho un tablet Android...come faccio a scaricare Ubuntu??
<jester-> !tablet | Guest57618
<ubot-it> Guest57618: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<puffinho> Ciao Cristian_c ...scusami, ci sei ancora !??
<Piofirst> ciao a tutti......
<Piofirst> ho lanciato ubuntu per installarlo insieme a win, ma ho un problema in fase di creazione di partizione....non so come fare.....qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente aiutarmi?
<Piofirst> posto le immagini di ciò che compare nella finestra dell'installazione e la situazione sui dischi in win...
<Piofirst> http://imagebin.org/281221 -  http://imagebin.org/281237
<Piofirst> ringrazio in anticipo!
<cristian_c> Piofirst, ti ho detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Piofirst> non so come scegliere cristian....help me! :-)
<cristian_c> Piofirst, mi pare che si trovino da un'altra parte ma qui siamo off-topic
<cristian_c> !chat | Piofirst
<ubot-it> Piofirst: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Piofirst> scusa ma in quale chat devo chiedere?poi mi sembra che il problema sia inerente ad ubuntu, visto che non riesco ad installarlo!
<cristian_c> Piofirst, parlare di dove si trovano le partizioni di windows è inerente a windows
<cristian_c> qui non è supporto a windows
<Piofirst> ok....chiedo scusa, vero!......ma allora, se voglio diventare un nuovo utilizzatore di ubuntu, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> Piofirst, come ti ho detto, entra in windows ed individua le partizioni per capire quale devi togliere
<cristian_c> backuppare, s'intende
<Piofirst> si ma non so come si trovano....
<cristian_c> Piofirst, ripeto, parliamone nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> è una cosa che va fatta in windows, non in ubuntu
<Piofirst> quale canale?
<cristian_c> !chat | Piofirst
<ubot-it> Piofirst: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Piofirst> cristian ma non è questa la chat?
<cristian_c> Piofirst, questo è il canale di supporto: #ubuntu-it
<Piofirst> e quale canale devo trovare?... dove si trova questo canale in cui poter parlare??
<cristian_c> Piofirst, digita qui in chat: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luis96> salve
<luis96> ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<Ab3L> !qualcuno luis96
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno luis96'
<Ab3L> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luis96> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nannes> luis96: che vuò
<nannes> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<asgardiano> sera
<rew> ciao. vorrei installare ubuntu utilizzando la chiavetta usb. una da 4 giga va bene?
<asgardiano> si.
<asgardiano> rew: usi win attualmente?
<rew> yes
<asgardiano> allora scarica unetbootin per windows
<asgardiano> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<asgardiano> che ti servirà per installare il sistema sulla chiavetta usb.
<rew> ok. sul sito avevo letto che era necessariala chiavetta da 8 giga...ma qualcuno mi ha detto che va bene anche quella da due...
<rew> tu dici che 4 è ok?
<asgardiano> scarichi la iso di ubuntu / kubuntu / ubuntu gnome
<asgardiano> da 4 ci stai tranquillo
<asgardiano> valuta l'ambiente grafico
<rew> ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 Hypermemory. che dici?
<asgardiano> se ci gira vista che è pesantissimo, ci dovrebbe girare tutto °°
<rew> ahahah...come darti torto
<asgardiano> fatti un giro qui: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/tour/13.10/it/index.html
<rew> grazi comunque...sto cercando i resuscitare un pc. speriamo di non fare danni
<asgardiano> se vuoi migliorare le prestazioni con un ambiente leggero ti conviene xubuntu o lubuntu - v. http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<asgardiano> *ambiente grafico
<rew> guarda...mi sono sbagliato...il pc è stato venduto con vista...adesso c'è win7
<luis96> salve qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<asgardiano> rew: io ho un acer5920g di 5 anni fa e con kubuntu va abbastanza fluido
<rew> il mio è un acer travelmate 5510
<asgardiano> credo giri bene comunque
<rew> ok
<asgardiano> kubuntu usa kde
<asgardiano> ubuntu usa unity
<asgardiano> ubuntu gnome usa gnome
<asgardiano> e così via.
<luis96> il mio è un travelmate 5735z con problemi grafici verso la versione 12.04.1
<cybernova> !dettagli | luis96
<ubot-it> luis96: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<luis96> allora ho un problema la scheda video intel gma4500mhd sta usando la versione di ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS e se non collego un display o moniitor esterno non vedo ninte o quasi niente
<asgardiano> sul mio acer5920g facendo fn+f6 si passa al monitor esterno e spegne l'interno
<asgardiano> non è che hai impostato l'esterno?
<luis96> ho già provato con fn+f6 ma non ho avuto alcun risultato
<rew> asgardiano: nel menu a tendina di Unetbootin non c'è l'ultima versione di Ubuntu che ho scaricato...che faccio?
<asgardiano> rew: scarica tu la iso e in basso ad unetbootin, inserisci direttamente quella.-
<rew> non rispondere....horisolto.domanda stupida
<luis96> ora ho una visibilità al quanto bassissima perché girando su internet ho  trovato dei comandi di retroilluminazione
<asgardiano> rew: tranquillo.. sono qui da pochi giorni anche io e ho fatto domande stupide.
<asgardiano> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<rew> :-)
<asgardiano> wine serve a me scusate XD
<luis96> a ok
<luis96> pensavo fosse per me Xd
<luis96> XD
<asgardiano> luis96: provo a fare qualche ricerca x il tuo problema, ma sono qui da poco, vedo se trovo qlks.
<luis96> grazie asgardiano io sono qui da oggi
<asgardiano> luis96: di niente. faccio quello che altro han fatto con me.
<luis96> se riesco a risolvere il problema potrò farlo pure io XD
<asgardiano> prova questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352
<luis96> ma dopo non reco danni a windowa?
<asgardiano> xk dovresti?
<luis96> non modifico niente su windows alla fine
<asgardiano> esatto.
<asgardiano> però per avere la certezza aspetta qualcuno più competente..
<luis96> grazie
<rew> è normale che unetbootin sia fermo da 10 minuti al 5%?
<asgardiano> la chiavetta era formattata?!
<asgardiano> annulla il processo da ctrl-alt-canc
<asgardiano> formatta la chiavetta in fat-32
<asgardiano> e ripeti l'operazione.
<asgardiano> rew: andata?
<simone> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<asgardiano> !chiedi | simone
<ubot-it> simone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simone> nn riesco a far partire xubuntu dal boot
<asgardiano> come provi a farlo partire? da cd o usb?
<asgardiano> sei entrato nel bios ed impostato come primo cd o usb?
<simone> mi dice error no configuration file found lo faccio partire da usb
<simone> usb come primo
<simone> sto andando al manicomio
<asgardiano> come hai creato la usb?
<asgardiano> hai scaricato la iso e l'hai caricata con unetbootin?
<simone> si
<asgardiano> hai formattato precedentemente la chiavetta con fat32?
<simone> si
<simone> ma sul portatile mi h funzionato
<simone> sul fisso no
<asgardiano> hai modificato le impostazioni nel bios?
<simone> cio mettere usb come primario
<asgardiano> ok. non so aiutarti
<asgardiano> !invoca jester-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'invoca jester-'
<simone> invoco chi
<jester-> cu fu
<simone> ciao jester
<asgardiano> non so aiutare simone, quindi invoco i superesperti XD
<simone> grazie
<simone> nn riesco a far partire xubuntu
<jester-> simone: installata?
<jester-> simone: o la live
<simone> no nn e installata
<jester-> simone: usb o cd
<simone> usb
<jester-> simone: come hai creato la usb
<simone> unetbootin
<simone> laa devo far partire da dos
<jester-> simone: il pc supporta il boot da usb?
<simone> dall inizio
<simone> si
<simone> me  lo fa caambiare pero mi da questo errore
<simone> error no configuration file found
<asgardiano> jester-: simone ha segnalato che la stessa usb live partiva tranquillamente su un notebook.
<asgardiano> ma gli da problemi sul fisso.
<asgardiano> (questo mi pare importante) XD
<simone> si si netbook
<jester-> simone: sa di usb scritta  cone la iso son errori
<simone> sara un prob di pc
<simone> cioe che devo fare
<asgardiano> simone: non riesci a creare un dvd / cd e provare?
<asgardiano> magari funziona °_°
<simone> e come faccio
<asgardiano> masterizzi la iso.
<simone> il lettore dvd ce
<asgardiano> sempre se hai un masterizzatore
<simone> si si
<asgardiano> con un qualsiasi programma di masterizzazione...
<simone> ma ci devo mettere cosa il contenuto della pennetta
<asgardiano> imgburn, nero,
<asgardiano> nono
<asgardiano> masterizzi il file .iso
<simone> e poi
<simone> lo faccio partire
<jester-> simone: controllare md5sum della iso
<simone> dall inizio
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<simone> scua jester cosa devo controllare
<jester-> simone: leggi la guida
<simone> ok grazie
<jester-> simone: se la iso è staata scariata con errori non andrà mai
<asgardiano> jester-: la usb funziona sull'altro pc
<asgardiano> quindi credo che sia un problema che il pc non permette il boot da usb
<asgardiano> a naso °_°
<jester-> pc piu un po dststi non bootano da usb
<jester-> se ha il dvd provi con quello
<simone> ok grzie provo conil dvd
<simone> ma il dvd lo faccio partire da solo
<jester-> simone: stesso principio il pc deve partire leggendo il dvd
<simone> ok grazie
<luis96> jester-:ho un problema con la scheda video ho un acer travelmate 5735z che ha una gma4500mhd mi da la schermata nera ma se connetto un monitor esterno
<luis96> funziona sai dirmi il perché
<luis96> ?
<jester-> luis96: non sei il primo
<jester-> luis96: ati?
<luis96> ati cosa sarebbe?
<asgardiano> la scheda video.
<jester-> luis96: apri un terminale
<jester-> luis96: lscpi | grep -i vga
<luis96> jester-: lscpi dice comando no trovato
<jester-> lspci
<jester-> mi si sono arrotolato i diti
<luis96> fatto ora cosa devo fare?
<jester-> luis96: incollare qui la riga
<luis96> lspci | grep -1 vga
<luis96> cambia se è connesso con hdmi?
<ziovale> help riproduzione bd protetti con vlc
<jester-> -i  lettera i
<jester-> vedi che ha il puntino sopra
<asgardiano> XD
<luis96> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jester-> luis96: non è che per caso hai la doppiasc heda
<jester-> luis96: lspci e posta la risposta sul pastebin
<luis96> come facci a capirlo
<jester-> !paste | luis96
<ubot-it> luis96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis96> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.1 USB controlle
<jester-> !paste | luis96  o non si capisce una sega
<ubot-it> luis96  o non si capisce una sega: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543329/
<luis96> sta tutto lì
<ziovale> non e il momento giusto
<luis96> jester-: ecco il link dove ho copiato tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543329/
<jester-> luis96: una sola
<luis96> bn
<jester-> luis96: prova col cavo hdmi
<luis96> sta già col hdmi
<jester-> luis96: allora prova col vga
<jester-> i dvi
<jester-> luis96: comunque l'esterno funza?
<luis96> si l'esterno funziona
<ziovale> grazie  lo stesso ragazzi vi disturbero la prossima volta
<jester-> luis96: in impostazioni monitor ne vede uno solo ?
<jester-> non è che uno è spemto
<jester-> minghi di solito non va il secondo
<luis96> no li vede tutti e due
<jester-> uno è spento?
<jester-> controlla bene
<jester-> luis96: prova una live kubuntu 13.10
<jester-> è un po piu tosta nella configurazine
<jester-> one
<luis96> nessuno dei due in quanto sul primo si vede un pochino
<jester-> lui prova kubuntu
<luis96> si proverò
<jester-> luis96: prova a guradare anche in ripsrmio energia
<jester-> che con la bat ne stacchi uno
<luis96> la luminosità e al massimo
<luis96> e non stacca niente
<jester-> luis96: vanno entrambi?
<luis96> no
<jester-> seconco  me è unity cazzone
<luis96> potresti spiegarti meglio
<jester-> unity è il tipo intefaccia che stai usando
<luis96> intendi l'ambiente grafico?
<jester-> eh
<luis96> l'interfaccia che uso è ubuntu
<luis96> l'ambiente grafico è quell
<luis96> o
<milko> nelle altre chat nn c'è nssn.
<milko> qualcuno ha provate a usare bct miner su ubuntu ?
<milko> btcù
<jester-> hai visto lìora?
<jester-> domani òe gente òlavora
<milko> io sto lavorando :-)
<milko> \ quit
<ORA_> ciao
<ORA_> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> quallcuno
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ORA_> ciao
<ORA_> se sono qui ORA è colpa di Ubuntu
<ORA_> vediamo se indovinate...
<ORA_> :)
<ORA_> 5 secondi
<ORA_> 4
<ORA_> 3
<ORA_> 2
<ORA_> 1.8
<ORA_> 1.5
<ORA_> 1.2
<ORA_> 1.1
<ORA_> 1
<ORA_> 0
<ORA_> tempo scaduto
<ORA_> quando lavoro al pc gurdo sempre l'ora e alle 0:00 vado a nanna
<ORA_> ma da un po' di tempo vado a dormire alle 13:00
<jester-> ORA_: ???
<ORA_> jaster non hai fantasia!
<ORA_> :)
<ORA_> tutto questo perché Ubuntu ognitanto mi toglie l'ora dalla barra
<mibofra> ORA_: all'una, e che cosa c'entreremmo noi?
<ORA_> voi niente
<jester-> non hai niente di meglio da fare?
<ORA_> la colpa è di Ubuntu
<ORA_> :)
<ORA_> hihihi
<ORA_> jaster purtoppo hai ragione
<mibofra> ORA_: ovvero ti sparisce l'inicator-datetime?
<ORA_> oddio ho paura a rispondere ma credo di si
<ORA_> in sostanza mi sparisce l'ora e la data
<mibofra> ORA_: ovvero all'una di notte sparisce l'indicatore?
<ORA_> non esattamente
<ORA_> non so quando sparisce
<jester-> eh non hai nemmeno un cellofono per consultare l'ora?
<ORA_> se ne va verso sera
<mibofra> Cambia l'ora manualmente e prova ORA_
<ORA_> ma non sempre
<ORA_> a volte resta
<ORA_> dipende da come gli gira all'OS
<mibofra> A come gli gira
<jester-> dispettosa
<ORA_> quando lavoro non ho neppure il tempo per andare a fare pipì...
<ORA_> molto dispettosa
<ORA_> ho messo manualmente ma nulla
<ORA_> non è cambiato nulla
<ORA_> non riesco a visualizzare l'ora
<ORA_> l'unico sistema approvato che so che funziona è scomodo: IL RIAVVIO
<ORA_> ci siete ancora
<ORA_> ?
<ORA_> io vado a nanna
<ORA_> ci rivediamo domani...
<ORA_> anzi tra qualche ora...
<ORA_> è già lunedì
<ORA_> comunque questa cosa è proprio strana
<ORA_> notte
<mibofra> ORA_: senti ma hai provato a reinstallar l'indicatore?
<mibofra> sudo dpgk --force-all -P indicator-datetime && sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<mibofra> Con questo comando
<mibofra> ORA_: ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-01
<cneri76> se non sapete che si puo fare questo studiatevelo solo allora saprete dare il vero supporto tecnico per restando volontari cari amici
<gigirock> Amen cneri76 God bless you
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<gigirock> ....risolviamo problemi
<akis24> giorno
<sybariten> ciao
<sybariten> this was the only italian speaking channel i could think of, i just wanted to say that i _love_ your singer Gianna Nanninis "Fotoromanza"
<sybariten> and, eh... now you know
<domemanc> salve a tutti
<domemanc> ho problema con chromium installato su ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<domemanc> se apro estensioni mi crasha chromium qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<gigirock> domemanc, se apri quali estensioni ?
<domemanc> scusa qualsiasi basta che vada a digitare qualcosa e praticamente devo riavviare pc
<domemanc> al riavvio quando vado ad aprire chromium mi da se voglio ripristinare pagine web aperte prima
<gigirock> domemanc, apri terminale e poi lancia il chromium da li e vediamo se crasha e se lo fa che errori vediamo ....
<domemanc> ok
<domemanc> fatto
<Guest67614> ciao a tutti! Ho un problema, all'avvio del grub il mio SO mi da codesto errore: reboot and select proper boot device come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Guest67614, puoi postare una schermata del grub?
<domemanc> Salve a tutti problema con chromium per ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest67614
<ubot-it> Guest67614: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest67614> cristian_c:non saprei come fare
<domemanc> se apro estensioni per scaricare qualsiasi cosa va in crash
<krabador> Guest67614: prova il ripristino , se hai ancora problemi chiedi
<Guest67614> krabador: ok, provo seguire quella guida
<krabador> domemanc: "estensioni per scaricare qualsiasi cosa" ?
<cristian_c> Guest67614, in generale, per le schermate di cui non puoi acquisire screenshot, basta una foto
<domemanc> quando vado a digitare qualsiasi cosa
<Guest67614> cristian_c:l'errore è quello che ho scritto, su schermata nera. non c'è altro oltre a inserire un boot media.
<domemanc> in questo caso volevo scaricare adobe flash player
<cristian_c> Guest67614, ok, quindi non appare il grub, segui il consiglio di krabador
<krabador> domemanc, non si scarica dal browser
<Guest67614> cristian_c:ok, grazie ad entrambi!
<domemanc> ok
<domemanc> ma il problema esiste lo stesso
<krabador> domemanc: hai detto "OK " a gigirock , prima, ma hai fatto quello che ti ha chiesto?
<domemanc> si
<domemanc> ho aperto chromium e terminale
<krabador> e te le tieni per te le informazioni?
<krabador> domemanc: non chromium e terminale , ma chromium DA terminale
<domemanc> no non mi da nessuna informazione
<domemanc> a scusa come si fa?
<ExPBoy> :(
<krabador> gigirock non te l'ha detto, scrivi chromium-browser-stable
<krabador> inviò
<krabador> invio
<domemanc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9328532/
<krabador> domemanc , non sprecare i pastebin
<krabador> se non trova il comando dillo e basta
<Guest94836> non so voi ma il mio ubuntu 14.04 Lts è rallentato tanto all'avvio, anche a voi?
<krabador> domemanc , scrivi chr , premi tab e vedi che nome ti appare
<krabador> Guest94836 no
<domemanc> Comando "chr" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<domemanc>  Comando "csr" dal pacchetto "rheolef" (universe)
<domemanc>  Comando "cyr" dal pacchetto "console-cyrillic" (universe)
<domemanc>  Comando "cht" dal pacchetto "chemtool" (universe)
<domemanc>  Comando "car" dal pacchetto "ucommon-utils" (universe)
<Guest94836> Krabador, ho un notebook i5 con 4 Gb di ram, non penso sia un problema hardware
<krabador> domemanc:  ma leggi quello che ti viene scritto?
<krabador> giusto a titolo informativo
<domemanc> scusa
<domemanc> ok che si fa?
<krabador> apri il terminale , premi digita chr , premi TAB  NON INVIO
<krabador> vedi qual'è l'eseguibile di chromium
<domemanc> chromium-browser  chroot
<domemanc> chromium-browser  chroot            chrt
<jester-> 'giorno
<michele993> salve
<domemanc> quel comando mi da digitando
<domemanc> nel terminale
<domemanc> ok qualcuno sa come installare adobe flash player per chromium 32 bit ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> domemanc, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> domemanc, quale pc?
<domemanc> portatile
<cristian_c> domemanc, caratteristiche del portatile?
<domemanc> presario c700 intel (R) Celeron(R) 1,86 ghz ram 2 giga
<cristian_c> domemanc, ho anch'io quel portatile
<cristian_c> domemanc, è un dual core
<domemanc> non ti so dire
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> domemanc, hai digitato il comando?
<domemanc> si
<domemanc> devo digitare su pastebin?
<Tommy90> ciao ho aggiornato a ubuntu 14.10, ma non mi apre il gestore pachetti e quello per gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> domemanc, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> domemanc, no
<cristian_c> domemanc, ma era andato a buon fine il comando?
<cristian_c> Tommy90, lancia synaptic da terminale
<domemanc> flash plugin installed
<cristian_c> domemanc, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9328928/
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<cristian_c>   adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin
<cristian_c> avevi installato anche altra roba
<cristian_c> domemanc, perché?
<domemanc> ho digitato male qualcosa
<cristian_c> domemanc, posta il risultato del secondo comando
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> domemanc, non so perché l'hai fatto
<domemanc> ok
<Tommy90> che comando devo dare x lanciare synaptic su terminale
<cristian_c> Tommy90, synaptic
<Tommy90> me lo ha aperto ma senza privilegi
<domemanc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9328940/
<Tommy90> mi dice ke non sono root anke con gli agiornamenti
<akis24> Tommy90: poi inserisci la password e aggiorni quando richiesto o installi
<cristian_c> Tommy90, hai detto che prima non compariva proprio
<cristian_c> domemanc, non inventarti i comandi
<Tommy90> synaptic mi si apre solo da terminale
<cristian_c> domemanc, non ti ho mai dato quel comando
<Tommy90> ma se provo con sudo synaptic
<cristian_c> adobe-flash-properties-gtk: comando non trovato
<domemanc> e gentilmente mi dai questo comando
<Tommy90> prima di aggiornare ero su 14.04 e ha disattivato delle cose ubuntu per aggiornare a 14.10 puo essere che sono rimaste disattivate
<cristian_c> domemanc, te l'ho già dato prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> domemanc, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Tommy90, hai installato ppa?
<Tommy90> si
<domemanc> e questo   dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Tommy90> ma non mi si rimuovono gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Tommy90, se installi i ppa questi sono i risultati
<Tommy90> ma che sono le ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> Tommy90, ed evidentemente li hai aggiunti
<Tommy90> ma sono aggiornamenti di programmi, ma quindi metto a rischio anche la sicurezza di ubuntu?
<domemanc> ok a dopo
<cristian_c> Tommy90, assolutamente sì
<cristian_c> Tommy90, i programmi non fanno parte di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quelli nei ppa
<Tommy90> ma come li dovrei cancellare
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Tommy90, ormai il danno l'hai fatto
<Tommy90> ok buono a sapersi
<cristian_c> Tommy90, installa il software da repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> non da ppa esterni
<cristian_c> *repository
<Tommy90> scusa ma per aprire aggiornamento software dal terminale qual'è l comando?
<cristian_c> Tommy90, update-manager
<Tommy90> grazie
<Tommy90> ok sono riuscito ad entrare con sudo e il comando
<Tommy90> in software per ubuntu scaricabile da internete li seleziono tutti?
<cristian_c> Tommy90, ti ho consigliato come risolvere
<cristian_c> Tommy90, ti ho consigliato come risolvere
<tommy90> sono riuscito a rimuovere gli aggiornamti ppa, ora sta facendo un avanzamento di 672 pacchetti
<tommy90> cosi mi sono sbarazzato dei ppa?
<cristian_c> tommy90, non so come li hai rimossi
<cristian_c> tommy90, quindi l'avanzamento non è avvenuto in realtà?
<tommy90> li ho deselezionati dagli aggiornamenti cmq grazie
<cristian_c> da come parlavi, avevi già aggirnato
<cristian_c> *aggiornato
<tommy90> no però quando si accende c'e scritto 14.10 infatti pensavo si era aggiornato
<tommy90> quando finisco l aggiornamento come posso rimuovere pacchetti e file che non si usano piu?
<tommy90> (senza fare danno)
<jester-> tommy90: se hai ppa difficilissimo che avanzi
<glpiana> tommy90, con apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OneOrna> buongiorno, io avrei un problema con ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc. Voglio connettermi alla mia rete wifi casalinga, come antenna wifi uso la chiavettina della edimax che non necessita di driver aggiuntivi. Dunque fa la scansione delle reti, individua la mia, inserisco la passw di root e poi viene richiesta quella per il modem. Ma dopo questo passaggio,
<OneOrna> anche se la passw è giusta continua a tentare la connessione finchè non mi richiede nuovamente di inserire la passw. Come devo fare?
<glpiana> OneOrna, sei certo di inserire la password correttamente, maiuscole e minuscole incluse? quella chiavetta ce l'ho anch'io, se è quella microscopica, e non da nessun problema
<jester-> OneOrna: la 13.10 è fuori supporto, è scaduta
<glpiana> OneOrna, hai provato a cambiare le impostzioni del tuo router e a togliere la password per vedere se senza password ti connetti?
<OneOrna> Esattamente, si sono sicurissimo... ho già dato un'occhio sul web e non sono l' unico che ha avuto questo problema.... ma non ho trovato soluzioni...
<glpiana> OneOrna, hai provato a cambiare le impostzioni del tuo router e a togliere la password per vedere se senza password ti connetti?
<OneOrna> Non ancora perchè ho già letto un altra discussione dove un'altro utente aveva fatto la stessa prova ma senza ottenere risultati
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> vabbè
<OneOrna> Jester anche se è fuori supporto ciò non toglie che io possa utilizzarla
<OneOrna> ho guardato anche il file in /etc/networks/interface e mi sembra a posto
<jester-> OneOrna: intendi iternet key o wifi usb
<OneOrna> wifi usb
<jester-> segui il consiglio di glpiana e disattiva la protezione nel rutter giusto per unn test
<jester-> no doverebbe chiedere la pass di root
<OneOrna> a me l' ha sempre chiesta.... lavoro ogni giorno con ubuntu...
<glpiana> jester-, inutile, non proverà mai a togliere la password
<jester-> glpiana: eh è un perioo cosi. sarà il tempo
<jester-> periodo*
<glpiana> jester-, troppa acqua, vero
<glpiana> comunque io con quella chiavetta mi connetto son wpa2 sans problem
<glpiana> sarò fortunello, non so
<OneOrna> ??? ora non sono a casa e non posso provare, proverò anche se non penso risolverà il problema
<OneOrna> una community di spiritosi questa
<jester-> OneOrna: ci adeguiamo, si ride per non piangere
<glpiana> sì, vero
<glpiana> OneOrna, fai anche una bella cosa, quando tenti la connessione e vieni rimbalzato, nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail     che magari da qualche informazione sul problema
<glpiana> OneOrna, inoltre potresti controllare a quale canale si connette e magari cambiarlo
<OneOrna> canale 11
<OneOrna> è impostato automatico
<glpiana> oppure provare a collegarti ad altro: esempio, se hai uno smartphone che fa tethering wifi, lo attivi e vedi se lì ti colleghi
<jester-> e anche avanzare almeno alla 14.04 che avendo un kernel di tre versioni superiore magari risolve anche
<glpiana> OneOrna, anche un dmesg | tail subito dopo l'inserimento della chiavetta può essere utile
<glpiana> OneOrna, facci sapere dopo aver raccolto un po' di informazioni
<OneOrna> ok, stasera faccio 2 prove. Grazie
<AlessandroG9> chi mi può dire come aggiungere temi in ubuntu 14.04 lts???
<AlessandroG9> chi mi dice come aggiungere temi su ubuntu 14.04 LTS?????
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a installare adobe flash player per chromium ubuntu 14.04
<AlessandroG9> chi mi dice come aggiungere temi su ubuntu 14.04 LTS?????
<AlessandroG9> chi mi dice come aggiungere temi su ubuntu 14.04 LTS?????
<AlessandroG9> chi mi dice come aggiungere temi su ubuntu 14.04 LTS?????
<cannon> ale http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/430999-personalizzare-ubuntu-14-04-1-a.html
<Guest15501> Buona sera a tutti ragazzi, volevo chiedervi un informazione, stavo valutando di passare completamente a ubuntu, ma ho un dubbio, per lavoro utilizzo un computer collegato a 4 monitor, ed al momento sto provando ubuntu live, ma un monitor rimane oscurato. Come mai
<cannon> penso proprio dipenda dai driver della scheda grafica
<cannon> cosa hai montato??
<Guest15501> pero con win funziona tutto
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a installare adobe flash player per chromium ubuntu 14.04
<cannon> beh però linux è solo in live, sta usando i driver generici, non quelli specifici per la tua scheda video
<cannon> ripeto la domanda che scheda monti??
<Guest15501> cannon , anzitutto grazie per il supporto
<Guest15501> ce un modo per vederlo da terminale
<Guest15501> perche une e nvidia geforce 210
<Guest15501> la scheda video al quale e attaccato il monitor che non si vede
<Guest15501> purtroppo l altra non ricordo il modello, ma e sempre nvidia
<cannon> lspci
<cannon> ti da tutte le info sul tuo pc
<cannon> lspci | grep VGA
<cannon> questo è quello specifico per la scheda video
<Guest15501> mi dice comando non trovato
<cannon> allora prima cosa che devi fare è installare ubntu.... dopodichè puoi dedicarti a fare questo tipo di modifche..... fino ad allora il sistema ti permette di usare solo i driver generici (cosa che su winzzoz non esiste neanche eheh)
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a installare adobe flash player per chromium ubuntu 14.04
<cannon> prova se non sudo prima del comando
<Guest15501> si si per carita, sono anche io del parere che ubuntu e un altro mondo, pero non vorrei ritrovarmi ad ave installato ubuntu e non poter usare un monitor
<Guest15501> ah dimenticavo, se non estendo gli schermi allora il 4 monitor si vede
<Arrogutottu> Ho bisogno di aiuto c e nessuno??
<cannon> questo dipende tutto dalla tua scheda video, informati bene su qualche forum se proprio vuoi andare sul sicuro.... ma se già la tua scheda video supporta su windows allora non dovresti avìre neanche problemi su linux... ti consiglio di intallarti i driver nvidia usando "l'installer" dei cuda, se però non te ne fai nulla della gpu allora installa solamente il driver... lo trovi anche sul software center
<cannon> domemac segui questa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<domemanc> grazie
<Arrogutottu> A chi posso chiedere?? Ho fatto un macello
<Guest15501> cannon grazie mille
<gigirock> !domanda | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cannon> de nada, ma per curiosità a cosa ti servono tutti quegli schermi??
<Arrogutottu> Ho windows 8 in dualboot con ubuntu 13.x. ... Volevo eliminare ubuntu per riassegnare piu spazio a windows (il lavoro di mettere i due sistemi in dual boot l ha fatto un mio collega e ha assegnato 250gb a sistema)... Insommaho eliminato la partizione di unumtu (ops, era la primaria) e ora accendendo il PC non parte nemmeno windows, mi da: errore
<onepbl> salve a tutti, ho ubuntu 14.10 ogni volta al riavvio mi da un errore sistemd-logind crashed with SIGABRT qualcuno sa suggerire qualche soluzione?
<Arrogutottu> Error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode... GRUB rescue
<jester-> Arrogutottu, facendo partire winz o ubuntu
<AlessandroG9> problema wine: the forest si blocca all avvio, postal 2 si chiude quando carica il livello e gta san andreas si vede mezzo schermo e lagga da impazzire quando ho 5 gb di ram aiuto!! D:
<jester-> onepbl, amibiente desktop?
<jester-> AlessandroG9, che centra wine con grub
<Arrogutottu> Hester come faccio? Al momento accedendo il PC mi viene la scritta : errore: uknown filesystem... Entering rescue mode
<jester-> Arrogutottu, hai paciccato le partizioni?
<Arrogutottu> Ho windows 8 in dualboot con ubuntu 13.x. ... Volevo eliminare ubuntu per riassegnare piu spazio a windows (il lavoro di mettere i due sistemi in dual boot l ha fatto un mio collega e ha assegnato 250gb a sistema)... Insommaho eliminato la partizione di unumtu (ops, era la primaria) e ora accendendo il PC non parte nemmeno windows, mi da: error: uk
<Arrogutottu> nown filsystem. Entering rescue mode... Grub rescue>.    Non so cosa inserire
<Arrogutottu> Scusate volevo scrivere tutto sulla stessa riga
<jester-> Arrogutottu, ho dovuto riavviare ti avevo chiesto se hai paci0ccato le partizioni
<onepbl> jester-, ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> onepbl, hai la barra a sinistra?
<Arrogutottu> Hester cosa vuol dire pacciayo
<onepbl> jester-, si
<jester-> onepbl:  prova a ripristinare unity
<jester-> !unityreset | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Arrogutottu> Jester ho eliminato la partizione di ubuntu
<jester-> onepbl: e cancella la cartella nascosta .compiz
<jester-> Arrogutottu: logico che non parta piu grub, quindi hai solo winz?
<Arrogutottu> Esatto...
<jester-> Arrogutottu: sevi ripristunare MBR
<domemanc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9332426/
<jester-> se hai uefi devi usare bootrepair
<Arrogutottu> Ho legacy impostato come boot
<jester-> !mbr | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> Arrogutottu: occhio a non dare sda1 o sda2 etc ma solo sda o ti fotte tutto
<domemanc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9332426/
<jester-> Arrogutottu: lo devi fare con la liv non avendo piu linux installato
<Arrogutottu> Quindi cosa devo fare??? Cioè il PC quando lo accendo mi da la schermata che ho detto prima: error, uknown filesistem... Cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> domemanc: fai prima a togliere il peppero e croo da repo e installare quello da sito google  .deb
<domemanc> mi puoi dire come procedere
<Arrogutottu> Jester quindi scarico ubuntu 14.10 su chiavetta e la avvio ? Poi faccio quello che c e scritto sul link di ripristinare MBR che mi ha mandato ubot.IT?
<jester-> Arrogutottu: come li hai installati
<jester-> Arrogutottu:segui la guida attento a non dare sdax a solo sda
<Arrogutottu> Quando devo scrivere SDA??
<Arrogutottu> Comunque mi pare di ricordare che nella ordine del grub windows fosse al sesto posto... Quindi sette partendo da zero
<jester-> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx     se hai un solo hd è sda
<Arrogutottu> Ah okok perfetto...
<yuppi> sera
<LostInMyHead> insomma
<onepbl> jester-, il primo comando unity --reset non funziona
<marcoubuntu> Ciao, io ho 3 profili nel mio computer con ubuntu, e in nessuno dei 3 ho messo una pasword, quando installo un plugin mi chiede la pasword, ma non ho impostato nessuna pasword..... io schiaccio il pulsante autentica, ma si annnulla l' installazione.... qualcuno mi può aiutare perfavore?
<yuppi> mi servirebbero alcune delucidazioni sull'intallazione... sono nel posto giusto?
<jester-> mapreri: cioè hai 3 utenti?
<jester-> yuppi: pare di si
<marcoubuntu> si... jester-
<onepbl> jester-, e non trovo cartella dove devo cercarla in home?
<yuppi> vorrei installare ubuntu, tramite usb, su un pc che non ha nessun sistema operativo...
<jester-> mapreri: è impossibile avere almeno il primo crato installando senza pass
<yuppi> cosa mis erve oltre la iso di ubuutu che sto già scaricando?
<jester-> marcoubuntu:  è impossibile avere almeno il primo creato installando senza pass
<Arrogutottu> Ricapitolando jester: scarico ubuntu 14.10 dal PC di un amico, lo metto in una chiavetta, la inserisco nel mio PC, lo avvio in modalità (start from media, USB decide) poi una volta acceso faccio quello della guida
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | yuppi
<ubot-it> yuppi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Arrogutottu: esatto
<jester-> Arrogutottu: scriviti il link
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<marcoubuntu> Jester, col primo account ho impostato la pasword, ma poi l' ho eliminata...
<Arrogutottu> Grazie mille...ora provo... Fino a che ora ti trovo qui
<jester-> Arrogutottu: boh u npo si un po no fino a tardi
<LostInMyHead> molto tecnico nell'orario jester-
<jester-> LostInMyHead: dipende da come butta
<marcoubuntu> Qualcuno sa come aiutaarmi?
<mapreri> jester-: s/mapreri/marcoubuntu/ ?
<LostInMyHead> mapreri: ache il re sbaglia....
<mapreri> LostInMyHead: ;)
<yuppi> da windows che software devo usare x reare usb avviaabile con ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> !usb | y
<ubot-it> y: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<LostInMyHead> yuppi: link sopra
<LostInMyHead> a no spetta
<LostInMyHead> !usbwindows
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbwindows'
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<LostInMyHead> yuppi: segui i link che ha postato king jester-
<marcoubuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AIt4805TVKrZFhdtumAB
<LostInMyHead> si ma il fatto che tu disattivvi o attivi l'accesso automatico marcoubuntu non implica che tu abbia eliminato la password
<marcoubuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/L22EYZnTSHaelzWHuW6e per cambiare la pasword devo inserire quella attuale, ma il punto è che in questo momento non ce nessuna pasword
<yuppi> stavo provando a installare win e una volta eliminato alcune partizioni ora ne vede una sola dove pero non posso installare nulla
<yuppi> cosa puo essere successo?
<yuppi> ora voglio provare con ubuntu ma secondo voi cosa è potuto succedere?
<yuppi> ho detto qualcosa che non va
<yuppi> ?
<marcoubuntu> No yuppi
<jester-> yuppi: dipende da cosa hai fatto e da cosa vorresti fare
<yuppi> ho questo spazio non allocato dove, anche se creo partizioni, non riesco ad installare nulla
<yuppi> volevo formattare e reinstallare win
<jester-> yuppi: bisogna vedere come è messo il disco, serve una live e giparted
<LostInMyHead> che tipo di partizioni, come le crei, che errori ti da
<yuppi> partizioni ntfs credo
<LostInMyHead> yuppi: senza immagini o riscontri non si può capire
<yuppi> c'era win 8...
<LostInMyHead> vedi già credo non basta
<jester-> yuppi: da li seghi tutte la partizioni e ne ricrei ua sola per winz
<marcoubuntu> lascio la chat dato che bib ni rispondete
<yuppi> il problema + he una volta eliminate tutte
<yuppi> rima spazio nn allocato
<yuppi> dove non posso installare nnt
<jester-> yoBPxE: logico quindi fai nuova
<yuppi> se creo una partizione e provo su quella stessa cosa
<jester-> e ricrei
<yuppi> nnt da fare
<jester-> ??
<yuppi> anche se creo una nuova part e provo su quella nnt
<yuppi> stesso errore
<jester-> yoBPxE: delete di tutte
<LostInMyHead> yoBPxE: scusalo... oggi king jester- non è in forma e sbaglia i nick...
<jester-> click desto su non allocato
<jester-> nuova
<yuppi> ora ti dico l'errore preciso
<yuppi> stau tuned
<yuppi> XD
<jester-> yuppi: poi devi salvare il lavoro cliccando sulla V verde
<jester-> yuppi: intendo con gparted
<yuppi> gparted?cos'è un prog? posso usarlo anche su netbook nn c'è alcun SO?
<yuppi> notebook
<jester-> yuppi: è nella live sotto nome editor partizioni
<yuppi> sorry
<yuppi> sn nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<yuppi> cos'è live?
<yuppi> :(
<jester-> yuppi: il cd che si usa per installare ubuntu-->prova ubuntu senza installare
<jester-> yuppi: che cazzo stai usando se non hai piu ne linux ne winz
<yuppi> sto scaricando l'ultima ver di ubuntu
<yuppi> va bn?
<LostInMyHead> LOL
<yuppi> provo a fare un po di chiarezza
<yuppi> XD
<yuppi> ho un notebook vaio che aveva win8
<jester-> aveva
<yuppi> ho provato a formattare xkè volevo installare win7
<jester-> yoBPxE: e con cosa
<yuppi> l'hdd aveva 1 part
<yuppi> (win7 su USB)
<jester-> yuppi non hai ubuntu installata?
<yuppi> ho cancellato la partizione e formattato quello che rimaneva
<yuppi> no no
<yuppi> ora ho SPAZIO NON ALLOCATO
<jester-> yuppi:  e con cosa hai cancellato la partizione
<yuppi> ma se provo ad installare li non va
<yuppi> stessa cosa se creo una nuova part e provo su quest'ultima
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<yuppi> allinstallazione di win
<yuppi> 7
<yuppi> quindi con win
<yuppi> ora che ho cancellato tutto ed ho solo spazio non allocato (vuoto) mi trovo con questo notebbok senza alcun OS
<yuppi> xkè non mi fa installare alcun win
<yuppi> 7-8 etc
<yuppi> x questo volevo cogliere l'occasione x provare ubuntu che da tempo volevo provare
<yuppi> mi chiedevo cosa potesse essere successo, o meglio, cosa ho potuto fare nel cacellare e formattare partizioni, che ora mi provoca sto problema
<yuppi> tutto qui
<yuppi> spero di essere stato chiaro
<jester-> <jester-> yuppi:  e con cosa hai cancellato la partizione
<yuppi> con l'avvio dellinstallazione di win7
<yuppi> esce la skermata dove ti fa scegliere dove vuoi installare win, creare e formattare le partizioni
<yuppi> sono riuscito a dare l'idea della situazione-?
<jester-> yuppi: e 4 usa la live
<jester-> i ubuntu
<yuppi> cos'è la live?
<yuppi> chiedo scusa se faccio domande stupide ma conosco poco e nnt del mondo ubuntu
<yuppi> qualcosa mi dice che vi siete già scocciati di me
<yuppi> :(
<yuppi> c'è nessuno?
<Arrogutottu> Salve, ho scaricato ubuntu 14.1 come faccio ad avviarlo da chiavetta???
<jester-> Arrogutottu: dicendo la pc di fare boot da usb
<Arrogutottu> Ma nella chiavetta metto solo la ISO?
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> Arrogutottu: sei cuggino di yuppi ?
<Arrogutottu> Scusa... Nella USB metto solo la ISO??? Non me la legge
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Arrogutottu> Cioè nella guida dice: creazione disco di avvio usb... Come faccio ad avviare questo creatore di dischi senza avere un PC?
<zgorbyo> buonasera a tutti
<zgorbyo> nel mio ubuntu 14 10 non trovo l'opzione per spegnere e per riavviare
<zgorbyo> al comando arresta posso scegliere solo tra blocca e termina sessione
<LostInMyHead> Arrogutottu: devi crearla prima
<Arrogutottu> Scusa jester rieccomi
<zgorbyo> nessuno ?
<yuppi> raga
<yuppi> ho installato ubuntu
<yuppi> prima di farlo ho fatto check disk
<yuppi> na cosa del genere
<yuppi> XD
<yuppi> dice 2 errori
<yuppi> come faccio a ripararli?
<yuppi> (dp ho installato e tutto ok)
<yuppi> xrò se rifaccio il test dice sempre 2 errori
<Arrogutottu> Jester non parte... Ho fatto la livello usb , ho avviato il PC DAT boot dicendo di avviare dalla chiavetta ma adesso mi dice: sylinux 4.07 edd 2013-07 eccetera e non carica
<zgorbyo_> sul mio ubuntu non compaiono i comandi per spegnere o riavviare
<zgorbyo_> inoltre alla pressione del tasto power non compaiono le opzioni dello spegnimento
<zgorbyo_> nessuno sa aiutarmi coi miei problemi con le opzioni di spegnimento?
<Arrogutottu> Raga ho un problema...coma posso avviare ubuntu da USB?? Non ho il mio PC
<Arrogutottu> Posso metterlo come avete detto voi dal PC di un mio amico?? E poi avviarlo tramite livello USB dal mio PC?
<Arrogutottu> Non riesco ad avviare ubuntu da live, o meglio, lo avvio da livello Usb, selezionò installa ma poi mi da errore, pagina nera con scritte e non va avanti... Dice mount a filesistem...come faccio
<LostInMyHead> !usb | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Arrogutottu, puoi rifare la pendrive, per vedere se qualcosa è andato storto con la pendrive
<krabador> Arrogutottu, se continui ad avere problemi, riscarica la iso e rifà la pendrive
<Arrogutottu> OK riprovo kradabor...grazie
<Arrogutottu> Krad ne sai di ubuntu o sei qui a chiedere aiuto? Cosi ti espongono il mio intero problema in cado
<krabador> Arrogutottu, se continui ad avere problemi, a quel punto devi postare l'errore che hai
<krabador> !chiedi | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> Arrogutottu: chiaramente non basta copiare l'iso nel pendrive
<michele993> what's the name of flame effect
<Arrogutottu> Post lo so infatti ho fatto tutta la procedura e mi si abbia ubuntu fino a chiedermi: installa, USA solo per prova, help e altre opzioni... Qualsiasi cosa io clicchi mi da errore
<LostInMyHead> !italiano | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<LostInMyHead> !inglese | michele993
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<LostInMyHead> !english | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Arrogutottu> Ok krabor ora ti spiego tutto
<michele993> lol ho sbagliato
<michele993> xD
<michele993> raga come metto l'effetto delle fiamme all'apertura di una finestra
<jester-> LostInMyHead: 4 volte gli abbiamo dato
<jester-> <ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Arrogutottu> Krab: avevo ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8, volevo togliere ubuntu per assegnare piu spazio a windos e poi reinstallare ubuntu... Ho cosi eliminato la partizione di ubuntu col risultato che ora non mi si avvia il PC
<jester-> !mbr | Arrogutottu e 7
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu e 7: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Arrogutottu> Ok jester ti amo rieccoti... Ho fatto la livello USB ma mi da errore.. Sto provando a rifarla su consiglio di krad
<Arrogutottu> Jester l'ho fatto
<jester-> Arrogutottu: con cosa
<krabador> Arrogutottu, devi ripristinare l'mbr di windows, che , come a quanto pare suggerito diverse volte da jester- , puo' essere eseguito con quel link
<jester-> hai copiato la iso nella usb?
<Arrogutottu> Universal USB installer dal PC di un mioo amico
<krabador> Arrogutottu, oppure seguendo il manuale del notebook, alla voce ripristino di sistema
<jester-> Arrogutottu: allora o hai la iso scaricata con errori o hai fatto male
<jester-> !md5sum | Arrogutottu controlla la iso
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu controlla la iso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> Arrogutottu, se hai chiesto in precedenza per lo stesso problema, e ti sono state date delle risposte, non chiedere continuamente la stessa cosa, ma aggiorna chi ti ha risposto , se presente, con quello che è successo dopo i suggerimenti
<Arrogutottu> Krad hai ragione chiedo scusa ma non leggevo piu jester da un po, grazie... Comunque sto rifacendo l intero processo... Ho anche disattivato l antivirus perché nel mettere l immagine ISO mi dava errore con avira e non copiava tutti i file
<jester-> !md5sum | Arrogutottu controlla la iso
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu controlla la iso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> se ha errori perdi tempo
<krabador> Arrogutottu, parti dal controllare l'md5 della iso, rifà poi la pendrive, con antivirus, ed altri software di controllo disabilitati, e "rifai l'intero processo"
<krabador> Arrogutottu, formatta la pendrive prima
<Arrogutottu> Ho formattato, riscaricato la ISO e sto rifacendo iol processo con universal USB installer
<Arrogutottu> Controllo la md5 ora
<jester-> Arrogutottu: da usb installer gli hai fatto usare la iso scaricata?
<Arrogutottu> Si la nuova, ho eliminato la vecchia sperando fosse danneggiata.. Ok sta finendo riprovò
<krabador> Arrogutottu, nuova iso --- controllo md5 --- pendrive
<Arrogutottu> Si e bloccato USB installerà a metà... Verifico la ISO
<Arrogutottu> Jester ci sei? Ce l'ho fatta ad avviarlo da livello
<Arrogutottu> Livello*
<Arrogutottu> Live*
<Arrogutottu> Non riesco a connettersi a internet quindi non posso scaricare i vari file md5s per riavviare windows
<Arrogutottu> File MBR scusate
<krabador> Arrogutottu, cavo lan
<Arrogutottu> Provvedono
<Arrogutottu> Provvedo... Scusate sono col tablet
<Arrogutottu> Ok l'ho attaccato alla LAN e ora??
<Arrogutottu> Come mi connettore??
<Arrogutottu> Digitanto iwconfig dice che non ho wireless estensione nè per etho nè per lo
<krabador> Arrogutottu, con un cavo lan
<Arrogutottu> Eh l'ho attaccato ma non cambia nulla
<krabador> Arrogutottu, apri network manager
<Arrogutottu> Ci sono ho riavviato ora riconosce la rete... Ora cosa faccio??? Ti ricordo,ho eliminato la vecchia partizione di ubuntu, voglio poter riutilizzare windows (anche re installando ubuntu, basta che funzioni almeno win)
<Arrogutottu> Il problema e che nemmeno win si avvia perche ho elimato il GRUB di avvio eliminando la partizione di ubuntu
<frank93> Buonasera ho problemi ha modificare l'ordine di priorità del boot...cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !mbr | Arrogutottu
<ubot-it> Arrogutottu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> frank93, prova a vedere nel manuale della scheda madre o del notebook
<Arrogutottu> Ho scritto ma mi dice : sudo: ms-sys command not found
<Arrogutottu> Frank visita GRUB errore majorana... Io ho risolto cosi la volta scorsa...non sono un esperto, nemmeno uno che ne capisce
<Arrogutottu> ETTORE majorana
<cristian_c> Arrogutottu, sicuro di aver scaricato ms-sys
<krabador> Arrogutottu, "Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura"
<krabador> Arrogutottu, come dice la guida
<Arrogutottu> Riprovò
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, non fare riferimenti a siti non ufficiali
<Arrogutottu> Scusatemi
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, nessun problema
<Arrogutottu> Domanda: normale che da livusb sia lentissimo ??
<Arrogutottu> Crasha di continuo, per scaricarlo ci sto mettendo anni
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, sicuramente il sistema avviato tramite live usb è più lento rispetto al sistema installato su hd
<Arrogutottu> Ok... Se riesco a risolvere sto problema per avviare win poi ci chiedo anche come modificare la partizione di ubuntu perche non voglio perderlo, solo diminuirgli lo spazio... Mi consigliate il 14.1 o 13.1??
<krabador> Arrogutottu, versioni dalla 14.04 in poi ù
<Arrogutottu> Ok... Ho fatto ora riavvio e speriamo bene
<Arrogutottu> Se siete a Milano, Cagliari, Treviso entro un anno vi offro un caffè... E pure una cena.. Ce l'ho (avete) fatta... Grazie mille raga
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, per il ridimensionamento della partizione ubuntu leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#Ridimensionamento
<Arrogutottu> Il fatto e che avevo ubuntu come primaria e non riuscivo a ridurla
<Arrogutottu> Fabio adesso ho 222 giga in cui avevo ubuntu, liberi, da win li vedo come spazio disponibile in verde ma non riesco a farci nulla, non posso eliminarli ne ridurli ne riassegnarli.. Come posso fare
<krabador> Arrogutottu, <Arrogutottu> Krab: avevo ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8, volevo togliere ubuntu per assegnare piu spazio a windos e poi reinstallare ubuntu... Ho cosi eliminato la partizione di ubuntu col risultato che ora non mi si avvia il PC
<krabador> alle 19:34
<Arrogutottu> Krab l ho risolto grazie...
<krabador> cosa vuoi fare adesso di preciso?
<Arrogutottu> Hahaha
<krabador> semplicemente, se devi gestire l'installazione windows, la cosa non riguarda questo canale
<Arrogutottu> Mettere ubuntu ma in meno spazio, cioè assegnargli meno giga, perché lo uso solo per certe cose e i programmi pesanti li tengo per win... Il vecchio ubuntu era un 13.x e non funzionava per nulla bene
<Arrogutottu> No win ce l'ho e funziona... Voglio rimettere ubuntu perche mi fa schifo win... Win lo uso solo per i programmi scolastici e alcuni giochi, non essendo capace di usare la macchina virtuale rivolevo almeno poter usare win... Pero vorrei reinstallare ubuntu in meno giga se possibile
<Arrogutottu> Una versione nuova e aggiornata magari come la 14.04 che go già in liveusb
<krabador> Arrogutottu, dalla live puoi maneggiare lo spazio in cui c'era la partizione in cui era installato ubuntu prima, con gparted, poi puoi far partire una nuova installazione
<Arrogutottu> Ma gparted lo installo in seguito su ubuntu??
<krabador> no
<krabador> è in live
<krabador> carichi ubuntu in live, nella stessa modalità che ti ha consentito di reintsallare l'mbr win
<krabador> carichi gparted, gestisci il disco , in base all'esigenza
<krabador> fai partire , sempre da li' l'installazione
<krabador> al momento di dire dove installare, selezioni "altro" , gli assegni la partizione che hai creato con gparted
<krabador> e installi
<Arrogutottu> Ora provo.. Grazie per tutto... Una domanda fuori dal contesto.. Che lavoro fai? Cioe, ne sai abbastanza di computer a quanto capisco... In cosa sei laureato?? Se posso, sono interessato
<krabador> Arrogutottu, sono un addetto al controllo qualità di lame per modellini di ghigliottine per giochi di ruolo medioevali
<Arrogutottu> Hahaha dai, davvero?
<krabador> Arrogutottu, si
<krabador> non sai quanto rende :D
<Arrogutottu> Hahaha ma BAH.. Dai sul serio... Insolito come lavoro.. Che palle ma devo connettersi ancora con la LAN per scaricare gparted?
<Arrogutottu> Come faccio a ridurre lo spazio unallocated in gpartted??
<Arrogutottu> Ho una partizione di 222.86giga unallocated.. Non posso fare nulla per gestirla
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, in uno spazio non allocato puoi creare nuove partizioni, non puoi ridimensionarlo
<Arrogutottu> Quindi sono costretto ad avere solo 220 giga per windows e riservare 222 per ubuntu anche se me ne serve molto meno???
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, no puoi aumentare la partizione di windows
<jester-> Arrogutottu: non allocato non è una partizione la spazio libero
<Arrogutottu> Come fabio
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, che versione di win?
<Arrogutottu> 8.1
<Arrogutottu> E di ubunti sto installando la 14.04
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, in vista e seven c'è uno strumento apposito di windows, suppongo anche in win 8.1
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<michele993> raga come resetto compiz
<michele993> ho fatto un casino
<michele993> XD
<jester-> mibofra: cancelli .compiz
<Arrogutottu> Ok vabbe non m importa va bene assegno 100giga del non allocato a ubuntu e il resto vedrò poi come gestirlo
<ANAM8> qualcuno mi può aiutare  sui passi da fare per sostituire unbuntu cib xubuntu suk portatile?
<cristian_c> ANAM8, che cosa devi fare, scusa?
<ANAM8> dovrei sostituire ubuntu 12.04 con xubuntu. Non l'ho mai fatto e pensavo solo di salvare la home del mio profilo e installarlo su pr poi reinstallare la mia home. Sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ANAM8, ti consiglio un bel backup
<cristian_c> ANAM8, potresti anche installare xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> ma l'altra opzione è quella di installare xubuntu, previo backup
<jester-> ANAM8: basta installare xubuntu-desktop e hai entrambi, cambi alla finestra di login
<cristian_c> e nella nuova installazione utilizza una home separata
<ANAM8> lo avevo letto ma ritengo che sia solo una cosa di grafica rimane ubuntu e xubuntu è più leggero
<Arrogutottu> Ora ho una partizione da 150giga per ubuntu e 3 partizione unallocated... Come posso aggiungerle alla primaria?
<ANAM8> avendo ubuntu sul portatile vorrei allegerirlo
<ANAM8> avevo pensato anche a lubuntu
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, devi ridimensionare la partizione che vuoi ingrandire, ammesso che lo spazio non allocato sia contiguo alla stessa
<fabio_cc> Arrogutottu, la partizione di windows ridimensionala dallo stesso win
<ANAM8> avendo ubuntu sul portatile vorrei allegerirlo
<cristian_c> !ripeti | ANAM8
<ubot-it> ANAM8: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> ANAM8: perchè non fai un ripristino di sistema dal pc stesso
<ANAM8> ripristinare ubuntu? non so come si fa e a che serve
<ANAM8> vorrei un SO leggero per il mio portatile
<Arrogutottu> Fabio non riesco ad ingrandire win da g partes anche perche non sono vicine quella di win e quella non allocata
<Arrogutottu> Ho win (deve/sda2) poi extended e poi unallocated
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-02
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<zgorbyo_> salve a tutti
<zgorbyo_> dal mio ubuntu 14 10 mancano alcune opzioni di spegimento
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, tipo?
<zgorbyo_> in particolare quando seleziono arresta dal menu che mi compare dal tasto in alto a dx posso poi scegliere soltanto fra blocca e termina sessione, che succede?
<zgorbyo_> mancano sospendi ed arresta
<zgorbyo_> inoltre alla pressione del tasto power non compare il menu delle opzioni di spegnimento
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, succede che avevi eseguito una installazione con una interfaccia grafica e un desktop manager e in seguito hai modificato qualcosa
<glpiana> questo fasì che la tua sessione non abbia permessi di spegnimento e riavvio
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, oppure il tuo utente non è l'utente con diritti in sudoers
<zgorbyo_> ho sbagliato qualcosa nelle procedura di installazione?
<zgorbyo_> ho installato normalmente daimmagine via usb come ho fatto tante volte
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, mi stai dicendo che è una nuova installazione pulita?
<zgorbyo_> y
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, apri un terminale e copiaci sto comando: cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, incolla qui la riga di output
<zgorbyo_> ok grazie
<zgorbyo_> Ubuntu 14.10 "Utopic Unicorn" - Release amd64 (20141022.1)zgorbyo@zgorbyo:~$
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, scrivi: ps aux | grep unity
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, se sono più di due righe usa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | zgorbyo_
<ubot-it> zgorbyo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zgorbyo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9341673/
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<zgorbyo_> ok fatto, ha recuperato un bel po di roba
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, ha letto gli archivi dei repository. ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zgorbyo_> ok fatto, ed io che credevo che il sistema fosse aggiornto
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, finiti gli aggiornamenti, riavvia il sistema e torna qui
<zgorbyo_> ok a tra poco
<zgorbyo_> ehe resetta vorrai dire!!!
<glpiana> O.o
<zgorbyo> rieccomi
<zgorbyo> glpiana ho riavviato come dicevi
<glpiana> zgorbyo, spero tu non abbia davvero resettato il pc come avevi scritto
<zgorbyo> purtroppo si non sapevo che fare per riavviare
<glpiana> zgorbyo, potevi chiederlo
<zgorbyo> hai ragione
<glpiana> zgorbyo, resettando, rischi la perdita di dati e lo "sminchiamento" (scusa il tecnicismo) del filesystem
<zgorbyo> azz+
<zgorbyo> dati ancora non ce ne sono
<zgorbyo> ho installato di fresco
<zgorbyo> dati miei intendo
<glpiana> zgorbyo, poi eventualmente facciamo un check del disco
<glpiana> intanto vai nel menu di sepgnimento e vedi se qualcosa è cambiato
<zgorbyo> no, nulla
<glpiana> zgorbyo, sta roba è strana. in un terminale scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm
<zgorbyo> e nemmeno compare il prompt di spegnimento alla pressione del tsto start
<zgorbyo> scusa tasto power
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9341917/
<glpiana> ben strano che non ti dia il menu di spegnimento. proviamo a riconfigurarlo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<zgorbyo> sai è una cosa che mi era già successa in passato
<zgorbyo> con una vers precedente
<zgorbyo> e che avevo probabilmente risolto reinstallando
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<ciampix> ok non so chi dirlo. La pagina web di download è sbagliata da mesi.
<zgorbyo> che faccio riavvio adesso?
<glpiana> ciampix, non qui :) vieni un attimo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> zgorbyo, no, chiudi la sessione, poi schiacci ctrl+alt+f1 e passi al login testuale, fai il login con username e password 8che non ti verrà mostrata ma scivila lo stesso e premi invio) e poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> zgorbyo, a quel punto fai il login e vedi se il menu di spegnimento è cambiato
<zgorbyo> aspe che mi ci serve la carta stavolta
<zgorbyo> ok procedo
<zgorbyo> non me la termina
<zgorbyo> la sessione intendo
<glpiana> zgorbyo, allora parti direttamente da ctrl+alt+f1 come ti ho scritto sopra
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> errore interno al riavvio
<glpiana> zgorbyo, sì ma che ha fatto? ha riavviato l'interfaccia grafica?
<zgorbyo> senti si ho dato il comando che mi hai scritto
<zgorbyo> senti non era per te cusa
<glpiana> lol
<zgorbyo> :=)
<glpiana> zgorbyo, ok, hai dato il comando, ma ti ha riavviato la sessione grafica?
<zgorbyo> si
<zgorbyo> avevo il prompt di login
<glpiana> zgorbyo, controlla il menu di uscita ora
<zgorbyo> già fatto, niente
<zgorbyo> e nemmeno il tasto power
<glpiana> zgorbyo, visto che si tratta di una nuova installazione io ti consiglierei di effettuarla nuovamente, ma rpima di farlo controlla la iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5sum | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<zgorbyo> si procedo
<zgorbyo> ho aperto il file
<zgorbyo> te lo poto?
<zgorbyo> posto
<glpiana> zgorbyo, non devi aprire nessun file. devi guardare il link che ti ho segnalato tramite ubot-it
<zgorbyo> ah ok scusa
<glpiana> zgorbyo, in pratica devi dare un comando, md5sum appunto, che ti da per output una stringa, che va confrontata con quella riportata sul server da cui hai preso la iso
<glpiana> zgorbyo, leggi la guida, spiega tutto
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> senti mi è venuta in mente una cosa
<zgorbyo> potrebbe essere colpa di compiz?
<zgorbyo> ma non ho mai avuto problemi
<glpiana> zgorbyo, compiz? hai toccato compiz?
<zgorbyo> lo uso da sempre senza prob
<zgorbyo> toccato in che senso
<glpiana> zgorbyo, compiz è già lì di default, se tu mi dici "potrebbe essere colpa di compiz" mi viene in mente che tu potresti averci fatto qualcosa
<zgorbyo> io ci uso solo 3 comandi dai plugin di compiz
<zgorbyo> inversioni colori e sposta finestra nell'altro monitor
<glpiana> zgorbyo, bah, non penso che quello possa influire. ma dall'installazione lo spegnimento ha mai funzionato?
<glpiana> o meglio, l'hai mai visto?
<zgorbyo> mi pare di si
<zgorbyo> ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<glpiana> zgorbyo, io reinstallerei e poi farei caso alla cosa
<glpiana> zgorbyo, installa senza fargli fare aggiornamenti e scaricamneti di software proprietario. ci si pensa dopo
<zgorbyo> dato che non riavvio molto spesso ed i riavvii che ho avuto finora saranno stati fatti in automatico dall aggiornamento software
<zgorbyo> aaaahhhhhhh
<ExPBoy> ?
<zgorbyo> non la sapevo qesta
<glpiana> zgorbyo, è una cosa che consiglio io per esperienza personale (sulla pelle degli utenti)
<zgorbyo> buono a saperlosi da te
<zgorbyo> allora reinstallo
<zgorbyo> ok glpiana grazie di tutto io stacco e procedo
<zgorbyo> arieccomi di nuovo
<zgorbyo> non mi crea nemmeno il disco di avvio adesso
<zgorbyo> è fermo a 50% copia dei file e non sembra voler andare oltre
<zgorbyo> anzi direi che è bloccato
<zgorbyo> miracolo sembra essersi sbloccato
<Jumpyyy> Ciao a tutti
<Jumpyyy> c'è nessuno?
<ExPBoy> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<v1t0> come  installare dal terminale  google heart
<zgorbyo> salve a tutti
<zgorbyo> glpiana ho reinstallato e sembra a posto
<zgorbyo> ma ho un nuovo stranop problema
<zgorbyo> praticamente adesso usc non trova compiz-plugins
<zgorbyo> veramente strana questa
<zgorbyo> adesso magicamente lo ha trovato
<zgorbyo> avevo provato 10 volte
<zgorbyo> alla unducesima è andata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dapportatile> BUongiorno a tutti
<dapportatile> Ho una domanda da porvi, oggi provando alcuni comandi sul mio portatile come abbassare il volume da 'Function+<TastoVolumeDOWN>' e poi riavviare e aspetarmi che una volta avviato il Sistema l'audio era disabilitato, ma mi sono imbattuto in questo problema: Una volta che riavvio il sistema il suono è sempre al 100% e questo è male perchè penso che n
<dapportatile> on salvi le impostazioni di sistema modificate durante la precedente sessione.. Come potergli dire che non deve riprodurre il suono di avvio o di salvare le impostazioni della sessione precedente come ad esempio il Volume?
<glpiana> dapportatile, per il volume possiamo provare una cosa
<glpiana> dapportatile, apri il terminale
<dapportatile> glpiana: aperto
<glpiana> dapportatile, scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> dapportatile, regola il volume (master o PCM) al livello che più ti aggrada
<dapportatile> glpiana: Ho Ubuntu 14.04 comunque OK
<glpiana> dapportatile, poi chiudi alsamixer premendo il tasto Esc una o due volte
<dapportatile> glpiana: Fatto
<glpiana> dapportatile, ora scrivi: sudo alsactl store
<dapportatile> glpiana: Ok sembra abbia salvato le impostazioni
<vincent547> Signori buongiorno, chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma ho scaricato il pacchetto di libreoffice (deb) e non so come installarlo
<glpiana> dapportatile, poi scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<dapportatile> glpiana: Ora dovrei dare il riavvio?
<dapportatile> ah ok glpiana
<glpiana> dapportatile, in fondo al file, ma prima di exit 0, nella riga sopra insomma, aggiungi: /usr/sbin/alsactl restore
<glpiana> dapportatile, salva il file, chiudi l'editor, riavvia il pc e vedi se il volume è a posto
<dapportatile> ;) glpiana a tra poco
<glpiana> vincent547, perchè non lo hai preso dal gestore del software?
<vincent547> dimenticavo uso il sistema lubutntu
<glpiana> vincent547, hai problemi con la versione fornita dal sistema?
<vincent547> glpiana bella domanda :D
<glpiana> vincent547, dammi una bella risposta :D
<vincent547> quindi posso scaricarlo direttamente da li?
<glpiana> vincent547, certo, libreoffice c'è
<vincent547> perfetto grazie mille e scusate :D
<vincent547> ascolta glpiana, gia che ci sono vorrei capire se con lubuntu è possibile usare un auricolare bluethoth per l'audio. Con ubuntu riuscivo a farlo in modo molto semplice
<dapportatile> glpiana: Non sembra funzioni, il suono allo Startup nella schermata di Login si sente ancora e infatti il suono è al 100%
<dapportatile> Anzi per essere precisi al 75%
<glpiana> dapportatile, apri alsamixer e controlla se è diverso da come lo avevi impostato tu
<glpiana> !bluetooth | vincent547
<ubot-it> vincent547: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<glpiana> vincent547, installa il software necessario e funzionerà come su ubuntu
<dapportatile> eh no glpiana ti ho appena scritto che il volume era al 75% o 80% e infatti ora è all'80
<vincent547> quello nel link ?
<glpiana> dapportatile, quindi più di  come lo avevi impostato?
<glpiana> vincent547, sì
<vincent547> grazie mille
<dapportatile> Si lo avevo impostato allo 0% cioè disabilitato glpiana
<glpiana> dapportatile, ok, per curiosità, nel terminale scrivi: sudo alsactl restore              e poi controlla con alsamixer se richiama le impostazioni che hai dato prima
<dapportatile> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> dapportatile, torno tra poco
<dapportatile> Si le impostazioni le ricarica
<glpiana> dapportatile, ok, almeno so che in teoria la cosa potrebbe funzionare
<glpiana> dapportatile, però non so dirti al momento come si imposta il volume iniziale su unity. posso cercare, se trovo qualcosa ti avviso
<dapportatile> SI sto cercando anche io glpiana
<Uzzi> sono alle prese con la configurazione di un server DNS con bind9,sto seguendo le guide, ma qualcuno potrebbe postarmi dei funzionanti db.dominio e db.192?
<glpiana> !chat | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dapportatile> Provo a scaricare AlsaMixer di Gnome
<dapportatile> Ma ogni Applicazione che sta su Ubuntu Software Center la possiamo scaricare anche da terminale?
<dapportatile> glpiana:
<glpiana> dapportatile, alsamixer di gnome ha poco senso metterlo, è solo una interfaccia a quello che hai usato in terminale
<glpiana> dapportatile, piuttosto controlla se su pavucontrol puoi impostare un volume fisso all'avvio
<glpiana> dapportatile, altra cosa: è solo il volume del suono di inizio che è particolarmente alto?
<dapportatile> glpiana: è tutto il volume, il master diciamo che è al 80% e dato che il volume del suono di avvio dipende dal volume master
<dapportatile> pavucontrol? glpiana
<glpiana> dapportatile, è un gestore di pulseaudio, che sarebbe poi quello che gestisce l'audio del tuo pc
<dapportatile> si ma non ho pavucontrol sul mio pc penso, non lo trovo glpiana
<dapportatile> Lo sto scaricando glpiana
<glpiana> dapportatile, prova a scriverlo nel terminale. se non c'è puoi installarlo
<dapportatile> Installato ma non sembra posso impostarlo
<ExPBoy> digita pavucontrol nel terminale
<dapportatile> ExPBoy: Si l'ho installato e sto nella GUI ma non posso impostare l'audio iniziale, al'avvio
<ExPBoy> manda una schermata per cortesia
<glpiana> dapportatile, prova comunque a impostare il volume come meglio credi e poi riavvia
<dapportatile> CI sono 5 tab Playback Recording  Output Devices Input Devices COnfiguration
<ExPBoy> Output
<ExPBoy> (che poi dovrebbe essere in italiano)
<dapportatile> A me piace Ubuntu in inglese :D
<ExPBoy> ok
<glpiana> che si dice iubiuntiu
<dapportatile> http://imgur.com/bXsmP5E
<ironman> ho un problema nella compilazione di  CUPS 2.0.1
<dapportatile> yubyuntyu
<ironman> ecco la compilazione: http://codepad.org/rnlQirmG
<glpiana> ironman, non c'è supporto alla compilazione su questo canale, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ironman> glpiana: ok
<ExPBoy> dapportatile, ti sta bene qul volume?
<ExPBoy> quel
<dapportatile> SI lho Mutato in pratic
<ExPBoy> ok allora chiudi e prova a riavviare
<ExPBoy> e vedi che succede
<dapportatile> Ok a dopo ExPBoy
<dapportatile> Allora in pratica il volume del pavucontrol non se lo pensa quello del sistema, cioè se abbasso da pavucontrol si abbassa e rimano abbassato anche all'avvio ma s abbasso il volume dal tasto FN+volumeGIU, oppure lo abbasso dal pannello in alto a dx
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> dapportatile, personalmento non so aiutarti
<skricciolo> giorno
<Guest57510> Salve...dovrei acquistare un pc, dove vorrei successivamente passare a linux, o meglio ubuntu, perchè da sempre sono stato affascinato da questo sistema operativo..vorrei chiedervi però se invece esistono dei pc portatili acquistabili direttamente con sistema operativo linux preinstallato, e con i driver della scheda video ecc, già tutto preinstall
<Guest57510> ato!?
<glpiana> !chat | Guest57510
<ubot-it> Guest57510: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fernidevelopperm> salve, ho un problema ho scaricato ubuntu 12.0.4 e l ho messo su pendrive con neetbotin quello che è, quando lo installo su un altro pc senza linea enthernent mi dice di crerare una cartella una cosa simile e dovrei digitare qualcosa ma non so cosa.
<fernidevelopperm> poi mi dice di creare una shell cosa è e come si fa ?
<fernidevelopperm> grazie a chi mi aiuta
<fernidevelopperm> mo sto scaricando 14.10 spero che non me le chieda ste cose
<glpiana> !installazione | fernidevelopperm
<ubot-it> fernidevelopperm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fernidevelopperm> grazie
<fernidevelopperm> scusate pero posso installare ubuntu anche se non ho una linea enthernet?
<akis24> fernidevelopperm: installare puoi ma il sistema comunque richiedera' aggiornamenti ecc quindi alla fine è giocoforza avere una linea adsl o almeno wifi
<fernidevelopperm> vabbe finchè non li faccio gli agiornamenti non è necessario
<fernidevelopperm> grazie per la risposta
<akis24> fernidevelopperm: di nulla
<fernidevelopperm> com è ubuntu?
<akis24> !chat | fernidevelopperm
<ubot-it> fernidevelopperm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<garioson> qualcuno sa dirmi come istallare ubuntu direttamente da bios?
<akis24> !installazione | garioson
<ubot-it> garioson: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fernidevelopperm> dove posso trovare una guida per l uso di codice a riga di comando per ubuntu?
<enzotib> !comandi | fernidevelopperm
<ubot-it> fernidevelopperm: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ilario04> Salve, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come modificare la risoluzione a 16:9 con ubuntu 14.10?
<dearandrea> salve vorrei avere delle informazioni
<dearandrea> ho un pc con windows 8 da cui ho estratto lHDD ora vorrei provare a recuperare i file presenti al suo interno ma mi da che la partizione e in dev/sdc2 e stata chiusa tramite fastboot o ibernata. windows ha deciso di non avviarsi piu ne tantomeno di fare il ripristino. L-accesso tramite il comando ro mount option non funziona
<dearandrea> avete soluzioni>
<dearandrea> ?
<jester-> dearandrea: la soluzione è avvira win8 e sistemare
<jester-> avviare
<pio33> salve avrei dei problemi con pulse audio,lho dovuto disinstallare per un problema all'audio ma ora che l'ho reinstallato non lo riesco piu a mettere nella barra delle notifiche..come devo fare?
<michele993> salve a tutti
<michele993> ho un problema con ubuntu
<pio33> anch'io u.u
<michele993> quando faccio arresta, termina solo la sessione
<michele993> ma il computer non si spegne
<michele993> che problema hai pio33?
<jester-> !qualcuno | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pio33> con pulseaudio
<michele993> i don't know
<pio33> praticamente lho dovuto disinstallare per dei bug dell'audio e ora che lho reinstallato non riesco a rimettere il regolatore del volume di pulseaudio nella barra delle notifiche
<jester-> pio33: magari e descrivi il problema
<Lino552> Salve, io avrei un problema da risolvere, e poi un dubbio da togliermi
<Lino552> ???
<Lino552> vorrei esporli
<krabador> te lo vieta qualcuno ?
<Lino552> non credo
<Lino552> allora...
<pio33> allora,prima quando inserivo le cuffiette nel pc,l'audio continuava ad uscire dagli altoparlanti,allora mi hanno fatto mettere dei settaggi e mi hanno fatto disinstallare pulseaudio,poi alla fine si è scoperto che era un bug che ancora non si risolveva..ora io vorrei rimettere il regolatore del volume di pulseaudio nella barra delle notifiche..ma n
<pio33> on so come fare
<jester-> pio33: unity?
<Lino552> volevo sapere se il mio Ubuntu 14.10 scaricato direttamente dal sito ufficiale è la versione supportata per 6 mesi oppure è quella supportata per 5 anni cioè (LTS)??
<pio33> jester- em cos'è ? xD ho installato ubuntu da 2 giorni xD
<jester-> pio33: controlla se hai installato indicator-sound
<krabador> Lino552, sul sito puoi direttamente scaricare sia l'una che l'altra
<jester-> pio33:  nel terminale dai:  unity --reset-icons
<krabador> Lino552, vedendo chiaramente qual'è l'LTS
<krabador> Lino552, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Lino552> io ho scaricato da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<pio33> jester- nada non è cambiato niente
<Lino552> è uguale??
<jester-> pio33: sudo apt-get install --reinstall   indicator-sound
<krabador> Lino552, nel link che ti ho dato quale delle 2 è indicata come LTS ?
<Lino552> e sul sito che da dove ho scaricato io
<Lino552> quindi non è LTS?
<pio33> jester- lho inserito ma non succede niente nel terminale
<jester-> Lino552: la 14 è LTS
<jester-> 14.04
<Lino552> IO HO 14.10
<Lino552> quindi non lo è?
<krabador> Lino552, dal link che ti ho dato, lo vedi chiaramente, cosa ri serve ancora?
<krabador> *ti
<Lino552> io ormai ho istallato 1 settimana fa il 14.10
<Lino552> ormai....
<Lino552> poi volevo chiedere un'altra cosa
<krabador> Lino552, sul sito era chiaramente specificato anche una settimana fa
<Lino552> dopo 6 mesi che succede quindi?
<krabador> Lino552, non hai fatto niente di strano o pericoloso, semplicemente tra 9 mesi ti converrà aggiornare
<krabador> 9 mesi
<krabador> non 6
<Lino552> cioè riscaricarlo di nuovo?
<krabador> o eseguire l'aggiornamento alla versione successiva
<Lino552> in automatico mi arriverà la notific per aggiornarlo alla versione successiva?
<krabador> si
<Lino552> allora ok...
<pio33> jester- lho inserito ma non succede niente nel terminale
<Lino552> poi ho un'altro problema che non dipende da ubuntu... ma dal mio pc asus, che praticamente una volta aggiornato a ubuntu la webcam mi visualizza al contrario, e non sò da dove e come istallare il driver per sitemarla....
<Lino552> ????
<jester-> !unityreset | pio33
<ubot-it> pio33: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<pio33> jester- ma non succede niente  D:
<Lino552> poi ho un'altro problema che non dipende da ubuntu... ma dal mio pc asus, che praticamente una volta aggiornato a ubuntu la webcam mi visualizza al contrario, e non sò da dove e come istallare il driver per sitemarla....
<jester-> pio33: http://askubuntu.com/questions/477226/sound-indicator-is-missing
<pio33> -editor in italiano che sarebbe?
<jester-> editor
<jester-> installa dconf-tools
<jester-> e poi gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true
<jester-> intel terminale
<pio33> perche ho inserito nel terminale il primo comando che dava nella risposta ma mi dava un errore
<pio33> tra le opzioni non mi esce sound
<darioovolte> ciao
<darioovolte> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?!?
<krabador> chiedi e lo saprai
<darioovolte> allora usavo ottimamente ubuntu versione 13 vado a fare l'aggiornamento 14.04 è addio
<krabador> e addio cosa?
<darioovolte> ehehe scusami... allora non mi parte piu
<darioovolte> mi da un errore all avvio
<krabador> darioovolte, se l'os è stato pasticciato, con aggiunte di ppa,e  customizzazioni varie, il passaggio di versione puo' dare problemi
<krabador> !ripristino | darioovolte
<ubot-it> darioovolte: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e non ci pensi piu'
<darioovolte> perfetto ...ma perdo tutti i miei dati
<krabador> no
<darioovolte> ripristiino solo la vecchia versione e ritrovo tutto al suo posto?
<krabador> se sequi la procedura di ripristino non viene toccata la gome
<darioovolte> ottimo, adesso sono con win....
<jester-> darioovolte: usa il dvd della 14.10
<darioovolte> faccio direttamente da qua?
<jester-> lol
<jester-> darioovolte: leggere la guida?
<darioovolte> scusatemi fuggo e ritorno tra poco!!! grazie cmq infinite per adesso... dopo vi do' anche l'errore preciso
<carletto> ciao
<CloseToTheEdge> ciao
<CloseToTheEdge> sapete come deframmentare un hard disk esterno? non ho winodw esiste un live-cd che deframmenta?
<CloseToTheEdge> un grazie in anticippo
<gigirock> CloseToTheEdge, dipende come e' formattato
<CloseToTheEdge> uno in ntfs e l'altro in fat32
<CloseToTheEdge> gigirock,
<gigirock> usa chkdsk del windows
<CloseToTheEdge> ma quello non serve da cd per gli errori?
<carletto1234321> ciao
<carletto1234321> ho un problema...
<carletto1234321> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<carletto1234321> su ubuntu è chiaro
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | carletto1234321
<ubot-it> carletto1234321: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !info shake-fs
<ubot-it> Package shake-fs does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> CloseToTheEdge, non ci sono applicazioni nei repo di ubuntu, a quanto so
<cristian_c> solo esterne
<carletto1234321> ho installato ubuntu da qualche settimana, ho collegato con il bluetooth del pc un dispositivo che sembrava lo avesse trovato ma dopo un po il bluetooth del mio pc non mi da più la possibilità di attivarlo...cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, resetta il pairing
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, e rifallo
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ah, resettalo sia sul dispositivo che sul pc
<carletto1234321> li ho spenti e riaccesi entrambi ma il pc quando messo su on bluetooth  lo mantiene per qualche istante e poi ritorna su off
<carletto1234321> 1/10 di secondo
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ho detto resettare il pairing
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, non ho detto di spegnerli e riaccenderli
<carletto1234321> scusa ma non so cosa vuol dire
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, accoppiamento, traduzione letterale
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pairing
<carletto1234321> letto....il problema è che non mi attiva più il bluetooh del pc quindi non ho accesso a nessun comando neanche per cercare il dispositivo
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ah, quindi hai la radio bluetooth del pc spenta?
<carletto1234321> ecco, e non si attiva che solo per 1/10 di secondo poi si rimette su off
<carletto1234321> all'inizio si erano collegati ma non funzionava granchè bene poi spento
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ora è spento?
<cristian_c> il bluetooth sul pc
<carletto1234321> si, ogni tanto porto il bottone su on ma una frazione di secondo e torna da solo su off
<carletto1234321> in quell'istante riesco a vedere un flash con l'accoppiamento del dispositivo(ora spento) con cui prima l'avevo collegato
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, lo fa anche in live?
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, lascia perdere l'accoppiamento
<cristian_c> ora è importante guardare la radio bluetooth del pc
<carletto1234321> live in che senso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<carletto1234321> leggo
<carletto1234321> credo di si, da impostazioni bluetooth
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ?
<cristian_c> non ho capito che c'entra impostazioni bluetooth
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, comunque, apri un terminale
<carletto1234321> lo si può tenere in on o in off il bloutooth
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sinceramente non ho capito cosa intendi
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, comunque, apri un terminale
<carletto1234321> il terminale e cosa devo farci? cristian non sono molto pratico
<carletto1234321> apertooo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | carletto1234321
<ubot-it> carletto1234321: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carletto1234321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9350095/
<michele993> salve
<cristian_c> sony-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: yes
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: no
<michele993> perche quando metto arresta ubuntu fa termina sessione?
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> !veggenti | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<michele993> eh non so perché ma va nella schermata del termina sessione
<michele993> mi appare la schermata della scelta utenti
<cristian_c> michele993, infatti questo dovrebbe avvenire
<cristian_c> michele993, tu a cosa pensavi servisse?
<michele993> io premo arresta
<michele993> si dovrebbe spegnere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> michele993, sai cos'è una sessione utente?
<michele993> si
<cristian_c> mmm
<michele993> ho tre bottoni
<michele993> termina sessione,
<michele993> sospendi e arresta
<cristian_c> <michele993> perche quando metto arresta ubuntu fa termina sessione?
<michele993> esatto
<cristian_c> michele993, ok
<cristian_c> avevo letto male, sorry
<cristian_c> michele993, se lanci le corrispondenti azioni da terminale, cosa ottieni?
<cristian_c> ancora meglio
<carletto1234321> sudo rfkill unblock all       lo inserisco di seguito ma non cambia nulla
<michele993> boh
<cristian_c> michele993, prova a lanciare la schermata da terminale
<michele993> scusa un attimo
<michele993> ma se premo arresta
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, posta tutto su pastebin
<michele993> devono apparire i due tasti spegni riavvia?
<michele993> prima così faceva a me
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, digitando ancora rfkill list
<michele993> poi qualcosa ho toccato
<michele993> e si è impasticciato ubuntu
<cristian_c> michele993, cos'hai toccato?
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> michele993, te ne sei entrato con:
<palermitano> salve un informazione ... mi si è bloccato ubuntu e l'ho dovuto formattare ... adesso mi continua a dare aggiornamenti di matlab senza averlo ... come faccio a fermare tutti questi aggiornamenti?!
<cristian_c> <michele993> perche quando metto arresta ubuntu fa termina sessione?
<cristian_c> michele993, queste cose le dovresti dire all'inizio, quando entri
<cristian_c> non dopo un po'
<carletto1234321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9350231/
<michele993> ok
<michele993> credevo che sapevate arresta cosa fa
<cristian_c> michele993, non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> <michele993> poi qualcosa ho toccato
<cristian_c> <michele993> e si è impasticciato ubuntu
<cristian_c> michele993, sono queste le informazioni che avresti dovuto fornire all'inizio
<cristian_c> invece di:
<cristian_c> <michele993> perche quando metto arresta ubuntu fa termina sessione?
<palermitano> salve un informazione ... mi si è bloccato ubuntu e l'ho dovuto formattare ... adesso mi continua a dare aggiornamenti di matlab senza averlo ... come faccio a fermare tutti questi aggiornamenti?!
<cristian_c> !ripeti | palermitano
<ubot-it> palermitano: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<michele993> va bene
<michele993> quindi come ripristino questa funzione?
<palermitano> quindi qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<carletto1234321> cristian ora si vede ancora quel dispositivo ma se spengo bloutooth per poi riaccenderlo fa lo stesso di prima
<cristian_c> <michele993> quindi come ripristino questa funzione?
<cristian_c> michele993, anche questa domanda è malposta
<cristian_c> michele993, sopratutto perché non è chiaro cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> <michele993> poi qualcosa ho toccato
<carletto1234321> ho eliminato il dispositivo che avevo collegato
<cristian_c> <michele993> e si è impasticciato ubuntu
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, posta il risultato  dei comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pazienza | palermitano
<ubot-it> palermitano: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<michele993> <cristian_c><michele993> e si è impasticciato ubuntu
<michele993> xD
<carletto1234321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9350307/
<michele993> non lo so da quando ha iniziato a fare sta cosa perché nel frattempo ho giocato con compiz, conky, cairo dock
<cristian_c> michele993, ti consiglio di fornire tutte le informazioni utili alla risoluzione del caso
<cristian_c> michele993, ecco , 'giovato' è un termine vago
<cristian_c> *giocato
<cristian_c> !ripristino | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<michele993> perderò tutte le personalizzazioni
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, quel 36 è veramente strano
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, quando compare hci0?
<cristian_c> palermitano, come ti vengono notificati gli aggiornamenti di matlab?
<carletto1234321> la seconda volta che ho ripetuto dopoaver dato il comando sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, spiegati meglio, che hai ripetuto cosa?
<carletto1234321> 1° comando   rfkill list    2° comando sudo rfkill unblock all,  avevo sbagliato qualcosa e l'ho rifatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, entra in una live e vedi se riscontri lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, anzi, prima digita nuovamente: rfkill list
<carletto1234321> cristian,facendo così il bloutooth si era ripreso e ha visto anche il mio telefono senza riuscire ad accoppiarsi ma appeno l'ho messo su off non vuole più tornare su on:(   provo
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, cos'hai messo su off?
<carletto1234321> l'applicazione del bloutooth
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, in che senso?
<carletto1234321> sull'impostazioni di sistema ho l'icona del bluetooth azzurra dove creo connessioni. tu come fai ad attivarlo o disattivarlo?
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, allora non ci capiamo
<carletto1234321> l'avevo capito
<carletto1234321> ahh
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, la radio bluetooth è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, è un portatile, giusto?
<carletto1234321> si
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, in ogni caso, non ho capito perché vuoi spegnere la radio bluetooth
<carletto1234321> quello che faccio anche con il telefonino per non avere campi elettromagnetici sempre attivi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ci sono metodi più efficaci
<carletto1234321> lo accendo quando ne ho bisogno
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ad esempio spegnerlo tramite tasto hardware
<carletto1234321> ma è lo stesso anche per il wifi
<cristian_c> appunto
<carletto1234321> stesso tasto.....credo
<cristian_c> ok
<carletto1234321> dici di lasciarlo sempre su on appena fattoa la procedura che mi hai indicato?
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, personalmente non l'ho mai bloccato via software
<cristian_c> sempre tramite hardware
<carletto1234321> rfkill list  e poi  sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, no
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, non capisco qual è il problema ad utilizzarlo tramite il tastino hardwar
<cristian_c> +e
<carletto1234321> scusami se devi accoppiare un telefonino al pc non usi l'applicazione del pc per vederlo?
<carletto1234321> quell'applicazione ha il tasto on e off
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sì, ma tu parli di campi elettromagnetici e sull'opportunità di tenerlo spento quando non serve
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, non intendo quello, lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> carletto1234321, non capisco qual è il problema ad utilizzarlo tramite il tastino hardwarù
<carletto1234321> seguirò il tuo consiglio se riesco ad attivarlo ma per ora è su off e non vuole andare su onn...ahihaihaih
<carletto1234321> prima si era ripreso
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sembra che tu non mi stia seguendo
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, prima lamenti un problema con la radio bluetooth
<cristian_c> problema che pare nopn esista, perché sei tu a spegnerla via software
<cristian_c> al che ti suggerisco di spegnerla via hardware
<cristian_c> e allora adesso non si capisce qual è il problema
<carletto1234321> giusto, e appena la spengo poi non si riaccende
<cristian_c> appurato tutto ciò
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, l'hai spenta via hardware?
<carletto1234321> tramite softwer
<cristian_c> -,-
<carletto1234321> no, altrimenti non avrei neanche connessione
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, per pochi secondi?
<carletto1234321> ma tu per collegare un dispositivo al pc come fai?
<carletto1234321> cristian scusa tanto il disturbo,
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, intanto aggiusta la radio
<cristian_c> poi si vede come collegar eil dispositivo
<cristian_c> anzi, fare l'accoppiamento
<carletto1234321> esatto;)
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, quindi, una volta sistemata la radio
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, resetta gli accoppiamenti e rifalli
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ah, va resettato sia sul pc che sul dispositivo
<palermitano> salve un comando per bloccare tutti i processi in esecuizione??
<cristian_c> palermitano, a che scopo?
<palermitano> apro il terminale
<carletto1234321> il software del bluetooth non ne vuole sapere di riattivarsi
<LostInMyHead> basta premere il tasto di spegnimento ...
<cristian_c> palermitano, tra l'altro non hai risposto alla domanda su matlab
<palermitano> scrivo sudo apt-get install flex e mi dice che non posso perchè la risorsa è occupata
<carletto1234321> riprovo a fare quello di prima su terminale
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sudo rfkill unbloc all
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> palermitano, quindi stai utilizzando qualche altra applicazione root?
<palermitano> nono
<carletto1234321> sudo rfkill unblock all   si è riattivatooo,
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ok, non spegnerlo pià via software
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, fallo via hardware, semmai
<cristian_c> palermitano, sicuro?
<carletto1234321> ora io mi domando ..... ma è un problema comune? se c'è la possibilità di spegnerlo perchè non lo si può fare
<palermitano> sisi
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, non so, ma io mi sono sempre trovato bene spegnendolo tramite tastino
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, e così fanno tanti altri utenti
<cristian_c> non vedo perché complicarsi la vita, considerato che il bluetooth non è sempre qualcosa di immediato
<carletto1234321> grazie cristian hai una pizza pagata
<carletto1234321> e una birra
<cristian_c> sopratutto gli accopiament
<carletto1234321> ahhh
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, al di là di tutto, se per te non è un problema, fallo via tastino
<carletto1234321> certo
<cristian_c> una volta rifatto l'accoppiamento, non dovrebbe darti problemi
<carletto1234321> grazie ciao
<cristian_c> perché magari con il blocco software l'accoppiamento si resetta o si incasina, questo è il mio timore, dato anche dal numero 36 che mi fa pensare, anche perché non hai postato rfkill successivamente
<cristian_c> e quindi non si può sapere è aumentato a 37
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> carletto1234321, ciao
<cristian_c> palermitano, posta una schermata
<ubuntufan> ciao
<ubuntufan> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lolmalefico> c'è un canale dedicato a i game per ubuntu/linux?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, non saprei, ma qui sei offtopic
<lolmalefico> chiesto su ubuntu chat mi hanno mandato sul it >.>
<lolmalefico> comunque ok sorry
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, non mi pare
 * lolmalefico is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-03
<daguccio> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Guest81757> scusate, avrei problemi a installare una scheda pci wireless della tp-link nel mio pc? non so se comprarla
<glpiana> Guest81757, dipende tutto dal chipset che monta
<glpiana> Guest81757, alcuni vanno al volo, altri han bisogno dell'installazione di firmware, altre ancora non vanno proprio
<Guest81757> glpiana, mentre gli adattatori usb, sempre wireless non hanno problemi, giusto?
<glpiana> Guest81757, anche lì, dipende dal chip. ma in ogni caso puoi trovare informazioni sul prodotto
<glpiana> ti faccio un esempio: individuata la scheda che ti interessa (che sia pci o usb è indifferente) puoi andare ad esempio su amazon, cercarla e leggere i commenti di chi l'ha acquistata
<glpiana> così scopri facilemente se va o meno su ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest81757, io ho fatto così per prendere la mia edimax usb
<Guest81757> glpiana, sul sito di ubuntu ci sono informazioni circa i chipset non funzionanti?
<glpiana> Guest81757, non ne ho idea. puoi provare a vedere se nel wiki c'è una sezione sull'hardware supportato
<glpiana> Guest81757, ma tu hai già individuato cosa acqusitare?
<glpiana> Guest81757, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/
<Guest81757> glpiana, mi stavo indirizzando per una chiavetta usb della tp-link tl-wn725n
<glpiana> Guest81757, aspetta, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest81757> glpiana, ok
<Malandrino> Salve a tutti, ho eliminato la partizione contente ubuntu per poter riassegnare spazio al mio sistema principale win8 e reinstallare ubuntu nuova versione in meno spazio, ma ora mi ritrovo con 100giga non allocati che non posso ridistribuire a win e il PC che non si avvia dandomi il seguente errore: the boot configurati in data forma tour OC is mis
<Malandrino> sing or contains errors... Ho provato tramite liveusb a reinstallare gli MBR di windows ma non funziona, il problema persiste, sto re installando ubuntu nella partizione libera ma come posso ripristinare il boot mancante di win???
<Malandrino> L errore è che boot configurations data for your PC is missing or contains errors
<glpiana> Malandrino, termina l'installazione. installerà il boot loader e se non hai toccato windows lo ritroverai nel menu di boot
<Malandrino> Ora non mi termina nemmeno l installazione.. Si e bloccato
<Malandrino> Sono amdsato avanti fino a chiedere paese, lingua tastiera e tutto, ho fatto installa, ha iniziato a copiare i file e ora hovla schermata installa davanti che e diventata grighia e posso solo ridurla ad icona senza poter cliccare altro
<glpiana> Malandrino, che versione stai installando?
<Malandrino> 14.04
<glpiana> Malandrino, e prima cosa avevi?
<Malandrino> 13.10
<glpiana> Malandrino, hai fatto partire direttamente l'installazione o l'hai provata prima di iniziare?
<Malandrino> L ho provata andava anche se molto spesso si bloccava
<glpiana> Malandrino, e pure bloccandosi hai deciso di installarla
<Malandrino> Pensavo fosse normale dato che ce l'ho su USB
<glpiana> Malandrino, ubuntu o una versione minore?
<Malandrino> Ubuntu
<glpiana> Malandrino, secondo me è meglio se provi con una versione diversa. se vuoi una grafica comuqnue accattivante predni kubuntu, altrimenti xubuntu o lubuntu
<glpiana> Malandrino, ne scegli una, la provi. se non si blocca procedi con l'installazione
<Malandrino> Cosa cambia? E poi come faccio a scaricarla adesso? Perche non mi parte il PC se non tramite liveusb
<glpiana> installare da una versione che si blocca è pericoloso, perchè come nel tuo caso il sistema può bloccarsi in fase di installazione
<Malandrino> Non posso installare una specie di boot loader di windows cosi intanto risolvono il problema e posso usare il PC con win per scaricare una delle altre versioni di linux
<glpiana> Malandrino, allora, se non hai accesso ad altro pc, non ti resta che riprovare a installare con la versione che hai ora. incrociando le dita.
<glpiana> Malandrino, io di boot loader di windows non so nulla, sorry
<glpiana> Malandrino, piuttosto durante l'installazione non mettere la psunta agli aggiornamenti e al software di terze parti
<glpiana> così si riduce il tempo di installazione e con esso aumentano le probabilità di riuscita
<Malandrino> Riprovò.. Ora mi dice che devo eliminate la vecchia versione , sem!per 14.04 , di ubuntu... Cioè ha iniziato a insta
<Malandrino> Ma si e bloccato, elimina la parte di installazione che aveva fatto
<glpiana> Malandrino, con cosa hai ridimensionato la partizione di windows?
<Malandrino> Originariamente non l'ho fatto io ma un collega, avevo 250 GB a win e 250gb a ubuntu... Ho eliminato ubuntu pensando di poter riassegnare spazio a win dato che con gparted non riuscivo, ma ora mi ritrovo a non poter avviare nemmeno win... Ho provato anche a reinstallare gli MBR di win, perche mi era già successo questo problema pochi giorni fa cerc
<Malandrino> ando di fare la stessa cosa, ma non funziona piu, chissà cosa ho eliminato
<glpiana> Malandrino, toccare i dischi è sempre rischioso. in ogni caso avrai un backup dei tuoi dati, vero?
<Malandrino> No... Ma i dati di windows sono sani, cioè quelli non li ho toccati... E le cose che mi interessano davvero come il materiale universitario li ho salvati anche sul tablet quindi perdersi giochi e cose di poco conto che saprei reinstallare...
<glpiana> Malandrino, ok, dimmi a che punto è l'installazione ora
<Malandrino> Dopo aver premuto avanti su disposizione tastiera mi si apre un pop up dicendo: ubi-usersetup crashed... Posso fare quit, try again(ma si ripresenta lo stesso errore) oppure andaree avanti, ma andando avanti c e la possibilità che l installazione non vada a buion fine dice... Quindi è qui il problema...
<Malandrino> Ubi setup failed with exit code 10
<glpiana> Malandrino, ok, scegli quit
<glpiana> Malandrino, riavvia la live in prova
<Malandrino> Fatto
<glpiana> Malandrino, dimmi quando è avviata
<Malandrino> Avviata
<ExPBoy> urca
<glpiana> Malandrino, spiacente, non ci credo
<Malandrino> ?
<glpiana> Malandrino, impossibile che una live si riavvii in meno di un minuto, sorry, it's impossible
<Malandrino> Si e avviata... Perché dovrei mentire
<glpiana> boh
<ExPBoy> Malandrino, ma quanti pc hai?
<Malandrino> Cioè ti sto chiedendo aiuto perche dovrei prenderti i. Giro
<glpiana> Malandrino, vabbè, clicca sull'icona per far partire l'installazione
<Malandrino> Uno, la live l ho scaricato con quello di un mio amico u
<Malandrino> Ieri
<Malandrino> Install ubuntu 14.04 LTS clicco
<glpiana> Malandrino, il pc è collegato in rete?
<ExPBoy> Malandrino, magari io mi posso sbagliare ma se hai riavviato con la live dovresti essere uscito da qui e poi rientrato
<Malandrino> Si con la ethernet perche WiFi non andava
<Malandrino> Ci sto scrivendo da tablet
<ExPBoy> ahhh
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> ora si siamo :)
<glpiana> Malandrino, la prima schermata ti propone l'aggiornamento del programma di installazione?
<Malandrino> La prima mi dice benvenuti, e possibile leggere le note di rilascio
<glpiana> Malandrino, ok, procedi
<glpiana> quando richiesto NON mettere la psunta ad aggiornamenti e software proprietario
<Malandrino> Ora preparazione etrc... Non metto nessuna spunta, ho 6.5 giga di spazio libero, è collegata alla rete elettrica e a internet.. Vado avanti
<maarco> Ciao a tutti, sto facendo il ripristino di ubuntu in un altro pc, e pare che il procedimento sia bloccato al passaggio "rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo" da circa 3 ore
<maarco> è normale?
<glpiana> Malandrino, sì procedi
<glpiana> maarco, non penso
<glpiana> maarco, mouse e tastiera funzionano?
<Malandrino> Eh ci mette un po, cioè sta caricando la schermata successiva ma consta mettendo parecchio... Ok andato avanti
<maarco> mouse si,tastiera come verifico?
<glpiana> maarco, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per esempio
<maarco> si funziona
<Malandrino> Su questo PC è presente wind 8 e ubuntu 14.04.1 lts come procedere? Eliminare ubuntu, cancella tutto e reinstallare, altro...
<maarco> il mouse rimane con il cursore "a cerchio" che appare quando il sistema sta lavorando
<glpiana> maarco, da tre ore. vedi un tasto per annullare?
<maarco> no niente
<maarco> c'è il pulsante skip ma non posso premerlo
<glpiana> maarco, reinstallare potrebbe essere una opzione corretta. leggi bene cosa c'è scritto nella descrizione dell'operazione
<glpiana> maarco, il pc è collegato alla rete?
<maarco> si
<glpiana> maarco, il messaggio prima di questo non era per te, sorry
<glpiana> maarco,  reinstallare potrebbe essere una opzione corretta. leggi bene cosa c'è scritto nella descrizione dell'operazione
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> Malandrino,   reinstallare potrebbe essere una opzione corretta. leggi bene cosa c'è scritto nella descrizione dell'operazione
<glpiana> ecco, ce l'ho fatta
<Malandrino> Si ma con cancella tutto mi elimina anche win
<glpiana> Malandrino, che cosa c'entra, di grazia, cancella tutto con reinstalla?
<maarco> glpiana io non devo reinstallare giusto? Se il messaggio sulla rete era per me allora si, il pc è connesso alla rete
<Malandrino> Ci sono 3 opzioni:-elimina e reinstallare ubuntu...- elimina tutto e reinstallare ubuntu...-altro
<glpiana> maarco, sì per te era il messaggio sulla rete. comuqnue interromperei in qualche modo il processo, visto che sembra bloccato
<glpiana> Malandrino, limitati a ubuntu senza toccare windows
<Malandrino> Ok fatto avanti... Sta caricando
<maarco> glpiana ma se ora faccio shutdown forzato (tipo stacco il pc dalla corrente) non è che faccio qualche danno?
<glpiana> maarco, certo che fai danno. mica si deve fare così
<Malandrino> Mi da lo stesso errore di nprima
<glpiana> maarco, quando hai fatto ctrl+alt+f1 a che finestra ti ha portato?
<glpiana> Malandrino, che errore?
<maarco> glpiana primo terminale
<glpiana> maarco, bene, già loggato?
<Malandrino> Ubi-usersetup crashed
<glpiana> Malandrino, devi rifare il media di installazione
<maarco> glpiana che intendi? Il nome utente è ubuntu
<glpiana> maarco, intendo se hai il prompt o se ti chiede il login
<Malandrino> Posso rifarlo dalla live USB o devo prendere un altro pc??
<maarco> glpiana ho il prompt
<glpiana> Malandrino, se hai un'altra usb potresti anche tentare di farla da live usb
<glpiana> maarco, vediamo che sta facendo. scrivi: ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> maarco, dimmi se esce una sola riga o più righe
<maarco> una sola riga
<maarco> glpiana
<glpiana> maarco, ora: ps aux | grep ubiquity
<maarco> tante righe
<maarco> glpiana4
<maarco> glpiana4
<glpiana> maarco, ora: ps aux | grep fsck
<maarco> glpiana una sola
<Malandrino> Scarico che versione di linux??
<glpiana> maarco, ps aux | grep apt
<maarco> glpiana una sola
<glpiana> Malandrino, io starei su qualcosa di leggero, tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> maarco, riavviamo: sudo reboot
<maarco> glpiana poi riprovo a ripristinare?
<glpiana> maarco, magari spiegami perchè vuoi fare il ripristino
<maarco> glpiana me l'avevano consigliato qua in chat
<maarco> perchè non riuscivo ad aggiornare
<glpiana> maarco, prima di riavviare in live per il ripristino, avvia la tua installazione che do un'occhiata
<maarco> glpiana mi appare una "busybox"
<glpiana> maarco, avvialo in recovery, magari con un kernel precedente
<maarco> glpiana come faccio? ora come lo riavvio?
<glpiana> maarco, con ctrlèalt+canc e se non va con il tasto del pc
<maarco> glpiana mi entra comunque nella busybox
<glpiana> maarco, anche con kernel precedenti?
<maarco> glpiana ho solo 2 possibilità di recovery
<maarco> ora provo la seconda
<maarco> glpiana stessa cosa
<glpiana> maarco, oki, avvia da live in prova
<maarco> glpiana ok misteriosamente è entrato su windows, devo aspettare che aggiorni
<glpiana> aspettiamo
<Malandrino> Non capisco perche ripristinando il MBR non parta comunque windows 8... Che problema ha??
<Malandrino> Non riesco a fare un altra liveusb da questo pc tramite liveusb...si blocca di continuo... Se potessi accedere a win potrei farla
<maarco> glpiana non riesco a avviare da live
<maarco> nel bios non mi appare la scelta dvd
<maarco> prima appariva
<glpiana> maarco, è un portatile o un fisso?
<maarco> portatile
<glpiana> maarco, spegnilo, stacca la spina, togli la batteria. aspetta un minuto, riattacca tutto e riprovas
<glpiana> Malandrino, hai un disco di ripristino di windows?
<Malandrino> No perche era già installato sul PC e non me ne hanno mandati... Costa 60€ un CD di ripristino
<glpiana> Malandrino, prova a dare un'occhiata qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<Malandrino> Provo
<maarco> glpiana mi da la scelta dvd ma non avvia
<maarco> passa all'opzione successiva
<glpiana> maarco, non so che dirti. si apre il lettore?
<maarco> glpiana si si apre
<maarco> glpiana sono rientrato nel bios e ora appare windows come prima scelta
<maarco> non so cosa stia succedendo
<glpiana> maarco, il bios non parla di windows. il bios non sa come si chimano i sistemi operativi
<maarco> glpiana il boot
<maarco> ok è entrato
<Malandrino> Glpiana facendo sudo fdisk -l posso capire se ho eliminato parti fondamentali per l avvio di win??
<Malandrino> Perche la guida che mi hai mandato funziona solo se non ho eliminato completamente il bootloader di win
<glpiana> Malandrino, puoi vedere se hai la partizione di boot e quella di sistema
<maarco> glpiana ho scelto "try ubuntu ... "
<glpiana> maarco, ok, dimmi quando hai caricato
<Malandrino> Come capisco se ho quella di boot
<Malandrino> Sotto boot nella riga di dev/sda2 (che e quella di win) ho un asterisco
<glpiana> Malandrino, e sda1?
<Malandrino> Nulla
<glpiana> Malandrino, vedi solo sda2?
<Malandrino> Vedo sda1 sda2 sda3 sda5 sda6 SDA 7 ma solo vicino a sda2 ho l asterisco sotto boot
<maarco> glpiana ha caricato
<glpiana> maarco, oki, ma l'imprortante è che vedi sda1. dimmi cosa c'è scritto sulla riga di sda1
<glpiana> maarco, apri un terminale
<glpiana> maarco, ah, collegati dal pc in questione per favore
<Malandrino> Sotto start 2048, sotto end 718847, sotto blocks 358400, sotto id 7, sotto system hpfs/NTFS/exFat
<glpiana> Malandrino, ok, procedi pure con la lettura della guida
<Malandrino> Perfetto, grazie
<Malandrino> Provo, rimango qui
<maarco> glpiana eccomi
<glpiana> maarco, in un terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<maarco> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> !paste | maarco
<ubot-it> maarco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maarco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/9353780/
<glpiana> maarco, fai la stessa cosa con il comando: sudo parted -l
<maarco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/9353794/
<glpiana> maarco, ma tu sei sicuro di avere installato ubuntu realmente? non è che hai usato wubi?
<maarco> glpiana non so cosa sia wubi quindi non credo
<glpiana> maarco, hai installato facendo partire il dvd da windows?
<maarco> quando ho installato ubuntu l-anno scorso *13.02 ho fatto esattamente la stessa cosa che sto facendo ora
<maarco> ho utilizzato un cd live
<glpiana> maarco, io non vedo nessuna partizione di linux, a parte una swap di 8 giga
<maarco> glpiana ora che guardo non ce in effetti
<maarco> ma io ho usato linux fino a stamattina e sono sicuro che c-era
<maarco> scusa l-italiano ma ho la tastiera inglese e mi incasino
<glpiana> maarco, e stamattina poi che hai fatto?
<maarco> deve aver cambiato qualcosa il ripristino paziale che ho fatto
<glpiana> perchè davvero, lì non c'è, ci sono solo filesystem di windows
<maarco> ho fatto la stessa procedura che si fa per installare ubuntu con la differenza che nel menu di scelta ho scelto ripristina installazione
<maarco> o qualcosa del genere
<maarco> mi stai dicendo che ho perso i dati
<Malandrino> Non mi si avvia piu nemmeno la liveusb.. Bestemmioni
<glpiana> maarco, ti sto dicendo che non ho idea di dove mettere mano. senza partizione di linux non posso farti fare nulla per ripristinarlo
<maarco> glpiana comunque secondo me e quella da 182 giga
<glpiana> maarco, numero della partizione?
<maarco> perche guardando nei file che ci sono dentro mi appare la cartella @marco@ che era quella che avevo
<maarco> sda6
<glpiana> Malandrino, come non si avvia? seleziona al boot il device
<maarco> non mi fa accedere alla cartella quindi no sono sicuro
<Malandrino> L ho fatto, try ubuntu, carica e poi schermata nera
<glpiana> maarco, l'hai montata? o l'hai aperta col file manager?
<maarco> file manager
<diss> Ciao
<glpiana> Malandrino, spegni il pc, stacca la corrente e pure la batteria se è un portatile. dopo almeno un minuto riprova
<Malandrino> Provo
<diss> Ragazzi ho un problema con i driver di rete
<glpiana> maarco, e a parte marco, dentro cosa edi? bin? lib? etc? le vedi?
<diss> su Ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> diss, non è più supportata. che intendi per driver di rete?
<maarco> glpiana dentro l-hard disk ci sono diverse cartelle tipo boot, cdrom, home, media, opt. root, run, srv, tmp, ubiquiti/apt/clone,usr,var
<diss> Che non riesco ne a connettermi con il cavo ethernet e ne wireless
<maarco> marco [ dentro home
<maarco> e c-[ solo quello
<glpiana> maarco, nel terminale scrivi: mount | grep sda6                 e copia qui la riga
<glpiana> diss, in seguito a cosa?
<maarco> glpiana
<diss> In seguito a nulla su questo portatile su ubuntu non sono mai riuscito a connettermi
<maarco> glpiana /dev/sda6 on /media/ubuntu/246a84c5-0125-4b88-9942-3d315b02498c type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,uhelper=udisks2
<glpiana> diss, allora scaricati e installa una versione supportata, 14.04 o 14.10 e vedi se hai ancora il problema. nel caso lo affrotniamo
<glpiana> maarco, oki, ora scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<diss> e veramente io sul portatile ho sia windows che ubuntu
<it-32> ciao a tutti ho un problema con xrdp da desktop remoto mi connetto ma ho schermo grigio perche?
<maarco> glpiana ok fatto
<glpiana> diss, non vedo il problema
<glpiana> maarco, ora scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<diss> glpiana mi sapresti spiegare come proseguire
<maarco> glpiana ok fatto
<glpiana> maarco, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> !release | diss scarichi una iso adatta al tuo pc anzitutto
<ubot-it> diss scarichi una iso adatta al tuo pc anzitutto: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<maarco> mount point /mnt/dev does not exists
<glpiana> !installazione | diss e poi leggi qui
<ubot-it> diss e poi leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> maarco, dammi l'output di: ls /mnt
<maarco> boot   home        media  root  srv       tmp                 usr
<maarco> cdrom  lost+found  opt    run   swapfile  ubiquity-apt-clone  var
<maarco> glpiana
<diss> quindi da windows scarica ubuntu giusto ?
<Malandrino> Nulla ancora schermata nera
<glpiana> diss, puoi scaricarlo usando il sistema che preferisci. visto che il tuo ubuntu non va in rete ti vedo costretto a farlo da windows
<glpiana> Malandrino, non è che prima tentando di fare la usb hai toccato quella su cui hai la live?
<glpiana> maarco, facciamo una bella cosa. recupera un support sub 8chiavetta o altro) e fatti una copia dei dati che hai in /mnt/home/marco
<Malandrino> No, sicuro... La riconosce, faccio try ubuntu, carica poi si blocca,.. Aspetto che torni un mio amico e rifaccio la loveusb con kubuntu
<glpiana> maarco, dopodichè reinstalla
<glpiana> Malandrino, meglio
<maarco> glpiana con file manager come entro su mnt_
<Malandrino> Glpiana tu che lavoro fai che ne sai cosi tante di PC??
<glpiana> maarco, vai in system o in / e ci trovi mnt
<glpiana> Malandrino, il mio lavoro non c'entra nulla coi pc. ma per chiachcierare vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Malandrino> Si SCS
<maarco> glpiana non mi fa aprire la cartella marco
<glpiana> maarco, nel terminale scrivi: ls /mnt/home/marco
<maarco> mi dice che non ho i permessi necessari
<glpiana> maarco, prova con sudo ls /mnt/home/marco
<maarco> glpiana con sudo mi dice che ci sono solo 2 file
<maarco> access/your/private/data.desktop
<maarco> e readme.txt
<glpiana> maarco, avevi installato su una sola partizione o avevi fatto la home separata?
<glpiana> maarco, avevi criptato la home -.-
<glpiana> maarco, pessima scelta. non so come farti recuperare i dati, spiacente
<maarco> glpiana guarda non l-ho fatto di proposito, probabilmente era spuntato di default da qualche parte
<glpiana> maarco, non è spuntato di default
<maarco> glpiana vabb non [ gravissimo, delle cose pi\ importanti avevo gi' fatto backup
<maarco> non esiste nessun modo ?
<maarco> anche solo per esplorare e capire cosa sto perdendo
<glpiana> maarco, allora reinstalla. ma prima prova a fondo la versione da live, in modo da sapere se gira bene o meno sul tuo hardware
<glpiana> maarco, io non lo so
<glpiana> maarco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta vedi se trovi informazioni qui
<maarco> glpiana qual [ il comando per visualizzare i dettagli dei file da terminale_
<maarco> tipo per capire se quel file.desktop contiene tutto
<ExPBoy> maarco, se intendi di vedere cosa contiene prova con gedit
<glpiana> io piuttosto leggerei il readme. comunque: ls -la data.desktop
<maarco> glpiana ho aperto il readme con gedit
<maarco> ma pare sia vuoto
<maarco> glpiana sticazzi faccio la reinstallazione
<glpiana> lol
<maarco> glpiana pero non voglio perdere i dati sulla partizione di windows
<maarco> quello non lo rischio giusto_
<glpiana> maarco, basta che in fase di installazione non la tocchi
<glpiana> evita voci tipo "cancella l'intero disco" e similari
<maarco> ok quindi riavvio da dvd e faccio la reinstallazioen giusto?
<glpiana> maarco, leggi bene le spiegazioni riportate sotto ogni voce alla schermata di partizionamento
<glpiana> maarco, se sto dvd ti convince, sì. altrimenti no
<maarco> l-ho creato ieri
<glpiana> a tra breve
<maarco> ok
<maarco> grazie
<FRANKS> Salve
<it-32> ragazzi per xrdp? nessun aiuto?
<it-32> mi connetto ma schermo grigio
<ruospo> Salve a tutti
<ruospo> H oun problema con l'istallazione della live xubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one AOA110
<ruospo> Creo una usb bootable con il programma live linux
<jester-> quindi?
<ruospo> ma quando la inserisco nel netbook si impianta sull citsatra sylinux peter Anvin et al
<jester-> !usbwin | ruospo falla con questo
<ubot-it> ruospo falla con questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ruospo> i codici che seguivano la iiuascrdt ylinux sono poi cambiati in base al software che utilizzaveopr ra  ecrela usb bootable
<jester-> ruospo: se hai uefi devi togliere il secure boot dal bios
<ruospo> Ho provato anche con questo
<jester-> e controlla md5sum della iso scaricata che se ha errori è tempo perso
<jester-> !md5sum | ruospo
<ubot-it> ruospo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ruospo> Ho fatto anche questa procedura
<ruospo> sarà mica la pennausb ???
<ruospo> ah comunqu esul netbook ho installato lubuntu
<jester-> ruospo: se la live nella usb non parte o è fatta male o secure boot ti fotte, è comunque un problema del pc o usb fatta male
<ruospo> forse questo problema è dovuto anche da questo o è n uacavolata quella che sto dicendo?
<jester-> ruospo: la live parte comunque
<ruospo> ho deciso di cambiare da lubuntu a xubuntu perchè con l'ultimo aggiornamento da 13.04 a 14.04 il netbook è diventato instabiele lento
<jester-> xubuntu è un tantino piu pesante
<ruospo> posso creare lausb bootable direttamente da lubuntu scaricando la iso di xubuntu?
<ruospo> addirittura!!!!
<GURUGU> ciao a tutti
<ruospo> quindi non mi conviene passare?
<jester-> ruospo: nom il pc è vecchiotto?
<ruospo> eh si
<GURUGU> posso sapere l'argomento della discussione?
<jester-> ruospo: allora ti converebbe installare la 12,04 che ha  ancora supporto
<ruospo> l'ultimo aggiornamento di lubuntu mi ha reso il netbook lento ed instabile e stavo pensando di passare a xubuntu
<jester-> ruospo: oiu s uva avanti  ep iu i pc vecchi faranno fatica
<GURUGU> mmm
<GURUGU> hai considerato la possibilità di installazione da mini.iso?
<ruospo> cioè non ho capito la versione 13.04 non era più supportata mentre la 12.04 si???
<GURUGU> si
<GURUGU> LTS
<ruospo> in che senso da mini iso
<GURUGU> suppporto per 5 anni
<GURUGU> allora
<GURUGU> la mini.iso è una piccola immagine (30ina scarsa di MB)
<GURUGU> e ti trovi il sistema operativo base-base
<jester-> GURUGU: r che differenza farebbe?
<GURUGU> che nn usi metapacchetti
<GURUGU> di conseguenza
<ruospo> ma la differenza poi è parecchia?
<GURUGU> hai un utilizzo di ram e compagnia bella molto più basso
<ruospo> ho capito
<jester-> GURUGU: non è che poi il sistema cambi nella sostanza
<Rhein2014> Buongiorno
<ruospo> mmm è quello cah vrieitroev eer
<GURUGU> @jester: beh differenze ce ne sono parecchie
<jester-> balle
<GURUGU> specialmente in avvio
<Rhein2014> avrei una domanda a proposito dell'installazione di Ubuntu
<GURUGU> spara
<ruospo> quindi ragazzi che mi consigliate di fare??
<jester-> ruospo: 12.04
<ruospo> LTS?
<Rhein2014> ok... quando si stá installando mi dice che non c'é windows installato
<jester-> poi quando scade cambi il sourceslist
<ruospo> sempre lubuntu?
<ruospo> ok
<jester-> Rhein2014: se hai uefi winz non lo vede
<ruospo> grazie
<jester-> Rhein2014: se non te lo sei segato
<Rhein2014> cosa devo fare allora?
<ruospo> ah ma quindi il disco di avvio posso crearlo ora da lubuntu senza dover utilizzare windows?
<GURUGU> rhein
<Rhein2014> si
<jester-> ruospo: certo che si
<GURUGU> fai uno screen di gparted e postalo
<Rhein2014> non so cosa sia screen di gparted
<ruospo> grazie a tutti
<GURUGU> sei da live?
<Rhein2014> appare una finestra .... e non posso copiare il tipo di errore... ho provato ... non permette copiare
<GURUGU> no aspetta
<GURUGU> ripetimi un secondo il problema
<GURUGU> devo aver capito male
<glpiana> !uefi | Rhein2014
<ubot-it> Rhein2014: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Rhein2014> ho 2 cd... uno lo ho scaricato e poi masterizzato ( e questo é quello che non riconosce windows) l'altro cd é di una rivista tedesca e questo non lo install pure
<GURUGU> allora
<glpiana> Rhein2014, che windows hai?
<Rhein2014> purtroppo window s 7   64 bit
<GURUGU> ma ti parte la live di ubuntu oppure il problema è nel boot
<Rhein2014> e non posso toglierlo
<glpiana> Rhein2014, allora leggiti la guida relativa a uefi indicata sopra da ubot-it
<GURUGU> ?
<Rhein2014> sembra che vada tutto bene fino a che appare la finestra che dice che non trova windows
<GURUGU> quindi riesci ad entrare in live. prima di provare l'installazione
<GURUGU> cerchi gparted
<GURUGU> lo apri
<glpiana> !uefi | Rhein2014 e due
<ubot-it> Rhein2014 e due: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GURUGU> e fai una foto(tasto stamp credo funzioni) e la carichi qui http://uppix.com/
<glpiana> GURUGU, per cortesia, puoi attenerti alle regole del canale?
<glpiana> GURUGU, per le immagini devi dare !image
<glpiana> !image | GURUGU
<ubot-it> GURUGU: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> GURUGU, e non il sito che preferisci tu
<Rhein2014> ok, grazie adesso provo un pó a cercare... grazie a tutti
<glpiana> Rhein2014, non devi cercare, devi leggere la guida su uefi. se con quella non risolvi, vieni qui e se ne parla
<GURUGU> scusa
<GURUGU> nn sapevo di sta regola
<GURUGU> capito
<GURUGU> prox volta do quel comando
<glpiana> !enter | GURUGU
<ubot-it> GURUGU: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Rhein2014> ok grazie vedo cosa dicono le guide.... visto che non sapevo di UEFI
<jester-> Rhein2014: e serve la 64 bit
<GURUGU> glpiana:cosa posso fare? cmq... dove trovo tutte le regole, così me le leggo una volta per tutte?
<glpiana> !irc | GURUGU per cominciare
<ubot-it> GURUGU per cominciare: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> GURUGU, e poi stai qui e vedi come funziona :)
<Rhein2014> la 64 bit la ho, sia scaricata che dal cd che veniva con il giornale
<GURUGU> Chiedevo giusto per non darti troppo lavoro.. se me ne devi linkare una alla volta fai notte :)
<Rhein2014> allora... io sembra che ho fatto le cose corrette... ho usato UEFI, pero poi comunque mi dice che non c'é un altro sistema operativo installato. non mi da nemmeno l'opzione di : Install Ubuntu alongside them
<Rhein2014> solamente: Erase disk and Install Ubuntu
<GURUGU> posta screen gparted
<GURUGU> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rhein2014> ok
<rhein2014> ciao di nuovo
<glpiana> rhein2014, hai risolto sta menata del uefi?
<rhein2014> la domanda adesso é: meglio Ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10? perché credo stia lí il problema durante L#installazione
<rhein2014> 14.04 non riconosce automaticamente le partizioni
<rhein2014> mentre 14.10 LSt si
<glpiana> rhein2014, l'una o l'altra sono in grado di riconoscere le partizioni
<rhein2014> secondo la guida no
<glpiana> io ho però un dubbio: non è che hai roba tipo avvio veloce attivato in windows?
<rhein2014> Ubuntu 14.04 e precedenti non riconoscono i sistemi Windows installati in modalità UEFI. Per installarvi Ubuntu a fianco è necessario selezionare l'opzione Altro. Per maggiori informazioni consultare la guida dedicata.
<rhein2014> Ubuntu 14.10 invece riconosce correttamente anche i sistemi Windows installati in modalità UEFI, pertanto è possibile installarvi Ubuntu a fianco in modo automatico, come spigato di seguito.
<glpiana> rhein2014, allora 14.10 e via. risolto il problema
<rhein2014> glpiana:  non so dell#avvio veloce.
<rhein2014> il dubbio é che 14.10 non é LST... puó essere un problema in futuro?
<glpiana> rhein2014, no
<rhein2014> ok, quindi lo posso aggiornare?
<rhein2014> scusa ma non só molto di Ubuntu
<glpiana> rhein2014, certo che puoi
<glpiana> ora ti spiego
<rhein2014> ahhhh... ok grazie
<bedde94> ciao
<GURUGU> ciao bede
<cristian_c> <bedde94> poi ho nstallato il driver ati
<cristian_c> <bedde94> e ho cambiato una sringa non so dove
<cristian_c> <bedde94> ho letto in internet
<glpiana> rhein2014, la 14.10 tra sei mesi la aggiorni a 15.04, poi passi a 15.10 e così via
<bedde94> ok perfetto
<bedde94> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214129/brightness-control-doesnt-seem-to-work-on-a-toshiba-satellite-m115-laptop
<bedde94> questo link
<cristian_c> bedde94, magari spiegaci cos'hai fatto esattamente
<bedde94> guarda al link
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<bedde94> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> bedde94, intendo il driver ati
<bedde94> in che senso scusa?
<rhein2014> glpiana: GRAZIE adesso provo allora a scaricare 14.10 e masterizzare e poi installare
<bedde94> ho installato il driver ati
<bedde94> scaricato dal sito ufficale
<cristian_c> bedde94, e qui casca l'asino
<bedde94> che problema è?
<cristian_c> bedde94, non dovresti scaricare i driver video dall'esterno
<bedde94> e da dove?
<cristian_c> bedde94, se sono disponibili, li trovi in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> se sono disponibili
<cristian_c> bedde94, Aggiornamenti software
<skricciolo> glpiana,  fatto ridò il primo comando?
<bedde94> adesso sta cercando per driver addizionali
<bedde94> spero li trovi
<cristian_c> bedde94, dovresti disinstallare i precedenti
<cristian_c> bedde94, come li hai installati?
<bedde94> comemai non dovevo scaricarli dal sito amd
<cristian_c> (quelli scaricati dal sito amd)
<bedde94> è un sito affidabile no?
<cristian_c> bedde94, non c'entra
<cristian_c> bedde94, perché magari non sono supportati
<bedde94> infatti mi ha trovato i driver per il vidoe
<bedde94> video*
<bedde94> li ho installati da terminale
<cristian_c> bedde94, ed è il motivo per cui se la tua scheda è supportata, li trovi nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<bedde94> era un eseguibile
<cristian_c> bedde94, ok, ma quali comandi hai digitato?
<bedde94> ho fatto doppio click
<cristian_c> lol
<bedde94> e ho fatto esegui in terminale
<GURUGU> .exe??????
<glpiana> skricciolo, sì
<cristian_c> bedde94, come si chiama il file?
<bedde94> ho fatto shift+del
<bedde94> mi sento uno stupido
<bedde94> lo ho elliminato così
<bedde94> eliminato*
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> bedde94, sbagliato
<cristian_c> non ti ho detto di fare questo
<bedde94> lo avevo fatto prima
<cristian_c> lol
<bedde94> dopo che lo avevo installato
<cristian_c> bedde94, si vede che lo consideravi affidabile
<glpiana> bedde94, l'avevi mica scaricato con firefox?
<cristian_c> bedde94, apri un terminale
<bedde94> aperto
<beppe> salve
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> beppe, digita questo comando, e per favore riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> bedde94, digita questo comando, e per favore riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | bedde94
<ubot-it> bedde94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bedde94> sta lavorando
<beppe> non riesco a sentire l audio su ubuntu
<skricciolo> fabio@skricciolo1981:~$ sudo java -jar file.jar
<skricciolo> [sudo] password for fabio:
<skricciolo> Error: Unable to access jarfile file.jar
<skricciolo> glpiana,
<beppe> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | beppe
<ubot-it> beppe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bedde94> lo scrivo qui ha l'uscita cosrtissima
<bedde94> restore of system environment completed
<cristian_c> bedde94, no, riporta tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> skricciolo, tu ti sei dimenticato di svegliarti stamattina, vero? :D
<glpiana> skricciolo, il file che devi avviare si chiama file.jar?
<beppe> non riesco a sentire l audio
<skricciolo> si come sempre glpiana  :-(
<cristian_c> !dettagli | beppe
<ubot-it> beppe: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<skricciolo> si .jar glpiana
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354361/
<cristian_c> bedde94, ok, prossimo comando
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<glpiana> skricciolo, ti prego, su, il file si chiama "file.jar"?
<beppe> allora non riesco a sentire l audio dalle cuffie su ubuntu 14.10 e non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> beppe, ok
<skricciolo> si glpiana
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354373/
<cristian_c> beppe, per caso, hai smanettato nel sistema?
<beppe> no
<glpiana> skricciolo, vabbè, ammesso che si chiami davvero file.jar, se dai il comando ls lo vedi elencato?
<bedde94> sembra ne abbia rimossi 0
<cristian_c> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<cristian_c> mmmm, quel 10 not upgraded mi preoccupa
<skricciolo> dist.jar glpiana
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<glpiana> skricciolo, e se si chiama dist.jar perchè tu scrivi file.jar?
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354390/
<cristian_c> beppe, sulla live funzionano le cuffie?
<beppe> non ho provato, perchè non ho piu l usb con l iso sopra
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> beppe, masterizza su dvd, allora
<bedde94> nessun output
<cristian_c> bedde94, nel senso che viene soltanto restituito il prompt?
<bedde94> si
<cristian_c> bedde94, riavvia il pc
<bedde94> okok
<GURUGU> beppe: hai controllato se nelle impostazioni di sistema--> audio è tutto apposto?
<GURUGU> ah vabbè,ha quittato
<skricciolo> non riesco glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, scrivi: java -jar dist.jar
<glpiana> non mettere sudo davanti al comando
<skricciolo> accesso disabilitato
<glpiana> skricciolo, dato che stiamo parlando di software esterno, torna su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuiamo di là
<bedde94> ok ora ci sono
<bedde94> rieccomi
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-get update
<bedde94> funziona ora comunque
<cristian_c> ma va?
<bedde94> non so come ma funziona
<bedde94> ti guiro
<cristian_c> bedde94, e forse avevi smanettato con i driver
<bedde94> senza driver
<cristian_c> prima
<bedde94> sta funzionando seza driver
<bedde94> nono, non li ho mai toccati
<GURUGU> quando una cosa funziona mai chiedersi perchè :)
<cristian_c> bedde94, lspci -k
<cristian_c> GURUGU, magari i casini li ha fatti senza chiedersi perché
<cristian_c> :P
<bedde94> vuoi l'output?
<bedde94> è lunghissimo
<cristian_c> bedde94, su pastebin
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354435/
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8330]
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fa33
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<bedde94> s è il mio pc
<bedde94> grafica integrata nel processore
<bedde94> un a4 5000
<cristian_c> e driver radeon
<bedde94> quelli scaricati da sito amd?
<cristian_c> bedde94, no -,-
<bedde94> non sto capendo scusa
<cristian_c> bedde94, quelli te li ho fatti disinstallare
<cristian_c> bedde94, ora sei con i radeon
<cristian_c> bedde94, non li scaricare più dal sito
<bedde94> che sarebboro quelli che ha ubuntu?
<bedde94> di suo
<bedde94> de default dciamo
<bedde94> ??
<cristian_c> bedde94, se ti serve potenza grafica, attivali da Driver aggiuntivi in Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> bedde94, sì
<bedde94> a me non serve piu potenza ma pensavo
<bedde94> che con i driver
<cristian_c> bedde94, ok, allora rimani così
<bedde94> lavorava meglio
<cristian_c> bedde94, sono scelte
<bedde94> il processore grafico e usavo meno batteria
<bedde94> mi serve molto il risparmio energetico
<cristian_c> bedde94, i driver open vanno bene anche se scaldano e non sono prestazionalmente pari a quelli svluppati da amd
<GURUGU> mi  sa che il risparmio energetico fai fatica ad averlo a priori
<cristian_c> bedde94, ok, allora attiva i driver da Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> bedde94, ma non scaricarli dal sito
<bedde94> sisi lo sto facendo
<bedde94> da software updates
<bedde94> si è impallato il software update
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bedde94, si è chiuso?
<bedde94> ahahaha sto pc ne ha sempre una
<bedde94> lo ho chiuso io
<bedde94> non rispondeva
<cristian_c> bedde94, ok, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> bedde94, digita: sudo apt-get update
<bedde94> stavo leggendo qualche manuale online di apt-get
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !apt | bedde94
<ubot-it> bedde94: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<bedde94> alla fine è sempre meglio fare apt-get claen?
<cristian_c> bedde94, trovi le info nella guida linkata
<GURUGU> man apt e fai prima, non stare a cercare in giro
<bedde94> ok ha finito l'update
<cristian_c> bedde94, è stato eseguito il comando?
<cristian_c> bedde94, su pastebin
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354508/
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bedde94> cos' mi upgrada tutto il sistema ci mette una vita
<bedde94> ho gia provato
<bedde94> lo sto facendo comunque
<cristian_c> bedde94, da terminale il pc soffre meno
<bedde94> lo ho gia fatto da terminale
<bedde94> non so farlo non da terminale
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta su pastebin
<bedde94> sta lavorando
<cristian_c> bedde94, quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> è un a4
<bedde94> è un quad core ma da 1.5 ghz
<cristian_c> quanta ram?
<bedde94> 4 giga
<cristian_c> uhm
<bedde94> e un disco
<bedde94> che fa schifo
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<bedde94> quei 5400 rpm
<bedde94> nel fisso ho montato l'ssd
<cristian_c> bedde94, schifo in che senso? È malfunzionante?
<bedde94> nnoooo va bene ma è lentissimo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta su pastebin il risultato
<bedde94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354523/
<cristian_c> The following packages will be upgraded:
<cristian_c>   apport apport-gtk compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-default
<cristian_c>   libcompizconfig0 libdecoration0 python3-apport python3-problem-report
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-et dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> bedde94, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bedde94> aggiorna la distribuzione quello giusto?
<bedde94> diventa la 14.10?
<cristian_c> bedde94, no
<cristian_c> bedde94, quello è release-upgrade
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<bedde94> che fa quello?
<cristian_c> bedde94, man apt-get
<bedde94> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  non ha fatto nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<bedde94> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bedde94> man apt-get
<cristian_c> bedde94, cosa fa è scritto anche nella guida che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> bedde94, comunque, adesso sei a posto con i pacchetti
<cristian_c> teoricamente
<bedde94> te lo posto ?
<cristian_c> bedde94, no
<bedde94> su pastebin
<bedde94> intendo
<cristian_c> bedde94, no
<cristian_c> bedde94, riavvia il sistema e poi prova ad attivare i driver proprietari da Driver aggiuntivi
<bedde94> man apt-get
<cristian_c> lol
<bedde94> mi ha aperto una schermata strana
<bedde94> che faccio con quella'
<cristian_c> premi q
<bedde94> ??
<cristian_c> bedde94, quello è il man di apt
<bedde94> ok riavvio ora
<bedde94> e che farebbe?
<bedde94> il man di apt
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> bedde94, è il manuale
<cristian_c> sul terminale
<bedde94> aaaaaaahhhh
<bedde94> buono a sapersi
<cristian_c> bedde94, ma ripeto è scritto anche sulla guida wiki di apt
<bedde94> gli darò una occhiata a lavoro finito
<bedde94> rieccomi
<bedde94> ora provo a installarli
<cristian_c> bedde94, controlla anche il carico sulla cpu e l'utilizzo della ram
<bedde94> si impalla ancora
<cristian_c> bedde94, e anche le temperature
<bedde94> come faccio?
<bedde94> esiste un cpuid ?
<cristian_c> bedde94, quante applicazioni sono aperte nel desktop?
<bedde94> internet e basat
<bedde94> a
<cristian_c> bedde94, nel monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> bedde94, magari utilizza xchat
<bedde94> come scusa?
<bedde94> non ho capito
<GURUGU> per le temperature
<cristian_c> il browser mi sembra un po' sprecato solo per la chat irc
<GURUGU> sensors
<cristian_c> !info xchat
<ubot-it> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 899 kB
<bedde94> comunque adesso funziona
<cristian_c> bedde94, cioè?
<bedde94> posso fare allpy changes
<cristian_c> bedde94, bene
<cristian_c> bedde94, ti sta installando fglrx?
<bedde94> nn so perchè si è mezzo impallato
<cristian_c> bedde94, ripeto, in questi casi controlla consumo di ram e cpu
<bedde94> come faccio?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bedde94, nel monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> o task manager, se preferisci
<bedde94> cpu sul 10% circa
<cristian_c> poco
<cristian_c> ram?
<bedde94> 700 mega
<cristian_c> ok
<bedde94> sui 4 dispnibili
<bedde94> swap 0
<bedde94> ovviamente
<cristian_c> bedde94, la ventola gira a palla?
<bedde94> avendo ancora ram disponibile
<cristian_c> quando si impalla
<bedde94> non a palla ma abbastanza
<bedde94> con windows girava meno
<cristian_c> bedde94, hai attivato i driver?
<cristian_c> si è conclusa?
<bedde94> no
<cristian_c> bedde94, per le temperature
<cristian_c> !lmsensors
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> bedde94, ma devi aspettare che finisca l'installazione
<bedde94> okok
<bedde94> poi ci guardo
<bedde94> ma non c'è nessuna finestra che mi dice che si sta installando
<bedde94> mi ha fatto mettere la password
<bedde94> per installarsi ma poi nulla
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta una schermata
<bedde94> http://postimg.org/image/mc4chundd/
<bedde94> ho scelto il primo e ho fatto apply changes
<bedde94> ma non sta facendo nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bedde94, guarda anche nel monitor di sistema, visto che è già aperto
<cristian_c> bedde94, se c'è un processo in corso
<cristian_c> e posta schermata
<bedde94> ce ne saranno almeno 20
<cristian_c> e posta schermata
<bedde94> non riesco a prenderli tutti
<cristian_c> bedde94, quelli in cima, quelli attivi
<cristian_c> bedde94, ho notato che il sistema non è localizzato in italiano
<bedde94> si lo ho messo in nglese
<cristian_c> lol
<bedde94> voglio impararmi bene linux
<bedde94> e mi sembrava una scelta giusta metterlo inglese
<cristian_c> beh, scelta anomala XD
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta la schermata
<bedde94> http://postimg.org/image/r0ymjdqkp/
<bedde94> nessun processo sta utilizzando molta cpu
<cristian_c> bedde94, fai clic sulla colonna cpu
<bedde94> nessuno
<bedde94> nessuno che ruba cpu
<cristian_c> ok
<bedde94> http://postimg.org/image/94jao97p9/4ff5752b/
<bedde94> provo a ripremere apply changes nel software updates?
<cristian_c> bedde94, sì
<bedde94> sul primo?
<bedde94> ho 3 scelte
<cristian_c> bedde94, il secondo dei tre, vorrai dire
<bedde94> la prima volta ho fatto sul primo
<cristian_c> looool
<bedde94> ora si sta installando
<bedde94> ahahahahahhaha
<cristian_c> bedde94, devi selezionare gli fglrx (proprietary)
<cristian_c> bedde94, e scusa, dillo prima
<bedde94> che ho fatto prima?
<cristian_c> bedde94, il primo della lista sono i radeon
<cristian_c> che sono già in uso
<bedde94> scusami ma
<bedde94> ho installato linux da una settimana circa
<bedde94> e non ne so molto
<cristian_c> bedde94, i driver open sono i radeon, già inclusi nel kernel e abilitati di default
<cristian_c> ceh stai usando in questo momento
<Tuly-> Salve, sto riscontrando un problema con la connesione internet in Ubuntu LTS, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<Tuly-> ?
<cristian_c> http://postimg.org/image/mc4chundd/
<cristian_c> bedde94, dall'immagine precedente, avevi selezionato i proprietari e tratto in inganno
<bedde94> il secondo
<bedde94> lo so ma lo avevo fatto perchè mi aveva lasciato cambiare
<bedde94> e poi avevo lasciato suntato quello
<bedde94> sorry
<glpiana> Tuly-, illustra il prblema
<bedde94> cristian ma tu sei pagato o sei un volontario?
<cristian_c> bedde94, ha finito?
<Tuly-> Ok, sono connesso al modem di casa mia (il quale funziona correttamente), ma non sembra il pc non sembra trasmettere e ericevere nulla: con "ping ubuntu-it.org" mi restituisce unknown, ovvero non c'e connessione. la cosa strana e' che se uso il software center funziona(ho scaricato correttamente eclipse ad esempio)
<bedde94> sisi
<bedde94> devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> bedde94, sì, riavvia, se ha finito
<cristian_c> bedde94, e testa un po' se le prestazioni migliorano
<bedde94> non si riavvia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bedde94, posta una schermata
<bedde94> http://postimg.org/image/n3lyuu71r/0247b023/
<cristian_c> bedde94, hai fatto almeno clic su Close?
<bedde94> sisi
<cristian_c> e non si chiude la finestra?
<bedde94> lo ho riaperto per farti vedere ma lo avevo gia chiuso
<cristian_c> lol
<bedde94> si si chiude tranquillamente
<cristian_c> bedde94, quali errori ottieni quando provi a riavviare?
<bedde94> nessuno
<cristian_c> bedde94, in un terminale digita: sudo reboot
<glpiana> Tuly-, connessione via cavo o wifi?
<Tuly-> wifi
<glpiana> Tuly-, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Tuly-
<ubot-it> Tuly-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bedde94> rieccomi
<bedde94> riavviato senza problemi
<Tuly-> come faccio a metterlo su un file di testo il risultato
<bedde94> apri un nuovo file lo chiami
<bedde94> comevuoi.txt
<bedde94> e incolli l'uscita
<Tuly-> Seems Legit
<Davide> Ciao a tutti :) Mi servirebbe un consiglio: devo assemblare il computer nuovo, mi manca solo un hdd sata, quindi vorrei usarne uno ide su un box esterno, per il momento. Potrei installare Ubuntu qui?
<f843d0> Tuly-: lspci -vvv > foo.txt
<glpiana> Tuly-, sarebbe meglio ti collegassi con quel pc via cavo
<glpiana> f843d0, e perchè tutte quelle v? a me serve solo lspci
<f843d0> glpiana: pensavo volessi anche altri dettagli, sorry
<bedde94> cristian ci sono
<bedde94> counque
<glpiana> Davide, puoi installare su disco esterno, basta che poi stai attento a dove va a mettere grub
<Tuly-> Comunque ora vedo di collegarlo via cavo, anche se non penso che ci arrivi il cavo del fisso
<bedde94> riavviato tutto senza problemi
<Davide> Installo grub direttamente sull'esterno?
<glpiana> Davide, sì, altrimenti al momento in cui levi l'esterno non parte più niente
<bedde94> poi quando scegli il boot dalla mobo
<glpiana> Davide, quindi fai caso durante l'installazione al menu relativo a grub
<bedde94> scegli il disco esterno
<Davide> Si, tanto per ora utilizzerei solamente ubuntu, visto che questo esterno sarebbe l'unico hdd presente sul PC!
<glpiana> Davide, ricorda che va su disco non su partizione e controlla prima qual è il disco esterno
<Tuly-> Fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354715/
<glpiana> Tuly-, sudo iwlist scan
<bedde94> che fine ha fatto cristian che mi ha aiutato fino ad ora?
<bedde94> cristian_c si chiamava
<Davide> Ok, grazie mille :D
<glpiana> bedde94, è uscito
<bedde94> ma era un utente qualsiasi o uno pagato
<bedde94> per aiutare
<bedde94> ??
<glpiana> bedde94, è un operatore del canale. qui nessuno è pagato
<bedde94> nnnoooo non funziona di nuovooo
<bedde94> cristianooo
<bedde94> richiamatemeloo
<bedde94> che lui sa che fare
<glpiana> !enter | bedde94
<ubot-it> bedde94: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Tuly-> Ecco i risultati http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354728/
<glpiana> bedde94, spiega cosa succede
<bedde94> mi aveva aiutato
<bedde94> non andavano i tasti della luminosità schermo
<glpiana> Tuly-, ok, vede le reti. non riesci a collegarti?
<Tuly-> Nope
<bedde94> avevamo disinstallato i driver che avevo scaricato dal sito amd poi funzionava
<Tuly-> anche se non capisco perche' il software center funziona
<bedde94> e allora ho installato i driver dal software update
<glpiana> Tuly-, il manager della connessione ti mostra le reti wifi?
<bedde94> ma non funzionano du nuovo i tasti della luminosità
<Tuly-> Si
<Tuly-> E dice che sono connesso alla mia rete
<glpiana> Tuly-, ma ora sei connesso via cavo
<Tuly-> No
<Tuly-> Sto parlando con un'altro PC
<f843d0> Tuly-: sudo iwconfig
<bedde94> non sono nemmeno riuscito a rinraziarlo cristian:c
<glpiana> bedde94, e quando hanno funzionato sti tasti?
<bedde94> quando non usavo il driver amd
<Tuly-> Devo andare, torno fra poco
<glpiana> bedde94, quindi la soluzione è usare i driver open
<bedde94> adesso ho rimesso i driver open
<bedde94> rebootto e vedo che fa
<bedde94> unzionano bene i driver proprietari
<bedde94> l problema è che quelli ati non funzionano bene
<bedde94> come posso fare un report'
<bedde94> ????
<glpiana> bedde94, non confonderti
<glpiana> bedde94, i driver fglrx sono quelli proprietari, quelli open sono i radeon
<bedde94> i radeon funzionano bene mentre quelli ati non vanno
<bedde94> vanno ma non funzionano i tasti per la regolazione della luminosità
<bedde94> dovrei fare un report?
<glpiana> bedde94, no, direi di no
<glpiana> f843d0, se poi dovesse tornare tuly ho trovato questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221297
<bedde94> se altri utenti col mio stesso pc installassero i driver ati?
<glpiana> bedde94, non è il canale adatto a queste discussioni
<glpiana> !chat | bedde94
<ubot-it> bedde94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> Tuly-2: gl_piana segnala la seguente possibile strada: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221297
<glpiana> f843d0, azz, quasi quasi ti affitto :D
<f843d0> glpiana: lol
<f843d0> glpiana: pero` a dirla tutta, si manifesta come un problema diverso; nel thread in esame, erano sparite le connessioni wifi. Invece in quest'altro caso le connessioni si vedono e sembrava autenticato secondo iwconfig
<f843d0> (non ho visto personalmente l'output, ma mi e` stato comunicato in chat pvt the iwconfig restituiva l'associazione all'AP corretto)
<glpiana> ok
<f843d0> Vediamo con una combinazione di iwconfig, ifconfig, route -n di scovare se almeno arriviamo al router
<bio36> ragazzi non mi funziona la cam qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<bio36> nessuno online?
<bio36> ragazzi non mi funziona la cam qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> bio36: ch roba è
<bio31> ragazzi non mi va la cam, qualcuno può darmi una mano
<bio31> ??
<jester-> bio31: che roba è
<bio31> la webam
<bio31> webcam*
<jester-> marca modello
<bio31> integrata nel pc
<bio31> satellite c50d-a-12r
<bio31> un portatile
<bio31> a vlte va a volte no
<jester-> non va proprio?
<bio31> tipo ora non va
<bio31> non viene rilevate nammeno
<bio31> apro omegle per esempio e mi dice che non ho la webcam
<jester-> allora non è linux digeribile  apri un terminale dai: lspci e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | bio31
<ubot-it> bio31: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bio31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355120/
<bio31> ecco
<jester-> bio31: lsusb
<bio31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355129/
<bio31> ogni tanto va come se non ci fosse nessun problema mentre ogni tanto nemmeno me la rileva
<jester-> bio31: non compare in entrambi i device, in winz funza?
<bio31> in windows intendi?
<jester-> eh
<bio31> non so
<bio31> non ho windows su questa macchina
<jester-> pare sia morta
<bio31> quando lo avevo funzionava poi ho messo linux e
<bio31> ogni tanto va normalemente mentre ogni tanto
<bio31> fa questo scherzo
<bio31> ho letto che i satellite hanno dei problemi alla cam e che piegando troppo lo shermo fa corto la cam
<bio31> ma ho provato in tutte le posiioni lo schermo ma nulla da fare
<bio31> ogni tanto non va poi riavvio e riparte
<bio31> ogni tanto funziona poi riavvio ed è come morta
<bio31> ora provo a riavviare
<bio31> e vi dico
<Abete> Salve, qualcuno qui è esperto di Wine?
<jester-> Abete: descrivi in problema se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<Abete> va bene
<Abete> grazie
<bio31> no è proprio morta
<jester-> bio31: il fatto che si veda e non si veda è sintomo di malata terminale
<bio31> non ha nemmeno un anno quel pc qui
<Abete> Salve, ho Ubuntu su un server dedicato VPS. Sto cercando di avviare un server tramite PuTTY per un gioco di Steam, ma quando avvio il server tramite Wine mi dà questo errore:
<Abete> Codice: Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Abete> err:systray:initialize_systray Could not create tray window
<Abete> fixme:thread:SetThreadIdealProcessor (0x130): stub
<Abete> ERR:   Executable signature verification failed.
<bio31> ed è gia stato in aranzia perchè avevo bruciato la scheda madre
<bio31> non vale nulla
<bio31> mi puoi spiegare quei comandi per favore
<bio31> o darmi un manuale
<bio31> ls sta per lista?
<jester-> bio31: quale comando
<bio31> mi hai fatto eseguire 2 comandi da teerminale
<bio31> lsusb
<bio31> e un altro lsqualcosa
<bio31> che non ricordo
<jester-> lspci lista le periveriche pci lsusb le usb e quello che c'è attaccato
<bio31> lspci praticamente sarebbe quello che è attaccato alle porte pci-express?
<bio31> e ls usb quello attaccato alle porte usb?
<jester-> agli slto pci
<jester-> slot
<bio31> grazie mille per l'aiuto  e per il consiglio
<bio31> sto cercando di impararmi lnux, è da una settimana che lo ho montato
<bio31> Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0930:0220 Toshiba Corp.
<michele993> salve
<bio31> che sarebbe questo device attaccato a quella usb?
<michele993> ho combinato qualche pasticcio e ora quando clicco arresta il pc fa solo il logout, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<jester-> bio31: per device si intende parte hardware
<bio31> hardware toshiba corp ma come accio a sapere di che si tratta
<bio31> ?
<oblo> in genere su google si trovano parecchie informazioni bio31
<oblo> c'è un tizio col tuo portatile che ha fatto funzionare la webcam abilitandola nel bios pare
<bio31> ho chiesto un help e aggiungendo un -v compaiono lte altre informazioni
<bio31> si pure io posso abilitarla e disabilitare la camera da bios ma sta abilitata la mia
<bio31> il toshiba corp era il bluetooth
<pino> salve
<Abete> Salve, ho Ubuntu su un server dedicato VPS. Sto cercando di avviare un server tramite PuTTY per un gioco di Steam, ma quando avvio il server tramite Wine mi dà questo errore:
<Abete> http://pastebin.com/2mhyPNtH
<Abete> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Abete> Qualcuno è on?
<jester-> Abete: che roba è
<gigirock> cioe' lui lancia un gioco windows in remoto via putty....
<gigirock> con wine ... la skifezzzz
<jester->  gigirock non c'è limite alla fantasia, il problema è pretendere che funzi
<michele993> i programmi .rpm come si installano?
<gigirock> michele993, i programmi .rpm sono per altre distro tipo fedora etc
<oblo> mi ricordano mandrake
<michele993> ah... quindi noi di ubuntu non possiamo usarli
<gigirock> michele993, esiste un aggeggio che li converte ma non te lo consiglio
<michele993> tipo oracle, sql developer
<gigirock> !info alien
<ubot-it> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.90 (trusty), package size 52 kB, installed size 210 kB
<gigirock> uazz michele993 ma n e' un prg commerciale quello ?
<gigirock> michele993, vedi se esiste la versione .deb
<gigirock> !oracle
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'oracle'
<michele993> non c'è
<gigirock> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/misc/sqldeveloper-package ma va va michele993
<gigirock> !info sqldeveloper
<ubot-it> Package sqldeveloper does not exist in trusty
<michele993> ho visto infatti
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/458554/how-to-install-sql-developer-on-ubuntu-14-04 ask ask michele993
<Abete> Salve, ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 su un server dedicato VPS. Sto cercando di avviare un server tramite PuTTY per un gioco di Steam, ma quando avvio il server tramite Wine mi dà questo errore: http://pastebin.com/2mhyPNtH
<Abete> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<michele993> ah ecco
<michele993> grz gigirock
<Abete> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Abete> qualcuno può aiutarmi????
<Abete> qualcuno può aiutarmi?????????
<jester-> santa pazienza
<michele993> hahaha
<brontolo> ciao a tutti
<brontolo> sono su un portatile toshiba equium con scheda grafica intel 945 ma senza 3d
<brontolo> avete di idea di come posso abilitarlo?
<jester-> brontolo: il driver intel se il pc non un reperto suppota il 3d
<brontolo> credevo anche io ma installato google earth e mi dice che la scheda non supporta il 3d
<brontolo> nota bene però che è ubuntu mate
<LostInMyHead> questo non cambia
<jester-> brontolo: lspci | grep -i vga
<brontolo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jester-> brontolo: glxinfo | grep rendering
<brontolo> 3 righe riesco ad incollarle o vado di paste?
<jester-> paste
<brontolo> http://pastebin.com/B7ZFZdyq
<jester-> brontolo: versione ubuntu?
<brontolo> ubuntu mate 14.10
<jester-> brontolo: non capisco perchè leprime due righe omunque il rendering è abilitato
<brontolo> quasi pulita installata ieri +audacity google eart ed un paio di altri programmi
<jester-> direct rendering: Yes
<brontolo> si ma non funge
<jester-> con cosa dovrebbe fungere
<brontolo> con sto cavolo di google earth
<jester-> come lo hai installato che nei repo non c'è
<brontolo> non è il mio pc lo sto configurando per un amico che l'unica cosa che vuole è google earth
<brontolo> scaricato il deb a 32
<jester-> brontolo: è vecio il pc?
<jester-> brontolo: e il sistrema è a 32 o 64 bit
<brontolo> un System: TOSHIBA product: EQUIUM A100 di non so quale anno
<brontolo> 32
<jester-> prova a usare googleearth-package  per fare il deb
<brontolo> ok
<jester-> brontolo: e fa vedere lsmod
<jester-> brontolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<brontolo> http://pastebin.com/za8A9i4y
<jester-> Using make-googleearth-package
<jester-> i915                  824169  2   il driver è in uso e supporta il 3d, facile che sia il pacco farlocco che hai preso
<jester-> toglilo e prova a farne uno con  googleearth-package
<brontolo> ok
<jester-> o prendilo dal sito gogol
<brontolo> lo avevo ben preso da li cmq ora provo come hai detto
<brontolo> jester-, grazie 100000000 per l'aiuto
<marko> salve
<marko> buonasera volevo porvi un quesito
<cybernova> !chiedi | marko
<ubot-it> marko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marko> ok...premesso che sono totalmente inesperto...ho acquistato un Samsung Ativ Book 9 Lite con win8 ho riscontrato una lentezza allucinante,come lo utilizzo
<marko> qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle indicazioni su come installare ubuntu?dopo una ricerca su google ho trovato solo un'altro utente che non ci e' riuscito
<krabador> marko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203824&p=12996203#post12996203
<cybernova> marko, bhe la cosa non è diversa da modello o da marca, 1) disabilitare secure boot 2) disabilitare fastbot
<cybernova> fastboot*
<cybernova> !uefi | marko
<ubot-it> marko: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marko> ok ora inizio a provare
<marko> ma poi al riavvio potro scegliere se partire con win o linux?
<krabador> marko, se segui correttamente la guida di installazione uefi, si
<michelinokmb339a> buonasera
<michelinokmb339a> avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto....sto creando un piccolissimo script bash che ad un determinato orario (passato da riga di comando) , lancia un comando....il problema è che al comando "at 18:30 12/03/2014 -f ./altroscript.sh" non riesco a passare parametri all'altro script...l'orario e la data sono passati da riga di comando al primo script (e li leggo con $1 e $2), ma vorrei poi passare anche $1 e $2 al secondo script (qu
<michelinokmb339a> putroppo mi restituisce garbled time....
<michelinokmb339a> questo è i lprimo script...molto banale               at $1 $2 -f ./nulla.sh $1
<michelinokmb339a> idee?
<michelinokmb339a> sembra che dopo -f comandodaeseguire non possa passare come parametro "$1"
<michelinokmb339a> qualche anima pia ha qualche idea?
<michelinokmb339a> è tutto il giorno che impazzisco...e non è un problema di formato orario data passato come parametro (almeno spero!)
<michelinokmb339a> nessuno con qualche idea?
<enzotib> michelinokmb339a, spiega meglio
<michelinokmb339a> prendi il comando "at"...leggendo la documentazione ho capito che
<michelinokmb339a> posso fare questo:    at 21:15 12/03/2014  -f comandodaeseguire
<michelinokmb339a> e funge....
<michelinokmb339a> ora metto in uno script il comando...e funge...
<michelinokmb339a> l'orario e la data li prendo con $1 e $2
<michelinokmb339a> ma se volessi passare $1 e $2 come parametri al comandodaeseguire come devo fare?
<michelinokmb339a> comandodaeseguire al momento è uno script che fa solo echo ciao....    ma vorrei manipolare la data e l'ora anche dal segondo script eseguito dal primo
<enzotib> capisco, non mi pare di vedere niente nel manuale di at
<michelinokmb339a> infatti....niente di niente su come passare parametri al comando da eseguire...
<michelinokmb339a> o non so cercare....metto in dubbio tutto!
<michelinokmb339a> sto impazzendo....se provo a mettere   blablabla   -f comandodaeseguire $1  mi sputa fuori "garbled time" (ma invece è corretto! probabilmente si incarta....)
<michelinokmb339a> è dalle 8 di stamani che cerco su google.....pare che sia il solo a dover fare una cosa del genere in uno script :(
<enzotib> michelinokmb339a, dato che lo script può anche essere letto da stdin, e in quel caso non si possono passare parametri, per uniformità non si potrà fare in nessun caso
<michelinokmb339a> 'azzarola.... :(
<michelinokmb339a> bel problemone allora.....metodi per ovviare? spiego cosa devo fare......(datemi qualche secondo per scrivere...è un pò lungo il casino.....)
<michelinokmb339a> devo fare una roba tipo ..da riga di comando....          "mioscript  ora data   mintorec nomefile"     il che deve    eseguire     "at   ora   data  -f   altroscript ora data mintorec nomefile"          (altroscript esegue una serie di comandi in base a $1 $2 $3 $4 che sono i parametri)
<michelinokmb339a> spero di esser stato chiaro....
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> era chiaro anche prima
<michelinokmb339a> ah ok...pensavo di no :P
<michelinokmb339a> idee su come aggirare il problema? potrei costruire il secondo script a partire dal primo....e lanciare  at ...... -f scriptcostruito.sh ?
<michelinokmb339a> fa schifo come soluzione?
<enzotib> io eviterei at del tutto, d'altra parte vedo che non era nemmeno installato di default, segno che nessuno lo usa
<michelinokmb339a> alternative ad at?
<michelinokmb339a> non posso usare cron.....non permette il one-shot e basta
<michelinokmb339a> (è come sparare ad una mosca con un cannone...)
<enzotib> qualcosa tipo: sleep $(($(date -d 12/13/2014 +%s) - $(date +%s)))
<michelinokmb339a> me lo segno e controllo la sintassi (sono alle prime armi....perdonami)
<enzotib> significa: prendi il timestamp attuale, in secondi dal 01/01/1970: date +%s
<enzotib> fai la stessa cosa per la data futura: date -d 12/13/2014 +%s
<michelinokmb339a> calcola il delay prima di eseguire il comando?
<enzotib> sottrai i due e dormi per x secondi
<michelinokmb339a> ok...abbastanza chiaro....ora provo!!!!! grazie infinite per la dritta!!!!
<antonio68> sera
<antonio68> ragai ho unproblema per sbaglio ho eliminato un file network interfaces e non mi parte piu la connessione mi autate per favore?
<enzotib> antonio68, mettici questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9357370/
<antonio68> provo graie
<antonio68> grazie
<antonio68> funziona grande enotib :) grazieeeeeee
<antonio68> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> prego
<Luciph3r> sera
<Luciph3r> ma calvino è stitico o cosa ?
<enzotib> calvino è morto
<nabbone> ciao, da bravo incapace posso chiedere aiuto qui se non ci salto fuori con le guide?
<enzotib> !chiedi | nabbone
<ubot-it> nabbone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nabbone> premessa: portatile con windows7. ho scaricato la .iso e l'ho masterizzata su dvd, riavvio il computer, nel bios scelgo lettore cd ma parte comunque windows. dove sbaglio?
<enzotib> nabbone, hai masterizzato come immagine?
<nabbone> ho masterizzato come live qualcosa ,era l'alternativa a masterizza come video. purtroppo non ho i permessi di admin su questo pc e altro non sapevo fare
<enzotib> nabbone, sei apri il DVD da Windows, cosa appare esserci dentro?
<nabbone> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> hai messo dentro il dvd, la iso come file, mentre va masterizzata con la modalità apposita con il programma di masterizzazione
<krabador> !iso | nabbone
<ubot-it> nabbone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> puoi farti un'idea
<nabbone> già visto, purtroppo non mi compare l'opzione «Scrivi sul disco»
<enzotib> nabbone, che software stai usando per masterizzare?
<krabador> nabbone, http://infrarecorder.org/
<krabador> puoi scaricare questo , anche se segnalato "fino a windows vista"
<krabador> nabbone, e seguire quanto detto dalla guida
<ShlomoNewman> mi potete aiutare cortesemente a installare adobe flash player ?
<krabador> ShlomoNewman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nabbone> enzotib, non lo so. krabador non posso installare infrarecorder perchè non ho la password per i permessi da admin
<krabador> nabbone, in questo caso non puoi neanche provare a fare una pendrive, visto che c'è da installare altro software
<krabador> !usbwin | nabbone
<ubot-it> nabbone: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> nabbone, proca la portable version
<krabador> di infrarecorder
<krabador> *prova
<krabador> nabbone, win 32 o 64 bit?
<nabbone> 64
<krabador> bene, se non sai la password di admin, vuol dire che non sei il proprietario del pc, fa tornare qui lui
<ShlomoNewman> mi chiede un end user agreement, posso uscire e provare se funziona?
<krabador> ShlomoNewman, è per dei fonts microsoft
<krabador> ShlomoNewman, puoi acconsentire tranquillamente
<ShlomoNewman> mi puoi dire prima di ringraziarti dove posso cominciare a leggere qualche cosa per capire che significa SUDO?
<nabbone> krabador, sicuro di volere qui una ragazzina di 16 anni che ne capisce meno di me? la password non se la ricorda, ubuntu mi serve per recuperare la mia roba dell'università (scusa lo spam )
<krabador> !terminale | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<ShlomoNewman> grazie, notte
<krabador> ShlomoNewman, http://www.pluto.it/ildp/man/
<krabador> nabbone, manda uno screenshot del menu del tasto destro sulla iso che hai scaricato
<LostInMyHead> nabbone: 16 un po' giovane ma è comunque meglio di un'uomo come interlocutore :P
<krabador> !image | nabbone
<ubot-it> nabbone: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nabbone> un attimo ragazzi, forse krabador mi ha salvato con infrarecorder portable, non mi chiede la password e riesco a masterizzare come immagine
<LostInMyHead> krabador non linkare siti esterni non ufficiali in supporto ( ... aspettavo questo momento da quando ho linkato omgubuntu ;P )
<krabador> LostInMyHead, non fare polemiche sterili, per favore
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> sun chi
<H4cK3r> ce qualcuno
<krabador> !ciao | H4cK3r
<ubot-it> H4cK3r: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<H4cK3r> ciao, vorrei un aiutino
<H4cK3r> ho un pc con processore intel celeron CPU 1.70GHz  768 RAM quale versione di linux posso istallare?
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> è la piu' indicata per pc datati
<H4cK3r> ok, quando avro istallato lubuntu, siccome ho una antenna wifi, si trovano i driver per linux?
<gigisupport> H4cK3r, vai sicuro 'na certezza
<H4cK3r> ok grazie
<gigisupport> se la domanda e' "si trovano i driver per linux?" la risposta e' si
<Guest72234> sono fermo alla versione 14.04 il sistema non mi si aggiorna
<krabador> Guest72234, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest72234
<ubot-it> Guest72234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e fa un pastebin del risultato , come indicato
<Guest72234> ho già eseguito il comando ma mi da il seguente errore Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore
<Guest72234> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Guest72234> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-it%5fIT
<Guest72234> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<krabador> Guest72234, fa un pastebin del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest72234
<ubot-it> Guest72234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest72234> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-it%5fIT
<krabador> Guest72234, fa un pastebin del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest72234
<ubot-it> Guest72234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest72234> cosa significa !pastebin
<krabador> è stato indicato 3 volte, segui l'indicazione
<Guest72234> fatto il pastebin
<gigirock> Guest72234, manda il link !!!!!
<Guest72234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9358454/
<krabador> Guest72234, il ppa di spotify da problemi
<krabador> Guest72234, non puoi fare nessun tipo di aggiornamento
<Guest72234> quindi devo disistallarlo
<gigirock> eh non riesci manco con quello
<krabador> Guest72234, disinstallarlo o rimuovere il ppa
<krabador> o tutti e 2
<krabador> Guest72234, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> Guest72234, sempre pastebin, poi
<Guest72234> grazie ragazzi provo domani
<krabador> Guest72234, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=582583
<viruss10> salve, vorrei provare ubuntu ma ho 2 domande :  se lo installo sopra windows perdo tutti i dati?   posso installarlo in parallelo?  grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> viruss10, se con sopra windows intendi wubi, non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> viruss10, il dual boot invece è una buona idea
<viruss10> ok grazie è tra le opzioni di installazione?
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-04
<fabrizio1974> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<LostInMyHead> buongiorno a tutti
<NEOUBUNTU> SUL MIO IBM E' LENTO UBUNTU 14.10
<glpiana> buono a sapersi
<xmaxxx> salve
<glpiana> !ciao | xmaxxx
<ubot-it> xmaxxx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xmaxxx> per aggiungere un disco ad un raid5: mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdxy ? grazie
<glpiana> xmaxxx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<krabador> ma ti senti più andros o powerx ?
<xmaxxx> cercando su internet ho trovato che alcuni descrivono il comando di aggiunta disco al raid con: mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdxy
<xmaxxx> quale sarebbe la differenza tra aggiungere o no --manage al comando?
<glpiana> xmaxxx, non vedo --manage tra le opzioni nel man di mdadm
<xmaxxx> invece è proprio nelle prime 10 righe...!!
<xmaxxx> dice che --manage server per aggiungere uno spare
<xmaxxx> *serve
<xmaxxx> Manage
<xmaxxx> Manage This is for doing things to specific components of an array such as adding new spares and removing faulty devices.
<glpiana> xmaxxx, non è un'opzione "--manage" quella
<xmaxxx> ah no? un attimo
<glpiana> xmaxxx, leggi bene il man prima di fare danni ai dati
<xmaxxx> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID_%28Italiano%29   manuale dell 11 settembre 2014
<glpiana> xmaxxx, hai arch o ubuntu?
<xmaxxx> debian!
<ExPBoy> lol
<xmaxxx> ma che differenza fa?
<xmaxxx> mica stiamo parlando di *BSD
<glpiana> !chat | xmaxxx tanto per cominciare
<ubot-it> xmaxxx tanto per cominciare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> xmaxxx, oppure vai su #debian a chiedere
<xmaxxx> ma perché ubuntu non è debian?
<glpiana> xmaxxx, in secondo luogo, devi leggerti la pagina del man della TUA distribuzione, in modo da usare le opzioni del TUO comando e non di quello di altre distro
<glpiana> xmaxxx, no, ubuntu non è debian, tant'è che sono due distinte distribuzioni
<krabador> possono esserci diffenze e anche drasticamente sostanziali
<xmaxxx> ditemene una per favore
<xmaxxx> di queste differenze
<glpiana> !chat | xmaxxx
<ubot-it> xmaxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> per cortesia xmaxxx , segui il mio invito di tua sponte
<krabador> xmaxxx belen e la bindi sono 2 donne, vuoi dire che sono uguali ?
<ExPBoy> hihi
<glpiana> lol
<xmaxxx> ok, comunque, sinceramente, tra debian e ubuntu io non ho mai trovato la minima differenza di comandi
<xmaxxx> anche i man sono identici
<xmaxxx> forse quelli di ubuntu più aggiornati ma di sicuro uguali
<glpiana> xmaxxx, devo metterti un mute?
<xmaxxx> mafavvanculo!
<ExPBoy> urca
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> nirbuso il ragazzino
<bio31> buongiorno ragazzi, qualcuno può darmi una mano con la mia wabcam che mi fa scherzi?
<bio31> nessuno online?
<bio31> buongiorno ragazzi, qualcuno può darmi una mano con la mia wabcam che mi fa scherzi?
<glpiana> bio31, che scherzi fa?
<bio31> ogni anto il sistema la vede e funziona normalmente
<bio31> mentre ogni tanto non la vede proprio
<bio31> stamattina sono riuscito a vederla e questa è la sua scheda info
<jester-> bio31: è mezza morta
<bio31> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oGAm253bScWkcG3vrjBD
<bio31> ma io non ne capisco molto
<glpiana> bio31, ma è una webcam esterna o integrata in un portatile?
<bio31> integrata nel portatile, un notebook toshiba satellite
<bio31> c50d-a-12r
<glpiana> bio31, dammi l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | bio31
<ubot-it> bio31: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bio31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9365185/
<glpiana> bio31, ora sta funzionando immagino
<bio31> si ora funziona, per quello che la prima volta ho salvato l''output in txt
<bio31> perchè senò magari poi non posso piu recuperarlo
<glpiana> bio31, fai sta prova. quando non viene rilevata digiti in un terminale: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<bio31> ok e che dovrei vedere'
<bio31> ??
<glpiana> bio31, se va, bene. altrimenti il problema è nel rilevamento al boot, ma mi dicono dalla regia che lamentavi un portatile mezzo andato
<glpiana> bio31, non devi vedere niente, se non se la webcam poi funziona o meno
<bio31> non è mezzo andato
<bio31> è solo la cam che fa scherzi
<bio31> grazie mille comunque
<Paolo97> Salve, ho riscontrato un problema con Ubuntu 14.10.
<ExPBoy> esponilo
<jester-> esscilo
<Paolo97> Ogni volta che avvio una applicazione il sistema si blocca e dopo qualche secondo diventa nero lo schermo. Non conosco per niente ubuntu, arrivo da Windows
<Paolo97> Ho un portatile pakard bell con scheda video nvidia
<Paolo97> Può essere dovuto al driver della scheda?
<jester-> Paolo97: doppia scheda?
<Paolo97> No singola
<jester-> sicuro che hai nvidia?
<Paolo97> Sì dopo un po di tempo lo schermo si riaccende e compaiono delle strane bande colorate sullo schermo
<jester-> Paolo97: tipo scheda?
<jester-> Paolo97: hai installato qualche driver?
<Paolo97> Mi sono confuso la scheda è una Ati radeon
<Paolo97> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzdv7so29w2v9fr/20141203_234938.jpg?dl=0
<Paolo97> Questo è ciò che appare
<Paolo97> Non ho installato nulla
<jester-> pare si driver video, prova a partire in recovery mode al menu scegli xfailsafe
<jester-> dovrebbe usare il vesa poi vedi in driver aggiuntivi se 'è un driver da installare
<Paolo97> Ok grazie appena posso ci provo
<iodody> ciao
<iodody> ho un problema
<krabador> iodody, chiedi
<iodody> ascolta vorrei installare ubuntu
<iodody> nel disco dove e installato hackintosh ma per fare funzionare mac devo impostare
<iodody> i dischi in ahichi
<krabador> iodody, per hackintosh devi settare bootloader hackintosh
<iodody> come posso fare
<krabador> qui non ce ne occupiamo
<iodody> scusa
<iodody> ma era solo per provare ubuntu
<krabador> si, ma qui si supportano solo installazioni reali
<ExPBoy> iodody, puoi provarlo in live
<iodody> mi potresti dire come oppure se c'è una guida
<iodody> ok grazie comunque
<ExPBoy> iodody, scarichi la iso la masterizzi e quindi quando inserisci dvd/usb ti chiede se vuoi provarlo o installarlo scegli prova
<iodody> magari mi dicesse cosi ubuntu continua a girare sulla pagina viola e niente altro
<iodody> ?
<krabador> iodody, le risorse che parlano di hackintosh , affrontano la questione
<iodody> ok grazie
<iodody> ciao
<krabador> ciao
<tasnax> Salve!! sul portatile ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, per necessità devo installare in una partizione windows 8.1, è possibile creare con linux una pendrive bootable?
<jester-> tasnax: con su linux o winzoz
<krabador> con linux non puoi creare una pendrive di win
<krabador> tasnax, devi con win
<krabador> tasnax, /join ##windows
<tasnax> bel problema allora, perchè in casa ho bannato windows da parecchi anni, uso solo mac e linux
<jester-> tasnax: virtualizzalo
<glpiana> !virtualbox | tasnax
<ubot-it> tasnax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> funza piu o meno come uno vero
<tasnax> leggo subito
<jester-> tasnax: per mac comprati vmware fusion
<tasnax> oppure potrei installarlo con boot camp, ma il mac è un pò vecchiotto e ho paura che windows 8 fatichi a girare, mentre sul portatile con linux ho 4 giga di ram
<jester-> tasnax: lasasta l bootkamp
<tasnax> ok ;)
<tasnax> mi leggo la guida di virtualbox e provo ad installare il tutto
<jester-> tasnax: quanta ram hi
<glpiana> tasnax, il virtualbox prendilo dal sito, non da repo (consiglio)
<tasnax> ok, lo stavo giusto per prendere da repo, ma fermo tutto... ho 4 giga di ram
<jester-> tasnax: ottimo
<tasnax> allora!! ho installato virtualbox ho creato un hard disk virtuale ma ora non riesco ad installare il sistema operativo, mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> tasnax, parla, spiega che fai e dove ti blocchi
<tasnax> in sostanza ho creato la macchina virtuale ho assegnato la ram e ho creato l'hard disk virtuale, ma ovviamente se provo ad avviare mi da un errore perchè non ho installato il sistema operativo, o almeno credo.... come devo fare per installare windows?
<glpiana> tasnax, anzitutto ti serve il cd di installazione di windows o la sua immagine iso
<glpiana> tasnax, poi vai nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale e indichi il percorso al disco o alla iso
<glpiana> cosa che comuqnue ti ha chiesto al primo avvio della macchina virtuale
<tasnax> l'immagine iso ce l'ho, però in ogni caso non mi ha chiesto di selezionare il sistema al primo avviso, ma ha subito riportato un errore, e non riesco a trovare l'opzione per installare il sistema
<glpiana> tama non è che è un errore che riguarda il kernel e magari ti dice di dare un comando dove c'è la parola "setup"?
<glpiana> ma sei uscito e io ti scrivo e non mi leggi e io piango
<ExPBoy> è uscito
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> tasnax, ma non è che è un errore che riguarda il kernel e magari ti dice di dare un comando dove c'è la parola "setup"?
<tasnax> adesso riporto l'errore che mi da... nel frattempo ho eliminato e creato una nuova macchina stando attento a tutti i passaggi ma non mi ha mai chiesto di selezionare iso o disco di sistema
<tasnax> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<tasnax> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<tasnax> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<tasnax> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<ExPBoy> fermo!
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> che minchia di ubuntu hai
<jester-> se ubuntu hai
<tasnax> scusate per il copia incolla comunque ho ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> tasnax, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tasnax> ok lo faccio subito
<tasnax> c'è qualcosa che non quadra... dopo che ho installato virtual box è sparito il terminale... anche se lo cerco non mi da risultati
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> tasnax, invece di cercarlo, vai sulle applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<glpiana> o premi ctrl+t
<tasnax> provo..
<glpiana> tasnax, dunque?
<tasnax> niente qua non salta fuori il terminale..... il che mi sembra molto strano onestamente, anche perchè prima lo tenevo nel launcher ed ora è sparito
<glpiana> tasnax, ben strano, non c'è nemmeno sotto accessori?
<tasnax> niente... ho provato sia a cercarlo io che a usare la ricerca... niente, mi proprone solo di scaricare app di terminale
<glpiana> tasnax, alt+F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<tasnax> niente... nessun risultato... e se disinstallo virtual?
<glpiana> tasnax, no, lasa sta disinstallare. con ctrl+altèf1 passi in conosle di testo e fai il login (per tornare in grafica alt+f7)
<glpiana> tasnax, dopo il login scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<tasnax> ok vado
<glpiana> tasnax, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tasnax> ctrl alt f1 non fa niente se lo digito
<glpiana> tasnax, impossibile, ma fa niente, apri software center
<glpiana> cerca gnome-terminal
<tasnax> cercato prima non da niente , sembra strano ma è così, forse faccio prima più tardi andare al negozio e farmi creare da loro una pennetta bootable, oppure gli lascio il pc e faccio fare la partizione
<tasnax> così ti faccio perdere un sacco di tempo.... credo ci sia qualche problema a questo pc
<glpiana> tasnax, hai modo di collegarti con altro mezzo a questo canale?
<tasnax> con il mac
<glpiana> tasnax, collegato con il mac e intanto avvia il pc in recovery mode
<glpiana> tasnax, collegativ ia cavo con il pc in recovery mo raccomando
<tasnax> recovery mode è come sul mac.. riavvio e premo ctrl s?
<glpiana> tasnax, no. visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> il boot loader intendo
<tasnax> normalmente schermata dell e poi subito ubuntu... altrimenti devo premere f12 per andare nel bootloader come se dovessi avviare da chiavetta
<glpiana> tasnax, allora alla schermata dell di cui parli, premi e tini premuto il tasto shift sinistro fino a quando non ti appare un menu
<glpiana> tasnax, vai e dimmi.. dal mac
<tasnax> chiudo un attimo da qui la chat e la riapro sul mac
<tasnax> ok!! riavvio il pc in recovery
<tasnax> sono entrato nel grub ora come procedo?
<glpiana> tasnax, seconda voce e premi invio
<tasnax> ok immaginavo ma aspettavo conferma
<glpiana> tasnax, ora prendi la prima voce che riporta recovery tra parentesi
<tasnax> la prima è general... la seconda è recovery, vado con la seconda giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<tasnax> ok fatto... ora ho delle opzioni... seleziono ripara pacchetti danneggiati?
<glpiana> tasnax, scegli quella, così monta il disco in scrittura
<tasnax> ok
<glpiana> tasnax, dimmi quando torni al menu
<tasnax> fatto... anche se ha riscontrato dei problemi con lauchpad..o almeno ho letto nelle scritte che passavano... cmq ho fatto ed ora sono di nuovo al menu
<glpiana> tasnax, questo vuol dire che hai dei repo esterni, ma vabbè. scegli network ora
<glpiana> tasnax, poi scegli root
<glpiana> tasnax, dimmi quando sei al prompt
<tasnax> ok vado
<glpiana> tasnax, alura?
<tasnax> un momento sto abilitando il network
<tasnax> niente.... modem manager not supported by any plug in
<glpiana> mi pare strana sta cosa, scegli root
<tasnax> un secondo perchè a questo punto si blocca senza farmi fare nulla.... riavvio e provo, anche se penso che una scelta sensata sia una bella formattazione
<glpiana> tasnax, vediamo comuqnue se riusciamo a fare qualcosa
<glpiana> tasnax, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> tieni premuto shift e vai di nuovo in recovery
<tasnax> che comando devo dare in root
<tasnax> ??
<tasnax> fatto e sono su root.. ma che comando digito=
<tasnax> ?
<glpiana> tasnax, allora sei andato in root diretto senza scegliere altro prima?
<tasnax> si si
<tasnax> ma ora che comando devo digitare?
<glpiana> tasnax, allora scrivi: exit
<tasnax> ok
<glpiana> tasnax, scegli dpkg (ci serve per fargli montare i dischi in scrittura)
<tasnax> fatto
<glpiana> sei tornato al menu?
<tasnax> si... ora?
<glpiana> tasnax, ora scegli root
<glpiana> e scrivi: dhclient
<tasnax> ok vado
<tasnax> fatto ma non succede niente
<glpiana> tasnax, ok, scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> tasnax, vediamo se pinga
<tasnax> ok
<glpiana> pinga?
<tasnax> unknow host
<glpiana> tasnax, non è in rete. ifconfig eth0 up
<tasnax> ok
<tasnax> fatto ma ancora niente
<glpiana> tasnax, su, che devo assentarmi 20 muinuti
<glpiana> tasnax, ok, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> dimmi se fa qualcosa
<tasnax> dai non ti faccio perdere altro tempo... provo un ultima volta e poi vado di formattazione
<glpiana> tasnax, oki, io comuinque trono tra breve
<tasnax> niente... non gliene frega nulla dei comandi... tranquillo ti ringrazio... più tardi vado di formattazione
<ShlomoNewman> salve vorrei imparare a installare un programma scaricandolo da internet. Ho ubuntu 14.10. qualcuno può cortesemente aiutarmi?
<sonia700> salve ho xubuntu 14.10 adesso cerco di installare ma mi chiede la password ed io nn l ho ma inserita durante l installazione
<sausanti> ho installato la versione 14.10 su una macchina abbastanza datata amd sempron 3200 1 gb di ram ma una volta arrivata la schermata iniziale puntuale si blocca, qualcuno può avere un'idea di cosa fare ?  grazie
<jester-> sausanti: da installata la riavvio?
<jester-> santa pazienza
<j-j> ciao a tutti
<j-j> ho un problema con il modulo ath5k dal dmesg ho il seguente errore "
<j-j> ho un problema con il modulo ath5k dal comando dmseg ricevo il seguente errore "ath5k 0000:00:0b.0 cannot remap pci memory region - ath5k probe to 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error -5"
<j-j> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<j-j> grazie
<jester-> j-j: è moulo per wifi mi pare
<jester-> modulo
<jester-> jester-: la wifi ti funza?
<jester-> facile che poi abbia caricato ath9k
<j-j> no
<j-j> non funziona
<jester-> j-j: prova a dare modprobe ath9k
<jester-> j-j:  sudo  modprobe ath9k
<j-j> nessun output
<jester-> j-j: no erroe lo ha caricato, dai: sudo iwconfig
<j-j> lo no wireless extentions
<jester-> jester-: c'è una wlan0?
<j-j> eth0 no wireless extentions
<j-j> no nessuno
<jester-> jester-: sudo rfkill list
<jester-> 'è qualche yes?
<j-j> nessun output
<it-32> ciao una info veloce e' possibile cancellare il log di sistema? con che comando? grazie
<jester-> it-32: i log i sistema sono in /var/log
<jester-> jester-: scritto bene?
<it-32> si so la posizione per cancellare il siystem log jester e possibile?
<it-32> anche se si rigenera
<michele993> salve
<jester-> it-32: perchè li vuoi cancellare? poi si rifromano e non piu di un tot
<jester-> j-j:  scritto bene?
<j-j> si si
<j-j> nessun output
<jester-> j-j: lspci | grep -i network
<michele993> raga ho un problema, ovviamente ho causato io cio, quando avvio mi appare la scritta report problem e poi nautilus si è chiuso inespettatamente
<jester-> michele993: che hai fatto?
<michele993> parecchie cose
<jester-> michele993: quali
<michele993> tra compiz, cairo
<michele993> conky
<michele993> poi sql developer che poi non ho più intallato
<jester-> michele993: cairo non va daccordo con unity
<j-j> 00;0b.0 ethernet controller atheros comunication inc ar5212/ar5213 wireless network adapter
<jester-> e mi pare anche concky
<michele993> per adesso va alla grande cairo
<michele993> conky l'ho buttato
<jester-> j-j: è accesa la wifi e abilitata nel bios? rfkill la dovrebbe vedere
<michele993> e poi sono anche entrato come root per eliminare dei file che erano rimasti nel cestino e non si eliminavano
<jester-> michele993: butta anche cairo
<j-j> penso di si è una sheda pci
<michele993> ma mi piace
<michele993> e poi va bene
<jester-> poi cancelli .compiz*  e resetti unity
<michele993> inoltre quando premo su arresta il ubuntu fa logout
<jester-> michele993: ti piace ma se non va daccordo con unity
<michele993> sono problemi di sistema e non mi va di reinstallare tutto
<michele993> ti dico che cairo non mi ha mai dato problemi
<jester-> michele993: se vai contro la pianta la macchina si scassa
<jester-> michele993: se le cose cha hai fatto appena prima di avere il problema quelle sono la causa
<michele993> il problema dell'errore
<michele993> è nato quando ho eliminato dei file da trash
<michele993> tramite il terminale
<michele993> praticamente se dai sudo nautilus e entri nell cartella trash di ubuntu, allora nautilus crasha
<michele993> ed è li credo che sia sorto il problema
<michele993> poi ho agito tramite terminale con rm -r -f .....
<jester-> michele993: mv .local/share/Trash   local/share/Trash.bak
<jester-> michele993: ternina sessione e rientra che la dovrebbe ricreare
<michele993> non ho eliminato la cartella trah
<michele993> ho eliminato il suo contenuto
<michele993> quindi no problem
<michele993> il problema è che all'avvio mi appare quel crash di nautilus
<j-j> jaster: si la scheda è accesa sicuro xkè ho controllato anke dietro al pc è il led pwd è acceso
<jester-> michele993: va bè vedo che sei ferrato piu di me, quando trovi la soluzione fammelo sapere
<michele993> what?
<jester-> j-j: che ubuntu hai
<j-j> 14.10
<j-j> 32_bit
<jester-> j-j: pc vegiotto?
<j-j> si un po
<jester-> j-j: prova la lie della 12-04
<jester-> live
<j-j> in che senso dovrei avviare la 12.04 in live e vedere se va il wifi?
<jester-> j-j: nel senso che la retrocampatibilità hw datato  è stata ridotta dalla 13.10
<jester-> quindi è facile che la tua wifi non sia piu supportata dal kernel 14.04
<jester-> sempre che sia ancora sana che rfkill la dovrebbe vedere se accesa
<j-j> potrebbe essere un problema di pci
<jester-> comincia a controllare se nel bios è enable
<j-j> k dammi un sec
<michele993> jester ho risolto
<jester-> che era
<michele993> con un semplice sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<jester-> bho
<michele993> xD
<michele993> non ci voleva tanto jester
<jester-> michele993: me lo segno
<michele993> hahaha
<michele993> ho agito li dove avevo il problema, non mi sono messo a incolpare cairo
<michele993> xD
<j-j> jester-: allora sono nel bios e la sezione riferita alla rete c'è solo lan controller [enable]
<jester-> j-j: è installazione fressca?
<j-j> quasi
<j-j> 3 settimane
<jester-> o incolpiamo la 14.04 e poi il problema è una ltro
<jester-> jester-: fungeva la wifi o mai andata
<j-j> bhè certo che fungeva
<jester-> j-j: prova a pertire col kernel precedente
<jester-> partire*
<j-j> ok e come faccio lo reinstallo dai repositori?
<jester-> j-j: lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<j-j> si ma c'è ne solo uno
<jester-> j-j: stanno dentro a opzioni avanzate i vecchi
<jester-> sempre che non li hai rimossi
<j-j> bhè si io li disinstallo sempre i vecchi se i nuovi vanno bene
<jester-> j-j: almeno il penultimo andrebbe tenuto
<j-j> bhè adeddo lo so :(
<jester-> j-j: uname -r
<j-j> allora un sec
<j-j> l'errore è cambiato mi spiego: avevo collegato un vecchio hd ata con un adattarore sata per fargli fare lo swap
<j-j> ora lo tolto
<j-j> e il messaggio d'errore è cambiato
<jester-> che non dovrebbe centrare con la wifi
<j-j> lo so
<j-j> ma cmq e cambiato l'errore
<j-j> ti scrivo il dmseg
<jester-> iwconfig sempre senza wolan=?
<j-j> si
<j-j> ath5 0000:00:0b.0 enabling device 0000 -> 0002
<jester-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<j-j> wlan0 error
<j-j> nessun device di questo tipo
<jester-> uname -r
<jester-> j-j:  uname -r
<j-j> si scusa 3.16.4-686-pae
<jester-> j-j: hai la 14.10?
<j-j> si
<jester-> vedi se v'è una linuximage precedente nel soft center
<jester-> adesso l'ultimo è il 25 vedi se c''è il -24 e i relatici linux-headers
<jester-> 24 0 23
<j-j> allora 24 con gli header
<j-j> che  faccio installo
<jester-> installa che male non fa, male che vada lo seghi
<j-j> ok
<j-j> ora riavvio
<j-j> ok fatto
<jester-> col 24?
<j-j> ma si
<jester-> wifi sempre nada?
<j-j> si ma ora dmseg nn mi da nessun msg di errore
<jester-> j-j: sudi iwconfig ?
<jester-> sudo
<j-j> rfkill mi da "can't open control device: no such filr or directory"
<j-j> iwconfig no wlan
<j-j> solo eth0 e lo
<jester-> j-j: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<j-j> gia fatto
<j-j> e ho istallato anke firmware-atheros
<j-j> ma nulla
<jester-> j-j: lspci | grep -i network
<j-j> nessun output
<jester-> strano
<j-j> :(
<jester-> j-j: rfkill list
<j-j> rfkill mi da "can't open control device: no such filr or directory"
<jester-> mmm
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<j-j> si si
<jester-> j-j: sa di sistema che si è azzoppato
<j-j> cioè
<j-j> gli devo comperare le stampelle
<jester-> j-j: che si sia fottuto qualche file netwrok di sistema
<j-j> quindi devo reinstallare
<j-j> ?
<jester-> j-j: farei un ripristino previo backup dei dati che se dovrebbe preservarli
<jester-> !ripristino | j-j
<ubot-it> j-j: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<j-j> ok gli do un occhiate
<jester-> se prima andava e poi a un certo punto si è fottuta la wifi qualcosa è andato a mignotte
<j-j> cavolo che palle
<jester-> capita
<j-j> già
<jester-> e ricrdati de tenere un paio di kernel veci
<j-j> cmq grazie per la disponibilità e pazienza
<j-j> si si
<j-j> ho imparato la lezione
<kikk> Buonasera a tutti. Ho l'esigenza di sincronizzare due macchine ubuntu qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi'
<kikk> Buonasera a tutti. Ho l'esigenza di sincronizzare due macchine ubuntu qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi?
<krabador> kikk, puoi provare un software chiamato unison
<krabador> disponibile nel repository
<kikk> tu l'hai mai usato?
<krabador> no, ma puoi leggere il manuale sul loro sito
<krabador> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html
<kikk> conosci back in time?
<krabador> kikk, anche quello è disponibile nel repository, se per suggerimento intendevi chiedere a riguardo di quel software fa una domanda diretta
<kikk> sono tutti basati su rsync... ad esempio io ho le immagini di tutta la home del primo pc su hard disk esterno, adesso queste immagini non riesco a vederle da secondo pc. Dovrei ripristinare l'intera home per renderli identici i due pc, giusto? Poi dopo questo step come faccio a tenerli costantemente sincronizzati?
<krabador> puoi dare uno sguardo qui
<krabador> http://superuser.com/questions/31512/how-to-synchronize-the-home-folder-between-multiple-computers
<kikk> grazie proverò a darci un'occhiata
<michele993> raga
<michele993> mi è apparso un segnale rosso in alto
<krabador> !ciao | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !image | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<michele993> https://imgur.com/KRt3lgu
<krabador> michele993, si sono bloccati gli aggiornamenti ,e ti dice anche le 2 piu' comuni cause
<krabador> michele993, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e fa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9371947/
<krabador> michele993, W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/fyrmir/livewallpaper-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<krabador> hai messo ppa
<krabador> che danno problemi
<michele993> cosa sono i ppa?
<krabador> cosa molto probabile con i ppa
<krabador> michele993, risorse software esterne che hai installando seguendo guide non ufficiali
<michele993> già questo si
<michele993> ho fatto un pò di casini
<krabador> michele993, leggi prima di fare cose compulsivamente
<michele993> non c'è modo di recuperare
<michele993> ?
<krabador> michele993, software-properties-gtk, va nella schermata altro software, disabilita tutto
<krabador> tranne "partner di canonical"
<michele993> ops
<michele993> ah ecco
<michele993> c'erano i ppa dei live wallapaper
<michele993> che poi non sono comunque riuscito a mettere
<krabador> michele993, disabilita tutto tranne partner di canonical e indipendente
<michele993> pure indipendente?
<michele993> ok
<krabador> clicca su chiudi
<krabador> torna sul terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372029/
<michele993> scs
<michele993> ho saltato sudo xD
<krabador> e ti prendi pure la briga di fare il pastenbin?
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372031/
<michele993> non ho visto prp xD
<michele993> mo però è apparso questo https://imgur.com/PLkSPAF
<krabador> mibofra, sempre da terminale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , pastebin e riavvia
<michele993> è scomparso
<michele993> subito dopo è uscito l'aggiornamento
<michele993> gr<
<michele993> grz
<krabador> michele993,
<krabador> michele993, sempre da terminale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , pastebin e riavvia
<krabador> michele993, il pastebin ?
<michele993> ci sei ancora kabrador?
<michele993> scs Krabador
<Hopkins> buonasera a tutti
<michele993> sera
<Hopkins> posso chiedere qui per assistenza??
<michele993> si
<krabador> Hopkins, leggi il topic, scrivendo /topic e invio
<Hopkins> ho un problema riguardo l'installazione della mia ATI HD 5470
<krabador> michele993, t'ha menato il pastebin di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372325/
<krabador> michele993, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<michele993> apposto
<michele993> riavvio?
<Hopkins> ragazzi ci siete??
<krabador> michele993, non ha fatto aggiornamenti importanti, se mi hai mandato sudo apt-get dist-upgrade giusto, e non quello dopo tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti
<krabador> Hopkins, se non spieghi il problema non ti si puo' dire cosa puoi fare per l'ati
<michele993> l'ho dato di nuovo
<michele993> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<michele993> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<michele993> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<michele993> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<michele993> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Hopkins> ragazzziiiiii
<Hopkins> ci siete??
<krabador> Hopkins, se non spieghi il problema non ti si puo' dire cosa puoi fare per l'ati
<krabador> ma leggi ?
<Hopkins> Allora quando installo il driver proprietario della mia ATI 5470 al riavvio mi ritrovo ubuntu su schermata nera
<Hopkins> ho 2 shcede video
<Hopkins> intel HD graphics + ATI HD5470
<Hopkins> funziona solo l'intel e le prestazioni sono.....
<krabador> Hopkins, e quale ubuntu ?
<Hopkins> 14.04.1 LTS
<michele993> wey
<michele993> non so è uscito
<Hopkins> in questo momento utilizza il driver open però nonposso switchare le GPU e funziona solo l'intel
<Hopkins> ci sbatto la testa da 2 anni ma niente da fare
<krabador> michele993, non puoi incollare in canale, c'è un flood bot a tutela del numero di linee massime
<michele993> ah ecco
<michele993> ti è apparso cmq l'output?
<Hopkins> ma parli con me??
<michele993> io con krabador
<Hopkins> ah ok scusa
<krabador> michele993, il pastebin di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , è il primo che hai mandato dopo aver tolto i ppa, o uno successivo?
<Hopkins> per me non c'è nessuno che aiuta? :-(
<michele993> ho ridato il comando e mi è uscito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> Hopkins, per favore, puoi fare uno screenshot della schermata driver aggiuntivi ?
<krabador> michele993, ma haui capito la domanda che ti ho fatto?
<Hopkins> ok
<michele993> vuoi il pastebin?
<krabador> michele993, leggi quello che c'è tra una cosa e l'altra che scrivi?
<krabador> Hopkins, software-properties-gtk, ultima tab a destra, premi stamp
<krabador> !image | Hopkins
<ubot-it> Hopkins: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Hopkins> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rAhnk2ZfRBeVUvBCjWps
<Hopkins> ecco a voi
<Hopkins> se provo ad attivare fglrx o fglrx-updates al riavvio ubuntu si pianta con schermo nero
<Hopkins> ci siete?'
<krabador> Hopkins, da terminale sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-pxpress
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> Hopkins, prima di riavviare, manda pastebin del comando
<Hopkins> aspetta spiegami bene però
<Hopkins> allora pxpress sarebbe la tegnologia per lo switch giusto?
<Hopkins> cos'è pastebin?
<Hopkins> ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-pxpress, sta scaricando
<Hopkins> appena finisce di installare cosa devo fare? non ho capito pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Hopkins
<ubot-it> Hopkins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hopkins> ok krabador grazie per l'aiuto ti tengo aggiornato
<krabador> Hopkins, in 14.04 dovrebbe bastare soltanto fglrx o fglrx-updates, ma se hai provato ed hai avuto problemi, puoi solo provare con fglrx e fglrx-pxpress
<krabador> Hopkins, quale scheda grafica è settata in bios?
<Hopkins> il bios non mi permette di scegliere la GPU
<Hopkins> ho un HP G72
<krabador> ok
<Hopkins> resta qui
<krabador> si, tranquillo
<Hopkins> Krabador cosa devo incollare in pastebin?
<krabador> Hopkins, tutto quello che ha fatto nel terminale
<Hopkins> ok
<Hopkins> fatto adesso?
<krabador> lo posti qui
<Hopkins> ok
<Hopkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372785/plain/
<Hopkins> krabador riavvio il pc?'
<krabador> Hopkins, per favore
<krabador> Hopkins, metti il link che appare dopo aver cliccato paste
<krabador> che hai nella barra degli indirizzi
<Hopkins> è questo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372785/plain/
<krabador> Hopkins, allora, incollalo perfettamente nel browser e manda invio
<krabador> dimmi che ti appare
<Hopkins> tutto l'output del terminale
<Hopkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372829/
<Hopkins> vedi ora
<krabador> bene
<krabador> riavvia
<Hopkins> se ci metto un po di tempo a rientrare
<Hopkins> perchè faccio un purge
<Hopkins> ok??
<krabador> Hopkins, ok
<Hopkins> krabador
<Hopkins> ci 6=
<Hopkins> ?
<krabador> Hopkins, dimmi
<Hopkins> il pc è partito
<Hopkins> senza problemi
<Hopkins> ma è come se non l'ha installato
<Hopkins> non ho il catalyst
<krabador> Hopkins, apri catalyst control center
<Hopkins> funziona ancora l'intel, non ha generato nessun file xorg.conf
<Hopkins> non capisco
<krabador> Hopkins, apri catalyst control center
<Hopkins> non c'è
<Hopkins> non apre nemmeno da terminale
<Hopkins> da terminale non mi da nemmeno altri comandi con tasto TAB
<Hopkins> tipo amd + TAB e non mi caccia niente
<Hopkins> nemmeno con ati
<Hopkins> è come se non ho installato niente
<krabador> Hopkins, sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<Hopkins> ok asp
<krabador> poi fglrx-amdcccle
<Hopkins> ho notato che in driver aggiuntivi adesso è applicato fglrx
<Hopkins> speriamo bene
<krabador> Hopkins, sta andando
<Hopkins> riavvio?? perchè ancora non ho il catalyst? e nemmeno da terminale
<Hopkins> ti posto l'output?
<Hopkins> ma comunque è tutto ok credo che devo riavviare che dici?=
<krabador> Hopkins, puoi mandare tranquillamente una volta installato , il catalyst control center
<Hopkins> non ci sta da nessuna parte
<Hopkins> forse devo riavviare
<krabador> Hopkins, allora
<krabador> hai
<krabador> mandato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle ?
<Hopkins> si
<Hopkins> ha completato tutto
<krabador> scrivi amdcccle
<Hopkins> però non ci st
<krabador> e invio
<Hopkins> comando non trovato
<Hopkins> provo a riavviare?
<krabador> sudo amdcccle
<Hopkins> comando non trovato
<Hopkins> strano!
<krabador> Hopkins, manda pastebin di sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<Hopkins> ok
<Hopkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372981/
<krabador> Hopkins, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> poi pastebin
<Hopkins> ok
<Hopkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9373006/
<Hopkins> ecco a te
<krabador> asseconda l'operazione e riavvia
<Hopkins> ok
<krabador> Hopkins, non aggiorni spesso, vero ?
<Hopkins> oggi pomeriggio ha installato degli aggiornamenti, forse questi sono nuovi boh
<Hopkins> sta installando
<Hopkins> poi riavvio?
<krabador> si
<Hopkins> ok
<krabador> Hopkins, poi pero', va a chiedere nelle risorse online di mint
<krabador> il server irc è irc.spotchat.org
<krabador> il canale #linuxmint-help
<Hopkins> Ok però alla fine ho sempre avuto gli stessi problemi anche con ubuntu 14.04
<Hopkins> pero adesso riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<Hopkins> kabrador
<Hopkins> ci 6=??
<Hopkins> ho fatot tutto
<Hopkins> il catalyst non ci sta ancora
<Hopkins> nemmeno da terminale
<krabador> Hopkins, mi spiace, qui si da supporto soltanto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Hopkins> krabador mint non è una derivata di ubuntu??
<Carlin0> non ufficiale Hopkins
<krabador> Hopkins, ubuntu ,e  le recognized flavors
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives#Recognised_Flavors
<krabador> Hopkins, per mint il server irc è irc.spotchat.org il canale #linuxmint-help , lì troverai risposte a riguardo di come lo staff di mint smanetta con i pacchetti ubuntu
<giga> ciao
<Carlin0> Hopkins, il forum di mint → http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/
<Guest75379> è un linux italiano?
<krabador> !ciao | giga
<ubot-it> giga: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-05
<akis24> giorno
<Ivanone> Buongiorno, vorrei configurare radiotray ma non riescio a farlo mi dice errore
<Ivanone> potete aiutarmi per cortesia?
<akis24> !info radiotray
<ubot-it> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 788 kB
<akis24> Ivanone: da dove l'hai scaricato ?
<Ivanone> ubuntu softwareccenter
<akis24> Ivanone: posta l'errore
<Ivanone> ho scaricato la versione 0.7.3
<akis24> !paste | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivanone> scusami non riesco a fare copia incolla
<Ivanone> mi salta fuori la finestrella
<akis24> Ivanone:  sforzati a impararlo se no non si riesce a risolvere in fono sono tre semplici èassaggi
<akis24> fondo*
<akis24> passaggi*
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> se ci vado sopra si offusca
<akis24> Ivanone:  ti basta solo selezionare l'errore che hai metterlo sulla pagina di pastebin inserire nick  e premere paste  poi copi qui l'indirizzo della pagina che si aprira'
<Ivanone> akis24: scusami ti chiedo di essere paziente se vado sulla finestra che mi salta fuori si offusca e non riesco a copiarla
<Ivanone> akis24: non è nel terminale
<akis24> Ivanone: prova a lanciarlo da terminale  e copi da li il risultato dell'errore
<Ivanone> akis24:cosa inserisco nel terminale?
<akis24> Ivanone:  scrivi radiotray e vedi se si avvia
<Ivanone> akis24:ok provo
<glpiana> ola
<Ivanone> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9378758/
<Ivanone> glpiana:sono contento di rivederla
<akis24> Ivanone: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Ivanone> akis24:14.04
<glpiana> Ivanone, che desktop environment usi?
<akis24> Ivanone:  hai unity o altro desktop ?
<akis24> ops
<Ivanone> akis24:ubuntu desktop
<glpiana> scusami akis24 :)
<akis24> figurati glpiana  :)
<Ivanone> akis24:?
<akis24> Ivanone:  scrivi sul terminale  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   e dicci che risponde
<Ivanone> UBUNTU
<glpiana> 32 o 64 bit?
<glpiana> Ivanone, ^^
<Ivanone> glpiana:32 bit
<glpiana> vediamo
<Ivanone> glpiana: ?
<akis24> Ivanone:  pazienza..
<glpiana> Ivanone, dai tempo al tempo
<Ivanone> glpiana:sisi pensavo fosse caduta la linea
<Ivanone> akis24:dici che dipende dal desktop questa cosa?
<Ivanone> He4dShOt:buongiorno
<jackbrown> salve
<jackbrown> qualcuno è disponibile ? avrei bisogno riguardo al comando CHMOD grazie
<glpiana> Ivanone, io sto provando da una live di ubuntu e radiotray si avvia senza errore. scrivi in un terminale: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d                  e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> jackbrown, tu chiedi, se qualcuno è disponibile ti aiuta
<Ivanone> glpiana:ok provo
<jackbrown> ok
<jackbrown> glpiana che permessi devo impostare su un Hard Dissk da montare su un router  come NAS ?
<Ivanone> glpiana: questo è la risposta da terminale :google-chrome.list
<glpiana> Ivanone, dammi l'output di: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> jackbrown,così su due piedi non ne ho idea, mai avuto NAS. chi deve poterci accedere?
<jackbrown> glpiana: tutti gli utenti della mia lan
<jackbrown> glpiana: però siccome ho dato CHMOD -R 777 /mount point (il disco è collegato al PC ora) volevo sapereuna volta collegato al router che comando devo  dare dato che anche lost+found oraè 777
<glpiana> jackbrown, quindi ora chiunque legge e scrive sul disco ma anche su lost+found, corretto?
<jackbrown> glpiana: bravo ho dato chmod 777 perchè il disco ha imposstato permessi su alcuni file e su alltri no stranamente (filesystem danneggiato credo) senza alcun motivo particolare
<glpiana> jackbrown, lo monti da fstab?
<Ivanone> glpiana:ti copio tutto su pastebin?
<jackbrown> glpiana: si però fstab su BusyBox e OpenWRT è un po diverso da ubuntu
<glpiana> Ivanone, sì
<glpiana> jackbrown, quindi ci limitiamo a rimettere a posto i permessi di lost+found
<jackbrown> glpiana: si ovviamente devo lanciare chmod da BUSYBOX giusto ?
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9379042/
<jackbrown> glpiana: cioè una volta montato sul router e sul sistema operativo che dovrà gestirlo e non ora che è collegato al mio PC
<glpiana> jackbrown, , penso tu possa lanciarlo ora per settare i permessi, che poi verranno letti nello stesso modo da altri sistemi
<glpiana> Ivanone, dammi l'output di uname -a
<jackbrown> glpiana: come dovrei settare lost+found?
<glpiana> jackbrown, ora ti dico
<jackbrown> ok grazie
<jackbrown> glpiana:
<glpiana> jackbrown, oki, proviamo a dargli i giusti permessi. il percorso corretto a lost+found?
<jackbrown> quali permessi dovrei impostare?
<Ivanone> glpiana: Linux Dierresas 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> jackbrown, drwxr-xr-x con proprietario root root
<jackbrown> chown root:root           e poi  chmod 755  ?
<oak> ragazzi ho un problema con la formattazione di una usb, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> jackbrown, sì, però poi l'utente potrà comuqnue leggerne il contenuto
<akis24> Ivanone: quando hai installato radiotray lo hai lanciato oppure hai provato a modificare qualcosa prima senza avviarlo ?
<jackbrown> glpiana: allora chmod 700 ?
<glpiana> jackbrown, spe
<akis24> oak: prova a farlo da gparted
<oak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9379162/
<oak> lo ho fatto da terminale ma mi da questo errore
<Ivanone> akis24:l'ho solo installato
<glpiana> jackbrown, sì
<akis24> oak: avevi installato cosa sulla usb ?
<oak> ubutu che sto usando ora su questo pc
<glpiana> Ivanone, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oak> era una chiavetta avviabile
<glpiana> oak, devi usare parted, non fdisk
<oak> quiandi faccio sudo parted /dev/sdc ?
<Ivanone> glpiana:non salta fuori niente
<glpiana> oak, ma che ci devi fare su sta chiavetta con un editor di partizioni?
<glpiana> Ivanone, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oak> volevo installare un'altro sistema perchè ho un pc vecchiotto e volevo mettere elementary os
<oak> cioè chiavetta avviabile con elementary os
<glpiana> oak, ok, ma che vuoi fare con un editor di partizioni?
<oak> voglio eliminare tutto quello che contiene quella chiavetta
<oak> come fosse nuova
<glpiana> oak, non basta formattarla?
<oak> non me lo lascia fare
<oak> ti mando l'output
<glpiana> oak, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<oak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9379238/
<glpiana> oak, apri gparted da grafica
<oak> come faccio?
<akis24> oak:  menu > sistema > gparted
<oak> lo ho in inglese, il vostro gparted è il mio disk?
<glpiana> jackbrown, hai risolto?
<akis24> oak: oppure da terminale scrivi gparted
<oak> non lo ho installato ancora, lo installo e lo apro
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> jackbrown, hai risolto?
<jackbrown> glpiana: penso di si grazie
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> jackbrown, comunque ne sai più tu di permessi di me :D
<jackbrown> :)
<oak> http://postimg.org/image/clyfad7k9/
<oak> mi chiede se quella è una tabella di partizione, che gli rispondo?
<glpiana> oak, prova a dirgli "yes"
<oak> mi vede la chiavetta comletamente vuota
<glpiana> oak, ma qual è la storia di questa chiavetta?
<oak> fiera dei pannelli solari a milano regalata la
<oak> comunqe ho riscritto na tabella di partizione in dos
<oak> ora la provo
<glpiana> oak, ok, ora crea una partizione nuova e formatta in fat32
<oak> provo a scrivegli direttamente elementary
<glpiana> oak, per usare usb-creator temo debba essere formattata
<oak> si la sta formattando usbcreator
<glpiana> ok
<oak> no ok non lo ha fatto rrore
<oak> lo faccio io
<oak> perfetto grazie mille funziona alla perfezione
<kiwiirc> ciao! si può installare xubuntu 32 bit tramite usb su un pc che ha windows 7?
<cybernova> kiwiirc, certamente, a patto che non abbia uefi però
<cybernova> !installazione | kiwiirc segui questa guida
<ubot-it> kiwiirc segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !uefi | kiwiirc
<ubot-it> kiwiirc: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kiwiirc> sto provando la versione live di xubuntu, i video su youtube vanno a scatti e i film pure
<kiwiirc> ora mi chiedo se è un problema di compatibilità con il pc (asus eeepc con winz 7)
<cristian_c> kiwiirc, quali film?
<glpiana> kiwiirc, beh, non è che da live si possano pretendere grosse prestazioni
<kiwiirc> oppure se, essendo il pc lento di suo, con la versione live fatica
<kiwiirc> ma se lo installassi eliminando winz?
<glpiana> kiwiirc, non eliminare windows
<kiwiirc> .avi
<glpiana> installa di fianco
<kiwiirc> ma devo per forza fare la aprtizione vero?
<kiwiirc> partizione*
<glpiana> kiwiirc, ma quindi sulla live hai installato i codec? con cosa visualizzi gli avi?
<jester-> kiwiirc: gia eeepc non è un pc ma un tracco e pure scarso poi se su winz con flash va bene andra bene anche con linux
<kiwiirc> io non ho installato niente, ho visto che potevo fare play e l'ho fatto
<jester-> kiwiirc: e toglire winz è sempre sconsigliabile
<kiwiirc> a ok
<kiwiirc> perchè? si può rimettere tanto no?
<cristian_c> kiwiirc, mi chiedo sti film come li esegui
<cristian_c> kiwiirc, li hai su dvd?
<jester-> kiwiirc: se ci metti linux sulla prima partizione poi winz non ce lo rimetti salvo robrassare tutto, se non è un eeepc di quelli con il disco di cartone dovrebbe avere una partizione dati da 60 gb e lo metti li
<cristian_c> kiwiirc, poi se lanci ubuntu con unity in live, ci credo che fa fatica
<cristian_c> con i filmati, già di suo
<glpiana> cristian_c, xubuntu
<cristian_c> glpiana, ah, scusa :D
<glpiana> :D
<ExPBoy> lol
<kiwiirc> il film è gia sul pc
<antolea> ciao, ho un problema con l installazione
<glpiana> antolea, spiega
<antolea> in pratica volevo installare lubuntu su un pc portatile che tengo molto datato
<antolea> e ho effettuato prima la partizione del disco 80 gb divisi in 60 per windows e 20 destinati a lubuntu
<antolea> quando ho avviato l installazione non mi sono accorto che avevo scaricato la versione da 64 bit che non va bene per il mio pc
<antolea> così ubuntu non riesco ad installarlo, ma per di più non riesco ad avviare windows dall altra partizione del disco
<antolea> perchè nel boot non risulta che il disco è partizionato
<antolea> come risolvo ???
<glpiana> antolea, con cosa hai partizionato il disco?
<antolea> da una semplice opzione di windows
<antolea> Gestione disco
<glpiana> antolea, oki, e cosa c'entra lubuntu?
<antolea> volevo installarlo su questa parte del disco partizionato
<glpiana> antolea, ok, il fatto che windows non si avvii sarà probabilmente legato al ridimensionamento del disco
<glpiana> antolea, non so se è recuperabile o meno. se vuoi ci concentriamo sull'installazione di lubuntu
<glpiana> antolea, anzitutto quanta ram ha il tuo portatile
<antolea> ok
<antolea> 2 gb
<glpiana> antolea, ottimo. comincia a scaricare la versione adatta. 14.04 (supporto a lungo terminae) o 14.10 (più aggiornata)?
<antolea> ho appena scaricato la 14.10
<glpiana> antolea, oki, hai già preparato il supporto?
<antolea> no, lo sto facendo
<antolea> sto caricando su usb
<glpiana> antolea, avvisami quando sei pronto allora
<antolea> ok grazie
<antolea> per trasferire il file iso sulla chiavetta sto usando UNetbootin, va bene ?
<jester-> antolea: se fai da winz c'è di meglio
<jester-> !usbwin | antolea
<ubot-it> antolea: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<antolea> ok sto usando questo programma che mi hai consigliato
<antolea> 4 min alla fine del processo
<jester-> antolea: prima dovresti controllare md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum | antolea
<ubot-it> antolea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<antolea> eh vabbe ormai già sto caricando su pen drive
<jester-> antolea: se la iso ha errori perdi tempo e ti confonde
<antolea> quindi devo interrompere il processo ?
<glpiana> ormai falla finire
<glpiana> male che vada l arifai. ma prima di avviare, controlla la iso
<antolea> installo winMD5Sum?
<Ivanone> glpiana:ho fatto sudo apt-get distr-upgrade e è saltato fuori questo :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9380511/
<glpiana> Ivanone, ok, se ha terminato, riavvia, poi torna che vediamo se radiotray da ancora errore
<Ivanone> riavvia il sistema operativo o radio tray?
<glpiana> Ivanone, il sistema
<Ivanone> ok
<antolea> scusami ma l'impronta di lubuntu dove la trovo ?
<antolea> io ho scaricato questa iso: lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386
<glpiana> antolea, spe
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> antolea, 6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e *lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ivanone> glpiana:fatto lo avvio?
<glpiana> Ivanone, da terminale, così vediamo l'output
<Ivanone> ok
<antolea> Ok ho comparato ed è uscito il messaggio: "MD5 Check Sums are the same"
<antolea> adesso? come procedo ?
<antolea> la pen drive è pronta!
<glpiana> antolea, avvia il pc con usb inserita, scegli il boot da usb
<antolea> ok, provo e vi faccio sapere
<glpiana> antolea, al menu iniziale scegli di provare lubuntu. se va procedi con l'installazione
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9380611/
<glpiana> Ivanone, e sulla barra non appare nulla?
<Ivanone> appare ubn errore ma è lungo
<Ivanone> da scrivere
<glpiana> Ivanone, prendi una schermata se non puoi copiarlo su pastebin
<Ivanone> glpiana:ok come te la mando?
<glpiana> Ivanone, immagine?
<Ivanone> glpiana:si
<glpiana> !image | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ivanone> glpiana:per darti il collegamento ti do username?
<glpiana> Ivanone, no, copia l'indirizzo che ti da la pagina del sito
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9238/k8FXGp.png
<Ivano> buongioro, unbunti appena installato 14.10, wifi non funziona, provato mille cose compreso l'installazione per l'applicazione di pacchetti windows ndi....  scaricato dinersi pacchetti e provato tutto. Risultato wifi non va... non so piu che fare
<Ivano> col vecchio, il 12.10 andava perfettamente
<Ivano> ah dimenticavo il  portatile è aspire 5715z
<glpiana> Ivanone, ok, dammi un attimo che cerco
<b00k3r> giorno
<Ivanone> glpiana:d'accordo fai con calma
<glpiana> Ivano, in un terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Ivanone: che scheda wifi monta
<Ivanone> jester-:è con rete lan
<antolea> ho avviato "prova lubuntu senza installazione" ma si è bloccato
<jester-> Ivanone: era per ivano
<antolea> ora ho riavviato il tutto e sto facendo il test memory
<jester-> Ivano:  che scheda wifi monta
<Ivano> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> Ivano, copia il link della pagina
<Ivano> contrl c no  funziona
<glpiana> Ivano, seleziona l'indirizzo, tasto destr -> copia e poi qui tasto destr -> incolla
<glpiana> torno tra pochi minuti
<Ivano> ivano@ivano-Aspire-5715Z:~$ ispci
<Ivano> Comando "ispci" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<Ivano>  Comando "lspci" dal pacchetto "pciutils" (main)
<Ivano> ispci: comando non trovato
<Ivano> ivano@ivano-Aspire-5715Z:~$ ^C
<Ivano> ivano@ivano-Aspire-5715Z:~$ ^C
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> Ivanone, intanto fammi sta prova
<Ivanone> glpiana:dimmi
<glpiana> chiudi questa sessione, aprine una come guest e prova ad avviare radiotray da lì
<Ivanone> glp ......guest?
<glpiana> Ivanone, se chiudi la sessione vai al login, giusto?
<Ivanone> glpiana:entro come ospite?
<glpiana> esatto
<Ivanone> ok provo
<antolea93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tN1t6Eg7RlOuMHwjx7L0
<glpiana> antolea93, non vedo errori
<antolea93> ma ho provato ad avviare la prova e si bloccava
<antolea93> così ho pensato di fare il test memory
<glpiana> antolea93, di che marca è la tua scheda video?
<glpiana> ait' nvidia?
<glpiana> *ati
<antolea93> si
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: ora provo
<glpiana> antolea93, al menu di avvio, premi F6 e seleziona l'opzione "nomodeset", poi prova ad avviare e vedi se va
<glpiana> Ivanoneospite, oki
<antolea93> esco dal memory test ?
<glpiana> antolea93, sì, certo
<antolea93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GM1IIdXAQh2z1PnnxP2o
<antolea93> in questo menù non mi fa usare f6
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: negativo
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: allora
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: io le altre stazioni radio non le vedo, vedo solo quelle straniere e se inserisco il widget di radio 105 mi da lo stesso errore
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: le altre funzionano
<glpiana> Ivanoneospite, quindi di per sè il programma funziona, appare in tray, qualche radio la fa vedere e sentire
<glpiana> Ivanoneospite, il problema è su alcune stazioni
<antolea93> glpiana: qua si blocca tutto
<glpiana> Ivanoneospite, perchè io trovo poco o niente in giro con sto errore, e nulla relativamente a radiotray
<glpiana> antolea93, un attimo
<antolea93> premo su install lubuntu ma poi non succede nulla
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: confermo, se vai sul sito di 105 ti da la possibilità di scaricare il widget ti fa fare un copia incola con un indirizzo e io l'ho aggiunto
<glpiana> antolea93, ma non devi scegliere di installarlo
<Ivanoneospite> su radio tray
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana: secondo me ho sbagliato qualcosa li
<antolea93> anche se scelgo di provarlo non succede nulla
<glpiana> Ivanoneospite, se hai pazienza ancora un po', riavvio la macchina virtuale, reinstallo radio tray e provo
<glpiana> ma tra un pochino però :)
<glpiana> antolea93, dammi un attimo
<antolea93> prego
<Ivanoneospite> glpiana:  fai con calma io intanto esco dal profilo ospite
<Ivanone> glpiana:eccomi
<antolea93> glpiana: ho scelto prova lubuntu e esce qst schermata https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-MztMmHz2RA9I9SQKOtNTX79H1yjwmmAz/IMG_20141205_122517.jpg
<Ivano> eccomi questa è quello ceh ci vuole, forse 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<cristian_c> Ivano, come hai installato radiotray?
<cristian_c> Ivano, apri un terminale
<Ivano> ok
<Ivano> non so cosa sia radiotray
<cristian_c> Ivano, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Ivano, ah, tu non sei ivanone?
<Ivano> no sono ivano....
<cristian_c> <Ivanoneospite> su radio tray
<Ivanone> cristian_c:sta facendo glpiana
<cristian_c> troppi ivani per i mieu gusti :D
<Ivano> hahahaha
<glpiana> cristian_c, i repo li ho già controllati. il sistema è aggiornato. il problema secondo me sta inq uello che ci diceva akis24
<Ivano> anche s enon so, sono 2 mt e 120 kg, non qso quanto si apiu ivanone di me hahaha
<antolea93> se provo ad installare lubuntu mi esce questa schermata https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-ItloCq39Fm9UtgyFvYovl4Pf223Xz9MC/IMG_20141205_123244.jpg
<antolea93> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano ?
<Ivano> allroa son rimasto col termnale e adesso? non so piu chi seguire
<antolea93> grazie
<glpiana> Ivanone, in un terminale scrivi: ls /local/share/radiotray
<glpiana> antolea93, ti ho chiesto di avere pazienza
<glpiana> un aiso la scarico in fretta ma non in 1 minuto
<antolea93> ah ma pensavo fossi sparita
<Ivanone> glpiana:file o directoru inesistente
<glpiana> antolea93, allora, la videata che visualizzi non è quella della iso che hai indicato prima
<glpiana> Ivanone, allora un attimo che becchiamo il percorso creetto
<glpiana> *corretto
<antolea93> io quella ho installato su pen drive e quella sto facendo partite
<glpiana> vabbeè, antolea93 , se alla schermata di avvio vai su altre opzioni cosa visualizzi?
<antolea93> su quali opzioni intendi ?
<glpiana> antolea93, avvia da usb e guarda la schermata iniziale
<glpiana> antolea93, leggi le varie voci elencate
<Ivano> mi avete dimenticato a meta? :-)
<glpiana> Ivano, arriviamo :)
<glpiana> Ivano, quella che hai indicato è la scheda ethernet, non la wifi
<glpiana> Ivanone, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<cristian_c> antolea93, quella in cui appare 'prova ubuntu' e 'installa ubuntu'
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9381294/
<glpiana> Ivanone, ls .local/share/radiotray/
<Ivanone> glpiana: bookmarks.xml  config.xml  plugins  radiotray.log
<glpiana> Ivanone, cat .local/share/radiotray/bookmarks.xml             e mettilo su pastebin
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9381320/
<glpiana> antolea93, ti dicevo, advanced option
<antolea93> il menu iniziale è questo
<antolea93> https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-kMXS6ZughaL32XsUwhbax2yXCPYdZ8h5/IMG_20141205_124100.jpg
<antolea93> non esce nulla... esce back :(
<glpiana> Ivanone, oki, fai così. scrivi: mv .local/share/radiotray .local/share/radiotray_bak
<glpiana> Ivanone, spegni radiotray prima
<glpiana> antolea93, domandona, che processore ha il tuo pc?
<antolea93> intel centrino mi sembra
<Ivanone> glpiana: dierresas@Dierresas:~$ mv .local/share/radiotray .local/share/radiotray_bak
<Ivanone> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".local/share/radiotray": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Ivanone, hai dato due volte il comando perchè la prima volta non dava output
<glpiana> Ivanone, avvia radiotray, dovrebbe essere sparita 105 aggiunta da te
<Ivanone> glpiana:devo scrivere quello prima o quello dopo?
<glpiana> Ivanone, non devi scrivere più nulla. avvia radiotray e dimmi se vedi ancora 105
<krabador> antolea93, di che versione hai fatto il supporto di lubuntu?
<Ivanone> glpiana: no
<glpiana> Ivanone, bene. chiudi radiotray.
<Ivanone> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Ivanone, ora nel terminale: gedit .local/share/radiotray/bookmarks.xml
<glpiana> Ivanone, metti il contenuto su pastebin che vediamo di modificarlo a dovere
<antolea93> queste sono le info sul mio pc https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-LVmIInPAIa8Rbq1hQzltxupTZWOEU5iq/IMG_20141205_125346.jpg
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9381377/
<krabador> antolea93, di che versione hai fatto il supporto di lubuntu?
<glpiana> Ivanone,due cose, prima di tutto la pagina della radio dove indicano la roba da copiare
<glpiana> Ivanone, la seconda è: in che sezione preferisci inserire radio105?
<antolea93> quale supporto ?
<glpiana> antolea93, intende dvd o usb
<antolea93> ah scusami
<Ivanone> glpiana: http://www.105.net/webradio/widget?artista=radio-105-fm
<antolea93> usb
<Ivanone> glp dove capita
<krabador> antolea93, di quale versione di lubuntu?
<Ivanone> glpiana:riesci intanto se hai tempo a spiegarmi che significa quella pagina li?
<antolea93> lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386
<Ivanone> glpiana:quella da modificare
<glpiana> Ivanone, lì c'è l'elenco dei link alle varie radio
<glpiana> Ivanone, la roba che avevi inserito, se ci fai caso dal file che hai copiato prima, è diversa. praticamente dei simboli son stato copiati male
<Ivanone> glpiana:sei un genio
<krabador> antolea93, la prima voce è "try lubuntu without installation" ?
<antolea93> siii
<Ivanone> glpiana:per imparare a fare queste programmazioni che tutorial posso seguire?
<krabador> antolea93, e quando la selezioni cosa succede?
<antolea93> se scelgo questa voce esce questa schermata https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-ItloCq39Fm9UtgyFvYovl4Pf223Xz9MC/IMG_20141205_123244.jpg
<antolea93> esce prima la schermata di caricamento di lubuntu e poi questa videata nera
<glpiana> Ivanone, prova a sostituire il contenuto del file che hai aperto con quello che ti ho scritto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9381449/
<krabador> antolea93, o la pendrive è rovinata, o chipset / ram rovinata
<antolea93> la pen drive è quella che uso tutti i giorni
<Ivanone> glpiana: ok fatto e salvato
<krabador> antolea93, prova a farne un'altra
<Ivanone> glpiana: vado?
<antolea93> uso una pen drive diversa ?
<antolea93> va bene una da 4 gb ?
<glpiana> Ivanone, provalo
<krabador> antolea93, va benissimo
<Ivanone> glpiana:sei un genio lo sai?
<glpiana> Ivanone, lol
<glpiana> Ivanone, ascolta, io no ho usato la roba che c'era sulla pagina di 105, perchè non va bene per questo programma, è codice html per widget su pagine web
<glpiana> Ivanone, ti do un sito che ha un po' di radio italiane che puoi aggiungere sulla falsariga di questa
<antolea93> va bene una da 4 gb ?
<glpiana> Ivanone, http://www.vincenzocarcione.it/gli-url-degli-streaming-delle-radio-italiane/
<krabador> antolea93, va benissimo vol.2
<Ivanone> faccio la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu?
<Ivanone> glpiana:intendo con bookmarks
<glpiana> Ivanone, sì, guarda il file e la riga che ho aggiunto
<Ivanone> glpiana:sei il migliore non avevo dubbi
<Ivanone> glpiana:grazie buon lavoro
<glpiana> Ivanone, anche a te
<antolea93> ok sto provando con un'altra pen drive
<antolea93> dal menù seleziono sempre "prova senza installare" ??
<krabador> antolea93, si
<antolea93> ok
<antolea93> niente da fare ....pen drive diversa, stesso risultato :(
<antolea93> esce sempre la stessa schermata nera con quelle scritte
<glpiana> antolea93, la videata iniziale è identica a prima?
<antolea93> si
<antolea93> anzi no...esce il numero 14 adesso invece di 15
<krabador> antolea93, prova lubuntu 14.04 con la stessa pendrive
<antolea93> esce qst schermata adesso https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-dyzzygybc317yiAPHnPNlUmXhA6NjFvK/IMG_20141205_131937.jpg
<antolea93> la differenza sta solo nel 14 invece di 15 ... non so cosa possa significare
<cristian_c> antolea93, in questa schermata hai premuto tab: https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujAdbDYvmfc-kMXS6ZughaL32XsUwhbax2yXCPYdZ8h5/IMG_20141205_124100.jpg ?
<cristian_c> antolea93, è il solito kernel panic
<krabador> antolea93, prova lubuntu 14.04 con la stessa pendrive
<antolea93> da dove scarico il 14.04 ?
<antolea93> hai il link ?
<antolea93> si cristian l ho premuto ma non accade nulla
<cristian_c> antolea93, mmmmmm
<cristian_c> antolea93, hai controllato l'hash della .iso?
<cristian_c> antolea93, è 14.10?
<antolea93> si
<cristian_c> seconda o prima domanda?
<antolea93> entrambe
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<antolea93> ho controllato con md5
<cristian_c> antolea93, è un packard bell di che anno?
<antolea93> 2006
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> antolea93, cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> antolea93, prova con questa
<cristian_c> antolea93, ma ce l'hai il masterizzatore cd?
<antolea93> si ma non ho il cd :P
<antolea93> non va bene uguale la pen drive ?
<ExPBoy> se il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb si
<cristian_c> antolea93, diciamo che con il cd era meglio
<cristian_c> antolea93, non riesci a procurarti un cd vergine?
<antolea93> okok
<antolea93> cd da 700 mb va bene, o un dvd ?
<cristian_c> antolea93, per lubuntu va bene anche il cd
<cristian_c> antolea93, però non capisco, su quale so masterizzi o crei la usb , di solito?
<cristian_c> *OS
<lusuhard> salve a tutti, ho un problema con una installazione di xubuntu 14.04.01
<antolea> scarico questa iso allora
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> antolea93, però non capisco, su quale so masterizzi o crei la usb , di solito?
<antolea> ci vorranno 30 min
<cristian_c> !iso | antolea
<ubot-it> antolea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lusuhard> il mio disco rigido si è fritto, cambiarlo costa 50 euro o di più, siccome ho in casa una chiavetta usb da 8gb contavo di farla diventare una sorta di HDD per il pc, che dovrebbe servire solamente per fare lo streaming dei film da internet e leggere cd/dvd attaccato alla tv del salotto
<cristian_c> lusuhard, capisco, ma anche le usb si friggono
<glpiana> lusuhard, ok, prosegui
<cristian_c> lusuhard, se è temporaneo ok, altrimenti valuta un hard disk vero
<lusuhard> avrei scelto di montare un xubuntu 14.04.1 perchè prima era il sistema che ci facevo girare prima, ma se avete altre idee, sistemi più leggeri sono tutto orecchi. specifico che seppure caricando xubuntu da live la scheda di rete fuzioni perfettamente, poi quando lo installo sulla chiavetta usb la scheda di rete non viene più riconosciuta
<cristian_c> senza contare la lentezza di esecuzione del so
<cristian_c> lusuhard, hai utilizzato lo stesso supporto sia per la live che per l'installazione?
<lusuhard> cristian_c no ho caricato su un'altra usb key con creatore dischi di avvio, poi lo installo su una seconda usb key
<cristian_c> ok
<Ivanone> glpiana:scusami il linguaggio del bookmarks come si chiama? posso trovare un modo per impararlo?
<Ivanone> glpiana:a programmare dicio
<cristian_c> Ivanone, è xml
<cristian_c> è un linguaggio di markup
<cristian_c> Ivanone, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML
<Ivanone> cristian_c:è molto difficile impararlo?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, no, ma dipende da cosa ti serve fare
<cristian_c> documentati anche a partire da quella pagina
<glpiana> Ivanone, credo sia xml, ma non ho idea di dove andare ad impararlo. io non lo conosco
<glpiana> ah ecco che ha risposto il buon cristian_c
<Ivanone> glpiana:ok
<Ivanone> cristian_c:per conoscenza
<cristian_c> lol
<lusuhard> magari se mi potevate consigliare una versione htpc che permetta anche di fare lo streaming con cacaoweb..
<Ivanone> cristian_c:ma è il solo linguaggio di programmazione di linux?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, non c'entra niente linux, è un modo per conservare i dati
<Ivanone> è lo stesso sistema di programmazione di arduino giusto?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, non è un linguaggio di programmazione, non serve a programmare
<cristian_c> Ivanone, per favore, leggi la doc che ti ho linkato
<Ivanone> cristian_c:ok e per la programmazione sai indicarmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, ma cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa devi programmare
<Ivanone> cristian_c:niente di particolare era per conoscenza
<cristian_c> Ivanone, di solito si programma per un motivo specifico, qui siamo abbastanza offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lusuhard, puoi avviare dall'usb su cui hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<MisterWiggly> buongiorno
<MisterWiggly> vorrei chiedere di un "problema"
<MisterWiggly> che riscontro su ubuntu
<MisterWiggly> e che non capisco se sia normale o solo una cosa che succede a me
<lusuhard> cristiann_c si ma non va più la scheda di rete che prima andava e la wireless non la vede per via dei driver proprietari, dunque sono bloccato nell'aggiustare il sistema, ora sto tentando con un altra chiavetta perchè mi è venuto il dubbio che quella che ho sia difettosa
<MisterWiggly> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Ivano> medesima doamanda, qualcuno diponibile?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, è una broadcom?
<lusuhard> cristian_c esatto :(
<cristian_c> !broadcom | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> lusuhard, anche ethernet è broadcom?
<lusuhard> cristian_c non lo so, sulla live funziona benissimo, poi sul sistema installato non fuziona più
<cristian_c> lusuhard, allora controlla
<cristian_c> lusuhard, su una live digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Ivano, in che senso?
<cristian_c> per il wifi?
<Ivano> ecco nessuno disponibile?
<glpiana> Ivano, ti avevo chiesto l'output di lspci riferito alla wifi ma o mi son perso la risposta o non l'hai data
<Ivano> preoblema irrsolto alla wifi del mio aspire 5715z con 14.10
<krabador> Ivano, "problema irrisolto" da quant'è che cerchi di risolverlo?
<Ivano> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Ivano> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Ivano> è che non so coem incollarlo qui
<Ivano> ecco
<Ivano> scheda di rete dice 1uesto
<ExPBoy> !paste | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivano> da 8 giorni
<glpiana> Ivano, quella è la ethernet, come già ti dissi
<Ivano> fatto
<Ivano> ho copuato su ubuntopaste
<glpiana> Ivano, none, quella è quella a cui attacchi il cavo, non la wifi
<glpiana> ah, per il paste devi copiare qui l'indirizzo
<Ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382042/
<Ivano> ecco cosa non avevo capito-... ra si
<glpiana> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Ivano> e adesso?
<glpiana> Ivano, due schede broadcom mi pare vadano in conflitto. mi consulto e ti dico
<Ivano> grazie
<glpiana> Ivano, intanto dimmi che desktop environmente usi: unity, lxde, xfce, kde?
<Ivano> sapessi cosa vuol dire.......
<glpiana> Ivano, l'interfaccia grafica che hai di fronte
<glpiana> ha un abarra a sinistra?
<Ivano> si
<Ivano> e cosa vedo li?
<glpiana> Ivano, ok, unity. vai in alto a destra e apri le impostazioni
<lusuhard> cristian_c si è broadcom anche quelle ethernet
<Ivano> glpian ed in postazioni?
<glpiana> Ivano, vedi la voce relativa ai driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, sì, quello è un problema particolare, quello delle due broadcom
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo come si risolveva esattamente
<cristian_c> lusuhard, una 4400 qualcosa
<lusuhard> cristian_c ma come mai da live non da problemi, installata su disco rigido non da problemi, se invece installo su usb da problemi?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, dovrebbe trattarsi di un bug
<Ivano> nessun driver, cosi dice
<glpiana> Ivano, oki, passa in un terminale
<glpiana> Ivano, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivano> ni aspetta mi da il nome della scehda di rete
<Ivano> dicendo che "questo dispositivo non funziona poi...
<cristian_c> lusuhard, puoi postare il risultato di lshw -C network
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> Ivano, l'output su pastebin
<Ivano> broadcom Corporation BCM4312.802.11b/g LP-PHY (T7&H030.00 Wireless Mini PCIe Card)
<glpiana> Ivano, ma tu di cosa stai parlando?
<glpiana> Ivano, dei drive rproprietari?
<krabador> Ivano, manda anche sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Ivano, fa il pastebin del comando di glpiana e di quest'ultimo
<Ivano> In uso Sorgenti del driver wireless Linux STA Broadcom 802.11 da bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietario) Questo non èè spuntato
<Ivano> Non usare il dispositivo, spuntato
<Ivano> ho cpopiato vosto chenon si selelzione
<Ivano> drive aggiuntivi
<Ivano> provo
<glpiana> Ivano, no frena
<glpiana> è che avevi detto che lì non c'era nulla
<glpiana> Ivano, attiva Sorgenti del driver wireless Linux STA Broadcom 802.11 da bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietario)
<Ivano> poi è apparso qello ceh ho scrotto nelle tre righe, ci ha mesos un po
<glpiana> Ivano, oki, fai come ti ho detto, attivalo
<glpiana> magari basta quello
<Ivano> sta applicando
<glpiana> Ivano, sì, ma mi sa che così facciamo il danno
<Ivano> ????
<glpiana> Ivano, non riavviare mi raccomando :D
<lusuhard> cristian_c   sto usando il pc per fare delle altre prove, se riesco a far partire una versione stabile da chiavetta poi risolviamo anche il problema, per il momento non mi parte nemmeno da chiavetta
<Ivano> no
<Ivano> glpiana ora sono nelle tue mani
<Ivano> ecco aggiornato
<glpiana> Ivano, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod | grep b44                e dimmi se da output
<cristian_c> lusuhard, io fra poco vado
<Ivano> glpiana quella barra verticale?
<Ivano> coem la digito
<glpiana> Ivano, shift+\
<Ivano> nulla
<Ivano> va a capo e non da nulla
<glpiana> Ivano, ok, allora dai solo: lsmod
<glpiana> e copia su pastebin
<Ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382221/
<cristian_c> ndiswrapper           196966  0
<cristian_c> Ivano, hai installato ndiswrapper?
<Ivano> si, è una dlele prove ceh ho fatto
<cristian_c> Ivano, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> Ivano, anche tu hai una ethernet broadcom
<cristian_c> ?
<Ivano> un attacco via cabo, boardcom mi apre di aver letto
<cristian_c> Ivano, controlla con lshw -C network
<cristian_c> come ti ha detto krabador
<Ivano> sto aspettando anceh le risposta di glpiana... vediamo se ci riusciamo....
<cristian_c> <Ivano> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382323/
<Ivano> ok
<cristian_c> driver tg3
<cristian_c> il problema è solo wifi, allora
<cristian_c> credo
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Ivano, ripristina ndiswrapper, che non ti serve a niente
<cristian_c> Ivano, e poi segui la guida broadcom
<Ivano> lo disisintalo
<cristian_c> Ivano, non so cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ma ripristina
<Ivano> ripristina? sarebbe, l'ho disinstallato
<Ivano> non ho fatto nulla perche non ci son riuscito
<cristian_c> Ivano, hai detto che l'hai installato
<cristian_c> Ivano, cos'hai fatto esattamente
<Ivano> si e disisnstalato
<cristian_c> hai installato ndiswrapper e poi?
<Ivano> con ndiswrapper?
<cristian_c> eh
<Ivano> e poi non sono riuscito a trovare driver
<Ivano> provati ma nessuno installato, anzi uno ma disinstallato
<cristian_c> Ivano, vorrei sapere cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dopo aver installato ndiswrapper
<Ivano> ho cercato driver online
<cristian_c> Ivano, immagino con sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> o sbaglio=?
<Ivano> scaricati, estratti e come dicon le procedure provato coi file .inf
<cristian_c> estratti cosa?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Ivano> direttamente dal softwarew center
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ivano, quindi non hai fatto nient'altro con ndiswrapper?
<Ivano> ubot-it l'ho fatto ma lo ripeto volentoeri
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ivano> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ivano, che cosa?
<Ivano> nulla scusa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ivano, hai detto che hai scaricato altri driver
<cristian_c> <Ivano> scaricati, estratti e come dicon le procedure provato coi file .inf
<cristian_c> quali driver hai scaricato e quali procedure hai seguito?
<Ivano> i driver non ricordo, una deconia da vari siti, visto che ce n'erano per xb vista e il 7 ....
<cristian_c> Ivano, perfetto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Ivano> download lo zip, estratto il file e attivato o provato ad attovare da ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> Ivano, evita in futuro di seguire 'decine di vari siti'
<Ivano> avavo provato qui ma nonc e l'avevo fatta
<cristian_c> Ivano, e in questo caso ndsiwrapper e i driver per win non ti servono
<Ivano> si capisco ....cosi non puoi aiutarmi bene... chiaro
<cristian_c> ti basta leggere la guda wiki di broadcom
<cristian_c> Ivano, perché hai fatto troppi casini evidentemente
<Ivano> maledetat ognoranza... :-)
<cristian_c> mischiando guide diverse prese dal web
<cristian_c> Ivano, consiglio, leggi le guide wiki
<cristian_c> e la doc ufficiale di ubuntu
<Ivano> allora
<cristian_c> e ti troverai meglio
<Ivano> ho installato e non andava
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Ivano> poi ho rpovato ndiswrapper ma un paio di installazione de due disisntallazioni... fine
<Ivano> ma quellamodifica che mi aveva fatto fare glpiana che faccio?
<cristian_c> Ivano, segui il consiglio altrimenti non se ne esce
<cristian_c> Ivano, che ti ha fatto modificare?
<Ivano> mi ha detto di non riavviare assolutamente poi è saprito...
<Ivano> driver aggountivi
<cristian_c> Ivano, è una buona modifica
<cristian_c> però ha funzionato?
<Ivano> cosi no
<cristian_c> ok
<Ivano> ma non ho riavviato
<cristian_c> allora ti servono i b43
<Ivano> b43 ceh son bombardieri?
<cristian_c> Ivano, mmmm, allora aspetta glpiana, se ritorna
<Ivano> ok
<Ivano> inatnato controlli i link
<cristian_c> Ivano, nel caso non fosse possibile, riavvia
<cristian_c> e se non va ancora, vai col ripristino
<Ivano> mi pauoi dire coeme si fa il ripristino?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Ivano> o leggo?
<cristian_c> Ivano, intanto leggi la guida wiki broadcom
<Ivano> ok  grazie
<Ivano> leggo  e vedo cosa riesco a fare
<cristian_c> b43 per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322, BCM4331, BCM43224 e BCM43225
<cristian_c> anche i b43 supportano bcm4312
<cristian_c> in questo caso la ethernet broadcom non dovrebbe essere tra quelle che danno problemi al wifi
<Ivano> fai finta ceh abbia capito almeno una parola di quelle che hai detto
<cristian_c> Ivano, se leggi la pagina è più semplice per te
<cristian_c> Ivano, la tua wifi si  chiama bcm4312
<cristian_c> b43 è il nome di un driver wifi
<Ivano> ohhhh
<cristian_c> la ethernet che hai tu non usa i driver b44 ma i tg3
<cristian_c> quindi non dovrebbe dare problemi con il wifi, teoricamente
<cristian_c> cosa che invece capitava all'altro utente di prima
<chripto> salve, ho un problema, nell reinstallare skype sul mio Xubuntu 14.10 mi dice:  ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati
<glpiana> chripto, vediamo qualche output
<glpiana> !paste | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chripto> premetto che avevo usato il 'programma webmin' che nell'aggiornare il sistema ha deciso autonomamente di disinstallarmi parecchie cose come teamviewer e skype
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382815/
<glpiana> chripto, cominciamo con un : sudo apt-get -f install
<chripto> ok
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382835/
<glpiana> chripto, oki, ora scrivi: wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<chripto> il mio è un sistema a 64bit però
<glpiana> chripto, non ti preoccupare, anche il mio lo è :D
<chripto> ok
<glpiana> chripto, skype va messo 32bit sfruttando multiarch, altrimenti non si installa
<chripto> ok ok....mi sa che mi manca multiarch....comunque mi dirai tu poi cosa è successo al mio pc...
<chripto> sta scaricando
<chripto> ancora 40 secondi
<chripto> finito
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382871/
<chripto> ora?
<glpiana> chripto, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<chripto> fatto... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382930/
<glpiana> chripto, sudo apt-get -f install
<chripto> ok
<chripto> ho dato si per continuare....pare stia funzionando... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382948/
<glpiana> chripto, se ha terminato, avvia skype e provalo
<chripto> ma da dove lo avvio...
<chripto> se leggi il mio post me lo ha solo rimosso...
<glpiana> chripto, beh, lo trovi tra le applicazioni, sotto "internet" in linea di massima
<chripto> non sta nulla
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> vero, lol
<chripto> se lo lancio da terminale non esiste
<glpiana> chripto, scrivi: sudo apt-get update                 e metti l'output su pastebin
<chripto> oook
<Helias> salve
<Helias> ho un problema con l'ethernet, dopo aver eseguito il comando: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx ... mac_address
<chripto> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382979/
<Helias> non riesco a connettermi via ethernet
<glpiana> chripto, sviluppi software?
<Helias> come posso risolvere..?
<chripto> ni...perchè?
<glpiana> chripto, i repo proposed
<chripto> spiegati meglio
<glpiana> chripto, perchè li hai attivati? sei un developer?
<chripto> sviluppo in java, mysql, ecc...
<glpiana> chripto, i repo proposed hanno spftware non stabile. non ha molto senso usarli a meno di non gradire il sistema instabile
<glpiana> chripto, comuqnue, già che ci siamo dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<chripto> considera che nel tentare di risolvere questo ed altri errori precedentemente avuti ho fatto diversi tentativi documentandomi su internet...magari ho fatto qualche cappellata...
<chripto> ok ok...dimmi cosa fare per ripristinare al meglio il sistema
<glpiana> chripto, poi dammi l'output di uname -a
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383059/
<chripto> ok ok
<chripto> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383072/
<glpiana> chripto, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<chripto> ok un attimo
<chripto> fatto
<glpiana> chripto, sudo apt-get clean
<chripto> non ha restituito output
<chripto> fatto anche questo
<glpiana> chripto, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<chripto> oook...forse ho capito cosa mi hai fatto fare
<glpiana> chripto, non avevi preconcetti per l'uso di software 32 bit su una 64 bt, vero?
<chripto> Assolutamente no....anzi....
<glpiana> chripto, sta andando ora?
<chripto> si ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383144/
<glpiana> chripto, prova con sudo apt-get -f install
<chripto> ok...
<chripto> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383149/
<glpiana> chripto, sudo apt-get install libc6:i386
<chripto> immaginavo...ora lo faccio
<glpiana> chripto, vediamo se facendolgielo fare noi a manina va a posto
<chripto> eh...qua sta un bel dilemma che mi ero già trovato difronte...ora ti posto l'output che mi ha spaventato un po quando lo avevo fatto da solo...
<glpiana> vediamo
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383185/
<chripto> sembra che vuole disinstallarmi tutto!
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> digli NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<chripto> eh....
<chripto> ok...interrotto...e ora? mi suicido?
<glpiana> chripto, dpkg -l | grep multiarch
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383194/
<glpiana> chripto, sai mica in seguito a cosa sono nati i problemi del tuo sistema?
<chripto> si....conosci webmin?
<glpiana> chripto, no
<chripto> è un applicativo che permette di gestire il sistema....aggiornamenti, installazioni, ecc...insomma è un'interfaccia grafica che ti permette di fare tutto in maniera più semplice attraverso paginette web
<glpiana> chripto, quindi potrebbe essere lui alla base di tutto?
<akis24> chripto:  a che scopo mettere webmin su una versione desktop ? a noi risulta essere una interfaccia per amministrare la versione server casomai da interfaccia
<glpiana> chripto, puoi sempre far eil ripristino del sistema da dvd/usb
<glpiana> !ripristino | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chripto> il problema è che lui ha fatto un update con l'opzione force
<chripto> e quindi mentre faceva l'update...ha deciso di disinstallare tutti quei programmi che non sembravano più essere compatibili
<chripto> l'azione è avvenuta in quel momento ma credo che il problema non sia da attribuire al programma in se
<chripto> prima di fare l'update con webmin ho fatto un dist-upgrade da linea di comando però e non vorrei che tutto dipendesse da li
<glpiana> chripto, dist-upgrade non fa danni se non in versioni alpha o prime beta
<glpiana> stacco
<akis24> chripto: segui il consiglio di glpiana ripristina il sistema  .. è questa l'interfaccia che hai messo giusto ? http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webmin#mediaviewer/File:Webmin1420.png
<glpiana> chripto, vedi se risolvi col ripristino
<chripto> si è quella, ma perchè facendo l'update con l'opzione 'force' mi ha disinstallato così tanta roba?
<chripto> se mi date un attimo recupero il log di webmin e vi posto la rimozione che ha fatto
<chripto> qualcuno mi segue ancora?
<akis24> [15:39:24] <glpiana> chripto, i repo proposed hanno software non stabile. non ha molto senso usarli a meno di non gradire il sistema instabile
<chripto> ok, quindi?
<akis24> chripto: ti tocca ripristinare il sistema
<chripto> perdo tutti i programmi coì...
<chripto> così
<chripto> ti posso postare il log che ho recuperato?
<akis24> chripto: non saprei aiutarti
<chripto> e mi dici cosa è successo secondo te?
<chripto> scusami ma non fai parte del supporto tecnico?
<akis24> chripto: far parte dei moderatori non significa avere la soluzione di tutti i problemi
<akis24> d'altronde glpiana ti ha indicato la strada da seguire poi decidi tu
<chripto> scusami non ho capito, glpiana è un moderatore anche?
<akis24> si anche glpiana
<chripto> ok, ma hai capito il problema mio almeno'
<chripto> ?
<akis24> ho letto in canale
<chripto> ok, volevo solo proporti l'output di un comando, almeno per capire cosa è successo, poi me la sbrigo io
<chripto> non sono informato come voi su ubuntu e avere almeno una dritta aiuta
<gigirock> chripto, ma e ancora il problema del doppio repository ?
<akis24> chripto: ho letto tutto e oltre quello che ti ha indicato glpiana non saprei dirti
<akis24> magari gigirock ha qualche dritta chiedi a lui
<chripto> il fatto è che io a glpiana ancora non ho fatto vedere questo output
<chripto> va bene
<akis24> chripto:  se leggessi ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9382815/
<chripto> se per lui va bene gli mostro l'output del comando che mi ha disinstallato tutto
<akis24> cert oche puoi far vedere chripto
<chripto> ok questo è quello che è successo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383392/
<toshimelo> buon pomeriggio... avrei bisogno di una mano, c'è qualcuno?
<chripto> ma gigirock è andato via...quindi?
<chripto> faccio paura... ;)
<akis24> chripto: Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo..   chripto ti ha eliminato un sacco di file indispensabil ial sistema avenado attivato i repo proposed
<akis24> chripto: ripristina o reinstalla da zero
<chripto> bene...se reinstallo da sopra perdo tutti i programmi?
<davide97> Ciao a tutti, dovrei installare ubuntu 14.10, 64 bit. Ho creato 4 partizioni, una per lo swap, una per il boot, una per la home e l-altra per il root. Dove devo installare il bootloader? Nella partizione boot oppure direttamente nell'hard disk? (
<akis24> davide97: il bootloader va' sul harddisk
<chripto> bene....domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia...grazie comunque
<davide97> Ok, ora provo.. e sapete dirmi qualcosa riguardo a questo errore (http://i.imgur.com/iQbFJqqh.jpg) ?
<davide97> Sto usando un hard disk interno, "trasformato" in esterno con un box usb
<akis24> davide97: che versione stai installando ?
<akis24> davide97: controlla integrita' della iso scaricata
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<davide97> la 14.10
<davide97> mh, penso che la iso sia a posto.. l'installazione e andata a buon fine
<davide97> scusate se non uso lettere accentate, ma sono dalla live, con la tastiera inglese
<akis24> davide97: se la iso scaricata non è integra mica ti accorgi
<davide97> mh, io non ho piu l'iso.. e' possibile fare il controllo del dvd ?
<akis24> davide97: leggi in fondo al link che ti ho postato
<fabioflex> come posso correggere errori del disco rigido su cui ho installato vista , utilizzando ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | fabioflex
<ubot-it> fabioflex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabioflex> ok
<davide97> Ok, ora sto verificando. In qualunque caso, io ho installato grub in sdb5, erronamente, la partizione di boot. Come posso correggere il grub indicando che deve installarsi in tutto il disco?
<davide97> Il test dell'md5sum e' andato a buon fine
<akis24> davide97: hai per caso window 8 sul pc in questione ?
<davide97> No, non ho alcun sistema operativo, il pc ora e' senza hard disk, sto usando quello "esterno" per questo motivo
<akis24> !grub | davide97
<ubot-it> davide97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<davide97> Grazie, ora vedo
<gsppfrt> Salve mi serve aiuto per risolvere un problema che sto avendo su ubuntu 14.10 . il problema è che muovendo il mouse o il touchpad esso va a scatti .. ho provato a modificare le impostazioni del mouse ma niente
<davide97> Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare:
<davide97> Si intende la partizione home o quella root ?
<domemanc> Salve a tutti
<domemanc> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<LostInMyHead> !aiuto | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<domemanc> ok scusate
<domemanc> ho installato chromium per ubuntu 14.04 ma quando vado a scaricare qualsiasi estensione va in crash e devo riavviare pc portatile un presario c700,ho allora disinstallato chromium e installato chrome ma e la stessa cosa
<ugone> domemanc, hai provato a lanciarlo da terminale?
<domemanc> no
<domemanc> come fare?
<ugone> apri un terminale e scrivi google-chrome poi dai invio
<domemanc> fatto
<domemanc> google-chrome
<domemanc> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<domemanc> È stata creata una nuova finestra nella sessione corrente del browser.
<ugone> domemanc, non incollare in canale ed usa !paste
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> cmq quello è un avviso ma non ti dovrebbe esser crashato
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9384170/
<domemanc> lo fa solo quando vado a digitare 1 carattere per cercare estensione,qualsiasi estensione
<domemanc> lo schermo diventa nero il computer non si riavvia da solo
<ugone> prova a farlo. installa un'estensione e guarda che dice il terminale
<domemanc> ma lo devo spegnere e riaccendere
<ugone> ma cosi non hai nessuna indicazione utile
<ugone> cmq
<ugone> puoi fare un'altra prova
<domemanc> devo chiudere tutte le finestre di chrome aperte?
<ugone> crea un utente nuovo
<ugone> si chiudi completamente chrome
<domemanc> e lo lancio da terminale giusto?
<ugone> crea un utente poi chiudi la sessione e ti logghi con il nuovo utente
<ugone> e dopo averlo lanciato da terminale instralli un'estensione
<ugone> e guardi cosa succede
<style68> buona sera
<style68> vorrei chiedere perche con ubuntu 14.04 non riesco a scaricare adobe flashplayer
<style68> ci ho provato in tutti i modi ma niente
<LostInMyHead> style68: magari se spieghi cosa hai fatto nel provarci aiuti a capire
<style68> se mi potete autare ve ne sarei grato
<style68> ho provato dal sito stesso ma niente
<Temeroya> salve
<Temeroya> adobe flash player non mi funziona correttamente su firefox
<Temeroya> come risolvo_
<Temeroya> ?
<cybernova> Temeroya, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi? da terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<cybernova> !paste | Temeroya
<ubot-it> Temeroya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Temeroya> cybernova: http://pastebin.com/KcH3kTKs
<cybernova> Temeroya, sempre da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Temeroya> cybernova: http://pastebin.com/5r9je30E
<cybernova> Temeroya, qual'è il problema esattamente?
<Temeroya> in pagine come questa flash non mi funziona
<Temeroya> *posso linkare?
<cybernova> Temeroya, no, niente link esterni. Youtube funziona?
<Temeroya> si
<Temeroya> ma ad esempio, i video delle iene no
<Temeroya> dice che shockwave ha problemi
<cybernova> Temeroya, digitando nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox: about:plugins cosa esce?
<Temeroya> Shockwave Flash
<Temeroya>     File: libflashplayer.so
<Temeroya>     Percorso: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Temeroya>     Versione: 11.2.202.424
<Temeroya>     Stato: attivo
<Temeroya>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Didn> Salve posso chiedere se qualcuno se ne intende di kali?
<befoil> ciao
<befoil> raga non capisco una cosa...quando booto una penna usb per installare un OS, poi una volta formattata con Gparted e poi collegandola al pc non vedo la normale penna usb con tutto lo spazio a disposizione libero, ma vedo due partizioni, su cui una ci sono i files di installazione dell'Os che ci avevo bootato
<befoil> ah per bootare l'usb uso il comando "dd"
<polisso> buona serata
<polisso> mi sta succedendo spesso che mentre lavoro al pc si blocca e mi si sgrana il video a tipo la ricezione dei canali satellitari
<polisso> e non mi funziona piu niente e devo resettareù
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, mi è saltato l'hard disk su un vecchio pc e vorrei montare una live persistente su una chiavetta usb e da li far andare il pc per fare principalmente lo streaming via internet per la tv di casa, mi consigliate una procedura e una versione migliore di linux da utilizzare?
<polisso> non mi parte amule
<polisso> mi da questo messaggio da terminale
<polisso> past
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~$ amule
<polisso>  2014-12-05 20:11:07: Initialising aMule 2.3.1 compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.12
<polisso>  2014-12-05 20:11:07: Checking if there is an instance already running...
<polisso> !2014-12-05 20:11:07: There is an instance of aMule already running
<polisso>  2014-12-05 20:11:07: (lock file: /home/utente/.aMule/muleLock)
<polisso>  2014-12-05 20:11:07: Raising current running instance.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<polisso> ciao ragazzi
<polisso> non si avvia amule neanche col terminale
<polisso> mi da un errore
<polisso> mi dite come vi posso postare il listato?
<polisso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9386210/
<polisso> nessuno?
<cybernova> polisso, te lo dice l'errore, amule è già stato avviato
<polisso> ma non lo vedo
<cybernova> polisso, da terminale: pidof amule
<polisso> fatto ma non succede niente
<cybernova> polisso, nessun output?
<polisso> no
<cybernova> polisso, prova allora eliminare il file ~/.aMule/muleLock
<cybernova> rm -f ~/.aMule/muleLock
<polisso> ok
<polisso> mi funziona
<polisso> grazie
<cybernova> prego
<polisso> io veramente avevo chiamato per un'altro problema
<polisso> e da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu che mi succede che mentre lavoro il pc mi va in blocco
<polisso> e poi devo spegnere il pc per farlo ripartire
<polisso> quando riparte mi dice che devo segnalare il problema e devo inviare il report
<polisso> cosa che faccio ma ultimamente ora mi succede che lo scherma mi si blocca e mi compaiono a tipo delle macchie che si accendono e si spengono
<cybernova> polisso, quando ti dice di inviare il report c'è il modo di avere anche più informazioni, prossima volta che succede segnati qual'è il pacchetto che da problemi
<polisso> tipo quando non si prende bene il canael tv del digitael terrestre
<polisso> ok
<polisso> quando succede di nuovo vi posto tutte le informazioni
<cybernova> bene
<kom4> Salve
<Ivano> ciao buonasera ai presenti e ai non
<Ivano> solito problema Aspire 5715z Ubuntu 14.10 non fa wifi  ho scoperto che mia wifi si chiama bcm4312 ed i driver b53..... sono 8 giorni che cerco di capirci qualcosa, oggi tutto il giorno, letto 200 page e fatto prove su riprove, credo ceh ci voglia un tecnico disponibile altrimenti non ce la farò mai, credo non sia cosi semplice
<Ivano> tutti a cena?
<schon77> ciao, avrei necessità di aiuto
<schon77> c'è qualcuno?
<Ivano> eccomi si scusa
<Ivano> ah avresti
<Ivano> non c'è nessuno mi sa
<Ivano> tutti a cena
<Ivano> exit 0
<schon77> ci sei ivano?
<schon77> nessuno che possa darmi una mano?
<michele993> join #blender
<ErVito> lol
<schon77> ??
<Chertan> !qualcuno | schon77
<ubot-it> schon77: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<schon77> posso chiedere?
<Chertan> !chiedi | schon77
<ubot-it> schon77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<schon77> ho un lenovo con 4gb di ram quale versione di ubuntu devo installate?
<schon77> la 14.10
<schon77> o la 14.04.1
<schon77> so che dovrebbe essere 64 come archiettetura
<Chertan> sì se è un portatile recente sicuramente ha un processore 64 bit
<schon77> si comprato settimana scorsa
<schon77> ma che versione mi consigli?
<|gonzo|> io userei l'ultima lts
<Chertan> per quanto riguarda la versione, io penso che vada un po' a gusti... la 14.04.1 è una lts, una versione "a lungo termine" che per tot anni (mi pare 5, ma non vorrei dire una cavolata) ha supporto a livello di aggiornamenti software, mentre la 14.10 è la ultima, ma a livello di supporto come upgrade è decisamente più breve e quindi se vuoi un sistema aggiornato dovrai aggiornare di volta
<Chertan> in volta alla versione che esce
<akis24> sera
<Chertan> io personalmente consiglio la LTS
<schon77> una volta finito il supporto della 14.10 che succede? si deve reinstallare tutto?
<Chertan> no puoi aggiornare alla 15.04, però poi dovrai aggiornare anche alla 15.10 e alla 16.04, che dovrebbe poi essere la prossima LTS
<Chertan> insomma, dopo poco che esce una versione "intermedia" termina il supporto alla precedente e quindi se vuoi avere il sistema aggiornato devi per forza fare il salto alla versione successiva
<schon77> il punto e che su questo pc ho su la lts 14.04.1 ma a 32 poiche avevo solo 2 gb di ram e un gb lo rubava la scheda video
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<schon77> ora che ho fatto l'up della ram volevo mettere su la 64 come archietettura ma avevo dubbi su quale versione
<Chertan> beh per passare alla 64 bit devi per forza reinstallare, non puoi semplicemente aggiornare mi sa
<schon77> quello non è un problema non messo su nessun file... il punte è sara migliore della 32? perche con la 32 stranamente mi va lento anche con 4gb di ram
<akis24> schon77 Chertan sapete leggere ?  questo è il canale di supporto  per il resto joinare ubuntu-it-chat
<Chertan> akis24 qui si sta discutendo di quale versione installare, non è che stiamo parlando di installare software terzi eh
<schon77> a me serve supporto infatti
<Chertan> comunque, schon77 la 32 bit non te li vede per intero i 4 gb
<Chertan> la 64 bit sì
<schon77> ottimo perciò metto su la 64 poi ad installazione ultimata tirorno per eventuale supporto
<schon77> grazie chertan
<Chertan> buona installazione e se hai bisogno torna qui, tanto bene o male trovi sempre qualcuno disponibile per aiuto (a parte orari notturni)
<Luca1997> gente c'è qualcuno che sa come risolvere la mia furbata? ho installato Debian su un vecchio laptop con 1 Gb di ram... unico problema è che non si è installata l'interfaccia grafica (non chiedetemi perchè) c'è modo di installare qualche altra roba in modo da recuperarlo?
<hiei1983> sera, c'è un modo, su modifica menù, per spostare alcune applicazioni da una sottosezione all'altra?
<akis24> Luca1997:  dovresti chiedere in #debian
<Chertan> Luca1997: se hai installato debian perché chiedi sul canale di ubuntu?
<Luca1997> ma boh perchè speravo di installare ubuntu perchè mi ispira di più
<Luca1997> (sto passando per un ritardato lo so....)
<akis24> hiei1983: potresti aggiungerle manualmente volendo cambiare sezioni almeno per quello che riguarda xubuntu  le altre non le conosco
<Chertan> Luca1997: e allora avresti dovuto dirlo subito... qual è quindi il problema che hai riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu? indecisione? non sai quale versione installare? o cos'altro?
<hiei1983> mmmh si mi sa conviene farle a mano...
<hiei1983> ma la directory con le icone dove si trova? per nn lasciar l'icona molleggiata standard dei lanciatori
<hiei1983> xD
<Luca1997> il semplice fatto che qualsiasi cosa io inserisca nel pc non cambia nulla perchè non c'è l'interfaccia grafica
<Chertan> Luca1997: cioè? hai già provato ad installare ubuntu e anche quello ti parte senza interfaccia grafica?
<Luca1997> non so neanche come far partire l'installazione
<akis24> hiei1983: si trovano in  /usr/share/icons/
<Chertan> Luca1997: andiamo per passi... hai scaricato la iso? quale versione?
<hiei1983> ok grazie, fra un po mi passo il tempo allora :)
<Luca1997> mi sa che non mi sono espresso bene....
<Chertan> Luca1997: sta venendo il dubbio anche a me
<akis24> hiei1983: se usi unity vedi se ti è utile  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<Luca1997> allora, il mio pc risulta con schermo nero e parole scritte in inglese di bianco. l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è entrare nel pannello di acer premendo f2 quando si sta accendendo....
<Chertan> Luca1997: e già quello è un passo, il "pannello acer" non dovrebbe essere altro che il bios, da cui puoi impostare come prima unità di avvio il lettore/masterizzatore, insomma l'unità ottica... ci servirà dopo per far partire il disco con ubuntu
<Luca1997> dunque cosa dovrei fare?
<Chertan> Luca1997: quando sei dentro al bios, cerca tra le varie voci l'impostazione dell'ordine di ricerca delle unità di avvio e, se non c'è, imposta l'unità ottica (lettore o masterizzatore che sia) come prima unità, in modo che quando dovrai far partire l'installazione di ubuntu il laptop cercherà per primo i dati di avvio dal supporto ottico su cui è ubuntu
<Chertan> Luca1997: non chiedermi di guidarti passo-passo perché non conosco il bios dei laptop acer
<Luca1997> okok grazie, e secondo te, su un acer del giurassico con una ram da 1 giga che non riesco proprio ad espandere perchè pare che nessuno ne abbia, che versione di ubuntu dovrei mettere?
<Chertan> Luca1997: mh... escluderei ubuntu e kubuntu, io direi xubuntu o ubuntu-mate... avendo un solo giga di ram ti consiglio la versione 32 bit, a prescindere dal processore del laptop
<Luca1997> saaresti più su xubuntu o ubuntu-mate (sì è a 32 bit)? giusto da non dover scegliere io ahhahahaha
<Chertan> Luca1997: sinceramente io la grafica simil-gnome2 di mate la preferisco
<Luca1997> quindi Ubuntu gnome?
<Chertan> Luca1997: ubuntu-mate non gnome... comunque mate è leggero ok, però a quanto ne so non è ancora ufficialmente "riconosciuto" da ubuntu... al massimo puoi sempre installare xubuntu e se non ti aggrada installare in un secondo momento solo mate sul sistema già installato
<Luca1997> sì preferisco installare xubuntu perchè c'è nella pagina ufficiale di Ubuntu, almeno non rischio di fare danni come è successo con Debian....
<Chertan> Luca1997: sì infatti... ubuntu-mate è a buon punto, ma non fa ancora parte del "mondo" ubuntu in maniera ufficiale
<Luca1997> ok, grazie mille davvero! pensavo di dover buttare il mio laptop, e invece c'è ancora qualche speranza ;)
<Chertan> Luca1997: ma no, basta solo un pochino di pazienza e vedi che niente si butta
<Chertan> Luca1997: comunque ti consiglio quando poi inizi l'installazione sul laptop di stare qui, così se hai qualche problema possiamo aiutarti in tempo reale
<schon77> ragazzi ho finito ora di installare ubuntu 14.10 64
<schon77> ho qualche problema
<schon77> il pc è
<schon77> lento
<schon77> ma sono solo?
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<pallino> salve ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma quando e arrivato i momento di riavviare mi ha dato un errore se mi ricordo bene manca partizione
<schon77> ragazzi ho un pc nuovo un lenovo con 4 gb di ram
<schon77> ho installato ubuntu 14.10 ma va leno
<schon77> lento
<schon77> non capisco il problema oltretutto mi vede 2.8 gb di ram penso il resto lo prenda la scheda video...
<schon77> mi sapete dare una mano?
<pallino> non risponde nessuno quiii uffiii
<schon77> ragazzi qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<pallino> seeee figuratiiiiii se rispondono
<schon77> in genre rispondo
<pallino> stasera noo ihihihi
<Carlin0> schon77, se dai uname -a al terminale cosa dice ?
<pallino> o ekkooolliii
<schon77> riporto tutta la stinga?
<Carlin0> pallino, si risponde quando uno sa e quando uno può
<Carlin0> schon77, si
<schon77> Linux marco-Lenovo.b575e 3.16.0-23-generic #31-ubuntu SMP tue oct 21 17:56:17 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/linux
<Carlin0> strano che non ti veda tutta la ram ...
<schon77> ha la scheda grafica
<schon77> che preleva la ram
<Carlin0> schon77, ora dai questo altro comando ma metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> dai → free
<schon77> scrivo free
<schon77> ?
<Carlin0> s e metti il risultato nel paste
<Carlin0> si*
<pallino> quindi che faccio
<Carlin0> pallino, non conosco così bene ubuntu da poterti aiutare ...
<Carlin0> aspetta o ripassa
<pallino> ok non lo installo e faccio prima
<pallino> ciaooo
<shon77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387957/
<shon77> questo e il risultato
<shon77> ho anche un altro problema
<shon77> la tastiera non mi rconosce alcuni tasti
<Carlin0> shon77, non saprei aiutarti oltre aspetta che arrivi qualcun altro
<shon77> krabador posso chiedere
<Carlin0> !chiedi | shon77
<ubot-it> shon77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> cmq è strano che la scheda video prenda oltr un gb di ram eh
<shon77> infatti
<krabador> aio' shon77
<shon77> eccoloo
<krabador> che problema c'è?
<shon77> ho messo su ubuntu 14.10 sul laptop ma va lento  e mi riconosce solo 2.8 gb di ram su 4 architettura a 64
<krabador> shon77, in bios devi poter settare la memoria video della scheda, se una apu
<shon77> non lo fa fare
<shon77> il pc e un lenovo
<krabador> shon77, se hai una apu devi poterlo fare
<shon77> come verifico se e un apu
<krabador> shon77, sudo lshw , e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | shon77
<ubot-it> shon77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> in modo da vedere non solo se è un'apu , ma se c'è anche una video dedicata
<shon77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9388080/
<shon77> fatto
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<carletto0000> ciao a tutti, ho un problema.  pc connesso tramite bluetooth ad amplificatore, i file mp3 si sentono su casse pc scollegando amplificatore
<krabador> shon77, AMD E1-1500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<giggi> ciao, ho un problema
<Carlin0> cambiato nick ?
<shon77> quindi dal bios dovrei poter settare
<giggi> yess
<giggi> credo prima di aver postato a raffica
<krabador> lo farai di nuovo?
<krabador> shon77, si
<shon77> krabador cosa devo cercare nel bios
<krabador> shon77, controlla
<giggi> volevo incollare una frase
<giggi> nooo
<shon77> krabador ho anche un problema con la tastiera
<shon77> non mi riconosce alcuni tasti
<shon77> posso modificare o devo reinstallare
<shon77> intanto vado a vedere nel bios a tra poco e grazie kraba
<giggi> e comunque non riesco ad ascoltare mp3 collegati via blouetooth ad un amplificatore, continuano a sentirsi sul pc e poi disconnette l'amplificatore. cosa ho fatto di sbagliato?
<krabador> giggi, sudo apt-get update , pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | giggi
<ubot-it> giggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> giggi, dpkg -l | grep bluez
<krabador> sempre pasteibn
<shon77> krabador nulla
<shon77> non ho trovato nessun parametro che mi permettesse di settare la scheda vido
<shon77> video
<shon77> krabador ci se
<shon77> krabador ho provato a verificare nel bios
<shon77> nulla
<shon77> non trovo il modo di settare la scheda video
<shon77> il pc oltretutto risulta lento
<shon77> manchera qualche driver
<shon77> non lo so
<shon77> che mi dici
<krabador> shon77, hai installato i closed per linux, o hai quelli installati di default col sistema?
<shon77> quelli installati dalla usb creata per ubuntu
<krabador> i driver video
<krabador> shon77, software-properties-gtk
<shon77> da terminale
<krabador> shon77, si
<shon77> ok fatto
<krabador> shon77, dimmi poi cosa hai nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> posta un'immagine
<krabador> !image | shon77
<ubot-it> shon77: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shon77> in driver aggiuntivi
<shon77> krabador ho il ptoblema che la tastiera non mi rinconsce l interrogativo ed altri tasti
<shon77> come la posto l immagine devo registrarmi
<krabador> shon77, no
<krabador> se usi imgur
<krabador> no
<krabador> shon77, per la tastiera va a controllare il settaggio in impostazioni
<shon77> https://imgur.com/HwRslhT
<krabador> shon77, allora, in questa schermata imposta fglrx (proprietario)
<krabador> fallo fare e riavvia
<shon77> fglrx quale dei due
<krabador> shon77, ti avrei detto fglrx-updates (proprietario)
<krabador> ma invece
<shon77> scusa faccio subito e riavvio
<krabador> :D
<shon77> krabador fatto
<krabador> shon77, adesso stai usando ildriver proprietario
<krabador> che va un po' meglio
<shon77> ma tu pensi sia un problema del pc
<shon77> perche il pc e lento parecchio
<shon77> ed e nuovo
<shon77> mai visto ubuntu cosi lento in un pc
<shon77> che dici krabador
<shon77> se installo qualche versione precendente miglioro o e la stessa cosa
<shon77> poi sta cosa che dal bios non possa modificare la quantita di ram da dedicare mi da fastidio
<Carlin0> shon77, ma stai tranquillo che 3 gb di ram per linux ne hai da vendere e da appendere
<shon77> carlin0 sai quale e il problema che mi va lento
<shon77> in uno che ha 1 gb a 32 mi vola
<shon77> ho la versione 12 sull altro
<Carlin0> ma non credo dipenda dalla ram shon77
<shon77> io sono un po neofita i ubuntu
<shon77> cosa puo essere carlin0
<shon77> se in questo installo la 12 miglioro o non cambia nulla
<Carlin0> se vuoi migliorare installa qualcosa di + leggero xubuntu ad esempio
<Carlin0> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<shon77> carlin0 lo farei ma non posso poiche mia sorella che lo usa non vuole sapere di cambiare... le ho comprato questo pc sperando fosse piu performate rispetto all altro che ha 7 anni
<shon77> carlin0 aprofitto per chiederti come posso far riconoscere alla tastiera tutti i tasti tipo interrogativo ecc.. al posto dell punto interrogativo mi mette _
<Carlin0> shon77, cadi male non so aiutarti
<shon77> grazie uguale, per ora stacco sono fuso notte a tutti e grazie
<Carlin0> notte shon77
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-06
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<shon> buongiorno
<shon> sto riscontrando problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu su un portatile nuovo con 4gb di ram
<akis24> giorno
<Minion74> buongiorno a tutti
<Minion74> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cybernova> !chiedi | Minion74
<ubot-it> Minion74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Minion74> dopo alcuni aggiornamenti di windows all'avvio non vedo più la schermata, dovrebbe chiamarsi Grub, dalla quale scegliere se far partire ubuntu 14.10 o windows. come posso ripristinarla?
<cybernova> !grub | Minion74
<ubot-it> Minion74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<b00k3r> we jester-
<schon77> ciao a tutti
<schon77> ho installato ubuntu
<schon77> la versione 14.10
<schon77> ho qualche problema
<akis24> !dettagli | schon77
<ubot-it> schon77: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<schon77> la tastiera nonostante abbia scelto italiano non digitando mi inserisce caratteri diversi da quelli dei tasti
<schon77> ma il vero problema e che nonostante il pc sia nuovo con precessore amd e1 architettura x86/64
<schon77> 4 gb di ram va lento
<schon77> oltretutto mi vede solo 2.8 gb di ram
<cristian_c> schon77, che procio?
<akis24> schon77: hai messo una 32 bit su un sistema 64 bit
<akis24> ?
<schon77> no e una 64
<schon77> cristian che procio cioe
<cristian_c> schon77, il processore
<schon77> processore amd e1 essential
<cristian_c> schon77, modello preciso
<cristian_c> ma l'e1 è un processore economico
<schon77> cpu e1/1500
<cristian_c> schon77, io con il celeron 1007u (o 1017u) mica ci ho installato ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> eppure è un processore uscito nel 2012
<schon77> non capisco cristian
<cristian_c> schon77, il tipo di macchina è scarsa
<cristian_c> non c'è molto da girarci intorno
<schon77> se installo la versione 12 miglioro o no
<cristian_c> schon77, non c'entra assolutamente niente
<schon77> cristian ok
<cristian_c> schon77, il problema è che insisti con unity, quando la macchina non ha prestazioni decenti per esso
<schon77> il problema penso sia anche della schedo video che non ha memoria dedicata ma preleva dalla ram
<cristian_c> schon77, sono pc economici a basse prestazioni, forse leggermente meglio dei netbook
<schon77> scusa la mia ignoranza cristina unty sarebbe
<cristian_c> ma sempre scarsi
<schon77> volevo dire cristian unty sarebbe
<cristian_c> !unity | schon77
<ubot-it> schon77: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<akis24> schon77:  ma ieri sera non avevi detto che avresti installato xubuntu ?
<schon77> cosa mi consigli di installa cristian
<schon77> si ho fatto ma mia sorella mi sta massacrando le palle
<schon77> dice che non ce word
<schon77> non ce mozilla
<schon77> mancano alcune cose di ubuntu
<schon77> vai farle capire che non e cosi
<cristian_c> schon77, che c'entra tua sorella?
<akis24> schon77: ci sono le stesse applicazioni .. basta installarle se mancano
<cristian_c> il pc non è tuo?
<schon77> lo usa lei
<cristian_c> loool
<schon77> e il suo
<cristian_c> schon77, guarda, meglio che sui pc altrui decidano loro
<jester-> mai mettere linux a sorelle & co.
<schon77> infattti
<cristian_c> schon77, non ci mettere mano sopratutto se non te ne intendi
<schon77> ragazzi mi risolvete il problema della tastiera almeno lo mollo cosi e so prende come viene
<cristian_c> schon77, ma fagli installare win
<cristian_c> *falle
<cristian_c> schon77, così vivete tutti felici e contenti
<schon77> non lo vuole dice che con win prende virus e che ubuntu e veloce
<cristian_c> <schon77> 4 gb di ram va lento
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<schon77> in che senso cristian
<cristian_c> schon77, entri dicendo che va lento, ora pare che sia più veloce
<krabador> schon77, allora, prova xubuntu/lubuntu
<schon77> nooooo lei ha ubuntu su un vecchio acer
<krabador> per una questione puramente prestazionale
<cristian_c> schon77, ah, ecco
<schon77> e li va veramente bene ha la versione 12
<krabador> oppure puoi usare la precedente lts
<schon77> su questo invece la 14 gira decisamente piu lentamente
<schon77> ragazzi io lascio questa versione, sarei contento di risolvere il problema con la tasteria
<schon77> poi si arrangia
<schon77> come posso fare i caratteri che digita al posto di altri
<f843d0> schon77: prova ad aprire un terminale e digita setxkbmap -layout it
<schon77> questa modifica è definitiva?
<schon77> f843d0 il comando è andato alla grande
<schon77> grazie
<f843d0> schon77: vale per la sessione corrente
<schon77> per impostarla come definitiva cosa dovrei fare?
<stefano_261283> Cio a tutti ho un problema....
<schon77> reinstallo tutto
<schon77> ma non capisco dove posso aver sbagliato
<stefano_261283> Ubuntu crasha in continuazione
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, il problema c'è anche in live?
<stefano_261283> non ho provato
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | stefano_261283
<ubot-it> stefano_261283: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<stefano_261283> 14.04
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, prova
<schon77> cristian_c c'è un modo per rendere definitiva la modifica della tatiera?
<stefano_261283> simpatici...
<krabador> schon77, scusami, ma in impostazioni --- tastiera
<cristian_c> krabador, appunto
<stefano_261283> adesso provo a far andare la live
<krabador> schon77, puoi mandare, come ti ho chiesto altre volte, inormazioni di cosa ti appare li?
<ExPBoy> stefano_261283, di solito prima di installare si prova da live
<schon77> scusa krabador faccio subito
<stefano_261283> si lo so ma funzionava fino ad un po di tempo fa
<ExPBoy> eh anche mia nonna
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, nel mentre che hai fatto?
<stefano_261283> adesso dopo alcuni minuti si pianta
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<stefano_261283> posso muovere il mouse ma i click non hanno effetto
<schon77> krabador invio immagine o scrivo qui
<schon77> ?
<stefano_261283> ho installato alcuni programmi
<stefano_261283> e aggiornato regolarmente
<ExPBoy> magari ppa...
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, quali?
<krabador> schon77, immagine è meglio
<krabador> !image | schon77
<ubot-it> schon77: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stefano_261283> dropbox
<krabador> schon77, imgur va benissimo
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, e...
<krabador> stefano_261283, è facile che il ppa di dropbox, che si installa quando installi dropbox, si punti
<krabador> c
<krabador> stefano_261283, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | stefano_261283
<ubot-it> stefano_261283: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> stefano_261283, susu, che sono informazioni importanti, ne
<ExPBoy> :)
<schon77> krabador https://imgur.com/VSPODqJ
<stefano_261283> ok
<krabador> schon77, impostaizioni --- lingue
<schon77> krabador dove lo trovo ?
<krabador> sempre in impostazioni
<stefano_261283> http://pastebin.com/sxFnSAHi
<schon77> krabador supporto lingue?
<krabador> si
<schon77> ok sempre foto?
<krabador> stefano_261283, va a cambiare il server dei repositories
<krabador> schon77, rimuovi tutte le lingue che non siano quella italiana
<stefano_261283> krabador, ok ma come? :)
<krabador> stefano_261283, allora, da terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> stefano_261283, prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> stefano_261283, menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> selezioni altro
<schon77> krabador fatto ora riavvio
<schon77> ?
<krabador> schon77, ok
<schon77> krabador sei stato gentilissimo e paziente
<schon77> grazie mille
<schon77> grazie a tutti per il supporto che ci date
<schon77> ora riavvio
<krabador> schon77, figurati , speriamo funzioni
<stefano_261283> krabador, quale server scelgo
<krabador> stefano_261283, italia , e li puoi scegliere o il garr o crazy
<stefano_261283> krabador, sto aggiornado adesso...
<krabador> stefano_261283, perfetto
<krabador> stefano_261283, chiudi poi correttamente quelle schermate, torna nel terminale, e manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | stefano_261283
<ubot-it> stefano_261283: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<schon77> krabador non ha funzionato...
<schon77> ma a sto punto pazienza
<stefano_261283> krabador, http://pastebin.com/KqN4177E
<schon77> provo ad installare la 12 con la quale mia sorella si trova bene
<schon77> grazie per l auito
<cristian_c> schon77, magari su quel pc ci sta emglio xubuntu
<cristian_c> *meglio
<schon77> lo so cristian ma non ho voglio di combattere con mia sorella
<krabador> stefano_261283, bene adesso puoi mandare un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<schon77> lo tiene cosi come viene
<schon77> installo la 12 sperando che riconosca tutto ed amen
<krabador> schon77, ibus-setup
<rek> ha una sorella desktop-oriented
<krabador> schon77, cosa appare in "metodo di input" ?
<schon77> inglese
<krabador> schon77, bingo
<schon77> dovrebbe essere italiano
<krabador> schon77, rimuovi inglese
<schon77> fatto
<stefano_261283> krabador, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade fatto
<schon77> ho messo italiano e sembra andare
<stefano_261283> krabador, basta così o c'è altro da fare?
<krabador> stefano_261283, sul fronte aggiornamenti no
<krabador> stefano_261283, riavvia
<krabador> e stai a posto
<stefano_261283> ok adesso riavvio ci vediamo dopo
<stefano_261283> krabador, fatto riavviato c'è altro da fare?
<krabador> stefano_261283, se avevi solo il problema degli aggiornamenti, no
<krabador> stefano_261283, chiedi pure, se hai altre questioni
<stefano_261283_> krabador, si è bloccato di nuovo e ho dovuto riavviare
<stefano_261283_> ho fatto caso che lo fa quando ho filezilla aperto
<stefano_261283_> (o lameno credo..)
<stefano_261283_> almeno credo
<stefano_261283_> c'è un comando tipo ctrl+alt+canc o qualcosa del genere...
<krabador> stefano_261283_, allora, se credi che sia filezilla, aprilo da termiunale
<krabador> stefano_261283_, in modo da vedere se lascia messaggi di errore
<krabador> stefano_261283_, ma si congela, il sistema operativo?
<stefano_261283_> si come ti ho detto si ferma tutto e posso solo muovere il mouse
<stefano_261283_> e sono costretto a spegnere forzatam,ente
<stefano_261283_> non appare nessuna schermata di errore
<niksuper> buonpomeriggio
<niksuper> avrei un probklema
<niksuper> c'è qualcuno
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<niksuper> il mio computer ha un dual boot ubuntu 14.04 lts e windows 7.
<niksuper> e spesso mi esce il messaggio : Sorry,Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error. Accanto all' icona delle reti internet mi esce icona rossa con una linean bianca
<niksuper> nessuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> niksuper: e poi il sistema funziona bene?
<ExPBoy> mha
<niksuper> no nn posso aggiornare da terminale perchè sefaccio sudo apt-get update mi chiede la pasword e alla fine mi esce:
<niksuper> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore
<niksuper> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<niksuper> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-it
<niksuper> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<ExPBoy> niksuper, cambia server
<jester-> niksuper: non è l'errore la causa, devi cambiare il erver apt
<niksuper> come faccio
<niksuper> penso che la 14.04 lts sia supportata per molto tempo
<jester-> niksuper: e hai aggiunto ppa o taroccato il file sources.list?
<ExPBoy> da terminale, software-properties-gtk
<niksuper> no l' installazione è nuova
<niksuper> exPBoy:ho fatto e mi si è aperto software&updates
<ExPBoy> prima tab a sinistra
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk
<niksuper> Ubuntu software giusto?
<ExPBoy> scarica da  sceglia ltro
<ExPBoy> e poi metti garr
<niksuper> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<niksuper> giusto?
<ExPBoy> si si
<niksuper> fatto
<ExPBoy> bon ora riprova
<ExPBoy> vediamo se ti da errore
<niksuper> non posso  se provo a chiudere software&updates mi esce The information about available software is out-of-date
<niksuper> e soot ho reload e close
<niksuper> sotto
<ExPBoy> rload
<ExPBoy> reload
<niksuper> e appena finisce riprovo a dare il comando da terminale
<ExPBoy> :)
<niksuper> sto notando che ci sono cose che vengono saltate e rimangono a 0&
<niksuper> 0%
<piduk> ciao a tutti. come posso verficare se la web cam funziona?
<krabador> piduk, apri cheese
<krabador> piduk, se non è installato, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> e lo mandi
<piduk> ottimo
<piduk> ha funzionato al primo colpo
<piduk> grazie
<krabador> di niente
<burzum82> buonasera
<burzum82> ce nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<burzum82> grazie
<burzum82> sto reisntallando ubuntu ma ce un problema
<burzum82> e quasi mezzora che aspetto che finisca di salvarmi il pacchetto
<burzum82> e normale?
<jester-> burzum82: non è normale
<burzum82> ora rimozione file in conflitto
<jester-> burzum82: quale pacchetto itendi
<jester-> intendi*
<burzum82> non so sono bloccato alla schermata di installazione
<burzum82> ora ce scritto rimozione dei file in conflitto del sistema operativo
<burzum82> che devo fare?
<burzum82> se tengo premuto il tasto per spegnere faccio casino?
<burzum82> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> burzum82:
<jester-> burzum82: nuova installazione o aggiornamento
<burzum82> nuova installazione
<jester-> burzum82: nuova e da conflitto? è strana la cosa, non è che stai installando il solito tarocco mint & co
<burzum82> qualche giorno fa ho instalato ubuntu
<burzum82> e oggi ho voluto reinstallarlo
<burzum82> ma sta succedendo qualcosa
<burzum82> di starno
<burzum82> la schermata e bloccata da mezzora
<burzum82> che devo fare?
<jester-> burzum82: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima i fare il dvd?
<jester-> facile iso con errori
<burzum82> non ho fatto dvd ho usato lili per fare la chiavetta
<burzum82> da win8
<jester-> burzum82: da winzoz
<burzum82> si si
<burzum82> che e il md5sum
<burzum82> ?
<jester-> !usbwin | burzum82 e prima controlla il sum
<ubot-it> burzum82 e prima controlla il sum: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !md5sm| burzum82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sm'
<jester-> !md5sm | burzum82
<jester-> !md5sum | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<burzum82> e ora come faccio?
<burzum82> devo tenere premuto il tasto per spegnere?
<jester-> burzum82: ferma e fai
<jester-> burzum82: eh se non ha un tasto reset si
<burzum82> in alto a destra ce suspend
<burzum82> e hybernate
<jester-> spegni e riavvia
<burzum82> ok
<burzum82> grazie
<burzum82> ora ci provo
<burzum82> ciao
<Markolone> Ciao.... Vorrei sapere se sulla versione 10.14 è presente la lingua italiana così in caso contrario ne scarico una dove sia presente... Grazie
<jester-> Markolone: la 10.04 non è piu supportata da anni
<Markolone> 10.14
<jester-> 12.04 14.04 e 14.10
<Markolone> Che casino gli anglosassoni scrivono al contrario... 14.10
<jester-> Markolone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<Markolone> Ok... Grazie
<jester-> 120.04 ha ancora anni di supporto essendo lts
<Markolone> Volevo installate l'ultima perché da una ricerca per il mio PC sembrerebbe la migliore
<jester-> Markolone: prova  la live
<Markolone> Samsung ativ 9
<jester-> disco installazione-->prova ubuntu enza intallare
<Markolone> Si si.... La sta scaricando ora.... Non avevo visto il tasto install
<Markolone> Lo sto provando ho scaricato il pacchetto Ita ma non me o fa scegliere... Forse perché sono in Live?
<jester-> Markolone: in live?
<Markolone> In prova.... Senza installare
<jester-> se non hai una partizione disco monata dove la mette?
<Markolone> E che di inglese sto propio inguaiato....
<jester-> sceglivi italiano al menu
<Markolone> Non che in Ita vada meglio
<Markolone> Giusto... Non ho ancora partizionato... È che aspettavo che me lo chiedesse linux
<Markolone> Devo crearla da win8?
<jester-> Markolone: direi di si
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Markolone> Lo già fatto con un altro programma. Non ricordo il nome
<jester-> quello sorpa è il migliore in circolazione
<Markolone> Mi ha riconosciuto il boot da usb
<Markolone> Ok ora lo faccio con quello ma prima partiziono... Secondo te visto che ho solo 60gb liberi quanti ne dedico per Ubuntu?
<jester-> Markolone: se hai uefi segui
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Markolone> Si lo seguita passo passo
<Markolone> Mi mancava solo la partizione
<Markolone> Che dici 30gb su 60 liberi  basteranno
<jester->  / prende 6 qualcosa
<jester-> 10 12 installando qualcosa è gia buono, il resto se lo sucano i tuoi dati
<Markolone> Ok.... Devo solo capire se è come fare la partizione
<Markolone> Pensavo che me la chiedesse in una fase della prova
<jester-> Markolone: con  uefinon vede winz quindi niente installa caccanto
<jester-> Markolone: come sei messo con l'ahd
<Markolone> È un ssd da 128 me ne dà 60 liberi
<jester-> Markolone: se hai spazio non aprtizionato farai una nouva partizione con quello
<jester-> Markolone: se è una pasrtizione metà occupata la dovrai ridimensionare ma se dentro c'è / di winz 8 potrebbe renderti il pc inservibile
<Markolone> Ci sono piccole partizioni di ripristino e poi su c ho 102 gb
<Markolone> Infatti quando gli ho chiesto di ridurre volume non me lo fa fare
<jester-> pc con disco di soli 120 gb?
<Markolone> Si è un ultrabook da 13 pollici... Un ultrapacco
<Markolone> Dici che rischio di non far girare più Windows se partiziono c con qualche software?
<jester-> se winz stesso non te lo fare un motivo ci sarà
<Markolone> Infatti..... Mi dice spazio riduzione disponibile 0
<Markolone> L'avrei dovuto fare appena acceso
<krabador> se è strapiena , è sufficientemente ovvio
<Markolone> E che volevo lasciare il dualboot
<Markolone> Provo a fare pulizia
<Markolone> Ho provato ha fare il defrag.... Mi è sembrato troppo veloce... Meno di 20 sec
<Markolone> Comunque Ubuntu già mi piace per il solo aiuto che ho trovato qui...
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> il mio lubuntu 1404 sta avendo problemi, s'è bloccato 2 volte e ho dovuto riavviare mentre stavo su internet
<calimero_82> gli errori di sistema sono stati 2 usr/bin/xorg e l altro non mi ricordo il percorso :(
<krabador> quel pc vuole un prete, non un sistema operativo
<calimero_82> :)
<calimero_82> ho aperto il syslog
<calimero_82> quale file indica il 2 percorso che non mi ricordo?
<calimero_82> mmm vabbè leggo tutto il wiki ciao ciao
<stefano_261283> con 14.10 64 bit ho un  problema con filezilla se scarico molti file dopo un po si blocca e devo riavviare il pc
<stefano_261283> c'è un modo per capire da cosa dipende?
<krabador> stefano_261283, carica filezilla da terminale e vedi se da errore quando si blocca
<stefano_261283> ciao l'ho fatto come mi avevi suggerito ma non esce nulla
<Carlin0> ma non è che per caso è la connessione a bloccarsi ?
<stefano_261283> non lo so comunque non dovrebbe èiantarsi tutto il sistema operativo...
<Carlin0> stefano_261283, per caso escono righe oblique sul desktop ?
<stefano_261283> no
<Carlin0> si impalla e basta
<stefano_261283> si ferma tutto riesco a muovere solo il mouse
<krabador> stefano_261283, apri il terminale, manda il comando top, e tienilo visibile, apri filezilla e fa le tue operazioni
<stefano_261283> fatto...
<Carlin0> bhe cmq al posto di riavviare premi ALT + F2 scrivi xkill sulla finestrella e poi clicchi su filezilla
<stefano_261283> ma si blocca anche quella finestra
<stefano_261283> ora provo....
<stefano_261283> ho lanciato file zilla e sto aspettando che si blocchi...
<krabador> stefano_261283, di che hardware parliamo, per favore?
<stefano_261283> il computer è nuovo e in altra partizione windows funziona bene...
<krabador> puoi rispondere?
<stefano_261283> niente da fare neanche con alt +f2
<stefano_261283> rimane piantato
<Carlin0> <krabador> stefano_261283, di che hardware parliamo, per favore?
<stefano_261283> come è il comando lsub
<Carlin0> lshw
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_261283> Carlin0, http://pastebin.com/TJtz5S4k
<krabador> stefano_261283, sudo lshw,  e non tagliare pezzi
<stefano_261283> krabador, http://pastebin.com/LJ16wMYh
<krabador> sudo software-properties-gtk, cos'hai nell'ultima tab a destra?
<krabador> stefano_261283, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> pastebin
<stefano_261283> http://pastebin.com/5NQQdWyE
<stefano_261283> krabador, che mi dici?
<krabador> stefano_261283, software-properties-gtk, cos'hai nell'ultima tab a destra?
<stefano_261283> nvidia corporation: gt216
<stefano_261283> in uso x di x.org-driver per display nouve
<krabador> stefano_261283, installa gli nvidia
<krabador> quanti ce ne sono listati?
<stefano_261283> 5
<krabador> !image | stefano_261283
<ubot-it> stefano_261283: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> facciamo prima
<krabador> reboot per me
<stefano_261283> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1473x921q90/537/nJYUlS.png
<stefano_261283> http://imgur.com/CKXZWYN
<stefano_261283> kra
<stefano_261283> bentornato...
<stefano_261283> krabador,
<krabador> allora, dimmi
<stefano_261283> http://imgur.com/CKXZWYN
<stefano_261283> krabador, quale installo?
<krabador> bene vai pure con il primo in alto
<krabador> nvidia-331 (proprietario, testato)
<stefano_261283> ma quando gli dico applica mi ritorna a xorg
<stefano_261283> devo farlo con sudo?
<stefano_261283> quando faccio applica modifiche mi ritorna a server x org
<krabador> stefano_261283, da terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings
<stampanjhte> salve. sto installando stampante hp 6600 officejet ma non funziona scanner, nemmeno con xsane o simplescan
<krabador> stampanjhte, dpkg -l | grep sane
<krabador> !pastebin | stampanjhte
<ubot-it> stampanjhte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stampanjhte> ora ho il terminale bloccato pèerchè sto facendo di nuovo installazione
<krabador> "di nuovo installazione" di cosa?
<stampanjhte> devo fare dpkg -l | grep sane   ? ppoi?
<stampanjhte> sempre della stampante hplip
<krabador> mandare il risultato del comando su pastebin
<stampanjhte> capito, dovrò collegarmi piu tardi allora. a dopo se ci sei. grazie
<stefano_261283> krabador, installazione conclusa vedo se da ancora il problema
<krabador> stefano_261283, devi riavviare
<stefano_261283> ok reboooooooooooooot
<stampanjhte> grazie. ho anche disisntallato e reinstallato di nuovo xsane
<stampanjhte> ok grazie
<stampanjhte> riavvio
<stefano_261283> krabador, rieccomi testo se si blocca?
<krabador> stefano_261283, vai
<Fabiomell996> ciao
<Fabiomell996> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 14.4 ma non riesco a connettermi con il wifi.. attraverso il cavo ethernet mi fa andare.. come devo fare? se vado a driver aggiuntivi mi mostra solo quelli della scheda video
<stefano_261283> non vorrei cantare vittoria troppo presto ma ho gia caricato 1700 file
<Fabiomell996> qualcuno puo' darmi una risposta?
<Fabiomell996> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 14.4 ma non riesco a connettermi con il wifi.. attraverso il cavo ethernet mi fa andare.. come devo fare? se vado a driver aggiuntivi mi mostra solo quelli della scheda video
<krabador> Fabiomell996, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | Fabiomell996
<ubot-it> Fabiomell996: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_261283> krabador, ho appena finito di scaricare il sito con file zilla circa 4000 file e non si è bloccato!!!
<krabador> stefano_261283, perfetto
<stefano_261283> GRAZIE!
<krabador> di niente
<puffo> saluti
<Roby111> buonasera a tutti!
<roby1111> buonasera a tutti!
<krabador> roby1111, esci?
<LostInMyHead> entri più volte?
<roby1111> no resto
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora
<krabador> !ciao | roby1111
<krabador> e
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> !
<ubot-it> roby1111: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roby1111> qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto con un problema??
<krabador> roby1111, solo se fai  la domanda
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> roby1111, altrimenti è un po' difficile
<roby1111> ah ok... provo a chiedere a voi
<krabador> roby1111, tieni in considerazione il topic
<Roby111> aaahh mi sento addosso la sindrome di gundam!! accidenti
<Roby111> alla prossima! buonaserata!!
<akis24> sera
<DaLubuntu> Salve. Usavo Lubuntu. Ora ho installato ubuntu 14.10 ma non vedo il classico menu internet - ufficio etc . come fare?
<DaLubuntu> non riesco nemmeno ad arrivare al terminale
<krabador> DaLubuntu, ctrl alt f2
<DaLubuntu> si?
<krabador> DaLubuntu, "ho installato ubuntu 14.10 " come ?
<DaLubuntu> dicevo che ho il problema che non riesco a visulaizzare il menu classico.
<DaLubuntu> Ho fatto ctrl alt f2 ma di fatto poi sono rimasto bloccato lì ed ho dovuto resettare tutto
<krabador> DaLubuntu, di lato hai una barra con delle applicazioni
<krabador> il terminale è lì in mezzo
<krabador> in alto a sinistra c'è un'icona
<krabador> se la clicchi accedi alla dashboard
<DaLubuntu> ok
<krabador> che ti consente di scorrere i contenuti del sistema
<DaLubuntu> accedo alla dash ma poi come vedo i menu classici internet accessori office etc?
<krabador> DaLubuntu, se volevi quel tipo di menu non dovevi installare ubuntu
<krabador> ma una derivata
<krabador> come appunto lubunut
<krabador> xubuntu
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/desktop
<DaLubuntu> quindi in ubuntu non c'è quelò menu
<krabador> ubuntu si basa su unity
<DaLubuntu> ed invece kubuntu?  ha quei menu?
<krabador> che è elementarmente facile
<krabador> DaLubuntu, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<DaLubuntu> per vedere l'elenco delle applicazioni installate da dash come posso fare?
<krabador> DaLubuntu, clicca sull'icona della dash
<krabador> e poi sulla seconda icona in basso da sinistra
<DaLubuntu> fatto ma per esempio non mi fa vedere libre che è installato
<krabador> se scorri bene la dashboard, puoi vedere tutto
<DaLubuntu> ok provo
<krabador> se vuoi risparmiare tempo
<krabador> clicca sull'icona della dash
<krabador> ed inizia a scrivere il nome dell'applicazione
<DaLubuntu> si, ora vedo
<DaLubuntu> sto cercando anche di iunstallare un driver hp che mi sta facendo impazzire
<krabador> DaLubuntu, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<DaLubuntu> in effetti ho usato un driver specifico per la stampante. il terminale poi mi ha dato errore
<krabador> !pastebin | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> con questo sito puoi incollare li' dentro l'errore
<krabador> premere paster
<krabador> paste
<krabador> ed incollare qui dentro l'indirizzo della pagina dopo la pressione di paste
<DaLubuntu> ok
<DaLubuntu> grazie
<DaLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9402669/
<krabador> si, ma quando mandi quale comando ?
<DaLubuntu> qui ho incollato tutto
<DaLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9402690/
<DaLubuntu> il comando è sh hplip....
<krabador> ok pippo
<krabador> ti sei chiesto come mai ti abbia detto prima
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui   ?
<DaLubuntu> si
<krabador> che ne pensi?
<DaLubuntu> forse manca il repository?
<DaLubuntu> devo ricominciare mandando il comando che mi hai detto?
<krabador> DaLubuntu, hplip e hplip gui sono nel repository ubuntu
<krabador> che, se installato correttamente , funzionano tutti
<DaLubuntu> fato, mi da lo stesso errore di prima
<DaLubuntu> ti copio?
<krabador> da terminale, manda software-properties-gtk
<krabador> manda una schermata della prima tab a sinistra
<DaLubuntu> idem
<krabador> !image | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DaLubuntu> provo a chiudere il terminale e riaprire?
<krabador> manda una schermata della prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> di software-properties-gtk
<krabador> !image | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DaLubuntu> fatto. si è aperta una schermata software per ubuntu
<DaLubuntu> krabador
<krabador> DaLubuntu, manda una schermata di quella tab
<krabador> !image | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DaLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9402800/
<krabador> !image | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e 4
<DaLubuntu> mi si apre software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp , o primt
<krabador> print
<krabador> in base a com'è sulla tastiera
<krabador> in quel modo fai lo screenshot
<krabador> poi vai su questo sito , postato 4 volte
<krabador> posti l'immagine e metti qui il link
<DaLubuntu> recent:///cc547bba6de4a08e534d245c548383ba
<DaLubuntu> dove posto l'immagine?
<krabador> !image | DaLubuntu
<ubot-it> DaLubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DaLubuntu> scusate ma questa sera mi arendo. avevo chiuso il terminale e dovrei ricominciare da capo. grazie a tutti
<ikkiy> salve
<ikkiy> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> ikkiy, chiedi
<ikkiy> io ho un problema con la cheda wi-fi
<ikkiy> scheda*
<ikkiy> praticamente sto navigando a 0.96 download
<ikkiy> 0.76 upload
<krabador> ikkiy, con quale ubuntu ?
<ikkiy> ho tentato di aggiornare i driver ma proprio non riesco
<ikkiy> dovrebbe essere 13
<krabador> ikkiy, sudo lshw -C network
<ikkiy> 13.10 qualosa del genere
<krabador> ikkiy, 13.10 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> aggiorna a 14.04 o 14.10
<krabador> si aggiornerà anche il driver della scheda
<ikkiy> volevo ma con la connessione in queste condizioni x fare l'aggiornamento mi ci vuole 1 sett
<ikkiy> è per questo ke volevo farla funzionare
<krabador> ikkiy, sconnetti e riconnetti il router
<krabador> e riprova a fare uno speedtest
<ikkiy> ho già provato
<ikkiy> è tutto il pomeriggio che ci lavoro :)
<krabador> ikkiy, hai modo di attaccare altri device al router ?
<krabador> per testare la connessione ad internet
<ikkiy> si certo 3 pc
<ikkiy> collegati in questo momento
<ikkiy> 10.31 su tutti
<ikkiy> download
<ikkiy> e
<ikkiy> 0.80 upload
<krabador> ikkiy, perfetto , scarica la iso di ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10 da uno di questi pc
<ikkiy> ho provato anche a scollegarli tutti
<krabador> fa il supporto di installazione
<krabador> ed aggiorna la distribuzione
<krabador> ikkiy, 13.10 è andata ormai
<ikkiy> ok ci provo
<ikkiy> sono nubbo
<ikkiy> :)
<krabador> !usbwin | ikkiy
<ubot-it> ikkiy: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | ikkiy
<ubot-it> ikkiy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ikkiy> ok ora provo sul portatile
<ikkiy> ho quasi finito di scaricare
<ikkiy> 14.10
<ikkiy> krabador ci sei ancora?
<krabador> si , dimmi
<ikkiy> un secondo cambio pc
<ikkiy> rieccomi
<ikkiy> provo l'installazione
<krabador> ikkiy, fa un backup dei dati che ti servono
<krabador> e segui tranquillamente la guida d'installazione
<krabador> !installazione | ikkiy
<ubot-it> ikkiy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ikkiy> io ho uefi bios
<ikkiy> devo seguire la guida uefi?
<krabador> ikkiy, se l'hai già seguita, per installare ubuntu 13.10 e non hai modificato nulla
<krabador> puoi far partire il suipporto di installazione ed installare
<krabador> ikkiy, sul fronte di aver fatto backup dei dati
<ikkiy> su linux non avevo niente da far backup
<krabador> ikkiy, perfetto
<ikkiy> bellissimo kernel panic
<krabador> ikkiy, assicurati che la pendrive non abbia problemi
<ikkiy> infatti ora la masterizzo su cd
<ikkiy> dvd*
<ikkiy> la 13 l'avevo masterizzata
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-07
<ikkiy> non capisco però perchè mi dava il problema delle header
<ikkiy> quando davo il comando make
<krabador> make?
<krabador> per cosa?
<ikkiy> i driver
<ikkiy> della scheda pce wifi
<ikkiy> karabor il dvd si è avviato
<krabador> ikkiy, bene
<ikkiy> ok karabador sto aggiornando a 14.10
<krabador> ikkiy, bene
<krabador> ikkiy, tutto bene ?
<ikkiy> boh
<ikkiy> è fermo da un pò su ripristino pacchetti installati èrecedentemente
<ikkiy> comunque visto il tempo che ci ha messo per scaricare i pacchetti lingua non credo sia cambiato niente neanche con la 14.10
<ikkiy> ok ho appena avviato
<ikkiy> karabador
<ikkiy> ti dico già da subito che è lento krabador
<krabador> ti invito a tornare domani, io sto andando
<ikkiy> entro da linux (se riesco)
<krabador> buionanotte
<ikkiy> ok non posso
<ikkiy> ci sei ancora?
<ikkiy> buona notte a domani
<pigeta1> salve
<pigeta1> volevo sapere se ubuntu 14.04 usa systemd o udev per la gestione dei demoni
<cybernova> pigeta1, utilizza upstart
<pigeta1> mmm
<pigeta1> spetta
<pigeta1> seguendo le istruzioni qui http://pastebin.com/LT9rdf7n
<pigeta1> come dovrei procedere
<pigeta1> ho provato a dare systemctl start razerd ma mi ha dato messagio di errore  Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<ExPBoy> pigeta1, ma che stai compilando?
<cybernova> pigeta1, devi utilizzare le istruzioni del paragrafo "if you do not use systemd"
<pigeta1> un tool per i mouse della razer per la gestione dei pulsanti
<pigeta1> ok provvedo
<akis24> giorno
<chicco> raga buongiorno, ho appena infilato dvd  14.04 lts. mi arriva ad una schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu al centro, 5 pallini che si colorano di rosso e poi dopo un minuto il pc si riavvia. Aiuto
<cristian_c> chicco, prima di quella schermata cosa fai?
<chicco> veramente nulla.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chicco, quindi non ottieni la schermata di menù?
<chicco> ho privato a spingere shift e mi da il menu
<chicco> ma sia installa sia prova mi fanno lo stesso di prima
<cristian_c> lol
<chicco> il pc è appena stato assemblato
<cristian_c> chicco, di che pc si tratta?
<chicco> è un amd a8 5600 8gb di ram
<chicco> ho solo una ssd e niente hard disk
<cristian_c> chicco, con quale scheda grafica?
<chicco> è integrata. radeo 7mila e qualcosa
<chicco> radeon sorry
<cristian_c> chicco, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309578
<chicco> eh la mia è una mb msi....
<versilia> buondi
<versilia> ho per sbaglio installato una versione a 32 bit su un notebook a 64 bit. ci reinstallo sopra la versione a 64?
<Carlin0> ma anche no
<cristian_c> chicco, guarda il commento 60
<cristian_c> anche l'utente ha una mobo msi
<chicco> non capisco se c'è una soluzione
<cristian_c>  Mobo: MSI A78-E35
<cristian_c>  CPU: AMD A8-5600K APU with Radeon HD Graphics
<cristian_c> chicco, forse è il tuo pc
<versilia> Carlin0: dici a me?
<Carlin0> versilia, funziona tutto ?
<chicco> si la mobo è leggermente meglio ma per il resto è uguale
<versilia> Carlin0: si
<Carlin0> versilia, e quale sarebbe il problema
<Carlin0> poi se proprio vuoi la 64 fai pure eh
<versilia> Carlin0: devo intallare un software che mi pare sia compilato per la 64. non sono sicuro perchè il forum è in inglese. si chiama sachesi e mi serve per far funzionare il blackberry
<Carlin0> versilia, solitamente è + facile trovare software a 32 che non a 64 , mai sentito il contrario
<Carlin0> cmq verifica
<versilia> Carlin0: sennò puoi aiutarmi a installare il software direttamente
<chicco> cristian ma secondo te quella è la soluzione?
<chicco> devo muovere il mause
<chicco> mouse
<versilia> Carlin0: https://github.com/xsacha/Sachesi/releases
<Carlin0> versilia, il software è da compilare quindi non fa differenza l'architettura
<versilia> Carlin0: ma ho un link dove è già compilato, te lo cerco dammi 1min. io non sono capace a compilarlo.
<cristian_c> chicco, guarda anche il commento 71
<cristian_c> sempre per mobo msi
<Carlin0> versilia, anzi l'ho scaricato senza scompattarlo e sembra essere un eseguibile
<cristian_c> chicco, nel 60 dice di sì, dovuto a problemi di timer
<versilia> Carlin0: si, e allora?
<Carlin0> versilia, allora basta lanciarlo
<Carlin0> ./nomefile
<versilia> Carlin0: ma mi mancano delle dipendenze
<Carlin0> versilia, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> chicco, un'altra soluzione al commento 69, cioè nomodeset
<chicco> mi aiuteresti a capire. che vuo dire editare il mio GRUB file?
<cristian_c> chicco, lì si parla di sistema aggiornato, non di live
<cristian_c> chicco, nel tuo caso devi semplicemente impostare opzioni di boot sulla live
<cristian_c> tipo con f6
<cristian_c> chicco, quando appare la schermata di menù
<chicco> ok sto provando con noapc
<versilia> Carlin0: bash: ./Sachesi: cannot execute binary file: Formato eseguibile non valido
<versilia> ops
<chicco> con noapc non va, mi ha riavviato
<cristian_c> chicco, nomodeset
<cristian_c> chicco, ma come hai impostato, insomma?
<cristian_c> hai selezionato l'opzione dal menù che appare con f6?
<cristian_c> o hai editato a mano?
<chicco> ora sto provando con l'opzione sulla live acpi:off
<chicco> la prossima è nomodest
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> hai selezionato l'opzione dal menù che appare con f6?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> o hai editato a mano?
<chicco> con f6
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi tra quelle disponibili
<chicco> si tra quelle disponibili
<chicco> si! ci sono! alèèèè
<cristian_c> perfetto
<chicco> mi da la schermata con keyboard shortcuts
<chicco> cristian da qui faccio istalla ubuntu?
<cristian_c> chicco, visti i problemi che hai trovato, sarebbe buona cosa provare in live
<cristian_c> se va bene , installi
<cristian_c> per precauzione
<chicco> che prove mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> chicco, quelle che vuoi
<cristian_c> il sistema in live è  quasi identico a quello installato
<chicco> va pure sul browser
<cristian_c> quindi usalo
<chicco> ?
<cristian_c> chicco, è un desktop normale
<chicco> ok
<chicco> è normale che sia cosi lento?
<cristian_c> chicco, mmm, forse con nomodeset
<cristian_c> può succedere
<cristian_c> ma d'altronde era importante bootare
<cristian_c> chicco, poi chiaramente su dvd c'è un ulteriore rallentamente rispetto all'ssd
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> chicco, infatti il sistema sta girando in dvd e non sull'ssd
<it-32> ciao all'avvio di ubntu per qualche secondo da un errore ! spulciando nel syslog lo ritrovo e questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410273/ di cosa potrebbge trattarsi grazie
<cristian_c> it-32, riscontri problemi nell'utilizzo dell'os?
<jester-> it-32: il sistema poi carica e funza correttaemente?
<Guest99950> ciao volevo sapere se posso installare ubuntu un windows xp?
<cristian_c> Guest99950, in macchina virtuale?
<it-32> jester sembra di si dico.... sembra ma per dirlo con certezza dovrei sapere a che si riferisce l'errore
<versilia> bimvi devo installare questo https://github.com/xsacha/Sachesi/wiki/Build-Instructions chi mi aiuta?
<Guest99950> ho un pc compaq presario
<cristian_c> it-32, hai una scheda tv?
<it-32> insomma a quale periferica si riferisce
<it-32> ecco allora e quella non va tanto bene
<it-32> bingo
<it-32> e mo?
<it-32> si e' una scheda sat tv
<cristian_c> i messaggi si riferiscono a quello
<it-32> una skystar
<cristian_c> it-32, dalla regia mi dicono che non viene riconosciuto un circuito integrato
<cristian_c> it-32, è una msi la mobo?
<it-32> no asus p5k
<cristian_c> Guest99950, se vuoi utilizzare virtualbox è un altro paio di maniche
<cristian_c> e ti serve supporto winz
<Guest99950> e quindi cosa dovrai fare??
<cristian_c> versilia, per favore non postare in canale link a software esterno
<cristian_c> Guest99950, magari spiegacelo tu
<cristian_c> cosa vuoi fare esattamente
<it-32> Dec  7 11:29:48 oem-P5K kernel: [   10.619556] flexcop-pci: card revision 2
<versilia> cristian_c: ma volgio sapere cosa devo installare per farlo girare
<cristian_c> it-32, ma il sistema gira in live?
<cristian_c> o l'hai già installato?
<it-32> ma no
<cristian_c> ?
<it-32> e' installato
<it-32> Dec  7 11:29:48 oem-P5K kernel: [   10.639501] DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)
<Guest99950> voglio instalare ubuntu su compaq presario che ha sis. op. windows xp si puo o no grz??
<cristian_c> versilia, direi che questo non è il canale adatto per parlare di queste robe
<cristian_c> versilia, che ne sacciamo noi di quello che c'è su github?
<it-32> Dec  7 11:29:48 oem-P5K kernel: [   10.641323] b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = 00:d0:d7:05:5d:4c
<it-32> sembra che la vede
<cristian_c> Guest99950, allora fai un dual boot se desideri mantenere xp
<it-32> pero
<cristian_c> it-32, ti dico che di più non so in merito a questo ic
<Guest99950> no nn voglio piu xp
<versilia> cristian_c: è il canale giusto perchè ci sono termini linux che non conosco
<it-32> ok grazie
<versilia> cristian_c: non l'hai nemmeno aperto il link
<cristian_c> Guest99950, allora prova lubuntu in live, perché mi piare che sia l'unico che giri decentemente su quel vecchio pc
<cristian_c> versilia, no,la politica del canale è di fornire supporto solo a software ufficiale presente nei repository di ubuntu
<Guest99950> ah ok grz mille e sa dirmi dove scaricare??
<cristian_c> *pare
<cristian_c> !download | Guest99950
<ubot-it> Guest99950: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Guest99950> thxxx a lot
<cristian_c> Guest99950, scarica la .iso di lubuntu a 32 bit e masterizzala su cd
<Guest99950> ok bravi ragazzi...
<cristian_c> it-32, però non è chiaro quale sia il tuo problema, a parte quei messaggi
<cristian_c> it-32, perché ti interessano così tanto?
<it-32> perche se sono riferiti a la scheda tv ho problemi
<it-32> e non so come risolvere
<it-32> sto cercando on line
<cristian_c> it-32, che problemi hai con la scheda?
<cristian_c> it-32, è su slot pci?
<it-32> si su pci
<it-32> non prende canali a volte funziona regolarmente dopo un po non va piu' la periferica funziona bene provata su un altro pc  con sistema operativo diverso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, mi dicevano che non veniva riconosciuto un circuito integrato
<cristian_c> però effettivamente si dovrebbe cercare
<cristian_c> ulteriori info
<it-32> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410533/
<cristian_c> it-32, sto guardando
<it-32> k
<cristian_c> it-32, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-990381.html
<cristian_c> gli ultimi due post
<cristian_c> it-32, 14.04?
<it-32> si
<it-32> 64 bit
<cristian_c> mmm, mi è venuta un'idea
<it-32> dimmi
<cristian_c> it-32, apri un terminale
<it-32> fatto
<cristian_c> it-32, non so comunque se hai aperto il link
<it-32> si
<it-32> stavo leggendo il post di zubov
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> it-32, risultato su pastebin
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410646/
<cristian_c> it-32, ma quale software utilizzi?
<it-32> vdr
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, scusami, lspci -k
<cristian_c> mi ero confuso, pensavo che fosse collegato a usb per un momento :P
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410659/
<cristian_c> Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
<it-32> si e quello
<cristian_c> it-32, a quanto leggo su kernel.org devi configurare anche l'applicazione
<it-32> cioe?
<cristian_c> it-32, hai detto che utilizzi vdr
<it-32> si
<it-32> ma dovrebbe essere configurato il disecq.conf e ok e' su 13est
<it-32> la lista canali provata funziona
<it-32> solo che fa i capricci
<it-32> un secondo prima c'e segnale se cambio canale non c'e piu segnale
<it-32> manco se ritorno asl canale di prima
<it-32> l'impianto e ok
<it-32> con smart tv nessun problema
<cristian_c> it-32, magari non è configurata correttamente
<it-32> che ti devo dire ricontrollo
<it-32> io avevo trovato un altro post che parlava di questo problema
<it-32> http://forum.vdr-italia.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1518
<it-32> parlavano di una patch ma non ho capitobene
<it-32> intanto la mia e' una 2.3
<it-32> e il kernel la vede come una rev 02
<it-32> bo potrebbe essere questo
<cristian_c> it-32, sì, l'ho vista anch'io una patch sullla mailing list di linuxtv
<cristian_c> è una patch di anni fa, ma non so se è stata integrata nel kernel nel frattempo
<cristian_c> it-32, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195101
<cristian_c> questo topic è molto recente, del 2013
<cristian_c> mmm, effettivamente non c'entra
<b00k3r> re
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410837/
<it-32> quindi la vede come 2.3 siamo al punto di partenza
<it-32> dai cristian_c non stare ad impazzire ...ricontrollo le impostazioni e spero di risolvere
<cristian_c> okk
<it-32> grazie :)
<cristian_c> it-32, http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<cristian_c> it-32, ecco qua
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> it-32, ed effettivamente ci vuole la patch
<cristian_c> anche se all'utente non veniva manco rilevata
<cristian_c> quindi non so se hai pacioccato
<cristian_c> per farla riconoscere
<it-32> no nessun pacioccamento
<cristian_c> strano
<it-32> a lui e una rev 2.8 forse per quello
<it-32> a me e' una 2.3
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<cristian_c> it-32, ma guarda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
<cristian_c> è preso dal tuo output di terminale
<cristian_c> hai una revisione 2
<cristian_c> :P
<chicco> cristian mi sembra che vada tutto. procedo con l'istallazione?
<it-32> ti dico 2.3
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410837/
<cristian_c> it-32, lui non lo specifica nel post
<cristian_c> se ha 2.3 o altro
<it-32> come no
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<it-32> patch -p1 < skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch
<cristian_c> it-32, questo è quello che gli rispondono
<cristian_c> aspé
<it-32> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, ok, forse è così
<it-32> come dici te?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> it-32, quel mancato riconoscimento dev'essere dovuto a una differente revisione
<cristian_c> mentre la tua è riconosciuta
<cristian_c> comunque, ho trovato qualcos'altro
<it-32> ha ok dicevo io ....
<cristian_c> it-32, segnalano il tuo stesso problema
<cristian_c> su un altro topic
<it-32> link?
<cristian_c> it-32, non posso, non è un kink di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *link
<cristian_c> ma di arch
<it-32> ha ok
<flex> ciao
<flex> ho un problema con la retro illuminazione del portatile, va sempre al massimo, se cerco di regolarla il software funziona ma l'hardware no. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<flex> ho seguito questo quesito ( http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/988/problema-luminosita-ubuntu ) ma mi da un errore
<jester-> flex: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<flex> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9411659/
<jester-> flex: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<flex> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9411687/
<jester-> flex:sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<flex> fatto
<jester-> modifica "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor
<ikkiy> buongiorno
<jester-> flex: modifica "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ikkiy> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho problemi con la scheda wi-fi
<jester-> ikkiy: scheda tipo?
<ikkiy> PCE-n10 ASUS
<jester-> ikkiy: apri un terminale
<jester-> ikkiy: lspci | grep -i network
<ikkiy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<flex> jester-: ma al posto di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" devo scrivere: RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" ?
<jester-> flex: yesss
<flex> ok!
<jester-> ikkiy: sudo rfkill -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | ikkiy
<ubot-it> ikkiy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> flex: salva e sudo update-grub
<ikkiy> jester: fatto
<jester-> ikkiy: se ci dai il link alla pagina lo vediamo
<ikkiy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9411829/
<flex> jester-: fatto, ora devo riavviare per renderle definitive?
<jester-> flex: riavvia e vedi come butta
<flex> Jester-: ok ora provo!
<flex> jester-: passo in avanti, ma non va ancora come dovrebbe!
<jester-> flex: passo avanti = ?
<flex> jester-: funziona, ma esattamente al contrario di quello che il software indica
<jester-> flex: eh ma mo la regoli o no
<jester-> flex: se poi la gui del sofeare va al contrario che frega
<flex> jester-: se il software mi dice che è al minimo.. la luce del monitor è al massimo
<jester-> flex: ma si regola o no
<jester-> il tasto funge?    piu e meno?
<flex> se gli dico di illuminare al massimo il monitor diventa buio, me lo metto al minimo il monitor è luminosissimo
<flex> funziona, ma esattamente al contrario di come dovrebbe
<jester-> flex: non fa gradataemnte?
<jester-> gradatamente*
<flex> si si, lo fa gradatamente come dovrebbe, ma è esattamente al contrario
<flex> se gli dò un quarto di luce il monitor si illumina per i tre quarti rispetto al massimo, ecc
<jester-> flex: gia buona che lo faccia se poi è al contrai che ti frega
<jester-> flex: hai un hw non 100% digeribile
<ikkiy> jester- : hai visto il link?
<flex> è un acer Aspire E1-510
<jester-> flex: il comando è --> sudo rfkill -l     -elle
<flex> no, quale link?
<jester-> ikkiy:  il comando è --> sudo rfkill -l     -elle
<jester-> flex: era per ikkiy
<flex> ok
<ikkiy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9411987/
<ikkiy> jester-
<flex> jester-: mi riposti il link di cui mi parlavi, per favore?
<jester-> flex: ??
<jester-> ikkiy: rfkill list
<flex> ho preso un granchio, era ikkiy che ti ha chiesto se vedevi il link, scusate.
<jester-> flex: mi sa che ti evi accontentare e gia buona che funzica
<jester-> acer è la feccia dei pc
<ExPBoy> :)
<ikkiy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412045/
<ikkiy> jester-
<flex> Jester-: lo so, era quello che col mio misero budget aveva le caratteristiche migliori. Però restituisce i soldi della licenza di Winzozz! da questo punto di vista un punto a loro favore!
<jester-> ikkiy: la wifi pare morta e la realtek non dovrebbe avere problemi, è accesa?
<ikkiy> per scaricare 37mb di firefox ci mette 40min.......
<ikkiy> beh si la sto usando
<ikkiy> per scrivere ora lol
<jester-> ikkiy: strano che non compaia in rfkill
<ExPBoy> flex, e sei diventato più ricco?
<jester-> flex: non è un affare, winz serve sempre
<ikkiy> è solo terribilmente lenta
<ikkiy> scarico a 45kbps
<jester-> ikkiy: che banda adsl hai
<ikkiy> Alice 10mb
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> 10 ?
<flex> no non sono diventato più ricco, ma è una questione di principio, perché DEVO comprare una cosa che non mi serve (e non funziona)
<ikkiy> si
<ikkiy> è una 10 elaborata ma è una 10
<jester-> elaborata?
<ikkiy> si, è dedicata
<ExPBoy> flex, se lo dici tu
<jester-> ikkiy: a filo stesso downolad ce fa
<ikkiy> se di solito una 10 in dowload da circa 7mb efettivi
<jester-> mai sentito di alice telecazz a 10 giga
<ikkiy> ma mia da 9.98 efettivi
<ikkiy> lol
<ikkiy> 10mb
<krabador> ikkiy, disabilita il wifi, attaccati col il cavo
<krabador> ikkiy, fa uno speedtest
<jester-> ikkiy: sarebbero gigabit se non sbaglio
<ikkiy> mi servirebbe un cavo lungo come la casa krabador
<burzum82> buonasera
<burzum82> cerco aiuto
<krabador> ikkiy, ma è un test che va fatto
<jester-> ikkiy: quanto sei lontano dal ruttere?
<ikkiy> 10m
<ikkiy> circa
<jester-> muri i mezo?
<burzum82> potete aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu?
<ikkiy> no
<ikkiy> scale
<flex> ExPBoy: non è che se lo dico io vuol dire che è vero, è solo una considerazione personale, ed a me va bene così. Poi ognuno può decidere di fare come meglio crede.
<burzum82> e da ieri che ci provo
<jester-> burzum82: dove ti incrocchi
<burzum82> mi ecse scritto
<burzum82> È stato riscontrato un errore nel copiare i file sul disco fisso:
<burzum82> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<burzum82> Questo può essere causato da un lettore CD/DVD o da un disco fisso difettoso. Potrebbe essere utile pulire il CD/DVD, masterizzarlo a una velocità inferiore, pulire la lente del lettore (kit di pulizia sono spesso disponibili nei negozi di elettronica), controllare se il disco fisso è vecchio e necessita di essere sostituito oppure spostare il sist
<burzum82> ema in un ambiente più ventilato.
<jester-> ikkiy: piano sopra o sotto? il segnale è buono?
<ikkiy> il router è di sopra
<ikkiy> il segnale è al massimo
<jester-> ikkiy: mi sa che il segnale è ebole
<ExPBoy> flex, siamo OT
<jester-> debole
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikkiy> ma su winzoz funziona tutto
<ikkiy> solo quì non va
<ikkiy> con la stessa scheda
<jester-> ikkiy: non so che dire le realtek in ubuntu vanno come un treno
<jester-> ikkiy: uname -r
<ikkiy> eh lo so l'ho comprata apposta
<krabador> ikkiy, https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/blob/master/README.md
<burzum82> credo ci sia un errore nella partizione creata per installarlo
<ikkiy> 3.16.0-23-generic
<jester-> burzum82: descrivi i passi fatti
<burzum82> mi si blocca a
<jester-> burzum82: dall'inizio
<burzum82> allora ho installato ubuntu su una chiavetta usb
<burzum82> tramite uui
<burzum82> o come si chiama
<burzum82> poi ho fatto partire il pc dalla chiavetta
<burzum82> messo installa ubuntu
<burzum82> e al copia dei file mi si blocca dicendo urrno 5
<jester-> burzum82: hai saltato un po i passi
<burzum82> ed eccomi qua
<ikkiy> l'ha fatto anche a me ieri
<burzum82> cioe?
<ikkiy> ho risolto masterizzando un dvd
<jester-> dopo installa chiede altro ed è il passo piu importante
<ikkiy> è un problema della chiavetta
<krabador> ikkiy, https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/blob/master/README.md
<burzum82> ho messo italiano
<burzum82> installa aggionamenti
<ikkiy> krabador sto guardando
<burzum82> installa accanto a windows
<Red_> ciao
<jester-> burzum82: hai scelto la dimensione da dare a ubuntu di quanti gb?
<burzum82> non me lo ha chiesto ora
<krabador> ikkiy, sudo apt-get install git
<burzum82> me la hachiesto prima e gli ho dato 15 gb
<jester-> burzum82: impossibile che non chieda e winz va deframmentato prima
<Red__> ciao
<Red__> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> burzum82: mo ha fatto le partizioni e devi fare da altro ma devi rifare la usb che è farlocca
<jester-> burzum82: e controlla md5sum della iso prima
<burzum82> prima lo ho formattata
<burzum82> come si controlla
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ikkiy> krabador: sto installando aggiornamenti me la blocca
<ikkiy> ok fatto partire
<jester-> burzum82: a mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<burzum82> tramite gparted?
<krabador> ikkiy, allora prima, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> burzum82: leggi un po quello che ti si scrive
<ikkiy> krabador : fatto
<krabador> ikkiy, non fare manovre nel sistema, se non hai mandato quest'ultimo
<jester-> ikkiy: uname -r
<krabador> ikkiy, manda il pastebin di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikkiy> oddio
<ikkiy> allora
<ikkiy> primo comando?
<burzum82> non capisco scusatemi
<burzum82> posso aggiustare la situazione stando in ubuntu
<jester-> burzum82: al partiionamento scegli altro
<burzum82> oppure devo rientrare da win?
<jester-> burzum82: e poi leggi sopra
<jester-> [14:50:34] <jester-> burzum82: a mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<krabador> ikkiy, il pastebin di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<burzum82> ma come ci arrivo al partizionamento?
<jester-> burzum82: dalla pagina installa dove chiede che cazzo fare
<jester-> devi scegliere altro
<jester-> andare sulla partizione barby di ubuntu e [14:50:34] <jester-> burzum82: a mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<Red__> !xdcc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xdcc'
<ikkiy> krabador : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412236/
<burzum82> ora ci provo
<burzum82> ma devo uscire da qua per reistallarlo?
<krabador> ikkiy, e upgrade?
<ikkiy> ora sto eseguendo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ikkiy: hai taroccato sources,list
<Red__> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ikkiy> cioè?
<jester-> burzum82: sei da live?
<Red__> !list
<burzum82> si
<jester-> burzum82: se usi ancora la stessa live che facilemente ha errori perdi tempo, controlla il sum e se giusto
<jester-> !usbwin | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Red_, la smetti , o ti si deve cacciare?
<burzum82> ho usato universal usb installer
<Red__> perdonatemi
<jester-> Red__: hai sbagliato canale ti pare che stiamo parlando di porni da scaricare?
<ExPBoy> no
<Red__> sono un novello
<burzum82> infatto sono sicuro che in problema non sia la usb
<burzum82> ma la partizione
<jester-> [14:50:34] <jester-> burzum82: a mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<burzum82> ora mi dice ireinstalla ubuntu
<jester-> burzum82: e 4
<burzum82> elimina e reistalla ubuntu
<burzum82> quale scelgo?
<jester-> eh anche quello va bene
<jester-> elimina e reinstalla
<burzum82> ok
<burzum82> fatto
<ikkiy> jester- : cosa ho taroccato?
<jester-> ikkiy: gli errori a fine a-pt-get update indicano che hai taroccato il file
<burzum82> nulla come prima
<burzum82> gramma di installazione e andato in crash
<jester-> burzum82: fai come il tale che voleva risolvere lo spidocchiamento a mano un per uno?
<burzum82> hahahah
<burzum82> cioe?
<ikkiy> jester- : forse ieri nel tentativo di risolvere il problema ho toccato qualcosa di troppo
<jester-> cioè è inutile che insisti con linstallaer ciucco
<burzum82> ma io lo avevo istallato
<burzum82> bene
<jester-> ikkiy: fai una bella renstallazione della 14.10 e non taroccare niente che la reealtek non ha problemi
<burzum82> poi ho provato a reinstallarlo e ho fatto casino
<ikkiy> dava già problemi prima di toccare
<krabador> Red_, un novello lo capisce che questo non è un canale per scaricare
<ikkiy> già con la 13.10 dava problemi
<krabador> ikkiy, di sicuro hai installato tor, inserendo il loro ppa
<ikkiy> si
<ikkiy> ma poi funzionava i problemi sono iniziati quando volevo aggiornare a 14
<burzum82> quindi il file iso funziona di sicuro
<krabador> ikkiy, ma hai eseguito un installazione completa di 14.10
<krabador> ikkiy, è da quella che stai scrivendo , no?
<ikkiy> aggiornamento
<ikkiy> sisi
<krabador> ikkiy, manda il pastebin di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikkiy> sta ancora lavorando
<ikkiy> 288mb
<ikkiy> mi ci volerà una vita
<ikkiy> a 45kbps
<burzum82> ora mi dice ubi partman crashed+
<krabador> ikkiy, ok
<burzum82> aiutatemi
<burzum82> sono disperato
<ikkiy> scusami ma secondo me ti conviene provare a masterizzare la iso
<ikkiy> sono nabbo è una mia opinione
<burzum82> su un dvd?
<ikkiy> si
<ikkiy> io ho fatto così
<ikkiy> dava anche a me problemi sulla chiave
<burzum82> ora ho messo altro alla pagina delle partizioni
<jester-> burzum82: ti è stato spiegato 7 volte i passi da fare ma pare che il tuo scopo non sia intallare ma rompere i maroni
<burzum82> non voglio rompere le palle
<krabador> ikkiy, la iso è piu' sicura
<burzum82> e che non capisco il passaggio che mi hai detto di fare
<jester-> allora segui le indicazioni
<jester-> burzum82: md5sum fare la usb col tool winzoz etc etc
<chicco> ciao a tutti. ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 lts. tutto ok. ma quando faccio arresta sistema mi riavvia il pc.
<jester-> chicco: prova a terminale sudo halt
<Red__> ciao
<chicco> l'ho istallato da 5 minuti e è la mia prima volta... che vuol dire a terminale ?
<ExPBoy> !ciao | Red__
<ubot-it> Red__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> !terminale | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<burzum82> non riesco aformattare la partizione
<chicco> ok. e scrivo sudo halt
<chicco> ?
<jester-> eh
<chicco> sono all'abc...
<jester-> digita la pss che non vedrei e dai enter
<burzum82> ho formattato come mi avete detto e ora?
<burzum82> a mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<burzum82> fatto
<krabador> burzum82, quanti dischi hai ?
<jester-> krabador: lasasta che trolla
<burzum82> in totale qua accanto ne vedo 6
<krabador> il troll domenicale, è un augurio di natale
<krabador> ok
<burzum82> provo a fare installa ora?
<jester-> si oggi solo un paio sono arrivati con l'apecross
<jester-> burzum82: sei sulla partizione giusta?
<burzum82> sono su quella dove cera scritto ubuntu e ora ho fomattato
<burzum82> e in basso ce scitto esci indietro e installa
<jester->  mano devi andare in midifica della partizione -->usare come ext4-->formattare-->montar come /
<jester-> dopo di che ti tolgo la parola
<burzum82> ho fatto
<chicco> ho fatto sudo halt ,ma invece di spegnersi si è riavviato
<jester-> chicco: che cazzo di pac hai e che ubuntu hai installato
<cristian_c> chicco, può essere dipeso dal problema iniziale
<chicco> pac? ho ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jester-> !ripristino | chicco e contralla il sum della iso
<ubot-it> chicco e contralla il sum della iso: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> !m5sum | chicco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'm5sum'
<jester-> !md5sum | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> se ha errori riscarichi e rifai la live
<chicco> il file iso lo avevo ricontrollato e era ok
<jester-> ccon cosa hai fatto la usb
<burzum82> provo a masterizzare la iso su un dvd
<burzum82> e andato di nuovo in crash
<jester-> burzum82: e 10 il sum
<chicco> cristian quindi che posso fare?
<ikkiy> jester- : questo è il paste di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikkiy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412615/
<cristian_c> it-32, le istruzioni sull'ultima pagina del topic sul forum tetesco pare funzionino
<jester-> ikkiy: ha aggionato il kernel, riavvia
<ikkiy> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, vai in /var/log/syslog
<chicco> da terminal?
<cristian_c> chicco, è un file
<it-32> cristian_c scusa mi ridai il link?
<cristian_c> aprilo con un editor di testo perché è lungo
<cristian_c> (anche se ci sono anche less e more)
<cristian_c> it-32, sì
<cristian_c> it-32, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/treiberinstallation-skystar-s2-pci/5/
<it-32> grazie
<cristian_c> ultimo post
<cristian_c> *penultimo
<chicco> non ti seguo... sorry
<it-32> cristian_c quello di fullpower?
<cristian_c> chicco, apri il file manager
<chicco> che è quello sotto il pulsante ubuntu? ok aperto
<ikkiy> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè mi da questo errore? :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412713/
<cristian_c> chicco, filesystem, poi var, poi log
<cristian_c> it-32, sì
<cristian_c> chicco, aspé che traduco l'ultimo post
<it-32> ok riavvio un attimo che provo una cosa  ti faccio sapere a dopo
<cristian_c> 'Grazie: D ora funziona di nuovo'
<cristian_c> sì, confermo
<chicco> ok cristian ho aperto il file syslog
<chicco> 177 paginette di parolacce...
<jester-> ikkiy: cosa stai compilando
<cristian_c> ikkiy, sulla live come va la wifi?
<cristian_c> ikkiy, 14.10?
<ikkiy> sinceramente non ho provato
<cristian_c> ikkiy, prova
<ikkiy> si 14.10
<jester-> sorgente che non va daccordo col kernel
<cristian_c> chicco, a che ora si è riavviato invece di spegnersi?
<jester-> ikkiy: prova la live 12.04
<jester-> chicco: che pc é, sa di P4
<chicco> è un amd a8 5600
<cristian_c> ikkiy, la wifi è integrata?
<cristian_c> o usb?
<chicco> sto cercando
<ikkiy> pce
<jester-> ikkiy: hai pacioccato con i driver xp e ndiswrapper?
<ikkiy> no
<jester-> prova le live 14-04 e 12.04
<ikkiy> ok poi la provo
<ikkiy> riavvio
<jester-> è un chipset che non ha problemi
<chicco> cristian non riesco a trovarlo ...
<it-32> cristian_c allora per il segnale ora sembra che tenga per la cronaca ho rieditato il diseqc.conf
<cristian_c> chicco, non te lo ricordi a che ora è successo?
<it-32> ora provo il tuo consiglio e vedo se risolviamo anche l'altro errore
<cristian_c> it-32, se tieni, aspetta
<cristian_c> *se tiene
<it-32> praticamente che installa qualche driver modificato o cosa?
<cristian_c> it-32, fallo soltanto se si ripresentano problemi
<chicco> faccio cosi arresto di nuovo cosi ho il problema e so il minuto
<cristian_c> it-32, leggiti bene le istruzioni
<it-32> ha ok perche comunque l'errore all'avvio rimane
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, da terminale
<cristian_c> it-32, intendo come ricerca dei canali, ecc...
<cristian_c> it-32, se funge, non toccare
<it-32> ok
<chicco> cristian 15e53
<cristian_c> chicco, posta il blocco di log su pastebin
<cristian_c> intorno a quell'orario
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> fatto
<cristian_c> chicco, posta il link
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412994/
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> chicco, serve il pezzo precedente
<chicco> ok
<chicco> ma prima vado ad un altro orario.... cmq eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9413041/
<cristian_c> mmmm, no
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> aspetta
<chicco> ok
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> chicco, prova: sudo shutdown
<chicco> ho letto su un post di fare questo:    sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<chicco> l'ho letto qui
<chicco> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/2999/ubuntu-1304-si-riavvia-invece-di-spegnersi
<chicco> faccio sudo shutdown?
<cristian_c> chicco, ah, ok
<cristian_c> chicco, non avevo pensato a un fatto
<chicco> dimmi
<cristian_c> chicco, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<chicco> no
<cristian_c> chicco, male, falli
<chicco> dove devo andare?
<cristian_c> chicco, ti aggiornerà anche il kernel, un po'
<chicco> che è il kernel?!?!
<cristian_c> chicco, gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> chicco, lol
<cristian_c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> !info linux
<ubot-it> Package linux does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> chicco, vabbé linux è il kernel
<chicco> allora vado sul pulsante ubuntu e scrivo aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<chicco> "aggiornamenti software? l'icona è una A con una freccia intorno?
<cristian_c> sì
<Elia> Salve
<cybernova> ciao Pimpy
<Elia> ho installato xubuntu
<akis24> bene
<Elia> ma non funziona la scheda wireless
<Elia> c'è un modo per reinstallarla? Magari digitando sul terminale
<akis24> Elia: aspetta magari qualcuno legge e ti risponde ..
<cybernova> Elia, prova a digitare qualcosa di questo genere: lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> chicco, trovato?
<neomaxer> ho finalmente installato linux gnome sul mio portatile.. speriamo in bene.. domanda uno: posso far si che il menu home si avvi non al passaggio ma al click?
<jester-> Elia: che tipo di scheda?
<Elia> non trova il comando
<jester-> Elia: ??
<cybernova> Elia, hai digitato male, oppure non hai ubuntu
<neomaxer> un help please!!
<akis24> dettagli | neomaxer
<akis24> !dettagli | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> neomaxer, tecnicamene, 'linux gnome' non esiste
<Elia> ok è uscito solo che non ho internet sull altro pc per farti vedre cosa è uscito
<neomaxer> scusa hai ragione
<cybernova> Elia, fai una foto
<cristian_c> Elia, non ti puoi collegare momentaneamente via cavo?
<neomaxer> ho ubuntu con grafica gnome
<cybernova> !image | Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neomaxer> ogni volta che passo sopra al pulsante attività si avvia il menu ma io vorrei che si avviase premendo sopra col click cclassico
<jester-> Elia: lspci | grep -i network che esce a cosa piu corta
<cristian_c> neomaxer, cos'è il menu home?
<neomaxer> quello con tutti programmi che in win si avvia col tasto win
<neomaxer> il menu principale no so come si chiama in linux
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neomaxer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/5573/disable-automatic-activation-of-gnome-shell-activities-on-mouse-over
<cristian_c> neomaxer, in basso c'è una schermata
<cristian_c> neomaxer, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/358/activities-configurator/
<cristian_c> neomaxer, lo sai che ubuntu gnome fa molte cose attraverso le estensioni?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, in modo simile alle estensioni di firefox
<cristian_c> it-32, sta tenendo?
<it-32> si
<it-32> alla grande
<it-32> poi ti passo la configurazione diseqc almeno se serve ad altri
<cristian_c> it-32, fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> it-32, scrivi o sul forum, oppure scrivi sul wiki di ubuntu
<Elia> puoi accedere al mio drop box
<Elia> ?
<neomaxer> scusate ma usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js: arrivo fino a gnome-shell poi js non la vedo
<it-32> ok
<cristian_c> neomaxer, di cosa stai parlando?
<Elia> e.motteran@outlook.it la pass è: 12lkjH12-
<oniott> buongiorno a tutti
<cybernova> Elia, cambia la password subito
<cybernova> niente password qui in chiaro, è un canale pubblico e registrato
<cristian_c> già
<oniott> non riesco a capire come creare gli utenti per far accedere altre persone su vsftpd
<cristian_c> Elia, semmai posta il link pubblico all'immagine
<neomaxer> mi dice di modificare un file ma io il file e la posizione non la vedo a meno che
<Elia> Grazie, dopo la cambio :-)
<cristian_c> Elia, metti la foto nella cartella Public di dropbox
<neomaxer> non debba prima installare l'estensione che mi avete suggerito
<Elia> già fatto
<cristian_c> neomaxer, chi lo dice?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non hai installato direttamente l'estensione?
<oniott> accedo solo con mio utente sia in locale sia in remoto
<cristian_c> Elia, posta il link all'immagine
<cristian_c> link diretto
<oniott> premetto che ho già guardato un po di guide
<Elia> https://www.dropbox.com/home
<cristian_c> oniott, quali guide?
<cristian_c> Elia, non alla home
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> link diretto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Elia, posta il link all'immagine
<oniott> le guide ufficiali di ubuntu
<neomaxer> no mi è arrivato prima di modificare il file...
<neomaxer> ora sto installando l'estensione
<oniott> ma probabilmente sono duro a capire
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ti avevo direttamente suggerito di installarla
<oniott> magari se avete qualche guida da suggerirmi
<neomaxer> ho capito male cmq ora sto installando.. o almeno ci provo
<Elia> https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home oppure prova a spiegarmi meglio cosa devo postare
<neomaxer> altra info per portare la barra in basso?
<cristian_c> oniott, come si collegano gli utenti?
<oniott> di solito con filezilla
<cristian_c> Elia, tu stai linkando la home di dropbox
<cristian_c> Elia, non puoi semplicemente postare la foto su imgur o altri servizi indicati?
<Elia> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c639th7fz1b745y/foto.JPG?dl=0
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ora ci siamo
<cristian_c> Elia, bcm4312
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<neomaxer> mi dice che nel mio sistema no c'è gnome installato
<cristian_c> neomaxer, prima dicci se funziona l'estensione, una cosa alla vola
<cristian_c> *volta
<cristian_c> oniott, via ftp?
<oniott> xke ce chi consiglia di creare un file con gli utenti e c'è chi dice di creare un db con mysql e ho il cervello incasinato
<cristian_c> oniott, quindi hai un server ftp sul pc?
<neomaxer> non la posso installare dice che non ho gnome...
<Elia> non mi va il comando
<cristian_c> neomaxer, hai detto di aver installato ubuntu gnome
<neomaxer> vado sul sito cerco il pulsante instala ma non cè
<oniott> no ho un server vero e proprio
<neomaxer> certo al 1000 percento
<neomaxer> da cd originale di edicola
<neomaxer> ubuntu gnome 14.10
<neomaxer> ho installato nemivere, komodo e dropbox
<NickDrake> Ciao!
<cristian_c> neomaxer, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Elia, quale comando?
<cristian_c> Elia, segui la guida, ti spiega come fare a installare i driver broadcom
<NickDrake> sono un nuovo utente di Kubuntu.. volevo un piccolo aiuto per alcune cose..
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Elia, non ti puoi collegare momentaneamente via cavo?
<cristian_c> !ciao | NickDrake
<neomaxer> fatto
<ubot-it> NickDrake: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<NickDrake> =)
<Elia> non posso!!
<cristian_c> neomaxer, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Elia, come mai?
<cristian_c> Elia, il tempo di installare i driver wifi
<NickDrake> allora, prima cosa: vorrei impostare il tasto della tastiera start (quello con il logo windows :\ ) come comando per aprire il pannello start (esattamente la funzione di windows)
<cristian_c> oniott, ok
<cristian_c> oniott, ubuntu server, quindi?
<oniott> si
<cristian_c> o ci hai installato ubuntu desktop?
<oniott> ubuntu server 12.04
<cristian_c> ok
<neomaxer> fatto ora?
<oniott> e va a meraviglia
<cristian_c> neomaxer, che esce?
<cristian_c> NickDrake, ahhhh
<chicco> cristian
<cristian_c> NickDrake, vai nelle impostazioni delle scorciatoie di kubuntu
<neomaxer> #ubuntu-it: non fa nulla in maiuscolo o minuscolO?
<cristian_c> chicco, hai trovato il gestore aggiornamenti?
<Elia> ci sono altre persone
<chicco> ho fatto gli aggiornamenti. ora se arresto non si riavvia più però mi rimane su una schermata viola con scritto ubuntu e i 5 pallini bianchi
<cristian_c> neomaxer, che esce?
<Elia> grazie ma devo ridare il pc
<neomaxer> ho fatto copia e incolla ora mi scrive gnome
<cristian_c> Elia, ok
<neomaxer> gnome
<cristian_c> neomaxer, per favore, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> tutto il contenuto del terminale
<neomaxer> scrive solo una parola, gnome
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> neomaxer, posta lo stesso
<cristian_c> tutto quanto il terminale
<cristian_c> comando compreso
<neomaxer> dove lo posto? come?
<neomaxer> come si fa
<cristian_c> !paste | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> neomaxer, dai, non sei utente di primo pelo
<NickDrake> cristian non lo trovo  =(
<neomaxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9413838/
<neomaxer> non sono ancora molto abile chiedo venia
<neomaxer> cmq fatto
<neomaxer> e tutto li
<oniott> cristian io attendo dimmi tu quando
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> NickDrake, apri le impostazioni
<cristian_c> di kubunu
<cristian_c> +t
<akis24> NickDrake:  leggi qui https://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings/Shortcuts_and_Gestures/it
<cristian_c> eh
<neomaxer> lo trovo sempre più difficile sto linux no me lo aspettavo... cmq non sto capendo nulla e no riesco a fare una cosa semplice come far si che un pulsante si apra col click
<cristian_c> neomaxer, scusa, perché ubuntu gnome?
<akis24> neomaxer: se vuoi ritrovarti con un menu' simile a winzoz installati xubuntu e risolvi
<neomaxer> ho messo quello uguale alla scuola in modo da non andare in crisi..
<neomaxer> e averlo uguale
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ls /usr/share/xsessions
<neomaxer> ma volevo farmi qualche miglioramento
<neomaxer> ?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, puoi scegliere quello che vuoi
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non c'è solo ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> che come desktop è un po' spiazzante
<jester-> neomaxer: prova a cambiare in winzoz la funzione di un tasto
<neomaxer> ok ma ora non mi arrendo devo capire come fare ste modifiche
<jester-> non si caposce come mai la gentre arriva in linux e vorrebbe fare robe mai nemmeno pensate in winz
<cristian_c> ihihih
<jester-> capisce*
<cristian_c> neomaxer, c'è anche kubuntu
<neomaxer> allora ho scaricato il file zip ora mi dice di  usare Tweak Tool.
<cristian_c> neomaxer, zip?
<neomaxer> che sarebbe sto coso?
<neomaxer> https://nls1729.github.io/installation.html in basso
<neomaxer> dice come installare manualmente
<cristian_c> neomaxer, digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<neomaxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9413912/
<neomaxer> ecco il risultato
<neomaxer> l'errore sembra dire che non ho gnome o alcune parti di esso sono disabilitate
<cristian_c> neomaxer, la cosa sembra più semplice
<cristian_c> neomaxer, fai una foto del desktop
<neomaxer> davverooooo.. a me sembra enormemente conmplicata ma dimmi
<cristian_c> neomaxer, inoltre, che pc hai?
<neomaxer> solo desktop o anche qualche cosa di aperto?
<cristian_c> mi sa che non digerisce gnome-shell
<neomaxer> perchè tutte ste info?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, desktop soltanto
<cristian_c> !chat | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non si può stare con le fisime da look in canale di supporto
<neomaxer> cosa?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, entra nell'altro canale
<neomaxer> ma il supporto non è questo?
<neomaxer> dove trovo le screen fatte?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, nella tua home
<neomaxer> trovate
<jester-> neomaxer: shell centra un tubo con problemi del sistema operativo
<neomaxer> quindi devo chiedere di la se voglio personalizzare linux gisto?
<jester-> neomaxer: eh
<cristian_c> beh, diciamo sarebbe più idicato
<cristian_c> *indicato
<neomaxer> ok chiedo scusa vado di la...
<jester-> neomaxer: e non tai personalizzanod linux ma uno dei tanti ambiente desktop del menga
<cristian_c> oniott, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887
<chicco> ragazzi quando tento l'arresto mi rimane su ubuntu con i 5 pallini bianchi
<cristian_c> chicco, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<chicco> si
<cristian_c> quindi non reboota più?
<chicco> prima si riavviava. ora non si riavvia piu ma mi rimane su una schermata viola con ubuntu al centro e i 5 pallini bianchi
<cristian_c> chicco, sulla tastiera c'è un tasto
<cristian_c> che mostra la shell
<cristian_c> invece della schermata che hai descritto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chicco> non ho capito cosa intendi.... la shell sulla tastiera?
<cristian_c> chicco, no, invece dell'immagine con i pallini, il tasto mostra tutte le scritte che solitamente ti sono nascoste
<cristian_c> al boot, come allo spegnimento
<chicco> no
<chicco> ho solo la scritta e i pallini
<jester-> !ripeistino | chicco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripeistino'
<jester-> !ripristino | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chicco> cioè: c'è un tasto che mi mostra le scritte anzichè farmi vedere la scritta con i pallini?
<jester-> esc
<chicco> e quando lo devo premere?
<cristian_c> chicco, premi il tasto esc quando si blocca su quella schermata
<cristian_c> dovrebbe farti vedere cosa c'è sotto
<chicco> ok ora lo faccio
<chicco> tento e ti faccio sapere
<max55> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<max55> perche ubuntu bloccano le pagine di tanto in tanto maggiormente quando fa aggiornamenti diventa grigia la paggina e poi riparte
<krabador> max55, spiegati meglio
<chicco> cristian ho la schermata
<max55> mi blocca diventa grigio firefox applicazioni e poi riparte
<max55> come se fosse in secondo piano
<chicco> la scrivo o posto la foto?
<krabador> max55, che hardware ,e quale ubuntu ?
<max55> ubuntu 14.04 amd
<cristian_c> chicco, foto
<chicco> dove la posto?
<krabador> max55, cpu / ram /scheda video
<akis24> !image | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> 4 ram / g force la cpu non la so
<krabador> max55, software-properties-gtk , guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> cos'è selezionato?
<krabador> max55, sudo lshw
<chicco> https://imgur.com/InAbDpv
<krabador> !pastebin | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> chicco, allora
<cristian_c> chicco, come ti connetti alla rete da quel pc?
<chicco> ho una pci montata
<cristian_c> chicco, non ti colleghi con la internet key?
<chicco> wifi con router tp link
<chicco> no..
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, ma hai collegato qualcosa alle porte usb?
<chicco> no.. nulla sull porte usb
<chicco> avevo attaccato per un attimo una antenna usb wifi , ma poi ho montato la pci
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> chicco, stesso problema anche con windows?
<max55> PCI (sysfs)
<chicco> non ho win
<krabador> max55, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> ho assemblato pc nuovo e ho deciso di votarmi ad ubuntu senza compromessi! :-)
<chicco> tu pensi sia problema di bios?
<cristian_c> chicco, prova a controllare il bios
<cristian_c> stavo pensando a questo
<chicco> ho guardato ma non ho visto nulla di particolare
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9414731/
<krabador> chicco, hai controllato prima di acquistare ogni pezzo, che fosse perfettamente linux supported, il tuo hardware?
<chicco> eh...no
<max55> ecco incollato
<cristian_c> chicco, prova ad utilizzare il comando shutdown invece del comando halt
<krabador> max55, ok, allora, cos'è che appariva da software-properties-gtk, nell'ultima tab a destra?
<chicco> quindi "sudo shutdwown" e basta
<cristian_c> chicco, sudo shutdown -h now
<chicco> provo
<max55> mi appariva diver aggiuntivi
<krabador> max55, e cosa appariva all'interno ?
<max55> aspe te lo incollo
<krabador> max55, no
<krabador> max55, fa direttamente un'immagine
<max55> ok dimmi
<max55> ok
<krabador> carica software-properties-gtk, vai nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> fai uno screenshot
<krabador> poi lo posti su imgur
<krabador> !image | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> https://imgur.com/Aebi4wu
<chicco> cristian ho fatto sudo shutdown -h now ma ho avuto esito uguale
<cristian_c> chicco, 14.04?
<max55> te lo mandata image
<krabador> max55, ok, prova la seconda voce
<chicco> si
<krabador> fallo fare
<krabador> e riavvia
<cristian_c> chicco, dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, cos'hai fatto?
<it-32> cristian_c il problema si e' ripresentato :(
<chicco> ho istallato 7zip e poi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> it-32, allora vai con il wiki tedesco
<it-32> credo che provero' quello che mi hai consigliato
<cristian_c> it-32, forum tedesco di ubuntu, scusa
<akis24> chicco hai controllato md5sum della iso ?
<it-32> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, pagina 5 penultimo post
<akis24> !md5sum | chicco
<cristian_c> chicco, e dopo gli aggiornamenti?
<ubot-it> chicco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<chicco> avevo fatto questa cosa per verificare la iso prima di metterla su dvd.
<akis24> chicco: e il risultato era corretto ?
<chicco> si corretto
<chicco> dopo gli aggiornamenti si fa nuovamente?
<akis24> chicco come hai creato la iso ? su che sistema ? con che programma ?
<max55> lo sto facendo
<akis24> chicco: ??
<chicco> da windows7 da un portatile
<akis24> chicco:  le domande sono tre ..
<akis24> perlomeno due dai programma usato per creare la live ?
<chicco> l'ho masterizzato con cd burnerxp
<akis24> chicco: rifai la live
<akis24> !usbwin | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> chicco, ma avevi provato anche la 12.04?
<chicco> no direttamente la14.04
<chicco> ma se la copia era conforme perchè non dovrebbe andar bene?
<akis24> chicco: segui la procedura comunque non usare altri metodi
<cristian_c> chicco, prova anche la 12.04
<cristian_c> nel caso continuassi a riscontrare il problema
<cristian_c> chicco, nel caso il consiglio di akis non dovesse cambiare le cose
<cristian_c> chicco, considera anche il fatto che potrebbe pure esserci un problema hardware
<akis24> chicco: ultima domanda hai installato o provato prima per verificare andasse bene ?
<cristian_c> considerando che non leggo messaggi di errore nella shell
<cristian_c> durante la chiusura
<it-32> cristian_c sono al secondo passaggio del penultimo post non mi e chiaro che fare ora :(
<cristian_c> it-32, linka
<it-32> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/treiberinstallation-skystar-s2-pci/5/
<cristian_c> it-32, kernel 3.13?
<chicco> ho provato e poi stallato
<cristian_c> it-32, qual è il problema del secondo comando?
<it-32> cristian_c ho scaricato il driver credo ma non e chiaro dove devo scompattarlo per compilarlo
<cristian_c> it-32, hai detto che sei al secondo passaggio
<cristian_c> l'hai eseguito?
<it-32> si ha scaricato
<it-32> 2014-12-07 18:52:19 (1,27 MB/s) - "liplianin-s2-liplianin-v39-SkyStar-dvb-s2_3.16.tar.gz" salvato [6879522/6879522]
<cristian_c> it-32, allora procedi con il terzo punto
<it-32> ok
<max55> ho istallato i diver proprietari li provo e poi vi dico
<it-32> fatto! vado avanti con il quarto punto?
<cristian_c> beh, ovvio
<max55> sembra che blocchi un po meno sblocca subito
<cristian_c> se non hai ricevuto errori
<max55> krabador era quello oppure ce qualche altro problema perche con la 12.04 non me lo faceva
<chicco> una domanda se scrivo "sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher"  per fare una prova posso tornare indietro?
<max55> chicco penso di no lo devi dinuovo istallare
<akis24> chicco eh cominci con le guide farlocche  ...
<krabador> max55, nonostante il supporto alle ati da parte dei driver open sia veramente molto buono, non tutte le schede funzionano perfettamente allo stesso modo
<krabador> max55, per il 3d , e , in base alla scheda, in base ad eventuali problemi, va installato il catalysy
<krabador> catalyst
<max55> ho capito provo questo e poi vi dico
<it-32> sta compilando cristian_c
<max55> ma a me non interessano i 3d solo per le applicazioni che si bloccano cioe vano in dissolvenza e poi ripartono
<max55> posso tornare indietro istallando dinuovo il primo vero??
<max55> diver open
<cristian_c> it-32, il make?
<it-32> dato
<it-32> non ha ancora finito
<e2pi> Salve, ho cercato una soluzione nel forum, ma non riesco a risolvere: HP Pavilion, AMD A10 4655M AMD Radeon HD7620G + HD 8670M Dual Graphics
<e2pi> +Windows 8
<e2pi> Provo a far partire da Live USB Ubuntu 14.04, senza installazione, ma va in Low Graphics e poi non mi fa più scegliere nessuna opzione. Che fare? Grazie.
<cristian_c> chicco, da dove hai preso quel comando?
<akis24> e2pi: alla schermata di avvio premi f6 e prova a selezionare nomodeset e vedi se parte
<e2pi> grazie, provo subito
<max55> ciao ragazzi una buona serata a tutti voi e grazie
<e2pi> già in grub?
<akis24> e2pi: alla schermata di avvio ..
<it-32> cristian_c make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-40-generic'
<it-32> ./scripts/rmmod.pl check
<it-32> found 558 modules
<it-32> make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/home/oem/liplianin-s2-liplianin-v39/v4l"
<it-32> oem@oem-P5K:~/liplianin-s2-liplianin-v39$
<it-32> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9415345/
<chicco> mi viene in mente una cosa: nella prova live  ho dovuto mettere un'opzione con f6. non può essere quella che influisce?
<cristian_c> chicco, l'hai messa nella live
<cristian_c> mica nella versione installata
<cristian_c> ma rifaccio la domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> chicco, da dove hai preso quel comando?
<chicco> quale quello remove dispatcher?
<it-32> sembra non abbia dato errori
<it-32>  crictian_c  sudo make install procedo??
<chicco> cristian di quel comando parli ? quello remove speech dispatcher?
<it-32> cristian_c  che devo fare procedo?
<cristian_c> chicco,sì
<chicco> da qui http://www.lffl.org/2013/06/ubuntu-non-si-spegne-piu-ecco-come.html
<cristian_c> it-32, non vedo errori finali
<it-32> infatti
<it-32> vado allora
<cristian_c> chicco, scusami, sicuro che non hai fatto nulla dopo aver installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> chicco, sembra che tu non la racconti giusta
<cristian_c> chicco, sicuro di non aver smanettato con guide?
<chicco> no assolutamente. che dovrei aver fatto?
<chicco> nooo
<cristian_c> chicco, visto che mi linki quella guida lì
<cristian_c> chicco, fai come ti ha suggerito akis
<cristian_c> chicco, se non va provi la 12.04
<chicco> te la linko perchè sto cercando anche altre fonti e prima di farle come vedi chiedo qui
<cristian_c> se non va in ogni caso, comincia a pensare che potrebbe trattarsi di un problema hardware
<cristian_c> it-32, il make install è andato?
<cristian_c> lol
<chicco> bè mi sa che me lo tengo con il pulsante manuale. cmq la iso è stata verificata. cerco di vedere nel bios.
<chicco> grazie
<gegi> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> chicco, ?
<gegi> volevo sapere se esiste un ambiente di sviluppo java per lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> chicco, lui diceva dell'usb
<cristian_c> chicco, e prova la 12.04
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> gegi, beh, sì
<cristian_c> !programmazione
<ubot-it> sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<gegi> posso sapere quale...vorrei sviluppare app android
<cristian_c> gegi, dai un'occhiata lì
<cristian_c> gegi, beh, io ho scaricato l'sdk dal sito android developer
<it-32> dopo la procedura.....  cristian_c gli errori all'avvio sono aumentati
<cristian_c> gegi, mi pare ci sia anche android studio
<it-32> pero adesso ha ripreso il segnale :)
<it-32> speriamo duri
<cristian_c> gegi, ma anche eclipse, che è nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !eclipse
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<it-32> ti tengo informato grazie
<gegi> si ma considerate che ho un pc che dire obsoleto è poco xD
<cristian_c> it-32, apri pure un topic sul forum, in caso di problemi
<cristian_c> it-32, e come ti ho detto, esiste il canale di linuxtv
<it-32> ok
<cristian_c> gegi, beh, anch'io su lubuntu
<cristian_c> gegi, ma io ho compilato a riga di comando con ant debug
<cristian_c> quindi si può fare
<cristian_c> mi ha creato pure l'apk l'altro giorno
<gegi> ottimo, più che altro ero incerto sul funzionamento =)
<cristian_c> gegi, a riga di comando ho trovato la guida sul sito di android
<gegi> perfetto grazie mille per la dritta
<cristian_c> occorre scaricare l'sdk, poi lanciare lo script android per aprire android sdk manager
<cristian_c> installare quel che serve dall'interfaccia grafica e poi dare alcuni comandi per creare il progetto
<cristian_c> gegi, ma andremmo offtopic e qui non ti posso linkare la guida
<gegi> ok ok grazie cristian, il più era sapere se potevo scaricare un ambiente di sviluppo su sta vecchia carcassa! xD
<cristian_c> (per la cronaca l'apk l'ho installato anche se usciva un semplice hello world XD )
<cristian_c> gegi, ripeto, la cosa più user-friendly è eclipse o android-studio
<cristian_c> prova con quelli prima , semmai
<gegi> provo con eclipse! ;)
<gegi> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> di niente
<akis24> sera
<andry8797> ho un problema con la risoluzione
<bohboh> buonasera a tutti
<bohboh> ho un problema con eclipse
<bohboh> non riesco ad aggiungere l'android sdk sapete come fare?
<bohboh> *installare
<akis24> !chat | bohboh
<ubot-it> bohboh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oniot> nessun help x ubuntu server
<gegi> ciao, devo installare un programma e non so come fare
<gegi> partendo dal presupposto che è un file .tgz
<krabador> gegi , su quale ubuntu?
<gegi> lubuntu 14.04
<gegi> a dirla tutta è un plug-in di eclipse, solo che il terminale non me lo fa installare
<krabador> gegi, apri il software center e vedi se c'è all'interno
<krabador> bene
<gegi> riepilogo situazione: eclipse scaricato ed installato, plug-in scaricato (come file compresso)
<gegi> girovagando sulla rete ho trovato questo comando cd android-sdk-linux-versione
<gegi> tools/android update sdk
<gegi> ma ovviamente non funziona xD
<gegi> quindi?
<akis24> gegi: vedi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/AndroidSdk
<akis24> e anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=577349
<gegi> è lo stesso procedimento anche per lubuntu 14?
<akis24> gegi: entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<WIneGEcko> ciao
<gegi> ragazzi come si cancellano i programmi installati su lubuntu 14.04?
<gegi> ??
<valerio> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema: ubuntu non mi rileva il lettore mp3 della Trascend. Cosa posso fare?
<krabador> valerio, lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fedelucry> Salve volevo chiedere un informazione, ho un vecchio pc fisso (installato windosw vista e 2gb di ram dual core) vorrei scaricare ubuntu . Mi sapreste indicare magari la versione più adatta al mio pc? Grazie mille. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/UXLe1viNQCyulKqrXn63
<valerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9418047/
<krabador> valerio, se solo quello, decisamente non viene rilevato
<valerio> si, è solo quello
<krabador> valerio, che modello, di preciso , è ?
<valerio> Trascend mp300
<krabador> valerio, da quello che vedo, non sembra andare
<valerio> c'è una soluzione possibile?
<valerio> anche perchè ubuntu non mi rileva nessun lettore mp3
<valerio> di nessun tipo, intendo
<krabador> valerio, il che è molto strano
<krabador> valerio, prova tutte le porte disponibili, e manda lsub
<valerio> ok
<krabador> hai sia 1.1 che 2.0, come porte, usa le 2.0
<valerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9418141/
<valerio> il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<krabador> valerio, quante porte hai provato, mandando il comando?
<valerio> due
<krabador> è segnalato non avere problemi con linux
<paprott> ciao
<paprott> c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | paprott
<ubot-it> paprott: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mario64> salve a Tutti
<paprott> ok .. grazie! domanda: ho il router che monta un disco e lo esporta samba. Ho ubuntu 14.10, se monto da riga di comando funziona,se lancio mount -a funziona, ma al boot non va! mi dà errore "mount: only root can mount //192.168.1.1/volume(sda1) on /media/giuliano/nas" .... idee?
<paprott> l'fstab è //192.168.1.1/volume\050sda1\051 /media/giuliano/nas cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,sec=ntlm 0 0
<jester-> paprott: cosa centra il rutter
<paprott> il disco è collegato in usb al router, e il router si presenta come una nas
<jester-> paprott: perchè gli \ inversi?  il nome non è continuo?
<jester-> paprott: nelca so devi lasciare uno spazio fr \ esicassi
<mario54> salve a Tutti
<paprott> perchè quel cavolo di router si presenta come //192.168.1.1/volume(sda1) e l'unico modo per non far dare errore all'fstab è stato usare i caratteri in ottale delle ( e )
<jester-> paprott: stringa a mano mount?
<jester-> paprott: usal lo uiid della partizione e non citare il router
<mario54> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con GRUB
<jester-> com uuid se lo va a pescare da solo
<jester-> mario54: circa?
<paprott> la sintassi della riga è corretta, ne sono sicuro. Se avvio il pc la share non viene montata in automatico, ma se apro un terminale e faccio sudo mount -i, tutto funziona e la share viene montata!
<jester-> paprott: a mano si monta?
<paprott> come utente?
<paprott> come faccio?
<paprott> in ogni caso devo usare sudo ...
<jester-> paprott: a mano devi usare sudo
<paprott> come faccio a passare le credenziali di accesso da mount?
<jester-> paprott: cioè?
<jester-> quali credenziali
<jester-> paprott: allora hai un /dev/sda1 nel disco pc e un altro nel nas?
<paprott> cioè per montare la share, devo fornire utente e password
<jester-> paprott: hai nominato samba
<jester-> la configuri con system-config-samba
<paprott> scusa .. intendevo una share windows, un smb 1.0
<jester-> eh installi system-config-samba e lo usi ma devi fare a sticazzi montata
<mario54> Ciao Jester, ho una installazione 14.04 lts desctop, che non mi vede il raid1 impostato dal "bios" e ho pensato di provare ad installare su un altro HD la stessa versione ma SERVER, sembrava che l' installazione procedesse bene, in fase di installazione mi diceva che vedeva il raid1, ma alla fine mi ha dato un errore fatale l' installazione non e'
<mario54> riuscita ad installarmi questo fantomantico GRUB, ed ora non riesco ad accedere a nessuno dei due SO, che sono installati su due HD differenti, dopo il buoot mi da schermi nero e un promt lampeggiante, ora ho caricato una vesione lite, e quindi ho la possibilita' di aprire una finestra per i comandi, ho anche fatto dei tentativi, me senza successo,
<mario54>  e quindi mi trovo a scocciarVi
<jester-> mario54: installazione raid è iversa dalla normale
<jester-> mario54: hai 2 dischi uguali?
<jester-> !raid | mario54
<ubot-it> mario54: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<mario54> ho due dischi con due SO linux vesione desctom e server e due altri HD in versione raid1 in totale sono 4 2 x i sistemi e 2 x i raid1
<jester-> mario54: mica servono e os
<jester-> due os
<jester-> leggi la guida
<paprott> jester
<paprott> questa stringa da riga di comando funziona:
<paprott> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/'volume(sda1)' /media/giuliano/nas -o user=xxxx,pass=xxxx,sec=ntlm
<jester-> replicala in fstab //192.168.1.1/'volume(sda1)' /media/giuliano/nas -o user=xxxx,pass=xxxx,sec=ntlm
<jester-> e metti 0  0 alla fine
<mario54> era perche la versione desctop non mi vedeva il raid e allora ho pensato che la versione server avesse il driver che mi serviva, nel momento che mi hanno detto che il kernel e' lo stesso ( non so neanche di cosa sto parlando, per mia ignoranza ) ho pensato che potevo installare il driever della versione server che vedeva il raid nella versione desc
<mario54> top, ma la procedura d' installazione della versione server mi ha incasinato entrambi l' accesso hai due sistemi operativi, e quindi sono messo peggio di quando ho iniziato, ora vorrei almeno poter avvedere al SO 14.04 lts desctopo
<paprott> già fatto, al riavvio, non lo monta, devo dare il comando "sudo mount -a"
<jester-> mario54: penso che il raid vada per i cazzi suoi su 2 hd
<jester-> mario54:  grub lo installi sul hd no raid e fai partire quello al boot
<mario54> ok ma ora il problema e che non partono nessuno dei due SO, chedo che debba trovare il modo di ripristinare GRUB, su entrambi i SO
<paprott> oppure "sudo mount /media/giuliano/nas" .. che monta solo quel direttorio! .... domanda, ma nonc'è un log da qualche parte che mi traccia gli errori di mount dell'fstab al boot??
<jester-> paprott: dmesg e guardare in /var/syslog
<jester->  /var/log/syslog
<mario54> come faccio a diagnosticare il perche il GRUB della versione desctop non parte ?
<jester-> mario54: che forse parte il disco sbagliato
<jester-> mario54: os normale sta su sda?
<mario54> ho fatto questo comando sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> mario54: e onestamente non so se possono convivere normale winz e raid sullo stesso pc
<mario54> non so cosa voglia dire winz ?
<mario54> dev/sdc1*   e l' altro e dev/sdd1   nessuno e' sda
<jester-> acronimo di uindos
<jester-> mario54: non confondere le partizioni con i dischi
<jester-> raid vuole 2 hd identici dedicati
<mario54> ora  mi interessa  ripristinare almeno io SO unbuntu 14.04 lts desctop che e' presente su un HD deditato, win ora non e' presente sulla mia macchina
<jester-> mario54: togli impostazioni raid dal bios e reinstalla grub su hd dove sta il sistema in questione
<jester-> mario54: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> mario54: logico che poi deve partire quel hd al boot e occhio a non installarlo su partizione non isntal /dev/sdx ma /dev/sda   o b  o c
<mario54> ci provo ora
<mario54> io ora sono in unbuntu@unbuntu: $  va bene mandare i comandi da questa posizione  ?
<mario54> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  questo comando mi dice not exist
<mario54> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   per ogni parizione che ho lanciato questo comando e' sparita l' icona, non vedo piu' la presenza di nessun HD
<mario54> a video, se faccio sudo fdisk -l  li vedo
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-30
<kagakazov> ragazzi ho un problema con la stampante connessa tramite cavo usb al router. il file che invio in stampa produce una pagina con su scritto un che l'impossibilità della stampa è collegata ad un "ERROR CODE : 11-1114" che scandagliando la rete sembra essere collegata ad un aggiornamento mancante del firmware della stampante https://community.samsung.it/t5/Domande-e-aiuto/M2022W-amp-Airprint/td-p/94511
<kagakazov>  
<kagakazov> come faccio ad aggiornarlo
<kagakazov> grazie :)
<akis24> kagakazov:  basta leggere come fare sul sito samsung  ..
<kagakazov> ma va bene anche per ubuntu??? non mi sono soffermato con attenzione
<akis24> !chat | kagakazov
<ubot-it> kagakazov: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trentuno> buon giorno a tutti i presenti
<trentuno> non so se sono nella sezione giusta ma provero a esporre il mio problema
<trentuno> circa un acqmese fa ho acquistao un pc lenovo b50 con gia preistallato windows 7
<trentuno> allora effettuo un dual boot presenti un po sul web  e installo ubunto 14.2 e fin a quel momento tutto bene
<trentuno> ad un certo punto accade quello che non credevo possibile avviene un calo di tenzione e improvvisamente il pc va in crask
<trentuno> allora avvio tutto e mi da alcuni problemi all'avvioo non mi vede i 2 sistemi operativi
<krabador> ubunto 14.2
<trentuno> spengo e riaccendo e mi rileva solo ubunto
<trentuno> adesso controllo
<trentuno> ora ho il 14.4
<krabador> ubunto
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<krabador> c'è la batteria?
<trentuno> ubuntu 14.4 lts
<trentuno> LTS
<krabador> c'è la batteria?
<trentuno> quel giono non era presente
<trentuno> si m scs ma ho sbagliato a digitare
<trentuno> la o x u
<trentuno> cmq
<trentuno> vedo un sulla rete e da quello che capsco ci possoo essere dei problemi con il/la root
<trentuno> allora cerco di capire come risolvere il problema e le ricerche vanno a finire su boot-repair
<krabador> trentuno, hai uefi?
<trentuno> si :(
<trentuno> dopo aver effettuato un o almeno penso un rirestino
<trentuno> all'avvio del pc mi compaiono i 2 sistemi oerativi ubuntu e W
<trentuno> ma qui e che vinene il bello seleziono W e mi dava avvio normale o avvio in modalita provvisoria
<trentuno> se do su la voce modalita normale allora mi carica fino alla pagina "avete presente quando sta per lanciare i quatro colori di windows
<trentuno> bene fino a li perche poi si blocca e tutto ricomincia da capo
<trentuno> invece se metto in modalita provvisoria mi rimanda in un aschermata blu cn su delle indicazioni inerenti al bios e di contattare il mio tecnico di fiducia
<trentuno> prima di usare boot-repair non riuscivo ad accede alla partizione dv cera windows
<trentuno> adesso ci posso accedere da ubuntu vedere file prenderli modificarli ma non riesco ad utilizzare windows
<trentuno> avete qualche suggerimento per la risoluzione del mio problema
<krabador> trentuno, se accedi ad ubuntu , fa un backup delle cose che ti servono
<trentuno> ok
<krabador> consulta la documentazione del notebook , per vedere come fare un completo ripristino di fabbrica
<trentuno> mi consigli di fare un reset totale
<trentuno> ma una cosa io credo d'avere un cd di ripristino di windos 7 ma si vede che non e cosi
<trentuno> se resetto tutto cosa succede
<krabador> trentuno, se resetti tutto succede che hai il pc con le impostazioni di fabbrica
<trentuno> si ok dico anche non avendo un cd di ripristino si puo fare il reset
<trentuno> ma poi all'avvio come procedo
<krabador> trentuno, se hai la partizione
<krabador> fai da li
<krabador> la partizione di ripristino
<krabador> ma leggi a riguardo la doc del notebook
<trentuno> ok farò cosi
<trentuno> ovviamente non ho con me il manuale ma appenna possibile vedo cosa riesco a fare
<cristian_c> trentuno: cerca sul sito ufficiale del produttore, il manuae
<trentuno> ok ci sto provando
<trentuno> il mio e un lenovo
<trentuno> grazie per i consigli
<trentuno> cerchero di fare come da manuale che ancora non ho trovato :)
<alfredd> ciao, ho un problema con la stampante. invio la stampa, ma non va. (la stampante è funzionante, ha sempre funzionato, è correttamente accesa e correttamente collegata al pc). dalle impostazioni risulta "Interrotta - Unplugged or turned off" dall'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu. potete aiutarmi a risolvere per piacere?
<krabador> alfredd, va nella gestione stampanti, rimuovi la presente, settala nuovamente
<alfredd> si ci provo
<alfredd> krabador: non riesco a capire come si rimuove. ho aperto il pannello stampante, ma non capisco come fare
<krabador> alfredd, hai in alto a destra della finestra stampanti, un tasto "sblocca"
<krabador> ?
<alfredd> mi pare di no. ora vedo meglio.
<krabador> alfredd, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<krabador> alfredd, fa uno screenshot di quella finestra, per favore
<krabador> !image | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> alfredd, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<alfredd> 14.04 LTS
<ExPBoy> e lo screen?
<krabador> non mettere fretta
<alfredd> http://imgur.com/T5mTXLI
<krabador> alfredd, l'ha installata con questa finesta , o tramite hplip?
<alfredd> non capisco la domanda!
<alfredd> non ho installato mai niente.
<alfredd> collego la usb accendo stampante e stampo.
<lagnugna> salve ubuntiani...ho un problema con skype, dal sito ufficiale ho scaricato la versione per ubuntu a 64 bit, è un pkg .deb il problema viene quando lo apro, mi si apre il software center ma alla pag prinipale..
<lagnugna> che sbaglio?
<Carlin0> lagnugna, sicuro che il pacchetto sia a 64 bit ?
<lagnugna> yesss
<jester-> lagnugna: sta nei repo, devi abilitare i parteners
<Carlin0> no , perchè a quanto mi risulta skype lo rilascia solo a 32
<jester-> yess
<lagnugna> mmmm e come li abilito?
<jester-> rimuovilo e installa da repo
<lagnugna> carlino, io ho trovato a 64 bit per ubuntu v 12. qualcosa
<lagnugna> e che è repo?
<jester-> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<lagnugna> minchia intelligente sto robot:)
<Carlin0> lagnugna, tu al massimo hai scaricato la multiarch che cmq è sempre a 32
<lagnugna> ahhhhh redevo fosse a 64 okgrazie moprovo a capi che è sto repository
<lagnugna> ultima domanda.. ho un problema con win... quando provo a installarlo a un certo punto mi dice che manca il driver dove si installa... chevuol dire?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<lagnugna> carlino fa finta che abbia scritto ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex0131> Ciao..sul market di Ubuntu ci sono giochi dove mi chiede di acquistare ma non c è il prezzo...io clicco acquista e giustamente mi fa mettere la password...ma che cosa sto pagando se non c è un prezzo?
<Alex0131> Grazie in anticipo
<lagnugna> se non c è è gratiss
<Alex0131> A...mi domandavo il motivo per la scritta acquista?è un bug?!
<userpcuserpc> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | userpcuserpc
<ubot-it> userpcuserpc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<userpcuserpc> ehm.......
<userpcuserpc> niente stavo solo provando la chat
<userpcuserpc> per caso sapete se ci sono altri canali italiani a parte questo?
<Carlin0> !chat | userpcuserpc
<ubot-it> userpcuserpc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<userpcuserpc> ringrazio
<damiano> buona sera a tutti non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner della stampante epson xp-215 su ubunto 12.04 potreste aiutarmi...grazie
<krabador> damiano, hai scaricato http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.html   ?
<damiano> no
<krabador> scaricalo in base all'architettura dell'os ed installalo
<damiano> anzi si lo apro con gestione archivi lo installo ma poi non funziona lo stesso
<krabador> damiano, nella pagina di download di epson , alla ricerca di xp-215 per linux, è ni risultati
<krabador> damiano, no anzi si
<krabador> damiano, evita di far perdere tempo, e rispondi precisamente.
<damiano> ho scaricato il pacchetto ma non funziona lo stesso
<krabador> e allora "hai scaricato http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.html   ?" "no"  ?
<damiano> si
<damiano> ma non funziona
<krabador> damiano, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<damiano> provo
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep iscan | pastebinit
<krabador> damiano, non è un tentativo, è l'installazione di pastebinit per agevilare la diagnostica
<krabador> *agevolare
<damiano> fatto
<krabador> manda l'altro
<krabador> ed incolla qui l'indirizzo web risultante
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep sane | pastebinit
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580579/
<krabador> damiano, l'altro?
<krabador> te lo sei perso?
<damiano> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<damiano> mi dice cosi
<krabador> damiano, non l'hai installato allora
<krabador> quindi il primo "no" era vero
<krabador> ;)
<damiano> asp riprovo ma lo avevo installato forse male
<damiano> scusami
<krabador> damiano, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> "forse male" equivale a non aver fatto niente
<damiano> scusa una volta scaricato lo devo estrarre
<krabador> damiano, manda il comando
<krabador> damiano, segui per favoe
<krabador> favore.
<damiano> scusa reset....ho scaricato nuovamente i driver dal link....per installarli come devo fare?
<krabador> damiano, senti
<krabador> torna quando hai voglia di seguire.
<damiano> non sono pratico
<damiano> ti seguo
<krabador> damiano, non credo, ti ho appena mandato un comando da inviare nel terminale
<damiano> ok
<krabador> e te ne sei andato direttamente a scaricare il file dal link
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580693/
<krabador> puoi scaricare la versione del file a  64 bit
<damiano> ok ti seguo meglio scusami
<damiano> ok
<krabador> scarica il file, a quel punto vai nella cartella che contiene il file, tasto destro del mouse "apri nel terminale"
<damiano> ora siamo al punto di prima ho scaricato ma non so se ho installato
<krabador> damiano, ma non ce la fai proprio a seguire?
<damiano> ok
<damiano> non mi da l opzione invia a terminale
<krabador> ok, allora ctrl l
<krabador> selezioni il percorso completo
<krabador> fai copia
<krabador> apri il terminale, digiti cd     invio
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<krabador>  * digiti cd incolli il percorso
<krabador> invio
<krabador> damiano, queste ultime 2 linee per favore
<krabador> !ciao | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> damiano, una volta fatto, ls -la | pastebinit
<mikeit> scusate nessuno ha avuto problemi con l'update v5.0.10 virtualbox oracle?
<krabador> mikeit, quale ubuntu?
<mikeit> scusa 15.04
<mikeit> mi dice che ha problemi con la versione precedente
<mikeit> volevo provare a disinstallare
<krabador> mikeit, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mikeit, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mikeit> come si fa a recuperare l'url di pasebinit
<krabador> mikeit, copia ed incolla i 2 comandi che ti ho dato, nel terminale, premi invio
<damiano> non ci riesco
<krabador> damiano, rileggi i messaggi, riprova finquando non ci riesci
<krabador> damiano, appena fatto, segnala
<damiano> ctrl-l non succede nulla
<krabador> damiano, dall'interno di nautilus, appare il percorso completo
<krabador> damiano, sei nel gestore dei files o no?
<mikeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580860/
<damiano> no
<krabador> damiano, nel frattempo, se un tuo vicino di casa, se ne intende un po', di pc, chiamalo ,fallo sedere accanto a te
<damiano> dai mai usato ubuntu fino a ieri
<krabador> damiano, "<krabador> scarica il file, a quel punto vai nella cartella che contiene il file, tasto destro del mouse "apri nel terminale"  ---> hai risposto  "<damiano> non mi da l opzione invia a terminale" , hai chiuso subito
<krabador> damiano, non credo, sei venuto precedentemente qui
<krabador> questo canale ha il log
<krabador> ed è consultabile che sei stato qui
<krabador> quando hai visto che non avevi l'opzione, hai chiuso subito il gestore dei files?
<krabador> mikeit, sei strapieno di ppa
<krabador> non ci sono problemi con quell'aggiornamento, in un sistema pulito
<mikeit> krabador, lo so
<krabador> mikeit, la convivenza di svariati pacchetti provenienti da ovunque, puo' causare problemi come il tuo
<mikeit> krabador,  ma sto installando da deb
<damiano> mi spiego meglio...io ho gestori di archivi con la cartella scaricata ma non mi da la possibilità di inviare al terminale
<krabador> damiano, ti ho semplicemente chiesto di copiare il percorso completo
<mikeit> krabador, il repo di virtualbox lo messo dopo il problema per provare ma è obsoleto arriva alla 4.3
<krabador> ed incollarlo nel terminale
<damiano> il percorso completo è una specie di link
<krabador> mikeit, installare il deb a secco , puo' vedere il sistema nona avere le dipendenze adatte
<krabador> e dare errore
<krabador> damiano, hai chiamato il vicino di casa?
<damiano> tra un po
<krabador> damiano, no, per favore, chiamalo adesso, cosi' leggete insieme
<krabador> magari lui sa cos'è un "percorso completo" di un file/cartella
<damiano> ok inviato a terminale
<krabador> damiano, ls -la | pastebinit
<mikeit> krabador, perche l'output dell'dpkg -i ecc (l'errore) non mi da l'url di pastebinit
<krabador> mikeit, ubuntu pacchettizza virtualbox appunto per non avere problemi di sorta
<krabador> il tuo sistema è pieno di ppa che possono aver fatto di tutto
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580999/
<mikeit> krabador, dici?
<krabador> damiano, non hai incollato niente nel terminale
<mikeit> ma per
<krabador> damiano, hai mandato il contenuto della home
<krabador> che è la cartella in cui si è quando si apre il terminale
<krabador> mikeit, si
<damiano> non riesco a trovare il percorso uffa
<krabador> damiano, ti ho detto come fare
<krabador> te lo ripeto
<krabador> 1) apri il gestore files ( che si chiama nautilus)
<krabador> 2) vai nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file
<mikeit> krabador, ma per quanto riguarda pastebinit è normale non dare l'url sull'output del dpkg -i vbox.deb
<krabador> 3) premi ctrl l
<krabador> 4) copi /percorso/della/cartella/con/dentro/ilfile/
<krabador> 5) apri il terminale, se non è già aperto
<krabador> 6)digita cd
<krabador> 7)incolli
<krabador> 8) premi invio
<krabador> 9) ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> mikeit, pastebinit si usa :   <comando> | pastebinit
<mikeit> krabador, si ma non mi da l'url
<mikeit> con l'update si ma
<mikeit> krabador, puo darsi perche il comando non è andato a buon fine?
<mikeit> krabador, mi sembrerebbe un controsenso
<damiano> sono andato in gestione archivi ho aperto la cartella ho fatto ctrl-l ma non succede nulla...dove sbaglio?
<krabador> damiano, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<damiano> il comando screenshot
<mikeit> krabador, infatti mi dice You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> damiano, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> il sistema fa uno screenshot che salva nella cartella immagini
<krabador> mikeit, ma mandi dpkg nella cartella in cui è dentro il deb?
<mikeit> si si
<krabador> mikeit, ti faccio presente, in ogni caso, che 15.04 entro breve verrà dismessa, non verrà piu' aggiornata,e non se ne farà piu' supporto qui
<damiano> file:///home/damiano/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202015-11-30%2019:42:01.png
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> damiano: è l'indirizzo del file nel tuo pc
<mikeit> krabador, dovro decidermi a rinstallare e che sto prendendo la cert ccna e ce sempre qualcosa di piu urgente
<cristian_c> damiano: quindi, o veniamo direttamente a casa tua, oppure postalo sul web, sto screenshot
<mikeit> krabador, grazie mille per il tuo tempo ;)
<mikeit> ciao
<krabador> mikeit, di niente
<krabador> damiano, senti, qua non è questione di esperienza o di praticità
<krabador> damiano, non segui
<damiano> perchè non invia
<krabador> ti è stato mandato il link che devi usare per mandare lo screenshot
<krabador> ci sei andato?
<damiano> infatti c'è
<damiano> si
<cristian_c> damiano: sai cos'è un indirizz0 web?
<cristian_c> o
<damiano> scusate il disagio e grazie per la vostra pasienza.....ora devo andare la prossima volta mando il vicino
<damiano> sorryy
<damiano> buona serata a tutti
<krabador> damiano, basta solo che impari    cd /percorso/di/cartella
<krabador> damiano, che se hai scaricato da firefox e non ti ha chiesto dove scaricare
<krabador> è ~/Scaricati
<damiano> il file lo vedo
<krabador> damiano, eh, ma ormai non hai tempo ...
<krabador> damiano, in ogni caso, sarebbe rispetto da parte tua verso questa risorsa
<krabador> che tu mandi il link dello screenshot della finestra nautilus, che contriene il file e che sostieni non contenga il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> dopo la pressione di ctrl l
<krabador> !image | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> link che ottieni se vai nel sito imgur, segnalato appena adesso da ubot-it
<damiano> non voglio mancare di rispetto ma devo proprio andare..grazie davvero per la pasienza
<krabador> stai mancando di rispetto
<krabador> visto che è un'operazione di 10 secondi
<krabador> ed hai salutato 10 minuti fa dicendo che "devi andare"
<damiano> non voglio prendere in giro nessuno perchè non mi permetterei mai soprattutto a voi che offrite un assistenza eccezzionale..
<damiano> il pacchetto del link che mi avevi dato all'inizio quello della epson per capirci ho provato ad installarlo nuovamente e adesso
<damiano> lo scanner funziona
<damiano> probabilmente la volta precedente non lo avevo installato correttamente
<damiano> ho fatto una prova ora e lo scanner va.....botta di fortuna più che bravura mia
<krabador> damiano, hai altre domande?
<damiano> immagino tu non mi creda perchè non ci crederei nemmeno io ma è così ora va
<krabador> damiano, hai altre domande?
<damiano> no vi lascio lavorare
<krabador> se no, segui
<krabador> !chat | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> il consiglio di ubot
<damiano> grazie era doveroso scusatemi la perdita di tempo...siete speciali...ciao
<krabador> you want break !!! BallBreaker !!!!
<D3s> Salve
<krabador> !chat | D3s
<ubot-it> D3s: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paradisee_> ciao a tutti.
<Paradisee_> ho appena comprato un hd da usare come backup su ubuntu.
<Paradisee_> ho un ssd dove c'è il sistema, ma come posso utilizzare il secondo come secondario?
<D3s> Salve
<D3s> Oggi ho cercato di installare ubuntu server 14.04.3,dal usb con unetbootin, a un passaggio che verificava i dati del cd-rom ovviamente mi usciva un errore che non trovava i dati, pero non c'era un metodo di selezionare l'unità di installazione (cd,usb) :'(
<D3s> Potete aiutarmi?
<D3s> !chat D3s
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat D3s'
<D3s> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> !usbwin | D3s
<ubot-it> D3s: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<D3s> funziona anche per ubuntu server? :D
<cristian_c> D3s: installi ubuntu server su un pc desktop?
<D3s> si
<cristian_c> D3s: dovrebbe permetterti il boot
<D3s> ok provo subito
<D3s> comunque grazie per il supporto
<maxer> salve a tutti.. domanda  semplice semplice...
<maxer> vorrei cambiare la forma della barra laterale di scorrimento.. è troppo piccola e il cursore non si vede bene
<maxer> per barra laterale intendo quella che ci sta a dx di molte finestre che serve per scorrere verso il basso o verso l'alto la pagina
<cristian_c> maxer: non hai specificato: unity?
<maxer> scusa
<maxer> ubunto gnome
<cristian_c> maxer: e quale ubuntu?
<maxer> ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> maxer: lsb_release -a
<maxer> mi dice comando non trovato
<maxer> ok sono scemo.. un sec
<maxer> no lsb aviable
<cristian_c> maxer: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxer: cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<maxer> come prima ma ora mi dice anche un sito
<cristian_c> maxer: incolla un link
<cristian_c> il
<maxer> che linik?
<maxer> link?
<cristian_c> cristian_c: 'mi dice anche un sito'
<cristian_c> <- contestualizza
<maxer> aaa ti devo far vedere il sito
<maxer> ok
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13583964/
<maxer> forteeee
<cristian_c> maxer: apri lo gnome control center
<cristian_c> !info gnome-control-center
<ubot-it> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.16.3-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1590 kB, installed size 6179 kB
<maxer> penso di esserci
<maxer> si chiama imppstazioni? ha chiave inglese e cacciavite
<cristian_c> maxer: prova
<maxer> a fare cosa?
<cristian_c> maxer: hai aperto il control center?
<maxer> non so se e questo si chiama impostazioni con chiave inglese e cacciavite
<cristian_c> !image ! maxer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image ! maxer'
<cristian_c> !image | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maxer> ho cercato cotrol center e mi ha fatto installare una cosa di unity
<cristian_c> maxer: beh, no
<cristian_c> nessuno ti costringe a far niente
<cristian_c> maxer: dpkg -l | grep center
<cristian_c> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.2-2 (wily), package size 152 kB, installed size 1242 kB
<maxer> dove lo scarico?
<cristian_c> D3s: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale
<D3s> cristan_c: credo che mi si è bloccato usb installer.... E' da 20m circa che sta su "Creating the Persistent File: The progress bar will not move until finished. Please be patient..."
<maxer> non so come si fa a scriver ei privato
<maxer> aaa ok
<cristian_c> maxer: posta l'immagine e digita il cmando
<cristian_c> maxer: non ho detto di scrivere in privato
<cristian_c> D3s: come hai formattato la usb?
<maxer> ooooo.. ho scritto nel terminale gnome-tweak-tool
<maxer> ed è apparso una cosa moolto figa
<cristian_c> ?
<D3s> cristian_c: Da windows
<cristian_c> D3s: con quale filesystem?
<maxer> qui si chiama strumenti di personalizzazione ...cmq ho fatto...
<maxer> sempre il numero uno... ormai avanzi tanto da bere da diventare astemio!
<maxer> grazie
<cristian_c> maxer: hai trovato le opzioni delle scrollbar?
<maxer> yes
<cristian_c> perfetto
<D3s> cristian_c: con quello di windows (tasto destro, formatta)
<cristian_c> D3s: beh, ntfs?
<cristian_c> o altro?
<maxer> io si cosa molto più complessa
<maxer> non riesco a mettere le cartelle sul desktop
<cristian_c> maxer: definisci 'non riesco a mettere le cartelle sul desktop
<cristian_c> '
<maxer> trovato
<maxer> sempre nello stesso pannello
<maxer> è la vostra influenza a far andare bene  linux
<cristian_c> intendi , cestino, home, ecc...?
<maxer> funzionaste bene anche in c sarei a posto
<D3s> cristan_c: si
<maxer> risolto
<maxer> cmq intendevo creare una cartella, mettere un icona ecc..
<krabador> tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.
<maxer> ci infilerei anche ubuntu e il prof di algoritmi.. torno a studiare grazie ancora
<cristian_c> D3s: formattala in fat32
<cristian_c> non in ntfs
<D3s> ok ho giusto cominciato 2s prima del tuo messaggio ahah
<DEVILOANGEL> buonasera a tutti
<DEVILOANGEL> io ho un enorme problema...
<D3s> buonasera
<DEVILOANGEL> dovrei scaricare ubuntu per una mia cliente.... l'ho scaricato già due volte ma il mac mi dà nessuna file system attivabile quando vado ad aprirlo...
<DEVILOANGEL> allora ho provato a masterizzare cmq l'immagine anche con l'errore mac è ottenuto il risultato che non è riuscito a masterizzare correttamente
<DEVILOANGEL> mi ha dato verifica non riuscita... ho inserito il disco nel pc ma nulla rimane sulla scritta ubuntu coi puntini...
<DEVILOANGEL> come posso fare?? entro domani mattina devo consegnarle il pc xD
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: hai scambiato questo canale per un centro assistenza al cliente?
<D3s> cristan_c: Chissa quanti favori ti devo ahah :')
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: qui si fa assistenza a privi
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: qui si fa assistenza a privati, non si sostiene attività di business
<DEVILOANGEL> boh allora se non potete darmi assistenza mi arrangerò che devo fare... xD
<DEVILOANGEL> ma io riparo pc e smartphone come attività...
<DEVILOANGEL> la mia cliente aveva windows su un pc vecchio gli ho consigliato di mettere ubuntu ma se non posso avere assistenza troverò un altro rimedio
<DEVILOANGEL> nessun problema ;)
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: ubuntu non vuol dire scrocco
<DEVILOANGEL> mi spiace perchè pensavo di portare questa signora a un sistema più funzionale per le capacità del suo pc..
<cristian_c> !paga | DEVILOANGEL
<ubot-it> DEVILOANGEL: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<DEVILOANGEL> cosa vuol dire scrocco?
<D3s> cristian_c: grazie per il supporto, alla prossima :)
<DEVILOANGEL> io ho solo chiesto quale poteva essere il problema... se volete dei soldi per il sistema operativo basta dirlo invece di metterlo a gratis e poi lamentrasi... boh...
<cristian_c> D3s: hai risolto con universal usb?
<DEVILOANGEL> non capisco... manco avessi cercato di craccare o cosa...
<D3s> cristian_c: si, grazie
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: noi non siamo canonical, qui si fa assistenza volontaria a privati su pc desktop
<DEVILOANGEL> si ma la mia cliente non capisce nulla come fai a spiegare a una persona che non capisce nulla come metterselo?
<DEVILOANGEL> se vi interessa lo faccio pure a gratis perchè non ha manco soldi questa...
<DEVILOANGEL> cmq ripeto nessun problema mi aggiusto diversamente...
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: ma non è corretto portare avanti la propria attività economica appoggiandosi alla community, con la scusa di far proselitismo
<cristian_c> !chat | DEVILOANGEL
<DEVILOANGEL> ma chi si appoggia alla comunity??
<ubot-it> DEVILOANGEL: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DEVILOANGEL> io manco conosco ubuntu... io uso apple... alla mia cliente mi sono sentito di consigliargli ubuntu per il suo pc visto che è vecchiotto e altri sistemi li regge a fatica
<DEVILOANGEL> io la mia attività economica non la porto avanti di sicuro appogiandomi alla comunity.. non mi sembra di avervi mai chiesto nulla... ho solo chiesto ora perchè appunto volevo fare un favore a una cliente...
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: quando si consigliano, lo si deve fare in base alle capacità e alle predisposizione dell'utente verso il nuovo sistema opwrativo
<cristian_c> DEVILOANGEL: che linux non è sinonimo di riciclo
<DEVILOANGEL> no certo... ma linux è un sistema operativo molto leggero e sicuramente nettamente migliore di windows
<DEVILOANGEL> io ho consigliato ubuntu perchè appunto windows lo schifo altrimenti avrebbe ottenuto la stessa funzionalità con xp ;)
<krabador> DEVILOANGEL, molto leggero è da contestualizzare
<krabador> dipende dall'ambiente grafico che si monta
<krabador> e tutta una serie di cose
<DEVILOANGEL> sicuramente avesse possibilità economiche gli consiglierei apple e non windows... linux non lo consiglio solo per la poca compatibilità... tutto li...
<DEVILOANGEL> perchè se fosse per me microsoft può solo chiudere con le porcate che fa...
<krabador> DEVILOANGEL, e perchè se avesse disponibilità economiche non gli consiglieresti linux?
<DEVILOANGEL> per la poca compatibilità...
<krabador> ah si?
<krabador> ed in cosa non sarebbe compatibile?
<DEVILOANGEL> in molti programmi...
<krabador> tipo ?
<DEVILOANGEL> solid works
<DEVILOANGEL> photoshop
<DEVILOANGEL> corel draw...
<krabador> DEVILOANGEL, allora, inquadra una cosa ... linux/windows/macosx ... è un discorso che non ha senso di base , se non si inquadra cosa ci si deve fare con il pc
<DEVILOANGEL> devo andare avanti?
<DEVILOANGEL> con il pc cosa si deve fare in che senso?
<DEVILOANGEL> l'unica cosa per scegliere windows sarebbe per il gioco...
<krabador> chi ha bisogno di fare un dereminato tipo di lavoro, ha bisogno di un determinato strumento, ed in base ad esso , sceglie il sistema operativo
<krabador> non il contrario
<DEVILOANGEL> per il lavoro apple o linux... dipende da quel che uno ha bisogno... linux chiaramente ha fatto passi da gigante ma ancora deve migliorare...
<krabador> se hai sempre fatto cosi', mo vergogno di essere un tuio collega
<DEVILOANGEL> non siamo colleghi ;)
<krabador> lo spero.
<krabador> !chat | DEVILOANGEL
<ubot-it> DEVILOANGEL: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DEVILOANGEL> no tranquillo ;)
<DEVILOANGEL> se vuoi valutare il mio lavoro vieni parliamo di persona e valuti... non dire vergogno e simili senza neanche sapere chi sono e cosa faccio ;)
<DEVILOANGEL> perchè ti assicuro che ho un ottima nomea... ;)
<krabador> questo canale ha il log, per la consultazione di cio' che riguarda il sistema operativo
<DEVILOANGEL> e io non "insulto" a caxxo...
<krabador> non per chiacchere di questo tipo
<DEVILOANGEL> si ma non ho bisogno più di chiaccherare... vi trovo una comunity poco educata... perchè ci sono modi e modi per dire le cose ;)
<krabador> e tu sei un utente poco educato, in quanto stai continuando dopo piu' avvertimenti, ad usare il canale sbagliato
<DEVILOANGEL> diverso... io sono educato e dunque se uno mi dice qualcosa rispondo ;)
<DEVILOANGEL> cmq ok tolgo il disturbo...
<krabador> DEVILOANGEL, ti si sta invitando nell'altro canale della community
<krabador> nessuno ti sta cacciando, solo non è questa la sede per disquisire, ,ma solo per supporto tecnico
<krabador> !log | DEVILOANGEL
<ubot-it> DEVILOANGEL: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> !chat | DEVILOANGEL
<ubot-it> DEVILOANGEL: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<corvo> salve non riesco a far fungere yumi. ho la 12.04 e gambas3-runtime (pacchetto richiesto per yumi) non c'è. Dunque l'ho installato manualmente aggiungendo il PPA, l'installazione va bene ma seguendo la guida devo creare un dummy package con 'equivs' e nel farlo ho degli errori http://pastebin.fr/43624. Li ignoro installo il pacchetto .deb che ora parte perchè trova gambas3 ma poi all'avvio di yumi installato mi dice 'TrayIcon': Unable to load class file. F
<corvo> Main.FMain.0
<corvo> non so più che fare, aiuto?
<gigirock> !info yumi
<ubot-it> Package yumi does not exist in wily
<gigirock> che e' sto yumi corvo (rossononavraiilmioscalpo) ?
<corvo> è un softwarino per il multibooting
<gigirock> ah allora usa sardo
<gigirock> !info sardo
<ubot-it> Package sardo does not exist in wily
<corvo> non è lo stesso...
<corvo> non ci posso fare le stesse cose
<gigirock> corvo, unica esperienza che ho avuto con yumi era simile alla tua...ho lasciato perdere perche' non si puo' installare 500 pacchi per un yumi
<gigirock> corvo, a che ti serve sto yumi ?
<corvo> vabbuò... ho capito
<corvo> grazie ciao
<gigirock> prego
<krabador> vabbuo' corvo
<krabador> è stat' 'nu piacir'
<krabador> !chat | corvo
<ubot-it> corvo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info multisystem
<ubot-it> Package multisystem does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info multicd
<ubot-it> Package multicd does not exist in wily
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-01
<em> I just read that in Italian Universities students can reject their grade
<em> is that true?
<enzotib> em: what do you mean? they can to not accept the mark to an exam, if they consider it too low
<enzotib> !chat | em, by the way, this is not an argument for this channel, if you would, go to #ubuntu-it-chat (italian offtopic channel)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> !english | em
<ubot-it> em: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Matt_91> #ubuntu-it-chat
<shelob> buon giorno! ho un problema che ogni tanto torna al riavvio del sistema: Failed unmounting/run/user/1000. e ubuntu 15.10 non riparte
<shelob> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Noburo> buongiorno ragazzi, qualcuno ha mai provato a impostare ubuntu come server TFTP? vorrei installare una distribuzione su un vecchio pc che non ha usb install né lettore ottico
<akis24> Noburo:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<Noburo> grazie mille
<JollaSailor_Simo> Ahoy
<Simone> funziona
<JollaSailor_Simo> annastro
<Simone> scusate l'interruzione
<JollaSailor_Simo> ci dileguiamo
<Noburo> akis24, qualora volessi installare una distribuzione che non sia ubuntu, dovrei cambiare l'argomento del comando lftp, giusto?
<akis24> Noburo: qui si da' supporto a ubuntu .. il resto chiedi dove di competenza
<Noburo> ciao a tutti
<xvt> Buongiorno, a qualcuno di voi risulta che su alcune configurazioni datate memtest86+ 5.01 si blocca?
<xvt>  Ho notato su tali configurazioni che la versione 5.01 si blocca  senza finire il primo ciclo.
<xvt>  Al contrario funziona correttamente la versione 4.3.7 di memtest86.
<xvt>  Sulla roadmap riportata sul sito viene indicato la risoluzione di freze e  crash su macchine datate e su macchine amd.
<xvt> sito di memtest86 e non memtest86+
<xvt> Buongiorno, a qualcuno di voi risulta che su alcune configurazioni datate memtest86+ 5.01 si blocca?
<xvt>  Ho notato su tali configurazioni che la versione 5.01 si blocca  senza finire il primo ciclo.
<xvt>  Al contrario funziona correttamente la versione 4.3.7 di memtest86.
<xvt>  Sulla roadmap riportata sul sito viene indicato la risoluzione di freze e  crash su macchine datate e su macchine amd.
<xvt> sito di memtest86 e non memtest86+
<xvty> Buongiorno, a qualcuno di voi risulta che su alcune configurazioni datate memtest86+ 5.01 si blocca?
<xvty>  Ho notato su tali configurazioni che la versione 5.01 si blocca  senza finire il primo ciclo.
<xvty>  Al contrario funziona correttamente la versione 4.3.7 di memtest86.
<xvty>  Sulla roadmap riportata sul sito viene indicato la risoluzione di freze e  crash su macchine datate e su macchine amd.
<xvty> sito di memtest86 e non memtest86+
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest6746> register #Ecatfordiy@430503 ldtape.al@gmail.com
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest6746> register #Ecatfordiy@430503 ledtape.al@gmail.com
<Noburo> ribuongiorno
<Noburo> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete per avviare un server TFTP su ubuntu, ma il pc "client" che prova a collegarsi, non riesce a contattare il server DHCP
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti
<Userozzo> Buonasera
<Userozzo> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi, gentilmente, la differenza tra ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS community e la 03 ?
<Userozzo> quando vado a selezionare il download mi si propongono queste 2 LTS e la 15.10
<alfredd> Ciao, per piacere qual è il comando per avviare l'aggiornamento del sistema da terminale?
<gianto86> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mio xubuntu, una volta acceso mi compare una schermata sul grigio, non mi fa vedere più il desktop. Provando a schiacciare tasti a caso mi è comparsa la finestra per collegare un altro monitor, da lì sono riuscito ad entrare in internet su questo sito. Io ora infatti vi sto scrivendo dal portatile quindi lo scherm
<gianto86> o funziona, solo non capisco perchè non mi fa usare la schermata del desktop
<gianto86> nessuno?
<D3s> !chat D3s
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat D3s'
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per problemi a virtualizzare xubuntu su uefi...
<sacarde> dove potrei chiedere?
<gianto86> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mio xubuntu, una volta acceso mi compare una schermata sul grigio, non mi fa vedere più il desktop. Provando a schiacciare tasti a caso mi è comparsa la finestra per collegare un altro monitor, da lì sono riuscito ad entrare in internet su questo sito. Io ora infatti vi sto scrivendo dal portatile quindi lo scherm
<gianto86> o funziona, solo non capisco perchè non mi fa usare la schermata del desktop
<duron1300> ciao ragazzi
<duron1300> sto installando su un pc con questa configurazione
<duron1300> duron 1300 mhz
<duron1300> 1gb di ram
<duron1300> 40gb di hd
<duron1300> ciao ragazzi
<duron1300> sto installando su un pc con questa configurazione
<duron1300> duron 1300 mhz
<duron1300> 1gb di ram
<duron1300> 40gb di hd
<qwerty> ciao
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> Guest7797, sei da live ora ?
<Guest7797> devo installare lubuntu 15.10 su un duron 1300mhz con 40 gb di hd e credo 1 gb di ram, potrei conoscere come partizionare il disco per massimizzare lo spazio disponibile?
<Guest7797> se possibile vorrei non dividere programmi da os
<Carlin0> Guest7797, sei da live ora ?
<Guest7797> no sto installando
<Carlin0> Guest7797, hai anche win su quel pc ?
<Guest7797> no avevo xp ma lo voglio togliere definitivamente
<Guest7797> 40gb per linux
<Guest7797> interamente dedicati!
<Carlin0> Guest7797, allora basta che scegli l'opzione "usa tutto il disco"
<Guest7797> si ma vorrei fare l'installazione manuale, quella automatica crea una partizione anche per i software
<Guest7797> io questo non lo voglio perché ho solo 40 gb di hd
<Carlin0> no fa solo una partizione per ubuntu + la swap
<Guest7797> quella per ubuntu è quella dove si mette il punto di mount "\", giusto?
<Guest7797> quale file system su un vecchio pc?
<Guest7797> swap metto 2GB o 4GB?
<Carlin0> 2 gb di swap al massimo
<Carlin0> filesystem ext4
<Guest7797> rieccomi
<Guest7797> ok
<Guest7797> grazie
<Guest7797> la swap deve essere primaria o logica?
<Guest7797> all'inizio o alla fine dello spazio disponibile?
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-02
<alfredd> Ciao, vorrei installare Lubuntu. ho visto sul sito delle Derivate che ci sono diverse versioni. mi aiutate  a scaricare quella adeguata al mio   pc per piacere?
<akis24> alfredd: tipo pc ? cpu ? ram ?
<alfredd> laptop 32-bit, processore Intel Pentium M 1.73GH, ram 992,8.
<akis24> alfredd:  prova lubuntu 32-bit
<alfredd> (HD 57,9GB)
<akis24> !derivate | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<alfredd> che differenza c'è tra versione 15.10 e 14.04LTS
<akis24> alfredd:  la 15.10 ultima versione ma con supporto a 9 mesi circa la 14.04 versione LTS  supporto fino al 2019 circa
<alfredd> in base a quale criterio si sceglie la versione?
<Carlin0> alfredd, scarica la 14.04 e provala da live , se vedi che ti riconosce tutto installa
<akis24> alfredd: in base al criterio di cos si vuole fare .. usare pc per lavoro meglio LTS   anche se meno recente   il resto magari l'ultima
<akis24> eh nel tuo caso gia' con la 14.04 meglio .. visto che non si parla di roba recente ..
<alfredd> l'uso è molto semplice: mail, web, social network, foto/video, office, stampante...
<alfredd> .musica..
<akis24> alfredd: prova con la 14.04  come ti diceva Carlin0
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> a supporto scaduto che succede? devo fare una nuove installazione della versione successiva?
<akis24> alfredd: per la 14.04 si parla del 2019 e al limite si avanza di versione
<alfredd> capito.
<alfredd> ho una domanda sull'HD: attualmente ho Ubuntu installato. ma mi hanno detto qui in chat che c'è una partizione troppo piccola per il SO.
<alfredd> come posso evitare questa partizione nella prossima installazione di Lubuntu?
<akis24> alfredd: quando scarichi e crei la live entra e poi vediamo come fare
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> allora devo fare prima la prova live! e c'è una guida che spieghi un pò come si fa?
<akis24> !installazione | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> alfredd: comunque prima provare da live come gia' detto
<alfredd> si voglio provare live, ma non so come si faccia. ora leggo questi link che mi hai inviato.. grazie.
<alfredd> "installazione grafica" significa "avvio live"?
<Carlin0> alfredd, semplicemente quando avvii il cd tra le varie scelte che ti offre tu vai su "prova senza installare"
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> non devo scaricare il Torrent?
<akis24> alfredd:  scarica da dove preferisci  ..
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> mi conviente masterizzare il cd o posso avviare live anche da usb?
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> alfredd, sei il pc supporta il boot da usb è lo stesso
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> ciao, ho scaricato lubuntu ora sto provando a verificare l'immagine con Il programma md5sum. come faccio a sepere se ho Il programma md5sum?
<Carlin0> !md5 | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<alfredd> questa pagina l'ho letta, ma non capisco dove sta Il programma md5sum. come faccio a sapere se ce l'ho?
<Carlin0> alfredd, sei su linux o su win ora ?
<alfredd> linux (ubuntu)
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Da_terminale_con_file_MD5SUM
<alfredd> anche questa pagina ho letto.
<alfredd> Il programma md5sum dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> e allora , cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<alfredd> Il programma md5sum
<alfredd> dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> Digitare in una finestra di terminale il seguente comando:
<Carlin0> non perderti in un bicchiere d'acqua fai come dice la guida
<alfredd> va bene
<Carlin0> alfredd, confronta il risultato qui per vedere se è giusto http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/MD5SUMS
<alfredd> il primo comando l'ho dato e ho avuto l'output.
<alfredd> quando digito nel terminale il secondo comando "md5sum -c MD5SUMS | grep lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso" mi da risposta "File o directory non esistente"
<Carlin0> alfredd, confronta il risultato qui per vedere se è giusto http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/MD5SUMS
<sandokan77> ciao a tutti, ho scritto sul forum per un problema con stampante HP ma ancora non ho risposte, purtroppo devo risolvere urgentemente. In pratica ho preso un nuovo pc e ho installato 15.10. la stampante hp laserjet M1120n , che con il precedente pc (ubuntu 12.10) funzionava benissimo, non stampa più. viene letta ma al momento della stampa dice INATT
<sandokan77> IVA. ho provato a collegarala direttamente con usb ma il problema non cambia, quindi non è un problema di rete. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<alfredd> si ora vedo
<ricca> ciao un aiuto..
<ricca> ho istallato
<ricca> ubuntu
<ricca> per provare a recupoerareun mio hard disc esterno che window non legge piu
<ricca> pur vedendolo
<ricca> cè qualcuno?
<gigirock> !domanda | ricca
<ubot-it> ricca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfredd> Carlin0: ok la stringa alfanumerica sul mio terminale corrisponde a quella del link che mi hai inviato
<ricca> ciao carlino
<alfredd> ora posso masterizzare l'immagine?
<ricca> ho un aahrdi disc estenro che window non legge .come recuperarei dati con ubuntu
<Carlin0> alfredd, si
<alfredd> con brasero?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> ricca, sudo apt install pastebinit
<sandokan77> problema stampante HP ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> ricca, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ricca> fatto
<Carlin0> dammi il link ricca
<alfredd> seleziono "Masterizza immagine"
<ricca> posso mandarti una foto qui?
<Carlin0> !iso | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ricca> dice settare up pastebininit
<Carlin0> ricca,  il link prodotto da quel comando
<Carlin0> ricca, sei sicuro di essere su ubuntu ?
<ricca> ho due pc...
<ricca> uno window dovescrivo e uno dove ho collegato hard dis e ubuntu
<sandokan77> problema stampante HP ubuntu 15.10
<sandokan77> problema stampante HP ubuntu 15.10
<sandokan77> problema stampante HP ubuntu 15.10 inattiva, qualche aiuto?
<ricca> ma tu puoi scrivermi in ptv
<Carlin0> ricca, no si scrive in canale che è anche loggato
<ricca> comuqe è partito..dice istallato..
<ricca> setting up pastebinit (1.4-4
<Carlin0> sandokan77,  datti una calmata  che qui nessuno è obbligato a fare nulla
<Carlin0> ricca, ti ho detto : vieni qui col pc su cui hai ubuntu
<ricca> okok
<ricca> ci provo
<riccaroma> ciao carlino..
<riccaroma> eccomi di nuovo
<Carlin0> [11:09:38] <Carlin0> ricca, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> [11:09:54] <Carlin0> ricca, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dai copia incolla sti 2 comandi
<riccaroma> ti pare facile...
<riccaroma> il primo l ho dato
<Carlin0> a fa copia incolla ?
<riccaroma> io uso windo
<riccaroma> buntu da tre minuti
<riccaroma> su un portatire
<Carlin0> ma copia incolla è uguale
<xNyes> Salve
<xNyes> oi
<xNyes> c'è qualcuno?
<riccaroma> come si evidenzai..
<riccaroma> difficilisismo
<akis24> xNyes: ?
<xNyes> come posso scaricare Clash Of Clans Sul PC Senza Modificare Un Opzione Dal Root ?
<Carlin0> !chat | xNyes
<ubot-it> xNyes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sandokan77> carlin0 sorry è che ho copiato e ncollato troppe volte
<sandokan77> ;-)
<riccaroma> [11:09:54] <Carlin0> ricca, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> si dai incola nel terminale
<Carlin0> da sudo in poi
<riccaroma> amico mio.. io non riesco a iconizzare... firefoz
<riccaroma> firefox
<riccaroma> mo  spacco tutto
<riccaroma> non riesco a recupera la fineista di text
<riccaroma> il terminale.... non riesco..
<sandokan77> Ciao ho un problema con la stampante HP laserjet su ubuntu 15.10, la legge ma mi da inattiva! help please!
<alfredd> Ciao, ho masterizzato il disco Lubuntu. ora vorrei avviarlo in live per provarlo. è sufficiente inserirlo nel lettore?
<akis24> alfredd: importante che sia settato il lettore come prima periferica di avvio dal bios
<Kikko21> salve
<alfredd> capisco.
<Kikko21> avrei bisogno di un suggerimento
<alfredd> come faccio a vedere se il lettore è settato come prima periferica all'avvio del bios?
<Kikko21> dal bios
<akis24> alfredd:  dovresti entrare nel bios del pc  o provare ..
<Kikko21> con quale programma posso creare un disco usb con ubuntu
<Kikko21> ??
<akis24> !winusb | Kikko21
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<sandokan77> problema stampante hp con ubuntu 15.10, stampante inattiva
<akis24> !usbwin | Kikko21
<ubot-it> Kikko21: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Kikko21> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> sandokan77: modello stampante ? versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> facciamo presto che a momenti scappo sandokan77  ..
<alfredd> visto che ho installato ubuntu, forse dovrei avere già impostato il lettore ottico come prima periferica all'avvio del bios, sei daccordo?
<akis24> alfredd: probabile se non hai cambiato impostazioni
<akis24> alfredd: al massimo non parte il lettore cd e parte il sistema su hard-disk quindi prova
<alfredd> va bene. allora provo a spegnere e riavviare col dvd Lubuntu inserito, giusto?
<akis24> alfredd: si va bene
<sandokan77> akis24 ubuntu 15.10 stampante laserjet m1120n
<sandokan77> grazie
<sandokan77> sto usando questa guida http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html; allo step 6 quando inserisco la pw non succede più nulla, il cursore si muove ma rimane li per ore...
<akis24> sandokan77: dovresti usare le guide ufficiali meglio ..
<sandokan77> l'ho trovata sul forum ubuntu
<akis24> sandokan installato il pacchetto hplip ?
<sandokan77> si mi sta facendo fare proprio questo, ma come ti dicevo si blocca in quel punto
<sandokan77> ad ogni modo in synaptic hplip c'è...ma evidentemente non è aggiornato...
<sandokan77> allora ho seguito questa guida che danno dal sito della HP
<akis24> sandokan77:  hai seguito tutta la procedura oppure è fermo al download ?
<akis24> sandokan77:  messaggi di errore dipendenze mancanti ecc ?
<akis24> scusa ma devo  andare a pranzo ...
<sandokan77> è fermo allo step 6
<sandokan77> in pratica gli confermo la distro, mi chiede la pw e si blocca....è così da almeno 1 ora
<sandokan77> non credo ci voglia così tanto
<MoL0ToV> ot: ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire se ci sono server delle news liberi e gratuiti per la gerarchia it.* ?
<Carlin0> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sandokan77> Problema stampante hp con ubuntu 15.10, stampante inattiva aiuto!
<Carlin0> sandokan77, se dai al terminale dpkg -l | grep hplip
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<sandokan77> ii  hplip                                                       3.15.7-0ubuntu4                            amd64        HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP)
<sandokan77> ii  hplip-data                                                  3.15.7-0ubuntu4                            all          HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files
<sandokan77> ii  hplip-gui                                                   3.15.7-0ubuntu4                            all          HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI util
<sandokan77> ecco Carlin0
<Carlin0> sandokan77, stando alle guide dovrebbe riconoscerla in automatico
<gigirock> Carlin0, si ma di solito si deve blacklistare tutto il resto
<alfredd> Ciao, sto provando Lubuntu in live da cd
<alfredd> mi hai suggerito di fare una ptova per vedere se funziona tutto.
<alfredd> Mi sembra una scheggia rispetto a Ubuntu
<Carlin0> alfredd, ovvio , è + leggero
<alfredd> ora, io  sono molto ignorante in materia, ma mi pare che le cose che ho provato ora col pc vanno bene con lubuntu.
<Carlin0> alfredd, il wifi va ?
<alfredd> però ti chiedo se devo verificare nello specifico qualche cosa
<alfredd> si per ora si.
<alfredd> si è connesso alla prima botta!
<Carlin0> alfredd, il video ?
<alfredd> ora sono connesso con Lubuntu
<alfredd> provato e va bene
<alfredd> si sente l'audio
<alfredd> ho provato qualche mp3
<Carlin0> alfredd, direi che puoi passare all'installazione
<alfredd> la tastiera per un file di testo pare funzioni decentemente
<Carlin0> le cosucce si sistemano poi dopo al massimo
<alfredd> però ho da farti un paio di domande
<alfredd> riguardo al file di testo ad esempio non ho trovato la funzione di aumento/diminuzione interlinea e altre!!
<alfredd> dovrò installare LibreOffice? e in tal caso si rallenterà tutto?
<Carlin0> alfredd, inizia a installare ...
<alfredd> aspetta un attimo.
<alfredd> ho un problema con l'audio.
<alfredd> e non ho provato la stampante
<alfredd> ora provo prima la stampante
<Carlin0> che stampante è ?
<alfredd> hp dekjet F380
<ExPBoy> va va
<Carlin0> alfredd, certe cose si sistemano dopo l'installazione ... l'importante è che vada video wifi tastiera e le cose di base
<alfredd> va bene. cmq ora ho provato a avviare la stampante e non va!
<alfredd> poi ti voglio chiedere due cose: una sull'audio e una sulle partizioni durante l'installazione
<alfredd> domanda sull'audio: anche prima su Ubuntu da qualche mese il sistema ha iniziato e mandare dei rumori tipo "CLICK" molto forti.  e che si sentono pure se abbasso completamente il volume
<alfredd> e non si riesce a lavorare. ogni tanto spara un click forse nelle casse.
<alfredd> e soprattutto quando sento mp3 o lancio video manda click all'impazzata e non si può sentire niente
<alfredd> ora con Lubuntu continua a farlo
<alfredd> secondo te cosa è
<alfredd> ?
<alfredd> anche questo si risolve dopo l'installazione?
<sandokan77> carlin0 quello che noto è che dal sito di HP mi fa scaricare una versione di hplip più avanzata 3-15.11
<sandokan77> ho provato a disinstallare hplip da synaptic e a reinstallarlo
<gvf> avrei una domanda relativa a ubuntu mate...
<gvf> la versione LTS che fine ha fatto?
<alleggerire_lubu> ciao
<alleggerire_lubu> posso chiedere qui per avere info su come alleggerire lubuntu?
<alleggerire_lubu> ho installato lubuntu ma è lento
<alleggerire_lubu> ho un duron 1300 mhz con 744 MB di ram
<alleggerire_lubu> e 40 gb di hard disk
<alleggerire_lubu> :(
<ExPBoy> alleggerire_lubu,  lubuntu è già leggero di per se ma se hai un pc scarso non c'è molto da fare
<ExPBoy> hai pochissima ram
<ExPBoy> è già molto se gira lubuntu :)
<gigirock> alleggerire_lubu, vedi che la ram sara' condivisa con la sk grafica se ne liberi ancora e' meglio
<alleggerire_lubu> ma la ram non è un problema perché vedo la cpu sempre al massimo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> la cpu va a suplire porella
<LoZIoNe> buongiorgio a tutti
<ExPBoy> alleggerire_lubu, quella cpu è del 2002
<LoZIoNe> su Debian8 all'avvio del terminale,mi si presentano dei warning credo...non danno problemi,ma volevo capire di che si trattava...http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622835/
<ExPBoy> LoZIoNe, sei in supporto ubuntu
<LoZIoNe> si lo so...ma non è una cosa specifica di debian credo...volevo solo capire di che si trattava
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZIoNe> okk
<alleggerire_lubu> mozilla va in crach
<alleggerire_lubu> senza che la ram venga usata interamente
<alleggerire_lubu> come posso fare?
<alleggerire_lubu> non c'è un sistema per alleggerire ulteriormente la piattaforma togliendo un po' di roba o facendo altro?
<ale14> Salve, a qualcuno è mai capitato che  memtest86+ su alcune configurazioni si blocca rispetto a memtest86?Grazie!
<alleggerire_lubu> ho provato chrome ma stesso discorso
<alleggerire_lubu> il browser va in crach
<alleggerire_lubu> esiste qualche browser leggero che posso installare?
<ExPBoy> alleggerire_lubu, allora ti faccio un esempio vediamo se capisci: fai correre mia nonna i 100 metri in 3 secondi ...... poi quella crepa
<alleggerire_lubu> quindi che faccio?
<ExPBoy> vabbhè tempo perso
<alleggerire_lubu> non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<alleggerire_lubu> provo a mettere xp
<alleggerire_lubu> sarà più leggero
<Celluloid> Salve
<Celluloid> Vi scrivo perché desideravo avere una consiglio su qualche versione di Linux mi conviene installare sul pc, Acer aspire one ZG5
<Celluloid> In questo momento monta il software originale, Windows XP che però è poco performante
<sf> buon pomeriggio a tutti qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con una semplice info veloce ? Praticamente ho il mio computer hp che vorrei formattare tramite dban poichè devo regalarlo ma non vorrei che i dati su disco siano rintracciabili... ho provato con dban ma non si avvia... quale alternativa mi consigliate ?  Grazie mille e scusate il disturbo :)
<sf> nessuno che possa darmi una mano per favore ?
<sf> buon pomeriggio akis
<sf> puoi darmi una mano velocissima per favore ?
<akis24> sf anche a te
<akis24> sf: se posso .. si certo
<guest4444> Ciao mi potete dire come si fa l'arresto forzato di un applicazione su ubuntu 15.10?
<sf> Praticamente ho il mio computer hp che vorrei formattare tramite dban poichè devo regalarlo ma non vorrei che i dati su disco siano rintracciabili... ho provato con dban ma non si avvia... quale alternativa mi consigli?  Grazie mille e scusa il disturbo
<guest4444> Non riesco a capire perché sweet home quando lo apro non mi funziona mai
<sf> akis sei ancora lì ?
<alfredd> ciao sto per installare Lubuntu. prima però vorrei riportare sul firefox i bookmark che ho salvato sul firefox che ho ora su Ubuntu. c'è un modo per salvarli?
<akis24> alfredd: → segnalibri → visualizza tutti i segnalibri → esporta in un file html  e poi li ricarichi  oppure salvi la cartella in /home/.mozilla/firefox/ e ne copi il contenuto sulla nuova
<akis24> alfredd:  se hai altre domande del genere passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredd> ok. grazie.
<Guest90634> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con un BIOS UEFI per il boot di ubuntu tramite CD, qualcuno puo` darmi una mano?
<krabador> Guest90634, spiega
<Guest90634> Tra le opzioni del bios ce
<Guest90634> Scusa ho premuto invio per sbaglio
<Guest90634> Dicevo, tra le opzioni del bios ho solo il download manager di windows, non ho ne l-opzione per il boot da USB ne da CD
<krabador> "il download manager di windows" ?
<Guest90634> Quindi non riesco a far partire il CD di installazione
<Guest90634> Scusa boot manager
<akis24> Guest90634:di che pc si parla ?
<Guest90634> Asus P551C
<Guest90634> Ho un altro HP, che non ha il bios UEFI, e li sono sempre riuscito a impostare il boot da CD
<Guest90634> Ma in questo BIOS È tutto diverso
<krabador> Guest90634, ed il boot manager che voci ha?
<Guest90634> Ha solo una voce
<Guest90634> Windows Boot Manager (PO HGST HTS545050A7E680)
<akis24> Guest90634: prova a seguire qui  http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1008329/
<giuseppe222> come faccio ha chiudere un  app che non mi funziona?
<krabador> "non mi funziona" in che senso?
<krabador> quale sistem
<krabador> *a
<krabador> !dettagli | giuseppe222
<ubot-it> giuseppe222: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giuseppe222> non mi riponde
<giuseppe222> risponde*
<giuseppe222> provo a chiuderla dalla freccia rossa ma non si chiude
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, su ubuntu ? di cosa si tratta ?
<giuseppe222> ubuntu 15.10
<giuseppe222> ho aperto sweet home però mi si è aperta la pagina è rimasta tutta bianca
<giuseppe222> e ora non me la fa chiudere
<Carlin0> e cos'è sweet home ?
<giuseppe222> un programma per realizzare modelli in 3d
<giuseppe222> l'ho scaricato dallo store di ubuntu
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, ps aux | grep sweet | pastebinit
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<giuseppe222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13625361/
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, kill -9 1463
<giuseppe222> ok
<Carlin0> si è chiuso ?
<giuseppe222> ma come hai fotto?
<giuseppe222> fatto*
<giuseppe222> si
<giuseppe222> cosi se mi ricapita lo faccio solo
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, ho individuato il processo (PID) e lo abbiamo ucciso
<Carlin0> giuseppe  1463  0.8  2.2 4779932 181156 ?      Sl   17:09   0:04 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jn
<Carlin0> vedi il primo numero ?
<giuseppe222> si
<Carlin0> quello è il numero del processo (pid)
<giuseppe222> il -9 per cosa sta?
<Carlin0> basta dare kill -9 quelnumero
<giuseppe222> ok
<Carlin0> ps aux | grep sweet
<Carlin0> ti fa vedere il numero
<giuseppe222> ma non c'è un (ctrl alt canc) su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> giuseppe222, non uso quella interfaccia grafica e non so , me la cavo meglio col terminale
<Carlin0> :o)
<giuseppe222> ok
<giuseppe222> grazie carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<giuseppe222> un ultima cosa
<giuseppe222> c'è un modo per cambiare la skin delle cartelle?
<giuseppe222> per esempio nella cartella musica mettere un cd al posto della cartella arancione
<Carlin0> lascio la domanda a qualcun altro ...
<giuseppe222> vabbe se non la sa nessuno non è un problema
<giuseppe222> tanto è solo per estetica
<Carlin0> cosa che non curo molto ...
<michele993> ragazzi ho una domanda generica, è possibile avviare ubuntu in modalità provvisoria?
<michele993> cioè senza far partire nessun programma all'avvio
<krabador>  /j #seren-it,#seren,##neres,#debian-it,#archlinux-it,#archlinux
<alfredd> Ciao, vorrei installare Lubuntu. e vorrei sapere se ci sono delle controindicazioni per le partizioni. grazie.
<krabador> la ubuntu di oggi, per cui chiedevi, dove e stata installata e come?
<ioria> alfredd, controindicazioni ? direi di no.Cosa intendi esattamente ?
<alfredd> vengo dalla installazione di Ubuntu che ha una partizione di avvio molto piccola. e dopo poche settimane mi trovo a dover cancellare i kernel perchè altrimenti  non scarica altri aggiornamenti.
<ioria> alfredd, hai fatto un  /boot separato  ?
<alfredd> insomma, durante l'installazione di Lubuntu è possibile decidere in che modo ripartire il disco?
<ioria> alfredd, certo ....
<krabador> alfredd, prima, dopo
<krabador> alfredd, fai partire il supporto
<alfredd> non so se ho un boot separato.
<krabador> "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> apri gparted
<krabador> fai quello che ti pare col disco
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho pc asus n50vc ho istallato la 15.10 32 bit ma la wi.fi on va mi dice wifi disabilitata da interruttore hardware chi sa dirmi come fare o u link x risolvere il problema grazie
<alfredd> non ho g parted
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione dalla sessione di prova, dopo aver lavorato ccon gparted
<krabador> alfredd, non avere fretta di scrivere
<krabador> "<krabador> "prova lubuntu senza installare"  ---> <krabador> apri gparted
<krabador> lo fai da li dentro
<alfredd> ora ho capito
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<alfredd> allora devo avviare lubuntu in live?
<krabador> reddos, per favore
<krabador> reddos, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> da terminale , e una volta fatto sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<reddos> ok scusa
<krabador> di cosa?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13627765/
<krabador> reddos, non hai scritto bene
<krabador> copia ed incolla      sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<reddos> ci riprovo
<krabador> hai problemi di digitazione, tipo tastiera rovinata o pc che non supporta copia/incolla?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13627812/
<krabador> reddos, rfkill list | pastebinit
<reddos> si
<krabador> reddos, si a quale delle 2 ?
<reddos> no va la chiocciola il piu ed altre
<krabador> e credi che sia vivibile una situazione del genere ?
<reddos> le lettere maiuscole e miniscole vao
<reddos> no
<reddos> vanno
<krabador> ecco, se si è inesperti nell'uso di un sistema che non si conosce, sarebbe il caso di evitare altre aggravanti, come una tastiera andata, no?
<krabador> reddos, hai mandato il comando?
<krabador> è li' dalle 19:49
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13627894/
<krabador> reddos, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> reddos, rfkill list | pastebinit
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13627976/
<reddos> non da altro
<krabador> reddos, per favore
<krabador> limitati a copiare ed incollare cio' che ti viene suggerito
<krabador> in ordine
<krabador> ti ho segnalato rfkill unblock all , poi   rfkill list | pastebinit
<reddos> ok
<krabador> hai problemi di visualizzazione?
<reddos> scusa devo adare ho il bambino che mi strssa ciaO GRAZIE X ORA
<alfredd> Ciao ho Lubunutu in modalità live. come faccio ad avviare gparted?
<YouNeverKnow> alfredd, sudo gparted
<alfredd> krabador: sono in lubuntu modalità live e ho gparted aperto
<krabador> bene
<krabador> angoscia?
<alfredd> intanto in terminale dopo il comando "sudo gparted" mi da una lista di errori
<alfredd> si tanta angoscia!!! :)
<alfredd> te li posto su pastebin gli vuoi dare un'occhiata?
<krabador> alfredd, no, non sono errori
<alfredd> scrive glib-critical...
<krabador> non sono errori , lascia perdere
<alfredd> va bene
<alfredd> ti faccio uno screenshot?
<krabador> alfredd, prima ti ho postato una guida di gparted, l'hai aperta, al fine di sapere/imparare cosa devi fare?
<alfredd> no perchè ho riavviato e ora non ho più il link
<alfredd> me invii di nuovo per piacere?
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<alfredd> (cmq leggo su gparted che per il boot ho 243MB du cui usati 130MB usati)
<krabador> lascia stare le parentesi
<krabador> parla chiaro, se hai da chiedere chiedi.
<alfredd> pensavo che quella partizione di boot così piccola è la mia preoccupazione.
<alfredd> sulla base di quello che mi avete spiegato, mi sembra di capire che sarebbe meglio averne una un pò più grande.
<alfredd> il disco è di soli 50GB, ma in realtà lo lascio vuoto perchè ho comprato un HD esterno e ho tutto li.
<krabador> non ha senso averla separata, in un sistema desktop
<krabador> quando hai installato, come hai installato?
<alfredd> ho seguito l'installazione, ma non ricordo. potrebbe avermi chiesto di scegliere qualcosa sulle partizioni e io, non sapendo cosa fare, ho selezionato una partizione separata per il boot. ma non ricordo
<alfredd> oltre un anno fa!
<alfredd> insomma cosa mi suggerisci di fare in base alla tua esperienza e alle caratteristiche del mio laptop?
<krabador> mm , voci di corridoio dicono che hai detto di usare ubuntu da qualche giorno....
<alfredd> non
<alfredd> no
<alfredd> hanno capito male.
<krabador> alfredd, innanzitutto ringrazia il Signore che il disco funzioni ancora
<krabador> alfredd, il log non mente
<alfredd> non ti capisco.
<krabador> alfredd, successivamente , se questo disco è adibibile al solo sistema
<krabador> puoi cancellare tutte le partizioni presenti
<alfredd> il disco funziona ancora. e perchè dovrei ringraziare il signore?
<krabador> e fare o 2 partizioni, una da 20 e l'altra da 30 giga, per root ed home
<krabador> alfredd, cerca di fidarti di chi ti parla spassionatamente ...
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> oppure, fai un unica partizione da 50
<alfredd> ma perchè dici il log non mente?
<krabador> e ci metti dentro il sisetma
<krabador> sistema
<alfredd> ok. perfetto. questa comunicazione mi piace. chiara e pratica.
<krabador> per essere sicuro che l'installer faccia cosi' (fa cosi' anche se soltanto si seleziona "usa tutto il disco" durante l'installazione)
<krabador> crea la partizione adesso in gparted
<krabador> la/le, in base a cio' che scegli
<alfredd> ok. ora ho capito.
<krabador> non ho ancora finito ;)
<davide96> salve, sto usando windows 10 e vorrei installare ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot, vorrei sapere se la partizione la devo creare prima di installarlo o durante?
<alfredd> ah bene. ti ascolto.
<krabador> selezioni "altro" , avrai una schermata in cui vai a selezionare la/le partizione/i create, e, nel caso di una unica partizione da 50 gb, clicca poi su un tasto "change" , setti "file system ext4 con journaling" , "punto di mount / "
<krabador> e vai avanti
<krabador> alfredd, in caso hai scelto di fare root ed home separate, fai la stessa cosa anche per la home, con la sola differenza di settare , dopo "change" "punto di mount /home"
<krabador> e vai avanti
<krabador> davide96, conviene crearla prima
<krabador> davide96, fisso o notebook ?
<davide96> notebook
<krabador> notebook allora disabilita avvio rapido, da win10
<krabador> deframmenta
<krabador> carica il supporto di ubuntu , apri il gestore partizioni
<krabador> ridimensioni la partizione win, crei la partizione ubuntu
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione di ubuntu , selezioni la partizione che hai creato
<davide96> scusa per supporto di ubuntu cosa intendi?
<krabador> come credi che si debba installare ubuntu, nella macchina?
<alfredd> hai finito con me?
<davide96> ah ho capito
<krabador> davide96, :D
<krabador> davide96, per creare dvd o pendrive, segui :
<krabador> !iso | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<davide96> sul mio HDD sono presenti già 3 partizioni, una di 100MB (sistema EFI) una di 465 GB (NTFS) e una di 500 MB (partizione di ripristino)
<davide96> ora lo 'spazio' dove lo devo creare?
<krabador> davide96, hai disabilitato avvio rapido e deframmentato la partizione win ?
<davide96> sto deframmentando
<krabador> davide96, allora, ti do un piccolo indizio , un'installazione ubuntu occupa 6-8gb
<krabador> dove lo puoi ricavare ?
<davide96> NTFS
<Alex0131> Salve,,ho un problema..ho windows 7 e volevo fare il dal boot con ubuntu ma questa volta non mi da  l'opzione "affianca a windows"....la differenza da prima e che stavolta ho installato la versione  di ubuntu 15.00..mentre orima la 14.xx.Come faccio a risolvere!
<krabador> "6-8gb" ---> il minimo assoluto, dove non puoi installare e salvare piu' niente dentro , se fai una partizione di quella grandezza
<krabador> Alex0131, in che sistema sei adesso?
<davide96> sisi, io avevo pensato 20-24 gb
<davide96> vanno bene?
<Alex0131> Ora ho solo windows 7;krabador
<krabador> davide96, quanto e per cosa hai intenzione di usare ubuntu?
<krabador> Alex0131, se hai 4 partizioni primarie, l'opzione non appare
<davide96> sono uno studente della facoltà di informatica quindi principalemnte lo userò per programmare
<Alex0131> Quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<Alex0131> Krabador
<krabador> Alex0131, fa partire l'installazione ubuntu, selezioni "altro" quando ti chiede dove installare , e se non hai fatto casini, hai la vecchia root, del vecchio ubunu
<krabador> selezioni quella ed amen
<krabador> davide96, 20-24 gb sono sufficienti per qualche installazione softwae ed un po' di salvataggi, io consiglierei una 20ina solo per la root, e dare un centinaio di gb alla home
<davide96> ho capito, ma poi in futuro si può modificare?
<krabador> si , togliendo sempre spazio a partizioni adiacenti
<davide96> sisi, ho capito
<davide96> ma per mettere ubuntu sulla pendrive io in passato ho usato unetbootin va bene ugualmente?
<Alex0131> Il problema che ora ho solo 2 partizioni...1 con windows e l altea e circa 100 mega che l ha creata l installazione di windows....anche se creo una partizione dedicata a ubuntu,si me lo installa,ma il boot non mi fa scegliere il sistema che voglio utilizzare e parte direttamente con ubuntu e mi rileva ovviamente solo la partizione creta per lo stes
<Alex0131> so..
<krabador> davide96, evitalo
<krabador> davide96, usa quello segnalato
<krabador> Alex0131, hai uefi in questo pc ?
<davide96> ok
<alfredd> krabador: ho trascritto e riletto quello che mi hai scritto. ti ringrazio per la pazienza. ora vorrei chiederi un consiglio su quale tipo di partizione fare.
<krabador> alfredd, ext4
<krabador> alfredd, primaria ext4
<krabador> alfredd, quanta ram hai in questo pc ?
<Alex0131> Krabador non uefi
<Alex0131> Non ho uefi
<krabador> Alex0131, hai già provato con 15.10 ?
<alfredd> 1giga
<krabador> alfredd, devi creare anche allora, una partizione swap da 1gb
<davide96> ma quello segnalato è grande solo 1MB?
<Alex0131> Ubuntu che stile installando è l ultimo disponibile
<krabador> Alex0131, in fondo al disco
<krabador> alfredd, in fondo al disco
<krabador> davide96, il software pe fare la pendrive?
<davide96> si
<alfredd> in fondo al disco? non capisco!
<Alex0131> In fondo al disco ...che devo fare??
<krabador> davide96, beh, è piccolino
<krabador> Alex0131, non era per te
<krabador> Alex0131, calma ;)
<Alex0131> OK
<krabador> alfredd, ooo "non capisco" ... gparted ti da uno spettro ,in orizzontale, del disco dall'inizio alla fine, da sinistra verso destra
<krabador> alfredd, la swap, la fai in fondo al disco, di 1024mb, file system swap
<alfredd> si
<davide96> ma va bene per windows 10? Perché sta scritto che è compatibile fino a windows 8
<krabador> alfredd, fa una cosa, fa prima la swap, fai "nuova partizione" gli assegni la dimensione, e nella stessa finestra di creazioen , la puoi spostare tutta a destra
<krabador> poi fai le altre
<krabador> davide96, dovrebbe, io personalmente non ho provato
<davide96> okok
<krabador> davide96, prova e segnalamelo
<davide96> va bene
<alfredd> ho capito.
<Alex0131> Amici qualcuno può aiutarmi?sul mio dal boot?
<krabador> oh Alex0131 datti una calmata
<krabador> ti si sta rispondendo
<krabador> "<Alex0131> Ubuntu che stile installando è l ultimo disponibile" hai risposto cosi' a "<krabador> Alex0131, hai già provato con 15.10 ?"
<krabador> vuoi spiegare cosa significa?
<Alex0131> Sto mettendo lts....la versione garantita 14.04
<alfredd> io sarei tentato di fare una partizione per il sistema operativo ad esempio di 10GB + quella per la swap e il restante spazio di circa30GB per i dati
<alfredd> ma ti chiedo: i kernel salvati nella partizione del sistema operativo, si accumulano sempre? e devono periodicamente essere cancellati?
<krabador> alfredd, beh, lo puoi fare, ma se installi un po' di software, ci arrivi abbastanza presto a 10gb
<krabador> alfredd, non vengono automaticamente cancellati
<krabador> si accumulano
<krabador> e devi cancellarli a mano
<krabador> prendi l'abitudine di mandare sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apr-get clean
<krabador> di tanto in tanto
<alfredd> capito!
<krabador> alfredd, per essere poi sicuro, mandi un dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Alex0131> La versione 15.xx è ancora instabile giusto?
<Alex0131> Krabador
<krabador> e cancelli poi con sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image1 linux-image2 ..   , quelli che trovi, che non siano l'ultimo ed il penultimo
<krabador> Alex0131, no
<krabador> è stabile
<krabador> ma non è mantenuta 5 anni
<Alex0131> A OK..ma cm il mio problema è il dal boot purtroppo
<krabador> Alex0131, se crei una partizione, in un disco con tabella mbr, e pc senza uefi , ci installi ubuntu sopra, e grub finisce non in una partizione ma nel disco , è praticamente impossibile che non veda win
<krabador> per creare la schermata da cui poi te lo fa scegliere
<alfredd> ho capito.
<alfredd> lascio gli ultimi due con i numeri più grandi?
<alfredd> che corrisponderebbero agli aggiornamenti  più recenti?
<krabador> yep
<alfredd> ok
<Alex0131> Io al momento dell installazione creo lo spazio ...(dedico 250 MB a windows e 250 a ubuntu) e mi chiede di selezionare il mount in una opzione a tendina dove le opzioni sono le cartelle che mi crea ubuntu dopo l installazione
<Alex0131> Ovviamente prima di instalkarlo deve formattarla axt4
<krabador> Alex0131, carica la sessione di prova, crea la partizione, fa partire l'installazione dalla stessa sessione di prova
<krabador> selezioni "altro" quando ti chiede dove
<Alex0131> Ci sono..poi creo la partizione
<krabador> selezioni la partizione che hai creato, assegnandogli file system ext4 con journaling e punto di mount
<krabador> punto di mount /
<krabador> ti assicuri che grub, in un menu a tendina della schermata dopo "altro" sia settato per essere installato nel disco , e non in una partizione
<krabador> vai avanti, amen.
<alfredd> krabador: ora leggo in lubuntu nella cartella "gestore file PCManFM" ci sono dei file che mi sembrano i kernel
<Alex0131> Aspe...ho cliccato su alto ...ora devo selezionare primaria o logica?
<Alex0131> Altro
<alfredd> potrei cancellarli da qui senza entrare in terminale?
<krabador> alfredd, il sistema si manutiene dal terminale
<krabador> non cercare scappatoie
<krabador> linux non è un giocattolo
<krabador> se ti sembra troppo, evitalo semplicemenet.
<krabador> la disinstallazione di un kernel non è soltanto cancellare un file.
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> Alex0131, allora, prima ti ho detto di far partire la session di prova, non l'installazione
<krabador> Alex0131, nella sessione di prova crei la partizione con gparted
<krabador> è li che fai il tutto, poi chiudi , fai partire poi l'installazione , selezioni "altro" , richiami la partizione come detto prima.
<Alex0131> Sono partito dalla prova krabador
<krabador> e allora apri gparted
<krabador> non c'è nessun "altro"da selezionare
<Alex0131> Ora sono al passo successivo dopo aver cliccato altro...creo la nuova partizione....
<Alex0131> Su cui installò ubuntu
<Alex0131> Nella finestra delle mie periferiche ho:/dev/SDA...e l altro chiamato spazio libero...??non è normale..in quello spazio libero ho windows teoricamente
<krabador> non stai seguendo, in bocca al lupo
<Alex0131> Bene...l ho fatto 4 :
<Alex0131> volte..non parte bil GRUB
<krabador> ti ho detto come procedere e non hai fatto in quel modo, è tua responsabilità di cosa fai.
<alfredd> una volta che ho deciso quante partizioni fare, procedo a fare le partizioni ora che sono in live?
<krabador> alfredd, quando pretenderesti di farle, se no ?
<alfredd> giusto.
<Jck2> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alfredd> ma se cambio le partizioni ora. cancello tutto del vecchio ubuntu?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> Jck2, ho privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale
<alfredd> quindi devo accertarmi che non ho niente che mi serva li?
<krabador> te lo devo consigliare io?
<alfredd> e una volta che ho cambiato le partizioni, poi avvio il dvd con lubuntu per l'installazione?
<Jck2> posso fare una semplice domanda: posso installare con window 10 ubuntu, come avviene la partizione?
<krabador> alfredd, non hai trascritto quello che ti ho scritto prima  ... ;)
<krabador> Jck2, hai uefi?
<Alex0131> Keabador forse ci sono
<alfredd> ah, rileggo.
<Jck2> sarebbe uefi?
<krabador> alfredd, dai, una volta fatte le partizioni, fai partire l'installer direttamente da qui
<krabador> Jck2, hai notebook o fisso?
<Jck2> notebook
<krabador> !uefi | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alfredd> si. grazie.
<krabador> alfredd, e seguire, magari , quanto segnalato prima, dove hai detto "ho capito"
<alfredd> sisi. ho capito.
<alfredd> ora una cosa è la teoria.. ..unaltra è la pratica!!
<krabador> ho meglio, avevi detto che avevi capito, prima che avessi finito
<alfredd> sto cercando di familiarizzare con gparted!
<krabador> sempre apprezzata la preveggenza :D
<krabador> alfredd, è facile
<alfredd> spiritoso!
<krabador> cosi' come è facile fare danni
<alfredd> ecco appunto!
<alfredd> la paura è quella.
<krabador> si, ma hai un sistema "da buttare"
<krabador> da quello che hai fatto intendere prima
<krabador> col fatto che salvi tutto in un disco esterno
<alfredd> eh vabeh ma almeno con lubuntu funziona ancora!
<krabador> alfredd, "la mia paura è quella" se non hai dati nell'attuale sistema, l'unico danno che fai è che cancelli tutto
<krabador> che alla fine è una normalità, nel ripartizionare un disco
<alfredd> si, ma se resto da solo senza internet non posso contattare nemmeno voi!
<krabador> si, ma tu partizioni  fai l'installazinoeo
<alfredd> eh appunto ora sto ripetendo le indicazioni per fare le partizioni"
<krabador> alfredd, senti, al di la dell'esperienza con queste cose, e la concezione che si puo' avere, ci si cimenta a maneggiare installazioni di sistemi, quando si è al sicuro
<krabador> non "con il rischio di rimanere senza internet"B
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<krabador> hai detto di voler sostituire il sistema attuale, con lubuntu, al termine di quello che ti è stato detto fino ad adesso , avrai un sistema operativo all'interno
<krabador> senza piu' nessun vecchio dato
<alfredd> si. ho capito.
<alfredd> ora faccio le partizioni.
<krabador> cerca di non chiedere una molteplicità di informazioni tutte insieme , se devi metabolizzarle per poter operare tranquillamente
<alfredd> hai ragione.
<alfredd> è l'ansia che mi fa chiedere tante cose!
<krabador> e allora cerca di stare calmo e
<alfredd> hai detto bene all'inizio. l'angoscia
<krabador> di fare una cosa alla volta
<alfredd> si
<krabador> alfredd, considera che stai facendo operazioni , che sono oggetto di una categoria professionale
<alfredd> appunto. io sono un pivello!!! vedi che l'ansia sale!
<krabador> si, ma non sei tenuto ad operare in tal senso
<krabador> se ti sale l'ansia
<krabador> ovvero , non è comprensibile l'ansia completa di un completo inesperto che cerca di operare come un sistemista
<alfredd> eh no io devo cambiare ubuntu. perchè è troppo lento e non riesce a girare decentemente sto pc!!
<krabador> eh no
<alfredd> quindi l'intervento lo devo fare eccome.
<krabador> eccome
<alfredd> ma sono solo in una casa in cui io sono il sistemista esperto!! figurati!
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> falla girare l'economia, e rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<alfredd> ah ora capisco.
<krabador> se le difficoltà vanno dall'accenzione, alla visualizzazione di tasti "salva" grandi come una casa
<davide96> scusa
<davide96> ora ho finito la deframmentazione
<davide96> per creare lo spazio
<davide96> in NTFS
<davide96> devo fare riduci volume
<davide96> e poi di che tipo lo devo creare lo 'spazio'
<davide96> ?
<krabador> alfredd, tornando a prima , hai detto che in questo pc c'è solo ubuntu e che i dati li metti tutti in un disco esterno, partizionando il disco è ovvio che perdi tuto
<Jck2> trovato tutto dal sito grazie, quindi se ho capito bene servono due partizioni per linux per poi inizializzarlo da chiavetta usb ma il secureboot c'? su windows10?
<krabador> davide96, ti è sfuggito il discorso di prima
<davide96> scusa, non ho letto
<krabador> davide96, non far sprecare tempo
<krabador> se non ti è chiaro qualcosa chiedi, ma leggi
<krabador> !installazione | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alfredd> grazie per la guida.
<krabador> alfredd, mai pensato, da un anno a questa parte , di consultare documentazione ufficiale?
<alfredd> si ho letto molto prima di installare ubuntu.
<alfredd> ho memorizzato quello che riuscivo a capire.
<alfredd> ora sto rileggendo per lubuntu
<krabador> alfredd, se hai la stima di quello che hai dentro l'installazione ubuntu, che potrebbe servirti, salvalo e segui quanto detto fino ad adesso per installare
<krabador> non c'è altro da dir
<alfredd> si
<krabador> se non il fatto, che proprio prima di eseguire l'instalalzionef
<krabador> attaccati ad un cavo lan
<alfredd> non va bene il wifi
<krabador> e quando ti verrà chiesto, metti la spunta per l'installazione di software di terze parti
<Jck2> il mirc di ubuntu kvirc?
<krabador> alfredd, diciamo che se sei in live, avresti già dovuto controllar se funziona...
<alfredd> scusa ho scritto male.
<krabador> "metti la spunta per l'installazione di software di terze parti , e aggiornamenti"
<alfredd> sono in wifi. e funziona bene, ma per l'installazione mi consigli di usare il cavo lan?
<davide96> scusa, solo una domanda... quando vado a fare riduci volume lo devo ridurre una sola volta e devo contare i MB sia per lo swap che per EXT4?
<krabador> se il wireless è stabile, usa pure quello
<alfredd> ok
<davide96> o lo devo fare due volte?
<krabador> davide96, puoi fare una cosa alla volta, come puoi fare tutto insieme
<krabador> buonasera a tutti .
<alfredd> scusa unultima domanda
<davide96> se sbaglio poi posso rimediare?
<Guest47886> Salve a tutti, ho avuto un problema con Windows, molto probabilmente il sistema è stato attaccato da un virus che non mi permette di effettuare il boot e nemmeno di accedere alle funzioni di ripristino. Ho utilizzato una versione live di Ubuntu per controllare lo stato dell'Hard Disk, per vedere se ho perso dei file oppure no. Non credo di averli p
<Guest47886> ersi perchè lo spazio utilizzato corrisponde a quello che avevo usato su Windows, però Ubuntu non mi fa montare i dischi. Suggerimenti?
<davide96> scusa
<davide96> quando vado a ridurre lo spazio
<davide96> lo devo lasciare libero
<davide96> poi quando installo ubuntu
<davide96> vado a dichiarere quale mi serve per lo swap
<davide96> e quale per l'EXT4
<davide96> giusto
<davide96> ?
<YouNeverKnow> no, ricava lo spazio, crea le partizioni
<YouNeverKnow> fa partire ubuntu
<YouNeverKnow> ed assegnale a mano
<davide96> sisi quindi per ora le lascio libere
<davide96> senza allocazione
<davide96> gisuto?
<roky> salve
<roky> salve
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-03
<madan> buongiorno, come faccio a ritrovare la password per istallazione di software integrativi?
<Carlin0> madan, puoi resettarla , un attimo che ti trovo la guida
<madan> grazie
<akis24> madan http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<madan> sto aprendo la guida grazie
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  vorrei  fare  un sistema  raid  con  windows e ubuntu.  e'  facile  farlo?
<sandokan> ciao ho un problema con la stampante hp ora che ho appena installato ubuntu 15.10
<sandokan> qualcuno ha suggerimenti?
<ExPBoy> sandokan, che problemi?
<ExPBoy> !hplip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hplip'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> !info hplip
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.7-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 315 kB
<sandokan> ExPBoy è la stampante di rete, hplip mi dice che manca un plugin, ma quando do ok per installarlo va in stallo...gira per ore...
<ExPBoy> che plugin?
<sandokan> non lo dice!
<sandokan> questo è ilproblema
<sandokan> dice solo missing plugin
<ExPBoy> e allora la vedo dura
<sandokan> mi chiede di scaricarlo, do ok, ma poi si blocca, dia con hpliptoolbox, che da terminale con hp-plugin...
<ExPBoy> ma hplip la vede la stampante?
<ExPBoy> (che hp è?)
<sandokan> si
<sandokan> hp laserjet m1120n
<sandokan> la vede...poi dopo che do la stampa ...si blocca e dice inattiva.
<ExPBoy> rh
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> un attimo
<ExPBoy> vedi se ti è utile questo: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_m1120_mfp.html#distros
<ExPBoy> pare che come stampante di rete non ci sia supporto
<ExPBoy> Network support indicates built-in ethernet and/or wireless networking. Alternatively, many devices may be operated on the network using an external JetDirect print server. Not all network configurations are supported. Please refer to the HPLIP FAQs for more information
<cops> Buona sera ragazzi, ho un asus f555l e Ubuntu 15.10 non rileva affatto il mio adattatore interno bluetooth...Come posso fare^
<cops> ?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<melvin18> #ubuntu-it-chat
<mbini> salve a tutti. ho accesso il mio portatile con Ubuntu 14.04 per fare update e mi appare questo:
<mbini> maurizio@maurizio-ES1-111:~$ sudo apt-get update
<mbini> sudo: errore in /etc/sudo.conf, riga 0, durante il caricamento del plugin "sudoers_policy"
<mbini> sudo: impossibile caricare /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: (null)
<mbini> sudo: errore irreversibile, impossibile caricare i plugin
<mbini> maurizio@maurizio-ES1-111:~$ ls -la /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<mbini> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35792 ago 14 00:45 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<mbini> maurizio@maurizio-ES1-111:~$ su root
<mbini> Password:
<mbini> su: Autenticazione non riuscita
<zFireBlade> Salve,avrei un problema con un dual boot
<zFireBlade> ho installato xubuntu e androidx86
<gammax> vai
<zFireBlade> ma rileva solo xubuntu
<zFireBlade> grub
<zFireBlade> ho provato a modificare 40_custom ma nn si vede niente
<zFireBlade> uso grub 2.02,xubuntu 14.04 e android x86 5.1 rc1
<Carlin0> zFireBlade, qui si da supporto a ubuntu non ad android
<zFireBlade> ah ok
<zFireBlade> dove dovrei andare x questo problema?
<Carlin0> zFireBlade, /join #android
<tyrus> mi offro volontario
<drox> Salve io penso di avere un problema con brasero, è il terzo cd/dvd che non riesco a terminare la masterizzazione qui il file log generato http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648858/
<drox> Salve io penso di avere un problema con brasero, è il terzo cd/dvd che non riesco a terminare la masterizzazione qui il file log generato http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648858/
<krabador> drox, masterizzazione di cosa?
<krabador> drox, brasero tende a dare problemi, sudo apt-get install xfburn
<drox> si leggevo krabador masterizzavo iso di ubuntu-studio
<drox> https://italiaunix.com/index.html/software/linux/tutorial/come-risolvere-i-problemi-di-masterizzazione-con-brasero-r349/
<krabador> drox, evitalo proprio
<drox> ho trovato questa soluzione adesso provo a masterizzare se va bene vi faccio sapere. xfburn va meglio?
<krabador> drox,puoi evitare anche di far sapere, brasero non lo usa nessuno, per migliaia di altri motivi
<krabador> se ti sta a cuore, segnalalo direttamente ai dev
<drox> ok grazie krabador
<krabador> !ciao | claudio1964
<ubot-it> claudio1964: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<claudio1964> buona sera a tutti ; ho installato ubunto 14.10 LTS ma va continuamente in crash, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<claudio1964> ciao krabator
<krabador> !dettagli | claudio1964
<ubot-it> claudio1964: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> insieme a caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu , quantitativo di ram, scheda video
<krabador> modelli precisi
<krabador> non solo marchi.
<claudio1964> I5-480m  aspire 5742g  8 gb di ram - scheda video 2 gb dedicato
<claudio1964> la marca nbon me la ricordo
<claudio1964> posso postare la foto del problema?
<krabador> "scheda video 2 gb dedicato" non significa nulla, ed è rilevante che tu lo segnali
<claudio1964> nvidia optimus
<krabador> non è un modello
<krabador> se è un problema reperire queste informazioni adesso, non fa niente, puoi tornare quando ne sei in possesso
<claudio1964> nvidia geforce gt 540m
<krabador> claudio1964, ok, allora, hai una schermata simile a questa, https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png  , quando accendi la macchina
<krabador> ?
<claudio1964> no  ....    una delle stringhe è: [ 196.117895] nouveau E[xorg[1247]]failed to idle chiannel Oxcccc000 [xorg[1247]]
<claudio1964> poi altre ancora
<krabador> claudio1964, non importa
<claudio1964> una dice playlis update failed
<krabador> claudio1964, accendi il computer e mettiti a premere continuamente il tasto shift, fino a quando non appare la schermata che ti ho postato
<claudio1964> ok e dopo?
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto, selezionata, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera, apparirà un listat
<krabador> claudio1964, calma
<claudio1964> ok
<krabador> claudio1964, apparirà una serie di linee, cerca le parole quiet splash, cancellale, scrivi al loro posto nomodeset, assicurandoti che ci sia uno spazio tra la parola precedente e quella successiva
<krabador> a quel punto premi f10
<krabador> vedi cosa fa,
<krabador> se hai problemi, documenta con foto, e postale
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudio1964> ok ora riprovo e vi faccio sapere grazie
<krabador> claudio1964, non è una modifica permanente
<krabador> vale solo per la sessione che ti appresti a caricare
<krabador> quindi segnale.
<krabador> *segnala
<neoubuntu> buonasera a tutti sono un nuovo utente che vorrebbe provare ubuntu. spinto dalla curiosità ho letto che è possibile provare una versione di ubuntu live che carica tutto nella ram così da poterlo prima provare senza lasciare tracce... tuttavia una volta masterizzato il cd e volendo avviare tramite boot impostando la priorità al lettore dvd questi no
<neoubuntu> n viene riconosciuto
<neoubuntu> come mai ?
<krabador> neoubuntu, se hai masterizzato male il cd
<krabador> o cd rovinato
<krabador> o lettore con problemi
<krabador> neoubuntu, come hai masterizzato il cd ?
<neoubuntu> non saprei perchè ho lasciato la selezione automatica
<neoubuntu> un attimo che controllo
<neoubuntu> grazie mille
<neoubuntu> c'è scritto solo selezione automatica ma non mi specifica purtroppo il tipo... tuttavia nel menù a tendina ci sono varie modalità
<krabador> neoubuntu, descrivi comunque come l'hai fatto
<krabador> con che programma
<krabador> in quale sistema
<neoubuntu> ok
<neoubuntu> cdburnerxp in windows 7
<neoubuntu> ho provato già tre cd
<neoubuntu> quindi non credo che sia un problema di disco rovinato
<krabador> neoubuntu, non hai ancora risposto
<krabador> cdburnerxp window 7 , e COME l'hai fatto?
<neoubuntu> scusa krabaintendi con quale tipo di scrittura ?
<krabador> neoubuntu, intendo come l'hai fatto
<krabador> neoubuntu, per favore , segnala cpu , quantitativo di ram. e scheda video del pc
<krabador> perchè se troppo vecchio, ubuntu main, puo' non andar bene, ma una derivata piu' leggera
<neoubuntu> intel core2 quad cpu q8300
<neoubuntu> 4 gb di ram
<neoubuntu> scheda video chipset
<neoubuntu> incorporata
<neoubuntu> g41 express intel
<neoubuntu> ho provato anche masterizzando la versione di lubuntu live
<neoubuntu> ma non parte cmq
<krabador> neoubuntu, mi vuoi dire
<krabador> COME
<krabador> HAI
<krabador> FATTO
<krabador> il cd?
<krabador> quali azioni hai fatto dentro il programma
<neoubuntu> Masterizza immagine iso selezionato l'immagine e premuto su masterizza
<krabador> neoubuntu, ti sei assicurato che tra le opzioni ci fosse qualcosa adibita alla finalizzazione/chiusura sessione?
<neoubuntu> si chiudi disco era inserito
<krabador> neoubuntu, controlla l'md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | neoubuntu
<ubot-it> neoubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<neoubuntu> ah si avevo già letto questa cosa
<neoubuntu> il file è ok
<krabador> !iso | neoubuntu
<ubot-it> neoubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> fa un'ultima prova seguendo il wiki , se non funziona ugualmente , il lettore non è compatibile col supporto , o è starato/sporco/rotto
<krabador> neoubuntu, puoi provare, con un pc di quella generazione , a fare una pendrive
<neoubuntu> krabador scusa se mi permetto ma non potrebbe essere una modalità di scrittura errata selezionata nel software di masterizzazione ?
<krabador> !usbwin | neoubuntu
<ubot-it> neoubuntu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> neoubuntu, per quello ti ho segnalato il wiki
<neoubuntu> ok ora provo con la penna
<krabador> neoubuntu, se su win, per esempio usi nero, fai "apri iso" , masterizzi assicurandoti di chiudere la sessione, funziona, cosi' come indicato nel wiki ù
<neoubuntu> ok grazie mille krabador
<neoubuntu> posso usare anche una sd ?
<krabador> puoi avere qualche problema in boot, col dispositivo di lettura
<krabador> e gli adattatori non sempre vanno
<neoubuntu> capito
<krabador> se usi pendrive , è meglio, ma puoi sempe provare, puoi essere fortunato
<neoubuntu> scusa devo scendere un attimo a dopo
<neoubuntu> grazie mille per l'aiuto :)
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-04
<krabador> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdPn1mCmqoE
<MoL0ToV> [OT] ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire se ci sono server delle news liberi e gratuiti per la gerarchia it.* ?
<pac> vorrei abilitare ubuntu al surround 5.1 nelle impostazioni audio c'è ma se lo seleziono non funziona.
<cristian_c> pac: l'attivazione dell'audio surround prevede l'utilizzo di un impianto hi-fi adeguato
<akis24> pac: se guardi al pastebin che hai postato alla riga  77 e 79 ci sono le righe da modificare ...
<pac> akis24: debbo modificare daemon.conf vero, ma dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> pac, senti?
<pac> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> pac: sul sito di ubuntu c'è documentazione adeguata, anche a riguardo
<akis24> pac:  gksu gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf    default-sample-rate = 44100  deve diventare  default-sample-rate = 48000    e la riga con default-sample-channels = 2  deve diventare  default-sample-channels = 6   per il resto segui cristian_c  che ti consiglia meglio di me
<cristian_c> pac: la quale ti fornisce informazioni piuttosto chiare su come abilitare tale funzionalità
<pac> cristian_c: ho visto ma mi sfugge come trovare ed aprire questo file con gedit.
<pac> akis24: grazie ora provo.
<akis24> pac:  come ti era stato detto prima .. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio/AbilitareSurround
<cristian_c> pac, hai mai aperto un qualunque file con un qualunque editor di testo?
<pac> akis24: mi confermi quello che mi hai detto di fare? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13663209/
<cristian_c> ohhhh, vedi che l'hai aperto?
<akis24> confermo e devo assentarmi pac
<pac> akis24: grazie
<cristian_c> ' Togliere il commento eliminando tutti i punti e virgola.'
<pac> cristian_c: riavvio?
<cristian_c> pac: sei sicuro di aver fatto tutto correttamente, come da wiki?
<pac> cristian_c: ho fatto quello che ha scritto akis24 e non ho fatto quello che hai scritto tu.
<cristian_c> pac: non ti ho suggerito niente
<cristian_c> pac: ti ho solo indicato il wiki
<cristian_c> che probabilmente non hai letto
<pac> cristian_c: l'ho letto e non ho tolto i punti e virgola che hai menzionato      .
<cristian_c> pac: pensi che il wiki sia inutile?
<pac> cristian_c: non perché?
<cristian_c> riporto quanto scritto un paio di minuti fa
<cristian_c> ' Togliere il commento eliminando tutti i punti e virgola.'
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13663338/
<cristian_c> dalle righe incriminate
<cristian_c> pac: come mai prendi iniziative?
<pac> cristian_c: infatti la guida dice di eliminarli e io non l'ho fatto come suggerito da te.
<cristian_c> pac: hai intenzione di risolvere il problema o digitare  comandi a caso?
<pac> cristian_c: ho completato quello che dice di fare la guida e siccome da errori mi sembrava utile segnalarlo.
<cristian_c> che se non vuoi seguire, fa niente, non sei onbligato a ricevere supporto
<cristian_c> pac: abbi pazienza, la guida ti dice una cosa ben precisa, cosa che tu hai espressamente detto di  on aver seguito
<pac> cristian_c: possiamo riprovare dall'inizio cos' capisco meglio dove sbaglio. la guida l'ho letta il file l'ho modificato dove ho sbagliato?
<cristian_c> pac: forse è il caso che ti procuri un paio di occhiali. Ma hai letto l'incipti che dice:
<cristian_c> ' Togliere il commento eliminando tutti i punti e virgola.'
<cristian_c> pac: in merito alle righe menzionate nel wiki stesso
<cristian_c> e modificando i valori in base alla configurazione del proprio impianto
<pac> cristian_c: certo ma ho capito male il tuo suggerimento allora provo subito.
<cristian_c> pac: non c'è molto da capire, in quello che _non_ è il _mio_ suggerimento
<cristian_c> ti ho riportato pari pari ciò che è scritto nella guida, e che tu per cause oscura non hai voluto seguire
<pac> cristian_c: a questo punto penso di avere fatto tutto     però non dice se debbo riavviare.
<cristian_c> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13663432/
<cristian_c> pac: perché hai rimosso tutti i punti e virgola dal file=
<cristian_c> quando la guida dice di rimuoverli solo nelle righe interessate?
<cristian_c> Se si possiede un impianto Surround 2.0, 4.0, 5.0, 5.1 oppure 7.1, aprire il file /etc/pulse/daemon.conf con un editor di testo con i privilegi di amministrazione e cercare le seguenti righe:
<cristian_c> ; default-sample-channels = 2
<cristian_c> ; default-sample-rate = 44100
<cristian_c> pac: non si parla di sterminio dei punti e virgola
<pac> cristian_c:       temo di avere interpretato male il "tutti" citato!
<pac> cristian_c: posso ripristinare?
<cristian_c> pac: d'altronde non avrebbe senso logico
<cristian_c> cercare particolari righe, per poi rimuovere il commento da tutte le altre
<cristian_c> pac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13663209/
<pac> cristian_c: grazie copio ed elimino i due simboli indicati.
<cristian_c> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> cristian_c: file modificato ma l'ultimo punto rm -r ~/.pulse/ mi da pasquale@pasquale-X555LA:~$ rm -r ~/.pulse/
<pac> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/pasquale/.pulse/": File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> pac: perché probabilmente stai tentando di rimuovere qualcosa che non esiste
<pac> cristian_c: e comunque non serve vero?
<pac> cristian_c: ora riavvio?
<cristian_c> pac: se non sbaglio volevi rimuoverla
<cristian_c> quindi se non c'è, beh, come dire...
<pac> cristian_c: la guida dice così
<cristian_c> pac: ti ho fatto una domanda prima
<cristian_c> pac: ma che impianto audio hai?
<pac> cristian_c: vuoi sapere la marca?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> la configurazione
<cristian_c> non sono domande personali
<pac> cristian_c: 5.1
<cristian_c> pac: prova a riavviare
<pac> cristian_c: va bene
<cristian_c> se hai salvato le modifiche
<pac> cristian_c: si certo
<pac> cristian_c: purtroppo non va ancora.
<cristian_c> pac, cat -n /etc/pulse/daemon.conf | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: vado
<pac> cristian_c: faccio subito
<pac> cristian_c: chissà dove ho sbagliato stavolta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13663885/
<cristian_c> pac: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<pac> cristian_c: 15.10
<cristian_c> pac: le casse ricevono comunque l'output?
<cristian_c> al di là del discorso surround
<pac> cristian_c: in stereo si
<cristian_c> pac: dove le hai collegate?
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd info | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: pc tv hdmi tv home theater coassiale
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> pac: quindi spdif?
<pac> cristian_c: non va bene
<pac> cristian_c: si penso di si da alsamixer risulta così
<cristian_c> pac: per piacere, digita il comando indicato?
<cristian_c> .
<pac> cristian_c:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664023/
<serfio> ho installato lubuntu 12.04 no pae come unico s.o. ma dopo aver fatto aggiornamento language mi occupa 700 mb di ram (ne ho 1 gb) come mai ??
<cristian_c> serfio: con cosa viene saturata la ram?
<serfio> cristian_c, non lo so, ora non sto con quel notebook, ma non è strano ?
<Carlin0> serfio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> serfio, free | pastebinit
<Carlin0> serfio, il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<cristian_c> pac: allora
<pac> cristian_c: ho già messo il risultato non l'hai visto?
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664023/
<serfio> Carlin0, ripeto non sto con il notebook dove ho installato lubuntu. Non c'è un modo che possa fare diciamo "offiline" ?
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-surround
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664195/
<serfio> Carlin0, intendevo un comando o serie di comandi da fare quando avrei accesso il notebook (non essendo pratico di stregonerie) !
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd --help | pastebinit
<Carlin0> serfio, bisogna capire il perchè lo fa ... non si può dire così a casaccio
<Carlin0> serfio, collegati qui con quel pc che cerchiamo di capire
<ExPBoy> buon giorno neeee
<serfio> Carlin0, bene allora vuo dire che mi colleghero appena possibile qui con il pc, vorrei capire un'altra cosa o meglio un consiglio: il notebbok è un vecchio travelmate acer 6000  no pae 1,7 ghz 1gb ram 80 gb hd, una distro che possa andare bene ?
<Carlin0> serfio, lubuntu
<cristian_c> serfio: e lo chiedi nel canale di supporto a ubuntu?
<serfio> Carlin0, è vero, ripeto, la non praticità porta  a questo ! Grazie a tutti !
<pac> cristian_c: pasquale@pasquale-X555LA:~$ pacmd --help | pastebinit
<pac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13664298/
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd list-sinks
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664346/
<cristian_c> pac: l'output del comando dice che stai attualmente utilizzando l'hdmi in stereo
<cristian_c> pac: ma dove hai collegato l'impianto?
<pac> cristian_c: si perché se lo mette come 5.1 non funziona nulla
<cristian_c> 'non funziona nulla'
<pac> cristian_c: è collegato all'home theater
<cristian_c> pac: non stai rispondendo chiaramente alla domanda
<pac> cristian_c: allora non ho capito la domanda
<pac> cristian_c: provo a spiegarti
<cristian_c> pac: l'impianto home theater dov'è collegato?
<pac> cristian_c: alla tv
<cristian_c> fisicamente
<cristian_c> tramite coassiale, hai detto
<pac> cristian_c: ossia il segnale del computer va alla tv che lo rimana all'home
<pac> cristian_c: si
<pac> cristian_c: rimanda
<cristian_c> pac: e il pc, che uscite ha?
<pac> cristian_c: hdmi
<cristian_c> pac: dunque , tu imposti il surround su pavucontrol
<cristian_c> il segnale hdmi va alla tv,e da lì colleghi l'home theater tramite coassiale
<pac> cristian_c: pavucontrol è l'impostazione audio delle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> e non senti manco il segnale stereo
<cristian_c> pac: sì
<pac> cristian_c: in stereo si
<cristian_c> pac: non ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> intendo, se selezioni 5.1
<pac> cristian_c: si
<pac> cristian_c: padon non se seleziono il 5.1 non sento più niente
<cristian_c> appjnto
<pac> cristian_c: scusa non avevo capito
<cristian_c> pac: selezionalo, e ridigita:
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd list-sinks
<pac> cr
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664503/
<cristian_c> è ancora impostato stereo
<pac> cristian_c: capito rifaccio
<cristian_c> pac: pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-surround
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13664554/
<cristian_c> channel map: front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,front-center,lfe
<cristian_c> 	             Surround 5.1
<cristian_c> ora c'è
<pac> cristian_c: però non sento niente
<cristian_c> pac: allora
<cristian_c> pac: hai controllato i volumi?
<pac> cristian_c: se faccio il test altoparlanti non va niente
<cristian_c> anche in alsamixer
<pac> cristian_c: alsamixer non mi convince infatti
<cristian_c> pac: ah, no?
<pac> cristian_c: ti mando la schermata?
<cristian_c> pac: manda la schermata, con tutti i controlli
<pac> cristian_c: scusa non ricordo il link per le immagini
<pac> cristian_c: ho usato questo http://upimage.mamalibre.com.ar/up/823413fe0d27f8c9e5f6a684da2c87c3.png
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pac: non hai canali disponibili
<pac> cristian_c: non va bene questo?
<pac> cristian_c: quindi è fisico il problema?
<cristian_c> pac: imposta direttamente i controlli sulla tv
<cristian_c> pac: nell'interfaccia di configurazione del tv philip
<cristian_c> philips
<pac> cristian_c: cioè dal tv
<pac> cristian_c: ci provo
<pac> cristian_c: nel modo surround c'è stereo o virtual surround
<pac> cristian_c: poi c'è un avl
<pac> cristian_c: ma non saprei dove mettere le mani
<cristian_c> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Greyzard> La versione di Ubuntu Touch per Nexus 4 è compatibile con l'LG Optimus G? (E975) oppure ci sono versioni specifiche funzionanti?
<neoubuntu> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<krabador> non è compatibile
<krabador> Greyzard,
<neoubuntu> krabador scusami per ieri ma è successo un imprevisto
<neoubuntu> e non ho potuto riconnettermi
<krabador> Greyzard, e sono stati fatti dei porting
<krabador> Greyzard, della code base obsoleta
<Greyzard> Una versione specifica non esiste oppure è incompleta, giusto? Perché non la trovo
<krabador> Greyzard, c'è la nuova porting guide
<Greyzard> O magari non la cerco nel posto giusto
<krabador> a disposizione
<krabador> per fare porting di altri devices, con la nuova code base
<Greyzard> Porting significa che devo compilare o più in generale "smanettare" con del codice? :-D giusto per prepararmi "psicologicamente" XD
<krabador> Greyzard, "non esiste oppure è incompleta, giusto?" ---> ubuntu touch è compatibile,  con i devices segnalati sul sito, ed ovviamente su quelli che lo montano , come il bq aquaris e il meizu
<krabador> Greyzard, accomodati pure a leggere la guida, troverai tutte le risposte
<Greyzard> Grazie, mi passi il link?
<cristian_c> !tablet
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 | Nexus7Multirom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Nexus7Multirom | Scopri ubuntu touch: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per indicazioni più precise su come procedere, visitare il canale #ubuntu-touch
<krabador> Greyzard, si, te lo passo, ma mi segnali su che sito stavi cercando informazioni?
<Greyzard> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2600702&page=6
<Greyzard> Si sono fermati
<krabador> Greyzard, ecco, e non ti è venuto in mente
<krabador> che ubuntu touch avesse delle risorse ufficiali?
<Greyzard> Si, ma evidentemente non sapevo ci fossero altri modi per installarlo oltre alle rom già pronte, ho guardato anche sul sito di ubuntu
<Greyzard> Poi è fattibilissimo che mi sia sfuggito qualcosa
<krabador> t'è sfuggito qualcosa, perchè stai solo a "guardare le rom"
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> Greyzard, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<krabador> accomodati
<Greyzard> Avevo adocchiato una sezione per installarlo manualmente, non so se sia proprio quella
<neoubuntu> ragazzi ho provato di tutto masterizzazioni pen drive sd con e senza adattatori
<neoubuntu> ubuntu live non parte
<Greyzard> Bene, appena posso provo e vi saprò dire
<cristian_c> neoubuntu: nome preciso del pc, in particolare cpu e scheda grafics
<cristian_c> e quantità di ram installata
<krabador> Greyzard, nel sito ufficiale ti dice cosa è supportato ufficialmente. La codebase attuale è AOSP, e ubuntu touch è solo compatibile con nexus, e i devices che lo montano ufficialmente
<krabador> neoubuntu, ti sei procurato una pendrive vera, e non sd con adattatore?
<neoubuntu> si
<neoubuntu> provato anche con quella ma nulla
<krabador> neoubuntu, hai fatto altri cd/dvd oltre quelli fatti con cdburnerxp?
<krabador> neoubuntu, cosa hai provato per fare la pendrive?
<neoubuntu> universal usb installer
<krabador> neoubuntu, pendrive formattata precedentemente come?
<krabador> l'hai formattata prima?
<neoubuntu> si
<krabador> come?
<neoubuntu> in ntfs
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> fat32
<neoubuntu> infatti dato che non andava ho riprovato formattando in fat32
<neoubuntu> MA NULLA NON PARTE
<neoubuntu> scusa il maiusc
<neoubuntu> era scappato
<krabador> neoubuntu, "<neoubuntu> infatti dato che non andava ho riprovato formattando in fat32"
<krabador> senti
<krabador> non è che possiamo stare ad indovinare cosa hai provato e come
<krabador> o parli
<krabador> chiaramente e per intero
<krabador> oppure torna quando hai voglia di farlo
<cristian_c> krabador: prima pac continuava a chiamarti
<cristian_c> anche dopo essere uscito
<neoubuntu> krabador non è che non voglia parlare o spiegare le cose chiaramente ma sono nuovo e non capisco molto di quello che vorresti sapere
<neoubuntu> per questo
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<Gandalf0183> salve
<Gandalf0183> io sarei intenzionato a provare ubuntu sul mio pc
<akis24> !ciao | Gandalf0183
<ubot-it> Gandalf0183: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gandalf0183> che attualmente ha win7
<Gandalf0183> vorrei qualche delucidazione
<Gandalf0183> se qualcuno ha il tempo ovviamente
<akis24> Gandalf0183:  chiedi e per quello che si puo' ti si risponde
<Gandalf0183> allora domanda uno se io faccio il dowload dal sito ubuntu come funziona l'istallazione?
<akis24> !installazione | Gandalf0183
<ubot-it> Gandalf0183: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gandalf0183> giusto akis scusa
<akis24> Gandalf0183: figurati
<Gandalf0183> win 7 sparirebbe o mi creerebbe una partizione?
<akis24> Gandalf0183: ecco vedi ti tocca leggere la guida .. avresti letto che se presente windows usa l'opzione " installa accanto windows "
<Gandalf0183> si ma posso anche omettere vero?
<Gandalf0183> nel senso io win7 lo vorrei eliminare
<akis24> Gandalf0183: ascolta noi consigliamo sempre di usare entrambi i sistemi specie all'inizio  poi presa confidenza col sistema ubuntu si puo' sempre eliminare se proprio si vuole
<Gandalf0183> ok akis
<Gandalf0183> farò così
<Gandalf0183> un altra domanda che mi preme
<Gandalf0183> siccome photoshop non è nativo per ubuntu ma gimp mi pare abbastanza simile
<Gandalf0183> i file in photoshop posso portarli in gimp?
<akis24> Gandalf0183:  quando vuoi scrivere a un nick dopo le prime lettere premi il tasto tab e si autocompleta da solo
<cristian_c> Gandalf0183: gimp non è 'simile'
<akis24> Gandalf0183: non credo siano compatibili i due formati ..
<cristian_c> o meglio non puoi pensare di sostituire photoshop con gimp
<cristian_c> a meno che non lo utilizzassi in un contesto puramente 'amatoriale', nulla di impegnativo
<Gandalf0183> cristian_c: allora io lo uso per creare biglietti da visita e volantini
<Gandalf0183> cristian_c: può andare?
<cristian_c> Gandalf0183: beh, gimp non è proprio indicato per quello che vorretsti fare
<cristian_c> o meglio, un lavoro può essere il frutto della combinazione di più applicazioni
<cristian_c> !info inkscape
<Gandalf0183> cristian_c:e in contesto ubuntu c'è un programma più indicato?
<ubot-it> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-5ubuntu2 (wily), package size 12604 kB, installed size 81712 kB
<cristian_c> !info krita
<ubot-it> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 7718 kB, installed size 32634 kB
<cristian_c> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.14-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 3529 kB, installed size 16429 kB
<cristian_c> !programmi | Gandalf0183
<ubot-it> Gandalf0183: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Gandalf0183> quindi mi consigli inkscape cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gandalf0183: ti consiglio di verificare quello che fa l'applicazione
<akis24> Gandalf0183: comunque gimp ha l'opzione per aprire file .psd  pero' prima sarebbe da verificare il tutto  e vedere dal vivo i risultati
<Gandalf0183> ok cristian_c grazie
<Gandalf0183> akis24: grazie
<Gandalf0183> mi avete aiutato
<Gandalf0183> vi ringrazio molto
<cristian_c> Gandalf0183: prima si scelgono le applicazioni che meglio si adattano alle tue esigenze, poi si sceglie il sistema operativo che ti permette di utilizzarle
<Gandalf0183> cristian_c:grazie mille gentilissimo
<akis24> di nulla  solo una cosa ancora Gandalf0183  prima prova da disco live che tutto sia riconosciuto ecc hardware
<Gandalf0183> akis24: ok
<akis24> Gandalf0183:  all'avvio usa l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<Gandalf0183> ah perfetto akis
<Gandalf0183> akis24:
<Gandalf0183> di nuovo grazie
<akis24> auguri Gandalf0183  di nulla
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> non capisco la differenza tra i log degli aggiornamenti...
<sacarde> tra /var/log/dpkg.log e /var/log/apt/history.log
<cristian_c> sacarde: dpkg serve ad installare pacchetti deb
<Carlin0> sacarde, uno è riferito a dpkg l'altro ad apt
<cristian_c> non c'entra necessatiamente con i repository di ubuntu
<sacarde> e gli aggiornamenti automatici?
<cristian_c> sacarde: apt è il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti dei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sacarde: ma non fai prima a dire cosa stai cercando di fare?
<sacarde> gli aggiornamenti li fa aptitude?
<cristian_c> che c'entra aptitude?
<Carlin0> Advanced Packaging Tool -
<cristian_c> !info aptitude
<ubot-it> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1360 kB, installed size 4211 kB
<Carlin0> sacarde, aptitude è un front end di apt
<sacarde> eh
<cristian_c> sacarde: sicuro tu stia utilizzando ubuntu?
<sacarde> lubuntu
<Carlin0> inoltre aptitude su ubuntu non è installato di default
<cristian_c> sacarde: qual è il tuo problema, nello specifico?
<sacarde> dopo degli aggiornamenti, il touchpad e' impazzito
<cristian_c> sacarde: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sacarde> volevo sapere quali aggiornamenti sono stati fatti
<Carlin0> sacarde, facci vedere quell'output
<sacarde> non ho io il pc
<sacarde> e non so quando e' iniziato con precisione
<Carlin0> torna quando lo hai o manda qui chi lo ha
<sacarde> cosa controllereste?
<cristian_c> sacarde: fai assistenza a utenti?
<sacarde> xorg.conf?
<Carlin0> sacarde, prima cosa controllerei che non abbia ppa , cosa che presumo molto probabile
<sacarde> mmm ... non credo
<sacarde> il pacchetto inquisito potrebbe essere synaptics?
<Carlin0> ma non lo sai quindi è inutile stare qui a cianciare
<Carlin0> torna quando lo hai o manda qui chi lo ha
<cristian_c> sacarde: molto semplicemente, quando si chiede assistenza, bisognerebbe essere in grado di fornire info precise
<cristian_c> in merito al problema
<cristian_c> ed è per questo motivo che serve la macchina a portata di mano
<sacarde> sono daccordo
<sacarde> perche mi hai chiesto delle ppa, cosa potrebbe aver installato?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> sacarde: è la tipica domanda da un milione di dollari
<cristian_c> sacarde: ma se ci parli di aggiornamenti facendo solo mere ipotesi, non possiamo far altro che girarci i pollici
<sacarde> per una corretta diagnosi generereste xorg.conf?
<Carlin0> sacarde, quante domande at catzum devi ancora fare prima di convicerti di quello che ti stiamo dicendo ?
<sacarde> vorrei imparare come ci si approccia a un problema
<Carlin0> ci si approccia avendo la macchina  PUNTO
<Carlin0> il fatto che il problema sia sorto dopo un aggiornamento è forte sintomo di sorgenti software non ufficiali , visto che non si può verificare nulla tutto il resto sono solo chiacchiere
<sacarde> ok, grazie
<Petardo81> Salve
<sossio> ciao
<sossio> come faccio a scaricare gli episodi di shaman king?
<cristian_c> !warez | sossio
<ubot-it> sossio: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<sossio> dove scaricare gli episodi di shaman king?
<cristian_c> sossio: come mai sei entrato propio nel canale di supporto a ubuntu?
<sossio> dove devo entrare per avere informazioni per scaricare gli episodi di shaman king?
<cristian_c> sossio: beh, ho fatto una domanda anch'io
<cristian_c> puoi rispondere?
<sossio> sono entrato per sapere dove scaricare gli episodi shaman king
<cristian_c> sossio: mi spieghi cosa c'entra ubuntu con la tua richiesta?
<gigitux> LOL
<krabador> gigitux, avevi una risposta ?
<gigitux> krabador, ? Ridevo per sossio che entra e va completamente OT
<krabador> si, ti chiedevo se ridessi per l'offtopic di cui avevi una risposta
<amuro12> ciao scusatemi uso ubuntu da 1 settimana
<amuro12> volevo installare un programma ho digitato sudo apt-get nomedelprogramma
<amuro12> mi chiede la password per sudo ma non riesco a digitarla
<cristian_c> amuro12: non è che non riesci
<cristian_c> è che non lo vedi
<cristian_c> very simply
<amuro12> scusa hai ragione
<amuro12> un abbaglio
<amuro12> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Marcolino> Sera a tutti, qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare un buon convertitore video x linux?
<cristian_c> !programmi | Marcolino
<Carlin0> !info trasnmageddon
<ubot-it> Marcolino: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<ubot-it> Package trasnmageddon does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> Marcolino: da interfaccia grafica oda riga di comando?
<Carlin0> !info transmageddon
<ubot-it> transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (wily), package size 106 kB, installed size 865 kB
<Marcolino> interfaccia grafica sarebbe meglio, devo convertire film da far leggere a un vecchio divx player
<cristian_c> Marcolino: io mi son trovato decentemente bene con winff
<cristian_c> !info winff
<ubot-it> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-6 (wily), package size 110 kB, installed size 1299 kB
<cristian_c> che è basato su ffmpeg
<cristian_c> Marcolino: ma puoi provare anche transmageddon
<cristian_c> o altri della lista che trovi nella pagina linkata
<Marcolino> a ok ti ringrazio ora li provo, grazie davvero tante :)
<Marcolino> ok ^^
<cristian_c> Marcolino: in ogni caso installa le applicazioni tramite i repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> (software center, gestore pacchetti, terminale, ...)
<Marcolino> ok :)
<kanenas> ciao a tutti
<kanenas> qualcuno che possa aiutarmi a configurare la webcam del sony vaio vgn-sz1hp
<kanenas> con il comando lsusb
<kanenas> ho questo
<kanenas> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05ca:1830 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC2 [R5U870]
<kanenas> le stò provando tutte ma non riesco
<Carlin0> kanenas, hai provato a installare cheese ?
<kanenas> fatto
<Carlin0> e non va ?
<kanenas> mi dice nessun dispositivo trovato
<kanenas> ho anche installato camorama
<kanenas> il mio non è un vezzo, ma uso skype per parlare con parenti all'estero
<kanenas> Carlin0 hai qualche idea?
<Carlin0> kanenas, hai provato questa soluzione ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225669
<sossio> qualcuno mi sa dire un programma su linux per scaricare gli episodi di anime?
<Carlin0> sossio, non aiutiamo a svolgere attività illegali
<sossio> ah vabbene grazie lo stesso
<Carlin0> inoltre sappi che il canale è monitorato e loggato
<sossio> è la prima volta che lo uso
<cristian_c> sossio: sei già passato di qui oggi
<cristian_c> sossio: non prendiamoci in giro
<sossio> si
<sossio> pero stava un mio amico
<kanenas> Carlin0
<kanenas> hai due minuti da dedicarmi?
<kanenas> Carlin0 hai due minuti da dedicarmi
<cristian_c> !chiedi | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kanenas> ok
<kanenas> la webcam del sony vaio vgn-sz1hp non và
<kanenas> le sto provando tutte
<kanenas> qualcuno mi aiuta
<Carlin0> kanenas,  ma in quel link avevano risolto
<kanenas> io no purtroppo
<kanenas> root@kanenas:/home/kanenas# r5u87x-loader --reload
<kanenas> r5u87x firmware loader v0.2
<kanenas> Searching for device...
<kanenas> Found camera: 05ca:1830
<kanenas> Camera reports positive microcode state.
<cristian_c> ah, è anche root
<cristian_c> !paste | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kanenas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13679254/
<kanenas> cristian_c
<cristian_c> kanenas: il discorso dovrebbe essere questo
<cristian_c> una questione di permessi
<kanenas> ok
<cristian_c> se fai codeste operazioni da root
<cristian_c> quando lanci applicazioni da utente, qualche problema ce l'hai, appunto, di permessi
<kanenas> chmod a+x ................
<cristian_c> kanenas: perché sei root?
<kanenas> non sono root
<cristian_c> lo sei
<kanenas> la shell era root
<cristian_c> il terminale non mente
<cristian_c> kanenas: hai detto niente...
<kanenas> entro come utente
<kanenas> poi apro shell ed entro come root
<cristian_c> se svolgi operazioni con l'utente root, è il minimo che ti possa capitare
<cristian_c> kanenas: ma non hai ancora spiegato il motivo
<kanenas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13679397/
<kanenas> ho cercato di cambiare i permessi
<kanenas> ma come vedi non và
<cristian_c> kanenas: sto ancora aspettando la risposta
<cristian_c> alla domanda per cui
<kanenas> sono root?
<cristian_c> ti sei loggato come root, in un shell
<kanenas> si vero
<kanenas> apro shell
<kanenas> comando   su
<kanenas> poi passwd di root
<kanenas> a quel punto shell da root
<kanenas> per dare i comandi
<cristian_c> kanenas: su su, un piccolo sforzo, ed oltre ad ammetterlo, forse forse riesci anche a spiegare come mai
<kanenas> per dare i comandi io uso debian
<cristian_c> kanenas: non serve loggarsi come root, in una shell, 'per dare i comandi'
<cristian_c> kanenas: e ora tu sei su quale os?
<kanenas> allora fino ad ora ho sempre sbagliato
<Carlin0> kanenas, allora forse hai sbagliato canale
<cristian_c> kanenas: e ora tu sei su quale os?
<kanenas> debian 8
<cristian_c> !chat | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> poi, "file o directory non esistente" ... .
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<kanenas> in pratica non posso dare richiesta di aiuto visto che debian e ubuntu sono similari
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> kanenas, scusami, ma in #debian-it , chiedi aiuto per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> che poi in realtà, è il contrario
<kanenas> ok ditelo chiaramente che rompo
<kanenas> allora scusate
<cristian_c> non si tratta di rompere
<Carlin0> e cmq anche su debian non è obbligatorio usare root
<kanenas> ok
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> kanenas: semplicemente, ti trovi nel canale di supporto s ubuntu
<kanenas> ok
<cristian_c> e ti è stato indicato un canale dove puoi parlare anche di altre distro
<cristian_c> se preferisci
<kanenas> vi ringrazio di tutto
<kanenas> e scusate il disturbo
<cristian_c> kanenas: torna a trovarci (con ubuntu)
<LINUX> salve a tutti.vi chiedo cortesemente un modello di notebook completamente compatibile con linux (tutte le periferiche compresa la cam)
<LINUX> prezzo massimo 250 euri.grazie di tutto
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-05
<viiicee> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 14.04 ,dovrei convertire un video e ho installato arista cerco di creare un preset ma mi richiede l'istallazione di un plugin Elemento GStreamer ffdeinterlace
<viiicee> cercando nell'ubuntu softer center lo trovo ma appena lo apro  mi dice Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg» nelle sorgenti software attuali.
<viiicee> come faccio ad installarli ?    grazie..
<Gandalf0183> buongiorno a tutti
<Gandalf0183> akis24: non so se si ricorda di me :D
<Gandalf0183> avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gandalf0183> io ho seguito i passaggi della guida ma anche se imposto come boot il dvd mi carica sempre e cmq ein
<Gandalf0183> windows
<ExPBoy> come hai fatto il dvd?
<Gandalf0183> l'ho masterizzato
<Gandalf0183> ho scaricato l'iso dal sito ubuntu
<ExPBoy> si ma come immagine o dati?
<Gandalf0183> un attimo eh
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Gandalf0183> con nero ho fatto dvd rom iso
<ExPBoy> devi scrivere immagine su disco
<ExPBoy> altrimenti non va
<ExPBoy> segui la guida che ti ho postato
<Gandalf0183> ExPBoy: grazie
<ExPBoy> prego
<Gandalf0183> quindi se con nero faccio dvd rom avvio ?
<ExPBoy> Gandalf0183, se vuoi fare come ti pare inutike chiedere
<Gandalf0183> no hai ragione
<Gandalf0183> :D
<Gandalf0183> era solo una extradomanda
<Gandalf0183> grazie mille
<Amex> vorrei sapere quando io scarico la iso di ubuntucome faccio a metterla su chiavetta?
<b00k3r> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<b00k3r> da windows puoi usare unetbootin
<akis24> Amex:  imposta anche il bios del pc per avviare dalla usb  e se usi windows al momento usa questo programma ..
<akis24> !winusb | Amex
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | Amex
<ubot-it> Amex: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<mettiu> qualcuno sa come si gestisce grub?
<akis24> !grub | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mettiu> domanda sbagliata.
<mettiu> ho una lista di sistemi operativi e vorrei cancellarne qualcuno. è possibile?
<mettiu> si fa da grub?
<akis24> mettiu: si fa' da grub si  ma a che scopo ?
<ExPBoy> mettiu, se aggiorni il grub i SO cancellati vengono eliminati da esso
<akis24> mettiu:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci   comunque anche qui hai qualcosa da leggere
<mettiu> credo che per ogni SO ci sia una partiziione quindi io vorrei eliminare anche le partizioni e recupeare spazio.
<mettiu> corretto?
<mettiu> come fare?
<ExPBoy> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<akis24> mettiu: immagino tu usi il grub di una delle versioni per avviare le altre ? è cosi ?
<ExPBoy> sono cose diverse comunque
<mettiu> akis24, penso di si.
<ExPBoy> uhmm
<mettiu> gnu grub 2.02
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> mettiu, se non hai chiaro come fare lascia perdere
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13699580/
<mettiu> questo è il mio gnu grub
<mettiu> alla fine vorrei tenere solo 1 xp  e 1 linux, di nuova installazione.
<mettiu> cosa mi consigliate?
<akis24> mettiu: quando ne sarai certo ne riparliamo .. che se metti mano a grub senza sapere combini pasticci ... comunque se ne usi una per avviare tramite grub anche le altre portati sulla versione che utilizzi e poi con gparted elimini le partizioni degli altri sistemi operativi oppure le formatti e poi su quella in uso ti basta dare sudo update-grub e spariranno le voci
<akis24> mettiu:  se non sei certo lascia perdere che sono guai dopo eh ..
<mettiu> akis24, grazie, ma devo sistemare questa situazione ho troppi sistemi operativ i che non mi ricordo nemmeno le password!
<mettiu> capisci?
<mettiu> e poi mi portano via spazio e disco fisso. quindi volevo togliere roba vecchia. e installare un nuovo ubuntu.
<akis24> mettiu: tu cerca di capire che se sbagli sono guai .. regolati per conseguenza
<mettiu> akis24,
<akis24> mettiu:
<mettiu> capisco cosa dici, in effetti è vero.
<mettiu> gparted dove si trova?
<akis24> mettiu: sulla distro che usi .. esempio
<mettiu> non lo trovo!
<Carlin0> mettiu, ala fine hai 2 ubuntu e 2 windows o sbaglio ?
<mettiu> non credo.
<mettiu> 1xp e 2 linux
<Carlin0> mettiu, che ubuntu stai usando ora ?
<mettiu> 12.10
<mettiu> (ma solo per riuscire a chattare)
<Carlin0> che è fuori supporto ...
<mettiu> ma è solo per riuscire a chattare con voi
<Carlin0> perchè con il 15.10 non riesci ?
<Carlin0> OPs 15.04
<mettiu> perchè non mi ricordo la passaword di accesso
<Carlin0> la ripristini
<mettiu> non sono capace
<Carlin0> ci sono le guide ...
<Carlin0> mettiu, metti in paste questo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<mettiu> adesso devo uscire, ma volevo sistemare questa cosa, questo pomeriggio, alla fine devo cancellare due ubuntu vecchi e metterne su uno nuovo.
<akis24> Carlin0:  e sempre qui ..
<Carlin0> se cancelli tutti gli ubuntu resterai senza grub e non avvii + nulla
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13699831/
<Carlin0> io vedo un solo ubuntu e un pasticcio con win
<mettiu> ma se faccio un liveUSB posso dire di installare il sistema che scelgo e togliere le altre ubuntu?
<Carlin0> si certo ...
<mettiu> e allora è quello che mi serve.
<mettiu> no?
<Carlin0> potresti cancellare tutto , tenere solo win e fare una bella installazione pulita
<Carlin0> forse è la cosa + semplice ...
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> come fare?
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> prepara su usb avvii la live e vieni qui chiedi a chi c'è ..
<mettiu> quale sistema operativo consigliate.
<ExPBoy> :(
<mettiu> visto che la LTS è la 14.04
<mettiu> e la prossima LTS 16.04 arriva il 2016-04-21
<mettiu> ?
<Carlin0> mettiu, metti in paste cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> che vediamo che cpu hai
<mettiu> !pastebin
<Carlin0> e dicci anche la ram
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13700029/
<mettiu> ram? non sono capace
<Carlin0> mettiu, free
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13700059/
<Carlin0> mettiu, lubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<mettiu> mi spiace ma devo proprio andare!!!! grazie ciao e adopo
<mettiu> lubuntu?
<mettiu> l?
<Carlin0> si ... se metti ubuntu sarà un chiodo
<mettiu> significa light?
<Carlin0> esatto
<mettiu> lo trovo dove?
<Carlin0> hai un processore abbstanza scarso
<Carlin0> !deriivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deriivate'
<Carlin0> !derivate
<mettiu> ok
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<mettiu> grazie
<mettiu> ciao
<Carlin0> segui il link
<Amex> non riesco a connettermi alla wi-fi di casa come si fa?
<Amex> non riesco a connettermi alla wi-fi di casa
<Amex> come si fa?
<dariz> buongiorno ho ubuntu 12.10 non riesco a trovare un server adatto per scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> dariz, la 12.10 è fuori supporto devi installare qualcosa di + nuovo tipo la 14.04 o la 15.10
<Carlin0> Amex, sei con ubuntu ora ?
<dariz> si
<Carlin0> dariz, si cosa ?
<dariz> come faccio per passare ad una versione aggiornata?
<Carlin0> dariz, ormai non puoi + aggiornare devi reinstallare
<dariz> ah ok grazie
<Carlin0> dariz, che pc hai ?
<Carlin0> che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<dariz> centrino duo.. 1,5gb di ram
<Carlin0> dariz, lubuntu o xubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate | dariz
<ubot-it> dariz: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dariz> grazie
<hp_> qualcuno può darmi un aiuto con un problema di firefox? grazie
<caveat-> hp_: quale problema?
<hp_> firefox freeza immediatamente dopo apertura e non accetta input alcuno
<caveat-> hp_: tu cosa vedi?
<caveat-> hp_: e da quando ha iniziato a manifestare questo comportamento?
<Carlin0> mi sa che gli si è freezato ...
<caveat-> hp_: dovresti provare ad avviarlo in safe mode, dalla linea di comando: firefox --safe-mode
<caveat-> cosi' da eliminare quantomeno il dubbio se sia dovuto a qualche estensione
<hp_> stesso comportamento
<Carlin0> hp_, ma si freeza solo firefox o tutto l'OS ?
<hp_> solo firefox e quando è aperto tende a produrre problemi anche ad altre app: tipo leva audio a kaffeine, rallenta la digitazione su pigdiin come adesso, cpu 25% ram 35%
<Carlin0> hp che ubuntu hai ?
<caveat-> hp_: allora prova a creare un nuovo profilo: firefox -no-remote -P
<hp_> non si perdono book e estensioni vero? ora mi era apparso un avviso di script che non sono riuscito a leggere
<caveat-> (killa prima l'eventuale processo firefox attivo)
<caveat-> hp_: no, ne crei uno nuovo
<caveat-> gli dai un nome
<Carlin0> hp_, hai letto i requisiti di sistema prima di installare ?
<caveat-> e poi lo avvierai come: firefox -P "nome-che-gli-hai-dato" -no-remote
<hp_> ora funziona ma esiste un modo veloce per importare inquesto tutti book del precedente e estensioni
<caveat-> hp_: nel senso che non ti ricordi i nomi delle estensioni che avevi?
<caveat-> per i bookmarks direi che basta copiare nella nuova dir del nuovo profilo quelli vecchi
<hp_> che sono sotto .mozilla/blabla?
<caveat-> hp_: in ~/.mozilla/firefox dovresti avere ora 2 dir, una per ciascun profilo
<hp_> esatto se faccio cp -R defualt a nuovo prof ricreo il problema?
<caveat-> devi copiarti solo le parti che ti interessano
<hp_> i book e le estenzioni dove sono?
<Carlin0> se copi tutto sei punto a capo eh
<Carlin0> le estensioni sono in .mozilla/extensions
<caveat-> hp_: direi ~/.mozilla/firefox/nome-del-prof.default/bookmarkbackups per i segnalibri
<caveat-> e ~/.mozilla/firefox/nome-del-prof.default/extensions per le estensioni
<caveat-> pero' non copierei niente per le estensioni, le reinstalli a mano
<caveat-> da li' pero' puoi quantomeno vedere i nomi di quelle che avevi installate
<caveat-> la cosa piu' importante sarebbero stati gli eventuali settings di certe estensioni
<caveat-> per quelli dovevi fare backup prima
<hp_> in realtà ora funziona e riguardo le estensioni mi chiede di reinstallare con un avviso e riavvio ora sembra funzionare come nuovo
<caveat-> hp_: ok, quindi ti ha funzionato per un po', e ad un certo punto ha iniziato a comportarsi in quel modo
<caveat-> non sai spiegarti il motivo, e non riesci a collegare quel fatto con qualcosa in particolare
<hp_> esatto. no nessun evento particolare. ho dormito con il net acceso. come faccio a copiare pw e importare i backup book che sono in formato json
<hp_> fatto importa e salva da history e i cookie (sempre che nei cookie siano memorizzati i  miei carrelli della spesa vari )
<lasa81> ciao a tutti, sto cercando un programma chi permetta di estrarre le iso dei giochi e metterle su xbox360 rgh.. in rete ho trovato xipper per ubuntu, ma non riesco a trovarla su ubuntu software center.. per caso  non è un programma "ufficiale" o si trova in repo non ufficiali? In tal caso sapete consigliarmi un programma alternativo?
<hp_> grazie caveat e tutti
<mettiu> help
<mettiu> non riesco a installare niente.
<ioria> mettiu, qualche dettaglio in più ?
<mettiu> pastebin
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13705949/
<mettiu> questo è un po il tutto
<mettiu> su un pc ho diversi so.
<mettiu> ubuntu che non riesco a formattare.
<mettiu> togliere eliminare
<mettiu> per poi mettere un lubuntu
<mettiu> in pratica non so che fare. hoprovato a scaricare wubi chiavetta live usb ma non riesco a fare niulla
<ioria> mettiu, lascia stare wubi...   io avvierei lubuntu in 'Try', scaricherei gparted, elimerei la partitione , riavvierei la live ed installerei Lubuntu
<mettiu> ubuntu in tray significa? ioria,
<ioria> mettiu, quando fai partire un cd o usb con ubuntu, puoi sceglere se installarlo subito o provarlo (try)
<mettiu> scusa, ma come faccio a mettere lubuntu in trey su usb?
<mettiu> esiste una guida?
<mettiu> tray pardon
<ioria> mettiu, hai già il supporto con lubuntu sopra ?
<ioria> mettiu, cd , usb ?
<mettiu> ho scarico l'iso del ubuntu ma non so come metterlo su usb
<Carlin0> !usbwin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ioria> mettiu, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<mettiu> Carlin0, ho gia provato ma non riesco.
<Carlin0> mettiu, sei da ubuntu ora
<mettiu> si ora si.
<mettiu> ma io ho provato da xp con pendrive ho caricato liso lubuntu, ma dopo un po si è bloccato ttto.
<Carlin0> hai la penetta usb ?
<mettiu> si
<Carlin0> mettiu, hai scaricato lubuntu ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Carlin0> bene inserisci la chiavetta nel pc e metti in paste sudo fdisk -l
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13706560/
<Carlin0> mettiu, è quella da 4 gb giusto ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> ne ho inserita solo una quella da 4.
<Carlin0> ok la iso lubuntu è in scaricati ?
<mettiu> si
<Carlin0> fammi vedere ls Scaricati
<mettiu> come facio?
<Carlin0> ls Scaricati
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<mettiu> pc2@pc2ThinkCentre:~/Scaricati$ ls
<mettiu> DD.TXT~  lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<mettiu> pc2@pc2ThinkCentre:~/Scaricati$
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<mettiu> fatto
<mettiu> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo dd if=Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=dev/sdb
<Carlin0> mettiu, aspetta che finisca ...
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13706794/
<mettiu> non ba
<mettiu> non va Carlin0
<Carlin0> mettiu, dd if=lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=dev/sdb
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13706866/
<Carlin0> mettiu, ls
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13706899/
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo dd if=lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=dev/sdb
<mettiu> non va
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13706953/
<Carlin0> o cacchio ...
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo dd if=lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<mettiu> niente
<mettiu> non va
<Carlin0> fai vedere ....
<akis24> uhm..
<Carlin0> ma la chiavetta è ancora attaccata si ?
<mettiu> mi sa che mi avevi dato il comando per espellerla...
<mettiu> umount
<Carlin0> eh no
<mettiu> o sbaglio'
<Carlin0> abbiamo smontato solo la partizione
<Carlin0> [15:11:33] <Carlin0> mettiu, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<mettiu> non so cosa fare.
<mettiu> sono mesi che voglio installare so nuovo ma non riesco....
<Carlin0> mettiu, fammi vedere l'errore
<Carlin0> vai tranqui
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13707063/
<Carlin0> mettiu, il comando sotto non ha dato errore ...
<mettiu> quindi?
<Carlin0> sta lavorando o è tornato il cursore ?
<mettiu> errore.
<mettiu> c'è
<mettiu> fiile o directory non esistenre.
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<mettiu> non lavora niente. qua
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13707063/
<Carlin0> questo è quello di prima
<Carlin0> il comando sotto non ha dato errore ...
<mettiu> quale comando?
<Carlin0> l'ultimo che hai dato
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> l0'ho ridato, quindi sta riscrivendo.
<mettiu> e in effetti funziona
<Carlin0> aspetta che finisca
<akis24> bene aspetta che finisca tornera' il cursore ..
<mettiu> ci mette  cosi tanto?
<Carlin0> dipende dal tuo pc
<mettiu> fatto
<Carlin0> ok ora riavvia setta il bios per il boot da usb
<Carlin0> mettiu, hai dati da salvare ?
<mettiu> no
<Carlin0> vuoi tenere solo xp hai detto vero ?
<mettiu> si
<Carlin0> riavvia e poi torna qui da live
<mettiu> aspetta
<mettiu> non capisco.
<mettiu> riavvio e con cosa ritorno?
<Carlin0> devi entrare nelle impostazioni de bios , settare il boot da usb , ok ?
<mettiu> forse questo riesco.
<mettiu> ma tornare qui da live? cosa significa?
<Carlin0> ecco , al che ti si avvia una sessione live di lubuntu
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> ma come faccio a entrare in chat dopo?
<Carlin0> come hai fatto adesso...
<mettiu> adesso sto usando xchat.
<mettiu> con dati registrati
<Carlin0> aspe ti do il link
<Carlin0> mettiu, con firefoz apri sto sito http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Carlin0> scegli supporto tecnico
<gianni> ci sono?
<mettiu> ok
<Carlin0> scrivi /nick gianni000
<mettiu> Carlin0,
<mettiu> ma adesso entro nel bios faccio partire in live.
<mettiu> ok^
<mettiu> ^
<mettiu> ?
<Carlin0> ok
<mettiu> e poi?
<Carlin0> poi vieni qui
<mettiu> ah ok.
<mettiu> dai provo. adesso grazie.
<mettiu> per entrare nel bios come facio'
<mettiu> ?
<Carlin0> quello dipende dal tuo pc ... leggi all'avvio cosa dice c'è da premere un pulsante che cambia da pc a pc , potrebbe essere f2 o del o altr
<mettiu> ok vado
<mettiu> Carlin0, nient
<mettiu> non riesco a far partite lubuntu da usb.
<mettiu> ho modificato il bios portanto prima gli usb
<mettiu> ma mi parte con grub normale.
<Carlin0> che voci hai nel bios ?
<Carlin0> usbhdd ?
<mettiu> usb usb
<Carlin0> mettiu, fai un cd al massimo
<mettiu> non ricordo con precisione,
<mettiu> peggio che andar di notte.
<mettiu> non ho nemmeno il cs.
<mettiu> cd.
<mettiu> ma non mi va piu la presa usb adesso.
<mettiu> non vede la chiavetta.
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto del bios ?
<Carlin0> cambia presa
<mettiu> nemmeno l'altra.
<mettiu> me l'hai fatta disabiitare?
<Carlin0> mettiu, leva e rimetti la chiavetta
<Carlin0> lsusb
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> ciao
<davide> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi=
<davide> ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13708190/
<mettiu> non vede la chiave usb!!!!
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo fdisk -l
<davide> scusate allora, sto scaricando ububtu perché a quanto pare mi serve per vedere i contenuti di un hard disk che ha montato come s.o. una versione di ubunutu. una volta terminato il download, è come un applicazione o mi installa priprio ubuntu come s.o.?
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13708247/
<Carlin0> davide, ubuntu è un OS
<davide> e mi pareva di averlo capito, quindi mi si installerebbe in un altra partizione del mio pc?
<Carlin0> mettiu, hai tolto e rimesso la chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> davide, si in una partizione a se stante
<davide> non mi va a incidere comunque su windows che ho installato su pc giusto?
<Carlin0> davide, che windows hai ?
<davide> 10
<Carlin0> davide, hai uefi ?
<davide> si
<mettiu> Carlin0, non va la chiavetta
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> !installazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mettiu> tolta e rimessa, non la vede, sta chiavetta!
<Carlin0> davide, in fase di installazione scegli l'opzione installa al fianco di
<Carlin0> mettiu, si che la vede
<davide> ok, grazie mille..!!!
<Carlin0> Disco /dev/sdb: 4009 MB, 4009754624 byte
<mettiu> Carlin0,
<mettiu> 1 usb key 2 usb fdc
<mettiu> ma non vede la chiave.
<Carlin0> sei riuscito o no?
<mettiu> ci passa sopra e va al grub.
<Carlin0> mettiu, procurati un cd/dvd
<mettiu>  (non è possibile tutto il pomeriggio e non riuscire!!!)
<mettiu> e poi una volta col cd?
<Carlin0> gli masterizzi la iso come immagine
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> e poi avvii con quello
<mettiu> masterizzo solo la iso?
<mettiu> quella da 750 mb
<Carlin0> si ma segui la guida
<Carlin0> devi masterizzare "come immagine " non " come dati"
<mettiu> MD5Sum
<mettiu> cosa è?
<mettiu> dove si trova?
<mettiu> troppo difficile
<mettiu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Carlin0> mettiu, hai il cd ?
<mettiu> si lho recuperato
<Carlin0> apri brasero
<mettiu> ok
<Carlin0> che opzioni ti da ?
<Carlin0> c'è masterizza immagine ?
<mettiu> ma iso è 750
<mettiu> mentre il cd da 700
<Carlin0> e niente o un cd da 750 o un dvd
<mettiu> ok dvd
<mettiu> masteriszzo come immagine?
<Carlin0> si da brasero scegli masterizza immagine
<Carlin0> e gli dai la iso
<mettiu> ok dopo la masterizzazione?
<Carlin0> riavvii e imposti il boot da cd/dvd
<mettiu> sperem
<Carlin0> mettiu, sei da live cd ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> sono riuscito.
<mettiu> ma adesso è sorto altro problema, a me serve shotwell.
<mettiu> lubuntu posso averlo?
<Carlin0> dopo quello...
<mettiu> ok dimmi
<Carlin0> adesso intstalliamo
<Carlin0> apri gparted
<Carlin0> premi stamp
<Carlin0> e carica la schermata su imgur
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettiu> non riesco a caricare!!!!!
<mettiu> la foto
<Carlin0> qual'è il problema ?
<Carlin0> vai su imgur
<mettiu> NON funzina stamp
<mettiu> credo che non funzioni su lubuntu
<mettiu> devo installare shutter.
<Carlin0> vabè lascia perdere...
<Carlin0> gparted è aperto ?
<mettiu> si
<Carlin0> cancella sda5 6 7 8
<mettiu> mi posiziono sul 5 e poi prtemo canc?
<mettiu> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<Carlin0> no clicchi su sda5 e dal menu scegli elimina o delete
<Carlin0> allora fai così clicca su sda6
<Carlin0> e fai swapoff
<mettiu> ok fatto
<mettiu> mi da inallocato 160 gb
<Carlin0> vai su la 5 e fai delete o cancella
<Carlin0> le hai cancellate tutte dalla 5 in poi ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> confermo
<Carlin0> fai applica
<Carlin0> c'è una V verde in alto
<mettiu> dove'
<Carlin0> spe che installo gparted
<mettiu> fatto
<Carlin0> hai fatto applica ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> ha lavorato
<Carlin0> apri un terminale
<mettiu> e mi ha proposto di salvare un file.
<mettiu> ma non sono riusciuto a salvarlo, pertchè non ho documenti o scrivania.
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> fa nulla
<Carlin0> apri un terminale
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> terminale?
<mettiu> dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> si
<mettiu> non ce' in lubunti
<mettiu> lubuntu
<Carlin0> nel menù
<Carlin0> ce ce
<Carlin0> si chiama lxterminal
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13709918/
<Carlin0> ok avvia l'installazione e dimmi passo passo cosa ti chiede
<mettiu> da dove?
<Carlin0> ci deve essere un link sulla scrivania
<mettiu> isntalla lubuntu ?
<Carlin0> si
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> lingua italiano avanti
<Carlin0> ok
<mettiu> per un risultato ottimale 4,5 gb spazio libero
<mettiu> sia connesso a internet
<mettiu> flag con scaricare gli aggionramento durante l'installazione
<Carlin0> scarica gli aggiornmenti
<mettiu> installazione di software di terze parti.
<mettiu> quindi metto il flag a tutt e due !
<mettiu> corretto?
<mettiu> avanti ok
<Carlin0> si anche software di 3° parti
<mettiu> sta lavorando.
<Carlin0> vai avanti
<mettiu> si si sta lavorando
<Carlin0> vai calmo eh ...
<Carlin0> che se sbagliamo un passo poi è tutto da rifare
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> adesso mi dice
<mettiu> installa lubuntu accanto
<mettiu> oppure cancella il disco e installa lubuntu
<mettiu> altro
<Carlin0> scegli installa accanto
<mettiu> altro è oossibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere più partizioni per lubuntu
<mettiu> faccio installa accanto
<Carlin0> scegli installa accanto si si
<Carlin0> è la via + semplice
<mettiu> ok dato il si
<mettiu> scrivere le modifihce sui dischi?
<Carlin0> si
<mettiu> le seguentu parti. stanno per essere formatta 5 e 6
<Carlin0> una è la swap ?
<mettiu> adesso mi propone la localita
<Carlin0> europe / roma
<mettiu> italia italaian
<mettiu> il vostro nome e cognome
<mettiu> il nome del computer
<mettiu> nome utente
<mettiu> passwors....
<Carlin0> tuo nome lascia bianco
<Carlin0> il resto metti quello che vuoi , ricordati la pass che metti
<mettiu> accedere automaticamente'
<mettiu> ?
<mettiu> richiedere la password personale per accedere?
<Carlin0> vedi tu se vuoi ...
<mettiu> ok
<Carlin0> se lo usi solo tu puoi anche mettere accedi automatico
<mettiu> immagine di benvenuto
<mettiu> credo stia installando
<mettiu> si è partito.
<Carlin0> ti ha mica chiesto di criptare le partizioni ?
<mettiu> mi ha chiestodi criptare la password.
<mettiu> ma non ho criptato niente.
<Carlin0> ok
<Carlin0> se cripti le partizioni alle volte fa casini
<Carlin0> ci metterà un po ora ...
<mettiu> ma dove sono le cartelle?
<Carlin0> eh aspetta che installa
<mettiu> installazione terminata,
<mettiu> continua a provare. o riavvia ora
<Carlin0> riavvia
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> a dopo
<mettiu> ok ripartito, con lubuntu
<mettiu> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> mettiu, cosa usavi xchat per chattare
<Carlin0> ?
<mettiu> si.
<Carlin0> allora...
<mettiu> ma forse qui c'è un'altra chat?
<mettiu> intendo in lubuntu c'è altro tipo di softeare per chattare?
<Carlin0> mettiu, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade && sudo apt -y install shotwelll hexchat
<Carlin0> mettiu, è tutto uguale
<mettiu> ok dato la lista.
<Carlin0> solo che ti faccio mettere hexchat che è + aggiornato ...
<mettiu> si ok..
<mettiu> va bene
<mettiu> dammi il comando per favore
<Carlin0> ma è un fork di xchat quindi molto simile
<Carlin0> se hai dato il comando di prima sei a posto
<mettiu> ok, sta caricando
<mettiu> altra cosa....
<mettiu> la rete.
<mettiu> vedo che nelle cartelle non la vede.
<Carlin0> che rete ?
<mettiu> scusa.
<mettiu> il nas.
<mettiu> un disco esterno.
<Carlin0> !nas
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nas'
<Carlin0> è un disco usb ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> no
<mettiu> un nas.
<mettiu> un disco esteno  ma in rete.
<mettiu> senza usb.
<Carlin0> in rete ... non sono pratico di questo ...aspè
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<mettiu> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Attached_Storage
<Carlin0> devi leggere questa guida
<Carlin0> eh li non so aiutarti
<Carlin0> leggi la guida di samba
<mettiu> impossibile trovare il pacchetto shotwell!!1
<mettiu> che faccio?
<Carlin0> !info shotwee
<ubot-it> Package shotwee does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.22.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 1580 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<mettiu> quindi?
<Carlin0> sei sicuro di non aver sbagliato a scrivere ?
<mettiu> scriverE?'
<mettiu> QUI non esiste una linea perscrivere come in ubuntu!!
<mettiu> qui ricerco dai menu
<Carlin0> si il comando sul terminale
<Carlin0> certo cerchi i programmi dal menu
<mettiu> sudo apt-get install shotwell
<Carlin0> eh
<mettiu> ok shotwell messo
<mettiu> per la chat?
<Carlin0> hexchat
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> per impostarla sul vostro canale?
<mettiu> mi dai delle dritte? per favore
<Carlin0> connetti il server freenode che è già in elenco ed enstri nel canale #ubuntu-it
<mettiu> seleziona freenode e poi faccio connetti?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> poi ti chiede il canale
<Carlin0> eccoti
<tasso> ok forse ci sono
<tasso> ciao
<Carlin0> tasso, cmq dalla lista server se clicchi su modifica puoi mettere dei canali in cui entrare in automatico
<Carlin0> poi te lo sistemi ...
<tasso> ok grazie!
<Carlin0> tasso,  ora con la 14.04 hai supporto fino al 2019
<tasso> aua
<tasso> uaua
<tasso> uau
<tasso> cosi ssono apposto per un po di anni!!!!
<akis24> ohhh e pure Carlin0  eh ;)
<Carlin0> poi dovrai cambiare anche pc credo :P
<tasso> no....
<tasso> per la visualizzazione delle foto, mi sapete consigliare un programma?
<akis24> tasso:  dovresti avere gia' nel menu' visualizzatore di immagini
<Carlin0> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Carlin0> mi assento ... bai
<squikko> buonasera, ho il seguente problema: ogni tanto mi capita che vado per lanciare una stampa sulla mia hp desk 3055a e la stampa non parte. Devo andare in impostazioni, cancellare la stampante, di nuovo cercarla  e reinstallarla e allora rifunziona tutto. Da che dipende? Grazie
<frufru> salve
<frufru> vorrei cancellare windows 8 e installare ubunto
<Guest8859> salve, ho problemi con gli auricolari. Conosco alsamixer, ho provato di tutto, anche il force-reload ma non funzionano. Come fare?
<cristian_c> !ubunto | frufru
<ubot-it> frufru: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<frufru> è si
<cristian_c> Guest8859: li hai collegati all'apposito jack?
<caveat-> squikko: che ti dice:  sudo lpstat -s
<Guest8859> cristian_c, ovvio
<frufru> vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu su windows 8 cancellando quest'ultimo
<cristian_c> Guest8859: mai dare cose per scontato :D
<cristian_c> frufru: l'hai già provato in live?
<frufru> no
<squikko> caveat- mi dice questo: destinazione predefinita del sistema: HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series
<squikko> dispositivo per HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series: hp:/net/Deskjet_3050A_J611_series?zc=dhcppc8
<cristian_c> frufru: allora scarica il file .iso, masterizzalo, fai il boot da dvd e scegli dal menù: 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<frufru> nel caso fossi senza masterizzatore e senza chiavetta usb?
<cristian_c> caveat-: serve veramente sudo?
<cristian_c> frufru: semplice
<cristian_c> frufru: ti procuri un masterizzatore esterno o una chiavetta usb
<caveat-> cristian_c: non serve, pero' credo che non si sappia intuire quale sia il motivo che gli determina cio'
<cristian_c> caveat-: se non serve, non va dato
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<Guest8859> cristian_c, qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> Guest8859: 'ho provato tutto' <- che cosa?
<Guest8859> cristian_c, ho provato a seguire i vari forum in internet
<caveat-> squikko: lpstat -p che dice?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest8859
<ubot-it> Guest8859: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<frufru> ho un hd esterno
<squikko> caveat- Dice: la stampante HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series è inattiva.  è stata abilitata da sab 28 nov 2015 17:05:11 CET
<frufru> ma non so aprirlo
<squikko> (che forse è l'ultima volta che ho rifatto la procedura che ti ho descritto prima
<cristian_c> frufru: l'hard disk va pure bene
<cristian_c> esterno
<cristian_c> frufru: lo puoi usare come una chiavetta usb per creare il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> da cui effettuare, intendp
<frufru> ok
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> frufru: è occupato quell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> o è vuoto?
<frufru> il fatto è che windows lo riconosce come dispositivo\stampante ma non lo apre
<cristian_c> stampante?
<cristian_c> squikko: che dice la coda di stampa?
<tasso> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<caveat-> squikko: lpstat -d che dice?
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13713717/ non riesco a installare questo, cosa può essere?
<frufru> cioè rileva l'hd ma non si apre
<frufru> forse perchè è incopatibile
<cristian_c> frufru: ci sono dati all'interno?
<frufru> si
<cristian_c> frufru: procurati una chiavetta o un masterizzatore esterno
<caveat-> squikko:
<cristian_c> tasso: da dove hai preso quel pacchetto?
<frufru> non c'è un altro modo?
<cristian_c> frufru: i modi sono quelli appena descritti
<cristian_c> come pensi di poter eseguire il boot senza supporti?
<squikko> nelle impostazioni non trovo la coda di stampa ..cmq ho lancoato una stampa ed è partita regolare oggi
<cristian_c> frufru: serve un installer, una sorgente di installazione...
<caveat-> squikko: digita:   sudo lpadmin -p HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series -E
<caveat-> squikko: e poi ridai  lpstat -p e posta che dice
<cristian_c> frufru: che dovresti preparara, ma, come dire, senza un supporto da cui poter bootare...
<cristian_c> squikko: clic destro sulla stampante, ad esempio....
<squikko> dice questo dopo lpstat -p : la stampante HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series è inattiva.  è stata abilitata da sab 05 dic 2015 18:40:56 CET
<squikko>  ready to print
<caveat-> squikko: ok
<caveat-> squikko: adesso dai:  lpadmin -d HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series
<squikko> cristian_c grazie l'ho trovata: è pulita la coda di stampa, non ho nulla in sospeso
<squikko> caveat- fatto
<caveat-> squikko: prova se funziona ora
<frufru> non riesco ad aprire l'hd
<squikko> caveat- si funziona
<caveat-> squikko: e prima di fare quello che ti ho detto funzionava?
<cristian_c> frufru: che pc hai?
<frufru> ho un portatile hp i3
<squikko> si . Mi succede che magari tra una decina di giorni non funziona e devo disistallarla e reistallarla perchè stampi
<frufru> con windows 8
<cristian_c> frufru: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<squikko> caveat- ora me lo farà ancora?
<caveat-> squikko: se lo dovesse fare ancora, tu digiterai:    sudo lpadmin -p HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series -E
<frufru> 4 ram
<caveat-> squikko: te ne ricorderai?
<frufru> 4005u 1,70 ghz
<squikko> ora me lo scrivo. E a quel punto funzionerà e non me lo darà più?
<caveat-> squikko: a quel punto funzionera'
<squikko> ok allora grazie
<frufru> e una amd radeon
<caveat-> squikko: ma se non dovesse, verrai qui e ricorderai il problema
<cristian_c> frufru: ok
<cristian_c> frufru: per provare ubuntu ci potrebbe essere una alternativa
<cristian_c> frufru: ovvero, installarlo in macchina virtuale
<frufru> ok
<cristian_c> frufru: scarichi il file .iso
<squikko> ok grazie
<frufru> ok
<frufru> fatto+
<cristian_c> frufru: dipende dal software di virtualizzazione, ma nel caso ti potrebbe permettere di caricare il file .iso come disco d'installazione della macchina virtuale
<frufru> devo usare virtual box?
<cristian_c> frufru: non so, quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> a quanto ne so, virtualbox dovrebbe permetterterlo
<cristian_c> frufru: questo per ora, appena puoi, procurati una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> per un boot di sistema 'reale'
<cristian_c> e non 'virtuale'
<frufru> la chiavetta deve essere vuota?
<cristian_c> frufru: sì
<cristian_c> frufru: e dev'essere formattata in fat32
<frufru> ok grazie
<cristian_c> altrimenti non funziona
<InnerPower> Qual'è il pacchetto base di Xubuntu?
<InnerPower> xubuntu-core?
<cristian_c> InnerPower: che devi fare?
<InnerPower> Dovrei installare Xubuntu su PC datato, e vorrei farlo da synaptic
<InnerPower> Ergo come ambiente
<InnerPower> Quindi cosa porta tutto? Xubuntu-desktop?
<cristian_c> da synaptic?
<cristian_c> InnerPower: che pc?
<InnerPower> Tra l'altro devo anche capire quanta Ram ha, mi date il comando da terminale?
<InnerPower> PC fisso
<cristian_c> InnerPower: xubuntu-desktop è come se avessi xubuntu
<cristian_c> InnerPower: che os ha il pc, adesso?
<cristian_c> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.197 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<InnerPower> Ha mate, ma vedo che arranca quando apro più cose, anche se é reattivo quando navigo nelle tendine di sistema
<cristian_c> InnerPower: sudo lshw
<InnerPower> Ok
<cristian_c> !paste | InnerPower
<ubot-it> InnerPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<InnerPower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13715525/
<InnerPower> Dove trovo la ram nel testo?
<cristian_c> size: 486MiB
<cristian_c> circa 500 MB di ram
<cristian_c> InnerPower: il che vuol dire che, insieme alla cpu pentium 4, al massimo ci fai girare lubuntu, su quel pc
<InnerPower> Accidenti... Pensavo che ce la facesse con Xubuntu... Quanto chiede di ram?
<InnerPower> E Lubuntu?
<InnerPower> É chiaro che sarebbe meglio fare direttamente nuova installazione, ma é un PC condiviso e già tutto configurato, e non ho sottomano un hd esterno per fare tutto...
<cristian_c> InnerPower: requisiti minimi è diverso da requisiti consigliati
<cristian_c> avviare non significa usare
<InnerPower> Sì infatti mi serve un ambiente usabile e configurabile comodamente...
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<InnerPower> Qual'è il pacchetto base di lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<InnerPower> Grazie!
<cristian_c> di niente
<InnerPower> Problema, da Synaptic non mi scarica tutti i pacchetti richiesti...
<cristian_c> InnerPower: prova a installare da terminale
<InnerPower> Da terminale é sudo apt-get install?
<cristian_c> InnerPower: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<InnerPower> Ok grazie!
<InnerPower> Ricordavo bene!
<ghost71> buona sera  avrei bisogno di un aiuto per linux c'è qualcuno disponibile
<Carlin0> !chiedi | ghost71
<ubot-it> ghost71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ghost71> be la risposta è parecchio lunga
<ghost71> ops la domanda
<ghost71> cerco di essere il più breve possibile
<ghost71> ho un pc un po datato del 2003  con winows xp home  edition  che versione di linux potrei istallare?
<ghost71> se serve posso mettere i requisiti del pc
<Carlin0> ghost71, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<ghost71> ho un athalon 3000+ barton core 2 giga di ram
<Carlin0> ghost71, lubuntu 32 bit
<ghost71> ho provato con ubutu 15.10 ma era lentissimo
<ghost71> ora stavo provando con xubuntu
<Carlin0> no no
<ghost71> ma  allora meglio sche stoppi il download
<Carlin0> vai pure con lubuntu
<ghost71> ok ti ringrazio :)
<ghost71> provo .... ciao Carlino buona serata
<Carlin0> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-06
<abi71> ciao a tutti
<abi71> ho un problema di installazione di lubuntu su un il mio vecchio pc portatile Acer Travelmate 2702WLMi , alla schermata del boot quando seleziono installa lubuntu  ad un certo punto il pc si spegne
<ExPBoy> abi71, quanta ram?
<abi71> 1.2 gb
<ExPBoy> sicuro?
<abi71> per essere precisi 1280
<ExPBoy> l'hai aggiunta tu?
<abi71> si anni fa'
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<abi71> perche'?
<ExPBoy> quel processore fatica parecchio
<abi71> pentium 4 3ghz
<ExPBoy> appunto
<abi71> quindi non posso istallare neanche la versione piu' leggera di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> hai fatto prima una prova?
<ExPBoy> se non tiene non c'è molto da fare
<abi71> l'anno scorso avevo installato xubuntu e ogni tanto si bloccava e avevo rimesso xp , adesso xp e' lentissimo e volevo installare lubuntu ma purtroppo ad un certo punto si spegne da solo senza darmi errori bhoo
<ExPBoy> abi71, potrebbe anche essere un problema hardware magari è sporco intasato...
<ExPBoy> si surriscalda e va in protezione
<abi71> in effetti la ventola va' sempre
<ExPBoy> comunque siamo ot
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<abi71> ?
<Galanthor> ciao a tutti, potreste spiegarmi la procedura per collegare il mio notebook alla tv?
<Galanthor> ovviamente li ho gia collegati con cavo hdmi
<cristian_c> Galanthor: qual è il tuo notebook?
<cristian_c> Galanthor: e quale ubuntu stai usando?
<Galanthor> ho un hp pavilion e ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> Galanthor: hai provato ad aprire le impostazioni monitor su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Galanthor: il tv è impostato sull'ingresso hdmi?
<Galanthor> si la tv è impostata sull'ingresso giusto
<Galanthor> ho dato uno sguardo alle impostazioni di ubuntu e sinceramente non so cosa modificare
<cristian_c> Galanthor: prima di tutto vediamo. In un terminale, digita: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> Galanthor: apri le impostazioni di ubuntu e vai in Hardware
<cristian_c> e fai doppio clic sull'icona del display
<cristian_c> * clic singolo
<Galanthor> ci sono
<ExPBoy> eh
<Innerina> Ho il file system in sola lettura!!! Come gli modifico i permessi?
<Innerina> Non riesco a copia incollare i dati...
<cristian_c> Innerina: perché è in sola lettura?
<Innerina> Non lo so, fatto sta che in teoria dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, dato che sto scrivendo dall'ambiente Lubuntu...
<Innerina> cerco di spostare i dati dalla scrivania alla chiavetta ma niente, non me lo lascia fare
<Innerina> ergo mi sa che potrebbe essere un problema generale... i permessi della root dovrebbero essere modificati, ho idea...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Innerina: qualcuno li ha modificati, allora
<cristian_c> Innerina: prova un remount in scrittura
<cristian_c> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdasticass /
<darionz> salve... ho un problema con il bluetooth e ho pubblicato un post nella sezione "hardware"... se ci fosse qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi  gliene sarei grato. grazie!  :)
<Innerina> sicuro che è scritto giusto?
<cristian_c> Innerina: adatta secondo i tuoi parametri
<Innerina> eh non so come si fa...
<cristian_c> Innerina: controlla in gparted o con fdisk
<cristian_c> Innerina: la documentazione l'hai mai guardata in questi anni?
<Innerina> la root è nella partizione /dev/sda1
<cristian_c> allora sostituisci con /dev/sda1
<Innerina> sì ma questo caso non mi è mai capitato...
<Innerina> ok
<cristian_c> darionz: questo non è il forum
<cristian_c> darionz: quindi , descrivi il tuo problema
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente
<darionz> il dispositivo non viene riconosciuto nel senso che non compare l'icona nella barra dell'orologio e, quando apro le impostazioni del Bluetooth, ho solo la possibilità di attivarlo ma non di attivarne la visibilità (in quanto quest'ultimo tasto è grigio)
<darionz> Ho già installato da Ubuntu Software Center i pacchetti "bluez" , "python-gobject" e "python-dbus"
<darionz> ho anche installato in dual boot windows7 e li funziona tutto
<darionz> cristian_c
<cristian_c> darionz: rfkill list | pastebinit
<darionz> cristian_c che devo fare? pubblicare il risultato?
<darionz> o dare il comando?
<cristian_c> darionz: digita il comando
<darionz> ok
<darionz> aspetta
<darionz> mi restituisce questo:
<darionz> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<darionz> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<darionz> cristian_c
<cristian_c> eh
<darionz> lo installo?
<Innerina> Niente, non risolve...
<cristian_c> Innerina: che esce?
<cristian_c> !paste | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> darionz, ↑
<darionz> grazie e scusa ma non lo sapevo... a questo punto che faccio? installo pastebinit?
<Innerina> non è uscito nulla dando il comando ed ho riprovato lo spostamento... sempre filesystem in sola lettura...
<cristian_c> darionz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Innerina> pastebinit va in automatico se non ricordo male
<darionz> a me non lo da.... provo ad installarlo
<Innerina> sì installalo
<darionz> e dopo che lo installo do quel comando che mi ha dato prima cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Innerina: dmesg | tail
<darionz> l'ho installato... adesso do quel comando di prima fkill ecc... ?
<cristian_c> "darionz: rfkill list | pastebinit"
<darionz> ok
<darionz> mi restituisce un link
<darionz> posso postarlo?
<cristian_c> darionz: devi
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13750461/
<cristian_c> darionz: hciconfig hci0 | pastebinit
<darionz> ok cristian_c
<darionz> Can't get device info: No such device
<darionz> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> darionz: hcitool dev | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13750571/
<cristian_c> darionz: lsusb | pastebinit && lsusb -t | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13750650/
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13750651/
<darionz> mi ha restituito due link cristian_c
<cristian_c> darionz: ma è integrato?
<darionz> si
<darionz> noooooooooooooooo :(
<darionz> eccolo :D
<darionz> si è integrato e su windows 7 funziona
<cristian_c> darionz: lspci -k | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13750730/
<darionz> cristian_c se da tutte queste cose trovi altri aggiustamenti che posso fare al di la del bluetooth magari dimmeli che poi mi trovo io le procedure! :D
<cristian_c> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e056
<cristian_c> mancano i driver, pre
<cristian_c> pare
<darionz> e come benedizione li metto? ci ho provato in 10000 modi
<cristian_c> darionz: frena, che i pasticci sono dietro l'angolo
<cristian_c> se non si sta attenti a quello che si fa
<darionz> cioè? :/
<cristian_c> darionz: spiegane qualcuno, di questi 10000 modi
<darionz> ecco perchè mi affido a te! :D ahahahahah
<cristian_c> altrmenti non sappiamo che hai fatto
<darionz> eeee non lo so andavo nei forum e facevo quello che c'era scritto ad esempio dal wiki ubuntu ho installato un driver che mi mancava
<cristian_c> darionz: puoi essere più preciso?
<darionz> però niente di compromettente.... diciamo che da 1 a 10 so usare ubuntu 5.... nel senso che non so fare le cose ma so cosa faccio  il più delle volte
<darionz> si ti dico quale driver mi mancava aspe
<darionz> python-gobject
<darionz> questo non c'era e l'ho installato
<cristian_c> darionz: si legge la doc ufficiale di ubuntu, quando non si sa qualcosa
<cristian_c> darionz: non c'entra niente, col problema
<cristian_c> !info python-gobject
<ubot-it> python-gobject (source: pygobject): Python 2.x bindings for GObject - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-1build1 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 41 kB
<cristian_c> darionz: come vedi, quello che citi, non è un driver
<darionz> ah e allora è come se non avessi fatto nulla... gli altri comandi che ho sempre dato erano per visualizzare liste (un po' come hai fatto te)
<darionz> no ho sbagliato volevo dire pacchetto e ho detto driver
<cristian_c> darionz: ti servono i driver ralink
<cristian_c> e qui ci sono delle insidie
<darionz> e come posso fare per ottenerli?
<cristian_c> darionz: ci sono due possibili driver per il chip
<darionz> azz... cioè?
<darionz> dicevi che ci sono due possibili driver per il chip.... cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> ergo... che posso fa?
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13750969/
<Innerina> il comando che mi avevi dato...
<cristian_c> darionz: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<darionz> 15.10 64bit
<Innerina> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> [  316.053045] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<cristian_c> Innerina: sudo fdisk -l
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13751052/
<cristian_c> darionz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=600007
<Innerina> dov'é la pulce? Qui mi sembra tutto a posto... >.<
<darionz> cristian_c che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Innerina: prova: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<cristian_c> darionz: hai aperto il link?
<Innerina> ma risolve temporaneamente o definitivamente?
<darionz> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> Innerina: intanto prova
<cristian_c> darionz: e hai anche letto?
<darionz> si c'è uno che espone il problema, uno che gli da un link e un altro che gli dice di dare un titolo al post! :/
<Innerina> nessun output, è normale?
<Innerina> Riprovo a spostare i file...
<cristian_c> darionz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453605/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cristian_c> in effetti i link a launchpad sono rotti
<cristian_c> Innerina: dmesg | tail
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13751233/
<darionz> cristian_c devo seguire dove dice "download the source code" e poi seguire quella procedura?
<cristian_c> Innerina: mmmmm
<cristian_c> Innerina: sdb???
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma su che os sei?
<cristian_c> e dov'è installato ubuntu=
<Innerina> Non c'entrerà mica il fatto che Lubuntu porta un file system diverso da Mate?
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> Per cui confliggono?
<cristian_c> Innerina: puoi spiegare qual'è la situazione?
<cristian_c> che c'entra mate?
<Innerina> E' che principalmente avevo Mate ma poi ci ho installato Lubuntu essendo un pc fisso datato che fa fatica a reggere più applicativi insieme
<cristian_c> darionz: sì
<darionz> ok
<Innerina> Prima aveva XP ma l'ho piallato completamente per Mate, ex novo
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma io non vedo sdb nel risultato di fdisk
<Innerina> Adesso controllo da gparted ma nemmeno io lo vedo mi sembra
<Innerina> Ho capito perché... ho la chiavetta in fat32
<Innerina> sdb identifica il media...
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> In pratica sdb fa riferimento a /media/elisa/UUI cioè UUI la chiavetta usb
<Innerina> ed è formattata in fat32
<cristian_c> e cosa c'entra con il rimontaggio?
<Innerina> però mi sembra strano perché dovrebbe essere leggibile ed eseguibile da Lubuntu tranquillamente
<cristian_c> Innerina: puoi essere più precisa?
<Innerina> Il fatto è che dovevo spostare file dalla scrivania alla chiavetta
<cristian_c> non si capisce niene
<cristian_c> t
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<Innerina> e mi dava appunto output che il filesystem è in sola lettura
<Innerina> però mi sembra strano che dia questo errore
<Innerina> perché normalmente funziona ugualmente anche se formattato in fat
<cristian_c> Innerina: quindi non è la / ad avere problemi
<cristian_c> ma la chiavetta
<Innerina> Esatto... eppure finora non mi ha mai dato problemi =/
<cristian_c> Innerina: perché non sei mai chiara?
<Innerina> quindi che faccio? La formatto?
<cristian_c> quando esponi problemi
<Innerina> eh che ne sapevo di quale fosse la causa esatta... l'ho capito adesso quando mi hai detto di sdb
<Innerina> pensavo fosse colpa di / dato che diceva filesystem in sola lettura
<Innerina> però avevo detto anche prima che stavo cercando di spostare file da scrivania a chiavetta...
<cristian_c> non siamo indovini
<cristian_c> e le informazioni che fornisci , sono importanti
<Innerina> eh lo so ma a questo punto ora che abbiamo stanato la pulce, che faccio? La formatto?
<cristian_c> Innerina: contiene dati?
<Innerina> Un paio di cartelle che erano parte di una installazione di Ubuntu da chiavetta ma a questo punto posso pure cancellarle, i dati importanti sono in 2 cartelle sulla scrivania =)
<cristian_c> Innerina: apri gparted e formattala
<darionz> cristian_c ho fatto tutto e mi chiede di riavviare ma alla fine mi ha dato questo errore
<Innerina> Ok e come si fa, non l'ho mai fatto...
<cristian_c> !paste | darionz
<ubot-it> darionz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Innerina: molto semplicemente, apri gparted
<darionz> crisitan_c Makefile:24: set di istruzioni per l'obiettivo "all" non riuscito
<darionz> make: *** [all] Errore 2
<darionz> va bene uguale?
<cristian_c> seleziona la pendrive dal menù a tendina in alto a destra
<cristian_c> smontala
<cristian_c> smontala nel senso che smonti la partizione
<cristian_c> Innerina: e la cancelli
<cristian_c> la rifai
<cristian_c> e applichi le modifiche
<cristian_c> !paste | darionz
<ubot-it> darionz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> very simply
<darionz> ok
<Innerina> Ok... ma come la formatto? In che filesystem?
<cristian_c> Innerina: se era in fat32, ancora in fat32
<Innerina> ok
<darionz> cristian_c questo è il risultato finale http://paste.ubuntu.com/13751654/
<darionz> anzi questo è tutto il procedimento cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13751720/
<Innerina> Fatto, ora vediamo se dà ancora noie...
<cristian_c> darionz: non ha senso dare il make install, se il make fallisce
<darionz> che ne so ho seguito le istruzioni :(
<darionz> e quindi che faccio cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> darionz: se la strada è interrotta, non si forzano le transenne procedendo nel burrone
<darionz> hai ragione... ma non sono in grado di leggere i codici e quindi non so se una strada è interrotta o no
<darionz> cristian_c
<darionz> quindi a questo punto che posso fare?
<cristian_c> darionz: 'Errore 2' è eloquente
<Innerina> Funziona, ma non riesco a capire come possa essersi corrotta la chiavetta...
<cristian_c> che qualcosa è andato storto
<darionz> rieseguo da capo la procedura di modifica del file?
<cristian_c> Innerina: le vie del signore sono infinite
<Innerina> ha sempre funzionato bene finora =/
<darionz> magari ho sbagliato qualche riga?
<cristian_c> darionz: no
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> darionz: hai fatto bene le modifiche?
<darionz> si ne sono sicuro
<darionz> ho usato la funzione di ricerca testo per essere sicuro di non sbagliare riga
<Innerina> cristian_c: secondo te perché la chiavetta era diventata in sola lettura?
<cristian_c> Innerina: beh, alle domande da un milione di dollari
<cristian_c> non c'è una risposta univoca
<cristian_c> tra le quali è da contemplare l'imminente funerale
<cristian_c> della memoria usb
<Innerina> Magari perché l'ho staccata senza smontarla? Mi sembra strano, di solito la smonto a manina...
<Innerina> sì in effetti l'ho usata molto
<cristian_c> Innerina: vedi che la risposta non è univoca? :D
<Innerina> ma quanti anni durano in media?
<Innerina> eh lo so, volevo solo capire questo piccolo mistero >.<
<cristian_c> Innerina: le chiavette usb non sono note per la loro affidabilità e durabilità
<Innerina> per fortuna è solo da 4 giga
<Innerina> quindi non è una gran perdita
<Carlin0> non va ad anni ma a numero di volte che ci scrivi sopra
<cristian_c> in quanto impiegano solitamente chip nand di bassa qualità
<cristian_c> per contenere i costi
<cristian_c> e gli ingombri
<Innerina> ah e quante volte al massimo possono essere scritte?
<Carlin0> se poi formatti anche gli accorci ulteriormente la vita
<darionz> cristian_c ho ricontrollato è tutto modificato bene
<Innerina> Ricordo di averla formattata solo una volta prima di questa O.o
<cristian_c> darionz: un attimo
<darionz> sisi ti informavo solamente cristian_c
<Innerina> Quindi è possibile che possa essere ormai a fine vita? Di solito quali sono i sintomi?
<cristian_c> darionz: https://bitbucket.org/edmeme/rt3290-bluetooth-patched/src
<darionz> ok
<darionz> devo scaricare qualche file o seguire solo le procedure del terminale cristian_c?
<cristian_c> Innerina: se l'hai usata tanto, non ci mettere roba importante
<cristian_c> darionz: è una versione delcdriver più recente (patchata)
<Innerina> Va bene, mi sa che la sposto su nuova chiavetta da 4, ormai te le tirano dietro...
<Innerina> Quindi è possibile che possa essere ormai a fine vita? Di solito quali sono i sintomi?
<darionz> ok leggo
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> Innerina: le pendrive non hanno la funzione s.m.a.r.t , quindi te ne accorgi dai vari malfunzionamenti
<darionz> cristian_c non so che devo fare... non ho capito se devo scaricare la patch e poi sseguire il terminale o cosa... :/ scusa
<Innerina> la funzione smart cos'é? Non ne ho mai sentito parlare... dopo questo vado =)
<cristian_c> darionz: allora
<cristian_c> darionz: una cosa che potresti fare è scaricare l'ultima versione dei driver
<darionz> ma da quel link che mi hai dato che devo fare cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Innerina: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<cristian_c> darionz: https://github.com/alexandre-mbm/rt3290/releases/tag/3.9.3-patched
<darionz> cristian_c quindi il primo link che mi hai dato non lo devo seguire?
<cristian_c> darionz: qui è più semplice, perché è stato creato un deb apposito
<darionz> ah ok
<cristian_c> darionz: https://github.com/alexandre-mbm/rt3290/releases/tag/3.9.3-patched
<darionz> seguo il procedimento e ti dico
<cristian_c> darionz: anzi, incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> tutto l'output
<darionz> di cosa?
<cristian_c> darionz: dei comandi digitati
<darionz> ok ma qui mi da To install, to load, to stop, to test, to remove
<darionz> li eseguo tutti?
<cristian_c> darionz: no
<cristian_c> sostanzialmente, c'è da installare il pacchetto e caricare il driver
<darionz> quindi do to install e to load?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<darionz> e i dowload in fondo li lascio stare?
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> darionz: ovviamente, il pacchetto deb da installare, lo devi scaricare
<darionz> ah ok
<darionz> lo posso lasciare nella cartella scaricati e poi dare il comando di To install?
<caveat-> cristian_c: ma hai visto che il .deb e' specifico per la sola arch amd64?
<cristian_c> caveat-: archlinux?
<cristian_c> caveat-: (che non usa i deb)
<darionz> e quindi?
<darionz> non ti seguo scusa
<caveat-> cristian_c: dico per darionz, non so che arch abbia
<darionz> 64bit
<caveat-> intendevo architettura
<cristian_c> caveat-: ha 64 bit
<Carlin0> darionz, tu hai 32 o 64 bit ?
<darionz> 64
<darionz> cristian_c ho dato il comando To install ed è uscito fuori questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/13752798/
<cristian_c> quel deb è fatto per la 15.04, kernel 3.19
<darionz> la procedura che ho seguito è la seguente: ho aperto la cartella "scaricati", ho aperto da li un terminale e ho dato il comando  sudo dpkg -i rtbth_3.9.3-patched-1_amd64.deb
<darionz> è giusto?
<cristian_c> darionz: quindi, o installi il kernel 3.19, o ti tocca compilare
<darionz> cosa conviene? qual è la più semplice ed ottimale?
<cristian_c> darionz: puoi provare a compilare, in modo da non perdere tempo
<darionz> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> darionz: scarichi il codice sorgente (da uno dei link della pagina)
<cristian_c> segui le istruzioni contenute nel readme dei sorgenti
<darionz> posso scaricare indifferentemente tar.gz o zip?
<cristian_c> sono solo due formati di archivio diversi
<cristian_c> non conta
<darionz> non c'è un readme
<cristian_c> hai aperto l'archivio?
<darionz> si e dentro c'è:
<cristian_c> ottimo
<darionz> debian (cartella)
<darionz> include (cartella) tools (cartella)
<cristian_c> estrai il contenuto
<cristian_c> nella tua home
<darionz> ok aspe
<darionz> il readme sarebbe il "makefile" ?
<cristian_c> no
<darionz> e allora non c'è nessun readme
<darionz> aspe che controllo meglio dentro le sottocartelle
<cristian_c> darionz: come si chiama la cartella?
<caveat-> cristian_c: http://sprunge.us/bOdJ
<darionz> rtbth-3.9.3
<caveat-> in effetti non sembra esserci
<caveat-> c'e' solo README.Debian, ma 2 righe
<cristian_c> darionz: README.debian
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<darionz> dice questo "rtbth DKMS module for Debian
<darionz> This package was automatically generated by the DKMS system,
<darionz> for distribution on Debian based operating systems.
<darionz> "
<cristian_c> darionz: entra da terminale nella directory
<darionz> home?
<caveat-> darionz: rt3290-3.9.3-patched
<darionz> sisi è quella ho sbagliato a scrivere
<cristian_c> darionz: anteponi cd al comando che ti ha indicato caveat-
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> darionz: ora ls -l
<darionz> fatto
<cristian_c> darionz: anzi, digita: make
<darionz> anche se ho già digitato quello di prima'
<darionz> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> fatto
<darionz> posto il risultato?
<cristian_c> darionz: poi incolli tutto su pastebin
<darionz> ok
<Carlin0> sembra si tratti di un bel buggone però ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bluetooth/+bug/1189721
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753239/
<darionz> eccolo
<cristian_c> Carlin0: pare si trascini dalla 14.04
<cristian_c> più volte fixato
<darionz> Carlin0 le mie cose non sono mai semplici!! -.-' ahah
<Carlin0> cristian_c, su launchpad parlano del 2013
<Carlin0> eh darionz ma se non fixano ti attacchi
<darionz> quindi sto discorso di compilare non va più? Carlin0 cristian_c
<Carlin0> darionz, prova ...
<darionz> aspetto cristian_c che legge il mio pastebin
<Carlin0> a quel poco che ho capito coi kernel vecchi avevano fixato e si ripresenta con i kernel nuovi
<darionz> però che palle... uno usa ubuntu per meglio e si trova complicazioni epiche per un benedetto bluetooth!
<caveat-> https://github.com/alexandre-mbm/rt3290/issues/3
<cristian_c> darionz: semplicemente, spesso aggiustano correggendo il codice
<darionz> ma io adesso che faccio quindi? mi fermo qui e aspetto?
<cristian_c> darionz: pare che i sorgenti indicati da caveat siano risolutivi
<darionz> ok
<darionz> apro
<cristian_c> darionz: puoi provare a compilare quelli
<cristian_c> sperando che il make non si lamenti più di qualcosa
<darionz> scarico il file e leggo il readme??
<cristian_c> darionz: prima di tutto
<cristian_c> darionz: wget https://github.com/f1u77y/rtbth-dkms-aur/archive/3.9.4.1.tar.gz
<cristian_c> darionz: ma prima di digitare il comando
<cristian_c> chiudi e riapri il terminale
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> aspè, però, leggo aur, argghhh
<darionz> ok ho eseguito questo comando
<darionz> adesso?
<darionz> estraggo in home?
<cristian_c> ahhh, capito
<cristian_c> mea culpa
<darionz> ??
<cristian_c> darionz: sì, estrai
<darionz> fatto
<darionz> e c'è il readme con dei codici da dare
<cristian_c> darionz: cos'ha estratto?
<darionz> 15 files/cartelle tra cui un readme
<cristian_c> darionz: no
<cristian_c> darionz: debtro il tar.gz non c'era una cartella?
<darionz> si ce ne stanno 3
<darionz> include, releases, tools
<cristian_c> darionz: dentro il .tar.gz ci sono tre cartelle?
<caveat-> cristian_c: http://sprunge.us/RAGe il readme
<darionz> eh questo ce l'ho li dentro
<darionz> eseguo i comandi?
<caveat-> http://sprunge.us/JLBb tutto il contenuto
<cristian_c> darionz: estrai il contenuto del tar.gz in una nuova cartella
<darionz> ho cliccato col destro sul tar.gz e mi ha dato una nuova cartella, stesso nome
<darionz> con dentro dei files e cartelle
<darionz> il tutto in home
<cristian_c> darionz: entra da terminale nella cartella
<cristian_c> darionz: digita ls -l
<darionz> scusa ho cliccato col dx e ho fatto estrai qui
<darionz> ok
<darionz> ti do il risultato?
<cristian_c> darionz: sì
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753672/
<cristian_c> darionz: cat README.md | pastebinit
<darionz> do questo comando?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753704/
<cristian_c> darionz: make
<darionz> posto risultato?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753792/
<cristian_c> darionz: beh, meglio di prim
<darionz> infatti si.... sto iniziando a capire quantomeno la base della base ahah
<darionz> ora?
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo make install
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753880/
<cristian_c> darionz: lspci -k | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753931/
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4
<darionz> sudo: dkms: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo apt-get install dkms
<darionz> fatto
<darionz> ora do sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4 ?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> Error! Could not find module source directory.
<darionz> Directory: /usr/src/rtbth-3.9.4 does not exist.
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo depmod -a
<darionz> ok ha preso il comando
<darionz> ora do
<darionz> sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4   ?
<cristian_c> darionz: lspci -k | pastebinit
<darionz> ok
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754095/
<pie> ciao a tutti! un consiglio anche se mi sono già documentato sul sito di ubuntu...sto per creare un dual boot con windows 7 ...25 GB per ubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit sono sufficienti?
<darionz> pie dipende da cosa vuoi farci cmq si!
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1
<darionz> cristian_c Error! Could not find module source directory.
<darionz> Directory: /usr/src/rtbth-3.9.4.1 does not exist.
<pie> grazie darionz..niente di particolare sono alle prime armi
<darionz> figurati pie :)
<pie> allora passo all'installazione grazie ancora per il consiglio
<caveat-> darionz: se dai: cd /home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1  cosa ci trovi dentro?
<darionz> ti elenco tutti i files?
<caveat-> darionz: no, da quella dir dai:  ls -laR | grep -i Dic
<cristian_c> darionz: make INSTALL_MOD_PATH= INSTALL_MOD_DIR=kernel/drivers/bluetooth -C /lib/modules/4.2.0-19-generic/build M=/home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1 modules_install
<darionz> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754276/
<darionz> caveat- se do quel comando rischio di perdere tutto ciò che ho fatto con cristian_c ?
<darionz> non vorrei far confusione :/
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo make INSTALL_MOD_PATH= INSTALL_MOD_DIR=kernel/drivers/bluetooth -C /lib/modules/4.2.0-19-generic/build M=/home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1 modules_install
<caveat-> darionz: no
<darionz> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754324/
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo depmod -a
<darionz> cristian_c ha preso il comando
<cristian_c> darionz: lspci -k | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754364/
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1
<darionz> tux@Tux:~/rtbth-3.9.4.1$ sudo dkms install rtbth/3.9.4.1
<darionz> Error! Could not find module source directory.
<darionz> Directory: /usr/src/rtbth-3.9.4.1 does not exist.
<darionz> tux@Tux:~/rtbth-3.9.4.1$
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo reboot
<darionz> si riavvia il pc?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> mi stai mandando affanc...  o è un passaggio necessario?
<darionz> ahahahahahah
<cristian_c> il riavvio può essere necessario
<cristian_c> se il depmod non fa il suo lavoro
<darionz> riavvio e torno
<darionz> caveat- scusa ma mi son perso ora torno
<darionz> eccolo
<cristian_c> ?
<darionz> ho riavviato il pc
<cristian_c> make: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-19-generic"
<cristian_c>   INSTALL /home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1/rtbth.ko
<cristian_c> in qualche modo, questo file va copiato nella directory del kernel
<darionz> quindi do make e poi cd /usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-19-generic e poi INSTALL /home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1/rtbth.ko  ?
<darionz> sono questi i 3 passaggi?
<cristian_c> no
<darionz> e che faccio? :/
<caveat-> cristian_c: guarda qui https://bitbucket.org/edmeme/rt3290-bluetooth-patched/overview
<caveat-> # sudo mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<caveat-> # sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<darionz> do questi  due comandi?
<caveat-> insmod - Simple program to insert a module into the Linux Kernel
<caveat-> darionz: no
<darionz> ah non avevo visto che eri te che scrivevi pardon
<cristian_c> caveat-: beh, forse anche con un sudo modprobe rtbth nella directory dei sorgenti
<cristian_c> oppure lanciando l'eseguibile rtbt in /usr/bin
<darionz> quando vi riferite a me taggatemi sennò non capisco se sono considerazioni vostre o comandi per me
<darionz> cristian_c caveat-
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo modprobe trbth
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo modprobe trbth
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo modprobe rtbth
<cristian_c> ops
<darionz> da home o devo entrare nella cartella con cd?
<cristian_c> prova così
<cristian_c> o nella directory dei sorgenti
<darionz> in home o nella cartella di cui parlavamo prima?
<darionz> cioè apro terminale e do il comando oppure entro nella cartella da terminale e do il comando?
<cristian_c> la prima e poi la seconda
<darionz> cristian_c
<darionz> ero caduto dicevo
<darionz> il comando che mi hai dato lo do aprendo il terminale direttamente oppure apro il terminale da dentro la cartella di cui parlavamo prima? cristian_c
<cristian_c> prova come te l'ho dato, aprendo il termin<le
<darionz> cristian_c modprobe: FATAL: Module trbth not found.
<cristian_c> sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<cristian_c> sudo mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<cristian_c> ./rtbt.bin
<cristian_c> darionz: ma prima di darli, entra nella directory dei sorgenti
<darionz> qual è?
<darionz> rtbth-3.9.4.1?
<cristian_c> darionz:  sì
<darionz> ok aspe allora
<darionz> sudo modprobe trbth  nella cartella dei sorgenti mi da lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> ?
<darionz> ora do gli altri
<cristian_c> No
<cristian_c> !paste | darionz
<ubot-it> darionz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darionz> ok
<darionz> e che faccio?
<cristian_c> puoi incollare il risultato su pastebin?
<darionz> si
<cristian_c> darionz: tra l'altro, avevi pure sbagliato il modprobe
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13755211/
<cristian_c> il terzo era quello giusto
<darionz> perchè? ho fatto copia incolla
<darionz> ahhh aspetta
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo modprobe rtbth
<darionz> ok ha preso il comando
<cristian_c> darionz: lsmod | pastebinit
<darionz> rieccomi...cade la linea
<darionz> cmq ha preso il comando cristian_c
<cristian_c> darionz: lsmod | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13755391/
<cristian_c> darionz: lspci -k | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13755452/
<cristian_c> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e056
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: rtbt
<darionz> quindi? :D
<cristian_c> il driver è in uso
<darionz> amen
<darionz> provo ad attivarlo?
<cristian_c> give a try
<darionz> non è cambiato nulla.
<darionz> apro bluetooth, compare la finestra
<cristian_c> darionz: rfkill list
<darionz> imposto su on ma la visibilità rimane su off ed è grigio
<darionz> quest'ultimo comando lo do in home o nella directory dei sorgenti?
<cristian_c> non ha importanza
<darionz> ok
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13755605/
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo modprobe -r rtbth
<darionz> va bene se lo do nella directory delle sorgenti?
<cristian_c> darionz: poi entra nella directory dei sorgenti da terminale
<darionz> finchè non me lo dici tu rimango sempre li
<cristian_c> darionz: sì
<darionz> ci sono già
<darionz> ok
<darionz> ha preso il comando e sono già nella directory dei sorgenti
<darionz> tux@Tux:~/rtbth-3.9.4.1
<darionz> è questa no?
<cristian_c> darionz:
<darionz> dica
<cristian_c> sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<cristian_c> sudo mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<cristian_c> ./rtbt.bin
<darionz> sono 3 comandi distinti?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> il secondo mi dice "file già esistente"
<darionz> e il terzo mi da bash: ./rtbt.bin: File o directory non esistente
<darionz> cristian_c
<cristian_c> darionz: ls -l
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13755945/
<cristian_c> darionz: cd tools && ls -l
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13756064/
<cristian_c> darionz: ./rtbt
<darionz> Open dev fail: Permission denied
<darionz> sono sempre nella directory delle sorgenti
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo ./rtbt
<darionz> l'ho dato ma prende tempo
<cristian_c> fallo lavorare
<darionz> sisi
<darionz> è comparso il simbolo del bluetooth vicino l'orologio
<darionz> :D :D D:
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> i driver sono stati compilati, ma stranamente non proprio installati
<cristian_c> in qualche modo caricati
<cristian_c> con dkms che fa i capricci
<cristian_c> va sistemato solo questo discorso
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> per rendere il tutto funzionante senza complicate manovre
<darionz> ma se dovessi formattare tipo x fare l'avanzamento perderei tutto?
<cristian_c> come le ultime effettuate
<darionz> no perchè io non formatterò mai se così fosse ahahahah
<cristian_c> darionz: temo che anche un upgrade del kernel ti costringa persino a ricompilare, senza dkms
<darionz> ma na cosa stabile e definitiva no?
<cristian_c> e dello strano motivo per cui il make install non installa i file in /lib o in /usr/src
<cristian_c> rendendo impossibile utilizzare dkms
<darionz> e non c'è modo di fixare?
<cristian_c> darionz: in tutta onestà, ralink non è il meglio che ti sia capitato
<darionz> li il terminale sta ancora lavorando comunque
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda il supporto linux
<darionz> e che ce posso fa -.-'
<cristian_c> e probabilmente anche i driver wifi avranno problemi di stabilità
<darionz> ogni tanto stacca il wifi e sparisce la mia rete (solo la mia) quindi devo disabilitare e riabilitare il wifi e torna tutto ok
<darionz> oggi stranamente non è ancora successo
<cristian_c> darionz: ma il bluetooth ora funziona?
<darionz> sto aspettando che finsica il terminale
<cristian_c> darionz: è sempre una questione deivdriver
<darionz> dice ancora init complete e lampeggia il quadratino
<darionz> se vuoi provo il bt
<cristian_c> darionz: prova il bluetooth
<cristian_c> darionz: per evitarti il caricamento manuale ogni volta
<darionz> il pc non trova nulla il cell trova il pc ma non si associa perchè mi da errore nella password
<darionz> aspe
<cristian_c> darionz: puoi inserire l'insmod e l'rtbt in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> almeno ti eviti sti comandi ogni volta
<cristian_c> con terminali aperti
<darionz> aspè piano
<darionz> che devo fa? ahah
<cristian_c> darionz: in rc.local i comandi vanno inseriti senza sudo
<cristian_c> che durante il boot sei l'utente root
<darionz> non si associano cazzarola
<darionz> il cell riceve la richiesta ma poi il pc da errore
<cristian_c> darionz: allora
<cristian_c> darionz: intanto, metti in autostart i comandi
<darionz> come faccio?
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> darionz: e prima di exit 0
<cristian_c> inserisci le seguenti righe:
<cristian_c> insmod rtbth.ko
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> inserisci le seguenti righe:
<cristian_c> insmod /home/tux/rtbth.ko
<darionz> fatto...
<darionz> altre righe?
<cristian_c>  /home/tux/tools/rtbt
<cristian_c> senza spazio iniziale
<cristian_c> ovvero
<cristian_c> darionz: salva il file
<cristian_c> chiudi l'editor
<cristian_c> darionz: cat /etc/rc.local | pastebinit
<darionz> insmod /home/tux/rtbth.ko
<darionz> exit 0
<darionz> quesato è il risultato finale?
<cristian_c> no, anche l'altro
<darionz> aspetta
<darionz> insmod /home/tux/rtbth.ko
<darionz> exit 0
<darionz> non me li prende tutti cazz
<darionz> asper
<cristian_c> darionz: cat /etc/rc.local | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13756798/
<darionz> salvo così?
<darionz> aspe che devo salvare
<cristian_c> mancano i comandi
<darionz> sennò nn ti compare
<darionz> eh non ho salvato
<darionz> asp
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13756826/
<cristian_c> a occhio e croce , è ok
<darionz> ok
<darionz> ora che altro mi dicevi?
<cristian_c> darionz: se non ci sono casibi, il sistema dovrebbe eseguire i due comandi automaticamente ad ogni boot
<cristian_c> senza che lo debba fare tu
<darionz> speriamo
<cristian_c> almeno ti togli l'impiccio di farlo ogni volta
<darionz> ora mi si è sballato il tasto vicino l'orologio con la funzione bt dalle impostazioni
<darionz> aspe che risolvo
<darionz> eh beh certo
<darionz> ora praticamente se lo attivo dall'orologio si disattiva dalle impostazioni
<darionz> che casino
<darionz> aspe che risolvo
<cristian_c> magari riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> e vedi se i driver sono caricati
<cristian_c> da soli
<cristian_c> e se il bt è perlomeno attivo, da solo
<darionz> riavvio e torno
<darionz> cristian_c niente
<darionz> non lo carica :(
<cristian_c> darionz: lsmod | grep rtbth
<darionz> rtbth                  81920  0
<darionz> bluetooth             516096  7 bnep,rtbth
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> darionz: cancella le due righe
<cristian_c> e inserisci questa:
<cristian_c> sh /home/tux/bluetooth.sh
<darionz> salvo?
<cristian_c> salva, chiudi l'editor
<darionz> fatto
<cristian_c> darionz: cat /etc/rc.local | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757163/
<cristian_c> darionz: ora: gedit /home/tux/bluetooth.sh
<darionz> si è aperto un file vuoto
<darionz> file di testo
<cristian_c> darionz: inserisci le seguenti righe
<cristian_c> #!/bin/bash
<cristian_c> insmod /home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1/rtbth.ko
<darionz> salvo?
<cristian_c> mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<cristian_c> ./home/tux/tools/rtbt
<cristian_c> ./home/tux/tools/rtbtops sbagliato
<cristian_c> ops sbagliato
<darionz> quest'ultimo al posto di quale?
<cristian_c> darionz: l'ultima riga è: /home/tux/tools/rtbt
<cristian_c> senza puntino
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> salva, chiudi l'editor
<darionz> riepilogo i comandi sono
<cristian_c> darionz: cat ~/bluetooth.sh | pastebinit
<darionz> ah ok
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757394/
<cristian_c>  /home/tux/rtbth-3.9.4.1/tools/rtbt
<cristian_c> errore mio
<cristian_c> salva , chiudi l'editor
<darionz> fatto
<cristian_c> darionz: cat ~/bluetooth.sh | pastebinit
<darionz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757476/
<darionz> è giusto ora?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> diciamo di sì, salvo sorprese
<darionz> eheh
<darionz> ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> è documentato anche qui lo script: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2115570.html
<cristian_c> darionz: riavvia
<darionz> ok
<cristian_c> per vedere se fa storie, il caricamento del driver
<cristian_c> e l'avvio del servizio bt
<darionz> cristian_c eccomi
<darionz> il simbolo non compare
<cristian_c> ufff
<cristian_c> se ci vuole uno sleep, è una bella noia
<darionz> cioè?
<cristian_c> darionz: in rc.local si può inserire il comando sleep
<cristian_c> con il numero di secondi
<cristian_c> sleep 5
<cristian_c> per digitare i comandi seguenti dopo 5 secondi
<cristian_c> invece che eseguirli subito
<darionz> se è una cosa fattibile in un istante bene sennò me ne frego e basta
<cristian_c> ops, eseguire, non digitare
<darionz> ti ho fatto perdere un pomeriggio e hai già fatto abbastanza
<cristian_c> darionz: è una noia
<darionz> no lasciamo stare
<darionz> davvero
<darionz> non so come ringraziarti
<darionz> se prima o poi aggiorneranno qualcosa comparirà da solo sennò sticazzio
<cristian_c> darionz: tecnicamente, per il momentl, fai prima a prendere un comodo adattatore bt usb
<cristian_c> darionz: esatto
<darionz> tutta la roba che abbiamo fatto fin'ora rimane li?
<darionz> le cartelle le posso eliminare da home?
<cristian_c> sì, ma puoi anche commentare le righe in rc.local
<cristian_c> così vengono ignorate
<darionz> mi conviene lasciarle o ignorarle?
<cristian_c> intendo, il comando sh /home/tux/bluetooth.sh
<cristian_c> con lo # a inizio riga, non viene eseguito
<cristian_c> darionz: pupi commentare la riga
<cristian_c> così lo script non viene eseguito
<darionz> non mi conviene eliminarlo?
<cristian_c> perché
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere utile successivsmente
<darionz> ah ok
<darionz> ahahahaha
<cristian_c> e se lo commenti semplicemente non fa nienre
<darionz> e come lo commento?
<cristian_c> come se non esistesse per l'os
<cristian_c> darionz: riga non commentata
<cristian_c> darionz: #riga commentata
<darionz> no aspè non ti seguo
<darionz> ahahah
<darionz> devo aprire quel file bluetooth.sh?
<cristian_c> darionz: cancelletto a inizio riga
<cristian_c> darionz: no
<darionz> e che apro?
<cristian_c> darionz: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<darionz> #sh /home/tux/bluetooth.sh
<darionz> diviene così giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<darionz> nel caso dovesse servirmi oggi o domani
<darionz> che faccio?
<cristian_c> il sistema ignora le righe che iniziano col cancelletto
<darionz> torno li e levo il #?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma chiaramente andrebbe aggiustato il tutto
<darionz> mi sa che non farò nulla e quando formatterò se funzionerà con la nuova distro bene sennò sticazzi
<darionz> perchè senza di te non saprei come rifare il tutto
<darionz> quindi amen
<cristian_c> e chissà che un nuovo kernel abbia già i driver funxionanti di default, senza compilare o caricare niente manulmente
<darionz> mi dispiace solo per averti fatto perdere un pomeriggio
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> e recuperi il log
<darionz> quindi quando aggiorno il kernel provo a levare il cancelletto?
<darionz> o va ricompilato tutto'
<darionz> ?
<cristian_c> semplicemente, io userei un adattatore bt usb
<darionz> infatti farò così
<cristian_c> finché non risolvono sto pasticcio
<darionz> e ma come capisco quando risolvono?
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> con uh nuovo kernel, te ne accorgi, provandolo
<darionz> eh nel senso che aggiorno il kernel e vado a togliere il #?
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> eventualmente, si guarda successivamente
<cristian_c> se ci sono sviluppi
<darionz> ok
<darionz> cristian non so come ringraziarti
<darionz> e scusarmi
<cristian_c> beh, potresti offrire una birra a Carlin0
<darionz> siete soci? ahahah
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> peggio
<cristian_c> ma per tutto il resto, c'è.
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<darionz> non capisco perchè mi hai aiutato tu e mi dici di offrire la birra a lui! ahahahahahah
<darionz> di dove siete voi?
<cristian_c> darionz: seriamente, se vuoi chiacchirare, fallo nel canale -chat
<cristian_c> che qui è riservato al supporto
<cristian_c> per non inquinare il log
<darionz> ah ok scusami... allora ti ringrazio e vi ringrazio tutti.... e ci becchiamo nel canale chat se ci siete! :) a presto ragazzi... chiudo per non inquinare! :D :D :D ahahahahahah buona serata e grazie ancora e scusatemi!
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-05
<johack> buongiorno a tutti!!
<xubu> buongiorno. ho reinstallato ubuntu mate 16.10, ho partizionato la swap, la root, la home, per queswta ultima ho chiesto di non formattarla. mi è successo che il programma ha creato una nuova home e la mia vecchia si trova sotto media/xubu. domancome faccio a sostituirla con quella che ha creato?
<Carlin0> xubu, non formattarla si ma dovevi assegnargliela come partizione /home
<xubu> ciao Carlin0 eccerto, così ho fatto in fase di installazione, ma il programma me ne ha realizzato una nuova
<ExPBoy> impossibile
<xubu> sicuro
<Carlin0> mi sembra impensabile
<xubu> fatto come scritto
<ExPBoy> xubu, hai sicuramente sbagliato
<xubu> dimmi dove, ti sono grato
<ExPBoy> e che ne so mica l'ho fatto io
<Carlin0> un programma non ha permessi per creare una nuova partizione
<ExPBoy> avrai dimenticato una opzione
<Carlin0> hai sbagliato qualcosa in fase di installazione di certo
<xubu> mom spiego cosa ho trovato e spigo cosa ho fatto
<ExPBoy> eh
<xubu> il sistema è così partizionato uefi, swap root, home vuota
<xubu> ok? 5 partizioni
<xubu> in fase di installazione ho scelto altro. le partizoni erano già create, ero in fase di reinstallazione... sono andcato in modicifca
<Carlin0> xubu, apri gparted e posta uno screenshot
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubu> mom aspettate, non ho eseguito alcun comando di postinstallazione, il gparted non ce l'ho. volevo finire la spiegazione e vediamo se troviamo il mio errore
<ExPBoy> se non vediamo non è possibile aiutarti
<Carlin0> xubu, se vieni qui a chiedere aiuto devi seguire quello che ti si chiede , diversamente fa come ti pare
<ExPBoy> per cortesia fai come ti si dice altrimenti perdiamo solo tempo
<xubu> allora se mi dite la strada rifaccio l'installazione, non è un problema la mia vecchia /home si trova in una partizione sda3, per cui non è difficile sbagliare
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> xubu, apri gparted e posta uno screenshot
<Carlin0> xubu, apri gparted e posta uno screenshot
<xubu> ok lo installo mom
<ExPBoy> ma che è sto mom?
<xubu> momento
<ExPBoy> !iataliano |  xubu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iataliano'
<ExPBoy> ops
<ExPBoy> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ExPBoy> poi è strano tu non abbia gparted
<xubu> http://imgur.com/a/kbGY3
<xubu> visto?
<Carlin0> si quando gli hai dato la home in fase di installazione hai sbagliato il mount point
<Carlin0> che doveva essere /home
<xubu> sotto sistema c'è scritto /home, quindi il comando era corretto
<ExPBoy> ok allora sei a posto
<xubu> no perchè se vedi bene l'la messa sotto media
<ExPBoy> allora cosa vuol dire?
<Carlin0> appunto
<xubu> è ciò per cui son venuto qui
<Carlin0> ma non va sotto media
<ExPBoy> xubu, ti si dicono delle cose e non vuoi che siano fsi tu allora
<Carlin0> va /home
<xubu> sul desktop la home è vuota, cioè nuova quella vecchia è sotto media
<Carlin0> xubu, capisci l'italiano ?
<Carlin0> si quando gli hai dato la home in fase di installazione hai sbagliato il mount point
<Carlin0> che doveva essere /home
<ExPBoy> e 2
<xubu> è già scritto /home non ce l'ho scritto a mano
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<Carlin0> il mount point xubu  leggi su dai
<xubu> guarda ti ripeto, posso rifare l'installazione, ma sono certo aver fatto correttamente, ma ci riprovo ok?
<ExPBoy> fai delle foto
<xubu> ma di cosa?
<ExPBoy> ossignur di quello che fai no
<ExPBoy> le vediamo e poi ti si dice
<xubu> ok, ci sentiamo fra un po'. grazie
<DAVIDE24> ciao mio padre ha formattato un pc portatile toshiba, di conseguenza ho provato a scaricare la nuova versione di ubuntu ma tramite chiavetta non riesco a installarla sul pc. consigli?
<xubu> Carlin0: chiedo scusa per prima, adesso ha funzionato. ero convinto di aver fattole cosine giuste. mi sbagliavo. sono rientrato per scrupolo e correttezza. perdonate
<xubu> Carlin0: CI SEI? letto messaggio?
<xubu> lo leggerai quando avrai tempo. ciao
<intel> ciao
<intel> volevo chiedervi ma per supporto a linux va bene qui o solo ubuntu?
<intel> ok come non detto ciao
<Gatto48> ho installato flashplayer, ho bisogno della verione aggiornata 11.07 credo sia, come posso scaricarla?!
<gigirock> Gatto48, ma hai firefox o cosa ?
<gigirock> Gatto48, vai a http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash  e poi segui questo...  Adobe Flash Player NPAPI beta, sarai contento
<Mannaggia> Buonasera
<akis24> !ciao | Mannaggia
<ubot-it> Mannaggia: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mannaggia> Volevo un consiglio da voi , che browser mi consigliate ? firefox non è molto reattivo , chromium và fluido ma non si possono mettere i plugin , forse sbaglio qualcosa nella configurazione del pc ?
<akis24> Mannaggia: chromium che io sappia ha plugin in abbondanza se  si vuole ..
<Mannaggia> akis24: sbaglio qualcosa allora  , ricontrollo
<Carlin0> si ma per mettere chromium forse meglio chrome
<cristian_c> 'sbaglio qualcosa'
<cristian_c> Mannaggia: ma a che ti riferisci?
<Mannaggia> si cmq , sbagliavo qualcosa  :) è assodato
<cristian_c> non lo sapremo mai a cosa ti riferisci, se non lo spieghi
<Mannaggia> cristian_c:  scusami , il problema era che non visualizzavo le estensioni in chromium e quindi provavo ad utilizzare firefox ma quest'ultimo non lo trovavo molto reattivo , poi come diceva akis24 le estenzioni per chromium ci sono eccome ( non le visualizzavo)
<cristian_c> Mannaggia: strano perchè appaiono accanto alla barra degli indirizzi
<Mannaggia> cristian_c: certo ero abituato ad andarci scrivendo chrome://extensions/ nella barra degli indirizzi , errore di battitura
<Mannaggia> cristian_c:  presente la classica figura di guano ? :)
<cristian_c> Mannaggia: ma anche dalla omnibox
<Mannaggia> cmq problema risolto :)
<Mannaggia> esco da cromium e rientro con chrome
<Mannaggia> Buonasera
<Mannaggia> A dopo
<david8> buona sera posso fare una domanda?
<david8> buona sera posso fare una domanda?
<xubu> ciao. durante una reinstallazione ho perso il network manager ho provato alla sua reinstallazione, ma non funziona
<xubu> qualche suggerimento? {scrivo da cd live}
<xubu> ok grazie lo stesso.
<ale24078> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04, ho dato da terminale sudo apt-get update da terminale e mi da degli errori. Chi mi può aiutare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584639/
<ale24078> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04, ho dato da terminale sudo apt-get update e mi da degli errori. Chi mi può aiutare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584639/
<Carlin0> ale24078, metti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ale24078> ok
<ale24078> bunasera Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584706/
<Carlin0> ale24078, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ale24078> Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584721/
<Carlin0> ale24078, si tratta di una sorgente software non ufficiale che tu hai aggiunto
<ale24078> mi immaginavo....
<ale24078> sai dirmi quale sia che la rimuovo?
<Carlin0> eh no non si capisce
<Carlin0> prova a disabilitarle uno alla volta , oppure fai pulizia e le rasi tutte
<Carlin0> ale24078, aspè
<ale24078> potrebbe essere wine, che poi ho cercato di disinstallare ma rimaneva sempre li
<ale24078> ok
<ale24078> e poi ho cancellato in altri modi
<Carlin0> ale24078, prova a dare sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intel*
<Carlin0> e poi sudo apt update
<ale24078> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584745/
<ale24078> eccomi scusa il rit
<Carlin0> c'ho azzeccato
<Carlin0> sei a posto
<Carlin0> ciao :o)
<ale24078> si e vero sei grande infatti appena lo letto la notizia su LFFL lo installato
<ale24078> grazie tante
<Carlin0> ale24078, evita sti blog ...
<Carlin0> segui le guide ufficiali
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Carlin0> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<ale24078> me ne consigli tu uno
<ale24078> ok
<Carlin0> queste sono ...
<ale24078> sai indicarmi qualche software per cripptare le cartelle?
<Carlin0> non ne uso non saprei
<ale24078> il bello che lo scaricato dal sito intel
<ale24078> ecco xche mi sembra strano
<ale24078> Carlin0 grazie ancora a presto buonaserata
<Carlin0> ciao :)
<Giorgio95> Buonasera
<Giorgio95> ragazzi
<Giorgio95> potete aiutarmi?
<Giorgio95> Riesco a connettermi alla mia connessione via cavo
<Giorgio95> ma non via wifi
<Giorgio95> Eppure da windows ci riesco col wifi
<Giorgio95> E' un problema interno a ubuntu
<Giorgio95> Non so come fare
<Giorgio95> Ma qui non risponde mai nessuno
<Giorgio95> E' tre giorni che provo a scrivere
<Giorgio95> C'è qualcuno disponibile per aiutarmi?
<Giorgio95> Avevo iniziato a sistemare un disguido con la rete internet
<Giorgio95> Sono riuscito a connettermi via wifi
<Giorgio95> via cavo*
<Giorgio95> Ma non riesco a trovare la rete tra quelle wifi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: la broadcom?
<Giorgio95> Hey si
<Giorgio95> esatto
<cristian_c> !enter | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ifconfig -a
<Giorgio95> In pratica ora mi funziona col cavo
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e come hai risolro?
<cristian_c> t
<Giorgio95> Sinceramente non ne ho idea, sono entrato su windows, poi quando sono ritornato su ubuntu ho riprovato a connettere e funziona
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23584852/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: iwlist wlp2s0b1 scan
<Giorgio95> dice no scan result
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<umberto> Cosa devo fare se quando do un comando da terminale appare il messaggio "viene ignorato il file nella directory un altro percorso potrebbe tenerla impegnata" ?non riesco nemmeno ad installare programmi dall' ubuntu software centre nemmeno dopo il riavvio pc
<cristian_c> umberto: apri un termnale
<cristian_c> umberto: ma sopratutto, che ubuntu hai?
<umberto> 16.10
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23584887/
<cristian_c> umberto: digita: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> Giorgio95:
<cristian_c> size: 100Mbit/s
<Giorgio95> devo digitare questo comando?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: l'altra volta avevi l'ethernet impostata a 10 mb/s
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: non è un comando
<Giorgio95> Ah
<cristian_c> driver=brcmsmac
<Giorgio95> Non so dirti come mai
<cristian_c> ma hai cambiato driver wifi?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Giorgio95> ho fatto reinstall
<Giorgio95> glie l'ho fatto reinstallare
<cristian_c> brcmsmac (open-source) per chip con id : BCM4313, BCM43224 e BCM43225.
<Giorgio95> io ho il bcm4313
<Giorgio95> dai driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> m'era sfuggito che oltre ai driver wl proprietari, anche i driver brcmsmac supportasse il tuo chip
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> ora stai usando i driver open
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: l'altra volta avevi impostati i driver wl/sta
<Giorgio95> ah, non lo so ho fatto solo un reinstall
<umberto> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLRYZZkZhk
<Giorgio95> kernel reinstall qualcosa del genere
<umberto> a me dà questo messaggio
<Giorgio95> ho trovato un articolo su ask ubuntu
<Giorgio95> ma non era proprio lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: puoi linkarlo?
<Giorgio95> vediamo se lo ritrovo
<umberto> scusatemi ma risulta fondamentale per me venirne a capo per motivi di studio,
<umberto> grazie a chiunque mi possa aiutare !
<cristian_c> umberto: devi chiudere il sotware center, il gestore aggiornamenti o qualsiasi altro gestore pacchetti grafico
<Giorgio95> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760075/cant-view-wifi-networks-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04
<Giorgio95> Mi pare fosse questo
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: che ubuntu?
<Giorgio95> 16.10
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma hai fatto un avanzamento?
<Giorgio95> No no l'ho installato direttamente a questa versione
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma quale di queste risposte hai seguito?
<cristian_c> umberto: hai fatto?
<Giorgio95> La seconda
<Giorgio95> e poi ho disattivato il driver proprietario
<Giorgio95> Su internet ho letto che è possibile che il mio modem usi 802.11bg
<Giorgio95> Mentre questo driver è bgn
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: avevi anche tu l'errore quando digitavi sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source?
<Giorgio95> Nono nessun errore
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: la procedura era basata sull'errore ricevuto
<Giorgio95> Si ma io nell'ignoranza mi sono aggrappato alla prima cosa che ho letto
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in ogni caso hai purgato bcmwl-kernel-source
<Giorgio95> No, ho solo fatto reinstall
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: è pericoloso
<cristian_c> fare cose senza capirci qualcosa
<Giorgio95> Si lo so, però non sapevo proprio cosa fare
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install linux-generic bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: per esempio potevi domandare qui
<Giorgio95> L'ho fatto
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: avevi dato anche questo?
<cristian_c> o avevi purgato e basta?
<Giorgio95> Ma non mi avevano risposto
<Giorgio95> Nono non avevo purgato
<Giorgio95> avevo fatto solo il reinstall
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: io ho visto che te ne sei andato e non sei tornato
<Giorgio95> Senza purgare
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: -,-
<cristian_c> ma come? hai detto prima:
<Giorgio95> Lo so ma purtroppo ero impegnato
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma quale di queste risposte hai seguito?
<Giorgio95> Si ho seguito quel link, ma poi l'unica cosa che mi ha convinto è stato fare reinstall
<cristian_c> la seconda, come dicevi tu
<Giorgio95> bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> riguarda il purge e l'installazione
<Giorgio95> ho fatto il reistall di questo
<Giorgio95> solamente
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: reinstall non c'è nella seconda risposta
<Giorgio95> forse era tra i commenti
<Giorgio95> e qualcuno parlava di safe mode
<Giorgio95> di disattivarla
<cristian_c> nei commenti dicono il contrario
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> You do not need to re-install bcmwl-kernel-source after you disable Secure Boot
<Giorgio95> Ah, comunque io ho provato quello
<cristian_c> 'do _not_ need'
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai provato un po' a tuo piacimento, diciamo cos'
<cristian_c> vosì
<Giorgio95> Lo so lo so, però visto che il problema era diverso pensavo che a me poteva risolvere
<Giorgio95> si..
<Giorgio95> hahaha
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai fatto tutto ciò che non si dovrebbe fare quando si ha un problema
<cristian_c> come metodologia
<Giorgio95> Sono stato un pò impulsivo
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in ogni caso, hai disattivato il secure boot come consigliato?
<Giorgio95> Il mio pc è bios based
<cristian_c> uhm
<Giorgio95> Non credo abbia il secure boot
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: che pc è?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Giorgio95> Era windows 7 aggiornato a win 10
<Giorgio95> Samsung RV512
<Giorgio95> o simile
<Giorgio95> Si può risalire al modello dal terminal?
<umberto> avrei bisogno di ulteriore supporto perchè anche dopo aver eseguito il comando con tutti i programmi chiusi non si risolve il problema:
<umberto> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhljlKjXj0tZ
<cristian_c> umberto: chiudere solo quelli indicati
<cristian_c> umberto: poi non stai mandando il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> cristian_c> umberto: digita: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> umberto: e incolla il risultato della riga url
<cristian_c> o meglio, la riga con url
<Giorgio95> Ho fatto uno screen
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: un portatile?
<cristian_c> ah, sì
<Giorgio95> Si
<Giorgio95> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tC32ihSPWehP7WY2L2xg?signature=48448ed6e994533cb38d09c465ddc73a12b4a79eeec9b465f7aaad0fd3fa1c0f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA5NzE5ODZ9
<Giorgio95> Ecco
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: è scritto sul portatile stesso il nome del pc
<Giorgio95> RV520
<Giorgio95> Samsung
<umberto> Ho fatto quello che mi hai detto cristian ti linko cosa accade :
<umberto> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh767RzAjwF1
<cristian_c> umberto: perché ti ostini a non fare come richiesto?
<cristian_c> umberto: e incolla il risultato della riga url
<umberto> scusa ma non ho capito quale risultato intendi
<cristian_c> umberto: hai un bel po' di ppa attivati, tra cui docky
<cristian_c> e il ppa di wine
<umberto> si è vero ma non capisco come rimuoverli !
<cristian_c> umberto: l'output ha una riga url verso il fondo
<umberto> si la ho individuata
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | umberto
<ubot-it> umberto: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Giorgio95> Cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> umberto: per fare in modo di limitare situazioni del genere. evita di aggiungere repository esterni al sistema
<Giorgio95> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/70Ab4M1IQSGMCYGm9l1R?signature=cff8449fb382ca5ec900f970c7fc0606d781234faa06cdb06ad416d1be79043d&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA5NzIzNjh9
<Giorgio95> Questo potrebbe tornarti utile?
<umberto> va bene però sto usando ubuntu da 4 giorni sono un principiante e adesso che ormai ho creato questo problema non trovo un modo per eliminare tutte le ppa
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: questa è la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> umberto: ti è stato appena indicato
<Giorgio95> Sisi
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: aspetta un attimo
<umberto> non mi è chiaro l' esatto comando da s rivere nel terminale
<umberto> posso avere ulteriore supporto per cortesia ?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<cristian_c> umberto: hai aperto la pagina al link indicato?
<cristian_c> umberto: history | add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> !paste | umberto
<ubot-it> umberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giorgio95> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY8YqKkwosE
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ce la fai a mandare i comandi come ti sono stati esattamente dati?
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585056/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> rc bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu11 amd64 Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai lasciato un pezzo di pacchetto
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: non è stato completamente rimosso , ma solo in parte
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in pratica non hai fatto neanche il reinstall
<Giorgio95> Ah, wow
<Giorgio95> Quindi come procedo?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<umberto> Ho provato così ma non funziona
<umberto> sudo dpkg --purge Mathlab
<umberto> dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<cristian_c> umberto: non hai mandatl nessun paste del comando
<cristian_c> umberto: se contimui ad andare per i fatti tuoi, non c'è aiuto che tenga
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585078/
<cristian_c> umberto: e intendo il comando che ti ho mandato
<umberto> rifaccio tutto da capo con il comando che ti avevi dato tu prima cristian
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e manda il paste
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585089/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai windows 10?
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585097/
<Giorgio95> si
<umberto> a me viene sempre cosi davvero mi sto impegnando ma non ne riesco a venire a capo !
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: riavvia in ubuntu
<umberto> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLR2MA6wTk
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: riprova a collegarti, dopo il riavvio
<Giorgio95> ora sono su ubuntu
<Giorgio95> va bene
<cristian_c> riavvia comunque
<cristian_c> umberto: ma prendi in giro?
<umberto> no te lo giuro !
<cristian_c> cristian_c> umberto: history | add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> !paste | umberto
<cristian_c> umberto: scritto prima
<cristian_c> !paste | umberto
<ubot-it> umberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<umberto> devo mettere questi comandi nel terminale ?
<cristian_c> umberto: secondo te:
<cristian_c> cristian_c> umberto: history | add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> umberto: non te l'ho indicato appositamente?
<Giorgio95> Sono ancora col cavo purtroppo
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: quante reti rilevi?
<Giorgio95> 7
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ho come l'impressione che il problema abbia a che fare con quello che hai detto prima
<Giorgio95> Cioè?
<cristian_c> modem bg e chip wifi bgn
<Giorgio95> E come faccio a settre in bg?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: infatti hai detto che in un'altra casa la connessione funge col samsung e il medesimo os
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: c'è un comando, spetta
<Giorgio95> Si
<cristian_c> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/iwconfig.8.html
<cristian_c> iwconfig nomeinterfaccia modu 11g
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: con nomeinterfaccia il nome dell'interfaccia wireless
<cristian_c> che trovi con ifconfig -a
<Giorgio95> Il primo è un comando?
<cristian_c> iwconfig nomeinterfaccia modu 11g
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai trovato il nome dell'interfaccia?
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585143/
<Giorgio95> Non so quale sia tra questi dati
<cristian_c> wlp2s0b1
<Giorgio95> quindi iwconfig wlp2s0b1 modu 11g
<Giorgio95> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585153/
<Giorgio95> Dice che non ho i permessi necessari
<cristian_c> anteponi sudo al comando
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585162/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585167/
<Giorgio95> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yffFuDrTy25qBrdanebn?signature=e31404b9d146510997bc30874ecad701965d62264ccb3ec2cdf5c7dc8477dff3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA5NzUxMTV9
<Giorgio95> Potrebbe essere questo?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: tu l'avevi disinstallato
<Giorgio95> hmm credo
<Giorgio95> non lo so
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> l'hai purgato prima
<Giorgio95> Ah, capito, quindi potrebbe essere questo il rpblema?
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23585192/
<cristian_c> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<Giorgio95> Quindi è installato
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma cosa?
<Giorgio95> il driver
<cristian_c> no
<Giorgio95> ?
<cristian_c> stai tirando a indovinare
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: http://askubuntu.com/questions/533255/broadcom-bcm4313-802-11bgn-wireless-network-adapter-14e44727-rev-01-does-no
<cristian_c>  1
<cristian_c> down vote
<cristian_c> favorite
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 on an HP Pavilion DM4 1200. I can see all of the local SSID's in my area including my own. However when I provide my WPA Personal key to login into my wireless Apple Router it does not authenticate and times out. I can connect via Ethernet.
<Giorgio95> Si ma nel mio caso io non la vedo completamente
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: però qui l'utente con il tuo stesso chip afferma che la sua rete viene vista da ubuntu
<cristian_c> appunto
<Giorgio95> Magari dovrei installare il driver e fare l'iwconfig?
<cristian_c> prima l'avevi rimosso
<Giorgio95> Si, e non potrebbe risolvere il rpblema reinstallarlo e impostarlo su bg?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai letto le risposte alla pagina linkata?
<Giorgio95> Si avevo già letto la pagina di ubuntu dedicata al broadcom
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: quella che ho linkato ora
<Giorgio95> Le operazioni sul router non le so fare
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: beh, dal manuale del router
<Giorgio95> Sisi, la prima risposta lo rimanda al link di ubuntu
<Giorgio95> sul broadcom
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dopodiché ti consiglio di fare un test anche sulla live di 14.04
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e ulteriormente potresti provare a disattivare 'avvio rapido' in windows 10
<Giorgio95> sto seguendo il mabuale
<Giorgio95> vediamo
<Giorgio95> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IXraYKprQwuXM4h1WluS?signature=017ab132b2e2badbbc4487b7ab503bdca23a3231be41e20479e4329fd0059e81&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA5NzYyMzV9
<cristian_c> !chat | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-06
<DeanMoriarty> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca111> Buongiorno a tutti sono alle prime armi con il mondo linux e da un paio di giorni provo ad installare un programma su Ubuntu 16.10 ma ecco cosa accade :
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyN4D1VviZ
<akis24> luca111: sembra che tu abbia tenuto aperto qualcosa mentre davi i comandi da terminale .. tipo synaptic o software center
<akis24> luca111: fai vedere sudo pat update  .. usa paste
<akis24> sorry sudo apt update
<luca111> no è tutto chiuso...
<akis24> luca111: dai il comando indicato .. e fai vedere
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyN48Mp5HZ
<luca111> fatto
<akis24> luca111: a me sembra quello di prima
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmnmwo6D0tM
<luca111> io ho eseguito il tuo comando
<akis24> luca111:     sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist  e poi ridai sudo apt update
<akis24> e fai vedere ovvio
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5g473VWiv
<ExPBoy> lol
<luca111> il problema persiste
<akis24> luca111:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock   e poi   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock   e vediamo tutto
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKPKlEK9Wt4
<luca111> non legge i comandi purtroppo
<ExPBoy> si li legge ma se gli dai directory che non esistono .....
<luca111> ho eseguito i comandi per come erano scritti
<akis24> luca111: sudo apt update  su paste
<luca111> cosa vuol dire su paste ?
<akis24> luca111: che vorremmo vedere ..
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca111> dovrei esserci riuscito
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ1QMvX3vhR
<cristian_c> luca111: ma sai leggere
<cristian_c> ?
<luca111> credevo di si...
<akis24> luca111: disattiva i ppa che hai inserito sul sistema scassando il resto
<luca111> non sono capace di disattivare i ppa
<akis24> luca111: e come li hai inseriti ?
<luca111> per errore provando ad installare dei programmi
<akis24> !ripristino | luca111
<ubot-it> luca111: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> luca111: non si provano a installare programmi .. si cerca e si usano i repo ufficiali e non fonti esterne
<cristian_c> luca111: apri un terminale
<ExPBoy> lol
<crili> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema con il ripristino di grub dopo l'installazione di windows, che purtroppo mi serve per lavoro.. Pratiamente, ho acquistato un ssd e ho fatto il clone del vecchio disco, ubuntu funzionava senza problemi.. windows invece non partiva, quindi ho dovuto reinstallarlo, e pensavo con supergrubdisk di riavviare ubuntu e reinstallare grub, invece supergrubdisk non mi vede più ubuntu.. ho provato ad avviare la
<crili>  live, facendo fdisk -l trova le partizioni, anche la /dev/sda1 dove è installato ubuntu, ma nel momento in cui cerco di montarla mi dice "special device /dev/sda1 does not exist".. infatti da gparted il disco risulta come spazio non allocato.. che posso fare?
<crili> Ho paura che il ripristino di windows abbia modificato la tabella delle partizioni.. come si può ripristinare?
<cristian_c> crili: avvia una live di ubuntu, no?
<crili> Si è dalla live che ho fatto fdisk e provato a fare il mount
<cristian_c> crili: ma hai parlato di supergrubdisk
<crili> cristian_c, si ma dato che non funzionava ho avviato la live.. fdisk trova le partizioni ma gparted no..
<cristian_c> !paste | crili
<ubot-it> crili: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image | crili
<ubot-it> crili: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<crili> prnt.sc/dfzj21
<crili> cristian_c, caricato l'immagine con anche sulla sinistra l'output di fdisk -l, del mount, e di parted /dev/sda print all
<crili> mentre sulla destra c'è la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> crili: c'è un simbolo di allerta su gparted
<cristian_c> crili: le info riguardo la riga selezionata cosa ti dicono?
<crili> cristian_c, facendo partition-> information, dice: "/dev/sda: unrecognised disk label"
<cristian_c> crili: probabilmente hai fatto qualcosa alla tabella delle partizioni
<crili> cristian_c, si esatto è la mi impressione..potrei reinstallare ubuntu tanto la home è in partizione separata, dopo dovrei reinstallare i programmi, ma non c'è un modo di riscrivere la tabella in modo corretto?
<cristian_c> crili: se rifai la tabella ovviamente la azzeri
<cristian_c> con tutto il sup contenuto
<cristian_c> suo
<crili> penso che il ripristino di windows abbia modificato la tabella..
<cristian_c> possibile
<cristian_c> che non sia riconosciuto da gparted la nuova tabella
<cristian_c> *tabella modificata
<crili> ma vedo che fdisk -l vede le informazioni sulle partizioni.. non si può riscrivere una nuova tabella con quelle info?
<crili> http://paste2.org/ApLZJJMA
<cristian__c> ?
<crili> output di boot repair, un programmino che ho provato ma non ha risolto la cosa.. se chiunque avesse idea di come potrei fare li c'è qualche info del problema in teoria..
<cristian__c> crili: ok, il problema è della tabella delle partizioni
<cristian__c> le info sulle partizioni sono contenute nella tabella
<cristian__c> crili: ti conviene un backup, riazzerare il disco, e rifare la tabella
<nicho> ciao a tutti si possono utilizzare i kernel da questo ppa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cristian_c> !chat | nicho
<ubot-it> nicho: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<crili> risolto senza azzerare.. ho aperto la tabella delle partizioni con sfdisk, commentato alcune righe che probabilmente erano state aggiunte da windows, rilanciato boot repair e ora funziona ubuntu.. windows è tornato a rompere, ma ora lo sistemo..
<Lukks22> ciao ragazzi, non mi va più ubuntu (letteralmente :D). Mi sapreste aiutare?
<faradas> buonasera a tutti. mi stavo chiedendo come potessi fare per cambiare le impostazioni di installazione di xenial xerus: ho fatto una live usb e cerco di installare, ma al momento della partizione, ubuntu cerca di farmi partizionare la SSD (24gb) e non l'HDD. come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<f843d0> !installazione | faradas
<ubot-it> faradas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gentilman> salve
<gabriele> perfavore mi potete dire come faccio a ritornare col il mio sistema windows 10
<f843d0> gabriele: con il disco di installazione del sistema operativo, o con la utility di ripristino, se presente sul sistema.
<gabriele> no
<f843d0> Si
<gabriele> nooo
<gabriele> non ho nessun CD
<f843d0> !chat | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele> e dove si trova utility di ripristino
<luca111> buonasera a tutti è la terza volta che vi scrivo per risolvere il mio problema,ma non riesco proprio a capire come eseguire le vostre istruzioni.Mi è parso di capire che devo eliminare tutte le ppa inutilizzate perchè ho intasato la directory
<luca111> il mio problema è che non riesco ad eseguire nessun comando da terminale perche la directory è intasata
<luca111> la mia versione di Ubuntu 16.10
<f843d0> !ripristino | luca111
<ubot-it> luca111: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Obelix01> Salve ... ho per la prima volta installato ubuntu (ver. 16.10) sul mio pc. E' andato tutto bene (o così pare) salvo l'installazione della stampante.
<Obelix01> Non riesco a capire come fare a farla vedere da ubuntu.
<f843d0> !stampanti | Obelix01
<ubot-it> Obelix01: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<sparco> come faccio a far partire la mia scheda amd
<f843d0> !dettagli | sparco
<ubot-it> sparco: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<luca111> ragazzi ho il terminale intasato e non ho modo di risolvere il problema
<luca111> se provo ad installare qualcosa succede questo
<luca111> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKPK1MvppU4
<luca111> e a questo punto se eseguo il comando che mi suggerisce mi dà
<luca111> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OMh8rKwRmqRM2yV89Lqx?signature=3fb03406ba3874f7af81f736eba8b76e9b1759b7276c1a6e28b8a550852d4f20&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODEwNjI5OTV9
<f843d0> !ripristino | luca111
<ubot-it> luca111: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Cicciopasticcio> Buona sera! Dovrei installare Silverlight per vedere Mediaset in streaming. Come posso fare su Ubuntu 16.04?
<f843d0> !pipelight | Cicciopasticcio
<ubot-it> Cicciopasticcio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Cicciopasticcio> Grazie!
<f843d0> luca111: scrivi pure in canale, non essere timido
<luca111> non esiste una modalità di ripristino da terminael ?
<f843d0> luca111: non ha propriamente senso quello che scrivi
<luca111> lo so sono alle prime armi..
<f843d0> luca111: cosa si intende per "modalità di ripristino da terminale"?
<f843d0> luca111: un sistema operativo non può subire maltrattamenti dall'utente e pretendere che tutto funzioni normalmente. Hai fatto ricorso a PPA. Dunque...
<f843d0> !ppa | luca111
<ubot-it> luca111: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<f843d0> luca111: hai compromesso l'integrità del sistema operativo, l'unico modo di risolvere è ripristinare o installare
<luca111> avrei bisogno della soluzione più semplice per tornare ad usare il terminale in libertà
<f843d0> luca111: ti è già stata indicata
<f843d0> luca111: e per il futuro, meglio evitare PPA
<luca111> ma la guida non è valida per ubuntu 16.10 purtroppo
<f843d0> luca111: la procedura è la stessa. Non è stata aggiornata la pagina, per motivi logistici probabilmente.
<Cicciopasticcio> Ho dato questi comandi vi do i risultati del terminale perché ho l'impressione che non sia andata a buon fine l'installazione di pipelight
<Cicciopasticcio> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23590583/
<f843d0> Cicciopasticcio: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Cicciopasticcio: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<simo2369> ho istallato ubunto 16.10 ma non riesco a istallare vlc perche mi chiede l'account di ubuntu one, il problema è che non riconosce la password vecchia e non riesco a fare una password nuova, come faccio?
<Carlin0> simo2369, non centra nulla ubuntu one con vlc
<Carlin0> simo2369, sudo apt install vlc
<simo2369> si ma dallo store come faccio?
<simo2369> ubuntu softwere
<Carlin0> simo2369, chiudi tutto apri un terminale e scrivi quel comando
<simo2369> si ho capito ma il problema mi si ripresenta ogni volta che voglio un applicazione da ubuntu softwere
<simon86> ciao vorrei installare lubuntu su un pc che ho qui a fianco a me ma non mi riesce qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-07
<valfio> buongiorno
<akis24> !ciao | valfio
<ubot-it> valfio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<valfio> ho installato UBUNTU ma all'avvio mi chiede username e password .... quali sono quelli di default ?
<akis24> valfio: di solito in fase di installazione li inserisci tu ..
<valfio> no perchè non l'ho proprio installato ... ho scelto la "demo" da CD
<valfio> UBUNTO Vers. 16.10
<akis24> valfio: se avvii da disco live non è richiesta nessuna password  usando l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<akis24> valfio: usi disco o usb live ?
<valfio> ho scaricato la ISO dal sito ufficiale .... l'ho masterizzato sul CD ed ho avviato
<akis24> valfio:  perfetto  non richiede password  .. prova a dare invio e basta
<valfio> allora riavvio e nel caso vi faccio sapere .... grazie
<akis24> di nulla valfio  e controlla di avere il file .iso corretto
<akis24> !md5sum | valfio
<ubot-it> valfio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<valfio> ok ... al riavvio non mi ha chiesto più la user e la password
<akis24> bene valfio controlla funzioni un po' tutto da live
<valfio> su Ubunto c'è una sezione "Gestione Disco" come in Windows ?
<valfio> mi serve perchè ho collegato un hard disk esterno ma non riesco a rilevarlo
<akis24> valfio: da desktop hai un icona " installazione " avviandola poi avrai gparted per gestire disco e partizioni  oppure apri il terminale e dai gparted
<valfio> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<valfio> ragazzi un'altra domanda .... ho quest'Hard Disk 500gb con Win Xp (che però alla schermata del logo Win Xp si riavvia) a cui devo prelevare i dati prima di formattarlo .... lo collego al PC con Ubuntu, apro Gparted ma comunque non riesce a rilevarlo ... se lo collego ad un PC con Win7 in gestione disco mi vede  l'Unità E: ma dice "nessun supporto"
<valfio> ... su Ubuntu Gparted non lo rileva proprio ... che posso fare secondo voi ?
<akis24> valfio: eh dipende da che problema ha il disco in questione
<akis24> valfio: prova a dare fdisk -l da terminale e vedi se viene rilevato
<valfio> fdisk -l mi dice che ho tutti i permessi negati
<akis24> valfio: prova con sudo -s e poi fdisk -l
<akis24> valfio: e comunque in generale se hai problemi con disco con winz sulla rete troverai parecchie info in merito  questo non è il canale adatto qui si supporta ubuntu
<akis24> valfio: se vuoi continuare a chiedere passa in chat sempre se qualcuno risponde ..
<akis24> !chat | valfio
<ubot-it> valfio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Higure> Salve a tutti, ho qualche problema con l'interfaccia di vlc... il video resta sempre in primo piano, copre sempre e comunque qualsiasi altra finestra, anche i menù aperti di vlc, se provo a ridurlo a icona il video si dissocia dall'interfaccia, ovvero l'interfaccia si riduce a icona ma il video resta lì in primo piano... qualcuno ha mai riscontrato
<Higure>  un'anomalia del genere ?
<akis24> Higure: nessuno ha lamentato il tuo problema
<akis24> Higure: versione di ubuntu in uso ?
<Higure> 16.04 lts, appena installata
<Higure> forse qualche problema con i codec ( la butto li... non è proprio il mio campo...O.o) ?
<akis24> Higure: fai vedere posta uno screen e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image | Higure
<ubot-it> Higure: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Higure> ok, provvedo...
<Higure> http://prnt.sc/dgegn3
<Higure> http://prnt.sc/dgegxa
<Higure> ho qualche difficoltà a fare lo screenshot quando il video resta in primo piano...
<Higure> per qualche motivo negli screenshot la visualizzazione è corretta... le finestre coprono vlc normalmente... ma a video non è così, se piazzo una finestra sopra vlc l'interfaccia viene coperta ma il video resta in primo piano...
<Higure> provo ad aggirare il problema fotografando col telefono
<akis24> Higure: vlc installato da dove ?
<Higure> ubuntu softwere center
<akis24> Higure: sul primo link stranamente hai caratteri enormi e sul secondo invece la risoluzione è molto alta come mai ?
<akis24> Higure: altra cosa hai aggiornato il sistema dopo averlo installato ?
<Higure> il primo link non è di tutta la scrivania ma solo una selezione, in modo che si vedesse bene il menù coperto dal video
<akis24> Higure: e la seconda domanda ?
<Higure> la risoluzione dello schermo è alta come nel secondo link
<Higure> si ho aggiornato più volte da quando ho installato
<Higure> sempre da terminale con apt-get update e upgrade
<akis24> Higure: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt update e poi metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Higure
<ubot-it> Higure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23592972/
<Higure> c'è qualcosa che non quadra, in genere l'output è parecchio più lungo O.o
<akis24> Higure:  la prima cosa che non quadra è l'uso di ppa esterni al sistema
<Higure> ppa...?
<akis24> Higure: se leggi le prime righe di quanto hai postato ..
<akis24> !ppa | Higure
<ubot-it> Higure: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akis24> Higure: hai abilitato i repo partner sul sistema ?
<Higure> non sono sicuro, ho provato a seguire una guida ( sempre nel tentativo di risolvere questo problema di vlc ) e a questo punto penso che potrei aver abilitato i ppa invece dei repo partner...
<akis24> Higure: Impostazioni di Sistema e clicca sull'icona Software e aggiornamenti. vai ad Altro Software e spunti la voce Partner di Canonical.
<Higure> fatto
<Higure> vedo che qui ci sono anche i ppa
<Higure> consigli di togliere la spunt <'
<Higure> spunta
<Higure> ?
<akis24> Higure: su quelli di sicuro comunque toglila anche se ormai è fatta ..
<Higure> in che senso ormai è fatta ?
<akis24> Higure: i ppa creano problemi al sistema
<Higure> ecco... ci mancava -__-
<Higure> sto aggiornando
<akis24> Higure: bene dai sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade  e poi metti tutto su paste
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593007/
<akis24> Higure: sudo apt autoremove .. a ogni comando fai vedere su paste sempre
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593018/
<akis24> Higure: uname -a   .. visto che è solo una riga mettilo qui che a breve esco
<Higure> Linux kimitsu-PC 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<akis24> Higure: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   se durante l'elaborazione ti appare una finestra blu relativa ai font microsoft spostati col tasto tab dentro e conferma con ok  poi sempre  → paste
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593029/
<Higure> niente finestra blu...
<akis24> Higure: ancora sudo apt upgrade
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593035/
<akis24> Higure: sudo apt dist-upgrade  non sbagliare comandi ..
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593044/
<akis24> Higure: sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre icedtea-8-plugin    → paste
<Higure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593049/
<akis24> Higure:  prova a riavviare e vedi come va' nel caso il problema resti   dai  sudo apt-get purge vlc  da terminale e poi lo reinstalli io ora devo uscire ..
<Higure> ok, comunque vada ti ringrazio, gentilissimo
<Higure> buona giornata ^^
<akis24> Higure di nulla anche a te e niente ppa ricordalo
<simon86> ciao a tutti avrei una domanda da farvi e possibile installare lubuntu da terminale visto che il pc non mi riconosce la usb
<Carlin0> simon86, da dvd
<simon86> ok oltre al dvd dal terminale non si puo
<Carlin0> simon86, mi pare si possa da rete ma non l'ho mai fatto
<simon86> okay grazie ciao
<sandro56565> ho scaricato la iso di ubunto, l'ho masterizzata su dvd l'ho messa nel pc ho spent.ro e riacceso ma il dvd mom carica nulla
<Xilofono> Ciao, vorrei scaricare Ubuntu su mio pc da 32bip e mi ho porso la differenza tra desktop e tra server. Mi potete aiutare? grazie
<akis24> Xilofono:  la versione server è senza desktop grafico ovviamente
<Xilofono> Ah grazie mille!
<akis24> Xilofono: quindi richiede una certa conoscenza dei comandi da terminale ..
<Xilofono> C'è un modo per installare Ubuntu velocemente?
<akis24> Xilofono: di solito usando un dvd o una usb  si installa in una mezzora il sistema
<akis24> !installazione | Xilofono
<ubot-it> Xilofono: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Xilofono> Grazie del consigli
<lewercop> salve
<lewercop> vorrei sapere se ci sono aggiornamenti o lo stato attuale di ubuntu per surface pro 4
<plosss> sera.. ho un problema.. ho installato openjdk, ma ora vorrei disinstallarlo, non ho synaptic e non posso installarlo perchè mi da un problema con i pacchetti danneggiati, non posso quindi instalare più nulla. Dovrei quindi fare tutto da terminale, ma anche con i comandi che trovo in rete non riesco. cosa posso fare?
<gianni63> buonasera
<Carlin0> !ciao | gianni63
<ubot-it> gianni63: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gianni63> ho scaricato seamonkey, ho estratto il file, ora come lo installo?
<gianni63> grazie
<Carlin0> gianni63, non si da supporto a programmi non provenienti dai repo ufficiali
<gianni63> ok
<gianni63> mi consigliate un programma ufficiale per creare pagine web?
<gianni63> grazie
<ryuujin> gianni63: cosa vuoi fare in particolare?
<ryuujin> gianni63: se vuoi bluefish e' un pacchetto software che potrebe fare per te
<ryuujin> lo trovi anche nei repository, quindi lo puoi installare dal gestore pacchetti di ubuntu
<gianni63> grazie
<ryuujin> di niente
<ryuujin> pene
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-08
<mito> ciao  volevo sapere se  vi e'  una  versione  di firefox per tablet
<Peps> Differenza tra kernel linux e kernel windows?
<Peps> Ciao a tutti :)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mito
<ubot-it> mito: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> !chat ! Peps
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! Peps'
<cristian_c> !chat | Peps
<ubot-it> Peps: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> buongiorno a tutti! purtroppo ho una serie di problemi che faccio molta fatica a capire e come risolverli!
<cristian_c> pippo: su su, spiega pure
<pippo> allora, ho la versione xubuntu 16.04LTS
<pippo> quanto lo avvio mi appare un errore del sistema ed è questo
<pippo> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJqrRQPZJh
<cristian_c> !paste | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pippo: non c'è nulla a quel link
<pippo> okey grazie
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597698/plain/
<cristian_c> pippo: togli plain dal link
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597698
<cristian_c> pippo: esattamente, dov'è apparso quel messaggio?
<pippo> questo messaggio appare durante l'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> non quando, dove?
<cristian_c> *.
<pippo> dopo il grub
<cristian_c> prima di arrivare sul desktop?
<pippo> esatto
<cristian_c> pippo: e come hai fatto a incollarlo su pastebin?
<pippo> perchè poi sotto l'errore c'è scritto: per controllare l'errore che viene visualizzato scrivere systemctl status systemd-random-seed.service
<cristian_c> pippo: ehm.....
<cristian_c> hai detto che appare prima di arrivare sul desktop
<cristian_c> pippo: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippo> è solo da 2 settimane che uso xubuntu quindi sono alle prime armi
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: sì, però una schermata puoi mandarla
<pippo> si
<pippo> 2 sec e la metto
<cristian_c> pippo: se ti sei perso, dillo
<pippo> eccomi
<cristian_c> che non fa niente
<pippo> sta caricando l'immagine
<pippo> http://prntscr.com/dgtopk
<pippo> eccolo qua
<pippo> si vede?
<cristian_c> sì
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: come hai fatto a caricarlo su pastebin?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto a copiarlo e incollarlo
<pippo> ho fatto una foto
<cristian_c> e hai trascritto a mano?
<cristian_c> notevole......
<pippo> no
<cristian_c> pippo: intendo il paste di prima
<cristian_c> quello delle 11:22
<pippo> quello lo fatto dando il comando su terminale
<pippo> systemctl
<cristian_c> pippo: quindi una volra sul deskrop'
<cristian_c> +desktop
<pippo> si
<pippo> dopo
<cristian_c> pippo: beh, dire che arrivi sul desktop è gi
<pippo> infatti
<cristian_c> pippo: beh, dire che arrivi sul desktop è già qualcosa di significativo da premettere nella tua richiesta
<pippo> secondo te come posso risolvere il seguente problema?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1462954
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1462954 in Snappy trunk " systemd-random-seed fails to start because /var/lib/systemd/random-seed is read only" [High,Fix released]
<cristian_c> che però risulta fixato
<pippo> ma ho provato anche su quel sito gia in passato
<pippo> ma non ci capisco niente
<cristian_c> pippo: apri un terminale
<pippo> okey
<pippo> fatto
<cristian_c> pippo: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pippo> fatto
<cristian_c> pippo: quando ha finito, digita: dpkg -l | grep snap | pastebinit
<cristian_c> che restituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<pippo> okey
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597790/
<cristian_c> pippo: quando ha iniziato a verificarsi il problema?
<pippo> da una settimana circa
<pippo> ma poi è peggiorato
<cristian_c> pippo: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597798/
<pippo> ecco qua
<pippo> pero mi è apparso un errore
<cristian_c> ma che bella montagna di ppa....
<cristian_c> pippo: cosa che avresti dovuto specificare all'inizio
<pippo> ah
<cristian_c> !ripristino | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pippo> ah
<cristian_c> pippo: se vuoi evitare problemi, non installare software provenienti da repositoey di terze parti
<pippo> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> pippo: 'non installare software provenienti da repository di terze parti' <- quindi dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu è un buon inizio
<pippo> io mi sto studiando da solo informatica con pure un quaderno!
<pippo> e mi segno tutto
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: leggi la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki ufficiale della comunità di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<pippo> quindi scaricare solo ppa da repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> !wiki | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> pippo: sbagliato
<cristian_c> pippo: non devi scaricare ppa
<cristian_c> specie se trovati su qualche guida farlocca trovata sul web
<pippo> ma scusami
<cristian_c> pippo: segui il conaiglio doc ufficiale e wiki ufficiale di ubuntu
<pippo> non posso eliminare i ppa?
<cristian_c> pippo: e tu pensi di riuscire a risolvere?
<pippo> no!
<cristian_c> dovevi pensarci prima
<pippo> e come facevo a saperlo?
<pippo> adesso lo so
<cristian_c> !repository | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !ppa | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pippo> ah
<pippo> che casino però mi piace! ahaha
<pippo> quindi devo ristallare il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> non ti ci abituare....
<cristian_c> pippo: non per forza
<pippo> lo so
<cristian_c> però un backup è stra-consigliato
<pippo> non ho niente sul pc
<cristian_c> pippo: se già fortunato che riesca ad arrivare sul desktop
<cristian_c> con tutti i ppa che hai aggiunto
<pippo> file importanti o cartelle non ce ne sono
<cristian_c> in sole due settimane di xubuntu....
<akis24> perfetto pippo  reinstalla e niente ppa se hai bisogno chiedi qui
<cristian_c> pippo: e allora puoi persino reinstallare
<pippo> aspetta! pero siccome sono agli inizi vorrei sapere due consigli come modificare il kernel per adattarlo al mio pc quasi al 100%
<pippo> gia che siamo in chat
<akis24> pippo: siamo in supporto ..  il kernel si adatta alle esigenze del tuo pc
<pippo> mi scusi
<cristian_c> pippo: modificare a quale scopo?
<pippo> per velocizzare il pc
<cristian_c> pippo: e che pc è?
<pippo> adeguando le stringhe del kernel
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pippo> un sony VGN-NR10E
<pippo> portatile
<pippo> ram 3gb modificati
<cristian_c> pippo: sei in dual boot?
<pippo> ??? che cos'è??
<cristian_c> pippo: è un pc che ha quasi dieci anni
<cristian_c> pippo: chiedo se hai un doppio sistema sull'hard disk
<pippo> forse di piu
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: e che t'aspetti da una macchina del genere?
<pippo> win10 e linux
<pippo> ho modificato anche la cpu
<cristian_c> pippo: è un vecchio pentium dual core serie t, giusto?
<pippo> no
<cristian_c> pippo: hai modificato la cpu in un portatile?
<cristian_c> O.o
<pippo> dual core 2 duo 1.60 ghz
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> non pensavo avessero il socket su un portatile del genere
<pippo> si per fortuna!!!
<cristian_c> pippo: in ogni caso, col tempo , le prestazioni dell'hardware degradano
<cristian_c> non si trovano ricambi in buono stato, ecc....
<cristian_c> pippo: quindi o utilizzi una derivata come  lubuntu per alleggerire il desktop
<pippo> dual core 2 duo 1.80ghz, cache 2mb l2, velocità bus 800mhz
<pippo> questa è la mia cpu montata
<pippo> ho sbagliato a scrivare prima
<pippo> si esatto uso una derivata
<pippo> xubuntu
<cristian_c> o te lo tieni coaì com'è, difficilmente puoi fare miracoli, a meno di problemi veramente specifici, che però non hai specificato
<cristian_c> *così
<pippo> problemi sul pc come aspetto di hardware non ne ho mai avuti
<cristian_c> considera che è un pc nato con windows vista
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: ti sei lamentato della lentezza
<cristian_c> fai 2+2....
<pippo> win vista era na cagata
<pippo> no
<cristian_c> è un pc di dieci anni fa, fattene una ragione
<pippo> quando utilizzo linux è una bomba il pc
<cristian_c> ti ho anche consigliato la derivata più appropriata per quell'hardware
<pippo> come se andasse il doppio
<cristian_c> pippo: dipende anche cosa devi farci, col pc
<cristian_c> che navigare sul web non è più come navigare dieci anni fa
<cristian_c> ma richiede risorse e prestazioni sempre crescenti
<pippo> lo utilizzo per fare un po di tutto! devo dire che nella navigazione del web rispetto a  win10 è veramente molto piu veloce
<cristian_c> ci credo, è nato con windows vista....
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<pippo> win vista lo tenuto fino a 1 anno fa circa.............
<pippo> mi consigliate lubuntu??
<cristian_c> secondo te.....
<cristian_c> ma non aspettarti miracoli, solo un desktop più leggero
<cristian_c> se usi le stesse applicazioni e stessi contenuti, perdi il vantaggio
<pippo> cioè?
<cristian_c> pippo: che non puoi pretendere di farci girare un 'photoshop' quale che sia ubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> o filmati pesanti, o navigazione al limite
<cristian_c> o muktitasking
<pippo> questo no!
<cristian_c> *multitasking
<pippo> pero ad esempio inventor 3d lo facevo andare come una meraviglia
<cristian_c> solo il deskrop, se usi le stesse applicazioni, 'peseranno' uguale ad adesso
<pippo> sisi
<pippo> okey
<pippo> allora adesso prendo tutti i link che mi avete dato e li salvo su chiavetta
<cristian_c> bastano i primi due
<cristian_c> ovvero
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<pippo> dovro ripristinare il pc per la 12° volta
<cristian_c> pippo: da lì raggiungi tutti gli altri
<pippo> questa è la 12° volta che ripristino il pc! ho fatto sempre un casino
<pippo> solo a me
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: buon lavoro
<pippo> consiglio
<akis24> pippo: ti consigliamo di reinstallare da zero  ed evitare i ppa ..  e andra' bene
<pippo> io seguo la post installazione di marcobox
<cristian_c> pippo: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico a ubuntu, ha il log che serve per la consultazione
<akis24> pippo: chiedi qui al limite dopo e lascia perdere guide non ufficiali
<pippo> ah okey
<cristian_c> pippo: qui non si da supporto a guide trovate chissà dove online
<pippo> il log dov'è?
<cristian_c> !log | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pippo> vero
<pippo> che cosa serebbe?
<cristian_c> !chat | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> ah okey
<pippo> grazie per i consigli
<pippo> poi forse ci risentiamo dopo l'installazione di linux
<M43ko> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato ubuntu a mio fratello....ho un problemino (che avevo avuto anche col mio pc ma non ricordo come risolverlo): l'orario, quando passo da un sistema operativo ad un altro, sballa
<M43ko> qualcuno di voi saprebbe indicarmi i passaggi per "aggiustare" questa anomalia?
<M43ko> grazie mille in anticipo
<cristian_c> M43ko: in dual boot?
<M43ko> ?
<M43ko> non ho capito
<cristian_c> sul wiki internazionale di ubuntu spiegavano come risolvere il problema della differenza tra tempo locale e non
<M43ko> adesso provo a dare un'occhiata
<M43ko> e trovare la soluzione...
<M43ko> ha pure xp il computer...(è un pò indietro :D )
<cristian_c> M43ko: intendo, se hai doppio sistema operativo sull'hard diak
<cristian_c> disk
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<cristian_c> M43ko: alla sezione 'Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts'
<M43ko> intanto grazie, do un'occhiata ;)
<Andrea10> buongiorno, sono un utente che cercava di installare ubuntu sul proprio pc.. c' è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Andrea10> ok
<Andrea10> ho provato sia a far partire il live che a fare direttamente l' installazione, ma ho il problema che non viene rilevata la mia connessione wifi e quindi praticamente non ho internet
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Andrea10: hai un cavo ethernet?
<Andrea10> non lo ho
<Andrea10> la versione di ubuntu è la 15.04 messa su usb tramite unetbootin
<Andrea10> avevo già provato con la versione 16.10 scaricata dal sito e messa su usb sia con rufus che etcher, ma in quel caso appena faccio l' avvio dall' usb e quindi compare la prima schermata con la scritta ubuntu, si blocca
<Andrea10> quindi ora ho provato con unetbootin, ma come detto non mi rileva la wifi
<cristian_c> Andrea10: 15.04 non è supportata da più di un anno
<cristian_c> Andrea10: dovredti postare le informazioni, come richiesto prima dal bot
<Andrea10> ma da unetbootin non si può selezionare una versione più recente della 15.04
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Andrea10: unetbootin è solo un software per mandare in boot ubuntu
<cristian_c> su usb
<cristian_c> al di là che permetta il downlosd diretto del file iso
<cristian_c> !download | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<ryuujin> ./window
<ryuujin> remix_tj: amami
<Andrea10> il mio notebook è un asus k550vx - dm108t
<cristian_c> ok
<ryuujin> Andrea10: ho avuto molti problemi con un portatile asus che ha la stessa wifi tua
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok, scheda grafica nvidia
<cristian_c> Andrea10: se provi a impostare il parametro nomodeset, la 16.10 parte?
<cristian_c> ryuujin: tu sai che wifi ha?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ovviamente usb preparata con rufua
<cristian_c> rufus
<Andrea10> scusami ma non trovo questa opzione in rufus
<cristian_c> Andrea10: non è in rufus l'opzione
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> Andrea10: in una schermata simile al grub, se hai uefi, dovresti poter editare la voce di boot
<cristian_c> aggiungendo quel parametro
<cristian_c> premendo il tasto 'e' in tale schermata
<Andrea10> ho cliccato ora sul link postato da ubot e ho visto dove si dovrebbe selezionare nomodeset.. ma come ti ho detto, se provo ad avviare la usb con la 16, proprio non ci arriva a quella schermata.. si blocca subito appena compare la scritta ubuntu e sotto le 5 palline
<cristian_c> Andrea10: infatti devi farlo prima
<Andrea10> ah ok provo.. spero di non dover tornare qui ovviamente, grazie nel frattempo
<cristian_c> Andrea10: la schermata ricorda molto questa, graficamente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Grub.jpg
<m43ko> ho sistemato i due orari (xp e ubuntu) ma mi dava errore in ubuntu ed ho reimpostato tutto com'era
<m43ko> inoltre non mi apre "ubuntu software", clicco, carica e poi niente
<m43ko> help me
<m43ko> può essere che giri male perchè il computer è piccolino e vecchiotto
<m43ko> ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | m43ko
<ubot-it> m43ko: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<m43ko> molte cose non riesco a dirle/scriverle...adesso esco cerco e provo ad essere più specifico
<Carlin0> m43ko, inizia con marca e modello di cpu e scheda video e quantità di ram
<Andrea10> purtroppo si è bloccato come sempre
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> Andrea10: sei andato alla schermata che ti ho detto?
<pippo> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pippo> sono stato in chat 1/2 ore fa per un problema che ho avuto
<Andrea10> si da dove si può scegliere se fare live o installare no?
<Carlin0> al primo menù Andrea10
<Andrea10> eh si quello
<cristian_c> Andrea10: e che ti compare prima?
<pippo> adesso ho rinstallato tutto perche avevo installato una valanga di ppa e mi avete consigliato di chiedere a voi per la post installazione di xubuntu 16.04LTS
<cristian_c> Andrea10: hai letto la guida del wiki?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> pippo: c'è persino una guida apposita, ma che ti serve in particolare?
<pippo> avere un pc completo di tutto per essere pronto a quansiasi utilizzo
<pippo> qualsiasi
<cristian_c> pippo: non hai detto niente
<cristian_c> pippo: si fanno le cose che servono in base all'utilizzo che se ne deve fare
<cristian_c> pippo: quindi, se hai domande specifiche, siamo qui
<pippo> giusto! allora io guardo film in sreaming, scarico musica, vorrei aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione, avere i programmi per l'apertura dei file pdf; xcell; office;
<cristian_c> pippo: aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione, non è sempre sinonimo di miglioramento
<pippo> se possible avere un acceleratore grafico per una migliore qualità
<Andrea10> cristian io in quel menù ho spinto il tasto e
<pippo> ah! non sapevo!
<Andrea10> ma poi non c' era la stessa schermata come mostrato nelle immagini della guida
<cristian_c> pippo: generalmente si aggiorna il kernel a versioni più recenti se sappiamo che risolve specifici problemi
<cristian_c> rispetto ai kernel sui quali è basata la release in uso
<cristian_c> pippo: e che scheda grafica hai?
<pippo> si puo semmai adeguare il kernel con una compatibilità maggiore al mio pc
<pippo> ?
<cristian_c> pippo: se non spieghi che problemi hai, stiamo a girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> Andrea10: quella schermata appare prima di premere il tasto 'e'
<cristian_c> pippo: sui film e la musica non ho capito bene qual'è la tua richiesfa
<cristian_c> *richiesta
<pippo> scheda grafica: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
<cristian_c> pippo: con quella scheda ci fai poco
<cristian_c> pippo: ora che sistema hai sul pc?
<pippo> guardo i film in streaming direttamente da internet
<Andrea10> no aspetta non mi sono spiegato evidentemente.. appare la scheramta in cui scegliere tra live ed installazione.. poi lì ho spinto il tasto e
<pippo> e vorrei una bella libreria per la musica
<Andrea10> ma non mi è apparsa la schermata quella mostrata nelle immagini, da cui poter impostare nomodeset
<cristian_c> pippo: e che schermata è?
<cristian_c> pippo: sei in modalità uefi o legacy?
<pippo> sitema operativo dual boot.........win10 e xubuntu16.04LTS
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ma l'hai vista questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica ?
<cristian_c> pippo: ok
<cristian_c> pippo: e non puoi collegarti qui in chat da quel pc?
<cristian_c> da xubuntu, intendo
<pippo> si, sto lo sto usando adesso
<cristian_c> pippo: apri un terminale
<pippo> okey
<pippo> fatto
<cristian_c> pippo: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pippo> terminale=shell eheh okey
<cristian_c> si chiama emulatore di terminale, proprio perché emula una shell in finestra
<pippo> emula= una spacie di simulazione?
<M43ko43> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1BRMzJxXC5
<pippo> ho installato il paccheto pastebinit
<M43ko43> ecco il tipo di computer...va bene così?
<M43ko43> i problemi li riscontro in due computer...andiamo col primo (quello che ho copiato in pasteb)
<cristian_c> pippo: digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<M43ko43> allora l'orario è sfalsato di un'ora in xp
<cristian_c> M43ko43: e leggendo la guida, quale metodo hai usato?
<Carlin0> M43ko43, con quella cpu dovresti installare lubuntu al massimo
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598242/
<cristian_c> Carlin0: essì
<M43ko43> timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 –adjust-system-clock
<pippo> ho mandato il link
<M43ko43> solo che mi modificava tutti i tipi di orario (NTP; RTC) su yes e mi dava problemi...
<M43ko43> quindi l'ho reimpostato così com'era
<cristian_c> pippo: sui driver grafici già ci siamo, hai quelli inclusi nel kernel, di intel
<pippo> okey perfetto
<pippo> per la cpu?
<cristian_c> pippo: una gpu così vecchia non avrà chissà che aggiornamenti in termini di driver
<pippo> per aggiornare i driver come faccio?
<pippo> in generale
<cristian_c> pippo: se poi manifesti problemi grafici specifici, è un altro discorso
<pippo> okey
<M43ko43> l'altro problema è che non m apre "ubuntu software", lo carica...e poi ritorna com'era...ossia non me lo apre...
<cristian_c> pippo: in generale i driver sono già inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> pippo: ma se non spieghi qual è il problema...
<pippo> ma si possono aggiornare?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: il problema è anche che hai scelto male la versione di ubuntu
<pippo> per avere delle prestazioni migliori?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> pippo: ti ho già risposto in entrambi i sensi
<cristian_c> nei messaggi sovrastanti
<pippo> okey scusami
<cristian_c> pippo: fino ad ora non hai manifestato nessun problema specifico
<pippo> l'unico problema che riscontro qualche volta sono le righe che appaiono durante la visone del film......non si vedono ma se ci fai caso e guardi bene lo schermo si intravedono
<cristian_c> pippo: e affrontare tali problrmi è... come dire.... lo scopo di questo canale di supporto
<cristian_c> pippo: è è problema hardware oppure c'è poco da fare, a meno di bug
<pippo> e poi se guardo un video che ho fatto con la macchina fotografica di alta qualita tente andare a scatti
<M43ko43> |carlino
<M43ko43> carl
<pippo> pero in win non li ho.........è una cosa diversa
<pippo> ?
<cristian_c> pippo: ripeto, ha comunque una certa età, e la scheda grafica è quella che è
<M43ko43> la CPU fa schifo? consigli lubuntu?
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: non hai cosa?
<cristian_c> pippo: spetta
<cristian_c> pippo: 16.04?
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: e quale kernel?
<pippo> come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: ti si è consigliato
<pippo> che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: ma l'hai aperto il terminale?
<M43ko43> si perchè?
<pippo> per avere la versione del kernel?
<cristian_c> pippo: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> M43ko43: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598275/
<pippo> ecco qua
<M43ko43> funziona tutto, e prima mi si apriva anche quello che ora non si apre...
<cristian_c> pippo: ok, 4.4.0
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> M43ko43: ma l'hai mandato il comando?
<M43ko43> l'avevo mandato ed ero riuscito ma ora non lo fa fare più
<Andrea10> scusa cristian per favore puoi ripetermi quello che mi avevi detto di fare? Magari ho sbagliato io
<M43ko43> non so neanche come diamine avevo fatto a modificare orario RTC
<cristian_c> pippo: è un po' vecchio il thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177007/video-quality-too-bad-while-playing-any-videos-in-intel-gm965-gl960-integrated
<cristian_c> *la pagina
<M43ko43> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5WlmY8gTv
<M43ko43> mentre nel mio pc
<Gatto48> ciao come posso scaricare e installare tor su ubuntu 14.04?
<M43ko43> dici che, con il medesimo comando, riesco ad aggiustare l'orario?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ti chiedo prima di tutto
<pippo> seguo i passaggi della pagina?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ti chiedo prima di tutto se hai guardato questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<cristian_c> M43ko43: non riesci a installare pastebinit?
<cristian_c> pippo: prima di tutto leggi
<cristian_c> !chat | Gatto48
<ubot-it> Gatto48: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea10> si
<Gatto48> grazie
<pippo> okey cristian
<cristian_c> Andrea10: e le figure le hai guardate?
<cristian_c> pippo: spetta, che ci guardo anch'io
<pippo> okey
<Andrea10> eh si
<M43ko43> come si fa?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: e non ti tornano le figure?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: te l'ho mandato prima il comando
<cristian_c> M43ko43: alle 14:00
<M43ko43> scusami
<cristian_c> Andrea10: e prima ti avevo chiesto se sei in modalità bios o legacy
<M43ko43> hai ragione ma ho due pc ed un cellulare davanti e mi ero perso
<M43ko43> sta cercando di installare
<pippo> ho letto la pagina ma capisco poc l'inglese
<pippo> poco
<pippo> faccio una traduzione
<M43ko43> non mi da conferme di nulla però penso che abbia ultimato l'installazione...perchè mi da la possibilità di digitare altri comandi...
<cristian_c> !paste | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M43ko43> sono in chat con un altro pc...
<cristian_c> bene, allora manda il paste sull'altro pc in rete
<cristian_c> e incolla il link
<cristian_c> su questo pc da cui stai chattando
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ti sei perso?
<pippo> che cosa faccio cristian?ahaha
<cristian_c> pippo: allora, aspetta un attimo
<pippo> oket no problem
<cristian_c> quantomeno per evirare oprazioni inutili e/o dannose
<pippo> sisi hai ragione
<cristian_c> pippo: hai gli stessi problemi di visualizzazione anche con 14.04.1?
<cristian_c> insomma, la prima 14.04
<pippo> cioè? xubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> pippo: sì
<cristian_c> pippo: quantomeno da provare in live
<cristian_c> pippo: con il primo kernel, non quelle delle point release della 14.04 auccessive
<cristian_c> e vedere se è migliore o peggiore
<accendino> salve a tutti
<pippo> no, non ho mai provato
<cristian_c> pippo: se non sbaglio, la prima 14.04 aveva kernel 3.13
<cristian_c> M43ko43: fatto?
<pippo> perche io ho installato adesso xubuntu e non ho nessuna versione aggiornata o precedente del kernel
<cristian_c> pippo: non ti sto chiedendo di installare la 14.04
<cristian_c> ma di mandarla in boot senza installarla
<pippo> okey, non li ho mai provati
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema è nato dopo
<cristian_c> il problema grafico che denunci
<pippo> come faccio?
<cristian_c> pippo: a fare che?
<pippo> a mandarla in boot
<pippo> senza installarla
<cristian_c> pippo: non hai mai mandato ubuntu in live, prima di installarla?
<M43ko43> un attimo...ora faccio
<cristian_c> pippo: 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo' nel menù di boot
<pippo> no
<pippo> ma mi devi spiegare meglio
<cristian_c> pippo: come scritto prima
<pippo> pero con il cd
<cristian_c> pippo: dovrsdti leggere il wiki
<cristian_c> e la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<pippo> live con il cd
<pippo> intendi?
<cristian_c> pippo: dvd o usb
<pippo> okey
<pippo> si lo fatto
<cristian_c> !wiki | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !iso | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pippo> come faccio a far partire con la live del cd un kernel precedente
<cristian_c> !avviodacd | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<pippo> sisi
<pippo> questo lo so
<cristian_c> pippo: non funziona così
<M43ko43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598354/
<cristian_c> pippo: dovresti scaricare la prima 14.04 e masterizzarla su un dvd
<pippo> ah ecco
<Carlin0> M43ko43, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> M43ko43: ok
<pippo> okey adesso ho capito
<cristian_c> M43ko43: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> M43ko43: che restituisce un link, da incollare qui
<Andrea10> cristian sono in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok
<pippo> pensavo di trovare un modo con cd per provare la versione del kernel perecedente
<pippo> ho capito male
<cristian_c> Andrea10: non hai questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Grub.jpG
<cristian_c> pippo: si tratta di scaricare l'iso, non ti minacciano un parente
<M43ko43> scusate se interrompo la vostra spiegazione...ma se installo direttamente lubuntu risolvo tutto?
<pippo> si mi hanno minacciato! ahahahahahahahahhahahanon c'è un sito ufficiale per fare l'installazione dei pachetti comuni
<Andrea10> questa cosa? Quando clicco sull' immagine mi rimanda alla pagina in generale e non all' immagine specifica
<pippo> perche non ho un cd vuoto per fare la live
<cristian_c> M43ko43: non sappiamo neanche a cosa sia dovuto il problema, ma lubuntu ti è stata consigliata a prescindere
<pippo> con la chiavetta non parte
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok
<M43ko43> allora provo direttamente ad installare quella senza farvi perdere tempo? devo sempre creare ISO? installazione è uguale?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ora dovrebbe essere ok: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Grub.jpg
<cristian_c> pippo: ma il tuo pc dovrebbe supportare il boot da usb, giusto?
<Andrea10> si
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: come hai fatto la udb?
<cristian_c> usb
<Andrea10> come ti dicevo io in quella schermata ho spinto e
<pippo> con unbooting
<Andrea10> ma poi non mi appariva l' opzione per selezionare nomodeset
<cristian_c> Andrea10: sì, ma 'e' in corrispondenza di quale voce?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Andrea10> ho provato sia la prima che la seconda
<cristian_c> Andrea10: non va selezionato, va aggiunto
<cristian_c> Andrea10: devi provare la prima, non la seconda
<Andrea10> come devo fare per aggiungerlo?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: intanto posta la schermata che appare dopo aver premuto 'e'
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> !iso | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> pippo: usa rufus, come spiegato dal bot
<pippo> si aspetta che sto provando una cosa perche mi è venuto un dubbio
<M43ko43> come faccio ad installare lubuntu e cancellare ubuntu? fa in automatico?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: mandando in boot il dvd o l'usb, l'installer ti fornisce delle opzioni
<cristian_c> !installazione | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> M43ko43: se ci sono ulteriori problemi, siamo qui disponibili
<M43ko43> tra quelle opzioni vi è anche la sovrascrittura "sopra" ubuntu? rimanendo affiancato a windows?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: tu intsnto apri la guida ;)
<cristian_c> *intanto
<cristian_c> !image | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ho i privati disabilitat, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<Andrea10> http://prnt.sc/dgvvum
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok
<cristian_c> Andrea10: dopo splash, aggiungi nomodeset
<cristian_c> in modo da avere splash nomodeset
<Andrea10> quindi tra splash e quei tre trattini?
<cristian_c> o meglio, nomodeset tra splash e ---
<Andrea10> ok
<M43ko43> help me
<M43ko43> mi chiede se installarlo accanto o se cancellare il disco ed installare lubuntu
<M43ko43> ma avendo sia windows
<M43ko43> che ubuntu
<M43ko43> lubuntu affiancato a cosa andrebbe?
<M43ko43> se lo affianco in automatico si sovrascrive a ubuntu???
<M43ko43> :'(
<M43ko43> che faccio? affianco?
<Carlin0> M43ko43, scegli altor e poi sovrascrivi la precedente installazione
<M43ko43> quindi scelgo la stringa dove sotto la voce "sistema" ho "ubuntu 16.10"
<M43ko43> e poi devo fare "ripristina"?
<cristian_c> pippo: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canalw
<cristian_c> canale
<pippo> ah okey
<M43ko43> device per l'installazione del boot loader
<pippo> stavo dicendo che ho guardato adesso un pezzo di film
<cristian_c> ma 'a fianco' a cosa?
<cristian_c> lo dice l'indtaller?
<pippo> e non si vedono le righe a 1080p
<cristian_c> *installer
<M43ko43> beh in teoria ho sia windows che ubuntu...comunque ho fatto altro
<pippo> quindi abbiamo risolto un problema
<M43ko43> ma non so come proseguire
<pippo> per aggiornare il sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> pippo: ma risolto senza fsre niente?
<cristian_c> fare
<pippo> si
<pippo> con il kernel originale
<cristian_c> pippo: o solo installando lubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> pippo: 4.4,0?
<M43ko43> mi si apre la schermata con /dev/sda 1 con dentro xp
<pippo> si
<M43ko43> sda 5 con dentro ubuntu
<cristian_c> pippo: ok, bene così
<M43ko43> ecc ecc
<cristian_c> pippo: senza operare pasticci
<pippo> ne ho gia fatti tanti
<M43ko43> e poi in basso mi chiede "device per l'installazione del boot loader" con la finestra di selezione nella quale posso inserire le stringhe che vedo nella tabella sopra...
<cristian_c> M43ko43: sì, ma non è chiaro a fianco di cosa volesse installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> M43ko43: uefi?
<cristian_c> o legacy?
<cristian_c> su su
<pippo> come aggiorno il sistema operativo
<pippo> ??
<M43ko43> se mi date un sito dove postare una foto la faccio e la giro
<pippo> devo attivare la canonical??
<cristian_c> pippo: normali aggiornamenti di sistema?
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: non devi attivare nulla, di solito
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> pippo: gli aggiornamenti sono automatici, ma puoi farli anche manualmente
<pippo> okey
<cristian_c> sia da interfaccia grafica che riga di comando
<cristian_c> pippo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> !apt | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> sul wiki trovi esaurienti informazioni su tutto il resto
<M43ko43> come faccio a girarvi le foto dello schermo?
<cristian_c> !image | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<M43ko43> grazie
<pippo> per scaricare google crome?
<pippo> lo installo da internet oppure che un pacchett?o
<M43ko43> http://prntscr.com/dgw784
<M43ko43> ecco la prima schermata
<cristian_c> pippo: google chrome no  si trova nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> all'interno del quale trovi invece chromium browser, la sua versione open, sempre sviluppata da google, anzi su cui chrome si basa
<M43ko43> http://prntscr.com/dgw8q7
<M43ko43> e questa è la schermata successiva (avendo cliccato su "altro")
<M43ko43> chi mi aiuta???????
<cristian_c> M43ko43: beh, accanto dovrebbe andsre ben, ma se sei insicuro scegli Altro
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<M43ko43> ma se clicco "accanto" non avrò sia windows che ubuntu? Oltre ovviamente a lubuntu che mi appresto ad installare?
<cristian_c> !gparted | M43ko43
<ubot-it> M43ko43: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> M43ko43: hai uno strano partizionamento diciamo
<cristian_c> considerando anche freedos
<cristian_c> quindi Altro è il metodo giusto
<M43ko43> ok e dopo che clicco "altro"
<M43ko43> mi spieghi passo passo cosa dovrei cliccare/selezionare? Non vorrei far danni
<cristian_c> sembra esserci più di un windows
<Andrea10> cristian come hai detto tu sono riuscito a far partire ed installare ubuntu
<Andrea10> ma quando sto su linux la ventola fa n rumore pazzesco
<cristian_c> M43ko43: hai aperto l'ultimo link?
<Andrea10> come hai visto il mio è un bel pc e tra laltro ha pochi mesi, quindi mi sembra assurdo
<M43ko43> si ma non ci capisco molto sinceramente
<cristian_c> Andrea10: sì, è un problema
<cristian_c> Andrea10: hai sia la iris pro che la nvidia 950m attive
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere riconducibile a quello
<cristian_c> Andrea10: 16.10?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: apri un terminale
<Andrea10> ora sono su windows e non c' è quel rumore, ma comunque sia arriva molta aria e prima d' ora non era mai stato così
<cristian_c> M43ko43: bene, ma dovresti sforzare di leggere, se ci sono problemi con la guida, chiedi pure
<cristian_c> Andrea10: finché non abbiamo dati a disposizione, ci giriamo i pollici
<M43ko43> ma la guida mi dice di avviare gparted dopo che installo....io non so proprio cosa cliccare adesso
<Andrea10> non ho capito cosa dovrei fare
<M43ko43> cliccando in altro mi si apre la schermata che ti ho inoltrato...ma come faccio a proseguire l'installazione....cosa clicco?
<M43ko43> nella guida non lo dice...
<M43ko43> (scrive...)
<Andrea10> 16.04 comunque è la versione
<cristian_c> M43ko43: è simile
<cristian_c> però nella guida all'installazione c'è proprio la prcedura dell'installer
<cristian_c> M43ko43: però se guardi le foto della guida di cui sopra, non è solo gparted
<M43ko43> si ma non capisco se devo usare una partizione vuota...o cliccare sopra la voce "ubuntu 16.10"
<cristian_c> M43ko43: seleziona la partizione di ubuntu per l'installazione, scegliendo 'formatta'
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> M43ko43: nel senso, sovrascrivi l'installazione sulla precedente installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sulla partizione precdente di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Andrea10: allora, visto che il pc è nuovo
<M43ko43> ho messo come device per l'installazione del boot loader
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ti consiglio di provare ditettsmente 16.10
<cristian_c> Andrea10: per i motivi che ora ti elenco
<M43ko43> dev/sda5 Ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> M43ko43: no
<cristian_c> M43ko43: perché quello?
<M43ko43> cosa devo metter li?
<M43ko43> non lo so...
<cristian_c> M43ko43: se non hai un pc uefi, non va impostata una partizione  specifica per il bootloader
<cristian_c> M43ko43: se il disco è sda, allora è sda
<cristian_c> M43ko43: ma manda pure una schermata prima di premere 'installa'
<cristian_c> così vediamo se hai impostato correttamente, M43ko43
<M43ko43> http://prntscr.com/dgwfrz
<M43ko43> così com'è posso andare su "installa" o sbaglio qualcosa?
<cristian_c> M43ko43: cosa che peraltro era già scritta qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Tipo_di_installazione
<cristian_c> al paragrafo 3. Altro
<Andrea10> avendo installato la versione 16.04, come devo fare ora per cancellare la versione che ho installato poco fa?
<M43ko43> scusami...non riesco a capirci vista in quel modo
<cristian_c> M43ko43: non hai selezionato la casella 'formatta'
<cristian_c> della riga selezionata
<cristian_c> come ti avevo detto
<M43ko43> metto il segno di spunta sopra "formatta" e poi installo quindi?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: scarichi la 16.10, la mandi in boot, poi fai partire l'installazione e rimpiazzi la precedente
<cristian_c> Andrea10:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Tipo_di_installazione
<pippo> okey ho scaricato google crome
<Andrea10> e dici che con quest' altra versione non avrò più quel problema con la ventola?
<pippo> poi per l'apertura dei file exell, office e world?
<pippo> che programma uso
<M43ko43> non riesco a mettere il segno di spunta...come clicco si apre "modifica partizione" e non so come utilizzarla
<akis24> pippo: non sei su windows .. ma puoi usare libreoffice
<cristian_c> Andrea10: i motivi sono i seguenti: 1. hai il kernel 4.8 invece di 4.4, quindi un kernel più aggiornato e possibilmente che supporta meglio il tuo recente hardware, 2. driver nvidia udficiali più aggiornati, da installare successivamente all'installazione del sistema, 3. ovviamente repository con pacchetti e programmi aggiornati rispetto alla 16.04
<pippo> sudo apt-get install libreoffice?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: non ti so dire se risolverà , ma è la cosa migkiore da fare nel tuo caso
<akis24> pippo: si
<M43ko43> http://prntscr.com/dgwj8k
<M43ko43> devo fare così?
<gio----vix----> ciao a tutti
<akis24> M43ko43: si ok
<pippo> okey perfetto!
<akis24> ciao gio----vix----
<cristian_c> M43ko43: sì
<gio----vix----> ciao akis24
<akis24> gio----vix----: se hai bisopgno di supporto a ubuntu esponi pure
<M43ko43> grazie, provo ad andare avanti
<akis24> bisogno*
<gio----vix----> grazie akis24
<Andrea10> guarda cristian ora mi appariva solo l' opzione di cancellare tutto e installare ubuntu.. e non mi sono fidato a spingere avanti
<akis24> Andrea10:  si è allontanato cristian_c  prova dopo se vuoi o se esponi nuovamente se si puo' ti si aiuta
<Andrea10> no tanto per ora ho lasciato stare.. mi serviva [o dicono servirebbe.. ma ne dubito] per la tesi.. ma non mi sta piacendo proprio questa ventola che sta facendo rumore come non aveva mai fatto. Quindi almeno per ora lascio stare.. grazie comunque cristian per la disponibliità
<cristian_c> Andrea10: su 16.10?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ma sei in live 16.10?
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok, di niente
<Andrea10> no 16.10 non l' ho installato perchè mi dava solo l' opzione di cancellare tutto e installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Andrea10: stavo parlando della sessione di prova
<Andrea10> sisi ho capito
<Andrea10> sono da w10
<Andrea10> non ho installato la 16.10 per quel motivo
<cristian_c> Andrea10: non so neanche quali driver stwi usando
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ma hai provato la 16.10 in live?
<akis24> Andrea10: di solito non si installa.. prima si provano le live proprio per vedere se ci sono problemi e poi decidere
<Andrea10> in live non avevo rpoblemi neanche con la 16.04
<Andrea10> è da dopo l' installazione che la ventola ha iniziato a far casino
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ok
<akis24> Andrea10:  visto che hai deciso di rimandare .. sara' per una prossima volta comunque
<cristian_c> Andrea10: ma dopo o prima di installare i driver nvidia?
<Andrea10> direi prima.. io avevo solo installato la versione 16.04.. quindi si è avviata, mi ha detto di mettere nome e password dell' account
<Andrea10> e mi ha portato al desktop da cui poter utilizzare il tutto
<cristian_c> Andrea10: beh, i driver nvidia sono un obbligo morale, se disponibili
<M43ko> aggiornato lubuntu...
<cristian_c> Andrea10: e poi gestisci la doppia grafica
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | Andrea10
<ubot-it> Andrea10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> M43ko: installato , vorrai dire
<Andrea10> scusate devo cheidere ancora una cosa
<Andrea10> ora ho tolto la partizione dedicata a ubuntu.. ma a quanto pare continua ad esserci comunque
<akis24> Andrea10: devi ripristinare l'avvio di winz
<Andrea10> perchè ad esempio poco fa ho riavviato il pc e provava ad avviarsi ubuntu.. ma avendo cancellato la partizione ovviamente dava errore. Quindi dal bios ho dovuto dirgli di partire con w10
<Andrea10> si ho rimesso che si avvia w10 per primo
<Andrea10> ma voglio eliminare del tutto qualsiasi cosa di ubuntu
<Andrea10> come devo fare?
<akis24> Andrea10: usa il disco con winz10 e ripristina l'avvio
<Andrea10> che cosa intendi per ripristinare l' avvio? Ho detto che dal bios ho messo nuovamente che la prima opzione di avvio è w10 e quindi ora se avvio parte windows come sempre.. voglio solo capire se devo fare qualcos' altro per eliminare totlamente ubuntu
<akis24> Andrea10: se parte regolarmente puoi anche lasciare come si trova
<Andrea10> anche lasciare come si trova però significa che c' è ancora qualcosa di ubuntu no?!
<akis24> Andrea10: se invece hai problemi visto che di sicuro avevi installato grub va' ripristinato l'avvio di winz
<Andrea10> continuo a non capire cosa significhi per te ripristinare l' avvio
<akis24> Andrea10: usa gogol e capirai
<Andrea10> hai capito che io ora se spengo e riaccendo, mi parte windows?
<akis24> perfettamente Andrea10 sai leggere quello che ti si dice ?
<Andrea10> si, magari non intenderlo non essendo esperto
<akis24> ti ricordo che sei nel canale di supporto a ubuntu per winz chiedi su ##windows
<David71> Buona sera. Sapete orientativamente, per un bug che affligge 2 diverse versioni LTS come il 1643467, quanto tempo passa da quando è stato corretto su una versione (nell'esempio Trusty) alla correzione anche sull'altra (Precise)? Grazie
<akis24> David71: dipende dagli sviluppatori .. vai sulla pagina relativa e saprai
<David71> akis24, è il bug di libav su Firefox 50 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643467/+activity
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1643467 in libav (Ubuntu Precise) "Firefox 50 blocks Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 LTS's version of libavcodec" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akis24> David71: e comunque sembrano esserci dei fix se leggi
<David71> akis24, il fix è stato fatto per la 14.04 mentre per la 12.04 non ancora
<David71> package libav (6:9.20-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) trusty-security
<akis24> David71: mica lo dicono a noi se e quando sara' rilasciato un fix ed essendo la 12.04 quasi a fine supporto ..
<David71> akis24, ovvio solo se avevi visto orientativamente quanto passava con i precedenti bug. Per la 12.04 il supporto finisce fine Aprile 2017 se non erro. Un 5 mesi ancora ci sono :)
<akis24> David71: non hanno tempi simili o definiti tutto dipende dai dev
<akis24> !chat | David71
<ubot-it> David71: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David71> akis24, ok grazie. attenderò paziente la risoluzione del problema. Buona giornata.
<akis24> di nulla David71
<M43ko> ciao, sono riuscito ad installare lubuntu nel oc
<M43ko> pc
<M43ko> finalmente
<M43ko> ora ho un bel problema....oltre all'orario non riesco a trovare le impostazioni per modificare la tastiera
<M43ko> nella quale i tasti non corrispondono
<M43ko> in ubuntu sapevo come fare
<M43ko> in lubuntu non riesco a trovare niente...
<M43ko> help me
<cristian_c> M43ko: hai installato il supporto alla lingua?
<cristian_c> !enter | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<M43ko> avevo sia inglese che italiano, per evitare problemi ho lasciato solo italiano nel supporto
<cristian_c> M43ko: allora, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> M43ko: 16.10?
<aldebaran> ciao ragazzi, quale programma devo scegliere per usare onecloud su ubuntu?
<M43ko> uhm ho scaricato l'ultima...non ricordo la versione
<cristian_c> !chat | aldebaran
<ubot-it> aldebaran: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> M43ko: allora, apri un terminale
<M43ko> si aperto
<cristian_c> M43ko: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<M43ko> solo che non posso scrivere il 99% delle cose perchè la tastiera non corrisponde e non so dove si trova il trattino
<M43ko> -
<cristian_c> copia e incolla
<cristian_c> ;)
<M43ko> è un altro pc
<M43ko> entro da quello allora
<M43ko> un attimo
<cristian_c> M43ko: allora collegati qui dal pc in quesione
<cristian_c> che è meglio
<M43ko> eccomi
<cristian_c> M43ko: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<M43ko> in lavorazione..
<M43ko> preparativi per estrarre....ecc ecc... e mi da di nuovo la possibilita di digitare nuovi comandi
<cristian_c> M43ko: non è un blogv;)
<M43ko> scusate...
<cristian_c> M43ko: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<M43ko43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598925/
<M43ko> fatto
<cristian_c> quindi 16.10
<M43ko> si
<cristian_c> M43ko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<cristian_c> prova così
<M43ko> ha funzionato. grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. altro quesito: come sistemo il problema dell'orario?
<cristian_c> M43ko: ti era stato dato il link
<cristian_c> hai letto con attenzione?
<M43ko> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrL1KAlqBhv https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVjG6Yx1NTW
<M43ko> così va bene?
<cristian_c> local time
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<M43ko> perchè anche nel mio portatile (ubuntu 16.10) ho fatto così ed ho sistemato il problema solo che mi da un errore ogni volta che accedo
<cristian_c> o ' Make Windows use UTC'
<cristian_c> oppure ' Make Linux use 'Local' time'
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> M43ko: non ho ben capito che problemi se segui le indicazioni
<M43ko> diciamo che ho difficoltà....è in inglese
<M43ko> non c'è un comando da dare per fare tutto in automatico?
<cristian_c> M43ko: i comandi sono fatti anche per essere capiti
<cristian_c> se in windows davi semplicemente avanti avanti avanti....
<cristian_c> M43ko: ti do il comando completo
<cristian_c> M43ko: sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 && sudo timedatectl --adjust-system-clock
<cristian_c> dovrebbe regolare anche lìorologio di sistema, la seconda parte del comando
<cristian_c> oltre alla prima che cambia il tempo da utc a local
<M43ko> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh76RgEG9Mf1
<cristian_c> *locale
<M43ko> è giusto così?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> M43ko: in pratica ti mette in guardia e ti suggerisce di usare utc
<cristian_c> però in realtà ha impostto
<cristian_c> impostato su locale
<M43ko> ma va bene lo stesso? non è un problema? posso usare lo stesso comando anche su ubuntu per il mio pc?
<cristian_c> M43ko: e dove l'hai dato il comando?
<M43ko> mi spiego meglio: ho due pc(uno di mio fratello con lubuntu ed il mio con ubuntu)
<M43ko> il comando l'ho dato in quello di mio fratello, ora sto provando a fare lo stesso col mio
<cristian_c> M43ko: ma il punto è: funziona questo comando digitato ora'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> perché dovrebbe.
<akis24> basta riavviare e verificare che sia identico sui due sistemi operativi ..
<M43ko> sto provando sul mio computer (ho già riscontrato che NTP è sul "no" però). sto riavviando per vedere
<M43ko> per ciò che concerne il computer di mio fratello devo ancora provare e riavviare
<cristian_c> sì, ntp scuaa
<cristian_c> mi ero confuso con utc
<cristian_c> M43ko: prova dove devi verificare se funziona
<M43ko> l'orario è uguale nel mio pc; adesso provo anche in quello di mio fratello....
<M43ko> accedendo a windows xp (pc di mio fratello) l'ora era sfalsata; l'ho aggiustata automaticamente, sono rientrato da ubuntu, poi di nuovo da xp ed era tutto ok. GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEE, ma sopratutto NESSUN ERROREEEEEEEEEE
<akis24> ohh bene grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> no no grazie a te, akis24
<cristian_c> l'idea era tua
<akis24> macche' sono le nostre ..
<lisat> Buonasera, openshot 2.1 è disponibile sia per ubuntu a 32bit che a 64bit ?Grazie.
<akis24> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (yakkety), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<akis24> lisat: sembra sia disponibile
<akis24> lisat: quella versione riportata da te non è riportata ufficialmente nei repo di ubuntu
<lisat> è quella del sito ufficiale.
<lisat> grazie.
<Carlin0> lisat, si vede che
<Carlin0> lisat, si vede che non è stata ritenuta adatta dai dev di ubuntu o non abbastanza stabile
<lisat> ok, grazie delle info
<akis24> di nulla
<ryuujin> sera
<akis24> ryuujin: il ban è tolto ..
<ryuujin> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<pippo> salve vorrei risolvere un problema
<pippo> come posso fissare il dns di google 8.8.8.8
<pippo> perche se riavvio il pc si azzera
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-09
<Guest85362> Salve, ho un lenovo ideapad z500 con ubuntu 16.4. Scheda video NVIDIA geforce GT 635M. Oggi ho fatto un aggiornamento e alla riaccensione dopo la grub, sostanzialmente mi appare schermo nero. Sento il classico suono quando si apre la schermata per immettere la password ma lo schermo rimane nero. Presumo sia un errore degli aggiornamenti della sched
<Guest85362> a video, purtroppo non ci ho fatto troppo caso ma tra le varie cose c'erano anche pacchetti NVIDIA. Se apro con una live (avevo qui una 9.04!!) invece vedo tutto però. Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Procurarmi una 16.04 e reinstallare?
<Weeko> Buonasera
<M43ko> buongiorno, altro problema col mio pc che ha windows 10 ed ubuntu 16.10. In ubuntu mi fa vedere il disco (desktop e tutti i documenti e file) di windows ma soltanto come "lettura", non posso spostarvici ne modificare e salvarci niente
<M43ko> mi sapreste dare il comando dal terminale per risolvere la problematica? O spiegarmi cosa/come fare?
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> oggi mi son svegliato con questi errori: http://pastie.org/pastes/10980147/text?key=p4hhzw5nrcfolyu5uo2nw
<mikunos> che è successo?
<M43ko> come faccio a sapere se per un pc è meglio xubuntu o lubuntu?
<ExPBoy> mikunos, spiegati meglio, di notte linux non gira da solo
<ExPBoy> M43ko, che pc?
<M43ko> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLK7M64QpfB https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzRynwrREsV
<mikunos> ExPBoy hai visto il file ?
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/pastes/10980147/text?key=p4hhzw5nrcfolyu5uo2nw e http://pastie.org/pastes/10980186/text?key=dyhhi2immqyek521mcaokg
<M43ko> scheda video non saprei...c'è scritto VGA standard
<M43ko> comunque ho scaricato xubuntu
<ExPBoy> bene
<mikunos> non capisco cosa sia successo
<ExPBoy> probabile tu non abbia un 686 - architettura non supportata
<mikunos> ma nella scheda del sistema operativo vedo i686
<ExPBoy> che processore hai?
<M43ko> due domande: qual è il comando per far aggiustare l'orario sia in windows che in ambiente ubuntu? come faccio a rendere il disco (desktop, documenti e file) di windows visibile e modificabile in ambiente ubuntu (me lo mostra di sola "lettura")?
<mikunos> ExPBoy http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1481275397.png
<ExPBoy> mikunos, che problemi ti da questa cosa? (se te ne da)
<mikunos> ExPBoy non posso aggiornare Ubuntu
<Carlin0> mikunos, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<mikunos> Carlin0 si
<Carlin0> mikunos, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> mikunos, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> mikunos, il 2° comando produce un link incollalo qui
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23602753/
<Carlin0> mikunos, sudo apt dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Carlin0> anzi scusa
<Carlin0> mikunos, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<mikunos> ormai avviato
<Carlin0> vabbè dai invio
<mikunos> sta elaborando ...
<ExPBoy> eh
<mikunos> ...
<mikunos> non si ferma
<mikunos> continua ad elaborare
<Carlin0> quando ha finito metti in paste l'output
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> si Carlin0 conosco PasteBin
<mikunos> grazie
<Carlin0> avevi 59 pacchetti da aggiornare
<mikunos> si ma non mi spiego l'errore indicato
<Carlin0> per ora non ho visto nessun errore ... almeno da terminale
<mikunos> ma hai visto il testo inviato prima?
<Carlin0> il paste si non c'erano errori
<mikunos> io parlo di questo: http://pastie.org/pastes/10980147/text?key=p4hhzw5nrcfolyu5uo2nw
<Carlin0> quello non l'avevo visto ...
<mikunos> immaginavo
<ExPBoy> può essere il server
<mikunos> il server italiano, intendi?
<ExPBoy> magari cinstanno lavorando
<mikunos> ah ok
<mikunos> molto strano
<ExPBoy> no
<mikunos> ad ogni modo qua continua a lavorare ...
<ExPBoy> lascialo fare
<ExPBoy> magari sta a posto
<mikunos> ok
<n1c0_b1> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu server, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Gio> Salve ,ieri sul pc di mio fratello con kubuntu di qualche annetto fa sì è spento prima che si avviasse il sistema perché inavvertitamente si è staccata la spina ,essendo che la batteria è fuori uso da tempo. Riaccendendo il pc, selezionando nel grub ubuntu , sembra accendersi ma poi da il seguente errore : End kernel panic-not syncing:VFS :unable t
<Gio> o mount root fa on unknown-block(0,0). Cosa significa?
<Gio> esiste qualche guida a riguardo?
<M43ko> buongiorno, in ambiente ubuntu (16.10) coma faccio a rendere "operativo" il disco di windows 10 (documenti, video, file, ecc...) e non di sola "lettura"
<M43ko> ma c'è nessuno?
<M43ko> buongiorno, in ambiente ubuntu (16.10) coma faccio a rendere "operativo" il disco di windows 10 (documenti, video, file, ecc...) e non di sola "lettura"
<fancine> ciao. ho importato su virtualbox un sistema window.ova salvato. funziona eccetto le porte usb. non collega il mpuse,
<fancine> continuo.. o un disco usb esterno collegato al pc. c'è un modo per risolvere
<Carlin0> fancine, per abilitare le porte usb devi installare le guast addictions
<fancine> cioa, eh già, ma sul menu di virtualbox non ci sono i dispositivi, anche se le ho installate da usr-shae-oacle-virtualaddictions.iso
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<fancine> in pratica già fatto, ma non funziona
<fancine> già visto, ma non risolvo, non sarei ventuta qui altrimenti non ti pare ubot?
<Carlin0> fancine, forse non hai letto bene o hai saltato qualcosa
<fancine> può essere tutto, ma ciò già provato diverse volte, senza successo. se qualcuno ha un'idea....
<Carlin0> in particalore il peregrafo dela configurazione
<Carlin0> paragrafo*
<Carlin0> Configurazione
<Carlin0> Le istruzioni relative alla configurazione di VirtualBox, gestione delle guest additions, abilitazione usb e condivisione file, sono presenti nella relativa guida.
<fancine> virtualbox lo suo da tempo e non mi ha mai creato problemi. ho installato la versione oracle 5.1.10, relativa ext pack. non so se il problema è legato al file esportato quale backup, ma non trovo soluzioni sulle guide
<Carlin0> hai installato anche l'exstension pack ?
<fancine> certo
<Carlin0> hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo vboxusers ?
<fancine> idem, già fatto, altrimenti non parte il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> e dopo hai riavviato il OS host ?
<fancine> sì funziona. ma non le usb
<Carlin0> e dopo hai riavviato il OS host ?
<Carlin0> e dopo hai riavviato il OS host ?
<fancine> sì
<fancine> non so se mi sono spiegata. se non avessi fatto ciò che scrivi, il sistema inquilino di virtualbox non funzionerebbe
<fancine> ok va bene lo stesso continuerò a cercare su internet. bye
<M43ko> c'è nessunooooooooooo
<M43ko> buongiorno, in ambiente ubuntu (16.10) coma faccio a rendere "operativo" il disco di windows 10 (documenti, video, file, ecc...) e non di sola "lettura"
<cecchini>   
<ludros> buonasera, ho una domanda per voi: se installo un vpn sul pc cambia l ip anche alla play o e una cosa solo del pc?
<Ab3L> ludros: intendi che il pc giuoca il ruolo di server della vpn ?
<Ab3L> ludros: poi dipende che struttura hai nelle tue reti.
<Ab3L> ludros: se la play e il pc sono in una LAN casalinga gestita da un router e tu vuoi creare una vpn tra quel pc e altri client (che siano all'interno della LAN o al di fuori) in genere hai a che fare con due reti.
<Ab3L> ludros: quindi all'IP secondo la LAN casalinga non corrisponde per forza lo stesso IP della vpn, anche se i numeri dovessero essere gli stessi.
<Ab3L> ludros: se vuoi mettere in comunicazione le due reti e mantenere così al suo posto la play, allora sarebbe opportuno che ti guardi come configurare il server della vpn affinché gestisca correttamente i forward e la nat (tipo con i comandi iptables).
<Ab3L> ludros: spero che ti è più chiara la cosa. reti diverse IP diversi. Se la play non fa parte della vpn, un IP ha e non è quello della vpn. Se il pc è il server della vpn e nel contempo membro della stessa lan della play, avrà un IP della lan e un IP della vpn.
<Ab3L> ludros: se un altro client è collegato al pc tramite vpn e vuole comunicare con la play, questo terzo membro avrà un IP (della vpn) e comunicherà al server della vpn (usando il suo IP vpn), poi il server dovrà trasferire i pacchetti ricevuti col suo IP vpn attraverso il proprio IP lan alla play col suo IP lan.
<Ab3L> ludros: in maniera molto semplicistica, graficamente...   play (IP lan) <----> pc server (IP lan | IP vpn) <----> altro membro vpn (IP vpn)
<Ab3L> ludros: oppure ... play (IP vpn) <----> pc server (IP lan | IP vpn) <----> altro membro vpn (IP vpn)
<Ab3L> ludros: se la play diventa un membro della vpn (con un IP fornito o valido per la vpn)
<Ab3L> ludros: insomma, tutto dipende su cosa vuoi fare con il pc e con la play e su come vuoi (ri)disegnare le tue reti.
<Ab3L> ludros: insomma, tutto dipende da cosa vuoi fare con il pc e con la play e su come vuoi (ri)disegnare le tue reti.
<ludros> abel sono molto ignorante in questo
<f843d0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ludros> masembra che ne capisci parecchio, c e un modo per non farmi dossare mentre gioco alla play, ci sono burloni che dossano il dns mi sa, mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere router e cambiare dns sulla play ogni volta
<DamnedBoyScout> Buonasera a tutti
<DamnedBoyScout> c'è qualche anima pia che mi può dire se è possibile effettuare il downgrade dalla 14.04 alla 10.10
<DamnedBoyScout> ?
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: 10.10?
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: non è più supportata da anni
<save> Salve, cortesemente sapete dove posso recuperare i driver per la configurazione della scheda wi fi, per un HP Compaq?
<DamnedBoyScout> @cristian_c: dopo quella versioneil mio eeepc ha cominciato ad essere lento
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: lubuntu?
<DamnedBoyScout> dopo ubuntu 10.10
<cristian_c> !requisiti | DamnedBoyScout
<ubot-it> DamnedBoyScout: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<DamnedBoyScout> cristianc_c: ho un processore Intel® Atom™ CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz × 2 e 2Gb di RAM, penso sia questo il problema. la 10.10 assorbiva meno risorse
<DamnedBoyScout> ho fatto i vari aggiornamenti LTS e adesso ho la 14.04
<DamnedBoyScout> ma e' sempre peggio
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: ma hai letto la pagina?
<cristian_c> DamnedBoyScout: ubuntu non va bene per il tuo pc
<cristian_c> e qui non si da supporto a rilasci obsoleti
<DamnedBoyScout> mmm
<DamnedBoyScout> vabbe'... vado a cercare qualche vecchia iso...
<DamnedBoyScout> ti assicuro che con la 10.10 volava
<DamnedBoyScout> grazie mille lo stesso :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-10
<tommyt> buongiorno a tutti
<tommyt> qualcuno ha esperienze d'uso di snappy?
<tommyt> il nuovo package manager
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tommyt
<ubot-it> tommyt: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> no tommyt  mai usato
<cristian_c> !info snapd
<ubot-it> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16+16.10ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 5002 kB, installed size 25704 kB
<akis24> tommyt: qui la pagina adatta https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-snappy
<ubot-it> ubuntu-snappy (source: snapd): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16+16.10ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-snappy-cli
<ubot-it> ubuntu-snappy-cli (source: snapd): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16+16.10ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<tommyt> si la pagina la avevo vista
<tommyt> ma visto che è un package manager che crea degli ambienti isolati..avevo bisogno di sapere se aveva bisogno del support virtualizzazione sulla CPU
<tommyt> !info snappy
<ubot-it> Package snappy does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> tommyt: puoi tranquillamente chiedere nel canale dedicato
<tommyt> e quale sarebbe il canale dedicato?
<tommyt> non sono pratico di ubuntu lo stavo approcciando sono certificato redhat
<cristian_c> tommyt: /j #snappy
<tommyt> non risponde nessuno mannaggia
<cristian_c> tommyt: ecco magari non lanciare loro accuse gratuite nel caso, come hai fatto in #ubuntu-it-chat
<tommyt> scusa ma mi spieghi che accuse avrei fatto.. ho fatto la stessa domanda che ho fatto qui
<tommyt> non capisco di che accuse parli
<cristian_c> tommyt: chiedilo a tommydora
<tommyt> si ero sempre io mi sembra ovvio
<tommyt> ma scrivimi quale era l'accusa?
<cristian_c> tommyt: se rientri in -chat, da dove sei scappato, te lo rispiego
<tommyt> sono in chat cristian_c
<tommyt> poi non sono scappato ma semplicemente mi avete detto voi di provare qui
<cristian_c> eh, no
<lucapppla> Buongiorno a tutti
<lucapppla> Qualcuno disposto a darmi un pò di assistenza?
<akis24> lucapppla: esponi ..
<lucapppla> ho un desktop (pcg-11211m), ho scaricato e messo in chiavetta l'ultima versione di ubuntu, scelgo la lingua, avvio l'installazione persistente, e la schermata del pc resta Nera
<akis24> lucapppla: chiavetta creata come con quale programma ?
<lucapppla> lili (linux live usb creator)
<akis24> !usbwin | lucapppla
<ubot-it> lucapppla: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lucapppla> grazie proverò utilizzando rufus
<akis24> lucapppla: prego
<breakpoint> buongiorno a tutti
<breakpoint> installazione ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10 su pc con uefi
<akis24> !uefi | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<breakpoint> che versione mi consigliate di ubuntu?
<akis24> breakpoint: 16.04 lts  con supporto 5 anni oppure ultima 16.10 con supporto a nove mesi  creati una live e prima di installare accertati funzioni un po' tutto da live senza installare
<akis24> breakpoint: puoi usare in avvio l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<breakpoint> perfetto e per il dual boot? conviene fare le partizioni manualmente o far fare tutto a lui in automatico?
<akis24> breakpoint:  le aprtizioni una volta avviata la live puoi crearle manualmente volendo con gparted   oppure usare l'opzione " installa accanto a windows "
<akis24> partizioni*
<akis24> breakpoint: segui bene la guida e dovrebbe filare tutto liscio leggila bene non darci un occhiata e basta
<breakpoint> io ho sempre avuto problemi che dopo l'installazione non mi vedeva il grub
<akis24> breakpoint: di certo devi disattivare fastboot da bios e secure boot come scritto sulla guida è il bootloader va destinato sulla partizione efi e non sda come di solito .. ma è tutto sulla guida
<breakpoint> quindi la guida va bene sia per partizionamento manuale sia per installazione automatica affiancata?
<akis24> breakpoint: leggila ..
<breakpoint> grazie mille, se ho probremi ritorno qui...
<luciano52> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto urgente, ho reinstallato per la 5a volta ubuntu 16.04 lts sul mio pc ( dual core intel 2600, 2 giga ram, scheda video ge force 730 ) ma ho continui crasch di sistema con errori di bus...ho fatto vari controlli su hardware ma mi sembra sia tutto ok  solo il disco un pò vecchio...da cosa può dipendere? Scusatemi,
<luciano52> so di essere un poco troppo generico, ma sono ancora poco addentro a Linux
<cristian_c> luciano52: in live come va?
<luciano52> in live va bene...o almeno non mi appaiono segnalazioni di errore...altra cosa strana è che qualsiasi comando do da terminale continua a darmi errore e non scarica nessun pacchetto e continua adarmi errore core dump
<luciano52> grazie cristian_c :-)
<f843d0> luciano52: se in live va bene, ma il sistema installato ha problemi (sin dall'inizio, prima che si installi niente), potrebbe essere esattamente l'hard disk, visto che tu stesso segnali essere vecchiotto.
<luciano52> avevo anche io questo dubbio...magari qualche settore andato a pallino..quindi provo a cambiare hard disk e reinstallatre tutto?
<f843d0> luciano52: come procedere dipende da te. Il sistema eseguito in live non fa uso del HDD.
<luciano52> ok... ho riscaricato il so e lo rimasterizzo riprovo a reistallarlo sul disco vecchio se continua a rompere cambio il disco ...
<cristian_c> !md5 | luciano52
<ubot-it> luciano52: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> controlla anche l'iso, luciano52
<cristian_c> ma facile che il problema sia l'hard disk, dai sintomi denunciati
<luciano52> ci avevo pensato... so che c'è un sistema di controllo...quale ?
<cristian_c> luciano52: ti è appena stato linkato ;)
<luciano52> scusa non lo avevo visto... :-) grazie
<luciano52> ciao...grazie di nuovo a tutti
<cristian_c> luciano52: di niente
<ilratte> 8)à
<breakpoint> buongiorno, devo creare una chiavetta bootabile con rufus per installare ubuntu in dual boot accanto a win10, alla voce schema partizione cosa seleziono?
<pinguinone> Buongiorno ho fatto fare il clone del mio HDD con installato Ubuntu su un altro HDD
<pinguinone> Mettendo il nuovo disco all avvio mi viene detto no such device e credo che GRUB si sia sputtanato
<pinguinone> Ho caricato (da cui sto scrivendo) una live
<pinguinone> dal CD
<pinguinone> come faccio a sistemare il tutto?
<f843d0> pinguinone: gli HDD sono identici?
<pinguinone> No il sorgente era un SSD da 500 Giga quello clonato e un sata da 1 tera
<f843d0> La migrazione a cloning non funziona allora
<pinguinone> non ho capito
<f843d0> Quale tool è stato impiegato per creare il clone?
<pinguinone> Mi hanno detto (non l ho fatto io) Acronis
<f843d0> pinguinone: diversi supporti, diverse tabelle delle partizioni, ovviamente.
<pinguinone> Claro
<pinguinone> non esiste un modo per sistemare il tutto?
<f843d0> pinguinone: montati in loop il clone del tuo vecchio HDD che dovresti avere disponibile se ho capito bene, salvati i dati, reinstalla e ripristina i dati. Via più semplice.
<pinguinone> E' quello che poi faro ma prima di formattare il mio vecchio HDD (per passarlo sul pc nuovo) vorrei far partire il computer vecchio con il disco clonato
<pinguinone> Se provo questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<pinguinone> ?
<f843d0> Puoi provare ma non credo risolva
<f843d0> Non si può migrare un HDD X a un HDD Y con modelli X!=Y senza problemi
<pinguinone> Eh lo sospettavo...ma questi HDD ho...
<f843d0> pinguinone: e comunque non capisco il problema. Sembra che hai SSD vecchio con sistema funzionante e dati. E HDD nuovo su cui vorresti migrare i dati. Formatta l'HDD nuovo, migra i dati su una partizione dedicata, attacca i due dischi al PC nuovo e potrebbe funzionare.
<f843d0> (a meno di Hardware su PC nuovo all'ultimo grido contro magari sistema GNU/Linux Ubuntu con kernel datato)
<pinguinone> Allora ho ordinato il pc nuovo...con hw di ultimissimo grido. Non voglio portare la vecchia installazione sul pc in quanto installero tutto da zero
<pinguinone> ma il vecchio disco (ssd da 500 gb) si
<pinguinone> Quindi siccome avevo un disco da 1 tera vecchio e lento ma a fare niente ho pensato
<pinguinone> Clono il disco ssd su quello da 1 tera cosi il vecchio pc seppur lento parte e mi gira
<pinguinone> poi installo da zero e di sana pianta il nuovo pc e copio i file e quant altro
<pinguinone> Ora dopo aver fatto il clone mi compare l errore sopra indicato
<f843d0> Pensato male, per via delle dimensioni e modelli differenti.
<pinguinone> Eh ok
<pinguinone> ma quindi non ho soluzione?
<f843d0> Facile, non credo
<f843d0> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente, è: non clonare l'HDD, clonare le partizioni
<pinguinone> MI sa che chi ha clonato ha clonato le partizioni
<pinguinone> ora sto cercando di installare boot repair
<f843d0> Quindi, su HDD di destinazione, ricreare partizioni come nell'originale, e quindi migrare le partizioni una per una
<f843d0> L'HDD intero non funziona sicuramente, per via di come sono organizzate tabelle delle partizioni e MBR
<pinguinone> Ma mi sa che l' hanno fatto altrimenti non troverei tutte le mie partizioni sul disco clonato
<f843d0> Io copierei tutte le partizioni, poi da live chroot dentro al sistema, e reinstallo grub
<pinguinone> Ok ma come faccio a reinstallare grub?
<f843d0> Una volta che sei in chroot sul sistema vecchio, ne hai tutti gli strumenti. Compreso grub-install
<pinguinone> Beh vorrei provare con boot-repair prima se riesco ad installarlo
<f843d0> pinguinone: perfetto, hai le idee ben chiare, dunque non necessiti supporto.
<pinguinone> No, fidati necessito supporto
<pinguinone> boot-repair e solo un tentavi
<pinguinone> soprattutto perche una volta che arrivo in chroot sul sistema vecchio (che e quello da cui sto scrivendo con live cd) non saprei che comandi dare
<pinguinone> E normale che cercando il pacchetto di boot-repair non trova nulla su ubuntu 15.04?
<f843d0> pinguinone: è fuori supporto
<pinguinone> cosa?
<f843d0> Ubuntu 15.04
<f843d0> Il supporto è terminato il 4 Feb 2016
<pinguinone> Ok, quindi siccome la live e su ubuntu 15.04 che e fuori supporto allora non mi installa neanche boot-repair
<f843d0> pinguinone: se vuoi supporto, ricapitola per bene la condizione attuale: del tipo, sei su un PC, con un HDD da 1 Tb, su cui hai migrato delle partizioni non si sa bene come, e il sistema non opera il boot? Sei in live con una versione fuori supporto?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e comunque stai andando pesantemente offtopiv
<cristian_c> offtopic
<pinguinone> Mi scuso se sono stato poco chiaro, allora, sono su un pc con HDD da 1 terabyte su cui e stato clonato un disco da 500 gb con Ubuntu 16.04 funzionante. All avvio mi da errore *no such device* mi fa andare in root da ma li faccio fatica a capire cosa fare. Cercando dai miei cd ho trovato un cd con sopra Ubuntu 15.04 quindi ho fatto partire da live c
<pinguinone> d del 15.04 da cui sto scrivendo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: boot-reoair mandalo da una live ancora in supporto
<cristian_c> oþure
<cristian_c> e comunque
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> c'è più di una scelta
<pinguinone> Ora, come sistemare? Cercando in rete ho scoperto l esistenza di boot-repair ma non riesco a installarlo...forse perche ci sto provando su una versione non piu supportata
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pinguinone> Ecco come pensavo Cristian_c
<cristian_c> 'cercando in rete' <- il wiki non lo leggi, pinguinone ?
<pinguinone> E proprio dal wiki (primo link da te fornito che avevo trovato io stesso) ho scoperto di Bootrepair
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e copia le partizioni una ad una, prima di ripristinare il grubù
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e allora vedrai che vengono elencate le opzioni praticabili
<pinguinone> Il secondo link non l avevo trovato...ora lo guardo bene e ci provo intanto grazie e scusate se sono andato off-topic non era mia intenzione
<cristian_c> pinguinone: su su, non è difficile
<cristian_c> basta che
<cristian_c> !documentazione | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !wiki | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> pinguinone: apri i link e raggiungi tutta la documentazione ufficiale in italiano
<pinguinone> Sto seguendo
<pinguinone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pinguinone> Per fare il ripristino manuale
<pinguinone> da questa live
<pinguinone> Credo che la partizione sia sda1
<pinguinone> quindi ho fatto
<pinguinone> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pinguinone> e va
<pinguinone> ma sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<pinguinone> non va
<pinguinone> se faccio un ls
<cristian_c> !enter | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e questo non è un blog
<cristian_c> pinguinone: usa una live *ancora supportata*
<pinguinone> Ok aspetto di avere la live supportata e nel caso torno qua
<pinguinone> sorry per i miei vari errori
<cristian_c> pinguinone: poi non ho capito cosa stai cercando di fare in live
<pinguinone> Come dice la guida di ripristinare grub in modo manuale
<cristian_c> il consiglio era: 1) copia le partizioni sul nuovo disco una ad una, 2) ripriatina grub tramite boot repair
<cristian_c> pinguinone: si parla di sistema legacy nella guida
<pinguinone> 1) dovrebbero averlo fatto quelli che hanno fatto la clonazione (almeno cosi mi hanno detto)
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai un pc uefi?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: servono certezze
<pinguinone> 2) Sto aspettando che scarichi...pensavo intanto di fare manualmente
<pinguinone> No non ho un pc uefi
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ma gparted le vede tutte le nuove partizioni nel nuovo disco?
<cristian_c> !image | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pinguinone> http://prnt.sc/dhpwhl
<cristian_c> pinguinone: riazzera il disco dopo backup e ci ritrasferisci le partizioni a mano
<cristian_c> così non hai problemi con mbr e tabella
<cristian_c> ma guarda un po'....
<cristian_c> pinguinone: perché lvm?
<cristian_c> e partizione ext2.....
<pinguinone> Sinceramente non lo so cristian
<cristian_c> pinguinone: non l'hai fatta tu l'installazione della 16.04?
<cristian_c> su ssd da 500 gb
<pinguinone> Avevo fatto io la 14.04 seguendo (almeno per quanto mi ricordo) l impostazione di default di Ubuntu. Da 14.04 a 16.04 ho fatto un update
<pinguinone> Ma parliamo di oltre 2 anni fa...non mi ricordo nel dettaglio (sorry)
<cristian_c> pinguinone: dev'essrrti sfuggito qualcosa con l'installazione
<pinguinone> Ah guarda...facile
<cristian_c> visto che hai scelto un'installazione non standard, e probabilmente con disco cifrato
<pinguinone> Cmq con boot-repair dovrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: il problema è a monte
<cristian_c> ancora prima della clonazione
<pinguinone> Ah
<cristian_c> pinguinone: che se hai cifrato il disco, non è stata una mossa astuta
<pinguinone> Ok memorizzo di non farlo quando installero il pc nuovo
<pinguinone> Cmq con boot-repair dovrei riuscire a rendere avviabile questo disco secondo te o non c e speranza?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: la cifratura dei dischi su ubuntu, se non gestita in modo adeguato dal proprietario, può comportare contraccolpi in miisura maggiore rispetto ai vantaggi che puoi trarne
<cristian_c> *può
<cristian_c> pinguinone: devi rimuovere la cifratura, se presente
<pinguinone> Aiuto....e come si fa a capire se e presente? Ma soprattutto come si fa a rimuovere?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: il problema posto inizialmente si sta evolvendo in altto
<cristian_c> altro
<cristian_c> in mancanza di informazioni precise
<cristian_c> e visto che si sta virando su problematiche diverse da una normale installazione e argomenti specifici
<cristian_c> !chat | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pinguinone: che ai può affrontare con più calma senza sporcare il log
<pinguinone> ok
<johnby> Ciao, sono nuovo su questa chat.
<johnby> Vorrei installare la versione 16 che ho appena scaricato..
<cristian_c> !ciao | johnby
<ubot-it> johnby: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<johnby> dovrei scriverla su dvd ma prima di farlo vorrei sapere come masterizzare
<cristian_c> !iso | johnby
<ubot-it> johnby: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<johnby> ok grazie, gli do un'occhiata..ciao
<cristian_c> a te
<johnby> mi chiede per installare il pacchetto"brasero" di avviare un'applicazione. Quale?
<cristian_c> johnby: da quale os stai scrivendo?
<johnby> 12
<cristian_c> rhm
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | johnby
<ubot-it> johnby: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<johnby> ??
<johnby> rm oppure rmdir
<johnby> rhm non c'è
<johnby> scusate ma stiamo imparando:)
<johnby> La versione è 12.04 lts
<johnby> pensavo meglio..
<f843d0> Basta leggere
<f843d0> E rispondere con cognizione di causa
<cristian_c> johnby: 'stiamo'?
<cristian_c> johnby: ti ho chiesto da quale sistema operativo stai scrivendo
<rek> aaaahh ciao
<johnby> si ho scritto 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> quindi sempre ubuntu
<cristian_c> johnby: versione classica con unity?
<johnby> e si
<rek> allora... come mai sparo la connessione ad un'altra scheda e dhcp con dnsmasq ma...dopo pochi secondi che sono collegato col client...non riesco più ad andare fuori ne col client ne col pc che condivide la connessione
<rek> ping fuori ma solo per pochi secondi...
<cristian_c> sezione ' Masterizzare con Ubuntu'
<rek> appena stacco il client... allora vado fuori subito
<johnby> guarda non l'avviavo da 2 anni, non ricordo, vorrei semplicemente riavvicinarmi a Linux piano piano..
<cristian_c> johnby: a quella sezione, Rilasci precedenti
<cristian_c> Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Scrivi su disco..., nella finestra che si apre premere il bottone Masterizza.
<johnby> ok
<cristian_c> johnby: visto che affermi di utilizzare la 12.04
<cristian_c> johnby: e in questi due anni quale os hai utilizzato?
<cristian_c> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> cristian_c,  sto parlando di ubuntu
<rek> !ubuntu networking | cristian_c
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> rek: appunto , consulta la documentazione ufficiale di dnsmasq
<rek> chi l'ha detto che il problema sia dnsmasq...anche se in realtà è probabile
<cristian_c> rek: il canale è loggato, per la consultazione
<rek> non ho capito
<cristian_c> rek: se hai una configurazione particolare, non è questo il posto giusto per parlarne
<cristian_c> rek: ripeto, se vuoi parlare di networking, spostati di là
<cristian_c> se invece non riesci a effettuare una semplice connessione in ubuntu, domanda pure qui
<rek> sono già di la
<cristian_c> benw
<cristian_c> scrivi pure tranquillamente di là
<cristian_c> rek: ehm, non sei di 'là'
<rek> è?
<johnby> Scusa christian usavo windows xp, cmq sto masterizzando, grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> johnby: se ci sono ulteriori problemi con il boot e l'installazione, domanda pure
<johnby> yessss
<johnby> ok, ora dovrei procedere con l'installazione, avviando il dvd mi formatta il disco oppure aggiorna solo l'OS?
<cristian_c> johnby:fai una nuova installazione
<cristian_c> per aggiornare a una nuova release non ti serviva il dvd, ma è sconsigliato comunque
<johnby> mmm ok, speriamo bene per i driver
<cristian_c> (l'avanzamento)
<cristian_c> johnby: beh, puoi provare il sistema in live
<cristian_c> altrimenti chiamata sessione di prova
<cristian_c> e vedere se le cose funzionano come dovrebbero, prima di avviare l'installazione
<johnby> ok grazie ancora, ciao..
<asus> buonasera
<asus> si puo installare linux su asus zenfone go z00vd?
<cristian_c> ehm
<eiu> si puo installare linux su asus zenfone go z00vd?
<cristian_c> eiu: non è che cambiando nick
<cristian_c> la domanda diventi più sensata
<rek> not ubuntu related direi.... ehh christian c.... diglielo a lui però
<eiu> allora rispondimi coglione
<rek> cambiare canale eiu
<cristian_c> rek: pensa agli offtopic tuoi
<breakpoint> buonasera, ho cercato di installare ubuntu su pc con uefi seguendo la guida ma non mi vede il grub
<breakpoint> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<breakpoint> ho scritto prima pensavo non ci fosse nessuno
<breakpoint> nulla da fare...e sta volta ho seguito la guida
<cristian_c> !nessuno | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> breakpoint: supporto ubuntu fatto con rfus?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ma quindi hai già installato ubuntu?
<breakpoint> eccomi scusate
<cristian_c> breakpoint: magari se rispondi anche alle domande delle 19:13 e 19:14, evitiamo di fare notte
<breakpoint> scusami mi ero disconnesso
<breakpoint> non ho letto
<cristian_c> breakpoint: supporto ubuntu fatto con rufus?
<breakpoint> sisi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ma quindi hai già installato ubuntu?
<breakpoint> ho disabilitato avvio rapido, poi secure boot poi installato ubuntu accanto a windows boot manager
<breakpoint> ma niente grub al riavvio
<cristian_c> breakpoint: come hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: e come hai disabilitato avvio rapido?
<breakpoint> ho disabilitato avvio rapido seguendo la guida, ovvero da risparmio energetico
<cristian_c> breakpoint: sei in modalità uefi?
<breakpoint> e installato ubuntu bootando la live e selezionando l'opzione affianca a win 10
<breakpoint> si
<cristian_c> breakpoint: avvia una live
<cristian_c> breakpoint: e collegati qui da essa
<breakpoint> ok
<breakpoint> eccomi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: apri un terminale
<breakpoint> si
<cristian_c> breakpoint: 16.10?
<breakpoint> 16.04
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> breakpoint: digita: sudo fdisk-l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> breakpoint: incolla la riga url all'interno della risposta
<breakpoint> ok aspetta un attimo che combatto con il layout della tastiera
<cristian_c> breakpoint: basta un copia incolla del comando
<breakpoint> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<shez_> buonasera a tutti!
<shez_> vorrei fermare all'avvio il processo org.bluez come posso fare?
<cristian_c> shez_: spetta
<cristian_c> shez_: a prescindere dalla presenza del bluetooth nel pc?
<shez_> ok!
<shez_> si infatti non ho bluetooth...
<cristian_c> breakpoint: pagina completamente bianca
<breakpoint> eh infatti mi chiedevo perche
<cristian_c> breakpoint: sei sicuro di aver incollato tutto il link?
<cristian_c> shez_: ok, spetta un attimo
<breakpoint> si mi dice f-disk command not fount
<shez_> cristian_c, ok aspetto.
<cristian_c> breakpoint: hai digitato per conto tuo
<cristian_c> breakpoint: il comando dato era un altro
<cristian_c> breakpoint: rilggi il messaggio delle 19:28
<cristian_c> *rileggi
<cristian_c> shez_: quale ubuntu?
<shez_> 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<breakpoint> non mi prende il comando fdisk-l
<breakpoint> io ho semplicemente copiato e incollato quello che hai detto tu nel terminale
<shez_> cristian_c, 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<cristian_c> breakpoint: beh, se digiti sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> breakpoint: è una elle, non una i
<breakpoint> cristian ho copiato e incollato
<breakpoint> quello che hai digitato tu!
<cristian_c> breakpoint: il comando esiste
<breakpoint> allora hai sbagliato tu a non mettere lo spazio
<cristian_c> !image | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk-l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<breakpoint> https://ptpb.pw/ciQN
<cristian_c> breakpoint: aì, vero, ho controllato
<cristian_c> ok, la partizione efi è in seconda posizione
<breakpoint> visto anche io, quindi e andato storto che il grub non sta li
<cristian_c> breakpoint: dovrebbe stare nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> vediano
<cristian_c> *vediamo
<cristian_c> shez_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<shez_> cristian_c, grazie!
<cristian_c> shez_: spetta
<cristian_c> shez_: non mi convincono le soluzioni proposte
<cristian_c> shez_: è un laptop?
<shez_> cristian_c, no, un normale...
<shez_> cristian_c, pc da tavolo
<cristian_c> Da notare che è frequente il caso in cui con Windows preinstallato sia stata creata una partizione nascosta di ripristino. In questi casi sarà la partizione nascosta ad essere al primo posto e la partizione EFI in seconda posizione.
<cristian_c> In figura vengono riportati due casi, a sinistra la partizione EFI è in prima posizione, mentre a destra si nota al primo posto la partizione nascosta in ntfs.
<cristian_c> breakpoint: questo è il tuo caso
<cristian_c> shez_: ok
<poopy> buona sera a tutti, cercando di installare un programma ho incontrato questo problema con delle dipendenze, potete aiutarmi? http://pastebin.com/rdyBxdQk
<breakpoint> perfetto, quindi come spostiamo il grub nell efi
<cristian_c> shez_: beccato: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326395
<cristian_c> breakpoint: un attimo
<breakpoint> ok
<cristian_c> poopy: spiega bene
<cristian_c> poopy: che hai fatto per trovarti in questa situazione?
<poopy> cristian_c: sto cercando di installare pcsx2, ma quando scrivo apt-get install pcsx2:i386 ho il primo errore, quando poi cerco di installare la versione :i386 della libreria ho invece quell'altro errore
<cristian_c> poopy: sicuro di non avere pasticciato con ubuntu?
<poopy> cristian_c: non credo, finora ho solo installato programmi dai repository
<cristian_c> In questo caso si è sicuri che Ubuntu verrà installato in modalità UEFI e che il boot loader verrà posizionato nel posto giusto. Se invece non viene rilevato il Windows boot manager allora è stato caricato erroneamente Ubuntu in modalità legacy e quindi la sua installazione permetterà di caricare o Windows oppure Ubuntu a seconda della modalità impostata nel BIOS.
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ho il sospetto che tu non sia in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> poopy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<breakpoint> provo a dargli il comando e verifico
<cristian_c> breakpoint: il comando del wiki?
<breakpoint> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> breakpoint: posta la risposta
<cristian_c> se presente
<cristian_c> shez_: hai dato un'occhiata?
<breakpoint> ovvio
<breakpoint> mi rimandi il wiki quello in italiano_
<shez_> cristian_c, si, ora provo..
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<breakpoint> Partition Table: gpt
<breakpoint> sono i uefi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: che comando hai digitato?
<breakpoint> sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> non è quello il comanso
<cristian_c> comando
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI#Come_identificare_Ubuntu_in_modalit.2BAOA_UEFI
<cristian_c> però da sistema installato
<cristian_c> breakpoint: quindi ti conviene controllare direttamente il bios
<breakpoint> la risposta e quella che si aspetta il comando in caso di uefi...
<cristian_c> essì
<cristian_c> ma tu sei in live, quindi non credo funzioni
<breakpoint> comunque riloggo e controllo cosi configuro anche la tastiera italiana
<cristian_c> solo da bios
<breakpoint> ok riloggo a trappoco
<cristian_c> breakpoint: fai prima ad andare nel bi0s
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> *bios
<breakpoint> confermo, sono in uefi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: allora, il paragrafo precedente
<cristian_c> breakpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader
<breakpoint> ook provo
<breakpoint> a dopo
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> cristian_c, ho risolto grazie!
<cristian_c> shez_: eh, spiega esattamente anche come
<Giando69> ciao ragazzi scusate qualcuno mi illumina su come far funzionare wifi su Kubuntu 16.10
<Giando69> la mia scheda è una Brodcom
<Giando69> Broadcom Limited BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318]
<breakpoint> nulla da fare cristian
<breakpoint> non funziona neanche con bootrepair eppure riconosceva che doveva metterlo in sda2
<breakpoint> ma al riavvio nulla ancora
<cristian_c> Giando69: quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: puoi linkare il log di boot repair?
<Giando69> Kubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> ah, sì, scuss
<cristian_c> scusa
<breakpoint> eh...adesso non sono da boot repair
<cristian_c> Giando69: stai chattando via cavo?
<Giando69> si ovvio
<cristian_c> breakpoint: che però ti fornisce un link
<breakpoint> rifaccio e rientro da bootrepair
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ma esattamente cos'hai fatto dalla live di boot repair?
<breakpoint> quello che diceva la guida
<cristian_c> Giando69: apri un terminale
<breakpoint> andato in advanced option, messo la spunta e applicato
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ok, quindi solo il grub
<Giando69> fatto
<breakpoint> yep
<cristian_c> !grub | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> breakpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Riparazione_consigliata
<breakpoint> ok provo questo...riloggo
<cristian_c> Giando69: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Giando69> fatto
<cristian_c> Giando69: digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Giando69: restituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<Giando69> no
<Giando69> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Q4qQmW3FZ
<breakpoint> cristian ecco il log di bootrepair
<breakpoint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23609902/
<Giando69> Cristian_c non credo ti abbia popstato nulla di interessante
<cristian_c> spetra
<cristian_c> *spetta
<Giando69> ok
<cristian_c> Giando69: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Giando69> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hv83XEmqGHl
<cristian_c> Giando69: devi incollare il link risultante dal comando
<cristian_c> Giando69: non un link con all'interno un altro link
<Giando69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23609926/
<ploofi> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema nell'installazione di un pacchetto, qualcuno che possa aiutarmi? questo è l'output del terminale http://pastebin.com/rdyBxdQk
<cristian_c> breakpoint: sto guardando
<breakpoint> sisi vai tranquillo
<f843d0> ploofi: stai cercando di installare un pacchetto (pcsx2) che ha dipendenze non soddisfatte sul sistema
<ploofi> f843d0: ho provato ad installare le dipendenze, ma non vengono trovate
<f843d0> ploofi: appunto. Che versione di Ubuntu? In 16.10, tale pacchetto è nel repo
<ploofi> f843d0: 16.04
<cristian_c> Giando69: è abbatanza assurdo che rfkill list non vosualizzi niente
<Giando69> se vuoi ti rifaccio il comando da terminale
<f843d0> ploofi: anche in 16.04 è nel repo. Da dove hai preso il pacchetto?
<Giando69> nulla non crea i link e non visualizza nulla
<ploofi> f843d0: ho aggiunto il ppa di pcsx2 e dal terminale faccio apt install pcsx2:i386
<f843d0> ploofi: eh ecco...
<f843d0> !ppa | ploofi
<ubot-it> ploofi: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<f843d0> ploofi: perchè stai attingendo da un PPA quando il software è nel repo ufficiale?!
<ploofi> f843d0: provando anche dal repo ufficiale ho avuto lo stesso problema
<f843d0> ploofi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> ploofi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Giando69: spetta
<ploofi> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23609953/
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Giando69
<ubot-it> Giando69: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Giando69> non mi muovo
<f843d0> ploofi: ma quanti bei PPA...
<Giando69> si conosco quella procedura
<cristian_c> breakpoint: si avvia sempre windows 8 automaticamente?
<ploofi> f843d0: sì ho dei ppa messi lì e poi mai rimossi principalmente per pigrizia
<cristian_c> Giando69: è la guida broadcom
<breakpoint> sinceramente non ho provato, sono ancora da bootrepair...ho preferito mandarti subito il log
<Giando69> riavvio e provo a seguirla nuovamente
<cristian_c> b43 (open-source) per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322, BCM4331, BCM43224 e BCM43225.
<breakpoint> riavvio e vediamo cris
<cristian_c>  product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=wl latency=64
<f843d0> ploofi: hai compromesso il sistema e scombinato il calcolo delle dipendenze. Tutto può succedere. Per esempio, che non riesci a installare pcsx2. Ma è solo l'inizio...
<ploofi> f843d0: mi tocca fare una clean install?
<f843d0> ploofi: o un ripristino
<f843d0> !ripristino | ploofi
<ubot-it> ploofi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ploofi> f843d0: perfetto, grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<breakpoint> nulla cristian...si avvia sempre win 10
<cristian_c> breakpoint: allora
<cristian_c> breakpoint: se hai già disattivato secure boot, entra nel bios
<cristian_c> breakpoint: alle impostazioni del bios uefi, cerca l'ordine di boot
<cristian_c> breakpoint: e imposta ubuntu o grub al primo posto
<cristian_c> a seconda di cosa trovi nel menù
<breakpoint> non penso di avere impostazioni del bios uefi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: .....
<cristian_c> breakpoint: allora non hai un pc uefi
<cristian_c> e neche un pc con bios
<cristian_c> :D
<breakpoint> vedo...
<breakpoint> cristian non ho opzioni uefi del bios
<breakpoint> ho un comune bios
<breakpoint> abbi pazienza...:(
<akis24> breakpoint: ci dici in boot order o priority che ordine di periferiche o voci  hai ? al limite fai una foto e metti su image
<akis24> !image | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> breakpoint: hai gia' usato bootrepair o ancora no ?
<breakpoint> gia usato
<akis24> breakpoint: che voce hai usato ?
<breakpoint> ho hdd, dvd, usb, lan
<breakpoint> ho usato sia reccomended repair, sia advanced options della guida
<cristian_c> breakpoint: prima avevi detto di avere un bios uefi
<akis24> breakpoint: in advanced option cosahai trovato ?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso ;)
<breakpoint> che doveva mettere il grub in sda2 cioè la partizione efi
<f843d0> breakpoint: prendi in giro?
<akis24> breakpoint: riavvia bootrepair spostati su advanced option → seleziona la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fai clic sul pulsante Applica  ti chiedera' di dare qualche comando da terminale  che ovviamente ti suggerisce il programma se segui le istruzioni dovrebbe funzionare
<breakpoint> ragazzi sono un nubbo di ubuntu...
<f843d0> breakpoint: non hai un sistema UEFI, e vuoi mettere il grub nella partizione UEFI?
<akis24> breakpoint: si ma cerca di dare risposte precise non siamo veggenti qui
<breakpoint> scusate ripartiamo da capo
<f843d0> breakpoint: per non farci perdere altro tempo, entra semplicemente nel "BIOS | UEFI" (non si è capito), e mandaci la foto
<f843d0> !image | breakpoint
<ubot-it> breakpoint: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> E due
<breakpoint> ok
<breakpoint> ho fatto la foto ad ogni singola schermata del bios
<breakpoint> datemi il link che carico le foto
<akis24> image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<breakpoint> http://prnt.sc/dhtw9r
<breakpoint> 1 di 6
<f843d0> Chiaramente un BIOS
<f843d0> E non un sistema UEFI
<breakpoint> mi devo farmare?
<akis24> breakpoint: hai installato tu windows 10 o preinstallato ?
<breakpoint> installato io
<breakpoint> nativo 8
<cristian_c> ecco
<akis24> breakpoint: ... fai vedere il resto
<cristian_c> io vedo una scheda 'boot'
<breakpoint> http://imgur.com/a/N1hZA
<breakpoint> http://imgur.com/a/8jZq0
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> breakpoint: in advanced mode oltre a boot uefi  se provi a modificare hai altre  voci ?
<breakpoint> http://imgur.com/a/8jZq0
<cristian_c> breakpoint: che pc hai  esattamente?
<breakpoint> no, l'alternativa a uefi boot è cms (o csm) che sarebbe il legacy
<breakpoint> toshiba l50-a-1f2
<breakpoint> satellite
<cristian_c> breakpoint: fai un test
<akis24> breakpoint:  impostala e prova riavviando che fa' csm
<cristian_c> breakpoint: secondo me, hai installato windows con secure boot attivo
<cristian_c> e ubuntu con secure boot dissttivato
<breakpoint> esatto
<cristian_c> e forse le due cose non sono compatibili
<breakpoint> è così
<cristian_c> breakpoint: fai due prove
<breakpoint> ascolto...
<cristian_c> breakpoint: riattiva il secure boot e prova a bootare o guardare nella scheda boot
<cristian_c> breakpoint: se grub non compare disattiva secure boot e attiva csm legacy
<cristian_c> fai un po' ste prove
<breakpoint> grub non è mai comparso in quella lista di dispositivi
<breakpoint> te lo posso assicurare
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ma hai letto cosa ti si è conaigliato?
<cristian_c> *consigliato
<cristian_c> due prove di tipo diverso, se non va una, prova l'altra
<breakpoint> ok provo
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> speriamo
<breakpoint> prove fallite...
<breakpoint> in legacy non parte nemmeno windows
<cristian_c> ok
<breakpoint> brucia il pc!
<cristian_c> tpshiba l50 a 1f2
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: in che senso? Perché?
<breakpoint> si
<breakpoint> era per sdrammatizzare
<akis24> breakpoint: riavvia bootrepair spostati su advanced option → seleziona la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fai clic sul pulsante Applica  ti chiedera' di dare qualche comando da terminale  che ovviamente ti suggerisce il programma se segui le istruzioni dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> breakpoint: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/16272/linux-su-toshiba-l50-a-1f2
<akis24> breakpoint: rimetti uefi mode attivo
<akis24> breakpoint: PRIMA DI USARE BOOTREPAIR INTENDO MODE UEFI ATTIVO
<akis24> sorry
<breakpoint> ok faccio
<breakpoint> quel link l'ho letto un milione di volte
<breakpoint> questo è i log di pastebin
<breakpoint> http://pastebin.com/BHGbAqUx
<breakpoint> ops di bootrepair
<breakpoint> riavvio e vi dico che succede
<cristian_c> breakpoint: ma tu hai nstallato ubuntu in modalità legscy?
<breakpoint> no
<breakpoint> non succede una sega
<breakpoint> sempre uguale
<cristian_c> breakpoint: sicuro di aver inatallato con uefi boot attivo?
<breakpoint> si
<breakpoint> era disabilitato solo il secure boot e l'avvio rapido
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23609902/
<akis24> breakpoint: puoi provare a usare supergrub2 e poi se riusciamo a fare avviare il disco vediamo oppure  reinstalla lasciando uefi attivo e basta usa le partizioni esistenti
<cristian_c>  Boot files: /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi /EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> oltre a quelli di microsoft
<akis24> eh mica poca roba
<breakpoint> eh ho visto anche io sta cosa ma risulta che il grub sia al posto giusto!
<breakpoint> cioè in sda2
<akis24> breakpoint: potrebbe aver installato grubpc e non grub.efi e questo spiegherebbe tutto ma hai provato anche con bootrepair e niente quidi ..
<akis24> n*
<cristian_c> 1 disks with OS, 2 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 1 Windows, 0 unknown type OS. Windows not detected by os-prober on sda4.
<breakpoint> la cosa che mi fa strano è che ne tool di installazione diceva affianca ubuntu a "windows boot manager" e non a "windows 10"
<akis24> breakpoint: comunque supergrub2 dovrebbe quantomeno individuare ubuntu e avviarla e poi si vedrebbe che fare per capire
<cristian_c> breakpoint: potresti provare ad entrare in chroot da live, anche se in uefi mi pare ci fosse qualche problema a usare chroot
<breakpoint> ditemi che fare e lo faccio ragazzi,vorrei risolvere una volta per tutte sta storia
<cristian_c> (è solo un'idea, eh)
<akis24> breakpoint: altri consigli al momento non abbiamo ci servirebbe il sistema installato avviato e il risultato di questo comando sudo efibootmgr -v
<akis24> ma è tardi comunque ..
<cristian_c> BootCurrent: 0004 Timeout: 2 seconds BootOrder: 0003,0000,2003,2001,2002
<breakpoint> eseguo subito
<cristian_c> Boot0004* UEFI: TDK LoR TF10 PMAP ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(14,0)USB(2,0)HD(1,800,e6b800,000f9699)..BO
<cristian_c> sta tdk l'ho vista anche nelle schermate del bios nella scheda boot
<breakpoint> è la chiavetta
<cristian_c> Boot0003* ubuntu
<cristian_c> strano, però ubuntu 0003 è lamprima voce nell'ordine di boot dopo 0004
<cristian_c> però notare che è ubuntu , e non UEFI. ubuntu
<cristian_c> come se ubuntu non fosse stato installato in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode: Unusual EFI: Please report this message to boot.
<cristian_c> e infatti
<breakpoint> serve il risultato di quel comando chiesto da akis?
<cristian_c> no
<breakpoint> ah ok
<cristian_c> il log di boot repair è precedente alla richiesta di akis24
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session. SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to boot
<cristian_c> breakpoint: hai comunque uno uefi strano forte
<breakpoint> immaginavo
<cristian_c> =================== Recommended repair The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility will reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda6, using the following options: sda2/boot/efi, Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s fix-windows-boot
<cristian_c> breakpoint: il problema potrebbe essere dovuto anche all'aggiornamento a windows 10
<cristian_c> magari non venuto benissimo
<breakpoint> no fatto un'installazione pulita qualche settimana fa...piallando tutto
<breakpoint> ho*
<cristian_c> breakpoint: io in boot repair leggo windows 8
<cristian_c> mica tanto pulita
<breakpoint> ahahahah
<breakpoint> sai come la pensa mamma microsoft
<cristian_c> breakpoint: beh, il punto è che forse hai fatto un'installazione di windows 10 con magari il reato che pensa che ci sia windows 8
<cristian_c> e quindi qualcosa è andato storto nell'«installazione pulita»
<breakpoint> strano perchè l'installazione pulita l'ho fatta con la chiavetta bootabile di win 10
<breakpoint> piallando tutte le partizioni
<breakpoint> magari bootrepair va più a fondo e lo vede come un aggiornamento win 10 quindi vede win 8 nativo...
<cristian_c> Reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda6 Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported. grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0
<cristian_c> qui si parla di opzione secure boot
<breakpoint> quindi?
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS. If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader. For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: e se non va neanche questo, reinstalla ubuntu sempre in modalità efi, ma con secure boot ATTIVO
<cristian_c> breakpoint: hai letto?
<breakpoint> scusami mi ha sbattuto fuori
<cristian_c> breakpoint: nessuno ti ha sbattuto fuori
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS. If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader. For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> breakpoint: e se non va neanche questo, reinstalla ubuntu sempre in modalità efi, ma con secure boot ATTIVO
<breakpoint> ok provo a mettere quella riga
<breakpoint> ti dico live
<cristian_c> 22:56] Quit: breakpoint [Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client]
<breakpoint> sarà linkem di merda!
<cristian_c> breakpoint: a queato punto, prenditi il tempo che ti serve per fare le cose
<cristian_c> io vado, è tardi
<breakpoint> un ultima cosa scusami...se decido di reinstallare ubuntu
<breakpoint> di questa installazione che ne sarà?
<cristian_c> breakpoint: beh, fai un backup
<cristian_c> e azzera l'installazione
<cristian_c> breakpoint: intendo l'installazione di ubuntu è da azzerare
<cristian_c> non windows
<breakpoint> l'installazione inaccessibile di ubuntu rimane?
<breakpoint> e la nuova ne crea un'altra?
<akis24> breakpoint: reinstalli formattando e usando le le partizioni create
<cristian_c> esatto
<breakpoint> oooooooooook perfetto
<breakpoint> mettendo il grub in sda2
<cristian_c> breakpoint: fai prima come detto dal log di b0ot repair
<cristian_c> poi eventualmente provi a reinstallare con secure boot _attivo_
<breakpoint> oook
<raspberrypi> Salve come si installano i pacchetti tar.xz?
<raspberrypi> Ho letto tutte le guide, ma non riesco...
<maddalena30303> ciao buona sera
<breakpoint> ragazzi volevo ringraziarvi per l'aiuto di questa sera, mi avete insegnato un po di cose
<breakpoint> la questione era più semplice di quanto pensassimo
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-11
<ilpez88> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il portatile mentre lo stava avviando ho staccato per sbaglio il cavo di alimentazione e da allora mi trovo sempre questo errore /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.Ho pensato che formattando avrei risolto purtroppo lerrore compare sempre,premetto che sono parecchio inesperto e ho guardato sui vari
<ilpez88>  forum ma non ho trovato una soluzione qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<xan_IT> salve, ho un problema con i driver nvidia e GDM. posso chiedere aiuto?
<f843d0> !chiedi | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> xan_IT: ricordo il tuo problema, gdm problematico con i driver nvidia proprietari
<f843d0> xan_IT: avevi postato l'Xorg.0.log, e c'era un errore sul caricamento del modulo NVIDIA, operava il fallback a nouveau
<xan_IT> a
<xan_IT> si ero io
<xan_IT> la cosa strana è che se uso lightDM o xdm funzoina tutto perfettamente
<xan_IT> cioè ora sono loggato tramite xdm
<xan_IT> e sto usando i driver nvidia
<xan_IT> closed
<f843d0> !dettagli | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<f843d0> !enter | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23612953/
<xan_IT> desktop con solo nvidia e su cui uso ubuntu da vari anni senza problemi
<f843d0> xan_IT: copri tutte le voci dei dettagli, ne mancano di fondamentali
<xan_IT> la cosa che non mi spiego è che senza driver nvidia (e quindi per forza con noveau) funziona perfettamente)
<xan_IT> Linux GA-970A-D3 4.8.0-30-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 03:43:27 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xan_IT> cos'altro manca?
<f843d0> xan_IT: concentriamoci, la versione del kernel è interessante, sarà un 16.10.
<xan_IT> si
<f843d0> xan_IT: leggi con calma tutte le voci dei dettagli, non so, cosa non è chiaro?
<f843d0> xan_IT: non si vede versione di Ubuntu o derivata, non si vede CPU, non si vede RAM, non si vede UEFI
<xan_IT> CPU AMD FX 4300, GPU nvidia geforce 750 TI
<xan_IT> RAM 4GB ma non so se questo sia utile
<f843d0> xan_IT: _la_ _versione_ _di_ _Ubuntu_
<xan_IT> 16.10
<f843d0> xan_IT: è Ubuntu 16.10, o è una Xubuntu, Lubuntu...?
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome
<f843d0> xan_IT: UEFI?
<xan_IT> questo non so, come lo vedo?
<f843d0> xan_IT: quando hai installato, dove hai messo grub?
<f843d0> xan_IT: sul disco, o in /efi ?
<xan_IT> ubuntu l'ho installato tramite l'installer automatico, formattando il disco
<xan_IT> la cartella "/efi" non esiste ma non so se la vedrei da os avviato
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xan_IT> fatto
<f843d0> xan_IT: ls /sys/firmware | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613040/
<f843d0> xan_IT: riavvia, quando appare grub, premi e per editare la entry di boot. Nei parametri, fai divenire ro quite splash ----> ro nomodeset quiet splash, prova così
<f843d0> xan_IT: ovviamente predisponi il sistema per partire con gdm
<xan_IT> perfetto provo torno tra poco
<xan_IT> ci preciso cosa devo premere? esc?
<xan_IT> non mi ricordo
<f843d0> xan_IT: intensifica la domanda, non si capisce
<xan_IT> "premi e per editare la entry di boot" non mi ricordo cosa premere
<xan_IT> mi pare esc
<f843d0> xan_IT: ti viene detto di premere e, e cosa non ricordi?
<xan_IT> o proprio il tasto "e" ??
<f843d0> xan_IT: premere E
<xan_IT> avevo letto male
<xan_IT> a dopo
<xan_IT> f843d0 eccomi, il boot mi si vede diverso ma GDM non riesce comunque ad avviarlo
<xan_IT> f843d0 è come se provasse ad avviare una sessione di X per 3 volte e poi rimane sulla console
<f843d0> xan_IT: cat /proc/cmdline | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613087/
<f843d0> xan_IT: hai riavviato dopo il fallimento?
<xan_IT> si
<xan_IT> ti mando questo comando con il sistema blocato?
<f843d0> xan_IT: si. Ma prima, chi ha aggiunto vt.handoff=7?
<xan_IT> f843d0 non saprei, non è un parametro di default?
<xan_IT> io ho solo aggiunto nomodeset
<f843d0> xan_IT: ok, intanto vediamo /proc/cmdline quando si blocca. Poi pensiamo anche a questo.
<xan_IT> f843d0 con o senza nomodeset?
<f843d0> xan_IT: con nomodeset
<xan_IT> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613115/
<f843d0> xan_IT: ok, ripeti la procedura e lascia solo ----> ro nomodeset
<f843d0> xan_IT: quindi, niente quiet splash
<f843d0> xan_IT: dopo, mostra /proc/cmdline come adesso, e dicci se parte
<xan_IT> ok
<xan_IT> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613139/ e si blocca comunque
<xan_IT> f843d0 è sempre piu assurda la cosa
<f843d0> xan_IT: però c'è ancora quel vt.handoff, adesso vediamo...
<xan_IT> f843d0 grazie per tutto l'aiuto :)
<xan_IT> vt.handoff cosa significa?
<f843d0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vt.handoff
<f843d0> xan_IT: cat /etc/grub.d/10_linux | pastebinit
<xan_IT> f843d0 sai da quanto tempo è messo di default?
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613159/
<xan_IT> sto con xdm
<f843d0> xan_IT: non ne ho idea, ma provare non costa troppo
<xan_IT> va bene?
<xan_IT> f843d0 la versione che avevo prima di ubuntu gnome funzionava senza problemi
<xan_IT> non sono sicuro ma credo sia 15.10
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo sed -i /etc/grub.d/10_linux -e '27s/1/0/' && cat /etc/grub.d/10_linux | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613168/
<xan_IT> cosa abbiamo fatto con questo ultimo comando?
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo update-grub
<xan_IT> fatto
<f843d0> xan_IT: ha cambiato linea 27, da 1 a 0, disabilitando vt.handoff
<xan_IT> riavvio?
<f843d0> xan_IT: riavvia, prova, con nomodeset, e prendi nota di /proc/cmdline
<xan_IT> k
<xan_IT> f843d0 stesso problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613185/
<f843d0> xan_IT: ancora un tentativo, rimuovi anche quiet splash e vediamo
<f843d0> xan_IT: lascia solo ro nomodeset
<xan_IT> f843d0 vedo andare a pranzo, torno tra un 40 minuti
<xan_IT> ci sei te?
<f843d0> !tizio | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<xan_IT> f843d0 per non ricominciare tutto da capo. comunque ti rigrazio per il tuo tempo
<xan_IT> a dopo se ci sei
<agagag> ciao a tutti!
<xan_IT> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613266/ stesso problema
<f843d0> xan_IT: ho trovato del materiale interessante
<xan_IT> :)
<xan_IT> se mi dai l'indirizzo ti mando un cesto di natale :D
<xan_IT> f843d0 cosa hai trovato?
<f843d0> xan_IT: intanto riabilitiamo quella flag... quindi...
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo sed -i /etc/grub.d/10_linux -e '27s/0/1/' && cat /etc/grub.d/10_linux | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613278/
<xan_IT> sudo update-grub ?
<f843d0> xan_IT: genau, e poi riavvia e torna qui
<xan_IT> riavvio con xdm ?
<f843d0> xan_IT: si, come vuoi
<xan_IT> k
<xan_IT> f843d0 ci sono
<f843d0> xan_IT: apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<xan_IT> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613295/
<f843d0> xan_IT: un momento che condisco la pasta
<xan_IT> :)
<f843d0> xan_IT: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613309/
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<xan_IT> fatto
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<xan_IT> f843d0 perchè proprio i 340?
<xan_IT> f843d0 te lo chiedo perchè ne ho provati vari ma non questi
<f843d0> xan_IT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers on a laptop with Optimus" [Critical,Triaged]
<f843d0> xan_IT: commento #90
<xan_IT> sembra proprio il mio caso :)
<xan_IT> questo bug lo avevo visto ma non avevo beccato questo commento, gli altri parlano di optimus. ho provato anche a rimuovere optimus a mano ma senza successo
<xan_IT> f843d0 riavvio?
<f843d0> xan_IT: genau, viel glück
<xan_IT> :)
<xan_IT> f843d0 Habemus papa!!!
<f843d0> xan_IT: perfetto, buon sistema :)
<xan_IT> aggiungo un commento al bug
<xan_IT> comunque come cosa è proprio strana. se fosse solo un bug di nvidia, posso capire che xdm parla perchè non usa è 3d, ma perchè lightDM funziona?
<f843d0> xan_IT: considerando che il bug è ancora aperto, non credo sia banale capire cosa non va. Altrimenti avrebbero risolto definitivamente.
<xan_IT> si in effetti. gia che ci sono ti chiedo una cosa che non ho mai capito
<xan_IT> cè X (o wayland) su cui si poggia gtk su cui si poggia gnome a sessione avviata
<xan_IT> ma GDM su cosa si poggia? sempre su X?
<f843d0> !chat | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xan_IT> ok
<ophope> ciao a tutti sto riscontrando un poblema sulla versione 16.10 base nel senso che avendo una scheda wi-fi pce-ac68 come protocolli mi vedo solo a,b,g neanche n come possibile?
<f843d0> ophope: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> ophope: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ophope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613395/
<ophope> f843d0: devo riavviare arrivo subito
<f843d0> ophope: ok
<ophope> f843d0: tornato dammi speranze se possibile.
<f843d0> ophope: sto raccogliendo informazioni. Stavo leggendo http://askubuntu.com/questions/779215/how-to-enable-wifi-n-only-in-ubuntu-14-04-on-broadcom-bcm4360
<ophope> f843d0: um adesso sto vedendo che ce un driver nuovo pero e in tested provo e ti faccio sapere
<f843d0> ophope: attento a quello che fai. Non ti conviene buttarti a pesce su ppa e venditori di fuffa varia
<ophope> f843d0: vero mi fermo allora
<f843d0> ophope: ma tu hai un macbook?
<f843d0> 14:43:21< f843d0> ophope: ma tu hai un macbook?
<ophope> f843d0: no
<f843d0> ophope: la scheda Broadcom funzionava da subito una volta installato Ubuntu?
<ophope> f843d0: un pc assemblato normale
<ophope> no
<f843d0> ophope: ecco, cosa hai fatto, di grazia?
<ophope> f843d0: allora quando avvio ubuntu in modalita live lui non mi vedeva la scheda di rete allora sono andato nella sezione driver ed vedendo che mi dava il driver per la scheda
<ophope> lo installato
<f843d0> ophope: ma adesso sei in live?
<f843d0> !broadcom | ophope
<ubot-it> ophope: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<ophope> f843d0: adesso no
<ophope> ubot-it: si ci sono gia andato li ma visto che il mio problema dipende dal fatto che non vedere i protocolli n,ac quella pagina a cosa serve?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ophope> f843d0: adesso non sono piu in live perche stavo provando dei comandi di forum qua e la
<ophope> f843d0: per ripartire da una configurazione pulita sono dovuto uscire adesso ci rientro
<ophope> f843d0: cmq avvio la live poi vado su driver ed installo i driver della scheda di rete ed basta non faccio nnt ed mi ritrovo con solo i protocolli a,b,g
<f843d0> ophope: dovresti leggere più attentamente le pagine di documentazione e seguire quello che viene indicato
<f843d0> ophope: installando i driver che ti vengono proposti, magari finisci con usare la versione che non supporta tutte le bande, semplicemente
<f843d0> ophope: visto che ci sono almeno un paio di versioni da provare, sarebbe bene documentarsi in tal senso
<ophope> f843d0: quali due versioni? che i sappia ce ne solo una tanto e vero che la procedura consigliata cioe quella guidata me ne da solo una
<f843d0> ophope: ci sono b43, wl, brcmsmac. Bisogna capire cosa si può montare per il tuo chip
<ophope> f843d0: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_PCE-AC68
<f843d0> ophope: è una guida non ufficiale, del 2013, e tu stai usando 16.10 che è di qualche mese fa
<f843d0> ophope: stai montando una versione errata
<f843d0> ophope: la versione v6.30.223.271 supporta a/c/b/g/n mentre tu stai impiegando v6.30.223.248
<f843d0> ophope: e notare che la prima è offerta da 16.04, quindi sicuramente anche da 16.10, almeno. Chissà che hai combinato sul sistema.
<ophope> f843d0: bella domanda XD ok provo a seguire la guida
<f843d0> ophope: ormai, ti conviene farlo in live.
<f843d0> ophope: c'è tutta la sensazione che sul sistema installato hai almeno pacioccato troppo.
<ophope> f843d0: ok adesso riavvio la live
<ophope> f843d0: anche installando manualmente
<ophope> f843d0: sempre a,b,g
<f843d0> ophope: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> ophope: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<ophope> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613810/
<gigirock> ophope, ma non e' che ti manca 1 avanzamento ?
<f843d0> ophope: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ophope> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613815/
<ophope> gigirock: ??
<gigirock> nel senso che se usi la 1610 originale dovrebbe mancare un avanzamento importante che avviene dopo l'installazione
<f843d0> gigirock: è in live adesso
<gigirock> f843d0, si ho capito ma il kern che carica quale e' ?
<f843d0> gigirock: sarà 4.8. ophope: uname -a | pastebinit
<ophope> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613839/
<ophope> f843d0: bcmwl-kernel-source (6.30.223.248) ci sono solo questi
<ophope> f843d0: che sono gli stessi di prima cmq
<f843d0> ophope: infatti, ma ci servono v6.30.223.271
<f843d0> ophope: sei ancora in live?
<gigirock> 271 solo per versione z
<ophope> gigirock: versione z?
<f843d0> ophope: rimuovi il pacchetto che hai installato. dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<gigirock>  zesty ophope
<ophope> gigirock: ok
<f843d0> Eh si, visto adesso
<gigirock> quindi si va di compilazio
<f843d0> No, ci sono già fatti, proviamo in live
<f843d0> ophope: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<ophope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613884/
<f843d0> ophope: sudo apt-get --purge remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<ophope> ophope:   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~2.1 questo_
<f843d0> ophope: un momento che poi vediamo
<f843d0> ophope: hai rimosso il modulo?
<ophope> ophope: lo faccio adesso
<ophope> ok rimosso
<f843d0> ophope: wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-3_all.deb
<f843d0> ophope: sudo dpkg -i broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-3_all.deb
<f843d0> ophope: se escono problemi, ...
<f843d0> !paste | ophope
<ubot-it> ophope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ophope> f843d0: installazione fatta nessun problema
<ophope> f843d0: ma la banda in modalita ad-hoc rimane sempre in  a,b e g
<f843d0> ophope: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom/
<f843d0> ophope: nella tabella, come potrai vedere, per BCM4360 dichiarano pieno supporto, per quella versione
<ophope> f843d0: vero pero tra dire e il fare ce di mezzo il mare visto che io sto usando come protocolli a,b,g la n,c sono un sogno al momento
<ophope> f843d0: no asp
<ophope> f843d0: ultimo tentativo ti faccio sapere riparto da 0 e vediamo
<Gioy> Buona sera a tutti, ho il seguente problema: ho un  hard disk formattato ntfs che appena lo inserisco e con il file manager tento di entrare mi da errore mount ecc, come posso entrare nel hard disk danneggiato?
<Gioy> Grazie in anticipo
<f843d0> !dettagli | Gioy
<ubot-it> Gioy: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> Gioy, dal terminale ntfsfix
<Gioy> si
<Gioy> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gioy> @gigirock , dopo aver dato invio nel terminale cosa succede?
<gigirock> Gioy, dal terminale ntfsfix ildeviceinquestione
<Gioy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23614014/
<Gioy> esempio: ntfsfix /dev/sdb , giusto?
<gigirock> Gioy, si
<Gioy> risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23614021/
<gigirock> Gioy, /dev/sdb1 per esempio
<Gioy> ok
<Gioy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23614035/
<gigirock> gigirock, sudo mount -a
<gigirock> Gioy, , sudo mount -a
<Gioy> fatto
<Gioy> risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23614054/
<gigirock> Gioy, adesso vedi il disco ?
<Gioy> Mi dice "si è verificato un errore"
<Gioy> un secondo che installo shutter per fare lo screenshot
<Gioy> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8lohBGdQdCaaToW5XwDT?signature=9d7cf36328a6cc774fc6a234761a1962cb250f4c9a3fb3d2fba460df47b811c3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODE0NzM5ODh9
<f843d0> Gioy: come ti dice l'errore, puoi provare a montare ro
<f843d0> Gioy: inoltre, pare che si tratti di sdb5, e non sdb1
<Andrea993> Ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | Andrea993
<ubot-it> Andrea993: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Andrea993> Grazie
<neo_> sera a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | neo_
<ubot-it> neo_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<neo_> sono alla vigilia di un acquisto di laptop
<neo_> voglio che sia senza os o con freedos
<neo_> x poi installare gnulinux
<neo_> ma le ultime uscite di asus  esempio sembrano dissuasive
<f843d0> !chat | neo_
<ubot-it> neo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neo_> laptop blindati (e complicato persino aumentare la ram)
<neo_> attiene perchè mi serve avere chiaro dove ubuntu puo' essere installato con maggior successo
<f843d0> neo_: tutto quello che vuoi, ma non è questa la sede adatta per i consigli degli acquisti di Natale. Spostati nel canale indicato per queste discussioni
<neo_> qui di cosa vi occupate invece?
<f843d0> !topic | neo_
<ubot-it> neo_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Gioy> @f843d0 , non sono molto esperto, sul forum di ubuntu non ho trovato nessuna soluzione al problema
<f843d0> !chat | Gioy
<ubot-it> Gioy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> Gioy: anche per te, non è il canale per insegnare come recuperare partizioni NTFS.
<Gioy> @f843d0 , capito, ma non riesco ad iscrivermi al forum
<Alex-Zion> Ciao gente, è già la seconda volta che ho un problema strano durante l'aggiornamento, mi da un errore sull'estrazione di un pacchetto ( in questo caso tzdata ) dato dal disco pieno, ma il bello è che in realtà il disco non è pieno, qualche idea ?
<Shez_> buonasera a tutti
<Shez_> ho riscontrato in fase di avvio un lentezza generale del sistema, e guardando nei log ho notato che la libreria pam_kwallet.so mi da degli errorri questo è il log:http://pastebin.com/9GtPdPN5
<Shez_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Shez_> ?
<gigirock> Shez_, se n usi il wallett butta tutto
<Shez_> gigirock, non lo uso, come faccio a buttare tutto (viene installato automaticamente dal sistema)
<Shez_> gigirock, considera che ho gnome..
<velivolovolante> Ciao a tutti
<gigirock> raga se compro questo....https://www.amazon.it/Ankermann-PC-Business-PC-2x3-70GHz-4260219657150/dp/B0086HPRZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481494826&sr=8-1&keywords=desktop+i3+6100 poi posso aggiungere la mia....NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1) e volare con fgfs e giocare a gta senza problema ?
<gigirock> sorry sbagliato chan
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-04
<JumX> Buongiorno a tutti.
<JumX> Volevo un parere /consiglio su come meglio utilizzare e configurare i miei dischi. Ho a disposizione 1 ssd 2,5" da 128 GB che voglio utilizzare per il sistema operativo e installazioni software, 1 hd 3,5" da 80 GB , 1 hd 2,5" da 500 GB ed infine 1 hd 3,5" da 1 TB.Grazie
<Mr_Pan> !chat | JumX
<ubot-it> JumX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JumX> ops. scusate
<AndrewTav> Buongiorno a tutti amici
<AndrewTav> avrei una domandina... sto cercando di avvicinarmi al mondo linux perchè da sempre affascinato da lui. In verità l'ho sempre trovato un campo ostico ma le sfide mi piacciono
<AndrewTav> avrei bisogno di un consiglio: ho un vecchio mac book santa rosa
<AndrewTav> quello con la scocca nera per intenderci. Quale versione di Ubuntu secondo voi è più indicata?
<AndrewTav> grazie per il tempo dedicatomi
<Carlin0> AndrewTav, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<AndrewTav> 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo   4 GB di Ram
<Mr_Pan> Lubuntu / Xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> DE leggermente meno esosi (lxde / xfce)
<Mr_Pan> AndrewTav,
<AndrewTav> Grazie per le dritte
<Mr_Pan> prego AndrewTav
<Carlin0> AndrewTav, preferibilmente 16.04
<gigirock> AndrewTav, ma il 'Santa Rosa' che osx monta ?
<ryuujin> AndrewTav: MacBook Pro Santa Rosa... 2007?
<ryuujin> AndrewTav: comunqeu potresti espanderlo a 8Gb (800 MHz) e metterci un SSD. Su iFixit c'e' tutta la guida. Sicuramente poi gnu/linux girerebbe meglio
<luigi82> salve, possiedo ubuntu 12.04 , come identifico scheda video? possiedo una sis
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, ti é gia´ stato detto che ubuntu non ha piú il supporto per le schede video SiS ,,,
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, son ostate supportate (poco e male) fino alla versione 14.04 poi il nulla
<luigi82> e mi è stato consigliato di usare distro 12,04 o 14,04 infatti ho installato la 12.04
<Mr_Pan> luigi82,   da terminale   sudo lshw  | grep Video      vedi se ti restituisce qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti sudo lshw > hw.txt
<Mr_Pan> poi   nano hw.txt  e te lo controlli  a mano in cerca di info riguardo la scheda video
<luigi82> esce questo, PCI (sysfs)
<Mr_Pan> che non é la scheda video ..
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, il pc e´ connesso a internet  ?
<luigi82> se digito " sudo lshw | grep Video " o " sudo lshw > hw.txt " esce sempre questo " PCI (sysfs)  "
<luigi82> si altrimenti come scrivevo qui
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, da terminale   sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> password ... invio e atetndi che abbia instalalto
<Mr_Pan> poi   sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla qui il link che ti apparirá in fodo al comando
<luigi82> esce questo " sudo: apt: comando non trovato "
<Mr_Pan> luigi tu stai scrivendo dal pc con ubuntu  ?
<luigi82> su, ubuntu 12,04
<luigi82> si*
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install pastebinit       (le nuove versione basta apt install...)
<luigi82> adesso sta installando
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, comunque avresti potuto instalalre la 14.04 avresti guadagnato 2 anni di supporto ... la 12.04 e´a fine vita ..
<Mr_Pan> ora
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw | pastebint
<luigi82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26111950/
<luigi82> ho provato con la 14,04 ma andava a scatti, con la 12,04 è più veloce il notebook
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, era uno di quei pc che vendeva Telecom con addebito in bolletta?
<luigi82> si
<Carlin0> la 12.04 è fuori supporto
<luigi82> olivetti
<Carlin0> luigi82, lubuntu 16.04
<luigi82> il problema è sempre la scheda video ;(
<Carlin0> ah la sis
<Carlin0> cmq la 12.04 è fuori supporto
<luigi82> appunto carlino, altrimenti avrei installato la 17,10
<luigi82> effettuo avanzamento alla 14,04
<Carlin0> si ma visto che hai appena installato e che la cpu non è granchè forse è meglio qualcosa di + leggero
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu
<luigi82> cosa mi consigli
<luigi82> si lho asppena installato
<luigi82> appena*
<Carlin0> lubuntu/xubuntu 14.04
<luigi82> ma è compatibile con scheda video sis?
<luigi82> non mi importa versione ubuntu ma che rilevi scheda video, quello mi interessa
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<luigi82> devo installare tutti quei pachetti?
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, un attimo
<luigi82> okay sorry
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, la tuas scheda e´ questa
<Carlin0> luigi82, quello è il pacchetto sulla 14.04 che fa supportare la tua scheda
<Mr_Pan> Sisi 671
<Carlin0> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<luigi82> okay mr_pan sto effettuando aggiornamento alla 14,04
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, si
<Mr_Pan> e poi il pacchetto che ti ha detto Carlin0
<luigi82> dopo che ha terminato aggiornamento devo riavviare o posso installare subito, è dopo riavvio notebook
<Carlin0> lo installa da solo quel pacchetto , almeno dovrebbe
<Carlin0> cmq era meglio installazione ex novo che aggiornamento
<luigi82> si provo così, se funziona, installo exnovo
<luigi82> ho trovato questo in rete, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sismedia
<luigi82> che ne pensate
<Carlin0> luigi82, hai letto il riquadro in rosso ?
<gigirock> luigi82, prima devi essere sicuro di avere un sistema 'stabile'
<Carlin0> e in fondo alla pagina dove dice : da revisionare
<luigi82> si ;(
<luigi82> sta installando il pacchetto " xserver-xorg-video-sis " automaticamente durante aggiornamento
<gigirock> luigi82, cmq devi usare un de senza effetti, tipo lubuntu
<gigirock> e magari se installi 1604 , finche' c'e' a 32 bit
<luigi82> come già detto prima, non è importante versione, ma è importante che rilevi scheda video sis
<ozstriker> giorno
<Carlin0> luigi82, cmq deve essere una versione supportata o qui non ti potremmo aiutare
<luigi82> infatti sto aggiornando al 14,04
<marius6972> salve
<marius6972> c'è qualcuno
<marius6972> ?
<marius6972> ho qualche problema con Skype su ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | marius6972
<ubot-it> marius6972: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marius6972> ci sei?
<Carlin0> marius6972, skype non è nei repo ufficiali se vuoi chiedi in chat
<marius6972> come faccio?
<Carlin0> !chat | marius6972
<ubot-it> marius6972: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ozstriker> salve
<ozstriker> avrei da chiedere alcune cose riguardo alla nuova versione di ubuntu
<ozstriker> mi sta dando qualche problema
<ozstriker> all'avvio del sistema operativo
<ozstriker> mi compare l' avviso impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per il monitor
<ozstriker> qualcuno  potrebbe darmi una mano grazie
<David77> ozstriker: che versione? considera che quelle non stabili, come la 16.04, hanno le ultime novità ma potrebbero avere dei bug e hanno 9 mesi di supporto
<David77> *non LTS scusa
<ozstriker> 17.10
<ozstriker> il mio pc è un pentium 4 3.00ghz x2
<ozstriker> grafica: intel 945g x86/mmx/sse2
<ozstriker> os: 32 bit
<ozstriker> credo  ci sia un errore nel file xorg
<gigirock> ozstriker, hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ?
<ozstriker> si certo
<gigirock> ozstriker, controlla che nel software e aggiornamenti tu non abbia "driver aggiuntivi" da installare
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> sono andato su driver aggiuntivi e ha trovato
<ozstriker> un driver sconosciutu
<gigirock> azz , ozstriker ma hai installato ubuntu-desktop ?
<ozstriker> Processor microcode firmware for intel Cpus da intel-micorcode
<ozstriker> gigirock, in che senso?
<gigirock> ozstriker, hai installato lubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<ozstriker> ubuntu
<ozstriker> in realta ho fatto l'avvanzamento
<gigirock> mmmh da... ?
<ozstriker> dalla lts
<gigirock> 1604 ?
<ozstriker> si
<gigirock> ozstriker, nella 1604 avevi quell'errore ?  che risoluzione video hai adesso e che risoluzione video avevi nella 1604 ?
<ozstriker> 1440x900 16:10
<David77> io per avere 'stabilita' uso solamente le LTS come la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto ;)
<ozstriker> la vecchia 1280x1024 16:10
<ozstriker> lo so ho fatto una cazzata
<ozstriker> e che sto lavorando alla tesi di laurea e libreoffice non andava più
<ozstriker> mi craschava di continuo
<ozstriker> e ho pensato di aggiornare
<ozstriker> comq sulla versione nuova ho messo anche unity
<ozstriker> fa lo stesso errore
<David77> ozstriker ti conveniva chiedere per il problema dei crash. ma pazienza. mi raccomando fai il backup!!! sopratutto essendo per la tesi! unity.... personalmente non mi piace. comunque il buon gigirock è un volontario molto più bravo di me
<ozstriker> potessi tornerei alla lts
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: hai mai modificato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf o il contenuto della cartella /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<ozstriker> no assolutamente
<David77> ozstriker e quanta ram hai? unity utilizza tantissime risorse
<ozstriker> ma non ci son più le opzioni vecchie
<ozstriker> 2 giga
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: puoi creare un secondo utente e provare da quello? credo che potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione dell'utente
<[Enrico]> e non del sistema
<ozstriker> mmm nel avviso che esce parla di dimensioni dei caratteri
<[Enrico]> che è sempre un settaggio utente (e forse potrebbe anche spiegare i crash di libreoffice)
<[Enrico]> per questo ti chiedo di fare un secondo utente e di provare. Se con un nuovo utente fresco fresco non da problemi significa che hai un problema nella tua configurazione e allora si cerca li
<[Enrico]> tua nel senso del tuo utente
<ozstriker> ve lo posso mandare uno screenshot dell'errore?
<gigirock> !image | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ozstriker> avvio la chat dal fisso
<ozstriker> non mi fa fare lo screen shot
<ozstriker> cmq sotto l'avviso impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per il monitor c'è scritto
<ozstriker> required virtual size does not fit available size: required=(1,1),minimum=(8,8), maximum=(32767,32767)
<Carlin0> ozstriker, quando sei al login c'è una rotellina con gli ingranaggi clicca li e seleziona xorg
<ozstriker> devo riavviare ok
<Carlin0> no basta fare logout
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> fatto
<Carlin0> da ancora quell'errore ?
<ozstriker> no
<ozstriker> non mi è uscito nessun avviso
<gigirock> ozstriker, controlla a che risoluzione puoi arrivare....
<Carlin0> se vuoi disabilitare wayland definitivamente segui queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<ozstriker> dove devo andare per la risoluzione
<ozstriker> mi è cambiato tutto
<Carlin0> cerca nelle impostazioni , non uso gnome
<ozstriker> trovato
<ozstriker> allora a 16:10 c'è solo 1440x900
<ozstriker> poi ho 1280x1024 (5:4)
<ozstriker> 1152x864 (4:3)
<ozstriker> (1024x768) (4:3)
<ozstriker> e via a scenedere
<ozstriker> frequenza aggiornamento 59,89 Hz
<HAVEADREAM> Buonasera
<HAVEADREAM> sto cercando una soluzione da giorni, o meglio, da quando ho aggiornato LUBUNTU alla nuova versione
<HAVEADREAM> Non mi fa aggiornare Chromium
<Carlin0> a quale versione ?
<HAVEADREAM> Ha ragione. Mi riferisco alla versione di ottobre scorso.
<HAVEADREAM> Mi dice sempre aggiornamento fermato.
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<HAVEADREAM> ok provo subito
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112912/
<ozstriker> carlin0 ora sono a 1440x900 16:10
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo apt -y upgrade | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ozstriker, e ti basta ?
<HAVEADREAM> con questo ultimo comando mi rilascia
<HAVEADREAM> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Carlin0> fa nulla quello HAVEADREAM
<ozstriker> a me sembra un pò alta cosidera che ho un 19 pollici
<Carlin0> posta il link
<HAVEADREAM> Scusami ma devo essermi perso qualcosa. Quale link ti devo postare? Oltre quello che ti ho inviato prima non ne vedo altri.
<Carlin0> eh ma la scheda vide è quella ozstriker
<ozstriker> cmq l'errore esce solo  se uso unity
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, non ti ha dato un link ora ?
<HAVEADREAM> mi ha dato tutte righe con questa scritta
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, allora facciamo diversamente
<HAVEADREAM> E: Errore di scrittura - write (32: Pipe interrotta)
<HAVEADREAM> E: Errore di scrittura - write (32: Pipe interrotta)
<HAVEADREAM> E: Errore di scrittura - write (32: Pipe interrotta)
<HAVEADREAM> aspetta non me la fa copiaincollare
<ozstriker> mmm e non si può aggiungere una 1280x1024 16:10 o una 1152x864 16:10?
<HAVEADREAM> ecco ora la vedo
<Carlin0> great
<Carlin0> ozstriker, metti in pastebin sudo lshw
<ozstriker> ok
<Carlin0> !paste | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112964/
<HAVEADREAM> Buonasera
<Carlin0> ozstriker1, e se scrivi xrandr
<HAVEADREAM> rieccomi di nuovo
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, è poi uscito il link ?
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112979/
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112979/
<HAVEADREAM> aspetta
<HAVEADREAM> non capisco perchè non mi copiaincolla quello nuovo
<ozstriker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112986/
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112980/
<HAVEADREAM> ecco
<Carlin0> ozstriker1, quello sono le risoluzioni che hai a disposizione , non dipende dal monitor ma dalla scheda video
<it-32> sera
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113000/
<ozstriker> allora a 16:10 c'è solo 1440x900
<ozstriker> poi ho 1280x1024 (5:4)
<ozstriker> 1152x864 (4:3)
<ozstriker> (1024x768) (4:3)
<ozstriker> e via a scenedere
<ozstriker1> ops
<HAVEADREAM> Ma la cosa strana se posso aggiungere è che non riesco nemmeno ad aprire Strumenti di sistema-->Gestione pacchetti
<HAVEADREAM> Volevo disinstallare Chromium e reinstallare
<HAVEADREAM> Ma non mi ci fa accedere.
<ozstriker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113013/
<HAVEADREAM> Uso Lubuntu oramai da 3 anni, e solo da questo aggiornamento sullo stesso pc mi da questi problemi
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HAVEADREAM> mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> hai lubuntu ?
<HAVEADREAM> sudo: gedit: comando non trovato
<HAVEADREAM> si Lubuntu
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<HAVEADREAM> devo inviarti tutto il risultato?
<Carlin0> no si è aperto ?
<HAVEADREAM> si si
<ozstriker1> carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113013/
<Carlin0> ok cancella le 2 righe in basso quelle dei canonical partener
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, al posto mettici queste 2
<Carlin0> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu artful partner
<Carlin0> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu artful partner
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, salvi e chiudi
<HAVEADREAM> la prima delle due devo lasciare segno # ?
<Carlin0> [17:09:06] <Carlin0> ozstriker1, quello sono le risoluzioni che hai a disposizione , non dipende dal monitor ma dalla scheda video
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, puoi anche levar eil cancelletto
<ozstriker> a ok scusa pensavo fosse una domanda
<ozstriker> :)
<HAVEADREAM> fatto
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo apt update
<ozstriker> quindi che posso fare?
<HAVEADREAM> Devo provare ad aggiornare?
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Carlin0> si prova ad aggiornare
<Carlin0> ozstriker, nulla credo o almeno non vedo via di uscita
<HAVEADREAM> mi dice
<HAVEADREAM> 2 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederli.
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, sudo apt upgrade
<ozstriker> carlin0 e se passassi a kubutu
<HAVEADREAM> Fatto.
<ozstriker> tanto tra poco nn è più suportato l'os a 32 bit
<HAVEADREAM> In teoria avrei risolto?
<Carlin0> ozstriker, la scheda video sempre quella sarebbe e cmq kde su un pentium sarebbe pesante
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, da errori ?
<David77> ozstriker per me dovresti installare xfce o lxde, ma non voglio interrompere il buon Carlin0 che magari ti spiega come fare
<ozstriker> la scheda funziona  sulla lts non mi ha mai dato problemi e manco su windows
<ozstriker> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HAVEADREAM> mi dice che devo riavviare per installare gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> ozstriker, quindi perchè hai aggiornato alla 17.10 ?
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, riavvia e se hai altr problemi torna
<ozstriker> ripeto per un problema a libre office
<ozstriker> che crashava
<HAVEADREAM> ok provvedo subito. Grazie mille per la disponibilità
<Carlin0> ozstriker, secondo me il problema principale lì è l'hardware scarsino
<ozstriker> vabbe il pc ormai è datato
<ozstriker> ma per quello che lo uso
<ozstriker> principalmente per studiare va più che bene
<ozstriker> mi spiacerebbe tornare a windows mi ci trovo bene con ubuntu
<Carlin0> cmq ha ragione David77 fossi in te passerei a qualcosa di + leggero e stabile come xubuntu / lubuntu 16.04
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> mo guardo quanto spazio ho sul hd
<Carlin0> salvi i dati e sovrascrivi l'installazione esistente
<ozstriker> di spazio disponibile ho 34,5 giga
<Carlin0> ozstriker, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<ozstriker1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113105/
<Carlin0> ozstriker1, fai copia incolla de comando così non sbagli
<ozstriker1> riscrivimelo please
<Carlin0> ozstriker, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ozstriker1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113116/
<Carlin0> ozstriker1, libreoffice craschava ma tu usavi una versione fuori dai repo ufficiali
<HAVEADREAM> Buonasera
<HAVEADREAM> rieccomi di nuovo
<HAVEADREAM> ho simulato di nuovo Strumenti di sistema ---> Aggiornamenti software
<ozstriker1> sul serio?
<Carlin0> altri problemi HAVEADREAM ?
<ozstriker> la verita avevo provato a risolvere i crash disinstallando e reinstallando
<HAVEADREAM> in pratica anche se ora non mi segnala cosa (prima era Chromium) mi dice sempre Aggiornamento fermato, e comunque non mi fa aprire Gestione pacchetti
<ozstriker> ma non so che versione fosse
<[Enrico]> ozstriker1: per tua info: usare tanti PPA come fai tu è cercarsi dei problemi. I PPA non sono testati e garantiti come i pacchetti nei repo ufficiali. Danno anche problemi durante gli aggiornamenti. Se vuoi un sistema il più stabile possibile non usare i PPA
<Carlin0> si sul serio ozstriker1 hai aggiunto un sacco di sorgenti software non ufficiali , se apri l'ultimo link tieni conto che dovrebbe essere vuoto
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, ls /etc/gdm3 | pastebinit
<ozstriker> ok
<Carlin0> ozstriker, salva i dati e  installa pulito la lts
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: sinceramente io ti consiglio di reinstallare, tra tutti quei PPA e l'avanzamento di versione fai prima che a pulire
<HAVEADREAM> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDOL72qWSY
<ozstriker> reinstallare la 12.04?
<Carlin0> ozstriker, la 16.04 lubuntu o xubuntu
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: la 12.04 non è più supportata, è a fine vita
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> tenete presente che ho sempre un pc a 32 bit
<HAVEADREAM> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<HAVEADREAM> ops
<HAVEADREAM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113147/
<Carlin0> ozstriker, no il tuo pc supporta la 64 bit
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> e tra lubuntu e xubunto la migliore?
<Carlin0> ozstriker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112964/
<Carlin0> xubuntu è + bellina lubuntu + leggera
<ozstriker> carlin0 cosa devo guradare?
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, hai qualche ppa e temo che con gli avanzamenti di versione si sia incasinato qualcosa
<HAVEADREAM> Dici che mi conviene reinstallare il tutto?
<Carlin0> ozstriker, la cpu width: 64 bits
<ozstriker> ok   width: 64 bits
<ozstriker> ok
<David77> ozstriker puoi sempre fare la prova da una live con 'prova ubuntu' e vedi quale ti piace. consiglio la 16.04 LTS comunque e... senza PPA ;)
<ozstriker> cazz ero stra convinto di avere il pc a 32 bit
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, se dai retta a me installi la 16.04  ...
<Carlin0> che è + stabile , poi ognuno fa come gli pare
<HAVEADREAM> Ma eventualmente Xubuntu è piu stabile?
<David77> ozstriker comunque io cercherei di aumentare la ram almeno a 4GB ;)
<HAVEADREAM> Io posso reinstallare anche la 16.04...a saperlo fare.
<ozstriker> david in realtà ho due banchi da 2 giga l'uno credo
<Carlin0> HAVEADREAM, ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu cambia solo la facciata il motore è lo stesso
<HAVEADREAM> ok
<ozstriker> datemi il comando da terminale  credo
<HAVEADREAM> La 16.04 è complicato reinstallarla
<HAVEADREAM> ?
<Carlin0> devo andare ora ..
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<HAVEADREAM> ok grazie ancora per il supporto
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<David77> (16:31:48) ozstriker: 2 giga
<Carlin0> vabbè la trovi nel sito
<HAVEADREAM> Si si hai ragione
<HAVEADREAM> grazie mille
<ozstriker> ok
<David77> no hai size: 2GiB
<David77> ozstriker vedi su http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112964/ - sezione memory
<David77> hai 2 banchi da 1GiB
<ozstriker> ok ricordavo male
<ozstriker> questo pc l'ho acquistato che era appena uscita la 7.10
<ozstriker> ok sto scaricando xubuntu 16.04
<ozstriker> 32 o 64? david77?
<ozstriker> poi se avete qualche idea su dove salvare 180 giga di roba
<David77> ora devo andare anche io, mi spiace, ma non hai un bel disco esterno per fare i backup? i backup sono importanti ozstriker. buona tesi comunque!:)
<ozstriker> no mi spiace
<ozstriker> solo pennine
<ozstriker> per i backup e la partizione di windows per ora
<ozstriker> grazie a te :)
<Francesco> ciao a tutti
<Francesco> ho il seguente problema durante l'installazione di Linux
<Francesco> mi esce scritto amd vi event logged
<Francesco> e si ferma qui l'installazione
<David77> Francesco, che ubuntu? che versione?
<David77> 'AMD-Vi: Event logged'?
<Francesco> versione 16 , comunque sì l'errore è quello
<David77> Francesco hai provato a dare un'occhiata a https://askubuntu.com/questions/805008/errors-showing-while-booting-16-04-amd-vi-event-logged-io-page-fault ?
<Francesco> Sì ho anche cambiato il parametro come dicono nei commenti, ma niente..
<David77> più che i commenti proverei la risposta https://askubuntu.com/questions/805008/errors-showing-while-booting-16-04-amd-vi-event-logged-io-page-fault#810780
<Francesco> esatto David, proprio quello ho fatto, ma niente..
<Francesco> però comunque su questa cosa avrei
<Francesco> una domanda
<Francesco> dove va inserito secondo te?
<David77> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire
<Francesco> dove vanno scritti quei comandi?
<David77> aprendo un terminale
<Francesco> se non mi parte ubuntu
<Francesco> dove lo caccio?XD (scusami l'ignoranza)
<David77> hai ragione....
<Francesco> prima avevo un'altra versione di ubuntu che andava, ma lo schermo si ruotava di 90°
<Francesco> ho anche provato ad installare un software dallo store che permettesse di aggiustare la cosa
<Francesco> ma restava sempre ruotato
<David77> hai ubuntu 16.04 giusto?
<Francesco> la versione che si gira è la 17
<Francesco> mi hanno consigliato la 16 dicendo che è più stabile
<Francesco> ma non si installa proprio ..
<David77> Francesco la 16.04 è una LTS con 5 anni di supporto. ma tu hai la 17 (non LTS). ma dalla live della 16.04 hai provato a fare 'prova ubuntu'?
<Francesco> sì, mi da lo stesso errore
<David77> che processore e che ram hai?
<Francesco> 8gb di ram e processore amd a10-7300 radeon r6
<mbuti> ciao ho tre icone del supporto lingue e il sistema non riconosce piu i file con nome accentato
<mbuti> se disinstallo e reinstallo la lingua italiana faccio casini?
<mbuti> o lo posso anche togliere completamente?
<mbuti> e reinstallare
<David77> Francesco ram ottima, ti da errore anche sulla live 16.04? presa da https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ?
<Francesco> sì
<Francesco> ho scaricato proprio quella
<mbuti> riformulo posso disinstallare e reinstallare language-pack-itlanguage-pack-it-baselanguage-pack-gnome-itlanguage-pack-gnome-it-base
<David77> Francesco suppongo a 64 bit quindi https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.3&architecture=amd64 ?
<Francesco> sisi è a 64
<David77> mbuti è una installazione nuova?
<mbuti> David77: si ma la home e' vecchia di secoli
<mbuti> l'ultima volta l'ho ripristinata con aptik
<mbuti> ma anche prima vedevo icone doppie, ma nessun problema con gli accenti
<mbuti> che pero' se correggo i punti interrogativi su sfondo nero a rombo... poi li legge
<David77> mbuti ma che versione hai ora? hai fatto un aggiornamento di versione?
<mbuti> si a 17 di mate
<David77> ma prima avevi la 16.04?
<mbuti> se non riesco a toglierli non posso sincronizzare i file
<mbuti> si
<mbuti> e ce ne sono migliaia
<David77> mbuti .... ma perchè sei passato da una LTS con 5 anni di supporto a una non LTS che ha solo 9 mesi di supporto?
<mbuti> problemi con chromium
<mbuti> che in parte sono pariti
<mbuti> spariti... tipo l'accesso alla banca
<mbuti> altri no :(
<David77> Francesco ipotizzo.... forse non è stato scaricato bene la iso? io proverei a scaricare di nuovo la iso e riprovare in live
<mbuti> dici che se disinstallo quei 4 file faccio danni?
<Francesco> ok va bene riprovo così
<mbuti> magari da modalita recovery?
<David77> mbuti non so mi spiace, io utilizzo solamente le LTS e non ho mai avuto problemi con i browser, anche se utilizzo raramente chromium
<mbuti> non sta in piedi il sistema senza il language support?
<David77> Francesco prova e poi magari torna quì che trovi altri volontari più bravi
<mbuti> oh io provo... :)
<mbuti> al limite reinstallo tutto
<Francesco> David77 ok grazie
<mbuti> tanto aptik e' fantastico
<David77> mbuti aptik non lo vedo nei repository ubuntu
<mbuti> ma porque e' i softuer butiq :)
<mbuti> in
<mbuti> ehm capito?
<David77> no
<mbuti> come anche bleach bit
<mbuti> administration / software boutique
<mbuti> anche io lo snobbavo...ma poi....
<mbuti> scu system /administration/software boutique
<David77> mbut quì si da supporto, da volontari, solo su pacchetti ufficiali. per altro passa su chat
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mbuti> ma sono ufficialissimo
<mbuti> mica l'ho messo io
<David77> è sul repository di ubuntu?
<mbuti> no e non capisco come ma c'e'
<mbuti> se lo cerchi da pacchetti non c'e'
<mbuti> in boutique invece si boh
<David77> mbuti allora passa su chat che magari qualcuno capisce magari il perchè e ti può aiutare anche meglio di me :)
<mbuti> ma io ti chiedevo del language support
<mbuti> cmq ora rischio
<David77> bhè reinstallare un pacchetto non penso sia un problema
<David77> al massimo poi fai il purge e lo reinstalli, imho
<mbuti> oddio l'ha detto :)
<David77> imho
<mbuti> cercavo di cancellare le cartelle del language suppor della home
<David77> mai avuto problemi sulla 16.04
<mbuti> sei a 64 o 32?
<David77> non uso mai una non LTS come la 17. io adesso sono a 64bit
<David77> xfce
<mbuti> no perche' io ho un sacco di problemi da quando passai a 64
<mbuti> un sacco.... non e' piu un sogno come i 32 bit
<David77> a parte che hai una 17 e non una LTS, dipende anche dal processore e dalla ram che hai
<mbuti> di ram ne ho
<mbuti> prossori 4 intel...asus
<mbuti> processori
<mbuti> riavvio
<mbuti> vivo, anche se mi ha dato un errore che non ho capito
<mbuti> io devo ancora capire una cosa, se disinstallo l'inglese dal language support...
<mbuti> faccio casini?
<David77> mbuti tu hai mate e io ho xfce non ti posso dare conferme. io sono uno dei volontari che cerca di aiutare il più possibile ma non posso dare nessuna certezza, sorry. io ho il mio impostazioni > supporto lingue dove posso controllare il tutto. tra poco vado che ho la sveglia alle 6!
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-05
<Serbio> Saluti a tutti, chi riesce ad aiutarmi? Ho un HD esterno che su win10 quando lo collego mi chiede subito di formattarlo. Ho visto che con gparted qui su lubuntu , collegandolo, mi da la possibilità di recuperare i file ma quando vado a cliccarmi mi dice: Comando Gpart non trovato. installare gpart e riprovare
<gigirock> Serbio, ma lubuntu su cui provi e' installata ?
<Serbio> sisi
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, instalal gpart
<Serbio> comando?
<gigirock> sudo apt install gpart
<gigirock> !info gpart
<ubot-it> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 78 kB
<Serbio> bene installato e adesso sta analizzando il disco...aspetto
<Serbio> mi dice che son stati trovati 2 file system ma quando vado a premere vista mi dice questo: Si è verificato un errore nel creare la vista in modalità sola lettura.
<Serbio> Il file system non può essere montato (come l'area di swap) oppure sono presenti incoerenze o errori nel file system.
<Serbio> è andato il disco? :)
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Serbio, quasi sicuramente.... il disco ha o ha avuto qualche problema, ma quel disco dove  era montato ?
<Mr_Pan> [09:36:42] <Serbio> Saluti a tutti, chi riesce ad aiutarmi? Ho un HD esterno che su win10  ...
<gigirock> si ok ma faceva da backup per il caveau della banca di Losanna o era l'album fotografico della vicina ?
<Serbio> foto vicina molto valida :D
<Serbio> mr_pan chat
<Serbio> niente?..
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, devi cambiare canale ...
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> qui siamo OT
<Serbio> ok
<Silentwave> ciao
<Mr_Pan> Silentwave, ciao
<Silentwave> mr pan
<Silentwave> puoi aiutarmi nell'installazione di eclipse? ho un problema
<ma01417> Buongiorno, la versione corrente standard è installabile su un Surface PRO 3 o serve una versione speciale ? Grazie
<Carlin0> ma01417, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<ma01417> belle domande, credo sia il modello base 2GB di RAM 64 di SDD con processore ATOM : non ho accesso ora al dispositivo
<Carlin0> ma01417, atom installa lubuntu , gli altri sarebbero troppo pesanti
<ma01417> quindi la versione standard ha il kernel con i driver corretti ?
<Carlin0> ha solo una interfaccia grafica + leggera
<ma01417> perfetto, grazie mille
<reborn87> buoina sera  qualcuno disponibile ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<reborn87> non riesco a  installare i driver della r9 su ubuntu
<Carlin0> reborn87, driver presenti nei repo ufficiali ?
<reborn87> questo non ho idea ma sono andato sul sito ufficiale della amd a scaricare i driver
<Carlin0> se li prendi dal sito qui non possiamo aiutarti mi spiace
<reborn87> beh altri non ne ho trovati
<reborn87> o se ce una alternativa ben venga
<Mr_Pan> reborn87, passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<reborn87> capisco  mi arrangerò grazie uguale
<luca1983> ciao
<luca1983> salve
<luca1983> chiedo aiutoooo
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca1983> mi e scomparsa la lista sorgente ubuntu 16.04
<luca1983> come devo ripristinare il tutto?
<luca1983> rispondete uno alla volta per favore
<jk^> la procedura per fake pae è applicabile a qualsiasi ubuntu vero?
<jk^> nessuno :\
<jk^> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Mr_Pan> appunto ...
<jk^> tu lo sai, Mr_Pan?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-06
<mementomori> ciao
<mementomori> sto cercando un modo per aggiungere una voce al menu quando si fa "tasto-destro" su un file.
<mementomori> ho trovato guide su nautilus ma ubuntu 16.06 non usa nautilus per accedere a file/directory
<mementomori> ops
<mementomori> 16.04
<Iperbole> buongiorno, ho bisogno di assistenza su dualboot
<Iperbole> ho problemi con windows 10 e dovrei installarlo da zero però ho paura che poi non mi veda più ubuntu... qualcuno sa consigliarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Iperbole, per Windows rivolgersi al chan ##windows
<gigirock> Iperbole, ci sono tonnellate di guide sull'argomento
<gigirock> Iperbole, cerca le info per installazione di win10 DOPO ubuntu ......
<Iperbole> grazie. ultima cosa, xchat sul pannello a scomparsa non funziona, come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<Carlin0> Iperbole, che ubuntu usi ?
<Angelo> Buonasera, vorrei una informazione. Quando devo installare un software da terminale, l'istruzione solitamente è sudo apt-get install. Successivamente come faccio a sapere il nome esatto del programma x che voglio installare?
<Angelo> Devo andare ogni volta sul sito del programma che voglio installare e vedere il comando che mi dice lui di lanciare?
<luigi82> salve ho un vecchio pc un hp intel celeron m quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate?
<David77> Angelo se non vuoi usare il terminale puoi sempre usare synaptic
<David77> luigi82 potrei consigliarti xubuntu o lubuntu 16.04 LTS. puoi sempre provarlo dalla live con 'prova ubuntu' prima di installarlo
<David77> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<Angelo> David77 grazie mille, l'ho appena installato, ora vedo meglio come funziona :) . Altrimenti se volessi imparare ad usare il terminale l'unica via è vedere dal sito della software house?
<David77> Angelo dovresti forse anche già averlo con il nome 'gestore pacchetti', da lì trovi anche la descrizione
<luigi82> David77 che differenza cè tra xubuntu e lubuntu
<David77> Angelo no puoi andare a vedere i vari pacchetti ufficiali della tua versione, spero la 16.04 LTS con 5 anni di supporto, su https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<David77> luigi82 sono 2 de diversi ma leggeri per chi ha poche risorse. puoi vedere qualche cosa sui siti ufficiali ovvero http://lubuntu.net/ o https://xubuntu.org/
<David77> uno a xfce e l'altro ha lxde
<David77> se non vuoi 'novità' ma stabilità consiglio la 16.04 LTS che ha 5 anni di supporto a differenza delle altre che ne hanno solo 9 mesi
<Angelo> David77 ti ringrazio gentilissimo, buona serata :)
<David77> anche a te
<luigi82> David77 infatti cerco stabilità, velocità, no novità
<David77> luigi82 il de è a gusto diciamo. lxde https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde xfce https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<luigi82> qualè il più leggero
<David77> luigi82 io anche con una macchina più potente utilizzerei comunque xfce o lxde. lxde è più leggero ma è più 'grezzo'. prova a guardare un po' screenshot dei 2 oppure scarica le iso di xubuntu 16.04 e lubuntu 16.04 e fai una prova da live ;)
<luigi82> sto provando xubuntu in live, non mi rileva scheda video
<luigi82> ops scheda wifi*
<luigi82> per capire lubuntu è in xfce? è xubuntu in lxde
<David77> no il contrario. la 16.04?
<David77> https://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<David77> x = xfce, l = lxde :)
<David77> luigi82 come fai a dire che non te la riconosce?
<David77> i repository comunque sono quelli di ubuntu
<luigi82> perchè premendo su simbolo della connessione esce solo ethernet, non mi compare la lista delle reti wifi ma solo ethernet
<David77> forse hai il wifi disabilitato. su xubuntu 16.04 dovresti avere 'Abilita Wi-Fi'
<luigi82> non trovo quella funzione
<David77> xubuntu 16.04 ? https://xubuntu.org/download#lts
<David77> se una 17.* non è una LTS. per le derivate sono in realtà 3 anni di supporto ma il repository di ubuntu è di 5 anni
<David77> io ho in questo momento xubuntu 16.04
<luigi82> no la 13.10
<luigi82> sto scaricando la 16.04 32 bit
<David77> sarà la 17.10.... la 13 non è più supportata da anni
<David77> il numero è la data di rilascio anno.mese
<luigi82> no avevo cd della 13.10
<luigi82> adesso sto scaricando la 16.04
<luigi82> David77 non mi dà la scheda audio
<David77> in che senso?
<luigi82> che non funziona se premo sul simbolo del'audio non fa nulla, ma questo sulla 13.10, adesso sta scaricando iso, mi consigli di installarlo è vedere come va?, forse è perchè ero in live che nel andava bene prima wifi e audio?
<David77> se era veramente la 13.10 (2013) potrebbe essere un bug. con la live a me funziona sia il wifi che l'audio
<luigi82> okay, si era cd della 13.10 32 bit
<David77> vecchisssssima
<luigi82> già :(
<luigi82> 7m è posso installare la 16.04 32bit , vediamo come và
<David77> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)
<luigi82> no xubuntu 13.10 32bit
<luigi82> il notebook è un hp compaq nx6310
<David77> ottobre 2013 e con al massimo 9 mesi da ottobre. è uguale, il nome è sempre lo stesso ma ha xfce
<David77> https://xubuntu.org/news/saucy-salamander-final/
<David77> quanta ram?
<luigi82> sto verificando adesso
<David77> da terminale puoi usare lshw -C memory
<luigi82> ho visto che ha un banco vuoto sto cercando ram da inserie
<luigi82> inserire* come accendo ti dico
<David77> con sudo lshw -C memory ti da anche più informazioni
<David77> come quanti banchi e che tipo di memorie
<luigi82> ho aperto vassoio ram si vede solo un banco vuoto della ram, ma quelle che ho io non vanno bene, quindi sto chiudendo per verificare quanta ram ci sia ma penso 512 o 1 gb non penso di più
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, se veramente hai 1 gb nonpedere tempo a scaricare la 16.04 non ce la fai a farla girare decentemente
<luigi82> già scaricata sto creando usb per installazione
<luigi82> ma ti dirò con certezza quanta ram ha come accendo e faccio partire xubuntu
<David77> Mr_Pan ho 2 macchine con 1GiB una con lubuntu e una con xubuntu con 16.04
<Mr_Pan> David77, contento tu ...
<David77> non sono granché ma funzionano. neanche io ho trovato le dimm. appena le trovo aumento. certo non ci puoi fare tantissimo ma girano
<David77> luigi82 se invece hai solo 512MiB allora lubuntu anche se siamo proprio al limite. 1 GiB sarebbe il minimo sindacale
<David77> https://xubuntu.org/requirements/ http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<David77> anche lubuntu 'For advanced internet services like Google+, YouTube, Google Drive, and Facebook, your computer needs at least 1 GB of RAM.'
<Mr_Pan> David77, alla prima pagina web che apri (Youtube Facebook ecc) si pianta tutto ..
<David77> luigi82 ovviamente è meglio aumentare la ram, ma se non la trovi puoi sempre provarli con quella che hai
<luigi82> si infatti adesso vedo qaunta ram ha montata, poi provvedo a aumentare
<David77> chiaro che non potrai fare tante cose insieme, magari fai una cosa alla volta se ne hai pochina di ram
<luigi82> ovviamente, tanto questo notebook, servirà per vedere video, immagini, è web, nulla di chi sa cosa
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, vedere video ... andra' a scatti ..
<luigi82> con comando sudo Ishw -c memory da inditero sudo: Ishw_ command not found
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, l non I
<luigi82> i?
<luigi82> o l
<Mr_Pan> elle lshw
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C memory
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla nel tuo terminale
<luigi82> qui sono con altro pc
<luigi82> confermo 512 mib :(
<luigi82> qui sono con altro pc
<David77> molto pochina..... tentare con lubuntu ma è proprio il minimissimo e allora si che non puoi fare molto come diceva Mr_Pan .... 'For local programs like LibreOffice and simple browsing habits, your computer needs at least 512 MB of RAM. - The minimum specification for CPU is Pentium 4 or Pentium M or AMD K8.  Older processors are too slow and AMD K7 has problems with flash video.'
<David77> e magari una parte è anche presa dalla scheda video integrata....
<luigi82> comando per sapere info complete notebook
<luigi82> ram è ddr2
<David77> sudo Ishw
<luigi82> con creazione pastebin da postare qui
<David77> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<David77> io tra vre
<David77> brevissimo devo andare, sorry
<David77> minimo sindacale 1GB meglio di più ;)
<luigi82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26127480/
<David77> SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz 512MiB, ma fortunatamente hai 1 slot libero :)
<David77> devo andare, ma lascio aperto per leggere i log dopo in caso. buona serata luigi82
<luigi82> caduta connessione non ho letto cosa avete scritto
<luigi82> Carlin0 come elimino bcmw.......
<Carlin0> luigi82, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e dopo lo reinstalli con
<Carlin0>  sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e poi riavvii
<luigi82> mi dice 1 da rimuovere 213 non aggiornati, come procedo
<luigi82> adesso sta eliminando, come aggiorno
<Carlin0> sistema il wifi dopo aggiorni
<luigi82> ok
<luigi82> salve, non ricordo comando da terminale per diventare utente root e si apre cartella
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-07
<luigi82> buongiorno a tutti
<luigi82> comando per installare Plymouth su xubuntu ?
<luigi82> come installa Plymouth Manager su xubuntu?
<luigi82> come installo Plymouth Manager su xubuntu 16.04?
<guiklingo> ciao a tutti!
<guiklingo> Ho un acer aspire one D260 quale sistema operativo mi consigliate?
<guiklingo> caratteristiche:
<guiklingo> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hY5y6MQmkcR
<guiklingo> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hY5y6MMlJhR
<guiklingo> ora hi stallato windows 7 ultimate ma è lento, vorrei abbinare un sistema ubuntuo simile
<guiklingo> che mi dite
<Mr_Pan> guiklingo, con quel tipo di hw ...
<Mr_Pan> lubuntu o xubuntu non hai altre scelte
<guiklingo> lubuntu che numero?
<Mr_Pan> guiklingo, 16.04 se vuoi stabilita
<guiklingo> benissimo, grazzissime Mr_Pan!!
<Mr_Pan> 17.10 ultima versione
<Mr_Pan> la 16.04 e´ LTS con supporto 5 anni
<guiklingo> comincio da 16.04 posso sempre aggironarla
<Carlin0> tieni la 16.04 che è meglio
<guiklingo> va bene CarinO, quindi anche Lubuntu è le scelta migliore?
<guiklingo> o xubuntu è ancora meglio?
<[Enrico]> guiklingo: meglio è un concetto relativo alla tua aspettazione, quindi dipende. La più leggera è Lubuntu, ma potresti trovarla un po'.... insipida diciamo. Una delle ragioni della minor necessità di risorse è anche la riduzione di funzionalità
<[Enrico]> guiklingo: alla fine l'unico modo di sapere è provare. Magari scarica entrambe li live, provale per un po' senza installare (o installa prima una e poi l'altra) e decidi qual'è meglio per te
<guiklingo> leggendo le pagine dedicate Lubuntu mi sembrava la più ruicca..
<guiklingo> sì hai ragione farò così, grazie anche a te [Enrico]!
<[Enrico]> prego :)
<CioccolatodiModi> Buongiorno a tutti. E' la prima volta che uso questa chat perché ho installato solo ieri, for the very first time, Ubuntu sul mio pc abbandonando Windows. Perdonate quindi se farò eventuali domande "ovvie".
<guiklingo> ancora una cosa, scarico le versioni per 64r bit o quelle per 32 bit?
<CioccolatodiModi> dovrei installare il software Arubasign, per le firme digitali, creato dal gestore Aruba, si può scaricare a questo link https://ca.arubapec.it/downloads/ArubaSign-latest-LINUX64.tar.bz2
<CioccolatodiModi> da quel che vedo il file tar.bz2 è un archivio, riesco infatti ad estrarlo. ma poi come faccio a installarlo? all'interno non c'è nessun file .deb
<[Enrico]> guiklingo: la tua CPU supporta 64 bit, quindi scarica la 64 bit
<[Enrico]> CioccolatodiModi: per i software non ufficialmente supportati dalla community di ubuntu chiedi nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat . in questo canale si da supporto solo a software supportato ufficialmente
<CioccolatodiModi> grazie mille Enrico :)
<icos> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un asus e scheda di rete realtek (dovrebbe essere la 8822ebe), qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta? grazie
<Mr_Pan> icos, descrivi il problema...
<icos> si pardon pensavo di averlo scritto, fondamentalmente non viene rilevata
<icos> non la vedo da nessuna parte, qui il risultato di lshw per esempio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26132350/
<icos> ifconfig, iwconfig e altri tool non danno risultati
<Carlin0> icos, in lshw si vede , guarda bene
<Carlin0> detto questo icos le realtek sono molto problematiche
<icos> scusami io vedo solo la ethernet
<Carlin0> + in basso
<icos> no notato che poco sotto mi riporta *-network UNCLAIMED
<icos>                 description: Network controller
<icos>                 product: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<icos>                 vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Carlin0> quella
<icos> unclaimed? what is unclaimed? :)
<Mr_Pan> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Mr_Pan> !inglese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<Carlin0> eh le realtek danni problemi , è cosa nota
<Carlin0> danno*
<icos> cosa potrei fare secondo te?
<[Enrico]> icos: puoi fare il paste di lspci -nn ?
<[Enrico]> non si capisce che modello è da lshw
<icos> certo ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26132384/
<icos> il modello credo sia 8822ebe, stando a quanto mi riporta windows. Nell'output vedo solo un "[10ec:b822]" ma non so se e' correlato...
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms <<< questoa quanto ho trovato in giro dovrebbe risolvere istantaneamente il problema della wifi
<icos> l'avevo visto ma era una scheda differente o sbaglio?
<icos> comunque posso provare, al limite non funziona
<Carlin0> al limite rimuovi il pacchetto
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: non credo quel driver copra quel modello
<[Enrico]> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/rtl819x
<[Enrico]> icos: con la 16.04 ci sono sostanzialmente zero speranze secondo me. Forse con la 17.10.... forse eh
<Carlin0> a parte che non si vede il modello manco da lspci
<[Enrico]> quel modello non sembra essere ancora supportato bene
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: ma si vede l'ID della PCI, basta quello
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], hai raGIONE HO LETTO IL MODELLO DELLA ETHERNET  ,9
<[Enrico]> è una 8822be
<icos> niente quel modulo non e' compatibile
<Mr_Pan> OPSS
<Mr_Pan> icos, scusa ho letto il numero sbagliato
<icos> no problem, ci sono altre idee o devo rassegnarmi ad usare un dongle esterno finche' non arrivano aggiornamenti?
<[Enrico]> icos: il lavoro del driver nel kernel è cominciato il 20 Agosto di quest'anno..... passeranno parecchi mesi prima che sia disponibile in Ubuntu temo :(
<Mr_Pan> sembrerebbe un modello non supportato ... purtroppo per te
<icos> che sfiga
<Mr_Pan> eh .. .
<icos> dite che provando qualcosa di piu recente potrebbe migliorare? tipo fedora, arch..
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ci sono dei commit relativi nel kernel 4.15 rc2, ora controllo nel 4.14. Per riferimento i commit del 4.15 https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/?h=v4.15-rc2&qt=grep&q=8822be
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> icos: allora con kernel 4.14 potrebbe funzionare, il driver sembra essere in staging. Non ci sono garanzie ovviamente, staging vuol dire che è ancora sperimentale
<[Enrico]> icos: arch linux ha già il kernel 4.14 quindi puoi provare. Fedora lo avrà a breve. Ubuntu supporterà il 4.15 ufficialmente solo con la release 18.04
<[Enrico]> ad aprile 2018
<[Enrico]> icos: in generale quando hai hardware molto nuovo ti serve una distro molto (e un kernel) molto nuova
<[Enrico]> icos: e, piccolo suggerimento personale, se vuoi provare con arch usa Antergos
<icos> e' una macchina da usare in azienda e si voleva rimanere su una versione lts per questioni di stabilita' e aggiornamenti, pero niente penso che provero' con qualcosa con kernel 4.14
<[Enrico]> icos: beh ci sono dei repo (assolutamente non ufficiali) che aggiungono i kernel nuovi alle release precendi di ubuntu... se vuoi puoi anche provare con quelli
<[Enrico]> icos: ma, nel caso, qui siamo off topic, possiamo continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<icos> si pero' viene meno tutto il discorso lts e supporto, provero' kernel piu' recenti
<icos> grazie mille davvero per le dritte, gentilissimi!
<icos> a presto
<[Enrico]> icos: beh se cambi solo il kernel è una cosa abbastanza tranquilla sai
<icos> nel weekend sperimentero' un po e vediamo cosa combino, gia sapere che nel 4.14 c'e' speranza che funzioni e' un'ottima notizia :D
<[Enrico]> ed è meglio usare solo il kernel da repo non ufficiali, lasciando tutto il resto in lts, piuttosto che girare con distro più bleeding edge
<[Enrico]> icos: magari prova fedora 27 (installata), dovrebbe avere il kernel 4.14 come aggiornamento ufficiale e fedora non è male come stabilità
<icos> al momento e' 4.13, la uso sulla mia macchina ma come hanno detto dovrebbe arrivare a breve
<[Enrico]> icos: si in git è già al 4.14 per fedora 27
<icos> ubuntu 17.04 invece niente immagino?
<Carlin0> l'ultimo ubuntu (17.10) ha il kernel 4.13
<[Enrico]> icos: in ubuntu la versione del kernel è fissa, si applicano solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e bugfix. Solo la release successiva ha il kernel nuovo
<icos> ah ho capito non lo sapevo
<icos> bene devo scappare, grazie mille ancora! ciao!
<[Enrico]> ciao
<Ironusiu> ciao, ho installato domenica ubuntu, oggi il sistema non mi riconosce la psw e non me la fa modificare. per installare nuovamente devo rifare il download o va bene quello che ho già?
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, va bene quello che hai ...
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, strano che non riconosca la password ...
<Ironusiu> però non mi fa installare. per cancellare il sistema operativo come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, hai modificato quache configurazione  ?   magari da terminale  ?
<Ironusiu> ho installato 4 utenti nuovi e in tutti non mi riconosce la psw
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, non devi cancelare... fai partire instalalzione da dvd o usb e vai a reinstalalre sopra il sistema attuale
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, nn e´possibile ... magari hai usato il maiuscolo o simili
<Ironusiu> quello che ho fatto, ma non mi riconosce la usb
<Ironusiu> provato in tutti i modi, la psw non la legge
<Mr_Pan> Ironusiu, la prima volta come hai installato ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> !grafica
<ubot-it> grafica is Sezione dedicata alla grafica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ironusiu> grazie, ci provo
<Carlin0> Ironusiu, come hai aggiunto i nuovi utenti senza la pass ?
<Ironusiu> da grub in avvio
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Ironusiu> ci ho provato, solo che quando inserisco la psw rimane bianco
<Carlin0> non la vedi ma la prende
<Ironusiu> si ma sempre sbagliata
<Carlin0> scrivi la pass e dai invio
<luigi82> salve, non ricordo comando da terminale per aprire cartella con permessi root
<Carlin0> luigi82, usi uubntu xubuntu lubontu o cosa ?
<luigi82> xubuntu 16.04
<luigi82> Carlin0 ho risolto wi-fi
<Carlin0> luigi82, sudo thunar
<Carlin0> ottimo luigi82
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, occhio che apri il gestore dei file con permessi root ... potresti fasre danni se cancelli qualcosa di vitale ...
<luigi82> no devo solo inserire icona nelle cartelle icon
<Carlin0> thunar è intelligente ti avvisa :P
<luigi82> qualè il percorso delle icon di xubuntu
<Carlin0> luigi82, ma l'icona non facevi prima  a tenerla nella home ?
<luigi82> il pc è per mia sorella, se la toglie è un macello, ecco perchè
<luigi82> sto sistemando il pc per lei
<luigi82> se fosse per me si, avrei lasciata in immagini
<luigi82> Carlin0 dove sono le icon su xubuntu
<Carlin0> non lo so
<luigi82> :(
<luigi82> di solito dove sono
<luigi82> Carlin0 trovato, ma non mi fa inserire icon nella cartella, quel comando è correto per avere diritti root
<Carlin0> luigi82, non fare casini lascia perdere l'icona dammi retta
<luigi82> ma devo solo mettere quello, dai qualè il comando, non lo sto ricordando, lho gia fatto, so cosa faccio
<Carlin0> te l'ho appena detto
<Carlin0> [14:28:31] <Carlin0> luigi82, sudo thunar
<luigi82> ma non mi fa inserire icon :(
<Carlin0> se non ti fa inserire una icona con quel comando hai già fatto casini
<luigi82> Carlin0 fatto avevo sbagliato cartella non era quella con permessi root :)
<Carlin0> meno male che sai cosa fai ...
<luigi82> si , hahhaah avevo aperto due cartelle, identiche :)
<luigi82> Carlin0 fatto risolto
<luigi82> Grazie
<luigi82> Carlin0 sul pannello di xubuntu, premendo il tasto desto da , sposta, elimina, su qualunque cosa, cestino, orario così via dicendo se vorrei che non comparisse sposta e elimina, in modo che le impostazioni create non vengano modificate o eliminate per errore come faccio?
<Carlin0> !tizio | luigi82
<ubot-it> luigi82: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<luigi82> sul pannello di xubuntu, premendo il tasto desto da , sposta, elimina, su qualunque cosa, cestino, orario così via dicendo se vorrei che non comparisse sposta e elimina, in modo che le impostazioni create non vengano modificate o eliminate per errore come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> luigi googla e cerca xubuntu lockdown  e gconf-editor ... mma povera sorella  :D
<Mr_Pan> luigi82,
<luigi82> Mr_Pan non sa usarlo bene, quindi evito che elimini cose :)
<ozstriker> sera
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, sera
<ozstriker> dovrei reinstallare la lts di ubuntu
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi da una mano
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, perche´ devi reinstallare ?
<ozstriker> non vorrei fare casino
<Mr_Pan> comuqnue devi creare dvd o usb di instalalzione e procedere
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, in questo momento sei su ubuntu o windows  ?
<ozstriker> perche ho aggiornato alla 17.10 ma è troppo instabile
<ozstriker> cmq la live l'ho gia masterizzata
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ozstriker> sta caricando
<ozstriker> in chat son dal portatile su win 10
<ozstriker> !installazione
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, non c'é il bot ..
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<ozstriker> ok
<Mr_Pan> segui la guida
<ozstriker> più che altro vorrei anche pulire il grub
<Mr_Pan>   ? ?
<ozstriker> mi risultano tutti i mem test vecchi e un avvio di windows su 2  che non parte e da errore
<ozstriker> e poi mentre installo non fare casino coi driver propietari della intel
<ozstriker> dunque ora la live ha caricato
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, procedi ad installare ... .
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, quali driver prorpietari intel !?!?!
<ozstriker> si quelli della scheda video integrata
<ozstriker> Mr_Pan per sovrascrivere la partizione di ubuntu e fare un installazione pulita quale opzione devo scegliere?
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, usa tutto il disco cancella tutto e reinstalal ... oppure Configurazione manuale ma devi sapere dove mettere le mani ...
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, cancella tutto ... anche windows ...
<ozstriker> no sulla partizione di windows ho salvato i dati
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, no cosa?!?!?!
<ozstriker> non posso cancellare tutto il disco
<ozstriker> perdo tutti i dati
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, fammi capire la situazione ...
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, hai windows installato  ?
<ozstriker> si
<ozstriker> con i dati che avevo su linux installati
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, allora scegli Installa vicino a Windows ...
<Mr_Pan> cosi avrai un sistema dual boot
<ozstriker> e son dati importanti
<ozstriker> aspe
<ozstriker> allora se io formato la partizione di linux
<ozstriker> prima
<Mr_Pan> non serve ...
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, leggi qua https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<ozstriker> ma l'installazione mi risulta pulita?
<ozstriker> cioè è come se lo stessi reinstallando da zero?
<ozstriker> che è quello che voglio fare
<ozstriker> cioe reinstallarlo pulito affianco a windows
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, si
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: Intel non ha driver proprietari per la grafica. I driver open sono i driver ufficiali Intel per Linux
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> cmq non ci sto capendo una mazza di cosa devo fare
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: ci fu solo una serie limitata di schede anni fa che usavano tecnologia da una ditta terza, quelle semplicemente non vanno su Linux, ma sono molto rare. Per tua info sono le schede basate su powervr, trovi la lista qui: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_graphics_processing_units#PowerVR_based
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, che difficoltá trovi      ? ?
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, ti ho linkato la guida ...
<Mr_Pan> sono 4 passaggi ....
<ozstriker> quella di non incasinarmi l'hd
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker1, ozstriker   perché 2  ?
 * Mr_Pan stacca e va a casa 
<ozstriker> !immagine
<ozstriker> [Enrico] come la posto una immagine
<ozstriker> ?
<[Enrico]> ozstriker: imgur per esempio
<[Enrico]> ci sono tanti servizi simili
<[Enrico]> imageshack anche per esempio
<[Enrico]> ma va bene pure il google drive eh
<ozstriker1> https://imgur.com/a/AlanG
<ozstriker> ok fatto
<ozstriker> allora io voglio reinstallare ubuntu da zero affinco a windows
<ozstriker> senza insinarmi l'hd cosa scelgo?
<[Enrico]> nessuna di quelle, devi andare in manuale
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> lo sapevo
<ozstriker> mr pain mi stava dicendo di cancellare l'hd intero
<ozstriker> dunque vado su altro giusto?
<ozstriker> ???
<ozstriker> bho roba di casino vabbe vedo che siete impegnati grazie cmq
<Mazinga> Salve ho un problema con il mio portatile, è la prima volta che installo linux e non ho molta esperienza. Non riesco a trovare la rete wifi del mio Modem, trovo tutte le reti tranne la mia. Come posso risolvere? grazie
<David77> se ubuntu vede le altre reti wifi, non è che la tua l'hai messa 'hidden'?
<Mazinga> non saprei dirtelo, come posso verificare se è in modalità nascosta?
<David77> Mazinga ma non è la tua wifi? nascondere il nome della rete wifi è un'operazione che si fa dal proprio router di proposito perchè per default il nome visibile. ubuntu comunque non c'entra. la cosa vale per tutti i sistemi operativi
<Mazinga> si è la mia wifi, la vedo da altri dispositivi apple e windows ma non da ubuntu. ora sono connesso con il cavo e le prime 2 volte sono riuscito a connettermi in wifi.
<Mazinga> modem dlink preso da wind il quale mi ha consigliato di chiedere assistenza qui
<David77> Mazinga quindi tu non hai modificato nulla della configurazione iniziale infostrada/wind? hai la rete wind del tipo 'Infostrada'+pezzo iniziale numero telefono?
<Mazinga> esatto proprio cosi, vedo altre due reti simili anche numericamente ma non la mia
<David77> Mazinga forse sono troppe e non vedi la tua? prova da terminale: iwlist scan | grep -i essid
<David77> ti dovrebbe far vedere tutti gli ESSID non nascosti
<Mazinga> mi dice che non è supportata la scansione
<Mazinga> ho provato anche con alcuni programmi ma nulla
<David77> ti dirà un paio tipo 'lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.' ma alla fine, in rosso di solito, ti fa vedere quelle che ha trovato il network manager a portata di scan
<David77> ESSID:"blablabla"
<Mazinga> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDzyn7r4IY
<David77> strano... ma hai detto che vedi altre reti wifi giusto? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Mazinga> si vede diverse reti, versione ubuntu 17.10 ho provato anche a reinstallare
<David77> Mazinga intanto, se non lo sai, ti accenno che non è una LongTimeSupport (5 anni dei pacchetti del repository ufficiale come la 16.04) ma ha 9 mesi di supporto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<David77> comunque ho visto che ci sono alcuni di questi casi. a me non è mai successo
<David77> su https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=620689 per esempio hanno semplicemente spento e riacceso il router, e aveva la 17.04...
<David77> altri non si vedeva semplicemente perchè non c'era molto segnale e il portatile aveva la wifi poco sensibile
<David77> Mazinga però io adesso devo andare, sorry. magari aspetta qualche altro volontario se ha qualche idea. buona serata
<Mazinga> ok grazie mille buona serata
<Pdt> Salve a tutti non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante epson epl-6200l su lubuntu come posso fare? Il sistema la riconosce ma quando invio la stampa di prova non succede niente
<Pdt> Salve a tutti non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante epson epl-6200l su lubuntu come posso fare? Il sistema la riconosce ma quando invio la stampa di prova non succede niente
<Manuz> .
<Cris> Salve non riesco ad avviare Ubuntu dopo averlo installato
<Carlin0> Cris, in che senso ?
<Cris> Ho un acer aspire E 15 e non riesco più ad avviarlo dopo l’aggiornamento del bios
<Carlin0> hai aggiornato il bios , questo non ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu
<Cris> Nel senso che nell’uefi non mi appare Ubuntu
<Cris> ma la live la avvia senza problemi
<Carlin0> prova a ripristinare il grub https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Poiu> Buonasera sapete se c’e un impostazione per rimuovere le perifiche spostandole nel cestino ?
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> in che senso le periferiche nel cestino ?
<Poiu> Come sul mac che spostando l’icona nel cestino è come smontarle
<Carlin0> ubuntu non è il mac
<Poiu> Ho iniziato ad usarlo da poco e volevo sapere se ci fosse questa possibilità
<Carlin0> cosa devi fare ? di che periferiche parli ?
<Poiu> Perifiche esererne, penne usb e hard disk esterni
<Carlin0> nel file manager clicchi sull'icona dela periferica e dal menù scegli smonta o espelli
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Poiu> Ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-08
<ici> ciao a ttt
<ici> ce qualcuno???
<mirc751> ciao
<Lucariello83> Buongiorno ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto :)
<Lucariello83> Ho in stallato con rufus l'immagine iso di Lubuntu su poennetta usb ho cambiato la priorità nel bios ma all'avvio non parte la pennetta ma windows xp di netbook
<Lucariello83> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Lucariello83, controlla la chiavetta se e´ stata fatta correttemnte ... prova a rifarla  ...
<Mr_Pan> ma prima controlla la ISO
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Lucariello83> adesso sto provando a scaricare nuovamente la iso poi rifarò la chiavetta
<Lucariello83> incrocio le dita
<Radio2210> Buongiorno a tutti
<Radio2210> ho la versione 16.04 lts di ubuntu..volevo installare utorrent
<Radio2210> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare o se c'è un'alternativa a utorrent
<Radio2210> grazie
<Mr_Pan> !transmission
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'transmission'
<Mr_Pan> !trasmission
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trasmission'
<Mr_Pan> !info transmission | Radio2210
<ubot-it> '| Radio2210' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<Mr_Pan> !info transmission
<ubot-it> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.84-3ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, usa Transmission
<jk^> !burning
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'burning'
<jk^> !masterizzare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<jk^> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jk^> leggo che devo mettere a bassa velocità il masterizzatore
<jk^> metto la più bassa che c'è?
<mirc751> ciao
<mirc751> ma chi masterizza ancora i cd?
<jk^> dvd
<mirc751> devi masteizzare l'iso di ubuntu?
<mirc751> jk^
<jk^> sì
<mirc751> quindi sei in windows?
<mirc751> sinceramente sono anni che non vengo in questo canale
<mirc751> non che freghi a qualcuno ma nn penavo che ci fosse ancora gente che mette linux
<Carlin0> !chat | mirc751
<ubot-it> mirc751: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/bNH3YyQc
<mirc751> Carlin0 giusto dimentivao questo è il canale di supporto
<mirc751> che differenze co sono tra chrome in windows e chrome in linux ?
<Carlin0> !chat | mirc751
<ubot-it> mirc751: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mirc751> ancora?
<Carlin0> chrome non è nei repo ufficiali se vuoi chiedi in chat
<mirc751> che browser usa ubuntu allora?
<Carlin0> non è argomento di supporto mirc751
<mirc751> siccome faccio trading con tradingview e quindi via browser vorrei riconsiderare ubuntu o qualsiasi altro linux
<mirc751> se il browser supporta html5 come in windows allora ok
<mirc751> mi sento un filo più sicuro in linux che in windosw
<Carlin0> quasi tutti i browser supportano html5 chrome /chromium firefox etc
<jk^> qualcuno mi riesce a rispondere?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/bNH3YyQc
<mirc751> jk^ se devi masterizzare masterizza
<jk^> la guida dice che devo usare una velocità bassa di scrittura x masterizzare
<Carlin0> jk^, la domanda quale sarebbe ?
<jk^> ma devo mettere la più bassa?
<mirc751> il problema di questo canale è che è loggato
<mirc751> jk^ metti la più bassa... ci vuole più tempo
<Carlin0> jk^, ti ho linkato stamane la guida per masterizzare
<mirc751> se non hai tempo metti la velocità massima
<jk^> il programma nel menu delle velocità c'ha una scritta "AWS" dovrebbe essere "Automatic Write Speed"
<jk^> l'ho letta tutta Carlin0
<jk^> dice che devo mettere una velocità bassa
<Carlin0> e allora seguila jk^
<jk^> ora non so se devo mettere la più bassa che c'è o quella che mi suggerisce il programma di masterizzazione
<Carlin0> jk^, sei italiano ?
<jk^> in quel pastebin che ho messo
<jk^> c'è scritto anche questo: "Supported Write Speeds: 4x; 8x"
<mirc751> jk^ metti 4x
<jk^> non so se lo rileva dal masterizzatore o se è il programma che supporta quelle due velocità
<jk^> sì sono italiano
<jk^> perchè Carlin0?
<mirc751> ma che ti frega?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/bNH3YyQc cmq qua c'è scritto tutto
<Carlin0> !iso | jk^ leggi la guida
<ubot-it> jk^ leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jk^> l'ho letta tutta :| la so a memoria
<mirc751> domanda Carlin0: ubuntu mate è un ubuntu con il vecchio gnome 2?
<jk^> vabbè la rileggo
<Carlin0> mirc751, si in pratica mate è un fork di gnome2
<mirc751> quindi ubuntu mate è molto simile a linux mint che usa mate?
<Carlin0> mate è stato sviluppato e forkato da quelli di mint
<jk^> ho riletto tutto Carlin0, quindi?
<jk^> il masterizzatore c'ha un elenco lunghissimo di velocità
<mirc751> !info compiz
<ubot-it> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mirc751> !info flash
<ubot-it> Package flash does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mirc751> mi dicevano che il flash non è più richiesto o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> non si usa quasi più ma esiste
<jk^> lo sapevo io :(
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/hGS3US1D
<xrinok> salve a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto x istallare 1 volta ubuntu 16.04.3 lts xche' letto è + stabile. su un acer aspire E15 codice e5-553g-t5pb amd A10 radeon graphics R8M445DX ma sia con chiavetta usb che con dvd parte appare simbolo ubuntu con luci che siaccendono di rosso ma dopo 2 giri si blocca ! che cosa puo' essere ? incompatibilita' di qualche
<xrinok>  elemento del portatile ? Aiuto Grazie con parole semplici ...sono all'inizio con Ubuntu
<xrinok> se qualcuno generosamente mi volesse dare indicazioni ... mia mail : xrinok@hotmail.com Grazie
<luigi82> salve
<luigi82> come faccio a cambiare ambiente grafico da ubuntu e inserire Xfce ?
<ribex77> ciao a tutti
<ribex77> sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu e come tale ho un grosso problema con la versione 17.04 appena installata
<ribex77> c'è qualche anima pia che possa darmi alcune indicazioni? sono abbastanza disperato
<ribex77> deduco che siate tutti presi...va bhe grazie lo stesso
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<dextm80> domanda, devo ottenere un certificato tramite lets.encrypt
<ribex77> salve a tutti
<dextm80> quando mi chiede il mio dominio
<dextm80> credo di inserire quello giusto ma mi da errore
<ribex77> ho un problema con il riconoscimento della scheda wifi del mio portatile...qualcuno sa darmi delle indicazioni?
<dextm80> The request message was malformed :: Error creating new authz :: DNS name does not have enough labels
<dextm80> come faccio a conoscere il nome del mio dominio?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, il modello
<ribex77> il modella della scheda?
<David77> ribex77 e anche che versione di ubuntu hai
<ribex77> versione ubuntu 17.04
<ribex77> broadcom bcm43142
<ribex77> BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<ribex77> avete qualche consiglio?
<Mr_Pan> un attimo
<ribex77> ok grazie
<David77> ribex77 in attesa che il volontario Mr_Pan ti dia una mano hai dato un'occhiata quando finisce il supporto su https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ribex77> scusatemi x il disturbo ma sono un novellino in materia e vi ringrazio in anticipo per la disponibilità
<David77> ma lo hai appena installato?
<ribex77> si
<ribex77> due giorni fa
<ribex77> ho fatto anche gli aggiornamenti richiesti
<Carlin0> ribex77, hai uefi ?
<ribex77> cosa sarebbe scusa? premetto che sono un novellino
<Mr_Pan> ribex77,  apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> ctrl + alt +t
<ribex77> aperto terminale+
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ribex77> 0 aggiornati
<ribex77> 0 aggiornati
<ribex77> 0 installati
<Mr_Pan> il secondo comando lo hai dato ...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<ribex77> si si
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install nano
<Carlin0> nano ce di default
<ribex77> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Mr_Pan> si vero su debian no :D
<Carlin0> lol
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> si aprira editor per modificare il file ... dovrai aggiungere delle linee che ora ti incollo
<ribex77> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> blacklist b43 blacklist bcma blacklist ssb
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, sono 3 righe da mettere una sotto l altra
<ribex77> la inserisco in fondo sempre con uno spazio tra una riga e l'altra?
<Mr_Pan> iniyiano da blacklist
<Mr_Pan> si dove vuoi
<ribex77> manca una riga giusto?
<Mr_Pan> son otre
<Mr_Pan> blacklist b43
<Mr_Pan> blacklist bcma
<Mr_Pan> blacklist ssb
<Mr_Pan> salva con CTRl+X e poi S per confermare
<Mr_Pan> riavvia il pc ... dovrebbe andare la wifi ora
<ribex77> ok adesso riavvio e poi rientro...per ora ti ringrazio veramente tanto per il tuo tempo
<ribex77> Mr_Pan rieccomi
<ribex77> purtroppo non funziona
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, asoetta non disperare
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<ribex77> non mi dispero però mi spiace disturbare
<ribex77> terminale aperto
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ribex77> mi si è aperto il configuratore Configuring Secure Boot
<Mr_Pan> aspetta chiudi
<Mr_Pan> e poi riapri il terminale
<ribex77> ok
<ribex77> fatto
<Mr_Pan> fdisk -l
<ribex77> fdisk: impossibile aprire /dev/sda: Permesso negato
<Mr_Pan> sudo fdisk -l
<ribex77> ok cosa ti serve sapere di tutte queste info che mi sono comparse
<Mr_Pan> da qualche parte leggi GPT  ?
<ribex77> Disklabel type: gpt
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, ok allora hai secure boot attivo
<ribex77> che sarebbe?
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, devi riavivare entrare nel BIOS trovare e disattivare Secure Boot altriemnti non potremo installare i driver della wifi ..
<ribex77> ok arrivo
<ribex77> Mr_Pan fatto come mi hai detto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> terminale
<ribex77> è comparsa l'icona del wifi
<ribex77> sei un grande
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, vedi le reti  ?
<ribex77> si
<ribex77> se vuoi provo a collegarmi e vediamo o è necessario fare qualche verifica ulteriore
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, se vedi le reti in elenco prova a collegarti
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-09
<ribex77> Mr_Pan funziona ma mi sembra molto lenta
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, se clicchi su informayioni connesione ti dira la velocitìa
<ribex77> dove lo trovo
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, il simbolo della wifi
<Mr_Pan> tasto destro
<ribex77> ho selezione rete disattiva rete e impostazioni wifi
<Mr_Pan> in fondo ...
<ribex77> no nn c'è nulla
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, uhmmm
<Mr_Pan> hai cliccato con il tasto dx ?
<ribex77> si
<Mr_Pan> vai ocn il sx
<ribex77> mi si apre la stessa cosa
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<ribex77> ti farei uno screenscho se sapessi come fare ah ah
<Mr_Pan> dove prima vedevi la lista delle reti ...
<Mr_Pan> nello stesso menu in fondo di deve essere Informazioni connessione
<ribex77> ci sono le impostazioni ma mi da le indicazioni dei dns ecc ma niente velocità
<Mr_Pan> strano
<ribex77> non c'è un comando o un programma che mi dica la velocità?
<Mr_Pan> iwconfig
<Mr_Pan> Bit Rate=121.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm    una cosa simile
<ribex77> no nulla di tutto ciò mi dice    lo        no wireless extensions
<ribex77> enp3s0    no wireless extensions
<Mr_Pan> ma sei connesso in wifi ?
<ribex77> si
<Mr_Pan> ribex77,   sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> iwconfig | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> copia il link e incollalo qui
<ribex77> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<Mr_Pan> ?
<ribex77> è quello che mi ha ridato dopo aver lanciato sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<Mr_Pan> prima
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ribex77> già lanciato
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> dara errore al 99%
<ribex77> si infatti E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<ribex77> lancio sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<ribex77> tutte le stringe in error
<Mr_Pan> riber non hai connesisone....
<Mr_Pan> ping 8.8.8.8
<Mr_Pan> rispnde  ?
<ribex77> sono connesso con il wifi
<ribex77> aspetta
<ribex77> si
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, ma update andava o era in erro  ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> error
<ribex77> in erroreù
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install -f
<ribex77> mi dice 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebinit
<ribex77> ok fatto sembra senza errori
<Mr_Pan> bene
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifconfig | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> copia il link e copialo qui
<ribex77> in che senso copialo qui
<Mr_Pan> quel comando restituisce un link
<ribex77> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> incollalo qui
<ribex77> sudo: ifconfig: comando non trovato Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<ribex77> nessun link mi dice questo
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip addr | pastebinit
<ribex77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26142920/
<ribex77> che cosa sarebbe questo link?
<Mr_Pan> mi fa vedere il risultato del comando
<Mr_Pan> sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<ribex77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26142932/
<Mr_Pan> vai a 65 Mb/s
<ribex77> ah ok ....bho pensavo meno visto che prima per entrare in chatt ho dovuto tentare due volte prima di riuscirci
<Mr_Pan> ribex77, freenode da due giorni ha un po di problemi ..
<Mr_Pan> io chiudo ora
<ribex77> sei stato veramente un grande
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<ribex77> ti ringrazio veramente tanto
<Mr_Pan> prego :D
<ribex77> grazie mille ancora vermente mi hai salvato
<Mr_Pan> ok ok :D
<ribex77> buona notte
<Mr_Pan> notte
<ottobit> ciao
<luigi82> buongiorno
<luigi82> che differenza c'è tra versioni desktop è alternate
<Carlin0> luigi82, parli della iso ?
<luigi82> si
<Carlin0> la versione alternate ha la fase di installazione NON grafica , quindi più leggera
<Carlin0> ma alla fine il risultato è medesimo
<luigi82> capito
<luigi82> Carlin0 grazie mille
<Carlin0> di nulla
<luigi82> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, ho inserito i comandi per la scheda video sis, funziona 100%, chiedo se passo passo a una verisione più recente funzionerà ugualmente
<luigi82> :/
<Carlin0> luigi82, sicuro è morto ma la 12.04 è fuori supporto era meglio se installavi subito la 14.04 come ti avevamo consigliato
<luigi82> si ma con quella guida non funzionava la sis :/
<Carlin0> che guida ?
<luigi82> asp.
<Carlin0> no no
<luigi82> cosa no no :/
<Carlin0> lascia stare sopratutto se è un guida presa a casaccio nel web e non è documentazione ufficiale
<luigi82> posto su pastebin
<Carlin0> evita proprio di postarla qui
<luigi82> ooookay
<luigi82> ma è solo codice
<luigi82> nessun link
<Carlin0> luigi82, la 12.04 e la 14.04 hanno i driver per la sis , in teoria non serve nessuna guida installi e va
<luigi82> si già provato ma non và
<luigi82> con quei codici da terminale invece funziona
<luigi82> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26145382/
<Carlin0> ma perchè la release ha i driver
<luigi82> Carlin0 non ho capito
<Carlin0> quei driver che hai installato seguendo questa guida sono di 7 anni fa , e cmq non arrivano dai repo ufficiali
<luigi82> okay ma con quelli funziona però
<Carlin0> su una release fuori supporto , sono tutti argomenti off topic qui
<luigi82> sorry
<antriccia> buongiorno, nel tentativo vano di scaricare un aggiornamento richiesto dal sistema, mi è apparso in alto un segnale  tipo divieto accesso e non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<enzotib> antriccia:
<enzotib> apri un terminale
<luigi82> provo a riformulare la domando, probabilmente non sono stato chiaro, precedentemente, il problema della mia scheda video è quando uso monito esterno che non viene riconosciuto è rimane la stessa risoluzione del monito del notebook " 1280 x 768"
<luigi82> attualmente sto usando xubuntu 14,04 64bit
<luigi82> essendo ho monito esterno " 1920 x 1080" mi trovo più comodo usando quello esterno
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, quela scheda non andra' MAI in risoluyione Full HD ...manco esisteva quando e' uscita la scheda in questione ...
<Mr_Pan> devi accendere un cero gia' che funziona sul pc ...
<luigi82> ok :(
<luigi82> chiederò a san gennaro :)
<Mr_Pan> fai
<Mr_Pan> tu
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, ma il pc in questione e' un   portatile  ?
<luigi82> si
<luigi82> olivetti olibook p1500
<luigi82> Non ho letto cosa hai scritto, puoi riscrivere?
<eolo> Ciao a tutti! domanda da very beginner....vorrei aggiornare firefox dalla 52 alla 57. quindi l'ho scaricata. ora nella rdirectory d"download ho un archivio firefox57.tar.bz2   Come devo procedere da qui via?
<Carlin0> eolo, che ubuntu usi ?
<eolo> ciao! uso ancora la verisne 14...
<Carlin0> 14.04 ?
<eolo> si mi pare...la LTS ad ogni modo...Se mi dici coime fare, posso verificare..
<Carlin0> eolo, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> eolo, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> eolo, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<eolo> scusa lla mia ignoranza..il primo o il secondo dei comendoi che mi hai dato?..o entrambi uno dopo l'altro?
<Carlin0> in sequenza come te li ho scritti
<eolo> grazie! schiaccio enter tra il primo e il secondo?
<Carlin0> uno alla volta ovvio
<eolo> vado....
<Carlin0> eolo fai copia incolla dei comandi , fai prima e non rischi di sbagliare
<eolo> dopo il primo mi xhiede la password, dopo il secondo mi dice
<Carlin0> metti la pass di login anche se non la vedi la scrivi e dai invio
<eolo> No LSB modules are available.
<eolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26147111/
<eolo> ...fatto!
<Carlin0> eolo, dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<Carlin0> passami il link che esce
<eolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26147132/
<Carlin0> eolo, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> dimmi se scarica qualcosa ....
<eolo> mi sa di si...
<Carlin0> credo ti aggiorni anche firefox
<eolo> ...direi, sicuramente...
<Carlin0> adesso vediamo ... quando ha finito dimmelo
<eolo> ...WOW! due piccioni con una fava...sarebbe grandioso!
<eolo> ...sta ancora macinando....ma io non mollo..rimango vigile!
<Carlin0> aveva parecchia roba da aggiornare quindi
<eolo> ...mi sa di si...ci sta ancora lavorando...
<Carlin0> usi firefox in inglese ?
<eolo> quindi mi sta aggiornando tutto il sistema?
<eolo> si..in inglese
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> aggiorna tutto
<eolo> ...GRANDE!
<Carlin0> e senza scaricare roba in giro
<eolo> ..grandezza di ubuntu/linux!!
<eolo> ora siamo al pacchetto libreoffice..e qui va un po a rilento...tanta roba!
<Carlin0> eh libreoffice so pacchetti grossi
<eolo> hee...qui sta scaricando il mondo! Forse dovrei usare il comando per aggiornare che mi hai dato un po piu regolarmente...magari due volte all'anno?
<Carlin0> una volta al mese andrebbe bene  lol
<eolo> ...adesso sta sta scaricando firefox!!! c'è scritto in giallo!!
<Carlin0> anche per la sicurezza del sistema operativo
<eolo> ...vero!!!
<Carlin0> ok eolo lascialo fare quando finisce dai sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> per pulire la cache
<Carlin0> io devo andare ...
<Carlin0> :o)
<eolo> ...appena pronto eseguo! (e mi annoto i comandi...magari tra mille anni divento bravo come te...)
<eolo> GRAZIE MILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Carlin0> di nulla eolo  se hai bisogno torna pure
<eolo> poi devo fare restart?
<Carlin0> forse si credo ti aggiorni anche il kernel quindi meglio riavviare
<eolo> ..ottimo!!! ancora GFRAZIE!!!!!
<Carlin0> allora fai così
<eolo> Splendida community, e tu sei gentilissimo!!
<Carlin0> quando finisce dai sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> e dopo il riavvio sudo apt-get autoremove
<Carlin0> segnateli .. ciao
<eolo> ....tutto chiaro! GRAZIE MILLE!
<valanga12> ciao
<valanga12> come faccio a scaricarlo avendo la chiavetta?
<piero> Ciao a tutti, ho provato a settare i DNS di OpenDNS nella mia Xubuntu 16,04 ma non me li usa...
<piero> Facendo il test quihttps://welcome.opendns.com/oops/ mi dice che non li sto utilizzando...
<piero> li ho settati nelle impostazioni IPv4 del wifi
<roffish> salve a tutti
<roffish> ho un problema: sono un utente arch linux da 2 anni circa e ho comprato da 2 settimane un macbook pro
<roffish> solo che a quanto pare il macbook non riconosce tastiera all'avvio dell'installer di arch
<roffish> qualcuno ha avuto esperienze simili con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chat | roffish
<ubot-it> roffish: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roffish> volevo soltanto sapere se qualcuno e' riuscito ad installare ubuntu su macbook pro
<Carlin0> chiedilo in chat ...
<roffish> ah porc
<gmmg> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-10
<yolpe> ciao, sono un po inparanoiato forse senza motivo ma... spesso mi si pianta firefox e i motivi possono essere 1000 per il mio hardware strapieno tra l'altro ma...
<yolpe> whoopsie... ho notato che c'è questa applicazione in uso con un permesso tutto suo ne root ne user ma proprio whoopsie
<yolpe> è normale che funzioni così sto whoopsie?
<yolpe> ok, vado a letto buonanotte
<marco_> fusion
<Mr_Pan> marco_, ??
<Kaussi8> Salve, ho un problema quando provo ad eseguire uno script compilato di C mi da questo problema                                            Bash ./test2.o : permesso negato
<Kaussi8> come posso risolvere
<pinko> ciao
<pietro85> sera
<pietro85> avrei da chiedere una cosa
<pietro85> stavo cercando di impostare le partizioni per installare linux
<gigirock_> !dimanda
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dimanda'
<pietro85> in dual boot con win 7
<pietro85> e armegiando cn g parted ho per errore cambiato la tabella delle partizioni
<pietro85> ora mi risulta disco non allocato
<pietro85> c'è modi di ripristinare
<gigirock_> Mmmh
<gigirock_> Cioè da un disco gpt lo hai trasformato in mbr ?
<pietro85> no da msdos a gpt
<pietro85> gigirock_
<pietro85> https://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it#gparted-recover-partition-table
<pietro85> sto provando a guardare qua ma non ne cavo piede
<gigirock_> pietro85: se hai confermato l’operazione la vedo grigia
<pietro85> azz non credo di averlo confermato
<pietro85> però si è aggiornato
<gigirock_> Si comunque testdisk è una possibilità per
<pietro85> e come lo avvio
<pietro85> non me lo fa installare sulla live
<pietro85> gigirock_?
<gianp> ciao. sto cercando di installar ubuntu su un AMILO M1425 ma mi da kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE
<gianp> la guida dice di installare la versione 12.04
<gianp> ma non è disponibile, mi pare, nell'are download
<gianp> che fare?
<gianp> qualcuno di voi ha idea a chi posso chiedere?
<Pippo> Buonasera a tutti, ho provato a settare i DNS server di OpenDNS nella mia Xubuntu 16.04, ma purtroppo non vengono utilizzati e rimangono attivi solo quelli del mio ISP. Come mai?
<Pippo> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Arcimboldo> strano, come li hai cambiati?
<Pippo> cliccando sull'icona di network manager
<Pippo> andando sulle impostazioni IPv4 impostando automatico (solo indirizzi) e mettendo nei DNS gli indirizzi di OpenDNS
<ste> ciao a tutti
<ste> ho un  problema con lubuntu 17.10
<Arcimboldo2> ragazzi ho un lenovo g50-30 con una scheda nvidia con ubuntu gnome 16.04. oggi l'ho tenuto acceso per qualche ora, adesso è la seconda volta che lo schermo si è bloccato :| saranno i driver video? che log posso controllare?
<Arcimboldo2> (adesso sto scrivendo da un altro pc)
<Arcimboldo2> non si muove nemmeno il mouse
<Arcimboldo2> e non funzionano le tty -__-
<Arcimboldo2> tutto bloccato
<Carlin0> Arcimboldo2, hai installato i driver proprietari ?
<Arcimboldo2> Carlin0, non mi sembra, prima ho controllato su driver aggiuntivi e aveva i nouveau
<Arcimboldo2> cioè quelli nvidia erano da installare, non ho installato nemmeno il pannello nvidia
<Carlin0> Arcimboldo2, questa cosa del tutto frezzato è un vecchio bug dei nouveau ti conviene installare i nvidia
<Arcimboldo2> ok lo faccio subito grazie
<Arcimboldo2> lo faccio semplicemente da driver aggiuntivi?
<Carlin0> si Arcimboldo2 metti quelli testati
<Arcimboldo2> ok
<Arcimboldo2> driver installati. se volessi passare alla intel integrata, basta che la seleziono da NVIDIA X server setting?
<Carlin0> non saprei non ho mai avuto 2 schede video
<Arcimboldo2> nemmeno io, è la prima volta :D grazie, spero di aver risolto
<ribex77> buona sera a tutti
<ribex77> ciao Mr_Pan
<ribex77> mi è capitata una cosa stranissima...premetto che ho installato linux da poco la ver. 17.04 in dual boot con win 8.1
<ribex77> dopo un aggiornamento di win linux non mi funziona più...insomma nel boot mi esce una scritta che dice volume corrotto, EFI/ubuntu/grubo64.efi: volume corrotto
<ribex77> è possibile fare qualcosa per far ripartire ubuntu o devo per forza effttuare una nuova installazione
<Carlin0> ribex77, prova a ripristinare il grub ora ti linko la guida
<Carlin0> !grub | ribex77
<ubot-it> ribex77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ribex77> ubuntu non mi si avvia quindi sono in modalità win
<Carlin0> ribex77, leggi la guida
<ribex77> si si stò leggendo
<Carlin0> quella relativa al ripristino
<ribex77> devo farlo con un live cd
<Arcimboldo> si
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-03
<applausi> figli di pu tri da
<applausi> mer do sis si ma
<applausi> lu ri da
<applausi> inu ti le
<applausi> pu tt a na
<applausi> bal dra cc hi ss i ma
<applausi> tr o i a
<applausi> artefatta
<applausi> che iddio male dica
<applausi> le vostre lu ri de
<applausi> schi fo si ssi me
<applausi> anime di me r da
<applausi> figli di ba ga sci ssi ma tr o ia
<applausi> ma le de tti
<applausi> fi gli di ba sta rd i ss i ma pu tt a na
<applausi> mo r t a cci vost ri
<applausi> che vo i si a te str a ma le de tti
<applausi> in primi s CarLINUX,in secundis Mr_panno LINUX
<applausi> che voi sia te ma le de tti finché restate in vi ta
<applausi> bast a rd i ss i mi fi gli di tr oi a
<applausi> tu mor a ta ba sta r da
<applausi> di vo stra ma mma
<applausi> dove te e ss e re ma le detti
<applausi> finché un solo respiro c'è ancora nei vostri lu ri di schi fosi ssi mi polmoni
<applausi> che vi tiene ancora in vita
<applausi> fi gli di gr a n pu tt a na
<applausi> sc hi fo si rejetti dei ce n tr i soc ia li come Mr-Pan
<applausi> bas ta rd i fig li dell a me r d a
<applausi> figli ca ga t i male
<applausi> fi gli di que ll a gra n tr o i a sif i li di ca che vi è mamma
<applausi> che chiamate ma mma
<applausi> e che vi guarda con disprezzo
<applausi> li mo r t a cci sua e vostra
<applausi> fi gli di ine tt a, in u t i le e gra n di o siss i ma pu tt a na
<applausi> sie te la me r da ca ga ta ma le
<applausi> schi fo s o ava n zo di vo mi to im mondo del la te rr a
<applausi> sch i fo si ssi me fe ci venute a mancare con un tu mo re e mai rinate
<applausi> immancabili stereotipi del congresso car na le andato al lacero con lo sp e r ma figli di bal dra cc hi ss i ma pu tt a na bolscevica
<applausi> li mo r t a cc i vo s tr i
<applausi> si e te il di sg u sto più assoluto del genere u ma no li mo r ta cc i vo str i
<applausi> sch i fo si ssi mi te rr o n i di m e rd a
<applausi> na po le ta ni co le ro si
<applausi> fi gli di que ll a tr o ia di vos tr a ma dre i mm o nd a
<applausi> em e ri te ra zz e in fe ri o ri ba st ar de fi no al mi do ll o, mo r t a cc i di tutti i mor ti vos tri sotto terra
<applausi> ava nz i di di a rr e a mal de fe cata
<applausi> ancora tene te aperto questo su cc hia ca zz i di canale che non serve neanche a vo s tr a ma dre morta per farsi i di ta li ni
<applausi> e non vi decidete a chiuderlo mo rt a cc i vo stri
<applausi> e ancora lo tenete aperto
<applausi> come il vostro cu l o sempre pronto a prendere ca zz i al suo interno
<applausi> e ancora insistete a stare qua ba st a rd i tu mo ra ti fi gli di gr a nd i ssi ma e po ten ti ssi ma tro ia
<applausi> ancora non avete capito che dovete chiudere,che non vi ca g a ne ssuno
<applausi> siete soli tra voi pe z zi di me rd a
<applausi> nessuno viene qui a parte i t r o ll come me
<applausi> nessuno vi degnerà mai d'importanza
<applausi> perché non ne avete
<applausi> siete il niente
<applausi> siete il disagio sociale di questa italia di oggi li mo r t a cci vo str i
<applausi> e ancora insistete a stare qui
<applausi> a fa r vi prendere per i di io ti
<applausi> pe zz i di me rd a
<applausi> fi gli di sch i fos a imme n sa pu tt a na
<applausi> perché non vi a mm a zz a te dico io mor t a cc i vo s tri
<applausi> perché non mor i te
<applausi> perché mi chiedo,perché
<applausi> che c a zz o as pe tt a te
<applausi> a farla finita
<applausi> a porre la parola fine alla vostra inutile vita da d e pr e ss i si fi li dici figli di gr an pu tt a na
<applausi> sie te la me r da de gli esseri u ma ni
<applausi> la me r d a vera e pr opria voi siete
<applausi> nulla di più semplicemente me r d a artefatta
<applausi> tramutata in esseri viventi
<applausi> non valete niente
<applausi> la vostra vita non vale nulla,meno di zero
<applausi> siete il fango della terra
<applausi> il fango dove p i sc ia no i maiali,questo siete
<applausi> la cloaca degli esseri umani
<applausi> il disgusto assoluto che il genere umano è riuscito a concepire
<applausi> non valete niente,ve ne dovete convincere,dovete fare i conti con questa vostra inutilità esistenziale
<applausi> unico canale di me r da in tutto freenode che viene trollato è questo qui,l'unico
<applausi> e ancora non vi chiedete come mai
<applausi> per voi inferiori esseri disumani è tutto normale
<applausi> tutto ciò è normale per voi talmente non valete un c a zz o
<applausi> un anno intero,un anno,un anno,un anno,un anno a trollarvi senza fine e senza sosta
<applausi> e voi co gl io na zz i inutili sempre ancora qui a subire,dopo un anno
<applausi> avete bloccato il mondo,il mondo intero,tutto il mondo,tranne me che entro quando voglio e vi dissocio il bu co del c u l o dal resto del vostro corpo li mo r t a cci vo str i
<applausi> rendetevi conto qua n to ca zz o valete esseri disumani inferiori
<applausi> avanzo dei centri sociali
<applausi> fi gli de ll a me r da
<applausi> lu ri de te s te di c a zz o se nza glo ri a
<applausi> si e te l'inu ti li tà del ge n e re u ma no
<applausi> uni co ca nale di me r d a in tutto freenode ad essere tr o lla to il vostro
<applausi> e voi qui ancora a cog lio na re come delle te s te di c a zz o poveri mo r ti di fame impenitenti
<applausi> li mo r t a cci vo s tr i
<applausi> e ancor a non vi decidete a morire
<applausi> e ancora non vi decidete a chiudere questo ca nale me r do so fatto solo di esseri inutili come voi ba s t a rd i fig li di uno s p e r ma mai sb or r ato
<applausi> voi ancora qui a farvi tr o lla te
<applausi> tro ll a re
<applausi> come le te ste di ca zz o
<applausi> che siete
<applausi> per voi è normale tutto ciò
<applausi> ha nd i ca ppa ti psi chi ci
<applausi> Car li nI di me r d a
<applausi> ba s ta r di fi gli di imm o n di ssi ma le cc a caz zi di una ne gr a
<applausi> gent a gli senza un dio voi
<applausi> maledetti
<applausi> te rr o n i fi g li di ba ga sc ia dovete mor i re tutti qui de ntro
<applausi> non valete niente
<applausi> siete la m e r d a del genere umano
<applausi> la me r  da siete voi
<applausi> del genere umano
<applausi> il nulla,rappresentate il nulla
<applausi> lo stereotipo del par a ss i ta esistenziale
<applausi> che vive di aria e di welfare di stato
<applausi> come Carlin0
<applausi> fi gl io di pu tt a na
<applausi> ba s ta r di im mondi cani ba s t  a rd i
<applausi> fec ce inutili della sinistra italiana
<applausi> co mu ni st i di me r da
<applausi> bas ta r do disa gio ass o luto che è solo il vostro
<applausi> immon di ssi mi fi gli di gr a n pu tt a na
<applausi> che voi siate ma le de tt i
<applausi> fin okki di me r d a
<applausi> co r nu ta cc i di sini s tra
<applausi> il bello è che proprio non avete vergogna,non avete remore per la vostra condizione di sociopatici,per voi è tutto quanto normale
<applausi> ba s t a rd i fi gli di gr a n put t a na li mor ta cci vo str i
<applausi> un anno ormai che vi sto tr o ll a ndo,un anno e per voi è tutto quanto normale,non riuscite a fermarmi e non chiudete questo ca zz o di ca na le che non serve neanche a far sbo rr a re vo stra mamma
<applausi> ancora siete qua
<applausi> ancora sto qua io,dopo un anno e voi sempre lì col c u l o a pecora pronti a subire e dire grazie
<applausi> pover a cc i ma le de tt i
<applausi> avete bloccato il mondo intero tranne me che sono ancora qui,sempre qui a cercarvi,a scrivervi,a corteggiare il vostro b u co del cu l o
<applausi> invece di uscire e cercarvi la f i g a state qui come i più lu r i d i di tutti i ri nco glio niti del mondo a farvi prendere per il c u lo
<applausi> men te ca tt i me r d o si pa ra li ti ci della mon go la ndia
<applausi> zi n g a ri di me r da
<applausi> pe sca re si di me r da
<applausi> che cosa ca zz o rappresentate voi a parte il nulla
<applausi> niente rappresentate,solo il niente mischiato col nulla
<applausi> zi n g a ri di me r da
<applausi> e questo fig lio di t r o ia di Mr-Pan non paga neanche le tasse in italia FI GL IO DI LU RI DA PU TT A NA ST U PR A TA MA LE DE TTA  e vorrebbe comandare questo figlio di gr a n tr o ia
<applausi> vorrebbe comandare e fare entrare più me r da immi grata
<applausi> ho letto i tuoi scritti Mr-Pan di me r da
<applausi> a favore degli immigrati
<applausi> figlio di gran lu r i da pu tt ana
<applausi> ti voglio vedere se queste me r d a cce negre
<applausi> stu pr a sse ro
<applausi> tua figlia
<applausi> se poi li vuoi ancora qui
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-04
<Mr_Pan> giorno
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Uzzi> qualcuno sta usando i repo http://dell.archive.canonical.com bionic?
<sardonico> no, io sto usando solo quelli primari perché coi mirror ho avuto problemi
<maurizio_> Ciao a Tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | maurizio_
<ubot-it> maurizio_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maurizio_> Sono da oggi in questa chat, perche' vorrei trovare qualche esempio di IrcBot
<Carlin0> !chat | maurizio_
<ubot-it> maurizio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maurizio_> in particolare dal computer dovrei automatizzare un Ftp verso chi chatta attraverso un bot che elaboro in nodejs...
<maurizio_> bhe si tratta di fare cio' in ambiente ubuntu
<maurizio_> Grazie passo in it-chat
<bendy> ciao a tutti. ho fatto avanzamento da 16 a 18.04 lts, non riesco a faro leggere cd/dvd. ho provato con il pacchetto libdvd-pkg ma nulla, non li vede
<MikiBuntu> Buonasera, chiedo supporto per un problema tecnico riscontrato durante l'aggiornamento del grub di ubuntu
<MikiBuntu> c'è qualcuno??
<MikiBuntu> Allora, c'è qualcuno o no???
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-05
<bendy> ciao a tutti. ho fatto avanzamento da 16 a 18.04 lts, non riesco a faro leggere cd/dvd. ho provato con il pacchetto libdvd-pkg ma nulla, non li vede
<Mr_Pan> bendy, che tipo di cd/dvd  ?
<Mr_Pan> il lettore vieen riconosciuto  ?  si tratta di un problema di lettura ?
<bendy> <Mr_Pan> ciao e' un cd con le foto jpg sopra ed un dvd sempre con le immagini, insomma non originali
<bendy> inserendo cd si sente che gira ma poi non succede nulla, non me lo apre
<Mr_Pan> bendy, prima funzionava ?
<bendy> <Mr_Pan>con 16.04 si
<Mr_Pan> bendy, opo avere installato libdvd hai fatto reconfigure     ?
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<bendy> <Mr_Pan> ho inserito un dvd originale adesso, manco questo funziona
<bendy> provo
<bendy> <Mr_Pan> mi dice che è already installed
<Mr_Pan> bendy, nel caso non funzionasse scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly libdvd-pkg
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia il pc
<bendy> ok
<bendy> ok riavvio
<bendy> <Mr_Pan> gli originali adesso li vede, masterizzati, immaginii sia dvd che cd no
<Mr_Pan> strano
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<Mr_Pan> dai di nuovo questo comando
<bendy> ho provato con l'altro pc i cd sono apposto, li vede
<bendy> ok
<bendy> sempre already installed
<joaopedro555> Buonasera, avrei un problema con Ubuntu e il mio pc ASUS N580VD. Praticamente ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot, ma quando provo ad avviarlo, una volta che appare il desktop, prima inizia a rallentare e poi si blocca definitivamente. Questo succede sia con l'ultima versione, che con alcune versioni precedenti. Come posso risolvere?
<matadeppunai> Buonasera, avrei un problema con Ubuntu e il mio portatile ASUS N580VD. Posso chiedere in questa chat?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | matadeppunai
<ubot-it> matadeppunai: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Kenpachi> buonasera a tutti. Sto provando ad instalalre e configurare Wine per ubuntu 18.04 ma nello store delle app non lo trova. come posso fare?
<Carlin0> !info wine-stable
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<Carlin0> Kenpachi, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt -y install wine-stable
<Carlin0> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Kenpachi> non so epr quale motivo ma installando Paladins dallo store app mi p uscito un messaggio di wine
<Kenpachi> chefosse già installato nella distro?
<enzotib> Kenpachi, dpkg --get-selections | grep wine
<matadeppunai> Bene, ho problemi all'avvio di Ubuntu. Ovvero mi loggo al sistema, e dopo che ho il desktop, dopo un paio di secondi inizialmente il sistema rallenta, e successivamente si blocca. Ovvero non riesco a fare nulla dato che non risponde a nessun comando. Questo problema l'ho avuto sia con l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, che con altre
<matadeppunai> Alcune volte mi è capitato che il sistema si bloccasse addirittura nella schermata di login
<Carlin0> matadeppunai, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> matadeppunai, posta qui il link che esce
<matadeppunai> Il problema è che molto probabilmente non faccio nemmeno in tempo ad aprire il terminale ed effettuare questa operazione
<Kenpachi> durante l'installazione di paladins sta continuando af armi scaricare roba e installare roba di windows, come drect x e altre cose simili.
<Kenpachi> Continuo però a non trovare il programma Wine nell'elenco delle applicazioni. Vorrei installare il famoso gioco Baldur's gate ma non riuscendo ad aprire il programma (non presente in lista applicazioni) non so come poter installare la iso
<Carlin0> Kenpachi, ti ho già detto come installare wine , basta che rileggi
<Kenpachi> l'ho fatto, mi dice che la versione è già la più aggiornata (3.0)
<Kenpachi> ma il programma continua a non apparire nella lista delle applicazioni presente sul dispositivo
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-06
<Guest90906> buongioro asus n50vc con ubuntu 18.10 64 bit cam integrata sottosopra come posso risolvere grazie
<Mraxani> Buongiorno, riscrivo stamattina perché ieri ho avuto problemi con la chat. Ho un grosso problema con Ubuntu e con il mio pc, ovvero un asus N580VD. Praticamente all'avvio del sistema operativo, dopo qualche secondo che appare la schermata di desktop, il sistema diventa improvvisamente lento fintanto che non risponde più a nessun comando. Ovvero il
<Mraxani> cursore si blocca e non risponde a nessuno comandi della tastiera. Inoltro anche la configurazione del mio pc:https://pastebin.com/XNd7MaNN
<Mraxani> Aggiungo inoltre che il problema si presenta sia con la versione 18.04.1, che con versioni precedenti
<ekardnam> ciao :)
<mraxani> Ciao!
<mraxani> Scusate, ho scritto prima con questo stesso username, ma non leggo i vecchi messaggi
<mraxani> Voi vedete i vecchi messaggi, oppure devo riscrivere tutto ogni volta che chiudo il browser?
<ekardnam> i messaggi non li vedi, ma sono loggati a quanto vedo
<ekardnam> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mraxani> Ok, allora rimango in attesa di risposta :)
<ekardnam> leggi i log altrimenti
<mraxani> Sì sì, ma dai log vedo che non ho ancora ricevuto risposta
<ekardnam> allora si aspetta ;)
<Mr_Pan> mraxani, dovresti vedre quale processo aumenta cosi tanto da bloccarti il pc ... che avendo i7 direi che e´piu´che adeguato
<Mr_Pan> apri la console e digita top
<Mr_Pan> oppuere installa htop che e´+ chiaro
<mraxani> Si ma comunque è un'installazione pulita del sistema. Semprerebbe più un problema di incompatibilità.
<Mr_Pan> mraxani, ok si va per supposizioni
<Carlin0> secondo me è la doppia scheda ...
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> come faccio a cancellare delle cose dal cestino che necessitano di autorizzazione?
<versilia> cioè lo farei da terminale ma non so dove si trova il cestino
<Carlin0> versilia, se non riesci a cancellare normalmente dal tuo cestino vuol dire che hai pasticciato coi permessi
<versilia> Carlin0: ci sono alcuni file che si cancellano e altri che necessitano del permesso
<versilia> Carlin0: se elimino un file dalla scrivania poi dal cestino se ne va. ma ho 27 gb di film che non se ne vanno
<enzotib> la vagona
<Carlin0> comunque il cestino è in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<versilia> Carlin0: ma c'è un comando diretto per svuotaro o faccio del?
<Carlin0> versilia, tu devi sapere cosa hai fatto , non è normale che non riesci a cancellare
<versilia> Carlin0: ok se vuoi ti spiego tutto, ma hai tempo?
<versilia> Carlin0: è un computer in dual con win 10, mancava spazio, c erano delle cartelle chiamate virtualbox si vede che ho fatto qualcosa con windows e occupavano 25 gb di dati
<versilia> Carlin0: le ho cancellate da linux ma ora sono nel cestino e non se ne vogliono andare
<Carlin0> versilia, scrivi nel terminale ...
<Carlin0> versilia, ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash/files | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> versilia, posta il link che esce
<versilia> http://termbin.com/lsrcf
<Carlin0> infatti hanno permessi di root ... guarda un po se sono quelli che non riesci a cancellare
<versilia> si ma quello lo so
<Carlin0> versilia, apri il link , sono quelli i file ?
<versilia> Carlin0: ti ho detto di si, aperto pensi che ti prenda in giro?
<Carlin0> non avevo capito a cosa era riferito il si ...
<Carlin0> versilia, sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<versilia> scusa Carlin0 colpa mia
<versilia> Carlin0: sono directory
<Carlin0> spariti o no ?
<Carlin0> versilia, allora
<Carlin0> versilia, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<versilia> Carlin0: perfetto
<versilia> come faccio a far partire un applicazione da terminale se non ho un lanciatore o non lo trovo tra le applicazioni?
<Carlin0> che applicazione ?
<versilia> Carlin0: vabbè nello specifico è winehq
<versilia> Carlin0: ho cliccato 2 volte sul file nella cartella wine-stable/bin ma non parte nulla
<Carlin0> versilia, mai usato wine ma prova da terminale wine-stable o /usr/bin/wine-stable
<versilia> Carlin0: basta scrivere wine-stable per farlo partire?
<Carlin0> prova uno dei 2
<Carlin0> ma ti ripeto , non l'ho mai usato
<versilia> il primo mi dice che non esiste un comando così
<New_Kubu_86> Buonasera ragazzi :-D .. in questo canale offrite supporto anche per Kubuntu ?
<New_Kubu_86> ho deciso di dedicarmi e sviluppare un po' di passione per il free devo installare kubuntu ho creato una chiavetta solo che ho un po' di confusione nel pc e non ci sto riuscendo ..
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<New_Kubu_86> Buonasera @Carlin0 .. ho seguito quella guida sino a metà ma il problema è che ora non mi vede gli hd che ho sul pc
<Carlin0> come non li vede ?
<New_Kubu_86> ho 2 ssd una da 500 l'altro da 120, me ne vede 5 o 6 .. e questo mi ha lasciato un po' spiazzato ..
<New_Kubu_86> https://pastebin.com/Wz8HnM9S
<Carlin0> posta sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> intero
<New_Kubu_86> https://pastebin.com/RwGjWfju
<Carlin0> vede uno da 500 e una chiavetta da 4 gb
<New_Kubu_86> la chiavetta è quella da cui sto scrivendo .. allora quello da 120 non lo vede prpr ..
<New_Kubu_86> *Proprio
<Carlin0> da win lo vede ?
<New_Kubu_86> neanche spero non sia morto ..
<Carlin0> sembrerebbe tipo scollegato o disabilitato dal bios
<New_Kubu_86> ti chiedo un consiglio, a casa hanno bisogno di windows ed autocad quindi io su quello da 500 magari ci faccio 3 partizioni una per i dati l'altra per win e l'altra per Kubu
<New_Kubu_86> quanto dovrei impostare come swap considerando che ho una ram da 16 gb ?
<Carlin0> New_Kubu_86, se non iberni con tutta quella ram puoi anche non fare la swap
<Carlin0> la partizione dati se la fai ntfs la puoi leggere sia da win che da linux
<New_Kubu_86> in che senso iberni ??
<Carlin0> ibernare il sistema al posto di spegnere del tutto il pc
<Carlin0> è una cosa simile alla sospensione
<New_Kubu_86> aahh no no ti ringrazio ma non è un mio abituè ibernare ..
<New_Kubu_86> 30 gb con linux mi dovrebbero permettere di far un po' di cose e di sperimentare abbastanza ??
<Carlin0> ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<New_Kubu_86> kubuntu
<Carlin0> fai 35 per tenerti largo , tanto i dati li salvi nell'altra partizione
<Carlin0> metti la 18.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto
<New_Kubu_86> ok ti ringrazio .. allora seguirò a pieno la guida che mi hai dato prima ..
<Carlin0> la 18.10 solo 9 mesi non ti conviene ...
<New_Kubu_86> faccio 40 kubu 250 win .. ed il resto dati ntfs :-D pensi sia una buona idea ??
<Carlin0> non ho idea di quanto serva a win , non lo uso da anni :P
<New_Kubu_86> si si ho letto per bene ed ho visto che conviene sempre lts
<New_Kubu_86> ahah ahah ahah .. vero vero .. è giusto per tenermi largo anche la' che lo usa la famiglia ..
<New_Kubu_86> ma ascolta ora che sono da live .. come faccio a formattare tutti i 500 gb .. gparted ??
<Carlin0> gparted si prepara le partizioni , e poi quando lanci l'installer le assegni manualmente
<Carlin0> ma installa prima win
<New_Kubu_86> ahh ok ok .. pensavo fosse meglio prima linux ..
<Carlin0> e se devi ridurre la partizione win non farlo da gparted fallo da win stesso
<New_Kubu_86> aahh ok ok .. ottimo :-D
<Carlin0> ma se rasi tutto
<Carlin0> prima win e poi linux
<Carlin0> aspè...
<New_Kubu_86> eccomi :-D
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<New_Kubu_86> mi son salvato entrambi i link che mi hai mandato :-D
<Carlin0> poi se hai problemi torna pure ...
<New_Kubu_86> ti ringrazio tanto !!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<New_Kubu_86> buon proseguimento !! e buona serata !!
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-07
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> devo installare un programma con wine, ma devo eseguirlo con i permessi di admin perché l'installazione prevede di creare delle cartelle
<versilia> devo installare un programma con wine, ma devo eseguirlo con i permessi di admin perché l'installazione prevede di creare delle cartelle
<Carlin0> !ripeti | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<versilia> ho provato più tardi, sono passati 27 minuti
<versilia> ci sta che in 27 minuti si sia collegato qualcun
<remix_tj> versilia: wine non ha necessità di andare come admin, il tuo utente ha già tutti i privilegi del caso
<remix_tj> ma non so dirti altro
<Carlin0> !wine | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<casimat> salve a tutti come posso mandare in sospensione un hdd secondario dopo un tot di tempo sul mio portatile?
<Carlin0> casimat, con uno script credo si possa fare
<sardonico> puoi impostarlo a mano con "sudo hdparm -S xxx /dev/sdX" oppure impostarlo in /etc/hdparm
<casimat> avevo visto con hdparm
<casimat> se lo faccio manualmente funziona
<sardonico> puoi impostarlo a mano con "sudo hdparm -S xxx /dev/sdX" oppure impostarlo in /etc/hdparm.conf sry
<casimat> ho provato a mettere la temporizzazione ma non va
<sardonico> occhio che a smandruppare i parametri di spin down ci sono i dischi green che possono dare problemi (o accorciarne la vita in maniera considerevole)
<casimat> e come posso fare? questo hdd lo uso veramente poco. Ogni volta all'avvio devo mandare in stanby l'hdd da terminale
<enzotib> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubot-it> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<sardonico> impostalo in /etc/hdparm.conf
<casimat> l'ho fatto ma non funziona ugualmente
<versilia> scusate ma se ho installato wine secondo le istruzioni, e funziona, perché non lo trovo nell elenco delle app?
<Carlin0> versilia, ma hai letto il wiki ?
<Carlin0> wine dovrebbero vietarlo per legge
<versilia> Carlin0: ho letto il wiki, l'avevo già fatto ieri in inglese ma ti ringrazio per avermi postato la pagina in italiano
<versilia> Carlin0: continuo a non capire perché wine non ha un'icona o non è presente tra le app
<versilia> Carlin0: se lo trovi scirto nel wiki fammelo vedere
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> scusate la domanda ingenua: esiste da qualche parte una cronologia degli aggiornamenti quotidiani rilasciati su ubuntu? tipo poter consultare quali pacchetti sono stati aggiornati in una certa data, magari qualche mese fa...
<Carlin0> /var/log/dpkg.log
<Carlin0> o altri file in quella cartella
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ho lanciato: cat /var/log/dpkg log | grep "install"  mi da solo 4 risultati riguardanti il kernel ahhiornato il4 dicembre.
<Celiane> salve
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, ls /var/log | grep dpkg
<Celiane> sto per installare ubuntu 18.4 potrei avere dei consigli post installazione?
<Carlin0> guarda anche gli altri file
<Carlin0> Celiane, che consigli ?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ok
<Celiane> per installare programmi come ad esempio steam, e poi ubuntu necessita di un antivirus'
<Celiane> ?
<Carlin0> !steam | Celiane
<ubot-it> Celiane: Per informazioni sull'installazione e l'utilizzo della piattaforma Steam consultare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 si perfetto, ci sono tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> Celiane, in linea di massima non necessita di un antivirus sopratutto se non si installano programmi provenienti da fonti esterne ai repo ufficiali , ma è sempre bene fare attenzione a che siti si aprono
<Celiane> se volessi installarne.. quale mi consigliereste? Grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> clamav
<Celiane> grazie
<Carlin0> che è nei repo
<Carlin0> !info clamav
<ubot-it> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 107 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Carlin0> !info clamtk
<ubot-it> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.25-1 (bionic), package size 155 kB, installed size 954 kB
<davidoff0883> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<davidoff0883> il wifi non mi funziona più
<davidoff0883> dopo aggiornamento
<Fetentone> Buonasera. Ho un problema con un scheda SD, non me la legge e con fdisk -l non mi dice quale periferica sia escono una serie di /dev/loop
<Fetentone> come posso risolvere i lproblema? Funzionava fino a quando non l'ho formattata
<Fetentone> tra l'altro ho utilizzato la procedura da intefaccia grafica su ubuntu 18.04
<Fetentone> https://pastebin.com/RajAFXXQ
<Fetentone> Ma è l'ora della siesta volete che passi più tardi? :D
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-08
<enzotib> jk^: controlla la tua connessione, continue a entrare e uscire, togli l'autojoin, please
<giuseppebonanno> è da poco che utilizzo ubuntu vorrei capire come come installare adobe
<giuseppebonanno1> non ci sto capendo su ubuntu
<giuseppebonanno1> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !flash | giuseppebonanno1
<ubot-it> giuseppebonanno1: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Gb1> Ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Gb1
<ubot-it> Gb1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppebonanno1> ok
<giuseppebonanno1> dovrei installare adobe
<Carlin0> giuseppebonanno1, ti ho già risposto leggi sopra
<giuseppebonanno1> ho provato con una virtual box a mettere windows 10 ma non sono riusciuto a fare leggere le porte usb come posso utilizzare il photoshop e altri programmi adobe
<Carlin0> !virtualbox | giuseppebonanno1
<ubot-it> giuseppebonanno1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<giuseppebonanno1> avevo già provato a scaricare le guest ma non sono riuscito e mi serve assolutamente utilizzare photoshop e adobe premier pro
<Carlin0> leggi la guida giuseppebonanno1 c'è scritto tutto
<giuseppebonanno1> ho anche provato ad installare plyonlinux e wine
<versilia> scusate se voglio provare a lanciare indesign con wine da terminale con i privilegi di root ho digitato sudo wine indesign
<versilia> mi risponde wine: /home/simone/.wine is not owned by you
<versilia> ma mi risponde wine: /home/simone/.wine is not owned by you
<versilia> dove ho sbagliato?
<Mr_Pan> versilia> fondamentalmente hai sbagliat oad usare wine
<Carlin0> versilia, ls -al ~/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> tanto si sa che hai fatto casini coi permessi
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<versilia> scusate ero andato a mangiare
<versilia> allora chiariamo una cosa: ho provato ad usare wine perchè ho un problema usando windows
<versilia> che nessuno di voi sa risolvere
<versilia> detto questo: ho installato wine inizialmente da ubuntu software, ma sembra non funzionare. allora l'ho installato da terminale seguendo tutti i passaggi che sono nel wiki o nella pagina di wine
<versilia> ho riscontrato che wine non appare tra i programmi come invece credo dovrebbe fare (perché doveva chiedermi come confùigur
<versilia> *come configurarsi) però funziona: vado sul file exe e col destro faccio apri con wine
<versilia> http://termbin.com/3ie0
<versilia> Carlin0: sei vivo?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-09
<stefano83> ciao a tutti
<stefano83> ho bisogno di sapere se posso installare ubuntu su acer swift 1
<stefano83> il modello preciso èAcer swift 1  sf114-31-c63a
<Carlin0> stefano83, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<stefano83> cpu intel celeron n3060
<stefano83> ram 4 gb ddr3
<stefano83> schda grafica intel hd graphics
<Carlin0> stefano83, la cpu è scarsina ti conviene installare una derivata più leggera come xubuntu o lubuntu
<stefano83> ok infatti stavo pensandoa a xubuntu
<stefano83> il fatto è che ha un disco emmc da 32gb
<stefano83> fa differenza? leggendo un po' in giro credo di si... Mi puoi confermare Carlin0
<Carlin0> non conosco questi dischi , non saprei
<stefano83> Carlin0: considera che adesso ci sta girando win10
<davide> ciao
<davide> chi fu
<davide> exit
<robin> salve esiste un'alternativa a utorrent per ubuntu?
<downgradequest> salve a tutti, ho una domanda che forse sarà semplice, come faccio il Downgrade su Ubuntu senza perdere alcun file?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | downgradequest
<ubot-it> downgradequest: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> downgradequest, non è possibile farlo, devi fare un backup dei tuoi dati e reinstallare la versione da te desiderata
<downgradequest> molto strano, come faccio a fare il backup?
<fabio_cc> downgradequest, non c'è davvero nulla di strano
<fabio_cc> downgradequest, devi copiare i tuoi file personali su un supporto esterno (hard disk, pendrive, etc...)
<gigirock> ultima moda e' timeshift
<downgradequest> ook
<downgradequest> pare che debba aspettare la prossima LTS
<gigirock> downgradequest: ma da cosa a cosa devi passare
<enzotib> ma windows permette il downgrade?
<gigirock> enzotib: con particolari accorgimenti si puo' rifiutare un upgrade e quindi downgradare ma la nuova strategia di win10 ,,,,,,,,
<enzotib> rifiutare un upgrade non è la stessa cosa di fare un downgrade, mi pare
<gigirock> enzotib: eh hai gia' capito
<gigirock> enzotib: ma win10 ha degli upgrade a step per esempio la versione 1804 e' l'upgrade di aprile, tu puoi decidere di non aggiornare piu' il tuo sistema versione 1804
<downgradequest> piccola domanda: quando arriverà la prossima versione LTS?
<gigirock> se da win fai winver scopri a che versione 6
<gigirock> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> downgradequest, ad aprile 2020
<downgradequest> e la prossima distro? In generale quante volte viene aggiornato Ubuntu?
<enzotib> downgradequest, ogni 6 mesi nuova release, aprile e ottobre, ogni due anni ad aprile nuova LTS
<gigirock> downgradequest: la prossima lts sara' nel 2020 1 aprile
<gigirock> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle downgradequest
<downgradequest> avrei un'altra domanda, come faccio ad accedere con i privilegi d'amministratore? vorrei aggiungere un'add-on ad OpenBVE ma mi chiede il privilegio d'amministratore
<enzotib> downgradequest: da terminale aggiungi "sudo" prima di un comando, per esempio sudo ls
<enzotib> ti chiederà una password, inserisci la tua, alla cieca, dato che non c'è feedback, poi premi invio
<enzotib> se è un'applicazione grafica, puoi lanciarla da terminale con sudo
<downgradequest> e qual'è il nome dell'applicazione file?
<downgradequest> intendo nel codice della terminale
<versilia> Carlin0: ci sei? ieri mi hai detto che avevo fatto casino con i permessi
<versilia> Carlin0: possiamo controllare cosi sistemo la cosa?
<enzotib> downgradequest: tu come la lanci dal menu, come si chiama?
<downgradequest> cosa intendi?
<downgradequest> bro?
<downgradequest> oook
<LinusOfficial> salve
<enzotib> LinusOfficial, qual è l'applicazione che vuoi lanciare?
<enzotib> LinuxNoob, a che serve cambiare continuamente il nick?
<LinuxNoob> vorrei lanciare la Home
<enzotib> che significa, vuoi aprire il filemanager?
<LinuxNoob> esatto
<LinuxNoob> come faccio ad aprire il filemanager dalla terminale?
<enzotib> LinuxNoob, sudo nautilus /home/$USER
<enzotib> LinuxNoob, con i privilegi di amministratore, attenzione che puoi fare danni
<LinuxNoob> questo lo so
<LinuxNoob> ma devo fare una cosetta
<LinuxNoob> torno tra poco addio
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-02
<bbanner> buongiorno a tutti
<Quarx> ciao
<xubuntukkk> salve ho un problema con un netbook con xubuntu installato.
<xubuntukkk> il pc non riesce ad effettuare l'avanzamento
<xubuntukkk> nella finestra software e aggiornamenti mi da diversi repository di versioni diverse di ubuntu
<Carlin0> xubuntukkk, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<xubuntukkk> si
<Carlin0> !vedisources | xubuntukkk
<ubot-it> xubuntukkk: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<xubuntukkk> https://termbin.com/1qnm
<xubuntukkk> xubuntu che ho installato è 18.10
<Carlin0> e insomma ... hai un bel casino nei repo , un attimo che vedo
<xubuntukkk> ok
<xubuntukkk> un mio amico mi ha installato xubuntu pulito. qualcosa che ho messo o rimosso dopo lo rende inaggiornabile
<Carlin0> allora : per iniziare la 18.10 è fuori supporto da luglio quindi per avanzare di versione dovevi farlo entro quella data ora devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che cmq hai ancora attivi addirittura repo della 17.10
<Carlin0> e anche della 18.04
<xubuntukkk> quindi devoformattare
<Carlin0> sarebbe la cosa migliore , in alternativa ci sono pratiche poco ortodosse
<Carlin0> soprattutto epr il casino che hai già nei repo
<xubuntukkk> per pulire i repo??
<Carlin0> xubuntukkk, hai dei dati da salvare ?
<xubuntukkk> tipo?
<xubuntukkk> foto o altro?
<Carlin0> dati importanti che non vuoi perdere ..
<xubuntukkk> no
<Carlin0> se vuoi possiamo provare ma passa in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat | xubuntukkk
<ubot-it> xubuntukkk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigi> buonasera possiedo olivetti olibook p1500 sto cercando i driver per la scheda video chi mi può aiutare?
<luigi> ho  installato ubuntu 14.04
<luigi> scheda video SiS M672 Integrata
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu 14.04 é fuori supporto
<luigi> ;(
<luigi> su questo notebook solo 14.04 posso installare?
<apt-ghetto> Probabilmente puoi installare anche Lubuntu 18.04 (supporto fino aprile 2021), ma il problema rimane il driver
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<apt-ghetto> Ho trovato una guida in tedesco: https://axebase.net/blog/2014/08/23/sis-671-in-lubuntu-14-04xorg-1-15/
<David77> anche la 16.04 è LTS con supporto fino a Aprile 2021
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu 16.04 sì, ma con un destkop pesante. Lubuntu 16.04 le altre derivate sono fuori supporto.
<David77> apt-ghetto: si correttissimo, anche se il repository è sempre quello di ubuntu quindi la maggior parte dei pacchetti importanti sono supportati fino ad aprile 2021. corretto?
<apt-ghetto> Non direi la maggior parte. I pacchetti del desktop LXDE/KDE/XFCE etc. non sono più supportati.
<romuda> COME ISTALLARE IN UUNTU 16,04 UN PROGRAMMA COME tV cENTER
<David77> ma ubuntu, non derivata, con l'installazione di LXDE viene supportato per 5 anni, giusto?
<romuda> ISTALLARE SU uBNU 16,04 PROGRAMMA ESTERNO COME tv cENTERTU
<apt-ghetto> Chi supporta i pacchetti di LXDE? Tutti i pacchetti di Canonical sono nel repo main. Tutti i pacchetti di LXDE sono nel repo universe, quindi sono supportati dalla communità. La communità di Lubuntu da supporto per 3 anni, non per 5 anni.
<romuda> Come istallare su Ubuntu programma esterno con CDRom
<romuda> Come istallare su Ubuntu programma esterno con disco CdRom
<apt-ghetto> romuda: Il programma è in formato .deb?
<romuda> no ho il CdRom di Tv Center buono per windows 7
<apt-ghetto> I programmi di Windows sono in formato .exe. Non funzionano con Linux. Forse funzionano con Wine.
<romuda> ho anche il cd rom di istallazione di Pro Tools SE buono per windows XP
<romuda> e dove trovo Wine?
<apt-ghetto> romuda: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<apt-ghetto> Cosa vuoi fare con il "tv center"?
<romuda> istallo Wine in ubuntu 16,04 e poi avvio il cdrom per l'istallazione di Tv Center?
<romuda> Tv Center per vedere e registrare i programmi della televisione per editarli con filmati miei
<apt-ghetto> Non ho mai usato Wine, perché ho sempre cercato soluzioni che funzionano con Linux
<romuda> il problema e' come istallare un programma di windows e quindi estensione .exe su ubuntu con disco istallazione
<romuda> registrare la televisione con ubuntu 16,04 per editarne poi la registrazio ne
<David77> apt-ghetto: anche se è su universe il maintainer è comunque Ubuntu Developers - https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxde - quindi dovrebbe essere sempre 5 anni, spero. comunque l'importante è avere i pacchetti di sicurezza aggiornati. io adoro LXDE e lo installo anche se ho un i7 con 8GiB di ram
<apt-ghetto> L'ultimo aggiornamento era nel febbraio 2016 di Julien Lavergne, che da anni non è più parte del team di Lubuntu.
<apt-ghetto> Inoltre, lo sviluppo di LXDE è pratticamente morto e quindi non c'è niente da pacchettare.
<David77> hai ragione. ora infatti su bionic è Ubuntu MOTU Developers. spero che non ci siano problemi di sicurezza. non farmi preoccupare. in caso installo https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxqt
<apt-ghetto> No, per fortuna non conosco un bug di sicurezza severo.
<David77> :-)
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-03
<renato> ciao
<renato> ho un problema con il kernel , kernel panic
<renato> dopo aver fatto l'upgrade da 19.04 a 19.10 tutto buon fine eccetto che spengo il pc alle 11 ad esempio e la mattina dopo lo accendo ed ha un kernel panic
<renato> provo un altro kernel e non cambia niente. stesso kernel panic.
<renato> ho aperto una segnalazione su launchpad, ma per ora niente.
<renato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849419
<renato> ogni aiuto e' gradito
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1849419 in linux "kernel panic after upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Mr_Pan>  fire66 mi pare che ti stiano seguendo su launchpad
<fire66> non ha mai risposto nessuno
<fire66> solo uno che ha supposto qualche possibile soluzione
<fire66> sara' un mese se non piu che provo e riprovo
<fire66> non credo dipende dal kernel direttamente.
<Mr_Pan> fire66> hai provato con una LTS?
<Mr_Pan> che computer hai  ?
<Mr_Pan> problemi hw ?  tipo RAM ?
<fire66> no provato
<fire66> su 19.04 va tutto. su 19.10 spengo verso le 23 e poi non riparte
<fire66> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849419
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1849419 in linux "kernel panic after upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<fire66> dai un occhio se puoi
<xubuntukkk> Buongiorno Carlin0 ieri ho effettuato le operazioni per l'avanzamento
<xubuntukkk> ci sono riuscito ma dovrei risolvere delle problematiche rimaste con la vecchia versione.
<xubuntukkk> quando premo con il tasto destro dul desktop non esce il solito menù contestuale per creare un file vuoto etc.
<xubuntukkk> sembra che esce un menù tipo lo start
<xubuntukkk> come ripristino il normale menù
<xubuntukkk> Carlin0: ci sei?
<xubuntukkk> il menu del desktop per creare nuovi file e fare altre operazioni nn è più visibile
<xubuntukkk> risolto
<Quarx> ciao
<raffaele> ciao
<raffaele> un reinstallato il mio nuovo PC con la versione ubuntu 18.04
<raffaele> ho 2 problemi: il primo è che non riconosce il 2 monitor sulla periferica HDMI;
<raffaele> il secondo: ho installato già diverse versioni di VirtualBox ma ottengo sempre lo stesso errore:
<raffaele> There were problems setting up VirtualBox.  To re-start the set-up process, run
<raffaele>   /sbin/vboxconfig
<raffaele> as root.  If your system is using EFI Secure Boot you may need to sign the
<raffaele> kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt, vboxnetadp, vboxpci) before you can load
<raffaele> them. Please see your Linux system's documentation for more information.
<raffaele> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<raffaele>  virtualbox-6.0
<raffaele1> ciaao a tutti, posso chiedere supporto un 2 problemi con UBUNTU 18,04
<vitodoc> raffaele1: non incollare listati direttamente qui altrimenti vieni cacciato dal bot. Usa pastebin per incollare i listati postando poi il link qui https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<raffaele1> ok
<alba> ciao a tuti
<Quarx> ciao
<alba> Mi potete aiutare con la posta hdmi sulla versione di ubuntu 18.04
<Quarx> che problema hai
<alba> nessun segnale
<Quarx> ti dà qualche errore o solo non trasmette?
<alba> non trasmette
<Quarx> hai cercato nel menu delle app la funzione di trasmissione ad altri schermi?
<alba> no
<Quarx> ok apri il menu e cerca schermo
<Quarx> aprilo e vedi se ti fa selezionare o configurare l'altro schermo
<alba> sono andato in Impostazioni - schermi
<Quarx> sì
<alba> ma trovo solo al conf dello schermo del portatile
<Quarx> apri il gestore dei driver e vedi se ti dà driver proprietari
<Quarx> da attivare
<alba> no ho visto ma non ci stà nessun driver proprietario da attivare
<Quarx> ok, che scheda video hai? nvidia?
<alba> si
<Quarx> guarda qui
<Quarx> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<alba> ok provo a seguire il wiki
<alba> grazie, ti aggiorno se risolvo
<Quarx> dovresti risolvere sicuramente
<Quarx> in caso riscrivi
<suky81> buonasera, ho scricato per la prima volta Lubuntu. una volta installato arrivo alla schermata di login, inserisco nome utente e password e poi si ferma continuamente su questa stringa di comando: utente@nomemacchina:(ondina)$. come devo fare per accedere al desktop?
<Quarx> suky81, prova a scrivere startx
<suky81> ciao mi dice comando non trovato
<suky81> però mi dice che si può installare tramite una riga di comando che mi propone
<Quarx> sembra non si sia installato l'ambiente grafico ma solo la shell
<Quarx> installalo e poi rilancia quel comando
<suky81> ok grazie mille
<Quarx> figurati, se pur facendo quello non parte nulla lancia questo comando
<Quarx> sudo apt install lxqt xinit xorg sddm libnotify-bin
<franco123> Ho avuto dei problemi di aggiornamento su w10 reinstallato su un ssd partizionato con ubuntu e con dual boot funzionante. Ho reinstallato w10 facendogli eliminare tutti i programmi e impostazioni. L'installazione e tutti gli aggiornamenti sono andati a buon fine mantenendo il dual boot funzionante. Siccome sapevo che installando w10 su un disco dov
<franco123> e erano presenti altri so al riavvio non si sarebbero visti gli altri so vi chiedo, prima di reinstallare i programmi su w10 se è possibile che in seguito si manifestino stranezze o se è normale che il dual boot permanga dopo aver reinstallato w10?
<Carlin0> franco123, se hai uefi non sparisce nulla , era il vecchio bios che sovrascriveva il mBR
<franco123> Prima era legalci, non so ora che si è reinstallato è diventato uefi, controllerò
<franco123> grazie
<yonda> ciao raga, qualcuno mi spiega come si applicano le patch?
<yonda> ho un po' di problemi, e sembra che su questo sito ne venga risolto qualcuno tramite queste patch
<yonda> https://major.io/2015/02/03/linux-support-dell-xps-13-9343-2015-model/
<Yonda> Perché alcune distro si vedono piccole?
<Yonda> Nessuno ne sa qualcosa?
<[Enrico]> Yonda: per applicare una patch devi scaricare il codice sorgente, applicare la patch e ricompilare il tutto e installare il nuovo binario. Non farlo è una sfacchinata paurosa
<[Enrico]> sicuramente c;è una soluzione migliore
<Help> Comando per istallare tutti i pacchetti in una directory?
<Quarx> a dopo
<xsupereroe> salve, sto per scaricare ubuntu, devo salvarlo su chiavetta per poi installarlo sul mio portatile?
<David77> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<xsupereroe> ok quando scarico il file lo scarico direttamente su chiavetta?
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> xsupereroe, devi usare un programma apposito per metterlo su usb altrimenti non funziona
<Carlin0> !etcher | xsupereroe
<ubot-it> xsupereroe: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<xsupereroe> ora ci guardo
<xsupereroe> questo volevo sapere i link gia li avevo guardati da me
<xsupereroe> scusate ma non son cosi bravo , ma siccome volevo provare qualcosa di diverso, ormai stanco di windows ci provo, scusate la mia ignoranza
<David77> figurati. nel wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb ci sono vari programmi per utilizzare come anche Etcher
<David77> se hai un masterizzatore DVD puoi anche masterizzare la iso su DVD
<David77> prima di installarlo puoi sempre fare la prova da live senza installazione
<xsupereroe> no pultroppo non ho mesterizzatore sul mio nuovo pc, se riesco nell,impresa provo prima la live
<David77> la prova live la puoi fare anche da usb, facendo il boot da usb https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioSupportoDiInstallazione
<xsupereroe> ora ci provo e vi faccio sapere
<David77> in caso di problemi troverai quì dei volontari che ti possono aiutare
<xsupereroe> grazie mille, ottimo servizio!!!
<xsupereroe> sto scaricando 18.04.3 lts
<xsupereroe> HP Pavilion Gaming - 15-ec0016nl , questo è il modello del mio pc che mi anno regalato spero sia buono, windows 10 non mi piace!!!!
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-04
<gianco62> Ciao, uso la versione 18.04 lts, vorrei installare cleaner, qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo.
<Carlin0> cleaner ?
<gianco62> si ubuntu cleaner per la pulizia del sistema
<Carlin0> !info ubuntu-cleaner
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-cleaner does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> gianco62, non diamo supporto a software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali , ma cosa devi pulire ?
<Carlin0> !info ubuntu-cleaner eoan
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-cleaner does not exist in eoan
<gianco62> Dato che ho cambiato l'hardware del computer, su quello vecchio utilizzavo una versione di ubuntu cleaner che era comoda per me che non sono molto pratico, mi serve per rimuovere pacchetti inutilizzati, pulire la cache ecc...
<Carlin0> c'è bleachbit ei repo gianco62
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (disco), package size 317 kB, installed size 2005 kB
<gianco62> quindi su ubuntu software dovrei trovarlo?
<Carlin0> si oppure fai sudo apt install bleachbit
<gianco62> ok ora apro un terminale e ci provo
<gianco62> non riesco ad incollare il messaggio di risposta dal terminale, mi da errore
<gianco62> .in
<gianco62> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> !chat | QuarxSiO2 vieni in attimo in chat
<ubot-it> QuarxSiO2 vieni in attimo in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<currale> Mi hanno appena installato ubuntu, sto facendo pratica, ho necessita' di installare programmi attraverso la riga di comando del terminale ma dopoil comando di install mi chiede la password da amministratore. Come posso recuperarla questa PSWgrazie
<fisso2019> Buonasera, in questo pc ho due sistemi operativi ho sia ubuntu che windows ... Da qualche mese durante il boot, non vedo più il grab con la scelta del sistema operativo
<fisso2019> premessa questo cd non ha un òettpre cd e no ho sotto mano una penna usb per installare un cd live
<fisso2019> esiste un modo per poterlo fare senza cd-live? Fino adesso non mi sono posto il problema perchè tanto si avviava ubuntu in automatico
<fisso2019> mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<Mr_Pan> fisso2019> se non hai il cd ti serve una usbc
<Mr_Pan> usb
<fisso2019> è possibile farlo senza usb
<fisso2019> ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-05
<suky81> buongiorno a tutti. premetto che sono nuovo e non ho alcuna praticità nell'uso dei sistemi linux. ho scaricato e installato (anche con una certa difficoltà) il sistema lubuntu. all'inizio non mi andava poi, chiedendo a qualcuno di voi aiuto, ho risolto e sono riuscito ad accedere al desktop in cui mi appariva la barra delle applicazioni/menu. al su
<suky81> ccessivo riavvio, però tale barra è scomparsa e premendo anche tutti i tasti della tastiera non c'è modo di farla comparire. cosa devo fare? grazie
<[Enrico]> suky81: lubuntu non è proprio la spin più amichevole
<[Enrico]> suky81: perché hai scelto lubuntu invece di ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> lubuntu usa un desktop minimale con funzionalità ridotte, è più difficile da usare per un utente non esperto
<Carlin0> non lo saprai mai , e nemmeno io che ero splittato :P
<Carlin0> suky81, ti spiace ripetere il problema ?
<suky81> ciao, ho installato lubuntu (anche con una certa difficoltà) e al primo avvio avevo la barra delle applicazioni/menu. al successivo riavvio non ho più nulla e anche premendo tutti i tasti della tastiera non appare nulla. mi rimane solo la schermata grigia con l'uccellino verde
<suky81> x il pc che sto usando ubuntu è troppo pesante. è anche per quello che ho scelto lubuntu
<suky81> in pratica ho solamente lo sfondo grigio senza nessuna icona o menu
<suky81> ciao, ho installatolubuntu (anche con una certa difficoltà) e al primo avvio avevo la barra delle applicazioni/menu. al successivo riavvio non ho più nulla e anche premendo tutti i tasti della tastiera non appare nulla. mi rimane solo la schermata grigia con l'uccellino verde. non ho nessuna icona, menu, ecc
<Carlin0> suky81, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram , e soprattutto : che scheda video ?
<suky81> è un vecchio i3 con scheda video integrata e 2 gb di ram
<Carlin0> suky81, modelli precisi di cpe e scheda vide , per capirne qualcosa ..
<Carlin0> cpu*
<suky81> non ricordo. c'è un comando da terminale per vedere questi dati con la macchina accesa?
<Carlin0> suky81, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> incolla qui il link che esce
<suky81> https://termbin.com/ymwf
<suky81> è anche più vecchio di quello che ricordavo... :-
<[Enrico]> suky81: non è proprio il computer ideale per imparare Linux, sopratutto se vuoi la via meno frustrante
<suky81> :)
<suky81> consigli?
<[Enrico]> computer nuovo? :)
<suky81> :D troppo facile... bisogna soffrire un po' per imparare :)
<Carlin0> eh , la retrocompatibilità ha i suoi limiti
<Carlin0> suky81, vediamo un'altra cosa
<[Enrico]> magari una raspberry pi se non vuoi un computer completo. La RPI non è male, non super potente, ma ha più ram di quel computer (arriva a 4 GB)
<Carlin0> !vedisources | suky81
<ubot-it> suky81: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Carlin0> se fai in fretta che a breve scappo via
<Carlin0> vabè ... alla prossima
<suky81> ok grazie carlin0 ma continua a darmi errori la stringa
<suky81> https://termbin.com/kwd9
<suky81> ciao, ho installatol ubuntu (anche con una certa difficoltà) e al primo avvio avevo la barra delle applicazioni/menu. al successivo riavvio non ho più nulla e anche premendo tutti i tasti della tastiera non appare nulla. mi rimane solo la schermata grigia con l'uccellino verde. non ho nessuna icona, menu, ecc. ammetto che il pc è vecchiotto. sapete
<suky81>  cosa defo fare?
<Carlin0> suky81, perchè la 32 bit ?
<suky81> non saprei, ho scaricato la versione intel ad essere sincero.
<suky81> meglio l'amd?
<Carlin0> meglio la 64 bit amd64 è solo il nome del'architettura
<suky81> ok allora la scarico e reinstallo il tutto.
<Carlin0> magari nesce meglio , e cmq sicuramente il 64 bit è + supportato
<suky81> ma curiosità. quando appare il menù di scelta per l'installazione, c'è una voce particolare da scegliere? quando avevo installato la versione attuale, avevo scelto install lubuntu, ma poi ho dovuto (tramite suggerimento :D) lanciare una stringa di comando per installare il desktop altrimenti si fermava solo alla pagina nera di login e password e no
<suky81> n andava oltre.
<suky81> mi consigli ancora lubuntu x imparare o altro?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe installare tutto da solo , magari la iso da cui hai installato era rovinata
<Carlin0> suky81, installi da usb o dvd ?
<suky81> boh l'ho scaricata dal sito lubuntu.net. da usb
<Carlin0> su quel pc per forza lubuntu
<Carlin0> nel trasferimento alle volte si deteriora
<Carlin0> suky81, con cosa prepari la chiavetta usb ?
<suky81> ho trovato unebootin
<Carlin0> è buggato unetbootin
<Carlin0> !etcher | suky81 usa questo
<ubot-it> suky81 usa questo: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<suky81> ok ora lo scarico.grazie
<suky81> Carlin0 ti ringrazio per il supporto. anche se virtualmente ti offro una birra. se dovessi avere bisogno di qualche altro consiglio, posso disturbarti?
<suky81> grazie mille ancora
<hackaroth> buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao hackaroth
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<hackaroth> ciao mr_pan
<hackaroth> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao QuarxSiO2
<QuarxSiO2> hey :)
<hackaroth> avrei un piccolo quesito da porvi. riguarda i driver wifi realtek rtl8821ce
<hackaroth> ho installato i driver sul mio portatile con ubuntu 19.10 prendendoli da github.com/tomaspino
<hackaroth> mi chiedevo se non esistano ancora driver ufficiali per questa scheda wifi. Sapete nulla in merito?
<[Enrico]> hackaroth: le realtek sono un roulette russa su Linux. Continuano a rifare i driver da zero perché li fanno molto male. Ti conviene spendere 30 euro, installare una intel e vivere felice
<hackaroth> ciao enrico. avevo messo in conto anche quello. ma prima di sostituire la scheda wifi al portatile volevo capire se potevo evitarmelo
<sardonico> confermo, con le realtek solo problemi e disconnessioni
<hackaroth> io ho un hp pavilion,. 15-ce2014nl. non ho mai cambiato una scheda wifi in un portatile.
<[Enrico]> hackaroth: comunque il driver nuovo della realtek per linux (rtl8xxxu) supporta il modello rtl8821ae, suppongo non ci sia molta differenza con il modello ce, se sei fortunato arriva presto
<sardonico> TP-Link: 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<sardonico> oppure Intel
<sardonico> se hai dimestichezza e il portatile è accessibile è come cambiare la RAM
<hackaroth> ma che voi ne sappiate ci sono particolari problemi nel sostituire la scheda wifi in un portatile? non so blocchi sul bios, o cose simili
<hackaroth> la dimestichezza no mi manca, dato che ho speso una cifra non indifferente per quel portatile non vorrei avere problemi
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> le realtek purtroppo danno problemi , è cosa nota
<franco123> Vorrei modificare l'ordine di boot, ho lanciato sudo gedit /etc/default/grub questo è il risultato,   https://pastebin.com/adWiyuR4   mi aspettavo di sostituire grub default 0 con 2 ma qui non saprei dove mettere le mani
<franco123> alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-06
<luigi82> buongiorno , ho fatto la migrazione da ubuntu 16.4 a ubuntu 18.4 , come posso spostare la dock da sinistra in basso?
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, premetto che non sono per niente pratico quindi vi chiedo di avere pazienza. Dopo varie peripezie sono riuscito ad installare una vecchia stampante Lexmark collegata tramite USB al router, peccato che stampa un sacco di righe incomprensibili invece della pagina che vorrei. Cosa posso fare? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> commparatore europeo per spedizioni e pacchi >>>  https://ec.europa.eu/growth/sectors/postal-services/parcel-delivery/public-tariffs-cross-border_it
<Mr_Pan> ops
<sardonico> grazie Mr_Pan
<sardonico> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-07
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<COSTA> ESISTE UN DRIVER PER UN ADATTATORE BLUETOOTH TP-LINK UB400 PER UBUNTU
<COSTA> NEL SITO UFFICIALE TP-LINK ESISTE SOLAMENTE PER WINDOWS
<Carlin0> !caps | COSTA
<ubot-it> COSTA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<COSTA> non lo sapevo, scusatemi
<massimorc> Buongiorno appena installato Ubuntu mate ma ho problemi con drive audio
<massimorc> Il PC e un Asus eee PC x101ch
<Guest_51> buonasera sto cercando di riparere il boot ...
<Guest_51> se scrivo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair non succede nullla
<Guest_51> non riesco a installare boot repair
<Guest_51> ma ci sono problemi nel server di ubuntu_
<Guest_51> Error: retrieving gpg key timed out.
<Guest_51> mi sa che non c-[ nessuno >/(
<Guest_51> -_-  maledetta tastiera
<Guest_51> c-[ nessuno_
<Guest_51> vabb[ addie
<pas20> Buonasera c'è qualcuno online?
<pas20> E dalle 14 che sto impazzendo per ripristinare il boot in un PC
<pas20> Ho creato una live con Ubuntu 18.04 ... Ora ho fatto una live con boot repair disk
<pas20> Ma non riesco ad andare avanti
<pas20> Grazie
<pas20> Mo mi dice addirittura errore filesystem
<pingunio> salve io ho un asus 40sa volevo installare kubuntu lo supporta
<pingunio> 193 371 505 286 462
<pingunio> https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html questo lo supporta kubuntu
<vitodoc> dovrebbe
<pingunio> il link e il mio pc
<vitodoc> drovrebbe girare senza problemi
<vitodoc> avvia la live e testa tu stesso
<pingunio> la posso mettere allora ??? e con i driver servono
<vitodoc> Come ti ho già detto, fai partire la live chiccando su "prova"  e vedi se ti funziona tutto. Se è tutto ok lo installi.
<pingunio> dove trovo la iso
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<vitodoc> Ti conviene scaricare la 18.04 LTS
<pingunio> ma e supportata la 18.04. lts ???
<vitodoc> per 5 anni
<vitodoc> le altre per 9 mesi
<pingunio> cioe
<vitodoc> la 19.04 e 19.10 hanno supporto per 9 mesi
<pingunio> e la 18.04 ly
<pingunio> lts
<vitodoc> 5 anni
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-08
<pienat> Ciao, posso chiedere una cosa?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | pienat
<ubot-it> pienat: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<pienat> Ho provato ad installare uvuntu su usb avviabile, quando vado ad eseguire il boot e clicco su live mi da un errore e si spegne il pc, l'eroe che alla fine mi da è [FIRMWARE BUG] ACPI region does not cover t
<pienat> E si spegne
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | pienat , prova col parametro acpi=off
<ubot-it> pienat , prova col parametro acpi=off: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<pienat> Quando selezioni live e premo un tasto qualsiasi non si apre la schermata
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<iBob_42> Salve a tutti!
<iBob_42> Ho un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu, ho creato l'USBLive come indicato da procedura e riavviato il computer con il boot da chiavetta, seleziono Try Ubuntu without installing e il computer lavora un po'e poi si spegne
<iBob_42> Idee di cosa possa essere/possibili soluzioni?
<iBob_42> Il PC è un Acer Aspire A315-55G-73N7 nuovo, lavoravo seguendo le indicazioni per UEFI e la schermata del boot da USBLive appariva correttamente.S provando ad installare Ubuntu 18.04, la chiavetta l'ho creata con Rufus e
<iBob_42> Ho provato a fare il controllo del supporto dalla schermata di boot e risulta senza errori
